#ubuntu-de 2010-11-15
<ring2> richyw, vorher http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images#In-ISO-Images-umwandeln
<richyw> alles klar dann schonmal danke werde mich da morgen reinlesen, viel spass noch beim helfen
<ring2> k1l, ist doch ok tips zu geben auch ohne offizieller supporter zu sein?
<k1l> klar. hier bekommt eh keiner ein gehalt für die arbeit. 
<ring2> wäre aber vielleicht ganz angebracht, gemessen an der zeit, die manche hier verbringen ;)
<Sputnik> Hallo, hab da ein Problem, will eine DVD Brennen (tauglich für den DVDPlayer). Hab mit DeVeDe ein ISO/Abbild erzeugt.Muss ich jetzt beim brennen ein ISO/Abbild auf der zu beschreibenden DVD erzeugen oder DVD beim auswählen anklicken?
<orgain> du hast ein iso abbild erstellt?
<orgain> und das willst du jetzt brennen?
<orgain> richtig?
<Sputnik> ja richtig um es auf dem dvd-player abzuspielen
<orgain> dann brenn doch einfach das abbild
<orgain> das brennprogramm sollte das auf der dvd "entpacken"
<Sputnik> ach so ist das und dann in das dvd-player kompatible format schreiben?
<orgain> das hast du doch mit devede gemacht
<Sputnik> ach so ja klar
<orgain> ich erklär es mal so ... du hast die dvd in ein geschenk eingepackt
<Sputnik> ach jetzt verstehe ich,ok danke, also abbild brennen
<orgain> das du nun abgibst... ;)
<orgain> und dann wird das geschenk ausgepackt 
<Sputnik> ;-))
<orgain> und die dvd ist drin ;)
<Sputnik> ok super, ist ja wie beim nikolaus
<orgain> besser... denn das funktioniert immer nicht nur einmal im jahr ;)
<Sputnik> ja jetzt hab ich es verstanden, ok  ;-)
<Sputnik> danke
<orgain> np
<orgain> schreib mal wenn es geklappt hat ok?
<Sputnik> hab sonst imme rfehlermeldungen bekommen
<Sputnik> ja mache ich orgain, devede läuft noch, das dauert noch seine zeit
<orgain> kk
<Sputnik> hatte versucht die dvd dateien im dvd modus zu brennen
<Sputnik> ist etwas irreführend wie ich finde in brasero und K3b
<Sputnik> linux finde ich echt gut, nur mal so gesagt
<Sputnik> orgain:  Es hat geklappt, hab ein Abbild der Dateien von DEVEDE gebrannt und es lässt sich auf dem DVD-Player abspielen. Vielen dank noch mal.
<Sputnik> gute nacht....
<Sputnik> und gut klick
<djystyler> WoW so viele Ubuntu user auf einen haufen?
<djystyler> N1
<djystyler> Keiner sagt was?
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich Tracker konfigurieren, daß er nur auf einen Befehl von Hand beginnt zu indizieren?
<bullgard4> Nautilus > Rechtsklick auf einen Dateinamen xyz > Eigenschaften > (Eigenschaften von xyz) > Tags listet mir vielleicht 40 Einträge in einer Liste auf. Ich habe diese Liste nicht erstellt. Wer hat diese Liste erstellt? Welche Funktion hat diese Liste?
<sash_> bullgard4: die tags sind doch alle nicht ausgewaehlt, oder? das sind tags, die man waehlen kann. das sind doch die dinger mit den icons, oder?
<sash_> bullgard4: laut wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tracker kommen die durch tracker. 
<bullgard4> sash_: Dit Tags haben keine Icons.
<bullgard4> sash_: Die Tags haben keine Icons.
<bullgard4> sash_: Wo steht in dem Artikel wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tracker genau, daß diese Nautilus-Tags von Tracker kommen? Ich lese in diesem Artikel vor allem: "Diese Anleitung ist fehlerhaft."
<sash_> dann lies die anleitung von tracker und tracker-tags
<bullgard4> sash_: Was meinst Du mit "die Anleitung"?
<sash_> dokumentation und /usr/share/docs und/oder manpage
<bullgard4> Achso. --  Danke!
<unRuhe> hey nmorgen, wie setz ich den default IM auf pidgin?
<pog> kann man in Gnome/Nautilus kein "Link einfuegen" statt copieren oder ausschneiden. Vielleicht mache ich was falsch.
<bekks> ?
<pog> Wohl muss man einen Link anlegen und den copieren.
<mgolisch> haeh?
<pog> ist eigentlich bankal, ich moechte einen Ordner "Zur Hand", wo ich Symlinks anlegen wollte zu den eigentlichen Dateien.
<pog> banal
<koegs> geht doch auch über nautilus
<mgolisch> ctrl+shift+drag
<mgolisch> ?
<pog> ja, das mag die gesuchte Funktion sein, ich probier's aus.
<pog> nein, das copiert, ich moechte nur einen Link anlegen.
<koegs> dann hast du nicht strg+shift gedrückt :)
<koegs> alternativ ALT-Taste festhalten, dann kommt ein Menü
<pog> also ich probier's nochmals.
<pog> doch es ging jetzt, thanks koegs
<derurstein> gspca für meine WebCam will nicht laden http://pastebin.com/4B2ELnVt
<pog> die Treiber sind z.T. sehr abh?
<pog> abhaengig von der Kernelversion, wuerde das jedenfalls in der Doku ueberpruefen, ob das Problleme zu erwarten sind.
<derurstein> ich glaube das probelm ist weil ich v4l vorher installiert habe
<pog> kenn mich leider in den Details zu wenig aus. 
<pog> wenn symbole nciht gefunden werden, hat das nicht mit anderen Headers zu tun? Ich koennte mir vortellen, dass gewisse dynamic libs nicht kompatibel sind. 
<derurstein> versuche mal modprobe -force-modversion
<pog> vielleicht
<derurstein> ne läd nicht, aber du scheints recht zu habe es geht wohl um die Header versionen oder so
<bekks> Nein. Es geht darum, dass ein Modul laden willst, das nicht zu dem aktiven Kernel passt.
<derurstein> hmmm, habe es aber auf dem Kernel kompiliert, verstehe ich nicht ganz
<bekks> Kann laut den Meldungen nicht sein.
<derurstein> doch, ./gspca_build. Es schein aber irgendwas mit dem DVBT schief zu laufen die installieren eigene versionen von v4l oder so
<bekks> Tun sie nicht.
<bekks> Die Meldungen, die du beim Laden bekommst, sagen sehr deutlich, dass das Modul nicht zum aktiven Kernel passt.
<derurstein> Sie sind aber auf diesem Kernen compiliert worden wie geht das denn?
<bekks> Falsche Kernelheader Version installiert. Falschen Zielkernel ausgewählt, etc.
<derurstein> okay. das wars wohl mit meiner webcam, huh
<brot> derurstein: nö, nicht zwingend
<brot> was sagt denn das wiki zu deinem modell?
<derurstein> =:o) bin gespannt
<derurstein> modell etrust wb-1200p könnte probleme geben
<bekks> Wo genau steht das?
<derurstein> moment
<witchdoc|afk> shetlandpony: danke für den hinweis
<derurstein> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webcam
<shetlandpony> no problem witchdoc|afk. .oO(living as a bot is boring, in a 19" rack) :S
<bekks> derurstein: welche USB ID hat deine Webcam?
<witchdoc> moin moin
<derurstein> usb id 093a:2468
<derurstein> was haltet ihr davon? http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2008-October/029851.html
<brot> seit 9.04 sollte der gspca treiber anscheinend schon installiert sein
<derurstein> ja, aber ich habe ubuntu 8.04 weil meine graka nicht mit den anderen versionen richtig funktioniert
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn?
<brot> uralt!
<derurstein> die via Unichrome S3 chip vn800
<brot> unichrome ist tatsächlich problematisch
<derurstein> bei dfer auflösung 1200x800 kann ich mit dem Mauszeiger nicht ganz nach rechts ungefähr 7 cm fehlen da bleibt die maus halt stehen
<bekks> Brrr, ein Unichrome.
<derurstein> ja
<derurstein> und das witzige ist die treiber von der herstellerseite funktionieren nicht mal richtig, grins
<bekks> Das wundert einen bei dem Chipsatz nicht.
<derurstein> ja deshalb bin ich verbannt bei 8.04 zu bleiben das ist die letzte funktionierende distro mit der graka. Würde auch gerne 10.10 Haben
<odb|fidel_> derurstein: laptop?
<derurstein> ja
<derurstein> mit openSuse 11.3 funktioniert alles aber will ich nicht haben finde ich nicht so gut
<olawes> Hi 
<derurstein> naja danke für die Hilfeversuche, dumm gelaufen mit webcam
<don0rism> moin
<don0rism> ubuntu-berlin.de
<don0rism> sry
<matulla> Guten morgen . Ich versuche unter 10.04 einen wlan stick mit rt3070 ans laufen zu bekommen 
<matulla> ich verfolge diese anleitung http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-draft-n-ralink-technology-148f3070-rt3070/
<matulla> beim make befehl bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung cp: reguläre Datei „/tftpboot“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Permission denied
<matulla> make: *** [LINUX] Fehler 1
<bekks> Als User darfst du da nichts reinkopieren.
<matulla> das heist
<matulla> anderes verzeichniss ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Anderer User.
<bekks> ls -lha / sagt dir, wem das Verzeichnis gehört.
<matulla> das heist unter sudo ?
<LetoThe2nd> (was auch immer ein wlan-treiber in /tftpboot verloren hat?)
<matulla> der wird ja dann nach etc kopiert
<bekks> Wieso dann zuerst nach /tftpboot ?
<bekks> Das macht ja gar keinen Sinn. :)
<LetoThe2nd> trotzdem hat er da aus prinzip nichts verloren, was ich schon als deutlichen hinweis auf nen unfähigen treiberersteller nehmen würde.
<matulla> das steht aber so in der anleitung
<matulla> wie bekomm ich dann den treiber rt3070 ans laufen
<LetoThe2nd> matulla: noch dazu steht da drin auch nirgends was von /tftpboot...
<bekks> Hast du denn überhaupt ein Draft-N Wlan?
<matulla> nein einen ewinfachen router Speedport
<bekks> Also brauchst du auch keinen Draft-N Treiber.
<matulla> und ich würde gerne den Stick mit rt3070 ans laufen bekommen
<bekks> Ja, Lies die erste Zeile aus Deiner Anleitung nochmal. Den Teil vor dem ersten Komma.
<matulla> genau das will ich doch
<matulla> der ist aber nicht geladen
<bekks> Nein, Du folgst einer Anleitung, die einen Draft-N Treiber baut.
<matulla> ah so
<matulla> das heist ich hab nun schon das system zerschossen indem ich "	cp RT2870STA.dat RT3070STA.dat"
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise.
<matulla> ls mod lädt das modul nicht
<bekks> lsmod hat noch nie ein Modul geladen.
<bekks> lsmod listet lediglich Module auf.
<matulla> ok da steht nur der RT73 drinn das momentan auch drinsteckt
<matulla> in der blacklist hab ich # for rt3070 chip blacklist rt2800usb blacklist rt2870sta
<matulla> in die etc/module hab ich rt3070sta eingetragen
<matulla> manuell laden modprobe -a rt3070sta findet das modul nicht
<matulla> ich bin nun völlig Überfragt und bitte um hilfe
<bekks> modprobe rt73
<matulla> not found
<matulla> rt73usb läuft
<matulla> rt73usb                22434  0 
<bekks> Dann ist doch alles ok.
<matulla> geladen sind auserdem rt2500usb rt2x00usb  rt2x00lib
<bekks> Die kannst Du dann ja entladen.
<matulla> ich habe ja auch einen rt73 momentan im usb slot aber der ist nicht mir ich hab nur den rt3070
<bekks> Entweder versuchst Du gerade den rt73 zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen - oder den rt3070 (der OOTB funktioniert).+
<matulla> was wenn ich die 3  auch noch in die blacklist eintrage
<cram85> moin
<matulla> der RT3070 wird von lsusb erkannt
<matulla> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<matulla> rt3370sta  beim einstecken wird dieses modul zusätzlich geladen
<cram85> ich bin gerade dabei meinen vodafone usb webstick einzurichten. es läuft alles soweit einwandfrei :-) mit ubuntu 10.04. unter windows kann ich bei den netzwerkeinstellungen auswählen ob per UMTS bzw GSM verbunden wird. wie/wo kann ich das unter ubuntu einstellen (wenn überhaupt)
<leszek_> hi
<leszek> re 
<Hc96> Hi! Ich habe ein Problem, mein evince kann die symbole in dem pdf nicht darstellen:  http://www.vodafonechair.com/staff/holfeld/MNS1/Uebung_03.pdf (im ersten Integral ist die obere Grenze Unendlich, aber ich sehe nur einen kringel)
<Hc96> woran kann das liegen?
<Hc96> habe xubuntu10.10
<TheInfinity> Hc96: bug. schreib n bug report. und nimm n anderen viewer,
<Hc96> welchen?
<Hc96> bzw. welchen empfielst du?
<TheInfinity> Hc96: bei der frage muss ich passen. Preview.app wird bei dir nicht laufen und Acrobat Reader ist nur für Printzeugs pflicht. frag mal das uu.de wiki. :)
<odb|fidel_> TheInfinity: ich würde dir ja zu SKim raten ...aber damit kommen wir tief im OT an
<leszek> Hc96: okular kann das unter KDE anzeigen
<leszek> Hc96: ich fürchte dir fehlt evtl. eine schriftart, evince kann meines wissens irgendwo in den dokumenteneinstellungen anzeigen, welche schriftarten im pdf verwendet werden
<leszek> evtl. musst du da was nachinstallieren
<Hc96> leszek, in dem pdf sind einige Fonts nicht eingebettet, aber woher weiß ich, was ich noch installieren muss?
<Hc96> komisch ist auch: Wenn ich ein symbol kopiere und dann woanders einfüge, sieht es richtig aus
<leszek> in der liste mit den fonts die dir evince anzeigt, musst du mal schauen welche du installiert hast und welche dir fehlen. Das kannst du ja mit Synaptic nachschauen und ggf. dann nachinstallieren
<leszek> hmm... das ist in der tat seltsam
<leszek> Hc96: probiere es mal mit der totsicheren methode einfach xpdf 
<dadrc> an evince liegt es nicht, bei mir geht das
<leszek> damit das pdf mal öffnen und schauen, zwar basiert der viewer evince auch auf xpdf, aber es könnte auch ein bug in der darstellung sein
<leszek> ah ok
<leszek> dann liegts evtl. doch an der schriftart. Vielleicht spielen aber auch paar Desktop effekte da ne rolle, man weiß ja nie :P
<dadrc> Alt + Enter ist übrigens die Schriftartenanzeige
<Hc96> xpdf zeigts richtig
<kraut> moin
<Hc96> Wie kann ich nun weiter vorgehen?
<Hc96> habe keine Luste, alle möglichen fonts zu instalieren
<Hc96> ll
<Mike0815> tag
<emryz> hallo. wie komme ich aus dem grub-prompt wieder in mein system? mir hats den grub iwie zerschossen als ich burg installiert habe.
<Mike0815> ich möchte ein raid5 volume (3x2TB), momentan noch mit einer partition mit ext2/3 formatieren. anschließend sollen einige Daten zurückgespielt werden und abschließend 2 weitere 1tb hdds hinzugefügt werden. frage: da ich die kompletten 4tb als ein volume nutzen möchte, muss ich das volume überhaupt partitionieren?
<Mike0815> evtl. für growfs notwendig oder so?
<crazytommy_> Hallo, hab ein Ubunto Netbook Installationsproblem, er fragt mich nach meinen Benutzerdaten (Computername, etc..) kann dann unten nicht auf "vor" klicken, ist einfach nicht aktiviert...unten steht auch "fertig, wenn auch sie es sind..." 
<crazytommy_> problem hat sich nun von selbst erledigt...:) *happy again*
<sash_> bullgard4: ich denke nicht, dass tracker das taggen fuer dich uebernimmt. deswegen sind die tags ueberall die gleichen und nichts angehakt. oder sind das tags in der form: bild, text, executable? ich denke doch, dass eher nicht.
<bullgard4> sash_: Tracker taggt einige meiner Dateien.  Aber diese Liste ist nicht von Tracker erstellt. Das sind keine Tags in der Form mit Bildern. Z. B. hat ein Eintrag den Inhalt: "816-5177   2" und ist nicht angehakt.
<koegs> gibt es schon einge möglichkeit Nvidia Optimus unter 10.10 vernünftig ans laufen zu kriegen?
<dreamon_> Will ein backup von einer Festplatte machen, Sind aber nur 40GB von 320GB Belegt. Kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen, so das ich die leeren 280gb nicht kopieren muß?
<geser> rsync?
<geser> oder in welcher Form willst du das Backup machen?
<iRcNoAsE> oder grsync mit GUI
<odb|fidel_> dreamon_: es koennte minimal helfen wenn du erwähnen würdest wie du diese sichern/kopieren willst
<kinsch> haben einen acer timelinex 5820gt und habe Probleme mit dem Akku, der wird nicht richtig erkannt und wird immer als vollständig geladen angezeigt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<dreamon_> odb|fidel_, Wie gesagt festplatte komplett kopiren.. ist nur eine Partition. Und auf dieser sind nur 40GB vorhanden..
<dreamon_> Bisher hab ich das immer mit dd gmacht.. aber das dauert ja ewig
<geser> dann rsync (mit oder ohne GUI) wenn du nur die Daten bzw. Dateien brauchst
<dreamon_> geser, Ist XP drauf.. also bootbar muß es dann auch sein. (das Destination Laufwerk)
<geser> ah, NTFS
<dreamon_> Wenn ich die Partition vom Quelllaufwerk kleiner mache.. bzw. auf 50GB Dann kopiere.. und danach wieder groß mache.. würde vielleicht auch gehen?
<geser> vielleicht hilft dir http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/ntfsclone.8.html weiter
<geser> (ich weiß nur, dass es sowas gibt, genutzt habe ich es bisher nicht)
<dreamon_> geser, Das hört sich sehr interessant an.
<ppq> dreamon_: du kannst ein dd image machen und "on the fly" komprimieren, dann ist das image auch nur 40gb groß. das kopieren sollte dann auch schnell gehen, wenn du bs sinnvoll wählst, bspw. bs=10M
<dreamon_> Clone NTFS on /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1 ->  ntfsclone --overwrite /dev/hdc1 /dev/hda1
<ppq> dreamon_: z.b.: dd if=/dev/sda bs=10M | gzip > ~/image-compress_sda.img.gz    näheres: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Image-einer-Partition-sichern
<dreamon_> ppq, Ich will ja kein Kleines Image, sonder eine Kopie..der gesamten Festplatte, ohne die unnützen daten.
<dreamon_> geser, Aber ich glaube die Kopie.. macht nur die Partition zur Partition und nicht die gesamte Festplatte, da wird vermutlich die Bootbarkeit nicht mitkopiert.
<sash_> bullgard4: haettest du vielleicht mal einen aussagekraeftigen screenshot?
<rolf> servus
<rolf> ich hab gestern mittag schon gefragt, was ich machen kann: mein bildschirm bleibt schwarz nachm hochfahren oder wenn nichts, zeigt er komisches farbrauschen an oder blinkt, wie er eben grade lustig is. man hat mir geraten, mal die xorg. conf zu löschen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht hochfahren mit nomodeset bringt auch nichts. ich hab auch keinen grafikkartentreiber installiert der mir des...
<rolf> ...zerschießen hätte können. ich hab das letzte mal als ich ubuntu benutzt hab einfach nur gesurft und mails gecheckt. jmd ne idee?
<bullgard4> sash_: http://pastebin.com/RqQhnzBk
<geser> dreamon_: so wie ich die manpage verstanden habe nein. leider ist das im der manpage verlinkte wiki nicht erreichbar, so dass ich nicht sagen kann ob dort was hilfreiches steht
<geser> dreamon_: so wie das momentan sehe, hast du entweder die Möglichkeit den windows boot sektor nach einen ntfsclone neu erstellen zu müssen oder wirklich mit dd arbeiten, da du eine genaue sektorkopie brauchst
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: schau dir clonezilla an. vielleicht kannst du dessen vorgehensweisen ja adaptieren.
<bekks> bullgard4: Warum genau lädst du ein PNG auf einen _Text_-nopaste Service?
<bullgard4> bekks: Das war nicht klug. (Ich war abgelenkt.)
<sash_> bullgard4: bild auf paste macht nicht soviel sinn ;)
<sash_> ah, schon aufgefallen
<rolf> hat mir jmd ne hilfe?
<rolf> ich hab gestern mittag schon gefragt, was ich machen kann: mein bildschirm bleibt schwarz nachm hochfahren oder wenn nichts, zeigt er komisches farbrauschen an oder blinkt, wie er eben grade lustig is. man hat mir geraten, mal die xorg. conf zu löschen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht hochfahren mit nomodeset bringt auch nichts. ich hab auch keinen grafikkartentreiber installiert der mir des...
<rolf> ...zerschießen hätte können. ich hab das letzte mal als ich ubuntu benutzt hab einfach nur gesurft und mails gecheckt. jmd ne idee?
<dreamon_> geser, das ntfsclone hätte ich um ein haar gmacht bis ich gesehen habe das die Laufwerksangaben anders rum wie bei dd sind.. da hatte ich nun die Hosen gestrichen voll.
<sdx23> rolf: Was für ne Grafikkarte denn?
<rolf> ati radeon mobility hd 3670
<rolf> hatten den radeontreiber drauf
<rolf> also nich fglrx
<bullgard4> sash_: http://pickhost.eu/images/0004/0927/Bildschirmfoto-Tags.png
<soc> hi
<soc> die gnome-schrift-auswahl (z. b. in gnome-appearance-properties) ist ziemlich kapuut
<soc> und ich würde gerne, bevor ich einen bug schreibe mir das selbst mal anschauen ...
<soc> allerdings finde ich unter http://git.gnome.org/browse/ noch nicht mal das programm
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen?
<soc> irgendjemand?
<jokrebel> hi
<friedlthefox> hallo zusammen. ich habe ubuntu 10.10 installiert und probleme mit ICQ
<jokrebel> friedlthefox: probleme bitte genauer beschreiben (Fehlermeldungen) und auch welches Programm Du nutzt.
<friedlthefox> ich nutze empathy 2.32.0.1; beim icq-konto kommt immer Netzwerk-Fehler
<friedlthefox> Zeichensatz: ISO-8859-1
<friedlthefox> Server: login.messaging.aol.com
<friedlthefox> Port: 5190
<friedlthefox> Diese Hilfe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/empathy-icq-netzwerk-fehler/ hat bei mir nicht funktioniert
<friedlthefox> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<friedlthefox> Wenn ich pidgin nutze kommt diese Fehlermeldung: "Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Ok"
<jokrebel> friedlthefox: Hier: Empathy 2.30.2 aber selber Server - selber Port - allerdings KDE mit 10.04 keine Probleme mit ICQ
<bekks> KDE hat damit ja nichts zu tun. :)
<leszek> friedlthefox: evtl. zuviele anmeldeversuche in zu kurzer zeit
<friedlthefox> hm auf icq2go funktioniert alles
<friedlthefox> ok in pidgin funktioniert es wenn ich SSL=Flase und clientLogin=1 setze
<friedlthefox> wie kann ich diese Einstellungen n Empathy setzen?
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<gummi> nabend
<newan> hallo zusammen,
<newan> habe ein Problem mit meiner esata platte, nach starten habe ich 2-3 minuten zugriff danach verschwindet sie ?
<sdx23> newan: dmesg sagt was dazu? Bitte in einen Nopaste.
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399284/ hoffe das ist der richtige teil
<bekks> [  235.825727] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1950613567
<newan> Platte ist eine Verbatim 2 TB platte und Gerät ein Asus G1s mit esata port
<bekks> Das Ding hat einen Fehler.
<newan> die ist neu, und habe eben das backup draufgeschoben unter 10.04, nun 10.10 installiert und nun der fehler :-(
<bekks> Ja, trotzdem hat sie einen Fehler.
<bekks> Evtl. ist auch "nur" das Dateisystem auf dem Ding beschädigt.
<newan> o.k und was amch ich nun
<newan> per usb kann cih zugreifen
<bekks> Anstecken, dann unmounten.
<Steve`> Hi, ein frisch installiertes Ubuntu meldet sich beim Klick auf "Ausschalten" nur ab, anstatt runterzufahren und auszuschalten. Jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich das in den gewollten Zustand versetzen kann?
<bekks> Und dann erstmal abwarten, ob die wieder die Verbindung verliert. Wenn _nicht_, _dann_ eine Dateisystemprüfung ausführen.
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet hinter verbatim mal ganz spontan WD-OEM-teile.
<newan> ja prob ist das die die über esata garnicht mehr erkennt
<newan> kann das höchstens über usb versuchen
<bekks> Spielt keinerlei Rolle für das, was ich sagte.
<ppq> Steve`: welche desktopumgebung und welchen displaymanager verwendest du?
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier ne WD, die auch ne lustige macke hat: "TB, unter windows steift der treiber max. nach ner stunde aus, mledet datenverlust und kriegt das das ding bis reboot nicht mehr gemountet. unter linux dagegen rennt sie wie ne eins. irgendwas in meinem urin-stinkt sagt mir da so ganz spontan, dass die technik noch nicht so 100%ig ausgereift ist ;-)
<Steve`> ppq: keine Ahnung, sag Du es mir ... Ubuntu 10.10, Standard (gdm?) ... ich bin eigentlich mit KDE unterwegs, das ist mein erster Gnome-Ausflug ...
<Steve`> ppq: hab jedenfalls nichts in dieser Hinsicht am Default vorbei installiert
<ppq> Steve`: also ein kubuntu, auf dem du gnome nachinstalliert hast?
<pog> Steve`: ist ist nich selbstverstaendlich, dass die Sleep-Funkionen "out of the box" funkionieren...
<gummi> hi mal ne kleine frage in die runde jmd von euch erfahrungen gemacht mit dem nokia n900 +debian?
<pog> gummi: meinst Du debianchroot?
<ppq> gummi: ghostcube hat soweit ich weiß so eins und pog auch
<Steve`> ppq: nein, sorry .. ein wirklich richtiges Ubuntu, nichts nach- oder uminstalliert .. Gnome ..
<LetoThe2nd> gummi: kleine gegenfrage, kannst du _ubuntu_ in der frage unterstreichen?
<newan> Dateisystemüberprüfung auf »Newan« (Partition 1 von Ext Hard Disk) abgeschlossen ->Dateisystem ist sauber.
<Steve`> ppq: ich hab mal ordentlich in den Foren gesucht, aber nichts zu "Ausschalten" oder "shutdown" gefunden
<bekks> newan: So macht man das nicht ;)
<newan> @bekks sry wie dann?
<pog> gummi: ich hab verschiedene SAchen getestet- man hat mir gesagt, dass die debian commandline-Pakete vom debian repository funktionieren koennten. 
<LetoThe2nd> gummi: <hint> falls du's nicht hinkriegst, vielleicht mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, #debian-de, #debian.de, #debian oder sonstwo fragen ;-) </hint>
<bekks> newan: Terminal aufmachen, sicherstellen, dass das Ding nicht gemounted ist, und fsck -f benutzen. _Vorausgesetzt_ das ist kein NTFS.
<newan> ext4
<ppq> pog: bitte nach ot verlagern, thx
<Steve`> ppq: strg+alt+entf -> "Rechner ausschalten" fährt die Kiste übrigens ordnungsgemäß runter und schaltet aus.
<ppq> Steve`: interessantes problem. kann mir das auch nicht erklären. hast du schonmal im forum dazu nen tread erstellt, wenn es nicht schon einen gibt? bug-reports durchzuforsten führt auch oft via würgaround zum ziel
<newan> der rattert nun aber über /dev/sda1
<Steve`> ppq: nein, hab ich nicht ... das kommt noch; ich wollt mir nur die Peinlichkeit ersparen, einen superbekannten Bug beim googlen verfehlt zu haben
<Steve`> essen, dann mehr ..
<schweegi> seid ich kubuntu verwende, verhält sich pidgin richtig merkwürdig. ich kann z.B. keine dateien mehr über bluetooth verschicken und es werden auch nur sehr selten die kurzinfos der benutzer angezeigt wenn man den mauspfeil über einen kontakt hält... weiß jemand wie man das beheben kann? 
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. bekomme beim einhängen einer externen platte: "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1"
<OlMightyGreek> e2fsck -f /dev/sdb bringt nichts da:
<OlMightyGreek> e2fsck: Superblock ungültig versuche es mit Backup-Blöcken...
<OlMightyGreek> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block beim Versuch, /dev/sdb zu öffnen
<OlMightyGreek> SuperBlock ist unlesbar bzw. beschreibt kein gültiges ext2
<OlMightyGreek> ah
<OlMightyGreek> hab den fehler
<sative> 7in1
<h32Lg> hi
<h32Lg> ich bekomme im pidgin folgendes zurück geliefert: Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Ok
<h32Lg> ich hab im ubuntu forum gelesen, dass es hilft ssl auszuschalten, das kann aber doch keine langzeitlösung sein?
<tux-flo> ja ssl ausschalten hilft (hatte gerade das gleiche problem)
<tux-flo> hoffe nur das das schnell gefixt wird
<TheInfinity> h32Lg: langzeitlösung ist wechsel auf n anderes protokoll. ssl macht bei aim / icq eh nicht wirklich viel sinn.
<h32Lg> TheInfinity: warum macht das nicht viel sinn?
<h32Lg> ich will doch nicht, dass jeder im gleichen netzwerk mit lesen kann was ich schreibe :P
<bekks> Dann benutz Jabber :)
<dadrc> oder OTR, wenn du von ICQ nicht wegkannst
<bekks> dadrc: Fail.
<bekks> Das löst das Problem mit dem Nicht-Verschlüsseln überhaupt genau gar nicht.
<h32Lg> najo, was heißt nicht weg können - ich bin halt nur drin wegen den vielen leuten die dort auch sind - hat halt nict jeder auch msn von denen :D
<dadrc> Nein, aber das mit dem Mitlesen
<bekks> dadrc: Nein, auch das nicht.
<bekks> h32Lg: Jabber != MSN.
<dadrc> Ich glaub, das wird OT.
<fr00d> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass pidgin das ICQ Konto deaktiviert mit der Begründung "Unbekannter Grund"?
<Robert_Zenz> fr00d, nein, meins funktioniert. Vor ein paar Wochen gab's ein Problem so dass man SSL abschalten musste, hat vielleicht was damit zu tun.
<jokrebel> Versuche seit gestern meiner Tochter etwas zum richtig zum laufen zu bringen. Problem: sie würde für die Bildbearbeitung gerne Photoscape benutzen, welches ich über Wine (auf nem aktuellen Ubuntu 10.04) auch lauffähig bekommen habe. Allerdings lassen sich die Bilder dann nicht/nirgends abspeichern. Entsprechende selbige Meldungen im Internet (aber ohne Lösung) finde ich einige.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass das nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> Momentan versuchen wir uns über die Zwischenablage zu behelfen. -- Bild bearbeiten - Endergebnis in Photoscape/Wine kopieren -- in Kolorpaint einfügen... dann kann mans wenigstens abspeichern - elegant ist aber was anderes. Jemand Ideen. ICH hab momentan keine mehr.
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: warum kann man es nicht abspeichern?
<sash_> luftikuss: bullgard4?
<dauerflucher> und Lösungsvorschläge sind derzeit mögliche Rechteprobleme mit ~/.wine oder aber ein up-/downgrade der wine-version
<jokrebel> dauerflucher: ja genau - angeblich liegt es an der momentanen Wine-Version, welche anscheinend keine Schreibrechte hat und es auch keine Lösung dafür gibt.
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: nu denn… downgrade
<jokrebel> dauerflucher: kann ich das auch über synaptics? 
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: eher nicht
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: das käme jetzt darauf an, welche versionen in deinen quellen verfügbar sind
<pfuhks>  geht glaub ich nur a la sudo apt-get remove wine
<jokrebel> dauerflucher: wie stehen die Chancen dass da bald ein Update kommt, welches den Fehler behebt? Wie gesagt - die Krücke copy&paste würde schon mal ne Zeit "akzeptiert" werden ;-)
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: ich hab mal so voll keinen überblick über die wine-entwicklung
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: welche version verwendest du derzeit?
<jokrebel> dauerflucher: mom - muss ich kurz rüber ins Kinderzimmer
<Steve`> ppq: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/herunterfahren-und-3g-modem-pin-entsperren/
<Amm0n> fr00d, bei mir funktioniert seit ein paar stunden icq auch nicht mehr mit pidgin
<pfuhks> jokrebel:  muss es photoscape sein? das ist denk ich mal wesentlich besser : http://blogausgraz.wordpress.com/2009/03/30/photobearbeitung-mit-linux/
<guerda> Hallo zusammen!
<guerda> Hat sonst jmd. noch Probleme mit Pidgin und ICQ? Seit dem aktuellen Update will Pidgin sich nicht mit ICQ verbinden (Unbekanntes Problem)
<guerda> Meebo.com verbindet sich jedoch...
<Amm0n> guerda, jup
<guerda> Hat ICQ wieder das Protokoll geändert, damit alle 3rd-Party-Programme ausgeschlossen sind?
<dauerflucher> pfuhks: du solltest dir photoscape evtl. mal ansehen… ich denke, das scheitert in diesem fall am gewünschten funktionsumfang
<Wedelwolf> ich bin mit icq online und pidgin
<guerda> Wedelwolf: hast du das aktuelle update drin?
<Wedelwolf> böh... gabs eins?
<webs553> Hallo, ich verzweifel gerade an den man-pages von psnup. Und zwar kann man da die Papiergröße nicht nur mit A4 oder A5 angeben, sondern auch in cm. Aber egal wie ichs angebe, wie zb. -w100 oder -w100cm es passiert nichts. Wie muss ich das angeben?
<jokrebel> dauerflucher: wine 1.2
<guerda> Wedelwolf: ja, am Wochenende, regression fix
<bekks> jokrebel: Welche Version genau?
<Amm0n> guerda, gestern ging es noch auch mit update
<guerda> ah, ok
<dauerflucher> bekks: wird den lucid-quellen entsprechend 1.2.1 sein
<jokrebel> pfuhks: naja - Tochter - Pupertierend - Kennt Freundinen die ALLE Windows nutzen und von Photoscape begeistert sind - da fällt überzeugen zu Alternativen sehr schwer.
<pfuhks> dauerflucher, jokrebel:  ich glaub, digikam kann wesentlich mehr als photoscape... 
<dauerflucher> bekks: ist gelogen… 1.2.0
<pfuhks> aber wie auch immer ^^
<jokrebel> bekks: also bei der Wine-Hilfe ist nur von 1.2 die Rede…
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: in den quellen selber müsste noch wine 1.0.1 sein
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: ansonsten in wine-ppa wären 1.2.1 und 1.3.6
<jokrebel> pfuhks: Ich denke Gimp (was auch drauf ist) kann nochmal mehr, ist aber halt nicht das was die Freundin erklären kann……
<pfuhks> jokrebel: da gibts n kostenloses tricks-ebook auf der seite - gimp halte ich als photobearbeitungsprogramm nicht so userfreundlich wie digikam, und das sieht mir(als ehemalige hobbyfotograf) recht passabel aus
<sash_> luftikuss: wenn das so sein sollte, mal bitte ein ls -al ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts in einen pastebin. wenn da irgendwas drin ist, das "tag" im namen hat, auch das in ein pastebin. 
<dauerflucher> pfuhks: digikam ist nicht unbedingt benutzerfreundlicher
<pfuhks> dauerflucher: als gimp?
<dauerflucher> pfuhks: gimp ist ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm, digikam eine fotoverwaltungssoftware… die haben beide ihre tücken 
<fr00d> Gibt's jemanden der pidgin benutzt und bei dem ICQ noch funktioniert? Kann derjenige mir bitte sagen bei welchem Server er sich anmeldet?
<pfuhks> dauerflucher: oh
<pfuhks> ok
<dauerflucher> fr00d: bei mir funktioniert es… server: login.icq.com
<dauerflucher> wie vermutlich bei allen anderen auch
<guerda> fr00d: Wedelwolf, der eben abgehauen ist, war wohl mit dem aktuellen Pidgin und ICQ online
<guerda> ich habe das gleiche Probelm
<dauerflucher> mit welcher pidgin-version genau, guerda?
<guerda> aktuellste aus den Maverick-Quellen: Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.3)
<guerda> 0f25fe5523bd7d9bdd4888e8323bfffb157afa57
<pfuhks> fr00d: login.messaging.aol.com port 5190
<dauerflucher> aktuelle pidgin-version ist 2.7.5
<dauerflucher> "Pidgin 2.7.5 fixes several AIM and ICQ bugs introduced in 2.7.4. "
<guerda> dauerflucher: Ich kriege aber kein Update über die Paketverwaltung für Pidgin angeboten. Liegt vllt an 64bit?
<dauerflucher> guerda: noe… die aktuellste version für ubuntu maverick IST 2.7.3
<dauerflucher> aber die aktuelle pidgin-version ist 2.7.5
<guerda> ok....
<guerda> Interessant, dass 2.7.5 Fehler behebt, die in 2.7.4 eingebaut wurden
<guerda> d.h. in 2.7.3 sind sie nicht drin und es nlohnt nicht, zu aktualisieren, odeR?
<bekks> Nein.
<dauerflucher> guerda: im changelog steht insbesondere etwas in bezug auf die login server für AIM/ICQ
<bekks> In 2.7.3 sind sie nicht drin - und ob du auf 2.7.5 aktualisieren willst, musst du selbst wissen.
<guerda> Ich schau's grad
<guerda> hm, 2.7.4 fixt keine Probleme mit dem Login in ICQ, lohnt also nicht, wie bekks schon sagte.
<bekks> Ich habe niemals gesagt, dass sich irgendwas nicht lohnt.
<bekks> Lies bitte genau was ich schrieb.
<dauerflucher> guerda: aber in 2.7.5 werden probleme damit adressiert
<dadrc> Wenn's hilft: Ich hab 2.7.5 und keine Probleme mit ICQ
<guerda> dauerflucher: aber nur, wenn man clientLogin benuzt (was im Standard nicht aktiv ist)
<guerda> bekks: Entschuldige bitte meine Interpretation
<schweegi> kann man mit amaroK auch den Stream eines Internetradiosenders mitschneiden?
<Fuchs> ja, via plugin 
<schweegi> weist du wo ich das finde? für rythmbox habe ich mal eins gefunden
<Fuchs> Extras -> Skriptverwaltung
<Fuchs> hat eine Suche
<jokrebel> merci für die unterstützung. Hab jetzt über Synaptic Wine1.2 gesperrt und 1.0 installiert. Jetzt gehts ;-)
<Fuchs> heisst RecordStream das Vieh 
<LupusE> hi
<schweegi> Fuchs:  cool, danke - funktioniert einwandfrei
<guerda> FYI: 1.7.5 hat mein Problem nicht behoben :)
<schweegi> weiß auch jemand wieso der in KDE integrierte Bluetooth-Manager keine Geräte findet, wohl aber der von mir nachinstallierte BlueMan? Beim Empfang von Daten stürzt der von KDE standardmäßig installierte zudem ab
<Fuchs> schweegi: weil der von KDE broken ist und gerade daran ist, ersetzt zu werden
<schweegi> Fuchs:  ah, okay.. das der broken ist, merkt man ziemlich stark. Gibt es denn von KDE selbst schon irgendeine Alternative außer BlueMan? BlueMan setzt auf GTK und sieht daher auch nicht sehr berauschend unter KDE aus..
<dadrc> guerda: login.icq.com:5190, [x] SSL, [x] clientLogin geht bei mir mit 2.7.5... 
<Fuchs> schweegi: bluedevil 
<dadrc> ohne SSL auch
<guerda> dadrc: Was ist denn client login?
<guerda> (it works, danke!)
<LupusE> schweegi: klingt nach einem berechtigungsproblem. waere interessant wie du beides startest und ob ueberhaupt ein request (page oder inq) rausgeht (hcidump hilft)
<dadrc> guerda: die option unter SSL heißt so, zumindest auf englisch
<dadrc> guerda: sonst weiß ich das auch nicht *g*
<guerda> :) Ja schon, nur was bewirkt es :D
<fl4shb4ck> hoi
<schweegi> Fuchs: habe den gerade mal aus dem menü aufgerufen, der scheint jedoch nicht zu starten. muss ich den von KDE und BlueMan vorher runter schmeißen?
<fl4shb4ck> frage: bin ich der einzige, dessen empathy grad nicht mit icq will?
<Fuchs> schweegi: nein, aber der tut nur, wenn ein bluetooth Adapter da und aktiv ist
<Fuchs> schweegi: und nistet sich dann im Tray ein
<schweegi> Fuchs:  der BLuetooth Stick ist am notebook angeschlossen,  im tray ist jedoch nur blueman und der von KDE
<friedlthefox> habe problem mit empathy und icq kann mir da jemand helfen?
<schweegi> LupusE: meinst du das in bezug auf den von KDE, das der keine geräte findet?
<friedlthefox> wie kann ich in empathy einstellungen über ssl-nutzung setzen?
<LupusE> schweegi: ich glaube wie du beides startest ist weder von dem einen oder von dem anderen programm abhaengig, sondern mehr ein vergleich.
<fr00d> hmm login.messaging.aol.com tut bei mir auch nicht.
<fr00d> Ich hab hier gerade pidgin 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.1.
<schweegi> LupusE: vergleichen kann man da nicht viel, blueman funzt (ist nur sehr schlecht in KDE integriert) und der von KDE stürzt beim Empfang von Daten direkt ab und findet keine Geräte, das wars.. mehr kann ich da nicht vergleichen, da er ja nicht funktioniert
<bekks> ,funzt? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<bekks> ,funzen? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<LupusE> findet keine geraete UND stuerzt ab? interessant...
<LupusE> 'startet nicht, laeuft schlecht und geht nicht wieder aus'
<TheInfinity> KaiL: nein @ antrag + ebene
<schweegi> LupusE: wenn ich den auf "Immer Sichtbar" stelle kann ich z.B. vom Handy das Notebook finden und eine Datei ans Notebook senden, mir wird das auch gemeldet das ich Annehmen soll, jedoch stürzt es nach der Annahme der Datei direkt ab.
<friedlthefox> kann mir keiner helfen?
<dadrc> guerda: das ist eine tokenbasierte loginmethode, die AOL für OpenAuth benutzt: http://dev.aol.com/authentication_for_clients
<KaiL> falshces Fenster ;p
<guerda> ah, ok, danke dadrc
<LupusE> friedlthefox: ich wuerde lachen, wenn DAS nicht in der hilfe des programms steht.
<schweegi> LupusE: war von mir vielleich ein wenig doof beschrieben. ich dachte mir nur das man im irc nicht so lange texte schreiben soll
<Donngal> Moin, noch jemand der probleme damit hat mit ICQ heute? weder pidgin noch kopete oder empathy connecten bei mir
<guerda> Donngal: Clientlogin, SSL benutzen, login.aol.com
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty ist abgelaufen | Ja, es gibt ICQ Probleme
<schweegi> Donngal: update Pidgin mal auf 2.7.5, steht auch auf der Seite von Pidgin das etliche Probleme gerade bei ICQ behoben wurden
<schweegi> ich komme mit pidgin in icq so rein
<guerda> schweegi: Update nutzt nichts, wenn die Eintellungen nicht richtig sind
<Donngal> Oh, gott, was hab ich denn da grad fürnen satz konstruiert
<Donngal> ich hoffe man versteht mich trotzdem
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty ist abgelaufen | Ja, es gibt ICQ Probleme http://goo.gl/3NrKr
<Donngal> alles klar
<LupusE> schweegi: das problem verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht. ich weis nicht wie du programm a oder programm b aufrufst (sind beides oberflaechen von bluez). dann weiss ich nicht ob der inq request funtioniert (hcidump).
<schweegi> LupusE: wenn ich wüsste, wie der in KDE integrierte Bluetooth-Manager heißt, würde ich den auch so beim Namen nennen
<schweegi> leider bietet er nichtmal einen "info"-Button
<LupusE> schweegi: der startet ueber autostart. ist das nicht mal ne tolle aussage?
<friedlthefox> wie kann ich in empathy die ssl einstellungen ändern?
<Donngal> guerda: danke, Einstellungen geändert, es geht nu, aber SSL muss deaktiviert sein, sonst klappt es nicht
<guerda> ah, ok
<schweegi> LupusE: es scheint sich um BlueDevil zu handeln, ein anderes Bluetooth-Programm ist nicht in den Diensten beim Autostart eingetragen.
<schweegi> kann man nicht einfach das Standard-Bluetooth-Applet von GNOME in KDE nutzen? Das hat immer bestens funktioniert
<LupusE> friedlthefox: selbst wenn ich im google 'empathy ssl' eingebe hilft der erste hit.
<LupusE> friedlthefox: hey, und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy beschreibt auch wie man an die einstellugnen (recht unkonkret) kommt.
<LupusE> friedlthefox: und damit hast du dir ein ignore eingeholt. good luck.
<friedlthefox> ?
<Garfield5645564> hi leute... kennt sich von euch einer mit wine aus?
<Guschtel> ,mf? Garfield5645564 
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<ppq> ,frag? Garfield5645564
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Garfield5645564> lol okay... 
<Garfield5645564> ja hab grad gelesen
<Garfield5645564> bei mir crashen cod2 und cod4
<Guschtel> ,winehq? Garfield5645564 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Guschtel, ich weiss nichts ueber winehq, ich assoziiere aber appdb damit
<Garfield5645564> gleich am anfang, also ich komm nicht rein, obwohl cod2 gold ist
<Garfield5645564> zwecks installation
<Garfield5645564> ich habe bei winehq schon gelesen
<Guschtel> http://appdb.winehq.org/ kennst du demnach schon?
<Garfield5645564> aber niemand scheint die probs zu haben
<Guschtel> k
<Garfield5645564> ja
<Guschtel> was heisst "crashen"?
<schweegi> Guschtel:  dass das Spiel abgestürzt ist wahrscheinlich
<Garfield5645564> ja
<Garfield5645564> ich komm noch nicht mal rein
<bekks> "komme nicht rein" heisst was?
<pfuhks> ,befehle? pfuhks 
<shetlandpony> Sorry pfuhks, ich weiss nichts ueber befehle, ich verbinde aber 13 Dinge mit befehle. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche befehle' zum suchen nach Informationen
<zeitsofa> moin.
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: selber!
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: danke!
<pfuhks> shetlandpony, suche befehele
<shetlandpony> Sorry pfuhks, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'befehele' finden :(
<Garfield5645564> http://nopaste.info/d687086b47.html
<pfuhks> shetlandpony, suche befehle
<Garfield5645564> das heißt das ^ ^
<zeitsofa> pfuhks: sei so lieb geh ins query zu dem bot der redet da auch mit dir :)
<pfuhks> ja mama zeitsofa 
<bekks> Weil das Ding abstürzt - aber das sagtest du ja vorher schon.
<bekks> Zeile 6 ist ja nett.
<zeitsofa> hat jamnd noch eine geistreiche idee was dem check_nrpe plugin in nagios fehlen könnte wenn es mault UNKNOWN - (No output returned from plugin) - das plugin aber auf cli funktioniert.
<Garfield5645564> bekks wieso?
<pfuhks> @all: gibts irgendwo ne triggeruebersicht fuer das shetlandpony?
<zeitsofa> pfuhks: da könntest du mal in #ubuntu-de-bot fragen
<pfuhks> kompliziert ^^
<zeitsofa> jo.
<salisala> huhu wie lade ich in lucid den ath5k treiber
<TheInfinity> modprobe ath5k
<Exterminans> Moin, habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu... Nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Bereitschaftszustand funktioniert Kabelnetzwerk nicht mehr. Kernelmodul (e1000e) entladen und neu laden sowie den network-manager neu starten führen nicht zum Erfolg.
<Exterminans> Wlan hingegen funktioniert dann noch, das reicht mir aber nicht
<beaver74> Exterminans: evtl mal die "SmartPowerDownEnable" modul option versuchen? http://support.ap.dell.com/support/edocs/network/intelpro/r195641/ge/e1000.htm
<Exterminans> Dann sollte ein neu Laden des Kernelmoduls das Problem aber auch schon lösen
<beaver74> Exterminans: so wie sich die option anhört wird das PHY in einen anderen zustand versestzt wenn der rechner in den ruhezustand geht
<schweegi> kann man ein update in kubuntu 10.10 von kde 4.5.1 auf 4.5.3 machen, wenn ja wo und bringt es viele verbesserungen?
<basti1985> hallo und guten abend ... könnte mir mal bitte jemand helfen das http://chris.improbable.org/2006/12/8/unix-quickie-cloning-a-linux-machine-using/ zu erstehen .. inhalt ist klar .. komm nur mit dem befehl nicht klar
<shetlandpony> basti1985's url: http://tinyurl.com/2u72s8w | Unix quickie: cloning a Linux machine using rsync+ssh | Chris Adams
<bekks> schweegi: google mal nach "kubuntu ppa".
<Exterminans> beaver74: Moment, die Funktion die du meinst ist bei meiner Karte eh per Default aktiv
<leszek> re
<schweegi> bekks:  okay, danke. hab das ppa mal hinzugefügt. kann man gefahrlos updaten? ich habe ja die hoffnung, dass danach einiges ein wenig besser funktioniert..
<beaver74> Exterminans: die lösung für dein problem kann ich dir auch leider nicht nennen. evtl solltest die option mal deaktivieren und schauen wie die hw reagiert.
<bekks> ,ppa? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<bekks> ,fremdquellen? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Exterminans> Für die aktuellen ICQ-Probleme hilft es btw. SSL zu deaktivieren
<beaver74> Exterminans: evtl kannst auch etwas zum stromsparbetrieb in deinem bios ändern was sich auf deine netzwerkkarte auswirkt... das sie sich zb nicht abschaltet und so ihre einstellungen beibehält. ich würd da ansetzen
<Exterminans> beaver74: Das eigenartige ist, das es bis jetzt ja ging. Erst seit ich dazu gezwungen bin den Kernel mit den nonvs-Option zu starten geht das nicht mehr
<bekks> "nonvs"?
<Exterminans> "acpi_sleep=nonvs"
<Exterminans> Irgendwas wurde da an hibernate in Maverick schon wieder verpfuscht :/
<schweegi> bekks:  habe bei ubuntuusers im forum die ppa quelle gefunden, allerdings erst später in dem thread gesegen das der wohl einen schreibfehler hatte. statt ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa habe ich erst ppa:kubuntu-ppa hinzugefügt und aktuell installiert der die updates daraus. ist das nun sehr schlimm? kann die updates nicht abbrechen
<bekks> schweegi: Du hast leider leider den Link von shetlandpony nicht gelesen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<schweegi> bekks: okay, danke
<Exterminans> Problem gefunden, Kernel 2.6.35-22.35 ist verbuggt. Hilft wohl nur erst mal nen alten Kernel verwenden auf den nächsten warten
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich durch apt alle die abhängigkeiten zu einen bestimmten packet ausgeben lassen, die noch nicht installiert sind?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: apt-cache (r)depends package
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, so zeigt er alle
<IchEsseDichAuf> so weit war ich schon.
<ghostcube> ja dann machste kopieren einfügen dann wirst du sehen was schon da ist 
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: apt-cache (r)depends --installed package
<ghostcube> der installiert nix doppelt
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: manpages und so… lesen bildet.
<IchEsseDichAuf> das weiß ich doch, nun sind die so ziemlich unübersichtlich
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: Welche sind unübersichtlich?
<IchEsseDichAuf> apt-cache
<bekks> Die ist total übersichtlich. Kein Scherz.
<Kasjopaja> huhu ich hab grad ein 3tb raid angelegt mit eine kapazität von 2.7tb und davon sind sind 2.5tb frei ...und 140gb sind belegt aber womit?
<bekks> mit den 5% root reserved blocks.
<bekks> Und mit dem Dateisystemoverhead.
<Kasjopaja> ohman
<TheInfinity> hmm. hat wer grad im kopf wie man mailman archives löscht?
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Google sagt mir: http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Mailman  … Punkt 8 … HTH
<jokrebel> gn8
<DoNox> wie kann ich einem user im irc dauerhaft op geben?
<dAnjou> DoNox: #help in deinem netzwerk
<DoNox> dAnjou, gibt mir nur die op befehle raus
<DoNox> dAnjou, kann den benutzer f?r die session op geben aber nicht f?r immer. der speichert die nicht in der liste
<dadrc> DoNox: kommt auf dein Netzwerk und ist OT
<dadrc> ,oz? DoNox 
<shetlandpony> Sorry dadrc, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber oz
<dadrc> ,ot? DoNox 
<shetlandpony> DoNox: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dadrc> ..
<dAnjou> DoNox: das war kein befehl, sondern ein channel, denn mit ubuntu hat das wahrlich nix zu tun
<tka> hi. problem: beim booten werden scheinbar weder maus noch tastatur erkannt (beide usb). 
<Sorion_Buddha> Yuuka Sugisawa & Red Bull F-1 papel Promo-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0001  >>> http://twitpic.com/376xdl
<Fuchs> Sorion_Buddha: nicht hier. 
<DoNox> dAnjou, ja habe ich geschnalt. danke dir
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-16
<KaBine> nabend
<nevchen> jo
<digitaloktay> nabend
<digitaloktay> wie bekomme ich die waagerechte linie unter nautilus zwischen den gemounteten laufwerken und Müll wieder her
<KaBine> oe, wie hast du die denn wegbekommen digitaloktay?
<digitaloktay> KaBine: weiß nicht Oo 
<_moep_> wie zieh ich am einfachsten ne kvm box in ne vmware machine um?
<_moep_>  /usr kopieren und aptitude -L?
<black> moin alle
<black> ich hab ein problemchen, hab ein notbook (packard bell easynote tk 85 ) der bildschierm lässt sich nicht heller oder dunkler stellen  über die fn taste und f11 (dunkler) und fn und f12 (heller), hab schon alles versucht (denk ich mal) at jemand ne lösung ? issen lcd bildschierm !
<black> oder jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?
<luchs_> black: Bis Du eine perfekte Lösung hast, probiere mal xbacklight.
<black> luchs_: was das ?
<luchs_> black: Ein kleines Programm, womit du das regeln kannst.
<black> luchs_: okay habs installiert
<black> und wie funzt des programm ? Oo
<luchs_> black: Schaue halt mit xbacklight --help oder man xbacklight nach, das kann man in Schritten heller und dunkler stellen.
<black> luchs_: okay ich kuck schnell nach
<sash_> bullgard4: gestern noch mitbekommen? bitte ein ls -al ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts in einen pastebin. wenn da irgendwas drin ist, das "tag" im namen hat, auch das in ein pastebin. 
<black> luchs_: hmmm irgend wie gehts nicht mit xbacklight
<luchs_> black: Was machst du den genau? Ich habe das mal vor 2 Jahren genutzt, aber meine das war einfach nur "xbacklight -set 50" eingeben.
<luchs_> s/den/denn/
<shetlandpony> luchs_ meant: black: Was machst du denn genau? Ich habe das mal vor 2 Jahren genutzt, aber meine das war einfach nur "xbacklight -set 50" eingeben.
<luchs_> Schwachsinn, den channel wegen eines Wortes vollzuspammen :/
<black> luchs_: ich nur eingegeben xbacklight -inc 50 ; xbacklight -dec und was du geschrieben hattest xbacklight -set 50 , nichts geht, was nun ?
<luchs_> black: auch mal mit sudo?
<sash_> luchs_: un die uhrzeit erst recht ;)
<black> luchs_: öhnnn neeee, gleich auspobiert
<luchs_> black: Manchmal hilft es erst mal, beim BIOS-Boot schnell die passende Helligkeit einzustellen.
<black> mit sudo tut sich auch nix :(
<black> okay luchs_ ich geh mal kurz ins bios, evtl. lässt sich da was einstellen :D 
<black> bin später wieder on
<black> thx noch mal luchs_ 
<Yan_Nick> Morgen
<Yan_Nick> Alt+F2 geht nicht mehr, um einen Befehl auszuführen?
<Yan_Nick> #maverick
<bullgard4> sash_: (Nein, ich bin gestern zu einer Versammlung gefahren.) /home/detlef/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ ist leer.
<IchGuckLive> empathy und Pidgin verbinden nicht mehr zu ICQ ,Nachdem ich auf dem WindowsXP auf 7.2 umgestellt habe
<IchGuckLive> in der Vergangenheit gab es bei Versionswechsel ,immer einen bugfix
<joschi> IchGuckLive: login server auf login.icq.com stellen, dann geht es wieder
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<IchGuckLive> joschi: welchen port?
<joschi> IchGuckLive: der gleiche, der vorher drin stand
<fabe2> moin, ich such ne möglichkeit nen read only caldav kalender in googlemail zu synchronisieren. weiss da einer ne möglichkeit? das wär echt klasse
<LetoThe2nd> fabe2: war das nicht gerade eben noch ein gentoo-problem?
<fabe2> bisher muss ich beide in lightning einbinden, den googlemail kalender leeren und dann per hand den andren dort rein kopieren
<IchGuckLive> joschi: funktioniert nicht 
<fabe2> LetoThe2nd: das ist weder ein gentoo noch ein ubuntu sondern ein generelles problem
<IchGuckLive> joschi: empathy 2.30.1
<LetoThe2nd> fabe2: und das ist die tausendfach gehörte ausrede. wir sind #ubuntu-de - und kümmern uns um ubuntu-probleme. nicht um generelle, und schon gear nicht um welche von gentoo. du bist daher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic herzlich willkommen - aber hier bitte nicht. danke.
<fabe2> LetoThe2nd: die arguementation verstehe ich, mir war nicht klar das ich damit gegen irgendwelche regularien verstoße. im übrigen gehts um ein ubuntu system. ich hab lediglich in gentoo gefragt weil ich dort viel know how erwartet habe. natürlich respektiere ich das und leave.
<LetoThe2nd> fabe2: danke für dein verständnis, viel glück im OT.
<IchGuckLive> ist empathy in den normalen sources auch als update? oder ist das Drittanbieter.
<IchGuckLive> Ich sollte vieleicht mal eine systemaktualisierung machen aber 481MB das schafft meine Leitung nicht .
<joschi> IchGuckLive: versuche port 80 oder 443 (mit SSL). mit libpurple funktioniert das
<IchGuckLive> nein funktioniert nicht ich versuchs heut abend dann noch mal zu viele lock versuche
<kraut> moin
<IchGuckLive> Frage kann ich mit "sudo apt-get update" und " sudo apt-get install empathy"  nur das eine Programm updaten ?
<koegs> du kannst auch mehrere pakete hintereinander angeben
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Irgend etwas geht bei Dir durcheinander: Willst Du installieren oder aktualisieren?
<IchGuckLive> aktuallisieren
<Taunix> IchGuckLive, wenn dir die updates für deine leitung zu viel erscheinen, schau dir mal keryx an
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Was gibt '~$ uname -a' aus?
<IchGuckLive> Taunix: danke werde ich tun
<IchGuckLive> Linux sammel-ub 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Menuhin> hi
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: In Lucid ist Empathy-Version 2.30.2 aktuell.
<Menuhin> was ist der standard cypher in ubuntu
<bullgard4> Menuhin: Was meinst Du mit "Sgtandard cypher"?
<joschi> Menuhin: cipher fuer was?
<Menuhin> algorithm für passwd
<IchGuckLive> bullgard4: Das heist mit 2.30.1 brauch ich kein update
<Menuhin> ich hab in md5 jetzt geändert
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Du brauchst nicht unbedingt zu aktualisieren. Aber das Aktualisieren von Empathy auf 2.30.2 ist kein großer Aufwand und bringt vielleicht ein paar kleine Vorteile.
<IchGuckLive> bullgard4: gibt es da eien anleitung für das update?
<joschi> Menuhin: standard ist sha512
<joschi> Menuhin: aber die login.defs hast du ja vermutlich schon gefunden ;)
<Menuhin> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/21710/md5-passwort.html
<Menuhin> das steht md5
<Menuhin> joschi: ich  hab nur auf mein server netbsd md5 erstellt und habe vor ubuntu diskless einzurichten und mit nis einzurichten
<joschi> Menuhin: was hat jetzt der verlinkte forenbeitrag mit deiner frage zu tun?
<Menuhin> weil du schreibst das passwd in sha512 verschlüsselst ist  und da stand md5
<Menuhin> aber jetzt weiss ich von login.devs kann ich in md5 ändern
<joschi> Menuhin: warum willst du das?
<joschi> Menuhin: btw, im internet steht viel muell. nur so als anmerkung
<IchGuckLive> ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach eienr anleitung ,Zum update von empathy
<Menuhin> joschi: ich will ubuntu als desktop haben mommentan hab ich netbsd als desktop
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Am einfachsten geht das mit der Paketverwaltung »Synaptic«. Hast Du dieses Programm installiert?
<IchGuckLive> ja
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Such nach dem Paket »empathy«. Dann Rechtsklick auf den Namen. Dann Klicken »Zum Aktualisieren vormerken«.
<IchGuckLive> danke
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Dann klicken: »Anwenden«.
<IchGuckLive> B)
<IchGuckLive> bullgard4: das aktuallisieren ist ausgegraut
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Aha. Welche Version zeigt Dir Synaptic als »Installierte Version« an?
<IchGuckLive> 2.30.1
<IchGuckLive> nuss ich da erst die aktuallisierungsverwaltung wieder aktivieren
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Klick mal in Synaptic links auf "Neu laden".
<IchGuckLive> hab ich 
<IchGuckLive> die aktualisierung ist aber ausgeschaltet alle haken sind weg deswegen schaut das synaptic auch nicht nach
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Und dann auf den Namen »empathy«. Ändert sich dadurch etwas?
<IchGuckLive> nein
<basti1985511> hallo ich suche ne live cd mit der ich einen dhcp starten kann .. sysrescuecd lässt sich der dhcp nicht starten, debian live konnt ich ihn nicht nachinstallieren, ebenso bei Kanotix 
<basti1985511> bringt knoppix einen auf der cd version mit?
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Wieso ist die Aktualiserung ausgeschaltet? Wo hast Du sie ausgeschaltet?
<IchGuckLive> bullgard4: war wie ich dachte! erst die aktuallisierung aktivieren -> neu laden -> ann synaptic
<LetoThe2nd> basti1985511: du weisst schon, was für ein channel das ist?
<IchGuckLive> bullgard4: 2.30.2 nun in synaptic
<bullgard4> IchGuckLive: Gratuliere!
<LetoThe2nd> basti1985511: bei ubuntu sollte er sich nachinstallieren lassen, und alles andere ist hier, gelinde gesagt - nebensächlich.
<LetoThe2nd> (genügend ram natürlich vorausgesetzt)
<basti1985511>  LetoThe2nd ja nur wenn ich zum gärner gehen dann kann der mir unter umständen auch was zu nem kirschbaum erzählen .. auch wenn er sonnst nur blumen hat
<LetoThe2nd> in wirrsen zungen er spricht.
<bullgard4> basti1985511: Du kannst mit fast allen Ubuntu-Live-CDs einen DHCP starten. Knoppix bringt auch einen DHCP-Server mit.
<basti1985511> bullgard4 danke .. doch soviel dazu sysrescuecd lässt sich der dhcp nicht starten, debian live konnt ich ihn nicht nachinstallieren, ebenso bei Kanotix 
<koegs> und wir sind hier immer noch im _ubuntu_ support
<koegs> andere Distris können gerne im OT besprochen werden
<floogy> Moin, gibt es eine Möglichkeit per freenx auf eine Windowskiste zuzugreifen?
<floogy> Ich benötige was schnelleres als vnc, rdp oder teamviewer.
<floogy> Am Besten bei truecolor
<LetoThe2nd> unmögliche wünsche er hat.
<floogy> Auf MacOsX müsste ich auch zugreifen. Vinex ist auch noch zu lahm
<floogy> LetoThe2nd, Ich hab' was gelesen, das nx als proxyserver rdp beschleunigen kann, wie kann ich mir das denn vorstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: a) geschwindigkeit und truecolor in einem satz mit sowas zu nennen ist mutig b) auch für dich gilt: wir helfen dir gern bei der installation von client x auf ubuntu, wenn er das unterstützt. wie und was du mit windows oder OSX anstellst - uns egal.
<floogy> Ok, sorry vergiss es.
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: probiers aus - installier den batz. der nxclient ist auf ubuntu ziemlich unproblematisch. und vielleicht ist das auch ein paar prozent schneller. aber von davor-sitzt-feeling sicher meilenweit entfernt.
<don0rism> moin
<floogy> Ok, dann muss das über VPN laufen von der MacOsX Kiste aus und nur Datei laden und speichern läuft übers Internet.
<floogy> Geght um Bildbearbeitung von zu Hause aus. Da kann ich auf truecolor nicht verzichten.
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: kann gehen um was es will. zügig bedienbares remote in 32bit kannste einfach knicken.
<bullgard4> floogy: Es gibt einen Freenode-Kanal #nx. Er scheint aber nicht sehr belebt zu sein.
<LetoThe2nd> (ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen, btw. - aber da müssen schon beweise her dann)
<floogy> Na, NX arbeitet mit high priority an server für win und osx
<LetoThe2nd> tolle aussage. und?
<floogy> Ich brauche aber jetzt 'ne Lösung
<LetoThe2nd> shit happens. ich bräuchte auch grad ne million euro um ein haus zu kaufne.
<floogy> Ich stell mir das prinzipiell so vor, daass nur die gerade veränderten pixel übertragen würden, ka
<mgolisch> rdp ist dir zu langsam?
<koegs> ich nutze lieber rdp als nx, weil nx gerne mal beim scrollen schlieren zieht
<floogy> Nee, deshalb geht auch nur: ProMac nach hause schleppen und per vpn mit dem Fileserver verbinden. Volumes mounten. Arbeiten. 
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: genau, das "ka" ist das problem. das machen sowieso schon alle, und komprimieren usw. usf. - aber die pixelrate zu nem monitor ist um mehrstellige grössenordnungszahlen höher als dein netzwerk, und erst recht wenn da was anderes als GBit-Lan dazwischen ist. ergo: in truecolor ohne artefakte + schnell = utopisch (zumindest zur zeit)
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: viel spass beim schleppen.
<floogy> mgolisch, es geht um die creative suite und xpress
<floogy> Für Fernwartung, scripten etc. reicht rdp etc. vollkommen aus.
<floogy> Da geht selbst noch vnc
 * LetoThe2nd ist raus, ein totes thema noch töter zu treten ist die zeit nicht wert.
<floogy> LetoThe2nd, hätte ja sein können, dass hier jemand Ergfahrungen mit einer Verbindung nxclient->nxserver(proxy)->win/rdp hat, und berichtet dass es so ist als würde man "davor sitzen". ;)
<mgolisch> naja was ich machen wuerde ist -> gescheiten laptop kaufen, kram lokal machen und per vpn auf den fileserver schieben
<koegs> Erfahrung: auch NX ist nicht wie "davor sitzen"
<floogy> koegs, Ja, hab' schon gelesen, dass Du Schlieren bemängelst.
<Varakh> <LetoThe2nd> shit happens. ich bräuchte auch grad ne million euro um ein haus zu kaufne. -> das wird aber nen teures haus, bescheiden bist du auch nicht, oder? xD
<LetoThe2nd> Varakh: meine einstellung zu materiellen gütern ist vollendet OT.
<Varakh> jaja xD stimmt, ich vergess immer das ich hier in dem affn chan bin :P
<bullgard4> Hä?
<LetoThe2nd> ok, dann halt ignore.
<Varakh> pscht, du darfst hier nicht OT reden xD
<floogy> Um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen:; Welche Remoteverbindung zu Mac oder Windows von ubuntu aus ist am schnellsten? Oder sind die alle gleich? teamviewer wird ja wohl auch nicht das schnellste sein, oder? Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu OT.
<mgolisch> windows rdp, mac ka
<mgolisch> ausser teamviewer oder vnc gibts ja nix fuer osx
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass man das generisch nicht beantworten kann, solltest du Dinge wie nxclient oder Teamviewer in Erwägung ziehen.
<mgolisch> das apple remotedesktop zeugs gibts ja nur fuer macs
<bekks> vnc kann man wudnervoll tunneln. :)
<mgolisch> er will halt photoshopen per remote session oder sowas
<bekks> Brrr.
<bekks> floogy: Um deine OT-Frage zu Erfahrungen mit nxclient/nxserver (nix Proxy, Server) zu beantworten. Ja, ich habe Erfahrungen damit.
<bekks> Und nein, noch nie hat jemand, der RDP verwendet hat, davon berichten können, "davor zu sitzen".+
<floogy> In unserer Firma wollen sie halt ~1000€ für teamviewer ausgeben. Ich denke tigerVNC, vinex oä. vnc clienten bzw. rdp. tut's eigentlich auch.
<floogy> Habe gestern mal teamviewer getestet, das war eigentlich auch nicht besser.
<floogy> Leider gehts ja um Bildbearbeitung, da scheit so etwas generell nicht in Frage zu kommen.
<bekks> floogy: Du denkst falsch.
<bekks> Und es ist komplett OT hier.
<floogy> bekks, sehr aufschlussreich. Inwiefern denke ich falsch?
<floogy> Bildbearbeitung und rdp ist ein prima Gespann, meinst Du das?
<bekks> ,ot? floogy 
<shetlandpony> floogy: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<floogy> Na, Dein vorletzter Satz war nicht weniger ot.
<bekks> Ok, dann halt nicht. Deine Entscheidung. Danke für das Gespräch.
<floogy> <bekks> floogy: Du denkst falsch. 
<floogy> Was soll man damit anfangen? Danke.
<bekks> Entweder im OT Channel doer gar nicht. Aber auf ersteres habe ich persönlich auch keine Lust mehr.
<floogy> np
<newan> moin, bin der meinung meine esata platte geht in standby und ich habe danahc kein zugriff mehr, kann man dieses verhalten ändern so das die platte nie in standby geht
<newan> ist eine verbatim external harddrive 2TB
<floogy> nevan, schau mal man hdparm
<newan> o.k
<floogy> newan, obwohl hdparm bei sata probleme macht
<newan> ich hab ja probs damit ^^
<newan> 5 mins kann ich auf die platte zugreifen und dann schwubs ist die weg
<floogy> newan, Ich meine die Kommunikation mit sata durch hdparm kann eventuell nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> hdparm macht keine probleme bei sata - es funktioniert einfach.
<floogy> bekks, ok dann war das mal.
<newan> evtl ist die platte ja auch mist, welche platte würdet ihr den empfehlen für esata?
<bekks> Die Kommunikation mit Sata macht keinerlei Probleme - die Kommunikation mit Sata/Ide über USB oder eSata macht Probleme.
<bekks> esata würde ich heutzutage gar nicht mehr empfehlen.
<newan> sondern auf usb 2.0 weiter und dann irgendwann auf 3.0
<bekks> Habe ich nicht gesagt :) Ein vernünftiges Netzwerk ist doppelt schnell wie USB 2.0 - von daher auch kein USB 2.0.
<newan> o.k also ne gute nas
<bekks> newan: Kaufberatung gibts aber nur im Offtopic Channel.
<newan> aha wusste cih auch noch net 
<Varakh> [ot]jeder der nicht artig ist, kommt in den ot chan :p [/ot]
<floogy> newan, es gibt auch noch sdparm und blktool
<bekks> sparm spricht SCSI, sonst nichts.
<bekks> *sdparm
<madbrain> ahoi, hat jemand ne ahnung, was mit pidgin und icq los is? kann mich nicht connecten, die fehlermeldung is grandios: unbekannter fehler -.- . btw, meebo unter android funktioniert
<bekks> ,topic? madbrain 
<shetlandpony> madbrain: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<madbrain> oh, sorry m)
<Menuhin> wie kann ich nfs mounten?
<Menuhin> muss ich was installeren
<bekks> man mount lesen :)
<LetoThe2nd> Menuhin: mount -t nfs que.lli.pse.rve:/dein/lustiger/export /hier/willst/du/hin/mounten
<Menuhin> der findet kein mount_nfs nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ,NFS? Menuhin, vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen selber lesen gehen
<shetlandpony> Menuhin, vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen selber lesen gehen, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> Menuhin: da stehen was du brauchen, wie du machen.
<Menuhin> hab ich steht nichts von installition
<LetoThe2nd> Menuhin: ich habs extra gerade überprüft. du lügst.
<LetoThe2nd> Menuhin: da steht sehr wohl was von installation. ist ne riesengrosse überschrift. (nr. 2, um genau zu sein)
<Menuhin> ok hab ich nfs-common installioert vielleicht ist es das
<y0> hi, mein nach erfolgreichem installieren des Windows-Treibers unter Ndiskwrapper gibt es für mich nun gar keine wlankarte mehr (ifconfig) eine "/etc/init.d/networking restart" bringt auch nichts :(
<bekks> modprobe ndiswrapper
<y0> bekks, habe ich schon UNS ndiswrapper -ma
<y0> ...
<y0> und*
<bekks> Dann nopaste die Ausgabe von ndiswrapper -l und -ma und ifconfig -a
<bekks> und von lsmod | grep ndis auch
<y0> nopaste geht nochmal wie?
<bekks> ,nopaste? y0 
<shetlandpony> y0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<y0> muss es eh aptippen:
<y0> abtippen*
<y0> ndiswrapper -l  oem5: driver installed - device (14E4:4357) present (alternative driver: wl)
<y0> ndiswrpapper -ma  module configuration information is stored in (etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<bekks> nopaste bitte die angeforderten Ausgaben.
<y0> bekks: ndiswrapper -l
<y0> oem5 : driver installed
<y0> device (14E4:4357) present (alternate driver: wl)
<y0> ndiswrapper -ma
<y0> module configuration information is stored in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<y0> inet6 addr: fe80::ca0a:a9ff:fe5a:3b51/64 Scope:Link
<y0> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<y0> RX packets:2479 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<y0> TX packets:2509 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<y0> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<y0> RX bytes:2387508 (2.3 MB) TX bytes:341342 (341.3 KB)
<y0> Interrupt:27
<y0> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
<y0> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
<y0> inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<y0> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
<koegs> lol
<y0> RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<y0> TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<y0> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<floogy> Immerhin nicht OT;)
<y0> jetzt hab ichs verstanden sry ^^
<y0> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291969/
<s0nic_> hi
<floogy> Moin s0nic_ 
<y0> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291969/
<floogy> y0, und klappt's nun?
<y0> floogy: nope
<y0> hab ja keine aw bekommen
<floogy> Wie wäre es mal mit sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<floogy> Irgendwie fehlt wlan0 in der ifconfig ausgabe
<mgolisch> ist es denn konfiguriert?
<mgolisch> per interfaces datei?
<y0> öhhhm
<floogy> ,wlan? y0
<shetlandpony> y0, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<y0> /etc/init.d/network/interface?
<y0> voher stand der wlan adapter als interface "eth1" drin
<floogy> Schau mal hier /etc/network/interfaces
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Konfiguration
<floogy> Geht sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<y0> floggy: nein
<apollo13> hi, Ich hab hier ein USB Headset, aplay -D front:CARD=Headset,DEV=0  /usr/share/sounds/info.wav geht schon mal (also scheint die karte erkannt zu werden und alsa kann damit rumspielen), in Pulse ist das Ding allerdings putt, wie fang ich das debuggen an?
<apollo13> also pactl list listet die karte
<Fuchs> apollo13: in pavucontrol ist sie auch? 
<apollo13> Fuchs: unter configuration ja, allerdings fehlt das icon
<floogy> y0, versuche es mal nach dem wiki einzurichten, eventuell mit wpa_supplicant und wpa_gui arbeiten.
<Fuchs> apollo13: damit kann man leben. Bei Wiedergabe ist sie? 
<y0> ok
<Fuchs> eh, sorry
<Fuchs> "Ausgabegeraete"
<apollo13> Fuchs: analog stereo ouput und analog mono input
<apollo13> bei output devices ist sie nicht
<Fuchs> unschoen, dann erkennt sie pulse ggf. falsch
<apollo13> wie gucken?
<Fuchs> Du koenntest pulse mal manuell starten auf einem terminal, mit etwas ausgabefreudiger
<floogy> y0, Ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut mit wlan aus. Probiers halt mal. Ansonsten kannste ja noch mal bekks fragen.
<apollo13> daemon running… kill und dann händisch?
<y0> floggy, thx
<Fuchs> --log-level  --log-target 
<Fuchs> und ja
<apollo13> Fuchs: log-level hat was für argumente, ich seh grad nur [=LEVEL]
<Fuchs> muesste ein integer sein, je hoeher je mehr
<Fuchs> 0-4 
<apollo13> Fuchs: (bei 4) ist das der Output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/291980/
<apollo13> (beim einstecken)
<apollo13> I: (alsa-lib)confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.iec958.0:CARD=1,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'
<apollo13> I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<apollo13> wobei alsa ja egal sein sollte, dort rennt es ja
<Fuchs> interessant ist auch das weiter unten, 
<apollo13> das suspend?
<Fuchs> wo er meint, er wuerde das device mal suspenden weil idle
<Fuchs> ja
<apollo13> Fuchs: im syslog hab ich noch Nov 16 12:58:10 localhost load-modules.sh: Not loading module alias 'snd-pcm-oss' because it is blacklisted, aber das ist zu erwarten, right?
<apollo13> oss wird ja nimmer verwendet
<Fuchs> apollo13: jap 
<apollo13> Fuchs: strike :þ
<Fuchs> apollo13: hm? 
<apollo13> Fuchs: auto suspend deaktiviert
<Fuchs> und nun tut es? 
<apollo13> die frage ist nun die: kann ich gewisse devices autosuspenden lassen=
<apollo13> ja
<Fuchs> prima :) 
<Fuchs> apollo13: USB devices? Ja. 
<Fuchs> apollo13: Du hast pro Anschluss einen Eintrag in sys 
<Fuchs> apollo13: alternativ schaust Du Dir den Quellcode von powertop an, das kann das ziemlich selektiv 
<apollo13> Fuchs: nein, ich mein fürs den internen chipsatz (in der default.pa von pulse) oder ist module-suspend-on-idle nur für usb devices 
<Fuchs> achso 
<Fuchs> gute Frage, das muesste ich auch nachlesen, 
<Fuchs> wenn der interne ein Intel ist, dann hat der einen Modulparameter dafuer
<Fuchs> dann nutzt Du einfach den 
<apollo13> interne ist nen intel ja
<Fuchs> gut, dann nimm den modulparameter davon 
<apollo13> Fuchs: options snd_hda_intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=Y ?
<Fuchs> der erste
<Fuchs> ist in Sekunden bis es sich suspendet 
<apollo13> ok, dann passt das eh
<apollo13> Fuchs: nen normales modprobe sollte die options dann setzen oder? (wie kann ich das kontrollieren?)
<Fuchs> apollo13: sollte, ja
<Fuchs> steht in sys 
<apollo13> ah
<Fuchs> /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<Fuchs> da
<apollo13> Fuchs: hab schon, stichwörter reichen, ich les gerne nach ;)
<apollo13> so thx for the fish
<apollo13> kriegs dafür ne ente :)
<Fuchs> :> 
<zeitsofa> moin :)
<Luzido> ich bekomme keinen ton aus rosegarden, die verbindung zu jackd funktioniert und qsynth scheint auch zu laufen, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich jackd und  qsynth testen kann
<mgolisch> ist da kein testwerkzeug dabei?
<floogy> Luzido, Hast Du patchage installiert?
<mgolisch> ich wuerde vermuten pa blockt das alsa device
<floogy> Dzu musst das alles richtig "verkabeln".
<mgolisch> und darum kommt aus dem jackd kein ton raus
<mgolisch> aber ka kenn jackd nicht
<Luzido> floogy: mal schauen
<floogy> mgolisch, ich hab' auch gerade kein ton, und vergessen, wie das zu debuggen ist :(
<Luzido> mgolisch: ich kann mit mplayer -ao alsa sound rauskriegen und habe mit pulseaudio -k den pulseserver gekillt
<floogy> Luzido, bekommst Du denn überhaupt einen ton heraus aus jack/pulse?
<Luzido> floogy: wie "stecke" ich die verbindungen richtig?
<Luzido> floogy: pulse habe ich ja gekillt, jack soll direkt mit alsa kommunizieren
<floogy> Luzido, nimmst Du qjackctl?
<Luzido> floogy: ja qjackctl
<Luzido> floogy: ich habe noch keinen ton aus jack bekommen
<floogy> Da gibt es ein fenster
<floogy> message
<Luzido> ja habe ich schon auf verbose
<matthias1> Hey, Könnte ihr euch bei icq anmelden?
<floogy> Und?
<floogy> ,topic? matthias1 
<shetlandpony> matthias1: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<floogy> Da ist ein Link, matthias1 
<Luzido> floogy: mom ich schalte verbose aus ist zu viel
<floogy> ,np? Luzido 
<shetlandpony> Luzido: np, you are welcome ;)
<floogy> ,paste? Luzido 
<shetlandpony> Luzido: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Luzido> floogy: 2 zeilen pasten geht aber, oder?
<matawea> hallo matawea sucht hilfe für ein software raid
<mgolisch> Luzido: du bist sicher das pulse aus ist?
<mgolisch> bei neueren versionen auto respanwt das
<mgolisch> sobald ein pulseclient ne verbindung aufbauen will
<Luzido> mgolisch: scheisse ja war wieder an
<Luzido> noch mal all die 3 dinge beenden und schliessen
<ring0> was ist korrekter zu nutzen: find / -name *.sh oder find / -name '*.sh'
<floogy> Luzido,  Der startet automatisch immer wieder neu.
<koegs> matawea: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID?highlight=raid
<Luzido> floogy: seh ich grad X)
<mgolisch> /etc/pulse/client.conf
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> da gibts son respawn parameter
<mgolisch> das auf no setzen
<Luzido> floogy: soll ich jackd jetzt auf pulse polen oder ... ja ich schalte ihn mal aus
<mgolisch> dann bleibt der aus wenn du ohn killst
<floogy> Luzido, ich hatte das so am Laufen hier. Geht aber irgendwie nicht mehr. Wa<r vom Prinzip aber super, da alles lief: jacksoftware, alsasoftware und pulsesoftware.
<matawea> matawea danke für den link koegs
<ring0> s/korrekter/korrekterweise
<floogy> Luzido, Ich würde Dir aber erst mal ohne pulse empfehlen.
<floogy> Soll auch stabiler sein (wenigerxruns) Außerdem braucht man ja im Grunde nur jack
<floogy> ring0, ich nehm immer "*.sh"
<floogy> Wegen der Leerzeichen etc. ist das besser, glaub' ich.
<mgolisch> naja ohne anfuehrungszeichen wuerde die shell das expandieren
<floogy> ~/.pulse/client.conf : #https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/382440
<floogy> autospawn = no
<floogy> <- Luzido 
<Luzido> ring0: die zeile wird erst von der shell "interpoliert" bevor sie ausgefuehrt wird, d.h. joker-zeichen wie * oder ? werden ersetzt durch alle passende dateinamen, auch Variablen (zB $HOME) werden durch den Wert der variable ersetzt, einfache anfuehrungszeichen verhindern das interpolieren vollstaendig, innerhalb von "" werden aber noch variablen interpoliert, allerdings keine dateimuster
<Luzido> floogy: das autospawn = no hat nicht funktioniert ich gehe jetzt brute force for mit mv /bin/pulse /nirvana.sav
<matawea> matawea ubuntu ist bereits installiert. in der festplattenverwaltung wird aber nicht partitioniert angezeigt.wie ist das zu verstehen?
<floogy> Luzido, logout -> login, ka
<floogy> bzw. neuer Terminaltab
<koegs> matawea: nopaste doch mal bitte "sudo fdisk -l"
<koegs> ,nopaste? matawea
<shetlandpony> matawea: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<floogy> Luzido, Ist aber alles eigentlich zu lange her. Ich bekomme es nun ja selbst nicht mehr zum laufen.
<Luzido> floogy: das ist ein monster beim konfigurieren
<Luzido> :)
<matawea> matawea@linuxpark:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for matawea:   Platte /dev/sda: 37.0 GByte, 37019566080 Byte 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 4500 Zylinder Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0006570b     Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System /dev/sda1            4258 
<floogy> Luzido, ja, könnte bei mir an der limits.conf liegen, oder wie die gleich hieß ;)
<Luzido> floogy: ich habe in einem chor angefangen und wollte nur mal ein paar noten eintippen und damit das singen-mit-den-richtigen-noten proben aber jetzt  tueftel ich seit ca. 3h drann rum
<floogy> Luzido, Welches Notationsprogramm möchtest Du dafür nutzen?
<floogy> MusE ist glaube ich am Besten
<Luzido> floogy: rosegarden ?
<Luzido> floogy: und mit muse kann man auch gleich abspielen?
<floogy> Luzido, sorry, ich meinte musescore, muse ist der sequenzer, der das dann abspielt.
<floogy> Luzido, Denemo/lilypond ist auch sehr gut.
<Luzido> floogy: aptitude search musecore =>nix
<floogy> matawea, das waren aber mehr als drei Zeilen ;)
<floogy> s/musecore/musescore
<matawea> sorry 
<Luzido> matawea: jedenfalls hast du eine festplatte /dev/sda die kannst du mit cfdisk oder fdisk in der konsole partitionieren, dann gibts grafisch noch gparted 
<Luzido> matawea: aber du weisst, das man die partitionen von einem laufenden Linux nicht waerend des  Betriebs aendern sollte
<matawea> ja weiss ich danke.
<koegs> bitte nochmal ins nopaste
<Luzido> matawea: sorry wollte nur nicht schuld sein, wenn jemand nach meinem tipp sein system nicht mehr booten kannX)
<ring0> Luzido, danke, sowas in der art hatte ich auch im kopf. d.h. wenn ich per find nach allen dateien die auf .sh enden suchen möchte, muss das suchen (interpolieren) ja eigentlich nicht die bash vorher für find machen. demnach nehme ich einfache anführungszeichen, korrekt?
<Luzido> matawea: ich wuerde mir recue cd linux oder recue linux cd oder so runterladen da ist gparted drauf und gparted ist powerful
<matawea> kann Gparted auch Software Raid ?
<koegs> nein
<Luzido> ring0: ja wenn du find / *.sh  startest und es existiert im aktuellen Verzeichnis eine datei "abc.sh" dann wird naehmlich tatsaechlich find / abc.sh ausgefuehrt, da die shell *.sh erst interpoliert
<alamar> mdadm kann software raid %)
<Luzido> matawea: puah oh das weiss ich nicht das mach ich per hand
<ring0> Luzido, ok, dank dir
<Luzido> ring0: http://www.shell-fu.org nette sachen
<ring0> Luzido, schau ich mir mal an. ist das primär bash oder alle möglichen shells?
<Luzido> ring0: das lesen der seite kann ich dir nicht abnehmen X)
<matawea> benutzte die alterate cd und hielt mich an die anweisung für Software Raid (hilfe Ubuntu Server Leitfaden )
<Luzido> ring0: gibt auch sheets fuer bash google mal
<Luzido> floogy: danke fuer die tips jetzt habe ich leider keine zeit mehr
<Luzido> bye @all
<koegs> matawea: wenn du willst, dass man dir hilft, befolge möglichst anweisung und drücke dich klar und verständlich aus
<floogy> Luzido, np
<floogy> ciao
<floogy> Wie finde ich nochmal heraus, was mein Sounddevice blockiert?
<floogy> Ah,ok lsof|egrep  "\/dev\/snd"
<floogy> jackd is the culprit
<matawea> quit
<sash_> floogy: lsof | greo snd duerfte das gleiche ergebnis liefern und ist weniger kryptisch :)
<sash_> grep statt greo natuerlich
<bekks> lsof /dev/snd
<floogy> Danke
<floogy> bekks lsof /dev/snd gibt nichts aus im Gegensatz zu lsof|grep
<bekks> lsof /dev/snd/controlC0
<floogy> bekks lsof /dev/snd/* , Danke
<ring1> mit ldd kann ich mir ja die von einer binary abhängigen shared libraries anzeigen lassen. was sagen mir denn die zeilen 2 und 8? heisst das, dass diese statisch gelinkt sind, da kein pfad angegeben ist?
<ring1> http://pastebin.com/BTGTyTmk
<bekks> Da werden doch Dateien und Pfade angezeigt?
<ring1> in zeile 2 ist kein pfad
<ring1> in zeile 8 ja, ok
<ring1> oder steht 0xf77a1000 für einen pfad?
<ring1> bekks, stehe ich grad aufm schlauch?
<jokrebel> hi
<leszek> hi
<geser> ist der Paste bereits expired? Ich nehme mal an, dass in Zeile 2 linux-vdso.so.1 steht. Das wird virtuell vom Linux-Kernel zur Verfügung gestellt so viel ich weiß.
<ring1> geser, das ist der paste: http://pastebin.com/2ZXAVpAK
<ring1> in zeile 1 steht linux-gate.so.1 und in zeile 8 steht ld-linux.so.2
<leszek> sagt mal wie ist das eigentlich mit b43 chipsatz unterstützung, reicht dafür der treiber auf der cd im repo aus ? b43fwcutter ?
<geser> Zeile 8 ist der Library-Loader, der müsste statisch gelinkt sein, denn der lädt die anderen Bibliotheken
<geser> leszek: mein Netbook hat einen b43-Chip und nachdem ich erstmal die Fireware hatte funktioniert es relativ einwandfrei
<leszek> geser: also es reichte dieses eine deb aus ? 
<geser> ich musste nur das QoS im Modul deaktivieren, da ich sonst nicht überall eine Verbindung bekam (mit manchen APs ging, mit anderen wiederum nicht)
<geser> ich meine ja, ich weiß nicht mehr, ob das Paket den Windows-Treiber selbst geladen hat, oder nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich einer Anleitung im Web gefolgt bin.
<ring1> geser, ok, der runtime linker ist in zeile 8. in zeile 1 linux-gate scheint ja auch vorhanden zu sein, sonst stünde bestimmt "not found"
<geser> ring1: ja, wie gesagt, wird das vom Linux-Kernel zur Verfügung gestellt und ist immer da
<apollo13> wenn ich die settings in alsamixer speichern will sollte alsactl store reichen? (selbst für usb karten?)
<ring1> geser, ok, danke. kannst du mir zufällig auch noch sagen, weshalb bei linux-gate kein pfad aber ein code steht?
<ring1> geser, hab mal ein paar kommandos (cp, mount, ls) mit ldd abgefragt. es scheint in der ersten zeile immer kein verzeichnis angegeben zu sein.
<ring1> oftmals ist linux-vdso dort zu finden
<geser> ring1: http://www.trilithium.com/johan/2005/08/linux-gate/ vielleicht hilft das weiter (linux-gate.so.1 wurde in linux-vdso.so.1 umbenannt)
<jokrebel> Gibt es vielleicht für Kaffeine auch Erweiterungen? Hätte gerne für mein DVB-T sowas wie ne Auto-Vorschau, oder Auto-Zapp, um nicht immer jeden Kanal einzeln durchklicken zu müssen, wenn ich mal grad mal nicht weiß, was ich schauen will.
<ring1> geser, top, genau was ich gesucht hab. danke schön
<jokrebel> Das mitgelieferte Windows-Programm kann das (und somit ja auch die DVB-T-Karte). Minibilder mehrerer Kanäle die sich von Zeit aktualisieren, bis ich eines davon auswähle…
<ring1> geser, Linus Torvalds is a disgusting pig and proud of it. ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<sash_> kann ich über die /etc/fstab /var woanders hin mounten? aber nicht in eine eigene partition, sondern in einen ordner auf einer partition, die ich eingehängt hab?
<bekks> Das ist irgendwie sinnfrei.
<bekks> Weil dann dein System nicht mehr booten wird, wenn diese Partition da ein Problem hat.
<bekks> Aber ja, man kann sowas machen.
<sash_> dann von mir aus /var/run und /var/www und /var/log
<bekks>  /var/run ist keine gute Idee. Den Rest kannst du ja einfach per symlink woanders hinsetzen.
<geser> und /var/run sollte nicht soviel Platz brauchen, dass es ein Problem wird
<sash_> ok, var/run nicht und den rest besser per link machen. 
<sash_> klappt das dann auch nach nem reboot?
<geser> sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da alle FS gemountet sein sollten bevor Dienste gestartet werden
<bekks> Apache könnte durchaus Stress machen, wenn /var/www ein Symlink ist.
<geser> (sofern es sich dabei nicht um ein network-mount handelt)
<sdx23> man könnte auch bind-mounten
<sash_> ok. in der fstab geht das also nicht? rein logisch macht das bei dem aufbau <file-system> <mount-point> gar keinen sinn.
<bekks> Was man mit der Option _netdev auch erreichen kann, bei Netzwerkshares.
<sdx23> sash_: doch. Wie ich eben sagte: mount -o bind
<sdx23> Wobei halt wirklich die Frage ist, warum man sowas wollen sollte.
<sash_> weil das betriebssystem auf einem usb-stick liegt, und mysql und apache mit all ihren daten lieber nicht da liegen sollen
<sash_> und laufen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<sash_> weil die viel platz weg nehmen und im idealfall auch viel schreiben
<xaos3k> moin moin
<bekks> Viel schreiben ist zienlich egal.
<bekks> Solange Platz da ist.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sash_> hmm... also lieber einfach /var/www/<Inhalt> auslagern.
<geser> warum jetzt nicht mehr /var/www komplett auslagern?
<sash_> ja, /var/www an sich ist ja eh egal.
<sash_> da drunter ist das interessante
<geser> wo soll überhaupt /var/www später liegen? auf einer Festplatte?
<sash_> genau
<geser> dann hast du eigentlich keine Probleme, auch mit /var/lib und /var/log nicht
<bekks> Das wird das Apache Problem aber nicht lösen :)
<sash_> bekks: welches Apache-Problem? /var/www/tiki hab ich schon auf ner platte. das läuft
<bekks> Dann ist ja alles ok.
<sash_> berechtigungen gesetzt und läuft
<Guschtel> sash_: FollowSymlinks vmtl.
<geser> bei mounts nicht nötig
<Guschtel> richtig
<sash_> eigentlich sollte ich mir mehr gedanken darum machen, das mysql schlank zu kriegen...
<bekks> Wie groß ist das denn?
<bekks> Über wieviel hundert GB reden wir da?
<sash_> wir reden über 128mb internen ram, der voll läuft. und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass ich generell gesehen, schwachsinn treibe
<bekks> RAM hat nichts mit der Größe der Mysql DB zu tun.
<sash_> ich hab auch nie von der mysql-DB gesprochen. noch nicht. gerade hab ich eher vom mysqld gesprochen, der zuviel ram in anspruch nimmt. um das datadir anschließend zu verschieben, brauch ich ja nichtmal irgendnen fstab oder symlink-kram, sondern kann das in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf einstellen
<sonotos> sash_: hast du die queries selbst geschrieben? 
<Flyingmana> sash_, dann stell in der conf von mysql eben die ganzen caches runter
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sash_> sonotos: sql-queries? was haben die mit mysqld zu tun?
<sash_> Flyingmana: soeben passiert
<sonotos> sash_: die haben unter anderem was mit dem RAM bedarf zu tun
<Flyingmana> sash_, schon mal überlegt dass nen querry, was über x tabellen ytausend zeilen abfragt, ein wenig Arbeitsspeicher brauchen könnte?
<pog> bin grad auf der suche was "genau" apt-get dist-upgrade macht - gibt es da bei der Installation nicht konfikte mit den bestehenden (laufenden) libs.?
<sash_> ja. und ich hab auch überlegt, dass wenn ich sage, dass mysqld viel ram braucht, in dem moment vermeide, großartig auf die datenbanken zuzugreifen
<mgolisch> das updated dich auf eine hoehere version der distribution
<mgolisch> wie der name schon sagt
<bekks> pog: Meistens nicht, nein. Denn "laufende" libs sind im RAM.
<sash_> ich kann doch nicht sagen: "öööh, mysql is so lahm" und in der zwischenzeit wie bescheuert reinschreiben
<sash_> da fehlt irgendwo "sagen"
<mgolisch> bzw es updated auf die distribution die in der apt config eingetragen ist als repos
<pog> sash_: soviel Ram kann der mysql-deamon eigentlich nicht gebrauchen, zumal mein vserver glaube ich nur 128MB Ram hat.
<bekks> sash_: Falsch, das vermeidest du nicht. Wenn der Cache voll ist, wird der auf die Platte geblasen.
<bekks> Und wie gesagt - bei einem kleinen Webserver spielt das keinerlei Rolle, ob das auf einem USB Stick stattfindet oder nicht.
<pog> ich meine so ein privater Webserver macht ja kaum zugriffe:-)
<sonotos> und was hast das nun mit den queries zu tun?
<bekks> Selbst wenn der viele Zugriffe macht - was schreibt der denn so großartig in die Datenbank?
<sash_> um es nochmal klar zu machen: ich mache nix. rein garnichts. so. und trotzdem hab ich einen recht hohen idle-ramverbrauch. jetzt klarer? keine queries, nix schreiben, nix lesen.
<Flyingmana> sash_, beziffer mal "recht hoch"
<sash_> 5~den ich aber soeben ein wenig gedämpft habe und zwar auf die art und weise, die auch Flyingmana eben erwähnte
<Flyingmana> 5mb, gb, kb?
<pog> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das mysql heute viel mehr Resourcen braucht, als vor Jahren, wo mysql nicht viel Platz brauchte.
<sash_> ganz zu anfang, direkt nach installation waren es ca. 100MB ram, jetzt sinds 30
<sash_> und damit bin ich auch schon zufrieden
<sash_> ich weiß nur nicht, was das gerede von wegen queries soll :)
<sonotos> pog: das ist alles relativ
<sonotos> sash_: wurde bereits erklärt
<sonotos> suboptimale queries führen zu einem unnötig hohen rambedarf
<pog> mysql lief schon, als die rechner 10Mal langsamer waren, und man 10Mal weniger Platz hatte, nciht?
<sonotos> vor allem select *
<Wedelwolf> namd.
<sash_> sonotos: das ist mir nicht neu...
<sonotos> pog: trotzdem ist das relativ, mysql != mysql bei dem resourcen bedarf gibts ja viele faktoren
<pog> das schon. 
<Flyingmana> ka wie die standardconf von mysql ist, aber womöglich reserviert der sich direkt beim start schon um die 100mb ram, is ja an sich nicht mal viel für ne DB
<pog> ich hab mal gelesen, dass auf "normalen" Hostingplaetzen an die 1000 Websites bedient werden pro Server.
<sonotos> pog: haben sie die hardwareparameter und die conf dazu gepackt?
<sonotos> wenn nicht kannst du mit der aussage nichts anfangen
<sdx23> hm, ihr driftet ins Offtopic :)
<pog> obwohl etwas offtopic, meiner Meinung nach verbrauchen Webapplikationen nicht mehr Resourcen als seit eh und je, aber die Kapzitaeten haben sich vervielfacht.
<sonotos> pog: das ist jetzt nicht nur relativ sondern auch im durschnitt auch falsch, aber wenn du die diskussion weiter führen willst sollten wir nen anderen channel suchen
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich fail2ban beibringe an zwei email addressen zu senden anstelle von einer??
<pog> sonotos: ja, wuerde mich interessieren, wie Du auf Deine Annahme kommst.
<dAnjou> zeitsofa: du richtest bei der einen nen forward ein?
<sdx23> zeitsofa: dest in sendmail.conf im actions-directory anpassen, würde ich meinen.
<zeitsofa> dAnjou: hmm eine email geht an unsere monitoring postfach, die andere an das des kunden. 
<zeitsofa> sdx23: danke schau ich mir grad mal an 
<sonotos> pog: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> zeitsofa: oder noch n postfix aufsetzen, wenns bei fail2ban gar keine möglichkeit gibt
<sash_> dürfte über aliase machbar sein
<sash_> ah, nee. das war empfang.
<dAnjou> sdx23, zeitsofa: wahrscheinlich ist es eher mail.conf
<sdx23> dAnjou: fail2ban ist verdammt flexibel, was alles angeht ;)
<dAnjou> sdx23: haste recht, denn da kann man einfach befehle reinschreiben, was natürlich jedes beliebige script sein kann
<dAnjou> hab ich grad gesehen
<ppq> fail2ban++
<DukePyrolator> hmpf, scheiss icq spinnt schon wieder rum
<DukePyrolator> wenn man im pidgin das ssl abschaltet funzt es wieder 
<SQ-ONE> gibt's eigentlich ein einfaches 3d-Entwurfs-Programm ähnlich google sketchup in den Paketquellen? Kennt da jemand was?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> http://wiki.winehq.org/GoogleSketchup
<xecuterdiablo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpejzLRqRng - Tagesschau - Westerwelle tritt zurück 
<shetlandpony> xecuterdiablo's youtube link:      YouTube         - Tagesschau - Westerwelle tritt zurück  
<jokrebel> ,ot? xecuterdiablo
<shetlandpony> xecuterdiablo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<xecuterdiablo> tut mir leid :(
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: weder hier noch da. lies die channelregeln!
<xecuterdiablo> :(
<zeitsofa> dAnjou: die möglichkeit gibt es bei fail2ban. sdx23 hatte schon recht mit der sendmail.conf. einfach eine weitere variable (ich hab dest2 genommen) einbauen und in die jail.conf dann dest2=foo@bar.de mit anfügen. 
<SQ-ONE> Fuss-im-Ohr: oh daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> np
<Mojo4> hi, ich habe einen ordner meines netbooks im netzwerk freigegeben, wenn ich nun von meinem pc aus darauf zugreifen will sehe ich zwar den freigegebenen ordner kann aber nicht zugreifen "Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen", auf beiden systemen ist ubutu 10.04 installiert
<wangata> hallo leute habe ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte und zwar: kann ich einfach nur 800 x 600 auf meinem laptop darstellen, seitdem ich ubuntu drauf habe, vorher hatte ich windows und bin vorab, ein absoluter linux anfänger..
<k1l> wangata: welche graka? welches ubuntu?
<wangata> moment
<wangata> also das ist Ubuntu 10.10 und Graka ist eine gute Frage ich glaube sie ist von SIS, ich schaue ebend mal vllt finde ich genaueres raus mom
<srtu>  wangata > was sagt der denn wenn du die auflösung ändern willst?
<srtu> System>Einstellungen>Bildschirme
<k1l> wangata: "lspci" sollte die graka auflisten
<wangata> garnichts^^ ich kann nur 640 x... und 800 x 600 anwählen
<k1l> aber mit ner sis sind keine riesen sprünge möglich
<wangata> http://nopaste.info/b9b3d7d2c9.html
<wangata> habs hochgeladen
<k1l> wangata: also ohne großes fummeln wird das nicht besser. hier kannst du dich mal schlau machen, wie es anders gehen könnte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38
<eth99> wie kann ich herausfinden, warum ein cronjob nicht gestartet wurde? eintrag in crontab ist vorhanden, aufzurufendes skript auch. es gab keine mail an den user
<bekks> Ist das Ding auch ausführbar?
<eth99> bekks, jep
<eth99> es wurden mehrere fast identische skripte ausgeführt, aber nicht das um 7:30 uhr
<eth99> gibts kein cron.log?
<bekks> Guck doch nach, ob es eins gibt :)
<eth99> bei mir nicht
<axel_foley> ist der C7 von via epia sn18000g 64-bit fähig? kann ich da 64-bit ubuntu installieren?
<eth99> schon scheiße sowas
<eth99> macht freebsd das standardmäßig?
<eth99> dann mal wechseln
<bekks> LOOOOOL
<wangata> hallo nochmal, also ich glaube die anleitung geht bei mir nicht ganz auf... Problem ist: Nachdem ich einen Befehl eingegeben habe, macht mein Laptop einfach mal einen neustart... ob das normal ist, ist fraglich.
<bekks> eth99: Auch FreeBSD kann nichts dafür, wenn du deinen crond nicht so konfigurierst, dass du ein cron.log erhälst.
<bekks> wangata: Welchen Befehl hast Du denn eingegeben?
<eth99> das muss standardmäßig so sein
<wangata> mom
<wangata> sudo service gdm stop
<bekks> eth99: Wieso sollte es so sein müssen, nur weil du das so haben willst?
<olawes> hi
<olawes> Jemand da?
<bekks> ,frag? olawes 
<shetlandpony> olawes: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<olawes> :D
<olawes> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Software Center 
<olawes> naja was heisst problem 
<bekks> ,enter? olawes 
<shetlandpony> olawes: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Johannes1512> nabend :)
<olawes> der zeigt mir die software nicht mehr so an wie ich das kenne
<bekks> olawes: Mach mal einen Screenshot.
<olawes> der zeigt mir sämtlich pakete an wenn ich z.B nach programmen suche 
<wangata> @bekks hast du sowas wie VNC? vielleicht kriegst du das hin
<bekks> Ich gebe keinen persönlichen Support.
<Johannes1512> Frage: Wie kann ich meine aktuelle Ubuntuversion sichern (installierte Fremdquellen, Firefox Extensions, Installierte Pakete) ohne viel Aufwand in eine komplett neue Version inegrieren
<Johannes1512> gibt es eine Umzugshilfe?
<bekks> Johannes1512: Fremdquellen werden beim Upgrade möglicherweise dafür sorgen, dass Du Dir dein System zerschiesst.
<olawes> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1084/bildschirmfotorb.png
<bekks> olawes: Und was stimmt da nun nicht?
<Johannes1512> jop
<olawes> das sah meiner meinung nach vorher anders aus 
<apollo13> bekks: von den buttons die in der wildnis rumfliegen mal abgesehen?
<olawes> oder bin ich nun ganz durcheinander
<bekks> olawes: Und sieht in der neuen Version anders aus als vorher. Und? :)
<bekks> apollo13: Ja :)
<Johannes1512> ist mir bewusst, aber ich finde es nervig jedes halbe Jahr wieder alles einzurichten (von Mp3 abspielen bis zur Software=
<bekks> Johannes1512: Musst Du doch auch nicht.
<jokrebel> olawes: klick mal auf "suchergebnis"
<Johannes1512> wenn ich meine festplatte RICHTIG leere (inkl Partitionen) dann leider schon
<apollo13> Johannes1512: warum tut man so was?
<bekks> Johannes1512: Dann mach eine Datensicherung.
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? Johannes1512 
<shetlandpony> Johannes1512, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Busch> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich am besten die IP-Range von google.de rausfinden kann? Bisher ruf ich google.de im Browser auf und sortiere in Wireshark nach der Destination-IP. Leider tauchen da alle 2-3 Tage neue IPs auf - mir fehlte also die für google.de passende CIDR-Notation.
<Busch> -fehlte +fehlt
<bekks> Busch: So groß, kann dein iptables gar nicht werden, wie google Server nachsteckt.
<apollo13> Busch: einfache Frage: WARUM?
<olawes> der zeigt mir z.b auch keine software an bzw kaum wenn ich mich durch die kategorien klicke
<Johannes1512> ahhh 
<Johannes1512> danke shetlandpony
<Johannes1512> danach habe ich gesucht :)
<apollo13> Johannes1512: mit nem bot musst nicht reden
<apollo13> der kennt keine gefühle :þ
<axel_foley> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_VIA_microprocessors doch 32bit?
<eth99> andere cronjobs wurden im syslog gelogged
<eth99> nur der fehlende nivcht
<bekks> axel_foley: Hast du irgendwas anderes erwartet?
<Johannes1512> ok :D
<Busch> bekks apollo13: Ich hab schon dreizehn (!) /16-er Netze gefiltert. Aber wie gesagt, es kommen immer wieder neue dazu. Wann hört das nur auf?
<bekks> Busch: Wenn es keine IPs mehr gibt.
<apollo13> Busch: gar nie, warum willst du die google ips?
<Busch> apollo13 : Zum filtern
<eth99> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1179: Resource temporarily unavailable
<eth99> aha
<Busch> bekks: Braucht google nur einmal zu schnipsen und dann kommt ein /16 her geflogen?
<apollo13> Busch: __für was__?
<apollo13> Busch: kannst annehmen
<bekks> Busch: Ja, so in etwa.
<black_> moin alle
<apollo13> Busch: aber dennoch, was willst du filtern? google verbieten?
<axel_foley> bekks, nicht erwartet aber erhofft ^^
<apollo13> wobei, im zweifel frag die chinesen, die wissen das sicher
<Busch> apollo13: Nein, Google-Traffic soll durch ein anderes Netzwerkinterface geroutet werden
<axel_foley> egal bei 20 - 30 W bin ich froh
<apollo13> Busch: google traffic as of http traffic?
<Busch> apollo13: Ja. Proxy kommt aber nicht in frage
<apollo13> why?
<Busch> apollo13: Warum kein Proxy? 
<apollo13> ja
<Busch> apollo13: Wartungsaufwand + Serverbelastung + zusätzliche Fehlerquelle + 5 Monate bis man eingerichtet hat
<bekks> Serverbelastung?
<apollo13> 5 Monate? äh ja, und sonst siehe bekks 
<bekks> 10 Minuten bis das Ding läuft.
<apollo13> wusst ichs doch^^
<bekks> Wartungsaufwand? Null.
<Busch> squid @ 100Mbit/s macht 20% CPU-last
<Busch> so zumidest meine erfahrungen
<apollo13> moment
<apollo13> das ist doch eh nix
<apollo13> wegen dem jammerst du rum?
<Busch> Abgesehen davon: Kann der squid Traffic zu $foo.com auf anderes Netzwerkinterface routen?
<bekks> 20% Last? Auf einem i386 vielleicht.
<black_> hab mir heut ein bluetooth headset gekauft. Verbindung ist da und ich seh das gerät auch bei den soundeinstellung jetzt hör ich nur ein leises rauschen, wie bring ich das ding (hama tattoo) zum laufen ?
<bekks> Ich hab schon Proxies auf mehrfachen Gigabit-Anbindungen gesehen, die weniger als 1% Last gemacht haben.
<bekks> Squid unter Linux wohlgemerkt.
<Busch> bekks: Vielleicht war der Server hochwertiger. Meiner ists jedenfalls nicht :)
<bekks> Also hast du einen i386 als Server,
<Busch> bekks: jop
<eth99> EXTRA_OPTS="-L 2"
<bekks> Dann hat der mit iptables mehr Stress als mit squid.
<Busch> iptables benutze ich nicht. Ich manipuliere die routing-tabelle
<bekks> Und wie? :)
<bekks> Mit iptables? :)
<Busch> bekks: route add ?
<black_> bzw. höre kein ton, jemand ne ahnung ?
<Busch> Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Google anrufen und nachfragen :)
<black_> oder wer kennt sich aus mit bluetooth headsets?
<spy6> hi
<axe312> kurze frage: beim installieren des apaches ... als extra user installieren oder als root?
<sash_> ,frag? black_ 
<shetlandpony> black_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<spy6> gibts eine powerpc (powerbook) spezifische installationsanleitung? da sind ja ein paar dinge aders, wie yaboot und tastatur
<bekks> axe312: aptitude install apache2.
<axe312> fuuuck
<axe312> ich mein garnich installieren
<sash_> axe312: 1. als root sowieso nichtm 2. was unterscheidet eine apache-installation von jeder anderen
<sash_> axe312: wortwahl
<axe312> --> das root verzeichnis des webservers (www) als extra nutzer nutzen (rechte) oder einfach als root?
<black_> okay sash_ hab mir ein headset gekauft und soweit get alles, nur ich höre kein ton, headset ist ein hama headset tattoo, wie muss ich was einstelllen 
<sash_> axe312: www-data ist ein system-benutzer. lass das so, schreib entweder mit nem user der gruppe www-data rein oder machs mit sudo und achte auf die berechtigungen.
<black_> sash_: höre nur ein leises rauschen, woran kann das liegen ?
<Johannes1512> wie kann ich /etc kopieren?
<Johannes1512> der meldet immer "privat kann nicht gelesn werden"
<lampe2> guten abend ;)
<sdx23> Johannes1512: Wie kopierst du es denn?
<lampe2> hallo wie kann ich das messegingmenu editieren im ubuntu ?
<Johannes1512> aktuell über Gui
<Johannes1512> Strg C und V
<sdx23> Johannes1512: nja, und als du selbst hast du eben nicht auf alle Dateien darin Leserechte.
<Johannes1512> wie kann ich das in der konsole als root kopieren?
<black_> versuchs mal mit sudo natilus
<Johannes1512> sorry bin noch nicht lange in der Linux umgebumg unterwegs
<sdx23> black_: Nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee.
<rumpel_> und wenn, dann gksudo nautilus
<lampe2> hallo wie kann ich das messegingmenu editieren im ubuntu ?
<black_> oder so :D
<sdx23> Johannes1512: mit sudo cp -r /etc /foobar # und eventuell weiteren Optionen, das hängt davon ab, was genau du vor hast.
<LetoThe2nd> _BITTE_ _NICHT_ _GEROOTETE_ _NAUTILUSSE_
<sdx23> lampe2: a) Geduld ist eine Tugend. b) Was bezeichnest du mit "messegingmenu"?
<LetoThe2nd> wer solchen crap empfiehlt, hat unter androhung körperlicher schmerzen alle daruas resultierenden probleme selbst zu supporten!
<axel_foley> warum nutzt man auf einem asus eee 1005pe 2gb ram ubuntu 64-bit???????
<black_> warumm denn nicht LetoThe2nd ??? mach ich auch immer
<lampe2> sry := mit messeginmenu meine ich einfach in der leiste das menu was aufklappt wenn man auf den "brief" klickt
<LetoThe2nd> black_: schon mal "aus versehen" /usr verschoben oder so?
<black_> LetoThe2nd: nein noch nicht ;)
<Johannes1512> naja, ich will eigentlich nur /etc auf home/media/Festplatte schieben
<LetoThe2nd> black_: wir habens hier oft genug erlebt. was du bei dir daheim machst ist uns egal, aber sowas ist definitiv _nicht_ supportförderlich.
<LetoThe2nd> Johannes1512: darf ich mal doof fragen, warum?
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend! Seit gestern ,ich wurde in WINXP von icq gezwungen den clienten auf 7.2 umzustellen , geht mit empathy keine icq connect mehr ! 
<bekks> Johannes1512: sudo cp -r ...
<black_> wie würdest du sowas in dem fall machen bzw wie würdest du sowas tun ? O.O
<bekks> ,topic? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<bekks> black_: Habe ich gerade gesagt.
<sdx23> lampe2: "Benachrichtigungsanzeige"? Was geau passt dir damit nicht?
<Moritz24> IchGuckLive, das liegt daran, dass der SSL-login nicht funktioniert momentan soweit ich weiss
<LetoThe2nd> black_: kommt ganz auf den fall an. und wenn der so liegt wie ich glaube, würde ich da exakt gar nichts tun.
<lampe2> sdx23 ich benutze kein evoulution und möchte das raushaben z.b.
<IchGuckLive> Moritz24: Danke gibt es dazu einen beitrag ?
<Moritz24> öhm kp musst du mal googlen, aber das war vor einiger zeit schon mal so der fall
<axel_foley> thunderbird :-D
<black_> lool auch ne lösung *ggg*
<bekks> axel_foley: Das löst in keinster Weise das Deinstallationsproblem von Evolution.
<IchGuckLive> Moritz24: Danke B)
<Moritz24> Ich will meine Daten auf einer ext. HDD sichern. Ich hätte aber auch Interesse daran, diese Daten zu verschlüsseln. Gibt es dafür ein einfach zu bedienendes Programm, dass mir "einfach" alle Daten darauf verschlüsselt? Kenne mich da leider nicht wirklich aus....
<LetoThe2nd> black_: lass den guten mal kurz meine fragen beantworten, dann merkst du vielleicht auch wieso.
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz24: nein. vergiss es.
<black_> ich hab immer noch das problem mit den headset *kotz*
<sdx23> lampe2: das scheint in die Richtung zu gehen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/e-mail-benachrichtigungsanzeige-aendern-thunde/#post-2639471
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/34hsyeq | E-Mail Benachrichtigungsanzeige ändern (Thunderbird statt Evolution) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz24: verschlüsselung und einfach passt nicht zusammen. es gibt nur lösungen, die auf bestimmte fälle hin optimiert sind.
<Moritz24> LetoThe2nd, was soll "bestimmter Fall" denn bedeuten?
<IchGuckLive> LetoThe2nd: geht das auch an mich ?
<lampe2> sdx23 shetlandpony thx
<lampe2> ich lese es mir mal eben durch ;)
<Fuchs> ,bot? lampe2 
<shetlandpony> lampe2: ich bin ein bot ;p
<LetoThe2nd> IchGuckLive: nein, in keinster form.
<lampe2> aso XD
<lampe2> haha
<IchGuckLive> O.O
<lampe2> sry
<Johannes1512> LetoThe2nd, ich will meine System komplett plattmachen
<Johannes1512> weil ich gezwungen werde nen teil für windows abzuzweigen (geschäftlich :/)
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz24: anwendungsfälle wie: "eine datei verschlüsseln" "eine partition verschlüsseln" oder "home verschlüsseln". aber eine automagisch-backup-alles-lösung-und-verschlüssele-sie gibt es nicht. wäre auch IMHO nicht so direkt sinnvoll, denn: wie sicherst du dann die headerbackups etc. des verschlüsselten datenträgers?
<bekks> Johannes1512: Dazu muss man Ubuntu nicht plattmachen.
<LetoThe2nd> Johannes1512: siehe bekks. und, was hat die zielplatte denn für ein FS?
<bekks> Und Windows kann man SUPER in einer VirtualBox laufen lassen - auch geschäftlich.
<Johannes1512> ziehlplatte? nfts
<bekks> Wenn du etwas auf NTFS _kopierst_, verlierst du die Dateirechte. Die Sicherung ist ergo unbrauchbar.
<LetoThe2nd> Johannes1512: da macht ne kopie von etc sowieso keinen sinn, weil die links und rechte hinüber sind.
<Johannes1512> jop aber sobald es aus virtualbox nen vpn rausmachen muss hat er manchmal probleme
<LetoThe2nd> black_: _Deswegen_
<Moritz24> LetoThe2nd, okay, dann habe ich mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Ich will ein Verzeichnis mit rsync auf die externe HDD sichern. Und das fände ich eben super, wenn es verschlüsselt wäre. Ist das ein "Anwendungsfall" oder ist das immernoch zu allgemein?
<bekks> Johannes1512: Das ist Quatsch. Ich nutze das Seit zwei Jahren genau SO.
<bekks> Und baue fast täglich VPN Verbindungen auf.
<Johannes1512> kann ich mich leider nur auf die jungs aus der Firma berufen
<Johannes1512> und da es ein firmenlaptop ist muss ich folgen...
<Johannes1512> tzz
<bekks> Dann ist dein Ubuntu darauf ja gar nicht erlaubt...
<Johannes1512> d
<Johannes1512> stört niemanden
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz24: du kannst z.b. einen truecrypt-container nehmen und den als backupmedium nutzen. aber wie gesagt, ist halt keine one-klick-sorgloslösung, sondern du musst schon selbst aktiv die daten reinbringen.
<bekks> Hast du den Artikel von vorhin gelesen und verstanden?
<Johannes1512> ändert nur nix an meinem PRoblem :)
<Johannes1512> wie bekomm ich schnellstmöglich eine sicherung meiner einstellungen und rechte auf die externe
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? Johannes1512 
<shetlandpony> Johannes1512, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<bekks> Zum zweiten Mal. Lesen und verstehen.
<Moritz24> LetoThe2nd, das sollte ja aber mit rsync möglich sein oder?
<bekks> Moritz24: Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz24: ist es.
<bekks> Ahso. Ja.
<Moritz24> hm^^
<bekks>  :)
<Moritz24> :D okay 
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: hrhr.
<IchGuckLive> kann man in empathy< die ssl verschlüsselung deaktivieren ?
<bekks> Ja.
<LetoThe2nd> aber - ich fall hier gerade mal wieder über mein altes problem: NTFS-zugriffe produzieren phasenweise 100% cpu-last. system ist 10.10 32b. ist da was bekannt als ansatzpunkt?
<IchGuckLive> bekks: wie
<bekks> Irgendwo in den Einstellungen. Ich habe noch nie Empathy verwendet.
<IchGuckLive> bekks: da ist nix mit einstellungen für den clienten 
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Dann wärst du der Einzige, bei dem das "nicht geht".
<bekks> Es waren genug in den letzten Tagen hier, als das ich weiß, dass "es geht".
<IchGuckLive> SUPer
<IchGuckLive> wenns bei anderen geht dann finde ich das auch
<Moritz24> bekks, aber ich glaube bei Empathy geht das wirklich nicht..... Bei Pidgin etc. gibts die Option, aber unter Empathy sehe ich das gerade auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> kann das jemand nachvollziehen oder kennt nen entsprechenden bug? zugriffe auf NTFS lasten eine CPU voll aus. alle anderen nicht-NTFS-zugreifenden prozesse scheinen ohne probleme weiterzulaufen.
<LetoThe2nd> (so in der art: http://pastebin.com/Y8bDRRsG)
<Moritz24> IchGuckLive, fällt mir gerade noch ein: Wie lautet dein login server? Versuch mal ihn auf login.icq.com zu stellen (aber merk dir deinen wie er momentan ist)
<IchGuckLive> bekks: sorry ich hatte den header aus und somit nicht geschnallt was du wolltest .
<IchGuckLive> Moritz24: schon probiert empathy geht nix mit pidgin gehts
<IchGuckLive> dann bis morgen 
<IchGuckLive> danke
<Kasjopaja> IchGuckLive probleme mit icq login? hab ich auch
<Kasjopaja> aber nich nur unter linux
<DukePyrolator> ssl deaktivieren, dann gehts wieder
<DukePyrolator> zumindest bei pidgin 
<Kasjopaja> joa oder 10 mal versuchen
<nas_lover> hallo
<beaver74> Kasjopaja: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/2/
<Kasjopaja> joa mir isses ehrlich gesagt wurscht nutze eh jabber aber is mir die letzten paar tage augefallen
<prophy> hallo bei meinem empathy funktioniert das icq nicht mehr - ist das ein allgemeines problem?
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Oder topic lesen.
<bekks> prophy: topc lesen.
<bekks> Topic sogar.
<Kasjopaja> geht nihc is zu lang
<bekks> Geht.
<beaver74> prophy: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/2/
<bekks> Kasjopaja: /topic eintippen und schon ist es vollständig zu lesen.
<prophy> vielen dank
<Kasjopaja> geil
<Farmer_> hi, ich versuche amr-audio mit mplayer abzuspielen. habe bereits medibuntu hinzugefügt und die entsprechenden libs installiert, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
<Moritz24> Wenn ich meine Daten plattformunabh. sichern will, welches Dateisystem bietet sich dann an? Momentan hat meine ext. HDD vfat. Ich kann dazu leider auf ubuntuusers nix hilfreiches finden. Aber im Manual steht dass da die Dateien max. 4GB groß sein dürfen, was mir nicht reicht. 
<yezariaely> falls jemand audacious (2.3) benutzt könnte er mal folgendes probieren ob er identisches verhalten hat?
<yezariaely> Globale Hotkeys anschalten: Strg+Alt+J öffenet suchfenster für Titel, fokusiert das Fenster aber nihct, sprich man braucht doch wieder nen mausklick.
<yezariaely> Moritz24: NTFS kann windows und linux lesen. Mac weiß ich nicht
<yezariaely> und ist auch größenmäßig kein problem
<Moritz24> brauche nur WIN und Linux
<yezariaely> na dann ;)
<fellbuendel> Macs können ntfs lesen, aber ungefähr genau so gut / schlecht wie Linuxe
<fellbuendel> alles über fat und ntfs raus wird unter Windows Arbeit
<yezariaely> naja, man könnte die daten auch raw auf die platte schreiben, dass kann man von überall lesen ;)
<Moritz24> ja war eigentlich ne dämliche frage^^
<yezariaely> Moritz24: nö, warum?
<Moritz24> naja, dass win und linux ntfs lesen können war mir bewusst. und dass ein win eher probleme mit ext4 etc. hat, ist irgendwie auch naheliegend^^
<hudo> hallo, ich benutze den foxitreader fuer pdf Dateien und moechte dauerhaft "A4" als Papierformat beim Drucker einstellen. 
<fretchen1>  hi ist hier jemand anwesend der sich mit regular expressions in der bash vertraut fühlt ?
<yezariaely> fretchen1: joah
<fretchen1> yezariaely: ich habe im ubuntuusers eine frage gepostet (und erkläre es dort vermutlich besser als hier im irc) : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mit-res-substring-extrahieren/2/
<fretchen1> yezariaely: du hättest nicht zufällig ne idee ? und wenns mir nur sagt, dass dieser post völlig unverständlich ist.
<yezariaely> fretchen1: 1. musst du es unbedingt mit bash machen? 2. immer das was direkt hinter clone steht?
<fretchen1> yezariaely: es ging mir halt vor allem darum die ganz kontrolle in linux besser zu lernen (bash, perl etc.) halt irgendwas anderes als 2.) jap immer direkt hinter clone und vor dem nächsten "/"
<yezariaely> fretchen1: ich schau grad mal ob ichs mit bashregex hinbekomme. alternative wäre auch cut eine möglichkeit. dazu muss es aber halt immer genau die richtige anzahl / sein
<fretchen1> yezariaely: und die variable will ich dann halt irgendwie weiterverwenden um den file einen ordner zu kopieren
<fretchen1> yezariaely: wâre cool, ansonsten klingt es nach ner guten idee mit dem cut (kannte den befehl noch nicht)
<hudo> wer benutzt foxit reader unter ubuntu ?
<yezariaely> fretchen1: also ne prinzipielle lösung habe ich
<yezariaely> eines muss ich noch klären gib mir noch n paar minuten
<fretchen1> :D sehr gerne :)
<yezariaely> fretchen1: das geht bei mir: http://pastebin.com/LNsSwjtF
<yezariaely> so und jetzt schau ich weiter macgyver :-p
<fretchen1> yezariaely: viel spass und vielen vielen dank :)
<yezariaely> fretchen1: klappt es?
<smtx> hellou nerds
<smtx> ich such grad den inetd im ubuntu 10.4 server aber der hats wohl nich überlebt. was nimmt man da etz am schlausten?
<fretchen1> yezariaely: 1min
<smtx> hab nen tomcat von der offiziellen tomcatpagei nstalled *das ubuntu package is einfach mist, sry* und etz wollt ich dass shellscript starten lassen wenn wer auf port 8080 klopft
<yezariaely> smtx: xinetd?
<fretchen1> yezariaely: yes sehr sehr cool
<smtx> yezariaely: was der unterschied von xinetd und inetd? *dummfrag*
<yezariaely> smtx: http://pastebin.com/LNsSwjtF
<yezariaely> argh
<yezariaely> ne
<yezariaely> smtx: xinetd - replacement for inetd with many enhancements
<smtx> den muss ma ja extra installen? krass ... hmm k thx erstmal
<smtx> schau mer mal ob das haut
<smtx> yezariaely: hmm k sieht grad nach einarbeitung aus. hast du vielleicht nen tipp wie ich "einfacher" einfach ein shellscript nach dem booten des servers starten lassen kann? eines das einfach dieses startup-script vom tomcat anwirft?
<yezariaely> smtx:  /etc/init.d/
<smtx> hmm kk thx
<yezariaely> smtx: hier zum beispiel: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?6489-genereller-autostart-unter-linux (suchbegriffe "linux init.d autostart")
<bekks> rc.local
<smtx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste?highlight=init%20d <3
<smtx> ahh okay
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein init Script.
<smtx> rc.local sächt mir etz nix
<bekks> vi /etc/rc.local
<smtx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<smtx> das wiki rockt
<smtx> thx
<yezariaely> bekks: das wäre eine alternative...
<smtx> Ab Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx werden Einträge in dieser Datei - durch Upstart  bedingt - als "deprecated" bezeichnet. Praktisch heisst das, dass  dieser Mechanismus in späteren Ubuntu-Versionen entfallen wird.  <-- geht aber noch in 10.04 ne
<nas_lover> dm_raid oder mdadm mit ahci treibern???
<nas_lover> was bevorzugt ihr
<nas_lover> ?
<bekks> nas_lover: mdadm ist das userland tool für dmraid.
<beaver74> beaver74 test
<bekks> ,test? beaver74 
<shetlandpony> beaver74: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<beaver74> bekks: alles gut, danke
<beaver74> das pony :)
<cato> guten morgen, wie kann ich mehrere IP-Adressen für ein Netzwerk-Interface in der /etc/network/interfaces konfigurieren?
<KaBine> huhu cato :)
<cato> überall die gleichen leute, hallo bine
<KaBine> schlimm gell? :)
<cato> jo
<cato> aber es gibt keine antwort von der versammelten weisheit, also hab ich wohl wieder mal ein "geht nicht" gefunden
<dAnjou> cato: geduld
<KaBine> cato: nich sowas sagen. Wenns danach geht, gilt mein suspend problem wohl auch als "geht nich" :)
<Fuchs> ,geduld? cato 
<shetlandpony> cato: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> :) 
<Fuchs> hoi catocato
<cato> hallo Fuchs 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fuchs> cato: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#HowtoassignmultipleIPaddresses 
<cato> Fuchs: "ip a" gibt momentan so aus: http://dpaste.de/4Cf0/ mit dem codeschnipsel von dir habe ich dann ja mehrere interfaces, was nicht wirklich ziel der übung ist
<Fuchs> noe, eins mit Subinterfaces 
<Fuchs> cato: wofuer brauchst Du das schlussendlich? 
<nas_lover> bekks, wie soll ich das verstehen " mdadm ist das userland tool für dmraid"
<nas_lover> lohnt sich der einsatz von dmraid?
<cato> Fuchs: mein serverchen hat mehrere IPs, die sollen halt auch nach nem reboot wieder an der alten stelle sein sollen
<bullgard4_> Woran liegt es, daß Ubuntu keine DEB-Programmpakete für SIP Communicator zur Verfügung stellt? http://www.sip-communicator.org/index.php/Main/Download
<Fuchs> cato: hm, das versammelte Chaosdorf hier weiss auch nichts gescheiteres ...
<cato> Gedankennotice: highlight doch mal wieder auf -fullword umkonfigurieren
<Fuchs> cato: Skripten und in die rc.local? 
<cato> Fuchs: zur not das
<Fuchs> cato: dann mach mal, haette ich empfohlen. Gibt hier genuegend bezahlte Admins, wenn die das nicht wissen, sieht es relativ bitter aus, denke ich. 
<Fuchs> cato: #debian* vielleicht noch
<dAnjou> bullgard4_: weils alpha is?
<bullgard4_> hm
<cato> Fuchs: in #debian.de hab ich auch gefragt, da kam nichtmal ne antwort ...
<Fuchs> cato: das waere dann der Moment, wo ich persoenlich entweder ein rc.local oder ein eigenes Initskript setzen wuerde 
<cato> Fuchs: wann wird die rc.local genau ausgeführt? bevor alle anderen services (ssh, httpd, etc) gestartet werden oder danach?
<Fuchs> cato: ziemlich gegen ende, normalerweise 
<Fuchs> cato: Du koenntest ein depends setzen
<Tarik> hallo zusammne, ich habe probleme mit meinem Login bei Ubuntu 10.4 - sobald ich mich einllogge wird mein Bildschirm schwarz, kurz darauf kommt iweder das Fenster zum einloggen
<Tarik> kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
<Tarik> ?
<dreamon> Login daten stimmen?
<Tarik> ja
<Tarik> es loggt auch ein
<Tarik> aber statt das ubuntu startet, wird der bildschirm kurz schwarz und das loginfenster öffnet sich wieder
<cato> Fuchs: ich hab jetzt nen script in /etc/network/if-up.d gesteckt
<dreamon> hatte ich noch nicht.
<cato> Tarik: hast du dein home-verzeichnis von irgendwo herkopiert?
<Tarik> nein
<dreamon> ist das ein neu aufgesetztes System?
<bullgard4_> Tarik: Vielleicht hilft es, gdm zu de- und erneut zu installieren. Vorher Backup machen.
<Tarik> nein, heut mittag liefs
<Tarik> ich hatte heute programminstalliert und deinstalliert
<Tarik> und dann neugestartet
<floogy> Tarik, df -h /home
<smtx> kann es sein dass diese rc.local methode mit ubuntu 10.04 netmehr geht? oO
<beaver74> Tarik: schau die mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log an. dort kannst auch gut nach WW und EE suchen
<Tarik> könnte ihr das in noopdeutsch formulieren? ich bin laie sry
<beaver74> wobei X ja läuft... hm
<smtx> Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined <-- daran lags
<cato> Tarik: du kannst beim login auswählen, welche desktop-umgebung du starten willst, stell sicher, dass da gnome ausgewählt ist
<Tarik> ok
<smtx> hatte die aber in /etc/profile gesetzt? scheint rc.local läuft bevor /etc/profile geladen wird? oO
<floogy> Tarik, Du kannstGnome abgesichert wählen.
<Tarik> ok ich probier das mit gnome aus
<Tarik> wo stell ich das mit gnome ein?
<cato> Tarik: da wo du user und passwort eingibst, sind unten(?) noch so ein paar symbole klick da einfach mal rum
<indyfan> Tarik: in der leiste am unteren Rand
<Tarik> kann das sein, dass das nur beim alten war? ich sehe nur language, keyboard, die uhrzeit und das Symbol für Universal Access Preferences
<floogy> Tarik F10
<Tarik> loogy: nur F10 reagiert nicht
<floogy> ok war 8.04
<Tarik> wie dann?
<floogy> hm
<bekks> Das gibts auch immer noch.
<bekks> Am unteren Bildschirmrand sind Symbole, die man anklicken kann.
<floogy> Nutzt Du überhaupt gdm? x|kubuntu?
<Tarik> wo kann ich feststellen was ich nutze?
<Tarik> ich hab nichts diesbezüglich installiert?
<axe312> wieso bekomm ich einen 404 error bei mod rewrite? der server is frisch installiert und mod_rewrite ist aktiviert (auch laut php_info();) die htaccess datei muss funktinoieren, ist ein backup einer drupal website
<floogy> Tarik  dpkg -l {x,k,g}dm|grep ^ii
<floogy> Vorher STRG+ALT+F2 später STRG+ALT+F7 um zur grafischen Oberfläche zurückzukommen.
<Tarik> da iwrd ausgegeben unbekannte option -1
<bekks> ell, nicht eins.
<floogy> klein L ?
<axe312> kann mir da keiner helfen? :)
<bekks> axe312: Guck ins Apache log. Vorzugsweise ins Error Log.
<Asen-Ger> [A
<Tarik> floogy, bekks: jetzt wird ausgegebn: ii gdm 2.30.2.is.30.0-0ubuntu4
<Tarik> nächste Zeile: GNOME Display Manager
<floogy> Hast Du 10.04?
<Tarik> ja
<floogy> Du nutzt gdm
<Tarik> ok
<Tarik> was soll ich jetzt als nächstes machen?
<floogy> Tarik, df -h /home
<Tarik> ok, welcher wert ist von interesse?
<Check> he abend kenn einer von euch mygekko
<floogy> Die Zeile mit den Werten
<floogy> ,gdm? Tarik
<shetlandpony> Tarik, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Check> gibt es da möglichkeiten mit ubuntu ?
<bekks> Check: Wenn Du uns erstmal erklärst, was "mygekko" ist?
<Check> bekks: es geht da bei um automatisirung geschichten wie EIB 
<Tarik> ja gdm floogy, hatten wir doch vorhin schon oder?
<Tarik> die werte sind: /dev/sda7 87G 9,9G 73G 12% /
<floogy> Tarik, Überprüf Deinen freien Speicherplatz!
<floogy> Tarik: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM#Endlosschleife-beim-Anmelden
<k1l> ,bot? Tarik 
<shetlandpony> Tarik: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Tarik> floogy: hab noch 73 freu
<bekks> floogy: Siehe oben. Hat er gerade getan.
<floogy> Jo, bin etwas langsam
<floogy> Daran liegt es leider nicht. Oder ist /tmp voll?
<Tarik> wie schau ich das nach?
<floogy> df -h /tmp
<Tarik> da gibt er die gleichen werte aus
<beaver74> Tarik: dein / hat auch noch platz? df -h /
<floogy> Ok, keine Ahnung. Schau mal in der ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> beaver74: SIEHT man schon ZWEIMAL.
<floogy> beaver74, Ja, das ist alles auf /
<Fuchs> ich wuerde langsam mal die Rechte innerhalb von ~ pruefen, 
<bekks> Lest bitte die Zeile die er vorhin gepasted hat.
<Fuchs> und ob das Problem mit einem anderen Benutzer reproduzierbar ist
<Fuchs> nur so als kleine Idee am Rande ...
<floogy> Fuchs hat gute Ideen zu dem Problem.
<Tarik> bei ~/.xsession-errors gleiche ausgabe
<Tarik> also auf linux hab ich nur den einen nutzer
<Fuchs> dann mach einen neuen
<bekks> Tarik: Dann leg einen zweiten an, und teste es mit dem aus.
<Fuchs> und pruef die Rechte
<Fuchs> auf einem Terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) wirst Du Dich einloggen koennen 
<floogy> Tarik, den Inhalt von  ~/.xsession-errors anseghhen, nicht df -h :/
<beaver74> Tarik: sry, dein df -h ging ja an /, nicht an /home...
<bekks> beaver74: FAIL. Das ging an /home und /home liegt auf /.
<bekks> Wie er auch bereits sagte...
<cato> Fuchs: wg den rechten meine frage ganz am anfang nachdem umherkopieren ...
<bekks> 1116 223632 < floogy> beaver74, Ja, das ist alles auf /
<floogy> Stimmt, dann bitte noch mal df -h /home
<bekks> floogy: NEIN.
<Fuchs> cato: jo. 
<Tarik> sry war kurz mein netztzeil holen
<Tarik> sollich als nächstes einen neuen benutzer anlegen?
<Fuchs> cato: aber ich kann hier durchaus auch zuschauen, wie die Leute noch mehr Zeit verschwenden 
<bekks> Man, lest doch einfach was da steht. Und was der Gute selbst gesagt hat.
<bekks> Tarik: Ja.
<floogy> bekks, ok hab's jetzt auch gelesen.
<Tarik> oder mir das andere ohne df -h anschauen?
<Fuchs> Tarik: vorher Rechte pruefen, und uns die ~/.xsession-errors auch mal geben
<Fuchs> Tarik: pastebinit installieren, bitte. 
<Fuchs> Dann die ~/.xsession-errors uns damit geben, und in der Zwischenzeit einen anderen User anlegen und probieren
<Tarik> also jetzt pastebinit installiern?
<Fuchs> ja. 
<Tarik> wie geht das?
<Fuchs> Damit wir das Zeugs mal sehen koennen. 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit 
<Tarik> brauch ich dazu inmternet an dem rechner?
<Fuchs> ja
<Tarik> ok moment
<Fuchs> am besten Du schliesst ein Kabel an, wpa_supplicant und nm auf der Kommandozeile sind nicht lustig 
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen, gn8
<Tarik> so
<Tarik> wird installiert
<Tarik> ok fertig
<Fuchs> Tarik: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Fuchs> Tarik: das gibt Dir eine URL zurueck, die gibst Du uns
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/epyAYWir
<Fuchs> na also
<Fuchs> can't open /home/paul/.profile  << 
<Fuchs> ls -l | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> dann wieder an uns die URL 
<dadrc> ls -la, oder?
<hudo> wer benutzt foxit reader unter ubuntu ?
<Tarik> lshttp://pastebin.com/JcpNnLKY
<bekks> hudo: Warum?
<Fuchs> dadrc: stimmt, ich habe ein Alias, sorry
<Fuchs> Tarik: ls -al 
<Fuchs> Tarik: ls -al | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> so
<hudo> bekks, weil ich da A4 als default papierformat einstellen moechte
<hudo> bekks, ist jedes mal auf letter gestellt
<Fuchs> Tarik: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis?#Rechte-korrigieren    << das wird Dein Problem loesen, aber ich moechte vorher schauen, was da wie kaputt ist
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/EUdJEZbX
<axe312> bekks: sry musste kurz weg! im error log steht immer  "File does not exist: "
<Tarik> wie melde ich mich von der grafischen oberfläche ab?
<Tarik> mit alt strg und f1?
<Fuchs> Tarik: sudo stop gdm 
<Fuchs> -rw-r--r--  1 paul paul   675 2010-09-25 16:34 .profile   << sieht zwar korrekt aus ... komisch
<bekks> axe312: Dann kennst Du nun den Grund.
<bekks> ls -lha /home/
<Tarik> sudofuchs: nach eingeben einfach sudo reboot?
<bekks> Tarik: nopaste erstmal ls -lha /home/
<Fuchs> Tarik: das von bekks noch
<Fuchs> Tarik: dann ja, wenn es noch nicht geht, will ich den Inhalt der .profile mal sehen
<Fuchs> bekks: wir muessen hier in 10 Minuten los, kannst Du uebernehmen? 
<bekks> Ja, kriege ich hin :)
<Tarik> aöso ich habe ls -lha /home/
<Tarik> eingegeben
<Tarik> jetzt reboten?
<Fuchs> bekks: wenn die .profile auch in Ordnung sind, und die Rechte, schau Dir mal ein `mount` an, ggf. ist da was krumm eingehaengt 
<bekks> Tarik: nopaste es... die komplette Ausgabe.
<Fuchs> Tarik: nein,   ls -lha /home/  | pastebinit 
<bekks> Fuchs: Japp, danke :)
<Fuchs> Tarik: und uns die Ausgabe geben
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/vNN8fjRL
<Fuchs> Tarik:  mount | pastebinit 
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/DawUXvBX
<Fuchs> hm, okay, ein reboot 
<Fuchs> wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, schaut bekks gerne mit Dir weiter (hoffentlich), ich muss los. 
<bekks> Ja, dann schauen wir :)
<Tarik> dann hscon mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Fuchs
<Tarik> was würde man ohne Leute wie euch die Noops wie mir weiterhelfen nur machen?
<Tarik> funktioniert noch nicht
<Tarik> gleiches problem
<Tarik> wieder
<Tarik> bekks?
<bekks> Tarik: Dann nopaste bitte noch: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors und pastebinit ~/.profile
<Lufti> nabend ;)
<floogy> Tarik, Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du keine extra /home Partition benutzt?
<bekks> floogy: Ja.
<Tarik> errors: http://pastebin.com/bJg4KZnF
<bekks> Tarik: Um floogy zu beruhigen, führe bitte diese Befehle aus: sudo blkid -g; blkid | pastebinit
<Tarik> profile: http://pastebin.com/KLqKRZRs
<Lufti> Ich will mit rsync mein Homeverzeichnis sichern. Allerdings ist mein home mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt und rsync überträgt nur die verschlüsselten Dateien. Ich will allerdings als unverschlüsselt gesichert haben.
<Lufti> Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
<bekks> Lufti: Als User einloggen, dann ist das entschlüsselt, und dann als User rsync benutzen.
<Lufti> mmh, .. stimmt, .. ich übertrage als root
<Lufti> gleich mal probieren
<bekks> Warum auch immer das unverschlüsselt im Backup sein soll... das ist mal komplett sinnfrei :)
<Tarik> bekks: ich habs gepostet
<bekks> 1116 225843 < bekks> Tarik: Um floogy zu beruhigen, führe bitte diese Befehle aus: sudo blkid -g; blkid | pastebinit
<Tarik> ach das muss sein? weil der mich das mein pw abfragt...
<bekks> Ja, ist aber nicht schlimm.
<bekks> blkid -g löscht den cache, der von blkid wieder neu eingelesen wird.
<bekks> Und es muss so heissen:
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid | pastebinit
<beaver74> bekks: das in Tarik's  ~/.xsession-errors 'locale=de_DE.' ist so korrekt?
<bekks> beaver74: Ja, wieso nicht?
<beaver74> dachte da fehlt etwas nach dem .
<bekks> Oh, tatsächlich. Da steht ja ein Punkt.
<nas_lover> kann mir einer sagen warum auf meinem netbook grub2 nicht mehr autostart ausführt, obwohl ich schon grub2 datei neuschreiben und installiert lassen habe, sowie eine default /etc/grub/default ... wie auch immer die heißt ?
<Lufti> ich habe eine Verknüpfung zu einer Scriptdatei auf einem meiner Panels. Wenn das Script returned, dann wird das fenster geschlossen. Kann ich das irgendwie offen bleiben lassen, so dass ich die Fehlermeldungen noch lesen kann?
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/cJbsDBxR
<bekks> nas_lover: grub2 war noch nie im Autostart.
<Lufti> Ich meine das Terminalfenster. :)
<nas_lover> bekks, meine timeout
<bekks> nas_lover: Was du da gerade sagst, ergibt genau gar keinen Sinn.
<nas_lover> kensorry sollte mich vielleicht mal präziser ausdrüc
<Tarik> bekks, wie siehts aus?
<bekks> Tarik: Was ist bei dir auf Partition sda5?
<Tarik> ich meine das dürfte iwndows sein
<bekks> Ein zweites Ubuntu?
<Tarik> oder es ist linux 9
<Tarik> ja
<Tarik> ubuntu 9
<Tarik> das war fehferhaft installiert
<nas_lover> bekks, grub lädt bei mir und wählt kein "Eintag" von den zu verfügung stehenden kernel aus! obwohl ich auch kein timeout gesetzt habe. besser bekks
<Tarik> und ich konnte mit der partitionstabelle ncht umgehen
<Tarik> allerdings hat das noch nie probleme gemacht
<bekks> Tarik: Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Sah nur etwas ungewöhnlich aus.
<bekks> Tarik: Ein zweiter User macht diesselben Probleme, hast du das schon getestet?
<Tarik> wie erstelle ich einen user?
<nas_lover> adduser
<nas_lover> adduser <username>
<bekks> Tarik: sudo adduser -m username.
<bekks> Anschliessend ein Passwort setzen: sudo passwd username
<bekks> Danach einloggen.
<Lufti> bekks: Das mit dem Ausführen als User hat einen Nachteil: Es gibt in meinem Homeverzeichnis Dateien, die root gehören (z.b. .Trash und andere versteckte Dateien). Eine Idee?
<bekks> Lufti: .Trash sollte dem User gehören. Alles andere in ~/ auch.
<Tarik> für psswd dann das passwort oder?
<Guschtel> passwd ist ein befehl
<bekks> Tarik: Das wirst du gefragt, zweimal.
<Lufti> rsync: opendir "/home/.Trash-0" failed: Permission denied (13)
<bekks> Lufti: Ja, dann setz die Rechte richtig.
<bekks> Bzw. - HALT.
<bekks> Lufti: Was ist das für ein Dateisystem, dein /home?
<Lufti> ext3
<k1l> pwd
<k1l> args, wrong window
<bekks> Lufti: Und warum hast du irgendwann mal mit "sudo nautilus" gearbeitet?
<Tarik> bekks, wo kannich nachschauen wie der benutzer heißt? ich glaube ich hab den falsch eingegebenun djezzt kannich ihm kein pw geben
<Tarik> weil der name falsch ist
<k1l> Lufti: in deinem home sollte alles dir gehören. ansonsten hast du da mal rumgefummelt
<bekks> Tarik: Du hast ihn doch gerade erst angelegt.
<Tarik> ... ich muss mich vertippt haben
<Tarik> oder sudo passwd benutzername ist falsch
<bekks> Tarik: Dann bewege deine Augen wenige Zentimeter nach oben. Das steht ja alles noch auf dem Bildschirm.
<Lufti> ok, danke. Dann warte ich mal, bis die rechte wieder stimmen.
<bekks> Lufti: Von alleine werden die nicht stimmen.
<bekks> Was zum Geier tust du da?
<Lufti> ich warte, bis er die 10TB wieder mir zugeschrieben hat ;)
<k1l> Lufti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren
<Tarik> bekks, also sudo passwd dirk für den benutzername dirk eingeben?
<bekks> Du hast nicht allen Ernstes ein sudo chown auf /home abgefeuert?
<Lufti> klar
<bekks> Tarik: genau
<Lufti> ;)
<Tarik> funktioniert nicht
<bekks> Lufti: Ok, EOS. Danke für das Gespräch.
<bekks> Tarik: Warum nicht?
<Lufti> und warum nicht?
<Tarik> passwd: user 'dirk' does not exist
<k1l> Tarik: wie nennst du denn die user?
<Tarik> meine sache oder;)
<k1l> Tarik: es gibt "verbotene" usernamen, bei denen das system muckt
<Tarik> dazu gehört dieser?
<Guschtel> da gehört wohl dirk nicht dazu :)
<Lufti> bekks: ein kleiner Tipp, warum das böse ist? Ein kleiner? Bitte?
<k1l> Tarik: ok, dirk ists nicht :)
<bekks> Lufti: Weil du dir damit die Rechte zerschiesst? :)
<Tarik> beeks: was mach ich jetzt?
<beaver74> k1l: gehört der username 'usr' auch dazu...? wir ist seit ein paar minuten schon recht unwohl, wollte die frage nur nicht so fix in den raum stellen.
<bekks> Tarik: cat /etc/passwd und nachsehen, wie der neue User wirklich heisst.
<nas_lover> beaver74, dritte person wir ist seit ? :-D
<beaver74> oh, *mir ;) danke nas_lover 
<Tarik> unter was i das dann gelistet?
<bekks> Tarik: Das musst Du selbst identifizieren, da Du uns ja deine Usernamen nicht verraten willst.
<nas_lover> keiner hat mir das problem mit dem timeout = unendlich in grub erklärt
<Lufti> becks: auf der gelinkten Wikiseite von k1l steht nichts anders.
<k1l> beaver74: hmm, ich finde grade keine liste. aber könnte schon sein, dass es da zu problemen kommen kann. aber nur geraten
<bekks> Lufto: Doch, da steht NIRGENDS was von einem chown auf /home.
<Tarik> ah eine frage kommt um den username die eckigen klammern?
<bekks> Tarik: Nein.
<bekks> Also wie gehabt: user anlegen, passwort setzen, und dann in gdm mit dem neuen User einloggen.
<Lufti> bekks: doch: sudo chown benutzer:benutzer ~benutzer -R
<Lufti> oder ich werde blöd
<Lufti> und blind
<bekks> Lufti: "~benutzer" ist NICHT /home.
<bekks> Lesen ist alles.
<Lufti> achso ;)
<Lufti> dann haben wir anneinander vorbeigeredet
<Lufti> mein Fehler
<Lufti> danke!
<beaver74> darf der benutzername 'usr' unter linux verwendet werden oder könnte es probleme geben?
<k1l> nas_lover: ich habe ähnliches heute auch bemerkt. aber noch keine zeit gehabt mich drum zu kümmern. schau dir mal die grubconfig an. und ob in /etc/defaults/grub das wohl drinsteht
<bekks> beaver74: Sollte keine Probleme bereiten.
<beaver74> thx
<Tarik> ich versrehts nicht mehr, wenn ich nochmal einen neuen anlegen will dann gibt der mir aus, dass nur root anlegen darf... und den adneren finde ich nicht in der ausgabe von dem anderenbefehl
<bekks> sudo adduser ...
<bekks> SO wie vorhin.
<Tarik> ok
<Tarik> fertig
<nas_lover> k1l, ein in /etc/defaults/grub steht es nicht da ich eine default einmal installiert habe und "sudo update-grub2" und auch eine default aus dem netz genommen habe und dann noch einmal update-grub2
<Tarik> wenn ich jetzt allerdings auf die normale oerfläche mit alt strg f7 wechseln will kommt da quelltext
<bekks> Tarik: Das ist kein Quelltext.
<Lufti> wenn ich chown mit sudo ausführe, wird dann das filesystem auch entschlüsselt oder sind Dateirechte nicht mitverschlüsselt / versteckt?
<bekks> Tarik: sudo service gdm stop; sudo service gdm start
<Tarik> in dem gdm fenster oder in dem anderen?
<bekks> Tarik: In dem gdm Fenster geht das nicht...
<beaver74> oh, k1l, hatte deine antwort übersehen, sorry ;)
<nas_lover> Tarik, fortran77 ist quelltext
<nas_lover> ^^
<bekks> nas_lover: Nein, eine Programmiersprache.
<nas_lover> ^^
<nas_lover> man kann damit quelltext erzeugen
<bekks> Nein.
<nas_lover> dann nicht
<Tarik> da klappts auch nicht
<Lufti> nas_lover, aber mit nem editor
<Guschtel> quelltext erzeugt man mit hirn und nem texteditor :>
<nas_lover> ne der ist zum editieren
<Lufti> der könnte aber in fortran programmiert worden sein ;)
<bekks> Tarik: Dann nopaste bitte wieder die ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> Diesmal aber von dem neuen User.
<nas_lover> das wäre lustig ein "adduser <random>" unendlich ^^
<Tarik> http://pastebin.com/8r49Vb9F
<bekks> Tarik: Hast du vorhin irgendwann mal Evolution deinstalliert?
<Tarik> ja
<bekks> Schönen Dank auch.
<bekks> Tarik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<indyfan_> Soll man Evolution nicht deinstallieren?
<bekks> indyfan_: Nein, soll man nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, was dann alles passiert.
<Frickelpit> indyfan_: man soll den evolution-data-server-common nicht deinstallieren
<Frickelpit> denn dann ist alles putt ;-)
<Tarik> darf man evolution nicht deinstallieren?
<bekks> Tarik: 1116 232904 < bekks> indyfan_: Nein, soll man nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, was dann alles passiert.
<floogy> Tarik, bekks, Gab es schon ein ls -lha  /home/paul/.profile ?
<Tarik> sry, hatte ich nicht gelesen
<indyfan> Oh. Aber Evolution ist doch ein mailprogramm und wenn man das nicht mag was macht man dann?
<bekks> floogy: Ja, lange Geschichte. Alles schon erledigt.
<Frickelpit> indyfan: was anderes nutzen
<x2xx3x> alter ich häng grad im irc - da gehts ja voll ab Mann
<Tarik> mhh.. ich hatte wie indyfan gedacht
<Frickelpit> man kann evolution im menü ausblenden
<bekks> indyfan: Dann lässt man es installiert und benutzt was anderes.
<floogy> Ok, hab's nicht mehr finden können.
<Tarik> bekks, jetzt rebooten?
<indyfan> Bekks: Das verbraucht doch Speicher?
<bekks> Tarik: Ist do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop komplett fertig?
<bekks> indyfan: Ja und?
<Tarik> ja
<bekks> indyfan: Wieviel Platz hast Du denn?
<bekks> Tarik: Dann kannst du jetzt nochmal rebooten und dich danach mit dem Benutzer "paul" einloggen.
<indyfan> Bekks: Mein Platz reicht nur ich finde komisch mir ein Programm aufzwingen zu lassen das ich nicht haben will
<bekks> Tarik: Und danach dann mit "sudo userdel -r maria" den neuen User wieder löschen.
<Tarik> bekks, ganz vielen Dank es hat geklappt
<bekks> Tarik: Schön.
<Tarik> sry dass ich mich so blöd angestellt habe
<Frickelpit> indyfan: das paket 'evolution' kann man deinstallieren, man sollte es aber nicht übertreiben
<k1l> indyfan: evolution ist so stark mit dem unterbau verkuppelt, dass man es nicht einfach löschen kann.
<Tarik> kann ich das auch machen wenn ich angemeldet bin?
<bekks> Tarik: Ja.
<indyfan> Warum ist es dann von Anfang an drin?
<bekks> indyfan: Weil es das Standardmailprogramm ist.+
<Tarik> alles klar
<Tarik> großen Dank euch allen
<Tarik> !
<indyfan> Bekks: Ja aber z. B. Firefox kann man doch auch deinstallieren?
<bekks> indyfan: Das Paket evolution auch, wie man dir gerade sagte :)
<Frickelpit> indyfan: evolution hat komische abhängigkeiten mit dem kalender
<Tarik> vielen dank und tschö
<beaver74> bye Tarik 
<Frickelpit> deinstalliert man das falsche paket mit evolution im namen, fliegt das panel mit weg, das ebenfalls andere sachen mitreißt
<Frickelpit> und schwupps hat man kein tolles gnome mehr
<indyfan> Und direkt danach sagte k1l, dass man es nicht löschen kann. (:
<k1l> indyfan: evolution ist z.b. auch für den kalender zuständig. und wenn man den data server dahinter löscht, denkt gnome es soll auch gelöscht werden.
<Frickelpit> indyfan: das einzelne paket 'evolution' hat afaik 3 abhängigkeiten
<bekks> indyfan: k1l sagte "..., dass man es nicht einfach löschen kann." Beachte das "einfach".
<Frickelpit> teste es doch mit synaptic
<indyfan> bekks: ah. :)
<k1l> das sich der k1l auch immer so uneindeutig ausdrücken muss :/
<Frickelpit> aber echt ey *scnr*
<bekks> Ja, der baut immer so komische Wörter in seine Sätze ein :P
<indyfan> Ich hab mal überlegt es zu löschen aber synaptic wollte "ubuntu-Branding"  oder so löschen :S
<indyfan> Also mit-deinstallieren
<Frickelpit> indyfan: wohl eher ubuntu-desktop
<Frickelpit> und das ist nur ein metapaket
<indyfan> Da war irgendwas mit branding da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 
<bekks> Fuchs: FYI: evolution war deinstalliert, riss ubuntu-desktop weg, ein apt-get install ubuntu-desktop hat das Problem behoben.
<indyfan> Aber wieso kann ubuntu mir denn "Standard"Programme vorschreiben die ich niht ändern kann? Das verstößt doch gegen die freiheit der Wahl? :)
<bekks> indyfan: Nein. Du kannst JEDERZEIT irgendein anderes Mailprogramm installieren und benutzen.
<bekks> Das ist deine freie Entscheidung.
<indyfan> Njaa. Aber das alte geht ja nicht weg. ._.
<bekks> Ja und? Du hast trotzdem die freie Wahl etwas anderes zu nutzen.
<k1l> indyfan: nochmal, evolution macht mehr als nur email-kram
<bekks> Und man kann immer noch das Paket "evolution" deinstallieren, wenn man weiß was man da tut.
<indyfan> Kann man nicht das Paket "Evolution" deinstallieren und dabei die Abhängigkeiten ignorieren?
<bekks> Nein, weil das die Paketverwaltung korrumpieren würde.
<bekks> Es geht, wenn man weiß was man tut. Zum vierten Mal.
<Frickelpit> bekks: ich glaube du wiederhoöst dich :P
<indyfan> Okay. Was heißt korrumpieren?
<Frickelpit> *wiederholst
<bekks> indyfan: google :)
<indyfan> :D
<bekks> Frickelpit: Manchmal muss man dinge so oft wiederholen, bis irgendwer sie glaubt. :)
<beaver74> bekks: bitte?
<beaver74> ;D
<indyfan> Heißt das das stimmt gar nich'? :D
<bekks> indyfan: Nein. Es heisst: Glaub endlich, was drei Leute Dir viermal gesagt haben.
<indyfan> Ah. 
<indyfan> Gute Nacht. 
<Lufti> alles funktioniert.  Vielen Dank!
<Lufti> n8i
<luchs> ? toolchain
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-17
<zeitsofa> falls noch jemand wach ist: ich bekomme ständig diese meldung von bacula  17-Nov 03:14 bacula-dir: ERROR in authenticate.c:284 UA Hello from client:109.70.222.146:36131 is invalid. Len=0 und ich hab ka wie ich das beheben kann. bin für jeden tipp dankbar
<KaBine> http://www.adsm.org/lists/html/Bacula-users/2008-07/msg00624.html vielleicht?
<zeitsofa> das is exakt 1 post und im zweiten die pgp ... den hatte ich schon auf. googlen tu ich grad schon selber :)
<KaBine> hm, mist ;)
<KaBine> erwischt :) 
<KaBine> Dann kann ich dir nich helfen :)
<zeitsofa> wenn du nun bei google was findest das nicht ne mailling liste ist mit genau diesem post (so wie fast alle auf den ersten seiten) dann hilft mir das :D
<zeitsofa> das problem ist bei google findet man dazu nicht die welt :/
<KaBine> koennte ich, aber ich war gerade auf dem weg ins bett :)
<zeitsofa> egal wie du da quotest in google so wirklich brauchbares findet sich irgendwie nicht :/
<zeitsofa> na dann lass dich nicht aufhalten :) schöne nacht noch
<KaBine> aber ein indiz ist das zeitsofa ...wird dann wohl kein bug sein, sonst haette ja noch jemand das problem :)
<KaBine> so leite ich mir das zumindest meißt her
<zeitsofa> KaBine: wohl war
<xecuterdiablo> steam gibt es noch nicht für linux, oder?
<xecuterdiablo> was gibt es denn für linux, womit ich wenigstens ältere pc spiele spielen kann?
<xecuterdiablo> call of duty 2 vielleicht oder maniac manson oder irgendwie etwas neueres, dass nicht die neusten treiber und hardware brauch
<zeitsofa> xecuterdiablo: du kannst mal schauen auf wine.hq da gibts viele schöne sachen die unterlinux damit laufen
<xecuterdiablo> sind das kostenlose spiele?
<xecuterdiablo> wine ist doch glaube ich ein windows emulator für linux, richtig?
<zeitsofa> naja so was in der art ja
<xecuterdiablo> was ist es denn wirklich?
<zeitsofa> steht doch dort auf der page soll ich das nu abschreiben *fg*?
<xecuterdiablo> winehq.org stimmts?
<xecuterdiablo> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<xecuterdiablo> hab ich mich vertippt? ich finde keinen schreibfehler
<xecuterdiablo> Fehl http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid/main Packages 404  Not Found
<tm> xecuterdiablo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  <-- dort steht mehr
<xecuterdiablo> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb <-- da bin ich
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab diese adresse doch von dort abgetippt
<zeitsofa> ,wine? xecuterdiablo 
<shetlandpony> xecuterdiablo, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tm> dann scheint sie nicht mehr gültig zu sein, am besten du stellst die frage mal im #winehq channel
<zeitsofa> Hallo ™ "\o 
<tm> huuu hu herr zeitsofa o/"
<xecuterdiablo> nun hab ich auch wine:)
 * zeitsofa zählt sich da nicht dazu :D
<black_> moin leutz
<black_> hab ein problem mit bluetooth headset (hama bluetooth headset tattoo) (BLUETREK TATTOO) verbindung bekomm ich hin aber ich höre nichts, wie bringe ich das ding zum laufen? 
<black_> gerät wird erkannt siehe http://img195.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ej.png/
<black_> hmmmm..... keiner wach?
<tm> anscheinend nicht
<sash_> taucht das in dem sound-applet als ausgabegeraet auf?
<black_> sash_: öhmm... denke ja
<sash_> tut es das oder tut es das nicht?
<black_> ja ist drinne
<sash_> kannst du das als ausgabegeraet auswaehlen?
<black_> ja kann ich
 * robbe is now known as bannedoffeltierchen 
<black_> ich hör zwar ein rauschen aber mehr auch nicht
<sash_> sound lauter und leiser bringt auch nichts? wird der sound irgendwo anders ausgegeben, waehrend du auf dem headset ausgeben willst?
<black_> nein kein ton
<sash_> hmm... dann weiss ich so jetzt auch nicht weiter, sorry
<sash_> ich wuerds mal ins ubuntuusers-forum setzen
<black_> komisch ist nur, wenn ich laut und leiser beim headset stell bewegen sichh die laut / leiser regler aufm bildschim 
<black_> ich denke auch das das rauschen doch schon was gutes verheißt oder liege ich da falsch ?
<indyfan> Ich habe vor, Ubuntu auf 'nen USB-Stick zu installieren. Ist das möglich/sinnvoll?
<tm> indyfan: möglich ist das, ob das sinnvoll ist, entscheidest du ;)
<indyfan> Und braucht ein livesystem weniger Speicher als eine Installation?
<tm> ,live-usb? indyfan 
<tm> indyfan: schau mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<ubuntu> kann einer mir mit smart behilflich sein? habe einen Test gemacht, wo herauskommt "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<ZeroMC> dann ist alles gut
<robbe> ubuntu: das heisst die platte ist laut eigenem ermessen in ordnung
<ubuntu> aber kann mit dd nicht schreiben (bricht bei 197GB ab) keine partitionen erzeugen
<robbe> dann ist die partition vermutlich zu klein ... musst du vorher mit fdisk eine erstellen die gross genug ist
<robbe> ... und wenn er abbricht ... mit welcher fehlermeldung?
<robbe> 'no space left on device' ... oder 'IO error'?
<ubuntu> IO error
<ubuntu> mom
<robbe> hmmm ... das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren ... ;) ... schlimmstenfalls taet ich horchen ob das ding dabei komische graeusche macht ;(
<robbe> ... mit smart komm ich nicht so ganz klar ... der behauptet der hat auf meiner platte 2 millionen fehlerhafter sektoren, obwohl das ding seit 5 jahren 1a funktioniert
<jokrebel> hi
<robbe> hi jokrebel 
<ubuntu> so
<ubuntu> es kam complete with read failure
<robbe> hmm ... gute frage ... schlimmstenfalls kanns schon sein dass das ding hin ist ... 
<ubuntu> http://nopaste.info/cef61e9c02.html
<ubuntu> robbe, habe den test mit gsmartcontrol gemacht der ja smartctl nutzt
<robbe> ubuntu: habs jetzt nicht genau gelesen ... aber das ding ist vermutlich krepiert
<ubuntu> das attribut 13 ist übrigens rot makiert
<ubuntu> robbe, und wie stellst du das fest? smartctl sagt doch passed
<robbe> hmm ... allein schon wegen dem io error ... 
<ubuntu> attribut 198,198,201 sind ebenfalls rot
<ubuntu> robbe, http://nopaste.info/910959744b.html
<robbe> Completed: read failure
<ubuntu> also zu samsung schicken?
<robbe> schlimmstenfalls ... 
<robbe> ... es koennte schon auch was mit den bus treibern verbaut sein ... aber das halte ich fuer sehr unwahrscheinlich ... nen io error is nen io error
<ubuntu> meinste an eine anderes mainboard anschließen?
<jokrebel> ubuntu: wenn ich das Problem aus den letzten Sätzen richtig herausgelesen hab, kann der Versuch nicht schaden. Könnte ja theoretisch auch vom Controler kommen. (aber eher nicht so warscheinlich)
<robbe> mhm
<IchGuckLive> ICQ problem scheint gelöst mit der libpurble ->http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/7/  Das topic könnte man auf den eigenen forum verweis umstellen .
<Sierron> icq problem?
<serenity> IchGuckLive: melde den Thread mit Hinweis darauf
<serenity> Sierron: icq hat mal wieder am Protokoll gespielt
<Sierron> serenity: was haben sie den diesmal wieder verstellt?
<serenity> das kommunizieren sie nicht öffentlich. 
<serenity> Auf jeden Fall führte es dazu, das die meisten Clients sich nicht mehr verbinden konnten
<Sierron> Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mal das Problem. Hab zwar kein Ubuntu (windows), aber trotzdem hatte Pidgin Probleme beim verbinden.
<IchGuckLive> die meisten kennen den tread das topic verweist nur auf exterenen twitter,Twitter kann nicht jeder ,Forum jedoch schon.
<ubuntu> jabber ist da die lösung
<joschi> das marketing fuer xmpp ist allerdings leider massiv fehlgeschlagen
<joschi> obwohl die meisten leute schon einen entsprechenden account haben und es nur nicht wissen...
<robbe> joschi: mit nem xmpp client kannst du auch den facebook chat benutzen .. zb.
<serenity> oder studi/meinvz
<joschi> robbe: aber nicht s2s
<serenity> oder alle Mailanbieter von unitedInternet
<joschi> serenity: und das nicht mit jedem client. schonmal mit psi oder gajim versucht?
<robbe> ;( ... schlimmstenfalls eigene server aufstellen ;)
<serenity> joschi: nein, aber mit kopete getestet
<joschi> robbe: das argument faellt fuer 99% der (potentiellen) benutzer weg
<Frickelpit> öhm …
<Frickelpit> könnte man evtl. das offtopic nach drüben verlagern?
<robbe> ja eh ... ich weiss auch nicht warum ich hier das propriaetere skype verwend ... xmpp/jabber taet mir mehr taugen ... aber was solls ... sind hier alle im skype :(
<serenity> die Leute leiden nicht genug unter icq/msn. Nenne mir einen Grund für einen "Normalsterblichen" wieso er wechseln sollte? 
<Sierron> (frage: hat 10.10 auch leichte probleme bereitet für euch?)
<Sierron> Ich hab msn, icq, jabber und auch irc...
<robbe> ja ... das is wohl das hauptargument: das verwenden die anderen auch
<IchGuckLive> HAT super funktioniert Empathy ist wieder mit ICQ am start sogar mit dem alten Server SUPER sache hier
 * robbe ist alter irc junk ;)
<serenity> Urheberrecht ist den Leuten egal, sich an eine Firma zu binden auch und die Features sind bei xmpp nicht so ausgebaut das sie für alle taugen. 
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<Frickelpit> kein pony …
 * serenity pfeift sein Lied
<robbe> das ist aber erst die 2. frage ... die leute verwenden das, auf das sie ein freund/kollege gebracht hat ... ganz unabhaenig davon was es ist
<IchGuckLive> Frickelpit: könntest du das Topic ändern damit jeder das mitbekommt ?
<serenity> wir sind Offtopic
<serenity> also zurück zu allgemeiner Hilfe
<robbe> :)
<robbe> ;) ... da hab ich nun ein ubuntu installiert, und es gibt nix mehr zu tun ... das ist so gut, dass haetten 'die' auch selber installieren koennen
<Frickelpit> IchGuckLive: link zur lösung?
<IchGuckLive> Bis dann beim nächsten problem !
<IchGuckLive> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/7/
<robbe> IchGuckLive: so wie das problem: ich drueck auf 'chat starten' obwohl der rechner noch nichtmal laeuft ;)
<ubuntu> robbe, ich bin ja mit einer live cd gestartet
<robbe> :)
<IchGuckLive> Bis dann 
<ubuntu> da meine HDD irgendwie stress macht
<robbe> ubuntu: ;( ... das ham wir in der firma dauernd ... irgend ein hardware teil das den geist aufgibt
<robbe> ... wenn dann noch rauchwolken aus dem netzteil schlagen, weiss man was los ist ;)
<Sierron> > (09:18:29) Sierron: (frage: hat 10.10 auch leichte probleme bereitet für euch?)
<robbe> :|
<robbe> cd eingelegt ... auf 'weiter' geklickt ... und fertig wars
<ubuntu> robbe, und auf dem netzteil steht PASSED
<Sierron> ich erweiter mal und sage: für die portable nutzung
<robbe> lol ... das roch aber nicht ganz danach ;)
<blu3t0oth> Sierron: Ne alles bestens. Bis auf das wo ich KDE installiert, und Gnome entfernt habe.
<blu3t0oth> Da wurd mir Xorg zerstört :<
<blu3t0oth> Ironischerweise hat er aber keine Xorg Pakete entfernt..
<robbe> dazu installieren und dann ein autoremove sollte schon passen
<Sierron> gibt es eigentlich irgendwie hardware mindestanforderungen usw. zum lesen?
<serenity> ein Buch
<serenity> und 2 Augen
<robbe> Sierron: noe ... so alt kann dein rechner nicht sein, ausser er steht im museum, dass das da drauf nicht laeuft
<Sierron> naja ist er auch nicht, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal gerne wissen, was für Systemanforderungen 10.* braucht
<robbe> das ist saucage ... selbst mit zuwenig ram swapt er halt ... und wenn die cpu langsam ist, dauert alles halt laenger
<Sierron> ... okay.
<robbe> naja eh ... man kann schon mit einem 500ps ferarri 300 sachen machen .... aber nen trabi hat auch nur 4 raeder und faehrt trotzdem
<Sierron> also gibt es grob gesagt: keine genauen angaben dazu?
 * robbe hatte mal nen i386 33mhz 4mb ram rechner ... und als server tat das ding ... heutzutage muss man ein museum fragen um so einen zu bekommen ;)
<Sierron> oder im keller schaun *g*
<robbe> Sierron: noe ... absolut nicht ... nen schnellerer rechner is klar schneller ... und auf nem langsameren, muss man halt mehr geduld aufbringen
<Sierron> (ist blaue schrift eine private nachricht oder ähnliches? ich nutze eigentlich kein irc...)
<odb|fidel_> Sierron: sowas is clientabhaengig
<odb|fidel_> sprich: was in deinem fall nun blau ist - kann dir am ehesten deine client config verraten ;)
<robbe> Sierron: vermutlich ist es nur ein highlight, weil ich in meiner nachricht deinen namen erwaehnt hab
<odb|fidel_> bei mir is beispielsweise nix blau - und wird mein namen erwähnt isser gelb ... client-seitige sache
<jokrebel> Sierron: du meintest wohl den satz von robbe: der hatte da ein /me vorangestellt, was dann als - user hatte usw. erzeugt
<Sierron> ah okay.
 * Sierron <- die kenne ich auch
<Sierron> ich war nur wegen dem blau jetzt verwirrt.
<Sierron> aber anscheinend ist das auch richtig so. nun back to topic: dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich nichts finden konnte über irgendwelche anforderungen und ähnliches..
<ascorbus> robbe: so einen rechner hatte ich auch. war damals mein erster... schade, dass er weg ist :-(
<robbe> ascorbus: die haette man sich eigentlich aufheben muessen ... ;D
<Sierron> ascorbus: naja viel machen kann man damit nicht mehr..
<robbe> hihi ... jeder taschenrechner heutzutage ist schneller :(
<Sierron> xD
<robbe> :>
<ascorbus> Sierron: das sind einfach nur erinnerungen an die kindheit.... und der wehmut, dass man aus dem ding damals nicht mehr rausholen konnte ;-)
<Sierron> ubuntu auf dem taschenrechner... interessante idee *mhh*  Naja jedenfalls hat mir Ubuntu vom probieren und testen aus her sehr gefallen.
<robbe> hier laeufts auch super
<Sierron> und 10.04 lief auf dem usb-stick super. 
<Sierron> nur bei 10.10 hab ich das problem, das es mir immer wieder die installation aufdrücken will und dann ewig lange zum starten braucht.
<odb|fidel_> Sierron: ging es dir vorhin um die anforderungen fuer 10.04/10?
<Sierron> odb|fidel_: ja
<Deem> ,ot? jungs
<Sierron> off topic? warum?
<Deem> weil das alles da kein ubuntu support ist :P
<Deem> und das p0ny ist tot....
<odb|fidel_> ueber system-requirements für 10.10 reden is OT?
<Deem> schon, ja
<Deem> ist ja kein support :P
<Deem> aber ich meinte das davor
<robbe> hi Deem ... du auch hier \o/
<Sierron> ... mit dem usb-stick dingens?
<dreamon> Wie erzwingt man das ubuntu nach einem Reboot ein Festplatten überprüfung durchführt?
<Deem> Sierron: is ja auch egal. wenn du ein ubuntu problem hast darfst du gerne hier weiterschrieben. ansonsten bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<robbe> Deem: hau mal dem sdx23 auf die flossen ... der hat mich dort gebanned
<Sierron> dann stelle ich es als frage: Warum kann ich ubuntu 10.10 nicht auf meinem usb-stick benutzen wie es bei ubuntu 10.04 ging. Ubuntu 10.04 ist ganz normal hochgefahren und dann bin ich auf dem Desktop gelandet. 10.10 bringt mich automatisch zur installation.
<Deem> Sierron: möchtest du den usb-stick als live-cd benutzen oder als betriebssystem?
<Deem> robbe: für sowas gibts #ubuntu-de-op :P
<robbe> :)
<Sierron> deem: Ich nehme stark an das 10.04 als live-cd gestartet ist, aber halt ohne auswahl oder ähnliches.
<Deem> Sierron: das war nicht meine frage
<Sierron> als live-cd
<sysdef> hmm
<sysdef> sh
<Sierron> ich hab (darf ich den link posten?) http://bit.ly/d9EtZP dafür benutzt und mit 10.04 wie gesagt funktionierte es normal.
<Sierron> und ich würde gerne 10.10 auch genau so nutzen können..
<Deem> Sierron: warum nutzt du nicht den eingebauten usb-creator von ubuntu?
<Deem> solche tools sind nicht immer das wahre
<Sierron> ist das mit dem tool dann auch portabel?
<Deem> Sierron: das tool von ubuntu findest du unter "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Startmedienersteller" oder wenn du im Terminal "usb-creator-gtk" eingibst
<Deem> natürlich. das ist wie eine live-cd vom usb stick
<Sierron> okay danke, dann werde ich mir das nochmal ansehen :)
<Deem> Sierron: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<Sierron> ah danke. ^^ wie ich sehe sollte ich bei 10.04 bleiben .. erstmal. falls ich wieder was nicht klappt, schaue ich hier nochmal vorbei :)
<Sierron> bye~~
<sysdef> shetlandpony: wie geht es dir?
<shetlandpony> Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage =)
<jokrebel> cu
<Sephis> Suche Kristall ca 1mio tausche 1:1 (HR)
<ascorbus> weiß jemand, wie man unity anpasst? ich vermisse vor allem einen system-monitor.
<ascorbus> das panel kann man, wie es aussieht, überhaupt nicht konfigurieren, oder liege ich da falsch?
<blu3t0oth> ascorbus, wahrscheinlich nur ne junge Entwicklerversion von Unity. Sollte sich mit der Zeit ändern.
<ascorbus> blu3t0oth: wie ich das verstanden habe, soll unity bei ubuntu gnome ablösen. da müsste aber schon noch einiges geschehen ;-)
<blu3t0oth> ascorbus: Jepp, aber du musst auch bedenken, dass Unity für netbooks entwickelt wurde, und die es jetzt für den Desktop-Einsatz umprogrammieren und anpassen müssen. Außerdem ist auch Wayland ein Problem Zurzeit..
<ascorbus> blu3t0oth: wayland statt x, oder wie war das?
<pog> gibt's ein Tool, wo man in Mozilla die Historie bereinigen kann? Neuere Mozillas haben zwar einen private Mode, aber ich moechte nicht meine ganze Historie loeschen:-)
<blu3t0oth> ascorbus: So ist es.
<ascorbus> blu3t0oth: da bin ich mal gespannt, was aus ubuntu in nächster zeit wird.
<blu3t0oth> ascorbus: Jepp, find die Entwicklung von Ubuntu auch komisch. War bis heute Nacht noch Ubuntu Nutzer, bis mir eine Installation von KDE Xorg irgendwie zerstört hat.
<serenity> entweder die Installtion von kde, oder das Deinstalliere von Gnome. Da kann man jetzt nicht mehr eindeutig jemandem die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben
<koegs> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kraut> moin
<Dolorias> moin
<Luzido> ahoi warum kann ein process eigentlich mehrfaches kill  -9 ueberleben?
<Deem> Luzido: vielleicht weil er sich immerwieder neustartet?
<Luzido> Deem: dann haette er eine neue pid
<bekks> Weil er ein Zombie ist?
<LetoThe2nd> hint: zombie*
<Luzido> mener logik nach
<Deem> stimmt...
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: 1:0 für dich.
<bekks> Weil er sich nicht von dem USer beenden lässt?
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: :)
<Luzido> noe kein zombie, DL ist der status
<Luzido> ist der qjackctl der jackd controller und dem sind child jackd ist schon tod 
<Luzido> init.d/alsa restart brachte nichts
<bekks> Jack hat auch genau NICHTS mit Alsa zu tun.
<Luzido> s/sind/sein/
<shetlandpony> Luzido, can't find 'sind' in your last line, sorry
<Luzido> kann ich irgendwie an den system call kommen in dem der prozess grade haengt?
<Luzido> bekks: echt, keine Ahnung dachte der mach grad irgend ein midi I/O
<bekks> Luzido: Ähm, mit MIDO hat der noch VIEL weniger zu tun. Wenn du Jack schon benutzt (den hast du ja selbst installiert, etc.), solltest du wenigstens wissen was der der tut.
<bekks> s/MIDO/MIDI/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Luzido: Ähm, mit MIDI hat der noch VIEL weniger zu tun. Wenn du Jack schon benutzt (den hast du ja selbst installiert, etc.), solltest du wenigstens wissen was der der tut.
<Luzido> bekks: ja hast recht aber jetzt will ich ihn grad nicht benutzen sondern nur killen
<Luzido> nun gut ich muss tatsaechlich rebooten
<Deem> kann ich plymouth irgendwie aus dem kernel rauspatchen oder lucid sagen, dass es für die darstellung der ttys irgend eine andere grafikdarstellung benutzen soll? ich kann nämlich auf die ttys nicht zugreifen, das es nur schliert und springt
<koegs> mal "noplymouth" in /etc/default/grub ausprobiert?
<minh> Hallo! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den kostenpflichtigen github accounts? (bzgl. der Zahlungsweise, denn es werden nur amerikanische Kreditkarten angenommen)
<dadrc> Deem: klingt nach KMS, aktiviert?
<dadrc> minh: ot, frag in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<minh> dadrc: ok, danke!
<Deem> dadrc: kms? was ist das?
<dadrc> Deem: Kernel Mode Setting... welchen Grafiktreiber benutzt du?
<Deem> dadrc: den SiS treiber für lucid.
<dadrc> Deem: der ist opensource, oder?
<Deem> dadrc: erm... ich glaube man kann sich die src runterladen, ja
<bekks> Deem: Hast du den Rat von koegs schon befolgt?
<Deem> bekks: nein. werd ich aber gleich mal ausprobieren
<dadrc> jo, mach das mal erst
<Deem> keine besserung. immernoch streifen und schlieren
<Deem> muss kms im eigentlich aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein? noplymouth in den bootoptionen hat nichts gebracht
<jokrebel> re
<Deem> wb jokrebel 
<dadrc> Deem: KMS is an sich toll, sorgt aber ab und an für Probleme wie das da... allerdings keine Ahnung, wie genau man das beim SiS-Treiber ausmacht
<Deem> dadrc: ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich den sis treiber lediglich kopiert und dann in der xorg.conf eingetragen habe.
<dadrc> Deem: von dem SiS-Treiber hab ich eher weniger Plan, wär nur eine Idee zum Suchen gewesen
<Deem> was bedeutet denn "Makefile.am:24: BUILD_LINUXDOC does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL"?
<pog> wie kann man am besten ein "missglueckter" Update von einem 8.10, auf ein 10.04 beklp
<pog> bekommen?
<pog> lsb_release bringt keine Information...
<dadrc> Das ist weder verständlich noch eine präzise Fehlerbeschreibung
<bekks> pog: Was genau möchtest du wirklich tun?
<pog> ich hab einer Kundin vor einer Zeit ein 8.10 (Studio) installiert, ich meochte es auf 10.04 LTS updaten. 
<pog> Sie hat was updatet, nun ist fuer mich der jetzige Releasestand gar nicht mehr so klar. 
<dreamon> Tag. Hab ein altes Feisty Server am laufen. würde gern mal ein wenig upgraden. da ich nur per SSH verbunden bin, gar nicht so einfach. Was müßte ich denn da eingeben, damit er ein update macht?
<mafi> dreamon: sudo apt-get upgrade
<bekks> pog: nopaste die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<geser> pog: 'lsb_release -a'
<bekks> dreamon: wie immer? :)
<TheInfinity> bekks: nicht ganz wie immer. gutsy ist bereits out of support.
<bekks> TheInfinity: Macht ja nix, er wird das öfters machen müssen, um wieder auf eine supportfähige Version zu kommen.
<TheInfinity> bekks: yep, aber er muss die archive quellen verwenden. die normalen mechanismen gehen da net mehr
<dreamon> mafi, bekks. Tja das hab ich schon versucht.. leider kommen 0 Aktualiesierungen.. hmpf
<bekks> Hmm, das stimmt wohl.
<geser> dreamon: sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheInfinity> geser: das wird nicht gehen.
<pog> sie bekam auch Fehlermeldungen, ich mache mir ein Bild, wo der Stand ueberhaupt ist...
<TheInfinity> dreamon: startegie dürfte sein - archive quellen raussuchen, sources-list manuell manipulieren, dann aptitude dist-upgrade auf gutsy. danach denselben spaß nochmal hardy.
<pog> immerhin startet noch alles.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: von hardy kannste dann auf lucid springen
<TheInfinity> dreamon: wenn du irgendne chance an die kiste real zu kommen - neuinstallation
<die4you_> hallo ... 
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ich hab da letztes Mal schon schwer updaten können .. mußte http://old-releases.ubuntu.com eintragen.. ob das noch rockt.. aber ich machmal an der Sources liste.
<dreamon> geser, command not found ;)
<TheInfinity> dreamon: wundert nicht. seitdem hat sich ne menge verändert. und ich würd allein der sicherheit wegen schon neu installieren. da kann mittlerweile sonstwas drauf sein.
<pog> komisch dass lsb_release No LSB Modules angibt... sieht man sonst noch den Releasestand?
<die4you_> weiß jmd warum mein empathy zu icq nicht mehr verbindet ... kommt immer netzwerkfehler 
<TheInfinity> pog: anstatt irgendwas mit dem release stand rumzubasteln kontrollier mal die sources.list und dist-upgrade mit apt-get ne runde auf den aktuellen stand
<TheInfinity> die4you_: siehe topic
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ich mache nicht viel damit nur als Datenserver und eine Minimale Homepage.. sollte ich mir sorgen machen?
<bekks> dreamon: Ja.
<pog> thanks TheInfinity, werde ich mal versuchen.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: wenn das ding von aussen erreichbar war - ja.
<die4you_> ah ok ... danke ^^
<dreamon> Was könnte im schlimmsten Fall passiert sein?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: server mit schadsoftware
<TheInfinity> durch einer der zich sicherheitslücken dies seitdem gab
<dreamon> Ups, dachte das passiert nur bei Windows zeug.
<bekks> dreamon: Falsch gedacht.
<TheInfinity> n linux server ohne updates ist genauso gefährdet. was dachtest du denn - die netzwerkpakete und die angriffe wollen nicht weil da linux draufsteht? :p
<dreamon> Ne, dachte in bezug auf die Zugriffsrechte ist das sicher das keiner was drauf schreiben kann.
<bekks> dreamon: Falsch gedacht.
<TheInfinity> das hilft bei nem deamon mit rootrechten besonders gut.
<TheInfinity> also mach reinstall, verwende NUR ubuntu lts und mache regelmäßig updates
<dreamon> Aber jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt. Wenn ich ne Homepage mache wo nur "Hallo" drauf steht. Was könnte da passieren. Wie können die da eindringen.. ist mir rätselhaft
<TheInfinity> dreamon: da laufen dienste auf deinem server die von aussen erreichbar sind. je nach config des servers mehr oder weniger.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: apache zum beispiel - sonst würdest du die website ja nicht anzeigen lassen können
<bekks> dreamon: Angriff auf den Webserver, Nutzung einer Sicherheitslücke, Root exploit. Oder Angriff auf den ssh Server, Nutzung einer Sicherheitslücke, Root exploit.
<TheInfinity> alternativ auch datenbankserver oder dergleichen. was eben so alles erreichbar ist.
<dreamon> Nunja. ich nehm ja nur dyndns .. da müßte schon jemand die Adresse haben.. sonst bin ich nächsten Tag wieder mit neuer IP unterwegs.. das macht doch für einen Angreifer keinen Spaß oder?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: sowas läuft automatisiert.
<pfuhks> offtopic: kennt jemand die url zu dem video, in das man sein eigenes bild einfuegen konnte? irgendwas von wegen he saved the world blabla ich find die url nimmer :(
<TheInfinity> du glaubst doch net ernsthaft dass n angreifer dann selbst irgendwelche IPs eintippt :D
<TheInfinity> ,offtopic? pfuhks
<shetlandpony> pfuhks: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dreamon> Was für eine Böse Welt.
<pfuhks> sorry
<TheInfinity> dreamon: server haben bedeutet auch verantwortung zeigen.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: viel spaß bei der neuinstallation :)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Da du da gleich mit neuinstallation daher kommst.. macht mich ganz fertig. Warum läuft apache als root? 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: tut er nicht. aber man kann mit nem root exploit dann an rootrechte kommen.
<bekks> dreamon: ein Daemon muss als root starten. Apache forked dann die eigentlichen Webserverprozesse.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ein so vernachlässigtes system ist einfach nicht mehr vertauenswürdig, deswegen neuinstallation.
<bekks> Die wiederum laufen nicht als root.
<dreamon> Ich werd einfach mal das Gateway verbiegen, so das es nicht mehr rauskommt..
<bekks> Ich würd den neu aufsetzen.
<bekks> Wenn der nicht mehr rauskommt, kommst du von draussen auch nicht mehr auf die Kiste drauf :P
<dreamon> Jo, homepage ade.. OP war zu doof updates aufzuspielen. ;)
<dreamon> Herauszufinden ob man einen solchen root exploit drauf hat.. ? 
<bekks> Neuinstallation.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, ich weiß. 
<dreamon> bekks, Was passiert wenn ein neuer, unbekannter root expolit rauskommt.. und system mopst. Wie stellt man denn das fest?
<bekks> dreamon: Durch eine sehr intensive Überwachung und einen geradezu paranoiden Admin.
<jokrebel> .oO( wieso muss man eine Mini-Homepage überhaupt zuhause rumstehen haben? Sogut wie jeder Provider liefert das kostenlos zum Internnetzugang )
<dreamon> Weile meine Frau vor Webcam nackt Tanzt.. 
<dreamon> War ein Witz. Aber so in der Richtung ;)
<dreamon> bekks, ps -aux -> Wird den Prozess also vermutlich nicht anzeigen?
<bekks> Richtig.
<dreamon> Sodele nun die Letzte Frage. Wieviele expoit kommen denn so raus? und wo könnte man sich da auf dem laufenndem halten. Das man mal einen Vorstellung hat wie groß die Bedrohung ist.
<bekks> dreamon: Genug. :) Es gibt zB Security-Mailinglisten.
<joschi> dreamon: bugtraq, full-disclosure
<dframe> wie kann man sich ausgeben lassen welche ubuntu version man installiert hat ?
<joschi> dframe: `lsb_release -a`
<bekks>  /wii joschi 
<bekks> gna :)
<joschi> /ps3 bekks
<bekks> joschi: dein nick kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor.
<dframe> danke joschi
<joschi> bekks: dein bier kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. inklusive typo :p
<bekks> :P
<jokrebel> bbl - cu
<webs553> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir zum testen bei amazon eine Instanz geholt. Von dieser möchte ich das Homeverzeichnis bei meinem lokalen Ubunturechner mounten. Aber wie stell ich das an, da zum Verbinden per ssh kein user und pw gebraucht wird sondern eine *.pem Datei?
<bekks> webs553: Wovon genau redest Du? Was für eine Instanz?
<dAnjou> cloud space wahrscheinlich
<webs553> bekks: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ wie ein vserver
<webs553> jedenfalls läuft ubuntu drauf
<bekks> eine cloud ist kein vserver :)
<bekks> Und hat auch nichts damit zu tun :)
<bekks> webs553: Was möchtest du denn mit der Kiste tun?
<webs553> ich möchte eigentlich vorerst nur dessen homeverzeichnis bei mir im rechner einbinden
<bekks> webs553: Was möchtest du denn hinterher mit der cloud tun?
<webs553> bekks: vorerst ist die eigentlich nur zum herumprobieren gedacht, also nichts konkretes produktives
<bekks> webs553: Du hast sicher schon nach "ssh amazon cloud" gegoogled und den ersten Treffer gefunden, oderß
<bekks> s/ß/?/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: webs553: Du hast sicher schon nach "ssh amazon cloud" gegoogled und den ersten Treffer gefunden, oder?
<dreamon_> bekks, Er meint sowas wie sex .. ist auch zu 99,9999999% nur experimentell. (ot ich weiß)
<adnc> hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einer kompakten hardware für ein ubuntu. er soll als server verschiedene dienste zuhause zur verfügung stellen. hat jemand eine empfehlung, die man in deutschland gut beziehen kann?
<bekks> ,hcl? adnc 
<shetlandpony> adnc: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<rumpe1> adnc, "verschiedene dienste" kann ja alles mögliche bedeuten
<joschi> webs553: du verwendest x.509 zertifikate für die authentifizierung an deinem sshd?
<LetoThe2nd> und noch dazu ist kaufberatung einheitlichim OT beheimatet.
<adnc> rumpe1, das ist richtig. 
<bekks> joschi: Das macht man so bei Amazon EC2.
<joschi> bekks: das heißt ja nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem normale ssh-keys einrichten kann
<schweegi> wie kann ich ein GIT-Repository hinzufügen? (git://gitorious.org/bluedevil/bluedevil.git)
<joschi> bekks: und dann sshfs benutzen
<joschi> schweegi: wo hinzufügen?
<k1l> ,git? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber git
<k1l> hmm, im wiki ist aber ne seite IIRC
<bekks> joschi: Ohne ssh login keine ssh keys...
<schweegi> joschi: ins system, ein git-repository ist doch etwas ähnliches wie ein ppa oder nicht? kpackagekit kann damit auf jeden fall nix anfangen..
<webs553> joschi: jep ich verwend das zertifikat um mich mit ssh einzuloggen
<bekks> schweegi: git ist etwas komplett anderes.
<joschi> schweegi: ok. du willst das git repository klonen. -> git clone $URL
<webs553> die frage ist jetzt, wie gebe ich bei sshfs dieses zertifikat mit an, weil diese -i file.pem gibts ja bei sshfs nicht oder?
<schweegi> ich will eigentlich nur BlueDevil auf den neuesten Stand bringen, in der Hoffnung das es dann funktioniert
<joschi> webs553: und sshfs mit entsprechender ssh_config(5) hast du schon  versucht?
<bekks> joschi: Erstmal muss er sich _einloggen_ um den key zu _generieren_ ...
<webs553> bekks: ich hab das keyfile schon, sonst könnt ich mich ja nicht normal auf der konsole einloggen
<joschi> webs553: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dein PEM file schon hast
<webs553> joschi, ja hab ich
<schweegi> bekks: joschi da ich ein ppa für bluedevil nicht finden konnte sondern nur die git-URL
<bekks> webs553: wir reden nicht von dem .pem
<joschi> webs553: ok, und was hindert dich dann daran, für den entsprechenden host in deiner ~/.ssh/config die einstellung einzutragen?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: erm - git ist ne quellcodeverwaltung und _kein_ repository für apt.
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: du hast da was ganz massiv missverstanden, anscheinend.
<joschi> schweegi: wenn du das git repository geklont hast, musst du bluedevil noch selbst bauen. kannst du das?
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: na hoppla
<schweegi> joschi:  du meinst kompiliieren? meistens ist das bislang schief gegangen. gibt es nich irgendwo eine quelle wo die fertigen pakete sind? 
<bekks> schweegi: Offensichtlich nicht.
<joschi> schweegi: genau, selbst kompilieren.
<schweegi> joschi:  ne, da lass ich die finger von, ehe das ganze system wieder nicht funktioniert.
<schweegi> KDE wäre perfekt wenn Bluetooth mal funktionieren würde, das ist der einzige Grund der mich momentan zum nachdenken anregt wieder zu GNOME zu wechseln
<webs553> joschi: so ein config file gibts bei mir nicht, wie soll das aussehn?
<bekks> man ssh_config
<bekks> schweegi: Benutze doch einfach die GNOME Bluetooth Applikationen unter KDE. Geht problemfrei.
<joschi> webs553: what bekks said. Du kannst das Zertifikat/den key, den ssh (bzw. sshfs) benutzen soll fest für einen bestimmten host eintragen
<schweegi> bekks:  wenn du mir sagst wo ich das standard-programm in den quellen finde, was in GNOME verwendet wird, gerne (blueman kenne ich schon)
<schweegi> und gnome-bluetooth gibt es in den quellen nicht
<schweegi> wieso wird das heute gefunden und gestern nicht? jetzt hat kpackagekit unter "gnome-bluetooth" den eintrag gefunden den ich haben wollte
<bekks> kpackagekit ist böse. Nimm synaptic.
<schweegi> okay
<schweegi> habe gnome-bluetooth installiert, ist aber nicht im menü findbar. muss ich erst bluedevil entfernen?
<bekks> schweegi: Dadurch wird es auch nicht im Menü auftauchen.
<pog> ich bin jetzt in einem chroot-Fenster meiner 8.10-Installation, weil da das Netz nicht ging, hab ich ein 10.04 gestartet, und chroot gemacht.
<pog> in den sources list sehe ich nur intrepid-quellen...
<bekks> pog: Sauber zerschossen, die Installation.
<bekks> pog: Da hat jemand versucht, von 8,10 auf Ibex upzudaten.
<pog> vermutlich
<schweegi> bekks:  ich starte mal eben neu und entferne vorher bluedevil. vielleicht taucht es dann ja im tray automatisch auf..
<bekks> schweegi: Lass es. Wird es nicht.
<bekks> Warum sollte irgendeine App starten, nur weil eine andere deinstalliert ist?
<xaos3k> schweegi: hast du vorher windows genutzt?
<adnc> würde jemand von den atom prozessoren abraten bezüglich eines heimservers?
<xaos3k> schweegi: du könntest im run-dialog mal gnome-bluetooth reinschreiben und guggn obs so funktioniert
<bekks> adnc: Das ist Offtopic.
<schweegi> xaos3k: für mich zu hause das letzte mal vor über einem jahr, bin seitdem bei ubuntu und seit einer woche bei kubuntu
<pog> ansonstgen scheint der REchner mit 10.04 sehr gut zu laufen. Vermutlich migriere ich das Home, und mache eine Installation darueber. 
<adnc> bekks, wirklich?
<bekks> adnc: Ja.
<adnc> was daran
<k1l> ,ot? hardwareberatung wie gesagt im offtopic adnc 
<shetlandpony> hardwareberatung wie gesagt im offtopic adnc: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<adnc> super
<schweegi> xaos3k: ne, da kommt nix. unter eingabe von "bluetooth" nur bluedevil und der funktioniert gar nicht. 
<bekks> schweegi: er sagte auch "gnome-bluetooth".
<schweegi> bekks:  habe ich ja, da findet der aber nix.
<pog> ich werde das home rauscopieren, mit gparted die Disk anders formatieren, v.a. eig. Homepartition, und dann entweder uebers 810 installieren, oder parallel. 
<bekks> schweegi: Dann schau in deiner Paketverwaltung, welche Dateien von dem gnome-bluetooth Paket installiert wurden.
<bekks> Oder schau auf packages.ubuntu.com nach
<xaos3k> unter gnome würde mir noch einfallen dasses eventuell als applet läuft, bei kde weiss ich das net
<pog> oder gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, auf 10.04 upzugraden (das einfacher waere)?
<bekks> pog: Wieso mit gparted? Wieso nicht einfach mit der Live CD komplett neu installieren?
<webs553> joschi: ich hab mich da jetzt ein bisschen eingelesen und mir dieses .ssh/config file erstellt. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292572/  Wie verwende ich diese Einstellung jetzt beim Verbinden mit ssh bzw sshfs?
<bekks> pog: In deinem Fall gibts nur noch die Neuinstallation.
<pog> die home-daten muss ich auf jeden Fall sicherstellen.
<pog> o.k.
<bekks> pog: Ja, hat aber genau nichts mit gparted zu tun.
<joschi> webs553: `ssh amazon`
<webs553> achso :) ^^
<bekks> webs553: Die Datei heisst "ssh_config".
<joschi> bekks: nö
<joschi> bekks: ~/.ssh/config stimmt schon
<schweegi> bekks:  der hat mir "gnome-bluetooth" und "libgnome-bluetooth8" installiert
<bekks> schweegi: Schau in der Paketverwaltung WELCHE DATEIEN durch diese Pakete installiert wurden.
<schweegi> bekks:  der zeigt mir nur eine dateiliste an, wo das paket hininstalliert wurde und wo welche daten. hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533462/ 
<webs553> joschi: mit "ssh amazon" funktionierts wunderbar und loggt sich ein, aber "sshfs amazon /mnt/amazon" gibt mir nur ein missing host zurück
<bekks> weil "amazon" nunmal kein host ist.
<webs553> bekks: schon klar, aber dafür hab ich doch in der .ssh/config hinterlegt was hostname,user und identifyfile ist
<schweegi> bekks: ich habs. man musste einfach "bluetooth-applet" im terminal eingeben und jetzt ist gnome-bluetooth gestartet.
<bekks> webs553: Ja, für den Befehl ssh. Aber eben nicht in der /etc/hosts
<xaos3k> schweegi: dacht ichs mir doch :)
<schweegi> xaos3k:  muss ich jetzt nur noch irgendwie mit ins menü einbinden. bluedevil fliegt jetzt erstmal raus :) 
<joschi> webs553: wenn sshfs die ssh_config nicht komplett mag, kannst du die einzelnen optionen ja auch direkt mit -o übergeben (siehe sshfs(1), http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/sshfs.1.html)
<pog> ich hab zwei Nautilus-Root fenster offen, um das home auf eine HD zu schieben, komisch, dass er probleme mit der Leseberechtigung von gewissen Hiddenfiles hat.
<joschi> webs553: ich würde allerdings erst versuchen, den hostname von amazon als host in die ssh_config einzutragen
<bekks> pog: Mach beide Fenster wieder zu. Nautilus als root ist einfach nur böse.
<pog> hoffe, dass cp -a geht..
<xaos3k> schweegi: kannst ja auch einfach nen schnellstarter basteln
<pog> o.k. ich versuche mit dp
<pog> cp
<webs553> bekks: stimmt, hab ich aber jetzt, aber immer noch "missing host". Wenn ich aber ein :/ anhänge also "sshfs amazon:/ /mnt/amazon" angebe kommt nur ein "connection reset by peer"
<k1l> pog: nicht wie ein bekloppter mit sudo rumhantieren. vor allem nicht mit nautilus
<bekks> ping amazon sagt was bei dir?
<schweegi> xaos3k: genau das mache ich. danke für den tipp :) 
<k1l> ,backup? pog 
<shetlandpony> pog, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<pog> k11 bin an einer migration, d.h. muss ein update machen und ein home sichern.
<pog> ich schaue das ma an k1l
<webs553> joschi: wie gesagt der hostname steht ja schon drin, siehe http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292572/
<xaos3k> funzt ssh überhaupt ohne angabe eines usernames?
<k1l> pog: dann lies mal die genannten artikel
<bekks> pog: Das rechtfertigt dein komisches Vorgehen genau gar nicht :)
<joschi> webs553: ich sehe da nur "Hostname ..." und "Host amazon"
<bekks> xaos3k: klar.
<bekks> xaos3k: man ssh lesen :)
<pog> (rechtfertigung) find's eigentlich normal in einem Filebrowser ein Ordner rumzuschieben...
<xaos3k> bekks: da wo ich mich per ssh hinverbinde hab ich immer nen account, deswegen is mir das neu ;)
<bekks> pog: aber nicht als root mit nautilus.
<bekks> cp, rsync, tar.
<bekks> in deinem Fall würde ich sudo tar benutzen.
<k1l> pog: genau so verballerst du dir nämlich die rechte.
<webs553> joschi: hä, ja, jetzt steh ich aufn schlauch, wie/was soll ich denn sonst reinschreiben?
<bekks> Da kannst Du Dir sicher sein, auch wirklich alles zu sichern.
<pog> sind die Gruende irgendwo dokumentiert, ah, ja das ist doof. o.k. verwende vielleicht Tar.
<bekks> webs553: was ist die Ausgabe von "ping amazon"?
<pog> ich will natuerlich nachher nciht alle Berechtigungen falsch...
<bekks> pog: Dann nimm sudo tar.
<pog> thanks
<joschi> webs553: "Host $URI-zu-AMI" und den rest belassen. oder eben das identityfile via -o an sshfs übergeben
<webs553> joschi: achso ok, das mit -o hab ich vorhin schon probiert, aber der wollte das nicht, ich hab das am ende mit "-o SSHOPT=i amazon.pem" angegeben, war das richtig?
<joschi> webs553: ähm, da hast du die manpage falsch verstanden
<joschi> webs553: -o IdentityFile=foo…
<webs553> ahso ok
<webs553> joschi: jetzt bekomm ich mit dieser Zeile ein connection reset by peer "sshfs username@xxxxx.amazonaws.com:/ /mnt/amazon -o SSHOPT=IdentifyFile=amazon.pem"
<bekks> webs553: Falsch.
<joschi> webs553: was zum teufel hast du mit deinem SSHOPT?
<bekks> 1117 150319 < joschi> webs553: -o IdentityFile=foo
<bekks> Steht da irgendwas von "SSHOPT"?
<webs553> sorry, tippfehler, ohne sshopt :)
<webs553> aber selbes problem
<bekks> Liegt das amazon.pem File im aktuellen Verzeichnis?
<webs553> jep, wenn ich absoluten pfad angebe kommt der selbe fehler
<bekks> Und mit -o SSHOPT="IdentifyFile=amazon.pem" gehts auch nicht?
<webs553> bekks: nein auch nicht, connection reset by peer
<bekks> Dann probier mal: -o ssh_opt_IdentityFile=amazon.pem
<joschi> webs553: -d   -o debug enable debug output (implies -f)
<webs553> gibts auf dem server irgend ein logfile, das mir sagt wo der haken ist?
<joschi> bekks: SSHOPT und sshopt_* sind flasch
<bekks> und unmittelbar nach dem Befehl ein echo $? 
<joschi> webs553: siehe die vorige zeile
<webs553> joschi: jetzt kommt ein "permission denied (publickey)" und danach das conn. reset by peer
<joschi> webs553: wenn du den debug mode aktiviert hast, steht da sicherlich noch mehr…
<webs553> joschi: leider nicht, so wurde es ausgeführt http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292589/
<joschi> strange
<webs553> gibts eine log datei evtl auf dem server welche mir mehr details ausspuckt?
<bekks> webs553: Wissen wir nicht. Schau halt nach. :)
<joschi> webs553: wenn SyslogFacility nicht geändert wurde im AUTH log
<webs553> wenn ich das ganze mit sudo ausführe kommt folgendes: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292592/
<joschi> webs553: wieso denn jetzt plötzlich sudo? was sollte das bringen?
<mcnesium> hä ich hab hier n lucid server und sudo do-release-upgrade sagt mir no new release found... warum?
<joschi> webs553: btw, in deinem pastie war das identityfile noch in /home/user/amazon/xxxxx.pem und nicht /home/user/amazon.pem
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: weils noch kein neues LTS gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: vielleicht schon mal in die man page geschaut? ;-)
<mcnesium> aso muss ich mit -d machen, wa?
<k1l> mcnesium: nein
<joschi> mcnesium: willst du das bei einem server wirklich?
<k1l> -d ist für develop
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: dann landest du bei 11.04. du musst schon alles lesen :-)
<mcnesium> joschi: ich brauch das aktuelle bitlbee, weil da der facebook chat nichmehr die ganzen bugs hat, die das paket in lucid hat
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? mcnesium nicht einfach wild rumfummeln
<shetlandpony> mcnesium nicht einfach wild rumfummeln, upgrade_auf_10.10 ist Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<webs553> joschi: sind beides die Selben :)
<joschi> mcnesium: apt-pinning heißt das zauberwort
<joschi> mcnesium: du willst nicht nur wegen eines einzigen pakets von einem LTS release weg wechseln
<mcnesium> naja, so schlimm kann ja n upgrade eigentlich nich sein, ich hab den server seit 9.04 immer geupgradet wenn n neues release kam
<mcnesium> wer weiß wo noch überall bugs drin sind, die ich damit fixen kann ;)
<mcnesium> musste roundcube schon runterladen und kopieren, weils es im repo nur in ner steinzeitversion gab
<joschi> webs553: eventuell kann sshfs nicht mit x.509 keys umgehen. in die richtung müsstest du mal selbst recherchieren
<joschi> webs553: wobei du dann natürlich immer noch selbst entsprechende "standard" ssh keys generieren und nutzen könntest
<bekks> mit echo $? errorlevel herausfinden und weitersuchen :)
<mcnesium> und das mit dem apt-pinning verträgt sich mit den normalen update routinen? wird ja immer gesagt, bei ubuntu soll man das so machen wie die sich das denken, sonst geht irgendwas früher oder später krachen
<bekks> mcnesium: ja.
<mcnesium> bekks: versteh ich das richtig? ich muss in die sources.list die repos von maveric hinzufügen und dann in /etc/apt/prefs.d/ ne datei mit dem package bla anlegen?
<bekks> mcnesium: Ich habe keine Ahnung was du da vorhast.
<bekks> mcnesium: Welche Ubuntu Version hast du im Moment?
<mcnesium> lucid
<bekks> mcnesium: Warum gehst du dann nicht den "normalen" Updateweg?
<mcnesium> wie gesagt, ich will eigentlich nur das paket bitlbee upraden
<bekks> Dann wirst du keinen Erfolg damit haben.
<bekks> Bau es selbst.
<mcnesium> und weiter oben fragte man, warum ich wegen eines paketes n distupgrade machen will und empfahl mir apt-pinning
<bekks> Wenn du Pakete aus anderen Releases verwenden willst, handelst Du Dir Probleme ein, die Du anschliessend selber lösen darfst.
<mcnesium> joschi: was sagst du dazu?
<webs553> joschi, normalerweise müsste es mit diesen keyfiles schon gehen, bei den ganzen Anleitungen wie http://www.emreakkas.com/linux-tips/how-to-mount-amazon-ec2-drive-locally-fuse-sshfs ists auch nicht anders beschrieben, und normal per ssh komm ich damit ja rein, komische Sache
<shetlandpony> webs553's url: http://tinyurl.com/2esa9vv | How to mount Amazon ec2 drive locally - fuse + sshfs? - www.emreakkas.com
<joschi> mcnesium: ich sage dazu, dass du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning lesen solltest
<mcnesium> joschi: hab ich vor der nase, der artikel ist mir aber irgendwie nicht aussagekräftig genug, was die änderungen in der soures.list betrifft
<mcnesium> zumals da um dapper geht...
<bekks> mcnesium: In dem Apt-Pinning Artikel geht es um Lucid.
<bekks> Wie ganz oben auf der Seite zu lesen ist.
<Lufti> ich habe hier einen rechner mit jaunty drauf. Dieser soll eine neuere Version vom Pidgin bekommen, da ICQ anscheinend das protokoll oder so geändert hat und jetzt nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Komme ich irgendwie um ein Distupgrade herum?
<joschi> naja, fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die code samples sich noch auf dapper beziehen ;)
<bekks> Lufti: Ja. Lies das Topic.
<joschi> allerdings sollte wenigstens ein *bisschen* mentale transferleistung erwartet werden können
<bekks> Lufti: Ändere die Login Server, nimm SSL heraus. Geht wieder.
<k1l> Lufti: topic lesen
<joschi> mcnesium: was ist dir nicht konkret nicht aussagekräftig genug?
<mcnesium> bekks: richtig, aber in dem beispiel der sources.list stehen die dapper repos drin. heißt das, die stehen dort _zusätzlich_ zu den lucid repos drin? 
<mcnesium> bekks: joschi heißt das also weiterhin, dass ich in meine sources.list zustzlich die maveric repos eintragen muss, wenn ich das bitlbee paket aus maverick haben will?
<Lufti> bekks, k1l: danke
<joschi> mcnesium: ja. und dann eben über die prioritäten dafür sorgen, dass alle paket trotzdem noch aus lucid kommen.
<joschi> mcnesium: alle bis auf bitlbee (und ggf. dessen abhängigkeiten und deren abhängigkeiten und deren abhängigkeiten und deren abhängigkeiten …)
<mcnesium> hmm das könnten ja ne ganze menge sein wegen den ganzen messenger protokollen und so
<jokrebel> .oO( Frage: will man sowas wirklich? )
<mcnesium> oder sind die alle in dem pidgin libpurple drin?
<mcnesium> vielleicht mach ich doch lieber n dist upgrade ^^
<mcnesium> is früher oder später sowieso dran, nech?
<bekks> mcnesium: Da du Lucid hast, bist du erst in ... spätestens 4 Jahren dran.
<mcnesium> hmm... nur weil die dummen facebook namen nich angezeigt werden -.-
<Lufti> Ebenen ein 10.04 Ubuntu auf 10.10 geupdated mit do-dist-upgrade. Es gab keine Fehler, jedoch friert der PC irgendwann beim "Ubuntu Loading Screen" ein. Wechsel in die Konsole (strg+alt+FX) nicht möglich. ESC macht auch nichts. Eine Idee?
<mcnesium> lol das fängt ja gut an 
<mcnesium> zum glück zwingt mich meine freundin jetz zum essen machen, also vertage ich das problem einfach ^^
<joschi> mcnesium: probier das mit dem apt-pinning. und dann eben vor dem update von bitlbee erstmal die abhängigkeiten anzeigen lassen
<joschi> mcnesium: vielleicht ist es ja nur das eine paket (oder bitlbee + libpurple) und sonst nichts
<nyso> hiho
<Keba> wir installiere ich (ubuntu 10.04, 64bit) 32-bit grafiktreiber?
<Keba> (für die nvidia geforce 8600gt)
<xaos3k> Keba: wieso will man das?
<Keba> xaos3k: weil x3 nicht funktioniert
<bekks> Keba: geht nicht.
<Keba> das lief mal, nu aber nicht mehr :/ und keine ahnung was ich in der zeit deinstalliert habe
<Keba> bekks: kk
<bekks> Und die Nvidiatreiber funktionieren sauber unter 10.04 64bit.
<bekks> Habe ich hier gerade laufen.
<ThreeM> garantie is was feines... vorallem ideal wenn amn selbst ein gerät hat welches ok ist, aber das modell selbst oft serienfehler hat
<ThreeM> ups
<ThreeM> sorry
<dreamon_> Woran liegt es das dhcp oftmals nicht funktioniert? gibt es da einen Trick?
<bekks> dreamon_: Definiere "funktioniert nicht"?
<dreamon_> bekks, er bekommt halt keinen Adresse.. wenn ich manuell vergebe geht es sofort
<xaos3k> nur an einem rechner oder an mehreren?
<bekks> dreamon_: DHCP Server prüfen.
<dreamon_> hab das an mehreren das problem .. seit kurzem auch bei Wlan.. seltsam..
<dreamon_> Andere PC geht es ohne Probleme.. versteh ich nicht.
<dreamon_> bekks, ist eine Fritzbox.
<dreamon_> von 5Rechnern geht es bei 3 nicht
<xaos3k> dhcp is bei den 3 rechnern aber eingestellt, oder wie?
<xaos3k> chftziu
<xaos3k> sorry, das war meine mom, die spinnt schon wieder
<xaos3k> jbkjstjz
<Fuchs> haettest Du die Guete das in den Griff zu bekommen? Danke. 
<dreamon_> die meisten hab ich fest vergeben. Aber wenn ich spontan einen anstecke dann ist da meist dhcp eingestellt.. und er macht und macht.. und nix passiert
<xaos3k> sorry, schon erledigt :)
<xaos3k> naja, es macht wenig sinn feste ip's zu verteilen wenn man eigentlich per dhcp ran will
<bekks> dreamon_: Starte die Fritzbox regelmäßig neu.
<dreamon_> xaos3k, Warum, Ich will ja nicht immer suchen muessen. 
<dreamon_> bekks, Leider schon versucht.. 
<dreamon_> Die Switches werden ja vermutlich keinen Reset braucht?
<niCe> hi, ich bin grad dabei einen plan wie ich ein netzwerk aufbaue (nicht hardware mäßig), es geht um den aufbau bez. eingesetzte software, die verbindung (einzelne clients übers internet) - also eine liste was auf dem server läuft für dienste, offene ports uvm.
<bekks> Aufbau: Sternverkabelung. Serverdienste: alles was man für die Clients braucht. Internet: Proxy installieren.
<niCe> es geht nur um einen plan, welche programme ich dann verwende kommt erst im 2. schritt - es geht nur darum wie ist wer mit was verbunden (lan / internet) und was soll welcher server anbieten
<srtu> hat jemand von euch auch probleme bei der einwahl auf dem isq server?
<srtu> mit pidgin
<hdp> Ja
<srtu> ich nutze den server > login.messaging.aol.com
<srtu> mh schonmal nen anderen probiert?
<bekks> hdp, srtu: Beide Topic lesen. Jetzt.
<hdp> Nein, es ist mir eh wurst.
<niCe> srtu, bin auch schon seit 2 tagen offline in icq, ka was die haben
<Fuchs> niCe: das, was im Topic steht
<Fuchs> niCe: die Loesung steht auch gleich da. 
<srtu> haha ok fuchs, sorry
<djystyler> jo leute?
<niCe> fuchs, ist mir egal, ich habs als ansatzt zum absetzten genommen - die ganzen russischen anfragen nerven mich eh schon ewig
<srtu> versteh ich net, ich bekome vielleicht einmal im monat spam über icq
<djystyler> Suche Webdesigner, Programmierer und Grafiker für ein open source Game Projekt bitte melden
<tm> ,ot? djystyler 
<shetlandpony> djystyler: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<pog> etwas enttauschend, hab nun das 10.04 installiert, und bei der festen Installation wird mein WLAN nicht erkannt, sieht fast so aus, als sei der WLAN-Chip  gar nicht erkannt. 
<niCe> ich hab täglich 10 anfragen (ok hatte auch 2. acc.)
<bekks> pog: Ja, dann installier halt den Treiber.
<bekks> pog: Muss ja nicht immer alles OOTB funktionieren.
<pog> komisch, dass die live-CD so gut funkionierte...
<pog> anderes wegen ootb ist leider eine Erfahrungstatsache
<bekks> pog: Dein Satz kein Sinn :)
<Minipluto> ist es Programmablauftechnisch möglich, dass GDM lädt aber die Grafik abstürzt bzw. hängen bleibt? es kommt bei mir nämlich manchmal vor, dass es vor GDM schwarz bleibt und man nur oben links den (nicht blinkenden) Cursor sieht. Allerdings nicht in dieser „DOS“ Standardauflösung, sondern schon in einer höheren. Aber es scheint so, dass er dann trotzdem auf Tastendrücke reagiert, denn wenn ich dann die Aus-Taste drücke und ...
<Minipluto> ... dann Enter, fährt er runter.
<foo_> hi
<foo_> wie kann ich Dateien, besser Verzeichnisse verschluesseln ohne root-Rechte zu benoetigten (auch sudo scheidet aus, da es auf allen Linuxbasierten Systemen funktionieren soll). Nach möglichkeit kein GPG
<foo_> truecrypt, dm-crypt & Co brauchen alle root-Rechte wenns ums mounten geht :(
<sash_> foo_: ecryptfs
<Deem> foo_: es gibt auch sowas nettes, das nennt sich "su -"
<sash_> Deem: aber nicht hier
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: braucht auch root-rechte, da muss mounten.
<sash_> fusermount
<sash_> braucht keine rootrechte afaik
<Deem> sash_: fedora hat kein su? o_O
<sash_> Deem: ich mein den channel und damit abstrahiert ubuntu du nasenbaer
<sash_> ich meinte encfs, mensch...
<LetoThe2nd> portabel ist irgendwie anders, sagt mir mein urin-stinkt.
<sash_> encfs .crypt crypt
<pog> kann es sein, dass bei einer Festen installation, im Gegensatz zu Live-CD die Funknetze defaultmaessig deaktiviert sind?
<Frickelpit> nö
<pog> in iwconfig sehe ich die interne Karte und den externen stick,nur ist es deaktiviert..
<Fuchs> pog: networkmanager kann das deaktivieren, rechtsklick drauf
<Fuchs> pog: oder Du hast irgendwo einen killswitch.  Man koennte auch mal iwconfig und iwlist scan  anschauen
<Deem> sash_: nasenbär? o_O und ubuntu hat sehr wohl su -
<sash_> und was passiert dann? bei dektiviertem root?
<Deem> root ist ja nicht deaktiviert... aber mit dämmert grade... root hat ja kein pw gesetzt :D
<pog> ist eben ausgegraut... die iwlist scan sagen network down, und bis anhin gelang es mir nicht es zu starten.
<Deem> vergissw as ich gesagt habe. auf einem server hingegen würde das sehr wohl funktionieren, aber bei einem dekstop is blöd
<sash_> ach... 
<LetoThe2nd> sash_ - Deem: 1-0.
<Deem> ausser man setzt bei root ein pw, aber das möchte man nicht
<sash_> hier nicht, nein. und jetzt psch ;)
<pog> ich muss das Netzproblem spaeter nochmals anschauen, sollte ja laufen, zumal es ab Live-CD gegangen ist. Danke allerseits.
<foo23> ueberhaupt jemand da?
<robbe> foo23: hmm
<LetoThe2nd> foo23: nö.
<Deem> foo23: hier ist nie auch noch irgendjemand. wir sind alle geister die sich in deiesen channel verirrt haben. eigentlich ist das ein jenseits channel. sterbliche können ihn nicht betreten. da du hier bist, heißt das, dass du tot bist. :P
<robbe> hihi
<foo23> ich habs gerade gemerkt. publics war warum auch immer im ignore
<foo23> ich frag ueberall und bekomme nie eine antwort ... %->
<robbe> *jetzt schon vor der geisterstunde bibbert*
<robbe> caillean: \o/
<Fuchs> robbe: bitte nicht im Supportkanal (ja, Du kannst drueben nicht rein, weiss ich, aber hier kassierst Du dafuer sehr schnell auch einen Bann) 
<robbe> leider :( ... die flauschigen wesen hab ich im query importiert ;)
<foo23> bye
<williwer> nabend, hab auf meinem kubuntu das problem das ich dort kein netz bekomme, weder wlan noch lan
<williwer> der stecker "sagt"  netzwerk deaktiviert
<Wangata> hi leute brauche unbedingt hilfe, es geht um meine Grafikkarte - ist eine SIS VGA 700 Series... kann mir wer helfen, es funktioniert nicht, habe Linux Mint - also auch eine auf Ubuntu basierende Distribution
<williwer> aber die bluetoothmaus läuft und in den systemeinstellungen ist auch netzwerk läuft
<williwer> und hier unter ubu gehts ja auch
<williwer> kann mir wer sagen welchen dienst ich da starten muß, bzw welcher sich da aufgehängt hat
<bekks> williwer: Es tut uns leid - aber Linux Mint wird hier nicht supported.
<williwer> bekks  ich hab kubuntu!!!!!
<williwer> Wangata,  hat mint
<bekks> williwer: ah ok :)
<bekks> williwer: Dann aktivier das Interface doch mal mit ifconfig.
<Wangata> kennst du zufälligerweise ein deutsch supportforum ? für linux mint
<williwer> bekks, ich probiers mal
<bekks> Wangata: Nein, ich habe Linux Mint noch nie genutzt. Aber die haben sicherlich irgendwas dazu auf Ihrer Homepage verlinkt.
<zeitsofa> sagt mal bin ich nu doof: iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 444:449 -d 192.168.0.2 -j ACCEPT forwarded mir doch alle Ports von 444 bis 449 on der firewall kiste auf die 0.2er dose oder?
<Wangata> ist es möglich über meine jetztige distribution ubuntu zu installieren ?
<zeitsofa> eth0 is meine externes iface
<bekks> Wangata: Möglich ja, zu empfehlen nein. Neuinstallation ist schneller und problemfreier.
<DeannaT2> Wangata, da ist auch ein chat dabei http://www.linuxmintusers.de/
<Wangata> welche distribution empfiehlst du mir.. nützt dir lspci ?
<bekks> Wangata: Ubuntu.
<bekks> Wangata: lspci bringt nichts.
<Wangata> ist das nicht dazu da um Hardware auszulesen ? Ich meine wegen der Hardware Komponenten Unterstützung ?
<bekks> Wangata: Das Kannst du alles selbst nachlesen.
<bekks> ,hcl? Wangata 
<shetlandpony> Wangata: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Wangata> ah okay, danke
<williwer> re
<williwer> bekks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399287/   das gibt ifconfig 
<Kasjopaja> hallo ich hab mir grade 2 neue festplatten eingebaut 1tb WD und immer wenn ich eine partition anlege steht in der laufwerksverwaltung "the partition is misaligned by 512 bytes. this may result very poor performance
<bekks> williwer: nopaste mal ifconfig -a
<Kasjopaja> hab schon bei google gesucht aber die ganzen antworten haben mir nich wirklcih geholfen
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Womit partitionierst Du die?
<Kasjopaja> hab schon alles formatiert und neu angelegt usw
<Kasjopaja> na mit ubuntu
<Kasjopaja> laufwerksverwaltung - laufwerk formatieren
<bekks> Damit _formatiert_ man, aber man _partitioniert_ damit nicht.
<Kasjopaja> egal welche größe oderwelches datei system die meldung kommt immer wieder
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Womit partitionierst Du?
<williwer> bekks, moment muß halt immer abmelden, versuch gerade mich im forum durchzulesen
<Kasjopaja> ich will nur eine partition...
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Das spielt keine Rolle. Die muss trotzdem sauber angelegt sein. Mit zB fdisk.
<_T4b_1> Ich habe gerade frisch eine PPA hinzugefügt, als ich ein Paket (das einzige in der PPA, übrigens ;-) daraus installieren wollte kam "Nicht authentifizuiert", blablabla. Bei sudo add-apt-repository sollte dieser Schlüssel doch eigentlich auch installiert werden, oder?
<dadrc_> _T4b_1: wenn es denn einen gibt und der autor es nicht irgendwie versaut hat, ja
<Kasjopaja> tut mir leid handy runtergefallen
<Kasjopaja> die partition erstelle ich auch unter laufwerksverwaltung
<_T4b_1> dadrc: War 'ne Launchpad PPA - kann der Autor es da überhaupt versauen?
<k1l> ,gparted? Kasjopaja 
<shetlandpony> Kasjopaja, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<DeannaT2> Kasjopaja, aber du brauchst dazu gparted oder fdisk
<dadrc> _T4b_1: anscheinend, denn wie du schon sagtest, wird der key normalerweise automatisch hinzugefügt
<Kasjopaja> na fdisk is doch schon dabei oder?
<_T4b_1> dadrc: Okay, danke für die Antwort. :-)
<_T4b_1> Ich hab dann gleich die nächste Frage: Mein Vater hat auch Ubuntu, und der hat noch nie was von "PPA"s gehört, geschweige denn eine hinzugefügt. Trotzdem ist bei ihm scheinbar kein einziges Paket authetifiziert.
<Kasjopaja> na mist wo bekomm ich jetzt ohne internet gparted her...
<Kasjopaja> aber danke für die hilfe werds mal damit versuchen
<_T4b_1> Aber wie kann der Schlüssel der offiziellen Quellen fehlen?
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn man ihn verehentlich gelöscht hat? )
<jokrebel> +s
<dadrc> jo, was anderes fällt mir auch nicht ein
<DeannaT2> Kasjopaja, hast du die ubuntu-live cd?
 * Wedelwolf is noch weg
<dadrc> _T4b_1: es gibt in den Einstellungen für die Paketquellen einen Knopf zum Wiederherstellen der Standardeinstellungen
<_T4b_1> dadrc: Danke, dann mache ich das bei ihm mal...
<williwer> bekks, http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/218  das ist ifco..-a
<williwer> keiner ne idee wo das hackt??
<williwer> wie ich das netzwerk wieder anschieb
<zeitsofa> bei mir hilft da immer kinder aus dem büro schicken :D
<zeitsofa> williwer: wenn ich dein nopaste da richtig sehe haste keine ip. befindet sich in deinem netzwerk nen dhcp server?
<zeitsofa> wenn ja "sudo dhclient" ausführen.
<LupusE> hi
<zeitsofa> huhu
<williwer> zeitsofa, dneke nicht woran erkenn ich das weil hier auf ubu läufts ja auch
<williwer> einstellungen waren wenn ich mich richtig entsinnne   auto dhcp
<k1l> williwer: was ist denn das, wenn das andere ubuntu ist?
<zeitsofa> williwer: terminal auf und sudo dhclient rein
<zeitsofa> williwer: wenn du ip bekommst == dhcp im netzwerk vorhanden.
<zeitsofa> wenn nicht dann sehen wir weiter
<zeitsofa> williwer: steckste per kabel dran?
<williwer> auch
<williwer> aber weder kabel noch wlan laufen
<williwer> wechsel immer auf ubu
<zeitsofa> na dann teste mal sudo dhclient
<williwer> zeitsofa, meinst du dhcpclient?
<zeitsofa> also bei mir unter lucid heisst das dhclient
<williwer> okay
<zeitsofa> aber möglich das bei dir dhcpclient heisst ka. probiers aus.
<zeitsofa> das war wohl der falsche pc :D
<Kasjopaja> also ich hab jetzt eine partition mit gepartet erstellt aber bekomme immernoch die meldung "the partition is misaligned
<k1l> Kasjopaja: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/seltsame-warnung-the-partition-is-misaligned/#post-2642796
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/23ho2ve | Seltsame Warnung: The partition is misaligned › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Kasjopaja> jop kenn ich schon
<k1l> aber?
<zeitsofa> Kasjopaja: wd green carver?
<Kasjopaja> ja
<zeitsofa> dann geh mal googlen.
<zeitsofa> http://www.g-loaded.eu/2010/03/29/partition-misalignment-slows-4096-byte-sector-hard-drives/
<shetlandpony> zeitsofa's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yuem5z | Partition Misalignment Slows Down 4096-Byte Sector Hard Disks
<zeitsofa> http://www.dict.cc/?s=misaligned
<Kasjopaja> na super bis ich das verstanden hab bestell ich mir lieber 2 andere platten
<tm> ist die Platte eine WD20EARS?
<Kasjopaja> nein wdc wd10ears-11m2b1
<Kasjopaja> nur 1 tb
<zeitsofa> tm das ist afaik egal. diese problem haben soweit ich im bilde bin alle deren gree platten.
<Kasjopaja> also ich auf der seite steht doch auch nur das man die partition mit gparted erstellen soll
<Kasjopaja> und bei geparted gibts nirgens ein menue für raid
<k1l> Kasjopaja: es geht um die ausrichtung der partitionen. also wann sie auf der platte anfangen und wieder aufhören
<zeitsofa> Kasjopaja: du willst nicht ernsthaft ne green platte als raid benutzen? ich hab 20 stück von denen verkauft weil die im raid sowas von garnix taugen. ich tippe mal drauf das bei dir das teil nicht auf lba63 sondern auf 64 steht.
<Kasjopaja> mh
<Kasjopaja> verdammt aber auch na dann spar ich mir den mist und kauf andere
<williwer_> zeitsofa, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399290/   daq tut sich nix
<zeitsofa> nach dem 4. dedigraded raid verbund mit den platten habe ich die aus dem storage genommen. zu hause als externe platte oder im desktop der kinder hab ich noch welche. kauf dir die wd re4 wenn du was gutes für dein raid tun willst ;) aber nun wirds offtopic :)
<Eonfar> hallo
<Eonfar> ich hab unity installiert
<Eonfar> wie kann ich denn zu unity überwechseln?
<zeitsofa> williwer_: nopaste mal bitte ifconfig eth0 ausgabe
<LupusE> ,unity? Eonfar 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LupusE, ich weiss nichts ueber unity, ich verbinde aber 12 Dinge mit unity. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche unity' zum suchen nach Informationen
<bekks> williwer_: Das ding hat doch jetzt eine IP.
<k1l> Eonfar: beim anmeldescreen unten unity auswählen anstatt gnome/kde-desktop
<bekks> williwer_: ifconfig eth0, netstat -rn und cat /etc/resolv.conf nach nopaste.
<williwer_> bekks, verbindet sich aber nicht
<bekks> "Verbindet sich nicht" bedeutet was genau?
<williwer_> kein netz
<zeitsofa> bekks: lass ihn lieber die nopasts machen ;)
<williwer_> weder wlan noch kabel
<bekks> Das Ding hat eine IP bekommen, also auch Netz.
<bekks> Sieht man sehr schön in deinem Nopaste.
<williwer_> bekks,  dieses steckericon in der leiste "sagt"  netzwerk deaktiviert
<zeitsofa> williwer_: 19:58 < bekks> williwer_: ifconfig eth0, netstat -rn und cat /etc/resolv.conf nach nopaste.
<bekks> williwer_: Das Icon interessiert mich kein Stück.
<williwer_> okay wechsel mal
<bekks> Du machst das eh komplett manuell, daher wird das Ding immer "deaktiviert" sagen.
<tm> Kasjopaja: was kommt denn bei einem sudo fdisk .l
<bekks> Nopaste die angeforderten Dinge erstmal.
<tm> Kasjopaja: was kommt denn bei einem sudo fdisk -l raus?
<williwer_> okay
<zeitsofa> williwer_: wir wollen hier nicht irgendwelche bildchen sehen oder raten was das problem ist. wenn du schnell an deine ziel kommen möchtest mach bitte die nopastes :)
<Kasjopaja> tm erstmal isses wurscht hab schon bestellt und die beiden ausgebaut
<tm> Kasjopaja: ok
<zeitsofa> bekks: ich trau mich ja fast schon wetten das nenen ping 8.8.8.8 antworten zurück gibt.
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Es liegt garantiert an der Partitionierung.
<bekks> Wie ich vor einer Stunde schon sagte.
<m15k> Moin, ich habe Ubuntu neuinstalliert und seit der Neuinstallation habe ich kein Audigerät mehr in der Audioaufnahme. Was könnte ich da machen?
<Eonfar> bekomm ich nicht angezeigt
<Eonfar> im login screen steht nix von unity
<Eonfar> warum auch immer
<Kasjopaja> ja aber entweder es geht oder es geht nich alles andere dazwischen interessiert mich nich :)
<Eonfar> so wollte ich es auch machen
<Eonfar> aber kann nur zwischen den usern wählen
<Eonfar> wo soll denn das stehen
<Eonfar> bin auf abmelden
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Da Du meine und die Ratschläge von tm nicht befolgen willst - habe ich spontan auch keine Lust mehr Dir zu helfen.
<zeitsofa> m15k: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/soundprobleme den artikel schon durchstöbert
<Eonfar> aber find da nix
<Kasjopaja> bekks ist ja in ordnung :) hab mich entscheiden die beiden platten nicht im raid zu verwenden wodurch mein problem gelöst wurde
<Kasjopaja> ich bin euch für eure hilfe trotzdem sehr dankbar
<zeitsofa> Kasjopaja: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=763 letzter absatz ganz unten 
<Eonfar> also ich finde irgendwie nirgendwo eine möglichkeit, auf unity umzustellen. weiß nicht, wo das stehen soll. hab nur die auswahlmöglichkeiten zwischen den benutzern und gast. dann ok und abbrechen. das wars
<Kasjopaja> zeitsofa in welchem tab? die seite is bei highlights geblieben
<bekks> Eonfar: Google doch mal?
<k1l> Eonfar: http://khax.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/gdm1.png  da z.b. unten auf optionen
<zeitsofa> Kasjopaja: unter features ganz unten. ggf sollten wir damit dann aber in den Ot chan wechseln.
<k1l> Kasjopaja: überblick
<Eonfar> k1l: mein loginscreen sieht ja schonmal ganz anders aus. ist nicht bildschirmfüllend sondern nur ein kleines kästchen
<k1l> Eonfar: welches ubuntu nutzt du? ist unity installiert?
<Eonfar> k1l: maverick und unity hab ich über synaptics installiert
<k1l> Eonfar: bei 10.10. sieht es anders aus. aber unten ist eine leiste, wo ich es hier bei mir auf dem netbook umstellen kann.
<Kasjopaja> wie gesagt platten sind bestellt danke für die infos
<Eonfar> k1l: zeigt er bei mir nicht an
<Eonfar> k1l: hat er auch schon bei 10.04 nicht
<Eonfar> k1l: nur das kleine kästchen
<Eonfar> k1l: hab keine optionen oder sowas
<k1l> dann klick mal auf deinen nick
<Eonfar> k1l: dann logt er sich direkt ein ;-)
<k1l> da sollte ne pw abfrage kommen
<Eonfar> k1l: hab ja keine pws für die user vergeben
<janis96> dann vergib welche ?!
<williwer_> sorry folgs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399291/  hab ich da was falsch gelesen?
<williwer_> --help gibt den befehl auch nicht her
<zeitsofa> williwer_: ifconfig eth0 && netstat -r && cat/etc/resolv.conf
<zeitsofa> so kannst du das kopieren :)
<zeitsofa> williwer_: ifconfig eth0 && netstat -rn && cat/etc/resolv.conf williwer_ sorry hatte nen n vergessen.
<williwer_> scu zeitsofa aber die konsole ist nicht meine heimat, deshalb konnte ich das nicht deuten
<janis96> tschüss
<williwer_> auf ein neues
<matyy> Hallo, ich hab meine Bilder auf einer externen Festplatte und in Shotwell. Einmal vergessen, dass die Festplatte nicht drin ist und er zeigt die Bilder alle in "Fehlende Dateien". Festplatte wieder ran, Shotwell neugestart, bringt nichts - er hat aber alle Bilder - in der Kategorie "Fotos" sind sie alle, man kann sie öffnen, bearbeiten usw. nur sind alle Ereignisse weg, alles.... Google find ich nichts.
<zeitsofa> williwer_: np.
<williwer_> un isch hann sone honger
<matyy> Und shotwell gibt null Fehlermeldungen von sich
<bullgard4>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/Documentation/namespaces/compatibility-list.txt erwähnt einen UTS-Namensraum. Wofür steht »UTS«?
<bekks> Whatever.
<bekks> Einen kompletten Satz einfach so in die Befehlszeile hauen ist schon hart.
<tm> matyy: am besten shotwell in einem terminal von der commandline starten
<matyy> ja, tm, versucht, shotwell gibt nichts von sich, eine verbose option existiert auch nicht
<bekks> bullgard4: google fragen: "What is a UTS namespace?". Du weisst doch inzwischen sehr genau, dass wir nicht für Dich googlen.
<tm> matyy: dann schau dir mal die .xsession-errors im homeverzeichnis an, evtl. steht da mehr zu shotwell
<matyy> leider auch dort nichts,tm. Sollten Fehlermeldungen von Shotwell eigentlich dort landen? 
<blu3t0oth> matyy: Schon ein anderes Programm als shotwell probiert?
<blu3t0oth> z.B Gwenview
<blu3t0oth> Oder Shotwell mit der Konfiguration löschen, und danach neu installieren.,
<matyy> gwenview, gthumb, f-spot, digikam....alles ausprobiert und noch mehr ^ ^ blu3t0oth , shotwell funktioniert ja, es ist nur konfiguration verloren gegangen...
<zeitsofa> bullgard4: UTS == UNIX Time Sharing
<blu3t0oth> matyy, aber die können doch nicht einfach verpuffen x_X
<blu3t0oth> Gabs in den letzten Tagen neue Pakete für shotwell?
<matyy> Als die externe Festplatte nicht verbunden war, und Shotwell gestartet wurde, Zeigte er die Bilder ja auch ganz richtig in Fehlende dateien an. Jetzt ist die Festplatte dran, ich kann unter "fotos" alle fotos anschauen, aber sie sind auch immer noch unter "fehlende Dateien" und halt Ereignisse/Tags weg
<blu3t0oth> Könnte sein, dass Shotwell seit nem update die Konfiguration verölt <_>
<bekks> williwer: Nopaste den angeforderten Kram. Das waren drei Befehle, mit Kommata getrennt, und nicht alles durcheinander.
<matyy> Letzter Import weiß er lustigerweise auch noch (das war vor dem "Verlust")
<matyy> nein, blu3t0oth, hier keine updates gemacht
<williwer> oh bekks daas hab ich falsch interpretiert
<williwer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399292/
<matyy> ah, mittlerweile hat er sie nicht mehr in "Fehlende Dateien"... also hat er halt einfach nur alle Ereignisse und Tags verloren. Das ist nicht mein Rechner, ich brauch hier ein einfaches und relativ schonendes Programm.. Shotwell ist cool, aber scheint noch eher alpha zu sein
<bekks> Drei Befehle, OHNE &&, davon war NIE die Rede.
<blu3t0oth> matyy, Sorry, weiß auch nicht, was los sein könnte.
<bekks> Nochmal, als Übung.
<matyy> Keine Ursache, blu3t0oth :)
<bekks> williwer: Und wenn du zwischendurch dauernd neustartest, bringt das genau NICHTS.
<bekks> Du hast vorhin dhclient eth0 ausgeführt, genau DANACH wollte ich die drei Befehle haben.
<williwer> auf ein neues  sory  wie gesagt die konsole ist nicht meine heimat aber wenn ich diech richtig verstanden hab ist && eine trennung zu einem neuen befehl richtig?
<matyy> trotuzdem danke 
<bekks> williwer: Nein, ENTER ist die Trennung. && ist eine Verknüpfung im Erfolgsfall.
<bekks> Also nun, genau so abtippen, MIT den ; dazwischen:
<williwer> bekks,  ich muß neu starten weil auf der kubuntu part läuft das netz nicht hier auf ubuntu ist alles okay
<blu3t0oth> matyy, ;)
<bekks> sudo dhclient eth0; sudo ifconfig -a; netstat -rn; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> williwer: Das ist mir vollkommen egal :)
<bekks> Schreib es ab, schreib es in eine Datei oder sonstwas :)
<williwer> bekks, jetzt haste mich vollkommen verwirrt
<bekks> Vier Befehle, mit ; getrennt.
<bekks> Genau so abtippen und alles nopasten.
<williwer> okay jetzt kapiert
<williwer> aber wohl doch von der kubunto partition
<williwer> wird nen augenblick dauern, weil hab grad kartoffeln verbrannt:(((((
<bullgard4> zeitsofa: Vielen Dank!
<zeitsofa> bullgard4: np.
<frank__> moin, hat sonst noch jemand probleme mit pidgin via icq online zu gehen? 
<frank__> Meldung ist Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Ok
<k1l> ,topic? frank__ 
<shetlandpony> frank__: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<frank__> k1l: oh ok sorry, irssi bricht nicht um 
<williwer_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399293/ da ergebnis
<kultviech> gibts einen druckertreiber/-software, mit der man Prospekte, also die richtige sortierung von A4 seiten auf A3 Blätter macht?
<bekks> williwer_: wie man sehr schön sieht, hast du Netz. Und auch einen Nameserver. Alles super.
<bekks> williwer_: Was genau geht nun nicht?
<williwer_> auch auf die gefahr hin das ihr mich für bekloppt erklärt, aber ich hab kein netz zummindest gibt firefox keine seite bzw systemaktualisierung sagt mnetzwerk überprüfen
<bekks> williwer_: Vergiss diesen ganzen Grafikkram.
<bekks> williwer_: Mach mal ein ping -c 4 www.gmx.de
<williwer_> bekks,  ja soll ich mir den ganzen abend eine konsole anschaun? .))))))))))
<bekks> Natürlich dann, wenn du wieder neugestartet hast, und die vier Befehle von vorhin abgesetzt hast.
<bekks> Sollst Du. :P
<jokrebel> .oO( man muss doch auch mal mit was minimalem zufrieden sein… )
<williwer_> ich machs  mal !   jokrebel  :))))))))
<jokrebel> williwer_: und auch in der konsole gibt es browser <g>
<williwer_> AUF EINMAL neustarten kommst jetzt auch nicht mehr an
<bekks> Du musst nicht neustarten aus deinem Kubuntu. Das Netzwerk funktioniert sauber.
<Styx> zu spät ;)
<k1l> ich glaube er verwechselt da immer die rechner?
<Styx> hat er mehrere?
<k1l> mit einem rechner hier sein und sagen man hat kein netz wäre ja wirklich mal wieder nen highlight
<Styx> er sagt ja, dass der Firefox kein netz hätte ;)
<bekks> Dann nimmt man den Haken bei "offline arbeiten" raus und hat wieder Netz.
<jokrebel> .oO( ofline-Modus? )
<Styx> also ich glaube tatsächlich, dass es um nur einen Rechner geht ;)
<k1l> schonmal wer überprüft, ob er nicht mit proxy, tor oder so gefummelt hat?
<bekks> Wir sind gerade dabei, seine Netzkonnektivität zu prüfen - auf der Console, was ihm nicht passt. :)
<beaver74> mal schauen was der ping sagt ;)
<bekks> "Mach mal ein ping -c 4 www.gmx.de" - Mach: command not found ;)
<Deem> bekks: lol
<ghostcube> ja dieser haken im firefox is irgendwie dümmlich man kans aber im about:config ausschalten
<bekks> Wozu sollte man das wollen.
<bekks> Man klickt ins Datei-Menü und deaktiviert den Punkt.
<nunatak> juten abend! hab heute den fehler gemacht amarok 1.4 durch 2.3.2 zu ersetzten. seitdem ist meine soundausgabe total verhunzt. es rauscht wie blöd, keine tiefen mehr, klingt nur noch blechern. 
<nunatak> ich habs mal deinstalliert, schnell raus wieder rein,schauen obs geholfen hat!
<williwer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399294/  ja netz scheint da zu sein. aber warum gibt mit ff keine seite sonder sagt ARBEIT OFFLINE!!!
<k1l> williwer: <bekks> Man klickt ins Datei-Menü und deaktiviert den Punkt.
<beaver74> williwer: <bekks> Dann nimmt man den Haken bei "offline arbeiten" raus und hat wieder Netz.
<beaver74> :P
<williwer> häääääääääää?
<hilfe> Huhu
<k1l> williwer: schau mal im menü bei ff, ob es da nen haken hat bei offline arbeiten.
<hilfe> nach stundenlangen Testsessions wende ich mich nun hoffnungsvoll an euch mit einem weiteren WLAN Probem
<KaBine> williwer: datei -> 2. von unten.
<bekks> williwer: Datei Menü, Offline arbeiten, Haken wegnehmen. Internet geht wieder.
<k1l> williwer: andererseits, was hast du gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging? mit proxys, tor oder so rumgefummelt?
<hilfe> wicd sagt: falsches Passwort, Network Manager sagt: "authentification failed" und mit wpa_supplicant funktioniert es problemlos
<hilfe> (nw-manager und wicd natürlich nicht parallel installiert)
<hilfe> hat jemand eine idee? *hoff*
<hilfe> das template für wicd ist EXAKT das selbe wie die config für wpa_supplicant
<nunatak> hm. jetzt klingt er wieder! also lags auf jeden fall an irgendwelchen amarok 2.3.2 einstellungen
<williwer> k1l,  rien de ca
<williwer> ne nix niente gespielt
<jokrebel> ,german? williwer
<shetlandpony> williwer: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<bekks> williwer: Hast du den Haken bei "offline Arbeiten" im Firefox-Datei-Menü nun endlich entfernt?
<williwer> ich swörs
<bekks> Dann beende Firefox nun und starte ihn neu.
<williwer> ich muß erst wieder in kubuntu wechseln
<jokrebel> .oO( was macht er da? )
<williwer> bekks ich bin jetz hier mit ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<williwer> wo es nicht läuft ist kubuntuuuuuuuuuu
<bekks> williwer: Übertreibs mal nicht.
<williwer> mit kkkkkkk
<williwer> sorry
<bekks> ignore set.
<hilfe> keine eine Idee? :(
<jokrebel> williwer: du möchtest sagen dass alles geht, aber sobald Du von Gnome auf KDE wechselst geht NUR der Firefox nicht mehr, oder wie?
<williwer> neinnnn
<hilfe> treiber kanns ja nicht sein, sonst würd der supplicant alleine ja nicht connecten :(
<zeitsofa> s/nnnn/n/ williwer 
<shetlandpony> zeitsofa, can't find 'nnnn' in your last line, sorry
<zeitsofa> ^^
<williwer> ich habe  eine kubu part und eine ubu partition
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: früher war alles besser, sogar die trolle. und man konnte sich noch auf godwin verlassen.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Japp. Damals.
<williwer> das sind zwei verschiedene systeme nicht desktops
<bekks> Naja, ich bau mir jetzt mal einen neuen git kernel mit miracle patch.
<jokrebel> .oO( kubuntu und ubuntu separat installiert - wie kommt man auf sowas? - egal… )
<williwer> ich wechsel nicht zwischen gnome und kde sondern zwischen einem system kubuntu und einem system ubuntu
<KaBine> dann mach das doch mal, statt hier ewig rumzuerzaehlen?
<jokrebel> williwer: und im Kubuntu (10.04?) geht das Netzwerk, aber kein Firefox?
<williwer> jokrebel, offensichtlich
<zeitsofa> vielleicht nen proxy eingestellt?
<williwer> aber scheints nicht nur ff nicht sondern ich kann auch keine systemupdates ziehen
<williwer> zeitsofa, nein kein proxy
<jokrebel> williwer: aber ping geht?
<zeitsofa> auf cli haste ja netz.
<williwer> ich weiß
<Deem> hm... ich meine mit errinern zu können, dass ich das auch mal hatte
<zeitsofa> apt-get benutzen für updates und zum surfen lynx ;)
<williwer> daqs ist ja das was mich völlig irritiert
<Deem> mit ner live cd... ssh, ping usw ging alles, aber ff und apt-get update etc gingen nicht
<k1l> ist unter kubuntu der NM etwa noch verbuggter?
<williwer> k1l ich vermute es
 * LetoThe2nd stellt an dieser stelle mal fest, dass KDE ab 4.5 sogar benutzbar zu werden scheint... (dies darf als protokollierter dank an die kde/kubuntu-entwickler gewertet werden)
<williwer> zeitsofa, apt okay abea lynx
<jokrebel> williwer: DNS? geht denn ein ping www.ard.de?
<williwer> jokrebel, ich wechsel noch mal
<hilfe> schade ... dann müssen wir es anders machen
<hilfe> noch ein gute nacht
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: wenn ich den past oben noch im kopf habe funktioniert dns.
<williwer> ist es seit gestern normal, das man bei kubuntu   sudo dhclient eth0; sudo ifconfig -a; netstat -rn; cat /etc/res  eingeben muß um sein netzwerk zu starten?
<williwer> aber wlan geht immer noch nicht
<williwer> und wer den ff auf offline stellt würde ich auch mal gerne wissen
 * jokrebel wars <gdr>
<williwer> jokrebel: du kennst mein passwort hilfe
<jokrebel> williwer: wenn man kein Netzwerk hat und ruft aus dem Firefox etwas auf geht dieser meist automatisch in den Offfline-Modus
<williwer> aber das der im offline bleibt auch wenn er netz hat??
<leszek> hi
<williwer> hab ich bisjetzt noch nicht so erlebt
<williwer> gut eine weißheit mehr.))
<williwer> aber wie krieg ich das jetzt wieder in  nen benutzbaren zustsnd
<williwer> wäre den networker komplett zu löschen ne lösung?
<jokrebel> .oO( ENDlösung? )
<jokrebel> sry
<jokrebel> williwer: fakt ist jedenfalls - wenn Du Deine Netzwerkprobleme _vor-_ dem Browserstart löst, muckt der auch nicht mehr.
<williwer> jokrebel: gut diese macke ist mir jetzt klar, aber das ist keine lösung
<IchEsseDichAuf> verschickt canonical 64bit ubuntu cd im rahmen vom shipit?
<williwer> weil wlan geht ja immer noch nicht
<jokrebel> ...und für KDE-Netzwerkprobleme müssen andere herhalten. Ich nutze KDE erst (wieder) seit kurzem (ab un zu) und hab da keinerlei aktuelle Tipps.#
<zeitsofa> williwer: nimm die "man interfaces" und "man wpa_supplicant" das sollte dir helfen ein netzwerk zu konfigurieren auf dem system unabhänig deiner grafischen oberfläche.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich habs irgendwie die nicht gefunden
<williwer>  und nach ausloggen ist lan auch weg
<leszek> williwer: wlan kann nur klappen wenn der network-manager deaktiviert wird, ansonsten wirds gesperrt für iwconfig oder ifconfig
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: Dann hast Du nicht genau genug gesucht.
<leszek> jokrebel: ich denke das ist kein kde spezifisches netzwerkproblem
<leszek> sondern ein allgemeines
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> williwer: das ist aber nicht zufällig aus dem Ruherzustand heraus?
<apollo13> leszek: nunja den kde network-manager würd ich nicht grad als stabil bezeichnen^^ von daher…
<leszek> mich würde mal machen ob williwer nun auch das macht, was ich in #kubuntu-de vorgeschlagen habe mit network-manager restart
<leszek> apollo13: da hast du wohl andere erfahrungen wie ich. Bei mir läufts stabil wobei ich ehrlich sein muss es ist nen kde 4.4.5 auf debian :P
<zeitsofa> ich klinke mich hier mal aus bei williwer - das dreht sich eh nur im kreis das ganze.
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: ich kann's nicht finden
<williwer> jokrebel: das könnte sein: gestern bin ich auf so ein plasma bezüglich bildschirmhelligkeit gestoßen und der läppi  ist komplett eingefroren
<k1l> zeitsofa: jo. und keiner weiss, was er da wirklich fummelt
<williwer> worauf hin nur ein ausknopf ging, kein tty1 nix
<zeitsofa> k1l: eins weiß man sicher - ratschläge befolgen jedenfalls nicht. :D
<williwer> weiß aber nicht mehr genau ob ich danach noch mal im netz war
<kiraven> gibt es ein Gnome-Panel, dass den aktuellen Stromverbrauch/Watt im Akkubetrieb anzeigen kann? Finde gerade nichts per Google
<bekks> IchEsseDichAuf: Wieso brennst du die nicht einfach?
<williwer> k1l: fummeln tu ich woanders :))
<leszek> kiraven: du meinst applet, ich kenn keines. Mir fällt da nur acpi -V ein
<IchEsseDichAuf> kein brenner vorhanden. und vom usb will meine maschine nicht starten
<jokrebel> williwer: Deine Fehlerbeschreiben beinhalten leider zu viele "kann sien" "vielleicht" "weiß nicht mehr genau" ect. --- wie soll man da helfen. Ansatzpunkte und was wir gern _SICHER_ wissen wollen um ne Chance zu haben, Deinen Fehler einzukreisen hast Du eigentlich genug bekommen…
<kiraven> leszek: äh, ja, klar, Applet. Werd wohl müde. Dann such ich so noch mal. ich habs mir bis jetzt immer per Powertop anzeigen lassen, aber im Panel wäre eben praktisch
<williwer> jokrebel: fehlerbeschreibung ist eigentlich simpel: networkmanager logt sich beim start nicht automatisch ein, weder wlan noch lan. das ganze seit heute abend. einzige anormalität war das mit dem plasma/popup "energieverwaltung" wonach der eingefroren ist und ich den nur mit "hart aus" runterfahren konnte. 
<williwer> okay das ff-problem buch ich unter lernfortschritt
<williwer> auch die && und ; vom zeitsofa
<zeitsofa> williwer: die ; sind von bek.ks ;)
<williwer> zeitsofa: kannst du die bitte weiterreichen, ich glaub der hat mich auf ign gesetzt :))
<jokrebel> b&b&ek;s 
<jokrebel> gn8
<williwer> sehr merkwürdig: jedesmal wenn ich ff starte ist der im offlinemodus
<zeitsofa> williwer: und du hast VORHER schon netz?
<williwer> ja
<williwer> bin ja hier online
<zeitsofa> dann verschieb mal dienen profiel ordner in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ und lass mal nen neuen anlegen
<zeitsofa> vielleicht hat das ding ja nen hau weg
<williwer> hab gerade die .firefox von meinem arbeitsrechner über die hiesige gebügelt
<zeitsofa> ich geh ins bett das deutsch (so man es noch deutsch nennen kann) will ich niemandem mehr zu muten..
<williwer> wegen all der feinheiten
<zeitsofa> n8i zusamme
<williwer> tuuu
<williwer> nix für ungut thx zeitsofa
<ThreeM> hi, wie kann ich unter ubuntu den windows 7 bootloader entfernen?
<k1l> ThreeM: grub drüberbügeln?
<ThreeM> ich hab hier ein system mit mehreren hdds. auf einer ist halt noch ein alter windows 7 bootloader drauf, der von update-grub natürlich auch jedesmal erkannt wird
<ThreeM> ich will den unnötigen bootloader entfernen
<ThreeM> ich war der meinung das sollte mit dd irgendwie gehen, halt die ersten 512 sektoren löschen, bin aber ncht sicher
<rumpel_> ThreeM, ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, dass da noch die partitionstabelle mit drin ist
<sdx23> in den ersten 512 bytes, exakt.
<webs553> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte eine nfs Freigabe mounten. Dazu benutze ich diese in der fstab diese Zeile "192.168.0.195:/home/pc1 /home/pc2/server nfs rw soft timeout=20 bg 0 0". Wenn ich aber mount -a ausführe heist es, dass diese Zeile fehlerhaft ist. Was ist daran falsch?
<dAnjou> webs553: fehlermeldung bitte genau angeben
<sdx23> webs553: optionen trennt man per Komma, nicht per Whitespace irgendeiner Art.
<dAnjou> o.O, sieht man das nich in anderen einträgen
<ThreeM> sdx23 kann ich mit dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/deinezweitehd bs=512 count=1   einfach den mbr nullen?
<sdx23> ThreeM: Ja. Aber wie rumpel_ schon sagte, ist dann auch die Partitionstabelle hinüber.
<ThreeM> kann ich die neu anlegen ohne datenverlust?
<rumpel_> ThreeM, musst du doch garnicht
<sdx23> ThreeM: du kannst auch nur den Bootloader löschen. 440 bytes oder so, steht auch im dd-Wiki-Artikel, wenn ich recht erinnere.
<webs553> So, ich hab jetzt genau die Zeile aus dem wiki übernommen und angepasst also: "192.168.0.195:/home/pc1 /home/pc2/server nfs rw 0 0" Jetzt kommt eine andere Meldung, nämlich http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292806/
<williwer> ping
<sdx23> webs553: und hast du denn /sbin/mount.nfs?
<bekks> webs553: nopaste die /etc/exports von pc1
<williwer_> @ k1l
<webs553> Tach, sagt mal ists im Nautilus möglich, in das Kontextmenü "Kopieren nach" bzw "Verschieben nach" andere Verzeichnisse anzugeben?
<machine_> machine quits
<richyw> kann mich über Empathy bei icq nicht einloggen, habe nichts verändert und es hat bis gestern noch normal funktioniert, wie kann ich da vorgehen?
<KaBine> richyw: gar nich, das liegt an icq. Die haben mal wieder am protokol gedreht
<k1l> ,topic? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<richyw> ok, aber mit meinem iphone komme ich ohne Probleme rein.
<k1l> richyw: dann nutzt dein iphone kein ssl /und oder nen anderen loginserver. 
<richyw> also ich muss doch /topic icq eingeben?
<k1l> richyw: nein
<k1l> im topic von diesem channel ist eine nachricht, die dich vlt interessieren wird
<k1l> btw sollte man das topic eh beim betreten lesen
<KaBine> k1l: ah, das liegt am ssl, nicht am protokoll? Gut zu wissen
<KaBine> (und nu bin ich wieder still :) )
<richyw> so habe ein wenig gelesen (habe auch verstanden was es mit dem topic auf sich hat) da steht das man den server wechseln muss habe zwei ausprobiert funktioniert nicht entweder muss da ein anderer port rein oder ich muss abwarten
<dAnjou> is auch nich ganz das wahre, diese lösung
<bekks> richyw: Das steht genau ein Server, den du eingeben sollst.
<bekks> richyw: Und dann schaltest du noch SSL ab, und plötzlich geht alles wieder.
<dAnjou> ich benutz den *mit* ssl und komm rein
<dAnjou> so eindeutig lässt sich das problem nich lösen
<richyw> ja den habe ich auch genommen und in einem forum habe ich noch nen zweiten gefunden bei dem es ohne ssl funktionieren soll
<bekks> Er wäre der Erste, bei dem das nicht klappt. :)
<dAnjou> ok, eine sache löst das problem garantiert ... icq abschaffen
<richyw> danke :)
<richyw> so habe eben alle einstellungen eingesehen, finge aber nur für mein email konto die einstellung für ssl. wo soll das sein
<ThreeM> so hinbekommen
<ThreeM> dd is ja so ein cooles tool :)
<Speedator> nabend
<Speedator> sag mal hat hier schon wer erfahrung mit samba 4 als active directory-server? kann man damit überhaupt schon was machen?
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-18
<dAnjou> Speedator: die im samba channel bestimmt
<Speedator> verstehe ;)
<floogy> moin
<pauljones> hey
<pauljones> any expert in windows?
<andi> hi
<Guest27551> does anyone know, if there is a new ICQ server or port? because my empathy doesn't connect anymore to ICQ
<Guest27551> I have those values: login.messaging.aol.com on port 5190
<sash_> Guest27551: this is the german channel. try to disable ssl in your client
<Guest27551> thanks sahs
<Guest27551> but here is no ssl checkbox at all
<Guest27551> maybe pidgin works better than empathy ?
<Bosh> ich denke ich habe ein bug in der openssl library von ubuntu oder irgendetwasanderem gefunden
<Bosh> und zwar hab ich festgestellt das jeder laptop mit ubuntu ein problem mit dem uni netzwerk hier hat.
<Bosh> und auch ich habe gerade ziemlich nervige disconects... tunnel mir gerade mein internet durch ein ssh tunnel damit ich ueberhaupt hier sein kann
<tm> Bosh: du könntest bugs über openssl z.b. im launchpad melden - wichtig wäre das man das nachvollziehn kann
<Bosh> tn: moment, ich starte wpa_supplicant gerade manuell
<Bosh> um die meldung zu sehen
<Bosh> wenn wpa_supplicant mit -u gestartet wird, kommt man da ja lustigerweise nicht so einfach dran
<Bosh> meh, jetzt connected das ding arnicht mehr
<Henso> seit gestern komm ich nich mehr bei kopete mit icq rein. er meint das pw sei falsch, ist es aber nicht. Mit ICQ2GO funktioniert es. Kann mir jmd helfen?
<Bosh> Henso: ist ein globales problem, versuche ssl zu deaktivieren oder ein anderen server zu nehmen
<tm> ,topic? Henso im topic steht was dazu
<shetlandpony> Henso im topic steht was dazu: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<robbe> moin moin
<Bosh> robbe: bist du robbe aus #ga?
<robbe> ja
<Bosh> hallo *__*
<robbe> ^^ nur das baby ist weg
<Bosh> bist nu ausgewachsen und geschlechtsreif?
<robbe> ;) eher durchgebrannt und voellig fertig mit den nerven
<Alteisen> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Alteisen> ha - das wollte ich immer schon mal machen ;-)
<tm> ,regeln? robbe 
<shetlandpony> robbe: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<Bosh> ,spieß?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Bosh, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber spiess
<robbe> x.x ... screenshot.doc
<Henso> ich danke euch :)
<blub__> robbe: :o
<blub__> robbe: gibts für ubuntu sowas wie wgetpaste?
<robbe> ja ... afaik verwendete ich schon mal dpasteinit
<Bish1> meh, das wlan bricht immer zusamm
<Bish1> krieg das nichtmal installiert und jetzt keine lust tsocks oder so zu konfigurieren
<Bish1> http://pastebin.com/BLabE4S7
<Bish1> das passiert so im sekunden takt.. mal minutentakt
<Bish1> bei allen ubuntu rechnern
<Bish1> :o man sieht dass es immer ein anderer AP ist.. das ist scho nkomisch
<Bish1> keiner hilft mir ;_;
<serenity> es hilft dir einer, wenn er weiß woran es liegt. Bis dahin: habe Geduld
 * Bish1 hat geduld
<[eXception]> hallo, mein pidgin sagt  "omega.contacts.msn.com kann zertifikat nicht validieren"
<LetoThe2nd> .topic? [eXception] 
<LetoThe2nd> ,topic? [eXception] 
<shetlandpony> [eXception]: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<Imo> moin. ich mounte mit curlftpfs mein ftp verzeichnis. und das fliegt irgendwie immer wieder raus und dann bekomm ich diesen fehler fuse: bad mount point `/mnt/FTP_Backup': Transport endpoint is not connected
<Imo> <Imo>  kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das wieder hinbekomme? bzw. was das ist? 
<[eXception]> ja, was steht im topic interessantes?
<LetoThe2nd> [eXception]: ah, dein pidgin-problme ist gar nicht das generische icq-eine zu r zeit. bin schon wieder still, mea culpa.
<[eXception]> egal, jetzt gehts auf einmal wieder
<bullgard4> Aktualisierungsverwaltung > Änderungen werden angewendet > Extracting templates from packages. Was für eine Aufgabe/Funktion haben hier "Templates"?
<[eXception]> sudo chmod -R 777 /etc/ssl/certs gemacht vllt deswegen...
<[eXception]> ist das ok so?
<Imo> hmm ok mit fusermount -u ~/mnt  kann ichs wieder aushängen und dann wieder ein. aber warum fliegt das immer wieder raus jemand eine idee?
<Deem> [eXception]: diesen fehler hab ich auch, aber ich bezweifel irgendwie, dass ein chmod das auf dauer sinnvollste ist
<[eXception]> Was empfiehlst Du Deen?
<bekks> Imo: Setz dem reconnect parameter.
<Imo> ??
<Deem> [eXception]: zu warten oder mal den entwickler blog von pidgin zu lesen. btw ich heiße Deem, nicht Deen
<bekks> FTP hat wie jedes Protokoll die Eigenart, die Verbindung irgendwann zu beenden. Setz den Reconnect Parameter.
<Deem> angeblich gabs diesen bug bereits in 2.5.8... ubuntu nutz 2.6.6, also müsste der eigentlich gefixed sein....
<Imo> schau mal das hier hab ich in meiner fstab http://pastebin.com/b3839nXy
<bekks> Imo: Wenn dort nichts von Reconnect steht, schaue ich nicht rein. Steht was von Reconnect drin?
<[eXception]> k
<[eXception]> danke
<Imo> nein wie ist der denn ?
<bekks> man curlftpfs lesen
<Imo> kk 
<Imo> kann man im man eigentlich auch suchen?
<tm> ja, idR mit /$suchbegriff
<Deem> [eXception]: scheint wieder zu funktionieren
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> Aktualisierungsverwaltung > Änderungen werden angewendet > Extracting templates from packages. Was für eine Aufgabe/Funktion haben hier "Templates"?
<kraut> moin
<Deem> bullgard4: wenn du noch öfters fragst wird dir auch nicht schneller jemand eine antwort geben
<Imo> sorry aber finde da echt nix. ich find connect timeout etc. aber kein reconnect
<bekks> Imo: Setz den Timeout, dann sollte das Ding wiederverbinden danach.
<bekks> bullgard4: google 10s. ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.templates
<Imo> und du lässt mich nach reconnect suchen :-) 
<Imo> aber danke
<Imo> aber kann man das nicht so einsetllen das es nie rausfliegT?
<Imo> also ich brauch das ja als backup und das backup dauert schon ne weile
<bekks> Wenn Du die Optionen liest, die curlftpfs mitbringt, sollte Dir klarwerden, dass das nicht machbar ist mit FTP. Der fliegt ja nicht während der Nutzung raus, sondern bei der _Nicht_-Nutzung.
<Imo> tjoa bei mir fliegt der leider auch dabei raus
<Imo> komischerweise
<bekks> Während das BAckup "läuft" oder während du per FTP überträgst?
<Imo> naja wenn das backup läuft schiebt der ja alles aufs FTP hoch also beides ja
<bekks> Wie schiebst Du den Kram denn genau hoch? Wie sieht dein Backupscript aus?
<Imo> ich benutze proxmox und mach nen vzdump dadrauf
<bekks> Klingt nach Schmerzen :)
<Imo> wieos klingt das nach schmerzen?
<bekks> Ich würde sowas nicht über curlftpfs laufen lassen, weil das viel zu langsam ist.
<Imo> wie dann?
<bekks> Anders?
<bekks> Woher soll ich denn wissen, welche Backupmöglichkeiten du hast? :)
<Imo> also 1. ist das nen rootserver im web. 2.) hab ich nur eine festplatte und ein FTP backup also wirds wohl nicht anders gehen
<Imo> und zu was hat man denn eine FTP backup damit mans nicht benutzt?
<bekks> Man kann es aber offensichtlich nicht so benutzen, wie du das willst.
<Imo> ja deswegen frage ich hier ja nach
<LetoThe2nd> so wie ich das sehe, ist das hauptproblem die vergewaltigung von ftp als mount. mit nem reinen push (wie's das protokoll vorsieht) wärs IMHO kein thema.
<bekks> Du kannst den Kram auch lokal sichern, und anschliessend per ftp (NEIN, nicht mit curlftpfs) auf den Backupspace verschieben.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: danke fürs umformulieren :-)
<bekks> :)
<Imo> hmm ok aber jetzt mal für mein verständnis. warum kann man dann ftp mounten wenns nicht funktioniert?
<bekks> Es funktioniert. Aber nicht SO wie DU willst.
<Imo> und zu was nimmt man das dann?
<LetoThe2nd> Imo: man kann auch im rückwärtsgang von kairo nach oslo fahren. ist halt nicht so direkt sinnvoll, und vermutlich etwas fehlerträchtig. parallelen zu deiner situation mit ftp-mounts sind rein zufällig...
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Imo: Nicht, um proxmox ftp-Backups zu machen.
<Imo> ja das hab ich doch alles schon verstanden
<bekks> Imo: Ja, dann ist das Thema doch auch durch.
<Imo> naja ne lösung hab ich immer noch nicht :-) aber danke
<bekks> Eine Lösung nannten Dir zwei Leute.
<bekks> Bitte.
<Imo> ja lokal und dann hochschieben
<bekks> Rüschtüsch.
<bekks> Und zwar OHNE curlftpfs.
<Imo> und wenn ich nen script mache das der das z.b. 1 minute vor dem backup mountet. würde das gehen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Imo> ??
<bekks> Es geht immer noch nicht so wie du das willst.
<bekks> Den Lösungsweg hast du auch bekommen. Ich sehe keinerlei Supportbedarf mehr an der Stelle :)
<Imo> und für was benutzt man dann das überhaupt?
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Imo> deine antwort nicht dafür
<Imo> ja toll das ist keine antwort 
<bekks> Keine, die du hören wolltest.
<Imo> ok ich frag woanders danke
<bekks> Dadurch wird sich dein Problem nicht lösen - aber mach ruhig.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn man schon ne backupstrategie nutzen will, die unbedingt mounts voraussetzt (achtung, verbesserungspotential!) - dann sollte man eben vielleicht nicht über ftp mounten.
<Bish1> http://pastebin.com/BLabE4S7 :(
<jokrebel> Imo: was genau passt Dir denn nicht an den Lösungen die Dir genannt wurden?
<koegs> ein Link ohne Kontekt animiert mal gar nicht zum anklicken
<bekks> jokrebel: Er kann kein curlftpfs mehr nutzen, das ist schon alles.
<koegs> s/Kontekt/Kontext
<Imo> naja ich würds halt gerne direkt hochschieben
<Imo> aber naja wenns nicht anders geht mach ichs halt so. mir eigentlich auch egal hauptsache es geht
<Imo> ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen warum man das mounten kann wenns eh nicht geht
<Imo> ich wollts halt nur verstehen 
<bekks> Es geht. Aber nicht SO wie DU das verwenden willst.
<bekks> Für sowas ist FTP einfach nicht designed.
<Bish1> http://pastebin.com/BLabE4S7 kontext: WPA-EAP netz, mit roaming, in dem alle ubuntu laptops disconnect probleme haben
<Deem> wie kann ich mir denn anschauen wo grade welche verzeichnisse gemountet sind?
<Imo> bekks: ich wollte nur wissen WOZU man das dann nimmt? das ich es nciht benutzen kann hab ich doch verstanden
<Bish1> Deem: devices werden auf directories gemountet, und das tust du lustigerweise mit "mount"
<k1l> Deem: mount
<Deem> ok. meinen smbmount zeigt er mir da nicht an
<bullgard4> bekks: Danke!
<bekks> bullgard4: Versprichst du mir was?
<bullgard4> nein.
<Deem> kann es sein, dass ein smbmount nach einem neustart zwar unter dem verzeichnis noch die dateistruktur anzeigt, aber eigentlich garnicht mehr gemountet ist?
<bekks> Schade. Dann muss ich Dich halt einfach so auf Ignore setzen, weil Du niemals selber googlest.
<bekks> Deem: ?
<bekks> Deem: smb hat einen Cache -- abgesehen davon dass man heute CIFS nimmt.
<Deem> bekks: verzeichnisstruktur meinte ich natürlich :D
<Deem> smbmount nutzt cifs soweit ich das da rauslese
<Bish1> Deem: normalerweies sind alle moiunts nach reboot futsch, die nicht in fstab sind, oder spaeter durch irgend ein skript/manager wieder gemuntet werden
<bekks> Deem: das würde ich mal bezweifeln.
<Deem> smbmount
<Deem> Usage:  /sbin/mount.cifs <remotetarget> <dir> -o <options>
<Deem> smbmount is der befehl =)
<bekks> Ja, wie gesagt, das Zeug hat einen Cache.
<bekks> Der Mount ist weg, der Cache noch da. Peng.
<Bish1> robbe: gibts für ubuntu sowas wie wgetpaste?
<Bish1> ups, das war ausversehen gescrollt, tut mir leid.
<bekks> Bish1: Ja.
<k1l> ,pastebinit? Bish1 
<shetlandpony> Bish1, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Imo> hat jemand eine idee wie ich durch das empfangen von einer email ein sh script auslösen kann? 
<Bish1> Imo: empfangen einer mail ist sehr knapp beschrieben
<Bish1> was soll wie was empfangen
<LetoThe2nd> noch dazu empfängt niemand emails, man holt sie immer aktiv beim server ab. und wenn man eh schon aktiv ist, muss man halt entsprechend reagieren wenn was kommt.
<Imo> naja ne vergesst es ist ja voll dumme idee :-) dann kann jeder mails hinschicken und mein sh script wird ausgeführt
<Bish1> vielmehr eine dumme frage
<Bish1> wie geh ich mit meinem wlan problem vor? wenn ich es irgendwie lösen (lassen) will
<Bish1> lassen, weil ich ja keine ahnung von openssl intern hab
<bekks> Canonical anrufen, Support kaufen, Problem lösen lassen.
<tm> Bish1: im #ubuntu nachfragen, falls hier keiner eine antwort hat
<koegs> wlan + openssl?
<Bish1> koegs: ja, wpa
<beaslin> hi
<beaslin> ich hab ein problem bzgl. phpmyadmin
<beaslin> ich hab vorhin die ganzen webserver komponenten installiert
<bekks> Bish1: WPA-EAP möchtest du sagen.
<beaslin> und danach halt phpmyadmin
<Bish1> bekks: habe ich das nicht?
<beaslin> wenn ich localhost/phpmyadmin eingebe, sagt der browser, dass er das nicht findet
<bekks> 1118 111934 < Bish1> koegs: ja, wpa
<bekks> Bish1: Nein, hast du nicht.
<bekks> beaslin: Hast du den Webserver auch gestartet?
<Bish1> bekks: okay, ich dachte du meintest in #ubuntu
<beaslin> ja
<beaslin> bei localhost kommt ja it works
<serverhorror> hmmm ich suche grade nach brauchbaren(TM) backup programmen server ist ein linux, clients die unterstützt werden sollten sind linux/win/osx... irgendwelche hints?
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? serverhorror 
<shetlandpony> serverhorror, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<bekks> serverhorror: Ansonsten "backuppc".
<serverhorror> bekks:  nope danke kenn und das ist nicht so das tolle
<bekks> beaslin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge#phpMyAdmin hast du auch schon gelesen?
<hardcore> wie find ich heraus welches interface zu welcher netzwerkkarte gehoert?
<bekks> serverhorror: Wenn Du meinst. Das ist so ziemlich das beste, was ich auf dem Opensource Markt bisher gesehen habe.
<serverhorror> bekks:  eher was enterprisiges in richtung amanda/bacula. Wenn es ganz gut ist kann man noch S3 (oder CloudFiles oder sonst einen von den super ueber cloud storages) verwenden
<LetoThe2nd> serverhorror: vllt. jungledisk.
<bekks> serverhorror: "enterprisiger" als backuppc wirst du im opensource bereich nicht finden.
<LetoThe2nd> (payware)
<serverhorror> bekks:  backuppc hat wenn ich mich richtig erinner noch nicht mal einen lokalen client irgendwo
<Bish1> bekks: kann ich mit ubuntu irgendwie gentoo-like eine andere openssl version versuchen?
<bekks> serverhorror: Weil es keinen braucht.
<bekks> Aber wenn wir lokale clients nun als "ist ja supertoll" ansehen, bin ich raus aus dem Ticket.
<bekks> Bish1: "gentoo-like" garantiert nicht.
<Bish1> bekks: hm, naja ich kriege nirgendswo eine antwort.. und weiss nicht wie ich da vorgehen soll
<bekks> Bish1: Du kannst die beteiligten Pakete ja nochmal manuell bauen, und gucken, ob es am Linking liegt.
<Bish1> aber ueberschreibe ich dann nicht wohlmoeglich ubuntu stuff, und sapeter hab ich dateien rumfliegen die nicht da sein sollten?
<beaslin> jemand sonst eine info?
<Bish1> speziell wenn ich einfach eine andere library "ueberkopiere"
<serverhorror> bekks:  ansichtssache. Ich bin nicht so für pull. Ausserdem find ich persönlich das nicht so gut wenn man erst recht am client shares/logins konfigurieren muss. (Aber darüber auslassen heisst wohl hier gleich wieder ein "OT" zu kriegen) :)
<bekks> Bish1: Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Aktion. Das Paket neubauen - aus den Quellen von UBUNTU - dann hat es genau die Version, die du auch schon hast. Alles fertig.
<bekks> beaslin: Die Lösung habe ich dir vorhin als Link gegeben.
<Bish1> bekks: achso, also apt-get mit selbst compilen
<beaslin> ah^^
<bekks> beaslin: Lesen musst du selbst.
<beaslin> hehe danke^^
<beaslin> jaja, ich hatte nebenbei noch was anderes gemacht
<beaslin> ähm, in den paketquellen bei quelltext kann ich kein häkchen setzen
<beaslin> braucht das für build-dep gimp
<bekks> Gimp und phpmyadmin auf demselben Rechner?
<beaslin> ja?
<bekks> ICh will es nicht wissen. Nein, ich will es nicht wissen.
<beaslin> häh wieso?
<beaslin> tut mir leid wenn ich webseiten erstelle 
<beaslin> -.-
<bekks> beaslin: lokal auf deinem Rechner?
<beaslin> ja
<beaslin> alles lokal
<bekks> beaslin: Wieso willst du denn gimp selbst neubauen?
<Bish1> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<Bish1> :(
 * LetoThe2nd würde so generell eigentlich fast immer PPAs gegenüber selberbacken bevorzugen.
<beaslin> wegen der 2.7er version
<beaslin> da geht einiges einfacher 
<beaslin> und man behält leichter den überblick^^
<bekks> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=gimp+2.7+ubuntu
<beaslin> ich weiß
<beaslin> jedoch brauch ich noch build-dep gimp
<beaslin> und das geht nicht
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12047/install-gimp-2.7.1-on-lucid-lynx-using-ppa/
<bekks> Da hast du ein PPA zB.
<beaslin> nja egal
<bekks> Und das funktioniert auch unter Maverick, wenn man sich das PPA ansieht.
<beaslin> ja
<Bish1> bekks: braucht dpkg-src irgendein spezielles paket?
<bekks> Bish1: Habe ich noch nie benutzt. Die Sources kannst du auch mit apt-get oder aptitude ziehen, inklusive aller build deps.
<Bish1> bekks: habe "apt-get source openssl" ausgefuehrt.. und dann meckert es das dpkg-src nicht da is
<bekks> Bish1: Dann such doch unter packages.ubuntu.com das Paket, dass diese Datei enthält.
<Bish1> bekks: so nn hab ich den source davon, wie bau ich das nu :O
<bekks> ,paketbau? Bish1 
<shetlandpony> Bish1, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Bish1> bekks: dass ist doch zum erstellen von einem paket oder?
<mi> moin moin, ich verwende Ubuntu 10.10. seit ein paar tagen ist es mir nicht mehr möglich via pigdin bzw empathy icq zu nutzen -> network error...  liegt das an mir, oder ist das ein bekanntes problem?
<Fuchs> mi: wie waere es mit topic lesen? 
<bekks> Bish1: Richtig. Und genau das hast du vor. Du willst das Paket manuell nochmal erstellen.
<TheInfinity> mi: schau mal ins topic :)
<mi> ups...
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: grr. kaffee. :/
<mi> tzz
<mi> sorry @ all
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: mirauchbittedanke *SCNR*
<Bish1> bekks: wozu gibs dann apt-get source :o ich meine mich zu erinnern frueher mal automatisiert compiled zu haben mit ubuntu
<bekks> Bish1: Ja dann mach das doch?
<Bish1> aber ich weiss ja nicht mehr wie :o
<bekks> man apt-get ? :P
<Bish1> ;_;
<Bish1> mein akku geht grad zur neige, werds gerade nicht schaffen
<TheInfinity> compilieren mit leerem akku macht laune, yep.
<alamar> Bish1: autoapt
<Bish1> richtig laune macht sein internet uebers handy tunneln, waehrend das es ins uni wlan schafft
<alamar> teszering?!
<Bish1> hm, ja waer doch genau so kompliziert zu konfigurieren
<Bish1> da mach ich lieber ssh -D 1337
<sysdef> Bish1: wie man mit apt umgeht steht im debian anwenderhandbuch
<sysdef> http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/debianpaketeanpassen.html
<Bish1> ich habe angst dass das problem eh auf source ebenie liegt, und das alles umsonst ist
<Bish1> ebene*
<Bish1> naja, mein akku force-detached mich gleich
<Bish1> bis spaeter mal
<yahuca> hallo zusammen
<yahuca> wie kann ich den hostname in meiner shell ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> ,hostname? yahuca 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nichts ueber hostname, ich assoziiere aber DDNS und hosts damit
<LetoThe2nd> narf.
<yahuca> in meiner shell: yahuca@linux-e902
<LetoThe2nd> yahuca: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername  << 
<yahuca> danke!
<yahuca> ich habe einen neuen eintrag 127.0.0.1 idefix 
<yahuca> aber keine änderung
<yahuca> keine auswirkung
<bekks> Warum sollte das auch wirken?
<die4you> huhu :)
<LetoThe2nd> yahuca: support macht keinen spass, wenn der supportsuchende nur die hälfte oder weniger liest, ehrlich.
<bekks> yahuca: Im Wiki steht 127.0.1.1 und nicht 127.0.0.1 für den Rechnernamen...
<bekks> yahuca: Und du musst natürlich auch den Befehl hostname verwenden.
<yahuca> ok, 127.0.1.1 habe ich überlesen aber den rest nach anleitung gemacht
<sysdef> ,rechnername?
<shetlandpony> sysdef, Rechnername ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<yahuca> ok, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
<sysdef> ,hostname ist: Siehe -> Rechnername
<sysdef> ,hostname? LetoThe2nd
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd: Siehe -> Rechnername
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: hrhr, thx.
<u-boot> wie kann man einstellen, dass beim nächsten start eine festplattenüberprüfung stattfindet ? 
<bekks> u-boot: Für welches Dateisystem?
<u-boot> ext3
<bekks> Für welchen Mountpoint?
<u-boot> /dev/sda3
<u-boot> ehm 
<u-boot> ne ohne mounten oder ? 
<bekks> Das ist eine Partition und kein Mountpoint.
<bekks> Für welchen Mountpoint?
<u-boot> wenn ich fsck eingeb dann meint er man soll nich für ne eingebundene partition 
<u-boot>  /
<bekks> sudo touch /forcefsck und neustarten
<u-boot> ah thx
<u-boot> na dann bis später
<KaBine> u-boot: was hast du denn vor? Willst du einfach nur die  platte ueberpruefen?
 * KaBine wurde ja smart nehmen..
<u-boot> naja einfach nich ... beim letzten mal im check isses hängen geblieben glaub ich .. aber ich hatte keine zeit da und hab abgebrochen
<u-boot> nun will ich das nachholen lassen
<bekks> KaBine: Wie gut, dass man mit smart keine Dateisystemprüfung machen kann.
<KaBine> ah :)
<LetoThe2nd> KaBine: magst du kurz erläutern, was die schnittmenge aus smart und fsck sein soll?
<KaBine> bekks: das beste filesystem nutzt aber nix, wenn die platte einen weg hat
<KaBine> daher die frage...haett ja sein koennen, dass er nen verdacht hat, dass die platte kaputt ist
<bekks> KaBine: Er will fsck ausführen, nicht die Platte testen.
<KaBine> bekks: er hat nach Festplattenueberpruefung gefragt :)
<KaBine> initial nicht nach filesystem
<Henso> hallo. ich hab gerade preload mit aufgespielt und würde das gerne statt ureadahead bzw. readahead laufen lassen. kann mir einer sagen wie ich 2. deaktiviere?
<TheInfinity> Henso: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&hs=uZj&rls=de&q=readahead+preload+replace&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= <-- google ftw
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/395uhys | readahead preload replace - Google-Suche
<Henso> k danke. ist das überhaupt zu empfehlen?
<koegs> du hast es doch schon installiert, kommt die frage da nicht etwas spät?
<IchEsseDichAuf> Henso: hast du schon mal was von gopreload gehört. meiner meinung nach, ist dieser flexibler
<IchEsseDichAuf> der ladet nur das vor, was du ihm sagst.
<Henso> nein hab ich noch nicht und ja, aber trotzdem mal als frage. man kann es ja wieder entfernen
<IchEsseDichAuf> synaptic?
<Henso> nope sudo apt-get
<Laser87> Ahoi!
<Henso> ich versteh das irgendwie nich. so wie ich das hier sehe, benutze ich zur zeit ureadahead und nicht readahead
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, der ist standartmässig da
<TheInfinity> Henso: was war an den google links jetzt nicht zu verstehen? da sind diverse anleitungen bei :)
<Henso> TheInfinity: eine wirkliche anleitung hab ich nicht gesehen :P
<koegs> ,standard?
<shetlandpony> es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<TheInfinity> Henso: da sind diverse kleine erklärungen. verstehen musst du das schon selbst wenn du so tief in das system eingreifst.
<Henso> TheInfinity: Einzig sollte dazu in Versionen vor 10.04 readahead für Programmstarts deaktiviert werden, indem unter /etc/readahead die Datei desktop ebenfalls zu desktop.orig umbenennt.
<Henso> wie darf ich das denn verstehen?
<beaver74> die .pack dateien von ureadahead werden bei mir nicht mehr erstellt nachdem ich sie verschoben hatte um nach einem großen update das verzeichnis neu erstellen zu lassen. im ubuntu wiki stand auch keine hilfe dazu, nur "löscht die pack dateien und startet den rechner neu". was mache ich da falsch?
<Henso> beaver74: nach dem neustart soll man doch alle programme 1x hinter einander startne
<Henso> ich werds mal kurz testen
<beaver74> Henso: da wird überhaupt nix mehr erstellt, also auch nicht die dateien die zum booten verwendet werden.
<Henso> beaver74: hab ich auch gerade gemerkt
<beaver74> der ordner bleibt leer wo die .packs liegen.
<Henso> beaver74: bei mir gibt es die packs überhaupt nicht
<beaver74> hm
<Henso> beaver74: also ich kann sie nicht mal löschen, weil sie nicht exzistieren
<Henso> naja ich probier es trotzdem mal eben
<beaver74> nach der neuinstallation lagen bei mir für jede partition ca. 3MB an .pack daten vor
<beaver74> 0.5 - 3MB ;)
<Imo> hat jemand ein link oder ein script für ein FTP backup ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> welches FS empfehlt ihr mir für /?
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: zur zeit: ext3/4, je nach benötigter rescue-sicherheit.
<sash_> Imo: wieso nicht was vernuenftiges?
<Imo> was meinst du?
<sash_> wieso nicht ssh und/oder rsync und/oder nfs?
<Henso> beaver74: also bei mir hat er nun gerade zumindest ein neues pack angelegt
<Henso> beaver74: werds ja merken, ob es was gebracht hat
<beaver74> Henso: du hattest auch nur /, richtig?
<Henso> beaver74: ??
<beaver74> nur ein root verzeichniss
<beaver74> -s
<Imo> weil ich nun mal ein FTP Backup habe
<beaver74> Henso: nur eine root partition
<Henso> beaver74: ja ich hab nur 1
<Imo> ansonsten würde ich das ja machen
<beaver74> Henso: ok, dann passt das ja mit der einen datei die er neu angelegt hat
<LetoThe2nd> Imo: wir habens dir vorhin schon gesagt: lokal packen und dann auf den ftp pushen. hat sich in den letzten stunden nicht viel geändert.
<Henso> beaver74: jop :).
<beaver74> hefeweiz3n: oder hieß die dann .root.pack und die zweite .pack... weiß es nicht mehr
<Imo> lesen kannst du oder? ich such ja gerade ein script dafür!
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> hefeweiz3n: sry
<Imo> um die sachen aufs FTP hoch zu schieben
<hefeweiz3n> beaver74: np
<LetoThe2nd> Imo: also. nach dem spruch hast du von mir EOS. punkt. und ehrlich, nen zweizeiler stellt wohl keiner als sript zur verfügung. viel spas snoch mit deinem weiteren leben als admin.
<k1l> Imo: http://tinyurl.com/26mh7dq
<Imo> LetoThe2nd: sorry aber ständig frag ich irgendwas und bekomm absolut andere antworten, das nervt.
<LetoThe2nd> Imo: welcome to the real world. bezahl mich und ich mach was du sagst. bis dahin werd ich wohl sagen, was ich für richtig halte.
<Imo> k1l:  mach ich doch schon. hab nur bis jetzt nix gutes gefunden
<Imo> dann sag lieber nix
<IchEsseDichAuf> da hat wohl jemand seine tage
<Imo> ne aber ich muss mich nicht immer für irgendwas anmachen lassen was ich nicht gemacht habe.
<Imo> auch wenn ich nach hilfe frage muss ich mich nicht immer anmachen lassen
<Nightwolf> Imo: vielleicht ist deja-dup was für dich, das verschlüsselt zusätzlich gpg und kann auch ftp
<Imo> Nightwolf: danke, endlich mal eine vernünftige antwort :-) 
<Nightwolf> ansonsten wie bereits gesagt, 1 zeile backup mit tar, 1 zeile ftp push mit irgendeinem ftp programm (musste googlen wie das geht)
<Imo> jo googlen kann ich ja find nur nix was mich so anspricht :-) eigentlich will ich nur alle datein aus einem verzeichnis in ein verzeichnis auf das FTP schieben. packen will ich da gar nix weils bereits gepackt ist
<noctux> kennt jemand von euch i3 (den tiling window manager)
<noctux> der zeigt komisches verhaltne...
<noctux> *verhalten
<Nightwolf> Imo: http://wput.sourceforge.net/
<breaker313> IMO: tar -czvf [zieldateiname].tar.gz [QUELLPFAD_1]...[QUELLPFAD_N] &&  quit
<breaker313> sry
<breaker313> IMO
<breaker313> war zu früh
<breaker313> IMO: ich bastel gerade an einem Einzeiler für Dich
<k1l> noctux: beschreib dein problem mal genauer, dann könnte man dir auch besser helfen
<noctux> wenn ich firefox über das integrierte Menü starte, dann hängt sich das Fenster auf... wenn ich firefox im terminal eingebe
<noctux> funktioniert alles...
<beaver74> Imo: du kannst die daten mit tar auch zu einem paket zusammenfügen ohne sie zu packen, option müsstest nachlesen. kann das verschieben der dateien einfacher machen, wenn es nur eins ist.
<breaker313> IMO: tar -czvf [zieldateiname].tar.gz [QUELLPFAD_1]...[QUELLPFAD_N] &&  ftp -v [SERVER] <<EOF cd [ZIELPFAD AUF SERVER] put [QUELLDATEI] quit EOF
<breaker313> IMO: musst nur noch entsprechend ersetzen, sollte dann so funktionieren
<breaker313> IMO: wenn Du User und PW eingeben musst, muss das entsprechend auchnoch eingebaut werden ...
<breaker313> das fehlt gerade sv noch
<noctux> nur um mein Problem etwas zu präzisieren... Ich meine das dmenu. Wenn ich da firefox eingebe, öffnet sich der rahmen fürs fenster, und füllt sich weiß, danach tut sich nichts mehr
<k1l> noctux: schau mal in die logs, was da schief läuft
<noctux> wo liegen die firefoxlogs?
<noctux> ich habe schon versucht den output von firefox mit ">" umzuleiten
<noctux> aber da ging nix...
<k1l> eher die logs des WM
<noctux> ah, ok...
<noctux> muss mal suchen...
<Imo> ok danke euch ich denke ich werd das schon hinbekommen
<noctux> ok... ich muss den output von i3 umleiten
<noctux> ich sammle mal etwas und meld mich dann nochmal
<noctux> danke soweit...
<Imo> breaker313: aber die zusammenführen ist absolut keine gute idee :-) weil das jeweils ein VZdump ist.
<breaker313> IMO: VZdump sagt mir gerade nix ...
<tprommi> Skripte aus der Unity-Oberfläche starten ist noch nicht möglich. Richtig?
<tprommi> Kent sich noch keiner mit Unity aus? Hab auch noch keine vernüftige Doku gefunden. Wenn jemand einen TIP hat. Englisch tut es auch.
<Deem> tprommi: was meinst du mit skripte starten? beim systemstart?
<tprommi> Nein, ich hab ein Skript, was meinen Heimserver startet und dessen Laufwerke mountet. Ein Eintrag im Hauptmenü wird von Unity ignoriert.
<Deem> tprommi: sowas kann man auch in die crontab schreiben. diese hat so lustige vordefinierten syntaxregeln wie zb @reboot
<tprommi> Ich brauch meinen Heimserver manchmal gar nicht. Nur zum Drucken oder als NAS. Vielleicht kommt ja demnächst ein Update.
<koegs> kenne unity nicht, aber hast du wie früher "Anwendung im Terminal ausführen" ausgewählt?
<tprommi> Vielleicht schreib ich mir in Mono einen Skript-Launcher. Da er ein Grafik hat, müsste er integrierbar sein.
<tprommi> Stimmt. An die Dateiansicht hab ich gar nicht gedacht.
<Deem> tprommi: wie gesagt, dass kannst du in die crontab hauen und dass wird dann einmal beim systemstart ausgeführt
<koegs> Deem: mag gehen aber unity sollte immer noch einen eigenen "Autostart"-Mechanismus haben
<Deem> koegs: sollte. wenn es aber nicht geht, kann man das so ja umgehen =)
<koegs> ich seh schon, ich sollte mir mal ne testmaschine mit unity aufsetzen
<tprommi> Klappt nicht mit dem integrierten Dateimanager von Unity. Wenn ich Nautilus verwende geht es natürlich. Sind aber viele Klicks bis zum Erfolg
<koegs> was ist das für ein "script"?
<tprommi> Bash
<work> hallo @ all
<tprommi> wakeonlan, mount und ln sind enthalten.
<koegs> und gibt es in Unity einen "Autostart"
<koegs> ,Autostart? ansonsten
<shetlandpony> ansonsten, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<tprommi> was meinst du mit Autostart?
<Guest3304> sollte ich eine (server) nas installation auf einer 4gb transcend ssd machen? sowohl /var -> wo die logfiles sind und die swap?
<koegs> oder willst du das einfach manuell aufrufen?
<tprommi> Das möchte ich gar nicht. Das Skript soll nur bei Bedarf ausgeführt werden. Ein Starter-Icon würde reichen.
<koegs> aso
<koegs> der Deem ist schuld!
<Deem> koegs: ich bin garnicht schuld. ich hab es genauso verstanden... er sagte auch nix davon, dass das nur bei bedarf ausführbar sein soll
<LetoThe2nd> sollte vbox nicht auch alte snapshots booten können?
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: sollte es, ja
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: besonderer trick?
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: nein
<sash_> nur zurueckgehen auf den gewuenschten stand
<sash_> ausser, du hast ne uraltversion
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: also markieren, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: 3.2.10...
<sash_> da ist doch dieser button "zu diesem snapshot zurueckkehren" oder sowas
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: es gibt "diesen snapshot wiederherstellen" - aber der logik nach hätte ich halt erwartet, dass der alles darauffolgende verwirft. ist dem nicht so?
<colde89> wenn man dd kopiert eine ganze Festplatte kopiert, werden dann auf der neuen festplatte auch die patitionen der originalfestplatte angelegt? 
<LetoThe2nd> colde89: ja.
<colde89> danke...
<koegs> Leto: würde ich auch erwarten
<LetoThe2nd> colde89: wenn du wirklich das ganze device genommen hast, und nicht nur die partitionen.
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: sash_: hm, scheint aber tatsächlich so zu funktionieren.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: seit 3.x.x kann man iirc ohne loeschen zurueck gehen. keine gewaehr. rtm :)
<colde89> wenn die platte für die kopie größer ist, geht es trotzedem?
<k1l> Guest3304: seit dem ersten eeepc mit ssd gibts doch zig anleitungen, wie man das beschreiben der ssd verringert. und man sollte vor allem am ram nicht sparen. dann ist da auch genug platz und man braucht kein swap (ausser für suspend geschichten)
 * LetoThe2nd vermisst immer noch den hübschen clone-mechanismus von vmware.
<LetoThe2nd> colde89: das target muss immer >= der quelle sein. ganz einfach.
<Guest3304> k1l, kann ich den ext4 auf der gesamten platte nutzen und den swap mache ich auf eine andere platte. kann man ubuntu auch ohne swap installieren
<tprommi> Muss mal kurz neu starz
<tprommi> *starten 
<rumpel_> Guest15399, kann man ohne swap installieren (und ggf. später jederzeit einrichten über swapfiles)
<k1l> rumpel_: oder andersrum den swap ausstellen
<Guest3304> k1l, und welches file sys nehme ich? ext4,3,2? kann ich ext4 nehmen?
<rumpel_> Guest15399, ja
<Guest3304> okey
<Guest3304> thx
<k1l> Guest3304: du kannst auch ganz aufs journaling verzichten mit ext2. aber in 6-10 jahren, wenn die ssd hinüber ist gibts eh bessere/schnellere. 
<spY|da> weiss jemand auf anhieb wie ich bei 10.10 netbook edition icons "schnellstarter" links im menu hinzufuege?
<tprommi> So, mit einem Launcher in Mono wird es auch nichts. Ich bekomme meine eigene Mono-Anwendungen auch nicht angezeigt, wenn sie im Hauptmenü sind..
<k1l> spY|da: drag&drop klappt nicht?
<tprommi> Vermutlich hat Unity eine eigene Konfiguration.
<spY|da> nein drag & drop will nicht, rechtsklick hinzufuegen gibts auch nicht ich bin ratlos 
<k1l> spY|da: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir da die programme reingezogen habe. (10.10 unity)
<rumpel_> spY|da, läuft unity bei dir flüssig?
<spY|da> eigentlich laeuft mir das ganze system zu langsam 
<spY|da> aber unity scheint fluessig zu laufen 
<jokrebel> re
<tprommi> spY|da: Einfach die Anwendung starten, dann im Schnellstartmenü rechte Maustaste. Programm im starter behalten
<rumpel_> spY|da, probier mal einen anderen desktop  (ubuntu-desktop) ... kannst ja switchen im loginmanager
<rumpel_> ich habe unity gerade mal fünf minuten ertragen ^^
<spY|da> ich mach das fuer ne freundin mal zum testen 
<tprommi> Ich hab es schon zwei wochen. Das Prinzip find ich gut. Es gibt aber noch viele Bugs.
<spY|da> rumpel_, hab schon gewechselt das system ist einfach lahm 
<rumpel_> hm... was war die netbook-oberfläche vor unity? ... Vielleicht die mal probieren
<tprommi> netbook-launcher war die glaue ich.
<tprommi> Unity find ich aber besser. Dauert vielleicht noch ein paar Wochen.
<tprommi> Bis es anständig läuft.
<rumpel_> oder Monate ... 
<tprommi> Ich bin schon ganz glücklich, dass man endlich den Kalender in Evolution anzeigen kann. Der war irgendwie verschwunden.
<tprommi> Sind auch noch einige unlogische Butons enthalten. Im Hauptmenü öffnet Büroprogramme eine Liste von Programmen, während Internet den Firefox öffnet und nicht die Programme anzeigt.
<kaidurst> morgen. wenn ich mir nen mainlinekernel runterladen will, kan ich da i.einen von denen hier nehmen, bei dem lucid dahinter steht und KEIN rc?: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ich hab lucid btw
<bekks> kaidurst: Was versprichst Du Dir davon?
<kaidurst> mein system wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. läuft aus unerklärlichen gründen nichtmehr
<kaidurst> und zwar nich nur der x-server, 
<kaidurst> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xserver-kaputt-ohne-ersichtlichen-grund-kein-k/
<shetlandpony> kaidurst's url: http://tinyurl.com/32akso6 | Xserver (?) kaputt ohne ersichtlichen Grund - Kein Konsolenzugriff › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<spY|da> was brauch ich denn um den gnome desktop zu installieren? gibts da ne ubuntu-desktop gruppe oder etwas in der art?
<dadrc> spY|da: es gibt das paket ubuntu-desktop, ja
<dadrc> da ist alles dabei
<spY|da> ok danke
<dadrc> etwas weniger Kram dürfte bei gnome-desktop-environment bei sein
<spY|da> war nicht viel, der wollte 40 mb installieren 
<spY|da> gdm zeigt aber keine moeglichkeit an zu wechseln 
<dadrc> die auswahl ist erst da, wenn du auf deinen usernamen klickst
<kaidurst> bekks: kann ich da frei wählen oder muss ich was beachten (außer 64/32bit und die distriversion)?
<spY|da> ah danke, da muss man auch erst drauf kommen 
<Th0rsten> hi
<Th0rsten> was für ein programm sollte man für webradio nutzen?
<Th0rsten> also um einen Stream anzuhören?
<Fuchs> das, was Dir am besten gefaellt
<sash_> Th0rsten: einen mediaplayer deiner wahl. von mplayer bis amarok sollte das jeder koennen
<Fuchs> ,audioplayer? Th0rsten 
<shetlandpony> Th0rsten, AudioPlayer ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AudioPlayer
<Th0rsten> ok danke
<spoob> hi
<spoob> pidgin funktioniert seit gestern weder mit msn noch icq, hab keine updates gefunden, kennt jemand ne lösung? für icq: "Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Ok", bei msn: "Das Zertifikat für omega.contacts.msn.com konnte nicht validiert werden. Die präsentierte Zertifizierungskette ist ungültig."
<sash_> spoob: /topic + ssl aus
<sash_> Fuchs: btw funktioniert topic nicht mit empathy
<Fuchs> spoob: topic lesen, so als Idee? 
<spoob> oh danke
<spoob> wo finde ich denn login.oscar.aol.com?
<bekks> nirgends mehr. Der ist offline.
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty ist abgelaufen | Ja, es gibt ICQ Probleme http://goo.gl/3NrKr und SSL deaktivieren
<bekks> Du sollst ja auch den anderen nehmen :)
<spoob> bekks: ja aber dafür muss ich ja das oscar ding ersetzten, was ich nirgends finde
<sash_> Fuchs: und das ist mit empathy afaik nicht moeglich
<Fuchs> so, muss man noch weniger dazu schreiben \o/
<spoob> ah ssl :S
<spoob> nun gehts
<jokrebel> spoob: bei den <Kontoeinstellungen
<spoob> msn geht weiterhin nicht :(
<spoob> was ist denn plötzlich mit dem ssl los, dass das nun weder mit msn noch icq läuft
<blu3t0oth> spoob: ICQ hat sein Protokoll wiedermal "angepasst"
<noctux> hallo,
<noctux> ich bins nochmal
<noctux> ich habe ein problem mit i3
<noctux> sobald ich firefox über das dmenu öffnen will, zeigt sich nur ein Fensterrahmen
<bekks> was ist i3?
<noctux> mir weißer fläche und einem transparenten quadrat
<noctux> I3 ist ein tiling window manager
<bekks> Du meinst ion3?
<noctux> der log von I3 dazu sieht so aus:
<noctux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533891/
<noctux> nein i3
<noctux> ist eine neuüberarbeitung/neuschreibung
<noctux> von wmii
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen :)
<noctux> mit xrandr support
<noctux> was?
<noctux> aso, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst =) Ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern...
<noctux> interessant wird es ab src/commands.c:parse_command:865 - --- parsing command "exec /usr/bin/dmenu_run" ---
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen. kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen wie ich das löse? http://nopaste.info/7a72e3a629.html
<zeitsofa> und nein in /mnt2 ist nix gemountet.
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, ich suche etwas, was von der funktionalität dem lan sync von dropbox ähnelt
<IchEsseDichAuf> um zwei drei maschinen im lokalen netz aktuell zu halten 
<sdx23> IchEsseDichAuf: unison mal angesehen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> noch nicht, danke
<IchEsseDichAuf> noch etwas vielleicht? )
<noctux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultipleComputersSynchronization
<noctux> schau mal da nach...
<noctux> ich kenn jetzt allerdings dropbox nicht...
<noctux> ;-)
<IchEsseDichAuf> sieht erts mal gut aus, muss mich mal reinlesen, danke
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04, aber beim Booten sehe ich das Kubuntu-Logo mit blauem Hintergrund. Wie kann ich einstellen, dass ich das normale Ubuntu logo beim Booten sehe?
<RedNifre> Ich hatte mal zwischendurch kurz KDE benutzt, abr wieder geloescht. Jetzt habe ich aber immer noch den KDE-Bootscreen und den KDE-Mauszeiger. Ziemlich nervig.
<Fuchs> RedKnight: update-alternatives 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootsplash_anpassen  << 
<RedNifre> Hm, das sieht nach Arbeit aus. Dann behalte ich doch lieber den daemlichen KDE-Bootscreen.
<Fuchs> das ist ein Einzeiler
<Fuchs> also Arbeit ist was anderes ...
<Fuchs> oh, veralteter Artikel 
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth  << das
<Fuchs> ist trotzdem ein Einzeiler
<zeitsofa> hat jetzt vielleicht jemand eine lösung für dieses problem hier: http://pastebin.com/4dWy8vt6
<smt> hi leute, ich hab ein dualhead setup (nvidia, twinview) mit 1 desktop über beide bildschirme, compiz mit desktop cube, so weit so nett, aber ich hätte erstens gerne auf dem zweiten monitor panels und zweitens wäre es mir lieber jeder monitor würde einen einzelnen workspace des cube anzeigen (nein ich will kein 2 xserver setup) so das wenn ich den desktop rotiere mier die beiden monitore immer die nebeneinander liegenden workspaces zeigen, ist sowas machba
<smt> r? erschwerend kommt hinzu: unterschiedliche auflösungen
<Deem> smt: also zu den panels. die kann man ganz einfach anlegen
<Fuchs> smt: zweiteres geht in ccsm in den Wuerfeleinstellungen, 
<Fuchs> smt: ersteres ist abhaengig davon, welches Panel das ist. Mir fallen auf die Schnelle gegen 5 Stueck ein
<Deem> smt: eigentlich machst du nur nen rechtsklick auf deinen desktop und dann panel hinzufügen...
<Deem> warum kann ich keinen rechtsklick mehr auf meinem dekstop machen? o_O
<smt> zu zweitens: wo da, standard gnome panels
<Fuchs> smt: gerade kein ccsm installiert, hat aber links eine umwerfend tolle Filter/Suchfunktion
<Fuchs> gnome-panel -> neues, zweites anlegen 
<smt> das legt er mir aber auf dem ersten monitor an, der zweite bleibt leer
<Deem> smt: die kann man ziehen
<Fuchs> alt+maustaste
<Fuchs> kann man dann ziehen wo man es hin haben will
<smt> thats it, thx, halbe miete
<Deem> kann es sein, dass der desktop durch irgendein programm gesperrt werden kann? ich kann keinen rechtsklick mehr machen?
<Deem> -?
<Fuchs> Deem: weil ggf. nautilus den nicht mehr zeichnet?  Hast Du noch icons? 
<Fuchs> Deem: aber ja, compiz kann das
<Fuchs> Deem: weil compiz ein "Maustaste auf leeren Desktop"-Binding hat. 
<machine_> join #ubuntuusers
 * Frickelpit schenkt machine_ ein /
<Deem> Fuchs: ne. hab keine icons mehr
<Fuchs> Deem: nautilus laeuft entweder nicht, oder zeichnet den Desktop nicht
<Deem> ah.. warte mal... ich hab ja hier noch awesome drauf und hab da ja natilus gesagt er solle die finger vom desktop weglassen
<Fuchs> (insofern wir hier von gnome reden) 
<Fuchs> tja
<Deem> *mal wieder rückgängig machen geht* :D
<Deem> so. geht wieder =)
<luxtux> Mahlzeit
<machine_>  leider werden Festplatten  mit Maverick / Alternate CD i.386 nicht erkannt. 
<ppq> machine_: du sprichst in rätseln
<RedNifre> Festplatten sind ja auch eine sehr exotische Hardware, fuer die es noch keine Opensource-Treiber gibt... 
<RedNifre> ;)
<jokrebel> machine_: bei der Installation, oder wie? Kannst Du bitte Dein Problem etwas genauer erläutern?
<machine_> ok habe eine bestehende Installation mit Lucid Linx auf einem Raid Verbund 
<bekks> Also ein funktionierendes, laufendes System.
<machine_> doch beim installieren von Maverick werden beide Sccsi platten nicht erkannt 
<bekks> Wieso willst Du neu installieren, und nicht upgraden?
<Deem> wozu überhaupt maverick? lucid ist doch LTS =)
<machine_> im Terminal sagt fdisk md0 hat keine gültige Partitionstabelle.
<bekks> 1118 184702 < bekks> Wieso willst Du neu installieren, und nicht upgraden?
<bekks> 1118 184721 < Deem> wozu überhaupt maverick? lucid ist doch LTS =)
<joschi> machine_: das gehört so. md0 ist ja auch nur ein raid device und vor allem schon eine partition. du willst die partitionstabelle von /dev/sda und /dev/sda
<joschi> (oder /dev/hd[ab], falls noch IDE)
<bekks> Quatsch.
<bekks> Grober Quatsch sogar.
<joschi> bekks: ?
<bekks> md0 ist ein Blockdevice, keine Partition.#
<bekks> Und wenn er md0 haben will, nützt ihm sda / sdb genau nichts.
<joschi> sda1 ist auch ein blockdevice, aber stellt eine partition dar
<bekks> md0 ist trotzdem keine Partition :)
<joschi> bekks: normalerweise ist das ein verbund aus 2 (oder mehr) festplattenpartitionen
<joschi> bekks: oder wie baust du dein sw-raid auf, falls du eines benutzt?
<bekks> Komplette Platten verwenden, zB. Danach LVM drauf und gut ist.
<joschi> bekks: und fdisk auf so ein device funktioniert nunmal nicht
<bekks> Da habe ich genau nirgends auch nur eine Partition.
<machine_> meine Frage .ist im Raid 0 Verbund generell die partitionstabelle nicht vorhanden?
<joschi> machine_: nein
<bekks> joschi: schonmal fdisk auf sda1 gemacht? Das geht, ist aber sinnfrei. Ebenso bei md0.
<joschi> bekks: ja, habe ich schon gemacht ;)
<bekks> machine_: Beantworte doch mal die Frage, warum du neuinstallieren willst?
<bekks> machine_: Du kannst einfach updaten, statt neuinstallieren.
<machine_> hab ich schon probiert danach fährt das system nicht mehr hoch
<bekks> machine_: Waren irgendwelche wichtigen Daten auf dem Ding?
<machine_> ne keine
<bekks> Warum eigentlich ein Softwareraid?
<machine_> möchte beide Western Digital SATA verwenden.
<bekks> machine_: Kannst du auch ohne RAID.
<bekks> Da du ein RAID0 fährst, sind die Daten eh komplett weg, beim Ausfall einer Platte. Also kannst du auch einfach ein LVM nehmen.
<Deem> kann man svnadmin auch mitgeben, dass wenn es einen dump erstellt, dass er ihn direkt mit einem bestimmten dateinnamen versieht und warum gibt er mir trotz dessen, dass ich -q angegeben habe sätmliche dateien aus?
<machine_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399295/
<bekks> machine_: Was finden wir da?
<machine_> meine fdisk auslese
<bekks> "ausgabe".
<bekks> Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Wie du inzwischen weisst, macht es keinen Sinn, eine Partitionstabelle auf ein RAID device schreiben zu wollen.
<luxtux> wie kann ich abstellen, das sich die consle nicht abdunkelt?
<machine_> Ehrlich wusste ich nicht
<bekks> machine_: Haben wir dir vorhin gesagt.
<machine_> Dann ist ja mein Raid ok ?
<bekks> machine_: Liest du eigentlich mit, was wir hier schreiben?
<machine_> sicher warum ?
<LupusE> hex
<LupusE> err, hey
<bekks> hi LupusE 
<luxtux> wie kann ich abstellen, das sich die consle nicht abdunkelt?
<bekks> luxtux: Willst Du, dass sie sich abdunkelt, oder dass sie sich nicht abdunkelt?
<Fuchs> luxtux: einmal fragen reicht sonst, es meldet sich jemand, wenn jemand was weiss. Danke. 
<jokrebel> luxtux: consle = console? Und was soll da abdunkeln? Oder auch nicht?
<luxtux> nicht abdunkelt. irc ist dann ja nicht mehr lesbar :)
<bekks> luxtux: Mein irc läuft in einem Terminal, nicht in einer Konsole. :)
<luxtux> oder so ;)
<bekks> setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<luxtux> bei mir auf tty2 ;)
<machine_> Quit
<luxtux> dankö
<apollo13> brb feueralarm
<dAnjou> hrhr
<nunatak> wie kann ich aus der audioanzeige im oberen panel einen player wieder entfernen? da wurde gestern zu rhythmbox noch amarok 2.3.2 reingepackt. da das aber (jedenfalls bei mir) extrem bubby war hab ichs jetzt, schweren herzens, durch clementine ersetzt.
<bekks> Rechte Masutaste, beenden?
<apollo13> oh sry, der feueralarm sollte eigentlich nciht in diesen channel
<Frickelpit> extrem bubby? klingt ja süß *scnr*
<nunatak> nee, dann ist ja der ganze dialog weg. ich mein nicht den amarok tray. sondern den lautstärkenregler
<nunatak> wo auch die player gelistet werden. zumindest manche. amarok 1.4 kannte der nicht. aber 2.3.2
<nunatak> Frickelpit: bubby. yeah! weißt schon was ich meinte. ;)
<nunatak> Frickelpit: das war ein freudscher euphemismus, weil ich dem audioplayer, den ich eigentlich sehr liebe, so ungern untreu werde. 
<jokrebel> nunatak: meinst Du in den Audio-Einstellungen im Reiter "Anwendungen"?
<nunatak> jokrebel: klang heißt das bei mir. da ist aber nur clementine drin jetzt! nee, ich mein im benachrichtigungsfeld oben im panel. da ist doch der lautstärkenregler. und wenn ich den anclicke ist da auch z.b. rhythmbox drin. und seit gestern eben auch amarok, was ich aber leider wieder deinstallieren musste. nur die anzeige da oben ist geblieben
<tm> Manromen: hast du verbindungsprobleme?
<Manromen> nope ^^
<Manromen> ich spiele nur *g*
<tm> achso ;)
<tommes> nabend , ich habe mein 10.10 aktualisiert und seit 5 tagen komme ich schon nicht mehr bei Empathy/ICQ  rein. kann mir da jemand nen tip geben ?
<sash_> tommes: /topic 
<tm> tommes: schau mal ins topic - mit /topic
<sash_> tommes: und meines wissens nach, kannste das mit empathy knicken, weil man da keine erweiterten einstellungen bzgl. ssl machen kann
<tommes> sash_, kannst du mir da nen tip geben was ich alternativ nutzen kann 
<sash_> tommes: pidgin. falls das mit empathy wirklich nicht gehen sollte. wobei ich persönlich pidgin generell besser finde
<tommes> sash_, damit hatte ich früher mehr probleme , hat sich das in letzter zeit gebessert ?
<sash_> da ich nicht weiß, was das für probleme waren, kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. ich nutz das seit eh und je problemlos als icq und jabber-client
<bekks> sash_: Man kann Empathy einstellen.
<bekks> tommes: Du kannst Empathy weiter benutzen, du musst nur das Topic lesen. :)
<sash_> bekks: wo in empathy kann ssl deaktivieren?
<sash_> ich hatte das eben im livesystem und habe da nichts gefunden. login-server ändern, ja. mehr aber auch nicht.
<bekks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10131049
<bekks> There you go.
<sash_> bekks: oh. der ach so benutzerfreundliche im-client hat aber eine benutzerfreundliche konfigurationsschnittstelle :)
<tommes> bekks, das mit dem tropic scheint hier nicht zu funktionieren oder ich verstehe da was falsch , wenn ich es hier eingebe kommt Unknown command
<bekks> Deswegen benutzt man ja auch kopete :P
<bekks> tommes: "/topic".
<Frickelpit> lol
<tommes> "/tropic"
<bekks> tommes: FALSCH.
<bekks> OHNE _r_
<tommes> bisher hatte ich das ohne ""
<LetoThe2nd> "/regenwald"
<bekks> "/amazonas"
<tommes> "/ Empathy"
<tommes> "/Empathy"
<Garfield1984> hey leute, welche möglichkeit gibt es nen prozess zu killen wenn kill und kill -9 nicht funktionieren?
<bekks> Garfield1984: Neustarten.
<dadrc> wem gehört der prozess denn?
<radoe> Garfield1984: Du bist Owner des Prozesses? Wie ist sein Status?
<Garfield1984> nee root is owner, hab aber per sudo versucht zu killen
<bekks> Welcher Prozess? Wie ist sein Status?
<Garfield1984> ksoftirqd/1 
<Garfield1984> status ka... der verbrauch aber 100% meiner cpu
<bekks> Das ist ein Kernelprozess, den man nicht killen KANN.
<radoe> Garfield1984: das ist ein Kernelthread, den kannst du nicht killen.
<Garfield1984> okay... dann wie kann ich ihm bei bringen das er nicht meine komplette cpu verbraucht ^^
<Garfield1984> das passiert meist nach dem ich den rechner ausm standby hole
<leo-unglaub> hi leute
<leo-unglaub> ich habe ein kleines problem, meine ssh keys funktionieren nicht mehr
<leo-unglaub> aber ich bekomme keine fehlermeldung
<leo-unglaub> http://pastebin.com/cn4k6ts7
<leo-unglaub> sowohl mit meinen alten keys als auch mit ganz neu generierten
<leo-unglaub> hat irgend wer eine idee?
<Fuchs> leo-unglaub: ohne Fehlermeldungen: noe
<leo-unglaub> hehe, so gehts mir auch....
<leo-unglaub> aber was soll ich machen, habe ds logging komplett aufgedreht, aber nichts
<Fuchs> uns Fehlermeldungen geben? 
<Fuchs> so als Idee ...
<leo-unglaub> es gibt ja keine
<leo-unglaub> siehe mein pastebin link
<leo-unglaub> da ist keine fehlermeldung
<leo-unglaub> der keywird einfach ignoriert
<leo-unglaub> und dann kommt die passwort abfrage
<Fuchs> seitens des sshd?
<Fuchs> kommst Du physikalisch an die Gegenseite? 
<radoe> leo-unglaub: was sagen die Logs der Gegenseite? Eventuell zu weite Rechte auf / oder /home/$USER  oder /home/$USER/.ssh dort?
<radoe> leo-unglaub: bzw. auf auf deiner Seite.
<leo-unglaub> ja, wenn ich das passwort eintippe werde ich ganz normal eingeloggt
<radoe> *auch
<leo-unglaub> Fuchs: wo finde ich die sshd logs?
<Fuchs> leo-unglaub: das waere dann der Moment, wo Du die sshd logs lesen solltest 
<Fuchs> oder uns geben
<leo-unglaub> in syslog ist nichts drin
<Garfield1984> ok reboot war notwendig
<Fuchs> je nach Distribution, ich haette mal /var/log/  gesagt
<leo-unglaub> Fuchs: ja, /var/log ist mir auch klar..
<leo-unglaub> aber da sind viele logs drin
<radoe> leo-unglaub: schau zunächst in /var/log/auth.log
<leo-unglaub> aber ich finde keine einträge des sshd
<leo-unglaub> in der auth.log steht nichtdrin
<leo-unglaub> erst wenn ich mich per passwort einlogge komtm folgende meldung:
<leo-unglaub> http://pastebin.com/i2Ga8dBL
<leo-unglaub> das komische ist, dass ich diese konfiguration seit ca. einem jahr ohne probleme verwende
<radoe> leo-unglaub: .ssh/authorized_keys auf der Gegenseite existiert und enthält den Pubkey?
<leo-unglaub> ja
<leo-unglaub> die habe ich per cat filename >> authorized_kesy eingetrage
<leo-unglaub> wenn ich den eintrag dort löshe erhalte ich die logische fehlermeldung.
<leo-unglaub> das der eintrag nicht gefunden wurde
<leo-unglaub> füge ich es hinzu komtm nichts, nur die passwortabfrage
<leo-unglaub> die keys selbst sind ohne passphrase generiert
<leo-unglaub> und 2048 bit lang
<sysdef> hoffe die datei heisst nicht kesy
<leo-unglaub> nein
<leo-unglaub> die datei heißt leo_leo-Vostro-1520
<leo-unglaub> das ist udername_rechnername
<sysdef>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config angepasst?
<leo-unglaub> nein
<leo-unglaub> da habe ich den standard drin gelassen
<leo-unglaub> beide systeme sind aktuelle ubuntu 10.10 systeme
<leo-unglaub> kann es sein dass da irgend was gecached wird?
<slow-motion> abiword zeigt anstatt seitenzahlen nur fragezeicen an. wie ändere ich das?
<Broder> Guten Abend
<Broder> Frage: Warum steht im aktuellen Manual zu GNU parted noch was von zukünftigem ext3 support, wo Gparted schon ext4 unterstützt? Ist doch nur ein Frontend für GNU parted, oder?
<alamar> weil keine sau manpages aktuell hält
<alamar> vorallem wenn sie dann noch übersetzt sind
<Broder> Joa, steht halt was von 2010. Daher...
<ppq> Broder: kann gut sein, dass das "aktuell" ist. gparted setzt vermutlich auf resize2fs zum vergrößern/verkleinern von ext3/ext4 partitionen.
<ppq> err, dateisystemen
<Broder> na ich versuchs nochmal. parted unter CLI gibt was von inkompatiblen Dateisystemfeatures aus; äußert sich dann aber nur zu den unterstützten features
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<unRuhe> nabend
<luxtux> moin
<unRuhe> hey ich hab vor mein ubuntu per dyndns über einen namen erreichbar zu machen. nu mach ich mir bisschen sorgen um die sicherheit. könnt ihr mir nen paar punkte/themen nennen die ich unbedingt abchecken sollte bevor ich meine ip für jedermann leicht zugägig mache?
<ppq> unRuhe: sitzt du hinter einem router?
<alamar> ppq: sitzt du hinter einer firewall ist die passendere frage, ein router schützt nicht :p
<unRuhe> ne, kabelmodem
<bekks> Ohne Router?
<ppq> alamar: gibt es aktuelle router für heimanwender ohne firewall?
<unRuhe> also da gibs kein koifg programm, das hat nen dhcp service und fertig
<alamar> ppq: definiere heimanwender :p
<unRuhe> und auch nur einen ausgang
<unRuhe> http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/listers/index.asp?id=420
<jokrebel> gn8
<Varakh> wie wechsel ich von einem benutzer von /bin/bash nach /bin/false?
<Varakh> ^^
<LupusE> vim /etc/passwd
<dadrc> die standardshell eines users sollte in /etc/passwd drinstehen
<Varakh> thx
<LupusE> und VORHER ein backop an erreichbaer stelle machen!
<Varakh> 2 late
<Varakh> xD
<unRuhe> kann ich einen nutzer anlegen der sowas wie eine kopie eines anderen nutzer darstellt, selbes home, erstellte dateien gehören dem original user, nur name und pass sind anders
<unRuhe> ?
<unRuhe> oder anders, mein standard nutzer hat nen schwaches passwort weil ich das so mag, ich will per ssh mit diesem benutzer arbeiten will aber für den ssh zugriff nen stärkeres password, was tu ich?
<sash_> unRuhe: key-authentifizierung
<rumpel_> ,ssh? unRuhe 
<shetlandpony> unRuhe, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<unRuhe> mpf k ich lese
<unRuhe> sash_, seh ich das richtig, dass ich auf dem rechner von dem aus ich auf mein heimsystem zugreifen will dann so ne key-datei brauch?
<bekks> Siehst du falsch.
<bekks> Du brauchst auf beiden Rechnern einen Key.
<bekks> Wenn du das mit key auth machst.
<unRuhe> ja dann is key auth nicht das was ich will
<bekks> Sondern?
<bekks> Sicherer als jedes Passwort.
<unRuhe> hmm ich will halt nich von so ne datei abhängig sein. aber es ist wie immer, sicher oder komfortabel
<bekks> Komfortabler und sicherer als mit key auth muss man mir erst mal zeigen.
<bekks> Du generierst lokal zwei keys. Secret und Public. Den Public key kopierst du auf den Rechner, auf den du dich per ssh einloggen willst. Fertig.
<unRuhe> naja sagen wir ich bin am lapto von nem kumpel, und will was von zuhause holen. obwohl der ssh server läuft bekomm ich trotzdem keine verbindung weil kumpel den key nicht hat
<unRuhe> das seh ich doch richtig?
<bekks> Richtig.
<unRuhe> naja das fehlt mir halt die easyness
<bekks> Daher gibts usb Sticks, auf denen man seine Keys speichern kann,
<unRuhe> gut das stimmt
<unRuhe> ja k
<unRuhe> das löst das problem
<unRuhe> :P
<unRuhe> das is außerdem noch übel cool
<unRuhe> ja ich will auch nen usbstick als finger
<bekks> Das ist überhaupt nicht cool, sondern Ganz normal.
<unRuhe> schau ich bin da nicht so erfahren, du hast mich bekehrt, ich bin zufrieden. ich danke dir
<Keba> wie installiert man texlive 2010 am einfachsten unter ubuntu 10.04?
<bekks> Lokal.
<Pilatus> wenn ich über Pidgin in meine MSN Accounts möchte erzählt er mir was von abgelaufene Zertifikate und loggt mich nicht mehr ein, kann ich das beheben ?
<bekks> Den Kram herunterladen, und im $HOME des Users betreiben. In ~/bin/ zB.
<Fuchs> Pilatus: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pidgin-und-msn-zertifikat/#post-2686948
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty ist abgelaufen | ICQ Probleme http://goo.gl/3NrKr und SSL deaktivieren | MSN: http://goo.gl/qvm37
<Pilatus> Fuchs: gibt es da für ICQ eine ähnliche Lösung oder muss ich SSL abschalten ?
<ppq> Pilatus: tipp doch mal /topic
<Fuchs> Pilatus: lies doch bitte das topic, wenn ich schon so lieb bin und es anpasse 
<Fuchs> Pilatus: fuer ICQ: Login Server aendern und SSL aus, fuer MSN: neues Zertifikat besorgen. 
<Pilatus> Fuchs: sry das ich nicht auf das Topic geachtet habe schau da nur noch selten hin
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Pilatus> joar sollte ich wohl öfter 
<Pilatus> sry ²
<Fuchs> Du weisst schon, dass Du uns damit unnoetige Arbeit machst?  Wie dem auch sei: Loesungen fuer beide Probleme stehen im Topic, einfach melden wenn es nicht geht. 
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/  << hier findest Du sonst noch reihenweise Ansaetze fuer diverse Clients, Pilatus 
<Pilatus> danke dir Fuchs einmal mehr für deinen Support 
<Pilatus> ;-)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<beaslin> hi
<beaslin> ich hab ein kleines problem
<beaslin> wenn ich sudo apt-get build-dep gimp mache, dann bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung: E: Datei /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_multiverse_source_Sources konnte nicht geöffnet werden - open (2: No such file or directory)
<ppq> beaslin: mach mal ein 'sudo apt-get update', deine paketlisten scheinen nicht mehr zu existieren
<ppq> beaslin: was genau hast du getan, dass es dazu kam?
<beaslin> ähm
<beaslin> ich hab ubunt installiert
<beaslin> dann geupdatet
<beaslin> ähm dann noch emerald compizconfig-settings-manager pidgin installiert
<beaslin> und git
<beaslin> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<beaslin> also es kommt der gleiche fehler
<bekks> Das ist kein Fehler, sondern eine _W_arnung.
<bekks> Und wenn, dann brauchen wir die komplette Ausgabe, und nicht nur diese eine Zeile :)
<beaslin> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399297/
<bekks> beaslin: Lies mal die letzte Zeile aus deinem Paste.
<beaslin> d.h.?
<bekks> Lies doch einfach, was da steht?
<beaslin> ja hab ich
<beaslin> nur wie kann ich das ändern?
<bekks> Was könnte denn "xyz wurde ignoriert" bedeuten?
<ppq> beaslin: die warnung betrifft nur eine fremdquelle, das ist nicht die ursache für den fehler beim build-dep. für die fremdquelle musst du noch einen öffentlichen schlüssel importieren - wie das geht, steht da, wo du die quelle her hast
<G-Stern1> hallo. während eines aktualisierungsprozesses hatte ich kurz einen netzausfall. jetzt ist der prozess "steckengeblieben". Was soll ich jetzt tun? kann ich das fenster schließen? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3062098/abbruch.png
<beaslin> wtf
<ppq> beaslin: brauchst du die fremdquelle denn überhaupt?
<beaslin> äh 
<beaslin> wegen build-dep
<bekks> ppq: Das ist ein Ubuntu Repo... nur mal so am Rande.
<k1l> beaslin: schau mal unten. da steht doch, dass er den einen gpg key nicht lesen/holen kann. deswegen der error
<Luzido> G-Stern1: keine panik ist meist problemlos
<beaslin> ja
<bekks> beaslin: Ganze Sätze bitte.
<beaslin> ja
<beaslin> ^^
<Frickelpit> und seit maverick mit dabei
<G-Stern1> Luzido: ich kann das fenster also schließen, obwohl der prozess nicht beendet wurde?
<beaslin> irgendwie kann er diese indexdatei nicht vom server holen
<Frickelpit> extra-repo hat schon öfters solche "probleme" gemacht
<ppq> alles klar, war nur etwas irritiert davon, dass in http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release oben etwas von PPA steht, nevermind
<beaslin> liegt es am server?
<Frickelpit> einfach deaktivieren
<bekks> beaslin: Ja, weil es die wohl auf dem Server nicht gibt.
<bekks> beaslin: Deaktivier die Quelle einfach, wie Frickelpit schon sagte.
<beaslin> aber es wird ja wenn ich mitm browser drauf gehe viel text angezeigt also mit keys
<beaslin> ok
<Luzido> G-Stern1: ja, ich weis nur nicht wie du dann mit den grafik-programm fortfaehrst, aber mit console
<bekks> .oO( Viel Text ist viel zu lesen. )Oo.
<Frickelpit> sachen gibts …
<G-Stern1> Luzido: kann ich den paketmanager nicht einfach neu starten?
<beaslin> tut mir leid, wenn ich das jetzt so ausgedrückt habe
<beaslin> ähm, sind das die quellen von den drittanbietern?
<bekks> beaslin: Nein.
<beaslin> wo kann ich die dann einzeln deaktivieren?
<Luzido> G-Stern1: das wuerde ich als erstes probieren
<bekks> In deiner Paketverwaltung.
<G-Stern1> Luzido: ich kann die aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht schließen
<richyw> wie deaktiviere ich ssl bei empathy für ICQ?
<Frickelpit> richyw: steht bestimmt im topic
<G-Stern1> was soll ich in der konsole tun, Luzido? wie kann ich den prozess stoppen?
<bekks> richyw: google "deactivate ssl empathy"
<Luzido> G-Stern1: stoppen mit dem [x] oben rechts :) in der console dann  aptitude install flashplugin-installer 
<Luzido> G-Stern1: oder bei einer aktualisierung lieber aptitude safe-upgrade, wenn dann was nicht stimmt fordert er dich auf einen befehl einzugeben der alles wieder hinbiegt
<G-Stern1> Luzido: variante 1 hat geklappt :) danke.
<richyw> Account path '/org/freedesktop/Telepathy/Account/haze/icq_benutzer' is malformed: should have 3 trailing components, not 2;
<richyw> was bedeutet das?
<Fuchs> dass er das Format von dem Pfad nicht mag, erstens, 
<Fuchs> und Du uns absolut keine Informationen zum Kontext gibst und es uns dadurch schwierig machst, Dir zu helfen, zweitens. 
<richyw> sorry hatte vor paar Minuten schon gefragt wie man bei empathy ssl für ICQ ausschaltet, habe jetzt ne Anleitung mit mc-tool gefunden, aber der gibt mir immer die selbe meldung
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/  such Dir was aus, richyw 
<bekks> richyw: Die Anleitung funktioniert, was genau tippst du denn ein?
<apollo13> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2687211/ lol
<richyw> sudo mc-tool update haze/icq_*********** bool:use-ssl=0
<apollo13> arg, falscher channel
 * Wedelwolf is mal schlafen... 
<ikatana> hallo freunde
<ikatana> noch jemand wach der sich ein bisschen mit installieren von hardware auskennt?
<dadrc> wenn du ne konkrete frage stellst, könnte man zumindest versuchen, dir zu helfen
<ikatana> würde mir vielleicht jemand helfen einen realtek hd audio zu installieren?
<ikatana> der typ is alc892
<ikatana> ich habe jetzt den treiber von realtek.com.tw geladen und es handelt sich um eine b2z datei
<ikatana> die habe ich komplett entpackt und jetzt habe ich den ordner alsa-driver-1.0.23
<ikatana> nur mit dem inhalt weiß ich absolute nichts anzufangen
<ikatana> extreme viele ordner und dateien
<dadrc> warum willst du den treiber von realtek nehmen?
<dadrc> geht der normale nicht?
<ikatana> ich hab mit dem ubuntu treiber keinen sound
<ikatana> also er gibt keinen sound aus dem headset
<dadrc> pack mal lspci und pactl list in nen nopaste
<ikatana> arg sorry was ist lspci und pactl
<ikatana> tut mir ehrlich leid
<ikatana> ist mein 1. mal mit linux
<ikatana> habs erst seit 2 stunden
<dadrc> keinen grund zum entschuldigen :)
<ikatana> danke ich hatte vorher nur windows
<dadrc> das sind programme, die ein paar infos auf der konsole ausgeben
<ikatana> aber ubuntu läuft einfach zu edel und flüssig
<ikatana> als noch auf win zu bleiben
<dadrc> also ne konsole aufmachen, die befehle eingeben, kopieren und da rein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dadrc> "lspci" und "pactl list", übrigens
<ikatana> ok einen moment
<ikatana> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399299/
<ikatana> das ist das lspci
<ikatana> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399300/
<ikatana> und hier das pactl list
<dadrc> sicher, dass du eine Realtek-Karte hast? Die taucht überhaupt nicht auf...
<dadrc> nur der HDMI-Ausgang deiner Graka und ein interner Chip von Intel
<ikatana> ich hab eine realtek hd audio alc892
<ikatana> im hardware audio zeigt er mir auch nur die hdmi von der ati karte an
<ikatana> dadrc eine frage
<dadrc> klar
<ikatana> gibt es für ubuntu so etwas wie remote?
<ikatana> so wie bei windows?
<ikatana> da gibts das tool teamviewer
<ikatana> und damit könntest du meinen pc durchsehen
<ikatana> weißte was ich meine?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> das gibts auch für linux/mac
<dadrc> Gibt es, klar
<Fuss-im-Ohr> schau mal auf deren seite
<ikatana> ja eine bitte könnteste dir des mal angucken?
<dadrc> Würd ich dir aber nicht so empfehlen
<ikatana> ich hab keine sensiblen daten oder so
<ikatana> mein pc ist dein pc
<ikatana> :D
<dadrc> Ich bin mit meiner Weisheit eh am Ende, anscheinend wird die Karte überhaupt nicht erkannt
<ikatana> also ubuntu ist wirklich edel
<ikatana> wine installiert
<ikatana> das läuft flüssiger als windows
<ikatana> echt absolute beste os was ich bisher vom speed her erlebt hab
<ikatana> hält nicht mal ein abgespecktes xp mit
<dadrc> he... hört man gerne, aber für nicht-support-fragen gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dadrc> sowas also bitte da, damit hier die wichtigen supportsachen freie bahn haben
<ikatana> ok
<ikatana> aber ne frage könnteste dir das mal kurz ansehen?
<ikatana> im remote?
<dadrc> Wenn das Teil vom System nicht erkannt wird, bin ich echt überfragt, hätte auf Pulse-Einstellungen getippt.
<dadrc> Musst du warten, bis wer kommt, der von sowas Plan hat
<ikatana> da gab es doch einen befehl im terminal
<ikatana> wo man so einen mixer anzeigen kann
<ikatana> weißte zufällig wie der heißt?
<dadrc> alsamixer
<ikatana> genau danke
<dadrc> wird aber nichts bringen, wenn die Karte nicht da
<dadrc> ist
<ikatana> im alsamixer
<ikatana> den ich jetz offen habe
<ikatana> zeigt er die karte an
<ikatana> chip realtek alc892
<ikatana> headphon steht die ganze zeit bei 0
<ikatana> master auf 100
<ikatana> und pcm auf 100
<G-Stern> ikatana: geh mal in die audioeinstellungen
<ikatana> jop bin ich
<G-Stern> und? ist da alles aktiviert? oder musst du evtl noch ein häkchen setzen?
<ikatana> da habe ich  2 geräte
<G-Stern> und?
<ikatana> internes audio
<ikatana> und redwood hdmi
<ikatana> internes audio steht auf stereo duplex
<ikatana> analog stereo duplex
<ikatana> jedoch steht nichts dort von realtek
<G-Stern> hm. sorry.
<ikatana> also bei der install readme
<ikatana> vom treiber steht
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9777821&postcount=30  mit dem hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810  scheint wohl bei einigen zu klappen.
<ikatana> You must have full configured source for the Linux kernel which you
<ikatana>    want to use for the ALSA drivers. Note that ALSA drivers are part
<ikatana>    of the kernel, so there is necessary to resolve all symbol dependencies
<ikatana>    between the used kernel and ALSA driver code. Partly installed kernels
<ikatana>    (for example from distributor makers) can be unuseable for this action
<ikatana> 2) You must turn on sound support (soundcore module).
<ikatana> bloß von so kernel etc hab ich echt 0 ahnung ich weiß darüber garnichts
<ikatana> will halt nichts schrotten 
<oneiro> hi
<oneiro> hier passiert das unglaubliche...
<oneiro> ich möchte eine einfache .bin-datei ausführen
<ikatana> na gut jungs werd mich wieder hinlegen wünsch euch ne schöne nacht
<oneiro> is mit chmod +x adsf.bin ausführbar gemacht
<oneiro> auf ./adsf.bin bekomme ich dann
<oneiro> ./asdf.bin  No such file or directory
<oneiro> ich bin wirklichi perplex. nutze wohl auch eine ubuntu installation die absolut minimal ist. nochnichtmals wget war vorhanden
<luxtux> sh asdf.bin
<k1l> sh ./asdfasdfa.bin
<oneiro> kann ein programm fehlen, um eine .bin auszuführen?
<oneiro> danke k1l, dann bekomme ich ./asdf 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<oneiro> ist eine normale .bin für einen hl2 server http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<oneiro> hab das schon mehrfach auf einem anderen server installiert
<oneiro> was jetzt hier passiert, versteh ich überhaupt nicht
<oneiro> die .bin ist ausführbar, heruntergeladen und hat eine normale dateigröße
<oneiro> was kann mir fehlen?
<k1l> oneiro: 64bit server?
<k1l> dann könnte nen "apt-get install ia-32libs"
<k1l> helfen vlt
<oneiro> k1l heißt die datei evtl. anders?
<oneiro> E: Couldn't find package ia-32libs
<k1l> ähm warte ich gucke, habs aus dem kopf geschrieben
<k1l> ia32-libs
<oneiro> es zielt darauf ab, das mein 64 bit system die 32bit-bin evtl. nicht ausführen kann, oder? daran habe ich vorhin auch schon gedacht
<k1l> jo
<oneiro> weißt du evtl. den richtigen namen?
<oneiro> ansonsten versuche ich derweilen mal in aptitude zu suchen
<k1l> <k1l> ia32-libs
<k1l> das minus war nur verkehrt
<oneiro> ist am installieren, bin mal gespannt
<oneiro> ich glaub das war es. super
<oneiro> vielen dank ;)
<k1l> kein problem
<oneiro> für normal ist das aber dabei oder?
<oneiro> ich glaub ich arbeite hier mit einem sehr abgespeckten image
<oneiro> alleine, dass schon kein wget installiert war, wunderte mich sehr
<k1l> weiss cih gar nicht. aber bei vielen minimal images der hoster ists sicher nicht drin
<k1l> kann man alles ja leicht nachinstallieren
<oneiro> ja, sowas "minimales" habe ich mit unter minimal nicht vorgestellt ;)
<oneiro> ja sicher. ist grundsätzlich auch kein problem. aber bei solchen sachen gerate ich dann ins stocken
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8 da drinnen
<ko2> hallo
<ko2> habe ein programm mit gui, ich komme an das fenster ganz unten nicht dran, ich muss da was verstellen, aber das Fenster lässt sich nicht verkleinern. Was kann ich machen?
<simonx> mit gedrückter alt Taste Fenster verschieben
<ko2> ok danke
<oneiro> ich verzweifel noch an diesem komischen server. warum ist alles anders, als ich es mit meinem normalen server gewohnt bin
<oneiro> ich möchte byobu standartmäßig starten, wenn ich joine
<oneiro> es steht schon auf "launch at login"
<oneiro> aber das macht es trotzdem nicht
<oneiro> irgenwelche ideen?
<bitbumper> am überlegen und nachvollziehen
<bitbumper> suche usenet client für ubuntu!
<oneiro> ich nicht ;)
<oneiro> kann ich dir aber auch leider nicht bei helfen
<bitbumper> ich werde aus deinem prob auch nicht schlau, irgendwie tut des nicht
<oneiro> weißt du keine lösung oder drücke ich mich undeutlich aus?
<oneiro> für gewöhntlich startet byobu bei jedem login, wenn ich es einmal eingestellt habe
<oneiro> nun macht es das also nicht
<Guschtel> bitbumper: kde? => knode, gnome weiss ich leider nicht, sry
<oneiro> der einfachheit halber können wir auch gerne bei screen bleiben...
<Guschtel> bitbumper: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Newsreader
<Guschtel> evolution kann wohl auch news
<bitbumper> thx
<k1l> oneiro: hmm, so auf die schnelle finde ich nichts. schau mal auf launchpad die bugs durch, ob es da was gibt und ob die nen workaround haben
<oneiro> k1l, danke, aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass der screen trotzdem bestehen bleibt
<oneiro> ich bin es inzwischen gewohnt, das ich nach einem weiteren ssh-login automatisch in byobu eintrete. allerdings komme ich jetzt  mit screen -r auch wieder rein
<oneiro> da ich nur mit einem user arbeite ist das ok
<oneiro> damit ist der gewohnte byobu-komfort allerdings verloren. ^^
<oneiro> vermutlich fehlen mir 7 millionen andere libs dafür.... ;)
<bekks> oneiro: screen -DR
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-19
<oneiro> ich bin mal weg. vielen dank nochmal und gute nacht ;)
<dreamon> Mit welchem Programm kann ich mir defekte Dateien auf einem Dateisystem anzeigen lassen.? Hab hier defekte Sektoren auf einem NTFS..
<luxtux> ich will mir eine kleine distri zusammenbasteln, für einen usbstick, ist da remastersys für geeignet? oder was kann man da nehmen?
<Moritz> Ist es bekannt, dass Maverick sich nicht vom USB-Stick booten/installieren lässt? Habe nämlich gerade leider genau das Problem: USB-Stick wird im BIOS erkannt, aber danach bleibt der Rechner hängen
<xaos3k> bei mir hats funktioniert, eventuell nen fehler beim auf stick spielen
<xaos3k> was haste da für ne software genutzt?
<ThreeM> Moritz, wie haste erstellt? mit "Startmedien ersteller" ?
<ThreeM> den kannste gleich in die tonne stopfen. mach dir den stick mit unetbootin fertig. das geht zuverlässig
<Moritz> das Problem ist, dass der Stick generell ein paar "Macken" hat. Ich kann das nicht genauer sagen, aber bisher konnte ich unter Win7 immer per MagicISO einen syslinux-Bootsektor schreiben und dann das Image auf den Stick ziehen.... So erkannte der Rechner immer den Stick und konnte booten. Nur mit 10.10 scheint das jetzt nicht mehr zu funktionieren
<Moritz> Startmedium erstellen habe ich schon in die Tonne geschmissen :P
<ThreeM> hehe
<ThreeM> stick formatieren, fat, unetbootin benutzen, installieren
<Moritz> Gut dann werde ich morgen wohl mal unetbootin versuchen
<ThreeM> wenn das net geht kannste den stick zum "startmedienersteller" legen ;)
<Moritz> jein, ich habe mit dem Teil schon diverse "Linuxe" installiert ;) Also es geht definitiv
<Moritz> Was mich eben wundert ist, dass er einfach hängen bleibt, nachdem der eig. "kritische" Teil, das Erkennen des Sticks im BIOS, erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist. Dann passiert einfach nix mehr
<luxtux> ich will mir eine kleine distri zusammenbasteln, für einen usbstick, ist da remastersys für geeignet? oder was kann man da nehmen?
<luxtux> brauche nur ein minimalsystem, mit ssh und samba
<xaos3k_> luxtux: das könntest auch mit nem minimal-ubuntu einrichten http://is.gd/hoRct
<the-FoX> moin
<the-FoX> ich bräuchte mal Hilfe beim einrichten eine vsftpd mit virtuellen usern. wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen erhalte ich500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:testuser
<the-FoX> laut Protokollen funktioniert die authentifizierung auf jedenfall
<tm> the-FoX: zu vfsthd steht soweit ich das weiss was im wiki auf ubuntuusers - schonmal da nachgesehen ob die einstellungen richtig sind?
<the-FoX> ™: hast du einen link?
<tm> ja natürlich, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<the-FoX> ah danke
<tm> da einfach das gewünschte stichwort eingeben und auf suchen klicken :)
<tm> the-FoX: und auf dem trademark zeichen hab ich kein highlight, also nicht bös sein wenn ich nicht reagiere :)
<pog> kann man im FF (3.6) verschiedene "Tab-Staende" speichern? - was geht, wenn man ihn schliesst,dass wieder die aktiven Tabs geoeffnet werden.
<Deem> pog: du meinst, dass du auswählen kannst, welche tab-session wieder geöffnet werden soll, oder dass du während du arbeitest einfach ein paar tabs gegen andere austauschen kannst?
<pog> ist das ein Bug im Mozilla des 10.04, dass das Download-fenster leer bleibt? Die Downloads funkionieren.
<koegs> hast du addons installiert?
<koegs> oder ist da alles plain?
<pog> ich hab die Sachen vom8.10 migriert, das Home kopiert.
<koegs> ich würds mal mit nem leeren profil ausprobieren
<pog> ich kann mal mit einem neuen User probieren, ob's an dem liegt.
<pog> oder so, ja. 
<koegs> geht schneller als ein neuer user :)
<pog> ich hab auch kein Volume-Control mehr in der Taskleiste, ist zwar ein bekanntes Phaenomen, hab allerdings noch nciht rausgefunden, wie man das wieder reinbringt.
<Deem> pog: Rechtsklick -> zum Panel hinzufügen -> Benachrichtigungsanzeige
<pog> ah, benachrichtigung, o.k. thanks.
<pog> ja, es ging, thanks
<Broder> mit tune2fs kann man ja stride & strip-width parameter anpassen; aber wie kann man die total entfernen?
<pog> DAU-Frage - kann ich rausfinden (im Panel) z.B. das gewisse Funkionen sind, die nicht so klar sind - entfernen kann mal alles...
<koegs> Fatal parsing error
<pog> Deem: die Tabs kann man austauschen, sogar auf ein anderes Fenster dragen. 
<pog> Deem: ja ich meine einen Stand (z.B.einer Recherche sicherstellen).
<pog> muss grad schauen, ev. kann man "alles" bookmarken.
<pog> ja, man kann alle offenen Tabs bookmarken, scheint aber so zu sein, dass man den Ordner nicht sofort sieht,sehe ihn nur, wenn ich bookmarks bearbeite...
<pog> dasg
<pog> das geht, alle Bookmarks speichern, und man kann auch einen gesamten Book-Markordner oeffnen.
<pog> das sound-ikon geht auch...
<pog> beisst es sich, wicd unter 10.04 zu installieren, neben dem NM?
<pog> mit iwconfig wird wlan0 angezeigt, iwlist scan sagt, dass wlan0 nicht gestartet ist, aber starten kannich es nicht.
<bekks> pog: Wie versuchst du es denn zu starten?
<pog> eine nette Fehlermeldung betreff der WIFI-Schnittstelle waere noch nuetzlich..
<pog> ich hab mal versucht ifup wlan0 (was ich irgendwo gelesen habe).
<pog> vielleicht spuckt dasLog einen Fehler aus. 
<bekks> Das fährt das Interface hoch. Es verbindet genau nichts.
<pog> im ifconfig ist wlan0 nicht zu sehen.
<bekks> ifconfig -a?
<pog> mit -a sehe ich wlan0
<bekks> Also ist das Interface da, und heruntergefahren.
<bekks> ifconfig wlan0 up fährt es hoch.
<bekks> Es verbidnet aber nicht.
<bekks> Dazu nimmst du am besten den NetworkManager und trägst die Zugangsdaten zum WLAN ein.
<pog> danke,  ich denke mir das Prob ist,dass es nciht gestartet ist.
<pog> ich probier das mal.
<bekks> Auch das macht der NM automagisch.
<pog> etwas komisch, von der Live-Cd konnte ich mich mit dem WLAN verbinden. Das LAN ging nicht, weil der Devolo-Adapter zur sau war.
<pog> das ifconfig wlan0 up bringt leider SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<pog> vielleicht stimmt doch was am Driver nicht.
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<rusef> Also mein wlan ist eth1..
<pog> rusef: das kommt sehr auf die WLAN schnittstelle an, wie die heissen. Danke aber fuer den Hinweis, vielleicht liegt da auch noch ein Problem.
<pog> ich starte vllt. nochmals die live-Cd um zu schauen, ob das was anders ist.
<pog> ich hatte auch noch ein extrnes Zyxel, was ich allerings in der fixen Installation auch nicht ooth lief.
<pog> interessant ist aber, dass das WLAN blau leuchtet, also aktiv ist. 
<bekks> pog: Solche Dinge laufen sehr selten OOTB. schon mal gar nicht, wenn sie extern sind.
<bekks> pog: Welchen WLAN chip hast du da verbaut?
<Luzido_> ich will grub ein-/ausgabe auf die serielle, wenn dort nichts empfangen wird soll die text-console verwendet werden bei grub1 konnte ich terminal --timeout=10 serial console angeben jetzt schluckt der parameter GRUB_TERMINAL= mein "serial console" nicht, sondern nur "serial" oder "console" gibts eine moeglichkeit das alte verhalten hinzubekommen? 
<Luzido_> auf der grub-command line gibts terminal_input & terminal_output aber die beeinflussen leider nicht die konfig
<Luzido_> mit diesen befehlen koennte man jedenfalls mehrere moeglichkeiten angeben
<bekks> Luzido_: Dann nimm doch einfach grub1 - ist doch wesentlich stressfreier.
<pog> bekks: ich probier mal ab CD booten, zum schauen, was dort ging. Verbaut ist ein AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter 
<Luzido_> bekks: hast recht grub2 ist mir noch zu experimantal
<pog> fuer gewisse SAchen ist grub2 gut,finde ich, v.a. werden alle bootfaehigen Paritionen meistens korrekt configuriert.
<bekks> pog: Nur ist die Config leider komplett undurchsichtig :)
<pog> das stimmt allerdings, wobei nun auf dem Wiki eine (fast zu) ausfuehrliche Dokumentaiton ist.
<bekks> Die einem leider nicht wirklich hilft, wenn man selbst irgendwas konfigurieren will :)
<pog> genau, und man will ja nicht zuerst einen halben Tag ein Manual lesen.
<pog> hat jemand Ahnung, ob Grub2 nun USB erkennt, die vom Bios nicht zur Verfuegung gestellt werden? (Bis anhin hab ich immer PLOP in die Grub-Auswahl installiert).
<LetoThe2nd> pog: schreib dir halt ein passendes script.
<pog> Einfach Eintraege kann man - wie sie sind - in 40_user_entriey in etc/grub.d reincopieren, und der Menupunkt wurde dann generiert.
<catweazle> moin Leute
<pog> (also mein  PLOP-Eintrag).
<robbe> hey catweazle :)
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab z.b. eins (zugegebenermassen ziemlich hässlich), das überprüft, ob ein bestimmter usb-stick da ist und dann abhängig davon ne dualboot entscheidung trifft.
<pog> LetoThe2nd: ich weiss, dass die Grub-Leute dran arbeiteten,dass USB erkennt wird.
<catweazle> kann es sein das bei ausgeschalteter Aktualisierungsverwaltung auch nichts aktualisiert wird wenn man manuell ein d-u eingibt?
<Alteisen> Luzido_: http://trash.ctdo.de/a/163qwpzs177
<pog> interessant.
<Fuchs> catweazle: das duerfte eher an Dingen wie LTS Versionen liegen 
<Alteisen> Luzido_: hilft dir das vielleicht weiter
<LetoThe2nd> pog: es gibt funktionen, die dir alle erkannten laufwerke zeigen. inkl. usb - einfach testen.
<Alteisen> Luzido_: so hab ich das bei debian squeeze
<Luzido_> Alteisen: mal schauen
<catweazle> bei debian ist das egal und bisher war das auch so bei ubuntu
<pog> ich muss das wieder mal anschauen und testen.
<catweazle> scheint erst seit maverick so zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> pog: es gibt auch funktionen zum suchen von dateien, checken von UUIDs usw. usf.
<pog> jetzt wollte ich mein WLAN-Laempchen deaktivieren, die Kundin will eigentlich kein WLAN... (ich wollte es nur um hier zu testen,was aber ja auch nicht geht :-)
<LetoThe2nd> pog: damit kannst du also starteinträge schnitzen, die ne beträchtliche eigenintelligens aufweisen :-) im zweifel einfach in #grub nach mehr details fragen.
<pog> LetoThe2nd: Du redest von Grub-Funkionen
<LetoThe2nd> pog: natürlich.
<pog> ja,eben, ja man kann total viel machen...
<pog> bis am schluss, muss man nur Grub2 booten, und kann von dort arbeiten :-)
<pog> ich frage mich, ob das WLAN-Laempchen vom geladenen Treiber abhaengt,obes gelb oder blau (aktiv) Leuchtet.
<Alteisen> pog: willst du nur die wlan lampe deaktivieren, das wlan selbst aber nicht?
<robbe> Alteisen: willst du das?
<Alteisen> ne
<pog> ich hab alle  Module runtergefahren, in iwconfig wird wlan0 nicht mehr gezeigt, aber das Wlan-Led ist trotzdem noch blau...
<Alteisen> ich versuch es nur zu verstehen
<Alteisen> weil es schon sinn macht, dass die wlan lampe an ist, wenn das wlan an ist
<catweazle> Kabel abknipsen pog?
<pog> Alteisen: meine Kundin ist etwas "paranoid" und sie hat mich extra gebeten, dasWLAN auszuschalten. Und blau ist halt aktiv :-)
<bekks> pog: Nennt man Kill-Switch.
<Alteisen> das wlan kabel? *g*
<bekks> pog: Guckstu Handbuch, wie man das deaktiviert.
<Alteisen> pog: du kannst die module blacklisten
<catweazle> Problem ist ja das man das im bios auch nicht immer ausschalten kann, die sind halt sehr spartanisch
<Alteisen> oder den schiebe schalter auf "aus" stellen
<bekks> Wenn es denn so einen Schalter gibt...
<pog> unter Win, wird man wohl auf das Wlan-Laempchen druecken muessen, genau, wie auf den daneben liegenden Power... nur hier bleibt es blau.
<bekks> pog: Also kann man es unter Linux nicht in den Zustand "rot" versetzen. Was Du der Kundin zeigen kannst, ist, dass es wirklich deaktiviert ist, egal was das LED sagt.
<pog> ich seh sonst kein HW-Schalter, und ich hab das PDf der HW angeschaut, normalerweise ist das zum ausschalten.
<catweazle> bei meinem Laptop bleibt der auch aus, bis zum nächsten Kernelupdate
<Alteisen> pog: will die kundin denn das wlan gelegentlich benutzen?
<Taunix> hilft nur noch lämpchen rausknipsen, drähtchen haben die ja meist nimmi *grin*
 * Alteisen würde der kundin ja einen "tinfoil hat" andrehen
<bekks> Schwarzen Lack drauf, dann leutet da auch nichts mehr.
<pog> sie hat LAN und braucht den Laptop nur stationaer. Alteisen. bin natuerlich ganz Deiner Meinung, vielleicht leuchter es nur, wenn was sendet..
<robbe> nen schikanierverbot gibts gesetzlich ... man koennte dennoch annehmen, mit entsprechendem grundvertrauen, dass die intention hinter eben jender handlung keine schlechte ist
<Alteisen> wlan karte ausbauen
<pog> gute Idee bekks:-)
<robbe> aber ich weiss es eben nicht, deshalb frage ich
<pog> Alteisen: das koennt ich, auf jeden Fall steht im PDF, wo das Wlan-Teil ist.
<bekks> pog: Es leutet IMMER, egal ob aktiv oder nicht.
<bekks> Zumindest unter Linux - wie du bereits festgestellt hast.
<pog> vor dem boot ist es noch gelblich.
<bekks> Ein Wunder.
<Alteisen> seriöser wäre es wohl, der Kundin zu erklären, dass wlan nicht gefährlich ist, wenn man nicht verbunden ist
<pog> ich kann's nicht mal mehr unter Win testen, weil ich bei der Erstinstallation das Vista zerschossen habe:-)
<bekks> Sauber. Tolle Leistung für einen Dienstleister :P 
<pog> Fuer gewisse Leute braucht es gute Ueberzeugungskraft:-) Ich schau noch etwas
<Alteisen> ich bin der meinung, dass eingebaute hardware ordentlich funktionieren sollte, und kabel abknipsen oder LEDs schwarz malen gehört nicht zu akzeptablen Lösungen.
<bekks> Die HW funktioniert doch ordentlich.
<pog> bekks: ich weiss, aber die Kundin wollte explizit kein _Windows, sonst haette ich natuerlich eine Backup-Kopie gemacht :-)
<pog> ja, ich denke mir schon.
<Alteisen> man, muss die aber paranoid sein
<pog> immerhin meine beste Linux-Kundin...
<Alteisen> was zahlt die kundin denn so für eine Linux installation?
<pog> na, ich koennte trotzdem nicht alle Stunden zu normalen IT Saetzen berechnen...
<Alteisen> nee, is klar. Linux ist im Support vieeeeel teurer ;-)
<bekks> pog: Dann hast du was grundlegendes Falsch gemacht. Aber das wird OT.
<Taunix> ich hab mir einmal nen rechner mit vorinstaliertem linux gekauft, da sah ich sofort, das kann sogar ich besser
<Taunix> huch, sorry
<pog> ich gehe ot
<recoil_> moin ich kann mein mupen nicht starten, terminal sagt: »mupen64plus« ist unter »/usr/games/mupen64plus« verfügbar Der Befehl konnte nicht gefunden werden, weil »/usr/games« nicht Teil der Umgebungsvariable PATH ist.
<bekks> recoil_: Dann füge sie $PATH hinzu.
<haderlump22> kann man unter 8.04 ohne weiteres samba 3.3.x installieren?
<bekks> Wenn Samba 3.3.x in den Repos ist, oder es ein PPA dafür gibt - ja.
<recoil_> bekks: wie genau bitte?
<bekks> recoil_: Mit einem Editor die Datei editieren, in der $PATH definiert wird.
<haderlump22> bekks, wie kann ich das sehen? aptitude search samba gibt mir keine versionsauskunft
<bekks> ,Umgebungsvariablen? recoil_ 
<shetlandpony> recoil_, Umgebungsvariablen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariablen
<recoil_> danke
<koegs> haderlump22: packages.ubuntu.com oder google
<bekks> haderlump22: packages.ubuntu.com anschauen, und ggf. launchpad.net
<recoil_> bekks, shetlandpony, vielen dank das waren die infos die ich brauchte funzt jetzt wieder :D auf nach hyrule!!!!
<bekks> ,bot? recoil_ 
<shetlandpony> recoil_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<recoil_> verdammt
<recoil_> xD
<recoil_> naja der bot hat mir trotzdem das richtige gegeben xD
<robbe> eine ameise faellt von der kante, weil sie zu schnell rannte :|
<k1l> robbe: das hier ist der supportchannel.
<ring0> gibt es neben lineak und keytouch eigentlich noch andere keyboard tools für die unterstützung von sondertasten?
<Fuchs> xev und xmodmap, wenn die Tastatur es hinbekommt, Tastenevents zu produzieren
<ring0> mit xev funktionieren die sondertasten, die noch fehlen, leider nicht. mit keytouch konnte ich sie ansprechen, aber die darauf gelegten funktionen wurden nicht aufgerufen
<k4v> hi, ich möchte auf einem ubuntu-server die neuesten kvm-kernelmodule installieren. hab es mit dieser anleitung versucht: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO1
<k4v> aber anscheinend verwendet der server weiterhin die mitgelieferten kvm-module
<k4v> bin auf lucid
<k4v> wie ist denn der richtige weg?
<bekks> Warum möchtest du das denn?
<bekks> Und welchen Kernel verwendest du denn unter Lucid aktuell?
<Nureinnarr> Hallo, bei meinem Lucid ist der Hintergund des gnome-terminals immer halb transparent, wenn ich im Profil->Hintergrundtyp auf Keiner(einfarbig) setze. Ist das normal?
<Fuchs> Nureinnarr: nein
<Fuchs> Nureinnarr: gehe mal in den Effekte Reiter in den Einstellungen, und schalte die Transparenz aus. 
<Nureinnarr> Einen Effekte Reiter finde ich nicht im Terminal Menü, oder waren die visuellen Effekte von Compiz gemeint? Dort 
<Fuchs> eigentlich schon die von gnome-terminal 
<Fuchs> gib mir ein paar Minuten, ich installiere das rasch
<Nureinnarr> sehr nett, danke
<Frickelpit> gnome-terminal? was ist denn gesucht?
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: ist schon am kompilieren. 
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: es gab da mal eine Transparenzeinstellung, und gibt immer noch, nur vermutlich verschoben
<Frickelpit> Fuchs: ok, hab hier gerade eins offen, deswegen :)
<Fuchs> in 1 Minute hab ich es auch
<Frickelpit> „Hintergrundtyp“
<Fuchs> ja, habs
<Fuchs> Nureinnarr: da hast Du schon auf einfarbig? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja -> welche Farben sind im Reiter links davon? 
<Nureinnarr> ich hab Bearbeiten->Profileinstellungen->Hintergrundtyp->Keiner(einfarbig) aktiviert
<Fuchs> ist denn das Ganze Fenster transparent oder nur der Terminalteil? 
<Fuchs> Also das Fenstermenue z.B., ist das auch transparent? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja -> compiz 
<Nureinnarr> nein, nur das Fenster, nicht das menü
<Fuchs> interessant
<Alteisen> Nureinnarr: das ist bei mir auch so
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal unter Profile  (im Fenstermenue) schauen, ob Du auch das aktive bearbeitest? 
<Fuchs> weil hier geht das ...
<Alteisen> Nureinnarr: du könntest auf transparent schalten und maximale abdunkelung
<Nureinnarr> Es gibt nur das Vorgabe-Profil. Ein neues anzulegen habe ich schon probiert, keine Änderung.
<Fuchs> Nureinnarr: welches GTK Theme? 
<Nureinnarr> ja, Alteisen. Mich hat das nur irritiert weil ich das anders gewohnt war
<Alteisen> mich hat das noch nie gestört
<Nureinnarr> Ubuntu Dust
<Alteisen> bei mir ist es in ambiance so
<Fuchs> Interessant ... hier funktioniert es wie es sollte 
<Fuchs> Anderes Farbschema probieren in den gnome-terminal Einstellungen, 
<Fuchs> und ggf. anderes GTK+ Theme
<Fuchs> und mal noch compiz durch metacity ersetzen, wobei bei compiz theoretisch das ganze Fenster betroffen sein sollte
<k1l> Nureinnarr: vorher bei farben mal den haken bei: systemfarben verwenden weggemacht?
<Nureinnarr> Danke Fuchs ich habs glaube ich! Ich hab mal die unterschiedlichen Gtk-Themes durchgeschaltet. Daran lag es. Bei Clearlooks ist alles so wie es sein soll. Hoffentlich liegts nicht an der verwendeten Engine sondern nur an der gtkrc
<k1l> Nureinnarr: also bei mir unter lucid tuts das alles, was es soll. stell mal ein neues profil her. und wähle es dann auch mit rechtsklick ins terminal->profile aus
<Nureinnarr> =) in der gtkrc des Dust Themas war "TerminalScreen::background-darkness=0.75" definiert. Ich hab das auf "=1" gesetzt. Nun ist alles in Ordnung. Danke für den Hinweis auf das Gtk-Thema, Fuchs. Ich wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen, dort zu suchen!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> finde ich auch daneben, dass das da gesetzt wird ...
<cybastl> ist es jetzt eigentlich schlecht wenn ich unter ubuntu per cmdline apt zum installieren nehme weil ja eigentlich synaptic die verwaltung ist?
<catweazle> cybastl: apt ist immer  noch die Verwaltun
<catweazle> +g
<Fuchs> nein, weil gleiches Backend. Und vermutlich meinst Du apt-get. 
<catweazle> synaptic ist nur ein grafischer Aufsatz dafür
<fabilinux> apt ist die Verwaltung...synaptic die grafische oberfläche dazu
<cybastl> k danke :) hatte mich nur grad gewundert weil es synaptic auch im terminal gab
<Fuchs> jede Datei gibt es auch im Terminal 
<Fuchs> und jede ausfuehrbare kannst Du auch vom Terminal aus ausfuehren. Warum sollte es das da nicht geben? 
<cybastl> gut stimmt :)
<heidanei> hi
<fabilinux> hi
<heidanei> ich hab 2 probleme, einmal mit meinen flashvideos und einmal mit empathy bzw. pidgin 
<heidanei> meine flashvideos laufen nurnoch im gespulten zustand ab, also als würde man vorspulen
<Fuchs> heidanei: sag bitte nicht, dass das pidgin/empathy Problem mit ICQ oder MSN zu tun hat
<heidanei> und mein pidgin und empathy wollen sich beide nichtmehr mit meinem icq konto verbinden, obwohl es auf meinem iphone mit IM+ z.b geht
<Fuchs> heidanei: welches flashplugin von wem in welcher Version? 
<Fuchs> heidanei: lies das Topic, danke. 
<heidanei> es hat mit icq zu tun, und welches flashplugin hab ich keine ahnung,...ich weiß nur dass es sonst immer funktioniert hat mit den flashvideos, die liefen zwar noch nie wirklich schön sauber ohne zu ruckeln wie in windows aber sie liefen wenigstens in normaler geschwindigkeit
<Fuchs> steht in about:plugins  in den meisten Browsern
<Fuchs> und wegen ICQ: lies einfach bitte das Topic, hat sehr gute Gruende, dass man das beim Betreten des Kanals zu Lesen bekommt. 
<heidanei> also ich finde in meinem chrome browser nichts dazu
<catweazle> in crome erscheint die Ausgabe aber auch
<catweazle> chrome mein ich
<sunta> hallo ubuntu.de
<sunta> hallo RedKnight 
<RedKnight> *umguck* Ich werd persönlich gegrüsst? :D
<Frickelpit> RedKnight: ja, auch ein blindes huhn usw. :D
<RedKnight> trinkt auch einen Korn -> afk
<heidanei> also das icq ist dank topic schonmal gelöst, danke auf den hinweis ;)
<heidanei> aber ich find einfach nicht in chrome wo das plugin steht
<Fuchs> about:plugins   wuerde ich behaupten
<heidanei> http://pastebin.ca/1996310
<heidanei> hier jetzt hab ichs
<Fuchs> hm, adobes flash ... das ist nun eher dumm 
<catweazle> zumindest aktuell ist es nicht heidanei
<Fuchs> Du koenntest mal gnash oder swfdec probieren
<heidanei> ist das normal, dass unter ubuntu auch in jedem browser alle flashvideos mal mehr und mal weniger (abhängig von der seite) ruckelig laufen? das ist eine krankheit, aber ich musste mich dran gewöhnen, weil ich nicht zurück zu windows will wegen so einmal grund
<catweazle> Fuchs: warum sollte er sich den Schrott antun?
<Fuchs> heidanei: Intel oder Ati mit freiem Treiber? 
<sunta> Meldung Nr: RUS-CERT-1654
<sunta> [Generic/OpenSSL] Schwachstelle in OpenSSL; wann gibts da ein aktualisiertes paket?
<Fuchs> catweazle: zum Probieren, ob es an dem Plugin oder sonstwas liegt
<heidanei> das die flashvideos auf einmal viel zu schnell ablaufen kam gestern von jetzt auf gleich einfach so...
<heidanei> und es ist auch in allen browsern so
<catweazle> vielleicht ist der Turbo in deiner CPU angesprungen?
<Fuchs> heidanei: welche Pakete seit gestern installiert? 
<heidanei> garnichts
<Fuchs> interessant
<heidanei> pidgin hab ich installiert aus dem software center fällt mir grad ein weil ich probieren wollte ob es mit pidgin geht weil mein empathy nicht ging
<heidanei> aber das problem mit den flashvideos kam erst danach
<Fuchs> gleichzeitig ein Systemupdate gemacht? 
<sunta> vgl http://cert.uni-stuttgart.de/ticker/article.php?mid=1654
<heidanei> nein, die aktualisierung hat er mir jetzt grad erst angeboten
<catweazle> vielleicht ist da gestern schon aus versehen was mitgekommen
<hclhcl> hi
<Nureinnarr> sunta: am 18.11. gabs ein Security Update für openssl
<hclhcl> Weiß jemand von euch wie man sich die aktuelle /-Partition ausgeben kann. Also z.B. /dev/sda1?
<Fuchs> mount 
<hclhcl> vielen dank
<Fuchs> wenn Du es sehr genau willst, kannst Du dann noch grep oder awk nehmen
<hclhcl> werde ich dann noch machen
<heidanei> und jetzt sollen wegen einer softwareakualisierung meine flashvideos mit mehr geschwindigkeit ablaufen ?! ...was kann ich da denn jetzt machen? und ist es bei euch auch so dass eure flashvideos meist nur ruckelig laufen? 
<hclhcl> aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt schon mal wo ich den wert herkriege
<Fuchs> heidanei: meine Frage ist noch offen: Intel oder Ati mit freiem Treiber? 
<Fuchs> heidanei: wenn ja: normal, ja. 
<heidanei> hab ein acer aspire 7535 mit ner ati radeon mobile grafikkarte
<sunta> Nureinnarr, jo. auf maverick habe ich 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4, für lucid-LTS ist aber noch openssl_0.9.8k
<heidanei> mit fgxlr treiber oder so ähnlich ;)
<Fuchs> heidanei: dann sollten die rein theoretisch nicht ruckeln, Du kannst natuerlich mal mit htop schauen, ob da die CPU gerade etwas arg ueberlastet ist
<Nureinnarr> sunta:
<Nureinnarr> huch
<Nureinnarr> es gibt keine neuen versionen, nur sicherheits patches als backport vgl: http://cert.uni-stuttgart.de/ticker/article.php?mid=1654  und http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59246129/openssl_0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.4_i386.changes
<Nureinnarr> bezieht sich auf die gleiche CVE ID
<sunta> danke Nureinnarr 
<aliaroush> heljhvlf
<heidanei> also wenn ich paar fenster offen hab und jetzt mit htop schau wenn ich ein flashvideo starte dann hab ich 80% auslastung so wie ich das hier seh
<Fuchs> heidanei: das ist etwas viel. Da macht die CPU, was die GPU machen sollte
<Fuchs> heidanei: laeuft da zufaellig compiz oder ist das ein 64 Bit System? 
<Fuchs> In beiden Faellen schaltet Adobe netterweise die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus 
<heidanei> compiz läuft mit macbuntu und es ist ein 64bit system
<heidanei> also meine cpu 
<Fuchs> gut, dann hast Du Pech
<Fuchs> Du koenntest mal noch versuchen compiz auszuschalten, ob es dann weniger ruckelt
<heidanei> jetzt hab ich das fenster mit dem flashvideo geschlossen und jetzt ist es auf 60 % runter
<Fuchs> sonst darfst Du Dich in die lange Schlange derer einreihen, die sich bei Adobe fuer den tollen Support bedanken moechten. 
<Fuchs> 60%? Was laeuft da? 
<heidanei> ich hab firefox offen, htop offen, das chatprogramm offen, pidgin offen das wars eigentlich
<heidanei> ich hab das gefühl, das mein ubuntu viel zu langsam läuft...
<heidanei> jetzt ist es aber auf 20-30 % runter
<Fuchs> in htop steht, wer das verursacht
<heidanei> aber wie gesagt, wenn ich meine festplatte aufrufe oder mein browser aufmach dann dauert dis immer ne weile...
<Fuchs> ist in den Standardeinstellungen zuoberst in der Liste 
<heidanei> die zwei obersten sind pulseaudio --start--- log target=syslog
<heidanei> und dann is an 3. stelle chromium
<Fuchs> warum laufen da zwei? Gehoeren die beide dem selben Nutzer? 
<heidanei> und das welchselt immer
<Fuchs> interessant. Was ist das fuer eine CPU? 
<heidanei> beide von usr bin
<Fuchs> das ist der Pfad, der user steht weiter rechts
<macckky> hi
<heidanei> amd
<Fuchs> links
<Fuchs> heidanei: das ist ungenau 
<Fuchs> heidanei: pack mir /proc/cpuinfo in einen pastebin 
<macckky> wie kann ich denn memtest bei ubuntu 10.10 starten
<koegs> was ist macbuntu?
<macckky> also von der cd starten ? u
<Fuchs> macckky: installieren, in Grub auswaehlen
<macckky> nd dann?
<Fuchs> macckky: also am Anfang shift halten 
<macckky> ubuntu ist nicht installiert
<macckky> shift, danke!
<Fuchs> macckky: nein
<Fuchs> macckky: das ist, wenn es installiert ist
<heidanei> so geb ich /proc/cpuinfo ein?
<heidanei> sorry, kenn mich recht schlecht aus leider
<Fuchs> memtest ab einem livesystem geht nicht, memtest waere sinnlos aus einem OS heraus zu starte, da braeuchtest Du ein bootbares Medium, welches Memtest mitbringt
<Fuchs> heidanei: in einer Konsole cat /proc/cpuinfo, das dann aber bloss nicht hier rein, sondern
<Fuchs> ,paste? heidanei 
<shetlandpony> heidanei: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> ich muss nun aber auf den Zug, hat aber sicher noch andere nette Supporter hier. 
<heidanei> macckky, das ist ein theme das aufgebaut ist wie mac osx
<koegs> memtest kann von der live-cd gestartet werden
<catweazle> heidanei: 2 Fragen, ist es eine Turion-CPU und geht die Systemzeit genau?
<macckky> Fuchs: danke, der trick mit der "shift" taste klappt
<heidanei> Fuchs, http://pastebin.ca/1996328
<macckky> Fuchs: habe natürlich die installation-cd von ubuntu. boote von dort. .... memtest läuft schon!
<macckky> :)
<heidanei> hier ist die info, also die systemzeit geht ganz genau
<catweazle> heidanei: und aktuell läuft der fglrx-Treiber?
<heidanei> ja
<heidanei> blöde kurze frage, wo seh ich welche ubuntu version ich habe ?
<Frickelpit> lsb_release -a
<catweazle> heidanei: die Ausgabe von --> glxinfo | grep rendering 
<Alteisen> cool, lsb_release kannte ich noch gar nicht
<heidanei> catweazle, Yes
<Frickelpit> Alteisen: hier lernt man immer was ;-)
<heidanei> wie ist das denn wenn ich 10.04 installiert hab, gibt es sinn ein 10.10 zu installieren oder geht das über die softwareaktualisierung irgendwie?
<Alteisen> heidanei: kann man aktualisieren
<catweazle> heidanei: fglrxinfo 
<catweazle> was kommt da?
<Frickelpit> heidanei: geht über die updates, allerdings ist 10.04 eine lts und du müsstest die berechtigung für nicht-lts setzen zum aktualisieren
<heidanei> http://pastebin.ca/1996333
<heidanei> Frickelpit, also nicht notwendigt und zu raten ?
<heidanei> -t
<Frickelpit> heidanei: dein satz klingt komisch
<heidanei> stimmt (:
<dadrc> Wenn du 10.10 willst, ist das wahrscheinlich der einfachste und schnellste Weg. Ob du lieber die LTS- oder die normale Version einsetzt, musst du selber wissen
<heidanei> Frickelpit, es besteht keine notwendigtkeit für ein update ?
<Frickelpit> heidanei: das musst du wissen
<heidanei> dadrc, welchen vorteil hat man wenn man updatet auf 10.10 ?
<Frickelpit> neue programmversionen
<Frickelpit> d.h. deine versionitis wird gestillt
<catweazle> der geekfaktor ist etwas höher
<Alteisen> ^-
<heidanei> also nichts besonderes
<dadrc> Wenn du es genau haben willst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<Alteisen> heidanei: hast du probleme mit deinem system, oder bist du zufrieden, so wie es ist? 
<heidanei> aber ich hab ein problem mit der geschwindigkeit von ubuntu, es kommt mir recht langsam vor, beim öffnen von programmen und wenn mehrer programme gleichzeitig offen sind oder wenn ich über virtual box mein windows starte hängt alles nurnoch...das vesteh ich nicht, weil ubuntu kenn ich als flottes betriebssystem im gegensatz zu windoof
<Frickelpit> ,windoof? heidanei
<shetlandpony> heidanei, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<heidanei> kann das durch 10.10 besser werden ?
<catweazle> ist im 37er kernel vom ppa schon dieser Beschleunigungspatch drin?
<heidanei> weil ich bin nicht ganz zu frieden, aber es ist mir immernoch lieber als wieder windows zu installieren
<heidanei> wie kann ich denn mein ubuntu auf 10.10 updaten ?
<heidanei> ich möcht das jetzt einfach mal probieren
<Frickelpit> heidanei: backup frisch gemacht?
<heidanei> nein, wie mach ich das am besten ?
<Frickelpit> ,backup? heidanei
<shetlandpony> heidanei, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Deem> ich hab hier grade ein kleines verständniss problem mit snort. der erste auswahl des lokalen addressbereiches ist mir nicht ganz klar. da mein server ja eh im rz steht, ist es da sinnvoll einen lokalen adressbereich anzugeben?
<heidanei> bleiben denn meine partitionen alle so beibehalten und so ?
<Frickelpit> heidanei: bevor du was unüberlegtes machst, lies dich erst ein wenig ein und entscheide dann
<heidanei> ja is schwierig, brauchen tu ich ja 10.10 nicht
<heidanei> aber mein jetztiges ubuntu is einfach nur lahm...
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn jemand ktorrent benutz, wäre ich über ein screenshot des trackers tabs sehr dankbar
<k1l> IchEsseDichAuf: wenn du dein problem besser beschreibst könnte man dir vlt auch direkt helfen
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich brauche ein screenshot von ktorrent mit den geöffneten tab, wo man die tracker editieren kann.
<Deem> wozu?
<Frickelpit> Deem: zum gucken
<Frickelpit> wozu denn sonst?
<IchEsseDichAuf> genau dazu.
<Deem> IchEsseDichAuf: google bildersuche -> stichwort ktorrent tracker http://ktorrent.org/images/screenshots/KT-normal-o-tracker.png
<Deem> verlinkt sogar sehr schön auf ktorrent.org :P
<IchEsseDichAuf> danke, da hab ich schon mal geschaut. hab es wohl übersehen
<IchEsseDichAuf> jetzt weiss ich auch warum. in meiner errinerung hatte jeder trackereintrag ein radiobutton, womit der tracker aktiviert/deaktiviert wurde.
<IchEsseDichAuf> muss wohl eine ältere version von ktorrent gewesen sein
<Deem> kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum snort auf meinem server phpbb erkennt, obwohl dort nur ipboard läuft?
<mgolisch> Deem: ka vermutlich weil die requests aehnlich aussehen?
<Deem> kann ja aber nicht sein, dass snort nur anhand einer .php datei feststellen will, welche forensoftware da läuft
<sunta> noch was;) "rpc_pipefs pre-start process terminated with status 32" habe ich bei jedem boot, dadurch wird eine partition nicht fsck'd; vgl http://pastebin.com/zgcQKcYf
<koegs> Deem: ich würde den snort-programmierer fragen
<ppq> moin
<luxtux> moin
<Broder> Wie kann ich mit tune2fs die paramaeter stripe & strip-width komplett zurücknehmen? ändern geht ja anscheinend ^^
<macckky> bei mir läuft bei windows auch alles flüssiger als bei ubuntu (core2duo - 2gb ram) ? 
<richyw> wenn ich in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung auf installieren klicke bekomme ich immer diese meldung: Installation von Paketen erforderlich, denen nicht vertraut werden kann
<richyw> was muss ich einstellen damit das funktioniert?
<macckky> vielleicht wirds mit dem neuen "wayland" grafikserver ja alles besser ? mal hoffen.
<k1l> richyw: fremdquellen aktiviert?
<richyw> unter Einstellungen --> Aktualisierungen habe ich ''nicht unterstützte Aktualisierungen'' aktiviert, aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<flowlo> hallo. ich will defaultmäßig optionen für das modul e1000 setzen, und es beim booten automatisch laden ... wie muss der eintrag dann in /etc/modprobe.d/ aussehen?
<k1l> richyw: mach mal ein terminal auf und versuch es mal mit apt-get zu installieren. das ist da etwas gesprächiger, was fehlermeldugnen angeht
<richyw> weiss nicht wirklich was ich da für das Programm eintippe in der verwaltung steht einmal: ffmpeg codec library und einmal ffmpeg utility library
<k1l> ,ffmpeg? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw, FFmpeg ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg - Weitere Infos im query ...
<richyw> das hilft mir nicht weiter. in der verwaltung steht unter änderungen: Diese Änderung stammt aus einer Quelle, die Änderungsprotokolle nicht unterstützt.
<k1l> richyw: öffne mal ein terminal. dann gibts du dort erstmal folgendes ein: "sudo apt-get update"
<hclhcl> hi
<hclhcl> ich hab da ein problem
<hclhcl> ich hab eine .htaccess mit zugehöriger .htpasswd datei erstellt und daraufhin gelöscht
<hclhcl> jetzt mault apache rum dass es gerne die .htpasswd hätte die in dem ordner war
<hclhcl> nur existiert weder die .htaccess datei noch, noch eben die .htpasswd datei
<richyw> habe folgen fehlermeldung: W: GPG-Fehler: http://packages.medibuntu.org maverick Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<k1l> richyw: dann hast du die medibuntu fremdquelle aktiviert und diese hat wohl grade probleme mit ihrem server
<richyw> sind diese probleme schon länger bekannt? habe das problem schon ein paar tage
<Keba> es gibt keine möglichkeit unter ubuntu nen ntfs-dateisystem zu reparierern? fehler (laut gparted) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293604/ (bsd. zeile 59)
<moritz__> Hallo, ich habe Win7 und Maverick auf einer HDD installiert. Ich habe zuerst Win installiert, dann Ubuntu. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr in Windows booten (Bluescreen, sehe leider nicht was drauf steht). Ich will also das Win7 neu aufsetzen. Dann verschwindet ja aber GRUB soweit ich weiss. Ich hab hier nen bootfährigen USB-Stick rumfliegen. Gibt es ein Kommando, mit dem ich den GRUB dann "wiederherstellen" kann?
<sash_> moritz__: jo. grub-install
<moritz__> und das kann ich einfach aus der Konsole heraus machen?
<sash_> jo. vorher man grub-install lesen
<moritz__> danke dir :)
<sash_> oder den grub-wiki-artikel
<Keba> ,GRUB_2?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Keba, ich weiss nichts ueber GRUB_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<Keba> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<moritz__> danke
<richyw> was ist denn nun mit dem Problem ist es etwas bekanntes oder liegt es an irgendwelchen einstellungen bei mir??
<apollo13> richyw: du musst deren key schon auch importieren…
<nightclaw> Hallo ich suche eine relativ bequeme Lösung um 8 linux Rechner im lan zu administrieren. also von einem rechner aus zB auf allen rechner updates zu installieren a.ä.
<sash_> ssh
<nightclaw> ssh pubkey ist soweit klar, aber ich suche da halt irgendein framework oder gui um meine IPs zu gruppieren
<nightclaw> sowas muss es doch geben, will das rad nicht neu erfinden
<sash_> ips gruppieren?
<sash_> wie waers mit a) statischem dhc oder b) festen ips oder c) dns + dhcp an nem server...
<nightclaw> ja dass ich zB .12 bis .20 in ne liste eintrag und er dann den befehl durchloopt
<nightclaw> hab statische IPs
<sash_> man kann a) per ssh direkt befehle ausfuehren lassen, b) schleifen in bash schreiben
<nightclaw> und nach so einer b) lösung suche ich, das muss es doch schonmal jmd halbwegs flexibel erstellt haben
<sash_> ping 192.168..{3..19} pingt zum beispiel host 3 bis 15
<sash_> 19 natuerlich
<sash_> 15 waer recht sinnfrei
<nightclaw> das bringt mir aber noch nix
<sash_> man koennte auch mit knock und knockd arbeiten... wenn man sichergehen kann, dass kein anderer unfug damit treibt
<nightclaw> brauch ja, "ssh host && apt usw && exit " loop für alle hosts in liste
<sash_> nee, so sowieso nicht
<radoe> nightclaw: du kannst ssh ein kommando mitgeben, wenn das beendet ist, beendet auch ssh die verbindung wieder. Im Einfachsten Fall etwas wie while read host; do ssh $host machwas </dev/null; done < ipliste.xt
<nightclaw> ok jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher, cool
<nightclaw> wo find ich denn da ne doc für?
<nightclaw> man ssh ?
<sash_> nightclaw: linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=194682
<sash_> und man ssh
<heidanei> hi, wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass compiz und jeder scheiss der irgendwie zu lasten der systemgeschwindigkeit geht ?
<heidanei> ausgeschaltet ist ? ;)
<flowlo> heidanei: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<heidanei> was soll das sein?
<jokrebel> heidanei: erstmal die "visuellen Effekte" komplett deaktivieren  (System - Erscheinungsbild…)
<LetoThe2nd> heidanei: ignoriers.
<heidanei> das hab ich gemacht
<heidanei> ich hab jetzt ein update auf 10.10 gemacht und dieses macbuntu deinstalliert und versucht jetzt mal alles mit compiz und so zu deaktivieren in der hoffnung, dass mein ubuntu flotter wird, aber leider bringt das wohl nix
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: recht hat er... ;)
<LetoThe2nd> heidanei: also das LFS. prinzipiell einfach alles deaktivieren und aus den autostarts rausfeuern, was du glaubst nicht zu brauchen. vermutlich ists dabei besser, nur zu deaktivieren, anstatt ganz zu löschen - wer weiss ob du's dir nicht dann mal anders überlegst.
<Bish> macbuntu o_o
<LetoThe2nd> heidanei: wie soll was schneller werden, indem du nen merkwürdigen skin draufklopfst?!?
<heidanei> ich hatte macbuntu drauf und das hab ich alles runter deshalb
<heidanei> ich hab jetzt das ganz schlichte ubuntu theme
<heidanei> ohne visuellen effekte
<LetoThe2nd> heidanei: dann vermutlich einfach mal (h)top beobachten, wo deine systemleistung hinwandert.
<heidanei> aber da jetzt immer noch alles recht zäh läuft, trotz update auf 10.10, alle optischen sachen deaktivieren 
<heidanei> ich hab jetzt den chrome browser offen, den chat und pidgin und ich bin bei 40-60% auslastung
<heidanei> das kann doch nicht sein ?!
<heidanei> rythmbox ist offen seh ich gerade und das braucht 35% cpu
<opelig> moin moin
<sash_> kommt drauf an...
<jokrebel> heidanei: was sagt denn top dazu? CPU-Last? Arbeitsspeicher? Swap? Und von was für Kiste (CPU; Arbeitsspeicher) sprechen wir?
<nightclaw> radoe: d.h. ich mach einfach ein script mit einem parameter für den befehl, den ich später ausführen will und einer for schleife drin und ssh user@%host %param
<opelig> mal ne frage kennt wer nen tool mit dem ich videos zu mp3 konvertieren kann? 
<opelig> google gibt nur windows tools aus
<heidanei> htop listet oben ja 1 2 Mem und Swp auf
<heidanei> bei 1 und 2 sind 40-60% weg
<nightclaw> heidanei: vlt der trackerd aktiv?
<heidanei> und rythmbox bruacht knapp 40% cpu
<Gaertner> gibt es für thunderbird eine benachrichtung system
<heidanei> trackerd ?
<LetoThe2nd> interessante aussage: erst - ich hab nur chrome, chat und pidgin offen. nächster satz: rhythmbox zieht cpu. nicht so richtig konsequent.
<LetoThe2nd> nochmal in dich gehen du willst, junger padawan. eine aussage du machst, wenn du weisst was du sagst.
<nightclaw> der durchsucht sicher grad deine mp3 sammlung für deine bibliothek
<sash_> n zehner auf: rhythmbox liest von nfs
<sash_> ntfs
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: gute vermutung, aber nicht wettfähig.
<LetoThe2nd> opelig: mplayer, z.b.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: ausserdem waere das dann mount mit der hohen auslastung
<jokrebel> opelig: probier mal googlen nach "ubuntu convert video mp3" - bringt über 700000 Treffer ;-)
<opelig> danke allen
<LetoThe2nd> egal. wochenende. cya.
<heidanei> musste neustarten, hat sich total aufgehangen
<heidanei> so ich habe jetzt pidgin, xchat, htop offen und hab 5% auslastung
<heidanei> wenn ich jetzt anfange nur mal das fenster von htop in der größe zu verändern, geht die auslastung schon gegen 60 bis 70 % hoch
<heidanei> was ist da los ?
<nightclaw> for i in {0..100..10} HOST="192.168.0.$i"
<nightclaw> wasn da falsch?
<nightclaw> var falsch definiert?
<heidanei> das ist total komisch, wenn ich ein fenster nehme und auf dem desktop hin und her ziehe, dann geht die cpu auslastung auch total hoch, was ist denn da bei mir kaputt??
<nightclaw> oder muss ich das irgendwie separieren? "168.0."&$i oder so?
<nightclaw> heidanei: desktop effekte alle aus?
<heidanei> ja das war meine ursprüngliche frage auf dich ich nicht so wirklich ne antwort bekommen hab, ich hab wie gesagt visuelle effekte deaktiviert
<heidanei> irgendwie spackt der voll ab sobald die grafikkarte arbeiten muss
<heidanei> wenn sich nichts bewegt ist die auslastung unter 10%, sobald ich fenster bewege oder in der größe veränder oder ein neues fenster öffne geht die auslastung sehr hoch
<heidanei> jemand ne idee ?
<jokrebel> heidanei: Du bist (wenn ich nichts übersehen habe) immer noch eine Antwort wg. CPU und Arbeitsspeicher schuldig. Und ob auch der Swap belegt wird.
<heidanei> der swap wird nicht belegt
<heidanei> Mem wird auch nicht beansprucht
<heidanei> und 1 und 2 (was auch immer das heissen soll) schissen bei bewegung von fenster etc. in die höhe
<RedKnight> nightclaw: Welche Werte soll i annehmen?
<nightclaw> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich schnell teste ob der client online ist bevor ich ssh con öffne?
<bekks> heidanei: Was für eine CPU, und wieviel RAM hast Du?
<bekks> nightclaw: ?
<RedKnight> nightclaw: PING ?
<bekks> Ping hilft nicht beim Test auf SSH :P
<heidanei> AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-72
<heidanei> und 4 GB ram
<nightclaw> RedKnight: ich will durch die IPs 192.168.0.10 bis 0.100 loopen
<tm> bekks: da stand ja client, nicht port ;)
<heidanei> ist ein Acer Aspire 7535 Laptop
<RedKnight> nightclaw: for i in `seq 10 100`
<nightclaw> ihr klugscheisser ;) ihr habt offensichtlich erkannt was ich will...
<nightclaw> RedKnight: das i klappt ja, aber die kombination in den host geht so nit
<nightclaw> for i in {0..100..10}    do      echo "Connecting to 192.168.0.$i ..."
<nightclaw> das geht
<tm> nightclaw: ssh zeit dir selbst an ob der client/port erreichbar ist
<nightclaw> wollt die IP halt vorher in ne $var packen
<heidanei> http://yfrog.com/0qbildschirmfotocap und hier mal htop während ich ein fenster bewegt habe...
<RedKnight> nightclaw: irgendwas stimmt da nit
<RedKnight> for i in {0..20..10};do HOST=192.168.0.$i;echo $HOST;done
<RedKnight> zeigt bei mir 0 10 20
<RedKnight> Zwar als korrekte IP, aber nicht das,m was du willst ^^
<heidanei> hm...das führt hier wohl zu nichts
<nightclaw> RedKnight: ./script.sh: Zeile 5: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `HOST="192.168.0.$i"'
<jokrebel> heidanei: vielleicht n schlechter grafiktreiber?
<nightclaw> das kommt bei mir ^^
<heidanei> fgxlr
<jokrebel> heidanei: Du hattest nen Versionswechsel gemacht, oder?
<RedKnight> Ist das auch bash ?
<RedKnight> oder sh ?
<nightclaw> ich mach das in nem .sh
<heidanei> ja aber den hab ich in der hoffnung gemacht dass es evtl. besser wird weil es auf 10.04 auch schon so lahm war
<heidanei> FGLRX aktiviert
<nightclaw> dacht egtl dass das kein unterschied macht
<bekks> Wie das Script heisst, ist egal.
<jokrebel> heidanei: was ist das für Grafikkarte? Paste mal bitte lspci.
<bekks> Nopaste mal die erste Zeile aus dem Script.
<RedKnight> nightclaw: Erste Regel- SHEBANG korrekt setzen. Wenn du bash-funktionen nutzt, schreib sie auch in die SHEBANG
<nightclaw> RedKnight: ok nu klappts hatte wohl einfach irgendwo nen tippfehler
<nightclaw> #!/bin/bash
<RedKnight> Thou shalt copy and paste :D
<heidanei> http://pastebin.ca/1996468
<nightclaw> wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das derdiedas SHEBANG
<nightclaw> right?
<RedKnight> richtig
<nightclaw> alles hinter einem grauen halbdurchsichtigen schleier des vergessens
<nightclaw> http://pastebin.ca/1996470
<heidanei> wenn ich dann nen flashvideo aufmach im browser dann ruckelt das wieder total und die auslastung is bei knapp 90%
<nightclaw> das sollte klappen oder?
<bekks> nightclaw: STOP.
<bekks> WAS genau willst du eigentlich tun?
<nightclaw> hier im lan befehle automatisiert auf die clients verteilen, damit ich das nit händisch machen muss
<bekks> Ok, Immer denselben Befehl?
<nightclaw> ja
<nightclaw> zb upgrades, oder paket installationen
<bekks> Erfordert das noch irgendeine Interaktion der Clients=
<nightclaw> shutdown
<nightclaw> sollte nicht, da die Kisten hier alle gleich sind
<bekks> Und du hast bereits getestet, ob der ssh Befehl nach dem Absetzen auch "wiederkommt", d.h. sich beendet?
<sdx23> nightclaw: dafür gibt's schon was fertiges: clusterssh
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Bei mehr als 12 Shells dreht clusterssh auch am Teller - aber wann hat man das schon? :P
<RedKnight> nightclaw: Was macht deine Schelife, wenn der Tunell zusammenbricht bzw eben der command nicht 0 zurückbekommt?
<nightclaw> arrrr, ich dreh gleich durch
<RedKnight> oh, bekks war schneller
<nightclaw> [17:46] <nightclaw> Hallo ich suche eine relativ bequeme Lösung um 8 linux Rechner im lan zu administrieren. also von einem rechner aus zB auf allen rechner updates zu installieren a.ä.
<jokrebel> heidanei: vielleicht solltes mal den radeon-treiber testen… … …
<nightclaw> die ursprungsfrage
<bekks> nightclaw: clusterssh.
<nightclaw> und die antwort hat egtl nur 10 buchstaben
<nightclaw> thx bekks 
<jokrebel> heidanei: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<bekks> Das war die Idee von sdx23, Ihm gebürt der Dank.
<RedKnight> nightclaw: Da war ich noch nit da… 
<LupusE> hoi
<nightclaw> ihr sagt mir aber jetzt nicht zufällig noch, dass es für clusterssh ein ultra-bequemes gui gibt?
<bekks> Nein :)
<LupusE> GUIs sind nicth bequewm. sie vernebeln nur ide verantwortung.
<xaos3k> und verheimlichen dem user noch tollere funktionen ;)
<nightclaw> wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, dass ich doch recht habe
<nightclaw> [17:47] <nightclaw> ssh pubkey ist soweit klar, aber ich suche da halt irgendein framework oder gui um meine IPs zu gruppieren [17:47] <nightclaw> sowas muss es doch geben, will das rad nicht neu erfinden
<nightclaw> ich verbuche das unter dem pädagogischen rat es erstmal selbst zu versuchen
<bekks> Schau Dir clusterssh erstmal an, da braucht man keine GUI...
<LupusE> was willst du wie gruppieren?
<bekks> Und es ist genau das was Du haben willst.
<nightclaw> bekks: das habe ich jetzt auch erkannt
<nightclaw> aber ich habe nach sowas schon in ca 3 foren und in 5 chats gefragt und immer kam der gleiche schlaumeier der sagte : ssh, script
<bekks> Ja, frag halt einfach mal zuerst die Leute, die sowas wissen ;)
<nightclaw> meine oberste maxime ;)
<LupusE> ... und ich werde wieder ignoriert ... gut, dann packe ich.
<nightclaw> LupusE: ich will hosts gruppieren um sie dann mit einem ssh script // clusterssh abzuarbeiten
<nightclaw> bekks: ist ein tag eine gruppe oder wie?
<bekks> ?
<bekks> clusterssh ip1 ip2 ip3 ip4 ... ruf das einfach mal auf.
<nightclaw> The cluster tag database. Contains a list of tags and hostnames, in the form  <tag> [<username>@]hostname [...] 
<bekks> Tags machen ja keinen Sinn in deinem Fall.
<bekks> Du hast 8 Rechner.
<bekks> Und wenn Du auf allen dasselbe tun willst, sind die alle immer ein Tag. Also brauchst du keine Tags.
<nightclaw> geht schneller zu tippen wenn ich das richtig interpretier oder?
<nightclaw> also clusterssh group1
<nightclaw> hach ist das fein
<markuman> jemand eine idee warum nach dem gestrigem update beim lenovo s10-3t die akkuanzeige und das wlan nicht mehr funtkioniert? wlan chip ist Broadcom BCM4727. iwlist eth1 scan sagt er invalid command
<LupusE> markuman: du willst 'apt-listchanges' installieren und dir die aenderungne per mail senden lassen. dann muesstest du nun nicht auf packages.ubuntu.com danach suchen was geaendert wurde.
<nightclaw> okay thx a lot an alle, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
<LupusE> und hoffen das es ein offizielles paket war, was das kaputt gemacht hat und keine 3rd party quelle.
<sash_> wobei ich immer noch nicht versteh, was an ssh updateuser@host{1..20} 'aptitude update && aptitude upgrade' so verkehrt sein soll...
<LupusE> sash_: parallele abwicjlung gegen serielle abwicklung?
<sash_> LupusE: macht der das immer erst zuende bevor der zum naechsten connectet?
<bekks> sash_: Ja sicher.
<sash_> ok, dann hab ich nix gesagt
<markuman> LupusE: ok, ich versuch es mal
<markuman> LupusE: wie verwende ich das?
<markuman> also mit ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives seh ich nich das datum der pakete wann sie installiert/gespeichert wurden sonder nur wann das paket in der repo erstellt wurde...
<Wedelwolf> moin
<creatix> hi,
<creatix> warum bringt diese website meinen opera/firefox fast zum absturz?
<creatix> ... moment copy & paste klappt nicht ....
<creatix> und xchat reagiert auch kaum noch ...
<creatix> http://www.20thingsilearned.com/
<creatix> seltsam ...
<creatix> in chrome läufts flüssig 
<creatix> firefox und opera nicht.
<creatix> das ganze system lahmt!!! 
<creatix> wie kann das sein?
<creatix> wenn das die alternative zu flash sein soll, na dann gute nacht.
<Kebap_23> hi all, ich hab hier 2 pcs aber ich kann die nicht mehr per ssh verbinden, gestern gings noch, ssh sagt jetzt: connection timed out. was soll ich mal prüfen?
<creatix> achja, noch ein problem. docky startet beim pc-einschalten immer mit. obwohl ich das in den einstellungen zu docky ausgestellt habe ...
<creatix> weiter fragen, wie kann ich das umbenennen von dateien per mausklick ermöglichen? finde das ziemlich dämlich in gnome, dass das nur mit rechtsklick > umbenennen funktionert.
<sdx23> Kebap_23: Pings gegenseitig kommen an? Was sagt sudo invoke-rc.d sshd status # jeweils?
<creatix> frage3: wie bekomm ich den desktop auf den schreibtisch. die anleitung im wikie von ubuntuusers klappt nicht.
<Kebap_23> sdx23: pings kommen nicht an. die sind beide hinter nem router, ping router kommt jeweils an
<creatix> und wie installier ich chromium auf deutsch. auf jeder website werde ich in englischer sprache begrüßt?
<jokrebel> creatix: vermutlich falsch gedacht. In Chrome wird es über HTML5 darbestellt. Im Fierfox über Flash (und auch hier total lahm)
<jokrebel> IIRC
<sdx23> Kebap_23: hinter demselben Router? Im selben Subnet?
<Kebap_23> sdx23: ja, aber an der einen box geht auch kein ping router, aber internet trotzdem
<creatix> jokrebel, das seltsame ist ja, dass diese animation nicht nur den browser ausbremmst, sondern auch alle anderen anwendungen erst mit "lags" von 1-2 sekundne reagieren.
<sdx23> Kebap_23: Was nun? Du widersprichst dir. Nopaste mal bitte "sudo ifconfig -a" und "sudo route".
<creatix> hab mir firefox4 heruntergeladen, über die website von mozilla. 
<Kebap_23> sdx23: die zweite info stimmt
<creatix> wie starte ich nun das programm?
<creatix> Oo
<bekks> creatix: Warum nicht über die Paketverwaltung?
<creatix> weil ich da eine installationsanleitung benötige.
<bekks> ??
<creatix> ich weiß ja nicht welche quellen
<creatix> also dachte ich gehe ich einfach auf deren website, lads herunter, und starte.
<creatix> will die beta ja nur kurz starten dann wieder löschen. benötige nur die binarys keine installation ins system.
<bekks> google "chromium ubuntu"
<creatix> wie starte ich das firefox 4 binary?
<ppq> creatix, mach vorher besser ein backup deines ~/.mozilla verzeichnisses.
<jokrebel> creatix: das ist _kein_ Windows wo man schnell was irgendwo runterläd und dann irgendwie installiert.
<bekks> Gerade eben war es noch ein Chromium.
<bekks> Whatever.
<creatix> ja, ich brauche für jedes programm eine anleitung in wiki. wenns was in den paketquellen nicht gibt ...
<jokrebel> creatix: dann schreib sie wenn sie fehlt
<Kebap_23> sdx23: http://nopaste.info/bf6455f944.html und http://nopaste.info/e41f760ebf.html - der zweite kann nicht router pingen
<ppq> creatix, wenn du es eh nicht installieren sondern nur kurz testen willst, kannst du schon was vorkompiliertes von der herstellerseite runterladen, aber bitte auch nur dann. da sollten einige ausführbare dateien im archiv sein, nopaste doch bitte mal ein 'ls -la firefox4/'. und, wie gesagt, ganz wichtig - vorher dein ~/.mozilla backuppen
<ppq> (den pfad natürlich ggf. anpassen)
<creatix> tut mir leid aber mir ist das jetzt zuviel aufwand.
<creatix> kenn mich kaum in der konsole aus.
<bekks> creatix: Dann lass das lieber.
<creatix> ja, schade.
<creatix> schade, dass man bei mozilla keine debian pakete herunterladen kann.
<creatix> sondern nur tar.gz.
<bekks> Reicht doch ...
<creatix> ich komm damit nicht zurecht.
<bekks> Dann wirst du auch mit einem Deb nicht zurechtkommen, bei einer Beta.
<sash_> wenn man sachen von neben der paketverwaltung installiert, ist .tar.gz doch viel besser. ab nach /opt/ oder /home/$USER/apps, entpacken, irgendnen symlink irgendwo hin, starten, fertig
<creatix> ja, fragt sich halt wie man firefox nach dem entpacken startet...
<sdx23> Kebap_23: und der ssh-Aufruf sieht wie aus?
<sash_> creatix: fragt sich eigentlich nicht
<bekks> creatix: ls -la  ....
<bekks> Aber das ist dir ja zuviel Aufwand.
<creatix> ich will ja nur wissen wie man binarys startet. 
<creatix> ganz allgemein
<bekks> In dem man sie aufruft.
<sash_> creatix: /pfad/zur/binary
<Kebap_23> aber erst rechte vergeben, dass du die datei auch ausführen darfst
<sash_> wobei firefox in der regel ein skript hat, zum starten, das firefox heißt. das wiederum ruft... firefox-bin oder sowas auf
<Kebap_23> sdx23: connection timed out
<sash_> Kebap_23: in der regel schon vorhanden
<bekks> Kebap_23: Das ist die Ausgabe, wie ist der Aufruf?
<k1l> gibts ne chance .atn (photoshop action files) in gimp zum laufen zu bekommen? finde nur beiträge von vor 2007 und da wurde drüber nachgedacht das zu implementieren
<creatix> firefox-bin, ja wie starte ich das?
<creatix> wie führe ich es aus
<creatix> ?
<Kebap_23> bekks: ssh ip
<bekks> creatix: Hat man dir eben erst gesagt.
<bekks> creatix: und das firefox-bin ruft man NICHT direkt auf.
<bekks> Wie man auch schon sagte.
<creatix> oh
<Hel> Hallo, wie kann ich einen Verbindungsaufbau im Terminal via ssh abbrechen wo der andere Server nicht reagiert und seit 15 Minuten keine antwort gesendet wird?
<creatix> da gibts ein run-mozilla.sh
<creatix> wie starte ich das SKRIPT?
<bekks> creatix: ls -la nach nopaste.
<Hel> es steht nur mein ssh name@name befehl und das war es man kann da auch nichts eingeben oder so
<jokrebel> Hel: strg+C?
<creatix> was bedeuted der befehl ls -la ???
<k1l> creatix: im netz gibts doch zig anleitungen wie man ff4beta installiert bzw ausprobieren kann.
<bekks> Wie man etwas in der Console startet, hat man Dir vorhin auch schon gesagt.
<sash_> Kebap_23: key-auth und nur ein bestimmter user erlaubt?
<bekks> man ls lesen.
<sash_> ,einsteiger? creatix 
<shetlandpony> creatix, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hel> wow so einfach danke :)
<sdx23> Kebap_23: ja, welchen rechnet meinte ich. Von 140 auf 137?
<Kebap_23> sdx23: in beide richtungen
<sdx23> Kebap_23: und der den Router ebenfalls nicht erreichende ist 140?
<Kebap_23> nein 1
<Kebap_23> äh achso, ja genau 140
<Kebap_23> nein 137
<sdx23> Ja, der da auch n seltsames tun0 hat, was dazu führen mag, dass "Internet geht".
<Kebap_23> "internet geht" auf beiden
<creatix> bekks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399304/
<creatix> hier der inhalt des firefox verzeichnisses
<k1l> creatix: http://tinyurl.com/35v3379 und dann z.b. der 4. eintrag
<creatix> k1l, dann such ich wohl nach den falschen begriffen bei google, kann nämlich keine anleitung innerhalb von 10 minuten finden.
<creatix> was soll mit dem eintrag nr. 4 sein?
<bekks> creatix: mach erstmal das hier:
<Kebap_23> sash_: sshd_config enthält nur "#PasswordAuthentication yes" und "UsePAM yes" also schätze, liegt nicht an key-auth. wie gesagt, das lief schon seit monaten problemlos und ich hab auch nix ge
<bekks> cp -a ~/.mozilla .mozilla.backup
<Kebap_23> ändert :D "nix"
<creatix> bekks, ok was nun?
<bekks> Lies mal nach, wie man ein Binary aufruft - das wurde hier vorhin gesagt. Und sag mir, was die Antwort war, auf deine diesbezügliche Frage.
<creatix> obwohl ich die rechte zum ausführen von firefox-bin habe, (kann ich mit ". firefox-bin") das programm nicht ausführen ...
<creatix> zugriffsrechte sind gesetzt, überall der haken zum ausführen als programm erlauben gesetzt.
<Kebap_23> sdx23, bekks, sash_: noch jemand ne idee zu ssh?
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> creatix, sash_ hat dir doch vorhin gesagt, welche datei du ausführen solltest um den firefox zu starten
<ppq> das war nicht! firefox-bin
<jokrebel> creatix: das will man auch nicht - selbst wenn man verteht was man da macht…
<creatix> wenn ich das skript starte passiert garnix
<creatix> das terminal stürzt ab
<creatix> und nix tut sich.
<ppq> creatix, welches script hast du denn gestartet?
<creatix> ich bin ein hoffnungsloser fall.
<creatix> also ohne über die paketverwaltung schaff ich null.
<creatix> run-mozilla.sh
<ppq> seufz
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen
<ppq> creatix, nichts für ungut, aller anfang ist schwer und so, aber liest du eigentlich richtig mit?
<creatix> wie soll ich denn zwischen den ganzen dateien noch ein anderes skript finden.
<bekks> ls -lha 
<bekks> und das Script heisst "firefox".
<creatix> hab den chat schon mehrmals überblättert, aber kann nichts finden!!!
<bekks> Wie oben schon genannt.
<bekks> Dann liest du nicht richtig mit, und ich habe keine Lust mehr, das zu supporten.
<creatix> das ist ein skript?
<bekks> Guck rein.
<creatix> wie soll ich denn das wissen ...
<ppq> creatix, <sash_> wobei firefox in der regel ein skript hat, zum starten, das firefox heißt. das wiederum ruft... firefox-bin oder sowas auf
<Oliver1> guten Abend. Ich habe eben Ekiga installiert um über meine Asterisk telefonieren zu können. Die Anbindung hat geklappt, ich kann raus wählen, nur kann der Angerufene mich nicht hören. Über Skype habe ich ausschließen können, ob es an den Soundeinstellungen liegen kann, die Sprache wird übertragen. Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<bekks> Oliver1: Über skype kann man das nicht ausschliessen.
<Oliver1> der Angerufene hört mich
<Oliver1> also sollte mein Headset ok sin
<Oliver1> *sein
<ppq> creatix, es ist eigentlich eine art konvention, dass das script (oder andernfalls die binary) so heißt, wie das programm. konntest du bei deinem kenntnisstand nicht wissen, aber es wurde ja gesagt...
<creatix> ok jetzt tut sich was.
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<crushpest> hab eine onboard Nvidia MCP67 HDMI und bekomme mein mikrofon nicht zum laufen
<ppq> creatix, wenn du dich beispielsweise mal in /usb/bin umsiehst, wirst du ne menge scripte/binaries finden, die so heißen wie das auszuführende programm
<creatix> ja, solche erfahrungswerte kenn ich nicht. dachte dass ein skript, normalerweise mit .sh endet.
<ppq> creatix, nicht zwingend - dateiendungen sind optional
<k1l> creatix: hohl mal tief luft und mach dich bereit etwas zu lernen. nur hier herkommen und einen befehl zu bekommen hilft nicht dir und nicht uns. wir zeigen dir, wie du ähnlich probleme uin zukunft auch alleine lösen kannst. sonst musst du ja jedesmal herkommen, wenn du ein programm starten willst
<creatix> tut mir leid, aber es ist manchmal schon sehr frustrierend. die lernkurve beginnt bei linux sehr steil nach oben. nur point & click kann man vergessen.
<k1l> creatix: nur wenn du nur halb mitliest und nicht das machst, was man dir sagt. dann hat man auch keine lust sich dauernd zu wiederholen. also bring einfach etwas mehr ruhe mit.
<creatix> da such ich halt ab und zu hilfe im chat ...
<k1l> creatix: spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. bring einfach etwas mehr ruhe mit. und pass wirklich auf, was an dich geschrieben wird. wenn du zeit brauchst um etwas einzutippen/auszuprobieren sag kurz bescheid. :)
<creatix> ok, ich werd mich in zukunft mehr bemühen.
<creatix> danke für die hilfe!
<Kebap_23> sdx23, bekks, sash_: noch jemand ne idee zu ssh?
<ppq> creatix, wenn du mit ausprobieren fertig bist und ff4 wieder runtergeschmissen hast, kannst du dein ~/.mozilla backup wiederherstellen, das funktioniert fast genau wie das erstellen. wenn du weißt, was der cp befehl tut, dann kriegst du das auch selbst hin - im zweifel: man cp
<creatix> ja cp ist ja ein grundbefehlt
<creatix> kenn ich natürlich, wundert mich aber warum das binary gleich in den home ordner zugreift.
<creatix> dachte das ist sowas wie ein portable, der nicht ins home verzeichnis eingreift.
<ppq> nein, das ist keine portable version, auch wenn sie ohne installation funktioniert
<k1l> nee, deswegen soll man ja auch für das testen den ordner sichern, weil die beta da lustig reinschreibt
<creatix> ok
<creatix> ist es unter linux üblich, dass man zum starten von programmen, immer das skript startet statt der bin-datei?
<sdx23> Kebap_23: Nö, die Routen sehen ok aus. Und 137 kann den Router sicher pingen, wenn "Internet geht".
<Oliver1> kann es vielleicht an den Codecs liegen? Die Asterisk verwendet G711a und bei Ekiga ist ein anderer Codec in den Einstellungen an erster Stelle hinterlegt. Falls ja, kann man dort einen anderen einspielen?
<crushpest>  hab eine onboard Nvidia MCP67 HDMI und bekomme mein mikrofon nicht zum laufen
<crushpest> weiß einer wie ich es zum laufen bekomme
<Kebap_23> sdx23: 137 kann Router nicht pingen: Connection timed out. Würd mich auch nicht weiter stören. Vor allem können sie sich aber "über nacht" nicht mehr gegenseitig per ssh verbinden
<sdx23> Kebap_23: das ist die genaue Ausgabe?
<Oliver1> ich noch einmal; ich konnte eben feststellen, dass die Sprache nur bei internen Gesprächen nicht übertragen wird. Bei externen klappt das...., jetzt stehe ich vor ein Berg. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung weshalb das so ist?
<nils___> guten abend, mir ist aufgefallen dass ubuntu-one disconnected, wenn ich auf den close button (in u.1) klicke ... ich muesste somit permanent das u1 fenster offen haben damit ich eingeloggt bleibe, das kann doch nicht der sinn sein? gibt es einen ausweg?
<bekks> nils___: Ja, normal. Nein, kein Ausweg.
<nils___> d.h live sync ist somit nicht moeglich, wenn ich das fenster nicht permanent laufen habe? es muss doch moeglich sein das fenster im hintergrund laufen zu lassen ohne dass es mich nervt
<bekks> Minimiere das Fenster.
<bekks> Das ging ja einfach.
<h32Lg> hi
<h32Lg> ich hab eine neue webcam für mein ubuntu 10.04 logitech c310
<sysdef> bekks: er hat wieder mal daneben geklickt. aufs X 
<h32Lg> mit cheese funktioniert sie nur in skype nicht - woran kann das liegen?
<h32Lg> ahh habs gefunden :)
<h32Lg> musste mein video selber starten :)
<creatix> kann man das umbennen von dateien in gnome auch im klassischen stil reaktivieren?
<creatix> also ohne rechtsklick, sondern mit einem klick in den dateinamen?
<panis> hiho
<panis> ich hab da 'n Win7 samba-share problem - gehört vielleciht nicht unbedingt hierher. Weiß jemand wie ich den Windows Live Sign in Assisstand entgültig loswerde. Er verhindert, das ich auf die Windows-Shares zugreifen kann.
<Moritz24M> Mir hat es in der oberen "Taskleiste" die Elemente total zerschossen, d.h. die sind alle ganz wild verteilt und durcheinander. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die anzuordnen ausser mit "Verschieben"? Denn auf diese Weise kann ich alles ausser das Netwerk-Manager-Applet verschieben. Das will nicht rechts aus der Ecke raus ;)
<creatix> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/datei-umbenennen-nach-klick/#post-717794
<creatix> soviel zum umbenennen von dateien per mausklick
<k1l> panis: du hast recht. frag das am besten den microsoft support
<k1l> Moritz24M: rechte maus auf das symbol und dann "auf dem panel sperren" den halen weg
<panis> k1l: ich glaube nicht das die mir helfen werden ;) , ich google mal weiter.
<bekks> panis: Werden sie. Wenn du zahlst.
<panis> ...
<Moritz24M> k1l, das ist mir schon klar. Das gibt es nur leider beim Netzwerkmanager nicht
<Moritz24M> den kann man (bzw. ich) irgendwie nicht verschieben
<k1l> Moritz24M: dann klick mal links knapp daneben
<Moritz24M> k1l, tatsache, danke dir^^
<k1l> Moritz24M: der NM gehört zum benachrichtigungsfeld, also ist kein eigenes panel symbol
<Moritz24M> ah okay, das erklärt auch wieso ich ihn nicht bei "Zu Panel hinzufügen..." gefunden habe. Vielen Dank
<bullgard4> Moritz24M: '~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel' und danach '~$ pkill gnome-panel' Vorher Backup machen!
<Moritz24M> bullgard4, hat sich schon erledigt, ich konnte jetzt alles so verschieben wie ich es brauche. Danke trotzdem
<kil> Hallo, wie kann ich das hier wieder reparieren?
<kil> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<bekks> kil: dbus neustarten?
<bekks> Wasn da kaputt?
<bullgard4> kil: Wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, indem Du analysierst, welches Programm Du verbastelt hast.
<kil> ich weiß auch nicht hab ich ja schon versucht
<kil> eigendlich gar keine bis auf updates installiert und ein reboot
<bekks> kil: und wann genau kommt das?
<kil> ich versuche via ssh auf einen entfernten rechner zuzugreifen nach dem ich das pw eingegeben habe kommt diese meldung
<bullgard4> ki1: Ich bin skeptisch, ob Du eben die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hast. Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann sollte jetzt bei Dir in den dmesg eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung aufreten.
<bekks> bullgard4: Ach ja?
<bekks> Wieso sollte bei einem dbus Problem _irgendwas_ dazu in dmesg stehen?
<bekks> Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.
<kil> verstehe ich auch nicht ganz da ich wirklich nicht mehr gemacht habe
<bekks> kil: Wann genau kommt denn diese Meldung?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<bekks> bullgard4: dbus gehört nicht zum kernel space, wird also auch nicht in dmesg auftauchen.
<kil> ich starte mal das system neu mal sehen ob es funktioniert
<k1l> das ist doch ne meldung beim connecten zu smb shares
<bekks> Und das ist dann User Space und taucht nicht in dmesg auf. QED.
<k1l> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10004765&postcount=32  sollte es beheben
<flyingsheep> hi
<m0021> hi, ma ne Frage und zwar möchte ich nen Shortcut auf dem desktop erzeugen oder ein sh script, der einen Prozess im gnome-terminal ausführt und dieses dann offen bleibt (in grafischer oberfläche), jemand ne idee, wie ich das hinkrieg?
<dAnjou> m0021: eventuell `gnome-terminal "echo test &"`
<m0021> dAnjou: nein, leider nich, nicht als Starter und auch nicht als sh-script
<m0021> also das Terminal soll nach Beendung des Prozesses offen bleiben
<dAnjou> hab eh n -e vergessen, aber mit klappts auch nich
<dAnjou> ich hab schonmal versucht dasselbe problem zu lösen
<m0021> lässt sich halt recht blöd googeln
<sdx23> m0021: mach n "read" ans Ende vom Skript.
<dAnjou> m0021: was willstn danach machen?
<dAnjou> weitere befehle eingeben?
<m0021> hm also gnome-terminal -e "echo hallo & read" geht auch nicht
<m0021> ja
<dAnjou> dann hab ich evtl. gleich was
<dAnjou> `gnome-terminal -x bash -c "echo test; bash"` quelle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1174884.html
<m0021> ja, sehr cool, tut was ich will, danke
<gflash> Hallo
<gflash> Ich bastel gerade an einem xrandr-skript, und bekomme die Fehlermeldung "xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS", wenn ich den externen Monitor aus- und den internen einschalten will (Notebook)
<gflash> Umschalten per "Bildschirme-" Menü funktioniert dagegen tatellos
<gflash> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Ursache die Fehlermeldung haben kann?
<sdx23> gflash: ein inkorrekter xrandr-Aufruf.
<gflash> sdx23: "xrandr --output $OUT2 --auto --output $OUT1 --off", das skirpt ist aus dem Wiki bzw aus einem verlinkten forenbeitrag
<gflash> die Variablen sind richtig belegt
<sdx23> und zwar mit was? Was sagt xrandr -q?
<gflash> sdx23: Hier ist das skript: http://pastebin.com/J9q7SKpp
<gflash> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/HkA91Qs2  Hier xrandr -q
<sdx23> gflash: und wenn du xrandr per Hand aufrufst?
<gflash> sdx23: das gleiche
<gflash> Die frage ist, was das "Bildschirme-" Tool anders macht
<sdx23> gflash: im Zweifelsfalle auf zwei xrandr-Aufrufe verteilen.
<jokrebel> gn8
<gflash> sdx23: Jetzt geht der externe monitor aus, aber der Notebookbildschirm geht nicht an
<sdx23> gflash: mit welcher Meldung?
<gflash> sdx23: die gleiche, xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS
<gflash> ich probiers mal ohne auto
<spucky> hi. ich hab vor kurzem meine Rechner aus der Liste der zugelassenen Rechner für UbuntuOne gelöscht um mal ein bisschen die Liste aufzuräumen ... seitdem kann ich die Rechner nicht wieder neu anmelden/autorisieren und bekomme ständig die Fehlermeldung angezeigt, mein UbuntuOne Speicher wäre voll ... jemand ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann?
<gflash> sdx23: geht auch nicht. Mit Gnome gehts aber, ich habs eben nochmal probiert. Seltsam
<sdx23> gflash: dann trace das grandr doch
<gflash> sdx23: wie mach ich das?
<sdx23> strace grandr 
<sdx23> wenn denn grandr da Tool ist, was du da meinst.
<gflash> sdx23: ich meinte den grafischen dialig unter System->Einstellungen->Bildschirme
<gflash> sdx23: grandr gibts nicht bei mir
<sdx23> sagt mir nichts, ich hab kein Gnome.
<rumpel_> das ding heißt gnome-display-properties
<G-Stern> Hat noch jemand von euch Probleme mit MSN in Pidgin?
<G-Stern> Seit gestern erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung
<dreamon> G-Stern, hier auch
<G-Stern> dreamon: was für ne meldung bekommst du?
<Funfood> ja G-Stern 
<Funfood> liegt am Zertifikat
<G-Stern> Funfood: wie lässt sich das beheben?
<dreamon> G-Stern, Irgend son zertifikate zeug
<zeitsofa> ssl ausschalten?
<G-Stern> zeitsofa: wo schalte ich das aus?
<Funfood> mom ich hab ne scriptzeile
<Funfood>  echo | openssl s_client -connect omega.contacts.msn.com:443 2>&1 | sed -ne '/-BEGIN CERTIFICATE-/,/-END CERTIFICATE-/p' > ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/omega.contacts.msn.com
<Funfood> damit
<dreamon> Funfood, Merci
<Funfood> ich musste das die tage schon paarmal machen, anscheinend spielt msn da grad mit rum
<G-Stern> Funfood: einfach eingeben?
<Funfood> ja
<DeannaT2> Funfood, funktioniert das auch so im xchat?
<Funfood> kopiers dir ins terminal
<Funfood> nein deanna
<DeannaT2> ah
<Funfood> dein msn geht doch deanna ;)
<DeannaT2> nur manchmal
<DeannaT2> meistens krieg ich zuerst auch ein paarmal die warnung, dass ssl-zertifikat ist ungültig
<DeannaT2> nach ein paarmal probieren gehts dann, ka warum
<Funfood> ja, dann kannst das mit der zeile im terminal probieren wenns mal wieder nicht geht
<DeannaT2> ok
<Chrisomator> nabend leute =)
<Chrisomator> ich terrorisiere euch mal mit meiner frage: ich hab gerade ubuntu installiert und iwie ist der sound total dumpf, hat jemand zeit und lust sich das mal eben anzugucken? =)
<Zombik> Chrisomator: auf einem laptop, oder?
<Chrisomator> ganz genau ^^
<Chrisomator> hab den ac 97er chip
<Zombik> Chrisomator: warscheinlich dell insprion?
<Chrisomator> nee ein hp laptop
<Zombik> Chrisomator: hm, hat das laptop einen subwoofer?
<Chrisomator> soweit ich weiß nicht ^^
<Chrisomator> aber ich habe folgenden verdacht:
<Chrisomator> ich glaube er hat die hdmi treiber von der grafikkarte geladen und spiel darüber den sound ab, denn von ac 97 oder so steht im alsa nix
<Chrisomator> und wenn ich asound ausgebe steht da auch nur was von intel
<Zombik> Chrisomator: ist ubuntu 10.10, oder?
<Chrisomator> jap
<Chrisomator> http://nopaste.info/ac0ba803ca.html
<Zombik> hm, intel hda sollte schon stimmen
<Zombik> welche geräte hast du unter audio einstellungen?
<Chrisomator> "Internes Audio"
<Zombik> und es ist als analog stereo duplex geschaltet?
<Chrisomator> genau
<Zombik> Chrisomator: also meine vermutung ist immernoch so ein bug, welches schon recht lang existiert
<Zombik> Chrisomator: kannst du das hier probieren? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/9-10-soundprobleme-mit-dell-inspiron-9400/#post-2440693
<shetlandpony> Zombik's url: http://tinyurl.com/24lx44q | 9.10 Soundprobleme mit Dell Inspiron 9400 › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Zombik> mach halt vorher ein backup von der datei
<Chrisomator> ok ich reboote dann mal kurz
<Zombik> ok
<zeitsofa> Oo
<zeitsofa> einmal neustarten von alsa und pulse sollte da aber reichen eigentlich 
<zeitsofa> oh ers schon weg :/
<chris__> mhm
<chris__> jetzt ist der sound ULLLLLTRA leise
<Zombik> chris__:  jetzt geh mal auf die konsole und gib "alsamixer" ein
<chris__> ah mom
<chris__> jetzt hab ichs glaub ich :D
<Zombik> und spiel mal ein bissl mit den reglern, vor allem den LFE regler
<chris__> okay scheint zu funktionieren, vielen vielen danke =)
<Zombik> chris__:  gern geschehen
<Chrisomator> wie hiess nochmal dieser winamp ähnliche mp3 player für linux? ^^
<Zombik> Chrisomator: XMMS ?
<Chrisomator> genau, danke
<nevchen> Chrisomator:  nimm lieber audacious
<bekks> Der ist doch schon lange tot.
<nevchen> xmms ist doch total veraltet
<Chrisomator> ah ok
<nevchen> bekks:  aber man sieht mal was sich xmms fürn namen gemacht hat
<nevchen> ^^
<Chrisomator> wenn man sich einen eigenen kernel kompiliert,  bootet der rechner dann schneller?
<bekks> Chrisomator: Nein.
<Chrisomator> weil davon hab ich mal gehört, aber davon ist im wiki nichts zu lesen
<Chrisomator> aber man konnte doch iwas machen wo dann nur die bestimmten treiber geladen wurden und deswegen ist der rechner schneller gestartet oder? ^^
<bekks> Jeder mir bekannte Kernel booted zwischen 2.4 und 3.7 sekunden - der Rest ist Userspace.
<Zombik> och, seit vlc braucht man eh keine anderen player mehr
<Zombik> und die treiber werden doch meist nach bedarf geladen, oder?
<bekks> Eben drum.
<bekks> Und das kostet idR so gut wie keine messbare Zeit, bis ein Modul geladen ist.
<Chrisomator> kk danke
<Chrisomator> mhm okay das problem besteht anscheinend immernoch
<bekks> Welches?
<Chrisomator> sound dumpf
<Chrisomator> ubuntu 10.10
<Chrisomator> VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller is mein onboard chip
<Chrisomator> alsa benutzt aber den hdmi chip von der nvidia karte
<crapman> hab grad ubuntu installiert, nachdem reboot kam irgend ne meldung und dann stand danach nur initrams
<bekks> Da stand noch mehr.
<bekks> viel mehr.
<bekks> as genau?
<bekks> *was
<crapman> ja aber das wei- ich cniht mehr
<bekks> Schade.
<bekks> Dann kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<crapman> was macht man denn in so einen fall_
<crapman> das aufscheiben_
<bekks> Ja.
<crapman> gut dann komm ich gleich wieder
<Chrisomator> bekks, zu meinem problem haste keine ahnung oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<zombik> wenn man sowas in syslog liest: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399306/ ist es eher die festplatte die spinnt oder der controller?
<zombik> im SMART ist nix auffälliges
<bekks> zombik: Kann beides sein.
<zombik> wie geht man da am besten vor? alles ausbauen, und an einem anderem rechner testen?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Platte abziehen.
<bekks> Andere Platte nehmen.
<julianibus> Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kinect Treiber gemacht?
<zombik> naja, das tritt ab und zu bei mehreren platten auf
<bekks> Prüf die Kabelverbindungen.
<zombik> jop. stimmt wär eine idee
<zombik> naja, dann bin ich mal prüfen :)
<ubuntu> wo pastet man nochmal_
<sysdef> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dreamon> Mit welchem Dateimanager arbeitet Ihr? Nautilus nervt mich langsam weil er sich immer wieder schließt, ohne Grund.
<sysdef> lynx ~
<papachaotica> dreamon: mc  oder ls
<k1l> dreamon: ohne grund wird das sicher nicht passieren.
<sysdef> jo, einfach mal von der konsole starten und schauen
<dreamon> k1l, Mag sein. Ich kopiere von einem USB auf anderen USB.. ein paar dateien und zum Ende geht einfach das Fenster von Nautilus zu..Passiert auch beim Mounten. nervt
<sysdef> und strace nutzen falls du ne arbeit drueber schreiben willst ;)
<brot> kurze frage: um mein system aus nem backup (mit rsync) wieder herzustellen langt ein "cp -a /mnt/backup/ /mnt/root" ?
<dreamon> sysdef, wenn ich nautilus in der konsole starte kommt der Cursor sofort retour
<zombik> dreamon: probiers mit "strace" davor
<bekks> brot: Warum nicht wieder rsync benutzen?
<ubuntu> so also das kam dann http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293752/
<brot> weil ich dann die inventur spaar :)
<dreamon> zombik, Da endet die ausgabe aber mit dem öffnen vom Nautilus-Fenster
<zombik> dreamon: sprich: dann gehts?
<dreamon> zombik, ne die ausgabe stoppt schon vor dem problem
<bekks> ubuntu: Da steht alles, was wichtig ist. Hast du das alles geprüft?
<ubuntu> versteh kein wort davon
<zombik> dreamon: hm, seltsam, ists auch bei der livecd so, oder nur bei deiner installation?
<dreamon> zombik, Das problem tritt auch auf anderen installationen auf.. 
<dreamon> Eventuell mag er bestimmt Dateiformate net. ntfs vielleicht
<zombik> dreamon: mh, ne, fällt mir spontan nicht ein, worans liegen könnte. ist das system ansonsten stabil? schon memcheck86 probiert?
<dreamon> zombik, Ja, system läuft sauber.. ich liebe es.
<zombik> dreamon: mh, sorry, mir fällt spontan nix mehr ein woran es liegen könnte
<dreamon> ok
<ubuntu> kann  man mit co einen ganyen ordner kopieren_
<ubuntu> mit cp
<x2xx3x> :ubuntu zip ihn 
<bekks> QUATSCH.
<bekks> JA, man kann mit cp einen ganzen Ordner kopieren.
<JSeann> mist icq und msn funktionieren mit pidgin unter ubuntu karmic nicht mehr
<bekks> JSeann: lies das topic.
<k1l> ,topic? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> JSeann: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<Moritz> Ich habe gelesen, dass man sich mit Empathy wieder bei ICQ einloggen kann, wenn man die libpurple über eine PPA updated. Ich frage mich jetzt, ob die da "nur" den SSL-Login deaktiviert haben (denn das scheint ja das Problem zu sein) oder ob es wirklich gefixt wurde und der SSL-Login weiterhin aktiviert ist?
<bekks> Moritz: Quatsch.
<bekks> Moritz: Lies das Topic.
<bekks> k1l: Ich darf dich korrigieren. nicht 30%, sondern 80%. :)
<k1l> bekks: i see
<ubuntu> also zip ordern  /pfad?
<Moritz> bekks, login.icq.com ist bei mir standardmäßig eingestellt, also hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter
<bekks> ubuntu: nein-
<bekks> ubuntu: man cp lesen.
<bekks> Moritz: SSL deaktivieren. Hilft.
<bekks> Moritz: Ohne PPA.
<nox24> Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe. Ich will mich per Ad-hoc(WLAN) zum rechner meines Bruders verbinden aber der network-manager macht macht und es kommt nix dabei raus...
<nox24> Ich hab Ubuntu10.04.1 und mein Bruder Windows Vista
<nox24> letztendlich geht es darum, dass mein Bruder meine Internetverbindung nutzen darf.
<bekks> nox24: Das wirst du mit dem Ansatz nicht schaffen.
<nox24> bekks: wie soll mein Ansatz sein?
<bekks> Dein Ansatz sollte sein, dass dein Bruder sich zu Dir verbindet.
<Moritz> bekks, ich will aber SSL ja gerade nicht deaktivieren. Daher war ja die Frage, was bei dem Update von libpurple über die PPA gefixt wurde oder eben auch nicht
<JSeann> hmm, also mit ssl aktiviert geht es unter pidgin wieder
<ubuntu> also cp ordner /pfad oder?
<bekks> Moritz: Wenn Du SSL nicht deaktivieren willst, hast du kein ICQ. Einfache Wahl. The red or the blue pill.
<JSeann> also icq
<bekks> ubuntu: Falsch.
<bekks> ubuntu: man cp lesen.
<ubuntu> cp [OPTIONEN] QUELLE ZIEL 
<bekks> Lies die Optionen.
<nox24> bekks: zuvor muss ich aber eine Ad-Hoc Verbindung erstellt haben indem ich per rechtsklick auf "Verbindungen bearbeiten" gehe und dort eine Ad-Hoc Funknetzwerkverbindung erstelle oder?
<Moritz> bekks, da kann ich Dir so leider nicht zustimmen. Ich habe heute mein Ubuntu neu aufgesetzt. Davor war ich (komischerweise) einer der wenigen Leute, die ganz normal über Empathy connecten konnten, ohne irgendwas umgestellt zu haben. Jetzt geht es nicht mehr, obwohl die Einstellungen identisch (home-Ordner übernommen) sind. Also "red or the blue pill" kann ich da irgendwie noch nicht so ganz akzeptieren
<bekks> Moritz: Dann finde eine glaubhaftere Lösung dafür, dass die alten Server offline sind, und die neuen kein SSL mehr akzeptieren.
<ubuntu> versteh nciht welche von den optionen ich jetzt brauch
<bekks> ubuntu: Recursevily copy, archive ... steht alles in der man page.
<ubuntu> Recursevily copy ich hab keien ahnung was das bedeutet
<bekks> dict-leo.org
<Moritz> bekks, das bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich dir nicht glaube oder, ich frag mich nur wie es bei manchen geht (anscheinend ja JSeann bspw.) und bei manchen nicht
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> dict-leo.org
<bekks> GNA.
<Moritz> JSeann, was hast du denn eingestellt unter pidgin?
<bekks> dict.leo.org
<bekks> SO.
<JSeann> Moritz, msn geht immer noch nicht, aber zu mindest geht bei mir icq
<ubuntu> ist das fuer mich?
<Moritz> JSeann, ja und was hast du dafür eingestellt
<Moritz> login.icq.com 5190 und GNOME Proxy-Einstellungen?
<bekks> Was sollen denn Proxy Einstellungen an der Sache?
<Moritz> Ich habe einfach mal alles abgeklappert, was es an Einstellungen gibt
<bekks> ubuntu: ja, dict.leo.org ist für dich.
<JSeann> Moritz, ich habe in pidgin ssl eingestellt und "ClientLogin benutzen"
<ubuntu> dass das rekursives kopieren heisst, weiss ich schon
<Moritz> JSeann, die gleichen Einstellungen habe ich auch.... funktioniert nur leider nicht :/
<Moritz> welche Pidgin-Version hast Du?
<nox24> es klappt nicht mit dem Ad-Hoc Netzwerk
<JSeann> Moritz, 2.6.2
<k1l_> nox24: was du willst ist tethering
<nox24> k1l_: und wie mach ich das?
<ubuntu> also cp -a -r ziel quelle ?
<Moritz> JSeann, ich hab 2.6.2
<JSeann> Moritz, und ?
<k1l_> nox24: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ad-hoc-netzwerk-um-internetverbindung-zu-teil/#post-2624735
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/25g99e6 | Ad-Hoc Netzwerk um Internetverbindung zu teilen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<nox24> also nein. Ich will ein Ad-Hoc Netz
<nox24> ah ok
<JSeann> Moritz, hast du die beiden häckchen gesetzt?
<Moritz> ja
<Moritz> kann nicht connecten
<JSeann> dann sollte es gehen
<JSeann> Moritz, icq oder msn?
<Moritz> JSeann,  das schon. aber msn connected auch mal und dann wieder nicht. 
<Moritz> ICQ
<Moritz> vorrangig
<JSeann> Moritz, bei server: "slogin.oscar.aol.com" , port: "5190"
<Moritz> ändert auch nichts, das connecten schlägt fehl
<sash_> Moritz: welcher client?
<ubuntu> ich versuch grad ueber chroot von meinem laptop was auf ne usb- platte yu kopieren
<ubuntu> muss ich da als ziel nur die partition angeben_
<bekks> Nein.
<ubuntu> sondern_
<ubuntu> ?
<Moritz> sash_, pidgin und empathy
<bekks> Als Ziel den Mountpoint, und entsprechende, oben genannte Optionen für cp.
<ubuntu> was ist der mountpoint?
<bekks> Das Ziel, wohin du kopieren willst.
<bekks> Welches Verzeichnis das genau bei Dir ist, wissen wir nicht.
<ubuntu> das ist die eine partition der usb-platte
<bekks> Wohin du die gemounted hast, wissen wir trotzdem nicht.
<ubuntu> und wie findet man das raus_
<bekks> In dem man mit "mount" nachschaut.
<jeiworth> ubuntu, einfach mal $ mount eingeben und schaun was wo gemountet ist
<jeiworth> apropos, wenn die platte im "normalen" verzeichnisbaum gemountet ist, er aber in einer chroot-umgebung ist, wird das dann überhaupt gelistet?
<bekks> Kommt darauf an, ob man /dev bind-mounted hat oder nicht.
<jeiworth> bekks, stimmt, nehmen wir mal an das ja und er die usb-platte in /mnt/usb in der standardumgebung gemountet hat, bleibt dieser mountpunkt in chroot erhalten? ich glaub eher nicht, oder?
<bekks> Ja, bleibt er.
<bekks> Wieso sollte das auch anders sein.
<jeiworth> ah cool, gut zu wissen, thx
<bekks> Ob man ihn mit "mount" sieht, hängt davon ab, ob man /dev vorher bind-mounted hat oder nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-20
<ubuntu> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev 
<jeiworth> na weil ich denk es kommt drauf an wo er hinchrooted, wenns da kein /mnt/ gibt
<ubuntu> das hab ich gemacht
<bekks> ubuntu: ja.
<ubuntu> und wonach muss ich jetyt da schauen_
<bekks> jeiworth: In deinem chroot /mnt/chroot/ musst du, natürlich, /mnt/platte auch nach /mnt/chroot/mnt/platte bind mounted haben.
<bekks> ubuntu: Nach deiner externen Platte?
<ubuntu> ja hab ich
<Moritz> JSeann, ich nehme an Du meintest "login.oscar.aol.com"?
<bekks> ubuntu: Und, hast du sie gefunden?
<ubuntu> ja
<jeiworth> bekks, wie meinst, also mussman die doch manuell dazumounten?
<bekks> jeiworth: Sagte ich ja.
<bekks> jeiworth: bind mount halt.
<JSeann> Moritz, slogin.oscar.aol.com
<ubuntu> ne das hab ich agr cniht gemacht
<ubuntu> nur f[r die interne
<jeiworth> bekks, hmm habe es so verstanden dass es reicht /dev zu mounten (bind)
<bekks> Auf Verzeichnisse/Dateien ausserhalb des chroot kann man aus einem chroot heraus nicht zugreifen. Sinn und Zweck eines chroot.
<jeiworth> bekks, ebent
<ubuntu> also auch nciht hinkopieren?
<bekks> ubuntu: Dann hast du die externe Platte in deinem Chroot nicht zur Verfügung.
<ubuntu> da steht aber /dev/sdb2
<bekks> Da mag viel stehen.
<ubuntu> das ist die externe
<bekks> Nur kannst du nichts auf /dev/sdb3 kopieren, wenn du das Dateisystem nicht gemounted hast IN deinem chroot.
<bekks> -3+2
<ubuntu> aber ich kann die doch ncoh mounten_
<bekks> Dann mach das doch.
<ubuntu> muss ich da wieder aus ausm chrrot_
<ubuntu> ?
<bekks> Nein.
<ubuntu> und wie mach ich das genau_
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> sudo mount -o bind
<ubuntu> und dann_
<bekks> Wieso bind?
<bekks> Das Ding ist doch nich gar nicht gemounted.
<ubuntu> keine ahnung
<ubuntu> du ahst doch bind mounted gesagt
<bekks> In einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang.
<bekks> Wie ich auch lang und breit erklärt habe :)
<ubuntu> habe ich dann anscheinend nciht verstanden
<ubuntu> also /dev hab ich bind mounted
<zombik> wie kann man herausfinden welche festplatte hinter "Nov 20 00:05:48 ubuntu kernel: [ 6138.230020] ata1: reset failed, giving up" steckt? (also sda,sdb, usw)
<zombik> beim booten werden die ata nummern in verbindung mit der Modellnummer der platte genannt, aber das nützt mir nix, da ich 5 gleiche platten habe
<bekks> zombik: dmesg lesen. da steht dann beim booten auch, welche platte ata1 ist.
<bekks> da steht auch welches scsi device (sdX) das jeweils ist.
<codewiz> hi
<codewiz> hab mal ne frage
<codewiz> welcher icq client für ubuntu läuft noch?
<codewiz> die firma, die icq gekauft hat, hat ja anscheinend einige clients ausgesperrt
<bekks> Jeder.
<codewiz> nein
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Lies bitte das Topic.
<bekks> ,topic? codewiz 
<shetlandpony> codewiz: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<codewiz> pidgin geht net mehr, kopete auch net
<bekks> Pidgin geht, kopete auch.
<bekks> Empathy auch.
<codewiz> ah danke
<codewiz> hab das topic mal wieder überlesen :)
<Moritz> bekks, fyi: habe gerade pidgin über die ppa upgedatet und mit Version 2.7.5 connected pidgin über SSL zu ICQ
<zombik> bekks: stimmt, da steht sowas: "sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)" aber wie ordne ich die sd nummern den ata nummern zu?
<bekks> zombik: Lies doch mal, was zwischen [ und ] steht.
<bekks> Bus:Device:LUN:0
<ubuntu> ginge das auch [ber nautilus?
<bekks> ubuntu: Was?
<codewiz> hey mit login.icq.com funzt es bei mir aber auch nicht
<bekks> codewiz: SSL ausschalten. Steht auch im Topic.
<codewiz> ach ausschalten
<ubuntu> nene ordner yu kopieren
<codewiz> ich hab anschalten gelesen
<codewiz> mompl
<bekks> ubuntu: Damit kannst du nicht ohne weiteres alle Zugriffsrechte kopieren - also nein.
<ubuntu> ja hab ich auch grad gemerkt
<ubuntu> kan man in nautilus keine root rechte kriegen?
<bekks> Man kann, aber da man damit mehr kaputtmachen kann, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut, ist das keine gute Idee.
<blu3t0oth_> sudo nautilus?
<bekks> blu3t0oth_: AUS.
<blu3t0oth_> =D
<bekks> sudo nautilus ist KEINE gute Wahl.
<blu3t0oth_> Naja ich kam damit bisher immer zurück ^^'
<ubuntu> kann mir sonst wer erkl'ren wie ich das hinbekomme?
<bekks> man cp lesen, immer noch.
<bekks> und cp -a finden.
<ubuntu> soll ich jetyt die manpage  erst uebersetzen und dann alles nachschlagen was ich nicht verstehe?
<bekks> Habe ich dir gerade eine Option für cp genannt? :)
<ubuntu> ja jetzt
<ubuntu> da steht -a, --aarchive same as -dR --preserve=all
<bekks> Ja, ich weiß.
<ubuntu> was soll mir das sagen?
<bekks> Dass du nachlesen sollst, was die Optionen -d, -R und --preserve=all tun?
<codewiz> okay funzt, danke jungs
<ubuntu> also -d ist das gleiche wie --no-difference? und das ist das gleiche wie -P?
<ubuntu> und -r recursive
<ubuntu> also muesste es heissen cp -a quelle ziel?
<Guest21076> habe folgendes problem. beim erstellen von mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0 bleibt der rechner hängen! muss per knop ausgeschaltet werden. habe ein raid5 mit 4 samsung festplatten 500gb und sn18000g
<joschi> Guest21076: versuche von mkfs.ext4 mit dem parameter -v etwas mehr informationen zu bekommen. vielleicht siehst du ja die genaue stelle, an welcher der absturz erfolgt.
<Guest21076> kommt etwas in irgendeiner
<Guest21076> kommt etwas in irgendeine log. habe 2gb ram und no swap
<Guest21076> 1tb partitionen machen doch nix
<Guest21076> joschi, http://nopaste.info/053a4abbd3.html
<joschi> Guest21076: schlaegt das anlegen von anderen dateisystemen (bspw. ext3) ebenfalls fehl?
<joschi> Guest21076: hast du mal den prozessor oder speicher deines rechners geprueft?
<Guest21076> http://nopaste.info/f713598209.html joschi
<Guest21076> http://nopaste.info/7243f29f29.html
<Guest21076> kann mir da nicht helfen!
<joschi> Guest21076: "mdadm: metadata format 00.90 unknown, ignored." <- ich wuerde sagen, dass dein software-raid etwas ungesund ist
<joschi> Guest21076: hast du daten darauf? wenn nein, dann leg das raid neu an
<joschi> Guest21076: welche ubuntu version?
<Guest21076> 10.04
<Guest21076> das softwareraid war gesund vorher
<Guest21076> nur beim anlegen hängt er sich auf und wenn ich den dann anmache is das raid hinüber und wieder warten....
<Guest21076> habe ahci an
<joschi> Guest21076: entferne mal den parameter metadata=00.90 aus deiner /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<joschi> Guest21076: danach neu starten und nochmal versuchen. koennte allerdings auch ein fehler in mkfs.ext4 sein, wenn es mit anderen dateisystemen klappt
<Guest21076> jetzt ist das raid hin!
<dapper-daniel> guten morgen!
<dapper-daniel> wie kann ich denn einfach meine cpu temperatur auslesen?
<dapper-daniel> "/proc/acpi/thermal_zone" ist leer
<Funfood> hast du denn lmsensors installiert?
<dapper-daniel> ich hab hier zwei pcs
<dapper-daniel> auf meinem laptop is das verzeichnis nicht leer
<dapper-daniel> auf meinem anderen rechner (amd 64) leider schon
<dapper-daniel> ja ist auf beiden drauf
<dapper-daniel> kann es sein dass mein athlon das garnicht kann?
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> mein ubuntu meiner virtualbox hat sich verabschiedet.nun muss ich ubuntu neu installieren und wollte wfrage ob man auf die 10.04 oder 10.10 nehmen soll
<Gaertner> mein ubuntu in der virtualbox hat sich verabschiedet.nun muss ich ubuntu neu installieren und wollte wfrage ob man auf die 10.04 oder 10.10 nehmen soll
<Ubunux> Gaertner: nimm beide inner VBox  *g*
<Gaertner> wieso beide
<Gaertner> mir reicht ein sytem
<Ubunux> Gaertner: schau Dir beide an, dann kannst es selber entscheiden, was Dir besser taugt
<Alteisen> Gaertner: kommt darauf an, was du mit der virtuellen maschine machen möchtest
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<franki> auf 2 systeme beide mit 10.10 probs mit dem sound ,    hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=    und das seid wochen  wer kann helfen.
<franki> syslog voll mit     hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=   das nervt 
<franki> hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd= xxxxxx   in der syslog .   
<bekks> franki: 10s google gab einen Treffer für Dich: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699
<bekks> franki: Dort insbesondere diese Einträge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699/comments/7 und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699/comments/8
<franki> bug klar seid juni 2009 lol
<bekks> franki: Erst lesen, dann lachen.
<bekks> Denn da steht genau Dein Problem, und auch die Erklärung.
<bekks> Und wie kommst du auf Juni 2009? Der Bug wurde am 10.3.2010 eröffnet.
<franki> google mal im juni 2009 wurde das schon gemeldet 
<fornext> Suche eine Möglichkeit Ubuntu als IP-Telefon an die FritzBox anzuschließen. Ich meine nicht VoIP.
<bekks> Du willst VoIP aber doch nicht VoIP. Erkläre das mal genauer. :)
<fornext> bekks, ich kann keinen normalen VoIP Client installieren, weil die Ports von der FritzBox belegt sind. Es gäbe nur die möglichkeit den PC als IP-Telefon anzumelden.
<fornext> z.B. gibt es eine Android-App speziell für die FritzBox, die genau das macht.
<fornext> Ich finde nur keine Infos zu dem Prtokoll und ob es was offenes ist, oder ein AVM-Süppchen.
<fornext> toll, ffgtk könnte was sein. gibts aber nur als Quellcode.
<catweazle> fornext: gibt doch ein ppa-repo dafür
<sash_> ausserdem kann man quellcode lustigerweise kompilieren und so...
<fornext> ja, lustig wird das immer
<sash_> build-essentials installieren und make-install weglassen. stattdessen checkinstall. oder erstmal so angucken
<fornext> catweazle, ok, habs gefunden. danke
<fornext> sash_, in dem fall war eine autogen.sh dabei. Aber hat sich ja jetzt erledigt.
<Kasjopaja> ohman für die regelmäßige panik am wochenende muss man nur 2 raids mit wichtigen daten ohne backups verwalten
<bekks> "Wichtige Daten" und "ohne Backups" widerspricht sich. Daten ohne Backup sind per Definition nicht wichtig.
<Kasjopaja> ein raid5 mit 4 x1tb über 1sata kabel in externen gehäuse : 120mbit durchschnitt lesegeschwindigkeit und 16mbit schreibgeschwindigkeit
<Kasjopaja> is dieser unterschied normal?
<bekks> Softwareraid?
<Kasjopaja> ja
<bekks> JA, ist vollkommen normal.
<Kasjopaja> mh schade ich hatte gehoft wenigstens auf 30mbit oder so zukomen
<bekks> Nicht mit einem Softwareraid auf Sata-Platten, mit nur einem Link.
<Kasjopaja> ok dann bin ich beruhigt
<Kasjopaja> die 16mbit sind ja nur nervig wenn man mal schnell große datenmengen kopieren will
<bekks> Tja, RAID5 als Softraid halt.
<Kasjopaja> jaja schon gut :D hab mich schon bewusst dafür entschieden
<bekks> Wider besseres Wissen so einen - äh - Unsinn zu verbauen... ja, das muss man ganz bewusst getan haben :)
<Kasjopaja> ich kann dir sagen es war nicht einfach
<bekks> Ich würde freiwillig niemals so ein Setup aufsetzen.
<bekks> Und ein Softraid ist in ca. 5 Minuten fertig eingerichtet.
<fornext> catweazle, benutzt du ffgtk?
<catweazle> nein, wozu auch
<fornext> z.b. als fax
<FM-Audio> hallo hab n beamer und ich bekomm kein bild per vga raus
<Fuchs> aha
<FM-Audio> ja mit externem monitor gehts per laptop und auf fernseher auch
<FM-Audio> nur laptop nich
<FM-Audio> äh beamer nich
<Fuchs> sobald Du die Shift, Komma und Punkttaste repariert hast, kannst Du mir sicher sagen, welche Graphikkarte, welcher Treiber dazu und welcher Laptop das so ist
<FM-Audio> Nvidia 7400 go Sony Vaio FE11H und die treiber von ubuntu
<Fuchs> nvidia Binaertreiber oder nouveau? 
<FM-Audio> habs aber auch per win7 versucht nur da gibts keine treiber von sony/nvidia deshalb musste ich treiber von laptopvideo2go nehmen
<FM-Audio> die pröbitären die ubuntu empfiehlt
<Fuchs> dann erstelle mir, wenn der Beamer angeschlossen ist, mit sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh einen nvidia bug report, und pack den in einen pastebin Dienst. 
<Fuchs> Und Deine Shift, Punkt und Kommataste ist noch immer kaputt. 
<FM-Audio> woran merkst du das?
<FM-Audio> Ach weil ich keine Punkte mache? :D
<Fuchs> geht ja. 
<Fuchs> bitte etwas Muehe geben beim Schreiben, dann gibt man sich auch Muehe beim Supporten. 
<FM-Audio> Dann streng ich mich ein bisschen an.
<FM-Audio> Ich melde mich dann wieder, wenn der Laptop soweit ist!
<Fuchs> mach das, was Du in der Zwischenzeit probieren kannst, ist disper. 
<FM-Audio> was ist disper?
<Fuchs> ein Skript fuer nvidia Karten, zum einfachen Mehrmonitorbetrieb (wozu auch beamer gehoeren) 
<Fuchs> installieren,   disper -e   erweitert den Desktop auf den Beamer,   disper -c   klont den Monitor auf den Beamer 
<FM-Audio> wo kann ich das runterladen?
<Fuchs> https://launchpad.net/~disper-dev/+archive/ppa
<FM-Audio> danke
<spoob> hallo
<spoob> kann ich bilder irgendwie per batch verfahren schwarz/weiß machen?
<LetoThe2nd> spoob: man convert bzw. man mogrify, dazu beliebige bash-funktionen.
<spoob> danke
<Lemmiwinks> Hallo. Hab in meiner /etc/rc.local den CPU power saving mode auf "conservative" gestellt. Allerdings sieht es so aus als würde irgendein Service beim hochfahren den mode wieder auf "ondemand" umstellen. Weiß jemand welcher das verursachen könnte und wie ich ihn deaktiviere?
<jokrebel> hi
<sparx_> Hi, habe hier 2 Monitore über meine Ati hd5700 (fglrx, desktop erweitert über 2. Anzeige[links]). Immer wenn ich Firefox (maximiert auf dem Hauptbildschirm) schließe, erscheint es beim nächsten öffenen wieder auf dem 2. Monitor links.
<sparx_> Jmd. ne Idee? Der radeon HD Treiber bietet noch keinen 3D Support für die hd 5er Serie, oder?
<kempo> juten tach allerseits.
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_, der radeon hd treiber wurde eingestellt soweit ich weiß
<sdx23> sparx_: radeon wird iA. radeonhd vorgezogen, wohl aus gutem Grund. Und dein Fx "Problem" hat ehr mit dem Fenstermanager zu tun, als mit dem Grafiktreiber.
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_, aber der "radeon" treiber sollte auch mit der 5000er serien funktionieren, kannst den ja mal probieren
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_, benutzt du compiz?
<torny> ubuntu ist scheisse
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: ahh ok, nein Compiz hab ich shcon deaktiviert aufgrund von Tearing in Videos. Werde aber gleich mal den radeon probieren weil ich mit dem fglrx auch andere Probleme habe. Armagetron wird z.B. über beide Monitore gestrecht...
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: in compiz gibt es glaube ich die möglichkeit einzustellen welche fenster/programme auf welchem monitor geöffnet werden sollen
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: Hmm aber eigentlich sollte es doch auch ohne Hilfsmittel möglich sein FFox auf dem Monitor zu starten wo es geschlossen wurde oder zumindest immer auf dem Primary... und mit Compiz hab ich halt starkes Tearing. Mal schaun wies gleich mit dem radeon aussieht.
<jokrebel> torny: keiner zwingt Dich es zu nutzen. Und unterstreiche bitte den Supportbezug Deiner "quallifizierten" Bemerkung (oder diskutiere sowas im OT-Channel). Bzw. stell eine vernünftige Frage um Dein Ubuntu besser zu machen.
<kempo> wiek ann ich einen benuzter in die gruppe eintragen das er die rechte beokmmt auf /var/www/ zu schreiben 
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: musst halt mal probieren mit den vsync einstellungen, schaun das es auch überall aktiviert ist, in fglrx und auch compiz, und dann vllt auch "undirect fullscreen windows" aktivieren usw...
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: aber hab selber keine ati karte also weiß ich nicht wirklich wie das da ist
<sparx_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon  ...laut der Tabelle dort gibts für die 5er keine 3D support. Lemmiwinks : Alles gemacht, in Compiz, im CCC, Videoausgabe auf gl gestellt... aber ist wohln n bekanntes problem mit dem Tearing bei fglrx und compiz
<bekks> sparx_: Ja, es gibt wohl keinen 3D Support für deine Karte.
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: vllt gehts trotzdem wenn du ubuntu 10.10 hast, ich dachte da wäre die 5000er serie drin
<bekks> Lemmiwinks: Dadurch bekommt der Treiber aber keine 3D Unterstützung. Die Karte ist einfach zu alt.
<beaver74> kempo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919951 (google: /var/www access ubuntu) ... evtl helfen die antworten dort
<Lemmiwinks> bekks: eher zu neu?
<sparx_> bekks: zu alt? also ich mein die HD 5700..
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Dann ist sie halt zu neu :)
<pog> ich habe ein System von 8.x auf 10.04 migriert, das ich nicht mehr das gleiche Passwort zugeordnen konnte (ubunut aktzeptierte keine so kurzen PW mehr), stimmt nur Passwort und passwort mit dem Safe nicht mehr ueberein. Kann man das Passwort des Safes irgendwo neu setzen?
<sash_> man kann auch einfach vernünftige passwörter benutzen -.-
<tm> pog: dazu steht etwas im wiki von ubuntuusers drin, schau doch einfach da mal nach ;)
<Lemmiwinks> ich benutzte pidgin als irc client. kann ich da irgendwo einstellen, dass er mir nicht mehr anzeigt wer on- bzw. offline geht?
<kempo> beaver74: should i prefer using the userdir mod?
<bekks> ,german? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<kempo> shetlandpony: oops, bin doch selbst german ^^
<kempo> ausversehen englisch geschrieben :D
<bekks> ,bot? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jokrebel> Lemmiwinks: das geht über ein Plugin (verstecken von Betretenmeldungen oder so)
<sash_> wobei sich pidgin als irc-client nicht unbedingt empfiehlt
<Lemmiwinks> jokrebel: tatsächlich, hab ich übersehen, danke!
<FM-Audio> Wo ist denn bei Ubuntu 10.10 die Paketverwaltung hin?
<Fuchs> ,Paketverwaltung? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<FM-Audio> um PPAs hinzuzufügen?
<Fuchs> ,Fremdquellen? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<FM-Audio> ja
<FM-Audio> das war ja bei 10.04 unter dem Reiter System drin
<sparx_> Re.. wie kann ich denn jetzt sehen welcher treiber genutzt wird? Habe den fglrx runtergeschmissen... wird der Radeon automatisch verwendet wenn er passt? Eine xorg.conf ist nicht vorhanden.
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: wie waers mit: lies den Artikel, den ich Dir gegeben habe. 
<FM-Audio> ok mach ich
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: ich zitiere:  "Diese Software-Paketquellen werden über den Menüeintrag "Bearbeiten -> Software-Paketquellen" nach Eingabe des Root-Passwortes aufgerufen." 
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: IMHO ist Synaptic dort immer noch
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative bitte, wir geben hier kostenlosen Support, da darf man erwarten, dass der Nutzer auch etwas dafuer tut. 
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: ja wird er normal schon
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: ansonsten kannst du in nem terminal mit dem befehl glxinfo sehen welcher treiber benutzt wird
<FM-Audio> ok hab es gefunden
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: hmm... OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel !? Radeon wird da nirgends erwähnt
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: steht da irgendwas von R300?
<FM-Audio> Fuchs: wir wollten doch mal zusammen mein Touchpad von meinem Laptop deaktivieren, falls du dich noch erinnern kannst? Dies hat aber nicht geklappt hast du noch eine Idee?
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: nicht, wenn synclient nicht geht 
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: nein :(
<FM-Audio> können wir das noch einmal versuchen?
<torny> wer ubuntu hat, wird nie wieder glücklich
<torny> diese scheiss software
<torny> sollte man verbieten
<bekks> Enter als Satzzeichen auch.
<pog> tm: ich werde mal das Wiki betreff dem Passwort Safe anschauen, danke fuer den Tipp.
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: hmm weiß leider nicht was da stehen sollte, da ich keine ati habe
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: für glxgears aus und schau mal obs schön flüssig geht bzw überhaupt?
<sparx_> Glxgears geht mit ca 500 fps... aber eigentlich kann man die noch manuel mit der Maus rotieren oder?
<sparx_> Compiz lässt sich nicht aktivieren, Lemmiwinks 
<FM-Audio> Fuchs: Ich habe Disper installiert nur bekomme immer noch kein Bild auf dem Beamer
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: dann haette ich gerne den gewuenschten Bug report
<FM-Audio> ok
<FM-Audio> muss der Beamer dazu angeschlossen sein?
<FM-Audio> ich denke mal ja
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> waere von Vorteil 
<FM-Audio> sollte er auch an sein??
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: was steht bei glxinfo unter Direct Rendering:?
<Fuchs> ja, und wenn Du mir einen grossen Gefallen tun willst: er sollte _bevor_ X gestartet wird dran und eingeschaltet sein
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: direct rendering: Yes
<FM-Audio> wie erstellt man nochmal ein pastebin?
<sdx23> ,nopasten? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<FM-Audio> das ging doch mal mit dem Befehl: Pastbinit?
<FM-Audio> Pastebinit
<Fuchs> ja, geht auch immer noch
<Fuchs> pastebinit /pfad/zur/datei
<Fuchs> oder   programm | pastebinit 
<FM-Audio> in Ordnung
<FM-Audio> Fuchs hier is der Text http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293926/
<FM-Audio> kannst du damit was anfangen?
<axel_folie> hallo habe eine nas mit via epia sn18000g und 4 Sata von samsung. die hdds sind ok. habe beim bios auf ahci umgestellt. immer wenn ich auf das raid schreibe freezed mein system nach 2s ein
<Fuchs> das ist interessant
<Fuchs>  1297.170] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode description "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0";
<Fuchs> [  1297.170] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     unable to map to display device
<Fuchs> das sehe ich so zum ersten mal. 
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: was für ein fehler kommt wenn du compiz aus dem terminal startest?
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: gibt  disper -e   irgendwelche Fehler aus, auf einem Terminal? 
<FM-Audio> ne
<FM-Audio> wie gesagt der erkennt den Beamer aber kein Bild sowohl unter Win als auch unter Ubuntu
<sparx_> Lemmiwinks: Fatal: Software rendering detected^^
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: dann wuerde ich mir mal um das Kabel und um den Beamer sorgen machen
<FM-Audio> Kabel hab ich schon versucht
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: hat der Beamer eine Testbild-Funktion?
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_: oh hmm dann scheint der ati treiber nicht aktiv zu sein oder er unterstützt für deine karte tatsächlich keine 3d beschleunigung
<bekks> Lemmiwinks: sparx_: Dass der kein 3D kann mit der Karte, steht doch schon im Wiki.
<FM-Audio> der Beamer geht per Laptop (Svideo)
<FM-Audio> aber eben per VGA nicht
<FM-Audio> ich benutze eine NVidia Karte
<Lemmiwinks> sparx_ nein das steht im wiki so nicht drin, da dort von ubuntu 10.04 und 9.10 die rede ist
<axel_folie> bekks, warum hat ubuntu server 10.04 ein freeze, wenn ich auf das raid 5 schreibe?
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: dann pruef mal den VGA Anschluss und das VGA Kabel
<axel_folie> kann die ursache nicht finden :'-(
<FM-Audio> ja ich hab nichts Anderes zum Testen da, dass ich den VGA Anschluss überprüfen könnte.
<FM-Audio> Kabel probier ich nochmal ein Anderes
<bekks> axel_folie: Woher soll ich wissen, was Du da anstellst?
<bekks> axel_folie: Was genau tust du denn?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: das Laptop hat keinen VGA-Ausgang?
<axel_folie> habe per ahci und mdadm ein raid5
<bekks> axel_folie: also ein dmraid.
<FM-Audio> am kabel liegts nicht...hab zum Testen ein PC Monitor an den VGA Ausgang gehängt
<axel_folie> sobald ich darauf schreibe gibt es einen freeze und ich kann nur mit einem hardreset wieder starten
<FM-Audio> also liegt es weder am VGA Kabel noch am Laptop
<bekks> FM-Audio: Mit demselben Kabel?
<FM-Audio> jawohl
<bekks> axel_folie: Dann ist das Ding "komisch" eingerichtet.
<FM-Audio> welches Ding ;)
<FM-Audio> den Beamer meinst du?
<axel_folie> bekks, dmraid nutze ich nicht -> meine zum erstellen des raid nutze ich mdadm
<axel_folie> bekks, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/server-10-04-und-raid-nur-probleme/#post-2602177
<shetlandpony> axel_folie's url: http://tinyurl.com/24qram2 | Server 10.04 und RAID - nur Probleme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: ich denke nicht dass bekks Dich meint, wenn er axel_folie anspricht ;-)
<FM-Audio> :D
<bekks> axel_folie: Ich habe es Dir schon vier mal gesagt. mdadm ist das _Userland-Tool_ für dmraid.
<FM-Audio> man ich überseh alles
<FM-Audio> Hat jemand sonst noch eine Idee?
<axel_folie> bekks, wewis aber nicht wie ich das löse. ja mit dmraid. hast recht.
<jokrebel> <repeat> FM-Audio: das Laptop hat keinen VGA-Ausgang?
<bekks> axel_folie: Neuinstallation.
<axel_folie> aber warum gibt es einen freeze? in den logs ist auch nichts!
<axel_folie> hatte ich heute getan
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: doch aber genau dieser nimmt meinen Beamer nicht an
<bekks> axel_folie: Bei einem Freeze kann der nichts mehr in die Logs schreiben...
<axel_folie> neuinstallation
<bekks> axel_folie: Hast du installiert, dann komplett upgedated, und dann erst das RAID aufgesetzt? Und vor dem Aufsetzen die Platten wirklich plattgemacht?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: wenn ich das jetzt richtig verfolgt habe, kann es aber immer noch am VGA-Eingang des Beamers liegen, oder? Beamer mal an den anderen PC hängen?
<FM-Audio> genau das vermute ich auch
<FM-Audio> aber ich hab nur einen anderen PC mit Nvidia karte und ubuntu und da ging es auch nicht.
<FM-Audio> würde gern mal ein PC mit WIN versuchen
<bekks> FM-Audio: Dann mach das doch.
<FM-Audio> hab grad keinen da ;)
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: eventuell musst Du auch am Beamer die Eingangsquelle manuell umschalten?
<bekks> Geh zum Nachbarn.
<FM-Audio> =)
<FM-Audio> hab ich schon geändert
<FM-Audio> und alles auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt
<FM-Audio> und auf VGA eingang
<FM-Audio> da steht nur sucht...
<bekks> ,enter? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<axel_folie> gestern habe ich installiert upgedatet und mitt dd nullen auf die platten geschrieben dd if/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ... und dann den raid array mit mdadm erzeugt. beim erstellen eines fs mit mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0 gab es immer ein freeze. heute habe ich die supoerblöcke gelöscht und bei der neuinstallation direkt das raid m,it eingerichtet. zumindest hatte er ein fs draufgemacht. aber sobal ich was dorthinkopiere gibt es einen freeze
<bekks> axel_folie: Dann hast du ein Hardwareproblem, ich tippe auf Mainboard.
<axel_folie> via epia 18000g
<axel_folie> sn18000g
<bekks> Kein Wunder, steht VIA drauf.
<FM-Audio> Also meint ihr das liegt am Beamer und nich am Laptop?
<bekks> FM-Audio: Das musst du austesten.
<FM-Audio> ok werd ich tun danke
<FM-Audio> ich muss auch noch mein Touchpad deaktivieren.
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: die eingestellte Auflösung passt aber schon zu dem, was der Beamer darstellen kann? Nicht dass der nur zu "blöd" für ein "out of range" oder so ist?
<axel_folie> bekks, wie meinst du das?
<axel_folie> steht via drauf
<FM-Audio> nein das passt. Zudem zeigt er ja garnichts an nur den Startbildschirm also Testbild. Nix mit out of Range oder sonstige Tipps
<bekks> axel_folie: Das ist OT. :)
<FM-Audio> Youtubevideos in Vollbild schaun? geht das?
<axel_folie> OT?
<bekks> ,ot? axel_folie 
<shetlandpony> axel_folie: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> FM-Audio: Ja.
<floogy> moin
<FM-Audio> was muss ich dafür tun?
<bekks> Auf den Vollbildbutton klicken.
<FM-Audio> haha
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: doppelklicken?
<FM-Audio> da hab ich 60prozent schwarzen Bildschirm
<bekks> FM-Audio: Das was kein Witz.
<FM-Audio> Vollbild hab ich da schon
<bekks> Ja, dann hast du doch schon alles.
<FM-Audio> ja aber das Bild ist nicht groß
<FM-Audio> das is genau so klein wie bei der Vorschau
<bekks> FM-Audio: Bitte, Enter ist und bleibt kein Satzzeichen.
<Guest33316> womit krieg ich raus, welches programm welchen traffic verursacht?
<jokrebel> <ECHO> FM-Audio: doppelklicken? ……aufs laufende Video
<apollo13> wenn ich ne usb soundkarte hab, wie kann ich die alsa settings davon speichern, die sind beim nächsten mal anstecken wieder weg :(
<kempo> beaver74: ich bin der anleitung gefolgt aber ich kann immer noch nicht in /var/wws schreiben ..
<FM-Audio> Wie gesagt dann is das Video in gleicher Größe aber der Rest is schwarz
<apollo13> (hauptsächlich das output volume wäre mir wichtig)
<bekks> kempo: Dann musst du nun dein Wissen transferieren und auf /var/www/ anwenden.
<kempo> bekks: wat?
<kempo> bekks: sowei ich das nachvollziehen kann ist alles richtig..
<bekks> kempo: Du musst die Zugriffsrechte für /var/www/ setzen.
<bekks> Oder aber in der passenden Gruppe sein.
<kempo> ordner www ist root:www-data
<kempo> rechte auf 775
<kempo> user ist in der gruppe www-data
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: nicht den Browser auf Fullscreen. Sondern das Videofenster. Bei mir geht das mit doppelklickk in das Video. Oder mit klick auf das Symbol rechts unten am Videorand (mit den 4 Feilen in den Ecken) 
<jokrebel> err . P+Feilen = Pfeilen
<FM-Audio> jaja das mach ich ja :D
<bekks> kempo: Und wie verifizierst du, dass der User in dieser Gruppe ist?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: welcher Browser?
<FM-Audio> Firefox im moment
<jokrebel> mom
<kempo>  24 www-data:x:33:lenz
<kempo> @ bekks 
<bekks> kempo: Was soll mir das sagen?
<kempo> steht in der /etc/group
<kempo> dachte daran kann man es erkennen? kp. belehr mich eines besseren 
<bekks> kempo: Nopaste mir die Ausgabe von "groups" als User.
<kempo> bekks: $ lenz www-data
<bekks> kempo: Und was ganz genau "geht nicht"?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: also mein Firefox crashed wenn ich das mache - aber mit Chromium kein Problem hier.
<kempo> bekks: ich kann mit dem user nicht per scp einloggen und was in /var/www schreiben 
<bekks> kempo: "kann nicht" ist KEINE Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> kempo: Ich möchte eine exakte Fehlermeldung haben.
<kempo> bekks: mom
<kempo> zugriff verweigert
<kempo> bekks: zugriff verweigert kommt wenn ich das per nautilus versuche ..
<bekks> VOLLSTÄNDIG bitte ...
<kempo> sec
<bekks> Nautilus geht nicht mit scp ...
<bekks> ssh auf die Kiste, als user, dann: cd /var/www/; touch test.txt
<kempo> bekks: cannot touch test.html: permission denied
<bekks> kempo: nopaste bitte ls -lha /var/
<kempo> bekks: nopaste.info/ff97a3c188.html
<bekks> ROFL
<bekks> Wo ist denn da irgendwas von 775 für www zu sehen? Und warum zum Geier hast du das SetGID Bit gesetzt?
<kempo> bekks: wenn ich mich soweit auskenne wuerde, haette ich nich gefragt *duck*
<bekks> Du hast da doch irgendwas gedreht, was wir jetzt geradebiegen müssen.
<kempo> ja bitte
<bekks> sudo chmod 0775 /var/www/
<bekks> und dann nochmal mit ls -lha /var/ gucken, ob da dann "rwxrwxr-x" steht.
<bekks> Nee, eigentlich müsste das 00755 heissen.
<kempo> sec
<kempo> http://nopaste.info/bf7d9d4d7c.html
<kempo> bekks: 
<bekks> KEine Ahnung was Du da eingibst, aber es ist nicht das, was ich geschrieben habe.
<kempo> 17:54 < bekks> Nee, eigentlich müsste das 00755 heissen.
<kempo> das hab ich gemacht
<bekks> Warum ist denn dann das SetGID Bit noch da? :)
<bekks> sudo chmod g=-s+w /var/www/
<bekks> Und wieder ein ls -lha /var/
<odo2063> µoin, ich hab ne liste von wma auf meiner festplatte...die hätte ich gern zu mp3's gemacht...wie mach ich dass?
<kempo> bekks: drwx-w-r-x 15 root www-data 4.0K 2010-11-20 16:39 www
<bekks> odo2063: google mal nach "wma to mp3 linux"
<bekks> kempo: sudo chmod 775 /var/www/
<bekks> odo2063: google mal nach "wma to mp3 linux"
<kempo> bekks: drwxrwxr-x 15 root www-data 4.0K 2010-11-20 16:39 www
<bekks> kempo: Jetzt hat dein User Schreibrechte in /var/www/
<jokrebel> odo2063: habs noch nicht glesen, aber was ähnliches wie bekks gegooglet. 1Treffer: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wma-in-mp3-wandeln/#post-879184
<kempo> bekks: oh mann das war kompliziert. aber ich hab was gelernt. ich zieh mir das jetzt nochmal rein zum nachvollziehen
<bekks> kempo: Das war nicht kompliziert.
<kempo> und gucke was das setgdi bit oder wie das heisst ist.
<kempo> lol
<jokrebel> odo2063: und allgemein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<heidanei> guten abend
<heidanei> kann ich ein 32bit ubuntu auf einem 64bit laptop installieren?
<heidanei> hab ein paar probleme mit dem jetztigen ubuntu, mein sound spinnt, bei flashvideos und grafischen sachen geht die leistung exgtrem in die kniee
<jokrebel> heidanei: IIRC ja
<kempo> bekks: so ich mach das gleiche jetzt nochmal aufm anderen server und hoffe es wird laufen 
<odo2063> naja die scripte die man ergooglt beziehen sich immer auf das verzeichnis in man sich grad befindet. ich hab mir aber ne textdatei gemacht in der alle dateien die ich hab drin stehen und die hätte ich gern abgearbeitet
<heidanei> jokrebel,  ?! verstehe nicht
<jokrebel> heidanei: If I Remember Corect (= IIRC) kann man auf einem 64Bit-Gerät ohne Probleme auch die 32Bit-OS-Version betreiben. Ausfühlich genug?  
<heidanei> correct heisst das...
<heidanei> ja danke
<heidanei> kann es sein dass man dann treiber probleme hat oder die hardware nicth richtig läuft ?
<hdp> Um welchen Prozessor handelt es sich denn? Wird ja wohl kein Alpha oder Sparc sein, oder?
<heidanei> ich kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus
<heidanei> ich weiß nicht was ein alpha oder sparc ist
<heidanei> ich habe ein Acer Aspire 7535 mit einem AMD prozessor
<bekks> kempo: Ohje, du machst das auf Servern, und hast keine Ahnung davon?
<jokrebel> ,plenk? heidanei
<shetlandpony> heidanei, Plenk [aka plenken] ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken.
<bekks> ,enter? heidanei 
<shetlandpony> heidanei: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<kempo> bekks: jo klar. bis jetzt funktionierte alles :D
<kempo> bekks: seit einem jahr 0 probs. und geht reel traffic durch. lol
<kempo> aber ich besser es ja aus 
<jokrebel> heidanei: da ich noch keinen sooo dollen Computer besitzte verweise ich Dich aufs Wiki : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur … … http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-64-bit-oder-ubuntu-32-bit-installieren/#post-1147982 ……………und vermutlich noch einiges mehr.
<bekks> Kann ich die IPs haben? Dann kann ich die Büchsen blacklisten.
<kempo> bekks: bekks: klar, hier: 74.125.43.103
<kempo> :D
<bekks> Merci. Blacklisted.
<kempo> bekks: ernsthaft?
<bekks> Ernsthaft.
<kempo> du bis ja schlimmer als ich. mach mal erstmal ne whois abfrage ^^
<bekks> Wozu?
<kempo> das ist die google.de ip
<kempo> ehe
<bekks> Ja, das weiß ich. Deswegen habe ich ja auch die IP aus deiner Hostmask blacklisted...
<kempo> bekks: weil ich das setgid bit auf www gesetzt hatte, oder was?
<kempo> lol
<bekks> Lass einfach gut sein. Dein Zugriffsrechteproblem haben wir ja gelöst.
<kempo> ja. danke dir. ernsthaft ^^
<floogy> afk
<LiquidDemocracy> Was könnte der Grund sein, dass der Cardreader des Laptops keine Karten mehr erkennt? Kann man den irgendwie ausschalten?
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: schau Dir mal "lsusb" an (bzw. nopaste es uns)
<bekks> LiquidDemocracy: Falscher Treiber, kaputte Karten, fehlender Multiple LUN Support im Kernel, falscher Modus des Readers.
<bekks> Das sind so die Hauptursachen :)
<LiquidDemocracy> bekks, es hat bisher immer funktioniert.
<LiquidDemocracy> Alle Karten können nicht kaputt sein.
<LiquidDemocracy> jokrebel, ich habe leider keinen Xchat auf dem laptop
<sdx23> LiquidDemocracy: kürzlich ein Kernelupdate gemacht?
<LiquidDemocracy> lsusb gibt mir die roothubgs aus für bus 1-7
<LiquidDemocracy> sdx23, mache ständig Kernelupdates
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: was hat "lsusb" mit xchat zu tun?
<sdx23> LiquidDemocracy: das beantwortet nicht die Frage.
<LiquidDemocracy> sdx23, ich kann die Ausgabe nicht pasten
<LiquidDemocracy> Bin momentan hier auf dem Desktop rechner
<LiquidDemocracy> Wie kann ich feststellen ob der falsche Modus des Readers eingestellt ist?
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? LiquidDemocracy
<shetlandpony> LiquidDemocracy: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<jokrebel> …und ne nopaste-URL kann man notfalls auch abtippen ;-)
<sdx23> LiquidDemocracy: ich meinte die Kernelfrage: War ein Kernelupdate zwischen "es funktionierte" und "es funktioniert nicht mehr"? Was sagt dmesg? 
<LiquidDemocracy> jokrebel, ich sagte doch, dass ich hier vom Desktop aus schreibe. Das Cardreader problem hat aber der Laptop
<sdx23> LiquidDemocracy: solange der Laptop am Netz ist, kannst du es dennoch nopasten. Und ohne die genannten Infos wird dir schwerlich zu helfen sein.
<LiquidDemocracy> sdx23, ich weiß nicht seit wann es nicht mehr geht. ist der laptop meiner freundin
<sdx23> LiquidDemocracy: lsusb -av | pastebinit # die URL musst du dann eben abtippen, aber ohne geht's halt nicht
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: und? hat der Laptop kein Inertnet und keine Broser?
<jokrebel> +w
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: und selbst dann ist das keine Ausrede. Dann musst Du halt "lsusb" in ner Datei auf nen Stick speichern und dann über den anderen Rechner hochladen.
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Du darfst aber auch gerne selber nach der Lösung googlen (die wissen die Antwort vermutlich längst)
<jokrebel> …sry
<curio_> hi, wenn ich aliase fuer das ganze System definieren will, nicht nur fuer mich, wo mach ich das?
<bekks> curio_: Für welche User denn?
<curio_> ehm, ich koennt die Frage so umformulieren: wenn ich die Aliase in ~/.bashrc_aliase speichere, gelten sie dann auch, wenn ich was als su mache?
<jokrebel> curio_: ausprobieren?
<curio_> wenn ich das richtig ausprobiert habe, dann nein, also zurueck zur urspruenglichen Frage: wohin mit den Aliasen?
<bekks> curio_: Beantworte doch mal meine Frage.
<bekks> Und wie kommt man auf "~/.bashrc_aliase"?
<curio_> Ich haette gerne, dass Aliase fuer mich immer gelten, auch wenn ich was als su mache
<bekks> Wenn du was als su machst, setzt das ja schonmal voraus, dass dein Root User ein Passwort hat. Was keine gute Idee ist.
<bekks> Und du kannst den ganzen Kram zB in /etc/bash.bashrc definieren.
<curio_> bekks, ~/.bashrc_aliases ist, was einem das .bashrc file empfielt
<bekks> Ja, nur hast du das letzte s vergessen :)
<curio_> stimmt, ich probier das mit /etc mal
<jokrebel> curio_: zu alias gibts auch ne Wiki HTH: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias?redirect=no
<curio_> danke, die beschreibt aber nur die Version, die ich momentan habe, ich haett' die Aliase gerne auch als su
<jokrebel> curio_: meinst Du für sudo? su wäre wenn es root (benutzbar) gäbe, was bei ubuntu nicht Standard ist (und nicht supportet wird)
<curio_> ja, wenn cl='clear;ls' steht, dann soll auch sudo cl='clear;ls' funktionieren
<bekks> su != sudo.
<curio_> und die Frage mag nun daemlich sein, aber in was ist diese bash.bashrc geschrieben? kann ich da einfach eine Zeile am Ende hinzufuegen wie in den .bashrc-files?
<bekks> Schau rein :)
<curio_> es sieht ziemlich aehnlich aus, aber ich kenne die Sprache nicht
<bekks> Die Sprache ist "bash".
<curio_> du sagst, in einem config-file einer andern shell wird eine andere sprache verwendet?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du interpretierst irgendwas.
<curio_> was ist die bedeutung des punktes vor bashrc in meinem home-ordner
<bekks> Vergleiche die Ausgabe von ls -lh ~/ und ls -lha ~/
<jokrebel> curio_: das es eine versteckte Datei ist.
<curio_> oh, ok, danke
<curio_> und, su != sudo ueberrascht. sudo steht fuer superuser do, so'n bisschen wie bei windows "als admin ausfuehren", oder?
<jokrebel> bekks: sorry wenn ich Deines Selbsterkenntnisversuchs zuvorkam.
<bekks> jokrebel: macht nichts :)
<curio_> :) euch ist klar, dass ich das auch lesen kann, oder?
<bekks> curio_: Ja. :)
<bekks> curio_: Und deswegen darfst du jetzt auch man sudo und man su lesen :)
<jokrebel> .o( Oh - ehrlich ;-)
<curio_> jerks ^^
<jokrebel> jerks? =?
<curio_> Ok, also ich sehe den unterschied nicht zwischen su und sudo in genanntem kontext, das eine macht mich zum admin, das andere fuehrt die den naechsten befehl aus, als waer ich ein admin
<bekks> GEnau.
<bekks> Du hast den Unterschied erfasst.
<curio_> inwiefern macht das fuer den speicherort der aliase einen unterschied?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> Aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob root ein Passwort haben muss oder nicht.
<curio_> und da verlierst du mich schon wieder
<bekks> Bei su braucht root ein Passwort, bei sudo nicht.
<jokrebel> curio_: unter ubuntu geht "su -" (wechseln nach root) NICHT
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu hat root per default kein Passwort, und wenn Du eins setzt, stelle ich den Support ein. Einfache Sache :)
<curio_> deswegen kann ich root wohl auch nicht einsehen?
<bekks> Root kan man sehr wohl "einsehen", was auch immer das bedeuten soll.
<bekks> Dazu braucht root kein Passwort zu besitzen.
<curio_> cd /root geht aber nicht
<bekks> sudo cd /root
<bekks> Und wie das geht.
<jokrebel> curio_: sogar ohne sudo ;-)
<curio_> hier nicht :(
<sdx23> (es sei denn cd ist ein builtin :)
<jokrebel> curio_: dann is da wohl was "verbastelt"
<bekks> Ohja.
<curio_> stop it, newbie hier, das sys ist 24h alt
<bekks> acht ja nichts. 24h und schon verbastelt.
<curio_> hey, ich war vorsichtig, nur zeugs installiert, sonst nix bisher
<bekks> Offensichtlich schon.
<jokrebel> .oO( nur von guten Seiten runtergeladen und nach Anweisung installiert )
<curio_> sudo ls geht
<curio_> sudo cd --> comand not found
<curio_> also "sudo cd /irgendwas" natuerlich
<curio_> und installiert nur ueber das software-center oder apt-get install dings
<susanne> Weiss einer ob es möglich ist x264 ohne ffmpeg zu kompilieren ?
<bekks> susanne: Was genau meinst Du damit?
<jokrebel> curio_:  sudo cd /irgendwas liefert auch hier ein  - sudo: cd: command not found
<susanne> bekks:  ich möchte gerne den x264 encoder wie auf http://x264.nl/ für win angeboten für linux / ubuntu kompilieren. ich bin an die Parameter und Optionen des x264 CLI aus windoof gewöhnt
<bekks> ,windoof? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<susanne> bekks: sononym für doofes windows xp
<susanne> bekks: ist aber an für sich weniger von belang
<bekks> susanne: Du willst das Ding kompilieren - woher stammt die Info, dass ffmpeg benötigt wird?
<jokrebel> curio_: du kannst in jedes Verzeichnis ohne sudo wechseln. Nur für das öffnen oder ausführen ist ggf. sudo nötig.
<jokrebel> oder?
<susanne> bekks: bisher habe ich nur Informationen zur Kompilierung nur mit ffmpeg gefunden 
<susanne> jokrebel: es kommt auf die rechte an, es kann sein das der root für ein Verzeichnis vollständig den zugriff verbietet sprich auch kein lesen
<curio_> hmm, wenn ich im / bin,  krieg ich auf "cd root" - bash: cd: /root: Permission denied
<bekks> curio_: Ja, weil das Ding root gehört.
<bekks> curio_: ls -lha / und nachgucken.
<bekks> susanne: Reicht dir das x264 paket nicht aus? Oder warum genau willst Du das selbst kompilieren?
<curio_> ehm, bekks, wieso bringt es mich weiter, wenn ich ls / mache? ich sehe deswegen in root ja nicht rein, und ls root geht genauso wenig wie cd root
<bekks> curio_: Dann siehst du aber die Zugriffsrechte...
<Fuchs> curio_: in /root hast Du auch nichts verloren
<Fuchs> curio_: was genau hast Du vor? 
<susanne> bekks: also ein renes x264 paket gibt es nicht, ich habe bisher nur deval gefuden, abgesehen davon mag ich immer daily builds... 
<bekks> susanne: aptitude install x264
<bekks> susanne: Das gibt es zB in Maverick.
<jokrebel> curio_: ACHTUNG. Geheimnis und absolut nicht zu empfehlen! Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr. mit "sudo su" kannst Du in der Konsole root-rechte erlangen OHNE vor jeden Befehl SUDO setzen zu müssen. Aber damit wirst DU Dein System früher oder später lahmlegen!
<bekks> jokrebel: Useless use of su.
<bekks> sudo -i
<susanne> bekks: ist nicht up to date... abgesehen davon bin ich bestrebt zu lernen diesen selber zu kompilieren
<Fuchs> susanne: dann hast Du nicht sehr gut gesucht. libx264-98 und  x264 gibt es fuer Ubuntu, und wenn Du dailies willst, dann bist Du ggf. bei der falschen Distribution 
<susanne> Fuchs: was hat ein einzelnes paket mit eine distribution zu tun, das möchte mir einer erklären ... 
<Fuchs> susanne: warum brauchst Du denn von einem einzigen Paket ein daily build, so dringend? 
<curio_> na dann lass ich das mal lieber
<curio_> so wichtig sind mir universelle aliase auch wieder nicht
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<susanne> Fuchs: Wenn du Informationen bzgl. eiens Manual bzw. einer Dokumentation hast, lass es mich wissen. Aber grundlegende Diskussion warum, wieos bla bla... spielen keine rolle. 
<OlMightyGreek> iich hab ne intel 5100 wlan karte, die unterstützt auch n standard. nun funzt auch ganz  gut mit meinem anderen notebook. aber mit dem besagten kann ich mich nicht ins n-netz verbinden. iwlagn ist der treiber... hat jemand ne idee?
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Kann die Karte überhaupt Draft-N?
<Fuchs> susanne: ich kann Dir garantieren, dass es keine Abhaengigkeit auf ffmpeg hat. Wenn Dir das hilft ...
<Fuchs> susanne: ansonsten kann ich Dich noch an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren  verweisen, wenn Du aber nicht in einem vernuenftigen Ton diskutieren willst, dann endet der Support fuer mich hier. Viel Erfolg. 
<susanne> Fuchs: Was hat ein vernünftiger Ton mit deiner Angewohnheit zu tun? Du hast die Angewohnheit immer und alles zu hinterfragen und einen auf Allwissender zu tun, allerdings ohne konkrete Hilfestellung, vielmehr verallgemeinerte Aussagen
<susanne> Fuchs: Danke für den Hinwiess zum Wiki, aber ich bin imstande die begriffe make configure und install zu benutzen.. buhja. Richtige antwort wäre http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiling_x264_(Video_Encoder)_From_Source
<bekks> make install ist halt nicht die beste Wahl unter Ubuntu...
<susanne> bekks: ich nutze eher checkinstall :)
<OlMightyGreek> bekks natürlich
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, igibt es ein pager, der die farben der reingepipten ausgabe beim anzeigen behält?
<jokrebel> susanne: mit hinterfragen kommt man vielleicht auf Lösungsansätze die Dir nicht gekommen wären/sind. Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn ein Hilfe-Versuch-Gebender _versteht_ WARUM du WAS WIE willst?
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: less, wenn man das mit den korrekten Parametern startet
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: siehe http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/wireless/adapters/5000/index.htm
<shetlandpony> OlMightyGreek's url: http://tinyurl.com/rdz42g | Intel(r) Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 and Intel(r) WiFi Link 5100 Products
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: -u sollte gehen 
<IchEsseDichAuf> Fuchs: ich hab mal erst -R probiert
<IchEsseDichAuf> -u geht nicht
<Fuchs> oder +F 
<Fuchs> +F -R sollte gehen
<susanne> jokrebel: Sinnferne Diskusionen sind nicht meine Welt. Ich habe ein konkrette Frage und erwarte eine konkrette Antwort. Und blödes gerede warum, weshalb, etc. gehen mir auf die nerven. Warum braucht ein Mensch Unterwäsche? Kann man doch auch weglassen oder? 
<Fuchs> susanne: bitte freundlich, wenn Du hier bleiben willst. Und kein OT. Und das wurde Dir vor kurzem schon mal gesagt. 
<susanne> jokrebel: Bist du nicht auch der Meinung das man darüber ewig diskutieren könnte, ohne ein eindeutiges Ergebnis? Unter dem Stich gesagt ist es sinnfrei über das belangen der Notwendigkeit, als wie der möglichen Umsetzung zu reden. 
<jokrebel> susanne: ich sehe es absolut nicht "sinnfrei" zu verstehen WIE und WARUM Du WAS soundso willst. Erst Dann kann man sich konkrete Gedanken um Dein Anliegen machen.
<susanne> Fuchs: ich suche nicht jedes Wort als Aufhänger für OffTopic. Ferner habe ich schon selber die Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden, siehe hierzu mein Posting weiter oben. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> Fuchs: sorry, hab das fenster geschloßen. hast Du noch was nach +F -R geschrieben?
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: -R reicht fuer Dich
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: zumindest tut das hier prima mit Farben 
<IchEsseDichAuf> sag ich doch, es funktioniert nicht
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: darf ich mal die Datei / den Text haben, bei dem es nicht geht? 
<IchEsseDichAuf> ls -alF --color=auto | less -F -R
<IchEsseDichAuf> ls -alF --color=auto | less +F -R
<Fuchs> das ist auf der ls Seite
<Fuchs> "With --color=auto, color codes are output only if standard output is connected to a terminal (tty)" 
<Fuchs> was bei einer pipe an less nicht gegeben ist 
<IchEsseDichAuf> naja, ich wollte erst mal das machen : tree | less -R
<curio_> ich versuche eclipse so einzurichten, dass ich darueber debuggen kann. bisher nutzte ich keinen debugger, hab aber ddd schonmal gesehen. welche toolchains brauche ich?
<Fuchs> was vermutlich alles das gleiche Problem ist 
<IchEsseDichAuf> nur blos nicht jeder hat tree installiert
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: http://alicious.com/2008/piping-ls-through-less-with-colors/  << da steht etwas mehr dazu noch 
<curio_> (oder anders: welche sind standardmaessig bei ubuntu dabei?)
<IchEsseDichAuf> den kenne ich schon, das ist der erste hint bei google zum thema
<sdx23> IchEsseDichAuf: du suchst das -C bei tree
<Fuchs> curio_: fuer welche Sprachen? 
<Fuchs> curio_: gdb ist sicher eine gute Idee 
<IchEsseDichAuf> leider will das nicht so wie es drin beschrieben wird
<curio_> c++ bis ende jahr, naechstes semester java
<Fuchs> curio_: dann willst Du erstmal gdb 
<IchEsseDichAuf> Fuchs: yo!! danke
<curio_> die sache ist die, g++ fehlte anfangs, das hab ich mir nun via apt-get geholt, und eclipse findet es auch
<Fuchs> fuer java brauchst Du dann nichts zusaetzliches 
<IchEsseDichAuf> das mit -C ist super
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: das war sdx23 :) 
<curio_> gdb wird auch als toolchain erwaehnt, scheint aber installiert, nur wird es nicht gefunden von eclipse
<Fuchs> curio_: dann sag ihm manuell, wo die Dinge liegen, die es benoetigt
<Fuchs> curio_: und stell sicher, dass es installiert ist  (apt-cache policy gdb) 
<curio_> ehm, "Installed: 7.2-lubuntu3" ist ein JA?
<linopolus> Gibts eig für Clickibuntifanatiker irgendne GUI, um Temperaturdaten von den Sensoren im PC abzulesen?
<curio_> wo installiert apt-get oder das software-center die programme? oder wie finde ich heraus, wo etwas installiert ist?
<serenity> es gibt ein Plasmoid Sensordaten anzeigen kann
<serenity> +das
<serenity> curio_: was hast Du denn vor?
<Robert_Zenz> curio_, wieso willst du das wissen? Binaries liegen meisten in /usr/bin, Resourcen in /usr/share usw.
<linopolus> curio_: man hier verrät die Orte, wo die verschiedenen Dinge hingehören
<linopolus> also in nen terminal "man hier" eingeben
<jokrebel> linopolus: GKrellM ist auch ne tolle GUI u.A. auch für die Sensoren.
<curio_> serenity, ich wuerd gern mit eclipse c++ scheiben/compilieren/debuggen
<serenity> und was hat das mit dem Installationsort der Programme zu tun?
<dAnjou> curio_: nimm easyeclipse und versau dir dein system nich
<linopolus> jokrebel: serenity: dachte eher n tool wie die systemüberwachung, nicht an conkyähnliche software
<serenity> linopolus: dann nimm die Systemüberwachung, da kann man auch einzelne Sensoren hinzufügen
<curio_> da eclipse das eigentlich nicht kann, sondern (in meinem verstaendnis) einfach bereits dafuer existierende programme nutzt (wie gdb zum debuggen), muss eclipse wohl diese toolchains finden
<curio_> was es aber nicht tut
<PBeck> hi
<dAnjou> curio_: `which <programm>`
<serenity> hi PBeck
<linopolus> serenity: wie?
<PBeck> hi serenity 
<serenity> linopolus: gnome, oder kde?
 * serenity kann nur kde
<curio_> ok, jetzt koennte ich das zeugs finden, aber gemaess fuchs muss ich das eclipse noch irgendwie beibringen
<jokrebel> linopolus: vielleicht dann einfach : XSensors?
<serenity> curio_: frag das in #eclipse bzw #eclipse-de
<dAnjou> curio_: das ist doch alles beschrieben
<curio_> dAnjou, fuer jemanden deines Wissensstandes vielleicht, ja
<curio_> danke, serenity, ich werd mich mal dahin begeben
<serenity> hier machen wir nur Ubuntu, darum.
<curio_> keine ursache
<kempo> bekks: hab das mit den schreibrechten fuer /var/www ohne root eben aufm anderen server gemacht. hat instant funktioniert. wird nie wieder nen problem sein :D
 * linopolus hat sich jetzt sensors-applet fürs gnome-panel installiert
<theevilone> nabend
<LiquidDemocracy> Wie kommt man in den Channel #hardware rein?
<LiquidDemocracy> Warum ist der invite only?
<Robert_Zenz> ,ot? LiquidDemocracy 
<shetlandpony> LiquidDemocracy: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LiquidDemocracy> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ThreeM> hi
<ThreeM> Ich habe auf AMD rechner mit 3ghz, 4x core mit Nvidia Grafikkarte (geforce 460) ubuntu installiert
<ThreeM> allerdings ruckelt adobe flash im fullscreen. die lösungswege im wiki haben kein erfolg gezeigt
<ThreeM> woran kann das liegen
<ThreeM> ?
<bekks> An Adobe Flash.
<jokrebel> genau
<ThreeM> sehr pauschalisiert
<jokrebel> versuch HTML5 zB. mit Chromium. Ich bin gelinde gesagt begeistert.
<ThreeM> ich würd gern opera benutzen.
<ThreeM> also sowohl in opera als auch firefox tritt das problem auf
<apollo13> opera ist so oder so broken was html5 support etc angeht, zeit für nen neuen sinnvollen browser
<jokrebel> .oO( "Time for change" )
<ThreeM> ich will keine alternativen browser. ich nutze opera weil er für mich alles beinhaltet was ich brauche und ich auch auf dem notebook zufrieden damit bin
<jokrebel> ThreeM: dann sei glücklich ohne Flash oder schreib an Adobe.
<serenity> ThreeM: es liegt an Flash. Flash ist eine, mittlerweile, veraltete Technik.
 * TheInfinity vermutet dass das nicht an flash liegt
<serenity> psst
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: passiert das auch auf nicht flash seiten?
<ThreeM> also videos etc laufen alle gut. 1080p kein problem
<ThreeM> nur halt sobald flash zum einsatz kommt in verbindung mit fullscreen, ruckelts, die bedienelemente sind schwer zu bedienen und zeigen ein delay
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: und andere websites?
<TheInfinity> also non flash seiten?
<ThreeM> da is alles gut
<TheInfinity> dann ists net der nvidia treiber bug sondern einfach flash.
<bekks> Also liegts an Flash...
<TheInfinity> opera + flash ist leider gottes noch schlimmer als flash alleine. bin selbst opera user und verwende für flash filme firefox.
<ThreeM> nvidia treiber bug?
<bekks> Nein.#
<ThreeM> also der treiber ist nicht aus den repos sondern frisch von nvidia
<Fuchs> ThreeM: nein
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: manchmal ruckelt jegliches scrollen bei nvidia treibern. aber das tritt dann immer auf, nicht nur bei flash inhalten. und eben vor allem ausserhalb des browsers ebenfalls.
<Fuchs> ThreeM: das laeuft hier mit nvidia prima, fuer dass es flash ist
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: die verbindung opera <-> flash ist leider aber eben ziemlicher mist. kann man nix gegen machen.
<ThreeM> das isses ja halt. wenn cih in foren etc suche, bekommen das einige mit einem reinstall von flash hin, oder merken das die swfdec noch installiert haben oder gnash... aber hier is soweit ich das sehen kann ja alles sauber
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: ist unter os-x aber genauso. mistig, aber wahr. :)
<ThreeM> flash nutzt nicht vdpau oder?
<serenity> unter linux wird noch keine HW Beschleunigung angeboten
<ThreeM> serenity muss aber, wie macht mein atom sonst 1080p flash streams?
<ThreeM> bei 20% cpu last
<serenity> dann ist das neu, mein Stand ist, dass das unter win nur funktioniert
<TheInfinity> serenity: wurde imho vor kurzem eingeführt, auch unter os-x. rennt aber noch nicht wiklich. daher auch die macbook air probs.
<serenity> ah
<TheInfinity> ThreeM: hast dus mal unter firefox ausprobiert?
<ThreeM> jo
<ThreeM> selbes verhalten
<bekks> Und auch bei Firefox NUR bei Flash?
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> ich habe mal ne frage zu audio dateien, wenn man auf diese mit der rechten taste klickt und dann eigenschaften macht, kann man ja unter audio die "infos" lesen, wie kann man diese dort eintragen?
<ThreeM> bekks ja
<jokrebel> gn8
<serenity> snooky: Du meinst sowas wie Künstler, Titel etc?
<snooky> genau
<ThreeM> die 64bit 10.1 tuts auch nciht
<ThreeM> also von flash
<serenity> snooky: z.b. damit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyTAG
<serenity> das sind die ID3 Tags von Mp3s
<bekks> ThreeM: Glaub es halt endlich, dass es wirklich an Flash liegt ;)
<ThreeM> das kann ich irgendwie nicht :) das problem msste ja auch ähnlichen systemen ja auch exsistieren
<bekks> Tut es doch auch.
<richyw> habe nen lenovo laptop mit fesplattenschutz, habe jetzt die befehle nicht mehr gefunden um die empfindlichkeit einzustellen, kennt die jemand?
<bekks> richyw: Definiere "Festplattenschutz".
<Fuchs> richyw: gibt keine, ist eine Konfigurationsdatei 
<Fuchs> richyw: resp. ein Parameter fuer hdapsd 
<snooky> cool, thx
<richyw> wenn ich meinen Laptop bewege dann wird wohl in der Festplatte das Lesen und Schreiben gestoppt und geparkt
<richyw> wo finde ich diese datei denn?
<Fuchs> /etc/default/hdapsd
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenschutz   <<  da 
<richyw> thx habe wohl die ganze zeit falsch gesucht thx
<ThreeM> bekks ja aben nciht :( das ist ja das blöde.
<moep2> nabend
<moep2> mein icq läuft nicht mehr ich nutze empathy
<nicknameat> hallo, ich möchte gerne im dateimanager thunder die reihenfolge der spalten (name, größe, usw) verändern... geht das?
<Fuchs> moep2: Topic lesen, danke. 
<sdx23> nicknameat: thunar?
<nicknameat> ähm, eigentlich nautilus
<nicknameat> sfg
<nicknameat> nautilus 2.30.0
<moep2> Fuchs, das geht bei mir eider nicht
<moep2> bekomme trotzdem einen netzwerkfehler
<Fuchs> moep2: sicher, dass Du _beide_ Schritte versucht hast? 
<nicknameat> also in windows geht das so: auf die spalte klicken (gedrückt halten) und einfach dorthin ziehen wo man es haben möchte
<nicknameat> nautilus scheint diese option nicht anzubieten?
<moep2> Fuchs, empathy hat garkeine einstellungsmöglichkeiten für ssl
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/  << da stehen sie drin
<nicknameat> ok ich habs: einstellungen -> listenspalten xD
<nicknameat> raufschieben/runterschieben
<Guest65337> hi 
<Guest65337> ich versuche mit meinem ubutnu10.10 ein pdf zu drucken aber es ist angehalten
<Guest65337> bzw. fängt garnicht an zu drucken
<hclhcl> hi
<hclhcl> weiß jemand von euch einen kommandozeilenbefehl um die seriennummer einer festplatte auszugeben?
<dAnjou> hclhcl: lshw?
<rumpel_> hclhcl, palimpsest
<ppq> hclhcl, ich glaube, das kann man mit hwinfo auslesen. 'hwinfo | less' für bessere lesbarkeit und idealerweise noch die ausgabe auf die hdds beschränken
<rumpel_> palimpsest machts mit farbe und bunt :D
<hclhcl> ok
<hclhcl> ich probier des mal
<hclhcl> danke
<rumpel_> hclhcl, auf deutsch auch systemverwaltung->laufwerksverwaltung
<hclhcl> ich brauchs eigentlich auf der kommandozeile
<ring0> wenn ich gnome-panel kille und mir nach dem restart tray-symbole von laufenden programmen fehlen, gibt es eine möglichkeit diese dort wieder auftauchen zu lassen?
<hclhcl> da is hwinfo besser
<bekks> hwinfo braucht man eigentlich nicht.
<bekks> alles was man wissen will, sagt einem auch lsusb und lspci
<DoNox> wie war der offtopic chann?
<bekks> ,ot? DoNox 
<shetlandpony> DoNox: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<DoNox> *DoNox bedankt sich*
<the-FoX> nabend
<the-FoX> ich hätte folgendes problem: server , der als nat fungiert. jetzt möchte ich die ip des servers am port x weiterreichen an port y des internen hosts. ich hae einfach port 21 und 20 wietergereicht und kann mich per ftp schon verbinden. aber was muss ich tun, damit pasv ftp geht? bräuchte mal ein iptables spezialisten :(
<bekks> Das kriegst du mit iptables nicht hin.
<bekks> Dazu müsstest du hingehen, die ausgehende verbindung auf layer7 auswerten, um anschliessend die ports, die verwendet werden, eingehend auf der firewall aufzumachen und weiterzuleiten.
<bekks> Das kriegt man nicht hin. Daher: active ftp verwenden bei NAT.
<the-FoX> nur active? mmh… ud was ist nat_ftp oder contrack_ftp ?
<bekks> Wozu will man in einer Firewall passive ftp haben?
<bekks> Das reisst die Firewall unnötig auf.
<bekks> Bei Active FTP muss man genau zwei Ports abhandeln. Bei Passive FTP im Grunde gut 50.000.
<bekks> Aufwand vs. Nutzen.
<the-FoX> bekks: nja man kann die passiven ports ja auch einschränken auf einen ebreich von 10
<bekks> 10 zuviel.
<the-FoX> :)
<bekks> Warum ganz genau reicht denn nicht Active FTP aus?
<bekks> Weil es so toll ist?
<the-FoX> weil es so schön blinkt
<bekks> Super.
<ring0> beim starten von firefox bekomme ich seit neuem LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]. lässt sich daran etwas ändern? flash scheint eigentlich einwandfrei zu funktionieren
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Du hast 64Bit Firefox und 32Bit Flash.
<bekks> Peng.
<ring0> ok, hab ich vermutet. aber sollte das beim installieren aus den paketquellen nicht automatisch die richtige sein?
<bekks> ring0: Nein.
<ring0> bekks, und die lösung wäre flash manuell zu installieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Aktuelle Flash version installieren.
<ring0> über das paket flashplugin-installer?
<ring0> bekks, darüber habe ich nämlich version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.04.1 installiert. eine neuere bietet mir apt nicht an
<ring0> bekks, auf welchem weg soll ich denn die aktuelle version installieren?
<bekks> mompl
<ring0> klar :)
<Nightwolf> hallo
<Nightwolf> ich habe das problem, dass meine strg-tasten nicht mehr gehen, seit ubuntu heute mittag abgestürzt ist
<Nightwolf> ich gucke mal in die logs, aber vielleicht hat ja schon jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte
<Nightwolf> hm, anscheinend gehen sie noch in gewissen kontexten
<Nightwolf> seltsam, seltsam
<sysdef> ,bash guide? Bausparfuchs
<shetlandpony> Bausparfuchs: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tutor.hsz-t.ch/tutorials/abs/HTML/
<bekks> sysdef: Könntest Du die URL zum ABS ändern? Auf http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ ?
<sysdef> jo, gute idee
<sysdef> war etwas antik
<sysdef> ,bash guide?
<shetlandpony> Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfechannel: ##bash-de
<Bausparfuchs> sysdef: thx. Feiner EInstieg
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-21
<ring0> bekks, kannste mir noch kurz den tip geben?
<bekks> Beende mal firefox, starte es wieder, schau dann in "about:plugins", welches Plugin da geladen wird.
<ring0> http://pastebin.com/z5hZjgVH
<bekks> flash wird also geladen.
<bekks> Wie man ja sieht.
<ring0> ja
<ring0> bekks, du meinst also, ich soll den fehler "wrong ELF class" ignorieren, da das flashplugin geladen wird und warten bis die 64bit version in den quellen verfügbar ist?
<bekks> Würde ich mal so machen.
<ring0> ok, danke
<martin_> hey, noch jemand unterwegs hier?
<bekks> ,frag? martin_ 
<shetlandpony> martin_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<martin_> ich wollte gerade mein software raid mit mdadm wieder einbinden
<martin_> najo, es it 2 uhr nachts :P
<bekks> ,bot? martin_ 
<shetlandpony> martin_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<martin_> auf jeden fall sind manche partitionen meiner raidplatten nicht in /dev/ eingetragen
<martin_> wenn ich die platten mit fdisk -l betrachte sind die partitionen aber da
<martin_> also es existiert z.B. /dev/sdb
<martin_> aber nicht /dev/sdb1
<martin_> /dev/sdb1               1       77825   625129281   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<martin_> das zeigt fdisk -l
<Bigger> nabend
<martin_> reboot...
<martin_> ok, problem gelöst
<martin_> ich habe dmraid deinstalliert und alles löste sich in wohlgefallen auf
<martin_> cu
<loki__> i have update my ubuntu server from 8.04 up to 10.4 now all vhots will be ignore...wtf... ?
<Ahora> from wich cuntry are U?
<dadrc> loki__: if you want english support, try #ubuntu
<loki__> bayern ;)
<ring0> also auch ausm ausland
<loki__> das war copypaste
<loki__> sitz schon seit stunden dran
<Ahora> loki__ ?
<loki__> wenn ich die backup /etc/apache wieder zurückspiele gehts wieder, aber das ist doch nicht die lösung
<Ahora> aso
<Ahora> ^^
<loki__> gibts doch nicht
<loki__> verdammte axt
<bekks> loki__: Doch gibt es.
<loki__> gmrl
<loki__> kann docjh nicht sein
<loki__> rechte
<loki__> dass könnte es sein
<bekks> Ja, kann sein.
<bekks> Es liegt aber an der Datei an sich.
<loki__> nee doch nciht
<loki__> hab ein laufenden 10.4 als vergleich
<loki__> ich vergleich die files schons eit stunden
<loki__> mit einem wo alles läuft
<loki__> unglaublich
<Bigger> kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Syntax für eine Zeile in einem Bash-Script richtig ist? PID=pidof feh
<Bigger> ich möchte die PID von Feh einer Variablen zuweisen.
<loki__> google sagt
<loki__> z.b.
<loki__> PID=`pidof -o %PPID /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant`
<dadrc> Bigger: PID=`pidof feh` <- wichtig sind die backticks
<bekks> ,enter? loki__ 
<loki__> verkackter apache
<shetlandpony> loki__: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Bigger> hm, die backtipps hatte ich schon.... nochmal probieren.
<loki__> ok, das werde ich in zukunft beachten, vielen dank für die information :)
<bekks> killall wpa_supplicant
<bekks> Killt das Ding, auch ohne backzicks.
<loki__> nicht unbedingt
<loki__> wenn ich aircrack unter ubuntu nutzen will, beschwert es sich bei airmon das allerhand dienste an sind, wenn ich diese mit killall namevomdienst beenden will passiert garnix, btw
<Bigger> ne, will ja nur mit kill -SIGUSR1 PID ein Signal hinschicken.
<bekks> Aircrack ist hier nicht supported.
<loki__> ja aber als beispiel
<bekks> Auch als Beispiel ist das nicht supported.
<dAnjou> *wird
<loki__> ;)
<Bigger> @bekks: glaube er meinte mich.
<bekks> Wen auch immer.
<loki__> egal, wie zum henker kannd as sein das 2 indentische konfig files unterschildiche ergebnisse brigen bei selbenr echten
<loki__> ich kann nicht mehr schreiben
<Bigger> Heureka, das Skript läuft. Danke an loki__ und dadrc
<dadrc> =)
<loki__> ;)
<loki__> ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass vhosts die unter conf.d liegen beachtet werden, wie phpmyadmin...
<loki__> WTF
<loki__> geht alles wieedr
<loki__> ka warum
<Fussel> moin, LANG=GER.UTF-8 man perl ist bestimmt falsch in der bashrc wen ich man perl auf deutsch haben will? ich hab das manpages-de instaliert, aber keine deutschen manpages
<Fussel> grmls, ist bestimmt wieder nur n reboot wo da guttut, bis gleich hihi
<joschi> Fussel: GER.UTF-8 ist auch keine gueltige locale. du meinst vermutlich de_DE@UTF-8. die gueltigen locales auf deinem system kannst du dir in der shell mit `locale -a` anzeigen lassen
<joschi> de_DE.UTF-8, nicht '@'...
<Fussel> nöö, doch nöd
<Fussel> hätt mich auch n bissl gewundert wegen so n bissl text
<joschi> Fussel: GER.UTF-8 ist auch keine gueltige locale. du meinst vermutlich de_DE.UTF-8. die gueltigen locales auf deinem system kannst du dir in der shell mit `locale -a` anzeigen lassen
<Fussel> fein, dankeschön joschi 
<luftikuss> Fehlermeldung nach dem Hochfahren heute morgen: "1&1: DSL-Benutzername / Passwort falsch! (Fehler 691) Eine Internetverbindung ist leider nicht möglich. Sie haben Ihre Zugangsdaten nicht korrekt eingegeben. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren 1&1 Startcode  und versuchen Sie die Einwahl erneut." Ein zweiter Ubuntu-Rechner im selben LAN hat aber DSL-Zugang zum Internet. Ich kann auch den ersten Rechner vom 2. Rechner aus anpingen. Was versteht man unter "DS
<tm> luftikuss: das ist das letzte was angekommen ist: "Was versteht man unter "DS" ... wie gehts weiter? - und so wie es bisher aussieht kommt die meldung nicht von einem ubuntu-system
<tm> ,512? luftikuss 
<shetlandpony> luftikuss: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<luftikuss> Was versteht man unter "DSL-Benutzername"?  Auf meiner 1&1-Service-Card ist kein "DSL-Benutzername" angegeben.
<tm> luftikuss: deinen zugangsdaten z. b. user@provider - sonst ruf doch mal die 1&1 hotline an und frag die mal was die da drunter verstehen
<luftikuss> tm: Meine "Zugangsdaten" habe ich auf meiner 1&1-Service-Card. Dort findet sich kein Eintrag "DSL-Benutzername".
<tm> luftikuss: das habe ich schon verstanden, nur wobei soll ich dir da helfen? ist das ein ubuntu problem? ruf die hotline von 1&1 an und frag nach was der benutzername auf der service card von 1&1 sein könnte
<luftikuss> tm: thx
<Ubunux> luftikuss: benutzername ist das wo hinten @online.de steht auf der service-.card
<luftikuss> Ubunux: Das ist nicht der "DSL-Benutzername", sondern die "1&1-Internetzugangs-Kennung".
<ppl8x_> moin
<ppl8x_> kann mann ubuntu 10.10 irgendwie downgraden?
<bullgard4_> ppl8x_: Praktisch nicht.
<ppl8x_> ohmann so verbuggt hier alles
<ppq> alles wichtige sichern und 10.04 neu installieren
<bullgard4_> ppl8x_: Wenn Du eine frühere Version benutzen willst, empfiehlt es sich, diese von CD zu installieren.
<ppl8x_> aber sowas wie mit nem programm ne sicherung erstellen, dann bei ubuntu 10.04 bequem wieder einspielen geht nicht?
<bullgard4_> ppl8x_ Doch.
<ppl8x_> also wegen programmen usw
<ppl8x_> welches? o.0
<ppq> das kannst du auch bequem manuell machen.. paketliste+home-backup sollte reichen, evtl. noch wenige ausgewählte sachen aus /etc, wobei es da ne gewisse inkompatibilitätsgefahr gibt
<ppl8x_> verknüpfungen etc muss ich dann auch wieder einrichten?
<bullgard4_> ppl8x_ Ich mache so etwas mit rsnapshot. Aber dieses Programm hat eine längere Einarbeitungszeit.
<ppq> zu den paketlisten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen und das home sicherst du am besten von einer live-cd aus, idealerweise mit tar
<ppl8x_> paketlisten  sind auch die verknüpfungen etc?
<ppq> lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<ppl8x_> kann ich meine festplatten größe im netbook bearbeiten ohne das ich ne cd / usb benutzen muss,... hab nur eine hdd wo ubuntu drauf ist
<ppq> ppl8x_, nein, paketlisten sorgen nur dafür, dass du nach der neuinstallation die gleichen pakete auf einen schlag installieren kannst. wobei du das auch manuell machen solltest, wenn du nicht allzu viel zusätzlich installiert hast in deinem 10.10, denn in 10.04 heißen manche pakete anders
<ppq> ppl8x_, nein, deine root partition kannst du nur vergrößern/-kleinern, wenn sie gerade nicht gemountet ist
<ppl8x_> kk
<jokrebel> hoi
<ppq> moin jokrebel 
<ppl8x_> mal sehen,... villt macht ich mir auch wieder win drauf ^^ langsam nerven mich die bugs
<ppl8x_> ich hab das böse wort gesagt :D
<ppq> *schulterzuck* :)
<LetoThe2nd> moinsn @all.
<ppq> moin LetoThe2nd 
<ppl8x_> gibts  ne offizielle seite für die alternate cd von ubuntu,.. ich finde die immer nur mit großer mühe
<LetoThe2nd> ppl8x_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ppq> so schwer zu finden ist das jetzt nicht :o
<LetoThe2nd> ok, gute tat der faulheitsförderung für heute erledigt. ich darf also wieder normal sein.
<ppl8x_> das das in google nicht erster hit ist
<ppl8x_> oder 2ter
<LetoThe2nd> ppl8x_: ist es.
<jokrebel> ppl8x_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download …… und ist von der Hauptseite 2 Klicks entfernt UND NICHT schwer zu finden.
<jokrebel> aaah
<Markus_Mammess> ,?ot
<Markus_Mammess> jokrebel,?ot
<ppl8x_> ja ih  habs jetzt ^^ danke
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? Markus_Mammess 
<shetlandpony> Markus_Mammess: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ppl8x_> das ich wlan bugs hab hat ja nichts damit zu tun das ich die desktop variante auf nem netbook hab?
<ppq> ppl8x_, nach der installation gibt es keine unterschiede zwischen desktop und alternate version (bei normaler installation)
<ppl8x_> ne ich meine mein aktuellen stand,.. aber wirst wohl recht haben ist nur die gui die anders ist
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: du weisst doch, alternate klingt individueller, mehr tschakka und halt einfach allgemein mehr 1337. nicht so 0815.
<ppq> ai, ok :D
<ppl8x_> LetoThe2nd,  nö hat nur ein vorteil AES256
<LetoThe2nd> ppl8x_: ?
<ppl8x_> oder kann ich das bei der normalen ubuntu cd , nachträglich verschlüsseln? meine gelesen zu haben das es nicht geht
<ppq> ppl8x_, dann versuch doch erstmal, deine wlan-probleme weiter einzugrenzen. hast du schon hier gefragt oder im ubuntuusers forum gesucht?
<ppl8x_> ja
<ppl8x_> hab alles probiert
<ppl8x_> ...
<ppl8x_> ich mach wieder 10.4 drauf
<ppl8x_> da hatte ich keine probs
<LetoThe2nd> ppl8x_: schöner weg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln - soviel zum thema vorteil.
<jokrebel> ,enter? ppl8x_
<shetlandpony> ppl8x_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<ppq> und ja, prinzipiell kann man sein system in jedem fall auch im nachhinein verschlüsseln.. ob das sinn ergibt, ist ne ganz andere frage. vom aufwand mal ganz abgesehen
<ppl8x_> msn messenger funzt hier auch net richtig....  aber kann auch sein das ich wegen nem update das auch auf 10.4 bekomme..
<ppq> dazu: link im topic beachten
<ppl8x_> ah
<apollo13> muss ich für nen ssh socks proxy auf der server seite noch irgendwas konfigurieren? ich bekomm: "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"
<joschi> apollo13: TcpForwarding sollte in der sshd_config aktiviert sein. das ist der default wert
<apollo13> joschi: der host hat nen paar torrent tracker blockiert… :(
<bullgard4_> Wieso hat mir Lucid ein Paket ttf.-thai-tlwg installiert? Ich will nicht Thailändisch schreiben.
<KojiroAK> bullgard4_: Damit es auch Thai Seiten anzeigen  kann.
<KojiroAK> bullgard4_: So ein ttf braucht nicht viel platz.
<bullgard4_> KojiroAK: Ah!
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: genaueres siehts Du mit: apt-cache show ttf-thai-tlwg
<bullgard4_> jokrebel: Ich hab's mir durchgelesen. Vielen Dank!
<kaner> hi. ubuntu macht bei schwachem akku-status ein suspend auf laptops. dazu eine frage: wird da defaultmaessig suspend-to-disk (hibernate) oder suspend-to-ram gemacht?
<bullgard4_> kaner: "[12:28]	<kaner>	hi. ubuntu macht bei schwachem akku-status ein suspend auf laptops. " Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Woher hast Du diese Aussage?
<kaner> bullgard4_: hm, eins meiner notebooks machte das
<jokrebel> kaner: schau nach - in den Energieoptionen ist das IMHO
<bullgard4_> kaner: Wenn er das macht, dann guck doch hinterher einfach nach, was er gemacht hat.
<kaner> jokrebel: ich kann das leider im moment nicht nachschauen, da ich unter debian bin gerade.
<kaner> finde auch nix bei google
<bullgard4_> kaner: [Maverick] System > Systemverwaltung > Energieverwaltung > [Einstellungen der Enerigeverwaltung] > Im Akkubetrieb > (Aktinen) Bei kritischem Ladezustand > Diese Schaltfläche hat drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
<bullgard4_> s/Aktnen/Aktionen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_, can't find 'Aktnen' in your last line, sorry
<kaner> bullgard4_: danke! auf was steht sie per default?
<bullgard4_> kaner: Bei mir auf "Ruhezustand".
<kaner> hmm
<kaner> was gibts noch?
<bullgard4_> Du bist lustig: Verwendest kein Ubuntu und fragst hier nach Ubuntu.
<leszek> hi
<neti> hi eine frage wie kann ich die sites-avaible wieder auf default setzen?
<neti> beim apache 2
<Guschtel> willst du den default aktivieren oder die original-config  wieder herstellen?
<neti> orignal-config wiederherstellen
<joschi> neti: sofern du die default und default-ssl dateien nicht geaendert hast, einfach alle anderen dateien loeschen. ansonsten musst du das entsprechende paket neu installieren
<Guschtel> neti:  sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install <paket>
<Guschtel> das zerstört aber alle anderen dazugehörigen configs auch
<neti> thx
<Guschtel> neti: für die zukunft evtl. etckeeper installieren
<Guschtel> du kannst auch das paket runterladen und die entsprechende datei selbst kopieren
<neti> hm stimmt
<Guschtel> sudo apt-get --download-only --reinstall install <paket>; mkdir /tmp/<paket>; dpkg-deb -x /var/cache/apt/archives/<paket> /tmp/<paket>; cp /tmp/<paket>/path/to/file //etc/path/to/file
<neti> thx hat funktioniert:)
<floogy> moin
<psych> Hey, ich hab folgendes Problem und wollt mal fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann. Ich hab Ubuntu 10.10 und hab mir jetzt Ampache (Webinterface zur Musikverwaltung) runter geladen. Mein Problem ist nur wenn ich in Ampache der Pfad zu meiner Musiksammlung angebe dann sagt er mir nur das das Verzeichnis nicht verfügbar ist oder keine rechte vorhanden sind. Die Musikdateien liegen auf einer externen Festplatte die mittels Truecrypt gemountet wird. 
<psych> Die Dateirechte hab ich mit chmod wie's im ampache wiki beschrieben ist schon gesetzt. Leider funktioniert das immer noch nicht. Ich denke ich muss noch die mountreche extra setzen. Nur da weis ich leider nicht wie ich das angehen soll. Es währe sehr nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
<klaus_> hallo an alle
<tempelhueter> hallo an klaus_ 
<bullgard4_> psych: Du könntest überprüfen, ob Du den Path richtig geschrieben hast. Du könntest Dir die Eigenschaften des angegebenen Path angucken im Nautilus und prüfen, ob die Zugriffsrechte ausreichen.
<klaus_> temp... welches system hast du ?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? klaus_ 
<shetlandpony> klaus_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<psych> Hey, danke schonmal für deine Antwort. Der Pfad ist richtig geschrieben, das hab ich schon überprüft. Schau ich mir die Eigenschaft in Nautilus an so seh ich nur "meine".  Starte ich Nautilus als root und schau mir dann den Pfad an müsste ich ja theoretisch die Rechte für die entsprechende gruppe des Webserver setzen könnne. Geht aber irgendwie nicht, weil sobald ich ein eintrag anwähle springt er mir wieder zurück auf meinen benutzen
<psych> amen bzw. die dazugehörige Gruppe. Tschuldigung fals ich irgendwie geistig grad ganz falsch bin, aber ich arbeite noch nicht so lange mit linux.
<psych> ookay, irgendwie hat er glaub ich grad ein paar sätze verschluckt...
<LetoThe2nd> psych: a) root-nautilus ist böse. b) vermutlich liegt auf deinem truecrypt-volume ein NTFS,und damit ist sowieso jedes rechtegebastel hinfällig.
<psych> das mit dem ntfs ist gut möglich. Die platte wurde damals noch unter Windows formatiert. Wie kann ich dann die Rechte setzen?
<LetoThe2nd> psych: eingeschränkt per mount-option. man unterstreiche: _eingeschränkt_. ntfs kann halt keine unix-rechte.
<psych> Okay, aber nachdem die Platte mit truecrypt verschlüsselt ist funktioniert das mit mount option dann trotzdem?
<Rabenvogel> Hallo
<LetoThe2nd> psych: musst du dir anschauen, ob man truecrypt dazu überreden kann (Vermutlich), und vor allem wie (doku).
<Rabenvogel> Frage: Ich habe einen ASUS EeePC 1000H der mit Lubuntu 10.10 läuft. Ich will nun ein BIOS-Update durchführen. Dafür bietet ASUS eine ROM-Datei an. Wie kann ich das BIOS-Update einspielen?
<LetoThe2nd> Rabenvogel: ausschliesslich, und zwar wirklich ausschliesslich indem du die vom hersteller bereitgestellte doku liest, und sie peinlichst genau befolgst.
<Rabenvogel> LetoThe2nd: Ach Du meinst die ganzen toten Links auf der ASUS Website?
<LetoThe2nd> Rabenvogel: tote links oder nicht ist weitestgehend nebensächlich. du musst die doku auftreiben, da führt kein weg dran vorbei. und du musst dich dran halten. und du gehst bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, weil das beim besten willen nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat.
<Rabenvogel> LetoThe2nd: Gut, ich merke einmal mehr das #ubuntu-de nichts mit ubuntuusers.de zu tun hat. Und das meine ich bezogen auf die Art der Antworten. War früher wirklich mal besser hier...
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. ansprüche stellen auch noch.
<psych> LetoThe2nd ich werd mal versuchen was in der Doku zu finden, oder kann ich den Mount befehl auch einfach nachträglich auf schon gemountete Festplatten anwenden?!
<LetoThe2nd> psych: nein, kannst du nicht (ohne weiteres)
<psych> Danke, dann werd ich mir mal die Doku reinziehn
<joschi> psych: jein, ggf. mit dem parameter -o remount.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: das meinte ich mit "nicht ohne weiteres" - und sinnvoller wärs schon, das problem von vorherein zu lösen und nicht dann nachträglich rumzudoktern.
<psych> ookay, ich hab jetzt nochmal folgendes gefunden: Bei der Passwort eingabe gibt es einen options dialog wo ich unteranderem Mount optionen mit angeben kann
<psych> Ich werd mal schaun was die doku dazu ausspuckt, oder hat jemand reinzufällig ne idee?!
<LetoThe2nd> psych: vermutlich ne kombination aus uid, gid und evtl. noch umask.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<psych> LetoThe2nd : Ich habs jetzt erstmal probiert mit umask 0777 zu mounten um mal zu testen ob das funkt (später kann ich die rechte dann wieder einschränken) Aber hat leider nicht
<psych> Wo bekomme ich eine übersicht welche id meine uid und gid hat?
<joschi> psych: `id`
<psych> merci
<axe312> Hi, ich würde gerne jetzt mein Ubuntu neu aufsetzen. Was sollte ich den noch alles sichern außer mein home verzeichnis, /var/www und mysql?
<leszek> axe312: als Heimnutzer reicht eigentlich /home aus. Du scheinst aber nen server zu betreiben ?
<axe312> nein, is meine lokale entwicklungsmaschine
<axe312> aber sonst gibts keine wichtigen ordner? bei windows wüsste ich sofort was ich alles brauch ^^
<leszek> weswegen sicherst du dann /var/www und mysql ?
<joschi> axe312: wenn du sonst keine dienste betreibst, die noch an anderer stelle ihre daten ablegen, bist du fein raus
<joschi> axe312: ggf. noch /etc und die paketliste sichern, wenn du wieder ein identisches system aufsetzen willst
<axe312> leszek: weil aktuelle projekte noch nicht online sind und entwicklungsdateien bei mir teils unter /var/www liegen :)
<axe312> joschi: okay danke, die paar paketlisten die ich extra habe kann ich aber auch per hand machen.
<axe312> danke jungs, jetzt kann ich ohne schlechtes gefühl meine platte formatieren :D
<bullgard4_> Synaptic: "Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background." Was für ein Bildschirmbild erzeugt denn Plymouth per Default in Maverick?
<jan77> bullgard4_: na, das was du beim booten siehst - "ubuntu" mit den punkten drunter
<bullgard4_> jan77: Ich habe Plymouth installiert. Aber wenn ich meinen Maverick-Rechner boote, dann sehe ich kein "ubuntu" mit den Punkten darunter. Hwsat?
<leszek> bullgard4_: opensource grafiktreiber oder proprietär ?
<bullgard4_> Open Source
<jan77> plymouth hat mit den treibern von xorg nichts zu tun...
<bullgard4_> Drei Punkte helfen nicht weiter.
<jan77> bullgard4: dann hast du dir irgendwie deine konfiguration zerschossen - im wiki gibt's eine gute anleitung zu plymouth und wie du andere themes installierts
<bullgard4_> jan77: Ich schau mal.
<leszek> bullgard4_: initrd hast du geupdated nach der installation von plymouth ?
<bullgard4_> leszek: Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich das von Hand gemacht hätte.
<leszek> bullgard4_: eigentlich macht das die postinst im paket plymouth, aber kannst ja mal manuell nochmal machen und schauen obs dann geht
<leszek> sudo update-initramfs -u lautet der befehl dafür
<bullgard4_> leszek: Danke!
<auftisch> In welcher Reihenfolge werden cryptsetup und fstab ausgef?hrt?
<ppq`> auftisch, ich vermute mal, du möchtest eine luks-verschlüsselte partition beim systemstart einhängen?
<auftisch> ja
<ppq`> in dem fall wird dich wohl eher die /etc/crypttab interessieren
<auftisch> das keyfile liegt ja auf der systempartition, die also zuvor entschl. und gemountet werden muss
<ppq`> die verschlüsselte systempartition wird auch via crypttab eingehängt. einfach nen eintrag für deine zusätzliche luks-verschlüsselte partiton in ne neue zeile, mit verweis auf den pfad zum keyfile. /keyfile bspw., wenn es im root deiner verschl. systempartition liegt
<ppq`> hab die genaue syntax der crypttab mangels linux grad nicht vor augen, sollte aber selbsterklärend sein
<auftisch> hab auch schon, aber irgendwie wird bei booten kein device unter /dev/mapper erstellt, was den namen hat; mit cryptsetup geht es aber unter benutzung des keyfiles
<ppq`> im keyfile steht einfach nur die passphrase im klartext, ja?
<auftisch> ja
<andibar> hi leute!
<andibar> Hab eine Frage zur Ubuntu installation, wenn ich die CD ins Laufwerk einlege kommt die meldung vom Bootloader: _try: File not Found
<jokrebel> andibar: Ubuntu-Live CD? Und die meldung kommt beim Booten davon? Oder wie?
<andibar> wenn der Rechner von der CD bootet, lila hintergrund, dann kommt die Meldung
<andibar> die Ubuntu Live Cd 
<jokrebel> andibar: als erstes würd ich die CD mal auf Fehler überprüfen
<andibar> ok daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, jedoch läuft diese auf einen anderen pc, ist schon die 2te cd
<andibar> ich werd alles nochmal runterladen und die cd neu brennen
<andibar> ich meld mich ggf wieder...
<niCe> hi, muss grad auf einem server via ssh eine partitionstabelle wieder herstellen, kann mir da jemand helfen
<niCe> festplatte hat 500 GB und war eine partition, es ist nur die partitionstabelle schrott gegangen
<jokrebel> niCe: hab das zwar noch nie selber benötigt, soll aber ganz gut funktionieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Defekte-Partitionstabelle  --- BACKUP VORHER DRINGEND EMPFOHLEN!
<niCe> naja, backup kann ich nicht erstellen
<jokrebel> niCe: http://www.linuxwiki.de/VerlorenePartitionFinden
<jokrebel> niCe: Warum nicht? Von ner LiveCD aus…
<ThreeM> server, ssh
<ThreeM> nix mit livecd
<niCe> das ist der scheiß >.<
<jokrebel> ah ok
<Walter_White> niCe, probier halt mit testdisk die tabelle wiederherzustellen
<niCe> jo, werd ich wohl machen müssen
<auftisch> wie kann ich mehrere profile in chromium nutzen?
<niCe> auftisch, profile = tabsitzungen? oder einstellungen ?
<auftisch> einstellungen
<auftisch> lesezeichen...
<jokrebel> auftisch: Lesezeichen bearbeitest Du über den Lesezeichenmanager (rechts auf den Gabelschlüssel klicken)
<hdp> Du meinst http://www.chromium.org/developers/creating-and-using-profiles ?
<auftisch> ja, ok, ich versuche es mal ?ber einen shortcut. dachte es gebe vllt einen profilemanager, wie bei firefox
<auftisch> hat geklappt, Danke!
<srtu> hi, was fürn tool kann ich nehmen wenn ich immer am monats ersten an was erinnert werden will zbsp mit nem popup fenster, aber nicht evolution
<zu_Fuss> sunbird?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> http://www.sunbird-kalender.de/index.php
<hudo> hat jemand Erfahrung mit ubuntu (lucid) auf T42 ?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> srtu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kalender
<srtu> die scheinen mir alle viel zu umfangreich
<srtu> ich will nur n simples popup fenster am 01.
<srtu> ma guggenob ich irgendwas mit cron machen kann
<rumpe1> srtu, dann eben cron und notify-send
<srtu> jo das dachte ich mir auch
<jokrebel> srtu: daraus könntest Du Dir doch Dein Gewünschtes umstricken: http://de.ubuntu-blog.com/alarm-wecker-und-erinnerung-in-linux-ubuntu-aber-bitte-mit-stil
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/2a8tc4s | Wecker und Erinnerung in Linux (Ubuntu), aber bitte mit Stil... | Ubuntu Blog auf Deutsch
<smtx> mal ne n00b-frage. hab ich irgendnen nachteil wenn ich ubuntu-linux server (in ner vm fuer tests) ohne den LVM installe? (also wenn ich nix verschlueseln will von den platten her)
<smtx> also ich will da auch nich mehrere partitionen als eine haben
<smtx> im laufenden betrieb soll auch nix ein oder ausgegliedert werden
<sdx23> smtx: Solange du keine einzelnen Partitionen hast, dürfte sich das gleich bleiben.
<makk82> hallo
<srtu> @ smtx also bei lvm biste halt sehr flexibel, du kannst die volumes vergrößern, verkleinern, neue partitionen einfach einem volume hinzugeben. ein volume kann sich also auf mehr als eine partion/platte erstrecken, wenn du das aber alles nicht brauchst, brauchst du auch kein LVM
<smtx> srtu, geht nur darum einen PoC radius/ldap server fuer ein enterprise wifi zu basteln. also das wird spaeter im produktivbetrieb dann von "profis" umgesetzt *der linuxunterbau*. in so ner mini-vm macht das dann glaub nicht wirklich viel sinn 
<makk82> hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung wenn ich mich über pptp auf per vpn auf meinen vpn-server einwähle und er im netz 192.168.0.0 ist. Ich bekomm eine Ip von Netzt 192.168.20.0 das ist auch richtig so. Ich habe aber auch noch ein 192.168.10.0 Netz. Wie bekomm ich bei der vpn verbindung das gateway 192.168.20.1 mit eingebunden um ins das 192.168.10.0 netz zu routen?
<makk82> vpn server ist pptpd
<floogy> ping makk82
<floogy> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vpnc-howto.xml
<bullgard4_> hudo: Ich.
<jokrebel> ?
<floogy> Ich Tarzan
<Loose> hey leute ich hab nen problem... ich starte ubuntu es kommt der hintergrund und der mauszeiger aber kein login-screen
<Loose> was kann ich machen, damit ich mich wieder einloggen kann?
<PBeck> ahoi
<Loose> hat keiner einen rat?
<bullgard4_> Loose: Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn Du gdm starten willst?
<Loose> Failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.35" is not allowed to own the service
<Loose> "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to sequrity policies in the configuration file
<Loose> could not aquire name; bailing out
<bullgard4_> Loose: Hast Du vorher eventuell an Benutzern oder hast Du vorher eventuell an Gruppen herumgespielt?
<Loose> nein
<Loose> ich hab paketupdates gemacht
<Loose> und da paar quellen gelöscht
<Loose> aber kein pakete
<bullgard4_> Loose: Mit "Quellen" meinst Du Ubuntu-Programmquellen (Repositorien)?
<daill> Grüße, bräuchte leider Hilfe mit der Installation des Wlans meines Acer Aspire 3003lmi. Ich habe bereits die Treiber für den Broadcom Chip installiert zumindest bin ich die Schritte des Wikis durchgegangen. Das Modul acerhk hab ich auch installiert zeigt aber m.e. keinerlei Reaktion. Wenn ich scannen will sagt er "Network is down" und jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.
<bullgard4_> daill: lsmod zeigt an, dass das Modul acerhk geladen ist?
<daill> jap
<daill> es gibt ja noch die verschiedenen Parameter zu dem Modul allerdings habe ich die bereits alle durchgetestet und nichts passiert
<daill> sprich entweder ich hab was übersehen oder es geht nicht :)
<bullgard4_> Was gibt denn 'route' aus?
<daill> nichts
<daill> also ... die Beschreibungen 
<Loose> bullguard4: nein nur externe quellen, wo er rumgemeckert hat das er da nix finden kann
<daill> aber keine expliziten Werte
<daill> m.e. kriege ich dir Karte einfach nicht an.
<daill> s/dir/die
<bullgard4_> Loose: ' sudo apt-get_update' bewirkt nichts Heilsames?
<bullgard4_> Loose: ' sudo apt-get update' bewirkt nichts Heilsames?
<Loose> bullgard4: muss ich dafür im internet sein?
<bullgard4_> Loose: Ja.
<Loose> dabullgard4: das is schlecht, ich geh über wlan rei
<bullgard4_> daill:  Bewirkt '~$ sudo modprobe -r acerhk && modprobe acerhk' etwas?
<bullgard4_> Loose: Hm. Ich weiß nicht, in welchem Zustand sich Dein Rechner befindet. Ich denke, es wäre gut, Du würdest Dich zuerst um den Internetzugang kümmern und ob Deine Pakete in Ordnung sind.
<Loose> bullgard4: ich hab das jetzt mal als root gestartet, da kommt das er die custom.comf nicht finden konnte und auch keine user
<bullgard4_> Loose: Keine Benutzer? Was gibt 'w' aus?
<daill> bullgard4_: nein da passiert nichts. Habe auch schon versucht das Model zu laden und entladen.
<jokrebel> Loose: warum kannst Du über WLAN nicht im Internet sein??
<Loose> jokrebel: wie kann ich via konsole mit wlan connecten?
<jokrebel> ah oh äh…
<bullgard4_> Loose: Hilft 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' ?
<jokrebel> Loose: keine Möglichkeit per LAN vorhanden? Hab das überlesen, dass Du ja keinen grafischen Login hast.
<Loose> wenn ich jetzt nen lankabel anschließe, bin ich dann automatisch online?
<bullgard4_> nicht notwendigerweise.
<jokrebel> Loose: hinter nem Router (und wenn DHCP aktiv ist) vermutlich ja. (evtl. nach Neustart)
<Loose> okay ich versuchs mal und mach dann mal nen update
<jokrebel> Loose: ist das n Laptop?
<jokrebel> Loose: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<tm> Loose: lankabel anschliessen und in der shell " sudo dhclient3 " - dann solltest du automatisch die notwenidigen daten bekommen (falls dhcp auf deinem router aktiviert ist)
<daill> Kann das evtl. an der ubuntu server Version liegen?! Wie kann ich denn überprüfen, ob der der chip Treiber wirklich installiert wurde?
<hdp> Kannst du den Treiber laden?
<Loose> ja ist nen lappi
<Loose> also hat nix gebracht das mitm update
<Loose> hab auch versucht zu deinstallieren... macht er aber nicht
<bekks> Und worüber genau redest Du?
<bekks> "macht er aber nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung :)
<Loose> Unterprozess installiertes pre-removal-Skript gab den FEhlerwert 245 zurück+
<bekks> Und wir sollen erraten, bei welchem Paket das passsiert?
<Loose> bekks: gdm findet die custom.conf nicht und auch keine user... so ist kein anmelden möglich, ich sehe nur die maus
<Loose> gdmsetup kann nicht gestartet werden wegen display error
<jokrebel> Loose: das heißt eben dass bei update/upgrade was nicht grade durchläuft und repariert weren will. Paste mal bitte die _komplette_ Ausgabe des Befehls von vorhin.
<Loose> sry pasten is nicht möglich
<bekks> Ist möglich.
<Loose> wie denn?
<jokrebel> Loose: doch!
<bekks> Abschreiben, USB Stick, was auch immer.
<Loose> okay... welcher befehl?
<jokrebel> oder pastebinit installieren…
<bekks> 1121 190036 < Loose> Unterprozess installiertes pre-removal-Skript gab den FEhlerwert 245 zurück+
<bekks> 1121 190053 < bekks> Und wir sollen erraten, bei welchem Paket das passsiert?
<bekks> Irgendwas tust du da doch, dass diese Ausgabe produziert.
<Loose> aso
<Loose> jo apt-get remove gdm =D
<Loose> mom
<jokrebel> ……… Loose: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Loose> soll ich das nochmal machen?
<jokrebel> remove?
<jokrebel> wurde Dir das empfohlen?
<bekks> Wieso willst du das Ding deinstallieren?
<Loose> weils mich ankotzt =D naja ich wollte es dann neu installieren
<Loose> da ist das windowsdenken durch gekommen sry
<bekks> Ganz genau.
<jokrebel> Loose: entweder tu das was Dir gesagt wird - _Und nur das_. Oder mach selber……
<Loose> ja ist oka
<Loose> y
<Loose> also nochmal sudo aptitude update usw? 
<Loose> oder pastebin
<hudo> bullgard4, installation war problemlos ?
<bekks> Loose: Was genau sagt man Dir vorhin?
<hudo> bullgard4, die media-tasten usw funktionieren auch ?
<Loose> ich soll nen pastebin machen und dann kam update
<jokrebel> Loose: nicht ODER sondern UND
<Loose> okay
<bekks> Und warum machst du das dann nicht?
<floogy> Loose hast Du bereits pastebinit installiert?
<Loose> so update und safe-upgrade hat nichts gebracht
<floogy> Loose, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade |pastebinit -
<floogy> Link hier posten
<jokrebel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<floogy> Nettes Tool das pastebinit, seit wann gibt es das?
<Loose> http://pastebin.com/eq6Kj2bU
<niCe> hi, was kann ich machen wenn ich mir die partitions tabelle geschrottet hab und diese nicht mehr mit testdisk oder gpart wiederherstellen lässt?
<PBeck> niCe: nix
<sdx23> niCe: Backups rausholen. Wie ist es dazu gekommen?
<PBeck> niCe: versuchen noch soviel zu sichern wie möglich und dann neuinstallieren
<floogy> Loose, da fehlt nun aber die Fehlermeldung von vorhin. Wie hast Du das denn geradegezogen?
<niCe> hab keine backups
<niCe> ich weiß das es eine partition ist (500 GB)
<niCe> aber leider nicht welches datei system
<Loose> naja die fehlermeldung wurde ja erzeugt weil ich removen wollte
<niCe> noch ob unter win oder unter linux erstellt
<niCe> glaub aber linux fat32
<floogy> niCe, in Image der platte anfertigen und zur Seite legen, bis Dir 'ne Idee kommt.
<niCe> hab leider nicht den speicherplatz
<niCe> hätte mir sonst schon mit dd ein image gezogen
<ppq> ohne wirst du aber nicht weiterkommen
<niCe> wäre es nicht möglich in der partitons tabelle rumzuspielen? und einfach mal zu schaun ob ich das richtige errate? >.<
<ppq> das ist dermaßen unwahrscheinlich.. 
<floogy> niCe, mit testdisk und Cop sollte man sowieso an der Kopie des Images arbeiten. Sicherheitshalber.
<floogy> s/Cop/Co.
<ppq> wobei, wenn es nur eine einzige partition war, sollte es eigtl. möglich sein
<niCe> ja, ich weiß :/
<floogy> niCe, Hast Du einen fdisk -l Ausdruck? ;)
<floogy> niCe, Vielleicht aus irgendein pastebin oder forum?
<niCe> http://nopaste.info/513e769525.html
<niCe> also das ist der jetzige ^^
<floogy> Schade, ein älteres wäre besser
<niCe> ja, hab schon verstanden worauf du hinaus willst, ne leider nicht
<floogy> Vielleicht erkennt die Grubshell ja etwas, hm. ka
<niCe> ok, wie soll ich es nun machen? einfach mal irgendwas in die partitionstabelle schreiben? xD
<ppq> also wenn nichtmal testdisk noch etwas retten kann (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du damit alles richtig gemacht hast), hast du imho schlechte karten :(
<niCe> wenn ja, wie mach ich das?
<niCe> :/
<ppq> kannst einfach mit testdisk ne neue partitionstabelle und ne partition anlegen. wird dir aber nicht helfen, da mehr als die tabelle weg ist, sonst hätte testdisk das hinbekommen
<ppq> äh, das erste sollte heißen, mit fdisk
<floogy> Ich bin auch eher Ratlos. gpart hast Du auch probiert? gparted vielleicht? ka.
<bullgard4> ppq: fdisk ist Mist.
<ppq> bullgard4, nö
<niCe> mit gpart hat ich ja schon mal n dump erstellt
<floogy> niCe, Wie war's denn aus der Erinnerung?
<Loose> hmm okay fehler von vorhinm kommt nicht mehr... ich werde ubuntu neu aufsetzen... danke für die hilfe...
<niCe> floogy, was meinst du mit erinerung?
<floogy> Die ganze Platte als eine Partition? Dann kannstDu das ja mit fdisk reinhacken und schauen ob es dann zu mounten ist.
<floogy> Die Partitionstabelle ist ja ohnehin Schrott laut Deiner Aussage.
<jokrebel> Loose: wieso?
<jokrebel> Loose: wenn ich das grad richtig überflogen hab ist Deine Installation ja ok. 
<Fluggs> Hallo - speichert gedit Dateien in UTF-8 oder in ISO-8859-1?
<floogy> niCe, ist es /dev/sda
<niCe> jap
<Loose> ja der startet ja auch, nur kann er keine conf finden
<Loose> und dem zu folge keine user
<floogy> Ok, dann nimm fdisk und verpasse der Platte eine Partition in voller Größe
<jokrebel> Loose: präzisiere "keine conf" - am besten mit nem Paste der Fehlermeldung
<ppq> Fluggs, je nach dem. in einem standard ubuntu ist die locale de_DE.UTF-8
<Loose> ja pastebin sagt dann ich will ne leere seite senden
<ppq> Fluggs, daran hält sich auch gedit beim speichern von dateien
<Loose> obwohl ja was da steht
<floogy> niCe, Der typ ist erst mal nicht sooo wichtig, kannst ihn aber auch gleich richtig setzen. Danach sollte alles wieder da sein.
<Loose> mom 
<niCe> ich hab grad meine probs mit der help ^^
<floogy> niCe, ?
<Loose> es kommt Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf'
<niCe> ich weiß nicht genau welchen befehl ich eingeben soll xd
<floogy> man fdisk
<floogy> oder cfdisk verwenden, das ist intuitiver
<Fluggmann> alles klar ... ich hab hier ne kleine webseite aufgebaut, wo die umlaute als fragezeichen in schwarzen, auf der spitze stehenden quadraten dargestellt werden, wenn ich das charset utf-8 setze - setze ich hingegen ISO-8859-1 werden die umlaute vernünftig dargestellt - weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?
<niCe> ach, was meintest du mim typ?
<floogy> Da dann alles für die neue Partition aus dem freeien Plattenplatz verwenden. War sda1 linux?
<niCe> ich glaube ja
<niCe> oder fat
<niCe> du meinst grad des "83" oder? bzw. was hat fat?
<floogy> niCe linux != fat, die haben unterschiedliche Typen
<niCe> ja, ich weiß es halt nicht mehr genau
<floogy> niCe, ja
<floogy> lol
<ppq> Fluggs alias Fluggmann, wenn du in deinen html dateien das encoding richtig angibst, sollte das auch bei utf-8 kein problem sein
<Fluggmann> ppq: <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<floogy> niCe, linux machst Du immer mit ext3?
<Fluggmann> innerhalb des <head>
<niCe> ja, hatte se aber auch unter windows angehängt (wobei windows mit einem extfs-treiber gemodet war)
<floogy> niCe, Wie ist das überhaupt passiert?
<ppq> Fluggmann, und alles ist auf utf-8 gestellt? einige vserver hoster liefern eine /etc/environment in der ubuntu server vorinstallation mit, die systemweit iso-8859-15 oder -1 setzt. wenn du für deinen user in der ~/.profile nun utf-8 setzt, gilt das nicht gleichzeitig auch für den user www-data
<floogy> niCe dann fang mit typ linux an.
<niCe> hab se nem kumpel geliehen damit er seinen pc sichern kann vor der neu installation, und er hat se nicht abgesteckt und nach dem löschen der partition das es die externe war auf der er grad sitzt, 
<niCe> hatte aber noch nicht mit der formatierung begonnen (zum glück)
<jokrebel> Loose: existiert die Datei /etc/gdm/costum.conf denn auch?
<floogy> niCe, ok nimm cfdisk und mach aus dem freien plattenplatz eine Partition mit allem angebotenem Platz
<Fluggmann> ppq: ich habe nicht sonderlich viel verstanden, ich habe bloß einen für ein Spiel wichtigen Chatlog aufbereitet und hochgeladen und mir dafür bei www.bplaced.net ein wenig webspace besorgt, nopaste-anbieter halten die texte ja nicht ewig vor, wie ich feststellen musste
<floogy> Danach solltest Du sioe wieder nutzen können, undalle Daten vorfinden, es sei denn Du hattest sie vorher merkwürdig Partitioniert, oder sie war doch fat. Dann musst Du den typändern.
<niCe> floogy, ls: reading directory /mnt/: Input/output error
<niCe> mit ext2 eingebunden
<Loose> jokrebel: nein aber komischerweise auf dem lappi mit dem ich im chat bin auch nicht
<floogy> niCe,  hast Du schon die Partition geschrieben?
<niCe> jo
<Loose> jokrebel: ich hoffe wenn ich den hier neustartet das nicht das gleiche problem kommt
<floogy> Dann typ auf fat und mit vfat versuchen
<floogy> niCe was hat denn der mount-Befehl gemeckert?
<floogy> <- beim ext2
<niCe> nein
<ppq> Fluggmann, ah, ok. lass es halt auf iso-8859-1. btw: es gibt afaik html-editoren für ubuntu, die umlaute automagisch in diese &uml dinger (für html) verwandelt, dann musst du dich damit gar nicht mehr rumschlagen. 
<niCe> hab auch kein -t angegeben
<floogy> Was steht denn in Deiner /etc/fstab
<floogy> sda
<floogy> sudo blkid|grep sda
<Gharim> Loose: die /etc/gdm/custon.conf ist nicht zwingend noetig
<niCe> das ist ne iso ^^
<Fluggmann> ppq: ich hatte aus darwinistischen gründen utf-8 gewählt, weil ich es für fortschrittlicher halte ... aber ein großes problem damit, iso-schlagmichtot zu nutzen, habe ich nicht :)
<Loose> Gharim: bei mir schon ^^ wie es aussieht
<floogy> niCe, ??
<floogy> Das Image von der Platte?
<ppq> Fluggmann, da hälst du vollkommen richtig :p
<niCe> hä was meinst du?
<floogy> Was meinst Du mit iso
<niCe> ich hab grad kein system laufen - ich arbeite grad mit na iso
<floogy> ??
<Fluggmann> ppq: ich werd dann wohl mal schnell den ersetzer drüberlaufen lassen, die html-umschreibungen für umlaute reinpflanzen und dann utf-8 reinsetzen
<micha_> Hallo! ic versuche gerade das Frontent für Xfprot zu installieren. Es gibt ein 32-bit dep-Paket, dass auch unter der 64 bit version laufen soll. nur leider läßt sie das 32bit dep-paket nicht auf meinem 64 bit system installieren. gibt es eine möglichkeit dennoch zu installieren?
<micha_> ich
<Loose> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16962
<Loose> könnte das die lösung sein?
<niCe> ich hab via usb gebootet
<Gharim> Loose: dann mach mal ein 'sudo touch /etc/gdm/custom.conf', dieser befehl erstellt eine leere custom.conf in /etc/gdm.
<floogy> niCe, in einer vm? mit dem loop device oder was?
<ppq> Fluggmann, jo, tu das mal. kannst ja mit dem w3c validator nachher gucken, ob sich da noch was widerspricht und falls ja, ob es deine schuld oder die des webspaceanbieters ist
<niCe> nein
<floogy> niCe, ah, ok
<floogy> Live-System
<niCe> ja sowas richtung live-cd
<floogy> niCe, Wo war Dein ursprüngliches System installiert?
<floogy> /dev/sdb2
<floogy> ?
<niCe> lange geschichte :D, die eigendlichen platten sind ausgehängt
<ppq> micha_, ja. das geht mit 'sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i dateiname.deb'. kann sein, dass du dafür noch irgendwelche abhängigkeiten installieren musst, das wird dpkg dir aber mitteilen
<niCe> das einzigste was läuft ist mein pc (win) der daten sichert und dann mein 2. rechner (eig. server) mit der iso wo die platte jetzt drinnen ist
<floogy> niCe, Falls Du die Platten findest und damit die fstab, könnte es was helfen den typ für sda herauszufinden
<micha_> ok, danke, ich prbiers gleich mal aus!
<Loose> ok hab ne conf erstellt, hat aber nix bewirkt
<niCe> das war eine externe festplatte
<Loose> immer noch keine user-auswahl
<niCe> aber normal nutzte ich ext3 bzw. ext4
<niCe> für boot ext2
<floogy> niCe, oder fat32 oder ntfs
<Fluggmann> ppq: lassen sich mit gedit zeilen zählen?
<floogy> für externe Daten
<ppq> Fluggmann, ja, weiß allerdings gerade nicht, wie. wird das nicht unten in der statusleiste angezeigt?
<niCe> das ist die frage
<ppq> (hab hier grad nur win windows)
<niCe> hab grad ne entdeckung gemacht , mom
<ppq> *ein
<Fluggmann> ppq: Oh! :D
<floogy> niCe, ich würde es noch mal mit testdisk versuchen, aber nach Anleitung und tutorial der testdisk website.
<niCe> http://nopaste.info/0909d7a08d.html
<niCe> errinere mich aber nicht dran das da so was drauf war
<floogy> niCe, was sagt mount?
<niCe> nichts
<floogy> Kann nicht sein
<floogy> mount|grep mnt
<niCe> bei ext3 ja bei 4 nein
<niCe>  "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, ..."
<niCe> bei ext2 gibt er auch keine meldung zurück
<floogy> mount|grep mnt|patebinit
<niCe> wobei ich glaub das mein pc (win) mit seinem extfs kein ext4 kann sondenr nur 2 + 3
<floogy> niCe, wenn es nicht ext2fsd ist kann es kein ext4
<niCe> -> /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<floogy> niCe, umount /mnt
<niCe> jo
<floogy> mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt |pastebinit
<niCe> nichts
<floogy> niCe, wieder  type ext4 (rw)??
<niCe> ne jetzt ext2
<floogy> ls /mnt
<niCe> wenn ich -t weglasse dann mountet er es auch mit ext2
<niCe> "ls: reading directory /mnt: Input/output error"
<floogy> hm, versuche mal fat32 und danach ntfs, sonst umount /dev/sda1 && fsck /dev/sda1
<floogy> Vorher lieber ein image ziehen.
<floogy> niCe, was sagt dmesg|tail
<floogy> Wegen input/output error
<niCe> http://nopaste.info/c861893fd3.html
<niCe> zum type von der partition -  0B W95 FAT32    ?
<jokrebel> Loose: hat nix bewirkt heißt immer noch _selbe_ Fehlermeldung? Oder vielleicht doch leicht anderes Verhalten?
<floogy> niCe, Ja versuche mal sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<floogy> Das sollte ja stoppen falls es fat32/ntfs war
<Loose> ich habs geschafft in gnome rein zu kommen+
<Gharim> jokrebel: die fehlermeldung betreffs custom.conf duerfte weg sein
<floogy> Lopose, wie hast Du das blos  geschafft?
<Gharim> ist aber nur kosmetischer natur
<niCe> "boot contains a file system with errors, check forced. " uvm.
<Loose> aber ich bekomm tausend fehlermeldungen
<floogy> Lopose/Loose
<Loose> ich hab per htop gdm gekillt und dann startx
<floogy> niCe scheint ok zu sein, mach weiter
<floogy> niCe, für Backup (Image) hast Du ja kein Platz, oder?
<niCe> jetzt grad nicht
<floogy> Sonst mach das vor dem fsck
<Loose> leider weiß ich niciht wie ich die pastebiniten kann, weil die in fenstern auftauchen oder mom
<niCe> morgen abend oder übermorgen könnte ich platz haben
<floogy> niCe, Pech, dann Risiko und fsck
<jokrebel> Gharim: war mir sogut wie klar…
<floogy> oder warten, Deine Entscheidung
<Gharim> jokrebel: ^^
<niCe> der zählt ab 6025 jedes inode durch >.<
<niCe> mit je 2 meldungen
<niCe> Inode 6028 is in use, but has dtime set.  Fix<y>? yes  Inode 6029 has EXTENTS_FL flag set on filesystem without extents support. Clear<y>? yes 
<niCe> Inode 6032 has imagic flag set.  Clear<y>? yes
<niCe> usw.
<floogy> niCe, ka was das soll. 
<bekks> Du hast ein ziemlich defektes Dateisystem.
<bekks> Abbrechen und automatisch korrigieren lassen.
<floogy> niCe, Ich glaube da musst Du nun durch ;)
<jokrebel> Gharim: ich liebe nur Meldungen wie "geht nicht" oder "hat nix gebracht" ;-)
<bekks> fsck -f -y ...
<Gharim> jokrebel: dann aber nur 'funzt net' :D:D
<floogy> niCe, ja automatisch ist weniger ermüdend
<niCe> ok :D
<floogy> bekks, erkennt testdiskpartitionen nicht, wenn das filesystem einen fsck benötigt?
<niCe> help? http://nopaste.info/f4a614a1e7.html
<floogy> Blöd,War's doch fat/ntfs?
<niCe> :/
<bekks> Ist dein /dev/sda1 denn überhaupt ein ext2?
<niCe> was nun?
<niCe> das ist die frage 
<jokrebel> .oO( alles zurück auf Anfang )
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<bekks> schau halt nach :)
<floogy> Es war ja auf /mnt mit ext4 gemountet http://nopaste.info/0909d7a08d.html
<floogy> bekks, blkid guckt wo nach? im mbr?
<sdx23> bekks: er hat irgendne Platte irgendwoher und kA welches Dateisystem da verwendet ist...
<Wedelwolf> moin
<bekks> Sauber :)
<bekks> Das wird ja ein Spass :)
<sdx23> hinzuzufügen: Und ne kaputte Partitionstabelle, laut eigenen Angaben.
<floogy> Die Partitionstabelle war gelöscht und testdisk erkennt nix
<bekks> Wow :D
<niCe> ja ne schöne angelegenheit
<floogy> Er wusste aber noch 500GiB und fdisk -l sagt sda: 500GiB, also neue Partition vollen Platz angelegt.
<niCe> und das ist erst problem nr. 2 - hab noch n paar ^^
<Loose> okay ich gebs auf... werde ubuntu einfach neu aufsetzen und gut ist
<niCe> aber zu dennen später
<floogy> Leider wusste er nicht mehr ob fat/ntfs/oder ext2
<Loose> ich danke für die hilfe... bis zum näcshten mal
<floogy> bekks, Aber es lies sich angeblich ohne Fehlermeldung mit ext2 auf /mnt mounten. Mit ext4 kam das hier: http://nopaste.info/c861893fd3.html
<floogy> Deshalb fsck. Da er kein Platz für ein dd image hat, hat er's dann einfach mal gemacht.
<floogy> e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1 geht auch nicht?
<floogy> niCe, was sagt denn sudo blkid|grep sda
<niCe> jetzt grad nichts
<niCe> ist aber auch nicht eingehängt
<niCe> e2fsck geht auch nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist KEINE Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Nopaste die Ausgabe von den beiden sudo blkid Befehlen von oben.
<floogy> niCe, versuche noch einen weiteren Superblock
<floogy> und pastebinit verwenden
<floogy> niCe, http://aniraj.blogspot.com/2006/05/data-recovery-technique-from-corrupted.html
<floogy> niCe, Was geht?
<niCe> ich überleg grad ob es nicht besser ist das ich einfach nachher n dd auf ne leicht platte die beschädigt ist machen soll, weil dann hätte ich wenigstens ne sicherung
<niCe> aber da muss ich warten bis meine andere platte fertig ist
<niCe> und das wird heute auch nix mehr :/
<trumon1293> hi
<bekks> niCe: Ich bin raus aus deinem Ticket. Viel Erfolg noch.
<niCe> ok, thx trotzdem
<floogy> niCe, was hattest Du noch gemacht? poste noch mal sudo blkid mit angeschlossener Platte.
<niCe> angeschlossen != gemountet oder?
<floogy> Du könntest bei e2fsck mal den superblock aus dem geposteten blog nehmen (4k Blöcke angenommen)
<bekks> richtig.
<floogy> niCe, ja ungemountet
<floogy> oder auch gemountet, das sollte egal sein denke ich.
<niCe> wird nicht aufgelistet
<floogy> was sagt fdisk -l und dmesg|tail, vielleicht ist an der externen noch ganz wasanderes kaputt 
<floogy> niCe, usb?
<niCe> nein sata
<floogy> extern?
<niCe> http://nopaste.info/2b147ff512.html
<niCe> nope intern
<theevilone> hi
<theevilone> ich hätte eine frage, ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich in virtualbox in meinem windows meinen gemeinsamen ordner finde
<theevilone> die gasterweiterung habe ich installiert und habe einen pfad von meinem ubuntu als gemeinsamen ordner angegeben, aber wo finde ich diesen jetzt in meinem virtuellen windows ?
<ppq> \\vboxsrv\share
<ppq> ist btw kein ubuntu-problem
<niCe> welcher part-type ist fat32
<k1l> niCe: ?
<zim_> hey, jemand da?
<k1l> ,frag? zim_ 
<shetlandpony> zim_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<zim_> okay :)
<zim_> hab grad meinen /usr/themes ordner gelöscht und wollte frage ob mir jmd seinen schicken kann? 
<theevilone> ppq, wenn ich das im explorer eingeb findet er nichts
<apollo13> du willst dein backup einspielen
<zim_>  /usr/share/themes sorry
<apollo13> ändert nichts an meiner antwort
<zim_> äh, nein?
<apollo13> nope
<zim_> backup von meinem home hab ich. aber nicht vom system :{
<ppq> theevilone, wenn du in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel kommst, verrate ich dir gerne, dass du das als pfad angeben musst wenn du im explorer auf "netzwerklauf verbinden" oder sinngemäß gehst
<theevilone> und ich seh gerade obwohl ich einen gemeinsamen ordner eingerichtet hab, steht im virtualbox fenster dass ich keine gemeinsamen ordner habe
<Frickelpit> zim_: livecd rein und kopieren
<jokrebel> zim_: und beim nächsten mal nicht löschen sondern umbenennen oder verschieben
<zim_> ah ja. gut idee ^^ danke
<apollo13> Frickelpit: inkonsistenzen zwischen dem paketsystem und dem fs sind immer guuuuut… aber bei themes würd ichs wohl auch riskieren
<zim_> ja, hab nicht aufgepasst -.-
<apollo13> nächstes mal hoffentlich schon ;)
<zim_> :D
<zim_> thx und bye
<jokrebel> gn8
<floogy> niCe,  c  FAT32 LBA;  7  HPFS/NTFS 
<theevilone> ich habe einen Acer Aspire 7535 mit einem AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-72 und 2 Grafikkarten, ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] und ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series], letztere Grafikkarte ist die deutlich stärkere von beiden, doch ist in ubuntu leider die schwache von beiden aktiviert und läuft mit dem FGXLR Treiber. ich habe schon öfters versucht dieses problem hie
<theevilone> r anzusprechen und irgendwie zu lösen, aber bisher war es leider erfolglos. ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir irgendwie dabei helfen könnt dass ich meine gute grafikkarte aktivieren kann und damit es evtl. doch mal schaffen könnte über meinen HDMI ausgang ein bild ausgeben zu können auf meinen TV und evtl. gehen dann auch mal meine flashvideos flüssiger und die leistung meines laptops geht nicht immer rapide in de
<theevilone> n keller wenn ich visuelle effekte an habe. 
<POVaddct> das problem ist, dass es fuer diese umschaltscheisse keinen standard gibt. das macht jeder notebookhersteller wie es ihm gefaellt. selbstverstaendlich undokumentiert.
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<theevilone> und das problem an der sache ist auch, dass ich mich nicht wirklich gut auskenne und ich deshalb unterstützung für einen neuling brauche
<POVaddct> im blog von david airlie kann man das wunderbar nachlesen
<MisterX> wo finde ich windows-netzwerk-freigaben in der konsole?
<MisterX> oder wo kann ich umstellen, dass nautilus mir nicht mehr die buttons in der breadcrumbs-list anzeigt, sondern den pfad?
<POVaddct> theevilone: die sache kann im moment auch von profis nicht erschoepfend geloest werden. der hersteller sind schuld.
<dAnjou> MisterX: in ~/.gvfs/ glaub ich
<k1l> theevilone: versuch mal die schwache graka im bios auszuknipsen. aber umschalten, wie bei win geht nicht, da fehlender offener dokumentation seitens der hersteller
<MisterX> dAnjou: jupp. vielen Dank! :D
<POVaddct> theevilone: unter windows funktioniert es, weil die hersteller ihre eigenen windowstreiber mitliefern. da muss microsoft gar nicht aktiv werden.
<dAnjou> MisterX: ich bin nicht sicher, ob das die feine englische is
<POVaddct> k1l: bei einem aktuellen sony kann man das im bios nicht mehr einstellen
<POVaddct> k1l: das muss das OS machen...
<MisterX> dAnjou: naja, französisch hat auch so seine vorteile ;)
<dAnjou> MisterX: naja, der ordner is nich umsonst ein versteckter
<k1l> POVaddct: oha
<MisterX> hm.
<POVaddct> k1l: ja, ganz tolle wurst. es gibt einen inoffiziellen bios-patch, danach gehts wieder.
<MisterX> ich will /home/user klonen
<theevilone> ok, das mit dem bios probier ich mal aus. schade dass es da wohl keine möglichkeit gibt. aber gibt es denn eine möglichkeit trotzdem meinen HDMI ausgang zu nutzen ? wenn ich meinen tv anschließe findet ubuntu keinen zweiten monitor, wenn ich einen anderen bildschirm per VGA anschließe findet er einen
<MisterX> könnte ich eigentlich auch mit scp machen...
<MisterX> oder?
<POVaddct> theevilone: vielleicht gehts bei deinem notebook ja.
<POVaddct> theevilone: vielleicht hat acer da nicht ein so schrottiges bios wie das -- uebrigens sauteure -- sony
<tim> hey ihr, it's me again. folgendes problem: ich sitz am laptop und hab nur sound mit den eingebauten lautsprechern... sobald ich kopfhörer einstecke höre ich gar nichts mehr... keinen sound aus den speakern und keinen kopfhörer sound
<POVaddct> theevilone: siehst du beide grafikkarten auf dem pci-bus oder nur eine?
<theevilone> POVaddct,  wo muss ich da nachschauen ?
<theevilone> (wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht gut aus)
<POVaddct> theevilone: lspci | grep VGA 
<POVaddct> theevilone: wenn da nur eine zeile kommt, siehst du nur eine
<theevilone> ja er zeigt beide an
<dAnjou> MisterX: würd ich vorziehen
<POVaddct> theevilone: das ist eher schlecht
<MisterX> dann mach ich das so.
<MisterX> danke euch
<POVaddct> theevilone: na guck erstmal ins bios, ob es da deaktierungsmoeglichkeiten gibt
<dAnjou> nette quit message
<theevilone> ok, bin gleich wieder da
<POVaddct> mal ehrlich, wer braucht diesen umschaltmuell? in ein notebook gehoert _eine_ grafikkarte, und zwar eine stromsparende. ansonsten isses kein notebook, sondern ein desktop-ersatz.
<theevilone> so, also im bios kann ich garnichts machen....aber über den befehl in der konsole zeigt er mir beide grafikkarten an, also erkennt er mal beide
<POVaddct> theevilone: einen schiebeschalter am geraet zum umschalten zwischen "stamina" und "performance" (so heisst es bei sony) gibt es nicht?
<tim> hey ihr, it's me again. folgendes problem: ich sitz am laptop und hab nur sound mit den eingebauten lautsprechern... sobald ich kopfhörer einstecke höre ich gar nichts mehr... keinen sound aus den speakern und keinen kopfhörer sound
<theevilone> hm, ne seh ich keinen
<POVaddct> theevilone: dann muss die umschaltung das betriebssystem machen. der support dafuer in linux ist aus oben genannten gruenden noch nicht fuer alle notebookmodelle vorhanden.
<theevilone> d.h. wenn es nicht automatisch die bessere aktiviert kann ich bei meinem latop auch nichts machen oder?
<ppq> tim, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme und speziell, falls du ne hda intel karte hast (siehe lspci): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<POVaddct> theevilone: wenn es keine hardware/bios-gestuetzte umschaltung gibt, nein. jedenfalls noch nicht. wie lange es dauert, bis sie die umschaltung fuer ati-karten auf acer-notebook rausgekriegt haben, weiss ich nicht.
<tim> ppq: ersteren link hatte ich schon, aber ich glaub der zweite ist mir neu... danke
<POVaddct> theevilone: wie gesagt, die hersteller legen da nichts offen
<theevilone> und das problem mit dem HDMI ausgang ? kann man das lösen?
<POVaddct> theevilone: da kenne ich die frage nicht
<POVaddct> theevilone: bin erst von 20 min in den channel gekommen
<theevilone> wenn ich meinen tv per HDMI kabel an meinen laptop anschließe und dann in ubuntu nach dem zweiten monitor suche findet er nichts
<POVaddct> theevilone: das koennte die gleiche ursache wie beim hdmi-ausgang des sony haben
<POVaddct> theevilone: dort ist der hdmi-ausgang fest an der performanteren karte und kann von der stromsparenden nicht genutzt werden
<theevilone> in windows konnte ich den hdmi ausgang auch mit der stromsparenden nutzen
<POVaddct> theevilone: okay, dann ist das beim sony anders
<theevilone> aber ubuntu erkennt nur monitore die ich per VGA anschließe
<POVaddct> theevilone: welche ausgabe liefert   xrandr  wenn du was am hdmi angeschlossen hast? benutze fuer die ausgabe bitte pastebin
<theevilone> http://pastebin.ca/1998242
<POVaddct> tja, der kennt als ausgaenge nur LVDS (internes display) und CRT1 (vga)
<POVaddct> kann es sein, dass unter windows eigentlich die performantere karte fuer hdmi genommen wird? wer garantiert dir, dass bei gestecktem hdmi wirklich nur die stromsparende laeuft?
<theevilone> dann muss ich wohl damit leben, dass ich einfach nicht ganz von windows wegkomme und für solche sachen eben ein neustart und windows starten notwendig ist oder?
<POVaddct> theevilone: vermutlich. bis sich da in sachen reverse engineering was tut.
<POVaddct> theevilone: die hersteller koennten ihren mist auch einfach mal dokumentieren, damit die kernel- bzw. xorg-entwickler nicht raten muessen
<theevilone> also das war so, dass man selbst unter windows erst von der acer website ein bios update machen musste und neue treiber installieren musste dass die bessere karte aktiv ist. und das habe ich auch erst längere zeit garnicht gewusst dass ich noch eine bessere grafikkarte habe und da ging aber HDMI immer
<POVaddct> theevilone: alles mit der heissen nadel gestrickt. das ist aber nichts neues.
<theevilone> ja ubuntu könnte so perfekt sein, wenn diese scheisse mit den treibern und dem ganzen mist nicht wäre...
<POVaddct> theevilone: und das liegt nicht an ubuntu
<theevilone> ja sondern an den ganzen dummen herstellern
<POVaddct> theevilone: die meisten hardwarehersteller sagen sich "wenns unter windows laeuft, passt es ja"
<POVaddct> theevilone: und da die treiber von ihnen selbst geschrieben werden (muessen), brauchen sie auch nicht offenzulegen.
<tim> ppq: did not work :/
<ppq> tim, sorry, worum ging's?
<tim> ppq: um das sound problem von eben... ich habe sound mit den laptop speakern, aber nicht über den audio ausgang
<ppq> ah, ok. was genau hat nicht funktioniert? sprich: was hast du rausgefunden, was hast du versucht?
<POVaddct> theevilone: ich habe mir vor drei jahren ein thinkpad gekauft, von dem ich wusste, dass es gut mit linux laeuft (das modell gab es zu dem zeitpunkt schon 6 monate)
<theevilone> naja, aber es hat sich schon deutlich gebessert, als ich ubuntu zum ersten mal vor vielleicht 2 jahren installiert hatte gab es einige sachen die so garnicht funktionieren wollten, angefangen bei den tasten an der maus die man extra mühseelig selbst konfigurieren musste ist es seit dem ich jetzt seit ein paar monaten wieder zu ubuntu gewechselt bin schon sehr viel besser. die einzigen probleme die ich habe ist die sache mit der
<theevilone>  grafikkarte und dem HDMI ausgang, und das meine flashvideos im browser ruckeln, also damit kann ich leben
<POVaddct> theevilone: wenn das teil jetzt kaputtginge, haette ich keine idee, was ich kaufen wuerde.
<tim> ppq: ich stecke die externen lautsprecher an, in dem moment verschwindet der sound von den speakern, aber die externen LS lassen nichts ertönen (sind aber in ordnung, habs mit anderem laptop ausprobiert)
<tim> ppq:  das system erkennt 2 soundkarten
<tim> ppq: am mixer liegt es meiner ansicht nach nicht
<POVaddct> theevilone: lenovo ist ja auch eifrig dabei, die qualitaet der thinkpads zu senken
<tim> ppq: die karten sind auch vernünftig installiert soweit ich das sehen, ich poste das mal eben
<theevilone> POVaddct, gibt es denn nicht eine lösung die mit linux perfekt läuft ?
<POVaddct> theevilone: zunaechst mal keine zu neue hardware
<tim> ppq: http://nopaste.info/bb6c70d4f8.html
<ppq> tim, ich meinte eigtl. die moduloption
<POVaddct> theevilone: am besten irgendwas, zu dem man im netz schon vernuenftige linuxerfahrungen lesen kann
<tim> ppq: dell-m6 hab ich ausprobiert
<POVaddct> theevilone: und mit vernuenftig meine ich nicht nur "ja, laeuft" sondern eine detaillierte ausgabe von lspci, lsusb usw.
<theevilone> POVaddct, was mir noch grad einfällt is ein problem mit dem sound, dass ich seit dem wechsel von 10.04 auf 10.10 habe, wenn ich über die laptop lautsprecher musik höre und dann boxen anschließe muss ich extra in den audio einstellungen was umstellen dass es dann auf den boxen läuft und nichtmehr auf den laptop lautsprechern, das versteh ich auch nicht ganz...
<POVaddct> theevilone: da kann ich leider nicht helfen. ich benutze kein gnome der kde, und damit auf kein pulse audio.
<ppq> tim, ahjo. naja, das ati hdmi ding kannst du ignorieren. keine ahnung, woran's dann liegen kann, wenn du n paar modelle als moduloption durchprobiert hast. mal nach der genauen notebookbeeichnung +ubuntu gegoogelt?
<POVaddct> *gnome oder kde
<tim> ppq: hab ich, aber ich tus nochmal :) sprich mir mal mut zu... ich richte das linux system mittlerweile seit 1 woche ein und bin etwas demotiviert^^
<ppq> *pat pat* du machst das schon ;)
<theevilone> naja, ich sag trotzdem mal danke soweit! jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall mal schlauer was das angeht und solang man parallel zu ubuntu noch ein windows installiert hat ist es ja halb so wild
<POVaddct> theevilone: um noch einen draufzulegen zum hardwarethema: http://chris.silmor.de/slides/hardware_reloaded.pdf
<POVaddct> theevilone: mein diesjaehriger beitrag zur ubucon
<theevilone> nette arbeit
<POVaddct> mit latex-beamer gemacht
<POVaddct> aber das sieht man wohl
<tim> ppq: ich hab wie gesagt einigen ärger mit der dell hardware... ich sehe gerade, dass dell ein image zur installation auf ihren rechner anbietet... das soll auf die hardware abgestimmt sein. ist das sinnvoll die installation dann erneut zu machen?
<theevilone> noch eine kleine frage hätte ich noch bevor ich dann mal wieder abhau. wie läuft das mit der startprogrammeinstellung ? ich bekomm es nicht gebacken dass beispielsweise pidgin beim start gestartet wird
<POVaddct> theevilone: kann ich wieder nix zu sagen, hier laeuft kein gnome, sondern fluxbox
<k1l> ,autostart? theevilone 
<shetlandpony> theevilone, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<ppq> tim, ein image mit ubuntu? wenn dein notebook nicht sowieso von dell auch mit ubuntu zur auswahl ausgeliefert wird, wird das wahrscheinlich nicht helfen
<theevilone> wie kann man denn die zeit einstellen, die abläuft während man beim booten seine betriebssysteme auswählen kann?
<POVaddct> theevilone: such mal im ubuntu-wiki nach grub2-konfiguration. ich hab hier noch grub1.
<POVaddct> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<POVaddct> da
<LupusE> hi
<POVaddct> theevilone: sieht so aus, dass man nur in /etc/default/grub was aendert und danach die werte mit update-grub in die eigentlichen konfigdateien uebertraegt
<theevilone> ich kann mich noch erinnern dass das garnicht so kompliziert war
<theevilone> ich find aber nichts im wiki
<POVaddct> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<floogy> theevilone, echo "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5" |sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub
<floogy> o.ä.
 * POVaddct geht ins bett. gn8.
<POVaddct> floogy: ohne update-grub danach wird das nix bringen
<floogy> oder mit sed -i arbeiten
<floogy> oder gedit
<k1l> oder einfach den artikel lesen, verstehen und befolgen :)
<floogy> POVaddc, klar
<floogy> k1l, noch besser
<theevilone> bei dem befehl passiert bei mir garnichts o.O
<floogy> welchem?
<theevilone> sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub
<floogy> Naja, das war'ne Pipe. Luieß besser den Wiki-Artikel
<k1l> theevilone: lies den artikel. blind befehle abtippen bringt dich auf kurz oder lang in schwierigkeiten
<floogy>  Luieß/Lies
<theevilone> /etc/default/grub das muss ich öffnen um es zu ändern, aber wie öffne ich das?
<floogy> ,sudo? theevilone
<shetlandpony> theevilone: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<theevilone> command not found wenn ichs mit sudo eingeb
<floogy> ,editor? theevilone 
<shetlandpony> theevilone, Editor ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor - Weitere Infos im query ...
<floogy> -> sudo $EDITOR
<k1l> theevilone: du wirst nicht darum herumkommen dich mit der materie linux zu beschäftigen. also mach es jetzt und lies den artikel komplett. oben sind z.b. grundlagen verlinkt, die du benötigst für den artikel
<floogy> ,Grundlagen?
<shetlandpony> floogy, Grundlagen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> floogy: sudo bei grafischen editoren ist aber urgs :/
<floogy> Ja? ;)
<schweegi> nabend, wie kann ich bei ubuntu via terminal auslesen wielange das system schon seit dem letzten starten läuft?
<floogy> k1l, deshalb würde ich jased -i empfehlen ;)
<schweegi> *kubuntu
<floogy> jased/jased
<floogy> nein
<k1l> schweegi: uptime
<floogy> Leerzeichen werden verschluckt - einfach so
<schweegi> k1l: danke :)
<floogy> schweegi, oder w z.B.
<floogy> w|head -n1;)
<theevilone> /etc/default/grub: 34: ect: not found was heisst das? 
<theevilone> ich hab das jetzt gefunden was ich machen soll, es steht dabei dass ich danach update-grub ausführen soll, das macht er aber nicht
<floogy> theevilone, Leerzeichen? Dreher?
<theevilone> sudo update-grub
<floogy> sudo update-grub
<theevilone> ^^
<serenity> ect klingt nach einem /etc Typo
<theevilone> wenn ich das genau so eingeb gibt er mir den obengenannten fehler aus
<floogy> theevilone, Du schwindelst uns was vor.
<floogy> Guck noch mal genau hin
<theevilone> theevilone@EvilOne-Laptop:~$ sudo update-grub
<theevilone> /etc/default/grub: 34: ect: not found
<k1l> oh noez, was hat er nun da eingetragen?
<k1l> theevilone: schau mal in die /etc/default/grub. da hast du (mit dem befehl eben, den du ja einfach eingetippt hast) eine flasche zeile eingefügt
<k1l> theevilone: nimm die zeile raus und lass dir das ne lehre sein
<floogy> k1l, oh dann hat er doch 'ne pipe eingegeben?
<theevilone> und was muss ich da rauslöschen ?
<k1l> theevilone: nopaste die mal
<theevilone> http://pastebin.ca/1998291
<k1l> theevilone: zeiel 34 "ect" muss raus
<serenity> zeile 43 evtl. auch ;)
<k1l> und das unten da auch
<floogy> Zeile 34 Löschen und in Zeile 5 die Raute herausnehmen
<floogy> theevilone, Bist Du Skandinavier? ;)
<k1l> floogy: falsch
<theevilone> nein ? ;)
<serenity> sieht so aus, als wenn jemand versucht vim zu beenden und nicht weiß wie
<k1l> er will keinen hidden timeout. er will die grub_timeout anpassen
<theevilone> so jetzt ging der befehl ;)
<theevilone> hoff das geht jetzt so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab
<theevilone> ich probier das jetzt mal
<k1l> theevilone: nopaste nochmal die etc/default/grub
<floogy> k1l, Ah, ok. Stimmt.
<theevilone> http://pastebin.ca/1998294
<k1l> theevilone: die raute bei zeiel 5 wieder rein. und dann den richtigen trigger anpassen
<theevilone> warum jetzt wieder rein ?
<theevilone> und was ist ein trigger ?
<k1l> theevilone: weisst du was "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" macht?
<theevilone> nein
<floogy> k1l, Bei mir ist in Zeile 5-7 keine Raute davor, es ist aber kein hidden Menü
<k1l> theevilone: dann lies es mal im artikeln nach
<theevilone> also die raute rein und gut is oder?
<theevilone> ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr irgendwelche artikel zu lesen
<k1l> floogy: dann nutzt du kein ubuntu, oder da stimmt sonst was nicht
<k1l> theevilone: dann verballer dir dein system ruhig. hast ja eben gesehen, wie schnell das geht. EOS
<floogy> k1l, Nee, steht nur auf 5 ;)
<theevilone> das kommt davon wenn ich zu viel lese und mein ich muss irgendwelche befehle eingeben
<floogy> theevilone, Da muss ich k1l recht geben.
<theevilone> ich hab nicht vor mich irgendwann mal gut mit linux auszukennen, ich möchte nur ein paar sachen anpassen und fertig
<theevilone> http://pastebin.ca/1998301
<theevilone> ist das jetzt so in ordnung ?
<floogy> theevilone, Schazu Dir halt Zeile 5bis7 an und denkDir deinen Teil. Dabnach update-grub
<floogy> sollte klappen
<theevilone> das grub timeout hab ich auf 3 gesetzt
<theevilone> das hab ich ja bewusst so gemacht
<theevilone> und sonst hab ich nichts geändert, also sollte es schon passen so
<floogy> Wiki-Lesen ist trotzdem das erste was man in solche Fällen machen sollte.
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-14
<kultviech> kubuntu schaltet die uhrzeit beim hochfahren immer automatisch auf utc um, wie kann ich das verhindern?
<Fuchs> kultviech: kcmshell4 clock    Zeitzone
<kultviech> Fuchs: die ist ja auf Berlin eingestellt und trotzdem utc
<Fuchs> koennte dann ein systemweites Problem sein, Systemzeitzone neu konfigurieren
<kultviech> fuchs: date sagt
<kultviech> Mo 14. Nov 01:03:58 CET 2011
<Fuchs> heh
<Fuchs> okay, CET klingt gut
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit  << das trotzdem mal lesen
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<lovebuntu> Welches Programm gibt es für Ubuntu um zwei Verzeichnisse und deren Inhalt auf Unterschiede zu prüfen und dies grafisch darstellen?
<lovebuntu> huhu
<lovebuntu> Welches Programm gibt es für Ubuntu um zwei Verzeichnisse und deren Inhalt auf Unterschiede zu prüfen und dies grafisch darstellen?
<lovebuntu> habe es selber gefunden: http://is.gd/5IcR0l
<black> moin alle, ich bräuchte eure hilfe, folgendes problem  Modem(LAN-Kabel)-->Netbook (via Hostapd)WLAN--> Laptop . So, ich hab ständig verbindungseinbrüche ich bin grad mal ein paar logdateien durchgegangen, leider verstehe ich die meldungen nicht siehe :  http://pastebin.com/gtSRQNpn   evtl. könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, wo der wurm drinne ist 
<black> ich denke ich  sollte gegen abend nochmal nachfragen :)
<Andy1978> black: gute Idee und ggf. schreiben ob das dmesg vom Netbook oder Laptop ist
<black> Andy1978, netbook
<black> aller dann ... uuuun wech
<jokrebel> moing
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier ein eingescanntes PDF, aber es steht auf dem Kopf. Wie korrigiere ich das am elegantesten? (Nicht nur im Anzeige-Programm, sondern so, dass es auch in der Datei selbst gedreht wird)
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: schau mal im wiki, es gibt ne menge relativ einfacher programme um pdfs seitenweise zu bearbeiten. ich denke eins kann das... pdfshuffler oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: wobei ein "eingescanntes pdf" ja ohnehin nur ein pdf-wrapper um eine bitmapdatei ist *SCNR*
<RedNifre> Ja, sicher. Der Scanner schickt es eben als PDF per E-Mail an mich und das ist auch so in Ordnung.
<RedNifre> Dachte dass bei Ubuntu vielleicht schon irgendwas dabei ist, um ein komplettes PDF zu drehen, aber ich werde wohl einfach den ersten PDF-Editor aus dem Software-Center installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: "dabei" ist höchstens imagemagick, das *könnte* es vielleicht können. aber halt kein klickibunti dann
<RedNifre> Brauch ja auch kein Klickibunti.
<RedNifre> Aber jetzt ist es eh zu spät, habe schon im Software-Center auf Installieren geklickt.
<RedNifre> Imagemagick ist anscheinend sowieso nicht installiert (Man kann aber die man page lesen... wie geht denn das?)
<zeitsofa> moin moin 
<RedNifre> moin!
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich ein schlaues tool, dass die Seiten von einem eingescannten Dokument automagisch begradigt? (Bin zu faul das von Hand nachzubessern)
<zeitsofa> hat jemand nen denkansatz wieso plymouth einfach mein bootsplash nicht ändert?
<apollo13> sachtmal kann ich die ssh escape sequences auch vom server aus issuen?
<zeitsofa> apollo13: kannst du die frage für mich mal anders formulieren? ich weiß nicht so ganz worauf du hinaus willst
<apollo13> zeitsofa: ich kann im ssh ja eine escape sequence ala ~C eingeben um das ssh prompt zu öffnen, nimm nun an ich mach ssh bla -C some_script -- kann some_script das auch irgendwie machen?
<zeitsofa> apollo13: afaik ja: CSI="$ESC[" 
<apollo13> zeitsofa: dumme frage, hast du docs dazu, nach CSI zu googlen ist meh
<zeitsofa> apollo13: nur das hier: http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.php/Escape_sequences_in_shell_scripts http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.php/ISO-6429 
<apollo13> zeitsofa: thx mal gucken
<pog> Moin. Wie kann ich am einfachsten einen HTTP-Pfad (Directory-list) die Dateien runtercopieren?
<k1l> pog: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe: mit nem brwoserplugin. down them all für fx z.b.
<zeitsofa> pog: http://www.cul.de/data/freex52005pr.pdf 
<dadrc> wget
<zeitsofa> dadrc: verbirgt sich hinter meinem link :) sind wir wohl einer meinung - wenn ich nun noch die doku zu curl finde wo das beschrieben ist :D
<pog> danke, weisst Dur grad die *korrekten" Parms von wget? 
<pog> ich bin noch am schauen von httpfs. 
<apollo13> zeitsofa: okay ich bin wohl zu dumm dafür, zumindest seh ich nicht wie ich damit das ssh prompt aufbekomm
<dadrc> pog: Ich dachte, du hast eine Indexseite? 
<jokrebel> Warum will mein 10.04LTS pdf-links immer nur downloaden. Direktes öffnen steht nicht zur Auswahl. Immer erst Speichern zu müssen um das dort dann zu suchen und zu öffnen ist schon lästig.
<pog> ja, ich hab den Link von zeitsofa grad geoeffnet, recorsives wget...
<dadrc> jokrebel, Browserß
<jokrebel> dadrc: Chromium
<dadrc> pog, wget -r indexseite sollte alles runterladen, was da verlinkt ist
<zeitsofa> pog: wget -r http://foo.bar/barfoo << ? 
<pog> das hat glaube mit den mime-Tipes zu tun, zudem koennte es abhaenig sein, was der Downloader fuer Attribute angebit.
<pog> danke besgtens dadrc und zeitsofa, ich probier das mal.
<pog> eigentlich moechte ich wirklich alles ab einer Index-Seite runterladen,nicht unbedingt rekursiv.
<ppq> jokrebel, ich glaube, google chrome hat nen integrierten pdf-viewer. chromium nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> halbwegs brauchbarer viewer für remote-svn repositories gesucht (revisionen, diffs, etc) - jemand nen tip?
<ppq> allerdings hast du dann auch den ganzen googlekram am hals ;)
<pog> ein Plugin kann das VErhalten des Browsers aendern, ich hab mal ein midi-Plugin installiert (das nicht ging) und dann koennte ich die midi aber nicht mehr downloaden.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: websvn?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: nope, hat das repo nicht.
<deem> obwohl. ich weiß gar nicht ob der die dateien auch anzeigen kann, aber die struktur
<deem> hä?
<deem> wie hat es nicht?
<deem> ist nicht dein eigenes repo?
<pog> ich bin ueberzeugt, dass es ein Webinterface fuer SVN gibt, aber man muesste etwas suchen.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: nope. nicht mein repo.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: gut. dann hat sich das erledigt :D
<ppq> jokrebel, ansonsten integriert sich auch der pdf-reader von adobe in chromium und andere browser
<zeitsofa> pog: wget -r http://foo.bar/index.html mal versucht?
<jokrebel> Besteht denn nicht wenigstens die Möglichkeit beim anklicken eines PDF-Links (zb. den hier von 10:50) dass mich Ubuntu dann fragt, ob ich "speichern" will oder "öffnen mit". Mit anderen Dateien klappt das ja auch nur nicht bei PDF.
<deem> ppq: der reader von adobe integriert sich in chromium? das halte ich für ein gerücht
<LetoThe2nd> zur klärung: ich suche _kein_ webinterface zur installation auf dem server, sondern ein lokal bei mir benutzbares tool. vergleichbar dem repo-browser von tortoisesvn unter windows.
<pog> o.k. zeitsofa ich probier das mal so, gute Idee.
<dadrc> jokrebel, "Ubuntu" kann das nicht, das ist ziemlich sicher eine Browsersache
<jokrebel> Muss ja gar nicht im Browser dargestellt werden, der Dokumentenviewer würde mir schon reichen; nur halt möglichst ohne erst umständlich speichern zu müssen.
<ppq> deem, jo, chromium kommt mit plugins klar, die sich an die netscape api halten
<ppq> deem, wie bspw. flash und adobe-reader mit dem nsplginwrapper
<ppq> das ist ein standard, den jeder vernünftige browser versteht
<zeitsofa> jokrebel:  mein browser macht die pdfs auch auf und dann hab ich unten rechts nen knopp zum speichern
<ppq>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so - das ist das plugin chromum guckt sich auch in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins um
<deem> ppq: ich habe bei mir acroread installiert, aber kein plugin in meinem chromium
<ppq> kann sein dass mans einrichten muss, aber möglich isses
<dadrc> jokrebel, ich kann unten in der Downloadleiste bei Chromium "Open" und "Always open" auswählen, ohne irgendwelche Addons.
<ppq> wird auch langsam ot, bin schon still
<ppq> jokrebel, aha, man kann das chrome-pdf-plugin auch unter chromium nutzen: http://chromestory.com/2010/11/how-to-enable-chromes-inbuilt-pdf-plugin-in-chromium-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony-bot> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/8xhsx47 | How to Enable Chrome's Inbuilt PDF Plugin in Chromium #Ubuntu
<jokrebel> Wenn ich den Link anklicke, öffnet sich ein leere Tab im Browser und sofort ein Fenster (Nautilus?) "Datei speichern".
<dadrc> jokrebel, guck mal in den Optionen unter... Moment.
<dadrc> Preferences → Under the Hood → Clear Auto-Opening Settings
<pog> vielleicht waere es geschickter, alle Dateinamen zu extrahieren, dann ein nicht rekursives wget. 
<pog> aber mal schauen, was er nun runtergeladen hat, oder noch wird, ob das brauchbar ist.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Schwer zu übersetzten - In den Chromium-Einstellungen?
<dadrc> ja
<pog> jokrebel: reagiert es in Mozilla (oder einem anderen Browser) auch so?. V.a. wuerde ich noch kontrolieren, ob alle pdf so reagieren.
<dadrc> jokrebel, nimm halt sonst die Suche. Wird schon Öffnen auf dem Button stehen :)
<zeitsofa> hat jemand nen paar tools zum db stresstestig und bandbreiten stresstest?
<dadrc> linuxisos mit bittorrent ;)
<jokrebel> Wenn ich den Link unter Firefox aufrufe, kommt nicht nur "Datei speichern" sondern das bekannt Auswahlfenster "Wie soll Firefox mit dieser Datei verfahren" wo mann dann "Öffnen mit" bzw. "speichern" wählen kann. So hätt ich das gerne unter Chromium auch.
<scoopex> ich hab da mal einen upstart job eingetragen....und das funktioniert auch mit initctl...was muss man tun das die initctl-jobs auch als sys-v emulation zur verfügung stehen ...also links in /etc/init.d/<job>
<pog> interessant, wget generiert zwar ein index.html, aber wenn ich mit dem schauen gehe, sehe ich die index-Seite nicht. Das Problem scheint mir jetzt, dass wget dann pkto rekursion auf der Hauptseite anfaengt (aber ich will ein Pfad).
<pog> ich glaube ich bin schneller wenn ich die Sachen von Hand "ziel speicher unter" abspreichere...
<k1l> pog: mit down them all wäre das nicht passiert
<pog> ich versuche das mal...
<pog> dassieht ja 
<pog> wunderbar aus, firfox hat wirklcih fast alles an Addons :-)
<pog> hab mich etwa frueh gefreut, das addon kann irgendwie (ab mozilla addons) nicht runtergeladen werden :-(
<dadrc> Muss an dir liegen, bei mir geht das.
<pog> hab auf 2 PC progiert... es oeffent zwar das Fenster, aber man kann das Plugin nicht selektieren, und Download macht dann nichts, vllt. falsche Firefox version.
<pog> warst Du auch hier dadrc https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/developers
<dadrc> Der Link geht jedenfalls auch bei mir
<pog> komischerweise downloadet es zur Zeit bei mir nicht...
<pog> ich probier spaeter nochmals.
<pog> auf dem einen PC sehe ich das Addon nun in der Browserkonfig, vllt. kommts jetzt. danke auf jedenfall!
<pog> na, jetzt muss ich ausgerechnet den Browser schliessen, wo ich soviele FEnster eigentlich brauche...
<win5hit> moin moin, ich versuche grad ne ubuntu(11.10) vm auf hyper-v zu aufzusetzen. beim boot von cd erhalte ich erstmal ne meldung wegem nicht vorhandenen smbus. danach lande ich für ein paar sekunden auf ner shell und dann wirds "schwarz" :) hab nen blinkenden cursor, aber seit ~3-4 minuten tut sich nix mehr. eingaben kann ich machen, passiert aber nix. soweit ich heraus gefunden habe ist das wegem smbus nur ein warning u
<k1l> ,512? win5hit 
<shetlandpony-bot> win5hit: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<win5hit> zack und abgeschnitten... i see
<win5hit> mom pastebin
<win5hit> http://pastebin.com/S6JFFVGC
<win5hit> grundsätzlich laufen linux vms mal auf dem host, hab ein arch linux am laufen, dass verhält sich brav. ich muss jetzt noch ne ubuntu vm haben weil ich ein android system bauen will, und mir ein paar libs unter arch fehlen.
<pog> was kann denn das sein, wenn die Addons einfach nicht installiert werden (hab grad mit firebug probiert).
<pog> na, ich werde mal den Browser zuerst neu starten.
<LetoThe2nd> fürs protokoll: kdesvn scheint ganz ok zu tun.
<win5hit> interessant, bekomme den smbus fehler auch wenn ich virtualbox verwende. allerdings startet da der "installer"
<pog> ... da ich den Laptop immer Standby habe, wurde wohl mal ein Update gemacht, und das bockierte offenbar meine Installation von downthemall
<jokrebel> win5hit: Und weshalb stellst Du die Frage nicht bei den Arch-Leuten?
<pog> win5hit: ich hab viel mit qemu installationen adhoc getestet, es ist nicht immer ganz identisch zu einem real existierenden PC, und auch diese koennen ja unterswchiedlich reagieren.
<pog> das Resultat von downthemall ist gut!!! danke fuer den Tipp.
<k1l> war zwar scheinbar ne odyssee. aber immerhin :)
<pog> klappt ja nie was auf anhieb, oder selten jedenfalls.
<you-genius> ü - weiß zufällig jemand, wie das paket heißt, welches ich installieren muss, welches dann für mich nach "zusätzlichen treibern" sucht ?¿
<k1l> ich glaube du meinst jockey. und das ist schon mit dabei
<you-genius> ich teste gerade bodhi auf virtual-box - das ist ein wenig spartanisch aufgebaut - thx for inf
<k1l> you-genius: da fragst du dann am besten direkt den bodhi support
<you-genius> das ist hinfällig - jockey installiert gerade und laut wiki ists genau das, wonach ich gesucht hatte - mir fehglte ja nur der paketname
<k1l> you-genius: aber für die zukunft dann bitte an die jungs wenden. die wissen, besser was da wie wo verändert wurde
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer/zerwas#PDF-Dateien-in-Chromium-anzeigen hat mich weitergebracht. Danke nochmal an alle.
<you-genius> das ist aber unnötig viel hickhack - die frage die ich hatte bezog sich auf den ubuntuunetrbau und wurde mit dem ersten hinweis beantwortet
<you-genius> ich bedanke mich nochmal
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Kann ich die Anzahl der Desktops irgendwie von 4 auf 9 ändern?
<RedNifre> ok, hat sich erledigt
<fecub> moin! ich möchte mit dem 'cp' befehl eine datei in mehrere verzeichnisse kopieren. Ist das überhaupt möglich? wenn nicht, wie könnte ich sowas dennoch lösen?
<apollo13> cp a verz1; cp a verz2 :þ
<dadrc> for dir in list do cp file dir
<apollo13> die verzeichnise kannst ja mit nem find oder was auch immer finden
<fecub> apollo13, würde sehr lange dauern! weil ich sehr viele verzeichnisse habe, dadrc muss ich ausprobieren
<fecub> dankeschön
<apollo13> for i in `find -name "*bla" -type d`; do cp file $i; done
<fecub> ah dankeschön, funktioniert super
<pog> apropos wget: so geht es wget -c -r -l1 -nd -np -R.php -erobots=off http://URL/pfad    - httpfs2 scheint mehr dazu zu sein, um z.B. .iso direkt ab Web zu mounten.
<pog> ein paar Parms sind sicher nicht unbedingt notwendig, hier schiesse ich robot.txt und die php-Dateien aus, zweitere kommen ja eh nicht unaufgeloest.
<mat619> Tag zusammen! Brauche dringend Hilfe mit einem 10.04 LTS System hier auf der Arbeit. Zum einen bekomme ich hier regelmäßig "fork: ressource is temporarily unavailable", woraufhin kein einziger Prozess mehr lauffähig ist und ich den Rechner hart abschalten muss, und zum anderen ändern sich willkürlich immer mal wieder die Berechtigungen von /bin oder /sbin Programmen auf 700!   O_o
<mat619> letzteres verhindert auch immer mal wieder das booten, wenn mount oder andere "unwichtige" programme plötzlich 700er berechtigungen haben.
<mat619> Könnte an Bastille oder anderen system hardening tools liegen, die mein Vorgänger auf dem Ding installiert hat, aber es passiert nur sporadisch, das spricht eigentlich gegen ein im Hintergrund agierendes, Regeln durchsetzendes Programm.
<dadrc> Würd ich von ausgehen, das ist jedenfalls nichts, was einfach so passiert.
<deem> mat619: ich empfehle eine neuinstallation, wenn du nicht weißt, was dein vorgänger da installiert hat.
 * deem ist eh für eine neuinstallation bei firmenrechner zwecks datenschutz
<dadrc> Was das mit Fork angeht: ich würd auf zu restriktiv gesetzte Threadlimits pro User tippen, aber das ist ohne weitere Fakten nur geraten.
<dadrc> Ansonsten: Was deem sagt, die Kiste klingt ziemlich kaputtgebastelt
<mat619> deem: würde ich, wenn's nicht paar dinge gäbe, die ich schlecht neu aufsetzen kann ohne kenntnisse wie's gemacht wurde. darum wollt ich mal sehen, wie ich das abstellen kann, um zeit zu gewinnen, bis ich genug hintergrundkenntnisse hab um's ordentlich neu zu machen.
<mat619> dadrc: Threadlimits! na klar, /etc/security/limits.conf
<mat619> dadrc: danke, guter tipp. darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen, freilich, fork beachtet ja prozess/threadlimits
<dadrc> =)
<geser> ein "geerbtes" System ohne Dokumentation?
<mat619> geser: mit wenig doku, sagen wirs mal so. ich arbeite mich grad rein.
<mat619> dadrc: prozess softlimit 100, hardlimit 150! damit dürfte das ressouce unavailable vom tisch sein, hab's verdoppelt. denke da kam das system leicht an die grenze
<mat619> nun wär echt nur noch zu klären, wer da hin und wieder sachen wie mount (letzte woche), ifconfig (das wars heute) oder dergleichen auf 700 oder auch sporadisch 000 setzt!
<dadrc> mat619, da würd ich mir echt die Tools deines Vorgängers angucken
<mat619> wär's denkbar, dass prozesse an den dateien gearbeitet haben und währenddessen in das thread/proc limit gerannt sind, sodass die programme nicht fertig liefen?
<dadrc> Sollte keine Rechte ändern, sowas.
<mat619> dadrc: bin dabei, aber aus bastille und clamtk hab ich noch nix gefunden. alle partitionen sind fein säuberlich aufgeteilt, berechtigungen und limits sinnvoll angepasst... recht liebevoll gemacht eigentlich, aber irgendwas läuft amok.
<mat619> und die limits in /etc/security/limits.conf waren einfach zu eng glaub ich. vielleicht arbeite ich mit mehr multitasking wie er damals, sodass es ihm nie aufgefallen ist? ka
<mat619> irgendein rootkit-detektor oder sowas ist auch noch drauf laut doku, aber sinnigerweise nicht namentlich genannt :/
<dadrc> mat619, da wirst du wohl in den Logs buddeln müssen in der Hoffnung, da irgendwas zu finden
<geser> mat619: ist es "rkhunter"? spontan fällt mir kein weiteres Rootkit-Detektor-Programm ein
<mat619> chkrootkit hab ich grad gefunden
<koegs> wichtige daten sichern, frisch installieren, stress vorbei *my2cents*
<mat619> koegs: ich arbeite dran, begründung s. o., hatt ich schon deem geschrieben
<mat619> geser: also chkrootkit ist drauf, auch in cron.daily mit einem script eingetragen, aber das hat noch nie etwas geloggt. ich nehm das mal als gutes zeichen, dann hat es wohl nie was gefunden. der kann also schon mal nicht der reinpfuscher sein
<deem> mat619: mal in die crontab geschaut? (crontab -e)
<mat619> deem: ja, ist leer
<deem> ich wäre immernoch fürs neuinstallieren. was sind denn das für kuriose sachen, die du nicht wieder hinbekommst wenn du sie löscht?
<mat619> deem: in erster linie haufenweise scripten für backups mit zahlreichen netzlaufwerken und ftp-anbindungen... bin bereits dabei mich durchzuarbeiten um herauszufinden, wer was macht und wieso und weshalb, wie die jeweiligen zugangsdaten sind, welche maschinen das überhaupt sind... dauert halt.
<deem> mat619: solche skripte kann man kopieren und behalten
<deem> man muss die nicht mitformatieren
<mat619> deem: die scripte schon, deren abhängigkeiten aber nicht. das hässliche ist, dass manche netzlaufwerke z. b. unter gnome gemountet wurden, und passwort speichern ausgewählt wurde. so werden die erstmal neu gemountet, sind unter dem pfad den die scripte wollen erreichbar, aber mir sind deren zugangsdaten nicht bekannt... solche lustigen basteleien.
<deem> zugangsdaten gehören immer dokumentiert.
<mat619> davon gibts paar mehr noch, sonst wär ich längst durch damit... was glaubt ihr wie gern ich die kiste hier plattmachen würde? :/  
<deem> wenn du weiter daran herumbastelst wirst du die passwörter allerdings auch nicht herausfinden
<mat619> deem: wem sagst du das, klar doch, aber die praxis ist anders. ich schrei hier seit tagen frustriert wände an
<deem> passwörter neu setzen, rechner plattmachen. freuen
<mat619> ja, paar basteleien gibts noch die ich auflösen muss (hauptsächlich selbstgebaute scriptbasierte überwachungsfunktionen mit diversen tools, die ich erstmal alle auflisten muss) aber nun gut, ende in sicht.
<mat619> anyhow, zu dem spontanen permission-gewechsele hat keiner ne idee?
<geser> leider nicht
<mat619> das ist derart wirr, dass ich keine idee hab was das sein kann. es muss ja im rootkontext laufen, das schließt ja schon mal ne menge aus... dennoch bleibt zuviel über, und google spuckt nix aus dazu
<geser> stimmen wengistens die md5sum der Programme noch?
<mat619> geser: öh gute frage. ohne eine md5-sum-list der originalprogramme zu haben krieg ich das doch nicht raus, oder?
<geser> falls du ein anderes "sauberes" System hast, kannst du mal auf beiden die md5sum berechnen und vergleichen
<geser> oder du lädst dir  das .deb runter, entpackst es in einem temporären Verzeichnis und vergleichst dann
<mat619> hm ob sich das noch rentiert... denke nächste woche werd ich das ding eh neu aufsetzen können. bis dahin müsst ich mit nachdokumentieren durch sein
<mat619> derweil wärs nur schön, wenns zuverlässig liefe, das vieh.
<mat619> grad probiert virtualbox zu starten, VBoxSVC: error: second fork() failed (errno = 11)  *heul*
<mat619> hat er die geänderte limits.conf nicht im laufenden betrieb neu eingelesen? dann bin ich mal durchbooten.... :/
<mat619> hab aktuell 172 prozese, und das limit stand vorher auf 150. scheint als würde hier was schiefhängen.
<mat619> danke euch für die hilfe soweit, ich boote mal durch und sehe zu dass ich weiterkomme. mit bisschen glück läuft er danach ja stabil und ich kann ihn ende nächster woche plattmachen :)
<XO> hi
<XO> Kann ich eigentlich xcfe gefahrlos durch ldxe ersetzen?
<jokrebel> XO: Gefahrlos ist nichts im Leben. Aber theoretisch kann man xfce und lxde sogar parallel installiert haben um beim Einloggen entscheiden welche DE gestartet wird.
<bullgard4> X0: Was ist "gefahrlos"? Mach vorher ein Backup!
<XO> ich meine wenn ich jetzt xfce habe, kann ich das ohne Neuinstallation, über die Packetverwaltung in ldxe ändern? (Das mit dem Backup ist ne gute Idee)
<jokrebel> XO: Ja - einfach zusätzlich (IIRC) lubuntu-desktop (Metapaket) nachinstallieren. 
<XO> Ok danke. eht das dann schneller als xfce?
<MeMyself> Ich hab eine Frage, gibt es eine möglichkeit Ubuntu in den Standby-modus zu geben und trotzdem bei stromausfall von der festplatte zu starten als wäre ein image auf die festplatte geschrieben worden wie im ruhezustand also eine mischung aus ruhezustand und standby?
<kurz> bekomme folgenden fehler beim versuche apache2 per synaptic zu installieren:  Die Datei »http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2.2-bin_2.2.17-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb« konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden
<shetlandpony-bot> kurz's url: http://tinyurl.com/csmf667 | 404 Not Found
<geser> kurz: aktualisier mal die Paketlisten
<kurz> geser: wie ?
<kurz> geser: ok, geht nun. danke
<Haraldo> Aus-Laptop, 11.10, GraKa GeForce GT 555M: Proprietäre Treiber für die GraKa können nicht installiert werden, Paste Jockeylog http://paste.pocoo.org/show/507697/ Was muss ich tun um diese installieren zu können?
<deem> Haraldo: wie installierst du den treiber?
<Haraldo> Deem, über die Systemeinstellung/Zusätzliche Treiber, kein 3D-Modus, weder in Unity noch in Gnome 3.
<deem> Haraldo: öffne mal ein terminal und gib dort ein "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" und die ausgabe davon packst du dann bitte in ein pastebin.
<deem> ,paste? Haraldo 
<shetlandpony-bot> Haraldo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Haraldo> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/507702/
<deem> ist doch installiert
<Haraldo> Hmm, ich kann es nicht aktivieren.
<deem> hast du ein programm, dass sich nvidia-settings nennt?
<Haraldo> Ja.
<deem> dann starte das mal und lass dir davon eine xorg.conf generieren
<deem> dann den xserver neustarten oder den rechner rebooten
<Haraldo> Danke Deem.
<Haraldo> deem, was habe ich nun zu tun?
<Haraldo> deem, nun startet das System nicht mehr nach neu generierter xorg.conf.
<Haraldo> Es kommt nur kurz der Schriftzug "Ubunt" mit den Punkten drunter, danach ist das Bild wieder schwarz und es rührt sich gar nichts.
<Haraldo> deem, ich brauche Hilfe bitte. Nach Neuaufsetzen der xorg.conf startet mein System nun gar nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Das war ne NVida-Karte, oder?
<Haraldo> GeForce GT 555, hallo jokrebel.
<freemoser> hi ich hab ein Problem :P Ich hab in meinen  Asus Notebook eine eingebaute Webcam allerdings ist das Bild bei Skype (nur bei Skype) falschrum, habs auch schon gegooglelt aber alle lösungen beziehen sich darauf das man das Bild immer falschrum hat 
<hdp> Dann wäre der Support von Skype wohl die erste Adresse.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Für mal im Terminal ein "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh" entpacke die erzeugte Datei und paste sie uns.
<Haraldo> Ich bin gerade von einer Live-CD unterwegs, da mein System nicht mehr startet.
<Haraldo> Sofern ich das wieder starten könnte, paste ich das umgehend, nur wie komme ich dahin ...
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Vermutlich kommst Du mit Strg+Alt+F2 zumindest noch auf eine Textkonsole, wo dass dann ausgeführt werden könnte.
<Haraldo> Danke jokrebel, dass Notebook reagiert seit Neuanlegen der xorg.conf gar nicht mehr. Ich versuche auf die Konsole zu gelangen und melde mich sofort wieder.
<Haraldo> jokrebel_, ich gelange nicht mal mehr auf eine Konsole, es kommt nur kurz der Schriftzug "Ubuntu" mit diesem "Fortschrittsbalken", also der Punkte darunter.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: MagicSysrequest schon versucht? (Alt+Druck+ k r e i s u b) siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ. Oder vieleicht ssh-Zugriff von einem anderen Rechner aus?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, danke, wird umgehend probiert, anderer Rechner derzeit leider nicht möglich. Warum auch immer das alles so zerschossen hat, generierte ich nur eine xorg.conf laut deem neu, ich weiss es nicht.
<Haraldo> jokrebel, bitte sage mir noch, wie ich die Festplatte einzubinden habe, um Leserechte zum kopieren von /home zu haben.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Von der Live CD aus?
<Haraldo> Ja.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Liegt Dein Home auf einer separaten Partition und Du weißt wie die heißt?
<Haraldo> Es liegt mit auf der ersten, wie es heisst weiss ich, jokrebel.
<Haraldo> Keine separate Partition, es ist alles unter /dev/sda1 enthalten, kann es mounten, aber nichts kopieren.
<Iqualfragile> hi, wenn man unter oneric den ausschalter drückt, erscheint ein menue, wie kann man dafür sorgen das es automatisch eines dieser dinge tut?
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Wenn Du es mounten kannst solltest Du es aber auch kopieren können. Wie machst Du das und was kommt für Fehlermeldung?
<jokrebel> Iqualfragile: Wenn Du nichts tust zählt ein Zähler 60 Sekunden runter und schaltet dann aus, reicht Dir das?
<Iqualfragile> nein
<Iqualfragile> ich möchte das es automatisch in den ruhezustand fährt
<Haraldo> jokrebel, in Nautilus gemountet, Ordner rechts geklickt, "kopieren" gewählt. Auf die ebenfalls gemountete SD-Karte, rechte Maustaste "einfügen" erscheint "Auf den Ordner ».mozilla« kann nicht zugegriffen werden, da Sie nicht die nötigen Lesezugriffsrechte besitzen."
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Kannst Du denn in den Ordner reinwechseln, oder geht das auch schon nicht?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, ah, reinschauen geht schon nicht.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Dann musst Du vielleicht händisch übers Terminal mounten.
<Haraldo> jokrebel, ich habe noch einen Termin, ich erfrage es dann später, danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe. Aber vorher probiere ich den kreisub.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Viel Erfolg. Und - vermutlich würde umbenennenen der xorg.conf zumindest den vorherigen Zustand wiederbringen.
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> tach LupusE
<IchGucksLive> Guten tag kann ich irgendwo in 10.04 sehen wie viel speicher welches programm nutzt ?
<IchGucksLive> in windows ist das der taskmanager 
<deem> IchGucksLive: (h)top
<IchGucksLive> deem:  in einem terminal eingeben ?
<Iqualfragile> oder du öffnest die systemüberwachung
<elw3> hat gnome oder kde nicht auch so ne taskmanager copy ?
<Iqualfragile> top ist schon instaliert (ja im terminal)
<Iqualfragile> und htop ist cooler
<IchGucksLive> danke
<beaver74> Iqualfragile, schau mal bitte ob diese Informationen noch auf oneric angewendet werden können.. 'ubuntu power button' gibt reichlich Informationen aus - http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/rechner-abschalten-beim-drucken-auf-den-power-button/
<shetlandpony-bot> beaver74's url: http://tinyurl.com/yeqsdnd
<Iqualfragile> na, es hatte mich nur gewundert, weil es früher dafür so ne schicke gui gab
<Iqualfragile> dann muss ich wohl lesen, trozdem danke
<jokrebel> Iqualfragile: Die Systemüberwachung gibt es immer noch.
<Iqualfragile> nein, das ein/aus-taster dingen war gemeint
<beaver74> Iqualfragile, kann gut sein dass es grafisch immer noch möglich ist, nur wo ist mir auch nicht klar
<deem> es ist definitiv noch grafisch möglich. energieverwaltung oder so ähnlich nennt sich das
<deem> genau weiß ich es grade nicht, da ich grade kein 11.10 hab
<beaver74> gehe ich doch mal von aus
<Iqualfragile> ah, da ist die lösung: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power 'hibernate'
<Iqualfragile> geklaut von http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-set-the-power-button-to-shutdown-instantly-instead-of-opening-a-dialog/74419#74419
<shetlandpony-bot> Iqualfragile's url: http://tinyurl.com/d66fzmg
<Iqualfragile> seit wann heist es shetlandpony-bot und nicht mehr shetlandpony?
<beaver74> imho seit gestern
<Iqualfragile> hört sich doover an, ist aber weniger verwirrend
<Iqualfragile> übrigens: http://www.finnchristiansen.de/?p=684 hat mir sehr geholfen
<Trizinix_> Hi, bei mir raucht gleich nach dem Start ab, wenn ich ihn mit der Option -g aufrufe erhalte ich folgenden Output: http://pastebin.com/GLae22WE
<Trizinix_> Firefox mein ich^^
<Trizinix_> Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Schon mal aus dem terminal heraus gestartet?
<Klickers> hi jemand da der mir hilft ne 1280 x 1024 hin zu bekommen, unter systemeinstellung kan ich nur 1024 auswählen. hab ne interne intel grafikkarte, .   
<Trizinix_> Ja, der Output bei pastebin stammt aus dem Terminal
<bullgard4> Klickers: Was gibt der Befhel xrandr aus?
<Trizinix_> Wenn ich ihn ohne die Option -g ausführe erscheint kein Output im Terminal und der Firefox Crash Manager erscheint
<Klickers> http://pastebin.com/UAMkCeSG
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Schon mal Plugins deaktiviert? Oder den safe-mode getestet?
<jokrebel> Klickers: Sieht nicht so aus als könnte die Grafikkarte (oder der aktuelle Treiber) in Verbindung mit dem angeschlossenen Monitor mehr al s1024.
<Trizinix_> safe-mode hab ich schon probiert, Plugins deaktivieren nicht, wüsste ich aber ohne laufenden Firefox gerade nicht wie
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Und Safe-Mode läuft auch nicht?
<Trizinix_> Nein, kein Unterschied ob Safe-Mode oder nicht
<Klickers> jokrebel: unter windoof macht die Hardware 1280*1024
<jokrebel> ,windoof? Klickers
<shetlandpony-bot> Klickers, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<bullgard4> Klickers: Mir fällt zu Deinem Problem nur ein: Google nach dem Typ Deiner IntelGrafikkarte + Ubuntu + "resolution" + "1280 x 1024".
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Hmm - würd dann mal testhalber das zugehörige Verzeichnis in Deinem Home umbenennen (nach ausgeschaltenem Firefox) und dann neu starten. Vermutlich sind dann aber alle Lesezeichen, Verläufe etc. weg.
<Klickers> bullgard4, jokrebel: ist eine Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family  grafikkarte 
<Trizinix_> jokrebel: Ich habe .mozilla umbenannt, wenn ich firefox starte wird ein neuer Ordner erstellt, allerdings kommt wieder der Crash Manager
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Welche Ubuntuversion? Welche Firefoxversion? Wo/Wie/woher installiert?
<bullgard4> Klickers: Ich kenne die nicht und kann Dir nicht weiterhelfen.
<jokrebel> Klickers: Hier schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel und vielleicht in der HCL?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? Klickers
<shetlandpony-bot> Klickers: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Trizinix_> Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox 8.0 aus dem ppa firefox-stable, allerdings hatte ich das selbe Problem mit der alten Version, hatte gehofft ein Update bringt besserung
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Segmentation fault könnte aber auch IIRC einfach auf Speicherfehler hinweisen. Schon mal nen _längeren_ Memtest laufen lassen?
<Klickers> die treiber sollen schon in ubunttu 11.10 vorhanden sein,   lese mir mal die links durch  
<apollo13> Trizinix_: ähm im firefox stable ppa ist noch kein firefox 8
<Trizinix_> jokrebel: hast recht, ist von firefox-next, aber wie gesagt das Problem bestand schon vorher, ein Memtest hab ich noch nicht gemacht, allerdings laufen alle anderen Programme problemlos
<apollo13> Trizinix_: firefox-next hat nur beta releases und ist somit nicht zu empfehlen^^
<LetoThe2nd> segfault im firefox klingt auch nicht direkt nach defektem ram, wenn das restliche system stabil läuft. schon eher nach a) verhunzte superduper versionitis installation mit kaputten dependencies b) defekte plugins c) defektes profil, in dieser reihenfogle.
<apollo13> oder ganz einfach: BETA VERSION :Þ
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: fällt für mich unter a)
<apollo13> ach komm das ist nen eigenen punkt wert ;)
<Frickelpit> apollo13: im security-ppa gibts den 8er
 * Frickelpit verzichtet bewusst nun auf den Link
<Trizinix_> apollo13: Mir ist klar dass eine BETA VERSION nicht zu empfehlen ist, aber das Problem bestand a.) schon mit der Version im Repository und b.) ist 8.0 von Mozilla als stabil freigegeben worden
<apollo13> Frickelpit: aha, ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass es den nicht wo geben würde
<apollo13> Trizinix_: die stabile version entspircht aber nicht notwendigerweise der beta
<LetoThe2nd> Trizinix_: naja, gerade hast du noch behauptet es wäre aus nem stable. also was bezeichnest du dann bitte als die "version aus den repositories"?
<apollo13> Frickelpit: btw weißt du auch warum sich im firefox-stable nix tut und die dinger auf pending sind?
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Hier wird aber normal nichtmal PPA (und schon gleich gar nicht schlimmeres) supportet.
<Frickelpit> apollo13: afaik wird das stable nimmer genutzt für die aktuelle version
<Trizinix_> ich meinte mit aus dem Repository das offizielle, also kein ppa
<apollo13> Frickelpit: aktuell im sinne von aktuelles ubuntu oder firefox?
<LetoThe2nd> und seit einigen ubuntu-releases gibts ja schliesslich beim bestene willen keinen grund mehr für sogenannte firefox-stable-ppas weil die ja ohnehin ins offizielle hauptrepo eingeführt werden.
<Frickelpit> apollo13: beides
<jokrebel> Trizinix_: Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind. Paste doch bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a".
<Trizinix_> No LSB modules are available.
<Trizinix_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Trizinix_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<Trizinix_> Release:	11.10
<Trizinix_> Codename:	oneiric
<LetoThe2nd> also das mit dem nopasten üben wir noch. aber danke.
<RedNifre> Öhm, warum kann ich im Texteditor mehr Schriftarten einstellen als im LibreOffice Writer? O_o
<LetoThe2nd> Trizinix_: IMHO am sinnvollsten: alle firefox-ppas nachhaltig beseitigen (buzzword: ppa-purge), und dann nochmal mit der offiziellen main-repo version testen.
<RedNifre> Ich vermisse URW Chancery L :(
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] '~$ aptitude why mutter-common; i libmutter0 Depends  mutter-common.' '~$ aptitude why libmutter0; i gnome-shell Depends libmutter0.' --  Warum hat die Installation von gnome-shell did nicht auch automatisch installiert das Paket »mutter«? 
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<apollo13> bullgard4: wie wärs wenn du das ganze nochmal __leserlich__ formulieren versuchst
<RedNifre> Gibt es vielleicht im LibreOffice Writer eine "reload all fonts" option irgendwo? Oder wie bekomme ich da fehlende Schriften wieder rein?
<jokrebel> .oO( so nach dem Motto ...Ich versuche mittel blabla XY zu starten ... nach Eingabe foobar kommt aber " ..... " etc. )
<malteee> Hallo @all! :)
<malteee> Habe da mal ne Mini Frage: Wenn ich unter Windows STRG+ALT+Q mache, habe ich ein @-Zeichen. Bei Linux geht das nicht
<Frickelpit> altgr + q
<malteee> Nur wenn ich Alt gr+Q funzt es
<Frickelpit> so ist es ja auch richtig
<apollo13> so ists im windows im normalfall auch
<malteee> Kann ich das auch irgendwie einstellen, dass es mit strg+alt+q auch geht??
<apollo13> sicherlich
<malteee> und wie?
<apollo13> xmodmap und freunde, wenn nicht die desktopumgebung es als option hat
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Artikel weiter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34077/libreoffice-missing-certain-microsoft-fonts
<sash_> apollo13: A propos, wie hieß nochmal das Progrämmchen, mit dem man die Keycodes der Tasten erkennen kann?
<apollo13> xev
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] '~$ aptitude why mutter-common; i libmutter0 Depends  mutter-common.' '~$ aptitude why libmutter0; i gnome-shell Depends libmutter0.' --  Warum hat die Installation von gnome-shell nicht auch automatisch installiert das Paket »mutter«? 
<sash_> Ah, genau. Danke.
<apollo13> bullgard4: wie wärs wenn du das ganze nochmal __leserlich__ formulieren versuchst
<jokrebel> .oO( so nach dem Motto ...Ich versuche mittel blabla XY zu starten ... nach Eingabe foobar kommt aber " ..... " etc. )
<jokrebel> [/ECHO]
<sash_> Fehler in der Matrix?
<apollo13> dejavue
<jokrebel> deja-dup <g>
<malteee> apollo13: Kannst du mir da vielleicht etwas mehr zu erklären? Bin einsteiger...
<apollo13> malteee: ich kann auch nur googlen, hab xmodmap noch nie gebraucht -- aber andere kennen sich damit sicherlich aus
<malteee> ok
<apollo13> alles in allem würde ich dir aber empfehlen auf altgr+q umzusatteln
<sash_> bullgard4: Woher weißt du, dass das so ist? Laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/ca/oneiric/gnome-shell und http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/natty/libmutter0 sollte das installiert werden.
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ich gebe zu, daß manche Computer-Kommandozeilen manchen Leuten als unleserlich erscheinen.
<Frickelpit> deswegen gibts einen pasteservice
<apollo13> bullgard4: Ich gebe zu, dass (sic, ß gibt es ja nimmer ;)) du schon mit dem lesen deiner eigenen Frage Probelem hast
<apollo13> sash_: nö, nur -common wird installiert, warum sollte mutter installiert werden?
<bullgard4> sash_: Na, ich habe doch die beiden 'aptitude why'-Befehle aufgeschrieben. Und ich habe deren Output noch einmal in Synaptic überprüft.
<sash_> Ach, ich dachte, es gehe um common.
<apollo13> btw schaut bullgard4 seine frage nur für mich ausm englischen übersetzt aus?
<sash_> Nein.
<sash_> Ja, nur mutter-common sollte installiert werden.
<apollo13> bullgard4: machen wir mal nen experiment wo du bitte auch mitdenkst, aus welchem grund sollte deiner meinung nach mutter mitinstalliert werden?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Vielleicht er spricht nicht perfekt das Deutsch nur?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Wegen folgener Aussage: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72549/determine-what-window-manager-is-running: "Popular linux window managers are: * gnome-shell*, * compiz, * metacity, * mutter, * sawfish."
<jokrebel> .oO( oder gar sein ein Jedi? )
<apollo13> bullgard4: ja eben, warum sollte gnome-shell dann einen anderen window manager mitinstallieren?!
<apollo13> oder hat dir gnome-shell auch compiz und sawfish installiert?
<bullgard4> keinen anderen als mutter!
<apollo13> hä?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Bitte lies Dir noch einmal sorgfältig durch, welche Frage ich eingangs gestellt habe. Und dann lies Dir bitte noch einmal durch, welche Antwort ich Dir auf Deine letzte Frage gegeben habe.
<apollo13> bullgard4: glaub mir ich versuchs, aber ich blick bei deiner ausdrucksweise nicht ganz durch
<apollo13> zuerst fragst du warum mutter nicht mitinstalliert wird und dann sagst du es wird mitinstalliert…
<jokrebel> bullgard4: es haben Dir mehrere Leute mitgeteilt, dass Deine "eingangs gestellte Frage" alles ander als verständlich ist, oder?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Der Widerspruch ist, daß einer behauptet, daß der Window-Manager unter Ubuntu 11.10 "mutter" sei, aber meine beiden Kommandos und Synaptic etwas anderes aussagen. 
<bullgard4> apollo13: Der Widerspruch ist, daß einer behauptet, daß der Window-Manager unter Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2 "mutter" sei, aber meine beiden Kommandos und Synaptic etwas anderes aussagen. 
<apollo13> bullgard4: dort behauptet keiner dass der windowmanager mutter sei
<apollo13> zumindest nicht wenn du dich auf dein quote beziehst…
<bullgard4> apollo13: Noch einmal: "http://askubuntu.com/questions/72549/determine-what-window-manager-is-running: "Popular linux window managers are: * gnome-shell*, * compiz, * metacity, * mutter, * sawfish."
<apollo13> uhm ja, in dem satz steht nicht dass mutter der window manager für 11.10 sei
<Haraldo> Ich brauche bitte Hilfe beim Einhängen von versteckten Ordnern via Live-CD. Ich bekomme via Nautilus die Meldung, dass ich keinen Lesezugriff hätte.
<bullgard4> apollo13: Welcher Window-Manager ist es denn unter Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2?
<apollo13> bullgard4: gnome-shell ist ein window manager
<jokrebel> soo - könn'wa uns dann wieder dem Support widmen, bitte?
<apollo13> tu ich ja, ich beantworte fragen :p
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Oder hast Du eine aktuelle Fehlfunktion gerade?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Wenn Deine Aussage stimmt, warum installiert das Paket »gnome-shell« dann die Pakete mutter-common und libmutter0?
<apollo13> letzte aussage dazu: mutter-common & libmutter0 ist nicht gleich mutter…
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Händisch im terminal schon probiert?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, äh, nein.
<bullgard4> apollo13: Wie das so manchmal mit einer "letzten Aussage" ist: Sie beantwortet nicht qualifiziert die Frage, die ich gestellt habe.
<malteee> Kann mir einer helfen: Ich habe ein Logitech Z-2300 Soundsystem. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das ans laufen bekommen soll (Softwaretechschnicsch=
<apollo13> bullgard4: *facepalm*
<malteee> Kann mir da einer helfen? Bin Einsteiger?
<ring0> ,ot? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony-bot> bullgard4: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> malteee: anstecken sollte reichen, oder was genau geht nicht
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wobei die Frage hier nie was zu suchen gehabt hätte soweit ich das beurteilen kann…
<Haraldo> jokrebel, wie mounte ich das korrekt im Terminal ...
<malteee> Ich habe nen Kopfhören und die Lautsprecher angesteckt...
<malteee> Aber ich gucke nochmal genauer nach
<koegs> Haraldo: 1. muss man "Ordner" normalerweise nicht mounten, 2. was heisst versteckt?
<Haraldo> koegs, ich möchte drei versteckte Ordner unter /home sichern.
<koegs> das beantwortet meine Frage nicht
<jokrebel> Haraldo: immer noch im Live um home zu sichern?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, ja, da kreisub auch nicht funktionierte.
<Haraldo> koegs, entschuldige, Laufwerke mountet man, dass geht auch, aber diese versteckten Ordner wollen nicht.
<malteee> apollo13: Habs eingesteckt aber es kommt kein Sound
<jokrebel> Haraldo: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /media
<koegs> Haraldo: nochmal, "Ordner" mountet man auch nicht, höchstens laufwerk und/oder partitionen
<koegs> 2. was meinst du mit "versteckt"?
<Haraldo> koegs, die Verzeichnisse die ich sichern möchte, die mit einem "." beginnen.
<koegs> die muss man nicht mounten, sondern kopieren, rsynen, taren, etc.
<Haraldo> Würde ich gerne, ließen sie sich kopieren ...
<koegs> ,fn?
<shetlandpony-bot> "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<koegs> wenn dir rechte fehlen, musst du entweder dafür sorgen die rechte zu bekommen oder mit sudo arbeiten
<apollo13> malteee: sind die kopfhörer ausgesteckt?
<malteee> apollo13: jo
<apollo13> malteee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung?redirect=no hast du schon gelesen?
<malteee> apollo13: sobald ich die Kopfhören einstecke, läuft darüber der Sound. Wenn ich sie ausstecke -> nichts
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Am besten Du erläuterst Dein _komplettes_ Problem nochmal schnell in 2-3 Sätzen.
<koegs> ,Datensicherung? Haraldo
<shetlandpony-bot> Haraldo, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<apollo13> malteee: dann schau mal mit alsamixer ob was gemutet ist
<Haraldo> jokrebel: xorg.conf nach Ratschlag hier neu generiert, System startet seitdem nicht mehr, ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. Start von Live-CD, HD wird gemountet, diese drei versteckten Verzeichnisse lassen sich mangels Lesezugriff nicht kopieren.
<Haraldo> koegs, danke sehr, aktuelles Backup liegt vor, mir fehlen noch drei versteckte Verzeichnisse.
<apollo13> malteee: wo steckt denn der kopfhörer im normallfall? ist der usb oder hast den normal auf den ausgang gelegt?
<koegs> Haraldo: der einfachheit halber könntest du erstmal die xorg.conf löschen und schauen ob das System dann wieder startet
<malteee> apollo13: Ich habe einmal hinten eine Soundkarte und vorne einen Lautsprecher und Mikro eingang.
<jokrebel> .oO( umbenennen )
<koegs> falls aber alles nix hilft, musst du dir eben mit sudo die rechte besorgen
<Haraldo> koegs, danke, werde ich gerne probieren.
<malteee> Hinten sind die Lautsprecher drin, vorne Kopfhörer
<apollo13> malteee: ok dann würde ich in alsamixer schaun ob channels gemutet sind
<malteee> Wenn ich die Laustprecher vorne einstecke läuft der Sound, hinten nicht.
<apollo13> brb, gnome3.2 will wohl dass ich mich mal auslogge
<apollo13> <apollo13> malteee: ok dann würde ich in alsamixer schaun ob channels gemutet sind
<malteee> Aber bei der Tonausgabe habe ich nur 1 Gerät...
<apollo13> alsamixer sagte ich…
<apollo13> 1 soundkarte == 1 gerät würde ich mal so raten
<malteee> Wo finde ich den denn (wie gesagt, bin Anfänger)...
<jokrebel> malteee: Wen? Den Alsamixer? Terminal auf "alsamixer" Enter.
<Haraldo> koegs, danke sehr, xorg.conf umbenannt, System läuft, Urproblem ungelöst, aber es geht wieder. Danke!
<koegs> ,Rechte? Haraldo
<shetlandpony-bot> Haraldo, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> damit löst du dein "Urproblem"
<malteee> jokrebel: Cool :D Grafik im Terminal :D
<koegs> zumindest was die ordner angeht
<Haraldo> koegs, das war nicht mein Urproblem, aber danke.
<malteee> ich habe da <  Master  >   PCM     Front Mic     Line       Mic  
<malteee> Hmm...
<malteee> Wobei alle aktiv sind
<malteee> Auf Windows hatte ich auch schon Probleme...
<malteee> Oder kann es sein, das die Soundkarte nen Schlag weg hat
<jokrebel> malteee: Sowas ist grundsätzlich immer als mögliche Fehlerquelle in Betracht zu ziehen IMHO.
<malteee> jokrebel: Kann ich das irgendwie testen
<jokrebel> malteee: Mit einem anderen Betriebssystem, LiveCD zB:?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, danke zunächst für die Ratschläge und Geduld, wie komme ich nun mit dem Urproblem weiter, GeForce GT 555M, proprietäre Treiber nicht zu aktivieren ...
<malteee> jokrebel: Gibts da keine Befehle um zu gucken, ob das Ding irgendwie reagiert? Oder kanns sein, das der die Soundkarte noch garnicht erkannt hat?
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Kenn mit NVidia leider nicht so gut aus. Vermutlich hast Du den treiber schon ans laufen gebracht, aber er war noch nicht richtig konfiguriert. Kennst Du denn die Grafikkarten-Wikiseiten schon?
<Haraldo> jokrebel, nein, kenne ich noch nicht, die werden umgehend ergoogelt.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA hier und die Unterseiten, Viel Erfolg!
<Haraldo> jokrebel, danke schön! :-)
<jokrebel> Haraldo: gern geschehn. Und es gibt hier auch Leute die sich mit NVida hervorragend auskennen nur halt grade anderweitig beschäftig sind.
<Haraldo> jokrebel, danke sehr, ich bin hier ja gerne oft lesender Gast, da werde ich ab und an mal nachfragen.
<Haraldo> 10.04 wollte mit diesem neuen Laptop leider nicht so kooperieren, da läuft 11.10 deutlich besser, ein paar Sachen muss ich aber noch klären.
<malteee> Weiß irgendwer, wie man mit Ubuntu Wake-on-LAN machen aknn
<jokrebel> malteee: Das ist relativ unabhängig von Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> malteee: Fürs erste mal was zum Lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<Haraldo> jokrebel, hat es Zweck, Dir die Ausgabe vom Nvidia-Bugreport zukommen zu lassen, wie vorhin gewünscht? Oder soll ich mich da an die anderen wenden?
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Schick es (vielleicht noch mit ner kurzen Erklärung) direkt hier rein, aber als Link zu nem nopaste bitte. Vielleicht hat ja inzwischen jemand Zeit für Dein Nvida-Problem.
<Haraldo> Laptop Asus, 11.10, Geforce GT 555M, proprietäre Treiber für die GraKa sind nicht zu installieren, Nvidia Bugreport unter http://paste.pocoo.org/show/507875/ Wie gehe ich vor, um diese zu aktivieren?
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Ansonsten empfehle ich auch das Forum von ubuntuusers. Da geht es vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell, aber hilft auch oft enorm weiter.
<Haraldo> jokrebel, danke sehr, da es keine Eile hat, werde ich es gerne auch dort schreiben.
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Vielleich vorher auch erst mal suchen, ob Dein Problem nicht vielleciht schon behandelt wurde.
<Klickers> hi jemand da der mir hilft ne 1280 x 1024auflösung hin zu bekommen, unter systemeinstellung kan ich nur 1024*768 auswählen. hab ne onbord Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset family Grafikkarte. intel treiber sollen ja schon in ubuntu 11.10 integriert sein. wie geht das mit der xong.confg. 
<Klickers> was mu sich da eintragen und in wechelm verzeichniss, kann mir das jemand, schrit sfür schritt erklären pls.
<Klickers>   
<Klickers> hi jemand da der mir hilft ne 1280 x 1024auflösung hin zu bekommen, unter systemeinstellung kan ich nur 1024*768 auswählen. hab ne onbord Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset family Grafikkarte. intel treiber sollen ja schon in ubuntu 11.10 integriert sein. wie geht das mit der xong.confg. was mu sich da eintragen und in wechelm verzeichniss, kann mir das jemand, schrit sfür schritt erklären pls.  
<Klickers> und bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen links abwimmeln 
<jokrebel> Klickers:  ,intel-grafikkarten? Klickers Doch :-P
<jokrebel> Klickers:  ,intel-grafikkarten? Klickers Doch :-P
<jokrebel> ,intel-grafikkarten? Klickers Doch :-P
<shetlandpony-bot> Klickers Doch -P, Intel-Grafikkarten ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Intel-Grafikkarten - Weitere Infos im query ...
<malteee> Mal ne Frage an alle: Habt ihr nen Virenprogramm drauf?
<Klickers> ich weis nicht mit dem link udn dem inhalt was anzufangen, weil ubuntu/linux  neuling
<jokrebel> Klickers: Du hast das (und die Unterseiten) doch nicht einmal ansatzweise angeschaut in der kurzen Zeit.
<jokrebel> Klickers: Und wenn Du schon so oft hier warst, wüsstest Du das das Pony ein Bot ist.
<Klickers> nein weis ich nit 
<Klickers> :)
<ppq> malteee: braucht man nicht normalerweise
<sysdef> malteee: s/V/Anti-V/
<shetlandpony-bot> sysdef thinks that malteee meant: Mal ne Frage an alle: Habt ihr nen Anti-Virenprogramm drauf?
<malteee> Ich zieh mir einfach mal AntiVir sicherheitshalber drauf
<malteee> Wie konfiguriert man eigentliuch so nen coolen Bot hier im Freenode Channel?
<malteee> ,bot?
<shetlandpony-bot> ich bin ein bot ;p
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: in den meisten offiziellen channels am besten gar nicht, wenn du weiter erwünscht sein willst :)
<jokrebel> malteee: Nimm doch wenigsten was aus den normalen Quellen wie zB. ClamAV
 * sysdef versteckt sich vor LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<jokrebel> ?¿
<malteee> LetoThe2nd: Warum nicht?
<malteee> jokrebel: Warum? Woran ist denn der unterschied?
<LetoThe2nd> weil viele bots weni nutzwert aber viel spam bedeuten. deswegen legen die channeloperatoren fest was erwünscht ist und was nicht.
<malteee> Aber irgendwer muss das ja programmiert habe, das er auf Befehle reagiert wie z.B: ,bot
<malteee> ,bot?
<shetlandpony-bot> ich bin ein bot ;p
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: jetzt lass mal das pony in ruhe.
<jokrebel> malteee: 1.) gerade als Noob bitte möglichst nur Sachen aus den Ubuntuquellen verwenden. 2.) hast Du den Hinweis bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/antivir gelesen?
<malteee> :D
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: und das thema kannst du nach belieben im offtopic breittreten, mit ubuntu-support hat es irgendwie nichts zu tun.
<malteee> ok, sorry
<seven_> Klickers: schau mal auf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868154
<malteee> aktualisiert sich ClamAV selbst und ist es ein echtzeitsacenner?
<malteee> [Sorry das ich jetzt nochmal das Pony nutze, aber ich weiss leider nichtmehr den Off TOpic Channel]
<malteee> ,ot?
<shetlandpony-bot> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ghostcube> Haraldo: und ausserdem isses support
<ghostcube> :)
<jokrebel> malteee: Auch ClamAV hat eine Wikiseite, welche Du bei Google ganz leicht selbst gefunden hättest und Deine Frage vermutlich beantworten kann. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav
<milchmann> hallo zusammen!
<milchmann> ich bin hier gerade im live system auf nem eeepc weil er kein boot medium findet. win7 + ubuntu 11.10 sind installier und booten sollte grub2. das hatte auch schon funktioniert.
<seven_> oO
<milchmann> ich versuch gerade rauszufinden warum er das nicht mehr tut. pastbin von den bootinfos http://pastebin.com/gawC6t2d (sind etwas zerstueckelt, da per hand aus der konsole kpiert)
<milchmann> grub2 ist noch als bootloader drin soweit ich das sehe
<jokrebel> milchmann: kommen Fehlermeldungen? Wie weit geht es? 
<milchmann> das bios meldet direkt kein bootmedium verhanden
<milchmann> ich hatte bei der installation auch schon probleme und grub2 war erst nach dem 3. versuch als bootmenu drin, vorher hat jedes mal win7 gebootet
<milchmann> ich wuerd den gerne meine mutter uebergeben, aber erst will ich sicherstellen das nicht nach 3 boots wieder nix geht ;) 
<jokrebel> milchmann: Hört sich stark nach MBR-Problem an.
<phasenkasper> Abend. gibt es eine Tastenkombination um zwischen den Arbeitsflächen zu wechseln?
<milchmann> strg  alt pfeiltasten
<milchmann> jokerebel, siehst du was davon im pastebin? ich seh in dem hexdump ne fehlermeldung, ka warum die da steht
<phasenkasper> milchmann: ah , danke
<jokrebel> milchmann: Mit dem Paste kann ich auch nicht viel anfangen, sorry.
<phasenkasper> wo finde ich den in ubuntu 10.11 alle Programme?
<milchmann> jokrebel: ich kann auch einfach wieder grub2 einrichten. bin auch schon in ner chroot. aber wollt halt gerne wissen warum das passiert und ob mir da evtl irgendein "feature" vom hersteller den mbr "repariert"
<milchmann> naja, ich werbs mal wieder versuchen mit grub2 und hoffen das haelt dann. danke jokrebel
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: ubuntu 10.11. gibt es nicht, meinst du 11.10?
<phasenkasper> jokrebel: das aktuelle. bin doch noch ganz neu :)
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Je nach Desktop... vielleicht ins linke obere Eck die Maus schieben - auf Aktivitäten klicken?
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Dort dann auf Anwendungen klicken.
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: oder das entsprechende Programm das Du suchst einfach mittels dessen Anfangsbuchstaben aufrufen.
<phasenkasper> das habe ich schon gefunden über die Dash-Startseite
<phasenkasper> Aber bei den ganzen version davor gab es immer noch ein menü in dem alles drin war
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Das gibt es so jetzt nicht mehr. IIRC weder in Unity noch in Gnome-Shell
<phasenkasper> okay. ist ja krass wie ubuntu sich verändert hat.
<phasenkasper> Dann habe ich noch das Problem, dass die Schrift überall unscharf ist.
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Evtl. hilft Dir gnome-tweak-tools weiter. Dort kann man die Schriftarten beeinfussen.
<phasenkasper> wo finde ich das
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Kann sein, das Du Dir das erst installieren musst.
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_shell#Gnome-Tweak-Tool
<phasenkasper> ich probiere es mal. Ich hätte noch mal was zu irc. bei dir jokrebel muss ich immer den ganzen namen ausschreiben, da geht die vervollständigung nicht weil es den namen noch mal mit unterstrich am ende gibt. Gibt es da ein trick
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Ist ne Einstellungssache Deines Clients, wie der die TAB-Autovervollständigung behandelt. Kann man nicht pauschal beantworten was Du da wie einstellen musst.
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Meiner (Konversation) ist so eingestellt, dass er den als letztes aktiven Nick der matched als erstes nimmt.
<phasenkasper> das Standart ding von ubuntu hat da nix zum einstellen
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: 1.) Standard wir mit D geschrieben. 2.) was meinst Du damit?
<phasenkasper> sorry ist schon spät. nutze gerade empathy und da kann ich nix einstellen
<phasenkasper> oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Nun ja - ein Multimessanger ist auch nicht grade die beste Wahl, wenn man vor hat IRC öfter zu nutzen. Nimm da dann lieber eine richtigen IRC-Client.
<phasenkasper> jo werde ich dann mal machen. habe ubuntu heute erst installiert und das war halt schon drauf :)
<jokrebel> phasenkasper: Und auch hierfür gibt es reichlich zu schmökern im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<jokrebel> ,einsteiger? phasenkasper Dann ist dies vielleicht auch noch hilfreich für Dich.
<shetlandpony-bot> phasenkasper Dann ist dies vielleicht auch noch hilfreich fuer Dich., Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<phasenkasper> wieder einsteiger. will ubuntu noch mal eine chance geben.
<whatever_42> gibt es hier auch einen deutschen windows support channel?
<PolitikerNEU> Glaube nicht, nur auf Englisch
<jokrebel> whatever_42: Hier nicht. Nebenan - keine Ahnung.
<whatever_42> also ich meinte mit hier schon den gesamten irc server ^^
<jokrebel> whatever_42: Frag Freenode.
<jokrebel> whatever_42: Oder benutze die Channel-Suchfunktion Deines Clients. Jedenfalls sind das alles keine Themen für _hier_.
<demlak> ich will gleich mal ubuntu auf meinem desktop installieren.. hat mal wer nen link zu einem tutorial oder ähnliches, für multimonitor betrieb? hab hier mit eine rintel onboard karte 1 monitor.. und 2 über eine nvidia karte.. sprich 3 monitore
<demlak> ist auch alles nicht die neueste hardware
<jokrebel> cu
<BuZZ-T> auf meinem Desktop lande ich bei meiner aktuellen Ubuntu Version 11.10 immer in unity-2d. Unity normal startet nicht. Bei ner frischen 11.10er Installation auf dem gleichen Recher startet unity. Woran kann das liegen?
<BuZZ-T> ach ja, beide Male nouveau. Sollte ich erwähnen :)
<seven_> BuZZ-T: der satz ergibt nicht wirklich einen sinn für mich ...
<Klickers> hi jemand da der mir hilft ne 1280 x 1024auflösung hin zu bekommen, unter systemeinstellung kan ich nur 1024*768 auswählen. hab ne onbord Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset family Grafikkarte. intel treiber sollen ja schon in ubuntu 11.10 integriert sein. wie geht das mit der xong.confg. was mu sich da eintragen und in wechelm verzeichniss, kann mir das jemand, schrit sfür schritt erklären pls...
<Klickers> ...was ich downloaden soll und im terminal eingeben mus usw.  .   
<Klickers> die links die ich hier bekomm helfen mir nicht weiter 
<seven_> Klickers: hast du meinen link durchgelesen ???? wie alt ist denn das teil ?
<Klickers> ja hab ich 
<BuZZ-T> seven_: ich hab zwei Festplatten. Einmal ein Ubuntu das schon länger existiert, ein paarmal geupgraded. Ist auf 11.10. Hier läuft unity nicht. nur unity-2d
<Klickers> dei grafik karte ist onbord 
<BuZZ-T> seven_: auf der zweiten Festplatte hab ich frisch Ubuntu 11.10 installiert. Hier läuft unity
<seven_> BuZZ-T: ok, jetzt macht das sinn
<BuZZ-T> ja, schwer zu formulieren =)
<lukas> Guten Abend
<Klickers> Seven : wie alt ist denn das teil ?   das bord ? ist vor 2 jahren gekauft ist eine g31t-m7 v1.0 ist eine onbord Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset family Grafikkarte
<sash_> ,plenk? Klickers 
<shetlandpony-bot> Klickers, Plenk [aka plenken] ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken.
<Guest13886> Ich habe gerade Ubuntu Studio 11.04 installiert. Leider sieht der Login-Screen nicht so aus wie auf dem Screenshot: http://ubuntustudio.org/screenshots/
<Guest13886> Wie bekomme ich den so hin?
<Klickers> grr :)
<seven_> BuZZ-T: von wo wohin geupgraded?
<BuZZ-T> seven_: von 7.04 bis 11.10 jedes Upgrade mitgenommen. 8)
<BuZZ-T> und auf 11.04 lief unity noch, btw
<seven_> BuZZ-T: öh, da hab ich leider keine erfahrung mit :( bin auch erst eit nem jahr auf linux. 
<seven_> BuZZ-T: is doch eine nvidia karte oder ?
<BuZZ-T> genau
<BuZZ-T> GeForce 6700XL
<BuZZ-T> Aldi PC :/
<BuZZ-T> der im Februar n neues Mainboard und Grafikkarte bekommt. Ich würde das nur gerne verstehen.
<seven_> BuZZ-T: aha, ich würd mal den richtigen nvidia treiber installieren, btw
<k1l> BuZZ-T: schau dir mal die .xsession-errors an, nachdem du unity 3d starten wolltest. könntest auch mal nen anderen user erstellen und probieren ob der unity3d boote kann
<BuZZ-T> ja, das ist ein anderes Problem. Ich hab in Intervallen richtig starke Hänger, dann ruckelt sogar der Mauszeiger. Im ubuntuusers wiki steht was dazu, das hat aber nicht funktioniert
<BuZZ-T> k1l: neuer User hatte ich schon. xsession-errors hab ich vergessen, danke.
<k1l> wenn der andere user funktioniert? liegts an einstellungen im /home. ansonsten mal die errors datei angucken
<BuZZ-T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738679
<k1l> (mal ganz abgesehen von der treibergeschichte)
<BuZZ-T> k1l: äh ja sry, anderer user hatte nichts geholfen, sonst hätte ich da weitergemacht.
<BuZZ-T> das beryl-manager Zeug das da noch aus alten Versionen überlebt hat, hab ich grad rausgehauen. Aber ich schätz daran liegts nicht
<seven_> BuZZ-T: würd dir gern helfen, ich hatte das nvidia problem unter debian
<BuZZ-T> seven_: und was hast du gemacht?
<seven_> BuZZ-T: nvidia treiber installiert -.-
<BuZZ-T> ok :)
<BuZZ-T> gut danke für eure Hilfe. Ich mach mal Schluss für heute
<seven_> viel Glück !
<BuZZ-T> danke
<zeitsofa> namd :) sacht mal kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso e17 meine fn+laut/leise tasten nicht frisst - gnome/xfce/kde schlucken die wunderbar *grübel*
<k1l> zeitsofa: so im groben hat gnome da eigene daemons für.
<zeitsofa> k1l: hast du zufällig ne ahnung welcher daemon das macht? dann lass ich den eben unter e17 laufen :D
<k1l> nee, k.a. hatte da mal selbst rumgefummeln an nem anderen löaptop. aber das ist schon einiges her.
<zeitsofa> hmm schade
<sdx23> zeitsofa: ich empfehle xbindkeys, allgemein bei selbst zusammengestellter "DE"
<sdx23> wobei das fn-Zeugs auch acpi-Events schmeißen könnte, müsste man dann per acpi-Handlerscript abhandeln.
<zeitsofa> hmm ok das mit acpi klingt spannend - beles mich da mal danke :) aber so im großen und ganzen ist der e17 fast nen gnome in gut
<elw3> sollte das nich das keybind menu erledigen können ?
<elw3> oder haste vllt vergessen das lautstärke modul zu laden ?
<Tjong> hey :/ ich hab vorhin versehntlich eine falsche Partition ausgewählt und jetzt hab ich mir praktisch eine leere ext4 Partition über meine /home Partition "drübergelegt" kann man da irgendwie noch Daten retten?
<sdx23> Tjong: Backup zurückspielen.
<Tjong> wenn ichs hätte -.-
<sdx23> Dann sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die Daten nicht wichtig waren. Was war das vorher für ein Dateisystem?
<Tjong> ext4
<Tjong> naja sie waren nicht hochgradig wichtig wie eine Doktorarbeit, aber ca. 1 Monat Arbeit aus der Uni und Musik und son Zeugs halt
<sdx23> Schlecht. Das wird wenn überhaupt nur mit sehr großem Aufwand was.
<sdx23> ,Datenrettung?
<shetlandpony-bot> sdx23, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zeitsofa> elw3: das dachte ich auch - aber das mixer modul ist geladen nen anderes finde ich nicht. (gibs da ein anderes?)
<Tjong> ja hab ich auch schon geschaut dieses "grml" also die Live-Distro mit ext3rminator hat vier 48Kb Dateien gefunden
<Tjong> sonst nix
<elw3> es muss nicht nur geladen sondern auch hinzugefügt werden
<sdx23> Tjong: du kannst nach Strings aus dem Inhalt der wichtigeren Dateien greppen und da unter Umständen nochwas zusammenkratzen.
<zeitsofa> Tjong: du findest unter dem link debugfs das könntest du fürn anfang mal nehmen. wichtig ist halt das du die partition nicht schreibend mountest sonst ist das grütze
<zeitsofa> elw3: wie meinst du hinzugefügt werden?
<elw3> muss sichtbar auf dem desktop/shelf liegen
<zeitsofa> hmm ok das hab ich noch nicht probiert
<Tjong> zeitsofa: ja schon klar, funktioniert denn debugfs auch wenn ich die Dateien nicht gelöscht habe sondern wie gesagt ausversehen neue Partition drüber?
<zeitsofa> da beim partitionieren auch nicht jede inode übergebügelt wird sollte es das tun 
<Tjong> ok ich versuchs mal, danke schonmal
<zeitsofa> elw3: ich kann es nur auswählen aber nicht hinzufügen zum desktop/shelf
<elw3> zeitsofa, module werden nicht automatisch angeschaltet wenn sie nur geladen werden de fakto passiert beim laden der meisten module gar nichts
<elw3> erscheint es nicht unter gadgeds ?
<zeitsofa> mom ich mach mal nen screen 
<elw3> biste neu bei e17 ?
<zeitsofa> elw3: jo seit gestern :)
<Tjong> zeitsofa: "0 deleted inodes found." :(
<elw3> unter normalen ubuntu ?
<zeitsofa> hmm das onboard screenshoot tool macht nur hünbsche bilder vom hintergrund 
<zeitsofa> elw3: definiere normal?
<elw3> weils in den ubuntu repos recht verkorkst ist 
<elw3> aus der standart repo halt ^^
<elw3> schau dir ma bodhi an
<sysdef> kunst stand?
<sysdef> ,standart? elw3 ;p 
<shetlandpony-bot> elw3 p, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<elw3> ...
<elw3> http://www.bodhilinux.com/ sowie channel "bodhilinux"
<zeitsofa> elw3: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/hannes-janetzek/enlightenment-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<pmantel_> set private on
<elw3> da bisse dan geholfen
<pmantel_> set enforce on
<zeitsofa> das repo benutze ich für e17 
<elw3> kannste eig auch repo von bodhi eintragen
<elw3> wobei ne 
<elw3> basiert auf der LTS 
<elw3> ob das probleme gibt repos für verschiedene releases zu kombinieren ?
<zeitsofa> so http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/gkrellShoot111511004200e6c305e3jpg.jpg wenn ich da unten auf "helfer hinzufügen" gehe dann passiert genau null komma garnix :/
<sysdef> .o( warum stellen sich mir die nackenhaare wenn ich "basiert auf" lese? )
<elw3> hm ka sach 
<elw3> normal erscheint das teil dan iwo auf dem desktop und muss noch mit nem rechtsklick drauf verankert werden ...
<zeitsofa> jo normalerweise ist das so 
<zeitsofa> funktioniert auch bei jedem anderen teil nur bei dem nicht
<elw3> dan is wohl der mixxer put
<elw3> brauch man aber eh selten.... is eh etwas verbugt das teil
<zeitsofa> elw3: aber vielen dank der weg dahin war richtig. ich hab das modul mel reloaded und siehe da nu gehts
<zeitsofa> braucht man selten? also meine laut und leiser tasten brauch ich schon recht oft (leider)
<zeitsofa> kuhl so gefällt mir das :) dankeschön
<elw3> normales binding ist halt das die tasten das mixxermodul steuern 
<elw3> man kann sie aber auch direkt die lautstärke steuern lassen
<zeitsofa> haste da nen howto/tutorial/$dokuwieauchimmer zum lesen für mich zu hand?
<elw3> der mixxer hat nämlich leider noch probleme bei mehren soundkarten da hilft es dann noch ein paar tasten mehr hinzuzufügen
<elw3> bzw musste ich so machen
<zeitsofa> ok da es nen lappi ist der nur eine hat sollte das gehen auf dem anderen pc rennt nen ubuntu studio und das bleibt da auch so wie es ist ohne e17
<elw3> nur was ich schon sagte bodhilinux.com
<zeitsofa> ah ok 
<zeitsofa> hast du zufällig noch ne idee wie ich von der ibox den hintergrund transparent setze? es sieht so grausig aus dieser hässliche weiße klecks 
<elw3> composing modul laden
<zeitsofa> das ist schon 
<zeitsofa> der rest ist transparent
<zeitsofa> ah systemleiste heisst das ding
<elw3> hm ibox ... das modul hab ich gar nicht
<zeitsofa> das is auch kein modul
<zeitsofa> mom ich zauber mal noch nen screen
<elw3> ALLES ist ein modul
<elw3> selbst das menu kann man entladen 
<elw3> is aber bisl  dumm das zu tun...
<zeitsofa> hm ok ok :)
<zeitsofa> http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/gkrellShoot11151100572495d81bf9jpg.jpg ok der ist nen bissl komisch geworden, aber man sieht das problem - BT und NM app haben nen weißen hintergrund - des nervt halt wie sau 
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-15
<elw3> ach der systray meinst du 
<zeitsofa> jau
<zeitsofa> systemleiste heisst das hier
<elw3> ne sry den gibt es ja noch nichtmal
<zeitsofa> hatt es mit ibox verwechselt
<elw3> das ist kein e-modul
<zeitsofa> woher soll das sonst sein
<zeitsofa> mom 
<elw3> sondern mehr ne übergangslösung
<elw3> die e version is noch nicht vertig gestellt
<zeitsofa> also das modul heisst bei mir systemleiste
<zeitsofa> achso du meinst weil das noch alpha stadium ist?
<elw3> ich glaub an nem systray hat noch gar keiner gearbeitet... das jdfalls ist einfach von irgent nem anderen teil reinkopiert worden
<zeitsofa> achso
<elw3> meiner steht in nem extra shelf auf autohide das ist immonoch recht schick
<elw3> wobei der systray eigentlich mitunter alles ist was ich geladen hab
<elw3> leerer desktop ^^ 
<elw3> benutzt du das everything modul ?
<elw3> man ich werde von freezes gelagt -.-
<zeitsofa> ich habs geladen aber nutzen tu ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich 
<demlak> ich kriegs nich gebacken... hab hier immer und immer wieder die meldung von x "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<demlak> hab mehrere treiber ausprobiert..
<demlak> geht um eine geforce fx 5200 als PCI karte neben einer onboard Intel karte..
<demlak> da geht auch wohl als letzter treiber nur die 173
<demlak> irgendwer ne idee?
<demlak> ich geh erstmal pennnen..
<IchGucksLive> Guten morgen . Eine frage ich habe von einem proframm heekscad die 0.15er version selber kompiliert nun ist ein paket 0.18 für mein system  verfügbar .MUSS ich das 0.15 deinstallieren 
<IchEsseDichAuf> das wäre ganz gut so.
<IchGucksLive> mach ich dann 
<jokrebel> hi
<apollo13> hei, wenn auf nem ubuntu 10.04 (genau 10.04.3 laut lsb) openoffice nicht startet und exit status null zurück gibt was kann man da machen?
<jokrebel> apollo13: alle Office-Teilprogramme? Startest Du ein bestimmtes Dokument oder das leere Programm?
<apollo13> nein ich starte einfach oowriter
<apollo13> bzw ich such grad die binary fürn strace
<DreamThief> guude morsche!
<apollo13> und ja bei jedem teilprogramm sowie dem globalen startet
<apollo13> starter*
<jokrebel> DreamThief: Was soll da gut sein wenns morsch ist ;-)
<DreamThief> des stimmt aach werre ;)
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<DreamThief> LetoThe2nd: moin
<LetoThe2nd> DreamThief: selber moin. *schneuz
<jokrebel> apollo13: Vielleicht mald das Verzeichniss .openoffice.org versuchsweise umbenennen damit es neu angelgt wird.
<apollo13> schon rm -rfed 
<apollo13> gibts da noch nen anderes?
<apollo13> jokrebel: das geilere ist das soffice.bin einfach mit 0 beendet
<jokrebel> hm
<apollo13>  *** 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.2  ist installiert
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ne externe platte. die ist rw gemountet hat so ein komisches mac dateisystem und ich versuche da nun eine datei draufzukopieren. allerdings sagt mir mein nautilus, dass das zielsystem schreibgeschützt wäre. mount sagt aber definitiv, dass es rw gemountet ist. woran kann das liegen?
<grossing> bei dem Dateisystem wird rw unterstützt?
<deem> weiß ich nicht. mein mount sagt es ist rw gemountet
<apollo13> jokrebel: *dance*, ps -ef|grep soffic[e]|awk '{print$2'}|xargs kill -9 war die lösung
<DreamThief> apollo13: ^^
<DreamThief> congratz!
<DreamThief> deem: hfs oder hfs+?
<deem> mir wurde gesagt ich solle das journaling deaktivieren. das hab ich jetzt gemacht. mal schauen :D
<deem> ok. wenn ich jetzt kopieren will, sagt er mir, dass ich keine berechtigung habe die datei zu öffnen
<deem> aus unerklärlichen gründen ist die partition nur für den root user gemountet. ich kopier das jetzt mit sudo und es funktioniert =)
<apollo13> deem: wieso unerklärlich?
<apollo13> wie hast es denn gemountet :)
<apollo13> und welches dateisystem
<DreamThief> apollo13: ich tippe auf hfs, der beschreibung nach
<DreamThief> da trifft auch die aussage mit dem journaling zu
<apollo13> ah gut davon ich null plan hab
<DreamThief> ich habs auch diverse jahre nicht mehr gemacht, das unter linux zu mounten
<deem> wie ich schon sagte. es ist ein mac dateisystem
 * apollo13 schielt zum mac air das dort alleine in der ecke verkommt
<deem> mount sagt auch hfsplus
<apollo13> deem: ja, das ist ca so wie wenn du sagst es ist ein linux dateisystem -- fast genauso hilfreich^^
<deem> apollo13: ich hab von mac keine ahnung. ist nichmal meine festplatte :D
<malice> hi  kann mir jemand helfen? mein ubuntu started die desktop umgebung nicht mehr. da kommt erst Gnome Desktop Maneger, mountall: disconnected from plymouth
<deem> malice: hast du in letzter zeit irgendwas deinstalliert?
<malice> deem hab nen 2ten monitor per anolog angeschlossen, er hat ihn nicht direkt erkannt, dann bin ich in diesen nvidia x driver rein und hab so ne config gespeichert oder so
<malice> deem danach ging es nicht mehr, hab das hier bei google gefunden http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767
<malice> deem aber komme nicht mal in dieses etc/x11 verzeichnis rein, hab keine ahnung wo ich es finde
<deem> malice: kannst du bitte meine frage beantworten?
<malice> deem nix installiert
<malice> deem oder deinstalliert
<k1l> malice: was hast du genau wo wo geändert/gespeichert. siehst du noch den splashscreen am anfang?
<malice> k1l ne ich seh den splash nicht. nur text. bin nach diesem link von eben mit alt ctrl f2 ins terminal
<deem> malice: die datei liegt übrigens unter /etc/X11 das X ist groß, das ist wichtig. ausserdem kannst du dort nur als root bzw mit sudo was ändern
<malice> deem ist es denn in meinem homeverzeichnis?
<k1l> malice: hast du mal die xorg.conf umbenannt?
<deem> malice: nein. das ist unter /etc
<malice> k1l nicht das ich wüsste
<malice> deem wenn ich mich im terminal anmelde bin ich doch im homeverzeichnis, wie wechsel von dort in das /etc ?
<deem> malice: mit cd /etc
<deem> bzw direkt nach X11 mit cd /etcX11
<deem> erm /etc/X11
<malice> deem jo
<malice> deem danke, ich versuch mal mich durch das aus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767 zu kämpfen :)
<deem> malice: du könntest ganz einfach deine xorg.conf umbenennen und dann nochmal den xserver neustarten. das sollte ausreichen
<malice> deem
<malice> deem wie starte ich xerver neu?
<malice> deem einfach rebooten?
<kubuntuianer> Hallo bin verzweifelt am suchen nach einer bluetooth lösung für das synchronisieren meiner Handykontakte. Leider finde ich da nichts für kubuntu. Gibt es da irgendetwas in der art?
<apollo13> ich finde syncing über google am einfachsten ;)
<kubuntuianer> apollo13, möchte allerdings auch nicht meine sensiblen daten bei google speichern. 
<docoptix> moin. hab evil probleme mit apt grad, kann nichts mehr installieren - hilfe erbeten: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404067/
<malice> deem hab sie umbenannt und neugestartet, klappt alles wieder. 1000 dank, auch dir k1l
<elw3>  kubuntuianer , meinste damit die sachen von der sim ?
<k1l> malice: fürs nächste mal rumfummeln solltest du dir vorher klarmachen was du da machst :)
<elw3> ich hab dafür immer wammu benutzt
<malice> k1l hehe :)
<jokrebel> docoptix: Fremdquellen drin?
<docoptix> jokrebel: ja hab gnome-shell ppa benutzt (ricotz/testing). ppa-purge wollte nicht so recht.
<apollo13> elw3: aber das synct nicht wirklich mit kmail etc oder?
<jokrebel> docoptix: Gibst Du uns "wolte nicht so recht" bitte als kompletten nopaste?
<kubuntuianer> elw3, meinst du PIM? Leider funktioniert es mit wammu nicht. Es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung: "Ihr Telefon unterstützt die Funktion nicht"
<elw3> soweit ich mich erriner nur sms und telefonbuchkontakte
<kubuntuianer> elw3, bei mir klappt nicht mal das
<elw3> ich musste auch fummeln .....
<mayo> hi, hab nen bug. wenn ich den netzstecker aus meinem laptop ziehe, geht der computer in standby obwohl der akku voll ist. beim rausziehen zeigt auch die lampe einen schwachen akku an. das aber nur für 1-2 sekunden und ist normal an diesem laptop. der bug besteht aber erst seit oneiric
<docoptix> jokrebel: ppa-purge hat das ppa entfernt, aber nichts downgraded. der sagt jetzt nichts mehr.
<mayo> da gibt es doch sicher eine einfach lösung, kennt das jemand?
<docoptix> jokrebel: also ich kann die ausgabe nicht reproduzieren jetzt
<jokrebel> docoptix: Danach ein update und upgrade ausgeführt?
<elw3> am besten vllt ne interne handyfunktion nemen 
<elw3> aber kommt wohl aufs handy an ...
<docoptix> jokrebel: ja. sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404072/
<jokrebel> docoptix: Die PPA-Quellen aus den sources-Listen musst Du schon auch rausnehmen vor dem update+upgrade.
<jokrebel> docoptix: Und außer PPA-Quellen seh ich da auch noch andere merkwürdige Quell-Vereichnisse.
<docoptix> jokrebel: das ricotz-ppa ist doch raus. welche findest du ausserdem merkwürdig?
<jokrebel> docoptix: Sehe da immer noch jede Menge Zeilen mit ppa oder zB. dl.google.com was IMHO nicht zu einer Standardinstallation gehört. Da kommen dann schon mal Abhängigkeitsprobleme auf.
<docoptix> jokrebel: ok hab alle ppas und google rausgenommen. keine änderung
<jokrebel> lass sehn
<docoptix> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404077/
<LetoThe2nd> me vermutet, dass da was installiert ist das durch seine abhängigkeiten blockiert. ich würde mal versuchen mit rdepends dahinterzukommen, ist aber ausdrücklich nur geraten.
<jokrebel> docoptix: Sind immer noch ganz schön viele Quellen die Du da hast. Komisch find ich zum Beispiel dass da sowohl i386 als auch amd64 drin vorkommen. Hast Du alles aktiviert, was Dir so zwischen die Finger kam? 
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: sehr guter punkt.
<LetoThe2nd> das ist übrigens auch der übeltäter, wenn du dir mal die blockierenden paketnamen anscaust. architekturmischmasch.
<docoptix> jokrebel: ja ich find das mit den i386-quellen auch merkwürdig. hab ka, wie die da reingekommen sind.
 * jokrebel muss jetzt aber kurz mal weg.
 * LetoThe2nd würde a) synaptic aufmachen und über die ansicht "ursprung" mal ausmisten b) die i386-quellen deaktivieren.
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: in synaptic > repos kommen die 386-quellen nicht explizit vor
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: tja dann auf gehts. /etc/apt/sources.list, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<docoptix> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* kann ich eigentlich einfach löschen oder?
<docoptix> oder versteckt ubuntu da irgendwo was offizielles?
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: da sind halt v.a. die ppa-konfigurationen drin. löschen ist vielleicht ein bisschen grob, wenn du gefahr läufst das nochmal zu brauchen, für ppa-purge z.b.
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: ok hab sie einfach alle gelöscht. in sources.list sind nur noch standard-aussehende repos ohne architektur-angaben
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: synaptic -> ursprung auch schon durchforstet nach altlasten?
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: ist auf englisch bei mir, meinst aber die repository-management-geschichte, die auch der market hat oder?
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: nein, ich meine links unten "ursprung". k.a. wie das auf englisch heisst.
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: da ist bei "other software" nur noch "canical partners" jetzt
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: ok mom
<docoptix> da ist ein button mit "origin", da passiert aber so irgendwie nichts, wenn ich draufklicke
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: origin klingt auf jeden fall danach. vllt. muss synaptic da ein bisschen drüber nachdenken.
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: da sollte man nämlich sehr schön sehen was noch aus welchen quellen installiert ist.
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: da ist links dann ne liste mit quellen. die noch installierten fremd-pakete scheinen sich so in "Local" zu sammeln
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: aber fremdqellen selber sind nicht in der liste
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: nur oneiric-*/
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: ok. wie gesagt, ich persönlich(!) würde da noch ausmisten so gut es geht und dann nochmal probieren.
<LetoThe2nd> docoptix: dann bin ich mit meiner weisheit diesbezüglich ohnehin am ende. bin nicht so der apt/dpkg-spezialist :/
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: kein ding, danke trotzdem
<docoptix> LetoThe2nd: scheint schon irgendwas mit i386-paketen zu tun zu haben
<kr1s> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei ubuntu 11.04 mit unity die anordnung der Desktops umstelle?
<kr1s> ich habe was in Compiz Settings Manager gefunden, dass leider nicht funktioniert
<kubuntuianer> habe evolution unter kubuntu 11.10 installiert. leider benutzt evolution nicht qt und sieht dementsprechend schlecht aus. wie kann ich das ändern?
<phasenkasper> Hi. wie kann ich xampp bei ubuntu installieren?
<apollo13> gar nicht
<Sitaup> Hi everyone,  Today at 5 pm this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<apollo13> dafür gibt es apt-get und dokumentation wie man alles einzeln installiert
<apollo13> Sitaup: wrong channel, and spamming isn't wanted here
<Sitaup> Thanks for you understanding.
<Sitaup> ;)
<phasenkasper> apollo13, aber ich kann es doch dort runterladen: http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-linux.html
<k1l> phasenkasper: du willst dir die normalen pakete installieren und dieses sicherheitsloch von *ampp nicht deinem system antun
<apollo13> phasenkasper: das willst du nicht
<k1l> phasenkasper: du kannst dir auch direkt viren im internet runterladen. will man das?
<Gamoder> naja ... also so schlimm ist es auch nicht, vor allem, wenn man es nur zur lokalen Entwicklung verwendet
<phasenkasper> ja darum geht es. ich will websiten local entwickeln
<apollo13> Sitaup: btw no point in reposting that link, verein.ing-diba.de is already DOSed ;)
<fecub> phasenkasper: http://blog.stevieswebsite.de/2009/08/xampp-auf-ubuntu-installieren/
<gamer1990> Wenn er unbedingt xampp nutzen will dann kann er das doch ruhig, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP Hier ist es beschrieben wie mans macht.
<phasenkasper> gibt es den alternativen
<k1l> phasenkasper: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<k1l> siehe auch direkt der erste kasten :X
<Sitaup> What does it mean DOSed?
<phasenkasper> bei xampp ist eben schon alles fertig. ich muss nicht erst noch den server aufstetzen
<k1l> und an den rest: wenn ihr den support übernehmt dürft ihr gerne empfehlen was ihr wollt. aber hier bitte nur den ubuntu-weg und der sieht nunmal die einzelteile aus den quellen vor.
<k1l> phasenkasper: was du installierst ist deine entscheidung. aber bei problemen dann bitte an xampp wenden
<apollo13> Sitaup: Denial of Service attacks, though in that case not a attack, but the load on those servers seems to be pretty high :)
<Sitaup> Why and who is doing that??
<apollo13> Sitaup: noone on purpose but thousands of people are voting and ingdiba apperently didn't put up a server farm to handle it^^
<jokrebel> ,german? Sitaup
<shetlandpony-bot> Sitaup: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<k1l> Sitaup: that doesnt relate to ubuntu support-. so pls move to a offtopic channel with that discussion. the prefered language to use here is german. if you cant write german pls use a #ubuntu* channel that suits your language
<Sitaup> Don't worry, I'm going to lunch, Have a nice day.
<Nalkem> ciao
<christian1409> juten Tach!
<bullgard6> christian1409: Du kannst hier Deine Frage stellen,,auch wenn hier gerade scheinbar keiner schreibt.
<malteee> Hallo :)
<malteee> Meine Taskleiste ist etwas krüppelig (Papierkorb in der mitte etc). Wie kann ich die einzelnen Elemente (z.B. Papierkorb) auf der Taskleiste verschieben?
<k1l> malteee: welches ubuntu? welches Desktopenviroment?
<bullgard6> Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welche Desktopumgebung?
<malteee> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS + GNOME
<k1l> ich würde mal tippen: rechte maustaste (dann evtl erst entsperren) und dann verschieben
<malteee> k1l: Wie meinst du das mit entsperren?
<jokrebel> malteee: Haken bei "auf dem Panel sperren" rausnehmen.
<malteee> Aber den Mülleimer kann ich nicht verschieben! Der verschiebt den nicht sondern öffnet den Ordner
<bullgard6> malteee: Das  Mülleimer-Kontextmenü hat einen Menüpunkt "Lock To Panel".Findest Du den?
<malteee> Den Haken bei auf dem Pannel speeren habe ich schon herausgenommen
<malteee> Kann es aber trotzdem nicht verschieben, weil sich trotzdem der Mülleimer öffnet. Anders als beim Hilfe Icon inner Leiste
<PolitikerNEU__> Äh - wie benutzt man eigentlich ironhide "richtig" (dass ein Programm halt mit der Nvidia-Grafikkarte aktiviert gestartet wird)
<malteee> Hab den Fehler gefunden!
<seven_> sehr nett :(
<k1l> PolitikerNEU__: http://axel668.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/ironhide-nvidia-ion2-support-for-buntu/
<PolitikerNEU__> äh - geht das also nur für ION oder schon für alle nvidia-chips?
<dadrc> Gibt's noch andere nvidia-Chips, die zusammen mit Intel-IGPs laufen?
<PolitikerNEU__> naja, das hier ist ein dezidierter Grafikchip - nvidia ION ist ja sowas wie der Intelchip, also direkt integriert, oder irre ich mich da?
<dadrc> Ion ist Intel-IGP + Nvidia-Chip irgendwo, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
<PolitikerNEU__> aso, dann müsste das ja theoretisch richtig sein
<PolitikerNEU__> Hmm - aber wie aktiviert man das dann?
<k1l> PolitikerNEU__: ironhide ist dafür da, diese kombi von IGP und nvidia chip zu nutzen.
<PolitikerNEU__> das ist schön, aber wie stelle ich ein, was für ein bestimmtes Programm benutzt wird?
<k1l> erklär doch erstmal genau, was du da hast, was du nutzen willst und was du eingibst und was nicht funktioniert
<k1l> PolitikerNEU__: hast du mal den text gelesen, den ich eben verlinkt habe?
<PolitikerNEU__> Ja, aber da steht auch nicht wirklich etwas darüber (oder ich hab es überlesen)
<k1l> PolitikerNEU__: klar steht das da
<PolitikerNEU__> ups
<PolitikerNEU__> ja, steht da, sorry
<PolitikerNEU__> dachte das kommando wäre irgendwas mit ironhide-
<k1l> bei so nem kleinen text kann man ruhig mal richtig lesen und nicht nur überfliegen :)
<PolitikerNEU__> ja :-)
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, kann es sein, das wenn man unter ubuntu 10.10 via Software-Center Lazarus installiert eine ältere Version erhält, als wenn man diesen Vorgang mit Ubuntu 11.xx ausführt?
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: sehr gut möglich und wahrscheinlich.
<superhonk> letothe2nd: ich muß nochmal ganz dumm nachfragen, das heißt das jede (fast jede) Ubuntu Version ihre eigenen Quellen für Dritt-Software hat?
<u-boot> ob man da überhaupt die version des software-centers nehmen sollte ist so ne frage .... 
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: nein. das heisst, dass es für jede ubuntu-version in den repositories (sprich: quellen) genau eine version jedes softwarepakets gibt. und diese version wird nach release nicht mehr geändert.
<Guest57640> Ich habe bei Lubuntu 10.10 keinen Ton, wie kriege ich den zum laufen?
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: ergo: wenn ein programm x in der version y in ubuntu 10.10 ist, und der entwickler nach dem release von ubuntu 10.10 die version z freigibt, dann bleibt 10.10 bei y, ein späteres ubuntu kriegt aber unter umständen z.
<superhonk> u-boot: kann ich mir natürlich auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen; grundsätzlich finde ich das Software-Center für Neulinge sehr einfach; es geschieht vieles automatisch im Hintergrund.
<LetoThe2nd> ,soundprobleme? Guest57640, schon die üblichen verdächtigen getestet
<shetlandpony-bot> Guest57640, schon die ueblichen verdaechtigen getestet, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<u-boot> superhonk  ja aber lazarus ist noch einiges in der entwicklung ... 
<superhonk> letothe2nd: Vielen Dank! Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
<Guest57640> kann ich mal probieren, danke.
<superhonk> u-boot: Das heißt wenn man auf dem aktuellen Stand bleiben will neuere Ubuntu version installieren oder neuere Lazarus version von Hand installieren.
<k1l> superhonk: dein ubuntu solltest du eh mit der zeit upgrade oder eine lts benutzen, da der support nach einiger zeit aufhört
<u-boot> superhonk  wenn du auf dem aktuellen lazarus-stand bleiben willst hilft wohl nur svn-version nutzen ...
<superhonk> +k1l: das habe ich auch so verstanden; wenn ich mich nicht irre müßte doch in den nächsten 6 Monaten eine LTS Version rauskommen, oder; die wollte ich dann nehmen
<dadrc> April '12
<jokrebel> superhonk: Ja im April
<k1l> ja, 12.04 wird die nächste lts
<superhonk> Vielen dank an alle für die Informationen. Gruß Honk
<deem> vor ungefähr einer Woche hab ich ein Update gemacht. Ein neuer Kernel war das glaub ich für mein 10.04. Seit dem funktioniert mein Virtualbox nicht mehr und meldet nur http://pastebin.com/YRgPybxL
<deem> Jemand eine Idee?
<_moep_> das hatte ich irgendwann mal unter debian auch
<deem> _moep_: das hilft mir nicht :P
<MarkusH> deem: lass mal das dkms file sehen
<_moep_> jaja ich tippe doch grad -.-
<_moep_> ist schon eeewig her dass ich virtualbox genutzt hab damals[tm] hat es gereicht wenn du /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup gemacht hast. jetzt musst du noch irgendwie
<_moep_> das dkms zeugs installiert haben
<deem> _moep_: das hab ich schon ausgeführt. selber fehler
<_moep_> ich habs dann einfach durch kvm ersetzt weil ich genau an dieser stelle auch nicht weiter kam
<deem> MarkusH: es gibt diese datei gar nicht. source scheint bei mir kein ordner, sondern eine datei zu sien
<deem> ok. ich sehe grade. das ist ein kaputter simlink. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2011-07-25 16:01 /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.1.0/source -> /usr/src/vboxhost-4.1.0
<deem> aber es gibt nur vboxhost-4.1.6
<deem> unter /usr/src
<MarkusH> deem: dann mal bitte /etc/dkms/framework.conf
<deem> MarkusH: würde es nicht einfach reichen den kaputten symlink zu korrigieren?
<MarkusH> deem: was saget `cat /var/lib/dkms/dkms_dbversion`
<tchab5> moin
<MarkusH> deem: versuchs
<deem> http://pastebin.com/Zr0A0s0S
<deem> das ist die framework.con
<deem> f
<tchab5> ich bräuchte kurz eure hilfe... ich würde gerne ein paar dateien in unterschiedlichen ordnern auf einmal verschieben. Ich hätte ein bisschen mit find und mv probiert, habe es jedoch nicht geschaftt das so zu verknüpfen das es ein brauchbares ergebnis bringt
<MarkusH> ok, die selbe wir ich sie auch habe
<MarkusH> deem: sicher, dass du 10.04 hast?
<deem> MarkusH: ja sicher
<MarkusH> bei mir sieht /var/lib/dkms/ nämlich ander aus:
<deem> http://pastebin.com/P6qWP2ES
<dadrc> tchab5, for file in `find ...`; do mv $file /pfad/zum/ziel/; done sollte es abgesehen von i
<dadrc> *irgendwelchen Syntaxfehlern meinerseits tun
<MarkusH> da hab ich nur noch einen ordner virtualbox/4.1.4 mit einem symlink nach /usr/src/virtualbox-4.1.4
<tchab5> hm dadrc, ich probiere es aus
<tchab5> dadrc: kann ich das einfach so in ein script packen? (find abändern natürlich)
<deem> MarkusH: bei mir gibt es nur 4.1.0 und 4.1.6 wobei der ordner source unter 4.1.0 ein symlink auf /usr/src/vboxhost-4.1.0 ist und der existiert nicht
<geser> vielleicht auch noch "" um das $file ("$file") falls Leerzeichen in Pfad-/Dateinamen auftauchen
<tchab5> kommt nicht vor
<dadrc> tchab5, im grunde ja
<tchab5> juti
<MarkusH> deem: dann bieg mal den symlink um
<deem> hab ich grade. keine besserung. er scheint ein dkms file für 4.1.0 zu erwarten, ich habe aber 4.1.6 installiert
<MarkusH> dann mach ein downgrade :D
<MarkusH> ne, scherz beiseite, ich hab keine Idee
<deem> ich versuch mal alle pakete zu purgen und dann einfach neu zu installieren
<malteee> Kann einer mir sagen, wie man ausführbare Datein erstellt, sprich man klickt auf eine Datei  und der Befehl, der in der Datei steht, wird im Terminal ausgeführt?
<malteee> So wie bei Windows .bat datein? Wie heißen die unter Linux?
<deem> ,chmod? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee: siehe shell chmod
<deem> ,shell chmod? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> malteee: im endeffekt ist alles, was eine shebang hat ein bashskript, die dateiendung .sh ist eigentlich optional
<tchab5> danke leute :-)
<LetoThe2nd> bei linux sind prinzipiell alle dateiendungen schall und rauch.
<malteee> deem: Wenn ich ne .sh Datei erstelle, öffnet der die mit gedit
<MarkusH> malteee: chmod +x datei.sh
<deem> malteee: vermutlich weil du weder den artikel gelesen noch eine shebang in der datei hast
<malteee> deem: shebang?
<deem> ,skripte? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee, Skripte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: es sind nur zwei sachen wichtig. die sheband zeile und das executable bit. beides ganz tolle suchworte übrigens.
<deem> malteee: shebang = #!/bin/bash
<deem> MarkusH: neuinstallation des paketes virtualbox-4.1 hat jetzt auch neue dkms files generiert und kompiliert. frag mich nicht, warum die neuinstallation nötig war, aber ein install --reinstall hat nicht gereicht
<deem> auf jedenfall geht es jetzt wieder
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: hier steht alles wichtige: http://www.bin-bash.de/scripts.php
<apollo13> deem: dkms hat außer install noch build ;)
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: und ja, es steht wirklich da. :)
<MarkusH> deem: gut zu wissen, danke
<deem> apollo13: wenn er kein config file findet ein wenig doof, oder?
<malteee> Ich meinte es eigentlich so: Ich muss einen Befehl im Terminal ausführen, bin aber zu faul den immer wieder einzugeben
<malteee> Also habe ich mir gedacht, maste ne Datei aufem Desktop und klickst einfach druff und der führt den Befehl aus
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: und ich meinte es eigentlich so: du öffnest den link und liest den daraufhin erscheinenden text :)
<deem> malteee: wir haben schon verstanden. deine antwort findest du, wenn du die links anklickst und durchliest
<apollo13> deem: wahrscheinlich ;)
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ++ =)
<malteee> Aber wenn ich das mit Shebang und .sh arbeite, muss ich ja immernoch chmod +x bla.sh im Terminal machen
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: ich wiederhole: es steht _WIRKLICH_ alles in dem absatz.
<dadrc> Einmalig
<jokrebel> malteee: Aber doch nur ein mal für diese Datei, die Du dann in zukunft immer anklicken kannst damit sich ein Terminal mit Deiner-tollen-Befehlszeile aufgeht.
<jokrebel> -sich
<LupusE> hi
<LetoThe2nd> oO( dateien kann man anklicken?!? )
<malteee> Hab mal ne Frage: Mit Streamripper kann man ja nur Zeiten sagen, wann er aufnehmen soll
<malteee> Kann man auch suchen, sprich suche bis das Lied kommt und nimm es denn auf?
<malteee> Und ja, ich habe hier geguckt:
<malteee> ,Internetradio aufzeichnen?
<shetlandpony-bot> Sorry malteee, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Internetradio aufzeichnen
<malteee> Und noch ein Problem! Ich möchte gerne ein Programm insallieren, bekomme aber folgenden Fehler: Fehler: Abhängigkeit kann nicht erfüllt werden: mono-runtime (>= 2.10.1)
<malteee> Wobei mono-runtime auf der aktuellsten Version ist, laut Konsole
<jokrebel> malteee: Fredquellen aktiv?
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: dann vermute ich spontan, dass das programm das du installieren willst du einfach heruntergeladen hast oder aus mehr oder minder obskuren drittquellen kommt.
<jokrebel> malteee: paste mal bitte ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: nicht hier rein pasten, sondern nopasten, bitte.
<jokrebel> ,paste? malteee
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<malteee> Es handelt sich dabei um dieses Programm: http://pinta-project.com/
<LetoThe2nd> malteee: pinta ist in den repos. apt-get install pinta.
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> malteee: Ich warte immer noch auf den angeforderten Nopaste.
<malteee> Ja, dauert noch etwas, da ich gerade noch etwas installiere...
<malteee> jokrebel: Wobei das eigentlich nicht nötig ist, weil ichs ja gerade via rep. installiere
<malteee> Und ich hole mir gerade wine! Dann kann man doch alle .exe Datein unter Linux installieren, richtig?
<rumpe1> malteee, nein... einige, nicht alle
<malteee> ok
<deem> und vorallem installiert man auch keine .exe dateien. die führt man aus. programme installiert man
<dAnjou> rumpe1: s/ein/wen/
<shetlandpony-bot> dAnjou thinks that rumpe1 meant: malteee, nwen... einige, nicht alle
<dAnjou> damn
<jokrebel> malteee: Na wenn Du meinst...
<k1l> malteee: bitte tu dir selbst den gefallen und lies mal die einsteiger seiten im wiki. du wendest die ganze zeit dein windows wissen bei ubuntu an. das sorgt nur für probleme:
<k1l> ,einsteiger? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pc-world> kann mir jemand sagen, was daran falsch ist? ich bekomme die gesplitteten tars im Terminal ausgegeben, diese werden aber nicht entpackt:
<pc-world> tar -xf - | cat /abc/xyz.tar.a*
<CasW> Meinst du nicht for t in /abc/xyz.tar.a*; do tar -xf t; done?
<pc-world> CasW: denke nicht dass das geht. das ist ein tar-Archiv, dass in mehrere via "split" gesplittet wurde
<pc-world> *mehrere Dateien
<CasW> Ah, dann es ist (denke ich) cat /abc/xyz/tar.a* | tar -xf
<pc-world> CasW: Danke, das geht. Hab ich anscheinend die Reihenfolge verwechselt
<CasW> Keine dank ;)
<alf007> hey 
<CasW> Hey
<alf007> ich suche linux und co fürs samsung s8000 handy
<k1l> alf007: ähm? was genau?
<CasW> Weißt du sicher, wass du suchst? ;) Weißt du, ob die bootloader unlocked ist, und so weiter?
<Fuchs> Falscher Kanal hier, vor allem :p 
<LetoThe2nd> alf007: bitte weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke. definitiv kein ubuntu-thema
<jokrebel> .oO( hat wohl kaum mit Ubuntu zu tun, wenn ich nicht irre )
<k1l> alf007: wenn du ubuntu auf ein handy spielen willst solltest du dich eher an eine modding-community deines handys wenden.
<alf007> was ist los ?
<CasW> Ich bin weg, essen
<alf007> also samsung konnte mir dasnicht weiter helfen 
<alf007> die sagen mir ich solle mich an euch wenden 
<Fuchs> alf007: meinetwegen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, aber bitte nicht hier, hier ist ausschliesslich Ubuntu-Support
<alf007> jokrebel doch das be... soll von ubuntu sein 
<k1l> alf007: ubuntu unterstützt noch keine smartphones. 
<alf007> musss zum pc be .... passsen 
<LetoThe2nd> alf007: ich erklärs dir mal kurz. dein händi hat nen qualcomm msmXYZ prozessor. für den gibts definitiv keinen offiziellen ubuntu port. ergo: hier kein support.
<alf007> gut gibt es dn ander vesione3n wie z.b kubuntu oder noch andere vesionen für handys ? weist das einer vonb euch ?
<jokrebel> alf007: Selbst wenn - auch die diskussion
<LetoThe2nd> alf007: gibt es nicht. ich habs dir gerade erklärt. und damit ist das thema hier bitte beendet, dich haben jetzt mehrere leute darauf hingewiesen.
<jokrebel> was wäre wenn hat hier nichts verloren.
<jokrebel> alf007 für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> alf007: Wobei Support bedeutet "ich habe mit Ubuntu folgendes ...." aber nicht "ich würde gerne Ubuntu für ... nutzen"
<alf007> allles klar schönen abend noch aber bsagt den programieren mal bitte sie sollen sich nicht alzu lange zeit lasssen bis dqs mal soweit ist 
<Fuchs> hallo, Programmieren, ihr sollt euch nicht alzu lange zeit lasssen bis dqs mal soweit ist
 * LetoThe2nd gibt Fuchs mal nen spee-up-glückskeks.
<FightOppression> Hallo. Wer kann mit helfen? Seit meinem letzten update und einem Benutzerwechsel via GUI ist nun meine GUI weg und der Bildschirm ist auf alt+control+f7 scharz. Selbst nach einem restart.
<FightOppression> Was kann ich tun?
<FightOppression> alt+control+f1  z.B. funzt.
<elw3> xinit oder startx versucht ?
<FightOppression> startx hatte ich versucht
<elw3> und ?
<elw3> nix passiert ?
<FightOppression> xint ergibt: Fatal server error: server ius already active for display 0
<jokrebel> FightOppression: Mal auf F8 oder so geschaut?
<elw3> hmmmm und f7 soll dan schwarz sein oO?
<ppq> FightOppression: pack bitte mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log auf pastebin.com, paste.ubuntu.com oder whatever
<elw3> ansonsten wenn du ne gui zu arbeiten brauchst sollte sie mit "xinit -- :1" starten
<k1l> oder einfach mal den gdm/lightdm starten. startx ist bei ubuntu nur halbgut
<FighrOppression> Bin wieder da.
<FighrOppression> Hatte jemand etwas geschrieben? Bin aus der Verbindung geflogen.
<elw3> übers wlan kabel gestolpert ?
<FighrOppression> Kann ich etwas ausprobieren bevor ich gnome reinstalliere?
<FighrOppression> Das möchte ich nur als letzte option machen
<elw3> also erstma was ist mit den andern f tasten ?
<FighrOppression> die gehen
<FighrOppression> tty1-6 gehen
<FighrOppression> Ich habe nur keine GUI auf tty7
<elw3> und höher ?
<FighrOppression> Nein
<elw3> 8 ?
<FighrOppression> Auf 8  ist nichts
<FighrOppression> Nur ein blinkender Cursor
<elw3> k1l meinte gdm/lightdm zu versuchen 
<FighrOppression> Wie meinste?
<elw3> ich meinte "xinit -- :1"
<FighrOppression> Ich hatte sudo /etc/initd/gdm restart versucht
<elw3> einzutippen
<FighrOppression> ohne erfolg
<FighrOppression> ok
<FighrOppression> moment
<basti2> da das wiki mich gerade nicht mag: wenn ich bei kaffeine einen sendersuchlauf starte, findet dieser nur die sender von pro7sat1. wie/wo muss ich denn einstellen, dass er auch die anderen findet? bis auf zdf habe ich alles da, aber ich muss ja gleich fußball schauen ;)
<FighrOppression> Da kam ein kleines weisses Fenster
<elw3> da kannse jetzt die wm nachladen 
<FighrOppression> Auf f7 ist immer noch nichts
<FighrOppression> wie denn?
<elw3> ist das fenster auf f8 ?
<FighrOppression> j
<FighrOppression> a
<elw3> gnome ? 
<FighrOppression> elw3: ja
<elw3> weiß ich dann nicht >< 
<jokrebel> könnt Ihr bitte auf - 2 Worte und dann Enter verzichten.
<FighrOppression> Ich habe auch KDE installiert
<elw3> startkde
<FighrOppression> elw3: Kann ich nirgens eingeben.
<FighrOppression> AUf F8 kann ich in das weisse Fenster nichts eintippen.
<bekks> FighrOppression: Dann geh in eine Konsole (strg+alt+f2/3/4...), log dich als user ein, und gib es ein.
<FighrOppression> Unf auf F1 blinkt nun der CUrsor nach einer Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Und nach welcher Fehlermeldung?
<FighrOppression> bekks: ... Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<elw3> hat das fenster auf f8 nen mauscusor ?
<FighrOppression> Also nachdem iuch xinit --:1 eingegeben hatte kommt ein Haufen Output und dann halt als letzte Zeile das,
<FighrOppression> elw3: Ja hat es aber es ist ein kleines QUadrat und ich kann nichts eintippen
<FighrOppression> ah jetzt
<FighrOppression> ahh startkde geht nun
<elw3> ja wenn die maus da ist muss man sie auch benutzen seltsame sache
<FighrOppression> aber Gnome kann ich nun nicht mehr verwenden?
<Flash63> FighrOppression:: hast Du nach dem Update schon ein sudo dpkg --configure -a  versucht?
<elw3> naja zum eigentlichen problem kommen wir ja erst jetzt
<FighrOppression> So jetzt ist kommt der KDE Crash Handler
<FighrOppression> eine kleine Konsole und unter KDE ist der Bildschirm nun auch schwarz
<elw3> zumindest wird es mit gui ein stück einfacher
<FighrOppression> Schwarzer Bildschirm und mouse pointer und kleine Konsole mit lauter Nachrichten.
<thebastl> hallo was ist der beste weg um javaee allincl unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen von oracle laden und weiter oder besser ueber apt?
<elw3> die kleine konsole sollte die ursprüngliche sein mit der du kde gestartet hast 
<bekks> ,java? thebastl 
<shetlandpony-bot> thebastl, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> thebastl: Und warum genau brauchst du Java EE?
<FighrOppression> elw3: ja, KDE startete und dann kam der Crash handler und nun ist der Bildschirm wieder scharz
<bekks> Wie hast Du startkde denn aufgerufen?
<FighrOppression> mit startkde
<thebastl> bekks, für eine uniprojektarbeit
<bekks> thebastl: Warum, nicht wieso ;) Was nötigt Dich zu Java EE?
<thebastl> brauche jsp + jsf
<elw3> wenn alle wms streiken kannst du auch direkt programe mit "xinit program -- :1" starten
<k1l> elw3: vlt sollte man erst mal in die logs gucken, warum die gui nicht hochkommt?
<FighrOppression> OK, habe es nochmals eingegeben xinit -- :1 und dann startkde
<FighrOppression> Wieder kommt ein schönes Fenster mit Plasma Hintergrund davo ein KDE Crash handler
<FighrOppression>  Ich kann nur close clicken
<bekks> thebastl: JSP funktioniert mit Java SE, und die JPA kannst Du ebenfalls mit SE verwenden.
<bekks> FighrOppression: Du hast zwei X server laufen - du musst startkde auch sagen, auf welchem es starten soll.
<elw3> k1l manche wollen halt die logs mit ner gui suchen 
<FighrOppression> bekks: 
<FighrOppression> OK wie denn?
<elw3> oder binde es direkt ein"xinit startkde -- :1"
<FighrOppression> OK aber nun muss die die x server doch erst mal stoppen oder?
<bekks> FighrOppression: Nö, wieso? Du willst ja Logs angucken.
<FighrOppression> OK, habe nun xinit startkde -- :1 eingegeben.
<FighrOppression> Wieder kommt der Crash Handler
<FighrOppression> OK, was kann ich nun tun?
<FighrOppression> Sitze nun vor einem Plasmadesktop ohne Menüs
<FighrOppression> Oben rechts ein Symbol "Desktop"
<FighrOppression> add panel, add widgets, activities, etc
<basti> ich habe mit w_scan nach den sendern gescannt und dieses hat auch zdf gefunden. laut http://www.linupedia.org/opensuse/Kaffeine_DVB-Kanallisten soll diese datei in ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/channels.dvb. erstens existiert diese datei dort nicht und wenn ich sie anlege ändert das leider nichts. wie kann ich die datei denn nun mit kaffeine nutzen?
<FighrOppression> Im KDE Crash Handler steht noch: Details: Executable kdeinit4 PID 4017 SIgnal: Segmentation fault (11)
<FighrOppression> soll ich ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop versuchen?
<jokrebel> basti: IIRC benutz Kaffein schon länger die Datei channels.dvb nicht mehr. Wie alt ist denn die Anleitung der Du da folgst?
<k1l> ,dvb-utils? basti 
<shetlandpony-bot> basti, dvb-utils ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils - Weitere Infos im query ...
<elw3> hm ich bin mehr als überfragt
<basti> jokrebel, 2009...
<k1l> basti: schau halt mal bei den ubuntu wiki seiten nach
<basti> k1l, eben wollte das wiki nicht, da habe ich google angeschmissen
<elw3> hast du noch andere benuter ?
<FighrOppression> elw3: 3
<bekks> basti: Du brauchst den Kram nicht für Kaffeine. Du kannst in Kaffeine selbst nach Sendern suchen.
<k1l> FighrOppression: warum zum geier guckst du nicht einfach in die logs, anstatt immer wieder deinen xserver abstürzen zu lassen?
<basti> bekks, ja schon klar, aber kaffeine findet nur die sender der pro7sat1 gruppe
<FighrOppression> +kll, wie schaue ich in die logs und was würde es einem normalen anwender bringen der sie nicht interpretieren kann?
<bekks> basti: Deswegen wird Kaffeine trotzdem nicht diese Datei benutzen.
<basti> bekks, wie gesagt hatte ich gelesen, dass w_scan eine datei für kaffeine erstellen kann. dem ist anscheinend nicht so. ich frage mich nur, warum w_scan alles findet und kaffeine nicht. 
<bekks> FighrOppression: Du willst X starten um die Logs anzusehen, die Du alleine nicht analysieren kannst. Da kannst Du auch direkt hingehen und die Logs angucken, die Du alleine nicht analysieren kannst ;)
<k1l> FighrOppression: einfach nur ausgeben lassen kannst du sie mit cat z.b.. etwas einfach scrollen etc geht mit less. 
<Gamoder> Äh - wie kann man nochmal bei Unity das Scale aktivieren?
<bekks> basti: Was hast Du denn in den Einstellungen in KAffeine angegeben?
<k1l> FighrOppression: du könntest sie auch einfach nopasten und dann könnten die leute hier mal reingucken, wenn sie den link bekommen
<FighrOppression> ich schreibe auf meinem netbook, das problem ist auf meinem desktop
<k1l> basti: iirc kann kaffeein auch alleine scannen oder halt die datei nutzen. aber schau halt nach, welches format die datei haben sollte.
<k1l> basti: das steht aber alles im wiki
<k1l> FighrOppression: dann nutze das konsolentool pastebinit. oder zieh die daten per usbstick auf dein netbook. oder starte ne live-cd/usb und mach es mit der gui dort.
<elw3> FighrOppression, hat die kiste den gerade ne internet verbindung ?
<FighrOppression> elw3: nein hat sie nicht
<elw3> "xinit dolphin -- :1" und dann kopiers wie gesagt auf usb
<FighrOppression> elw3: was soll ich auf USB kopieren?
<elw3> die logs die die herren hier verlangen 
<FighrOppression> elw3: Ja wo sind diebitte?
<jokrebel> basti: Musst damals bei Kaffeine um alle Sender zu bekommen auch mehrere Scanns machen und dazwischen etwas an den Einstellungen rumexperimentieren. (Fernsehn - Configure Television - Gerät - Tuner-Timing (verschiedene Werte probieren) ...und natürlich die richtige Quelle (de-DeineRegion) gewählt haben.
<elw3> frag mich nicht ich bins ja nicht der meckert 
<basti> jokrebel, ich habe kaffeine einfach mal gepurged und jetzt geht es. bzw die dateien in ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/ musste ich manuell löschen - warum auch immer
<jokrebel> basti: Na dann - auch gut
<elw3> wie siehts den aus wenn du versuchst kde unter einem andern nutzer zu starten ?
<basti> jokrebel, was auch immer ich den einstellungen verhaut hatte, habe ich nicht finden können. insofern war es die "einfachere" methode. ich hab zwar nichts gelernt, aber ich muss ja auch schließlich fußball schauen ;)
<FighrOppression> elw3: moment starte gerade neu
<elw3> sagtest ja "letzten update und einem Benutzerwechsel via GUI" was meintest du mit benutzerwechsel ? hast du dir vllt die rechte zerschossen ?
<FighrOppression> elw3: hatte auf witch user oben rechts geklickt
<FighrOppression> nach dem neustart gleiches problem
<FighrOppression> schwarzer bildschirm
<FighrOppression> du meinst jetzt mal einen anderen benutzer wählen?
<FighrOppression> so bin nun im dolphin
<FighrOppression> und nun?
<jokrebel> basti: Immer diese Zwänge...
<elw3> entweder diese logs suchen und den herren hier zukommen lassen, oder wieder raus und schauen ob kde geht wenn dus mit nem andern nutzer versuchst 
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Nochmal - könntest Du bitte versuchen die Zahl der abgeschickten Zeilen zu minimieren? Danke.
<FighrOppression> Also im Xorg.log kommt Fatal error: no screens found
<k1l> elw3: du kannst gerne deinen weg weiterversuchen. aber das sieht alles eher nach der stecknadel im heuhaufen suchen aus. mit fehlermeldungen könnte man das ganze schon sehr viel stärker eingrenzen. aber ich will deinen elan nicht aufhalten.
<FighrOppression> +kll, sagst du mir wann du soweit bist mir zu sagen welche log Datei deu benötigst?
<elw3> wir warten verdammt nachmal darauf das du sagst welche datei diese fehlermeldung enthält
<k1l> .xsession-errors im home verzeichnis. ppq hatte ganz weit oben schon die Xorg.log bzw Xorg.0.log genannt
<FighrOppression> +kll: Die Datei .xsession errors hat 16954 Zeilen, soll ich die wirklich pasten?
<elw3> aber nicht hier ^^
<elw3> könntest du zwischenzeitlich kontrollieren ob sich kde mit nem andern nutzer starten lässt ?
<FighrOppression> elw3: jo hatte ich . bin nun unter einem anderen benutzer drin
<elw3> und es läuft ?
<FighrOppression> ja, dolphin halt
<FighrOppression> oh mann und ich dachte ich könnte mir heute abend einen schönen pornoabend machen
<elw3> nein der normale kde start
<FighrOppression> und nu das
<FighrOppression> ah ok
<FighrOppression> moment
<FighrOppression> Unter einem anderen benutzer kann werden ein paar Programme wie skype gestartet, aber alles vor einem schwarzen hintergrund
<elw3> war es vorher mit autologin ? 
<FighrOppression> elw3: ja
<FighrOppression> ich würde versuchen gnome und kde zu reinstallieren, aber ich weiß nicht wie man unter der Konsole WLAN verbindung bekommt
<bekks> FighrOppression: Eine Reinstallation wird Dir nicht helfen.
<bekks> Das ändert nichts an der bereits vorhandenen config.
<elw3> schalt erstmal den autologin aus
<FighrOppression> Wie schalte ich den Autologin aus?
<FighrOppression> elw3: Was meinst du eigentlich mit Autologin?
<elw3> das du nach dem hochfahren den nutzer/wm auswählen kannst
<FighrOppression> elw3: in der Gui meinst du normalerweise? kann ich doch.
<FighrOppression> Jeder benutzer hat ein passwort
<elw3> warte das zeigt er also noch an ?
<FighrOppression> elw3: nein. Ich sehe keinen Anmeldebildschirm
<FighrOppression> Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
<elw3> aber normaleiweiße würdest du ihn sehen ?
<FighrOppression> ja+
<jokrebel> ,enter? FighrOppression BITTE!
<shetlandpony-bot> FighrOppression BITTE!: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<FighrOppression> Gibt es keinen Befehl der die config Dateien zurücksetzt von X?
<FighrOppression> jokrebel: OK, ich gelobe mich zu verbesserbn
<elw3> -.- ich hatte angenomen das er erst bei dem versuch gnome zu laden schwarz wird
<elw3> ^^ sind wohl meine dummen fragen die ihn dazu auffordern
<FighrOppression> Nein, er versucht die Netzwerkverbindung zu bekommen, dann versucht er nochmal 60 Sekunden und dann bleibt der Bildschrim schwarz
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: WLAn?
<FighrOppression> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Kannst Du mal versuchsweise ein LAN-Kabel anstöpseln?
<FighrOppression> jokrebel: Habe kein lan kabel oder lan verbindung
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Und die Wlan-Verbindung ist in Ordnung?
<elw3> das ist ja dann schon was anderes nun müsste man doch mal in die logs gucken, kann mal einer sagen wie man den nopastedingens nutzt ?
<FighrOppression> jokrebel: Ja WLAN ist in Ordnung, bin ja gerade mit dem Netbook in der gleichen Verbindung drin.
<FighrOppression> Der Desktop hat momentan keine Verbindung.
<LupusE> hey folks. hat shcon jemand in lirc von natty erfolgreich den --driver= schalter in die /etc/lirc/hardware.conf eingetragen?
<KojiroAK> Kann man den ssh-server dazu bringen nur Verbindungen von einem SFTP-Client zu akzeptieren. (ssh-key ist leider nicht möglich.)
<LupusE> der wird leider in keinem der neuen optionen (driver, args) genommen.
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: buzzword: rssh
<LupusE> hat sich erledigt. man sollte den dienst auch starten lassen, wenn man ihn starten will.
<KojiroAK> LetoThe2nd, flawless victory. thx
<bekks> FighrOppression: Da das WLAN am Desktop nicht funktioniert, ist dessen WLAN Verbindung nicht in Ordnung.
<KojiroAK> LetoThe2nd, und gibt's sogar in den Paketquellen.
<FighrOppression> bekks: das wlan geht über USB Antenne
<elw3> bekks, captain obvious ?
<FighrOppression> wie kann man in der konsole eine wlan verbindung auswählen?
<FighrOppression> Wsa könnte man sonst noch ausprobieren?
<elw3> tja ka wie man wlan über konsole anmacht , und selbst dann wüsst ich nich viel weiter
<guntbert> FighrOppression: schau dir wpa_supplicant bzw wpa_cli an (zuerst bitte die man page)
<FighrOppression> guntbert: Nein ich meinte, was kann ich sonst noch tun bzgl meines Problems mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm?
<guntbert> FighrOppression: ok, ich hab nur deine letzte Frage gesehen :)
<guntbert> schwarzer Bildschirm? nomodeset hast du wahrscheinlich schon versucht...
<FighrOppression> guntbert: Es hat vorher wunderbar funktioniert. Habe seit Jahren keine Probleme. Heute ein update über sudo apt-get upgrade und dann in der GUI einen Benutzerwechsel. Seitdem ist der Bildschrim schwarz nach dem Booten.
<elw3> nope hater nicht
<bekks> FighrOppression: Es gibt keine USB Antennen ;) Du meinst einen USB WLAN Adapter :)
<FighrOppression> bekks: ja
<guntbert> FighrOppression: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FighrOppression> guntbert: mein Problem tritt lange nach grub auf.
<guntbert> FighrOppression: ok, war ja nur ein versuch...
<FighrOppression> lange nach der SPlash scren und meine Grafikkarte bootet auch nicht in  einen schwarzen Bildschrim normalerweise
<FighrOppression> Kann ich die config Dateien irgendwie mit der live CD zurücksetezen?
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Grub-Bootoptionen wirken sich auch "lange nach dem eigentlichen Grubmenü" noch aus…
<FighrOppression> Aber die nomodeset option hat nie Probleme bereitet?
<jokrebel> und warum sollte sich da mit dem (Kernel)Update das Du hattest (IIRC) nicht was geändert haben?
<FighrOppression> Aber hätte meine Frafikkarte das nomodeset Problem, dann hätte ich es doch nicht erst seit einem Benutzerwechsel oder?
<FighrOppression> jokrebel: Gab es heute ein Kernelupdate?
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Wir wissen nicht was Du wann in welcher Reihenfolge getan hast. Manche sachen wirken sich nach nem Neu-Login (ggf. auch mit anderem Benutzer) aus…
<FighrOppression> ok, einen Versuch ist es wert. Also wie setze ich die OPtion?
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Woher soll ich wissen ob es für Dein System heute ein Kernelupdate gab. Normalerweise schaut man sich an was er updaten will.
<FighrOppression> ok
<FighrOppression> also ich füge in grub dann mal folgende Zeile hinzu: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<FighrOppression> so, habe ein update-grub und sudo reboot gemacht. nun abwarten. :)
<FighrOppression> OK, an nomodeset hat es nicht gelegen :(
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Von was für einer Grafikkarte reden wir denn überhaupt? Und welches Ubuntu?
<FighrOppression> ubuntu 11.10
<k1l> wird immernoch im dunkeln gestochert?
<jokrebel> [ ] 1.Frage - [x] 2.Frage
<jokrebel> k1l: sieht so aus.
<FighrOppression> mit welchen befehl zeige ich info über die Grafikkarte?
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: ggf. mit lspci
<FighrOppression> das hatte ich gerade schion probiert. lspci zeigt es nicht an
<bekks> FighrOppression: lspci | grep VGA
<FighrOppression> GeForce 7600 GT
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: Vermutlich steht da mehr.
<FighrOppression> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporatino G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<elw3> da er ja doch grafische programme starten kann wäre da graphikproblem nicht eher unwarscheinlich ?
<k1l> er bekommt ja auch nen bild.
<k1l> es liegt an irgendwas mit dem xserver.
<elw3> glaub ich auch nicht mal
<FighrOppression> ja, ich kann mit dem Befehl von elw3 eien grafische Oberfläche starten und sogar filme gucken
 * jokrebel hält sich bei NVidia zurück.
<k1l> aber bevor ´man da jede der drölftausend möglichkeiten per hand durchgeht wären die benannten logs mal nicht schlecht
<FighrOppression> es klappt nur nicht nach dem Hochfahren ohne extra VBefehle
<FighrOppression> +kill, ich schrieb doch dass die xsession datei 17000 Zeilen hat.
<FighrOppression> Wie soll ich die alle pasten.
<k1l> ,nopaste? FighrOppression 
<shetlandpony-bot> FighrOppression: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> oder wenn der rechner inet zugang hat:
<k1l> ,pastebinit? FighrOppression 
<shetlandpony-bot> FighrOppression, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FighrOppression> +kill pastebin.org wird mich keine 17000 Zeilen pasten lassen und der desktop hat keinen internet zugang
<bekks> Dann nimm einen USB Stick.
<FighrOppression> bekks: und dann? dir den zuschicken?
<k1l> FighrOppression: kannste auch einen anderen pasteservice benutzen, oder einfach die ausgabe kürzen, je nachdem wieviel da doppelt ist. sprich die letzt XXX zeilen halt
<bekks> Dann an den Rechner gehen, an dem Du gerade schreibst...
<FighrOppression> Die letzten wieviel Zeilen braucht ihr ungefähr? 10 100 1000?
<bekks> Und ein lsb_release -a wollen wir auch sehen :)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Hast Du es denn bereits versucht hochzuladen?
<bekks> FighrOppression: Soviele Zeilen, weil pastebin.org zulässt.
<k1l> FighrOppression: mach da keine dr.arbeit draus. klopp das zeug da rein, soviel wie geht und los gehts
<bekks> FighrOppression: Kannst du mal die eine Zeile abschreiben, die lsb_release -d liefert bitte?
<k1l> rumgespielt und 50mal den xserver neugestartet wurde schon genug
<jokrebel> FighrOppression: : Hast Du es denn bereits versucht hochzuladen? Oder was macht Dich so sicher dass das nicht geht.
<FighrOppression> Wie hieß der Befehl noch gleich? xinit -- startkde :1 ?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Sorry!
<bekks> FighrOppression: lsb_release -d hieß der Befehl.
<nummer3> .com
<elw3> was war das ?
<FightOppression> Verdammt. Wie kopiere ich auf den USB Stick. lsb_release -a > /dev/sde1/lsb_release.txt funzt nicht.
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> tu das bitte nie wieder, es sei denn, Du willst das fs ruinieren
<Fuchs> Du willst den mounten, falls noch nicht passiert, und anschliessend in den Ordner schreiben, wo der hingemountet ist
<FightOppression> Fuchs: redest du mit mir?
<elw3> aua 
<Fuchs> FightOppression: ja
<Fuchs> FightOppression: siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<FightOppression> Aber der wird doch autogemountet, odernicht.
<elw3>  nur wenn die wm gestartet ist
<k1l> nicht ohne gui
<elw3> ansonsten dolphin nehmen "xinit dolphin -- :1"
<Fuchs> m(
<FightOppression> USB Stick wird unter dolphin nicht angezeigt
<k1l> FightOppression: hast du eine live-cd oder nen live-usbstick? oder kannst dir einen machen? so kommen wir _nie_ zu was produktivem, ausser 50mal den xserver neuzustarten.
<FightOppression> Ist mit fat 32 formatiert
<FightOppression> Ich habe eine live CD
<k1l> dann boote die mal. da hast du dann wlan, und kannst per klicken zu den logs und die uploaden.
<FightOppression> ok, bin dabei
<bekks> FightOppression: Schreibst Du bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -d hier rein? Ein Zeile...
<FightOppression> bekks: geht nicht, ich starte gerade die live CD. Ich bin auf Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<bekks> FightOppression: Ok, dann bin ich raus aus dem Ticket.
<FightOppression> OK, ich verlasse nun den Chat und schliesse den USB WLAN Adapter an den Desktop an. Bis gleich.
<FightOppression> bekks: wie soll die das hier in den chat pasten. Wenn ich das alles abtippe ist MItternacht
<FightOppression> Und das auf den USB Stick zu kopieren hat nicht geklappt.
<bekks> Eine Zeile ist lsb_release -d
<bekks> EINE einzige Zeile.
<FightOppression> Kann ich das nicht mit einem CHroot ausgeben von der live CD?
<FightOppression> Was ist der Benutzername für die live cd?
<FightOppression> Wieso fragt die live cd nach einem Benuterznamen?
<k1l> FightOppression: ubuntu
<FightOppression> pass?
<k1l> leer
<k1l> oder auch ubuntu. aber eigentlich leer (also kein pw)
<k1l> es sei denn das ist ne cd aus irgend nem heftchen, wo die rumgefummelt haben. oder das ist nen wallbuntu. oder du hast da was verändert.
<FightOppression> beides geht nicht
<FightOppression> nein
<FightOppression> live cd von ubuntu com
<FightOppression> habe ich vorgestern noch benutzt, da wollte sie kein passwort
<FightOppression> nun steht dort other und verlangt einen benutzernamen
<FightOppression> Das Problem hatte ich aber schon mal mit dieser CD
<FlorianH_GI> Hallo. Mein Ubuntu Laptop ist während des Updateprozesses abgestürzt. Nun kann ich mich zwar anmelden, der Desktop und die Navigationselemente erscheinen jedoch nicht mehr. Besteht eine Möglichkeit das System via Konsole zurück zu setzen bzw. eine Neuinstallation zu starten? Ein kompletter Datenverlust ist kein Problem
<FightOppression> Muss ein paar mal booten 
<FightOppression> 1,2,3,4 mal fragt es mich nach einem user/pass beim 5 mal klappt es dann und ich bekomme die normale live CD wo ich das Tastaturlayout auswählen kann etc
<FightOppression> ich starte die cd nochmal neu
<k1l> oder gib mal nichts ein
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Logging_in
<jokrebel> FlorianH_GI: Hast Du noch Netzwerk auf der Konsole?
<FlorianH_GI> nein leider nicht
<FlorianH_GI> das wlan verbindet nicht mehr
<jokrebel> FlorianH_GI: Moglichkeiten ein LAN-Kabel anzuschließen, dass könnte ggf. auch ohne GUI funktionieren.
<FlorianH_GI> Fehlerbeschreibung zu meinem Problem: 1. Fehlermeldung: Could not update ICEauthority file /home/chaos/.ICEauthority; 2. Fehlermeldung: Es gibt ein Problem mit den Konfigurationsserver (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 beendet mit Status 256); Danach sehe ich nur noch den Desktiohintergrund und nichts passiert mehr.
<FightOppression> Lächerlich. Nun geht es. Beim nächsten Mal wiedernicht.
<FlorianH_GI> habe ein lan-kabel angeschlossen
<FlorianH_GI> und internet
<jokrebel> FlorianH_GI: Und gehts?
<k1l> FlorianH_GI: in die konsole und mal nen sudo atpt-get update
<jokrebel> -t
<k1l> *apt-get
<FlorianH_GI> okay. er hat das kommando ausgeführt bzw. führt es noch aus
<k1l> danach nen sudo apt-get upgrade
<FlorianH_GI> ok
<jokrebel> FlorianH_GI: Und?
<FightOppressin> Noch da?
<FightOppressin> Bin nun auf der live CD
<FlorianH_GI> der rechner bootet gerade neu
<k1l> FightOppressin: so. dann mal die festplatte mounten (sollte ja jetzt mit klickbunt gehen) und dann mal die .xsession-errors und die Xorg.log bzw Xorg.0.log nopasten
<k1l> ,nopaste? FightOppressin 
<shetlandpony-bot> FightOppressin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: Lief es denn ohne Fehlermeldungen durch?
<FightOppressin> +kll moment muss noch mein system entschlüsseln
<FlorianH_GI> jokrebel: Fehler ist noch da, bzw. die zweite Fehlermeldung ist weg. Es kommt noch der ICEauthority Fehler
<FlorianH_GI> und es ist ein "Hinweis zur Aktualisierung" auf gegangen, mit dem Titel "Record your encryption passphrase"
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: Dann nochmal das selbe (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) und wenn möglich den kompletten Output auf einen Nopaste-Service hochladen.
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: oO - "encryption passphrase" hört sich stark nach Verschlüsselung an - da kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.
<FlorianH_GI> jokrebel: Ich habe die Befehler erneut ausgeführt. Beim letzten Befehl erhielt ich die Meldung "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen, 0 nicht aktualisert"
<FightOppressin> so, wie chroote ich noch mal in mein system?
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: Das klingt eigentlich sehr gut…
<FlorianH_GI> jokrebel: Ich starte noch einmal neu
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: Dann reboote doch nochmal mit "sudo reboot"
<k1l> FightOppressin: nicht chrooten
<k1l> fummel doch nicht wieder blind rum
<k1l> FightOppressin: immernoch ist erstmal die ansage die lächerlichen logdateien zu nopasten.
<k1l> dafür mountest du einfach deinen festplatte
<FightOppressin> +kll ja aber an die komme ich doch nur ran, wenn ich ins installierte System wechsle
<k1l> FightOppressin: MOUNTEN!
<k1l> ,mount? FightOppressin 
<shetlandpony-bot> FightOppressin, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> oder halt mit dem klickbunt dolphin/nautilus weswegen wir doch erst die live cd gebootet haben.
<FightOppressin> Ichhabe folgende Anleitung verwendet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<FightOppressin> OK, ich  paste nun
<FightOppressin> aber so komme ich nicht an lsb befehl den bekks haben wollte
<k1l> rofl. die kannst du mal in die tonne kloppen. der benutzt sudo für grafische programme m(
<jokrebel_> .oO( gibt es eigentlich noch Leute die "nicht verschlüsseln" "kein LVB nutzen" und auch nicht "RAID haben wollen"? )
<k1l> FightOppressin: der zug ist eh abgefahren mit lsb_release
<k1l> jokrebel_: ja, die supporter.
<FightOppressin> OK
<FlorianH_GI> jokrebel: fehlermeldung 1 und 2 aus meiner beschreibung treten wieder auf. der desktop lädt nicht und die navigation auch nicht. mein home-vereichnis ist verschlüsselt, evtl. liegt darin das problem?
<jokrebel_> FlorianH_GI: Mag sein - Ich bin nicht paranoid genug dass ich mir Verschlüsselung jemals angetan hätte…
<FightOppressin> Die Home Verzeichnisse auf der Festplatte werden als leer angezeigt.
<k1l> FlorianH_GI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6807163&postcount=2  und anstatt test deinen usernamen angeben.
<jokrebel_> k1l: Woran mag es liegen, dass "die" auch ohne glücklich sind?
<k1l> jokrebel_: tja. ich glaube das geht hier über das topic hinaus :)
<jokrebel_> k1l: auch wahr…
<FightOppressin> Wie kommt das? Das gleiche Probleme hatte ich letztes Mal schon, als ich grub so repariert habe.
<FightOppressin> aha, ok. musste das home noch mounten von der LVM
<jokrebel_> viel Erfolg allseit - bin dann mal Heia. CU!
<FlorianH_GI> k1l: Habe den Befehl ausgeführt. Fehlermeldungen kommen immer noch
<MeMyself> Wo kann ich in Ubuntu 11.10 compiz aktivieren bzw deaktivieren?
<FightOppressin> jokrebel: bin am pasten, sekunde noch
<FlorianH_GI> gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine komplette Neuinstallation über die Konsole zu starten? Netzwerk ist ja vorhanden. Leider habe kann ich an dem Laptop von keinen Datenträger booten, sonst hätte ich breits so eine Neuinstallation gestartet
<k1l> FlorianH_GI: reboot gemacht nach den chown und chmod?
<FlorianH_GI> jipp
<FightOppressin> kll, joekrebel: http://pastebin.com/xUui2xdc
<FlorianH_GI> joekrebel ist ins bett gegangen
<k1l> FightOppressin: warum denn nautilus? warst du eben nciht noch kde user?
<FightOppressin> :(
<k1l> FightOppressin: ?
<k1l> FightOppressin: ich glaube es ist besser, wenn du einen eintrag auf forum.ubuntuusers.de eröffnest. ich bin gleich weg und das zieht sich hier im irc doch sehr deutlich
<basti> kann man den nautilus entpacker irgendwo definieren? es ist etwas nervig, dass dieser nicht mit umlauten umgehen kann...
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-16
<my_openerp> Wie kann man Ubuntu von einer Win-XP Maschine deinstallieren? (Ich will danach ein Win-Backup machen und dann ganz auf Ubuntu wechseln)
<LetoThe2nd> my_openerp: wubi-installation? den windows-bootloader wieder herstellen und dann einfach deinstallieren.
<my_openerp> LetoThe2nd: kein wubi, ubuntu 9.x
<LetoThe2nd> dann warum auch deinstallieren. stört ja nicht.
 * LetoThe2nd muss trotzdem mal AFK
<my_openerp> LetoThe2nd: grub?
<koegs> my_openerp: da gibt es so sachen wie fixboot und fixmbr, müsstest du mal nach googlen
<koegs> anschliessend kannst du in windows die partitionen löschen, aber das müssen dir dann windows-jungs erklären
<my_openerp> koegs: danke, gefunden, lieber nicht; wie ich windows kenne, ist es problemloser ein datenbackup zu machen die maschine zu plätten.
<pog> im neuen Nautilus (von 10.04) wurden ja einige "Schikanen" eingebaut. bei der Listenansicht, kann ich den Bereich der Dateinamen nicht mit der Maus verkleinern, hinten kann man schieben.
<pog> weiss jemand wie man die Laenge des DAteielements (in der Listenansicht von Nautilus) wieder variabel bekommt? 
<pog> Das finde ich jetzt echt etwas doof, weil ich dann die hinteren Infos  kaum mehr sehe.
<koegs> pog: irgendwelche besonderheiten eingestellt? weil hier ist das problemlos verschiebbar
<pog> das ist sicher ein Bug, man es von links her verkuerzen, aber dann ist der Linke Bereich halt zu gross. 
<pog> koegs: ich werde bei Zeiten mal in einer anderen 10.04 schauen, ob es auch so reagiert.
<koegs> pog: ich hab hier noch eins mit nautilus elementary, da konnte ich das "nachstellen"
<pog> sieht bei Dir koegs, die Darstellung auch so Tabellenartig, wie eine dB aus?
<pog> das koennte noch das Problem sein.
<koegs> durch wildes fenster vergrößern und verkleinern und die anderen Spalten verändern, ging es dann
<koegs> ja, nutze nur die Listen/Detail-Ansicht
<pog> :-) sind ja kleine Sachen, aber machte eine Migration immer etwas muehsam.
<koegs> also beim klassichen Nautilus habe ich das Problem nicht, nur beim Elementary
<georgie> Hallo, habe compiz installiert ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen herumgespielt und nun sind die unity Panels links und oben weg. Ich kan keine Programme mehr auswählen. Ich kann nur noch noch mit "Ubuntu 2D" rein. Hier sehe ich beide Panels noch. Habe hier schon ein dpkg-reconfigure compiz probiert. Leider erfolglos. Was kann ich machen?
<overlook> georgie: hast Du den CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager installiert?
<overlook> Wenn ja, schalte dort das Unity-Plugin wieder an.
<overlook> dann sollte es alles wieder passen
<georgie> overlook: alles klar
<pog> muss mal schauen, wegen dem elementary.. koegs, danke fuer den Hinweis.
<pog> wenn ich nautilus info anschaue, sehe ich Nautilus 2.30.1, sehe ich, ob dieses Elementary installiert ist? (der PC wurde vom Kollegen installiert, wobei ich annehme, dass er einfach 10.04 installiert hat.
<koegs> nautilus elementary gibt es iirc nur über ein PPA, also eher unwahrscheinlich
<pog> dann ist es vermutlich doch eher ein kleiner "Bug", der natuerlich weniger auffaellt, wenn der Bildschirm breiter ist.
<pog> d.h. man muss das Fenster halt in die Breite ziehen :-)
<koegs> wie gesagt, wenn der Bug auftritt, hab ich die Fenstergröße verändert und die anderen Spalten auch mal gezogen, dann gings die ganze Zeit auch mit dem Namen, solange das Fenster offen war
<koegs> nicht schön, aber ein Workaround
<pog> jetzt bei Fullscreen, hab und ohne Seitenleiste, nimmt der DAteibereich fast 2/3 der SEitenbreite!
<pog> und kann es grad nicht verkleinern.
<koegs> ich würd ja vorschlagen nen Bugreport einzureichen :)
<pog> ok. danke
<pog> koennte, hab das noch nie gemacht. Hab die Woche allerdings nicht so viel Zeit, um das auszuprobieren.
<pog> werde ueberhaupt mal den Laptop neu starten, vielleicht war mal ein Update.
<Rolf> guten morgen
<Rolf> hat jemand erfahrung mit VPN und ubuntu gemacht? ich möchte gern durch die Fritzbox "hindurch" auf meinen Ubuntu via vpn zugreifen
<koegs> Rolf: falls du unbedingt VPN benutzen möchtest, empfehle ich OpenVPN, ansonsten wäre ein SSH-Zugriff aufs Ubuntu-System eine alternative
<pog> ssh ist wohl am einfachsten, ein VPN brauchtst Du, wenn Du den Server fest in deine IT einbinden moechtest. 
<pog> sodass der server, wie ein lokaler REchner aussieht.
<pog> ssh ist doch super, man kann mit sftp:// die DAten im Filemanager anschauen, oder mit sshfs mounten.  ein VPN macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn mehrere Leute mit dem Server (wie mit einer internenen Server) arbeiten sollen.
<Mendru> Hallo =) Ich habe ein problem. Ich benutzt lxde als WM, demnach auch das Menü. Ich habe eben 2 Programme gelöscht, diese sind aber immer noch in dem Menü enthalten. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das Menü neu zu generieren?
<pog> oder wenn der Server mehrere Standorte verbinden soll
<koegs> pog: ist ok, wir müssen hier nicht wirklich über den Sinn eines VPNs disktuieren :)
<pog> o.k. sonst offtopic
<pog> man weiss eben nie, ob die Leute schon etwas eine Ahung haben, was sie wollen.
<koegs> pog: dann lass dir abschliessend gesagt sein, deine Erklärung zum Thema VPN sind auch nicht hinreichend, der Rest ist OT
<Rolf> Danke pog
<Rolf> ich möchte zwei netzwerke verbinden
<Rolf> also vpn soll es sein
<pog> ja
<Rolf> ich schaffe es auch über die fritzbox aber das ist nicht stabil
<koegs> dann fang mal an dich einzulesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openvpn
<Rolf> :) danke
<pog> viele Router haben eine VPN-Funktion.
<linux4ever> Hi
<Rolf> die fb stürzt nur dauernd ab... unitymedia mit 6360
<pog> ahso
<Rolf> ist bekannt... soll auch mal behoben werden... 
<k1l_> Guschtel: mit deiner verbindung alles ok?
<jokrebel_> hi
<lovebuntu> Ist das IcedTea Plugin kein richtiges Java?
<lovebuntu> Ich  kann nämlich auf spin.de keine Spiele spielen und habe dort den Support angeschrieben mit folgender Antwort: http://nopaste.info/c313306944.html
<k1l_> ,java? lovebuntu 
<shetlandpony-bot> lovebuntu, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lovebuntu> k1l_: ich kenne den Link
<k1l_> da solltest du ja wissen was icedtea ist
<lovebuntu> Laut der Antwort vom Support spin.de hat IcedTea viele Bugs, ist das so korrekt oder was meint Ihr?
<k1l_> soll ich dir den text jetzt vorlesen?
<lovebuntu> ich will nur wissen ob die Behauptung so stimmt, dass IcedTea zu viele Fehler hat?
<LetoThe2nd> lovebuntu: die formulierung ist mehr als nur fragwürdig, aber es kann gut sein dass dinge mit icedtea nicht so funktionieren wie mit oracle java.
<k1l_> ich denke mal dass es schon genug bugs gibt. ob es so schlimm ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. warscheinlich ist der support nur gernervt (grade bei deiner art der anfrage) von den icedtea usern, weil icedtea den kram von denen nicht unterstützt
<lovebuntu> k1l_: hmm, dann werde ich nochmal nachhaken und den Support fragen ob es an der Unterstützung liegt...
<k1l_> lovebuntu: tu was du nicht lassen kannst
<k1l_> aber die fronten sind doch nach deiner plumpen anfrage und deren antwort geklärt
 * LetoThe2nd schlägt vor, den rhetorik-grundkurs eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlegen.
<lovebuntu> Warum ist meine Anfrage plump?
<LetoThe2nd> ... und zwar genau weil diese diskussion beim besten willen nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat.
<lovebuntu> ist ok
<MeMyself> Gibt es bei Ubuntu 11.10 eine einstellmöglichkeit für compiz?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ccsm? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony-bot> MeMyself: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<MeMyself> danke
<FightOppression> Kann did normale Desktop CD mittlerweile auch voll verschlüsselte Installationen oder benötigt  man dafür immer noch die alternate CD?
<koegs> dafür ist immer noch die Alternate CD gedacht
<FightOppression> koegs:Danke.
<matze> hallo, gibts nen modus in ubuntu in welchem man nicht herunterfahren muss und den akku tauschen kann? sowas wie einen ruhezustand?
<sysdef> ,std? matze
<shetlandpony-bot> matze, std ist kurz fuer Suspend-to-Disk (auch Ruhezustand oder Hibernate [engl. fuer Winterschlaf halten])
<koegs> zusätzlich je nach notebook: Netzteil dran lassen während des Tausches und das Notebook bleibt an (keine Gewähr)
<matze> koegs, naja netzteil ist in der uni eher schwer ;)
<matze> und sonst, wird std nur funktionieren wenn man ne swap partition hat oder?
<Lufti_oO> hallo ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich nutze gnome shell. Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht, wie ich herausbekomme, welche version gerade aktiv ist?
<Lufti_oO> habs schon, .. synaptics ;)
<jokrebel_> tasse: Verbindungsprobleme wieder im Griff?
<amfs> hallo
<amfs> habe (x)ubuntu auf 11.10 aktualisiert und x startet nicht mehr
<CasW> Hallo amfs
<amfs> über chroot ins system konnte ich ich allerdings x als root ausführen
<CasW> Hast du /var/log/Xorg.0.log gelesen? Und waren da errors?
<amfs> nein, nur die meldug, daß er beendet wurde
<amfs> ich vermute den fehler eher bei lightdm
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors
<amfs> auf dem ich umstellen wollte
<amfs> erstes problem: die 3 an der kernelparameterzeile wird ignoriert
<amfs> ich will im multusersmodus ohne x starten
<amfs> ist das bei ubuntu anders als bei den anderen distris?
<amfs> keine idee?
<CasW> Nein, sorry
<amfs> eine sache.
<amfs> :
<amfs> beim booten wird versucht gdm und lightdm gleichzeitig zu starten
<jokrebel_> amfs: X als Root ausgeführt? 1.) kennt Ubuntu keinen Root-Accoount 2.) Verbiegt man sich mit sowas das System erst recht IHMO
<k3Rn> hi
<amfs> ich habe es von einer live-cd gechrootet und einfach mal startx eingetippt
<amfs> um eine fehlerausgabe zu erzeugen
<k3Rn> ich hba mir gerade ein SAN eingerichtet. hab nen RAID 5 konfiguriert und eine NFS freigabe erstellt. ich bin nun unsicher welches dateisystem verwendet wird - kann ich das von einem client aus checken?
<amfs> stattdessen startete er X
<amfs> wieder erwarten
<koegs> k3Rn: nicht vom client, nein
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: hoffentlich nicht. wenn der client (der über NFS angebunden) ist nicht völlig unabhängig vom unterliegenden dateisystem ist, hat dein system eine ernsthafte macke.
<k3Rn> das dateisystem das der server für die nfs freigabe nutz ist also egal?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: sollte es sein, ja. falls nicht, wie gesagt - konzept überdenken :)
<k3Rn> also das SAN hat gar nicht gefragt wie es die platen formatieren soll - das verwundert mich
<koegs> und das ist dann keine Ubuntu-Frage mehr
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: schaust du dokumentation des SAN.
<k3Rn> da find ich nichts
<jokrebel_> amfs: Klingt zwar ungewöhnlich was Du da sagst, aber wenn tatsächlich gdm und lightdm gleichzeitig starten könnte die Deinstallation _eines_ der beiden doch weiterhelfen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: wenn das SAN behauptet, es stellt NFS zur verfügung, dann stellt es wohl NFS zur verfügung. aus sicht des ubuntu-clients gibts da nicht mehr dazu zu sagen.
<k3Rn> ich scheine da ein verständnisproblem zu haben. unterliegt der NFS freigabe kein konkretes dateisystem - beispielsweise ext4?
<amfs> jokrebel_ lightdm ist in der abhängigkeitshölle verstrickt, gdm hab ich gerade entfernt
<koegs> k3rn: ja, aber was da auf deinem SAN passiert, können wir im Ubuntu-Support beim besten willen nicht sagen
<jokrebel_> k3Rn: [14:58] <LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: schaust du dokumentation des SAN.### [14:58] <k3Rn> da find ich nichts ### klar - in nichtmal ner Minute fände ich da auch nichts
<k3Rn> ich hab das handbuch schon vorher gelesen =) und dazu nichts gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: NFS ist vom unterliegenden dateisystem abstrahiert. ergo: was dein SAN intern verwendet können und wollen wir dir hier nicht sagen. es hat einfach keinen ubuntu-bezug.
<k3Rn> inzwischen bin ich auch per ssh auf dem SAN/NAS - wie könnte ich da gucken?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: läuft auf dem SAN ubuntu?
<koegs> ist das SAN ein Ubuntu-Rechner?
<koegs> :)
<amfs> verdammt, es geht nicht
<k3Rn> es handelt sich übrigens um synology diskstation ds411j ..
<koegs> ,OT? k3Rn
<shetlandpony-bot> k3Rn: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<koegs> da gehts weiter, danke
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: sehr schön. jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben: das hat keinen ubuntu-bezug. ergo: es gehört hier nicht hin. weiter bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<k3Rn> so oftopic finde ich das nun auch wiedr nicht
<rootux> hallo, wie kann man eine graphische oberfläche mit python erzeugen ?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: ess wird dann ontopic wenn auf dem ding ubuntu läuft.
<mgolisch> doch hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<mgolisch> frag den support von dem verein wenn du wissen willst was fuern dateisystem da verwendet wird
<k3Rn> ales klar - ich lauf mal rüber in den anderen raum
<k3Rn> ->
<mgolisch> ist aber ja eigentlich total latte
<rootux> wie kann man in chat fest schreiben?
<koegs> rootux: erstens wollen wir hier kein "fett" und zweitens ist hier kein python-support
<k3Rn> kann man sich beim kopieren von dateien den forschritt anzeigen lassen? der cp befehl unterstützt das nicht, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: nicht mir cp. rsync kanns, und dd in zusammenarbeit mit pv, zum beispiel.
<mgolisch> oder scp auf localhost
<mgolisch> :)
<k3Rn> gibts kein spezielles koier tool das mir ne forschrittsanzeige und schreibgeschwindgkeit anzeigt
<k3Rn> mgolisch, ja darübr hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, bringt natürlich einiges an overhead mitsich
<mgolisch> jo klar
<k3Rn> aber ich machs jetzt so - scheint ja das einfachste / am schönsten aufbereitete infos über den kopiervorgang
<k3Rn> spriocht etwas gegen pv?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: abgesehen davon, dass es nicht quietschbunt zum anklicken ist - nö, eigentlich nicht.
<k3Rn> kann ich damit auch rekursiv ganze verzeichnisbäume kopieren?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: mit pv selbst kopiert man gar nichts.
<k3Rn> pv datei1 > backup/datei1 ...
<LetoThe2nd> .. ist kein kopiervorgang, sondern der missbrauch des pipesystems der nur per glückstreffer funktioniert.
<k3Rn> ich farge mal sorum: ich möchte einen großen verzeichnisbaum (600gb) auf eine NFS freigabe schieben und hätte gern statusinformationen über den kopiervorgang (restdauer und geschindigkeit). welches tool bietet sich an?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: wie gesagt - rsync kanns per datei. und eine verhältnismässig hübsche methode ist IMHO auch, den mc zu verwenden. der sollte es auch im gesamten können.
<dadrc> 600gb auf nfs klingt für mich  nach rsync
<k3Rn> hilft mir jemand mit der rsync syntax? ich möchte /bla mit allen unterverzeichnissen nach /media/bla kopieren ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,rsync? k3Rn, guckst du, alles da
<shetlandpony-bot> k3Rn, guckst du, alles da, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: spezifisch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync#Sicherung-innerhalb-des-Systems (weil ich so ein liebevoller fürsorglicher supporter bin.)
<k3Rn> die option -a sollte also ausreichen? rsync -a /bla /media/bla ??
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: fürsorglich bedeutet nicht händchenhalten und vorlesen. schaue dir das explizit genannte beispiel an.
<dadrc> Pro-Tipp: Fortschrittsanzeuge muss man anmachen
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: wie gesagt, siehe das explizit genannte beispiel.
<k3Rn> danke (tut mir leid, ich hatte den beispiel link übersehn)
<k3Rn> noch nen blöde frage: bei kopiervorgang sollten die dateien nicht in benutzung / geöffnet sein, oder spielt das keine rolle?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: _THEORETISCH_ ist reiner lesezugriff unproblematisch, aber sicherer ists natürlich wenn das zeug unbenutzt ist. richtig.
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Nutzt irgendwer von euch One-Time Passwörter? Ich würde gerne wissen wie genau das funktioniert, denn ich möchte damit gerne SSH Private Keys für bestimmte User bereitstellen.
<fr00d> Was ich mir vorstelle ist ein Passwort, das nur einmal benutzt werden kann und wenn ein neues angefordert wird das ein anderes Passwort ist.
<fr00d> Ich hab gerade mal mod_authn_otp in meinen Apache konfiguriert und wenn ich mit Hilfe des geheimen hashes und otptool ein Passwort generiere macht das erstmal genau das, was ich möchte, allerdings wird immer das selbe Passwort generiert.
<sysdef> lol
<k3Rn> kann ich mir anzeigen lassen wieviel mb/s gerade über ein netzwerkinterface gehn?
<koegs> iftop, vnstat, etc.
<koegs> ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-monitoring
<bullgard4> Welche Programme verwenden die Umgebungsvariable DESKTOP_SESSION?
<rumpe1> bullgard4, hm... ich würde auf einen display manager tippen
<bullgard4> rumpe1: Danke für den Tipp!
<ninucs> nabend :)
<sysdef> k3Rn: oder auch iptraf
<dAnjou> ist es einfach möglich, abfragen von einer bestimmten domain, die über einen bestimmten port kommen, an den apache weiterzuleiten und das möglichst "seemless"? situation ist, dass ich meinen apache auf nen anderen port schalten musste, jetzt aber trotzdem anfragen von einer domain auf port 80 beantworten will, ohne dass der nutzer damit in irgendeiner form behelligt wird.
<dAnjou> 10.04 übrigens
<dAnjou> *nich ab- sondern anfragen
<dAnjou> auf port 80 läuft jetz nen anderer webdienst
<ppq> vielleicht kann man da mit iptables-magie was machen *spekulier*
<dAnjou> davor hatte ich angst :P
<dAnjou> auf dns ebene kann man ja da auch nix machen -.-
<dadrc> kannste nicht den anderen webdienst so konfigurieren, dass er einen Redirect sendet?
<dAnjou> ne, ist irgendn doofer webserver von sonem CMS
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, wie man den konfigurieren kann und so wichtig ist es nicht, dass ich mir die einarbeitung geben würde
<dAnjou> ich werd jetz einfach ne olle header weiterleitung oder so bei meinem domain provider einrichten
<Oins> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Drucker Lexmark T430 unter Linux. Wie sieht's da mit kompatibilität etc. aus? Wollte eigentlich auf openprinting.org schaun, aber die Seite scheint momentan offline zu sein.
<bekks> ,hcl? Oins 
<shetlandpony-bot> Oins: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<lordi> Hallo an alle!
<lordi> Ich habe ein für mich ziemlich übles Problem. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ubuntu hochzufahren funktioniert, aber wenn ich am Anmeldebildschirm mein Kennwort eingebe, flackert es nur kurz schwarz, und ich lande wieder an derselben Seite
<Oins> bekks: Danke für den Tip, aber der T430 ist dort nirgends gelistet
<dadrc> Oins, dann eben unser aller Freund Google: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aW-GsrxgsIEJ:www.openprinting.org/printer/Lexmark/Lexmark-T430&hl=en&strip=1
<shetlandpony-bot> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/clm7snf | Printer: Lexmark T430 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation
<Oins> dadrc: ah, das war mir neu. Danke :)
<dadrc> lordi, kannst du dich auf 'nem Terminal einloggen?
<lordi> ja das geht
<dadrc> Und: Welche Ubuntu-Version, welches DE, seit wann?
<lordi> 11.10, was meinst du mit DE?
<lordi> ach so
<lordi> gnome
<lordi> dadrc: ich glaube ich habe nichts gemacht, der fehler kam auf einmal. zuvor aber jedoch fiel mir auf, dass das system ingesamt sehr träge geworden ist
<dadrc> Ok, dann log dich mal auf einem Terminal ein und guck, ob die Datei ~/.xsession-errors existiert
<lordi> das ist aber schon länger gewesen, aber erst nach der umstellung auf 11.10 (davor hatte ich erst 9. irgend etwas)
<dadrc> Wenn ja, lad die mal hoch, damit wir die angucken können
<sysdef> in verbindung mit dem begriff cups landet man sogar direkt bei http://www.cups.org/ppd.php?L779+I40+T+Qlexmark+1200
<dadrc> ,pastebinit? lordi 
<shetlandpony-bot> lordi, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lordi> das ist ja praktisch
<dadrc> Den Link hätte ich dann gerne :)
<lordi> dadrc: ja, das problem ist, ich bin gerade an nem anderen rechner
<dadrc> hmjo, den Link wirst du wohl abtippen müssen oder so, aber ohne das Log kommen wir nicht weiter
<LupusE> hi
<lordi> dadrc: sorry, hier, habs schlussendlich hingekriegt: http://nopaste.info/b649b663d8.html
<dadrc> lordi, uff. Das ist mal ein Haufen Fehler.
<lordi> ^^ dachte ich auch
<lordi> dadrc: wobei sich dieser hier "(nautilus:1510): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed " auch oft wiederholt
<dadrc> lordi, wenn das jetzt klappt, kannst du auch noch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log hochladen?
<lordi> ^^
<dc5ala> lordi, funktioniert der Gäste-Login?
<dadrc> Denn in dem Log sieht man zwar, dass zwischendrin der X-Server abstürzt, aber ich kann den Grund nicht finden
<lordi> dc5ala: der gäste login funktioniert manchmal ganz und manchmal halb
<lordi> halb = ich habe keine linke leiste, und auch rechts oben in der taskleiste nichts
<lordi> dadrc: ich lad die datei auch mal hoch, das dauert aber wieder bisschen
<dadrc> jo
<duelle> Hallo, seit Kurzem habe ich öfter das Problem, dass sich mein komplettes System aufhängt (abgesehen von Bewegung der Maus _nichts_ mehr möglich). Im Kernel konnte ich nur "NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 31, Ch 00000013, engmask 00000120, intr 10000000" finden.
<duelle> Im kern.log habe ich o.g. Meldung gefunden.
<dc5ala> lordi, andere Sessions auswählen beim Login haben das gleiche Ergebnis?
<lordi> dc5ala: du meinst, z.b. "ubuntu 2d" etc?
<lordi> wenn ja, dann ja
<bekks> duelle: Kannst Du uns mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a und uname -a in einem nopaste zeigen?
<bekks> ,paste? duelle 
<shetlandpony-bot> duelle: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<duelle> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/508800/
<dc5ala> lordi, hast vielleicht irgendwas in deine .profile eingebaut? Hatte in letzter Zeit 2 Leute, mit Fehlern in der Datei was gleiches Symptom hervorruft. Einer hatte was für Python reingebaut und ein anderer was für Ruby, beides mit Fehlern.
<lordi> dadrc: ich habe 4 verschiedene, Xorg.0.log dann Xorg.1.log und jeweils mit einem .old hintendran
<lordi> welche hättest du am liebsten? :-)
<duelle> bekks: Seit meinem upgrade auf 11.10 habe ich mit den flashplugins zu kämpfen. Ich weiß nicht ob das evtl damit zusammenhängt. Beim googlen nach NVRM bin ich eher auf NVidia-bezogene Dinge gestoßen...
<Eldorado> hiho, ich hab bei meiner einstellung fürs lan netzwerk auf "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" gestellt. Jetzt würde ich gerne die Gateway ändern. kann ich aber in dem menü nicht mehr. gibt es irgendeinen einfachen befehl ,der das dauerhaft ändert? ich habe linux ubuntu 10.04
<bekks> duelle: NVRM hat was mit Nvidia zu tun, ja.
<ppq> Eldorado: diese einstellung ist dazu da, anderen rechnern über lan zugang zum internet zu ermöglichen
<dadrc> lordi, die Xorg.0.log wär wohl erstmal interessant
<ppq> Eldorado: sprich, die verbindung zum eigentlichen gerät mit internetzugang darf eben nicht diese lan-verbindung sein
<Eldorado> +ppq: gibt es den eine einstellung, die das ermöglicht?
<duelle> bekks: Damit hatte ich zeitweise auch einige Probleme (mit heruntergeladenen NV-Treibern).. doch seit ich die "additional" Treiber installiert habe ging es ansonsten alles recht gut. 
<lordi> dadrc: hier http://nopaste.info/1f1b829eba.html
<ppq> Eldorado: hier sind ein paar artikel, die dir helfen sollten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<ppq> Eldorado: allgemein wär's erstmal gut zu wissen, was genau du vorhast, wie dein netzwerksetup aussieht etc,
<Eldorado> +ppq: Ein PC mit Win7 und internetverbindung, und einer direkten lanverbindung zum linuxpc
<ppq> Eldorado: ok, und du möchtest jetzt mit dem linux-pc ins internet?
<dadrc> lordi, in dem Log sieht alles noch gut aus, die 0.old, bitte.
<Eldorado> +ppq: ja, aber das wlan geht nur über den win7
<ppq> Eldorado: jo, ok. am linux-rechner musst du aber dann nichts weiter einstellen - sollte alles automatisch erkannt werden.
<lordi> dadrc: http://nopaste.info/c8ebd20347.html 
<Eldorado> +ppq: naja das problem ist, das ich für die win7 konfi probleme habe : /
<dadrc> lordi, da sind jetzt zwar Fehler drin, aber nichts, was zu einem kompletten Absturz führen sollte. Mir gehen gerade ein bisschen die Ideen aus. 
<ppq> Eldorado: naja, die ganze konfiguration in diesem setup geschieht unter win7, du bist anderswo besser ausgehoben mit der frage
<ppq> Eldorado: es gibt ##windows - allerdings auf englisch
<dadrc> Das Funktionieren des Guest-Accounts spricht allerdings dafür, dass irgendwelche Altlasten in deiner Konfiguration dafür verantwortlich sind.
<lordi> dadrc: die xorg.1.log ist was völlig anderes, oder wäre die auch nützlich?
<dadrc> lordi, die sollte älter sein
<Eldorado> +ppq: jaa, ich werde mir dann da wohl mal n IRC suchen^^, aber danke =)
<dadrc> Du könntest, um das Problem einzugrenzen, einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und gucken, ob es damit auch passiert.
<duelle> bekks: Hast du eventuell eine Idee was ich machen könnte oder wo ich nach einer Lösung suchen/fragen könnte?
<lordi> das habe ich schon getan
<lordi> beim ersten einloggen funktioniert es. danach nicht mehr
<bekks> duelle: Ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen - aber du kannst evtl. mal im Forum fragen.
<ppq> Eldorado: viel erfolg
<dc5ala> lordi, probier mal das hier: "sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-standard", hab das was mit ner Theme-Datei gelesen in deiner xsession-errors, die der nicht finden kann. Bei mir gibt es diese.
<duelle> bekks: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein Grund sein könnte, aber ist es möglich, dass dieser Installer für die zusätzlichen (proprietären) Treiber vorheriger Treiberinstallationen nicht deinstalliert haben könnte und es dadurch zu Problemen kommt?
<lordi> dc5ala: ich hoffe, ich bekomm die internetverbindung hin... ich versuchs mal. wahrscheinlich werde ich dann hier ausgeloggt
<bekks> duelle: Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, außer, dass ich Dir nur davon abraten kann, Nvidia-Treiber manuell zu installieren.
<duelle> bekks: Hatte bisher immer die Treiber von der NVidia-Webseite - weil die bei manchen WINE-Anwendungen besser funktioniert haben.
<bekks> duelle: Das endet meist in "no support" sowas ;)
<bekks> duelle: Bzw. macht den Support schon nicht einfacher :)
<duelle> bekks: Aber werde mal versuchen den manuell installierten treiber auch manuell wieder rauszuwerfen und dann mal testen. Ansonten werd ich mal im Forum fragen. Danke dir für deine Mühe!
<duelle> bekks: Hast du eventuell noch einen Tipp bzgl Flash für mich?
<bekks> duelle: Nope, weil Flash hier schon immer anstandslos funktionierte.
<duelle> bekks: Seit die 64bit-Version von sevenmachines PPA nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht crasht das flashplugin immer mal rum. ... was bei vielen webseiten sehr nervig ist :(
<dc5ala> lordi, bin aber nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt etwas mit deinem Problem zu tun hat. Ich könnte das hier mal nachvollziehen, ob ich zu dem gleichen Effekt komme, bevor du dir einen mit dem Netzwerk abmühst ;)
<bekks> duelle: Ich habe noch nie ein PPA für Flash benutzt und seit 8 Jahren auch kein 32Bit. Hier läuft alles super.
<Eldorado> kennt einer einen deutschsprachigen IRC support für win7 ?
<duelle> bekks: Okay.. ich werd erstmal die nvidia-sache verfolgen. Danach kümmere ich mich mal um den Flash-kram. Vielen Dank für deine hilfe!
<FightOppression_> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Nur eine WLAN Verbindung, momentan bin ich mit einer Ubuntu Live CD drin und ich möchte Kubuntu installieren (System komplett neu aufsetzen). Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
<lordi> dadrc, dc5ala : so wieder da
<lordi> das hat leider nichts gebracht
<lordi> aber zumindest bin ich jetzt auf meinem laptop online, 
<dadrc> FightOppression_, runterladen, auf 'nen USB-Stick packen, installieren?
<FightOppression_> dadrc, heruntergeladen habe ich es auf den live CD Desktop. Aber kann ich vom USB Stick installieren?
<FightOppression_> Mein PC bootet nicht von USB Stick.
<dadrc> Dann kannst du davon auch nicht installieren
<FightOppression_> Von einer Ubuntu CD kann man kein Kubuntu installieren, wenn man gleichzeitig Internetanschluss hat, oder?
<Fuchs> doch
<Fuchs> also ueber etwas Umwege natuerlich, aber es geht. 
<lordi> dadrc, kann ich gnome einfach deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren, bzw würde das etwas bringen? ohne verluste..
<dadrc> lordi, geht sicherlich, wüsste aber nicht, was das bringen soll. 
<dc5ala> lordi, an dem Punkt würde ich mal etwas brutaleres ausprobieren. Dein Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers umbennen und ein neues anlegen (Besitzer anpassen nicht vergessen). Das könnte zumindest dein Problem auf dein home eingrenzen.
<lordi> dc5ala, ich habe aber schon einen neuen benutzer erstellt, und der läd auc nicht
<lordi> oder verstehe ich dich falsch?
<dc5ala> lordi, oh, dann vergiss das, was ich vorgeschlagen habe
<lordi> und wenn ich das mit der neuinstallation versuche? wenn nichts dadurch verloren geht, kann's ja nur gleich oder besser ausgehen
<lordi> neuinstallation von gnome meine ich
<dc5ala> lordi, ich dachte der Gästelogin tut halbwegs, deswegen mein Verdacht auf irgendwas Seltsames in deinem $HOME
<lordi> ja, ich kanns nochmal versuchen.
<lordi> also was soll ich genau machen?
<lordi> reicht es, einen neuen benutzer zu erstellen, oder muss ich diese umbennenungssache auch machen?
<dc5ala> lordi, Benutzer erstellen ist besser
<lordi> okay, dann bis gleich ( muss ja den gäste acc verlassen
<FightOppression_> Ist es möglich im Live CD zu bleiben aber die CD auszuwerfen und den Brenner zum brennen zu benutzen?
<lordi> achja, wie kann ich mich jetzt ausloggen?
<lordi> ich hab wie gesagt oben rechts kein button
<Frickelpit> FightOppression_: sofern das programm zum brennen schon gestartet wurde, sollte es gehen
<dadrc> lordi, im Dash sollte eigentlich Logout vorhanden sein
<lordi> dash ist auch nicht da
<lordi> ^^
<FightOppression_> Frickelpit: Aber wie kann ich die CD auswerfen? 
<Frickelpit> FightOppression_: gibt da so knöpfe am laufwerk
<dadrc> lordi, gnome-session-quit --logout
<FightOppression_> Frickelpit: OK, wie gross ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich so eine Frage stelle weil das Laufwerk gesperrt ist. Ungefähre % Zahl bitte.
<alamar> 83%
<Frickelpit> FightOppression_: wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit solchen aktionen den support verlierst? ungefähre prozentzahl bitte oder mehr infos am anfang
<FightOppression_> alamar: thx :P
<FightOppression_> FightOppression_: 0%
<lordi> re
<sysdef> FightOppression_: s/ / 9/
<shetlandpony-bot> sysdef thinks that fightoppression_ meant: FightOppression_: 90%
<lordi> dc5ala, also, jetzt bin ich mit dem test account drin
<alamar> FightOppression_: du kannst eject verwenden
<FightOppression_> :P
<lordi> aber hier fehlt nun auch der? dash und oben rechts die dinge
<dc5ala> lordi, was hast du denn bei dem als Session ausgewählt? 
<lordi> standard
<lordi> also ich hab nichts umgestellt
<FightOppression_> alamar: thx
<lordi> ich schau lieber nochmal, oder soll ich was spezierlles einstellen?
<FightOppression_> Wie heisst das Standard Brennprogramm unter Gnome noch gleich?
<dc5ala> lordi, das ist also ohne neuen Benutzer?
<Eldorado> +ppq: Ich habe kein crossover kabel, wie ich es glaub ich brauchen würde. kann ich wirklich nicht einfach die gateway beim linux ändern?^^
<lordi> dc5ala, ich habe einen neuen benutzer (von der console aus mit sudo adduser test) erstellt
<lordi> mich mit diesem angemeldet (aber nicht geschaut, welche session angekreuzt war)
<sysdef> FightOppression_: google sagt Brasero, zu 99%
<dc5ala> lordi, aber läuft im Prinzip? Kannst du davon mal ein Bildschirmfoto machen (Druck-Taste) und irgendwo hochladen?
<sysdef> die restlichen 1% sind: "Unter Windows gibt es Brennprogramme wie Sand am Meer. ... Unter GNOME kann man sogar direkt den Dateimanager Nautilus benutzen."
<dAnjou> kann man unter windows auch
<ninucs> unter windows gibts auch "brennprogramme" die mittlerweile auf DVD geliefert werden weil sie ein paradebeispiel von bloatware sind :D
<lordi> dc5ala, hier: http://imageshack.us/f/193/bildschirmfotoam2011111.png/
<ppq> Eldorado: oh, kein crossoverkabel? schonmal nicht gut. allerdings können neuere netzwerkkarten das auch selbst regeln, auch mit normalem kabel. der eine rechner hat windows 7 sagst du? wenn der so neu war, dass es vorinstalliert war, kann dessen netzwerkkarte das wahrscheinlich (es reicht, wenn eine von beiden das kann)
<ppq> und nein, du kannst nur unter windows was machen dagegen
<sysdef> lordi: tip: mit nohup xchat & hast du mehr von deiner konsole :)
<dc5ala> lordi, ui, das ist ja echt komplett nackt bei dir auf dem Desktop. Das ist nicht mal irgendein Fallback wie es aussieht =/
<FightOppression_> Wie finde ich heraus welcher Prozess gerade das CD Laufwerk blockiert?
<lordi> sysdef, danke^^
<dAnjou> FightOppression_: lsof bestimmt
<sysdef> FightOppression_: lsof /mounptoint
<dc5ala> lordi, ich würde mal gnome-shell installieren, und schauen, ob diese rennt ("Gnome" beim Login auswählen), basiert wie Unity ebenfalls auf Gnome3.
<FightOppression_> thx
<sysdef> even mountpoint :)
<lordi> ok
<dc5ala> lordi, und mal auf die Session achten beim Login
 * dAnjou mountet immer unter ~/bestimmt
<FightOppression_> kein output :(
<bekks> FightOppression_: lsof hat defintiv immer output.
<bekks> FightOppression_: Wie rufst du es denn auf?
<sysdef> FightOppression_: hast du ne shell offen und hast nen fuss mit cd /media/... drinne?
<lordi> dc5ala, so
<lordi> interessanterweise geht das jetzt
<lordi> aber nur mit dem testacc.
<jokrebel_> re
<dc5ala> lordi, dort hast zumindest sowas, das einem Desktop ähnelt?
<lordi> ja
<lordi> sieht ganz gut aus
<FightOppression_> bekks: lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<FightOppression_> sysdef: nein. Ich hatte das Brennprogramm gestartet und dachte daran hätte es gelegen. Bin ja über live cd drin
<FightOppression_> aber das war es nicht
<FightOppression_> CD rom ist blockiert  :(
<sysdef> du bist ueber live-cd drinne und dein cdrom laufwerk ist geblockt? ...
<bekks> :D
<dc5ala> lordi, könnte also schon irgendwas Faules in deinem Home sein? Entweder korrupte Datei, falsche Rechte, oder Datei mit Script-Fehler fallen mir da ein
<bekks> FightOppression_: Was erwartest Du denn anderes?
<nahab> hi, kurze frage...gibt es ne spracherkennung für ubuntu, der also das schreibt, was ich über Micro einspreche... so ähnlich wie dragon für Windows
<FightOppression_> bekks: Wovon?
<bekks> FightOppression_: Du hast ein CD-Laufwerk, eine Live-CD drin, und erwartest, dass Du sie auswerfen kannst?
<nahab> ich weiß, google dein Freund und Helfer, hab da aber nichts gefunden
<lordi> dc5ala, ich starte mal neu. als ich vorher mal nen neuen acc erstellt hatte, war es auch so, aber nach nem neustart hat er sich wie mein ganz normaler account verhalten (auch ncidht mehr anmeldbar)
<bekks> nahab: "orca", "sphinx2"
<dc5ala> lordi, okay :)
<FightOppression_> bekks: ja, die live cd konnte ich mit eject auswerfen. vorher hatte ich das brennprogramm gestartet.
<nahab> bekks, thx
<FightOppression_> aber bevor irgendwie hat sich das Laufwerk wieder geschlossen
<sysdef> ich hol mir mal nen taschentuch zum traenen abwischen
<sysdef> ich denke init blockiert das laufwerk. einfach mit kill -9 abschiessen das drecks ding
<lordi> dc5ala, 
<lordi> soo
<lordi> also folgendes: testacc funktioniert so wie vorher. d.h. ubuntu-gnome halb, gnome-shell ganz
<FightOppression_> bekks: Wie würdest du es aufrufen(lsof)?
<dc5ala> lordi, und bei deinem regulären Benutzer funktioniert gar keine der Sessions?
<lordi> ja gena
<lordi> +u
<lordi> aber noch was
<lordi> es erscheint eine meldung, wenn ich es versuche, und zwar: (da es flackert, war es sehr schwer sie zu lesen, ich musste mich etwas 20mal mit meinem normalen acc anmelden..:-) )
<lordi> "Pulse Audio confiugred for per-user sessions... saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned
<lordi> das habe ich mal gegoogelt
<lordi> und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:
<lordi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67430/my-fresh-installation-doesnt-load-pulseaudio-problem
<shetlandpony-bot> lordi's url: http://tinyurl.com/bsqjzqx | 11.10 - My fresh installation doesn&#39;t load. (PulseAudio problem) - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Ich glaube ich habe einen Bug in gnome-screensaver gefunden
<FUZxxl> Manchmal passiert es, dass ich einfach einen schwarzen Bildschirm bzw. einen eingefrorenen Screensaver vorfinde, wenn ich mich wieder anmelden will.
<Fuchs> Hallo! Dann meldest Du den am besten flink auf http://bugs.launchpad.net
<FUZxxl> Das einzige was anscheinend hilft is zappen [Strg] + [Alt] + [Backspace]
<FUZxxl> Kenst das jemand?
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Danke für den Tipp
<dc5ala> lordi, hmm, das hilft glaub ich nicht viel weiter. An der Stelle müsste man jetzt rumprobieren.
<FUZxxl> dc5ala: Hast du Lust, dir das kurz anzuschauen?
<dc5ala> FUZxxl, tut mir leid, hab sowas noch nicht beobachten können
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Thinkpad R500 mit Intel Chipsatzgraphik
<FUZxxl> okay...
<lordi> dc5ala, okay, dann probier ich mal rum^^
<dc5ala> lordi, weisst du noch, was dem Problem voranging? Ein spezielles Update, Installation eine bestimmten Paketes?
<FUZxxl> Unbekannt.
<lordi> dc5ala, nein, eigentlich nicht, dass ich wüsste
<FUZxxl> Das Problem tritt seit langer Zeit immer mal wieder auf
<lordi> es war nur so, dass das system 1-2 wochen nach dem update auf 11.10 langsamer war
<dc5ala> lordi, hast du seitdem auch mal wieder updates eingespielt? Da gabs so einige seit dem Release.
<lordi> ich glaube eher nicht
<lordi> das letzte, woran ich mich erinnern kann, war, dass ich ein programm installiert habe. scratch. vllt hab ich aber auch noch etwas danach getan
<jokrebel_> .oO( So was weiß man doch - aber notfalls findet man das auch in den apt-Logs IIRC )
<dc5ala> lordi, dann würde ich mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" machen
<lordi> dc5ala, okay
<lordi> jokrebel, man nicht, du vielleicht
<jokrebel_> ,paste? lordi -und das ganze am besten gleich nopasten-
<shetlandpony-bot> lordi -und das ganze am besten gleich nopasten-: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dc5ala> lordi, schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht. Wenn gnome-shell geht, müsste Unity auch laufen
<lordi> dc5ala, jokrebel  okay, erstmal updatet und gradet es gerade
<lordi> jetzt hab ich in die log geschaut
<lordi> ich glaube, da tauchen dinge, die ich über synaptic installiert habe, gar nicht auf, kann das sein?
<dc5ala> lordi, aber wie gesagt, an der Stelle würde ich auch nur rumprobieren, verschiedene "dot-Files" /-Verzeichnisse in deinem Home umbenennen und dann ausprobieren, .compiz*, .config etc.
<lordi> brb
<lordi> re
<lordi> hmm ich bin wieder mit meinem tatsächlichen account in der ubuntu-session angemeldet
<lordi> seltsam
<lordi> aber hat geklappt. vielen dank euch allen, dc5ala , dadrc , jokrebel 
<dc5ala> lordi, und was hast gemacht, dass es wieder funktioniert?
<lordi> nur das update und upgrade
<dc5ala> lordi, okay, viel Spaß noch 
<lordi> ^^ danke
<matze> hallo, mein evince (pdf- betrachter) kann keine pdf's mehr speichern, wenn diese schon exisiteren, er soll sie einfach überschreiben, gibt aber folgende Fehlermeldung aus:  Fehler beim Umbenennen der temporären Datei: Keine Berechtigung
<bekks> matze: Dann schau mal die BErechtigungen von /tmp an zB.
<matze> bekks, soll ich die ausgabe von ls -l /tmp pasten?
<sysdef> ls -l / | grep tmp
<jokrebel_> matze: Wenn Du mit der Auswertung selber überfordert bist könnte das nicht schaden.
<KojiroAK> Bewirkt echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward das gleiche wie sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  in der rc.local?
<bekks> KojiroAK: Wieso setzt Du nicht einfach net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in der /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<KojiroAK> bekks, hrm, gute Frage. Eigentlich weil ich das mit syctl in einer Anleitung zu W-LAN-Tethering gelesen habe.
<matze> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404107/
<KojiroAK> bekks, ist gemacht. 
<KojiroAK> bekks, thx
<bekks> matze: Und jetzt nochmal die Ausgabe von ls -l / | grep tmp
<matze> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404112/
<jokrebel_> klumps: Verbindungsprobleme?
<jokrebel_> klumps: Hallo?
<jokrebel_> klumps: Bring bitte Deine Verbindung in Ordnung oder deaktiviere zumindest den Autojoin.
<klumps> hallo
<klumps> okay, sry habe nen Problem mit dem IRC
<klumps> Habe gleich mal eine Frage: Kann man in Xchat bei Freenode 2 nicknames haben (also freenode 2x oeffnen)?
<Fuchs> Ja
<Fuchs> Den Sinn dahinter sehe ich nicht, aber man kann. 
<klumps> Fuchs, aber die Favoriten werden dann zusammen gelegt
<jokrebel_> .oO( hat aber wenig bis nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun )
<klumps> sry
<Fuchs> klumps: kann sein, ich wuesste nun nicht, was man im IRC mit Favoriten sollte 
<Fuchs> und vermutlich geht es, wenn man einfach ein neues Netzwerk definiert.
<matze> bekks, hast du irgendnen hinweis gefunden?
 * jokrebel_ fragt sich für was (außer vielleicht zum Blödsinn treiben) man mit mehreren Nicks unterwegs sein will.
<klumps> Fuchs, Favoriten, die er sich merken soll, sonst muss ich immer suchen ...
<bekks> matze: Nein.
<Fuchs> klumps: Du kannst Kanaele auch in den Autojoin nehmen. Und wenn die so interessant sind, dann frage ich mich, warum Du die vergisst. ABer gut, passt eigentlich nicht hier rein. 
<klumps> Fuchs, okay, danke. Sry nochmal wegen der Fragen
<grossing> bei XChat werden die Favoriten in den autojoin geschrieben :-)
<malteee> Hallo!
<malteee> Ich habe gerade Apache installiert, kann aber keine Verzeichnisslisten anzeigen und bekomme auch keine PHP Datien angezeigt
<Fuchs> mod_php installiert? 
<malteee> LAut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apache ist dieses aber Standardmäßig aktiviert
<Fuchs> und Verzeichnislisten muss man aktivieren
<Fuchs> Options +Indexes    sollte das sein
<malteee> Fuchs: zu mod_php : E: Paket mod_php konnte nicht gefunden werden
<Fuchs> ist so, heisst nicht so 
<Fuchs> libapache2-mod-php5  sollt es sein,  apt-cache search   oder   http://packages.ubuntu.com  helfen da sonst
<Fuchs> ,php? malteee da steht sonst auch mehr
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee da steht sonst auch mehr, PHP ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP - Weitere Infos im query ...
<malteee> Kann ich davon das PHP Paket installieren?
<Fuchs> wenn Du den lustigen Button meinst: ja, der installiert das ueber die Paketverwaltung wie sonst auch, der Link gibt dem nur einen Schubs 
<malteee> Habe nun php5 installiert
<malteee> Wenn ich nun z.B. auf http://localhost/phpinfo_hello_world.php gehe, kommt folgendes:
<malteee> Forbidden
<malteee> You don't have permission to access /phpinfo_hello_world.php on this server.
<Fuchs> malteee: nun, dann hast Du wohl keine Rechte auf das Verzeichnis und / oder die Datei
<Fuchs> wo liegt die, wie ist das Verzeichnis konfiguriert, wie sind die Rechte? 
<malteee> var/www
<malteee> Owner bin ich selber
<malteee> drwxrwxr-x  2 malteee malteee 4096 2011-11-16 21:10 www
<Fuchs> sollte das nicht /var/www/<hostname>/htdocs/ sein im Normalfall? 
<bekks> matze: Wenn DU Owner bist, zerschiesst du Dir die Apache-Config. Apache erwartet, dass das Zeug www-data bzw. apache gehört.
<matze> bekks, das sollte an malteee glaube ich oder?
<bekks> Und das hat auch einen sehr guten Grund: Sicherheit. Ein User hat nichts in einem Apache-Verzeichnis verloren (berechtigungstechnisch).
<bekks> matze: Richtig. Gut aufgepasst :D
<dafen> hi
<dafen> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf einem ubuntu server die schreib- und lesegeschwindigkeit vom ran und Festplatte vergleichen
<dafen> ich möchte wissen ob eine ramdisk sinn mach für mich
<apollo13> ähm
<apollo13> JA
<dafen> es handelt sich um einen vserver
<dafen> darum weiß ich nicht wie schenll der ran ist
<dafen> *ram
<apollo13> sicher schneller als die vdisk
<dafen> denke ich auch. ich würde es nur gerne gang wissen
<dafen> *genau
<dafen> gibt's da ne Möglichkeit?
<apollo13> man dd
<apollo13> aber ich sags mal so, ddr3-2133 quad channel hat ne datenrate von 68GB/s
<apollo13> dafen: aber im normalfall würd ich den vserver anbieter treten akzeptablen speed zu bieten
<hjaekel> dafen, die Frage ist aber, ob Dein System durch die Remdisk schneller wird, denn der von der Ramdisk belegte Platz steht ja nicht mehr für Cacheing zur Verfügung. Und Linux weiß relativ genau, was sich zu cachen lohnt.
<apollo13> und noch wichtiger: was willst du auf der disk speichern^^
<apollo13> den ram ist nicht grad der gute dauerspeicher^^
<jokrebel_> cu
<dafen> wie kann ich denn dd benutzen um in den arbeitsreicher zu schreiben? 
<dafen> ist das dann /dev/mem?
<apollo13> Fuchs: darf ich die frage mit ja beantworten?
<bekks> Das Caching hat einzig und alleine nur DANN Auswirkung auf die Geschwindigkeit, wenn cached data erneut angefragt wird UND es noch nicht zur page pollution kam.
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm
<apollo13> dafen: *jedihandmove* bitte lass das bleiben
<Fuchs> apollo13: wenn Du unbdingt raus willst, bitteschoen. 
<apollo13> dafen: fangen wir mal von vorne an
<apollo13> du wolltest ne ramdisk, warum willst du dann mit dd in den arbeitsspeicher schreiben?!
<dafen> Ich möchte nur wissen, wie schnell eine ramdisk im vergleich zu der normalen Festplatte ist
<dafen> wie groß der Vorteil auf meinem server wäre, da ich nich weiß wie schnell der ran ist
<dafen> *ram
<LetoThe2nd> dürfen wir trotzdem mal ein paar eckdaten des systems in nem pastebin sehen? vielleicht free, /proc/cpuinfo, lsb_release -a und uname -a?
<apollo13> a) sicher schneller als die festplatte, b) dann musst mit dd in die ramdisk schreiben und nicht direkt ins ram c) was willst du auf der ramdisk speichern?
<sdx23> d) darfst du auf dem vserver überhaupt eine ramdisk anlegen? e) lass es trotzdem.
<dafen> Ich betreibe nebenbei einen minecraft server für meinen Bruder. Ich versuche dessen Performance zu erhöhen
<apollo13> ähm
<apollo13> das wird dir genau null bringen
<dafen> Ich weiß ein vServer ist nicht als gameserver geeignet aber egal. geht's ganz gut
<bekks> dafen: veriss die ramdisk dafür.
<Fuchs> f) ist das ueberhaupt ein Ubuntu? 
<dafen> Jaja 10.10
<apollo13> und btw performance erhöhen tut man nicht durch raten sondern durch analyse
<dafen> leider 32 bit
<LetoThe2nd> dafen: bitte mal kurz die angefragten daten. danke.
<dafen> moment
<bekks> dafen: Und wenn wir von einer ramdisk reden, dann bitte auch noch die Ausgabe von free -m und swap -l dazu
<dafen> http://pastebin.com/3iHGKXS1
<dafen> cpu info
<dafen> free: 
<dafen> http://pastebin.com/yZ71drhG
<apollo13> hahaha, openvz fail
<apollo13> dafen: such dir nen anderen vhoster…
<dafen> Wiso? Sorry ich bin sehr neu, aber bereit zu lernen
<apollo13> dafen: schau dir mal das ram an
<bekks> dafen: Es fehlen noch lsb_release -a und uname -a
<apollo13> kommt dir nix komisch da vor?
<apollo13> ach crap ich bin doof, man sollte free nicht auf free -m aliasen :)
<dafen> http://pastebin.com/0jSyc5q2
<dafen> 6 gb ram
<apollo13> aber abgesehen davon: null buffers und null cache klingt schräg
<dafen> egtl. war da alles okay
<dafen> hm okay
<dafen> Linux xxxxxxxxx.stratoserver.net 2.6.18-028stab091.2 #1 SMP Fri Jun 3 00:02:40 MSD 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<dafen> noch was?
<dafen> also um's zusammen zu fassen. ramdisk bring bei einem gameserver nichts?
<dafen> ich möchte aber keinen teueren root server mieten weil der minecraft server egal. nur zum spaß ist
<apollo13> das haben wir nicht gesagt, ne ramdisk auf gut glück bringt nix
<dafen> aber ich dachte ich könnte da evtl. noch etwas rausholen
<dafen> Was meinst du damit?
<apollo13> nicht denken, verifizieren -- ist die disk eindeutig als bottleneck identifiziert?
<dafen> also kommt es auf eine richtige Implementierung an?
<bekks> dafen: Es kommt darauf an, ob die ramdisk überhaupt etwas bringen kann - die "richtige Implementierung" spielt keinerlei Rolle für die Identifizierung des Problems.
<dafen> Okay. Soweit klar. Unter welchen Umständen kann denn eine ramdisk etwas bringen?
<bekks> Unte dem Umstand, dass du die Dir gestellt Frage beantwortest :)
<apollo13> in dem fall in dem du die disk als problem identifiziert hast
<apollo13> dafen: btw mir ist grad bestätigt worden das strato openvz hat, somit sind die ausgaben von free eh nicht zu gebrauchen
<apollo13> zumindest nur mit sehr sehr viel vorsicht zu gebrauchen
<dafen> Ich glaube, das das Problem wohl eher die CPU bzw. das 32Bit System ist. Ich kann der Javaanwendung so nur 3 gb RAM zuweisen. Ich wollte nur nicht's ausenvorlassen um das Maximum rauszuholen
<dafen> Also werd ich es lassen. Ich bin eh noch sehr unerfahren leider.
<bekks> Da ist zuviel Glauben und zuwenig Wissen ;)
<dafen> Aber vielen Dank für die nette, kompetente Hilfe!
<dafen> Ich möchte gerne mehr lernen. Vielleicht mal eine andere Frage, wenn's erlaubt ist. Wo habt ihr so viel gelernt? Im Berufsleben oder aus privatem Interesse/Studium?
<apollo13> für sowas bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic bedienen, hier gehts um support ;)
<dafen> Okay. Alles klar.
<dafen> Danke nochmal
<question> Hey Leute. Ich habe mal eine Frage, bzw eine "Vision". Ich habe eine Externe Festplatte (160GB von Conrad - bei mehr Details einfach bescheid sagen)..
<question> Nun möchte ich dort Ubuntu drauf hauen. Erstmal ist dies überhauptmöglich? Das ich ubuntu drauf installieren kann + booten & benutzen?
<Robert_Zenz> question, ja.
<question> Ich habe schon oft gesucht im internet.. einmal "ja" einmal "nein"
<question> Muss ich einfach die ISO drauf hauen und im Bios den USB als boot stellen?
<apollo13> jein und ja
<question> Wärst du so nett, und erklärst mir, wie genau ich vorgehen muss? Oder gibts ein Artikel mit anleitung?
<apollo13> jein -> kommt drauf an was du unter "einfach draufhauen" verstehst
<question> Ich hätte die ISO einfach auf die Platte kopiert
<apollo13> einfach kopiert == wie?
<question> Ubuntu-11.10-desktop -> rechtemauste -> kopieren -> auf die Festplatte gehen -> rechte mausteaste -> einfügen ^^^
<apollo13> ne das wird nicht gehen
<question> okay sondern?
<dafen> mit usbnetboting?
<apollo13> unetbootin oder ähnlichem
<dafen> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<question> Ich habe wirklich 0 Ahnung. Diesbezüglich ist es mein erstes mal. Würde es gerne mal ausprobieren
<question> Darf ich eure hilfe in anspruch nehmen fals ich Hilfe brauche?
<dafen> Könnte man nicht auch Ubuntu einfach auf der Festplatte installieren?
<dafen> Also ein PC von CD/USB starten und ubuntu installieren
<question> Das problem ist, ich muss irgendwie Ubuntu auf die Festplatte bekommen, ohne CD / DVD
<dafen> Dann nimm UNetbootin
<dafen> Da wählst du die iso aus und das Zeillaufwerk 
<dafen> und dann kannst du von der Fstplatte booten
<question> Muss ich noch irgendwas einstellen?
<dafen> Beachte nur, das die Festplatte dabei formatiert wird (haut mich wenn das falsch ist)
<apollo13> naja je nach bios kannst probleme geben ;)
<dafen> Nein
<question> bsp: Distribution: Ubuntu -> 11.10 und was dann
<question> Ich formatiere sie gerade auf NTFS
<dafen> was hast du denn für ein Board? Laptop etc,?
<apollo13> ähm mit ntfs wirst nix anfangen können^^
<question> Ja Laptop
<question> Ich kann es nur auf NFTS formatieren
<question> und noch eine komische 
<question> ... sache
<dafen> Obwohl und fat32 und exfat wahrscheinlich
<apollo13> gar nix formatieren!
<apollo13> einfach unetbootin verwenden
<apollo13> und dich am besten davor mal in google etwas einlesen
<dafen> Das müsste unetbootin doch selbst machen
<LetoThe2nd> kann bitte kurz mal wer nen crashkurz echte installation vs. persistent vs. live machen?
<question> exFat
<question> kann ich noch formatieren
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: schieß los
<dafen> nein nicht exfat
<dafen> lass es mit dem formatieren
<dafen> einfach in unetbootin den 2. Punkt auswählen ("diskimage") und deine .ios auswählen
<question> Ich habe schon angefangen
<question> zu Formatieren.. Muss jetzt zum schluss
<apollo13> wieso?
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich massiv wundern, wenn _DAS_ funcktioniert.
<question> Weil ich abgebrochen habe. und kein zugriff mehr hatte
<apollo13> und warum musst du deshalb formatieren?
<dafen> WiSo geht denn NTFS egal. nicht?
<dafen> *eigtl.
<question> Ich habe schon formatiert bevor ich hier reingekommen bin
<apollo13> dafen: hä?
<bekks> dafen: "Wieso".
<dafen> ich weiß es ist von Microsoft aber fat32 doch auch oder bin ich da falsch?
<apollo13> ja und man würde weder noch nehmen
<dafen> Was sonst?
<apollo13> gar nix, unetbootin machen lassen
<question> Okay, wenn ich jetzt USB-Laufwerk wähle (bei UNetbootin) kann ich kein Laufwerk wählen
<LetoThe2nd> question: so. jetzt mal basics. es gibt drei unterschiedliche "betriebsarten" für ubuntu. a) ne richtig installation b) eine live-installation, die aber daten behält ("persistent") und c) eine reine live-installation.
<dafen> ja das würde ich auch machen, aber fat32 würde auch gehen
<LetoThe2nd> dafen: bitte mal kurz ruhig sein. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: auch. danke.
<question> LetoThe2nd Ich möchte die einfachste (schnellste- muss aber nicht sein) methode. 
<question> Und sicherste
<question> natürlich
<LetoThe2nd> question: b) und c) funktionieren, wenn sich das ding auf dem sie laufen, am bios als wechseldatenträger anmeldet. was deine usb-platte sicher nicht tut.
<question> okay.. weiter 
<question> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> question: ich sags dir nur einmal, ganz im ernst. ich erklär dir gern wie du was wo erreichst. ich werde dir keine eins-zwei-drei-schritt anleitung geben, die du abtippst und dann eh nicht verstehst. entweder du hörst zu und lernst was, und machst es richtig, oder du gehst basteln. aber ohne mich.
<question> ?? 
<question> Ja ich nehme deine Hilfe in Anspruch ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> question: des weiteren funktionieren b) und c) nur mit sewhr trivialen dateisystemen, sprich: fat auf usb-sticks, oder iso9660 auf cds. nicht mit ntfs, exfat, oder ähnlichem geraffel.
<LetoThe2nd> question: das hat nichts mit der herstellerfirma des dateisystems zu tun, nur mit der komplexität.
<LetoThe2nd> question: so, das waren grundlagen. die erklären auch, warum deine festplatte nicht in unetbootin erscheint: sie meldet sich nicht als wechselmedium an. und weil unetbootin weiss, dass es dann eh nicht funktioniert, bietet es dir die platte gar nicht erst an.
<question> okay
<LetoThe2nd> question: daraus resultiert: du willst installationsmethode a) haben. daraus wiederum folgt: du musst den ubuntu-installer ans laufen kriegen.
<apollo13> kurzer einwand: unetbootin kann imo im a) sinne auch auf festplatten installieren; frei nach: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin#Hard_Drive_Install
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ich kann mir nicht direkt vorstellen, dass das ne dauerhaft gute läsung ist, aber ich nehms zur kenntnis.
<dafen> Darf ich mich einwerfen? Ich hab das lange so gemacht. Ubuntu per Unetbotin auf eine USB Festplatte. Ohne Probleme. Vll. wurde sie einfach erst eingehängt nachdem unetbotin schon lief?
<k1l> ich habe einfach per live-usb-stick auf die externe platte installiert :)  muss man beim booten nur schauen, dass die usbplatte schon läuft, damit der grub sie auch anzeigt.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: und ich bin mir nicht sicher wie weit das relevant ist, aber ich kann in meinem bios sagen (iirc) wie sich ein usb device verhalten soll (festplatte, wechseldatenträger etc)
<LetoThe2nd> question: ergo: du willst dich im prinzip an folgende anleitung halten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: genau das ist der weg, auf den ich raus will.
<LetoThe2nd> question: und um diese installation zu bewerkstelligen, brauchst du ein lauffähiges live-ubuntu. das kann entweder eine livecd sein, oder ein usb-stick.
<question> Immer fehlt etwas.
<LetoThe2nd> question: das usb-stick kannst du im gegensatz zur festplatte ohne weiteres mit unetbootin einrichten.
<question> Also das heißt, entweder brauch ich nen Stick, oder eine DVD wo's schon drauf gebrannt ist? (Ubuntu)
<LetoThe2nd> question: endresultat: du brauchst jetzt ne livecd oder nen usbstick. damit kannst du dann auch gleich testen, ob ubuntu auf dem ding vernünftigt funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> question: liveCD. bitte nur ne CD. einfach die desktop-cd-sio, die man von ubuntu.com runterladen kann.
<question> Okay. Mal angenommen ich habe eine DVD wo ich schonmal die ISO drauf gebrannt habe. Aber eine Ältere Version. Kann ich die Version dann Updaten? ODer brauche ich eine DVD mit der aktuellen vesion?
<question> version*
<question> DVD geht nicht?
<bekks> DVD geht nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> question: du brauchst die version, die du installieren willst.
<LetoThe2nd> question: und nein, DVD geht nicht so direkt. das sind nicht die ubuntu-verisonen die für diese zwecke gedacht sind.
<bekks> Du brauchst das ISO, in der Version, die Du installieren willst, und einen USB Stick. Keine DVD.
<LetoThe2nd> oder das ISO, in der version, die du installieren willst, und eine leere cd und einen cd-brenner. keine dvd.
<LetoThe2nd> das booten, und dann nach dem eben genannten link installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> so, und jetzt dürfen von mir aus alle durcheinander quasseln.
<bekks> ;)
<bekks> Das war doch mal sehr schön zum Mitlesen :)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: wieso, hast ja alles (okay eine option gibts noch) gesagt
<question> Okay gut.
<question> Ich habe eine CD wo Ubuntu drauf ist
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: wie gesagt, zu der unetbootin auf festplatten methode sag ich nichts weil ich a) keine erfahrung damit habe und b) wenn ich schon frugal install lese ausschlag kriege.
<LetoThe2nd> question: schön. einlegen, booten.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich meinte eher debootstrap *duck und weg*
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: charrcharr.
<question> Okay nochmal: ich boote jetzt die CD, und dann ?!
<question> Ich lese mir erstmal den Link durch
<LetoThe2nd> question: dann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien
<Miss_Anthropie> gute nacht
<Fuchs> GG_: Salü 
<GG_> salü geiz guet
<Fuchs> GG_: für mIRC braeuchtest Du wine. Sicher, dass Du mIRC willst? 
<Fuchs> GG_: es gibt auch ziemlich gute Alternativen 
<Fuchs> ,irc? GG_ lies Dich da mal durch: 
<shetlandpony-bot> GG_ lies Dich da mal durch, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<GG_> ja
<GG_> und nacher?
<Fuchs> Entscheidest Du, ob Du wirklich mIRC willst oder nicht eine Alternative
<Fuchs> wenn Du weiterhin mIRC willst, dann installierst Du Dir wine und damit dann mIRC 
<Fuchs> wenn Du was anderes willst, dann nimmst Du was anderes
<GG_> ich habe bei mein koleg gfragt  er hat gseit?  gibt eis mIRC  mit BitchY
<GG_> oder ich weis nicht genau?
<Fuchs> BitchX ist eine Alternative
<Fuchs> keine, die ich einem Einsteiger empfehlen wuerde
<Fuchs> Du kannst Dir sonst Xchat installieren, das ist gut unter Ubuntu
<GG_> abber problem ist  ich kann nicht instaliert
<Fuchs> warum nicht? 
<GG_> ich bin von website  freenode.net  konektiert hier?
<Fuchs> richtig
<k1l> nimm mal xchat (ohne das -gnome). das macht alles was man braucht.
<Fuchs> und Du moechtest stattdessen ein Programm installieren
<GG_> du hasch ctcp gmacht
<GG_> haahaha
<Fuchs> und ich moechte gerne schlafen gehen, deswegen: schau Dir obigen Link an, ansonsten koennen Dir hier sicher auch andere noch weiterhelfen fuer die letzten Schritte
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg jedenfalls. 
<GG_> i ha alter version vo ubuntu instalier
<GG_> nei
<GG_> danke im voraus
<k1l> GG_: welches ubuntu hast du installiert?
<GG_> nei ich habe gekauft PC
<GG_> mit ubuntu
<GG_> de sicher ist  alt?
<GG_> abber funtionert guet
<k1l> uff, kannst du mal ganze deutsche sätze schreiben?
<GG_> ja
<GG_> schweizer deutsch
<GG_> lol
<k1l> "hochdeutsch" ist hier üblich und bitte nicht nach jedem wort enter drücken. das ist eher unhöflich im irc.
<apollo13> GG_: das kann hier nicht jeder lesen, auch wenn es bis zu nem gewissen grad ähnlich ist
<GG_> schoo guet
<k1l> GG_: beschreib doch mal, was dein eigentlich es problem ist.
<k1l> dann nicht :/
<pAt_> GG_ bisch zwäg? ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-17
<vectory> intel bringt chip mit 50+ kernen. die verwaltung der kerne übernimmt ein mini-linux, dass auf dem chip läuft
<vectory> *rofl*
<vectory> yo dawg …
<RAMZi> nur mal rein theoretisch, wäre nen alte 10.04 lts installation quasi genauso sicher wie ne aktuelle version ?
<redknight> Sicher in Bezug auf?
<RAMZi> allgemeine sicherheitslücken die halt so im alltag auftreten
<redknight> Befriedigt dich die Antwort "Vielleicht"? :D
<RAMZi> nein
<redknight> Dachte ich mir. 
<Nalkem> wie waere es mit der antwort: es waere sinnvoll wenn lte gar sicherer ist
<redknight> Also: So lange die Version offiziell unterstützt wird, erhälst Du sicherheitsupdates. Soweit es möglich ist, werden dabei alle Patches auf die in deiner version verwendete Software zurückportiert und asugeliefert.
<redknight> besser?
<RAMZi> yoa
<RAMZi> wann kommt denn die nächste lts version ungefähr ?
<redknight> 12.04
<redknight> Also in 5 Monaten
<RAMZi> ok danke
<Nalkem> hoffentlich ohne unity (traeum)
<slartibartfast> guten morgen
<nahab> hi mal ne blöde frage, kann mir kein kubuntu brennen, da kein brenner kann ich aus ubuntu kubuntu machen?, wenn ja wie 
<MarkusH> nahab: ja kannst du
<MarkusH> installiere kubuntu-desktop
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: kubuntu-desktop installieren. notiz: gnome bleibt dir dennoch erhalten, also tendenziell etwas mehr unordnung im system.
<Frickelpit> als alternative könnte man sich einen bootbaren USB-Stick machen, wenn der Rechner davon booten kann
<LetoThe2nd> jo wenns ne saubere installation sein soll ist das sicher der bessere weg.
<nahab> LetoThe2nd, kann ich es auch wieder deinstallieren?
<MarkusH> nahab: was?
<MarkusH> gnome/unity?
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: definiere "es".
<nahab> also wenn ich kubuntu desktop installiert habe
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: ja und was ist jetzt gemeint mit "es"? gnome? kde? ubuntu?
<nahab> Frickelpit,  hab keinen brauchbaren stick, und wenn nur mit 2 Gig
<MarkusH> nahab: ubuntu live usb stick benötigt 700 MB
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: 2 gig reichen völlig.
<nahab> es = kubuntu - desktop ...sorry  war verkehrt definiert 
<MarkusH> nahab: ja
<MarkusH> kannst du deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: kann man auch. aber wie gesagt: solche komplett-desktop-austausche sind meiner erfahrung nach mit etwas vorsicht zu geniessen. a) dauern sie relativ lange b) produzieren eher viel müll und c) haben sie tendenziell nebenwirkungen
<nahab> MarkusH,  hab noch nie mit usb gearbeitet, kann man wenn das BS auf nem USB ist arbeiten, als ob es auf der Festplatte wäre, also abspeichern usw?
<MarkusH> nahab: das nennt sich dann persistene installation auf usb stick
<MarkusH> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<nahab> MarkusH,  thx
<Frickelpit> nahab: im grunde nutzt du keine CD als installer, sondern den stick. da ist dann das live-system drauf mit welches du dann kubuntu auf deine festplatte installierst
<nahab> Frickelpit, ach so
<nahab> ich habe grad gelesen das man ein Rechner, welcher das Booten von USB-Sticks unterstützt haben muß, hab aber den pc auf dem Sperrmüll gefunden, wie kann ich jetzt herausfinden, ob mein pc sowas unterstüzt?
<georgieee> Hallo, leider sehe ich bei mir keine Festplatten mehr, am linken Rand von nautilus. Dort sollten eigentlich mehrere Partitionen erscheinen. Diese sehe ich leider nicht mehr. Woran kann das liegen? Muss ich diese manuell einhängen?
<MarkusH> nahab: ausprobieren ;)
<Frickelpit> nahab: probier es aus, lad dir die iso runter. ubuntu hat den startmedienersteller, damit kannst du die iso auf den stick packen und damit dann booten
<nahab> das hab ich schonmal probiert, hat nicht geklappt, ,uß man da dann was im Bios ändern?
<Frickelpit> evtl. die bootreihenfolge
<nahab> ich schau mal ... danke erstmal
<nahab> educational desktop for Kubuntu ... wäre das dies was ich installieren müßte, ich glaube ich probier erst mal das
<MarkusH> nahab: der educational desktop enhält halt noch programme für schulen und unis.
<nahab> mark sonst finde ich aber nichts anderes mit Kubuntu-Desktop
<LetoThe2nd> ... wir haben doch genau gesagt, wie das paket heiss.
<nahab> LetoThe2nd, genau aber genau das finde ich nicht im softwarecenter
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: weil das softwarecenter crap ist.
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: glaub uns, das paket heisst "kubuntu-desktop". und zwar genau.
<nahab> also die richtige lösung wäre? :-)
<Frickelpit> nahab: im terminal mit apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop solltest du es finden
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: apt-get oder synaptic benutzen.
<nahab> thx
<nahab> <------------ hat manchmal das Gefühl das er nervt
<nahab> bis denne
<georgieee> weiß jemand, warum mein fstab nicht alle Laufwerke und Partitionen anzeigt?
<georgieee> http://pastie.org/pastes/2876873/text?key=bzvp6smkczaij13ily3e0a
<Frickelpit> georgieee: was fehlt denn?
<georgieee> Frickelpit: eine Partition plus eine Festplatte
<Frickelpit> georgieee: hast du die denn auch da eingetragen händisch?
<georgieee> Frickelpit: nein habe ich nicht. Normalerweise werden die ja automatisch erkannt.
<Frickelpit> georgieee: aber die werden dann nicht in die fstab eingetragen, die werden temporär gemountet unter /media
<Frickelpit> wenn du sie dauerhaft gemountet haben willst, dann musst du hand anlegen
<Frickelpit> ,fstab? georgieee 
<p0ny> georgieee, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<georgieee> Frickelpit: Seltsam, normalerweise hat wenigstens Nautilus die Festplatten angezeigt.
<Frickelpit> klar, weil sie unter /media eingehängt wurden, hat aber nichts mit der fstab zu tun
<georgieee> Frickelpit: Sry, aber ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Also bei Kubuntu war es z.B. so, dass Dolphin mir alle Laufwerke wenigstens angezeigt hat. Ich habe raufgeklickt und schon waren sie gemounted. Ich habe nicht weiter Hand anlegen müssen. Bei ubuntu / nautilus gibt es diese Funktion nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> georgieee: dieses "draufklicken" im dateimanager ist nur ein temporäres einbinden der partitionen, wenn du sie dauerhaft schon beim booten im system haben möchtest, dann musst du sie in die fstab eintragen
<georgieee> Frickelpit: Ich weiß. Nur leider gibt es ja nichts zum "Draufklicken". Das ist mein Problem.
<Frickelpit> dann mounte sie händisch oder trag sie in die fstab ein
<georgieee> Jo muss ich wohl so machen. Danke!
<georgieee> Daten via Bluetooth auf mein Handy zu senden ist möglich. Auch die Kontakte lassen sich so synchronisieren. Das Problem ist, dass mein PC weder Daten empfangen kann, wenn ich diese auf meinen PC schicken kann noch kann ich das Gerät direkt nach Dateien durchsuchen: "Fehler: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.103 was not provided by any .service files"
<georgieee> Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
<georgieee> Wie starte ich eigentlich diesen bluetooth-tray icon neu? Stürzt bei mir ab und an mal ab.
<georgieee> Wie kann ich den Standard Bluetooth-Download-Ordner ändern? Unverständlich warum das nicht über Einstellungen geregelt werden kann... 
<drmage> hallo zusammen. bin blutiger anfänger was linux angeht und mir ist in ubuntu (ubuntu 2d gehs aber) sowohl das panel als auch die dashleiste abhanden gekommen. das ganze war nachdem ich den CompizConfig-Settings-Manager heruntergeladen und installiert hatte. hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich das rückgängigmachen kann? (Der Manager ist wieder entfernt, aber das DAsh und das Panel bleiben verschollen)
<georgieee> drmage, ubuntu-unity plugin aktivieren
<georgieee> also wieder compiz manager installieren und dann das plugin aktivieren
<drmage> danke für die schnelle antwort, ich versuchs glei mal
<FreeRicco> halli hallo darf man hier eine einsteiger frage stellen oder bin ich hier wieder falsch?
<koegs> solange es um ubuntu geht, bist du hier richtig :)
<dadrc> Wenn es um Ubuntu geht, bist du hier genau richtig
<LetoThe2nd> FreeRicco: wenn es direkt um ubuntu geht, ist die frage willkommen.
<dadrc> hmmpf.
<koegs> lol
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: komm, sag du auch noch ein sätzlein.
<koegs> [12:58:23] <+koegs> solange es um ubuntu geht, bist du hier richtig :)
<FreeRicco> oki danke euch :) 
<koegs> aufwachen, lieber Leto
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: wach bin ich schon, mehr so im vormittagessentief.
<FreeRicco> so meine frage ist, ich habe heute ubuntu 10.04 3 auf meine externe festplatte installiert
<FreeRicco> es geht wunderbar aber die bildschirmauflösung geht net
<FreeRicco> ich hab eine amd radeon hd 6700 series
<FreeRicco> könnt ihr mir mal einen tip geben wie ich das zum laufen bringe auf nen fujitsu monitor?
<FreeRicco> bitte bitte
<k1l> FreeRicco: welcher treiber wird denn verwendet? und was kann denn der monitor und was steht zur auswahl? wie angeschlossen? vlt nen falsches EDID?
<FreeRicco> also der monitor ist über hdmi angeschlossen
<FreeRicco> treiber hmm, keine ahnung, wie gesagt bin nen noob
<FreeRicco> hab mich jetzt soweit durchgelesen, das ich eine datei von amd runtergeladen habe
<DreamThief> oh oh ^^
<dadrc> Treiber von Hand installieren ist meistens eine schlechte Idee
<k1l> bei ati hab ich keine erfahrung, da ich selbst nur intel und nvidia nutze.
<FreeRicco> scheiße sorry
<FreeRicco> ich hab mir so ne .run datei runtergeldadn aber wenn ich das so mache wie im wiki gehts net
<FreeRicco> habt ihr ne idee?
<LetoThe2nd> wir denken schon nach. eines der probleme ist vermutlich die "neuheit" des teils.
<dadrc> FreeRicco, das grundliegende Problem ist auf jeden Fall, dass die offiziellen Treiber von Lucid deine Karte noch nicht unterstützen
<DreamThief> ich hab keine ahnung, wie gut die unterstützung dieser radeon modellreihe durch den ofiziellen treiber aus 10.04.3  ist
<DreamThief> eine möglichkeit wäre, auf ein neures ubuntu release umzusteigen
<FreeRicco> hab ich schon probiert, mit 11.10 geht mein bildschirm gleich auf standby :(
<FreeRicco> hab da nur streifen drauf und dann isser weg der bildschirm
<dadrc> FreeRicco, installier mal bitte das Programm glxinfo und gib dann folgenden Befehl in einer Konsole ein:
<dadrc> glxinfo | grep vendor
<FreeRicco> ah oki danke ich schreib es mir aben auf. bin eben noch in windows 7
<tasse_> uch
<xanthin1978> Ich möchte SSL für apache2 einrichten und habe unter anderem gelesen das ich dafür eine zweite ip brauche stimmt das klingt für mich irgendwie komisch
<geser> nein, du brauchst keine zweite IP dafür
<xanthin1978> wir möchten einen onlineshop betreiben der einen ssl bereich hat reicht es aus das ich einen virtuellen host anlege oder muss ich noch was beachten
<apollo13> eigene ip
<apollo13> zumindest wenn du mehr auf dem server betreibst
<xanthin1978> du meinst eine feste ip
<apollo13> auf nem server gibts sowie so nix anderes als feste ips
<xanthin1978> die habe ich :-)
<apollo13> either way im normalfall brauchst für ssl ne eigene ip
<xanthin1978> dann brauche ich nur noch die mod_ssl installieren und in der apache conf einrichten
<geser> apollo13: wieso?
<apollo13> geser: weil apache sonst nicht auf vhosts auflösen kann wenn du mehr als eine seite mit ssl hast
<DreamThief> apollo13: kriegt man das nicht auch über name based vhosts hin?
<apollo13> DreamThief: nur mit SNI was zumindest IE unter XP definitiv nicht kann
<apollo13> SNI schickt dann halt den Hostname unverschlüsselt
<apollo13> und braucht relativ neue apache und openssl versionen iirc
<geser> apollo13: in dem Fall ja (wobei da SNI helfen soll), aber so wie es klingt, möchte er einen http und einen https-Bereich auf dem gleichen Apache haben
<DreamThief> hmmm
<apollo13> geser: ja und? sobald noch ne weitere ssl dabei ist geht es ohne eigene ip nimmer
<DreamThief> apollo13: ich hab's grad nachgelesen und du hast recht
<geser> es ist aber nur ein SSL-vhost geplant oder habe ich was falsch gelesen
<geser> ?
<apollo13> geser: das ändert absolut null an meinem argument
<geser> wieso kann er auf einer IP kein HTTP und HTTPS nutzen sondern braucht dafür 2?
<apollo13> du liest nicht was ich schreibe
<Eldorado> Hi, Ich habe bei Auto eth0 auf "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" gestellt, da ich gerne den DHCP und DNS Server benutzen würde. Aber die Gateway, würde ich gerne auf einen anderen PC im Netzwerk legen, da dieser nur über eine Internetverbindung verfügt. Wie kann ich das machen? ich habe Ubuntu 10.04
<apollo13> ich sagte sobald du auf einer ip mehr als einen ssl vhost hast hast du ohne SNI probleme
<apollo13> und brauchst somit mehr als eine ip
<geser> apollo13: korrekt (dem habe ich auch nicht widersprochen), er hat aber nur einen SSL vhost (wenn ich nichts überlesen habe)
<apollo13> geser: was er hat weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur was er __zusätzlich__ will
<geser> ok, ich ging davon aus, dass er bisher keinen SSL vhost hat, sonst würde er nicht fragen, wie mal SSL aktiviert sondern wie er einen zweiten SSL-vhost einrichtet
<xanthin1978> ich habe noch kein ssl
<apollo13> dann reicht eine ip
<apollo13> solangs bei einem vhost bleibt
<xanthin1978> konfiguriere ich das unter /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl
<apollo13> zeig mal lsb_release -a … konfig hängt von den versions ab
<xanthin1978> No LSB modules are available.
<xanthin1978> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<xanthin1978> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<xanthin1978> Release:        11.10
<xanthin1978> Codename:       oneiric
<Eldorado> Hi, Ich habe bei Auto eth0 auf "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" gestellt, da ich gerne den DHCP und DNS Server benutzen würde. Aber die Gateway, würde ich gerne auf einen anderen PC im Netzwerk legen, da dieser nur über eine Internetverbindung verfügt. Wie kann ich das machen? ich habe Ubuntu 10.04
<apollo13> a) nicht hier pasten, b) nen shopsoftware mit non stable software?! -- either way leg nen neuen vhost and und lass default-ssl in ruhe
<newnoise> Hallo. Ich habe ein Raid1 laufen und habe in einer Partition 300GB freien Platz. Den möchte ich nun gerne als weitere Partition einbinden. Kann mir jemand helfen wie das zu machen ist? Habe die Partition mit resize2fs verkleinert, nun will ich den freigewordenen Platz wieder nutzen.
<k1l> Eldorado: wenn du die gateway eh angibst nutz doch ne statische ip
<Eldorado> +k11 Ich habe aber öfters wechselnde clients, und da ist ein dhcp server einfach deutlich einfacher^^
<k1l> Eldorado: ich versteh das problem nicht
<DreamThief> dito
<Eldorado> das problem ist, das der Linux pc, keine internetverbindung hat, sondern ein anderer PC im netzwerk . Ich würde aber gerne ebenfalls internet am linux haben.
<koegs> Eldorado: es wäre unkomplizierter nen Router hinzustellen (nur als Tipp)
<k1l> ja dann stellst du halt im ubuntu-client ne feste ip samt gateway ein, wenn du da kein dhcp nutzen willst
<apollo13> und "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern" macht nicht was du willst ;)
<Eldorado> Naja, ich werds dann mal über nen anderen weg versuchen : / naja schade
<Eldorado> bye
<newnoise> Hallo. Ich habe ein Raid1 laufen und habe in einer Partition 300GB freien Platz. Den möchte ich nun gerne als weitere Partition einbinden. Kann mir jemand helfen wie das zu machen ist? Habe die Partition mit resize2fs verkleinert, nun will ich den freigewordenen Platz wieder nutzen.
<k1l> man sollte auch erstmal sagen, wie denn der 1. rechner das internet vertilt
<k1l> *verteilt
<DreamThief> newnoise: ich versteh dein szenario nicht
<newnoise> DreamThief: Also ich habe einen Server mit zwei Platten drin die im  Raid1 laufen.
<DreamThief> was für ein raid 1? ^^
<DreamThief> hardware raid 1? 
<DreamThief> linu software raid?
<DreamThief> +x
<newnoise> Aufgrund unverhergesehener Probleme von zu vielen Files (extrem viele kleine Bilder, Tileserver) sind auf der einen Partition alle iNodes verbraucht
<newnoise> linux software raid
<DreamThief> hast du übr das sw raid1 noch lvm drüber gelegt?
<newnoise> Nun möchte ich eine weitere Partition erstellen, mit ca. 200gig, die nur für die Bilder ist und entsprechend mit einer viel höheren Dichte an inodes ausgestattet ist.
<newnoise> Nein leider läuft kein LVM
<DreamThief> hm, okay
<apollo13> du hast 4 milliarden inodes verballert?
<k1l> nopaste mal bitte ein lsb_release -a
<newnoise> apollo13: leider hat die partition nur 13mio inodes
<newnoise> k1l: meinst Du mich?
<newnoise> nun habe ich gestern bereits die / partition verkleinert und müsste eigentlich nun 300GB freien Platz haben in der ich eine entsprechende neue partition erstellen wollte
<k1l> jupp
<k1l> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<newnoise> k1l: http://nopaste.info/4c1fe38843.html
<apollo13> wie hast das kleiner gemacht?
<apollo13> btw da das eh nur offline geht
<apollo13> daten wegkopieren und die partition neumachen!
<newnoise> ich habe erst mit resize2fs das fs kleiner gemacht. dann mit mdadm die partition verkleinert
<apollo13> warum kopierst du die daten nicht weg und machst das fs sinnvoll neu?
<newnoise> mmh. wie mache ich das denn sauber? ich finde kein tool mit dem man raid partition ändern kann
<newnoise> parted, cfdisk etc. nehmen die nicht an
<apollo13> sauber nur durch wegkopieren und neu machen, alles andere endet in frickelei ;)
<newnoise> d.h. alles was auf md4 liegt bspw. nach md2 kopieren. md4 löschen und 2 neue partition erstellen?
<apollo13> nein, eine neue parition und dort die inodes ordentlich machen
<newnoise> ja, aber wie erstelle ich eine neue partition in einem raid?
<apollo13> gar nicht
<apollo13> raid baut auf partitionen auf
<apollo13> ein md devices kannst nur mehr formatieren, außer du hast lvm auf dem md gemacht
<newnoise> kann ich lvm nachträglich einrichten?
<apollo13> klar, aber dafür musst die daten auch runter tun -- dann kannst gleich das filesystem mit ordentlicher inode size anlegen
<newnoise> ok. also muss ich die partition auf sda / sdb neu anlegen
<newnoise> und dann ins raid einbinden?
<apollo13> kA, ich kenn weder dein layout noch sonstwas -- bis jetzt klingt das alles sehr schwammig
<newnoise> ok. kann ich Dir irgendwie informationen geben damit Du mir weiterhelfen kannst? Ich bin nämlich ziemlich aufgeschmissen ...
<apollo13> fdisk -l pasten, mdstatus und mdconfigs pasten
<newnoise> mdstatus und mdconfigs kennt er als befehle nicht
<apollo13> das war nicht literally gemeint
<apollo13> newnoise: nur so ne doofe frage, weißt du wie man raids konfiguriert und so?
<newnoise> nein ... wir haben einen root server, der das raid in der install routine über eine config file selbst eingerichtet hat
<newnoise> fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/tCrcQ0TH
<apollo13> dann wäre sinnvoll wenn du dich zuerst mit grundlagen auseinander setzt, sonst wird das mit helfen ziemlich unlustig
<apollo13> denn wenn du nicht weißt wovon wir reden ist die chance dass du was putt machst recht groß…
<newnoise> wird das so kompliziert, ja?
<apollo13> wenn du nicht weißt wie man raids konfiguriert ist es sehr gefährlich dir die kommandos rüberzuschmeißen ja
<newnoise> aarghs. hätte ich das mal beim aufsetzen des servers gewusst
<newnoise> im endeffekt ist aber alles gebackuped. so schlimm kann es also nicht enden ;)
<apollo13> hast dein backup schonmal eingespielt?
<LetoThe2nd> im endeffekt, oder weil du an ein raid1 glaubst? grosser unterschied!
<newnoise> apollo13: nein auch nicht ;)
<apollo13> newnoise: woher weißt du dann dass das hinhauen wird?
<Orcor> wenn ich ne dvd brenne unter ubuntu 11.10 und die fertig ist macht der Prüfsumme aber kann man das nicht irgend wie testen ob die datendvd ok ist da ich drauf leichten kratzer fand
<apollo13> newnoise: klingt mir alles in allem sehr gefährlich^^
<newnoise> LetoThe2nd: naja die daten sind zusätzlich auf einem externen ftp gesichert
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: schau den dialog deines breennprogramms an, das hat ne verify-option. go figure.
<newnoise> nicht nur im raid
<Orcor> ?
<apollo13> ja ne raid ist ja auch kein backup das war uns schon klar dass du mehr haben musst^^
<newnoise> aber es wäre ja blöd das backup einzuspielen wenn alles läuft und dann funktioniert es nach dem backup nicht mehr ...
<newnoise> insofern kann ich es ja eh nur im ernstfall testen ...
<LetoThe2nd> Orcor: mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. die funktion ist genau deswegen da.
<apollo13> newnoise: ähm nein, dafür nimmt man ne 2. maschine
<apollo13> newnoise: ein backup von dem du nicht weißt ob es funktioniert ist so viel wert wie gar kein backup
<newnoise> haben wir nicht ...
<apollo13> dann würde ich da mal anfangen…
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: we are a "backup" company. nobody talked of "restore".
<apollo13> kenn ich von woher ;)
<apollo13> newnoise: ich weiß zum beispiel hier dass wenn eine virtuelle maschine eingeht ich xe vm-import filename=backup mach und alles wieder geht; geht der server selbst ein, weiß ich dass ich die maschine nur auf dem nächsten server boote (shared storage) -- ohne diese sicherheiten würde ich sowas __nie__ betreiben
<apollo13> vor allem nicht wenn geld dahinter hängt
<newnoise> naja noch hängt nicht viel dahinter
<apollo13> das heißt es ist egal wenn deine daten weg sind?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: naja, wenn er seinem ftp vertraut sind die daten ja nicht "weg", er hat nur die arbeit mitm wiederherstellen und neu einrichten. von daher: was solls. muss jeder selber wissen.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: kommt darauf an __wie__ die daten am ftp liegen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: wenn sie _so_ drauf liegen dass er nciht mehr ran kommt ist mein mitleid vollständig nonexistent.
<newnoise> letztlich haben wir keine andere wahl als es zu probieren
<newnoise> worst case ist halt das ich den server neu aufsetzen muss.
<apollo13> s/haben wir/habe ich/
<p0ny> apollo13, can't find 'haben wir' in your last line, sorry
<apollo13> p0ny: ist ja auch nicht in meiner zeile, nanananan
<apollo13> newnoise: auf jeden fall zuerst mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid für die grundlagen lesen
 * newnoise liest
<LetoThe2nd> und im selben zug für solche probleme in der zukunft auf mal den lvm artikel lesen und verstehen :)
<newnoise> LetoThe2nd: wir haben das damals probiert aber es lief nicht. und da ungeduld immer mutter späteren unglücks ist stecke ich nun in dem dilemma :)
<LetoThe2nd> newnoise: PP. persönliches pech.
<newnoise> LetoThe2nd: ich kann damit leben.
<LetoThe2nd> newnoise: gute einstellung, aber wenn du nicht könntest würds auch nichts ändern :P
<newnoise> LetoThe2nd: leider wahr ;)
<newnoise> ok, also ich der interessante abschnitt dürfte erweiterung eines raids sein
<newnoise> oder ist das nur im eine weitere platte einzufügen?
<apollo13> ich sagte nicht abschnitt, alles lesen!
<newnoise> jaja. ich war nur gerade da.
<newnoise> so. bin durch.
<unterschirm>  /msg NickServ identify sugarbunny
<unterschirm> hoppla!!
<koegs> unterschirm: zeit das passwort zu ändern
<geser> da ist wohl schnell ein neues Passwort fällig
<LetoThe2nd> psychologisch interessant nevertheless.
<newnoise> unterschirm: ist mir auch schonmal passiert ;)
<newnoise> apollo13, LetoThe2nd: seid ihr bereit mit mir zu starten? ;) oder lieber nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> newnoise: ich persönlich nicht. ich weiss was md + lvm können, aber ich bin nicht im detail damit vertraut. deshalb benutze und supporte ichs auch nicht. :)
<newnoise> LetoThe2nd: klingt nach etwas was ich mir auch mal hätte überlegen sollen ;)
<apollo13> newnoise: nicht wirklich, da ich daten wegkopieren und einfach fs neumachen sinnvoller finde
<LetoThe2nd> newnoise: jahrelange trainierte selbsteinschätzung :)
<apollo13> dann brauchst das raid gar nicht angreifen
<newnoise> apollo13: also statt eine neue partition für die bilder anzulegen, einfach eine vorhandene neu formatieren?
<apollo13> naja halt die wo die bilder gerade draufliegen
<newnoise> ok. so machen wir es. ich starte mal ins rescue und muss nun erstmal die von mir geshrinkte md4-partition wieder auf volle größe bringen
<pog> ist es normal, dass Dropbox ein Passwort verlangen kann, damit es "erweiterte Dateinattribute" mutieren kann? Ich finde es noch heiss, hier das Passwort einzugeben...
<pog> auf jeden FAll bin ich jetzt blockiert, und muss es eingeben, oder abbrechen, ohne zu wissen, was die Folgen sind.
<pog> dieser Passwort-FAll ist leider auf dem ubuntu-Wiki nicht dokumentiert.
<k1l> er muss in der fstab parameter für das home verzeichnis ändern. deswegen die rootrechte
<k1l> wenn du das nicht willst, nutze den dienst nicht
<pog> koennte ich einfach fstab lesbar machen fuer die Aktion?
<newnoise> apollo13: wie kopiere ich die daten sauber, sodass er dateirechte, owner etc. behält? einfach cp -a, oder besser mit mv? oder vorher packen?
<pog> wenn mein System promptet ist es mir eigentlich egal, aber wie soll ich das wissen.
<k1l> ähm, nein. 1. reicht lesbar nicht aus. 2. willst du nicht an den rechten von systemdateien rumfummeln 3. willst du sicher auch nicht das installationsskript von dropbox umschreiben
<sysdef> pog: wie soll dropboxd sonst dateien mit mode 4777 in die userverzeichnisse legen ;p
<pog> was mir nicht klar ist, geht das Passwort an die Software von Dropbox, oder promptet mein System, dass jemand was will.
<pog> ersteres keonnte grundsaetzlich ziemlich uebel sein.
<k1l> pog: der installer fordert rootrechte an.  und wenn du so unsicher bist, solltest du wohl eher keinen cloud-sync dienst verwenden :X
<pog> also o.k. scheint in dem FAll keine Gefahr.
<newnoise> wie kopiere ich daten sauber, sodass er dateirechte, owner etc. behält? einfach cp -a, oder besser mit mv? oder vorher packen?
<pog> newnoise: tar 
<pog> cp -a copiert auch so wie es ist.
<newnoise> also cp -a reicht?
<pog> cp -a (undfasst ander optionen wie p preserve und recursive) meiner Meinung sollte das o.k. sein.
<dadrc> Solange das lokal ist, ja. Sonst würd ich eventuell zu rsync greifen
<newnoise> ja ist lokal
<pog> rsync copiert ja das erste mal auch alles. 
<pog> aus dem mc kann man es relativ "intuitiv" copieren. 
<LetoThe2nd> rsync und mc hätten den vorteil, dass man etwas mehr "rückmeldung" hat als bei cp.
<dadrc> Deshalb würd ich die ja auch für nicht-lokale Kopien nehmen.
<dadrc> Wenn man nur ein bisschen Kram auf der Platte rumschubst, naja...
<dadrc> Na, genug Optionen hat er jetzt ja. Bin mal afk.
<jokrebel> hi
<seven_> hi @ All
<newnoise> Hallo. So ich bin jetzt soweit meine Partition neu zu formatieren. Wie nutze ich den mkfs.ext3 Befehl mit -i bzw -I richtig um eine vernünftige Anzahl Inodes zu kreiren?
<Conan179a> guten nabend zusammen
<seven_> Hallo Conan179a
<Conan179a> ICh hab eine frage, ich habe hier ubuntu 11.04 mit kernel v3.1-rc10-oneiric und hab das problem das vmwqareworkstation 8 nicht starten will, die fehler meldung ist Kernel Headers for version 3.1.0-030100rc10-genericwere not found. ich hab auser dem kernel noch linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_all.deb innstalliert. Was mach ich flasch?
<Conan179a> flasch
<Conan179a> falsch
<Conan179a> mist aber auch
<apollo13> newnoise: If V is the volume size in bytes, then the default number of inodes is given by V/213 (or the number of blocks, whichever is less), and the minimum by V/223. The default was deemed sufficient for most applications. The max number of subdirectories in one directory is fixed to 32000.
<apollo13> je nach dategrößen macht es auch sinn mit blockszies und anderen filesystems zu spielen
<newnoise> apollo13: ja an ein anderes fs habe ich auch schon gedacht.
<apollo13> sprich zuerst solltest du überlegen was deine durchschnittliche dateigröße ist und dann kann man weiter machen
<newnoise> das problem ist, dass die bilder auf der gleichen partition liegen wie '/'
<apollo13> das ist nen ziemliches fail auch wenns nicht allzu viel unterschied macht
<newnoise> die bilder sind durchschnittlich 2kb groß, bzw. oftmals sogar kleiner
<apollo13> dann macht eine disk blocksize von 8kb nicht viel sinn…
<newnoise> apollo13: ja deswegen wollte ich ja auch eine neue partition anlegen ;) die app war ursprünglich nur für eine stadt gemacht. da hatten wir ca. 100k bilder, nun haben wir das gebiet ausgeweitet und ein vielfaches mehr an bildern
<newnoise> ich würde blocksize jetzt auf 4kb setzen und mkfs.ext3 -i 4096 ausführen
<apollo13> das geht alles in einem rutsch
<apollo13> wenn aber viele bilder kleiner als 4kb sind hast irgendwann wieder das selbe problme
<newnoise> okay. ist das einigermaßen vernünftig in anbetracht der wideren umstände? oder würdest du mir zu was anderem raten?
<apollo13> kA, müsste ich mich selbst einlesen welche filesysteme sinn machen
<newnoise> ok.
<newnoise> naja aus mangel an zeit wird es dann jetzt so laufen
<dadrc> Kannst du die Bilder nicht auf eine eigene Partition auslagern? Dann kannst du da die Blockgröße besser anpassen+
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: a) supporten wir hier nur sehr ungern bis gar nicht systeme, die bewusst mit frickelkerneln verhunzt wurden b) liegt das am installerscript von vmware. ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass das alle nase lang gepatcht werden musste, weil deren headererkennung mal wieder nicht wollte. ergo: sollen die supporten, sie wollen ja auch geld dafür.
<newnoise> irgendwann müssen wir den server eh neu machen ...
<dadrc> Spätestens dann würd ich das machen, bringt doch einiges an Flexibilität
<newnoise> dadrc: das war urpsrünglich der plan. ist aber ob der umstände und meines unvermögens derzeit leider nicht möglich ;)
<dadrc> hmhm. Letzterem kann diese Anleitung wahrscheinlich abhelfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<dadrc> Dazu noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung und es sollten eigentlich keine Fragen offenbleiben
<Conan179a> @LetoThe2nd ok danke
<Conan179a> ich hab eine anfänger frage, was hat es sich mit den linux headern auf sich? ich dachte es gibt nur den kernel?
<newnoise> so mal wieder umgeplant :) /var war bisher eine eigene partition. plan ist nun die partition von /var zu '/' zu machen und die alte '/' nur für die bilder zu verwenden
<newnoise> macht das sinn?
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: das paket "linux-headers" sind die kernel header. und header files gibts zu so gut wie jeder bibliothek, im allgemeinen in den paketen deren namen mit  -dev enden.
<newnoise> im mapnik-channel wurde mir für die bilder reiserfs empfohlen. was haltet ihr davon?
<Conan179a> ähm ich verstehe nicht so ganz was die headers sind...
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: die header sind quasi die schnittstellenbeschriebung zu einem programm (in diesem zusammenhang zählt auch der kernel als programm). immer dann, wenn du etwas kompilieren willst, das die schnittstelle zu einem programm benutzt, dann brauchst du die entsprechenden header damit der compiler die schnittstelle richtig ansprechen kann.
<Conan179a> achso ist das
<newnoise> hi there. i have a partition with a lot of small files ~1kb, which filesystem is most suitable
<newnoise> oh channel verwechselt :)
<dreamon> Wie kann man bei Ubuntu den Druckertreiber deinstallieren und neu installieren? Seit update auf 11.10 druckt der drucker viel blödsinn. Bestimmte Buchstaben werden einfach durch " ersetzt. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären
<dreamon> Wenn ich  mit Libreoffice drucke und dann als pdf speichere .. und auf beide wege Ausdrucke bekomme ich das identisch "Defekte" Druckergebnis!
<k1l> dreamon: schau doch mal in den hardwaredatenbanken, ob es bei dem drucker was zu beachten gibt
<dreamon> k1l, Es jammern auf jedenfall mehrere.. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-drucker-druckt-nicht-mehr/#post-3536247 -> ich schau mal.. 
<dreamon> Ist ein HP M1005 mfc .. finde da keinen Eintrag in der Datenbank
<Noktar110> hi, ich weiß es ist bissl offtopic, aber ich hab gerade die livecd von gparted benutzt um nen usb stick zu partitionieren
<Noktar110> leider wird der stick nicht gefunden
<Noktar110> das ganze läuft in einer virtual box unter windows 7, was muss ich denn da machen?
<koegs> ganz offtopic hier :)
<koegs> frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Noktar110> ok
<PBeck> hi
<FightOppression> Wie kann ich meinen cb brenner forcieren die CD auszuwerfen?
<Fuchs> eject, wenn das alleine nicht tut: man eject
<Fuchs> wenn das auch nicht tut: die meisten Brenner haben so einen mechanischen Notauswurf
<TackleBerry> brauchst ne ultra lange nadel ^^
<FightOppression> Fuchs: klappt nicht. es gibt keine option so dass man es forcieren kann, habe gerade in die man page geschaut
<TackleBerry> FightOppression, -i & -r keine option ?
<FightOppression> TackleBerry: nein
<FightOppression> TackleBerry: schon ausprobiert
<koegs> willst du immer noch von der live-cd starten, um dann eine Live-CD zu brennen? O.o
<FightOppression> koegs: ja
<FightOppression> habe keine andere wahl
<dreamon> FightOppression, Ich hab noch keinen Player gesehen, der nicht dieses Loch hätte wo man es entriegeln könnte (so wie Fuchs schreibt)
<dadrc> (Apple)
<TackleBerry> 3. option: schraubenzieher ;D
<dreamon> dadrc, Wer will schon "angebissene Äpfel"?
<FightOppression> aber wir sind doch in linux. das muss doch irgendwie gehen
<koegs> ich hätte mir ja in der zwischenzeit irgendwo nen anderne rechner gesucht um die CD zu brennen
<hdp> Und ich den Draht besorgt …
<FightOppression> koegs: hier hat niemand einen rechner.
<FightOppression> bin hier in den alpen
<TackleBerry> FightOppression, das dingens hat doch sicherlich n löchlein - stech da mal tief rein.
<FightOppression> TackleBerry: wo an der front?
<jokrebel> FightOppression: Und wie soll das klappen? Von einer LiveCD starten (alles im Arbeitsspeicher) das ISO dann auch noch im Arbeitsspeicher zwischen lagern und dann auch noch Brennen? Wieviel RAm hast Du denn?
<TackleBerry> ja
<dreamon> Wie kann man bei Ubuntu den Druckertreiber deinstallieren und neu installieren? Seit update auf 11.10 druckt der drucker viel blödsinn. Bestimmte Buchstaben werden einfach durch " ersetzt. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären
<dreamon> Wenn ich  mit Libreoffice drucke und dann als pdf speichere .. und auf beide wege Ausdrucke bekomme ich das identisch "Defekte" Druckergebnis!
<FightOppression> TackleBerry: passiert nichts
<sysdef> dreamon: schon mal in openoffice probiert? ;p
<TackleBerry> FightOppression, doch. du musst wirklich schon ein paar cm tief reinstechen und dann kommt die cd/dvd langsam raus.
<dreamon> sysdef, Ich hab mit LibreOffice gedruckt und mit Okular, beidemal identisch falsches Druckergebnis. 
<sysdef> TackleBerry: s/cm/mm/
<p0ny> sysdef thinks that tackleberry meant: FightOppression, doch. du musst wirklich schon ein paar mm tief reinstechen und dann kommt die cd/dvd langsam raus.
<FightOppression> Tackle hab ich
<koegs> dann ist dein CD-Rom gelockt, dieses Ergebnis habe ich auch schon bei verschiedenen Laufwerken erlebt
<koegs> auch wenn es nicht dem Sinn entspricht
<TackleBerry> bei mir hat es jedesmal funktioniert. das müsste ja dann mech. gelockt sein (??).
<dreamon> Kann man den Treiber nicht irgendwie deinstallieren.. ohne das ich den Drucker neu einrichten muß.? Ich hab den gleichen drucker mehrmals gekauft. Aber nur mit 11.10 probleme 
<jokrebel> dreamon: In LibreOffice mit "drucken in PDF" oder in LibreOffice in PDF umgewandelt, abgespeichert und das dann ausgedruckt?
<koegs> TackleBerry: bei den Oracle-Servern hier wollen die Laufwerke auch nie so recht
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab in Libreoffice gedruckt(Fehlerhaft). DAnn das Dokument als PDF abgespeichert und mit Okular geöffnet und nochmal gedruckt! (ansicht war sauber!)
<LetoThe2nd> BTW: in fast allen fällen hat eject nen grund, wenn es die cd nicht auswirft. und dann mechanisch _im_ _betrieb_ notauswerfen ist dann eigentlich keine recht gute idee.
<dreamon> Nur der Druck war genauso fehlerhaft.
<jokrebel> dreamon: IMHO der beweis, dass der Fehler in LO zu suchen ist. Kenn übrigens jemande der das selbe Problem hat, dem reicht es aber momentan über den Umweg als PDF zuwischenzuscpeichern.
<TackleBerry> LetoThe2nd, wenn das laufwerk nicht läuft, fliegt die cd auch nicht davon ^^
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Jo - seh ich auch so. Was ich mit meiner letzten Aussage auch schon vorsichtig angedeutet hab.
<LetoThe2nd> TackleBerry: ich hab auch nicht von physikalischen gefahren für leib und leben gesprochen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, ähm.. wie schlußfolgerst du das?
<LetoThe2nd> aber wenn eject z.b. sich weigert eine livecd auszuwerfen, von der gebootet wurde, dann würde ich das als _SEHR_ deutlihes zeichen dafür nehmen, dass die cd besser drin bleibt, wenn das system noh weiter laufen soll.
<TackleBerry> LetoThe2nd, das schon klar. ist halt n "risiko". entweder es funzt oder es schmiert ab :)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dein letzter Satz kam, nachdem ich meinen begonnen hatte. Bei dem den ich kenne klappt der Ausdruck als PDF-Document (zwar nicht über Okular) einwandfrei.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ahso..  Ich vermute ein Treiberproblem.. ich hab schon mal alle drucker gelöscht und neu eingerichtet.. und dann ging das über wochen hinweg wieder sauber. Nun geht der rotz wieder los.
<TackleBerry> hmm ... bei lubuntu ist kein openGL vorinstalliert, aber mesa-installation brachte au nüx. sagt "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)" aus, dass der graka-treiber net "tut" ?
<Gamoder> Muss man sich eig. neu einloggen, damit die Compose-Taste wieder geht?
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Was ist die "Compose-Taste" und was kann die (bzw. gerade nicht)?
<Gamoder> z.B. <compose> ss ==> ß
<Gamoder> und viele andere Sachen
<Fuchs> Gamoder: sollte sich eigentlich via xmodmap setzen lassen, ohne irgendwelche Spaesse mit einloggen
 * jokrebel kenn oder hat diese Taste nicht. Wo soll Die sein? Wie siht die aus?
<Gamoder> habs in den Systemeinstellungen aktiviert
<Fuchs> jokrebel: kann man setzen
<Gamoder> kann man sich auf eine bel. Taste legen, ich habs auf der Windows-Taste
<Fuchs> Gamoder: sollte eigentlich automatisch gehen, wenn sich die Systemeinstellungen nicht doof verhalten
<jokrebel> ah ja
<Fuchs> Gamoder: die Windowstaste ist _sehr_ unklug dafuer
<Fuchs> Gamoder: weil das ein modifier ist, und keine Taste 
<Gamoder> also bislang hat es immer funktioniert
<Gamoder> und die wird ja sonst - im gegensatz zu fast allen andern Tasten - selten benutzt
<Fuchs> da sie ein modifier ist, kann man sie sehr gut verwenden. 
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei: ja, sollte gehen. 
<jokrebel> ,oO( selten heißt nicht _nie_ )
<Fuchs> Was meint `xev` dazu? 
<Gamoder> xev erkennt es
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> dann sollte es auch gehen
<Gamoder> aber es funktioniert nicht - also die compose-taste
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Dann leg es doch mal auf eine Taste(besser-Kombination) die nicht nur selten sonder nie anderweitige Nutzung findet; wenigstens testhalber.
<Gamoder> jokrebel: und welche soll das sein?
<Gamoder> hmm
<Gamoder> «pause» funktioniert
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Ich kenn Dein System nicht, aber ne dreier/vierer-Kombination (zB. Strg +Shift + WIN + Buchstabe) hat IMHO eine hohe Warscheinlichkeit noch durch nichts belegt zu sein.
<Gamoder> Ubuntu 11.10, 32 bit
<Gamoder> man kann nur einzeltasten belegen
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Oh - was soll das bringen? Kenn keine unbelegte Einzel-Taste
<Gamoder> Ja die rechte Windows-Taste ist eigentlich meist unbelegt
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Eine Auflistung, welche Kombinationen möglich sind findet man… Eine Auflistung, welche Kombinationen möglich sind
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Eine Auflistung, welche Kombinationen möglich sind findet man… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen#Kombinationstaste-Compose-Key
<Gamoder> jokrebel: Ja, aber mein Problem ist, dass Windows als Compose-Taste nicht funktioniert - nicht welche Compose-Key-Kombinationen es gibt (die reichen mir, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, nämlich Punkte und Oberstriche auf Zahlen)
<Minipluto> also die Windows-Menü-Taste funktioniert auf jeden Fall als Compose-Key (wenn man es einstellt), weil ich die ebenfalls benutze
<Gamoder> Hmm - muss man da noch irgendwelche Spezialeinstellungen treffen? Bzw.: hast du auch 11.10?
<Gamoder> früher hat sie bei mir auch immer funktioniert
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Na sei's drum. Ich kann da eh nur mit Mutmassungen und Google-Ergebnissen dienen.
<Minipluto> muss ich mal eben suchen
<Minipluto> da ruft man erst „Tastaturbelegung“ auf, klickt auf „Optionen…“ und dort auf „Compose-Taste“. Wenn man da z.B. „Menü“ nimmt, wird die Originalfunktion der Taste deaktiviert (die ruft normalerweise das Kontextmenü wie bei einem Rechtskick auf).
<Minipluto> habt ihr das nicht schon durchgekaut? Da bin ich gerade rein gekommen glaube ich 
<matthias_94> frage: hat hier jemand ebenfalls das problem, dass windows im Grub 2 nicht erkannt wird? System: Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit
<matthias_94> neuinstallation und update-grub hat nichts gebracht
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<Gamoder> Minipluto: Ja, genau das hab ich gemacht. Für WINDOWS geht es aber nicht, nur für die PAUSE-Taste schon
<crushpest> hab eine partition mit truecrypt erstellt die mit ext4 formatiert ist. Ich versuche die partition mit: truecrypt --fs-options="uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0022" /dev/sda /mnt/truecrypt1 zu mounten.
<Minipluto> Gamoder: hast du es schon mit Menü probiert oder hast du die Taste nicht? Bei der Windows taste kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es da Konflikte geben könnte
<ppq> crushpest: /dev/sda ist die festplatte, sda1 wäre eine partition
<Gamoder> hmm - mit menü funktioniert es, aber die wird ja auch für was anderes gebraucht, Windows ja nicht
<crushpest> sorry ich mein: truecrypt --fs-options="uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0022" --filesystem=ext4 /dev/sda /mnt/truecrypt1
<Minipluto> Gamoder: welche Desktopoberfläche verwendest du denn?
<Gamoder> gnome/unity
<ubuntu343443> hallo
<ubuntu343443> hab so eine live version von ubuntu aber flash funktioniert nicht
<Fuchs> ,flash? ubuntu343443 da nachlesen, wie man flash von Adobe installiert
<ubuntu343443> kann man das installieren?
<p0wny> ubuntu343443 da nachlesen, wie man flash von Adobe installiert: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Gamoder> gut möglich, installiere google chrome (http://chrome.google.at) - dort ist flash eingebaut
<crushpest> truecrypt --fs-options="uid=1000,gid=113,umask=0022" --filesystem=ext4 /dev/sda /mnt/extern
<crushpest> dmesg | tail 
<crushpest> [ 2472.322999] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Unrecognized mount option "umask=0022" or missing value
<crushpest> [ 2472.326031] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<crushpest> [ 3090.945410] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<crushpest> [ 3090.948501] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<crushpest> [ 3150.003043] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<crushpest> [ 3150.006062] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<crushpest> [ 4166.028725] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<crushpest> [ 4166.031425] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<crushpest> [ 4166.133822] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<crushpest> [ 4166.236273] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1
<Gamoder> pastebin.com?
<Minipluto> Gamoder: unter Unity ist die Windows-Taste doch für alles Mögliche definiert oder nicht?
<Fuchs> ,paste? crushpest
<p0wny> crushpest: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<crushpest> Sorry
<Gamoder> doch nur die linke, oder?
<Minipluto> ach so. Habe leider keine rechte, daher wusste ich das nicht
<Fuchs> Die windowstaste ist halt sowohl Modifier (Meta) wie auch Taste (Meta_R in dem Fall) 
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass deswegen etwas schief laeuft
<Fuchs> man koennte aber einfach versuchen das ganze mit xmodmap zu setzen, dann bekaeme man ggf. auch Fehlermeldungen
<Minipluto> wenn es der Problemfindung hilft, kann ich wohl mal eben eine USB-Tastatur anschließen und es ausprobieren
<bekks> crushpest: ext4 kennt die Option uid nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: anstatt lustig zu pasten, lies doch einfach mal die fehlermeldung. und dann lies man mount. und sei erstaunt, was ext an optionen kennt.
<ubuntu343443> hab jetzt chrome installiert youtube videos zb funktionerien aber trotzdem nicht
<crushpest> ach so, die option --fs-options steht fuer mount options?
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: keine ahnung? warum setzt du parameter, die du nicht kennst?
<Gamoder> hmm - seltsam, aber youtube-videos brauchen auch gar kein Flash
<Gamoder> probier mal http://youtube.com/html5
<ubuntu343443> ich brauch aber flash
<Gamoder> normalerweise sollte google chrome flash drin haben, keine Ahnung weshalb es bei dir nicht funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: ,flash? ubuntu343443, achtung, wiederholung
<Gamoder> äh - das flash geht dann nur in Google Chrome
<LetoThe2nd> crushpest: sorry, das letzte war nicht für dich.
<ubuntu343443> also was muss ich tun damit flash funktioniert, der hinweis chrome zu installieren wars schon mal nciht
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und magst du mal bitte ein terminal aufmachen, da lsb_release -a eintippen und das resultat in ein pastebin legen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,flash? ubuntu343443, wie bereits erwähnt, hier lesen
<p0wny> ubuntu343443, wie bereits erwaehnt, hier lesen: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<jokrebel> .oO( und es ist IMHO nicht sicher ob Flash im LiveModus überhaupt im RAM Platz hat )
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: depends. warum auch nicht.
<ubuntu343443> http://pastebin.com/YrfMyCFN
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: danke sehr. bleibt schritt zwei: die wiki-seite lesen.
<ubuntu343443> da steht Could not find package 'adobe-flashplugin'.
<ubuntu343443> ?
<ninucs> heißt das nicht "flashplugin-nonfree"?
<ubuntu343443> nein?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: a) bist du sicher auf 64bit? prüfen mittels uname -a in der konsole... b) da steht was über quellen. hast bestimmt nur zufüllig überlesen.
<ninucs> naja, bin mir ziemlich sicher.
<ubuntu343443> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:13:52 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu343443> b) ->?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: sehr schön. :) und jetzt lesen wir nochmal den letzten satz über dem fett geschriebenen "adobe-flashplugin"
<ubuntu343443> also ich dachte das hätte ich
<ubuntu343443> was is jetzt falsch ich geklickt auf: adobe-flashplugin -> jetzt installieren
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: du dachtest, du hättest es gelesen? noch ein hinweis: direkt neben dem fett geschriebenen ist extra noch ein hinweislink. der ist da nicht ohne grund.
<ubuntu343443> ja schön da steht wieder was von dem ich keine ahnung hab
<ubuntu343443> ich will nur flash installieren, kann das so schwer sein?
<ubuntu343443> ich mein das muss doch jeder der ubuntu hat auch mal machen oder
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: wenn du von was keine ahnung hast, ist das kein problem, dann frag es. aber einfach immer wieder den selben satz zu wiederholen bringt absolut gar nichts. also: was verstehst du gerade nicht?
<ninucs> jein, ich hab hier gnash
<Minipluto> Gamoder: ich habs gerade mal mit einer USB-Tastatur ausprobiert. Das funktioniert bei mir mit der rechten Windows-Taste auch nicht. Du kannst ja mal testen, ob es unter Unity 2D funktioniert. Falls es dort funktioniert, könnte es vielleicht ein Konflikt mit Compiz-Einstellungen sein.
<Gamoder> ok, werd ich dann machen, danke
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: deswegen stoss ich dich ja mit der nase drauf. einfach zeug auf gut glück überfliegen und das was man nicht sofort versteht schlicht ignorieren ist völlig sinnfrei, so supporten wir hier einfach nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: also wie gesagt - was verstehst du gerade nicht?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ich versteh nicht warum ein simpler "jetzt installieren" button suggeriert es sei einfach
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: erklärung: du hast einfach das ignoriert, was daneben steht. das ist der einfache grund, warum der button dann nicht funktioniert.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok nur weiß ich nichtmal was ich ignoriere
<stammers> hi wie lösche / editiere ich verknüpfungen im panel bei gnome 3?
<stammers> ich kann nur mit der rechten maus eigenschaften / starten auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ich wiederhole. direkt rechts neben dem fett geschriebenen "adobe-flashplugin" ist ein link. der sagt dir genau, was nicht passt.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ich muss irgendwelche pakete installieren nur weiß ich nicht welche und wo die sind und wie das geht 
<stammers> drag and drop ist auch nicht möglich
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und siehe dazu auch "...sollte vorerst das Plugin aus den Partner-Quellen verwenden."
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: klingelt es langsam?
<Aison> wo speichert ubuntu die files, die per apt-get heruntergeladen werden?
<matthias_94> stammers: im Panel von GNOME 3 gibt es soweit ich weiß keine verknüpfungen
<LetoThe2nd> Aison: /var/cache/apt irgendwo
<stammers> matthias_94, ich hab aber schnellstarticons
<stammers> wie bearbeite ich die?
<LetoThe2nd> Aison: -> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Aison> matthias_94, habs gefunden ;)
<Aison> thx :)
<matthias_94> stammers: ist das eine shell-extension? wenn ja aus welcher quelle?
<Ironikus> Hallo. Ich habe Ubntu 11.10 mit Unity-Oberfläche. Ich habe das MOTODEV Studio installiert (spezielles eclipse-"Derivat"). Das Problem ist, dass MOTODEV nach dem starten nicht in der Fensterliste bzw bei Alt+Tab auftaucht. Könnte es daran liegen, dass MOTODEV unter /home/user/MDEV installiert ist?
<matthias_94> es funktionieren nämlich noch nicht alle extensions mit ubuntu
<stammers> matthias_94, möglich - wie find ich das raus?
<matthias_94> stammers: über welchen panel reden wir jetzt eigentlich? den links and er seite oder den durchgehend aktivien oben?
<stammers> matthias_94, oben den immer aktiven
<stammers> matthias_94, wo andendungen / orte usw steht
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: deb: command not found
<Ironikus> Anmerkung zu MOTODEV-Installation: es war keine installation per .deb-Paket, sondern ein Installationsskript/programm
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: da klingelt nicht viel
<matthias_94> stammers: hört sich nach Unity bzw GNOME 2.x an und nicht nach GNOME 3
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ... weil du mal wieder nur die hälte gelesen hast. da steht nirgends, dass das shellbefehle sind.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: merkst du nicht, dass du nur überfliegst und irgendwelche annahmen für copypaste zugrunde legst, aber nicht verstehst was du tust?
<matthias_94> stammers: sieht deine oberfläche so aus: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/gnome-3-using.jpg ?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: aber egal. nimm das als kleine anregung, mehr den kopf zu benutzen. es folgt: der amtliche weg. :)
<stammers> matthias_94, ja
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: 1) wir starten "synaptic". bitte dann rückmeldung.
<stammers> ich nutze gnome 3 classic ohne effekte
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: (zu finden unter System->Systemverwaltung->Synaptiv-Paketverwaltung)
<matthias_94> stammers: okay, damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus-.- google hat nichts ergeben? hast du schon mal auf ubuntuusers.de nachgeschaut?
<ninucs> ich hatte mal so n t-shirt von IBM mit dem aufdruck "AIX - Brain required" :D
<Minipluto> Ironikus: mir fällt zwar sonst nichts dazu ein aber man kann sicher schon mal sagen, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das Problem mit dem Installationsort zusammen hängt. Ich würde mal versuchen, einen Starter für das Programm anzulegen (kann aber nicht garantieren, dass es dann funktionieren wird). Wie man das macht, ist z.B. dort erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Nautilus_ab_Oneiric#Eine-Starter-erstellen (ist ...
<Minipluto> ... zwar Baustelle aber der Abschnitt sollte für diesen Zweck genügen)
<stammers> matthias_94, ja
<stammers> matthias_94, wie erstelle ich auf dem desktop eine verknüpfung zu einem ordner?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ich merke es...also bei mir alles auf englisch 
<matthias_94> stammers: in nautilus nach /home/ihr_
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ok. ist notiert. synaptic hast du trotzdem gefunden?
<matthias_94> stammers: in nautilus nach /home/dein_benutzer/Arbeitsfläche
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ja
<stammers> matthias_94, da bin ich
<matthias_94> stammers: navigieren und dort eine verknüpfung zu einem ordner hinterlegen
<stammers> wie mach ich das?
<stammers> im reiter der rechten maus gibt es nur ordner anlegen und leere datei anlegen
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ok. 2) da das menü Einstellungen->Paketquellen öffnen. musst halt schauen wies auf englisch heisst.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: gefunden?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok 
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: software sources denk ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: 3)da den zweiten reiter öffnen. heisst auf deustch "andere software"
<matthias_94> stammers: zu dem ordner navigieren von dem du eine verknüpfung haben willst. rechtsklick->verknüpfung anlegen und die ziehst du dann in den arbeitsflächenordner
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok
<Ironikus> Minipluto: ein starter wurde automatisch erzeugt (im dash. in die quicklist habe ich selbst hinzugefügt). ich suche gerade, wo dieser gespeichert wurde, damit ich ihn mal mit deinem link vergleichen kann
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: 4) beim ersten eintrag, der "canonical-partner" heissen sollte, das häkchen rein machen.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: der erste eintrag ist was mit google
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: der 2. "http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu"
<Minipluto> Ironikus: such mal unter /usr/share/applications/ – aber das wird dann schon nicht mehr nötig sein, wenn du den Starter schon hast und er funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: wundert mich schwer. darf ich mal dezent fragen, wo du das her hast? das ist nämlich _NICHT_ original so.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: da sind nur 2 einträge 1: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ und 2:http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ich weiß es nicht dass ist ein live usb stick
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: hab vorhin chrome installiert 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und den stick hast du woher? mit was erzeugt? wie wie gesagt - so ist das definitiv kein originales ubuntu.
<Ironikus> Minipluto: habe ihn gefunden. es fehlt das Version-tag. dies sollte meiner meinung nach aber weniger das problem sein. das programm wurde nur für den aktuellen nutzer erstellt un liegt somit komplett in home. hier die .desktop http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404127/
<Minipluto> Ironikus: ich muss jetzt leider mal eben AFK aber ich weiß da leider auch nicht mehr weiter, weil es für mich so aussieht, als hängt es auch nicht mit dem Starter zusammen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Anderes noch eine Idee.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: aber, anyways: dann klick unten auf "Hinzufügen" (vermutlich Add bei dir), und in das aufgehende fenster, das nach der apt-zeile fragt gibst du "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner" ein
<Ironikus> Minipluto: ich werde mir mal das normale eclipse herunterladen und installieren (jedoch nicht aus den paketquellen) und sehen, ob das problem dort auch auftritt
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: bestätigen, dann sollte der eintrag erscheinen. dann das fenster schliessen, es sollte ne hinweisbox kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und ne antwort bist du immer noch schuldig.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: das war eine seite im netz die hat mit einem programm und der iso dasa auf einen usb stick speichern können
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: link?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: und da ich usb boot habe dahcte ich mir ich probiers mal
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: einen moment das hab ich nämlich nicht heute gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: nimms nicht persönlich, aber mit solchen verbesserbastelten ubuntu-irgendwassen haben wir hier fast nur schlechte erfahrungen. deswegen fragen wir da meistens auch sehr hartnäckig nach.
<Ironikus> wie kann man den "benutzer-indikator" (benutzer wechseln etc., benötige ich nicht, da 1-benutzer-system) aus dem panel entfernen? (unity) 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: die andere hinweisbox ist wunschgemäss erschienen?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: also der link ist in der liste
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und angehakt, nehme ich an?
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ja
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: gut. fenster schliessen.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: da steht repositories changed
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: das wollte ich hören. im synaptic-fenster links oben den reload-button anklicken.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: Could not download all repository indexes
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<p0wny> ubuntu343443's url: http://tinyurl.com/6o7x4nx | 404 Not Found
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: wundert mich nicht, daran ist die verhunzte version schuld.
<dreamon> Ich habe händisch nach Anleitung hplip-3.11.10.run installiert.. (hp treiber), wie kann ich sowas deinstallieren?
<bekks> dreamon: Nach welcher Anleitung denn?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: dann am einfachsten wohl rechts oben die lupe zum suchen anklicken und nach "adobe" suchen.
<bekks> dreamon: Du kannst das hplip-3.11.10.run mal mit der Option --help aufrufen -- und hoffen, dass man es deinstallieren kann.
<dreamon> bekks, Nach Bildershow > http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<dreamon> bekks, Keine Uninstall-Option dabei
<bekks> dreamon: Dann hast Du Pech.
<dreamon> bekks, Hast du mir vielleicht einen Zaubertrick zu meinem Druckproblem? 
<bekks> dreamon: Welches Druckerproblem?
<dreamon> Drucker druckt falsche Zeichen. Habe in LibreWriter Brief geschrieben. Buchstaben wie e,i,t uvm werden nur als " gedruckt. 
<dreamon> Ich habe dann den Text als PDF exportiert und unter Okular drucken lassen. Das Druckergebnis war identisch falsch, obwohl es auf dem Bildschirm korrekt dargestellt wird.
<k1l> dreamon: wenn es ein .deb paket war könntest du mal probieren mit dpkg oder direkt apt-get remove <paketname>
<dreamon> Vor ein paar tagen war es gelegentlich mal ein Blatt das falsch gedruckt wurde.. inzwischen ist es jedes Blatt
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: noch da?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ja? ich sagte doch, wo's wieter geht. und den link hätte ich immer noch gern, wenns geht :)
<dreamon> k1l, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741599/ -> Hmm..
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ich glaub ich bin geflogen
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: aus dem netzwerk komisch
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ das wars
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: dann am einfachsten wohl rechts oben die lupe zum suchen anklicken und nach "adobe" suchen.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: hab ich 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: und dann sollte jetzt auch das adobe-flashplugin gefunden werden :)
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ja mit einem stern
<k1l> dreamon: achso, ne run datei? dann ists wohl pech
<dreamon> k1l, Ja, aber die können doch nich ein script machen, das zeug installiert, on ein uninstall zur verfügung zu stellen.. HP HP HP
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: rechtsklick, zum installieren vormerken, und dann oben anwenden :)
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: kann es sein das man plötzlich ohne vorwarnung aus freenode fliegt ohne das das wo steht
<k1l> dreamon: naja, können tun sie das. ob man sowas blind installieren sollte ist auch die frage
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: apply..
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: übersetzen nach bedarf :P
<dreamon> k1l, Bild nicht. Aber sind 1200 Geräte unterstützt.. und wies der Deibel haben will.. meiner ist mit dabei.. "angeblich"
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: changes applied
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: schön. browser neustarten, dann solltest du flash haben.
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ok mal kurz off
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: ja geht jetzt:)
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: sehr schön :) merke: mindestens 80% der zeit hättest du durch genaues lesen und verwendung eines original-ubuntus gespart :)
<Ironikus> für Minipluto, wenn er wieder da ist, und den log (falls dieser channel noch geloggt wird): konnte das problem eingrenzen, es tritt nur auf, wenn MOTODEV aus dem dash gestartet wird. werde es weiter untersuchen
<Minipluto> Ironikus: ja bin wieder da
<ubuntu343443> LetoThe2nd: danke für die hilfe ich hoff ich kriegs wieder hin weil das is ja live
<bekks> ubuntu343443: HAst Du es Dir nicht notiert? :)
<jokrebel> ubuntu343443: Wenn nein empfehle ich: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/11/17/%23ubuntu-de.html
<Ironikus> Minipluto: habe einen neuen starter erstellt. jetzt funktioniert es (auch aus dem dash). leider findet er das icon trotz korrektem pfad nicht
<Ironikus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404132/
<Minipluto> Ironikus: gibts vielleicht ein png?
<Minipluto> Ironikus: xpm müsste laut Spezifikation aber auch gehen, so wie ich das sehe… würde es trotzdem mal probieren
<jokrebel> gn8
<ubuntu343443> danke@ jokrebel
<jokrebel> ubuntu343443: Gerne - Bye
<ubuntu343443> bye
<ubuntu343443> wenn jetzt noch die videos funktionieren würden - es funktioniert kein einziges video
<ubuntu343443> also außer flash
<Ironikus> Minipluto: habe es mal in png umgewandelt, er findet beide nicht. ich verschieb sie mal in .icons und probiere es dann nochmal
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu343443: ich vermute spontan, dass die videotreiber nicht da sind, falsch konfiguriert oder whatever. aber ich muss gestehen, erstens kenn ich mich damit nicht gut genug aus uns zweitens habe ich auch keine lust mehr auf das verhunzte dingens.
<k1l> vlt ist auch die video-quelle einfach kaputt. oder gefaked
<LetoThe2nd> oder was auch immmer. genau. 
<ubuntu343443> aber es is besser als vor 10 jahren
<Ironikus> Minipluto: sobald ich den starter einmal in die schnellstartleiste gezogen habe, klappt alt+tab nicht mehr. selbst wenn ich den starter wieder aus der leiste entferne :/ ich experimentier mal weiter
<Ironikus> Minipluto: jetzt "verliert" er zwar das icon in der schnellstartleiste und bei "Alt+tab", aber ich lass es erstmal so
<Minipluto> Ironikus: ziemlich komisch
<Ironikus> ok, ich weiß jetzt, wie ich ihn wieder aus alt+tab kriege. der starter darf nach dem hinzufügen zur schnellstartleiste auf keinen fall editiert werden. 
<ubuntu343443> gute nacht
<Ironikus> Minipluto: aber danke für die hilfe. jetzt kann ich rumprobieren, bis ich einen starter hab, der sein icon behält und in alt+tab auftaucht ^^
<Ironikus> nächstes problem: rechts oben im panel ist ein "benutzer wechsel indicator". wie bekomm ich den weg?
<zeitsofa> moin
<Ironikus> ok, hat sich erledigt. hab gut geraten und "indicator-session" entfernt
<zeitsofa> ich hab nen mailserve rumgezogen (neue ip dns eintrag geändert)
<zeitsofa> nun krieg ich keine mails mehr. versuche ich via telenet local auf die kiste zu gehen und an eine locale domain samt user etwas zu senden bekomme ich : temporarily rejected after DATA im exim log zu lesen
<zeitsofa> hat jemand ne idee was das ding nicht mehr mag?
<bekks> mx record auch neu gesetzt?
<zeitsofa> ja der mx ist nen cname auf den eigentlichen gewesen vorher somit brauchte ich nur an einer stelle die ip ändern
<zeitsofa> komisch ist auch wenn ich mir das postfach von dem mailserver einrichte und eine email von mir an mich sende bekomme ich: 451 Temporary local problem - please try later
<zeitsofa> was ja auf ein dns problem hinweisen soll laut google
<zeitsofa> aber sämtliche dig/nslookup verscuhe bringen die richtige adresse zu tage
<zeitsofa> http://www.mxtoolbox.com/ habe ich die domain mal geprüft der spukt brav aus was er soll
<Guest78456> moin, suche jemand für ca. eine stunde coden. php und shellscript. grundlagen vorhanden. reparatur oder neu, egal.
<Fuchs> Guest78456: uhm, eher nicht hier, danke 
<Guest78456> ich weiss, aber im codingraum sind alle fertig von der arbeit und wollen nur smalltalk.
<Fuchs> ,ot? Guest78456 eher da: 
<p0wny> Guest78456 eher da: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guest78456> gibts ausser germanelitecoding noch einen raum wo man fragen köännte?
<Guest78456> ok.
<Fuchs> ansonsten kannst Du sehr gerne alis fragen, 
<Fuchs> /msg alis help list
<Fuchs> da findet sich sicher einiges
<sysdef> Guest78456: channelsuche auch unter http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<Guest78456> ja, z.b..  was ist das mit alis ? nie gehört
<Fuchs> Alis ist ein Dienst auf Freenode um Channels zu suchen
<Fuchs> z.B.  /msg alis list *code* 
<Guest78456> aso. danke
<zeitsofa> bekks, is fixed. ka wie das passiert ist aber clamav und exim waren nimmer in der selben gruppe
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-18
<georgieee> Mein USB-Gerät automounted nicht mehr. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<georgieee> Ich möchte nämlich nicht jedes mal mit fstab USB-Geräte manuell mounten
<ring2> georgieee, hast du dir mal die logs angesehen, also was beim einstecken passiert?
<georgieee> ring2, nein. Wie mache ich das?
<sysdef> tail -f /var/log/messages
<sysdef> ... als root
<georgieee> ring2, sry kannst du die nachricht erneut posten, habe aus Versehen alles geleert
<georgieee> lol
<ring2> <sysdef> tail -f /var/log/messages
<ring2> <sysdef> ... als root
<ring2> dann den stick reinstecken und das log ansehen
<ring2> falls es dir nichts sagt, würde ich pasten vorschlagen
<georgieee> ring2, da kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Ich denke tatsächlich dass es funktioniert. Nur nautilus zeigt mir halt nichts an...
<georgieee> ring2, es erscheint keinerlei Meldung. Einfach leer.
<ring2> georgieee, es erscheint immer etwas in messages, wenn man etwas per usb ansteckt
<ring2> georgieee, gib uns doch mal die ausgabe von messages mit: 'cat /var/log/messages | pastebinit' den link dann posten
<ring2> georgieee, mit 'mount' kannst du nachsehen, was wo gemountet ist
<georgieee> ring2: Du versuchst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende.
<ring2> georgieee, ok, vielleicht /var/log/syslog
<georgieee> ring2: aja, jetzt... http://paste.ubuntu.com/741794/
<ring2> georgieee, kannst du jetzt nochmal den stick abziehen, kurz warten, ihn wieder reinstecken und die ausgabe nochmal posten?
<georgieee> ring2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741798/
<georgieee> verstehe die ganzen Einträge nicht. Habe nur einmal ab- und angesteckt...
<ring2> georgieee, und was für ein usb-gerät ist es eigentlich? ein nodia s60?
<georgieee> Nokia E72
<georgieee> ja genau
<georgieee> als Nokia S60 wird es sozusagen erkannt
<ring2> georgieee, laut zeile 11187 wurde es am anfang ja richtig erkannt
<ring2> ist es aktuell im richtigen modus? keine ahnung wie der bei nokia phones heißt
<georgieee> ja
<georgieee> der ist richtig
<ring2> mehrere errors sind auf jeden fall vorhanden
<ring2> "Device not ready" und "I/O error, dev sdc, sector xy" hören sich auch nicht wirklich vielversprechend an
<georgieee> kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Mit kubuntu hat es wunderbar geklappt...
<ring2> das ist komplett unabhängig davon, ob du ubuntu, kubuntu oder *buntu benutzt
<ring2> wenn es nur um die sd-karte geht, könntest du diese ja mal in einen cardreader stecken und gucken, ob sie da funktioniert
<georgieee> ring2, das Problem ist, das der Cardreader auch nicht erkannt wird
<georgieee> ^^
<ring2> das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich
<ring2> sorry, keine ahnung was du jetzt in deiner situation noch probieren könntest
<georgieee> ring2, ist zwar mehr als unschön aber wie binde ich das Handy manuell ein?
<ring2> wenn es nicht erkannt wird, gar nicht
<georgieee> nun ja, das Gerät wird ja erkannt
<georgieee> lsusb zeigt es an
<ring2> ok, kannst ja mal probieren /dev/sdc1 nach /mnt/ zu mounten
<ring2> also: "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/"
<ring2> deine i/o errors sind definitiv nicht sonderlich erbaulich ;)
<georgieee> sdc1 existiert nicht
<georgieee> mh...
<ring2> nur sdc?
<ring2> normalerweise wäre sdc1 die erste partition auf sdc also deinem phone
<georgieee> ring2: mount: "Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar"
<ring2> genau so steht es auch im log: Device not ready
<ring2> kannst das phone ja mal rebooten und die sd-karte raus- und reinstecken
<georgieee> ok. ich habe gerade ein paar usb stecker gezogen und plötzlich sehe ich nun alle festplatten & Partitionen. Diese waren vorher auch nicht mehr zu sehen 
<georgieee> ring2: Der Mount nach mnt hatte nun keine Fehler mehr zur Folge. Allerdings sehe ich jetzt trotzdem nichts...
<ring2> was hast du denn nach /mnt gemountet?
<georgieee> /dev/sdc
<ring2> falles es etwas zu sehen gäbe, müsstest du in /mnt gucken
<georgieee> habe bereits geguckt. Da gibt es nichts...
<ring2> dann mach mal "sudo umount /mnt" anschließend mount mit sdc1
<georgieee> mount: Gerätedatei /dev/sdc1 existiert nicht
<ring2> hm, eigentlich sollte /dev/sdc auch korrekt sein. wenn gemountet allerdings nichts in dem ordner auffindbar ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, wo das problem zu suchen sein könnte
<georgieee> ring2, naja trotzdem danke. Werde mir die LTS installieren. Ist wohl am sichersten
<ring2> kein problem. ein versuch wars wert ;)
<ring2> georgieee, hier noch zwei links, vielleicht hilft dir einer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden ist aber beides nicht auf dem aller neusten stand
<georgieee> danke!
<denga> moin, moin
<bullgard4> denga: Wenn Du eine Frage zu Ubuntu hast, dann kannst Du sie einfach stellen ohne Einleitung. Diesen Kanal  lesen fast immer ein paar Leute mit, wenn auch manchmal erst nach ein paar Minuten. 
<datNetz> moin moin
<bullgard4> Image Viewer 3.2.1 zeigt mir für eine Datei unten in der Statusleiste an: "48 x 48 pixels 6,8 KB 100% 146 / 151". Was bedeutet "146 / 151"?
<geser> Bild 146 von 151
<Marwin> guten morgen zusammen, bin ich hier richtig wenn ich fragen zu ubuntu update habe?
<tprommi> Guten morgen. Kennt sich jemand mit festen Monitoreinstellungen bei Ubuntu 11.04 aus?
<deem> ,fragf? tprommi 
<p0wny> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fragf
<deem> ,frag? tprommi 
<p0wny> tprommi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<tprommi> Ist doch Ubuntu 11.10. Mein Monitor wird falsch erkannt. Bei der Loginmaske ist die Auflösung zu hoch. Mein Monitor zeigt Sie aber trotzdem an. Nach der Anmeldung ist auch die Frequenz zu hoch und ich sehe nichts mehr.
<Marwin> ok, ich möchte mein ubuntu 10.04 auf 11.10 updaten. wie kann ich da am besten vorgehen? hab versucht über live cd zu starten aber dann ist mein bildschirm verzehrt und geht in den standby modus
<deem> Marwin: das kannst du direkt aus dem system raus
<deem> ,distribution? Marwin 
<p0wny> Sorry deem, ich weiss nichts ueber distribution, ich assoziiere aber Fluxbuntu, QEMU, unetbootin, Update und VMware damit
<deem> mwaah
<tprommi> Ich hab die monitor.xml editiert und auch schon versucht mit dem NVidea Treiber die xorg.conf zu schreiben.
<Marwin> distribution? steh grad auf der leitung
<deem> Marwin: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<deem> Marwin: das war ein befehl ans pony, aber das scheint nen anderen trigger dafür zu haben :D
<deem> is noch früh =)
<deem> tprommi: du hast als eine nvidia?
<tprommi> Nvidea - ION
<tprommi> Nvidia natürlich.
<C_A_M> mit upgrades habe ich persöhnlich bisher von 4 nue 1 mal gute erfahrungen gemacht
<Marwin> aaaahhh wunderbar ich danke dir deem
<deem> ,nvidia? tprommi da hast du shcon geschaut
<p0wny> tprommi da hast du shcon geschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<deem> C_A_M: das tut hier nichts zur sache. ich habe schon ein update von 10.04 über 10.10 über 11.04 auf 11.10 gemacht und es läuft immernoch einwandfrei
<deem> aber das ist offtopic.
<tprommi> Nvidia Settings speichert eine Xorg.conf. Das ist doch veraltet? Würde mich mit meinem Touch aber weiterbringen.
<tprommi> Bin aber mit der Xorg.conf auch schon gescheitert. Ganz merkwüdig ist, dass es manchmal geht. Wenn es kein Touch wäre würde ich einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen.
<tprommi> Wenn ich eine xorg.conf habe, werden dann die Einstellungen aus xorg.conf.d noch ausgewertet?
<tprommi> Also nehme ich die xorg.conf. Lösche die monitor.xml. Die Touchkalibrierung lasse ich in xorg.conf.d ?
<bullgard4> geser: Image Viewer zählt die Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis ab?
<tprommi> So Neustart.
<tprommi> Hat geklappt. Lag wohl an der vorhandenen monitor.xml. Der Touch geht auch noch. Vielen dank.
<LetoThe2nd> tprommi: glückwunsch, das meiste hast du ja soweiso selbst rausgefudnen.
<LetoThe2nd> tprommi: magst du vielleicht mal den passenden artikel auf ubuntuusers.de in augenschein nehmen und schauen, ob es sinn macht den um neue erkenntnisse von dir zu ergänzen? falls mal wieder wer ein ähnliches problem hat :)
<geser> bullgard4: ja, auch wenn du mit Image Viewer (eog) ein bestimmtes Bild öffnest, kannst du mit den Vor/Zurück-Buttons zum vorherigen bzw. nächsten Bild in dem Verzeichnis wechseln
<tprommi> Man muss nur wissen wo man lesen muss. Hab in der Wiki den Artikel Bildschirmauflösung gelesen. Vielleicht sollte auf den Artikel verwiesen werden.
<tprommi> Dort steht xorg.conf ist alt und monitor.xml ist zu nutzten.
<DreamThief> moin!
<bullgard4> geser: Klappt. --  Vielen Dank!
<Mauljucken> moin, habe probleme mein ubuntu 10.04 auf 11.10 upzudaten
<Mauljucken> kann mir wer sagen wie ich das am besten mache?
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage. Welche Fehlermeldung erhältst Du?
<rumpel> Mauljucken, jo. Backup und frisch installieren.
<Mauljucken> habe grad die cd erstellt, aber dann kommt ein verzerter bildschirm und der monitor geht auf stand by
<geser> indem du zuerst von 10.04 auf 10.10, dann auf 11.04 und dann auf 11.10 upgradest
<rumpel> geser, das ist die "beste" Methode? :D
<Mauljucken> kann ich das direkt in ubuntu machen? also von 10.04 bis 10.10?
<geser> er wollte updaten und nicht neu installieren
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Ich rate Dir auch zu dem Verfahen, das geser vorgeschlagen hat.
<rumpel> Mauljucken, theoretisch.... 
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Ja. Aber in Stufen.
<Mauljucken> oki wo fange ich da am besten an? gibts ne beschreibung iwo?
<rumpel> ich würde das nicht empfehlen: 1. buggy, 2. laaaansam, 3. buggy
<Mauljucken> grummel
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upgrade
<Mauljucken> wie gesagt, ich hab mir die neue version von ubuntu auf ne cd gebrannt, aber dann geht mein bildschirm auf standby
<LetoThe2nd> ,away
<rumpel> Mauljucken, iso auf fehler überprüft?
<LetoThe2nd> ,away? C_A_M_Malwech 
<p0wny> C_A_M_Malwech: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Mauljucken> ja ist alles ok hab ich gemacht
<C_A_M_Malwech> sorry
<Mauljucken> sobald ich die cd starte kommt kurz der bildschirm von ubuntu dann wird das bild verzerhrt und der monitor geht auf standby
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Dann nimm eine Ubuntu-Live-CD starte mit der und guck in die Fehlerlogs.
<Mauljucken> ja aber da komm ich ja nicht hin ^
<Dejavu> Hi - ich habe auf meinen VServer einen Fehler in der fstab datei - kann es sein, dass er deswegen nach einen reboot nicht mehr erreichbar ist?
<Mauljucken> mit 10.04 gehts aber was anderes spinnt 
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Du kannst keine Ubuntu-Live-CD starten?
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Dann nimm eine Ubuntu-10.04-Live-CD. Die ist gut geeignet.
<Mauljucken> starten ja aber wenn er laden möchte verzehrt sich der bildschirm und geht auf stand by
<rumpel> Dejavu, jepp. Wenn er z.B. / nicht mehr findet, findet er wohl auch nicht mehr sshd...
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: "einen fehler" ist jetzt nicht sooo präzise. aber wenn du ihm das einhängen der root-partition verhagelt hast - ja, natürlich.
<Dejavu> ich habe gestern 150 scponly benutzer angelegt und ihnen einen ordner freigeschaltet zum bearbeiten von Datein - die dieses ein webserver ist habe ich per fstab datei den usern ihren unterordner /www/ auf /var/www/userXXX gemountet. 
<Mauljucken> zur info ich hab ne ati radeon 6x series 
<Mauljucken> komischerweise geht alles in 10.04 aber würd eben gern updaten
<Dejavu> Da es sich um 150 User handelt habe ich mir die fstab per script generiert und leider mit user000 angefangen und nicht mit user001 ^
<Mauljucken> aso und das ubuntu ist auf ner externen festpaltte über usb angeschlossen
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: remote-konsole, fehlermeldungen lesen.
<Dejavu> habe nur ssh und der server ist nicht mehr ansprechbar für mich 
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: doof, das. was sollen wir dann jetzt machen?
<bullgard4> Mauljucken: Manchmal kommt es vor, daß eine bestimmte Grafikkarte in einer bestimmten Ubuntu-Version nicht ordentlich arbeitet. Dann versuchen die Ubuntu-Maintainer, das Problem zu beseitigen. Der Fehler zeigt sich gewiß in einer Logdatei.
<Dejavu> wollte nur wissen ob das der fehler ist weil dann leite ich das an das Rechenzentrum (Universität) weiter 
<newnoise> Hi. Ich habe auf meinen Server Daten zwischen Partitionen hin und her geschoben und nun bootet er nicht mehr. Kann sich jemand mal mit mir die logfiles anschauen? Ich kann nichts auffälliges finden ...
<Dejavu> /var/www/user000   /home/user000/www   none   rw,bind   0 0  <-- den user gibts nicht ... also auch nicht die verzeichnisse
<Mauljucken> oki danke dir bullgard4
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn du keine fehlermeldungen zeigen kannst? eine verhunzte fstab _kann_ das system lahmlegen. ob das bei dir nun so ist, oder zufällige zeitliche übereinstimmung mit etwas ganz anderem - keine ahnung.
<Dejavu> naja ich kanns leider auch nicht sagen - muss leider auf den support warten und ich wollte ihnen schnelle den offentlichtlichen fehler mitteilen 
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: dumm gelaufen. du kannst ihnen offensichtlich bestenfall ne vermutung auf grund deiner letzten bewussten tätigkeit geben, aber mit ner konkreten fehlermeldung hat das nichts gemein.
<Dejavu> japs
<Dejavu> naja werde ich es abwarten. Eine weitere Frage noch - den 150 Benutzern will ich jeweils eine MySQL Datenbank zuweisen. Login soll Benutzername sein und Passwort für die Datenbank identisch mit dem des scpusers. Gibt es einen Weg das zu automatisieren oder muss ich manuell 150 Datenbanken anlegen?
<leszek> hi
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: automatisieren kann man sicher alles. wie man automatisiert eine mysql datenbank anlegt, dürfte wohl die mysql-dokumentation, im zweifels fall zusammen mit einem bashscript sagen :)
<Dejavu> was mich ein wenig ins grübeln bringt ist wie ich aus der mysql konsole das passwort des users bekomme :)
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: offensichtlich musst du das anlegen von beidem in einem aufwasch machen, solange dir das passwort im klartext bekannt ist.
<Dejavu> ok da ich die 150 schon gebastelt habe wirds wohl kaum klappen - die User / Passwörter habe ich in einer Tabelle. Die Daten muss ich ja noch weitergeben
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: dann hil sie halt aus der tabelle. wie? mysql-doku :)
<Dejavu> japs werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen - danke für die hinweise ich hoffe der server rennt gleich wieder weil dienstag soll ich ihn abgeben und da ist noch ein bisschen was zu machen 
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich die Menge der generischen Namen im Debian-Alternativ-System ermitteln, die auf meinem Oneiric-Computer installiert sind?
<bullgard4> (man update-alternatives)
<k1l_> Frederic_WMDE: Nicole_WMDE Anselm_WMDE:  könntet ihr/du bitte die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen, und join/parts reduzieren?
<Frederic_WMDE> gerne doch
<Nicole_WMDE> k1l_, ja, sorry, blöderweise bekomme ich den channel nicht aus dem autostart raus. aber ich frag mal Frederic_WMDE.
<geser> bullgard4: meinst du die Liste in /etc/alternatives? Das sind die Symlinks, die per update-alternatives verwaltet werden können (inkl. der Slaves). Normalerweise zeigt ein Symlink von z.B. /usr/bin/... auf den Symlink in /etc/alternatives/ der dann auf das wirkliche Binary zeigt (entsprechend bei den Manpages)
<bullgard4> geser: Ich meine das, was 'man update-alternatives' "generische Namen" nennt. Die Menge der generischen Namen.
<usch> Hallo, ich habe gerade im GNOME-Panel die Autohide-Funktion aktiviert und nun wird nur noch der 1px breite Streifen angezeigt und wenn ich mit der Maus darüber gehe, dann passiert nichts. Kann ich die Autohide-Funktion manuell zurücksetzen, z.B. im gconf-editor? (ATI Catalyst, Ubuntu 10.04.3)
<geser> bullgard4: mir ist keine solche Liste bekannt. Du kannst vermutlich über die Symlinks in /etc/alternatives Rückschlüsse machen, welcher generischer Name darauf verlinkt
<bullgard4> geser: Ah, ok. Ich hatte gehofft, daß man mittels eines Befehls eine solche Liste erzeugen könnte.
<usch> Habs gefunden: /apps/panel/toplevels/...
<usch> Aber warum die Autohide-Funktion nicht funktioniert, wundert mich trotzdem
<orst3> moin, ich habe gerade einen neustart durchgeführt.  hat jemand ne ahnung wieso mein luks/dm-crypt partition noch gemounted ist nach nem neustart ? oO
<orst3> mh bei sicherheits relevanten fragen ist dieser channel immer stumm...
<usch> Mit solchen Kommentaren wird es auch nicht besser
<k1l_> orst3: das hier ist ein supportchannel mit freiwilligen. meckern wird da sicher nicht helfen. und warum soll ich was supporten, was ich selber nicht nutze und da keine ahnung von habe?
<usch> Mein Autohide-Problem ist übrigens gelöst: Hatte Desktop-Effekte aktiviert, die reagiert haben, wenn ich die Maus am oberen bzw. unteren Bildschirmrand hatte.
<bullgard4> geser: Die Befehlsfolge: '~$ update-.alternatives' > Tab >conf > Tab > Tab > Tab > y  listet mir 102 "possibilities" auf. Das wird wohl die richtige Lösung sein.
<linux_boon> wie kann ich am einfachsten ein perl script als service in ubuntu laufen haben?
<ppq> linux_boon: du kannst einen upstart job erstellen, wenn du mit service das gleiche meinst wie ich
<ppq> bedenke aber, dass das dann mit rootrechten läuft und du entsprechend gegensteuern musst, bspw. mit sudo -u hier-dein-username oder was auch immer. keine ahnung, ob sudo in dem fall so elegant ist.
<ppq> ,upstart? linux_boon da jedenfalls mal was zu lesen
 * ppq stuppst das p0wny an
<ppq> na, guck halt im ubuntuusers wiki
<p0wny> linux_boon da jedenfalls mal was zu lesen, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<linux_boon> das perl script läuft die ganze zeit durch (statusabfrage von einer device jede 10 sekunden) -reicht da "upstart" aus?
 * LetoThe2nd hat nicht das gefühl, dass linux_boon zugehört hat.
<linux_boon> jaja bin am lesen... 
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: "upstart" ist kein programm, mit dem man auf magische art einen service baut. es ist ein system, und das muss man entsprechend konfigurieren.
<linux_boon> ich will: "Siri, bitte das Perl Skript beim nächsten Neustart als Dienst laufen lassen."
<linux_boon> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: ich vermute, dass es weder siri noch sonstwen interessiert was du willst, mit der herangehensweise :P
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: alternativ könnte man vermutlich auch eien art schmalspurlösung mittels rc.local machen, aber auch hier gilt das von ppq gesagte uneingeschränkt.
<linux_boon> hmm evtl. mit su -c "script" root &   ?
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: du bist schon sicher, dass du irgendwelches zeug auf gut glück mit rootrechten abfeuern willst?
<linux_boon> hehe ne nicht wirklich
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: also, gehe zwei schritte zurück und nochmal von vorne :)
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: und nach kurzer sichtung muss ich auch betonen - der upstart-artikel ist vielleicht nicht schön zu lesen, aber hilfreich. und er gibt in meinen augen ein valides beispiel zum einstieg.
<linux_boon> wir haben hier ein hdd rekorder, der 24/7 n SDI Signal aufnimmt - manchmal ist das Signal nicht stabil und die Aufnahme wird abgebrochen. über rs422 fragt das perl skript jede 10 Sekunden den Status ab, sobald Status nicht "recording" ist, wird n recording befehl raufgeschickt. Funktioniert auch soweit gut. Jetzt wollte ich auf die schnelle, dass noch als service einrichten, aber meke gerade, dass das komplizierter, als das ganze perl skript ist.
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: ja, und? ;)
<linux_boon> hehe
<linux_boon> bin halt linux faul
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: ich merk schon, dass du drum rumdruckst dass dir jemand bitte schön vorgekaut das ding gibt. viel glück, von mir kriegst du's sicher nicht. :)
<linux_boon> copy&paste wäre natuerlich super... ;D aber ich versuch s erstmal mittels rc.local, evtl. reicht das ja schon aus
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: ich betone zu wiederholten male: im upstart-artikel ist ein schönes beispiel. lesen, nachdenken, machen.
<LetoThe2nd> linux_boon: und betone auch nochmal: ohen weitere vorkehrungen laufen sowohl upstart- als auch rc.local scripte mit rootrechten. gut, wenn das nötig ist. schlecht, wenn nicht.
<linux_boon> alles klar... aufjedenfall vielen dank
<bullgard4> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources: "Xresources and Xdefaults are user-level configuration dotfiles, typically located at ~/.Xresources and ~/.Xdefaults. They can be used to set X resources, which are configuration parameters for X client applications. ... Note: Using ~/.Xdefaults is deprecated"  <-- Gilt dies auch für Ubuntu 11.10? Warum ist "Using ~/.Xdefaults is deprecated"? 
<k1l> bullgard4: 1. ist das ein archlinux wiki. 2. glaube ich nicht, dass der supportchannel hier der richtige ort für deine art der fehlersuche ist. damit solltest du dich eher an launchpad wenden.
<bullgard4> Aha.
<Dejavu> Hi - gibt es eine möglichkeit mehrere Befehl nacheinander per Batch auszuführen?
<grossing> Dejavu, mit einem Script z.B.
<bullgard4> Dejavu: Manchmal hilft der Operator &&.
<Fuchs> Dejavu: ; wenn der vorherige nicht zwingend beenden soll, && wenn er soll 
<Fuchs> Dejavu: & wenn parallel 
<Dejavu> hehe danke
<tasse> kann mir einer einen tipp geben? cannot find -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 gibts die lib bei ubuntu lucid nicht?
<k1l> tasse: du musst die pixbuf 2 engine installieren
<k1l> apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Dejavu> ich habe nun alle benutzer auf meinem vserver in die gruppe www-data hinzugefügt in der /etc/passwd daten. Kann ich auf die Gruppe www-data Quota so einrichten, dass jeder Benutzer 50MB webspace hat, oder muss ich das für jeden Benutzer seperat anlegen?
<tasse> k1l, : hab ich schon drauf  
<k1l> achso, lucid hab ich überlesen. da weiss ichs nciht
<ttyS3> Hi. Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit gedit3 (unter 11.10) einen Text zu verschlüsseln? Ich finde leider kein Plugin.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( warum ausgerechnet gedit.. )
<ttyS3> LetoThe2nd: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch? (ohne Kommandozeile)
<hdp> Du könntest ein Plugin für Gedit schreiben, welches die gewünschte Funktionalität bereitstellt.
<leszek> ttyS3: file-roller öffnen nen zip mit password erstellen evtl. aber richtig verschlüsselt wäre das nicht nur mit password zugänglich gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> ttyS3: such dir was aus: http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<dadrc> Gibt "external tools" in gedit3
<ttyS3> LetoThe2nd: danke
<dadrc> Damit kannst du Shellskripte direkt auf deinen Text loslassen
<LetoThe2nd> ttyS3: siehe auch http://bit.ly/t0Bo77
<jokrebel> hi
<ttyS3> dadrc: danke. Auch eine Möglichkeit. Wollte aber für jemanden eine Anleitung schreiben, die möglichst einfach ist.
<dadrc> ttyS3, wenn du ihm das Skript schreibst, kann er es mit einem Klick anwenden
<ttyS3> dadrc: ok, werd's mal versuchen.  :-)
<picsel_> heyhey
<picsel_> hätte ne kleine frage: ist es möglich eine ntfs-partition zu mounten, ohne dass es als wechseldatenträger erkannt wird?
<leszek> ich versteh gerade die frage nicht picsel_ 
<picsel_> hmmm
<LetoThe2nd> picsel_: das hat nichts mit wechseldatenträger oder nicht zu tun. du meinst den eject knopf im nautilus, oder?
<picsel_> also ich hab eine ntfs-partition neben ubuntu auf meinem rechner
<picsel_> nicht ganz
<picsel_> ich benutze die gnome-shell und es wird die ganze zeit um benachrichtigungsfeld unten rechts angezeigt
<picsel_> als wechseldatenträger
<picsel_> ich denke mal, das wirkt sich auch auf nautilus aus (eject-knopf)
<LetoThe2nd> picsel_: sinngemäss das gleiche. kurzform: mounte per konsole/fstab (letzteres sollte bei ner festeingebauten ohnehin bevorzugt werden), und schon passts.
<picsel_> tja die ist ja per fstab gemounted
<LetoThe2nd> picsel_: mit users-attribut, nehme ich an? auch mit auto?
<picsel_> mom ich schick mal die zeile ausm fstab
<picsel_> hier ist der eintrag: UUID=A6484A064849D629 /media/Sicherung ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<LetoThe2nd> picsel_: hm. dann spontan keine idee. sollte sich aber über die parameter regeln lassen, denke ich.
<picsel_> vermute ich auch, hab aber bisher noch nichts gefunden
<picsel_> schade. hab gehofft, dass das vllt. ein bekanntes problem ist. trotzdem danke!!!
<k1l> mounte mal nach /mnt anstatt nach /media picsel_ 
<picsel_> k1l: ich probier es mal aus
<picsel_> k1l: hey es hat geklappt! leider wurde es nicht mehr unter geräte angezeigt. Habe deshalb stattdessen ein Lesezeichen gemacht
<picsel_> ist /media nur für wechseldatenträger gedacht?
<k1l> ,mount? picsel_ 
<p0wny> picsel_, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> früher wurden die /media sachen auf dem desktop und die /mnt sachen nicht dort angezeigt.
<picsel_> k1l: alles klar, danke!
<picsel_> p0wny: danke, aber ich weiß schon was mount ist. :)
<k1l> das p0wny ist nen bot und im genannten artikel steht nochmal drin was der unterschied ist
<picsel_> k1l: ouuu... peinlich...
<frank_> moin
<frank_> wenn ich mein iphone einsteck kommt "unbehandelter fehler in zugriffsrechten (-4)". Mit 10.04 ging's noch. Kann da jemand bitte helfen?
<k1l> ,iphone? frank_ 
<p0wny> frank_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<k1l> frank_: mehr als das wiki könnte ich nicht dazu beitragen
<frank_> p0wny: danke, den artikel hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber der artikel verliert kein Wort zu 11.04 :-/
<ring2> ,bot? frank_ 
<p0wny> frank_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<frank_> haha ok ich hab tomaten auf den augen
<frank_> k1l: hatte dein trigger ueberlesen
<Sarek> hi
<xxanonymousxx> hab problem mit recordmydesktop (gnome ubuntu 10.04) .... wenn ich die Taskleiste öffne, verpixelt die hälfte .... meine grafikkarte ist eine nvidia
<xxanonymousxx> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<JayPlusPlus> moin moin, ich brauch mal etwas Hilfe mit Cronjobs; kann man die auch per Skript erstellen - also nicht-interaktiv?
<Sarek> Ich habe gelesen, dass KVM in den aktuellen Kernel images von Ubunut fest einkompiliert ist, stimmt das? gibt es eine möglichkeit, einen Kernel _ohne_ KVM support zu bekommen?
<dreamon> Ich habe in StarDict /usr/share/stardict/dic einige Wörterbücher kopiert. Aber er zeigt mir nix an, egal was ich eingebe. Wo wähle ich das gewünscht Wörterbuch aus.?
<Oins> In meiner fstab habe ich folgenden Eintrag hinzugefügt: "//192.168.1.50/Stuff /media/Stuff cifs user=oins,passwd=passwort  0 0". Wenn ich nun /media/Stuff mounten will, sagt er mir, dass nur root das darf. Ich dachte, das user=oins lässt das den User ebenfalls erledigen? Wie kann ich als User mounten?
<Fuchs> users
<Fuchs> mit s am Schluss
<Fuchs> und die Berechtigungen auf dem Mountpoint sollten dann auch noch stimmen
<Oins> Fuchs: ich dachte das "users" erlaubt JEDEM user zu mounten, das user hingegen nur bestimmten. Oder seh ich das falsch
<bullgard4> dreamon: Meines Erachtens gibt es bessere Alternativen zu StarDict.
<Fuchs> Oins: nein, ist richtig, sorry, ueberlesen bei Dir was Du wolltest. Multitasking lief schief :p 
<dreamon> bullgard4, ist goldendict besser? oder eine Alternative die was taugt?
<Oins> Fuchs: :)
<k1l> Oins: geraten: vlt passen die rechte von /media/stuff nicht?
<Oins> k1l: Werd das gleich mal prüfen.
<Oins> k1l: nope, /media/Stuff gehört auch dem User oins...
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich kenne goldendict nicht.
<Oins> Hmm, mit users klappt es... Aber wie kann ich das mounten nur auf den user=oins beschränken ?
<Oins> Ok, neues Problem. Ich hab jetzt users akzeptiert, aber jetzt nimmt er mir die .smbcredentials aus meinem Homeverzeichnis scheinbar nicht. zumindest frägt mount nach dem passwort von samba
<KojiroAK> Gibt es per Terminal eine einfache Möglichkeit festzusetzen, dass eine Verbindung nur für die Resourcen eines bestimmten Netzwerkes genutzt wird? (so wie NetworkManager, nur das ganze ohne X)
<bekks> ?
<KojiroAK> bekks, bei NetworkManager gibt es ja bei (VPN-)Verbindungen bei Routing das Häkchen bei "Verbindung nur für die Resourcen dieses Netzwerk nutzen" zu setzen.
<bekks> Was durchaus durch das VPN außer Kraft gesetzt werden kann.
<KojiroAK> Das Fernziel ist es mit einem ungerooteten Android eine Verbindung mit einem Cisco Anyconnect Netzwerkes aufzubauen. Dabei aber nicht allen Traffic über das fremde Netzwerk zu schicken.
<bekks> Cisco ist dafür bekannt, das per se zu verbieten, und nur gezielt durch den Admin wieder zu ermöglichen.
<KojiroAK> bekks, ich möchte dabei schon noch die Möglichkeit haben, auch andere Internetdienste zu nutzen.
<KojiroAK> Also z.B. alles was an intranet.xyz.tld gerichtet ist, über diese Verbindung zu schicken, während der ganze Rest über eine andere Verbindung geschickt wird.
<jokrebel> gn8
<KojiroAK> Meine derzeitige Lösung darauf zuzugreifen ist etwas ugly, per Citrix-Receiver von einem Ubuntu aus auf das Intranet zugreifen und dann per VNC-App auf das Ubuntu-Notebook zugreifen.
<KojiroAK> Ich gehe mal davon aus, es gab bisher keine Antwort, hatte gerade einen Disconnect von 14 Sekunden.
<bullgard4> Wieso hat Ubuntu aptitude in das Debian-Alternative-System aufgenommen,  wenn es doch nur die Variante /usr/bin/aptitude-curses 'zur Auswahl' anbietet?
<blaBlub> Hallo
<blaBlub> Ich habe Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte unter Ubuntu 11.10
<blaBlub> Die neusten Nvidia-current Treiber sind installiert, aber die Lüfterregelung scheint nicht zu funktionieren....
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe mir (auf oneiric ocelot) irgendwas so zerschossen, daß ich bei einer Anmeldung mit unity desktop (aber nicht mit unity 2d) keinen windowmanager zu haben scheine. Kann ich irgendwie die Konfiguratiion so ändern, daß wieder die default-Einstallungen gelten?
<bekks> "irgendwas" "irgendwie"? 
<bekks> fedcab: Ein klein bisschen präziser muss es schon sein, in Bezug auf das, was Du gemacht hast :)
<blaBlub> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Lüfter der Grafikkarte immer auf 100% Prozent laufen. Nach einem Neustart laufen sie ruhig, aber einmal auf höherer Geschwindigkeit takten sie nich mehr runter
<fedcab> bekks: ich habe z.B. gnome installiert (und darauf ein theme, das mir dann doch nicht gefallen hat).
<sysdef> blaBlub: von http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de ?
<fedcab> bekks: Der gnome-Desktop scheint bei mir sowieso gar nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Da fehlen die Hälfte der Buchstaben...
<blaBlub> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Nvidia Karten unter Linux? 
<bekks> blaBlub: Ja, jemand hat das sicherlich.
<bekks> ,frag? blaBlub 
<p0wny> blaBlub: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sysdef> quatsch. wir raten alle ins blaue und nutzen s3 ISA karten ;)
<bekks> :D
<henk_> moin
<blaBlub> sysdef, nvidia-current 285.05.09-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1 von https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<blaBlub> bekks, Lüfterdrehzahl macht mich wahnsinning. Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?
<blaBlub> karte ist 450 gtx von msi
<bekks> Festhalten.
<bekks> Geht dann halt nur einmal, ist aber leise.
<blaBlub> wie ist das shell kommando, um an konkrete infos über die karte zu kommen? lspci?
<blaBlub> bekks, Ja danke. 
<bekks> Schau halt, ob Du die Leistung mit nvidia-settings runterdrehen kannst oder nicht.
<blaBlub> Dieser Menüpunkt ist leider ausgegraut
<blaBlub> Unter Windows habe ich diese Probleme nicht... Ohne jetzt für Windows argumentieren zu wollen. Es liegt halt nicht grundsätzlich an der Karte.. :)
<blaBlub> Naja, es scheint leider niemand hier helfen zu können... 
<bekks> Du hast noch keine drei Minuten Gedul gehabt.
<bekks> Guck mal auf den Tacho, wir haben Freitag abend. :P
<fedcab> Kann mir jemand sagen, wohin unity logs schreibt, wenn es beim Starten Probleme gibt?
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter lucid den log in screen ändern kann?
<bekks> hmm?
<bekks> Was genau willst Du tun?
<kaphe> n anderes hintergrundbild da wo ich mich nach dem booten einloggen muss
<kaphe> also pw eingeben
<k1l> meinst du motd?
<kaphe> user auswählen und so 
<k1l> achso, gdm 
<k1l> ,gdm? kaphe 
<p0wny> kaphe, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kaphe> jo, scheint das zu sein
<kaphe> lese mich gerade ein..
<kaphe> dank euch
<gamer1990> Folgendes, es gab in 11.10 das Feature (ähnl. zu dem von Win7), wenn man ein Fenster nimmt und bspw. zum rechten/linken Desktoprand zieht, dass es sich autmatisch auf den halben Desktop vergrößert, wie heißt die Einstellung, bzw. wo finde ich die wieder?
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-19
<aga2> gamer1990:  ich glaube das du das in Compiz einstellen kannst
<bullgard4> Wieso hat Ubuntu aptitude in das Debian-Alternative-System aufgenommen,  wenn es doch nur die Variante /usr/bin/aptitude-curses 'zur Auswahl' anbietet?
<mactron> #leave
<Dejavu> hi - ich habe gerade mein erstes shellscript geschrieben: http://nopaste.info/b3d0546a94.html <-- könnte das klappen :-) ?
<bekks> Nö.
<Dejavu> hmpf
<bekks> Am Ende sieht das sehr komisch aus mit dem $x=$[$x ...
<bekks> Probier es doch einfach aus, ob es klappt, indem Du vor jeden Befehl (cp, etc...) einfach ein echo schreibst.
<Dejavu> könnte ich nicht einf $x++; machen?
<bekks> Probier es aus. Wie ich gerade eben sagte.
<Dejavu> ok das mit der inkrementierung habe ich nun hinbekommen, jedoch wirft er mir die exception "cannot open 10: No Such File"
<Dejavu> sobald ich aber den befehl den echo wieder gibt manuell ausführe klappts
<Dejavu> http://nopaste.info/eabf274f7c.html :-)
<bekks> Ja, dann setz in die Zeile nach /bin/sh ein "set -xv" ohne "" und du siehst sehr genau was passiert.
<Dejavu> Can't open set -xv
<Dejavu> die *.sh Datei liegt im gleichen Ordner wie der Ordner wordpress welcher copiert werden soll
<bekks> Was treibst Du denn da?
<bekks> Nimm mal eine richtige shell, also /bin/bash statt /bin/sh
<bekks> und wo das Script liegt, spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<Dejavu> naja ok das ist schon aussagekräftiger - Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<LinaMo2> guten tag...
<LinaMo2> ich hab da mal ne frage... : es ist mir zu ohren gekommen, dass fast alle produkte einer sogenannten geplanten obsoleszenz unterliegen.  und wahrscheinlich ist mein epson stylus dx6000 ebefalls davon betroffen. Gibt es also programme oder tools für ubuntu, die den tröpfchenzähler im drucker wieder auf null setzten?
<bekks> LinaMo2: Bestimmt gibt es solche Programme, aber wohl nicht für Ubuntu.
<LinaMo2> das ist schade bekks... trotzdem danke... 
<bekks> Und der Drucker kostet auf Ebay 1€ aufwärts :)
<bekks> Der ist so einen Aufwand wirklich nicht wert.
<LinaMo2> ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass gerade nutzer, dessen betriebssystem "menschlichkeit" bedeutet die ersten wären, die sich gegen die vorgesetzte wegwerfmentalität der zeit ankämpfen
<LinaMo2> darum geht es mir
<LinaMo2> um diesen aufwand und um den dreck...
<LinaMo2> weißt du wo dieser drucker herkommt und wo er landen würde?
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun...
<LinaMo2> das produkt kommt durch die ausbeutung anderer länder zustande und wird letztendlich auch nur ein müllteilchen werden, welches als "spende" und "gebrauchtgeräte" dann richtung afrika marschiert.. nein danke!
<LinaMo2> ich werd schon was finden.. wenn nicht.. lerne ich es zu schreiben
<Dejavu> aber ist der chip nicht normalerweise auf den Patronen drauf gesetzt? ich kenne es nur von meinem Toner dort muss immer der chip nachjustiert werden ...
<LinaMo2> ja.. aber es gibt auch einen chip im inneren des druckers
<Dejavu> ah ok
<Dejavu> kenne das nur von meinem samsung laser drucker und der macht zum glück keine Probleme - die neuen Produktionsserien sind da ekelhafter 
<LinaMo2> dieser chip im inneren gibt meinem drucker also eine lebenszeit von 10000 oder 25000 seiten
<LinaMo2> es ist doch verrückt wirklich...
<Dejavu> naja die gehen davon aus das der drucker dann eh hops geht und wollen dass man sich einen neuen kauft
<LinaMo2> kann jedem die reportage "kaufen für die müllhalde" wärmstens empfehlen. 
<Dejavu> das ist die firmenpolitik von Epson
<Dejavu> ich habe einmal einen epson gehabt dannach auf samung laser umgestiegen :-) // vorallem bei einen druckvolumen von 10 oder 25 tausend hätte ich ein laser bei weitem bezahlt gemacht :-)
<LinaMo2> ja.. die wollen.. ich aber nicht. dieser drucker dient mir seit nun 7 jahren.. die patronen lasse ich im tintentoner nachfühlen. und jetzt soll ich ihn wegschmeissen, weil der chip im inneren sagt, dass ich genug gedruckt habe? wozu das ganze? es geht nicht um mein geld, welches ich ausgebe.. die ressoursen des planeten sind begrenzt, dass sollte uns klar sein.
<LinaMo2> das ist die firmenpolitik aller konzernen
<LinaMo2> oder warum hab ich keine glühlampen, die hundert jahre lang brennen können
<LinaMo2> aber ICH will mich nicht damit abfinden :D und wege gibt es genug..
<apollo13> a) das wird offtopic, b) weil der glühfaden kaputt geht ;) c) abgesehen davon, dass ein neuer drucker ökotechnisch sicher effizienter ist als die alte schüssel ist das hier ein support channel
<LinaMo2> apollo13
<Dejavu> *nickt*
<LinaMo2> denkst du auch nach, wenn du das von dir gibtst, oder plapperst du blos nach?
<Dejavu> Lina es tut mir leid aber er hat schon recht ..
<LinaMo2> ein support channel.. ok.. 
<LinaMo2> wo findet man eine liste mich channels, welche nicht aussschliesslich dem support des systems dienen, sondern auch an weiterentwikliung und anderweitige problemlösungen gearbeitet werden kann?
<apollo13> LinaMo2: und unterstell leuten die du nicht kennst bitte nicht dass sie nicht nachdenken würden
<apollo13> LinaMo2: in freenode wohl eher weniger
<LinaMo2> apollo13, ich habe nicht unterstellt, ich habe abgeleitet. 
<LinaMo2> es ist jedoch nie zu spät...
<LinaMo2> mit dem denken anzufangen
<Dejavu> ich finde den fehlerhttp://nopaste.info/eabf274f7c.html <-- kann Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht finden einfach nicht raus - auch wenn ich den absoluten Pfad nehme lapps nicht
<apollo13> okay und jetzt lass es bitte gut sein
<LinaMo2> denn deine worte waren nicht mehr und nicht weniger die weit verbreitete meinung, welche jedoch nicht der wahrheit entspricht.. nichts für ungut.. ich habe früher auch nahcgeplappert..
<Dejavu> Lina --> google stromverbrauch und farbverbrauch neuer geräte der klappe a++ ;-)
<LinaMo2> ist das hier der einzige channel?
<apollo13> LinaMo2: a) das ist offtopic, b) wenn du dich auf meine glühbirnen antwort beziehst: schau mal das smiley dahinter an das ist nicht grundlos dort, c) ja neue technologien sind effizienter und d) das war die letze antwort zu diesem thema, ich hab keinen bock auf ökofuzzis die einem gleich unterstellen dass man nur nachplaudert sobald man nicht so verschränkt denkt wie sie
<apollo13> ach und das war jetzt nicht unterstellt sondern abgeleitet, hf
<LinaMo2> dejavu, das interessiert mich recht wenig. denn diese geräte müssen erst gebaut werden, die rohstoffe müssen aus der erde geholt werden, zu den fabriken transportiert werden und so weiter und so vort. ich will kein neues gerät, dieses hier hat mich 7 jahre lang glücklich gemacht. jetzt suche ich ein ssc tool, um den tröpfchenzähler zu reseten... ich suche keine ratschläge ala wie billig doch ein neuer wäre
<apollo13> sdx23, DreamThief: magst das nicht beenden?
<LinaMo2> oh nicht nötig apollo13
<LinaMo2> du kannst mich einfach höfflich bitten zu gehen
<apollo13> LinaMo2: warum, das ist ein supportchannel und für solchen kannst du gerne hierbleiben, führe nur die nicht support diskussionen bitte woanders
<LinaMo2> gibt es channs, in denen programiere sitzen?
<apollo13> welche programmiersprache…
<LinaMo2> das muss ich noch herausfinden...
<LinaMo2> wie oben schon gesagt: ich suche ein reseter tool
<LinaMo2> mein system ist ubuntu 11.10
<apollo13> ja wir haben das oben schon gelesen ;)
<LinaMo2> da es nach euer kenntniss kein solches werkezg gibt, muss man sich ein solches basteln.. denke ich. also.. wo kann ich mein molog über die verschwendungssucht der industrieländer und die notwendigkeit eines entsprechenden tools vortsetzten?
<Dejavu> lina --> http://www.struzyna.de/6203/7003.html oder wenn es nur windows tools gibt, virtuelle maschine installieren windows drauf und gut, so ein programm selberbauen ist gerade leicht ...
<apollo13> LinaMo2: die freenode channels sind sehr topic orientiert, in einem programmierchannel wirst du dir damit keine freude machen -- obs nen passenden channel gibt musst selber schaun in der channelliste deines clients
<LinaMo2> vielen dank dejavu
<LinaMo2> diese seite hab ich vorgestern schon unter der nase gehabt ;    )
<Dejavu> ansonsten tintennachfüllstationen nachfragen, die gibts fast in jeder stadt - die beschäftigen sich täglich damit und die leben davon das Kunden nachfüllpatronen kaufen --> die haben interesse daran und machen das auch ^
<Dejavu> so nun das wars ich muss weiter am server basteln ^
<LinaMo2> es sind ja nicht die patronen. hatte damit ja nie probleme... nur dass der drucker trotz vollen patronen nicht druckt, das stört mich sehr...
<Dejavu> auch darum kümmern die sich weil da bist du kund und könig :-) si nun aber wirklich ^
<sdx23> Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist das hier ein Ubuntu Support Kanal, die Diskussion aber ohne konkreten Ubuntubezug. Führt die bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter, danke.
<MeMyself> Hallo, Ich habe auf meinen Laptop ein HMDI Kabel angeschlossen aber es zeigt kein bild an unter Bildschirme zeigt er einen unbekannten Bildschirm an welcher der integrierte ist. Wenn ich bei NVIDIA X Server Settings auf X Server Display Configuration klicke schreibt er Rechts UNable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<sdx23> MeMyself: klingt danach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/523108
<MeMyself> wie kann ich einen screenshot ins irc schicken?
<MeMyself> oder einen link zu einen screenshot über ein programm?
<net-split> druck in aus und leg nen kreis aus kerzen drumherum
<MeMyself> lol?
<net-split> und dann bete die göttin des uploads an
<net-split> abload.de oder so
<MeMyself> okay
<MeMyself> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfotoam2011-q8u6i.png
<MeMyself> Gibt es sowas wie die richtigen Treiber?
<MeMyself>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/743153/ Ich hab einen Fehler beim erstellen der xconfig
<MeMyself> sry der Fehler ist wg
<alteregod> guten tag
<alteregod> kann mir jemand sagen weshalb bei gemeinsam genutzter verbindung ständig getrennt und hergestellt wird?
<ring0> hellsehen kann hier keiner
<alteregod> naja der network manager mcht was er will
<alteregod> netzwerkkabel sind angeschlossen
<ring0> ,wf? alteregod 
<p0wny> alteregod: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<alteregod> naja dieses gefrickel macht mich noch wahnsinnig - neue netzwerkkarte eingebaut nun ist die dhcp range plötzlich verschoben worden, nach gründlicher überprüfung und recherche stellte ich fest dass man die dhcp range der internet connection sharing nicht manuell festlegen kann - fasziniernd undurchdachtes gefrickel würde man sagen
<RedNifre> Ist es eigentlich möglich, ein Skript zu schreiben, dass mir nach dem Hochfahren direkt ein paar GUI-Programme maximiert auf unterschiedlichen Desktops startet? (Unity)
<RedNifre> Mir fällt nämlich so auf, dass ich nach dem Hochfahren so gut wie immer die selben Programme starte und erst mal auf verschiedene Desktops verteile...
<aga1> redknight:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<redknight> aga1: Highlightfail ;)
<ring0> er ist ja noch in der grundausbildung ;)
<aga1> RedNifre:  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/autostart-programme-einem-spezifischem-desktop/#post-2849100
<RedNifre> habs schon gelesen.
<p0wny> aga1's url: http://tinyurl.com/74xzp55 |        Autostart Programme einem spezifischem Desktop zuweisen › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<RedNifre> Den Nickname kann eh niemand schreiben
<redknight> Tab-completion auf last-Spoke-order und es passtin 95% der Fälle ;) (aber das ist offtopic)
<RedNifre> huch!
<RedNifre> Der Schreibfehler ist lebendig geworden!
<bullgard4>  '~$ /usr/bin/nautilus-autorun-software' erzeugt kein Programmfenster. Welche Wirkung hat dieser Befehl? Eine Manpage gibt es nicht. Auf der Kommandozeile erscheint keine Fehlermeldung.
<ring0> bullgard4, dank google: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2009/12/nautilus-in-ubuntu-1004-detects-autorun.html
<bullgard4> ring0: Was für eine merkwürdige Webseite ist denn das? Da kommt ein Reklamefenster, ich soll eine bestimmte Google-Software installieren. Als ich das ablehnte, wollte mir Google irgendeine seiner Policies erklären. Da wollte ich nicht einwilligen. Nun versperrt mir dieses Reklamefenster (jetzt nur noch ohne Inhalt) die Sicht auf den Text darunter.
<koegs> ,ot? bullgard4
<p0wny> bullgard4: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ring0> bullgard4, die webseite sieht hier ganz normal aus. mag an adblock und noscript liegen. "Nautilus in Ubuntu 10.04 now detects autorun and displays it when You enter media that contains autorun. It displays a button that allows you to start autorun. This is very useful when You don't know witch file to start." dafür ist nautilus-autorun-software
<alteregod> werde wohl ipfire installieren mit virtualbox als host
<bullgard4> ring0: (Ich habe NoScript eingeschaltet.) Die Webseite bezieht sich wohl auf Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha. In Ubuntu 10.04.3 taucht ein Dialogfenster mit solchem Text nicht auf. --  Ich versuche weiterhin, das Puzzle irgendwie zusammenzusetzen zu einer überzeugenden Lösung. 
<ring0> bullgard4, auch unter 10.04.3 gibt es entsprechendes dialogfenster. es gibt kein puzzle
<lolol> Moin Leute!
<bullgard4> ring0: Ich wüßte gern, wie das zugehörige Dialogfenster unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 und Ubuntu 11.10 mit GNOME Shell 3.2.1 aussieht.
<lolol> Sind hier User anwesend, die sich mit Nvidia Grafikkarten auskennen und mir bei meinem Problem mit der Lüfterlautstärke helfen können?
<ring0> bullgard4, dann such dir bilder. das ist kein support mehr
<bullgard4> ring0: Vielen Dank!
<lolol> Das Problem besteht darin, dass der Lüfter scheinbar schneller wird. Nach einem Neustart ist die Karte leise. Wenn ich einige Zeit am System arbeite, drehen die Lüfter hoch... 
<lolol> Wie kann ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuell regulieren? nvclock schadet aus - zu alt
<lolol> Karte ist eine GF460gtx 1GB
<lolol> Hat jemand  eine Idee?
<bullgard4> lolol: Zuerst gucken unter /proc/acpi/ibm/fan, wenn es ein Thinkpad ist.
<bullgard4> lolol: Vielleicht  gucken unter /proc/acpi/fan/ , wenn es kein Thinkpad ist.
<leszek> hi
<demlak> sodele... ich habs irgendwie hinbekommen 2 grakas unter ubuntu zum laufen zu kriegen.. Monitor1 hängt an graka1, monitor 2 und 3 an graka 2.... dualview von minitor 2 und 3 rennt.. und monitor 1 isn weißes bild.. aber ich kann die maus da hinbewegen.. 
<demlak> scheint aber der desktop bereich zum teil von monitor 2 und zum teil von monitor 3 zu sein.. 
<demlak> xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/nSfu6arn
<demlak> ne idee wie ich das verschiebe?
<Oldport> anybody here speaks english?
<demlak> muss dazu sagen, dass ich davon kaum plan hab...
<leszek> Oldport: not here over at #ubuntu
<demlak> Oldport try #ubuntu
<Oldport> i need to speak to someone from germany tho
<leszek> Oldport: why ?
<Oldport> I found this old coin
<Oldport> german coin
<Oldport> maybe you can tell me something about it
<ring0> Oldport, if it's not really ubuntu related, i'd suggest #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<demlak> ok.. ich hab den monitor an der richtigen stelle.. nu wüsst ich nu noch gern, warum der weiß ist, ich den mauszeiger dort dennoch sehen kann.. und warum ich keine fenster dahinschieben kann.. 
<demlak> huch.. rechte mousetaste reinklicken hat mir einmal kontextmenü gebrahct.. nu seh ich auch den desktop hintergrund.. aber das mit dem kontextmenü klappte irgendwie nur einmal
<bekks> Deine . Taste prellt.
<demlak> schlechte angewohnheit
<abdelnur> hallo Leute, wie kann ich die Schriftgröße beim Ausdruck mit Firefox ändern? Die Schrift ist mir zu klein. Es gibt zwar die Option "Optionen/Skalierung ignorieren und auf Seitengröße verkleinern" aber wenn ich das Häckchen reusnehme sehe ich nur noch die halbe WEb-page auf der Druckseite. Gibt es irgendwo eine Standard-Fontsize für Druck?
<jokrebel_> hi
<stephanmg> hallo alle.
<stephanmg> In meinem Notebook ist eine Nvidia Quadro 140 M Karte. Welcher der Treiber (nvidia-current oder nvidia 173) ist denn der "richtigere"?
<bekks> nvidia-current.
<stephanmg> Aha, es gibt auch noch diese "post-release" Versionen. Leider verstehe ich nicht was das genau bedeutet.
<k1l_> nvidia-current-updates bekommt wird noch auf die neuere version geupgraded, die nvidia noch rausbringt
<k1l_> nvidia-current bleibt auf dem stand wie es ist
<stephanmg> also post-release sind dann die ganz neuen treiber?
<k1l_> stephanmg: ich habe dir doch grade erklärt, was der unterschied bei den paketen ist. post-release bedeutet nach-veröffentlichung. habe ich aber gar nicht erwähnt
<bekks> stephanmg: Es reicht voll und ganz, wenn Du nvidia-current benutzt.
<k1l> zur zeit sind nvidia-current und nvidia-current-updates eh noch die selben
<stephanmg> okay. danke
<KojiroAK> Wenn ich einen Drucker über CUPS im Netzwerk zugänglich machen, kann ich den dann wie einen generischen Ghostscript-Drucker nutzen?
<k1l> ,away? TackleBerry|afk 
<p0wny> TackleBerry|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<stephanmg> danke. tschüss bekks und k1l 
<fabian__> hi
<TackleBerry> k1l, kk
<fabian__> ich habe 4 PCs autark an einem Switch, IP 192.168.176.100 bis 103 , die kann ich gegenseitig pingen, ssh´en usw, wenn ich aber wakeonlan <mac> mache kommt network unreachable.
<fabian__> woran könnte das liegen?
<TackleBerry> fabian__, schon mal ohne switch probiert?
<fabian__> TackleBerry: mit gedrehtem Kabel?
<fabian__> der switch muss aber bleiben
<TackleBerry> ok, is n argument es nicht zu tun ^^
<TackleBerry> ja, aber wenn's ohne switch geht, würd ich mal wetten, dass der switch das "problem" ist (?).
<dreamon> Könnt ihr euch das hier mal anschauen -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/gescanntesdokument.jpg/ -> Das wird bei mir ausgedruckt wenn ich über das Netzwerk drucke (habe 2 verschiedene "Server" probiert, bei beiden gleich falscher ausdruck). Durcke ich über USB ist Ausdruck sauber.
<dreamon> Problem ist erst seit 11.10 vorhanden.
<sysdef> ne menge switches schlucken das magic packet
<fabian__> ok, dann teste ich das mal
<fabian__> schlucken die das kommentarlos oder kommt die Meldung "network unreachable" ?
<fabian__> mit gedrehtem Kabel ist das gleiche Problem
<sysdef> es ist sicher im bios des zielrechners aktiviert?
<fabian__> @sysdef: ja, es ging auch schon einmal. Mich wundert die Fehlermeldung beim Absetzen.
<fabian__> ifconfig sagt: IP 192.168.176.100 ; BCast 192.168.176.255 ; Mask 255.255.255.0
<TackleBerry> die netzwerkkarte darf nicht komplett abschalten - das muss - soweit ich noch weiss - vor dem shutdown der karte mitgeteilt werden(?)
<fabian__> das ist ok, die blinkt noch wenn der PC aus ist aber Strom hat. 
<sysdef> hast du mehr als ein device (abgesehen von lo) im sendenden rechner?
<fabian__> nein
<fabian__> ich frage mich weshalb ich über IP auf die PCs zugreifen kann, aber über MAC nicht. Ist da was an meinem Netzwerk falsch?
<sysdef> hmm, ich hab bisher nur mit ether-wake gearbeitet 
<fabian__> ich habe hier wol und wakeonlan. zweimal der gleiche Fehler
<sysdef> an was fuer ne BC adresse schickt er?
<sysdef> schick mal an 192.168.176.255 falls er auf 255.255.255.255 schickt
<fabian__> wie stelle ich das ein?
<fabian__> bzw wie stelle ich fest wohin er schickt?
<sysdef>     -i ip_address
<sysdef>         set the destination IP address
<sysdef>         default: 255.255.255.255 (the limited broadcast address)
<sysdef> lt. man wakeonlan
<fabian__> ok, tcpdump sagt mir, dass das magic paket verschickt wird. nur tut sich noch nix :(
<Bausparfuchs> nabend zusammen. Ich habe eine frisch formatierte, leere ext4-Partition mit ca. 130GB , die ich beim Boot nach ~/Musik einhängen will. Der Mountpunkt ist leer. Wenn ich nun boote, wird die Platte scheinbar eingehängt, aber nicht wirklich. Sie ist unter "Geräte" im Nautilus als eingehängt zu sehen, aber kann nicht per terminal ausgehängt werden (meldet dann, dass sie nicht eingehängt sei). Am Mountpunkt ist nichts und wenn ich die Bele
<Bausparfuchs> gung teste, sehe ich dort nur den freien Platz meines ~/ wenn ich den Eintrag in der fstab auskommentiere und die Partition manuell einhänge, passt alles. Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Mountoptionen in der FSTAB sind noatime,users der Mountpoint gehört root Unter meinem alten Gentoosystem hat das genau so wunderbar geklappt. Unterm Ubuntu nicht mehr. Kann es was mit der Homeverschlüsselung zu tun haben? 11.10 Oneiric 
<jokrebel_> fabian__: Das Wiki kennst Du? 
<fabian__> ja, da wühle ich die ganze zeit
<jokrebel_> fabian__: Im BIOS ists aktiv?
<fabian__> ja, und es funktionierte an diesen PCs auch schon einmal. AFAIK sogar mit dieser Installation von meinem Vorgänger
<jokrebel_> fabian__: Hast Du da auch Windows auf dem Rechner? Auch das könnte Deine Einstellungen durchkreuzen IIRC.
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen. Wie wär es denn, wenn du das Mounten nach dem Entschlüsseln der Home-Partition machst?
<jokrebel_> fabian__: WOL ist auch an machen Rechner etwas unzuverlässig.
<fabian__> nein, es ist ne reine linux-installation.
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc, dann muss ich es ja quasi  per starskript nach dem unity-login mounten. Würde gehen. Ist aber unschön. Naja ich versuch mal wirklich ne definitive Ursache
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, nö, ich würd sagen, das lässt sich an das Entschlüsseln des Homeverzeichnissen hängen
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat pam-mount Hooks für sowas
<xxanonymousxx> wie kann ich beim Programm Istanbul die frames erhöhen ? wo ist die config datei ?
<xxanonymousxx> wie kann ich beim Programm Istanbul die frames erhöhen ? wo ist die config datei ?
<deem> ,geduld? xxanonymousxx 
<p0wny> xxanonymousxx: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<deem> xxanonymousxx: die config datei liegt wohl entweder in deinem home order unter einem ordner mit . oder unter /etc/istanbul
<xxanonymousxx> thx
<xxanonymousxx> p0wny, hab zuerst gedacht ich habs net abgeschickt .... sorry
<Zombiefox> ,bot? xxanonymousxx 
<p0wny> xxanonymousxx: ich bin ein bot ;p
<FUZxxl> .help
<FUZxxl> .help?
<xxanonymousxx> lol
<Zombiefox> FUZxxl: nein. 
<FUZxxl> hrmpf
<jokrebel_> ,frag? FUZxxl: 
<p0wny> FUZxxl: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<FUZxxl> .sysdef? FUZxxl
<FUZxxl> .sysdef
<Zombiefox> FUZxxl: ich sagte nein, und meinte es. Spiel damit nicht rum, danke. 
<FUZxxl> okay
<FUZxxl> Ich habe nicht gewusst, was du mit deinem nein meintest
<dreamon> Was sagt mir dieser Fehler -> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dreamon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<bekks> Dass xyz der UID 1000 statt der UID0 gehört?
<dreamon> Sollte ich das anpassen, wenn ja wie?
<bekks> sudo chown ?
<bekks> :)
<dreamon> sudo chown von was und wem.. 
<bekks> Was steht denn in der Fehlermeldung...?
<dreamon> von dieser datei kdecache-dreamon (datei oder ordner) und was ist 1000 bzw 0.. 
<bekks> Richtig... also von was willst du die Rechte ändern?
<bekks> Und wieso genau lässt du KDE als root laufen? :)
<dreamon> das ist ein ordner mußte ich gerade feststellen.
<bekks> Und?
<dreamon> error: You must be root to install this plugin.
<bekks> AUA
<bekks> Und deswegen meldest Du Dich als root an??
<dreamon> sudo sh hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run
<dreamon> Würdest du nicht?
<bekks> Nö. Würde ich definitiv nicht.
<bekks> Was soll ich damit? :)
<jokrebel__> dreamon: Dir wurde doch garantiert schon mehrfach erzählt das "sowas" nich gerade der Ubunut-Weg ist, oder?
<dreamon> haha.. Ich brauchs wegen so nem treiberproblemchen.
<bekks> Aha - was tut das Plugin denn?
<dreamon> jokrebel__, Mehrfach gesagt.. wenn ich einen Treiber installiere, gehe ich davon aus das ich root sein muß.. Ist ja bei jockey auch nicht anders
<bekks> Das Plugin braucht man garantiert nicht bei "Treiberproblemchen" :)
<dreamon> Ach Leute.. das hat mir ein anderer freundlicher Herr empfohlen, das ich es testen möge.. und ihr verdrebt mir den ganzen spass
<bekks> Der freundliche Herr war...?
<dreamon> Ein gewisser Herr Tümmler -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/druckerprobleme-unter-11/#post-3648262
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach sagen, warum ich es nicht installieren sollte.. bzw warum es das nicht tut?
<hdp> Mach einfach, du wirst schon wissen was du da tust.
<bekks> Weil Du Zeug an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installierst - dass Du hplip dann nicht deinstallieren kannst, weißt Du seit neulich auch schon.
<dreamon> hdp, Würd ich ja gerne.. es tut aber nicht
<bekks> dreamon: Was sagt denn gksu foobar.run ? gksu statt sudo.
<dreamon> das bringt keine Fehlermeldung.. hmpf.. danke.. lief durch
<bekks> MErke - bei graphischen Tools niemals sudo benutzen, sondern gksu.
<dreamon> so ebbas.. -> ok ist notiert
<seven_> welches IDS ist denn mit ubuntu zu empfehlen ?
<hdp> Die sind nicht spezifisch, nimm einfach das, was du willst.
<tester> moin, was für ein Programm nimmt man, wenn der Startmedienhersteller nicht funktioniert?
<seven_> ich bräuchte was mit grafischer aufbereitung für meinen Chef :(
<bekks> seven_: snort
<bekks> Ein vernünftiges IDS ist nicht bunt :)
<jokrebel__> seven_: Muss ich jetzt Google bemühn um rauszufinden was Du mit IDS meinst?
<bekks> jokrebel__: Intrusion Detection System
<seven_> bekks: also doch das einzig wahre
<Amm0n> seven_, ossec
<Amm0n> tester, unetbootin ist eine alternative
<seven_> Amm0n: danke, werd ich mir ansehen, morgen :)
<Amm0n> für snort gibts aber auch was buntes wenn ich mich nicht irre, falls man sowieso einen webserver laufen hat
<tester> Amm0n, danke
<tester> unetbin ist nicht in den paketquellen enthalten
<tester> ich bin jetzt hier: You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:gezakovacs/ppa to your system's Software Sources. 
<seven_> unetbootin nicht unetbin :)
<tester> danke, war aber nur ein Tippfehler
<tester> dies PPA-Ding muss ich jetzt in die Muon-Paketverwaltung reinbekommen oder?
<Amm0n> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unetbootin :P
<tester> ist das so richtig? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/unetbootin
<tester> Amm0n, der Ubunutusers Li8nk hat mir nicht geholfen: Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da das Protokoll (apt) mit keinem Programm verknüpft ist.
<vectory> tester: sollte eigentlich standard seib
<vectory> sein*
<vectory> -_-
<tester> ist ja nun offensichtlich hier nicht standard
<vectory> tester: copy-paste mal lsb_release -a
<Amm0n> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<Amm0n> da steht alles drin
<Amm0n> aus dem ubuntuusers wiki
<tester> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404162/
<tester> Amm0n, bei https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa bin ich schon, aber ich weiß mit den Informationen immer noch nciht, wie ich die Paketquelle einbinde
<tester> ist es so richtig? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<hdp> Klick auf "(Read about installing)".
<Amm0n> man sollte wissen was man macht darum: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<tester> hdp, den Klick auf installing habe ich gemacht, deshalb frage ich ja, ob ich den Befehl so richtig verstanden habe
<jokrebel__> gn8
<Amm0n> n8
<tester> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module
<tester> das hilft nciht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gtk-message-failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-mod/
<p0wny> tester's url: http://tinyurl.com/7c9kgkc |        Gtk-Message: Failed to load module &#34;canberra-gtk-module&#34; › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<tester> das funkioniert alles nicht, ich brenne jetzt eine DVD
<Dejavu> hi - ich habe ein kleines problem mit chmod und chown. Ich habe jeden Benutzer einen webspace in /var/www/userXXX angelegt. Der Ordner gehört den userXXX und hat die rechte 755 <-- aber leider kann ich per winscp dort nicht drauf schreiben. Userrechte in der FSTAB sind rw. Ich kann erst schreiben wenn ich chmod auf 777 setzte
<guntbert> Dejavu: warum so? schalt doch die web sapces in den home verzeichnissen ein!
<chris4000_> guntbert: das würde ich auch. trotzdem müsste er ja schreiben können
<Dejavu> habe im homeverzeichnis einen ordner www - auf diesen wird der ordner /var/www/user gemountet
<bekks> Aua.
<guntbert> Dejavu: warum so umständlich?
<chris4000_> Dejavu: nimm mod userdir. es geht doch um apache oder?
<Dejavu> japs
<Dejavu> habe das alles nach einen tutorial zu scponly gemacht
<bekks> hmm?
<Dejavu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/scponly <-- nur eben statt /media/stuff --> /var/www/userXXX
<bekks> Grausamer Gedanke.
<bekks> Ein User pfuscht einfahc so einem Webserver herum.
<Dejavu> deswegen ja scponly
<bekks> mod_userdir.
<Dejavu> naja das ist ja nun zu 100% einrichtet das einzige ist das merkwürdige verhalten beim filetransfer
<bekks> Ja, genau deswegen nimmt man mod_userdir.
<Dejavu> eine andere möglichkeit gibt es nicht?
<Dejavu> http://foobar.lamp-solutions.de/howtos/sicherheit/einzelansicht-sicherheit/artikel/sftp-verbindung-zu-einer-chroot-umgebung.html <-- das ist genau die anleitung welche ich verwendet habe
<p0wny> Dejavu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6r6shyb
<Dejavu> hehe ;-)
<Schugy> hallo, lese mir gerade das Wiki zur persistenten Installation durch. Muss ich da wirklich vfat für die CD-Daten nehmen, oder wie wird festgelegt, wo die Daten der Aenderungen gespeichert werden. Nicht dass er sich bei 2 x ext2 verzaehlt 
<Schugy> werden naemlich insgesamt 3 partitionen.
<Minipluto> Schugy: die Daten der Änderungen werden in einer Datei oder auf einer Partition namens casper-rw gespeichert. Die Standardmethode ist die Datei und da es FAT32 sein muss, kann die auch nur 4GB groß werden
<Schugy> wozu braucht man dann ueberhaupt ein fs, wenn man eine partition nehmen kann? dann waere das aehnlich shmfs
<Schugy> nur eben extern kriegt man dann die /home-Daten nicht raus, wenn das System nicht gebootet ist
<Minipluto> ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<Schugy> achso, nee, aehm, dann kann ich ja 2 mal ext2 nehmen und das 2. ext2 kriegt label casper-rw
<Schugy> wie im wiki
<Schugy> nur Partition1 fuer die CD-Daten dann ext2 statt vfat
<Minipluto> meines Wissens nach muss die Partition, auf der sich die Live-Daten befinden, vfat sein, so wie es dort beschrieben ist. Die Partition namens casper-rw kann jedes Dateisystem haben, das von Ubuntu unterstützt wird. Die Partition wird anhand ihres Namens auch automatisch erkannt und sobald du auf dem Live-System etwas im home speicherst, wird es auf der casper-rw Partition zu finden sein.
<Schugy> ok, dann muss ich noch eine 31MB-FAT16-Partition fuer das schrottige BIOS des Alt-PCs einrichten, als USB-FDD-Boot, richtiges USB-Booten kann der nicht, aber danke Minipluto 
<vectory> wiesp ist bei mir eigentlich bind installiert? standard ist das ja nicht in 10.04. kann man irgendwo nachsehen, welche pakete von einem paket abhängen?
<ring1> vectory, apt-cache show paket
<vectory> ring1: zeigt mir das nicht nur die deps von bind9?
<vectory> oder jedem anderen paket
<ring1> vectory, es gibt auch noch 'apt-cache depends paket' und 'apt-cache rdepends paket'
<vectory> ah, klingt schon eher nach was ich such
<ring1> vectory, wahrscheinlich suchst du rdepends
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-20
<bullgard4> Was meint 'man 3 urxvt' mit 'resource'? Der Begriff wird hier offenbar in einem sehr speziellen Sinne gemeint: "Every time a terminal object gets created, extension scripts speicified via the "perl" resource are loaded and associated with it."
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> aptitude-gtk > Aptitude Package Manager > aptitude 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 > Info on aptitude > Tab 'Popcon' zeigt als Eintrag nur "popcon" an. --  Was bedeutet hier "popcon"?
<micsch> moin
<distly> mit welchem terminalbefehl finde ich heraus, welches filesystem meine externe platte hat 
<Frickelpit> mit mount z.b.
<bekks> oder mit sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;
<bullgard4> Archlinux hat ein Paket »urxvt-url-select«. Warum bietet Ubuntu 11.10 das nicht an?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: gute frage, das müsstest du wohl die paketierer von ubuntu dann fragen, bei arch ist es im community-repo
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Mach ich. Wahrscheinlich werden sie aber erst wieder am Montag zu sprechen sein. Vielleicht sehen sie das als Anregung an. --  Danke!
<bekks> Die haben Sprechstunde? :)
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: aber danke für den tipp, habs gleich mal installiert
<bullgard4> in welche Distribution?
<Frickelpit> arch
<bullgard4> ok
<Gamoder> Hmm - ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob der Fehler, dass konversation häufig abstürzt, bald behoben wird?
<bekks> "der fehler"?
<sash_> Gamoder: Das ist mal absolut keine Fehlerbeschreibung.
<Gamoder> Äh - aso, gibt es mehrere?
<Gamoder> Ich dachte das wäre bekannt
<bekks> Gamoder: Das ist eine vollkommen unbrauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung.
<sash_> 1) Ich nutze kein Konversation. 2) Was ist deine Version? 3) Was sagt er denn, wenn er aus dem Terminal gestartet wird? 4) Hast du mal im Ubuntu/Kubuntu/KDE-Bugtracker danach gesucht?
<Gamoder> Ok, dann genauer: Zu scheinbar zufälligen Zeitpunkten stürzt konversation ab. wenn er es das nächste Mal tut kann ich ja schauen, was er da genau als Fehlermeldung ausspuckt
<Gamoder> Naja, im #konversation-Bugtracker steht glaub ich der Bug schon
<Gamoder> und vor kurzem gab es dort glaub ich die Mitteilung, dass er im trunk behoben wurde
<bekks> "glaube ich"? :)
<Gamoder> Naja, es war auch ein Absturz-Bug - ob es genau meiner ist, weiß ich nicht
<georgieee> Leider verbindet sich ubuntu nicht mehr über LAN ins Internet. Mit Windows klappt es. Habe eine Partition und es gerade ausprobiert. Woran kann das liegen? 
<sash_> Falsche Einstellungen. (Statische IP statt DHCP oder sowas?)
<bullgard4> georgieee: Was gibt dder Befehl 'route' aus?
<georgieee> sash_: ist statisch, das ist richtig. Allerdings stimmen die Einstellungen. Sind bei Windows auch so.
<bekks> georgieee: Ignorier "route". Gib uns mal die Ausgaben der folgenden Befehle: lsb_release -a; dmesg; netstat -rn
<georgieee> mom
<georgieee> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744042/
<bekks> georgieee: Was genau ist das Problem? Kannst Du den Router anpingen? Sind die Nameserver korrekt in der /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen?
<georgieee> bekks: Ich weiß nicht wie man den Router anpingt. Ich kann zwar andere Rechner im Netzwerk nur ins Internetgehen funktioniert nicht mehr. 
<georgieee> Die Sache mit dem Nameserver gucke ich mir an
<georgieee> bekks, wenn ich resolv.conf lösche generiert der Networkmanager eine neue resolv.conf-Datei?
<georgieee> Nun ja, ich habe mal die resolv.conf geändert. Schien mir fehlerhaft. Ich probiere es erneut. Bin kurz off.
<alexxor> moin
<georgieee> bekks, habe die resolv.conf gelöscht. leider hat sich dadurch nichts geändert. Ich kann per LAN leider immer noch nicht ins Internet :(
<bekks> Wenn Du sie löscht, kannst du gar kein DNS mehr auflösen. Das ist totaler Blödsinn.
<bekks> "Kann nicht mehr ins Internet" solltest Du auch mal genau ausdrücken.
<georgieee> bekks: Network Manager hat natürlich eine neue resolv.conf generiert^^ Anpingen von Internetadressen schlägt fehl.
<n2x> Guten Morgen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eingespielte packages aus einer externen Repo downzugraden auf die orginale derzeit offizielle Version aus den Ubuntu-Repos?
<Frickelpit> n2x: was hast du vor?
<n2x> ich habe vor ca einem monat die ricotz/testing ppa eingespielt fuer diverse spielereien, jetzt jedoch koennen die abhaengigskeitsprobleme bedingt durch libglib2.0-0 nicht mehr behoben werden (force, klappt auch nicht) somit wuerde ich gerne die ricotz repo aus meiner sources.list loeschen und wieder die ubuntu-quelle fuer meine libglib2.0-0 nutzen.
<n2x> @Frickelpit
<ppq> ppa-purge vielleicht, n2x
<n2x> ppq, sieht genau nach dem aus, was ich brauche. problem ist nur, dass mir nicht moeglich ist IRGENDETWAS zu installieren, da die apt fehlermeldungen es nicht zulassen
<n2x> Hier mal meine Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404167/
<alexxor> welche pakete mussich installieren wegenn ich die persoenliche dateifreigabe aktivieren will? --> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/zefaayk0/Bildschirmfoto1.png
<Frickelpit> n2x: Willkommen in der Abhängigkeitshölle
<n2x> Frickelpit: Erinnert irgendwie an *.dll-hell ;)
<apollo13> schauen was alles aus dem repo installiert worden ist, downgraden und dann entfernen…
<n2x> apollo13: danke, bleibt wohl nur das uebrig. google sagts mir best. auch, koenntest du mir aber vllt. den befehl fuer ein downgrade eines packages geben?
<apollo13> apt-get install
<apollo13> aber ja zuerst muss dich durch die abhängigkeiten durchschlingeln, wird auf jeden fall vieeeeeeeeeeel spaß werden^^
<n2x> apollo13: Hat funktioniert ... habe die orginale lib auf der ubuntu seite geladen mit --force-depends -i installieren koennen und mich ab debian-experimental bedient fuer 2 andere libs. nun einfach warten bis ubuntu aktuellere pakete zur verfuegung stellt ;)
<Frickelpit> und hoffen, dass beim update nichts explodiert
<MeMyself> Hallo, sun-java ist bei Ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr in der Ubuntu-Repository deswegen hab ich mir die .bin datei heruntergeladen und wenn ich diese ausführe wird diese in den gleichen Ordner entpackt jetzt wollte ich fragen wohin ich java installieren soll...
<joschi> MeMyself: sun-java-jre bzw. -jdk war schon immer im canonical partner repository und ist das auch weiterhin.
<joschi> ,Java? MeMyself
<p0wny> MeMyself, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MeMyself> schau mal hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/744078/
<MeMyself> toll pastebinit zeigt nicht alles
<Frickelpit> joschi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64515/will-11-10-provide-suns-java6-from-canonicals-partner-repository
<p0wny> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/d4nbjqw | java - Will 11.10 provide Sun&#39;s Java6 from Canonical&#39;s partner repository? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<MeMyself> E: Paket »sun-java6-jre« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Frickelpit> MeMyself: es gibt das paket nicht mehr in 11.10
<MeMyself> ich weiß, deswegen frag ich ja wohin ich die .bin datei installieren soll
<MeMyself> weil wenn ich "sudo ./javainstallation" ausführe entpackt es die dateien in den gleichen ordner wo auch die installationsdatei ist
<Frickelpit> MeMyself: im zweifel ab nach /opt
<MeMyself> okay /opt/java?
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<MeMyself> okay
<k1l_>  /opt ist für sachen gedacht, die optional sind :)
<Frickelpit> MeMyself: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<MeMyself> aha gibt es eine Seite wo die ordnerstruktur bei linux erklärt wird?
<Frickelpit> ,verzeichnisstruktur? MeMyself
<p0wny> MeMyself: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<MeMyself> ist es schlimm wenn ich "sudo apt-get purge openjdk*" mache?
<k1l_> was heisst schlimm? dann deinstalliert er halt alles openjdk zeug samt der configs
<k1l_> wenn man das will ist das schon ok
<MeMyself> kann ich überprüfen ob kein anderes programm zu schaden kommt weil es könnten ja irgendwelche abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt werden
<MeMyself> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744105/
<k1l_> MeMyself: wenn du die loswerden willst dann mach es. ich bin erst seit 12:19 online. ich weiss nicht was du da vor hast und bin auch kein java fachmann
<MeMyself> k1l_: okay
<xxanonymousxx> meine ubuntuinstallation ging aufgrund eines Fehlers nur zum Teil - jetzt hab ich einige Packete kaputt ..... mit welchem Befehl kann ich dem PC sagen, dass er die kaputten Packete reparieren soll bzw. neu installieren soll ẞ
<xxanonymousxx> ?
<Frickelpit> sudo dpkg --configure -a mal probieren
<ppq> xxanonymousxx: wenn die ubuntuinstallation abgebrochen ist, wird's einfacher/schneller sein, ganz neu zu installieren. was war denn der fehler?
<xxanonymousxx> ppq, ixh weiß nicht - pc scheint in Ordnung zu sein .... aber egal was ich versuche (normale ubuntucd, alternate, oder net install) ich hab das system nie ganz installiert bekommen .... irgendwas war immer ....
<xxanonymousxx> deswegen bin ich froh, dass das Grundsystem jetzt läuft
<k1l_> xxanonymousxx: acht mal auf fehlermeldungen. so kann man das problem einfacher lokalisieren. welche hardware ist das denn? ist sie in ordnung? (mal platte, ram etc. überprüft?)
<michel_> Hallo :) Kann mir jemand sagen warum VLC sich nach dem Start direkt wieder beendet und schließt? Beim Starten via Terminal bekomme ich folgende Meldungen angezeigt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744116/
<xxanonymousxx> ppq, k1l_  - hier mal link -> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130456400329
<unbanana> Hi Leute. mein pc ist heute morgen aufgewacht und redet jetzt englisch mit mir. Ich bin also auf "Language Support" und stelle fest dass "Deutsch" ausgegraut ist und ich es nicht wählen kann. wenn ich auf "Install/Remove Languages" gebe ist aber ein Hacken bei "installed" vorhanden. was nun?
<unbanana> Ah. habs einmal deinstalliert und neu installiert. geht wieder, super.
<MeMyself> wollte mich nur bedanken es geht die anleitung war sehr gut
<xxanonymousxx> fluxbox läuft - jippi
<kewml45g> seit dem ich ubuntu akualisieren wollte und plötzlich das internet weg war funktioniert ubuntu nicht mehr. -> komplett neue istallation?
<Frickelpit> kewml45g: definiere "funktioniert nicht mehr"
<kewml45g> beim hochstarten kommt das menü ob windows oder ubuntu. wenn ich auf ubuntu gehe ist erstmal alles schwarz dann erscheint text und darauf geschieht nichts mehr.
<k1l_> kewml45g: jetzt wäre der text (also die fehlermeldungen) mal interessant
<kewml45g> dazu muss ich den pc neu starten.. bin in 10 min wieder on..
<unbanana> evtl einmal via grub in den abgesicherten und pakete reparieren k1l_? (für den Fehler von kewml45g)
<michel_> wenn ich mit geany in C etwas kompiliieren möchte klappt das. Wenn ich dann aber auf Ausführen klicke öffnet sich nur ein Terminal wo im Fenstertitel "sh" steht und in der Eingabe einfach nur ein $. Das Programm an sich wird nicht ausgeführt. Was kann ich da tun? 
<wyndham45> k1l_ : das ubuntu fenster erscheint kurz daraufhin schwarzer bildschirm wobei nur [ok] dasteht.
<wyndham45> also der pc wo bei der ubuntu aktualisierung das internet weg war und er jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert.
<wyndham45> hallo? ich weiß meinen nick von eben nicht mehr
<wyndham45> wie bekomme ich so überhaupt ubuntu vom pc runter?
<unbanana> du kannst den installer booten und der bietet dir dann an die alte installation zu ersetzen. der macht dann autoamtisch den alten festplattenbereich platt und das ubuntu neu drauf
<wyndham45> also bleibt windows wiederum unbeschadet?
<unbanana>  bei mir hats geklappt. und windows war danach immernoch in grub bekannt und konnte booten
<Frickelpit> wyndham45: im zweifel immer erst ein backup der daten anlegen
<unbanana> garantieren kann ich natürlich für nichts aber wenn es das erstemal geklappt hat wird es wohl auch bei einer neuinstallation klappen. das ist ja eigentlich rein garnichts anderes...aber jetzt ist er weg
<xxanonymousxx> ich hab von 10.04 auf 11.04 ein update gemacht .... jetzt finde ich unter gnome die einstellungen für die grafischen animationen nicht mehr (keine - wenige -viel) ..... ich hab unter Erscheinungsbild geguckt - nichts ...... wißt ihr wo das ist ?
<CasW> Das ist nicht mehr ;) Unity ist viel minder in zu stellen als Gnome (von Ubuntu < 11.04)
<bekks> ?
<CasW> Ja, sorry, mein Deutsch ist sehr slecht
<CasW> An zu pfassen (oder so :P)
<CasW> ein zu stellen, sagt Google Translate ;)
<Minipluto> xxanonymousxx: „wenige“ und „viel“ waren quasi vordefinierte Compiz-Einstellungen. „keine“ ist jetzt sozusagen äquivalent zu Unity 2D, weil Unity (3D) nicht ohne 3D-unterstützdende Hardware funktioniert. Zur Konfiguration der 3D-Funktionen benötigst du die CompizConfig-Einstellungsverwaltung und musst die Einstellungen einzeln/manuell vornehmen. Wenn du kein 3D verwenden möchtest, musst du Unity 2D verwenden (oder ...
<Minipluto> ... andere alternativen).
<bekks> Minipluto: 11.04, nicht 11.10.
<xxanonymousxx> Minipluto, danke .... ich schaus mir mal an
<Minipluto> bekks: upps :D
<xxanonymousxx> ich will ja eigentlich nur mit tastenkombinationen rein und raus zoomen können ..... mehr nicht
<CasW> Das ist auch ein zu stellen in CompizConfig, suche "accessibility" -> "enhanced zoom desktop" oder "magnifier"
<xxanonymousxx> CasW, thx
<CasW> Oder "zoom desktop", das weiß ich nicht sicher
<CasW> (Kann man das so sagen in Deutsch? Es ist eine Holländische ausdruck)
<CasW> ("das weiß ich nicht sicher")
<xxanonymousxx> hat geklappt
<kewml45g> was ist nochmal der deutschsprachige freenode?
<sysdef> knuddels?
<kewml45g> nein
<kewml45g> so wie #freenode
<kewml45g> können netzwerkkabel noch funktionieren wenn der plastikstift zum einrasten abgebrochen ist?
<Frickelpit> ja, allerdings gehört das hier nicht hin
<sysdef> koennen sie. partiell
<k1l_> kewml45g: ja, wenn sie dann nicht wackeln. aber das gehört eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<kewml45g> den channel mein ich ;) danke
<noob7> hallo leute ich versuch grad mich bissle in netzwerktechnik "einzuarbeiten" und hab dazu ne frage. hier: http://tinyurl.com/6mmncoj Abbildung4.4 hat der linke router zwei ipadressen, wo werden diese adressen eingestellt?
<p0wny> noob7's tiny url: Galileo Computing :: IT-Handbuch für Fachinformatiker  - 4 Netzwerkgrundlagen
<noob7> das ist doch nicht die gleiche adresse mit der ich auf das webinterface vom router zugreife
<noob7> oder?
<bekks> noob7: Das kommt einzig und alleine auf den Router an.
<noob7> wenn ich zwei netzwerke an den router anschließe muss ich dann dem jeweiligen anschluss eine ipadresse zuweisen oder geht das dann automatisch oder ist das auch routerspezifisch?
<bekks> Woher soll der Router denn die Adressen beziehen? :) Abgesehen davon dass das nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, muss man dem Router schon sagen, welches Netz er von wo nach wo routen soll.
<noob7> dass man dem sagen muss von wo nach wo er routen soll klingt logisch aber wie weise ich dem ne ipadresse zu? oder ist das das gleiche?
<bekks> Erstmal konfigurierst Du den Router, und gibst ihm idR eine MAnagement-IP. Dann gehst du über die Management-IP und konfigurierst, was der denn nun tun soll. Vergiss DHCP, wenn Du von Routern redest.
<noob7> wenn ich jetzt auf dem zeus rechner auf den newton rechner zugreifen will muss ich ja in der routingtabelle die adresse vom router wissen und hier ist mein problem wie wird/wurde diese adresse festgelegt?
<noob7> stell ich das irgendwie im router ein und sag wenn irgendwas von 192.16
<noob7> 196.87.98.0kommt dann ist meine ipadresse 196.87.98.1?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Nur weil Du ein einem 196.87.98.0/24 Netz bist, heisst das genau nichts.
<bekks> Und das ist wirklich OT.
<noob7> gibts einen netzwerk channel oder sowas wo man sowas nachfragen könnte?
<noob7> egal trotzdem danke bekks
<apollo13> yikes galileo
<lovebuntu> ich würde gerne selber .torrent Dateien erzeugen und diese Online zur Verfügung stellen, aber geht das allein nur mit Transmission?
<apollo13> geht sicherlich mit vuze deluge etc auch
<bekks> lovebuntu: Da gibt es diverse Tools, das kann nicht nur transmission.
<bullgard4> lovebuntu: Kennst Du schon den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bittorrent?
<lovebuntu> bullgard4: ja habe ich gelesen, allerdings steht da nicht wie man torrents erzeugen kann
<lovebuntu> ich würde gerne dafür transmission nutzen
<lovebuntu> die Sache ist die, dass ich die eigentliche torrent-Dateien auf Ubuntu One veröffentlichen möchte. Würde das gehen?
<lovebuntu> ob das nur mit Transmission geht oder ob Zusatzprogramme installiert werden müssen, so wollte ich es fragen.
<lovebuntu> In Transmission steht unter "Neuer Torrent" Eigenschaften Tracker, aber welche Tracker URL muss ich da eintragen?
<lovebuntu> das hätte man auch ins Wiki eintragen können finde ich
<hdp> Das kannst du ja einfach nachtragen.
<lovebuntu> hdp: wenn ich das Feld Tracker leer lasse und auf Neu klicke dann passiert nichts
<lovebuntu> ah sorry, ich muss noch die eigentliche Quell-Datei auswählen die ich seeden will. Sorry, ich bin gerade etwas neben der Spur.
<lovebuntu> Weiß jemand ob ich die .torrent Datei dann einfach auf den Ubuntu One Server legen kann und dies im Wiki verlinken? Ich will nämlich Quake4 dort anbieten.
<Aradiv> jemand eine idee wie ich msn in empathy wieder zum laufen bekomme momentan sagt empathy immer nur "Verbindung wird aufgebaut"
<apollo13> lovebuntu: ähm da quake 4 sicherlich nicht gratis ist wirst du dafür hier keine hilfe bekommen
<lovebuntu> apollo13: ehrlich? Dann habe ich es übersehen, also ich meine die Datei die man auf http://is.gd/cEP4p1 herunterladen kann, die ist ja offen
<apollo13> warum sollte man die per torrent verteilen wollen?
<apollo13> btw nur weil sie von idsoftware downloadbar ist heißt das nicht notwendigerweise dass du die verteilen darfst!
<lovebuntu> damit Leute es schneller downloaden können
<bekks> ROFLMAO
<LetoThe2nd> lovebuntu: a) bitte hier keine gekürzten, verschlüsselten lonks, das macht uinser pony schon selbst. b) das topic ist beendet, bis wir uns wieder um ubuntu-themaen kümmern darin. danke.
<bekks> Das Zeug ist steinalt.
<lovebuntu> LetoThe2nd: okay apollo13: idsoftware hatte es mal als torrent aber ist nicht mehr erreichbar und ich dachte ich übernehme das mal
<thomasfuston> lovebuntu: das ist wohl besser nebenan aufgehoben wegen OT
<lovebuntu> achso na gut, danke
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Bitte rufe auf Empathy > Debug > (Debug Window) und analysiere die Ausgabe auf Fehler.
<bullgard4> Aradiv: genauer: Bitte rufe auf Empathy Contact List > Help > Debug > (Debug Window) und analysiere die Ausgabe auf Fehler.
<Aradiv> okay hab was gefunden
<Aradiv> SystemError: E:Unable to read /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ - opendir (13: Permission denied)
<bekks> Was zum Geier will Empathy in der apt-Konfiguration?
<Aradiv> gute Frage
<Aradiv> vor allem hat der Ordner 755 als chmod
<bekks> s/chmod/Berechtigung/
<p0wny> bekks, can't find 'chmod' in your last line, sorry
<Aradiv> also selbst wenn der da rein will müsste er es dürfen
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Dort in der Nähe könnte es sein. Das Verzeichnis hat bei mir den Modus 0755. Wird wohl in der Nähe, aber nicht direkt daran liegen.
<offermann> hi, mal ne frage gibt es bei ubuntu was für die schule zum lernen down zu loaden (so ne ubuntu lern edition?)
<bekks> edubuntu
<offermann> bekks, jo ich hab aber ubuntu kann ich das ohne neuinstallation machen?
<bekks> Was genau suchst Du denn "zum Lernen"?
<k1l> offermann: das sind auch nur pakete, die installiert werden;: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edubuntu_Programme?redirect=no
<Aradiv> hab mal die logs auf pastbin hochgeladen: http://pastebin.com/3J7NEZTd
<Aradiv> bullgard4: hab die logs mal auf pastbin hochgeladen http://pastebin.com/3J7NEZTd
<offermann> danke scheint zu klappen
<Fuchs> Aradiv: dass es Methoden in Python nicht findet, die es braucht, schreit eigentlich nach nicht zusammenpassenden Versionen
<Fuchs> Aradiv: Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<offermann> andere frage, weiß jemand wie man ubuntu auf dem Pocket pc bekommt, und wenn ja is das ne schwierige Sache?
<Aradiv> Fuchs: hmm glaub nicht
<PBeck> offermann: gar nicht
<Fuchs> Aradiv: damit ich nicht backlog lesen muss auf dem Server: was genau war das urspruengliche Problem? 
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Verstehe ich dich richtig? Dein Empathy lief schon einmal ok. Was ist dann passiert, daß es jetzt zu diesem Fehler kommt?
<Aradiv> Fuchs, bullgard4: Es ging irgendwann einfach nicht mehr. Erst dachte ich das msn vllt was am Protokoll geändert hat und das nächste Update das behebt aber dem war leider nicht so
<Fuchs> Aradiv: geht nur MSN nicht, oder andere Dienste auch? 
<Aradiv> also alle anderen die ich verwende gehen (icq, irc, facebook, googletalk)
<offermann> PBeck, hab aber schon was gelesen und youtubevideos gesehen, bloß wie es gemacht wird, wird nirgends gezeigt
<PBeck> offermann: zeig mal
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Ich verstehe von MSN nicht viel. Mir scheint, daß die das Protkoll geändert haben könnten.
<PBeck> offermann: am besten kommst nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic da wird uns niemand auf die füße treten
<Aradiv> bullgard4: joa allerdings konnte ich ansonsten noch keine infos dazu finden das das Protokoll geändert worden wäre
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Ich würde den Fehler an Launchpad melden. --  Vielleicht findest Du dort Leidensgenossen. "Früher" gab es schon jede Menge Beschwerden über das geänderte MSN-Protokoll.
<offermann> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN86_yFysCg
<p0wny> offermann's youtube link:  Aigo MID running Ubuntu Mobile - Part 2 - YouTube 
<offermann> muß leider gehen bye
<PBeck> schade wäre sicherlich eine nette diskussion in #ubuntu-de-offtopic geworden :)
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> ich brauche ma hilfe
<Blindie> heute ist meine windows installation kaputt gegangen. hab noch nen windows image auf meiner platte, aber keinen brenner/usb stick
<k1l> ,wf? Blindie das kennst du doch schon
<p0wny> Blindie das kennst du doch schon: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Blindie> hab ich sonst noch ne möglichkeit das zu installieren?
<hdp> Müsstest du mal den Windows-Support kontaktieren.
<jokrebel> Blindie: Wie soll Dir der Ubuntu-Support dabei helfen können?
<Blindie> würde das aber gerne innerhalb der nächsten 3 monate wieder installiert haben^^
<Blindie> weil ich grad ubuntu gebootet hab und hir vielleicht jemand weiß ob das mit ubuntu möglich ist
<Blindie> eventuell ne partition bootfähig zu machen oder so
<apollo13> es gibt afaik kein imagex für linux, von daher nein
<k1l> Blindie: ist das nen image von der windows sicherung?
<Blindie> imagex?
<Blindie> ne, ne iso datei
<k1l> womit erstellt?
<Blindie> hab mir die mal gemacht als ich noch nen laufenden brenner hatte
<Blindie> mit nero unter windows
<k1l> achso. das ist das cd image.
<Blindie> genau
<k1l> Blindie: das ist kein ubuntu bezug
<k1l> Blindie: frag mal die windows jungs. als tipp nenn ich noch bart pe
<Blindie> hm, dan probier ichs ma im oftopic beceich^^
<k1l> Blindie: wie gesagt. frag das die windows jungs. und die vorsätzlichen offtopic fragen hier schenken wir uns demnächst.
<Blindie> ok
<grmls> hallo hätte mal ne frage. und zwar wie kann ich den laptop bildschirm "abschalten" wenn ich über den externen bildschirm das bild habe. problem bisher dabei ist das meine sis 671 onboard graka den externen monitor nicht erkennt und ich somit das bild gleichzeitig auf dem laptop und dem monitor habe was irgendwie etwas irritiert ;)
<ppq> grmls: manchmal kann man im bios zwischen lvds, lvds/crt und crt umschalten, bei alten geräten mit sis grafik heißt das afair so. lvds ist der notebookbildschirm, crt röhrenmonitor, gemeint ist da wohl der externe vga-monitor/beamer
<jokrebel> grmls: Da sollte Dein Laptop vermutlich ne Tastenkombination (meist Fn + F??) haben.
<ppq> grmls: support bitte nur hier im channel, so können andere alles mitverfolgen und ggf. übernehmen
<jokrebel> grmls:  ...was Du mir bitte nicht ungefragt im Query sondern hier herin erzählst, danke.
<ppq> jokrebel: tehee
<grmls> blos die tastenkombination Fn+F?? funktioniert dabei nicht.
<grmls> ppq: irgendwie habe ich diese einstellung im bios nicht. habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.
<jokrebel> grmls: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualview kennst Du schon? Auch den Unterlink zu RandR beachten.
<grmls> werde ich mir mal durchlesen :) thx
<grmls> jokrebel: also hängt das erkennen meines externen monitors von der xorg-datei (bzw. dessen inhalt) ab?!
<acsr> Habe soeben rekursiv die User:Group Eigentümerschaft im /var Ordenr rekursiv überschrieben. Kennt jemand eine Quelle (ausser Referenzsystem installieren) in der man die regulären Rechte schneller ermitteln kann? Im Netz habe ich auf Anhieb nix gefunden. Ich werd jetzt nicht chmod -R 777 nehmen  Im Backup ist das /var/ Verzeichnis dämlicherweise nicht drin. System: 8.0.4LTS Server
<apollo13> acsr: neu installieren
<acsr> Drüber oder clean?
<jokrebel> .oO( Und dann am besten gleich die neuere LTS 10.04 )
<apollo13> acsr: clean
<apollo13> jokrebel: 8.04 server hat doch noch support ;)
<jokrebel> apollo13: _noch_ ja. Aber wenn ich eh neu aufsetzen muss nehm ich doch dann lieber das aktuellere, oder?
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich ja
<apollo13> aber drum war ja nen ";)" dort
<acsr> Ich habe beim letzten mal von 6.0.6 auf 8.0.4 den Bocvk komplett neu konfiguriert. Allerdings ist das final von jemand anders fertig gemacht worden. Ich hab im Moment keine Ausweichmaschine. Das Ding steht bei Hetzner. 
<acsr> das einzige, dass im Moment knallt ist: postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/358854.5199: Permission denied
<apollo13> acsr: __neu aufsetzen__ alles andere ist blödsinn
<acsr> aua
<joschi> acsr: für den konkreten fall mit postfix würde wohl auch /etc/postfix/post-install helfen
<joschi> acsr: aber sonst stimmt das schon: wenn du kein referenzsystem (oder ein backup) hast, ist es schwierig bis unmöglich, die ursprünglichen eigentümer von allem unterhalb von /var wiederherzustellen
<acsr> joschi: ich sehe durchaus den Ernst der Lage.
<acsr> wir haben kein Raid auf dem System sondern 2 750GB Platten bei denen die eine das System hält (33% Auslastung) und auf der anderen History gefahren wird (83% Auslastung)
<joschi> acsr: und history != backup?
<acsr> rsnapshots von den Nutzdaten
<acsr> ich kann di letzten 3 backups rüberholen und das System auf der anderen Platte neu hochziehen.
<ubabau> moin
<acsr> Die Nutzdaten liegen natürlich auch hier, aber bei den Datenmengen gehts halt fixer wenn der Kram schon oben ist.
<acsr> Erst denken dann handeln!
<ubabau> ich hab ein problem mit der grafikleistung, insbesondere hd videos ruckeln bei mir (trotz ati hd 4870), habt ihr ein tip für mich?
<ubabau> der propreitäre treiber ist aktiviert
<Minze> Hat jemand eine Idee wieso ich mein Nokia-Mobiltelefon nicht per Datenspeicher-Modus einbinden kann unter 10.04?
<Minze> Unter 10.10 klappt das direkt mit Pop-up
<apollo13> weil 10.04 alt ist
<dday6> hallo
<apollo13> ubabau: was hat die grafikkarte mit hd videos zu tun? im normalfall kodiert die cpu…
<apollo13> Minze: du kannst in den logfiles nachgucken vlt stehen dort errors oder etwas googlen, aber mehr als raten können wir nicht wenn du nicht mehr infos hast
<dday6> ich mal ne frage bzg. ubuntu 10.4 lts system wiederherstellung, wer kennt sich aus?
<bekks> ,frag? dday6 
<p0wny> dday6: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Minze> also es gibt drei modi hier, "Nokia-Modus", "Druck und Medien" und "Datenspeicher".
<dday6> nach einem stromausfall startet der computer mit ubuntu 10.4 lts mit einer älteren einstellung wieder hoch, kann ich die letzte einstellung wiederholen?
<Minze> Alleinig "Druck und Medien" funktioniert, und zeigt mir die Daten an, jedoch hab ich kein schreibzugriff darauf
<Minze> also read-only.
<bekks> dday6: Was meinst Du mit "älterer Einstellung"?
<apollo13> dday6: "einstellung"?
<Minze> Und unter "10.10" wird unter wenn ich den "Datenspeicher"-Modus auswähle automatisch die SD-Karte als Laufwerk eingebunden, was jedoch bei 10.04 nicht der Fall ist.
<dday6> anwendungen die ich gestern installierte weren nach dem stromausfall und neu start nicht mehr aufgeführt
<bekks> Minze: Dann schau, ob du sie manuell einbinden kannst.
<apollo13> dday6: backup einspielen
<bekks> dday6: siehe apollo13 
<Minze> problem ist nur das "lsusb" noch nicht mal anzeigt das was am stecker hängt :D
<apollo13> dann schau ob in den logfiles nen error ist
<dday6> hehe apollo13 bekks grandiose idee :d
<Minze> wobei, war zu vorschnell...
<bekks> dday6: Ist es auch, wenn die Daten wichtig waren. Wenn nicht, dann ist das alles nicht so wichtig gewesen :P
<dday6> stimmt bekks, unwichtiges wird mit unwichtigem beantwortet, thx anyway :)
<bekks> dday6: Von unwichtigen Daten hat man kein Backup. Von wichtigen Daten schon.
<dday6> sehr wohl bekks, nur gut dass das hier nur ein test rechner ist
<apollo13> na dann neu aufsetzen und glücklich sein
<dday6> nichts wirklich kaputt und verschwunden bekks apollo13
<dday6> zum besseren verständnis von linux/debian interessierte mich die antwort
<joschi> dday6: im zweifel einfach mal versuchen, die pakete, die du gestern installiert hast, nochmal zu installieren.
<joschi> dday6: `apt-get install --reinstall […]`
<bekks> Debian? Supporten wir hier nicht.
<dday6> okay bekks
<dday6> besten dank bekks und apollo13
<dday6> cu
<ubabau> kann mir jemand bei meinem problem helfen? hd videos ruckeln leider ohen ende :( 
<ubabau> an der cpu (4X3.2ghz kann es auch nicht liegen)
<ubabau> ein wechsel von 11.04 auf 11.10 hat auch nicht gebracht
<ubabau> wenn ich nach dem problem google heißt es immer treiber umstellen, aber wie gesagt der proprietäre treiber ist aktiviert
<bekks> welchen Grafiktreibebr verwendest du denn?
<ubabau> den standard fglrx treiber
<dAnjou> äh was? vorhin meinte apollo13 noch, dass die grafikkarte damit nichts zu tun hätte? ich bin verwirrt ...
<ubabau> wie gesagt an der hardware kan es eigentlich nicht liegen
<ubabau> codecs hab ich auch alles installiert
<ubabau> generell hab ich das gefühl die grafikleistung ist auf dem absoluten minimum
<ubabau> selbst dvb bei nicht hd sendern hat minmale ruckler
<ubabau> fußball gucken geht gar nicht
<apollo13> reden wir jetzt also von dvb oder normalen filmen?
<bekks> und von was für dvb? t, s, c?
<ubabau> sowohl hd dvb als aucvh hd filme ruckeln
<ubabau> dvb-s
<apollo13> was sagt glxinfo |grep direct
<ubabau> direct rendering: Yes
<ubabau> GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<apollo13> welche player?
<ubabau> hab schon alle gestestet
<ubabau> vlc, smplayer etc
<ubabau> wobei der vlc player noch am besten funktioniert
<ubabau> aber ruckelt halt auch
<apollo13> sagt vlc in der kommandozeile irgendwas?
<ubabau> wie seh ich das?
<apollo13> indem du ihn im terminal startest?
<ubabau> bin erst seit 1-2 wochen auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<apollo13> einfach vlc eintippen und mitgucken
<apollo13> und schalt dann mal im vlc den video output um und probier die nach der reide durch
<apollo13> und schau mal nach Xorg errors: grep -E "(EE)|(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubabau> ok
<apollo13> und wenn das alles nix hilft ati treiber deinstallieren und gucken…
<ubabau> libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_drv_video.so libva: va_openDriver() returns -1 Stream with high frequencies VQ coding
<apollo13> qed
<apollo13> darum kauft man keine ati karten :þ
<ubabau> ??
<ubabau> [    24.766] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found
<ubabau> [    24.909] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<ubabau> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ubabau> [    24.724] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<jokrebel> ,paste? ubabau
<p0wny> ubabau: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ubabau> sorry hier : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/510608/
<caromicha> hi
<ubabau> hi
<caromicha> ich hab mal eine frage
<caromicha> gibt es bei ubuntu 11.10 so etwas in  der art, wie einen software manager?
<caromicha> also der die installierten programme anzeigt mit größe auf platte
<ubabau> software center?
<caromicha> ja, aber das zeigt nicht die größe an
<ubabau> stimmt^ ka hab ubuntu auch erst kurze zeit
<sonotos> hm jo da gibts son nettes tool mit dem man die größe der ordner visualisieren kann
<jokrebel> caromicha: Suchst Du vielleicht sowas wie Baobab?
<caromicha> okay. oder wo man die ordner findet, das man irgendwie über eigenschaften schauen kann
<caromicha> baobab sagt mir gar nichts
<apollo13> ubabau: das va_opendriver returns -1 ist wonach du in google suchen willst
<sonotos> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung
<apollo13> für ati brauchst dann wohl noch xvba-video
<apollo13> ubabau: paste mal den output von vainfo
<jokrebel> caromicha: Mit diesem Suchwort ist Googles erster Treffer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung
<caromicha> jo gerade eben gesucht und gefunden
<caromicha> danke. aber nach einzelnen programmen gehts nicht in diesem, oder?
<caromicha> ah doch
<apollo13> ubabau: oh und paste mal den kompletten vlc output, das ist sicher nicht das einzige
<ubabau> ok mom
<ubabau> vlc -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/510619/
<caromicha> dateisystem einlesen..da bekomme ich dann die ganzen ordner. in welchem kann ich denn die installierten programme finden?
<caromicha> z.B. wollte ich mal schauen wie groß k3b ist
<ubabau> vainfo-> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/510620/
<caromicha> dieses brennprogramm
<bekks> caromicha: Ist das nicht ziemlich egal? :)
<apollo13> ubabau: xvba-va-driver ist installiert?
<ubabau> nein, höre ich zum ersten mal
<apollo13> installier mal
<caromicha> eigtl. ja. aber ich will je nach größe entscheiden,w elches programm ich installiert lasse
<bekks> caromicha: Der Ansatz ist totaler Quatsch.
<caromicha> warum? 
<caromicha> ich brauch ja nicht zig programme installiert haben
<caromicha> es ist ja auch interessenhalber mal ganz informativ wieviel platz welches programm verbraucht
<bekks> Ganz einfach: Wenn xyz vom Programmumfang her genau das ist, was Du suchst, ist es Dir egal wie groß/klein es ist, weil Du genau das Programm haben willst.
<k1l> caromicha: wenn du es nicht brauchst, kannst du es doch deinstalliern egal wie groß :)
<caromicha> richtig. gut dann ist es für mich eher das informative
<ubabau> mh keien besserung
<ubabau> oder brauch das nen reboot?
<apollo13> bei vainfo ändert sich nix?
<jokrebel> caromicha: Hast Du denn aktuell Platzknappheit auf der Festplatte? 
<ubabau> ah doch mom
<caromicha> nein^^
<caromicha> aber mich interessiert es und ich denke mal irgendwie wird es ja raus zu kriegen sein
<ubabau> vainfo -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/510625/
<Blindie> jetzt hab ich glaub ich ne passendere frage ;)
<Blindie> wie mach ich unter ubuntu 11.10 ne partition bootfähig?
<jokrebel> ,grub? Blindie
<p0wny> Blindie, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> ubabau: vlc neustarten, video öffnen und kompletten output pasten
<jokrebel> ,grub2? Blindie oder vielleicht
<p0wny> Blindie oder vielleicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> Blindie: linux interessieren die bootflags nicht.
<Blindie> omg
<k1l> Blindie: aber ansonsten guck dir mal gparted an:
<Blindie> im grub ist die schon
<k1l> ,gparted? Blindie 
<p0wny> Blindie, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<Blindie> boot flag hat sie auch schon
<Blindie> nur, dan kommt die meldung das es kein bootfähiges medium ist
<ubabau> vlc --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/510627/
<apollo13> [0xb0310c74] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
<apollo13> das schaut ja recht gut aus
<k1l> Blindie: im grub artikel gibt es auch ne übersicht, was die grub error bedeuten und was sie auslöst
<apollo13> dann würde ich mal cpu load etc beobachten (wobei ichs auf die ati karte schieben würde ;))
<ubabau> cpu is bei ca 40%
<apollo13> da hab ich im akkubetrieb weniger ;)
<apollo13> (1080p h264)
<ubabau> yo^ 
<apollo13> aber ich muss sagen bei ati karten kenn ich mich so gut wie nicht aus, wobei das problem jetzt ja eher woanders liegt
<ubabau> mhhh ob ein wechsel auf die 64bit version was bringt?
<ubabau> von ubuntu
<apollo13> wie viel ram hast du?
<ubabau> 4gb
<apollo13> warum installiert man dann 32 bit oO, aber abgesehen davon glaub ich nicht dass es hilft
<ubabau> weil ich gelsen hatte das 64bit ubuntu noch probs hat
<apollo13> uhm ne
<apollo13> seit jahren nimmer
<ubabau> kann ich ohne bedenken den aktuellen treiber von der amd seite installieren?
<apollo13> nein
<ubabau> mh was könnte ich denn sonst noch versuchen?
<ubabau> selbst beim scrollen einer webseite ist es nicht flüssig
<ubabau> als ob ich ne gforce2 betreibe
<ubabau> unter win läuft aber alles
<apollo13> lsmod|grep fglrx liefert was?
<ubabau> fglrx                2595570  225 
<apollo13> either way, wenn alles ruckelt tipp ich noch umso stärker aufn ati treiber, aber ich hab (gott sei dank) keine ati karten, vlt hat da jemand anders mehr ahnung
<ubabau> ok danke für die mühe ^ werde dann wohl mal im forum fragen
<apollo13> aber grunsätzlich vermeidet man ati im linux (imo)
 * jokrebel hat mehrere Rechner (allerdings ohne hohe grafische Anforderungen daran) mit ATI am laufen. Und die gingen alle OOTB.
<dreamon> libwmf0.2-7 is already removed. It is recommended to run defoma-app purge libwmf0.2-7. -> was muß ich da für einen Befehl ausführen?
<bekks> Das steht doch da.
<dreamon> Hab fehler gefunden.. der Punkt hinten gehört nich da hin
<bekks> :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> bekks, Dürfte ich dich bitten, das hier mal anzuschauen(der zweite Link zeigt mein Problem)  -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-1005-druckt-seit-update-auf-oneiric-nicht-m/ -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/gescanntesdokument.jpg/
<p0wny> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/828cpgp |        HP 1005 druckt seit Update auf Oneiric nicht mehr via Netzwerk › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit mpd und pulseaudio. und zwar meint mpd Nov 20 22:03 : output: Failed to open "MPD PulseAudio Ausgabe" [pulse]: failed to connect: Connection refused. ich weiß, das ist keine sonderlich gute fehlermeldung, aber ich konnte irgendwie nicht genau finden, woran es liegt. hier ist meine config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744714/ bei der einrichtung habe ich mich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD/Server orientiert, a
<dreamon> bekks, Da mir bisher keiner helfen könnte, dachte ich frag das Universal Genie ;)
<bekks> Sieht aus wie der falsche Druckertreiber in CUPS.
<dreamon> Der Drucker hängt im Netzwerk, wenn ich ihn an USB anschließe druckt er sauber. Mit dem "gleichen Treiber"
<bekks> Ja, also hast Du ja zwei Drucker in CUPS, richtig?
<dreamon> Das "lustige" meine Frau ihr notebook 11.04 druckt auch tadellos .. hmpf
<dreamon> Ja ich hab 3x den gleichen drucker installiert. (einmal mit einem Usb/lan Printerserver. Einmal hängt der gleiche drucker an Windows XP und manchmal stecke ich ihn direkt per usb an.
<dreamon> Je nachdem wo ich mich rumtreibe
<dreamon> Wenn ich Grafik ausdrucke ist sie sauber.. Aber Buchstaben die werden Verdreht oder Falsch dargestellt (siehe Bild)
<bekks> Dann schau mal in CUPS nach, ob in jedem Drucker (als Referenz der USB Drucker, den Du bitte nicht weiter anfasst ;)) auch wirklich derselbe Druckertreiber mit denselben Einstellungen gewählt ist.
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> Bei dem Lan der nicht geht steht -> HP LaserJet M1005 MFP Foomatic/foo2xqx (recommended)
<dreamon> Beim Usb der geht steht -> HP LaserJet m1005, hpcups 3.11.10, requires proprietary pl
<dreamon> hmm.. 
<bekks> Also sind das schonmal zwei unterschiedliche Treiber - abgesehen von Netzwerk und USB.
<dreamon> mom ich druck mal auf usb.. nicht das ich neulich noch was dran gefummelt hate
<dreamon> USB Druck geht.. Lan geht nicht.. also muß ich auf hpcups 3.11.10, requires proprietary pl umstellen?
<bekks> dreamon: Einen Versuch wäre es wert.
<dreamon> Mist.. leider kommt dann Druckerfehler.. aber der Treiber erscheint da anders als wenn  wie bei USB. Obwohl ich das gleiche Zeile gewählt habe.. aber die heißt da anderst.. nciht mit dem "proprietary pl" da kann ich nur nach hplip einstellen..
<dreamon> Diesen Hplib hab ich glaub händisch nachinstalliert.. mal schauen wie ich das remove.. grr
<niklasfi> wie setze ich die mpd config zurück? dpkg-reconfigure mpd ändert irgendwie nichts an /etc/mpd.conf
<waterstorm> mein system schaltet nicht ab, trotz korrektem cronjob mit befehl: init 5 als root
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: a) "korrekt" bezweifle ich b) voller pfad? c) überleg nochmal was runlevel 5 ist....
<sandobal> hallo hat jemand erfahrung gemacht mit kubuntu mobile?
<sandobal> kann ich es auf meinem notebook installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: was soll "kubuntu mobile" sein?
<sandobal> also wie ich das verstanden habe das plasma mobile oder so....
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: bitte keine interpretation, einfach nen link :)
<waterstorm> LetoTe2nd: 0 01 * * * root /bin/bash-c "halt" so steht es im crontab als root drin
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: also gerade hast du aber noch was ganz anderes behauptet ;)
<sandobal> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/20/kubuntu-11-10-mobile-devices-sneak-peak/
<p0wny> sandobal's url: http://tinyurl.com/43sbeoz | Kubuntu 11.10 Mobile Devices Sneak Peak | Apachelogger&#039;s Log
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: und wenn du das mal 10sec lang anschauen würdest, was du grade gepastet hast...
<waterstorm> LetoTe2nd: hab mich kurz belesen und gemerkt, dass init 5 falsch war und in nem andern beitrag stand dass so drin
<guntbert> waterstorm: wirklich kein  blank hinter bash?
<waterstorm> blank?
<guntbert> leerzeichen
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: tja, nachdem da weder download noch architekturangabe stehen ist die antwort wohl nein.
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: führ doch einfach mal '/bin/bash-c "halt"' aus, dann sehen wir weiter.
<sandobal> also ist das ein fake mit plasma mobile?
<waterstorm> er geht aus
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: nein, ich denke nicht. aber da steht dass n900 und tablets die aktuellen targets sind. die laufen auf ARM. dein notebook nicht. fertig.
<sandobal> ach so, danke
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: darf ich das bezweifeln? wir haben jetzt hier ein paar möglichkeiten. entweder ist das was du hier pastest immer noch zusammengereimt und nicht das was in deiner crontab steht, oder du hast das absolut nicht getestet obwohl du es behauptest. was solls sein?
<waterstorm> ich habe es getestet. bisher nur manuell, jetzt teste ich mal den cronjob
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ich behaupte, du hast '/bin/bash-c "halt"' nicht getestet. punktum. und das mit den vollen pfaden bachtest du auch nicht.
<waterstorm> als cronjob geht es nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: also wenn _ICH_ das testen will was _DU_ als getestet behauptest, dann: http://pastebin.de/20325
<waterstorm> nach bash noch ein leerzeichen vor dem c
<waterstorm> und sudo vornedran
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ich darf dich zitieren:
<LetoThe2nd> 22:35 < waterstorm> LetoTe2nd: 0 01 * * * root /bin/bash-c "halt" so steht es  im crontab als root drin
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: soll ich noch was dazu sagen?
<waterstorm> habs falsch abgeschrieben
<waterstorm> sorry
<Guest19958> für sowas gibt es copy&paste
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: siehst du was ich meine? du rülpst uns hier irgendwelche informationen vor, die völlig inkorrekt sind. da ist support quasi unmöglich.
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: tut mir leid...
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ausserdem, denk mal über ein "which halt" nach
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ist ja nicht so als ob ich nicht 5mal nachgefragt hätte, ob du wirklich _EXAKT_ das getestet hast. das schlimme ist, dass du nicht nur falsch abschreibst, sondern dann auch noch überliest und nicht mitdenkst :(
<waterstorm> ah, ok...
<waterstorm> which halt bringt /sbin/halt als ergebnis 
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ergo: du gehst jetzt zurück auf los, ziehst keine 4000 euro ein, denkst nochmal nach, produzierst einen _KORREKTEN_ crontab eintrag und _DANN_ reden wir weiter.
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: tut mir leid...
<waterstorm> verklickt... sorry..
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: ok, werde ich machen...
<LetoThe2nd> Aradiv: magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen?
<Aradiv> LetoThe2nd: schon erledigt :-)
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: funktionierender crontab: 0 01 * * * /sbin/halt
<LetoThe2nd> Aradiv: danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: sehr schön :)
<waterstorm> zeiten habe ich testweise natürlich angepasst ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: schon klar. toll, wozu so ein mentaler arschtritt gut sein kann, nicht? :P
<waterstorm> braucht man im crontab immer vollständige pfade?
<waterstorm> für system-befehle?
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron - häufige fehler, gleich nummer 1....
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: lesen, nachdenken, lesen, nachdenken...
<sandobal> LetoThe2nd: Was ist deine meinung dazu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Plasma_Workspaces
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: keine, ich benutze kein kde, in keiner form.
<sandobal> aber der artikel beschreibt, dass es auch auf normalen pc läuft du meintest aber fälschlicherweise nur auf arm......
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: bitte kein "blablabla sagt..." links. mit angabe, wo's steht. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: und wie gesagt - sicher bringt man das wenn man weiss wie auch auf x86 zum laufen, ist ja "nur" ein anderer compiler. im ersten absatz sprechen die aber definitiv nur von ARMs :)
<sandobal> naja, ich dachte das sind zusatz packages die man istallieren muß aber da lag ich wohl falsch......
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: würde ich zumindest so interpretieren, ja :)
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: der knackpunkt ist nicht ARM/x86 - wenn ich nen compiler, sourcen und ne brauchbare runtime hab, bring ich alles zum laufen. nur ob irgendwer fertig laufende binaries, die du einfach installieren kannst bereitstellt ist ne ganz andere frage. und genau _DAS_ bezweifle ich bei dem von dir verlinkten gerade :)
<sandobal> okay, wünsche noch einen schönen abend und danke....
<kameluel> Hi
<kameluel> wollte nur kurz fragen, mit welchem befehl man dieses fenster startet, das bei untätigkeit innerhalb von einer minute herunterfährt
<kameluel> bzw das anbietet "neustart, abmelden, shutdown..."
<waterstorm> kann man eine neue e-mail-adresse bei einem gpg-key als neue basisadresse festlegen und die alte löschen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-12
<frauMeier73462> guten morgen, wo liegt die Seite auf meinem Rechner die im Firefox auf ist?
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: im Arbeitsspeicher
<frauMeier73462> und wie kann ich die html da rausholen?
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: Strg+S oder rechtsklick -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen
<dAnjou> und wozu das ganze?
<k1l> frauMeier73462: wenn du die seite nur öffnest dann liegt die nur im zwischenspeicher. es wird nicht alles runtergeladen und gespeichert (es sei denn du hast es gespeichert)
<frauMeier73462> ich bräuchte aber so was wie einen pointer auf die richtige adresse im ram
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> brauchst du nicht
<k1l> frauMeier73462: was willst du denn eigentlich machen?
<frauMeier73462> und warum nicht?
<frauMeier73462> ich baue gerade an einem fußballmanager
<frauMeier73462> und will ein paar sachen auswerten von seiten
<frauMeier73462> ergebnisse tore usw
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: das macht man so nicht
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: womit schreibst du den?
<frauMeier73462> wenn ich seite per curl lade,bekomme ich nicht das was ich will
<frauMeier73462> da anscheinend der seitenbetreiber merkt das ich nicht mit einem echten browser on bin
<frauMeier73462> python
<dAnjou> und welche seite?
<frauMeier73462> jetzt ging es doch
<frauMeier73462> tut mir leid,irgentwie war ein fehler drin
<frauMeier73462> bundesliga.de
<frauMeier73462> trotzdem würde mich interessieren die seite aus den ram zu lesen ;)
<dAnjou> nein, würde es nicht
<frauMeier73462> doch doch,würde es schon
<dAnjou> das könntest du gar nicht
<dAnjou> und wie genau holst du dir die seite jetzt?
<frauMeier73462> hast du evtl einen link für mich mit ein paar infos dazu?
<frauMeier73462> curl
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: ja wie "curl"? wie genau?
<dAnjou> zeig mal die ganze zeile
<frauMeier73462> curl --request GET 'http://www.bundesliga.de/de/liga/tabelle/index.php'
<dAnjou> und das in python? wie?
<frauMeier73462> ne,das schnell mit bash
<dAnjou> python kann das auch
<dAnjou> entweder damit: http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/
<kubine> Title: Requests: HTTP for Humans Requests 0.14.1 documentation (at docs.python-requests.org)
<dAnjou> oder mit urllib2
<dAnjou> http://docs.python.org/2/library/urllib2.html#examples
<kubine> Title: 20.6. urllib2 — extensible library for opening URLs Python v2.7.3 documentation (at docs.python.org)
<frauMeier73462> thx! 
<dAnjou> und browser machen das ähnlich, allerdings in anderen programmiersprachen und damit in völlig anderen speicherstrukturen
<dAnjou> allerdings weißt du gar nicht, wo die seiten im ram grad sind
<frauMeier73462> genau das weiss ich nicht
<frauMeier73462> habe vor kurzem mit webkit einen browser gebaut
<dAnjou> und es ist auch ne völlig hirnrissige idee, die zu suchen
<frauMeier73462> da habe ich auch die .html nicht gefunden ;)
<frauMeier73462> wieso ist das hirnrissig?
<dAnjou> weil du gar nichts mit dem anfangen kannst, was da im speicher liegt
<frauMeier73462> falls ihr noch ein paar gute curl links habt, nur nicht schämen und zu mir damit bitte ;)
<vectory> frauMeier73462: abgesehen von dem versuch, mit kanonen auf spatzen zu schiessen, ist schon das auswerten von seiten auf diese art nicht gern gesehen
<frauMeier73462> wiso?
<vectory> weil das traffic erzeugt ohne dass du die werbung siehst :P
<vectory> k.A., is halt so
<frauMeier73462> damit müssen wir aber echt leben
<vectory> es gibt dafuer seiten, die ergebnisse in datenbanken vorhalten und ne api bieten, u.u. ist registration notwendig
<dAnjou> is übrigens kein ubuntuproblem mehr
<dAnjou> also husch husch
<frauMeier73462> hast du irgentwie auch recht
<dAnjou> frauMeier73462: wenn die die schnauze voll haben, bannen die einfach deine IP
<dAnjou> und dann guckste doof
<frauMeier73462> darüber mache ich mir eigentlich weniger sorgen,die fussballergebnisse liegen überall im netz rum
<obscura> hallo
<tobias234> hallo wieso kann ich fenster nicht mehr minimieren?
<tobias234> benutze gerade gnome3 mit ubuntu 12.10
<DreamThief> G'moin!
<netrunner_pion> Hello?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > netrunner_pion 
<kubine> netrunner_pion: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<netrunner_pion> das klingt schon mal gut, ich habe tatsächlich eine Frage zu oracle virtualbox
<netrunner_pion> Im moment bringt Oracle VM Virtualbox folgende fehlermeldung 
<netrunner_pion> Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/precise/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'contrib/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<netrunner_pion> also eigentlich kommt das wenn ich apt-get update in den Terminal reingebe
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: hast du das von hand in die sources.list eingetragen? hats schon mal funktioniert?
<netrunner_pion> nein
<netrunner_pion> Also von ganz vorne:
<netrunner_pion> Netrunner installiert: 4.2.1
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: ja, und nicht so oft enter dazwischen. einfach eine zusammenhängende frage, bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: ähm wart mal... netrunner?
<netrunner_pion> Hab am Anfang Virtualbox gestartet; dann kam die Meldung dass ich die neue version herunterladen soll
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: wenn du von dem hier http://www.netrunner-os.com/about/ sprichtst, dann hier kein support
<kubine> Title: About (at www.netrunner-os.com)
<netrunner_pion> das wollte ich aber nicht, ziel war es, dass das automatisch funktioniert; also habe ich folgendes befolgt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation?highlight=installation%20virtualbox
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: mit so pseudo-abgewandelten basteldistris hatten wir schon mehr als genug ärger. entweder ubuntu, bitte, oder die sollen ihren support selber machen.
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: sollte es der fall sein, kann du natürlich dennoch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen, da ist sowas kein problem
<netrunner_pion> ok, netrunner ist doch ubuntu 12.04 oder?
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: wenns ubuntu wäre, würds auch ubuntu heissen, oder findest du nicht?
<netrunner_pion> schon klar, ich dachte nur dass die basis die selbe ist und es deshalb keinen unterschied macht
<netrunner_pion> zumindest keinen großen
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: sorry, aber das behauptet jede basteldistri ("ist doch genau das selbe, gleiche basis und so") und am ende krachts ständig.
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: komm bitte wieder, wenn du ein normales (k)ubuntu hast. bis dahin entweder #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder eben deren eigener support (wenn sie denn dazu imstande sind.)
<netrunner_pion> das problem ist doch nicht dass es nicht funktioniert, sondern dass ich leider keine programmierkenntnisse habe um das zu verstehen...
<LetoThe2nd> netrunner_pion: das hat damit nichts zu tun, und mit programmierung schon dreimal nicht.
<netrunner_pion> ok thx
<NekoX> Ähm, ja. Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier her gehört. Aber XChat beendet sich ab und zu mal, vor allem bei DCC Übertragungen. Allerdings ohne Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04.
<C_A_M> Moin Moin
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411752/
<kubine> Title: wlan hp pavilion dv9000 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<C_A_M> ahh, systeminfo vergessen. ubuntu 12.04 precise 64 bit kernel 3.2.0-32
<koegs> C_A_M: schau dir doch mal den Artikel an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<C_A_M> danke, mach ich
<C_A_M> danke, problem gelöst. zwar auf ganz merkwürdige art und weise, aber hauptsache gelöst. der beitrag hat dennoch zur hilfe/verständnis beigetragen
<ksk> moin
<ksk> krieg ich das udev irgendwie aus nem precise noch raus? nein? saugt! :P
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, wie. Konkrete Probleme oder einfach nur Prinzip?
<ksk> möchte ausschließen dass udev das problem ist. mhm.. ich versuch erstmal ein variant=minbase von precise zu ziehn, ggf komm ich dann weiter rummeckern..
<dadrc> Du könntest ja mal ansagen, was schiefgeht
<dadrc> Gleich wieder da
<ksk> danke dadrc, aber solang ich schuld bin und das problem nix mit ubuntu ansich zu tun hat frag ich nicht konkret ;)
<danyasd> Mit adduser dany --ingroup sudo kann ich nun doch einen Benuter hinzufügen und ihm mit sudo root rechte geben!
<ksk> komtm drauf an was adduser zu "--ingroup" sagt!
<ksk> weiss ich grad nicht auswendig, aber klingt ja so
<ksk> s/adduser/man adduser/
<danyasd> wie meinst du? ich weiß komm nicht mit. gestern hatte ich ja das problem, dass das nicht funktioniert hat und k1l meinte dass mein image kaputt ist
<ksk> achso
<ksk> ohne sarkasmus: wie soll ich denn bitte dein problem anhand der von dir bereitgestellten information nachvollziehn? stell sinnvolle fragen bitte
<koegs> danyasd: du liest entweder "man adduser" oder du schaust dir "man usermod" an
<danyasd> passt das so nicht?
<danyasd> ok
<danyasd> Das eigentliche Problem ist ja, dass immer dieser dumme Fehler kommt und ich hab keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411807/
<kubine> Title: DANYASD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> hatten wir nicht so ein ähnliches Problem vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls? das "-bash: $'\r': command not found" kommt mir bekannt vor
<geser> ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wie das ausgegangen ist, aber es sieht nach einem Problem bei den Zeilenenden aus
<koegs> geser: ich denke das ist immer noch der gleiche nutzer :)
<danyasd> das war ich, aber dann sind wir vom thema abgewichen und jemand hat gesagt dass das image kaputt ist, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr ganz wieso. 
<jokrebel> danyasd: Warum bist Du denn root? Bin grad erst dazugekommen.
<danyasd> schon wieder diese frage.. ist das denn so schlimm? sudo -s
<jokrebel> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du? 
<danyasd> 12.04 LTS auf einem vServer
<danyasd> oder willst du genaues? ich weiß den befehl leider dafür nicht mehr
<danyasd> 64 Bit
<TheInfinity> danyasd: uname -a
<jokrebel> danyasd: Wer meinte denn, dass das Image kaputt ist? Und wie seid Ihr drauf gekommen? Eine Suche in den Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ könnte Dir beim erinnern helfen.
<kubine> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> danyasd: und lsb_release -a
<danyasd> Erstmal die Ausgabe von den Befehlen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411812/
<kubine> Title: DANYASD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<danyasd> Es war so, ich habe mit adduser daniel unter root ein konto erstellt und konnte darauf nicht sofort unter dem benutzer daniel die root rechte zeitweise zu nutzen. Es kam dann der fehler sudo must be setuid root. Und meine ausgaben von genau diesen 2 Befehlen wären komisch, deshalb ist mein Image kaputt. Es hieß "Wegen einer kaputten Installation, wenn Sie es sogar schaffen, sudo nicht mit setuid zu versehen."
<ksk> paste mal ein "stat /usr/bin/sudo"
<ksk> (nopaste undso)
<danyasd> vor dem zitat sollte eigentlich noch  "Dann würde ich mich mal umgehend beim Hoster beschweren :)".. hin 
<danyasd> unter welchem benutzer?
<ksk> egal
<jokrebel> danyasd: Sollte da nicht ein "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS" stehn? Und dann wiederum passt da die Kernelversion irgendwie ganzundgarnicht dazu…
<danyasd> Einfach hier rein kopieren oder wieder diesen paste service?
<danyasd> Ich glaube das wars, deshalb sollte ich mich beschweren. 
<danyasd> Ich weiß nicht was da stehen sollte, von mir aus kann da stehen was auch immer da stehen will. Hautpsache alles funktioniert und läuft gut! ;)
<jokrebel> danyasd:  : . Paste mal bitte die _komplette_ Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ksk> jokrebel: das ist inside vps - klar dass das die kernel version nicht "stimmt"
<danyasd> Kleinen moment, das wird aber viel
<danyasd> ich glaube soweit protokolliert mein ssh programm gar nicht mehr mit...
<danyasd> Was soll ich antworten?: 
<danyasd> Configuration file `/etc/init/nmbd.conf'
<danyasd>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<danyasd>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<danyasd>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<danyasd>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<danyasd>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<danyasd>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<danyasd>       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation
<danyasd>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<danyasd> *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<jokrebel> danyasd: Du hast doch NoPasten schon erfolgreich durchgeführt…
<danyasd> ja, ich wollte nur eine zeile kopieren, hab dann wohl ausversehen mehr erwischt tut mir leid. Ich wollte wissen, was ich antworten soll: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411817/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> danyasd: Das kam, als Du meine 2 Befehle ausführtest?
<danyasd> das kam bei upgrade ja, ich hab das davor vergessen auszuführen..
<danyasd> nach der installation. sollte man ja machen, soweit ich mitbekommen hab
<jokrebel> danyasd: Oder kam da vorher noch einiges andere? _Das_ hätt ich halt auch gern…
<jokrebel> danyasd: vor dem Befehl upgrade macht man _immer_ erst den Befehl update ;-/
<jokrebel> …außer man will sich sein System noch weiter zerschießen.
<danyasd> nein nein hab schon zuerst apt-get update gemacht
<danyasd> dann apt-get upgrade
<danyasd> dann kam das
<jokrebel> danyasd: Und warum zeigst Du uns nicht was "update" für Ausgabe verursachte, wenn ich schon extra nach dem ___kompletten___  output fragte? *seufz*
<danyasd> weil ich dachte ihr könnt mir die antwort zu dieser frage schnell sagen, dann poste ich den kompletten output. aber ich kanns auch mal bis dahin machen
<danyasd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411822/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> danyasd: Danke. Nun zu Deiner Frage: Die Zeilen 430 bis 439 hast Du gelesen?
<danyasd> schon, aber sagt mir nichts..
<azrael__> guten abend, folgendes problem apache läuft öffnet auch .php datein wenn das php skript im html drin steht dann passiert genau nichts, waere fuer jede hilfe und weiterfuehrende links dankbar
<ksk> "wenn das php skript im html drin steht"?
<azrael__> <html>.....<?php....</html>
<ksk> warum sollte man soetwas machen?
<ksk> das impliziert ja, dass der php parser auch .html files bearbeitet - was ja irgendwie..
<jokrebel_> danyasd: Dort kannst Du Dir halt den Unterschied der Konfigurationsdatei ansehn und entscheiden wie Du weiter verfahren willst.
<jokrebel_> danyasd: Ich nehm da auch gern mal die neuere vom Maintainer - pauschal kann man das aber nicht sagen, was besser ist.
<leszek_> hi
<jokrebel_> danyasd: Manche sagen auch dass man meist die Defaulteinsttelungen nehmen kann/sollte.
<danyasd> achja, so gings dann noch weiter: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411827/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> danyasd: läuft aber immer noch, oder?
<danyasd> ne war dann fertig
<jokrebel_> danyasd: dann bitte mal rebooten und dann nochmal ein update gefolgt von einem upgrade (wieder nopasten)
<dreamon_> Habe ZynAddSubFx installiert (ist ein soundkeyboard emulator) Ich soll "OSS Wave Out Device " eingeben /dev/dsp ist voreingestellt. Kommt aber kein Ton. Jeman ne Idee was ich versuche könnte?
<danyasd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411832/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> danyasd: Jetzt bitte noch ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher und nochmals pasten.
<xoreax> hallo zusammen kann mir jemand bei nem kleinen problem mit udev helfen?
<xoreax> hab einen usb/serial reader dem ich einen festen mountpunkt zuordnen will
<xoreax> habe die id rausgesucht und es so eingetragen:
<xoreax> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="ttyUSB?", SYSFS{serial}=="Reader 7C3D591", SYMLINK+="reader1"
<xoreax> aber er wird immer wieder unter ttyyusb0 gemountet
<bekks> xoreax: Hast Du denn auch ein /dev/reader1 ...?
<bekks> Das SYMLINK+= erzeugt einen zusätzlichen Symlink.
<xoreax> das verzeichnis?
<xoreax> wenn er es nicht alleine erzeugt nein
<xoreax> dann muss ich es händisch anlegen richtig?
<bekks> Wieso Verzeichnis? Nein.
<xoreax> ok
<bekks> Unter /dev liegen Devicenodes, keine Mountpoints.
<xoreax> ok wie erzeuge ich so einen?
<bekks> Das sollte das SYMLINK+= tun.
<xoreax> bzw so eins
<xoreax> ok
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da genau?
<xoreax> 12.04
<bekks> Und wo hast Du o.g. Zeile eingetragen?
<xoreax> etc/udev/rules.d/52-smargo-reader.rules
<xoreax> die standard rules fangen bei 70 an
<jokrebel> danyasd: Noch nicht fertig?
<xoreax> die datei hat die selben rechte wie anderen 2 dateien
<bekks> Probier es mal mit /etc/udev/rules.d/99-smargo-reader.rules
<xoreax> ok 
<danyasd> sorry jokrebel war grad essen moment
<xoreax> leider nein
<xoreax> [   44.616043] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd [   44.840362] ftdi_sio 3-2:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected [   44.840453] usb 3-2: Detected FT232BM [   44.840459] usb 3-2: Number of endpoints 2 [   44.840465] usb 3-2: Endpoint 1 MaxPacketSize 64 [   44.840470] usb 3-2: Endpoint 2 MaxPacketSize 64 [   44.840475] usb 3-2: Setting MaxPacketSize 64 [   44.843273] ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: Unable to re
<xoreax> oh... etwas undurchsichtig
<bekks> xoreax: Nimm einen pasteservice :)
<xoreax> http://pastebin.com/yfyqWx06
<kubine> Title: [ 44.616043] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd [ 4 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> xoreax: Und das komplette dmesg bitte auch noch.
<bekks> xoreax: Und ein ls -lha /dev/reader* auch noch.
<xubuntu449> Hey, i have a strange Problem. I'm in the xubuntu graphical setup right now. Graphic is working perfect, if i reboot X wont start. Is there a way i can copy the configuration from setup to my new system?
<xoreax> kommz
<xoreax> t
<bekks> !de > xubuntu449 
<xoreax> ls -lha /dev/reader* ls: Zugriff auf /dev/reader* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<xubuntu449> Oups, ich war schon so auf englischen support eingestellt.
<bekks> xoreax: Und dmesg...?
<xoreax> mache ich mom muss es umleiten
<xoreax> putty hat nicht genug platz ;)
<bekks> Musst du nicht. :) "dmesg|pastebinit"
<xoreax> mom muss schnell installieren ;)
<xubuntu449> Ich versuchs nochmal: Ich bin grade im xubuntu-setup, grafik funzt perfekt. Wenn ich nun das system nach dem setup reboote, friert alles ein. Laut den logs kann Xorg nicht starten. Gibt es eine möglichkeit die konfiguration vom setup irgendwie auf mein frisches system zu kopieren?
<xoreax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353599/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xubuntu449> "Xubuntu ausprobieren" stürzt eben so ab. nur der Setup ("Xubuntu installieren") funktioniert perfekt.
<xubuntu449> Selbes problem mit ubuntu
<xubuntu449> keine idee? Kann ich vielleicht irgendwo sehen welcher treiber und welche config verwendet wird?
<Streamstormer> xubuntu449: Mehr Info wären nett wie z.B Grafikkarte...
<xubuntu449> Grafikkarte ist Intel GMA 3600 mit Atom 3600.
<jokrebel> xubuntu449: Der Installer nutz IIRC nur minimale Grafik
<xubuntu449> anscheinend gibt es sehr bescheidenen support dafür, aber die aktuellen einstellungen funktionieren perfekt.
<xubuntu449> jokrebel: eben diese minimale grafik möchte ich nutzen, sofern das möglich ist. Mir ist allerdings nicht klar, wie ich das anstelle :)
<danyasd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411837/
<kubine> Title: DANYASD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<danyasd> das dist-upgrade
<jokrebel> xubuntu449: "aber die aktuellen einstellungen funktionieren perfekt" dann ist doch alles gut? Oder
<xubuntu449> jokrebel: nach dem abschließenden restart nach der installation funktioniert nichts mehr
<xubuntu449> ich schreibe diese zeilen vom installer, das installierte system friert ein und stürzt ab.
<xubuntu449> eben nur der installer ist perfekt konfiguriert. und eben diese konfig möchte ich irgendwie nutzen/kopieren
<Streamstormer> xubuntu449: benutzt du 12.04 oder 12.10?
<xubuntu449> 12.10
<danyasd> ich bin nun weg, jokrebel ich habs ja grad eben reineschrieben. schau heut abend nochmal nach, bitte meinen namen nennen dann seh ichs gleich, DANKE! :) :)
<jokrebel> xubuntu449: Der Monitor hängt direkt an der Grafikkarte? Könnt sein, dass da nur der Monitor nicht korrekt erkannt wird.
<jokrebel> danyasd: Moment
<jokrebel> danyasd: Das endete wirklich so?
<Streamstormer> xubuntu449: hm 12.10 sollte eigentlich rudimentären support haben mit der bootoption xforcevesa solltest du dich aber zumindest graphisch anmelden können
<jokrebel> danyasd: Vielleicht bin ja ja dann nicht mehr da, dann fängst wieder von vorne an.
<xubuntu449> jokrebel: Der monitor ist der eines Netbooks, untrennbar mit der Grafikkarte verbunden. wie kann ich verhindern das er nicht erkannt wird?
<xubuntu449> Streamstormer: xforcevesa klingt nach dem was ich gesucht habe, das werde ich ausprobieren. Wie kann ich am besten die bootoptionen abändern?
<jokrebel> xubuntu449: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xubuntu449> jokrebel: vielen dank
<jokrebel> xubuntu449: gerne und viel Erfolg
<xoreax> und schon  nen althaltspunkt bekks?
<jokrebel> danyasd: Na dann *wiedermalseufz* kontollier halt nachher ob bei "lsb_release -a" jetzt Ubuntu 12.04.1 (!) steht. Und dann kannst ja nochmal das versuchen, was Du eigentlich machen wolltest (was auch immer Deine merkwürdige Fehlermeldung die Dich hier her führte verursacht hatte…)
<xoreax> bin dann erstmal weg
<xoreax> einfach namen schreiben becks schauen später nochmal rein
<xoreax> sorry bekks ^^
<wanja> hallo,
<wanja> ich benutze ubuntu 12.04 64 bit auf meinem thinkpad t410
<wanja> leider kann ich seit der installation nicht brennen, ob wohl ich über ein cd/dvd- kombi brenner verfüge
<wanja> oh
<wanja> nein
<wanja> tu ich doch nicht, lesen bildet :p
<user06813> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit den dispatcher-Skripten im NetworkManager. Kann ich hier weiterschreiben?
<jokrebel> user06813: Weis zwar (noch?) nicht genau was Du meinst, aber wenn es sich um den NetworkManager eines aktuellen $Ubuntus handelt, wirst schon richtig sein.
<user06813> Gut! :) Ziel: Ich möchte den owncloud-sync client über ein dispatcher-skript starten, weil er, wenn er keine Netzwerkverbindungen hat, eine hässliche Fehlermeldung ausgibt.
<user06813> Dazu hab ich mir das folgende skript gebastelt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411842/. Es funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, nur startet owncloud nicht..
<kubine> Title: owncloud_dispatcher › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<user06813> der killall-befehl und der ping funktionieren allerding
<sdx23> user06813: Wie startest du owncloud denn normalerweise?
<user06813> wie meinst du das? also der normale start durch eingabe von "owncloud" im terminal funktioniert einwandfrei. auch wenn ich das skript direkt aufrufe wird der client gestartet. nur der networkmanager machts nicht mit.
<Fuchs> user06813: zudem, ist der Test da jemals wahr? Ein bisschen Debugausgabe einfuegen koennte da nicht schaden 
<Fuchs> user06813: dann koennte der User, der das ausfuehrt, damit zu tun haben
<sdx23> user06813: der Unterschied ist: der NM startet's als root, aus dem Terminal nicht.
<user06813> ja, der test ist wahr, habs anfangs mit echo und logdateien getestet; und mist, ja sry, auch ein "sudo -u %USER owncloud" geht nicht... oder passt da die syntax nicht?
<sdx23> mit "geht nicht" können wir weiter ins Blaue raten. Leite doch mal stdout und stderr in ne Datei um.
<ubuntu883> Moin, gibts eine standard Methode wenn der update dialog beim stoppen von bluetooth hängt?
<hansen> na ihr nerds
<sdx23> ubuntu883: Standardmethode um was zu tun?
<ubuntu883> zb fortfahren mit system update
<beaver74> ubuntu883, wo hängt das System denn, beim herunter laden oder installieren?
<ubuntu883>  /etc/init.d/bluetooth start|stop hängt stets
<ubuntu883> und beim installieren vom neuen bluez oder so wollte der bluetooth stoppen
<beaver74> ubuntu883, kannst du auf einer zweiten Konsole kontrollieren ob der Dienst noch läuft?
<ubuntu883> status ist not running
<ubuntu883> naja jetzt hab ich den dialog abgebrochen und partial upgrade geht auch nicht :D
<beaver74> ubuntu883, dann hast du deine Entscheidung ja getroffen :)
<ubuntu883> und nu?^^
<ubuntu883> apt meckert natürlich dass dpgk noch gelockt wäre
<ubuntu883> jetzt hab ich zur hälfte libs aus 12.4 und die andere 10.10^^
<user06813> sdx23, der owncloud-client gibt auf beiden nichts aus, allerdings kann man mittels owncloud --logfile log.txt so nen internen log aktivieren (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411847/). wenn ich owncloud diesen parameter im script gebe, erzeugt er keine log.txt, wird also nicht gestartet.
<kubine> Title: owncloud_dispatcher.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ubuntu883, du kannst apt-get upgrade nicht fehlerfrei ausführen? .. ok, dann kill dpkg, würde ich jetzt einfach so mal sagen, abgebrochen ist eh
<ubuntu883> nicht apg-get upgrade, hab den knopf zu 12.4 updaten genutzt
<ubuntu883> wo auch immer der unterschied ist
<beaver74> ubuntu883, dpkg ist da dennoch im Spiel .. Konsole öffnen, $ ps -A | grep dpkg ausführen, $ kill [PID]
<beaver74> ubuntu883, neu starten würde ich den Rechner jetzt nicht.. oder abmelden muss imho auch nicht gut gehen
<ubuntu883> dpkg startet sofort neu und behauptet dann wieder lock wäre immer noch da
<ubuntu883> das steuert wohl auf ne neuinstallation heut abend zu^^
<beaver74> ubuntu883, schau mal unter /var/lock nach..
<beaver74> ist da was verdächtiges?
<ubuntu883> ne
<beaver74> wenn ja, löschen
<ubuntu883> nix
<beaver74> nu weiß ich nimmer weiter :/
<beaver74> aber wir bekommen das hier schon hin :)
<beaver74> ubuntu883, starte mal $ sudo apt-get upgrade in der Konsole.. läuft das durch?
<ubuntu883> dpkg ist gelockt
 * beaver74 würde da jetzt ein $ killall dpkg ausführen
<ubuntu883> schon versucht
<ubuntu883> der update dialog ist hier noch ausgegraut und lässt sich nicht schließen
<beaver74> ubuntu883, dann würde ich versuchen die grafische Oberfläche zu beenden und den Befehl nochmal ausführen, also schauen ob dpkg noch läuft, wenn ja killen und apt ausführen
<ubuntu883> update-manager läuft aber nicht mehr
<sdx23> user06813: hm. Erzeug doch zumindest mal nen Zeitstempel in ner Datei, um zu sehen, dass wirklich zumindest das Starten versucht wurde. Womöglich gibt's auch ein Problem mit dem Environment, kannst das auch mal mit "env" ausgeben/in ne Datei schreiben und vergleichen.
<beaver74> ubuntu883, die relevanten Logs in /var/log/apt/ kannst du dir beizeiten dann auch mal ansehen
<ubuntu883> oO jetzt läuft upgrade plötzlich
<beaver74> GUI ist zu?
<ubuntu883> ne
<ubuntu883> krieg aber tausend unmet dependencies
<beaver74> ja, manchmal dauert bei solchen einem Abbruch das beenden der Prozesse.. denke ich
<beaver74> -en
<ubuntu883> soll ich einfach mit -f starten?
<beaver74> ubuntu883, nein, ich hätte es jetzt in deiner GUI erst gar nicht mehr gestartet.. versuch das oben genannte auf der Konsole auszuführen, und beende deine Oberfläche vorher
<ubuntu883> wie beende ich denn meine oberfläche
<beaver74> ubuntu883, strg-alt-f1, z.B., das ruft deine erste Konsole auf, dort dann anmelden
<beaver74> ubuntu883, dann mal ein $ service lightdm stop ausführen (falls du Unity nutzt)
<ubuntu883> xfce
<beaver74> dann ist es..
<ubuntu883> auch lightdm denk ich
<beaver74> schau mal ob du den Befehl fehlerfrei ausführen kannst
<beaver74> glaube auch
<beaver74> ubuntu883, du beendest damit natürlich alle offenen Programme, die unter deiner GUI laufen.. mal etwas spät angedeutet, aber dir hoffentlich klar
<ubuntu883_> lol
<beaver74> ja :) sry .. <beaver74> ubuntu883, du beendest damit natürlich alle offenen Programme, die unter deiner GUI laufen.. mal etwas spät angedeutet, aber dir hoffentlich klar
<ubuntu883_> apt-get upgrade -f will natürlich auch bluetooth updaten und hängt da jetzt auch beim stoppen vom bluetooth
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, bist du hier im Channel von einem anderen Rechner aus?
<ubuntu883_> ne hab lightdm wieder gestartet
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, dann sag sowas bitt
<beaver74> *bitte
<ubuntu883_> hmmm
<ubuntu883_> wollte mal bluez entfernen, und da meinte er ich soll mal configure starten
<ubuntu883_> nach generating grub.cfg hat der gelistet welche images er gefunden hat und hängt jetzt natürlich auch ^^
<danyasd> kann mir jemand diesen fehler beim konfigurieren von OpenVPn erklären? :( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411807/
<kubine> Title: DANYASD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, das kann auch gerne mal etwas dauern
<user06813> sdx23, und es lag doch an der wirren if-abfrage.... oh mann, ich hatte es vorhin wohl noch so stehen, dass meine echos "richtig" gedeutet wurden... wie könnte man das denn eleganter und v.a. richtig lösen? danke schonmal für die hilfe bisher :)
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, arbeitet deine Festplatte?
<ubuntu883_> glaube nicht
<ubuntu883_> hm vll doch
<ubuntu883_> wie lang dauert das denn
<sdx23> user06813: der Paste ist dahin. Aber: grep hat auch ne quiet- und count-Option, und das -z in dem if war imho nicht schön.
<beaver74> kann dir keiner sagen.. ubuntu883_, warte bist das aufhört
<beaver74> *bis
<ubuntu883_> sind bald 10min
<ubuntu883_> denke nicht dass da noch was kommt
<beaver74> hä?
<beaver74> wo sind das denn 10min :)
<ubuntu883_> naja 5^^
<beaver74> auch nichjt
<user06813> sdx23: okey ist gut, ich werds versuchen. danke nochmal!
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, ok, doch, 5 min
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, ist komisch, ja
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, die Platte arbeitet immer noch?
<ubuntu883_> ne
<ubuntu883_> wenn ich den beende will der natürlich wieder configure -_-
<beaver74> paste mal die leste Zeile hier
<beaver74> *letzte
<ubuntu883_> found memtest image
<ubuntu883_> wahnsinn dass wlan noch läuft :D
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, dann sende mal hierhin die gesamte Ausgabe seit dem apt Befehl
<beaver74> !paste
<kubine> beaver74: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<beaver74> :)
<ubuntu883_> audio mixer will zb nicht^^
<ubuntu883_> dafür muss ich das nochmal starten
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, ist apt durchgelaufen?
<ubuntu883_> apt sagt ja ich soll dpkg configure machen
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, man dpkg bitte lesen
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, man apt-get dürfte auch nicht schaden
<jokrebel> ubuntu883_: Du hast 10.10 direkt nach 12.04 hochgezogen mit dpkg, oder wie?
<ubuntu883_> mit dem update-manager dialog
<k1l> ubuntu883_: also 3 upgrades gemacht?
<jokrebel> ubuntu883_: nö - höchsten in nen 3er Schritt oder von 10.04 aus
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, das hättest du gerne mal sagen können
<beaver74> nuja, ich hätte fragen müssen :)
<ubuntu883_> hm vll wars auch 11.10
<ubuntu883_> ^^
<ubuntu883_> so genau weiß ich das nicht :D
<beaver74> und dein vllt hilft da mal gar nicht :/
<jokrebel> ubuntu883_: _Wir_ aber erst recht nicht…
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, und wie man so wirklich korrekt ein Upgrade auf eine neue Version ausführt hast du auch nicht gelesen.. :/
<apollo13> hat irgendwer schon mal was von SIGXCPU gehört?
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, mein Tipp: Daten sichern, System neuinstallieren
<ubuntu883_> das problem ist  doch nicht spezifisch zu ner ubuntu version..
<apollo13> das und SIGPWR bekommt mein banshee beim changen von titeln :/
<zylon> hi
<ubuntu883_> die wurzel ist, dass iwie die bluetooth treiber oder so zum notebook nicht passen und daher bluetoth starten/stoppen hängt. und dpkg kriegt es nicht geschissen wenn er bluetooth stoppen möchte
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, du hast da ber Dinge getan, die dir selber nicht mehr ganz klar sind, auf eine Art, die mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die vorgegebene war.. wer soll da bitte noch reparieren?
<zylon> ich habe gerade habe gerade ein upgrade gemacht, aber 2 Paket sind aus gelassen worden: http://www.xup.in/dl,15738725/54580paste.txt/
<kubine> Title: Download: 54580paste.txt | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<jokrebel> IIRC muss man nicht mit dpkg rumfummeln wenn man noch nicht mal apt-get richtig kennt.
<ubuntu883_> hab ich ja auch garnicht..
<ubuntu883_> nicht direkt
<beaver74> jokrebel, so wie das System jetzt aussieht muss er wohl.. ich weiß es aber auch nicht gamz genau, kann natürlich dass es einen besseren Weg gibt
<beaver74> oder Sie, ich weiß es nicht, sorry :)
<ubuntu883_> ja die frauenrate ist gigantisch hier^
<beaver74> :)
<jokrebel> ubuntu883_: Auch indirekt baucht der Normaluser dpkg eher selten…
<zylon> soll ich jetzt die Pakete die er haben will installieren? wollte ja nur ein upgrade und nichts dazu inst.
<ubuntu883_> ich hab update-manager gestartet
<ubuntu883_> und dann angeklickt auf 12.04 updaten
<ubuntu883_> und der hat sich dann beim stoppen von bluetooth aufgehangen
<k1l> zylon: das kann sein, dass die anderen pakete noch nicht katualisiert wurden und apt-get das deswegen noch zurückhält
<k1l> zylon: ich würde einfach noch mal etwas warten oder halt ein dist-upgrade machen
<zylon> dist-upgrade kommt auch nicht weiter
<zylon> ok, also dann erst mal waren, danke
<k1l> zylon: ja vlt sind die unten genannten pakete noch nicht auf dem server angekommen
<ubuntu883_> haha preparing the upgrade failed.. und dann kackt er auch noch ab beim problem senden :D
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, du kannst auch mal in den /var/log/dmesg.*.gz Dateien schauen welche Ubuntu Version du vorher hattest
<beaver74> ubuntu883_, paste da mal die 'Linux version' Zeile
<jokrebel>  : ubuntu883_: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ubuntulog_, hattest du diese Seite gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> sorry ubuntulog_ 
<inChange> eine guden abend, ich hab ne frage bei meinen ubuntu 12.10 kommt ständig diese meldung: "System program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now ? Canel Report problem..." Meine Frage wär jetzt woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das problem beheben kann. viel dank.
<Anticom> nabend zusammen
<Anticom> habe ausversehen den laptop von nem kumpel zerschossen... es läuft die 12.10er drauf; naja eher lief. Habe die kiste hart ausgeschaltet, als er grade noch updates installiert hat, weil sich der rechner aufgehängt hatte. Jetzt wird so gut wie keine hardware mehr erkannt (externe USB-geräte, interner wlan-adapter etc.). Alles was noch geht ist bildschirm und tastatur.
<Anticom> Wollte fragen, ob ich das ganze mit ner Live-CD wieder herstellen kann, oder ob ich die Kiste komplett plattbügeln muss
<jokrebel> inChange: Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch genauere Meldungen (villeicht irgend was mit Details oder so)
<jokrebel> Anticom: Du kannst versuchen, den Upgrade-Prozess händisch übers Terminal neu aufzurufen. Sitzt Du denn grade davor?
<ubuntu888> der pkg fixer im recovery mode lässt sich zum glück nicht von nem blockendem prozess aufhalten
<ubuntu888> jetzt ist wieder alles beim alten und bluetooth läuft sogar :D
<inChange> jokrebel, http://imgur.com/fZTfP das ist die meldung  mehr steht da nicht... 
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<Anticom> jokrebel jo, habe den laptop mit heimgenommen
<Anticom> habe ihn grade via Live-CD am laufen, weil ich die daten erstmal auf nen USB stick sichern wollte. leider fehlen mir die nötigen rechte und ein "sudo nautilus" bringt auch nicht viel
<koegs> inChange: geh auf Report problem dann kriegst du da irgendwo auch den Programm-Namen angezeigt
<Anticom> bin ein ziemlicher ubuntu-noob also bitte in mundgerechten häppchen erklären, was ich machen soll jokrebel ,falls das in ordnung ist :)
<jokrebel> inChange: Und wenn Du auf "Report problem" klickst?
<koegs> Anticom: was heisst denn "bringt auch nicht viel"?
<koegs> mit sudo könntest du dir zumindest die nötigen rechte geben, aber ein "sudo nautilus" empfehle ich generell nicht
<jokrebel> Anticom: Sudo Nautilus ist ein "no go"!
<Anticom> koegs ubuntu meint, dass er keinen root-ordner anlegen kann
<bekks> Was ist die exakte Meldung?
<Anticom> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<inChange> bei report problem kommt das http://imgur.com/OkPia 
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<bekks> Anticom: Wo steht denn da was von "ich meine ich kann / nicht anlegen"?
<Anticom> bekks das war son popup fenster, was jetzt nicht mehr kommt
<inChange> und noch ein bisschen mehr. was kann man da machen?
<Anticom> naja, also soll ich die kiste jetzt nochmal von der HDD starten, damit ich versuchen kann den update prozess über das terminal nochmal anzustoßen, oder soll ich noch irgendwas machen, während er über die Live-CD läuft?
<inChange> soll ich die dateien löschen die dort aufgelistet sind?
<koegs> wtf? wieso solltest du das tun wollen, inChange 
<inChange> ich weis nich ich bin doch so dumm wie schnittbrot :D
<koegs> inChange: mit verlaub, das könnte stimmen :)
<koegs> guck doch mal, dort wird bei "DuplicateOf" eine URL genannt, dort könnte dein Problem beschrieben sein und mit noch mehr Glück eine Lösung
<inChange> koegs, ok danke. das is mal nen versuch wert
<panis> nabend
<panis> Kann mir wer sagen, wie/wo Gnome3 seine xserver settings speichert?
<dAnjou> panis: warum?
<dAnjou> panis: komm bitte gleich zu deinem eigentlcihen problem
<inChange> koegs, ok, hab jetzt einige datei gelöscht die mir so vorkommen als ob sie für das problem verantwortlich währen. wie kann ich jetzt herausfinden ob das system wieder fehler frei läuft?
<inChange> *wären
<panis> dAnjou: ich müsste auf meinem zweiten Monitor die refresh-rate anpassen da sonst das Bild unscharf ist. Ich kenne das schon von Ubuntu und konnte das bisher übers NVidia-Tool regeln. Aber Gnome 3 und der nv-treiber sind nicht grad die besten Freunde.
<bekks> Der nv Treiber wird vm nvidia-tool auch nicht unterstützt. Installier nvidia-current (sofern deine Hardware kompatibel dazu ist) und nutze dann das Tool.
<dAnjou> panis: und über die "Anzeigegeräte" einstellungen geht das nich?
<panis> bekks: ich meine ja die nvidia-current treiber
<panis> dAnjou: da lässt sich nur die Auflösung der Geräte ändern
<panis> dAnjou: aber nicht die Wiederholfreeq.
<Pioncell> Hallo erstmal
<dAnjou> "nv-treiber" gibt es ja so auch gar nich mehr
<Pioncell> bin neu hier und würde gern eine Frage stellen zu Oracle Virtualbox 4.2.4
<bekks> Pioncell: Wieso stellst Du sie nicht endlich
<bekks> Pioncell: Ohne Frage kann man Dir nicht helfen :)
<Pioncell> wie kann man bei Oracle VM Virtualbox 4.2.4 USB freischalten?
<Pioncell> ohne dass ich was kaputt mache
<bekks> In dem man der offiziellen Dokumentation folgt und das Extension Pack installiert.
<sonotos> Pioncell: musste separat runterladen
<Pioncell> Extension Pack ist installiert
<panis> dAnjou: mit den nvidia-curren und nvidia-current-updates startet Gnome nur im fallback-mode und das nvidia-tool meldet, daß der nvidia-treiber nicht aktiv sei
<bekks> Pioncell: Dann muss dein User noch in der Gruppe vboxuser sein.
<Pioncell> Genau, wollte ich gerade sagen. Wie mache ich das? zur Gruppe vboxuser beitreten?
<Pioncell> habe Anleitungen im Intnernet gefunden, die sehen aber nicht sehr vielversprechend aus.
<Pioncell> Offizielle Anleitung beschreibt die OE Version oder so
<Pioncell> ich habe PUEL
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Es gibt seit 4.x keine OE/PUEL mehr.
<dAnjou> panis: kenn ich, hab ich hier genauso. allerdings stimmen die Hz bei mir. guck mal, ob dich das weiterbringt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59621/how-to-change-the-monitors-refresh-rate
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How to change the monitors refresh rate? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Pioncell> oh, dann hatte ich wohl eine alte Anleitung
<bekks> Pioncell: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pioncell> Ok, schau ich mir mal an...
<bekks> Pioncell: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp6405104
<kubine> Title: Chapter 3. Configuring virtual machines (at www.virtualbox.org)
<Pioncell> ok, ich glaub ich habs: 
<Pioncell> Bestehenden Benutzer einer weiteren Gruppe hinzufügen
<Pioncell> sudo usermod -aG <gruppenname> <benutzername> 
<Pioncell> für vbox....
<Pioncell> würde es dann lauten 
<Pioncell> sudo usermod -aG vboxusers pion
<guntbert> Pioncell: verwende sudo useradd <user> <gruppe> - ist sicherer
<panis> dAnjou: hmm, xrandr --output DVI-I-2 --mode 1440x900 --rate 75   -Bild geht kurz weg und kommt genau so unscharf wieder
<Pioncell> wenn "pion" mein benutzername ist, stimmt das so?
<Pioncell> ok also: sudo useradd pion vboxusers
<guntbert> Pioncell: mit usermods haben es etliche scon geschafft, sich aus allen anderen Gruppen rauszuschmeissen
<dAnjou> panis: dann kann *ich* dir nich mehr weiterhelfen
<Pioncell> komisch, dass das bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen nicht angeführt ist
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pioncell> ich rede von useradd
<guntbert> Pioncell: sorry, adduser statt useradd, also sudo adduser pion vboxusers, dann aus und neu einloggen
<Pioncell> ok, er zeigt mir eigentlich nicht an ob das funktioniert hat, aber wird schon geklappt haben
<bekks> Pioncell: Guck halt nach :)
<guntbert> Pioncell: log aus, log ein, tipp    id
<bekks> Pioncell: Wieso folgst du nicht dem Artikel den ich Dir gab?
<Pioncell> versuch ich ja, nur check ich das nicht ganz
<panis> dAnjou: Gnome 3 den nvidia-treiber unterschustern? Absolut aussichtslos?
<bekks> Pioncell: Was "checkst" du denn nicht?
<Pioncell> ich sehe gerade dass ich mit: newgroup das irgendwie auch neu starten kann oder?
<bekks> Pioncell: Nein.
<dAnjou> panis: das kommt nich auf gnome 3 an, sondern darauf, ob der treiber die karte unterstützt
<Pioncell> Wenn man einen Benutzer einer weiteren Gruppe zuordnet, muss man sich prinzipiell erst ab- und wieder neu anmelden, bevor die neue Gruppenzugehörigkeit aktiv wird. Wer dazu keine Lust hat, verwendet den Befehl newgroup.
<dAnjou> panis: würd ich behaupten
<bekks> Pioncell: Was "checkst" Du an: "Bestehenden Benutzer einer weiteren Gruppe hinzufügen: sudo usermod -aG <gruppenname> <benutzername>" nicht? :)
<bekks> Pioncell: Lies bitte den Artikel den ich Dir verlinkt habe.
<bekks> Pioncell: Und mach bitte nicht einfach nur Copy&Paste.
<guntbert> Pioncell: das fonktioniert maximal in einer shell, nicht in der GUI Sitzung
<panis> dAnjou: ich hab bis ebend Ubuntu 12.10 mit nvidia-current drauf gehabt - nu Ubuntu Gnome Remix
<panis> dAnjou: vorher war ja alles jut - danke erstma - ich h4x0r noch ma weiter
<Pioncell> jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr... ich poste mal was im terminal steht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411857/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<guntbert> Pioncell: Reihenfolge, jetzt cat /etc/groups, dann log aus/ein, dann id
<Pioncell> eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich mit dem Befehl: sudo adduser pion vboxusers bereits die Gruppe erstellt hätte und auch beigetreten bin...
<bekks> Pioncell: Das steht in dem Link den ich Dir gab, aber überhaupt nicht drin...
<Pioncell> "cat /etc/groups" funktioniert irgendwie nicht
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Pioncell> Ausgabe meint: cat: /etc/groups: No such file or directory
<bekks> Das ist eine sehr klare Meldung, irgendwie :)
<bekks> Die Datei heisst /etc/group
<guntbert> cat /etc/group     ich hab ein s zu viel geschrieben
<Pioncell> ok
<Pioncell> sorry mein fehler: Ausgabe sieht jetzt so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411862/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Pioncell: Ist dein Benutzer in der vboxuser Gruppe?
<guntbert> Pioncell: passt, ist er bekks 
<Pioncell> ich glaube auf diese vorletzte zeile kommt es an: vboxusers:x:117:pion
<bekks> guntbert: Ich weiß, aber er soll es auch sehen :)
<Pioncell> ok wie starte ich jetzt neu? muss ich den pc herunterfahren und neu starten oder muss ich nur complett ausloggen und wieder einloogen oder gibts eine alternative um das zu umgehen?
<guntbert> bekks: sorry, ich bin heut eher langsam - hast natürlich recht :-)
<bekks> Pioncell: Ausloggen, komplett, dann wieder einloggen. Oder neustarten.
<Pioncell> ok, danke bekks - bin bald wieder da.
<Anticom> eine kleinigkeit noch: das /home/meinUser verzeichnis enthält wirklich absolut ALLE benutzerdaten, die man so braucht, oder? (firefox, thunderbird, fotos, downloads etc.) - vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass ich als benutzer nicht händisch irgendwo anders was gespeichert habe
<Anticom> oder?
<Anticom> oh das oder hatte ich schon :D
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht. Wir haben keine Ahnung, wo Du was gespeichert hast.
<Anticom> bekks ich hab gar nix... ist ja nicht meine kiste
<bekks> Wir wissen es trotzdem nicht.
<Anticom> mir geht es in erster linie um alle nötigen dateien um den ff und thunderbird wieder herstellen zu können nach ner neuintsallation
<bekks> Dann würde ich alles sichern.
<Anticom> muss dann nacher doch einfach .mozilla und .thunderbird wieder in's dementsprechende home-verzeichnis ziehen und gut is, oder?
<Anticom> ja hab das komplette verzeichnis auf nen USB-stick gezogen
<bekks> Ich rede vom gesamten Rechner, nicht nur von /.
<Anticom> :O
<Anticom> was soll dann ne neuinstallation bringen?
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, warum man ein Backup macht, oder?
<TheInfinity> Anticom: das ist das backup. tart man und schiebt es auf ne wechsel hdd
<Anticom> hmm
<bekks> Damit man in so einem Fall zumindest wieder wirklich alle Daten hat...
<Anticom> wie gesagt, es geht mir explizit um thunderbird und firefox. keine einstellungen wurden verändert, wo eines der beiden programme irgendwas speichert
<bekks> Woher weisst du das so genau? :)
<TheInfinity> Anticom: dann brauchst du mir die versteckten dateien im home verzeichnis.
<Anticom> weil mein kumpel, dem der laptop gehört jenseits der 60 ist und nichts anders macht, als mails lesen und im internet surfen
<bekks> Und was passiert, wenn nachher der Wunschzettel für die Kiddies fehlt? Oder die Rechnung vom sündhaft teuren LCD TV? :)
<Anticom> die ganzen downloads vom ff landen standardmäßig im Downloads order und den hab ich auch
<TheInfinity> Anticom: DAS kann man recht fix verändern.
<Anticom> TheInfinity sprich alle verzeichnisse, welche mit "." beginnen?
<Anticom> TheInfinity ist aber immernoch so eingestellt gewesen :P
<TheInfinity> Anticom: man kann auch dateien ausversehen verschieben
<TheInfinity> Anticom: grade DAUs sind unglaublich kreativ bei sowas.
<Anticom> och leute, ich möchte doch nur wissen, ob .mozilla und .thunderbird für die beiden anwendungen reichen oder ob ich noch woanders was sichern muss
<bekks> Welcher Teil an "Das wissen wir nicht" war denn unklar? :)
<guntbert> Anticom: woher sollen wir das wissen?
<Anticom> -.-
<TheInfinity> Anticom: die antwort hast du schon - an sich ja, aber DAUs sind kreativ und machen manchmal dinge die man nicht erwartet, deswegen empfehlen wir dir komplettes backup.
<bekks> Wir können nicht erraten ob der User nicht doch irgendwas verbastelt hat. Und Du kannst das auch nicht.
<Anticom> könnt ihr wenigstens abschätzen, wie lange das dauert?
<bekks> Woher das denn?
<Anticom> auf der kiste ist neben dem OS kaum was drauf... eine hand voll MB vllt
<TheInfinity> Anticom: hängt von der externen hdd und von der internen ab ;)
<Anticom> würd's via USB 2.0 auf ne externe HDD ziehen
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal über welche Datenmenge wir reden. :)
<Anticom> ja reden wir von ner stunde, 10 stunden, tagen?!
<Anticom> :D
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Wie groß ist die Datenmenge eines Vollbackups?
<Anticom> sagen wir 5gb?!
<Anticom> das sollte hinkommen
<bekks> Schau nach, mit df.
<Anticom> kann ich das denn irgendwo rausfinden?
<Anticom> verstehe den output mit df nicht
<TheInfinity> 5 gb reines kopieren auf usb2 sind nicht mehr als 10 minuten. das taren wirste sehen, im idealfall auch net mehr als 20 mins. wird keine jahre dauern wenn du net irgendwas fürchterlich lahmes dadrin hast. wie einen lahmen flash speicher statt ner anständigen hdd.
<Anticom> TheInfinity könnte das ganze doch theoretisch auch unkomprimiert kopieren, oder ist davon abzuraten?
<bekks> Anticom: Die Spalten haben Bezeichnungen.
<Loetmichel> Anticom: komprimiert geht schneller
<Anticom> bekks ja aber sind die angaben in bytes? oder welche einheit
<Loetmichel> weil weniger datenmenge duch den usb2 gequält
<bekks> Mit df -h sind sie lesbarer...
<TheInfinity> Loetmichel: bei 5 GB ist das recht egal ;)
<Loetmichel> aktuelle cpu können das schneller packen als der usbpuffer leerläuft
<Anticom> 9,6 giga
<Anticom> also ~20 minuten?
<TheInfinity> Anticom: + kompression / einzelne dateien. rechne ne stunde ein.
<TheInfinity> Anticom: oder 1:1 kopieren, das macht dann spaß mit einzelnen dateien.
<Anticom> dann mach ich das morgen auf der arbeit
<TheInfinity> Anticom: zieldateisystem müsste dafür ext2/3/4 sein-
<Anticom> dazu hab ich morgen kein nerv mehr
<Anticom> TheInfinity sorry, aber was meinst du damit?
<TheInfinity> Anticom: du solltest die unix rechte beim kopieren erhalten
<TheInfinity> Anticom: tar macht das automatisch
<Loetmichel> andi: oder einfach ein acronis kaufen und ein image ziehen ;-)
<TheInfinity> Anticom: wenn du ntfs als dateisystem der ziel festplatte hast geschieht das beim 1:1 kopieren nicht
<Loetmichel> sorry, falscher chan
<TheInfinity> Anticom: weil ntfs / fat32 keine unix dateirechte kennt
<Anticom> okay wie wäre dann der kopier-befehl?
<Anticom> inklusive taren
<TheInfinity> Anticom: tar -cf /media/yourexternaldisc/backup.tar --exclude /media/yourexternaldisc /
<bekks> Und /dev auch weglassen, und /proc und /sys auch - sonst platzt die Platte bei kmem.
<Anticom> kmem?
<TheInfinity> bekks: klingt nach nem plan ;)
<bekks> Anticom: /proc/kmem ist ein Abbild des RAM. Also auch mal schnell mehrere Gigabyte groß.
<Anticom> oh
<TheInfinity> Anticom: also noch --exclude /proc und --exclude sys und --exclude /dev als parameter vor dem abschliessenden /
<Anticom> also tar -cf /media/device/backup.tar --exclude /media/device/ --exclude /dev --exclude /proc --exclude /sys
<Anticom> ??
<TheInfinity> Anticom: das / am ende fehlt. das was du taren willst. ;)
<Anticom> oh, hatte mich schon gefragt, wo das bei dir war, aber du hattest es ja^^
<Anticom> muss das dann /dev/ oder /dev heißen? (analog auch sys und proc)
<TheInfinity> Anticom: wurscht
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> oh und brauch ich nicht noch -r für rekursion, oder ist das beim taren automatisch mit drin? kenn das nur von cp oder grep oder so
<Anticom> wie gesagt, bin nicht grade so der linux-pro
<TheInfinity> Anticom: das ist drin.
<Anticom> perfekt
<Anticom> dankeschön, dann hab ich morgen was für die mittagspause :D
<TheInfinity> Anticom: viel spaß. *g
<Anticom> oh den werd ich bestimmt haben ._.
<TheInfinity> hrhr
<Anticom> so, dann läute ich auch mal den feierabend ein
<Anticom> ciao und danke an alle beteiligten helfer :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-13
<nutzerone> Versuche Ubuntu zum ersten mal, und jetzt irc chat 
<ring2> nutzerone, das ist schön. wenn du probleme hast, kannst du hier gerne fragen. zum allgemeinen quatschen bietet sich #ubuntu-de-offtopic an.
<nutzerone> Supper, lege mir nur meine erste Hilfe line ein, danke ring2 jetzt weise ich mer
<ring2> kein problem
<DreamThief> gude morsche!
<slartibartfast> wie heißt die Datei in der die  history gespeichert wird ? hab meinen Rechner zu voreilig ausgeschaltet , jetzt ist die history leer :-(
<k1l_> .bash_history ?
<grossing> Die vom  Browser, von der bash, von...?
<k1l_> oder meinst du die logs vom system?
<slartibartfast> k1l_, die .bash_history  hatte ich gemeint
<slartibartfast> danke
<slartibartfast>  die bash_history läßt sich nicht öffnen, ist das ünberhaupt ne Textdatei?
<slartibartfast> wäre ja eigentlich logisch, dass die jetzt leer ist :-(
<k1l_> warum sollte die leer sein?
<slartibartfast> ich denke dass die beim 'runterfahren' nicht mehr geschrieben wurde?
<slartibartfast> war aber nur geraten
<k1l_> die wird beim ausloggen/schliessen des terminals geschrieben
<slartibartfast> k1l_,  weißt Du ob das eine Textdatei ist?
<k1l_> ja ist es
<k1l_> nur wenn du den rechner ausknippst ohne dich ordentlich auszuloggen oder programme wie das terminal zu schliessen dann kann die nichtmehr geschrieben werden
<slartibartfast> k1l_,  ich schätze dass ich genau das getan habe - stupid me!
<jovando> hello, need support  please
<jovando> ach ja ist ja de
<jovando> muss aber vorher noch kochen
<jovando> bis dann...
<koegs> lulz -.-
<jovando> Hallo erstmal
<jovando> kann mir jemand helfen, damit ubuntu mein Touchpad wieder erkennt?
<jovando> habe einen Dell vostro 1310
<jovando> mit ubuntu 12.10
<jovando> jemand da?
<jovando> Hallo?
<LetoThe2nd> ja, es ist jemand da.
<jovando> ok, dachte schon mein internet funktioniert wieder nicht
<LetoThe2nd> was nicht zwingend heisst, dass immer gleich jemand a) zeit hat und b) sich mit deinem problem auskennt.
<jovando> ok, sorry
<jovando> mein problem ist dass ubuntu das touchpad nicht erkennt, maus aber schon (USB+)
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: liefer am besten noch ein paar details, wie: hats schon mal funktioniert, wenn ja seit wann nicht mehr, was war an dem zeitpunkt los, was hsat du schon probiert, etc. am besten handlich verpackt als eine frage, nciht in 10 einzelnen zeilen.
<LetoThe2nd> wenns dann jemand weiss, wird er/sie es sagen. wenn niemand was sagt, kann gut sein dass es einfach gerade keiner weiss. kommt auch vor.
<jovando> hat am anfang schon mal geklappt als ich 12.10 installierte
<jovando> ist dann zeitweise ausgefallen, schwer zu begründen....
<jovando> auch in anderen foren schreiben sie dass es irgendwie wie zufall ist
<jovando> da es aber keine zufälle gibt muss ich wohl irgendeine kleinigkeit geändert haben
<jovando> ich hatte nur 2 internetzugang bisher, nachdem ich 12.10 installierte
<jovando> einmal versuchte ich einen D-Link DatenStick zu konfigurieren (sehr kompliziert)
<jovando> hab aber meines wissens wieder alles rückgängig gemacht
<jovando> wenn ich: synaptiks als befehl eingebe kommt ein bug -> den hab ich schon mit so nem backtrace oder so weggeschickt
<jovando> was würded ihr den brauchen um einen Ansatz für die Lösung zu haben?
<jovando> übrigends habe ich mir auch schon das wiki über touchpads durchgelesen.
 * LetoThe2nd kann da leider absolut gar nichts beitragen.
<jovando> da steht aber mehr über das deaktivieren als über das aktivieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> grundsätzlich würde ich erstmal mit lsusb und lspci überprüfen ob das gerät aktuell erkannt wird...
<jovando> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411872/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando> warum eigentlich über usb? 
<jovando> das touchpad ist ja die fläche wo ich die maus bewegen kann, oder?
<jovando> auch die tasten Linke Maustaste sowie rechte funktionieren nicht
<jovando> Nach befehl synaptiks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411877/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando> ?
<jovando> keine experte da, der mir dabei helfen kann? 100 Leute online?
<jovando> ist hier jemand online??
<TheInfinity> !geduld > jovando
<kubine> jovando: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jovando> sorry, mich wunderts nur weil 100 Leute online sind und keine schreibt etwas. ich dachte ich wär irgendwie offline bzw. allein.
<TheInfinity> jovando: nicht jeder ist spezialist für synaptic touchpads. die, die sich damit nicht auskennen, antworten nun mal nicht.
<jovando> achso, das ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen. Ich weiß gar nicht was das genau für ein Touchpad ist; es ist ja im vostro laptop integriert; quasi die Maus für meinen Laptop
<jovando> Den Befehl: synaptiks habe ich nur erwähnt weil er im Touchpad wiki stand.
<jovando> Sind das eigentlich alles ubuntu-programmierer in dem channel?
<bauruine> Hallo. Ich habe das Problem das der Network Manager nach einer weile (warscheinlich zusammenhängend mit syspend to ram) nicht mehr auf eingaben reagiert. Er stellt weiterhin Verbindungen her die auf AUTO stehen allerdings lässt sich im applet nichts mehr anklicken bzw. das anklicken hat keinen Effekt. Auch ein restarten des network-managers behebt das problem nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> jovando: nein, eher zu 99.8% normale benutzer die eben in ihrer freizeit helfen wenn sie können.
<jovando> ok, sorry
<jovando> das klingt schon sehr gut bauruine
<jovando> wie kann ich den direkt jemanden ansprechen? gibts da einen befehl oder so?
<LetoThe2nd> jovando: wie schon gesagt - wir helfen gerne wenn wir können. aber je spezifischer das problem, umso unwahrscheinlicher dass es eben zufällig jemand weiss.
<jovando> alles klar, ich verstehe
<dadrc> bauruine, das ist eher das Applet, soweit ich weiß. `killall nm-applet && nm-applet &` sollte das Problem lösen
<bauruine> jovando, klingt für mich weniger gut :D
<LetoThe2nd> jovando: vllt. einfach heute abend so ab 19:00 nochmal fragen, da sind merkelich mehr leute da und lesen mit.
<jovando> ok, werde erst gegen 22 uhr nach hause kommen
<jovando> ok dadrc, ich probiere den befehl mal
<TheInfinity> jovando: im zweifel im forum die frage stellen. und der befehl war nicht an dich gerichtet ... sondern an bauruine.
<jovando> ups, was habe ich den jetzt genau angerichtet?
<bauruine> dadrc, das behebt das Problem. Vielen Dank.
<jovando> irgendwie bleibt er jetzt im terminal hängen...
<jovando> geht wieder... was habe ich den jetzt genau entfernt?
<dadrc> Nichts.
<jovando> und was heißt das: ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<dadrc> bauruine, gut. Das Applet "gehört" jetzt zwar dem Terminal, falls du das nicht willst, solltest du den Prozess noch disownen
<bauruine> dadrc, ok, ich schau gerade wie ich das am "schönsten" machen kann.
<dadrc> !nm-applet > bauruine, wenn du das in ein Skript packen willst
<kubine> bauruine, wenn du das in ein Skript packen willst: Das NM-Applet bleibt ab und an hängen, mit `killall nm-applet && nohup nm-applet &` lässt es sich neustarten.
<jovando> wie kann ich jemanden anschreiben?
<dadrc> jovando, nichts schlimmes, der Befehl startet nur die Netzwerkanzeige neu. Mal so generell: Keine Befehle ausführen, von denen man nicht weiß, was sie machen.
<jovando> ich mache das ständig, weil im ubuntuwiki immer irgendwelche befehle stehen und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nie was ich da eigentlich tu.
<jovando> aber eine andere Frage an ALLE: wie kann ich die internetverbindung (mobiles dateninternet von drei), für meinen zweiten laptop freischalten, der über lankabel verbunden ist?
<apollo13> im networkmanager eine shared connection einrichten
<jovando> cool und wie geht das genau?
<apollo13> kA, ich verwende so klickbunti zeugs nicht
<bauruine> dadrc, nochmals vielen dank. genau das wollte ich machen :-)
<jovando> du meinst gui?
<apollo13> ja
<jovando> schade
<jovando> und wie gehts über konsole? weißt du das?
<apollo13> mensch es ist ne gui, klick nen bisserl rum und du findest das schon raus
<dadrc> Gibt doch eine wundervolle Anleitung genau dafür: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#WLAN-auf-LAN 
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando> ok, und bevor ich wieder mein system zerstör... ist das das richtige um Mobiles internet ins LAN Netz weiterzugeben? Hier ist nur WLAN nach Lan beschrieben mit dem Befehl: 
<jovando> touch instant_ICS_WLAN_to_LAN.sh
<jovando> chmod +x instant_ICS_WLAN_to_LAN.sh 
<jovando> ups
<jovando> was auch immer das wieder heißen mag
<jovando> ...
<apollo13> WTF
<apollo13> jovando: warum liest du nicht einfach die links die man dir verlinkt?
<apollo13> bzw warum musst du dort die komplexeste variante nehmen?
<jovando> ich lies es schon die ganze zeit... nur ich versteh von dem zeugs nicht, bin quasi neu bei ubuntu und hab auch keinerlei programmierkenntnisse oder konsolenkenntnisse
<apollo13> brauchst du auch keine, lies genau den abschnitt den dadrc verlinkt hat und klick das im network manager zusammen …
<jovando> wenn es in tschechisch da stehen würde, wärs genau so verständlich
<jovando> ich nehme an, dieser link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#WLAN-auf-LAN 
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> ja
<jovando> bin ich gerade dabei, nur wie gesagt ich versteh das zeug nicht
<apollo13> nein du bist nicht dabei, du bist schon viel zu weit unten
<koegs> jovando: dann nimm dir zeit, lies es in ruhe und versuche nach und nach zu verstehen was man dir dort beschreibt.
<apollo13> lies einfach das was bei dem link steht und mach das schritt für schritt
<apollo13> sobald dort "LAN auf LAN" steht kannst wieder aufhören
<apollo13> alles darunter ist __nichts__ für dich
 * koegs vermutet leider wieder mal einen "ich scanne das wiki nach ausführbaren Befehlen"-Leser :(
<apollo13> und wenn der eine abschnitt noch immer tschechisch ist können wir dir leider nicht mehr wirklich helfen
<jovando__> ja natürlich sollte es ausführlich sein, trotzdem ziemlich schwer zu verstehen
<jovando__> zumindest wenn man nichts davon kennt
<apollo13> ähm
<jovando__> gibt es einen befehl um den network manager zu starten?
<jovando__> ich dachte eigentlich es wäre das symbol bei ubuntu rechts oben (3. symbol)...
<bauruine> jovando__, Ja das Network Manager applet ist in der Liste rechts oben.
<jovando__> System -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerkverbindungen
<jovando__> das finde ich leider nicht
<jovando__> ach ja, davor steht noch: Verbindungen bearbeiten
<jovando__> da komme ich über das menü noch hin aber dann ist schluss
<bauruine> jovando__, lies GENAU da steht ein _oder_ dazwischen entweder du benutzt das applet _ODER_ gehst über die Einstellungen.
<jovando__> ok, ich soll irgendeinen eintrag hinzufügen...
<jovando__> Wo finde ich bei Ubuntu 12.10 den Eintrag für Auto eth0?
<jovando__> bei network connection müsste es irgendwo sein oder?
<jovando__> hallo und so, kann mir jemand sagen bzw. eine schritt für schritt anleitung geben hierfür (ubuntu 12.10): einen neuen Eintrag mit Namen "ICS WLAN (wlan0) auf LAN (eth0)" als eindeutige Beschreibung hinzufügen. Unter "IPv4 Einstellungen" muss wieder "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" ausgewählt und die Änderungen übernommen werden.
<jovando__> ich möchte mein mobiles internet per lan an meinen zweiten laptop weiterleiten, sodass der auch internet hat
<dAnjou> jovando__: hat dein handy nen ethernetanschluss?
<jovando__> ich nutze einen huawei datenstick mit dem drei netz
<jovando__> und habe von dem laptop (bei dem dieses mobile internet eingerichtet ist) eine lan verbindung zu meinem andern laptop
<jovando__> auch ubuntu
<apollo13> jovando__: die schritt für schritt anleitung steht im wiki -_
<jovando__> ja, nur der kann ich leider nicht folgen weil diese gewissen beschreibungen nicht existieren...
<jovando__> gehen wirs nochmal durch.
<jovando__> einen neuen Eintrag mit Namen "ICS WLAN (wlan0) auf LAN (eth0)" als eindeutige Beschreibung hinzufügen
<jovando__> wie funktioniert das?
<jovando__> wenn ich auf "edit connections" gehe und dann auf "mobiles internet"
<apollo13> ernsthaft?
<apollo13> wer sagt was von mobiles internet?
<jovando__> und dann nochmal auf edit, dann komme ich auf die "ipv4 settings"
<jovando__> ich kann einen eintrag hinzufügen aber da steht nicht von name....
<apollo13> ich gebs auf
<jovando__> an apollo: es steht ja bei WLAN auf LAN: (gilt auch für UMTS/GPRS- oder Bluetooth-Verbindungen auf LAN)
<jovando__> und mobiles internet ist ja eine UMTS/GPRS Verbindung oder nicht?
<jovando__> also müsste das irgendwie funktionieren....
<jovando__> wenn ihr auch 12.10 habt und mal mit dieser anscheinend "schritt für schritt" anleitung das durchklickt werdet ihr irgendwo anstehen wenn ihr das so verfolgt
<jovando__> und auch deshalb bin ich hier um aktuell von einem der sich auskennt (und dieses Thema sollte eigentlich kein schweres sein) eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zu bekommen der man auch folgen kann, bitteschön...
<bauruine> jovando__, applet --> verbindungen bearbeiten --> unter kabelgebunden --> hinzufügen --> beliebigen verbindungsnamen wählen --> ipv4 einstellungen --> methode --> gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern.
<jovando__> ok, das konnt ich verfolgen
<jovando__> hab das umgestellt
<jovando__> das freigeben dürfte funktioniert haben.
<bauruine> "Das Kontrollkästchen "Automatisch verbinden" muss bei allen vorhandenen Profilen unter "Kabelgebunden" entfernt werden"
<jovando__> ok
<jovando__> nun scheint der erste laptop das richtig weiterzugeben
<jovando__> connection established
<jovando__> nur der zweite laptop kennt die verbindung noch nicht
<jovando__> muss ich hier auch auf "shared" umstellen?
<bauruine> jovando__, nein
<bauruine> jovando__, hast du bei beiden Profilen Automatisch verbinden entfernt? Und dann im applet "ICS WLAN (wlan0) auf LAN (eth0)" gewählt?
<bauruine> also die einstellungen schliessen und dann nochmals auf das applet klicken und dort auf "ICS WLAN (wlan0) auf LAN (eth0)" bzw den namen den du vorhin für das neue profil gewählt hast.
<jovando__> bei "wired" hab ich nur ein profil
<jovando__> muss ich bei "mobile broadband" das automatisch auch abstellen?
<bauruine> bei mobile broadband musst du nichts anpassen!
<bauruine> hast du vorhin die bestehende wired Verbindung angepasst? 
<jovando__> ja
<bauruine> ok das geht auch.
<bauruine> klick im applet mal darauf.
<jovando__> Wired Connection 1: Connection Etablished
<jovando__> also funktioniert laut laptop 1
<jovando__> beim laptop 2 hab ich teilweise ein grünes häckchen und dann wieder einen roten durchgestrichenen kreis
<jovando__> das wechselt sich alle 10 sekunden so ab
<jovando__> beim versuch eine webpage aufzumachen: Server not found
<jovando__> muss doch irgendwie gehen.
<jovando__> bei windows hatte ich da auch nie probleme
<bauruine> öhm wo siehst du das häckchen bzw. den kreis?
<jovando__> beim connection manager
<jovando__> dort ist ja immer ein statuszeichen der aktuell genutzen verbindung
<jovando__> jetzt hab ichs geschaft dass nur noch connection failed
<bauruine> jovando__, dort ist dhcp (das ist standard) eingestellt richtig?
<jovando__> hey jetzt funktioniert es 
<jovando__> hab eigentlich nur es wieder so zurückgestellt wie es war
<jovando__> komisch
<jovando__> juhu funktioniert
<jovando__> ist ja jetzt wieder sehr einfach da man es weiß
<jovando__> vielen dank bauruine
<sysdef> .o( alles ist einfach, wenn man weiss wie es geht )
<bauruine_> jovando__, np.
<jovando__> wie schreibt man den leute an, damit das so rot aufscheint?
<k1l_> die anfangsbuchstaben und dann so oft auf TAB bis es passt
<sysdef> !tab
<kubine> sysdef: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<jovando__> sysdef: so, oder wie?
<jovando__> sysdef: ist das jetzt bei dir rot?
<k1l_> jovando__: kommt auf die einstellung an, die der user in seinem client hat.
<jovando__> ok
<jovando__> eigentlich bin ich ja wegen einem anderen problem da: mein problem ist dass ubuntu das touchpad nicht erkennt, maus aber schon (USB+)
<jovando__> hat am anfang schon mal geklappt als ich 12.10 installierte ist dann zeitweise ausgefallen, schwer zu begründen.... auch in anderen foren schreiben sie dass es irgendwie wie zufall ist; da es aber keine zufälle gibt muss ich wohl irgendeine kleinigkeit geändert haben. ich hatte nur 2 internetzugang bisher, nachdem ich 12.10 installierte. Weiß jemand eine Lösung?
<jovando__> Oder was würded ihr den brauchen um einen Ansatz für die Lösung zu haben? übrigends habe ich mir auch schon das wiki über touchpads durchgelesen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando__> kann ich da irgendwie etwas reseten oder so?
<jovando__> oder irgend eine ausgabe posten die euch weiterhilft?
<koegs> jovando__: gibt es eine Bios-Option oder eine Tastenkombination um das Touchpad auszuschalten? wenn lsusb und lspci nicht anzeigt, wird es schwierig
<jovando__> ich wüsste nichts von einer tastenkombination
<koegs> jovando__: dann mach dich mal bitte schlau, guck aufs keyboard, guck ins Handbuch und im Bios
<jovando__> hier die ausgabe von lsusb und lspci: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411882/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> die hatte ich letztes mal schon gesehen, dort ist kein Touchpad gelistet...
<jovando__> naja, ich verwende dual-boot system auf dem laptop
<jovando__> und windows kann ich ohne probleme starten
<jovando__> funktioniert alles, leider habe ich immer probleme mit ubuntu...
<koegs> wundert mich jetzt ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht, wenn man Wikis nur halb liest, wild probiert und nicht versucht zu verstehen :(
<koegs> dann kriegt man auch in Ubuntu schnell was kaputt
<jovando__> ehrlich gesagt lese ich mir immer alles genau durch
<jovando__> aber du hast recht, verstehen tu ich fast nichts von dem was ich lese
<jovando__> vielleicht können wir das durchgehen....
<koegs> sorry, aber solange das Gerät nicht in lsusb oder lspci auftaucht, mach ich mir da keine große mühe
<k1l_> geh nochmal auf die suche nach den funktionstasten. und boote mal ein windows und stell es da mal aus und wieder an. nicht das der windows treiber das so abschaltet, dass das linux das nicht mehr an bekommt (gibt es bei Bluetooth recht häufig)
<jovando__> und warum muss es da aufscheinen? die tastatur scheint auch nicht auf und funktioniert...
<jovando__> versteh ich nicht ganz
<k1l_> jovando__: ds kommt daher, wie intern dieses dinge verkabelt werden und wie das betriebssystem damit umgeht.
<k1l_> tastaturen laufen eh komplett ohne treiber.
<jovando__> ok, ich dachte nur, weil das touchpad (also mausfläche mit zwei tasten) auch so intern scheint wie die tastatur des laptops
<k1l_> hier sind einige möglichkeiten aufgezählt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65736/touchpad-not-working-on-dell-xps-l501x an denen es auch liegen kann.
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Touchpad not working on Dell XPS L501x - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jovando__> ok, danke mal soweit, ich werde jetzt mal einen neustart durchführen
<jovando__> bis dann...
<user2> hey
<jovando> Hallo bin wieder zurück
<jovando> meine maus funktioniert wieder ....
<jovando> endlich :-)
<jovando> ich hab zwar nichts verändert aber sie funktioniert wieder tadellos
<jovando> trotzdem vielen dank an die, die versucht haben mir weiterzuhelfen
<koegs> jovando: kannst du bitte mal schauen ob jetzt was in lsusb/lspci auftritt?
<jovando> Hier die Ausgabe von lsusb/lspci: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411887/
<kubine> Title: lsusb lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando> koegs: Und kannst du dabei etwas erkennen?
<niklasfi1> ich habe probleme mit der audio-ausgabe, und würde gerne alsa neu starten welcher dienst ist das? (ich sehe alsa-restore und alsa-store)
<dadrc> Alsa ist kein Dienst
<dadrc> Kannst Pulse neustarten
<koegs> jovando: leider nicht, keine Ahnung wie bei dem Vostro das Touchpad verdrahtet ist :)
<niklasfi1> dadrc: mein problem ist, dass mpd folgendes in sein log schreibt: "Nov 13 15:24 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "hw:0,0": Device or resource busy" bevor ich mpd neu gestartet hatte war noch alles in ordnung
<dadrc> niklasfi1, hängt da vielleicht einfach noch ein toter mpd-Prozess rum?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: es schien mir so, weil mpd nicht mehr auf port 6600 zugreifen konnte, aber netstat -tulpn hat mir nur gesagt, dass da jemand auf 6600 horcht, aber keine pid dazu gesagt
<dadrc> Was sagtn `ps aux | grep mpd`?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: das ich mit vim gerade in der config rumfuhrwerke, aber sonst nichts
<dadrc> niklasfi1, und `lsof /dev/snd/by-path/<wie-auch-immer-deine-soundkarte-da-heißt>`?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: ich weiß nicht, was jetzt konkret das problem behoben hat, aber jetzt scheint wieder alles zu laufen.
<niklasfi1> dadrc: du hast nicht zufällig eine idee, wie ich es hinbekommen kann, dass ich sowohl ausgabe von mpd als auch anderen programmen gleichzeitig hinbekomme? wenn mpd gerade ein lied spielt geht nichts anderes mehr, und wenn man zum beispiel auf youtube ein video guckt, kann mpd nicht spielen
<niklasfi1> dadrc: jetzt ist mein ton ganz kaputt. ich bekomme bei jedem ton nur noch ein verzerrtes dröhnen
<dadrc> niklasfi1, für genau sowas ist eigentlich pulse da
<dadrc> kann mpd auch
<niklasfi1> dadrc: das heißt ich sollte mpd über pulse laufen lassen?
<dadrc> würd ich vorschlagen, ja
<dadrc> alles andere auch, pulse kann das dann sauber mischen
<dadrc> !mpd/server > niklasfi1 
<kubine> niklasfi1: Informationen zu MPD/Server finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD/Server
<dadrc> Falls du eine Beispielconfig brauchst
<niklasfi1> danke dadrc ich probiere schon seit mehr als einem jahr mpd so ans laufen zu bekommen, wie ich will, aber offensichtlich habe ich immer noch keinen durchblick in audio mit linux
<dadrc> Ich bevorzuge folgende Herangehensweise: Alles in Pulseaudio stopfen, nie wieder drum kümmern.
<niklasfi1> dadrc: nur schade, dass mpd standardmäßig mit alsa ausgeliefert wird.
<niklasfi1> soll nicht so wie so alles auf gstreamer umgestellt werden?
<dadrc> Naja, von Leuten, die mpd benutzen, wird meiner Meinung nach zu Recht erwartet, dass sie die Config aufmachen und an ihre Wünsche anpassen können
<dadrc> Und gstreamer hat erstmal wenig mit dem Audiosystem darunter zu tun
<niklasfi1> es scheint so zu sein, als ob der mpd user nicht auf den pulseaudio server schreiben dürfte. wisst ihr, wie ich das beheben kann?
<dadrc> steht im wikiartikel :)
<dadrc> musst den in die richtige gruppe stecken
<niklasfi1> dadrc: von mpd… ok
<niklasfi1> dadrc: das ändern der gruppe ändert nichts. ich bekomme immer noch "Nov 13 15:58 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: failed to connect: Connection refused"
<dadrc> Aber dein Pulse ist installiert und läuft?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: pactl stat sagt, dass da ein server sei
<dadrc> schon mal gut
<jokrebel> (Wie) kann es sein, dass MemTest86 vom Grubmenü einer Installation auf der Festplatte heraus massenhaft Fehler bringt, von der LiveCD aus aber keinen einzigen?
<dadrc> Kaputter Memtest
<niklasfi1> dadrc: als sink habe ich auch den von pactl stat genannten konfiguriert. leider ohne erfolg
<dadrc> niklasfi1, eigentlich müsste das mit den ersten beiden Zeilen gehen, der Rest ist lokal nur wichtig, wenn du mehrere Soundkarten hast
<dadrc> niklasfi1, guck mal im Errorlog von mpd, da könnte mehr stehen
<dadrc> Wo das Log ist, steht in der mpd.conf
<niklasfi1> dadrc: ich habs dir gerade schon zitiert :) öhhm wenn ich die einstellungen weglasse ist alles toll, nur (sagt mpd, keine fehlermeldungen mehr) nur leider spielt er jetzt jedes lied in 4-facher geschwindigkeit und ohne ton ab
<dadrc> kommt der stream in PA an?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: wie prüfe ich das?
<dadrc> am einfachsten mit pavucontrol
<niklasfi1> dadrc: meinst du unter "Wiedergabe" müsste da mehr als nur "Systemklänge" aufgeführt sein?
<dadrc> Ja
<niklasfi1> dadrc: nachdem ich pavucontrol geschlossen habe, tut es plötzlich… aber wenn ich es jetzt wieder starte wird immer noch nichts angezeigt
<niklasfi1> mpd kann ich jetzt auch neustarten, und es läuft danach immer noch
<dadrc> hey, fortschritt
<niklasfi1> dadrc: kann es sein, dass sich flash und mpd nicht verstehen? als mpd (kurrzeitig) tat, kam nichts mehr aus youtube an ton. dann habe ich mpd pausiert, youtube hatte wieder ton, nur jetzt habe ich wieder das ursprüngliche problem
<niklasfi1> benutzt flash alsa?
<dadrc> die alsa-schnittstelle von pulse, zumindest wenn du die offiziellen pakete benutzt
<dadrc> wenn nicht, keine ahnung
<niklasfi1> dadrc: ich benutze das offizielle paket
<dadrc> Dann sollte das Ding in pavucontrol auftauchen
<niklasfi1> dadrc: es scheint, als ob mein audio einfach kaputt ist :( wärend jetzt wieder mpd tat (weil firefox geschlossen), konnte ich in pavucontrol sehen, wie sich die geräusche stauen, die noch wiedergegeben werden müssen. (4x pidgin zum beispiel) als ich dann wieder pause gedrückt habe, wurden sie alle auf einmal abgespielt. mpd startet gerade wieder nicht, und das log sagt "Nov 13 16:22 : output: "MPD PulseAudio Output" [pulse] failed to pla
<niklasfi1> (sag mir, wo der text abgebrochen ist, er war wahrscheinlich mal wieder zu lag)
<dadrc> passt schon
<dadrc> Und ja, das sieht irgendwie echt nach 'nem ziemlich kaputten Pulse aus
<dadrc> Was isn das für ein Ubuntu?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: bekomme ich das einigermaßen unfallfrei auf werkszustand zurück? ein 12.10, aber ich glaube es war bis jetzt jede version zwischen 10.04 und 12.10, kann also sein, dass sich da im laufe der zeit etwas kaputt-upgedatet hat
<dadrc> niklasfi1, eventuell `dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio` und alle Configs in deinem Home wegschieben
<niklasfi1> dadrc: "alle Configs" = /etc/pulse, oder sonst noch etwas?
<dadrc> in deinem Home, nicht das systemweite Zeugs, dafür ist das reconfigure da
<dadrc> Spontan würden mir ~/.pulse/ und ~/.pulse-cookie einfallen
<niklasfi1> dadrc: letzteres habe ich nicht
<dadrc> na denn
<exoon> Hallo. Ich weiß, es ist besser eine Frage fürs Forum, aber ich probiere es zuerst mal hier. Ich würde gerne das Tastaturlayout ändern, sodass ALT und die Spezialtaste (Windows) vertauscht werden. Wo könnte ich ansetzen?
<dadrc> exoon, xmodmap
<niklasfi1> dadrc: hmm… immer noch das selbe mit den aufstauen tönen…
<dadrc> exoon, mal so als Beispiel: `setxkbmap -option compose:caps` macht Caps zum Compose-Key. Für den Rest: man setxkbmap
<dadrc> niklasfi1, sicher, dass dein mpd gerade pulse benutzt?
<exoon> dadrc, danke
<niklasfi1> dadrc: nein, aber ich habe es so in die config geschrieben, und seitem mpd ca. 20x neu gestarte
<niklasfi1> alsa ist auskommentiert
<dadrc> zeig mal die config
<dadrc> !nopaste > niklasfi1 
<kubine> niklasfi1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<niklasfi1> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355690/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> sieht eigentlich gut aus.
<dadrc> Passiert das mit den hängenden Sounds nur mit mpd?
<niklasfi1> dadrc: also ich kann zum beispiel mehrere vlc instanzen ohne probleme gleichzeitig laufen lassen
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> niklasfi1, dann würd ich eventuell einfach mal in #mpd fragen, so langsam geht das über meine Kenntnis von der Sache hinaus
<niklasfi1> dadrc: ok vielen dank auf jeden fall
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt memtest reinstalliert, aber immer noch das selbe. Nach einiger Zeit (noch vor 50% Pass) fangen masseweise Fehler an.
<dadrc> jokrebel, und du fährst die Teile auch mit der gleichen Config?
<dadrc> Nicht, dass die Version von der Live-CD nur die normalen und die installierte Version extended macht oder so
<dadrc> Und die gleiche Version?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Version sowohl LiveCD als auch von der Festplatte ist memtest86+ v4.20. An der Configuration hab ich bei beiden Versuchen nicht verändert, sollte als Auslieferzustand sein.
<dadrc> Guck noch mal nach, damit du auf jeden Fall die gleichen Tests machst
<dadrc> Sonst kann ich mir das nämlich nicht erklären
<dadrc> Außer, ganz eventuell (Achtung, brutale Spekulation): Timingprobleme, weil die Version von der CD langsamer läuft
<LetoThe2nd> das sicher nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> mach lieber mal ein diff der beiden binärfiles.
<danyasd> Kann mir jemand das erklären, bei der Konfiguration von OpenVPN :( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411807/
<kubine> Title: DANYASD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du hast komische Zeichen in der "./vars" Datei.
<ppq> ohne den inhalt der datei vars hat das keine aussage
<danyasd> das steht in der vars datei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411892/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> hi
<k1l_> danyasd: du darfst die files nicht mit windows-schriftzeichen schreiben
<k1l_> und die datei EASY_RSA/which.... findet er nicht
<danyasd> ah okey, die which ist 100% da und genau so genannt und unbearbeitet, in welchem format soll ich denn vars speichern?
<bekks> Nicht mit Windows.
<danyasd> Nichts von ANSI, Unicode, Unicode Big Endian oder UFT-8 ?
<bekks> Nicht mit Windows. Nein.
<k1l_> am einfachsten bearbeitest du die dateien direkt auf dem server im terminal
<k1l_> notepad++ soll man wohl auf UNIX umstellen können
<danyasd> würde leafpad in xubuntu gehenß
<bekks> Solange es nicht Windows ist, ja.
<danyasd> ich würde supergern ein linux nehmen, wenn die oberflächen nicht so zum kotzen wären
<bekks> Welche Oberflächen kennst Du denn bisher...?
<dAnjou> !desktops > danyasd 
<kubine> danyasd: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<danyasd> xfce lxde gnome unity und kde
<bekks> An eine davon wirst Du dich dann wohl gewöhnen müssen :)
<k1l_> danyasd: wenn du im alltag mehr übung mit linux sammeln würdest würdest du auch besser mit dem server umgehen können. weil bisher kommst du mit allen einfachsten anfängerfehlern hier an. und als root läufst du immernoch auf deinem server rum
<danyasd> ich würde das echt gern machen, nur wenn ich schon wieder diese oberflächen seh.. vielleicht kann ich mich ja an unity gewöhnen, ich schau mal was sich mit dieser überaus schönen linken leiste machen lässt
<bekks> danyasd: Erstmal solltest Du das nicht als root tun :)
<danyasd> ist sudo -s auch so schlecht? 
<danyasd> kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus..
<bekks> Solange du nicht _zwingend_ root Rechte für etwas brauchst, brauchst Du auch kein sudo.
<k1l_> danyasd: nein
<k1l_> danyasd: laufen polizisten immer mit der entladenen waffe in der hand rum und zielen auf menschen, weil einer ja ein verbrecher sein könnte? nein.
<k1l_> wenn man root braucht dann nutzt man sudo ohne -s und gut ist
<danyasd> hmm.. oke ich werds mir angewöhnen.. :)
<k1l_> wenn du nämlich als root sachen öffnest dann bekommt root die rechte der datei, und dann klappt wieder was nicht weil die rechte nicht mehr stimme
<k1l_> *entladen= entsichert :)
<azzitai> ^
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt memtest mal auf ner anderen Harddisk am laufen und bin diesmal schon bei fast 70% ohne Fehler (mit der anderen Festplatte hatte ich bei 50% schon >700000 Fehler). Wie kann das sein trotz einem "sudo apt-get install --reinstall memtest86"? Kann mir auch ein Festplattenproblem bei Memtest ein RAM-Problem vorgaukeln?
<jokrebel> Kann das vielleicht auch Filesystem-Abhängig sein?
<danyasd1> dann knall ich nun mal ubuntu drauf und versuch mich damit zurechtzufinden. ich wills ja auch ;)
<jokrebel> So - kompletter Memtest ein mal ohne Fehler durchgelaufen von Festplatte 2 aus. Und die Platte ist danach gefühlt wesentlich weniger heiß als die Festplatte 1…
<jokrebel> aber ich glaub ja inzwischen immer weniger an ein Ubuntu-bezogenes Problem. Deshalb hier erstmal </OT>
<eXtense> Hallo zusammen..Ich fühlte mich langsam von Ubuntu bedrängt. Ich habe noch 11.04 und sehe keinen wirklichen Grund für ein Upgrade. Und seit die Version nicht mehr supportet wird plagt mich jeeeeden tag trotz deaktivierter Aktualisierungsverwaltung das Fenster "your ubuntu version is not supportet anymore" (o.ä.) - Wüsste da jemand ein Mittelchen dagegen?
<k1l_> ja, keine EOL version nutzen
<eXtense> konstruktiver gings nicht oder? wie bereits gesagt, ich sehe derzeit keinen grund für ein upgrade. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, diese Meldung zu deaktivieren?
<k1l_> weil die zwischenversionen einfach nicht dafür ausgerichtet sind.  du solltest dir die LTS versionen angucken wenn du so lange bei einer version bleiben willst
<apollo13> eXtense: wenn du EOL sachen verwenden willst wird man wohl erwarten dürfen, dass du das selber rausfinden kannst ;)
<eXtense> apollo13,  habe ich ja versucht. mehr als "Aktualisierungsverwaltung deaktivieren" war nicht zu finden - das habe ich getan.
<jokrebel> eXtense: Vielleicht hilft ja "Netzwerkkabel ziehen", dann kann auch nicht mehr geprüft werden. Und ganz ehrlich, ein abgelaufenes Betriebssystem (welches auch immer) will man nicht am Internet haben.
<eXtense> k1l_,  wieso "nicht dafür ausgerichtet"? Ich bekomme keine Updates mehr, sehe darin aber kein kritisches Problem für ein Notebook, auf dem ich nichts weiter mache als Textverarbeitung und gelegentlich etwas googlen und PDF's schauen.
<k1l_> eXtense: du bekommst auch keine sicherheitspatches mehr für bekannte sicherheitslücken
<eXtense> k1l_,  korrekt. In wiefern ist das so dramatisch, wenn die einzigen Dinge die ich damit mache in LibreOffice und Wikipedia stattfinden? Auf meinem Hauptsystem habe ich das aktuellste ubuntu - klar. Aber auf dem notebook eben nicht. Aber wenn diese einstellung hier so verachtet wird, verzeiht mir die frage. Ich hatte auf eine konstruktive Lösung gehofft und nicht auf "wie verhindere ich, dass die marm
<eXtense> elade kleckert? - nimm stattdessen erdnussbutter"
<eXtense> herrje, ich glaube wenn ich jetzt erwähne dass in unserem Informatikkurs in Klasse 12 mit einem Ubuntu von 2008 gearbeitet wird, werde ich gleich gelyncht
<k1l_> eXtense: folgendes szenario: über bekannte sicherheitslücken wird dein system kompromitiert und nicht nur passwörter abgegfriffen sondern auch als spamhost oder botnet client misbraucht.
<k1l_> eXtense: da du aber selber davon ausgehst, dass du der herr der lage bist. sei der herr der lage. wir hier unterstützen offiziell keine EOL versionen. auch keine tricks um EOL versionen weiter zu benutzen. 
<eXtense> k1l_, auf dem notebook wurde noch nicht ein einziges passwort eingegeben und um beim surfen auf wikipedia ein kompromitiertes system abzustauben, erfordert es imo auch ein gehöriges talent. trotzdem danke ;)
<k1l_> eXtense: nochmal, das ist hier der offizielle deutsche support. hier wird es dazu keine anleitung geben. auch wenn du das anders siehst.
<danyasd> danke übrigens für vorhin, mit ubuntu funktioniert das :)
<bekks> Was hattest Du denn vorher? :)
<danyasd> ich habe auf einem windows rechner ein script von einem ubuntu server bearbeitet. jaja ich weiß, ein wenig lächerlich 
<danyasd> aber mit ubuntu funktionierts super, da kann man beim speichern zwischen windows und linux/unix umstellen. 
<Fuchs> das sind die newlines
<TheInfinity> danyasd: -> anständigen editor für windows besorgen. notepad++ zum bleistift.
<danyasd> möglich ;) aber ist ja nicht so, das ich schon wieder wo häng
<danyasd> ach ich mag abwechslung ganz gern, bissel ubuntu schadet nicht ;)
<danyasd> Ich will ja den VPN um nach china zu gehen, welcher port wird da am wenigsten wahrscheinlich gesperrt sein? also soll ich das lieber über 80 oder 443 laufen lassen, oder was ganz anderes? 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun. Wirklich gar nichts.
<danyasd> hm, wenn du meinst,hätt ja sein können
<bekks> Das ist ja kein Ubuntu-Problem, oder?
<danyasd> weniger, aber ich denke hier sitzen viele schlaue leute
<k1l> !ot > danyasd da ist der ort für solche nicht ubuntu bezogenen fragen
<kubine> danyasd da ist der ort für solche nicht ubuntu bezogenen fragen: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<danyasd> kubine ist echt nützlich, haha, aber danke für die info!
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-14
<swed> Hallo, ich hab in meinen PC eine neue NVidia Karte gesteckt. Beim Starten erscheint aber ein paar Sekunden nach Grub kein Bild mehr. Im Wiederherstellungsmodus konnte ich mich per tty einloggen und startx ausführen, bekomme aber Fehler wie "Failed to load the nvidia kernel modul" Was kann ich da tun?
<dadrc> swed, pack mal bitte `apt-cache policy nvidia-current` und `apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau` in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> !nopaste > swed 
<kubine> swed: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<swed> sofort, ich installier gerade nvidia-173
<dadrc> Wieso den -173? Wenn die Nvidia-Karte halbwegs neu ist, willst du nvidia-current
<swed> achso ok, wurde wo anders empfohlen. 
<swed> ich hab hier nur ne konsole, wie packe ich da was auf pastebin?
<dadrc> !pastebinit > swed 
<kubine> swed: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion und genaue Grafikkartenbezeichnung wären auch noch interessant
<swed> ubuntu 11.10, genaue graka bezeichnung weis ich nicht, lspci sagt geforce 820
<swed> 8200
<dadrc> ajo, 8200 reicht, nvidia-current müsste gehen
<swed> apt-cache policy nvidia-current: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357504/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<swed> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357510
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> swed, kannst du mal normal booten, dann mit ctrl-alt-f1 auf ein tty wechseln und mir die Ausgabe von dmesg geben?
<swed> soll ich vorher nvidia current installieren?
<dadrc> der ist installiert
<swed> zu welchem zeitpunkt soll ich in ein tty wechseln? wenn er beim starten am "ende" ist schaltet der monitor auf schwarz?
<swed> dann strg alt f1 geht nicht bzw macht er nix
<dadrc> Wo hast du denn dann die Fehlermeldung her?
<swed> konsole > startx
<swed> ist das jetzt ein größeres problem? :)
<dadrc> swed, weiß nicht, dafür hätte ich ja gerne das dmesg
<dadrc> aber startx ist auch gut.
<dadrc> mach mal startx und gib mir die Ausgabe von dmesg danach
<swed> dadrc: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357547
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> swed, hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<swed> jup, magst sehen?
<dadrc> Ja, bitte.
<swed> xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357552
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> swed, es wundert mich halt, dass der Treiber behauptet, es gäbe keine Nvidia-Karte in deinem Rechner
<dadrc> Was du mal machen kannst: Die xorg.conf umbenennen, dann neustarten. Dann sollte der Kernel sich einen passenden Treiber suchen
<dadrc> Müssen dann mal gucken, ob der nvidia-current 280 noch für die geforce 8200 funktioniert
<Ganders> Hallo JFFS2 partition is mounted, only resetting files MTD partition not found. Wie kann ich die JFFS2 unmounten ?
<catweazle> 8200 gab es nur für Mobil oder als Chipsatz-Grafik
<koegs> !mount > Ganders 
<kubine> Ganders: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<dadrc> catweazle, weißt du spontan, wie das mit dem Support aussieht?
<dadrc> Ich weiß, dass die Geforce 8 an sich noch drin sind
<catweazle> wenn es eine ist, sollte sie gehen mit dem Treiber, 
<catweazle> lediglich ein paar Chips mit dieser AGP-Bridge machen gewaltig ärger
<catweazle> normal einfach die config neu erstellen sollte schon helfen
<dadrc> swed, probier mal das Booten ohne xorg.conf aus
<Ganders> koegs: ich finde die JFFS2 partition nicht hm :-(
<catweazle> nvidia-xconfig --mode nvidia-auto-select
<swed> dadrc: xorg.conf umbenannt, neugestartet, wieder schwarzer bildschirm > Freude :) es geht :D
<swed> sorry ohne schwarzer bildschirm
<swed> :D
<swed> also es funzt
<swed> vielen dank :)
<catweazle> swed: das kann auch der noveau-treiber sein
<dadrc> swed, wird er wohl. Gib uns mal bitte `lspci` und `lsmod` als Pastebin
<swed1> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357574/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> swed1, urghs.
<dadrc> Du hast 'ne ATI-Grafikkarte.
<dadrc> Die funktionieren eher selten mit nvidia-Treibern.
<koegs> hihihihi
<Loetmichel> *schmunzel*
<dadrc> Wenn du jetzt also die proprietären Grafiktreiber für mehr Power™ willst, musst du flgrx installieren. Am besten mit Jockey, der macht das alles für dich.
<swed> ups, keine ahnung, auf der karte steht nix drauf, dann ist das gforce zeugs wohl der mainboard chip
<dadrc> Ja
<swed> hm, na dann sorry, und trotzdem danke :)
<swed1> Ich habe ein weiteres Anliegen und zwar suche ich seit einiger Zeit schon nach einer Lösung mit der der komplette Netzwerktraffic (system updates, anwendungen etc) durch einen Socks5 mit Authentifizierung geführt wird. Ich möchte dazu keine Anwendungsbasierte Lösung wie proxychains oder torify etc... sondern eher sowas wie Proxifier unter windows bzw. http://transocks.sourceforge.net/ (leider ohne auth.) welche als Netzwerkla
<swed1> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ohne Neustart mal schnell nachschauen kann welche Version mein BIOS hat?
<koegs> NTQ: mit Glück und dmidecode
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dmidecode
<kubine> Title: dmidecode › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> koegs: danke, hat geklappt
<NTQ> installiert hatte ich es schon
<coldjack> Wie kann ich das dm_modul laden?
<TheInfinity> modprobe
<coldjack> modprobe dm_mod 
<coldjack> ist das richtig
<coldjack> danke
<TheInfinity> coldjack: schau dir lieber den wiki artikel zu kernel modulen / dem kernel an bevor du da wild probierst ;)
<coldjack> =)
<k1l_> !kernelmodule > coldjack 
<kubine> coldjack: Informationen zu Kernelmodule finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<coldjack> Danke
<agentsoul> Hallo bevor ich gleich auf google verwiesen werde. wie lösche ich die "zuletzt verwendeten Dateien"? Ein löschen und Aktivitäten ausschalten in der "Privatsphäre" hilft nicht. Wenn ich etwa in audacious Dateien hinzufüge gibt es dort immer noch den Ordner "zuletzt verwendete Dateien"  und er ist immer noch voll auch nach einem Neustart.
<agentsoul> kurzer Neustart, gleich zurück
<koegs> lulz -.-
<dAnjou> agentsoul: du solltest das in Privatsphäre ausstellen können
<agentsoul> aha, die alte ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel wird auch immer noch vollgeschrieben wohl unabhängig vom Zeitgeist. Danke für das sokratische ;-)
<agentsoul> dAnjou: ja leider eben nicht
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Zuletzt-verwendete-Dateien-loeschen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> also man kann da zumindest das aufzeichnen ausschalten
<agentsoul> Ja, aber es wird wohl nach wie vor auch unabhängig von Zeitgeist noch oben benannte Datei geschrieben, wo sich Programme wie Browser oder Audacious die Dateien holen. bzw. Nautilus
<agentsoul> koegs: kenn ich, genau wie die Artikel zu Zeitgeist Privatsphäre Blacklisting etc hilft nur leider nichts
<agentsoul> Problem ist aber händisch gelöst
<agentsoul>  ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel löschen. Wo abgestellt werden kann, dass diese Datei geschrieben wird weiß hier vermutlich auch niemand oder?
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103890/is-there-a-way-to-completely-remove-recently-used-from-open-and-save-dialogs
<kubine> Title: places - Is there a way to completely remove "recently used" from open and save dialogs? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<agentsoul> Ich sehe schon in Nautilus wurde der "Verlauf löschen" Button entfernt. Früher gab es den mal. Ich freue mich sehr dass mit jeder neuen Ubuntu-Version der User mehr entmündigt wird und die Entwickler entscheiden welche Features gut sind statt einem eine gewisse Wahl in den Einstellungen zu lassen. Trotzdem Danke an alle Entwickler.
<agentsoul> und Danke für eure Tipps ich muss mal los
<k1l_> agentsoul: anstatt hier rumzuflamen solltest du das mal bei den gnome-leuten machen
<k1l_> das ist die richtige adresse im bezug auf nautilus und co
<agentsoul> wie gesagt, es ist nicht böse gemeint, ich bin für die Hilfe dankbar und auch dafür das es überhaupt Menschen gibt die Ihre Zeit in Linux, Ubuntu... investieren
<agentsoul> ich habe leider nicht genug Zeit und oft auch nicht das Wissen um mich einzubringen und dann bleibt mir nur das nörgeln ;-)
<agentsoul> jetzt bin ich aber wirklich los.
<Stylee3> hi
<Stylee3> weiß jemand wie man geteilte owncloud kalender in ubuntu thunderbird darstellt? sind bisher nur im webinterface zu sehen.
<k1l_> Stylee3: ich würds mal analog zu den google-calender sachen machen. aber keine ahnung wie man da den owncloud eintrag herbekommt
<Klingel> ich hätte da mal ne doofe frage
<Klingel> wieso kann ich meine externen medien in thunar doppelt sehen 12.10
<Loetmichel> bur
<Loetmichel> bug
<Klingel> bin ich also nicht allein?!
<Loetmichel> nö, geht mir genauso
<Loetmichel> und wenn man nach doppelte datenträger icons desktop googlet wird man auch fündig
<Klingel> ich finds total doof vor allem wenn man sie dann aushängt aber eine verknüpfung stehen bleibt
<koegs> das ist ein bug in thunar, sollte auch auf launchpad sein
<Klingel> danke für den tipp
<koegs> Klingel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1039375
<k1l_> das problem hatte nautilus auch mal mit mounts. wurde da aber schon gefixt.
<kubine> Title: Bug #1039375 “Duplicate partitions shown” : Bugs : “thunar” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Klingel> habs grad gelesen soll seit 05.11 gefixt sein
<swed1> Hallo, kann ich mit bei find auch ein Verzeichnis mit ausschließen?
<jokrebel_> swed1: " find verzeichnis ausschließen" an Google übergeben liefert > 63k Ergebnisse und schon der erste treffer sieht vielversprechend aus
<jokrebel_> swed1: Aber es is halt leicht, sich hier jemanden zu "google-frontenden" :-/
<swed1> nicht ganz, aber damit hab ich kleines Problem: "find /home/bla -maxdepth 1 -type d \(-path /home/bla/blubs -o \) \ -prune" bekomme ich nur ein "paths must precede expression" Irgendwas stimmt da an meiner Syntax nicht.
<jokrebel_> swed1: Sieht nicht annähernd dem String aus $-erster-treffer-bei-google ähnlich…
<jokrebel_> swed1: Und auch zB. http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=51044 sieht nichtmal ähnlich aus … ohne genauer (zu) wissen (zu wollen).
<kubine> Title: LINUX Thema anzeigen - find - Verzeichnis überspringen (at www.linux-club.de)
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> ich mö
<passt2> ich möchte für mein galaxy tab p1000 die firmware updaten
<passt2> wie kann ich das unter ubuntu machen?
<jokrebel_> passt2: Was sagen denn die einschlägigen Chats/Foren für das _Galaxy_ dazu? Sieht mir erstmal nicht nach nem Ubuntu-Supportproblem aus.
<passt2> ich lese mich gerade rein
<passt2> eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, winxp als VM zu starten und dort kies zu isntallieren
<hodes> hey, wie kann ich kontact samt allem anderen deinstallieren?
<koegs> hodes: "sudo apt-get purge kontact" und dann "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove"
<hodes> koegs: ok danke ´
<hodes> ist damit auch kmail wech?
<jokrebel_> <Ironie> format c: </ironie>
<hodes> jokrebel_: :D
<hodes> nope kmail is noch da
<hodes> ^^
<koegs> hodes: wirst du doch sehen obs in der liste ist, ansonsten das gleiche für kmail
<matzexh> Ich konnte bisher immer mit den erweiterten audio einstellungen (pavucontrol) verschiedene audio streams auf verschiedenen geräte legen... also z.b. musik auf die anlage, skype aufs headset. das geht nun seit kurzem nicht mehr oder ich finde die einstellung nicht mehr. jemand eine idee?
<wickedsick> hi, ist es jetzt einfacher optimus grafikkarten zum laufen zu bringen ? (bumblebee), wie ist primus?
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-15
<tidi> ich hab ein speicherleck
<blueoctopus> Hallo!
<blueoctopus> Wie kann ich Ubuntu installieren? Denn ich habe einige Probleme.
<blueoctopus> Denn mein Bildschirm wird bei der Installation  ganz einfach schwarz.
<blueoctopus> Ich komme gar nicht zum Setup.
<blueoctopus> Sondern einfach nur zum booten von der DVD.
<blueoctopus> Und dann der rosane Bildschirm.
<blueoctopus> Und dann gar nichts mehr.
<endstille> guten morgen, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich per git einen repository-commit lokal rückgängig machen kann?
<endstille> git revert hat mir eine Mail Nachricht erzeugt... aber ich nutzt das git als readonly
<LetoThe2nd> .. nicht kapiert.
<LetoThe2nd> die hast nen lokalen clone eines git-repos, ja?
<endstille> korrekt
<LetoThe2nd> und da drin ist ein commit, den du rückgängig machen willst.
<endstille> habe JohnTheRipper geklont, und nutze das seit ein paar monaten
<endstille> das neuste commit hat wiedermal zur unbenutzbarkeit geführt :(
<endstille> kooorekt https://github.com/magnumripper/JohnTheRipper/commit/6a3aa3c7ffa148e9a24d52039609bcb5fb444b84
<kubine> Title: OpenCL formats: more complete release_clobj() and other tweaks. · 6a3aa3c · magnumripper/JohnTheRipper · GitHub (at github.com)
<LetoThe2nd> mach dir nen branch auf dem aktuellen stand deines clones, und dann mach den revert.
<LetoThe2nd> oder noch einfacher, mach dir einfach nen branch-checkout des commits vorher.
<LetoThe2nd> also git checkout -b $LETZTERGUTERCOMMIT
<endstille> aso
<endstille> cool, versuche es sofort, danke
<LetoThe2nd> sry, so: git checkout -b meinbranch $LETZTERGUTERCOMMIT
<endstille> okay, hab mein debug-branch angelegt
<endstille> und.. wie kann ich den stand jetzt kompilieren? :) bin neuling in sowas >.<
<LetoThe2nd> also gerade sagtest du doch, dass du es schon seit monaten benutzt ;)
<endstille> ja, pull -> compile -> nutzen
<LetoThe2nd> ja und wo ist der unterschied?
<endstille> nutze eben nur den aktuellen stand des programms
<endstille> mehr nicht
<endstille> achso, jetzt pulle ich das
<endstille> macht sinn :D
<LetoThe2nd> hä?
<LetoThe2nd> warum jetzt irgendwas pullen, du hast doch deinen lokalen branch.
 * LetoThe2nd würde vorschlagen, da das echt kein ubuntu-problem ist, langsam mal ein bisschen grundlagenlektüre zu git zu geniessen.
<endstille> ok danke
<endstille> trotzdem :P
<patr|ck> moin
<patr|ck> gibts für ubuntu 12.10 keinen alternate installer iso mehr?
<dadrc> der ist auf dem normalen ISO mit drauf
<dadrc> Beim Booten Shift drücken, dann kriegst du ein Auswahlmenü
<patr|ck> oh
<patr|ck> dann kann ich bei 12.04 bleiben 
<dadrc> sehe zwar nicht, wie das zusammenhängt, aber ja, 12.04 wird auch noch 'ne Weile unterstützt
<inChange> kann für den ubuntu datei manager ein tool installieren wo man sieht welche befehle gerade in der shell ausgeführt werden wenn man in der grafischen oberfläche arbeitet. 
<patr|ck> mit dem standart installer von 12.04 kann ich nicht auf LVM zugreifen
<inChange> kann man*
<LetoThe2nd> inChange: nein, weil der grafische dateimanager natürlich die dateisystem apis direkt nutzt und nicht irgendwelche cli-kommandos abfeuert.
<dadrc> patr|ck, ja, und? Der Alternate-Installer für 12.10 ist ja noch da, nur halt nicht mehr auf einer eigenen CD
<patr|ck> aber für 12.04 braucht man noch die extra cd?
<dadrc> wenn du den alternate willst, ja
<patr|ck> schade
<swed1> Hallo,ich benutze Windows in einer VirualBox VM und habe da folgendes Problem bzgl. Fenster wechseln. Im Ubuntu sind einige Programme offen + das Fester mit der VM. In der VM sind ebenfalls einige Programme offen. Aktuell bin ich in der VM. Darin kann ich ja mit Alt+Tab durch die Windows Programme zappen. Wie stell ich es aber an das ich mit einem Alt+Tab ähnlichen Shortkey zwischen VM Fenster und Ubuntu Programme wechseln kann,
<swed1> in der VM bin?
<geser> VirtualBox wird vermutlich auch einen Taste haben, mit der man das "grab keyboard" der VM wieder lösen kann
<geser> "By default, this is the right Control key on your keyboard" (http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#idp8308688)
<kubine> Title: Chapter 1. First steps (at www.virtualbox.org)
<deem> kann man unter ubuntu irgednwie überprüfen ob der netzwerk manager mit einem bestimmten netzwerk verbunden ist und nur dann ein bestimmtes skript ausführen?
<dAnjou> deem: ifconfig?
<dAnjou> iwconfig falls es wlan is
<deem> prinzipiell sollte es nur ethernet sein, es könnte aber auch wlan sein, dann müsste ich aber zusätzlich noch prüfen, ob eine vpn verbindung besteht
<dAnjou> was machtn das script?
<deem> dAnjou: es soll samba freigaben mounten, die nur hier in der firma oder eben per vpn verfügbar sind
<sysdef> deem: ich denke ubuntu ist nicht derart speziell, dass man eine ubuntu-eigene loesung dafuer erfragen muesste
<koegs> deem: /etc/network/if-up.d und ab dafür
<deem> sysdef: willst du mir damit sagen, dass das kein ubuntu problem ist?
<dAnjou> soll er #linux joinen? ^^
<dAnjou> koegs: heißt das schon, dass er tatsächlich verbunden is mit irgendwas?
<sysdef> deem: dass die frage "wie macht man das in GNU/Linux oder bash?" sinnvoller waer
<deem> das eigentliche problem bei der ganzen sache ist, dass es nicht reicht einfach festzustellen, ob ich einen link habe oder nicht. ich muss auch feststellen, ob ich in einem ganz bestimmten netzwerk bin. ich habe mir dazu im netzwerk-manager mehrere ethernet netzwerke angelegt
<koegs> dAnjou: die scripte werden erstmal nur ausgeführt, wenn ein interface up ist, so auch der name
<koegs> die prüfung muss man schon selber machen
<koegs> ansonsten wäre ich total faul und würde mir ein kurzes alias/script basteln, was ich per hotkey/etc. aufrufe :D
<koegs> das mountet dann die sahres
<koegs> *shares
<dAnjou> wäre auch mein ansatz
<sysdef> deem: du willst einen befehl abhaengig davon ausfuehren ob ein device vorhanden ist?
<dAnjou> , weil sowas zu automatisieren, is echt anstrengend
<deem> atm hab ich ein alias, aber ich vergess meistens das vorher auszuführen, dann muss ich erst auf den timout warten, den alias aufrufen und dann wieder mein skript starten
<deem> sysdef: nein. abhängig, ob eth0 mit einem bestimmten netzwerk verbunden ist
<sysdef> die haben unterschiedliche IP bereiche?
<dAnjou> deem: übrigens gibt da ein tool vom ubuntu app showdown, was sowas macht
<sysdef> deem: die netze haben unterschiedliche ip address ranges?
<sysdef> beispiel: LANG=en /sbin/ifconfig eth0|grep -q "inet addr:10.0.0." && { echo mounten; } || { echo ignore; }
<dAnjou> deem: https://launchpad.net/cuttlefish
<kubine> Title: Cuttlefish in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<sysdef> man kann aus einfachen problemen auch riesen grosse projekte machen, klar.
<apollo13> aber die sind bunt und klickbar :)
<sysdef> kannst dir auch en starter icon auf den desktop legen mit dem befehl oben ;)
<dAnjou> sysdef: einfach?? erklär das meiner mutter mal
<koegs> Xubuntu 12.10, Thinkpad X1 Carbon, mein Battery-Icon wird immer 2x angezeigt, irgendjemand eine Idee wieso? http://i.imgur.com/JgSew.png
<dAnjou> sysdef: außerdem bin auch ich sehr dankbar für solche tools, obwohl ich fähig bin, es low-level zu machen
<sysdef> dAnjou: die wird ein icon auf dem desktop klicken koennen
<apollo13> koegs: klingt nach 2 verschiedenen applets, kill eines
<apollo13> es sei denn das rechte ist nur die anzeige dass geladen wird^^
<koegs> apollo13: die sind angeblich beide vom xfce4-power-manager
<apollo13> zupf mal den strom raus und schau ob eins verschwindet?
<k1l_> koegs: hast du ne bluetooth maus oder keyboard dran?
<koegs> k1l_: bluetooth maus
<k1l_> koegs: dann kommts vlt daher
<apollo13> haha, das wäre geil
<koegs> apollo13: das linke icon zeigt immer nur 79%, aber abhängig vom netzteil ob "stromversorgung angeschlossen"
<k1l_> bei mir erkennt es auch die batterie meiner bluetooth tastatur
<koegs> scheint also nicht von der maus zu sein
<k1l_> (unter unity)
<koegs> ne, warte, tatsächlich die maus :D
<koegs> is ja geil
<sysdef> die batterieanzeige der maus?
<apollo13> crazy
<koegs> ich hab mich halt irritieren lassen weil sich die anzeige mit dem stecken/ziehen des Netzteils geändert hat
<LetoThe2nd> da hab ich aber auch schon was aufgeschnappt, dass es nen bug gibt dass die bluetooth-maus-batterie anstelle der laptop batterie angezeigt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> .. nur vergessen was dann rauskam dabei, sorry :-(
<sysdef> .o( der laptop bezog sein stom ueber BT und lief 3 wochen )
<patr|ck> wie kann ich nachprüfen ob beides cores auch benutzt werden?
<k1l_> patr|ck: am einfachsten grafisch wohl mit htop
<k1l_> oder mit der systemüberwachung
<stevieh> patr|ck: willste wissen, ob die Software deiner Wahl Multicore fähig ist oder ob dein Rechner mehrere Cores hat?
<patr|ck> stevieh, ersteres
<patr|ck> k1l_, danke
<stevieh> patr|ck: dann höre auf k1l :-)
<patr|ck> sieht aus als ob das klassische "top" da falsche angaben macht
<patr|ck> unter htop sieht das okay aus wenn ich große datenmengen kopiere
<patr|ck> fein
<vlt> k1l_: Kann aber auch andere Ursachen haben. Nicht immer bin ich schuld ;-)
<patr|ck> unfein. das "cp" legt bei größeren datenmengen trotzdem den rechner lahm
<LetoThe2nd> weil man für grössere mengen besser rsync benutzt :)
<patr|ck> die anderen programme müssen viel zu lange warten bis die auf die hdd zugreifen dürfen
<sysdef> patr|ck: es legt den rechner auch wegen waits lahm. (die zeit, waerend die CPU auf die andere, langsamere HW wartet)
<patr|ck> LetoThe2nd, rsync? statt "cp"?
<LetoThe2nd> dann noch ein bisschen ionice dazu, und alles ist gut.
<patr|ck> sysdef, nein die CPUs sind zum großteil idle
<sysdef> patr|ck: rsync --bwlimit=KPBS
<sysdef> die platten haben pipelines und arbeiten im bessten fall ohne die CPU zu belasten, busy sind sie trotzdem
<patr|ck> der I/O scheduler müßte das regeln
<sysdef> bzw. die controller
<patr|ck> das wenn ein prozeß rechenzeit bekommt dass ihm auch einen teil der I/O resourcen zustehen
<LetoThe2nd> patr|ck: und woher soll der scheduler wissen, welcher thread nun für dich persönlich wichtig ist?
<LetoThe2nd> patr|ck: und die relation rechenzeit/io ist bestenfalls naiv.
<patr|ck> LetoThe2nd, selbes prinzip wie beim CPU scheduling
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: USB touchpad an die stirn kleben :)
<LetoThe2nd> patr|ck: klingt für mich gerade verdächtig nach "ich schmeisse mit buzzwords um mich" ;)
<patr|ck> ja, entschuldigung. ich bekenne mich als vollidiot der aus versehen die elite der IT Szene belästigt
<apollo13> was ne ssd nicht an problemen löst
<sysdef> wenn IO und CPU 1:1 synchron arbeiten wuerden waere das fatal
<LetoThe2nd> patr|ck: schliesslich weiss es der cpu scheduler ja auch nicht, wenn du es ihm nicht mittels nice sagst. ergo: er rät halt, und nicht immer richtig.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: der ist weg
<LetoThe2nd> wasn knallkopp
<deem> sysdef: die netze _könnten_ unterschiedliche ip-bereiche haben, die wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber groß, dass dies nicht so ist. lässt sich das nicht identifizieren, indem man den namen herausfindet, den der netzwerk-manager dem netzwer gibt?
<apollo13> deem: das bekommst mit glück über dbus raus
<apollo13> deem: aber wäre das nicht in allen fällen "Auto Eth0" -- woran nimmt dein network-manager die richtige Vebrindung?
<apollo13> s/nimmt/erkennt
<sysdef> deem: du kannst auch deinen DNS server pingen und sehen ob er erreichbar ist
<sysdef> beispiel: wenn du im RZ sitzt duerfte der ns.deinrz.tld mit max. 3 hops erreichbar sein. TTL richtig setzen, fertig.
<apollo13> hmm org.freedesktop.NetworkManager hat alles was man braucht imo
<sysdef> ping -c 3 -t 3 ns.deinrz.tld &>/dev/null || { echo "OMG, i'm lost"; }
<apollo13> sysdef: wieso einfach wenns kompliziert auch geht!
<sysdef> apollo13: stimmt. diese line in einen start button zu packen ist echt ne harte arbeit x.x
<sonym> servus
<sonym> ich habe ein kleines problem
<sonym> habe mir heute ein netbook zugelegt und ubuntu drauf installiert und sehe da dat teil hat ne eingebaute im processor n grafikchip welche treiber brauch ich für?
<k1l_> für die intel dinger braucht man keinen treiber. die sind im kernel und sollten so laufen
<sonym> steht aufm aufkleber amd
<sonym> wie sehe ich nach was für ein grafikchip verbaut ist?
<k1l_> lspci
<sonym> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9808
<sonym> wo finde ich treiber für dat teil?
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_ati >sony
<kubine> sony: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<koegs> k1l_: tabfail
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_ati > sonym 
<kubine> sonym: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<k1l_> siehe link. ich muss jetzt weg.
<sonym> danke
<sonym> also ich muss noch sagen die oberfläche rückelt nicht 
<sonym> vieleicht brauche ich keine treiber
<apollo13> ich würds mal lassen wies ist und einfach schaun…
<sonym> weiss ich gar nicht
<apollo13> merkst dann später eh
<sonym> bei was merke ich dat?
<koegs> scheint eine AMD Radeon 7340 zu sein
<sonym> ja ist eine
<sonym> koegs, korrekt
<sonym> und habe mittels glxgears getestet und hat 3d mit ca 60000 fps
<sonym> ist ok?
<sonym> koegs, was sagst du zu der grafikkarte?
<apollo13> glxgears ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber wenns rennt ist gut
<sonym> nice
<sonym> ubuntu 12.10 hats direkt erkannt .. 
<sonym> wie heißt die shift taste auf deutsch?
<apollo13> hochstelltaste
<apollo13> oder umschalttaste
<sonym> danke
<sysdef> feststelltaste?
<sysdef> oh, ne, das war caps
<sysdef> apollo13: uh, 100 punkte. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shift_key -> deutsch -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umschalttaste
<kubine> Title: Shift key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<sonym> ich habe noch ne frage.. wie kann ich die tastenkürzel in libreoffice-word so umstellen wie msoffice-word?
<sonym> gibt vieleicht ein plugin für?
<sonym> egal..
<pARESit> hi, wo muss ich nachschauen, wenn das networmanage-applet nicht richtig funktioniert, also die anzeige im panel nicht stimmt? 
<pARESit> also ganz allgemein, scheint nur das symbol nicht zu "stimmen" … ebenfalls im menü, hab auch keine symbole für "tastatur" 
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> gibt es ein Trackingprogramm für ubuntu10.04 lts??
<Satorisanja> und wie wechsel ich die Java Version?
<apollo13> was willst du tracken und von welchem java zu welchem willst du wechseln
<sonym> warum habe ich kein briefumschlag symbol oben in der leiste?
<sonym> ubuntu 12.10
<Satorisanja> von der java version icetea zu sun-java
<Satorisanja> will ich wechseln.
<apollo13> Satorisanja: icetea ist das browser plugin, du solltest alle browser plugins die mit java zu tun haben deaktivieren
<Satorisanja> aha
<Satorisanja> und wie mach ich das?
<apollo13> ah wobei icetea ist scheinbar auch ne alternative vm, wie hast denn das installiert bekommen *gg*
<Satorisanja> bei browser games brauch ich doch javaplugins
<apollo13> ja, aber das will keiner
<apollo13> java im browser ist einfach nur unsicher bis zum get nimmer
<Satorisanja> ah ok. über das Software center
<sonym> Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM steht als grafik da
<sonym> kann mir einer helfen?
<sonym> warum habe ich kein messages menu mehr? :(
<dadrc> Hast du es vielleicht deinstalliert?
<sonym> nein
<sonym> ist drauf
<Fussel> *glaskugel mal schüttel*
<dadrc> sonym, dann brauchen wir mal mehr Infos.
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion, welche DE, seit wann?
<sonym> ubuntu 12.10
<sonym> de - unity
<sonym> seit heute .. frisch installiert
<dadrc> indicator-messages-gtk3 auch installiert?
<sonym> moment
<sonym> E: Paket indicator-messages-gtk3 kann nicht gefunden werden
<dadrc> Ich weiß, dass das bei Xubuntu kaputt ist, aber bei normalem Ubuntu ist mir nichts in der Richtung bekannt
<sonym> was mache ich denn jetzt?
<dadrc> Also, an sich sollte es funktionieren.
<dadrc> Du kannst mal in der ~/.xsession-errors gucken, ob da vielleicht irgendwas schiefgeht
<sonym> The messaging menu (normally in the top right) is turned off by default in 12.10. Simply open the "Broadcast preferences" application and check "Start service at login" to get it back.
<sonym> was meint er?
<sonym> wo finde ich diesen broadcast?
<dadrc> Müsste in deinen Systemeinstellungen sein, weiß gerade nicht, wie das auf Deutsch heißt
<dreamon_> Wollte gerade 2 Nagelneue Festplatten mit Gparted einrichten und Formatieren. Wenn ich das aber mache .. dann bricht er mit Fehler ab. Kann es sein, das man die erst irgendwie noch etwas vorformatieren muß?
<dadrc> Was für 'ne Fehlermeldung denn?
<dreamon_> Wenn ich es mal Formatieren konnte und daten darauf scheibe zeigt ein ein/ausgabe problem an.
<dreamon_> sollte ich es vielleicht mit dd mal voll mit nullen beschreiben?
<dadrc> I/O error klingt irgendwie nicht gut
<dreamon_> Ich meine das schon mal gehabt zu haben.. auch bei einer Neuen.. die mußte ich nur einmal komplett beschreiben. 
<dadrc> hast du schon 'ne Partitionstabelle angelegt?
<dreamon_> dadrc, Ja, das hab ich gemacht dann Partitioniert und dann mit daten beischrieben. 
<Guest672> hoi
<dreamon_> Die hier gerade läßt sich noch nicht mal partionieren.
<dreamon_> Ich schreib mal nullen drauf.. mal schauen wie sie sich dann verhält
<Guest672> hab nen problem mit meiner PCI-netzwerkkarte. hab ein backup in mein system eingespielt und seitdem findet er meine PCI-netzwerkkarte nicht mehr. außerdem heißt die netzwerkkarte vom mainboard nun plötzlich eth2 und nicht mehr wie zuvor eth0
<Guest672> "lspci -nn | grep -i ethernet" gibt aber beide netzwerkkarten aus, unter "cat /proc/net/dev", "ifconfig -a" und "ls /sys/class/net" erscheint nur eth2 (= netzwerkkarte des mainboards)
<ring1> dreamon_, i/o error hört sich generell eher nach defekt an
<Guest672> hab auch schon versucht die karte in nen anderen PCI-slot zu stecken - keine veränderung
<dadrc> Guest672, also, letzteres liegt an der /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dadrc> Kannst die ja einfach mal wegschieben und neustarten
<dadrc> sollte neu erstellt werden
<Guest672> ok, ich probiers mal
<Guest672> dadrc: ok, jetzt ist sie wieder eth0. aber eth1, also die PCI-netzwerkkarte, fehlt weiterhin
<dadrc> Na immerhin
<dadrc> Guest672, hat dmesg was Interessantes dazu zu sagen?
<Guest672> dadrc: hmm... also so generell nicht, er hat nur merkwürdigerweiße gleich 2x "r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded"
<dadrc> Kurz afk
<ben1u> Hallo, was musst ich im Befehl "ssh-keygen -R hostname" für "hostname" angeben?
<ben1u> *muss
<Fuchs> der Rechnername von dem Rechner, dessen keys Du gerne entfernen moechtest
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> hostname, also IP / aufgeloeste IP 
<Fuchs> so rum 
<ben1u> für "hostname" habe ich schon die IP Adressen ausprobiert und den usernamen.. die /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts bleibt dennoch unverändert.
<ben1u> kann das ein Bug sein?
<dAnjou> ben1u: wohl eher authorized_keys
<Guest672> kann mir sonst noch jemand bei meiner nicht gefundenen PCI-netzwerkkarte helfen? hab gerade mal nen live-system gebootet, da findet er merkwürdigerweiße beide karten...
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von lspci -k aus dem gebooteten Ubuntu?
<ben1u> ich habe in der /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts 3 verschiedene ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 Einträge und sie bleiben immer drin, egal ob ich für hostname eine IP Adresse oder den Rechnernamen angebe.
<Guest672> bekks: im live-system oder im "normalen"?
<bekks> Im Livesystem funktioniert doch alles, das ist uninteressant. :)
<Guest672> auch wahr :D sek
<Guest672> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411922/ (im live-system: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411917/ )
<kubine> Title: Guest672 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xreal> Das ist so ein "Misch-Offtopic": Habe unter Ubuntu 12.10 eine NTFS-Partition mit Hilfe der ntfsprogs erstellt und formatiert. Leider ist sie unter Windows XP nicht lesbar (RAW). Sieht jemand einen Fehler? parted --align=opt /dev/sdb mkpart primary ntfs 0% 100%  ... mkfs.ntfs --verbose --quick --sector-size 4096 /dev/sdb1
<Guest672> sind identisch
<bekks> Guest672: Ja, es werden ja auch beide Karten erkannt.
<Guest672> bekks: wtf... jetzt sind beide auch unter ifconfig
<Guest672> bekks: geht sowas dass nen live-system sowas fixen kann? oO
<bekks> Nein. :)
<Guest672> ok, dann war ich wohl nur zu doof ^^
<Guest672> dankeschön :)
<xreal> Scheint ein Problem von mkfs.ntfs zu sein ... bei der Partitionierung mit gparted klappt es.
<bekks> gparted ruft auch nur libntfs Zeug auf, genau wie mkfs.ntfs
<xreal> +bekks: kann man gparted dazu bringen, auszuwerfen, was es tut ?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, dazu nutze ich gparted zu wenig-
<xreal> bekks: benutzt du parted?
<xreal> Ich wurde gerade überzeugt, mein schönes fdisk aufzugeben, weil das kein GPT kann
<bekks> xreal: Nein, ich nutze auch kein parted (außer um ein GPT label anzulegen). Dateisysteme lege ich damit nicht an.
<xreal> bekks: benutzt du parted?
<xreal> nein stop
<xreal> bekks: was benutzt du denn?
<bekks> mkfs.*
<xreal> aber sicher kein NTFS :p
<bekks> Auch das nicht, nein.
<Guest672> xreal: wenn du NTFS benutzt, hast du wohl auch win, oder? warum legst du es nicht unter win an? ich hatte lange nen dual-boot-system, aber bewusst immer versucht bei ntfs die M$-tools zu nutzen. wenn man z.B. versucht mit gparted eine NTFS-partition zu verschieben, baut man sich nen böses eigentor...
<xreal> Guest672: Ich bin auf eine neue Platte umgezogen, auf der alten Platte waren Daten installiert, auf die Windows beim Starten zugreift. Wenn ich jetzt Windows starte, könnte es zu Problemen kommen. Ich wollte die Daten daher unter Linux austauschen, ohne auf eine WinPE zurückgreifen zu müssen.
<bekks> Wieso sicherst Du die Daten nicht einfach?
<xreal> +bekks: habe ich doch vorher :)
<xreal> Ich will sie nur außerhalb von Windows wieder einspielen.
<xreal> Verdammt, muss ich vielleicht "--partition-start 2048" setzen ?
<Guest672> xreal: ne mögliche alternative wäre ein umzug mittels dd
<bekks> Wohl eher mkfs.ext4 :)
<bekks> Guest672: dd zieht keine Dateisysteme um.
<xreal> Ich ziehe von HDD auf SSD um
<xreal> Daher möchte ich auch auf 'ne Sektorkopie verzichten.
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<Guest672> ja, natürlich nich bekks, aber du weißt schon was ich meine ^^
<xreal> die große Frage: 2048 oder 2049 ?
<bekks> xreal: Was hat denn HDD und SSD damit zu tun? :) Wieso sollte man dann keine Sektorkopie einsetzen?
<xreal> bekks: kommen sich die 4096 großen Sektoren nicht mit den alten Sektoren in die Quere? die war glaube ich nur 512 groß
<bekks> Das ist doch völlig wumpe.
<xreal> Wumpe? :)
<bekks> Blöcke sind Dateneinheiten, mehr nicht. Blockweise Kopien bedeuten einfach nur: "Kopien in Dateneinheitsgrößen von xy Bytes".
<xreal> bekks: Ich will's jetzt aber so hinbekommen :p
<xreal> Ich frage mich nur, was gparted anders macht.
<xreal> Witzig...
<xreal> mkfs.ntfs --debug --verbose --quick /dev/sdb1 && ntfsck /dev/sdb1 resultiert in "Unsupported cases found."
<inChange> wo liegt der source code von dem ls programm ? oder muss man den erst downloaden?
<bekks> Warum?
<inChange> bekks, ich wollte mir den mal anschauen, um evtl. ein bisschen c zu lernen.+
<bekks> Dann solltest wesentlich einfacher anfangen als mit den coreutils.
<inChange> bekks, nagut
<bekks> z.B. mit einem hello world. :)
<inChange> bekks, hab ich schon bin grad bei schleifen
<bekks> Dann hast du noch eine Menge vor Dir, vor den coreutils :)
<inChange> also du meist ich sollte erst alle grundlagen lernen und dann erst mir irgendeinen sourcecode reinpfeifen. ich weis gar nich was coreutils ist
<inChange> *mit
<bekks> coreutils ist das Paket in dem ls enthalten ist :)
<inChange> achso :D, eine frage hab ich noch wegen dem compileren und linken mit gcc. kann man den vorgang eigentlich irgendwie beschleunigen ohne das man den befehl immer wieder eingeben muss?
<bekks> Nein.
<inChange> ok danke. und sollte ich beim vim-editor bleiben oder ist der für anfänger ungeeignet?
<xreal> Ich glaube, ich habe das Problem gefunden: --sector-size verändert komischerweise Sector Size, Cluster Size, Index Block Size und MFT Record Size auf 4096
<bekks> Ja, dafür ist die Option da.
<xreal> +beeks: welche Einstellung ist denn dann für 4k Festplatten korrekt ?
<xreal> cluster size ?
<bekks> Sector Size, Cluster Size, Index Block Size und MFT Record Size
<xreal> +bekks: Müssen alle auf 4096 stehen?
<bekks> Warum gibst Du die Option überhaupt an?
<xreal> +bekks: Weiß mkfs.ntfs, dass es eine SSD ist ?
<bekks> Wieso sollte es das wissen wollen?
<xreal> +bekks: siehst du
<xreal> An zahlreichen Stellen im Netz steht, dass man die Blocksize z.B. für ext4 angeben soll. Unter WIndows muss ich auch angeben, wie groß die Sektoren beim Formatieren sein sollen.
<stevieh> blocksizes sind für die physikalische platte wirklich nur noch für die Galerie
<Feliwir> hi
<dadrc> Feliwir, wenn du das runtergeladen hast, ist apt-get nicht das richtige Tool
<dadrc> Manuell runtergeladene Pakete installiert man mit `dpkg -i`
<Feliwir> das ist das einzige was ich kann :D
<Feliwir> okay
<Feliwir> also in das download verzeichnis gehen und die datei damit installieren ?
<dadrc> Feliwir, ja. Musst halt dahinter den Namen der Datei angeben, den du installieren willst
<dadrc> Und mit Rootrechten natürlich, also sudo.
<Feliwir> ich hab aber ein paar dependencies mit autoremove glaub ich gelöscht
<Feliwir> ausversehen
<dadrc> Ist egal, die kannst du danach installieren
<dadrc> Aber erst musst du das Paket draufbringen
<Feliwir> okay es wird grad entpackt
<Feliwir> kann ich es auch irgendwie einstellen, dass das terminal mir das passwort anzeigt bei dir eingabe ?
<Feliwir> Fehler traten auf beim bearbeiten von: Skype
<dadrc> Feliwir, `sudo apt-get install -f`
<dadrc> Steht da auch :>
<dAnjou> das schnallt nie einer ey :D
<Feliwir> das ist aber auch kompliziert für anfänger :)
<Feliwir> ich hatte es damit schonmal installiert
<Feliwir> aber die anwendung ist net gestaret
<Feliwir> so fertig
<Feliwir> das hat jetzt aber nüt gemacht
<Feliwir> das hat die pakete entfernt steht im terminal -.-
<k1l_> Feliwir: pack mal alles was du da eingibst und als output bekommst in einen pastebin
<k1l_> !nopaste > Feliwir 
<kubine> Feliwir: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> weil wir sind hier sonst im blindflug, und du weisst nicht was wichtig wäre uns mitzuteilen.
<Feliwir> http://pastebin.com/vDQ9pFtX
<kubine> Title: stephan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Feliwir> fertig wars danach noch net :)
<k1l_> ist fertig. jetzt lädst du dir das skype von der skype homepage runter und installierst das
<Feliwir> das lief nicht auf 64 bit
<Feliwir> auch nicht das multiarch
<k1l_> entweder mit doppleklick (dann gehts über softwarecenter) oder per "sudo dpkg -i skype-paket.name.deb" im terminal. dann könnte man sehen woran es probleme gibt
<k1l_> Feliwir: hier tuts auf 3 maschinen. 2 64bit und 1 32 bit
<Feliwir> ich krieg als fehlermeldung: wrong architecture i386
<k1l_> zeigen!
<Feliwir> örm screenshot bei ubuntu ? :D
<k1l_> machs mit dem terminal befehl
<k1l_> dann kannste den text wieder nopasten
<Feliwir> okay
<Feliwir> warte ich mach es mal eben mit force install
<bekks> Würde ich nicht machen.
<Feliwir> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411927/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ist NICHT sudo dpkg -i skype-paket.name.deb
<Feliwir> achso da jetzt auch wieder so
<k1l_> Feliwir: was habe ich denn oben geschrieben?
<Feliwir> ah sorry überlesen
<Feliwir> bin im webchat
<Feliwir> da sieht man sowas schlecht
<k1l_> ich glaube du solltest dir mal 5min. auszeit nehmen und nochmal ordentlich daran herangehen. mit klick hier und schnell schnell machst du dir gerade selber das leben schwer
<Feliwir> naja jetzt hab ich aber das richtige eingegeben... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411932/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> Feliwir: was is das denn?
<dAnjou> das ist nicht 4.1
<k1l_> Feliwir: 1. welches ubuntu hast du? und wo hast du das paket her?
<dAnjou> wo hast du das her und welche ubuntu-version nutzt du?
<Feliwir> ich habs von der  homepage
<Feliwir> skype.com
<Feliwir> ^
<Feliwir> 12.10
<Feliwir> ist meine ubuntu version
<bekks> Ähm, neee :)
<bekks> 12.10 ist nicht Oneiric :)
<k1l_> Feliwir: geh jetzt nochmal auf die seite und hol dir das neuste multiarch paket.
<Feliwir> ich habs grad gedownloadet -.-
<k1l_> guck auch im donwlad ordner nach, ob da nicht noch ein altes skype paket rumliegt
<Feliwir> oh ich hab ein altes packet ausgesucht -.-
<Feliwir> zum download
<dAnjou> Feliwir: ich habe skype 4.1 gerade mit ganz genau 3 klicks und einer passworteingabe installiert
<dAnjou> so schwer is das echt nicht
<k1l_> Feliwir: auf der seite hat man eh nur 10.04 oder 12.04 zur auswahl
<k1l_> Feliwir: der tipp mit dem 5min. auszeit war ernst gemeint eben :/
<dAnjou> ich bin auch stark dafür
<Feliwir> und danach ? :D
<Feliwir> das wissen fällt nich vom himmel
<Feliwir> mich wird auch nicht die erleuchtung treffen
<dAnjou> danach klickste auf den button da unten http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/skype-for-linux-adds-windows-live-login-fresh-login-screen
<kubine> Title: Skype for Linux Adds Windows Live Login, Goes Multi-Arch | OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<dAnjou> und dann klickst du im downloadmanager der browsers doppelt auf den download
<Feliwir> jetzt kommt der selbe fehler wie beim software center bloß im terminal
<dAnjou> und dann klickst du im software center auf Installieren
<bekks> Und der ist...?
<k1l_> Feliwir: du klickst gerade wie wild irgendwo drauf. skype runterladen und den von mir vorgelegten befehl anpassen und abfeuern ist jetzt keine raketenwissenschaft. du stehst dir gerade selber im weg :/
<Feliwir> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411937/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Feliwir> deine befehle funtionieren ja auch nicht
<Feliwir> wie du da siehst
<KING_LEE> servus
<Feliwir> was hat der oberprofessor zu sagen ?
<guntbert> Feliwir: 1) mäßige deine Ton, *du* willst Hilfe
<guntbert> 2) es steht ganz deutlich da: falsche Architektur
<KING_LEE> ich hab vor einiger zeit hier schonmal mein problem mit dem ruhezustand meines rechners beschrieben (ubuntu linux 12.04) ich habe damals mei auf die blacklist gesetzt aber seither steigt der rechner auch so ab und an aus und das problem mit dem ruhezustand besteht nachwievor
<dAnjou> Feliwir: was sagt "uname -a"?
<Feliwir> das war eine anspielung auf die rakentwissenschaft ^
<dAnjou> guntbert: ich habe eben das 32er auf meinem 64er installiert
<dAnjou> guntbert: daran liegt es nich
<guntbert> dAnjou: ich seh nur den Fehler im paste
<dAnjou> deswegen sag ichs dir ja ;)
<Feliwir> wir sind uns also einig das skype installieren doch raketenwissenschaft ist ?
<dAnjou> 22:15:44 < dAnjou> Feliwir: ich habe skype 4.1 gerade mit ganz genau 3 klicks und einer passworteingabe installiert
<bekks> 1115 222157 < dAnjou> Feliwir: was sagt "uname -a"?
<Feliwir> was weiß ich ? :D Ich hab ubuntu gestern installiert
<bekks> Wie wäre es, den Befehl mal einzutippen, anstatt patzig zu sein?
<Feliwir> das hab ich da nicht rauslesen können das ichs eingeben soll ^
<xreal> bekks: Windows 7 erzeugt andere MFT-Einträge als ntfsprogs. Muss mich wohl mal auf deren Mailingliste verewigen.
<bekks> xreal: Wie stellst Du das denn fest?
<KING_LEE> und beim laden der oberfläche hängt er immernoch gut 5 minuten fest. soll ich mei wieder von der blacklist nehmen oder an anderer stelle weitersuchen? hab die fehlermeldung diesesmal leider nicht aufgeschrieben
<xreal> bekks: ntfsinfo -m
<Feliwir> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dAnjou> sieht genauso aus wie meins
<dAnjou> Feliwir: und jetzt bitte noch das hier eingeben: "dpkg -l |grep -i skype" (ohne "")
<Feliwir> was zeigt uname -a  jetzt an ?
<Feliwir> was bedeutet das
<Feliwir> okay danke ich versuchs
<xreal> +bekks: Soll ich die Ergebnisse mal posten?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: damit haben wir erstmal sichergestellt, was für ein system du hast. um auszuschließen, dass irgendwelche krummen sachen laufen.
<bekks> xreal: Ja, gerne.
<Feliwir> iU  skype                                     4.0.0.8-0oneiric1                         amd64        client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service
<dAnjou> -.-
<xreal> +bekks: Okay. Ich mache eben nur noch eine Formatierung unter XP, damit ich alle 3 Systeme habe. Windows 8 habe ich leider nicht auf einem laufenden System.
<dAnjou> Feliwir: das muss weg
<dAnjou> Feliwir: sudo apt-get purge skype
<Feliwir> also war noch was drauf ?
<dAnjou> sieht so aus
<Feliwir> okay ich installiers jetzt nochmal
<Feliwir> oder ?
<bekks> Prüf erstmal, ob es wirklich weg ist.
<dAnjou> bekks: n plan, was das U da heißt?
<dAnjou> manpage schweigt dazu
<Feliwir> ja ich hab des nochmal eingegeben und es kam nix mehr
<bekks> dAnjou: Ich tippe auf unpacked.
<dAnjou> Feliwir: dann nimm jetz aber das richtige paket
<Feliwir> sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<Feliwir> ich geb das jetzt so ein
<dAnjou> sieht gut aus
<Feliwir> immer noch: Paket-Architektur (i386) passt nicht zum System (amd64)
<dAnjou> was zur hölle
<dAnjou> warte
<xreal> +bekks: http://pastebin.com/d0RnijvU
<kubine> Title: Windows XP (formatted with cluster-size 4096: Volume Information Name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> Feliwir: ich habe gerade deinen befehl kopiert und bei mir ausgeführt und es lief 1A durch
<Feliwir> hm
<dAnjou> Feliwir: und wir haben dieselbe ubuntu-version und systemarchitektur
<dAnjou> mein latein is am ende
<Feliwir> hm
<bekks> xreal: Dir ist schon klar, dass die Einträge bis auf die Position der MFT (die auch völlig egal ist) identisch sind? :)=
<coldjack> Ich würde gerne den befehl vbetool dpms off beim automatischen starten ausführen
<coldjack> in welche datei muss der geschrieben werden?
<Feliwir> trotzdem danke dAnjou
<coldjack> also beim server
<dAnjou> Feliwir: schon gegoogled?
<bekks> coldjack: in die Datei /etc/rc.local, allerdings nicht nur vbetool... sondern /voller/pfad/vbetool ...
<Feliwir> ja
<coldjack> bekks: Wie meinst du das?
<bekks> coldjack: vbetool liegt ja z.B. (musst du nachprüfen) in /usr/bin => /usr/bin/vbetool
<coldjack> https://gist.github.com/f4278634a9de0a7eb9a0
<kubine> Title: gist: f4278634a9de0a7eb9a0 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<Feliwir> http://divyad.wordpress.com/2007/10/29/install-skype-on-ubuntu-gutsy-710-amd-64/
<kubine> Title: Install Skype on Ubuntu AMD 64 | Curiouser and curiouser! (at divyad.wordpress.com)
<coldjack> so sieht meine rc.local aus
<Feliwir> denkst du das ist noch aktuell ?
<Feliwir> ist von 2007
<xreal> bekks: Ja,wieso sind sie völlig egal? 
<bekks> xreal: Weil die OPPosition der MFT keinerlei Rolle spielt.
<bekks> Position sogar :)
<Feliwir> das mit -force architecture versuch ich mal
<dAnjou> Feliwir: das is niemals noch gültig
<Feliwir> ja stimmt
<Feliwir> das geht net :)
<xreal> +bekks: mir macht halt nur bammel, dass Windows sie nicht auf Position 0 setzt. Hat das einen Grund?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: keine ahnung, ob das mit der option geht
<dAnjou> k
<bekks> xreal: Das hat den Grund, dass Windows das niemals tut. Ich habe in den letzten 17 Jahren kein System gesehen, bei dem das so gewesen wäre.
<xreal> +bekks: Bei Windows ist MFT Zone End - Start = 7814303; bei mkfs ist es 7814307
<bekks> xreal: Ja, und wenn Du das nochmal 30 Mal ausführst, hast du gute Chancen nochmal 30 andere Werte zu bekommen :)
<xreal> +bekks: also ntfsprogs vertrauen und ferti ?
<xreal> +g
<bekks> xreal: So siehts aus.
<xreal> +bekks: und es ist auch korrekt, dass ich die Block- bzw. Clustergröße für meine SSD auf 4096 stellen muss und nicht die Sektorengröße ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: noch da?
<Feliwir> klar
<Feliwir> http://www.kartook.com/2012/05/ubuntu-how-to-install-skype-on-amd-64-bit-ubuntu-12-04-precise/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu :How to Install Skype on AMD 64-bit Ubuntu 12.04 Precise « My Technical Notes (at www.kartook.com)
<dAnjou> Feliwir: irgendwas gefummelt in der zwischenzeit? ^^
<Feliwir> ich versuch grad das
<dAnjou> Feliwir: warte
<dAnjou> Feliwir: wo bist du?
<Feliwir> beim 1. schritt
<dAnjou> warte
<dAnjou> ach ne
<Feliwir> was ist ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: doch, mach das mal
<dAnjou> Feliwir: nach schritt eins machste mal noch was anderes
<Feliwir> jetzt bin ich schon bei schritt 2. :D
<Feliwir> der download ist eh irrelevant
<dAnjou> is auch ok
<Feliwir> was soll ich jetzt machen ?
<dAnjou> dann danach
<dAnjou> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> xreal: http://www.speedguide.net/articles/ssd-speed-tweaks-3319&print=friendly
<kubine> Title: SpeedGuide.net :: SSD Speed Tweaks (at www.speedguide.net)
<dAnjou> system aufn aktuellsten stand bringen
<xhoch3> #octave
<xreal> +bekks: mein Drucker bedankt sich :)
<bekks> Webseitenausdrucker!
<dAnjou> lol
<xreal> +bekks: du hast print=friendly verlinkt ...
<dAnjou> ketzer! steinigt ihe!
<xreal> +bekks: auf der Website steht leider nichts zur Formatierung :(
<bekks> xreal: Weil das ist auch reader=friendly ;)
<ben1u> wie kann ich auflisten lassen welche hosts in der /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts gespeichert sind?
<Feliwir> wie kann ich eigentlich für ubuntu mehr speicherplatz auf der festplatte reservieren ?
<dAnjou> ben1u: cat /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts
<Feliwir> achja danjou dein schritt ist fertig
<ben1u> sind ja gehasht
<Feliwir> ist sauber durchgelaufen
<dAnjou> ach ne
<dAnjou> Feliwir: gut, dann den letzten
<xreal> +bekks: mein Problem ist ja die Formatierung
<Feliwir> $sudo dpkg -i skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb $sudo apt-get -f install
<dAnjou> ben1u: wenn ich richtig liege, ist das sinn der sache
<Feliwir> den hier ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: ja, aber ohne $ vorne. is klar
<dAnjou> Feliwir: ok, das is der vorletzte in der anleitung ^^
<ben1u> dAnjou: aber wieso funktioniert der Befehl "ssh-keygen -R hostname" nicht?
<Feliwir> :-(
<bekks> ben1u: Weil der Hostname wohl nicht mehr dort drin ist.
<Feliwir> hat glaub ich funktioniert
<ben1u> da sind aber 3 Einträge drin und wie lösche ich diese außer die Datei per Editor selber editieren?
<Feliwir> also nur beim apt-get -f install
<bekks> ben1u: Was spricht gegen Datei editieren?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: wieso das sad smiley?
<Feliwir> was der letzte schritt ?
<Feliwir> weil das erste wieder nicht funktioniert hat
<Feliwir> falsche platform
<dAnjou> Step : 4
<dAnjou> Have fun and Enjoy the Skype :)
<ben1u> bekks: ich will wissen warum der Befehl nicht funktioniert? Will wissen ob es ein Bug ist.
<Feliwir> sudo dpkg -i skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb
<Feliwir> das hat net gefunzt
<Feliwir> ich hab kein skype drauf :D
<bekks> ben1u: Was "funktioniert" denn nicht?
<dAnjou> ja, das hast du heute auch schon 3mal ausgeführt :P
<Feliwir> was ? :D 
<dAnjou> Feliwir: tja, ich hab echt keine idee mehr. und so aus der ferne wird das auch nix
<Feliwir> woh
<ben1u> beaver74: der Befehl ""ssh-keygen -R hostname" funktioniert nicht.
<Feliwir> l war
<Feliwir> egal danke dir
<ben1u> äh bekks 
<dAnjou> Feliwir: eine möglichkeit gäbe es noch
<Feliwir> her damit
<Feliwir> :)
<xreal> +bekks: Werden "alte Festplatten" jetzt auch auf 4096 und so aligned ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: is nich ganz ohne und auf eigenes risiko: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12120/getting-started-with-skype-for-linux#2.1
<kubine> Title: Help for Skype: Getting Started with Skype for Linux (at support.skype.com)
<dAnjou> Feliwir: dort unter 10.04 - 11.10 at 64-bit
<k1l_> Feliwir: welches ubuntu ist das genau? pack mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einen nopaste. dazu packst du bitte noch ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<Feliwir> wo ist da das risiko ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: erst das von k1l_ 
<dAnjou> Feliwir: naja, die anleitung is nicht für deine ubuntu-version. das kann dir dein system zerschießen
<Feliwir> http://ideone.com/lBiHbn
<kubine> Title: Ideone.com | Online C++ Compiler & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<xreal> gParted möchte meinen 2-GB-Stick auch mit 2048 alignen. Ist es also auch ein 4k-Gerät ?
<dAnjou> sauberer gehts ja fast nich
<Feliwir> als bei mir ?
<dAnjou> jo
<Feliwir> ist frisch installiert
<Feliwir> wie gesagt
<k1l_> nochmal gucken ob das alte komische oneiric skype paket da nicht noch quer hängt
<dAnjou> oder diagonal
<dAnjou> dpkg -l|grep -i skype
<dAnjou> zur erinnerung
<Feliwir> nichts
<Feliwir> kommt gar nix
<Feliwir> danke dAnjou
<Feliwir> ich schreib mir die mal alle auf
<dAnjou> Feliwir: auf youtube gibts bestimmt ein paar nette videos, wie man sich so in der shell bewegt
<k1l_> ok, das sollte dann nichts drauf haben. mach mal ein" sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean"
<Feliwir> jetzt deinstalliert er mir glaub ich g++ :-/
<Feliwir> egal fertig
<k1l_> der deinstalliert nur, was nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
<k1l_> zeig bitte mal das alles im nopaste
<Feliwir> http://ideone.com/z93epI
<kubine> Title: Ideone.com | Online C++ Compiler & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<dAnjou> Feliwir: der hier scheint das ganz gut zu machen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmK_yXyCAZY
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu für Einsteiger: Das Linux Terminal - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Feliwir> ah danke 
<Feliwir> boah flash player läuft bei mir so instabil
<ppq> xreal: nein, gparted macht das standardmäßig mit allen speichermedien. das ist die vorausgewählte einstellung "ausrichten an: MiB" beim partitionen anlegen
<ppq> ist auch gut so
<xreal> ppq: Auch bei USB-Sticks und alten HDDs ?
<ppq> ja
<xreal> ppq: grr, in ##hardware wurde mir das gerade um die Ohren gehauen :(
<ppq> ach, die paar kilobyte.
<xreal> ppq: www.patriotmemory.com/forums/showthread.php?3696-HOWTO-Increase-write-speed-by-aligning-FAT32
<xreal> Das gefällt mir :)
<xreal> fdisk und parted werfen mich auf dem USB-Stick sofort auf 2048
<Feliwir> ey ich glaub ich geh erstmal pennen
<Feliwir> danke fürs helfen dAnjou und _kill
<Feliwir> k1l
<k1l_> Feliwir: wie heisst dein skype paket nochmal genau?
<Feliwir> k1l_
<Feliwir> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386
<Feliwir> .deb
<dAnjou> k1l_: ich hab vorhin mal *seinen* befehl ausgeführt und der ging durch .. FYI
<k1l_> dAnjou: ich habs gerade hier auch nochmal getestet. ging auch durch
<Feliwir> lasst gut sein ich gönn mir ne mütze schlaf vielleicht gehts ja morgen von selbst :D:D
<Feliwir> danke und bb
<brennabor> ich möchte ubuntu über einen pxe / tftpd-server installieren. eine lte-version. gibt es dafür ein entpacktes, fertiges image, das ich auf den tftpd packen kann? der tftpd läuft auf einen windows-rechner 
<sincex386> guten abend 
<k1l> brennabor: du meinst die lts version, oder?
<brennabor> ja, ich bin gerade smartphone-geschädigt
<k1l> !pxe-installation > brennabor 
<kubine> brennabor: Informationen zu PXE-Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<brennabor> da habe ich gelesen, aber mein pxe/tftpd-server läuft unter xp
<brennabor> allerdings mit einem pxelinux-kernel
<k1l> du wolltest doch die bootimages oder?
<k1l>  die sind im artikel verlinkt
<brennabor> mom
<MikatCan2> Guten abend
<k1l> das netboot.tar.gz würd ich aber hiervon nehmen: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  sollte die updates schon mit drin haben
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<MikatCan2> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei der einrichtung eines FTP server unter Ubuntu für einen lokalen Test Webserver.
<brennabor> k1l: heißt das, ich kann ein netboot.tar.gz laden lassen?
<k1l> brennabor: ich dachte du weißt was du da willst :)
<k1l> das netboot image packst du auf deinen tftp server. dann booten dein client im pxe modus und fragt im lan nach nem bootimage. der tftp liefert und man installiert
<brennabor> k1l: ja, so will ich das, mir ist das mit dem dateiformat noch nicht klar
<brennabor> ich hab über pxe heute 2 sachen probiert, ein freedos-image als *.img und memtest86+ 0hne endung
<k1l> brennabor: am besten arbeitest du den artikel stück für stück ab, da ist das erklärt
<brennabor> ok, mach ich mal
<MikatCan2> Ich habe bisher vsftp installiert und in der .conf erlaubt das lokale nutzer sich einloggen dürfen. nur bekomme ich keine verbindung von meiner WP installation
<MikatCan2> kann mir da bitte einer helfen das richtig ein zu richten?
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-16
<beaver74> MikatCan2, was meinst du denn mit WP Installation? .. das ist nicht nicht klar, was meinst du damit?
<brennabor_> also unter der voraussetzung, dass ich das image am selben ort speichere (/disks)
<k1l> brennabor: auf nem linux tftp sagt man in der /etc/inetd.conf wo die images liegen. das ist da meist /var/lib/tftpboot
<brennabor> k1l: steht ja auch im howto, nur läuft mein tftpd unter windows xp
<k1l> ja da weiß ich es nicht. musst du mal bei dem tftp anbieter gucken wie der das gerne hätte
<brennabor> anders gefragt: mein tftpd lädt einen linux-kernel, der pfad ist mir auch klar. kann mit einem linux -kernel ein tar.gr. geladen werden?
<k1l> brennabor: das muss man doch entpacken
<k1l> steht doch im wiki artikel.
<k1l> ich glaube mit nem live-ubuntu und dort den tftp laufen lassen wäre das wesentlich einfacher
<brennabor> ich hab hier noch eine alternade-cd von 10.04. kann davon was entnehmen?
<brennabor> ich benutze ubuntu nur auf dem notebook, das ist da noch nicht drauf, ich kann deshalb nichts entpacken usw.
<MikatCan2> beaver74 meine damit Word Press
 * beaver74 reicht es nu ;)
<brennabor> ok, ich hab bei ubuntu-forum.de ein howto gefunden, werd das mal probieren
<MikatCan2> n8 für heute melde mich morgen wieder
<spre_> Hallo, wir möchten Ubuntu in unserer Firma einsetzen. Zur Bewertung verschiedener Distributionen würde mich interessieren, wie Canonical die Einhaltung Ihrer Repository Policy in bezug auf universe prüft.
<spre_> Es heißt zwar, universe wird von Canonical nicht maintained, aber sie müssen doch sicherstellen, dass die Policies (sprich nur "freie Software", frei von Lizenzen, für commercial ebenso wie für private Nutzer kostenfrei verwendbar)
<spre_> sichergestellt werden. Kann mir jemand eine zuverläßige Quelle nennen, wo beschrieben ist, wie Canonical das sicherstellt, bzw. wie intensiv Updates der Community geprüft werden?
<stevieh> spre_: als erstes mal grosses Lob, dass ihr das macht!
<stevieh> spre_: du meinst, ob sichergestellt ist, dass die SW auch kommerziell genutzt werden darf?
<stevieh> spre_: da hab ich noch nix von gehört, dass canonical da drauf achtet.
<ppq> spre_: du könntest mal im channel #ubuntu-motu (englisch) nachfragen. da sind die betreuer des universe-zweigs. oder auf der ML: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-motu Info Page (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<spre_> ok
<spre_> Danke für die Info.
<ppq> spre_: canonical selbst macht aber soweit ich weiß nichts, was universe angeht. die masters of the universe kommen aus der community
<spre_> Dann finde ich es nur sehr gewagt ein Policy aufzustellen.
<spre_> Da würde ich mich eigentlich darauf verlassen dass die auch überprüft wird
<spre_> Die Policy kommt ja von Canonical
<ppq> wieso? nur weil das keine canonical-mitarbeiter sind heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht auf lizenzen achten :)
<spre_> Die Policy die ich meine: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/index.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Policy Manual (at people.canonical.com)
<spre_> Klar
<spre_> Aber als IT-Verantwortlicher muss ja sichergestellt sein, dass das stimmt. Bei einer Community kann ich mich da schlecht darauf berufen, wenn ich Lizenzen verletze
<spre_> Aber es ist natürlich auch eine Idee die Masters of the universe zu fragen, wie die Einhaltung der Policy gewährleistet wird
<spre_> Danke schonmal für den Input ;)
<stevieh> aber so auf Anhieb fällt mir keine SW ein, die aus den Repositories kam und ne Einschränkung auf non-commercial use hatte. (was aber nichts heissen soll)
<ppq> spre_: wenn du das SO genau nimmst kommst du imho nicht drum herum, für jedes einzelne programm die lizenz zu prüfen.
<spre_> Das fürchte ich eben :(
<stevieh> wir arbeiten und entwicklen hier seit 7 Jahren komplett unter Ubuntu
<ppq> letztlich sind es aber nur eine handvoll lizenzen, mit denen du fast alles aus main und universe abdeckst. GPL/LGPL/BSD/Apache etc, bei denen ist es ja kein problem sie im unternehmen einzusetzen
<spre_> Das stimmt nicht ganz.
<spre_> Es gibt auf GPL implementierungen von MP3 encodern
<stevieh> ob du etwaige Patentlizenzen zahlen musst, schliesst glaub ich keine Lizenz aus.
<ppq> das sind dann aber patentprobleme und nicht lizenzrechtliche.
<ppq> und: ubuntu kommt nach wie vor standardmäßig ohne mp3-unterstützung
<ppq> aus genau diesem grund. naja, wird alles ein wenig off-topic.
<spre_> klar - ich versuchs mal ein anderen chats 
<spre_> Danke Euch
<geser> spre_: viele der Pakete aus universe sind von Debian main 1:1 übernommen, d.h. die Lizenzprüfung erfolgte hauptsächlich durch die Debian FTP-Master
<geser> (das gilt für viele Pakete aus Ubuntu main ebenfalls (aus Debian main übernommen), auch wenn Ubuntu da noch zusätzliche Änderungen/Anpassungen durchgeführt hat)
<meho> hi, ich bekomme nach der installation des nfs-servers, im bootvorgang diese fehlermeldung paste.ubuntuusers.de/411942/
<meho> hi, ich bekomme nach der installation des nfs-servers, im bootvorgang diese fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411942/
<kubine> Title: rpcbind › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<meho> gibt es da schon ne lösung? scheint ja ein bug zu sein.
<workknight> Servus. Ich hab hier ne VM, die nach Shutdown nicht abschaltet bzw bei reboot bei "Will now restart" abschaltet. Jeweils halt/reboot und ensprechende Shutdown-Kommandos probiert. acpi=force als Bootopiton ändert die Lage auch nciht. Was könnt ich noch tun
<workknight> grmpf. Natürlich shclatet sie bei reboot nicht ab sondern bleibt bei der Anzeige stecken
<workknight> OK, könnte sein, dass der NFS erst unmounted wird, wenn das Netzwerk schon down is
<apollo13> das wäre leicht fail
<workknight> Ok, isses auch nciht, habs mal manuell unmounted, selber fehler
<apollo13> fährt er runter wenn du den netzwerktreiber entladest?
<MikatCan> Hallo
<MikatCan> Ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu rechner einen lokalen Webserver installieren den ich im heimnetzt ansprechen kann. Apache, Mysql, PHP habe ich am laufen. Allerdings brauche ich für Wordpress noch einen FTP server. Und genau da ist mein Problem. ich bekomme den nicht zum laufen. Kann mir da bitte einer Helfen?
<workknight> MikatCan: Wenn Du lokal arbeitest, brauchst Du keinen FTP
<MikatCan> mit lokal meinte ich im LAN
<MikatCan> sry
<MikatCan> und Wordpress möchte für die automatismen FTP haben
<workknight> apollo13: Zumindest fährt schlatet die VM auch nciht ab, wenn ich NFS von Hand oder als pre-down-Skript unmounte
<oliver_> hallo!
<oliver_> ich hab ein massives problem mit meiner mobilen breitbandkarte
<oliver_> ich suche seit dienstag nach einer lösung, habe alles probiert, was ich gefunden habe.
<oliver_> aber ich schaffe es nicht
<oliver_> kann mir hier eventuell jemand helfen?
<workknight> MikatCan: Dann solltest Du mal erzählen a) wlechen FTP-Server du benutzt und b) was genau nicht klappt
<MikatCan> ich habe den csftp genommen. habe dort in der .conf eingestellt, das lokale benutzer sich anmelden dürfen. Nur kann weder meine Wordpress installation noch ich von einem anderen rechner eine verbindung aufbauen mit einem acc der auch lokal erstellt ist.
<oliver_> wo kann ich hilfe bezüglich "mobiles breitband" suchen?  
<LetoThe2nd> oliver_: du bist hier schon richtig, aber auf "es geht nicht und ich habe probleme" wird einfach keiner antworten. frag einfach so präzise wie möglich, und wenns wer weiss sagt er auch was.
<workknight> MikatCan: csftp kenn ich nciht, tut mir leid
<workknight> apollo13: Wenn ich das Modul für die Netzwerkkarte entlade, passts
<apollo13> workknight: intel?
<MikatCan> workknight sry meinte vsftp -.-
<workknight> apollo13: jop, e1000
<apollo13> workknight: 2.6er kernel?
<workknight> ne, 3.2
<apollo13> oh
<apollo13> klingt nach meinem problem: http://forums.citrix.com/thread.jspa?threadID=292785
<kubine> Title: Citrix Forums : XenServer shutdown issues -- hanging at ... (at forums.citrix.com)
<apollo13> in 2.6.32 ist es aber gefixt, vlt gibt nen aktuelleren 3.2er
<apollo13> bzw nen neueren e1000, einer der beiden macht probs
<workknight> Naja, icch hab ja zum Glück ne VM, köpnnte notfalls auch ne vmnet3 oder 5 nehmen
<oliver_> @letthe2nd: danke, ich wollte nicht ins blaue hinein eine ganze wurst hier reintippen
<_nils_> mahlzeit
<apollo13> workknight: na dann ;)
<oliver_> aber ich fange gerne mal an :)
<apollo13> workknight: oder nen ordentliches system :þ
<LetoThe2nd> oliver_: halte die "wurst" kompakt, in einer aussagekräftigen frage. :)
<LetoThe2nd> !tabcompletion > oliver_, und so als tip
<kubine> oliver_, und so als tip: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<_nils_> hat jemmand mit ubuntu-server schonmal erfolgreich eine cloud erstellt, ich habe probleme mit den nodes
<apollo13> _nils_: kannst du noch unkonkreter fragen?
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann afk, feierabend.
<_nils_> bei den nodes wird der ssh key nicht mit kopiert
<apollo13> _nils_: *sigh*
<apollo13> _nils_: konkret fragen heißt: von welcher cloud reden wir, wie erstellst du den blödsinn etc…
<oliver_> @kubine: Danke!
<oliver_> Also womit ich kämpfe: sierra mc7710 lte built-in modem
<_nils_> apollo13: ich versuche die cloud via maas zu erstellen
<_nils_> die installation vom maas server funktioniert super, danach hakt es irgendwo
<apollo13> ah gut den krempel kenn ich nicht
<_nils_> apollo13: sollte ich da eventuell mal in #ubuntu nachfragen?
<apollo13> ich würde schaun ob die für maas nen eigenen channel haben
<apollo13> #ubuntu ist auch eher anwendung als sowas
<_nils_> okay ich guck mal
<oliver_> diese karte soll mit linux kompatibel sein, treiber gibt es nicht zum downloaden - ich habe über google erfahren, das die einbindung ins system mit qmi klappen soll
<oliver_> ursprünglich habe linux mint 13 verwendet. nicht das ich das verstehe, aber ich habe einen treiber gefunden http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.6.6/drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.c diesen nach anleitung kompiliert und installiert.
<kubine> Title: LXR / The Linux Cross Reference (at lxr.linux.no)
<oliver_> lsusb findet listet die karte
<oliver_> ich habe dann einen hinweis gefunden, dass erst ab kernel 3.3.33 oder so die karte mit qmi unterstützt wird. ich habe selber einen kernel installiert. danach haben aber weitere sachen nicht mehr funktioniert, die vor meinem manuellen kernel update sehr wohl funktioniert haben
<oliver_> daher habe ich dann ubuntu mit 3.5 installiert.
<oliver_> unter ubuntu wird die karte automatisch gefunden und installiert
<oliver_> lsusb zeigt sie an
<oliver_> "dmesg | grep wwan" zeigt  [    4.388898] qmi_wwan 1-1.5:1.8: >wwan0: register 'qmi_wwan' at usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5, Sierra Wireless wwan/QMI device, a2:33:31:b6:
<oliver_> "dmesg | grep ttyUSB" zeigt     4.388733] qmi_wwan 1-1.5:1.8: >cdc-wdm1: USB WDM device
<oliver_> [    4.391218] USB Serial support registered for generic
<oliver_> [    4.391225] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<oliver_> [    4.391751] USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
<oliver_> [    4.391772] sierra 1-1.5:1.0: >Sierra USB modem converter detected
<oliver_> [    4.411138] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
<oliver_> [    6.581595] userif-3: sent link up event.<6>[    9.382211] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<oliver_> [    9.382237] sierra 1-1.5:1.2: >Sierra USB modem converter detected
<oliver_> [    9.383051] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<oliver_> [    9.383076] sierra 1-1.5:1.3: >Sierra USB modem converter detected
<oliver_> [    9.383699] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<oliver_> oliver@LAP-00401:~$ dmesg | grep ttyUSB
<oliver_> [    6.581595] userif-3: sent link up event.<6>[    9.382211] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<oliver_> [    9.383051] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<oliver_> [    9.383699] usb 1-1.5: >Sierra USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<oliver_> "usb-devices" zeigt T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=04 Cnt=03 Dev#=  5 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
<oliver_> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
<oliver_> P:  Vendor=1199 ProdID=68a2 Rev=00.06
<oliver_> S:  Manufacturer=Sierra Wireless, Incorporated
<oliver_> S:  Product=MC7710
<oliver_> C:  #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA
<oliver_> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=sierra
<oliver_> I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=sierra
<oliver_> I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=sierra
<oliver_> /usr/bin/usb-devices: Zeile 79: printf: 08: Ungültige Oktalzahl.
<oliver_> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=qmi_wwan
<oliver_> hier wird ein Fehler ausgegeben: "ungültige oktalzahl"
<oliver_> ls /dev/ttyUSB* zeigt
<oliver_> /dev/ttyUSB0  /dev/ttyUSB1  /dev/ttyUSB2
<Gods_Father> morgen
<vlt> apollo13: Aber nur, wenn ich darum gebeten werde ;-)
<oliver_> mit "ifconfig wwan0 up" lässt sich das interface aktivieren
<oliver_> "rfkill list" zeigt die wwan schnittstelle nicht an
<oliver_> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<oliver_>         Soft blocked: no
<oliver_>         Hard blocked: no
<oliver_> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<oliver_>         Soft blocked: no
<oliver_>         Hard blocked: no
<Gods_Father> ich habe ein kleines problem. Und zwar läuft hier eine nvidia-intel-optimus-komposition. Ich habe, um 3dbeschleunigung zu erhalten bumblebee installiert und die xswat updates. leider bekomme ich beim starten von glxspheres mit optirun den fehler: second x not active. woran kann das liegen?
<oliver_> über google habe ich beiträge gefunden, bei denen in rfkill die wwan schnittstelle sehr wohl angezeigt wird.
<oliver_> ich habe ixconn downgeloadet und keine verbindung erhalten
<apollo13> vlt: ???
<oliver_> networkmanager von kde graut den tab "mobiles breitband" aus
<vlt> 13:24 <+apollo13> in 2.6.32 ist es aber gefixt, vlt gibt nen aktuelleren 3.2er
<apollo13> *sigh* kauf dir nen neuen nick :þ
<apollo13> oliver_: niemals hier pasten, siehe topic dafür gibts nen pastebin
<Gods_Father> keiner ne idee?
<apollo13> Gods_Father: ins bios gehen und intel abschalten und reines nvidia fahren…
<oliver_> im gnome networkmanager ist es nicht grau, meine wwan schnittstelle wird aber nicht bemerkt und ich kann eine verbindung nur für "irgendein" gerät einrichten (any) aber meines steht nicht zur auswahl!
<Gods_Father> apollo13: kann im bios nur nvidia abschalten xD
<Gods_Father> hatte ich schon nachgesehen
<apollo13> dann schalt die nvidia ab :p
<oliver_> @apollo13: sorry, halte mich jetzt dran!
<Gods_Father> dann hab ich aber keine 3d beschleunigung mehr oder nich? weil die nvidia brauch ich schon auch für andere systeme. das mit optirun lief auch schonmal aber nach nem reboot wieder nicht mehr
<oliver_> wicd sieht mein wwan device auch nicht
<oliver_> interessant
<apollo13> Gods_Father: mein laptop hat nur eine intel und zeugs wie gnome-shell und glxgears etc laufen ohne probleme
<oliver_> interessant ist, ich kann die built-in datenkarte als usb device mit vmware an eine vm durchreichen und mit windows voll nutzen
<apollo13> wenn du nicht weißt ob und wofür du die nvidia karte brauchst kannst sie genausogut abschalten
<Gods_Father> apollo13: ich brauch die unter anderem fürs zocken. da läuft nämlich nich alles auf der intel. 
<apollo13> du armer
<apollo13> dann wirst dich wohl weiter mit bumblebee und freunden rumärgern dürfen^^
<oliver_> ich habe oft gelesen man soll sich direkt auf das modem mit einem terminal client verbinden
<oliver_> ich habe minicom versucht, jedoch keine verbindung erhalten
<oliver_> ich konnte daher nicht testen ob mein gerät überhaupt angesprochen werden kann bzw. ob sie in diesem low power modus ist
<Gods_Father> sag doch einfach, dass du nix über den fehler weißt :D
<oliver_> massenspeichermodus gibt es keinen, also muss ich ihn auch nicht ausschalten
<oliver_> aktivieren muss man das gerät auch nicht. war unter windows schon online...
<oliver_> da ich schon den 4 ganzen tag damit verbringe, würde ich gerne wissen, gibt es jemand der dieses gerät (sierra mc7710 lte modem) überhaupt schon mal unter linux zum laufen bekommen hat? 
<stevieh> oliver_: ping
<k1l_> !hcl > oliver_ schau da mal rein
<kubine> oliver_ schau da mal rein: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<stevieh> oliver_: wwan interfaces scheinen mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so richtig seriell zu sein, sondern ne Komibnation aus usb network device und seriell
<apollo13> Gods_Father: naja, woran das liegt kann ich dir schon sagen, optimus verwendet zum rendern einen 2. x-server -- der ist wohl nicht aktiv. als startpunkt würde ich schauen ob die nvidia treiber überhaupt geladen sind und wenn ja welche
<stevieh> oliver_: mir wurde im #nm channel wirklich umgehend geholfen, da ich auch ne neue wwan karte hatte, die noch nicht ging.
<Gods_Father> ok ich guck mal rein. lsmod zeigt geladenes?
<apollo13> ja
<blueoctopus> +apollo13: Grüß dich!
<Gods_Father> ok. lsmod | grep nvidia gibt nix aus
<Gods_Father> nouveau aber schon
<apollo13> Gods_Father: mir wäre neu dass bumblebee mit nouveau geht, ymmv
<apollo13> bzw kann nouveau nicht wirklich viel 3d afaik, damit wäre das dann weniger sinnvoll^^
<oliver_> @stevieh, k1l_, kubine: danke, ich seh mich da mal um
<stevieh> hehe, hab da auch erst 2h seriell und ppp debugt, um zu lernen, dass das gar nicht mehr benutzt wird.
<oliver_> steht nicht drinnen, weder negativ noch positiv erwähnt
<oliver_> ich bin mit meinem latein echt am ende
<oliver_> habe heute sogar linux mint 14 getestet, obs damit geht.
<oliver_> auch sie erkennt die karte. würde sich aber nicht mit ihr verbinden.
<k1l_> oliver_: mint ist nen ubuntu mit nem grünen wallpaper. warum sollte das da anders sein als bei ubuntu :/
<oliver_> das dachte ich auch, aber:
<k1l_> oliver_: schau einfach mal mit der genauen bezeichnung aus "lspci" oder "lsusb" nach ob das schon einer gefummelt hat
<oliver_> unter linux mit rennt meine graka super
<oliver_> unter ubuntu habe ich komische kasterln und linien
<oliver_> warum weiß ich auch nicht, ist aber so
<stevieh> oliver_: frag doch bei #nm
<oliver_> nm ist networkmanager?
<stevieh> oliver_: genau
<oliver_> auch ein raum hier?
<oliver_> danke!
<stevieh> oliver_: so isses.
<k1l_> oliver_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040205  da mal einlesen und einfuchsen
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Problem with Sierra mc7710 LTE modem - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<oliver_> @k1l_ und kubine: den thread kenne ich schon
<oliver_> meine erkentnisse daraus sind:
<oliver_> OP von dem post bekommt mit "rfkill list" auch diesen eintrag zurück: 2: sony-wwan: Wireless WAN
<oliver_> bei mir fehlt das WAN devices. sehe nur wLan und bluetooth
<oliver_> und das zweite: vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand helfen - wie setze ich die AT kommands ab?
<k1l_> oliver_: pack doch mal "lspci" und "lsusb" in einen pasteservice
<oliver_> ich habe mich auf alle ttyUSB0-2 devices mit minicom verbunden
<stevieh> oliver_: mit cu oder minicom oder oder oder... ich bevorzug cu
<oliver_> ich mach mal die pastebin sache
<oliver_> ah eines noch
<oliver_> info am rande: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47751
<kubine> Title: Bug 47751 rfkill: LTE modem Sierra MC7710 remains in low-power mode due to W_DISABLE on Sony Vaio SVZ1311Z9R/X (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<oliver_> genau :)
<oliver_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/411947/
<oliver_> @kubine: heißt das, es geht mit dem aktuellen kernels nicht?
<koegs> !bot > oliver_ 
<kubine> oliver_: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<oliver_> na dann
<oliver_> @ k1l_ anbei der paste http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/411947/
<k1l_> oliver_: ich könnte dir jetzt auch nur die sachen aus dem thread vorlesen. aber du sagst ja du kennst die schon
<k1l_> die besprechen ja ausführlichst das problem. es gibt anscheinend einen patch für nen 3.6.1er kernel. warscheinlich läufts mit noch neueren kerneln, die gibts aber so erstmal nicht für 12.10. müsstest du mal nach einem ppa gucken und evtl den patchen
<oliver_> mein problem ist
<oliver_> das ich einiges sachen nicht verstehe, ich setzte mich zwar damit auseinander, aber viele zusammenhänge sind mir fremd und dem entsprechend verlaufen einige versuche im sand.
<oliver_> was ist ein "ppa"?
<k1l_> !ppa
<kubine> k1l_: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<oliver_> eine weiter packetquelle?
<oliver_> für apt-get?
<k1l_> ja, aber keine von ubuntu sondern wo "irgendwer" was reinlädt
<oliver_> mein manuelles kernel update hat gestern leider viele andere probleme gebracht
<oliver_> ich glaube, ich warte bis es eine distri gibt, wo ich das in einem packet erhalte.
<k1l_> 13.04 hat ja den kernel 3.7.XX aber das ist noch sehr im alpha stadium. das würde ich anfängern nicht empfehlen
<oliver_> aber ist es prinzipiell für einen laien möglich, ubuntu zu installieren (ist noch leicht), dann den kernel zu tauschen und diesen zu patchen? oder ist das ein ding für fortgeschrittene user
<koegs> definitiv fortgeschritten :)
<oliver_> danke
<k1l_> nee, das ist schon für fortgeschrittene. einen kernel zu tauschen mit nem ppa geht zwar einfach, aber wenn dann was nicht klappt muss man sich an den betreiber des ppa wenden. nur der weiß was da am kernel gemacht wurde
<oliver_> woher bekommt ihr eigentlich euer wissen?
<koegs> googlen, lesen, try & error, nochmal lesen, nochmal lesen, verstehen, lesen, doch nicht verstehen, zeit nehmen und in ruhe lesen, verstehen :)
<oliver_> ich habe 4 tage nach einer anleitung für "lte modem" installation gesucht.
<oliver_> das da irgendeiner einen durchblick hat verwundert mich über alle massen :)
<oliver_> na gut
<oliver_> dann werde ich mein modem für die nächsten monate auf eis legen.
<oliver_> Danke für eure Zeit und eure Tipps!
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<Satorisanja> Kennt jemand von Euch ein CI Modul für eine SMARTcard?
<ppq> !ot > Satorisanja 
<kubine> Satorisanja: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<apollo13> firefox hat ja unter about:home aktuell videos "Watch this winning video from Firefox Flicks for the answer." -- wenn ich das anschaue ruckelt es (webm), klicke ich mit rechts aufs video und dann auf show video (also dass er nur das video anzeigt) ruckelt es nicht, irgendwelche ideen dazu?
<apollo13> system ist nen 10.04.4, aber firefox ist dort ja auch 16.0.2
<dadrc> ich würd ja sagen, das video nicht angucken, aber naja.
<dadrc> Wie siehtn die CPU-Auslastung währenddessen aus?
<dadrc> Also, kann es eventuell sein, dass er im zweiten Fall Hardwarebeschleunigung benutzt oder so?
<apollo13> dadrc: ja war nur zufall dass ich draufgeschaut hab :þ ansich wäre das wirklich mehr als egal, mal schaun
<apollo13> aber du dürftest recht haben, im ersten fall ist zumindest X ausgelastet
<apollo13> haha, youtube html5 geht einwandfrei, manchmal fragt man sich was mozilla so macht
<brennabor> ich hab hier was netbook-artiges, wo ich über pxe die netinstall-version aufrufe, allerdings flackert der monitor extrem.gibt es eine zeile, die ich da am anfang einfügen kann, der grafikchip ist intel 82830M ?
<18WACGF14> brennabor: vga=774 oder sowas gab es früher mal (kernel option), das müsstest du aber noch mal aktuell nachsehen
<brennabor> ich hatte vorher ein intel centrino notebook, dahab ich "i915.modeset=1" eingefügt
<18WACGF14> brennabor: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/6741/flackerndes-bild-nach-installation.html versucht?
<kubine> Title: Flackerndes Bild nach Installation - Probleme bei der Ubuntu-Installation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<e-i-k-e> abend
<e-i-k-e> mal was zu gnupg und nautilus: warum muss ich nach der passwortangabe und entschlüsselung nicht erneut das passwort angeben um eine weitere datei zu entschlüsseln? viel schlimmer: selbst nach dem standby des systems ist dies nicht erforderlich... und das obwohl ich die option zum entsperren des schlüssels nach dem login deaktiviert habe
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, mir ist so, als könnte man das in den Einstellungen für den Schlüsselring ändern
<Guest39262> Hallo! Ich bin gerade beim einrichten eines Toshiba Satellite A100-02B. Der Lüfter läuft ständig; weswegen ich mit toshset auf die Lüftersteuerung zugreifen will. Das Terminal gibt aber nur "required kernel toshiba support not enabled." aus, wobei toshiba_acpi als Modul allerdings geladen ist. Was kann ich tun?
<Guest39262> System ist ein Xubuntu 12.10
<dadrc> Guest39262, wenig, anscheinend: Da gibt es Stress mit dem Treiber, Bug dazu ist hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/644898
<kubine> Title: Bug #644898 “required kernel toshiba support not enabled” : Bugs : “toshset” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<beaver74> Guest39262, das BIOS ist aktuell auf dem Gerät?
<Guest39262> Hmm den hab ich schon gesehen, bringt dieser Patch der da angeboten wird etwas bzw. kann man den auf einen neuen Kernel anwenden?
<Guest39262> Ich glaube nicht, ist das Notebook einer Freundin; mit BIOS-Updates möcht ich da ungerne anfangen.
<dadrc> Ich würd ja mal den Kerl mit dem PPA fragen, ob er demnächst Pakete für 12.10 macht
<Guest39262> Das von Martin Schläffer?
<dadrc> ganz unten, der Nikita
<Guest39262> Ah okey, danke! Sagt es eigentlich was aus, dass die Hotkeys und die Helligkeitskontrolle funktionieren?
<Feliwir> so hallo
<stevieh> hallo so
<Feliwir> :D
<Feliwir> http://ideone.com/Kup6Zo
<kubine> Title: Ideone.com | Online C++ Compiler & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<Feliwir> so sieht meine reposietory list aus
<Feliwir> (ich will skype installieren)
<Feliwir> dann mach ich sudo apt-get update
<Feliwir> danach apt-get install skype
<Feliwir> aber ich krieg immer den fehler das skype-bin fehlt
<stevieh> Feliwir: bist du sicher, dass Zeile 6 so geht? Wieso steht da kein quantal?
<ppq> in zeile 6 muss "quantal" statt "$(lsb_release -sc)" stehen
<ppq> alles ohne anführungszeichen natürlich
<ppq> achso, in zeile 4 ist das sowieso schon, dann kann zeile 6 ganz weg
<Feliwir> joar stimmt
<Feliwir> ich wollte nur nochmal das ausm internet testen
<k1l_> Feliwir: das ist aber schon ein neuen 12.10? also nicht nen anderes instsalliert und nur die sources.list geändert?
<Feliwir> immer noch 12.10
<Feliwir> also ein neues
<Feliwir> nicht mehr das von gestern
<k1l_> achso, ok.
<Feliwir> komplett neu aufgesetzt
<k1l_> dann mach mal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<k1l_> wobei aber die letzte zeile aus deinem paste da kaputt ist und weg muss
<Feliwir> die hab ich schon rausgehauen
<Feliwir> das dauert aber lange
<Feliwir> hm
<Feliwir> wielange dauert das upgrade für gewöhnlich ?
<Feliwir> also sudo apt-get upgrade
<dAnjou> je nach verbindung und menge der pakete: 30sek bis 3min
<Feliwir> 3 min hab ich inzwischen schon
<Feliwir> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sind durchgelaufen
<Feliwir> endlich
<Feliwir> jetzt sudo apt-get install skype ?
<Feliwir> Jungs ?
<k1l_> ich würde direkt mal das paket von skype.com probieren
<Feliwir> okay
<dAnjou> Feliwir: apt-get install holt nur pakete, die in den eingetragenen quellen sind
<Feliwir> mit terminal oder mitm software center installieren ?
<dAnjou> Feliwir: und skype ist da nicht drin
<Feliwir> skype ist doch drin
<k1l_> Feliwir: terminal
<dAnjou> jedenfalls nicht das, was du willst
<Feliwir> ok
<k1l_> paket runterladen (denk dran das neuste ubuntu und multiarch nehmen)
<Feliwir> dkpg -i package oder ?
<k1l_> dann "sudo dpkg -i paket.name.irgendwas.deb"
<Feliwir> stephan@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):  Paket-Architektur (i386) passt nicht zum System (amd64) Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<Feliwir> gabs nicht noch: dpkg -i --force architecture package.deb
<Feliwir> ?
<k1l_> hmm, das check ich nicht
<Feliwir> so --force architecture hat das Problem übergangen
<Feliwir> grad wird installiert
<Feliwir> http://ideone.com/k09rje
<kubine> Title: Ideone.com | Online C++ Compiler & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<Feliwir> jetzt krieg ich nen neuen error
<k1l_> Feliwir: ganz im ernst. ich weiß nicht was du da falsch machst. ich finde auch im netz keinen anderen der deinen fehler hat. bei mir läufts auch suaber durch
<Feliwir> im skype forum haben ein paar andere anscheinend auch das architecture problem bei skype 4.1 mit ubuntu 64
<k1l_> Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket skype wird gewählt.  hast du da vorher schon wieder was mit skype probiert gehabt?
<Feliwir> gar nix
<Feliwir> was war nochmal der befehl um zu prüfen ob skype schon drauf ist ?
<Feliwir> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/wrong-architecture-message/td-p/1213432
<kubine> Title: wrong architecture message - Skype Support Network (at community.skype.com)
<Feliwir> da genau das selbe wie bei mir
<beaver74> Feliwir, du könntest mit dpkg -l alle installierten Pakete auflisten, mit grep dann filtern
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep skype
<Feliwir> iU  skype                                     4.1.0.20-1                                i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<Feliwir> da ist schon was anscheinend
<k1l_> Feliwir: wo hast du das ubuntu.iso her geholt?
<Feliwir> das icon ist auch schon da
<Feliwir> ich hab wubi
<Feliwir> von der offizielen homepage
<Feliwir> gedownloadet
<k1l_> Feliwir: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<Feliwir> wenn ich das eingeb sagt das terminal skype ist nicht installiert -> kann nicht deinstalliert werden
<Feliwir> gibts keinen weg das ich Skype irgendwie benutzen kann ?
<beaver74> wofür steht denn nochmal das 'iU' in der Ausgabe von dpkg -l ?
<beaver74> installierte Pakete geben hier 'ii' aus.
<beaver74> hab schon in man dpkg geschaut aber nichts gefunden
<schabe> beaver74: da U steht für unkonfiguriert
<beaver74> schabe, ok, danke
<ring2> sind die änderungen von powertop eigentlich permanent oder nur für die aktuelle sitzung?
<k1l_> permanent
<ring2> k1l_, nett, danke
<DEac-> servus
<DEac-> ich hab ein problem mit firewire, meiner kamera - und sekundär mit kino. kino meldet mir, dass /dev/raw1394 nicht gefunden wird oder das raw1394-modul nicht geladen wurde. das modul gibt es nicht mehr, die heißen nun firewire_*, aber das device wird für die kamera nicht erstellt. via dmesg kann ich sehen, dass die kamera eingeschaltet wurde, bzw. aus, bzw. angesteckt, bzw. ab.
<DEac-> die frage ist nun, wie komme ich an das entsprechende device?
<DEac-> zum gerät: altes laptop (pentium-m, firewire via pccard), xubuntu 12.04 32bit
<DEac-> keiner kann da helfen?
<DEac-> oder will keiner?
<bekks> Geduld ist eine Tugend, an einem Freitagabend.
<DEac-> freitagabend? daran liegt?
<bekks> Korrekt. Und an der Tatsache, dass hier niemand für besonders kurze Raktionszeiten bezahlt wird, da der Support hier ausschliesslich freiwillig geleistet wird. :)
<DEac-> schon klar
<DEac-> aber sonst bin ich gewohnt, dass irgendwer chattet
<bekks> Dein FW Problem kann übrigens daran liegen, dass der RAW1394 Stack im Kernel seit Jahren als veraltet gilt, und der neuere Stack verwendet wird. Entweder forcierst Du also das Laden des alten Stacks (der inkompatibel ist mit dem neuen), oder aber musst gezielt nach einer Lösung für Kino schauen, ob dieses irgendwie mit dem neuen Stack zusammenarbeiten kann.
<DEac-> das mit dem stack klingt interessant. wie schalte ich den alten ein?
<DEac-> ohje, mein laptop braucht saft
<DEac-> so, saft geholt
<DEac-> interessant, wenn kino gestartet ist, kann ich das modul nicht entfernen
<bekks> Du musst die firewire_* Module entladen, und schauen ob die alten raw1394* Module noch existieren.
<bekks> Kerelmodule kriegt man immer raus :D
<DEac-> zumindest bei ubuntu sind die alten module nicht dabei
<bekks> Völlig egal ob kino da läuft oder nicht.
<DEac-> bekks: ohne -f hat rmmod gewartet, bis ich kino geschlossen hatte
<DEac-> muss ich also für raw1394 einen eigenen kernel builden?
<bekks> Entweder das, oder nach einer Lösung im kino-Umfeld suchen. Das Problem hat bestimmt jemand schonmal gehabt.,
<bekks> Ich würde letzteres tun. :)
<DEac-> es ist nicht kino-speziefisch. hab auch dvgrab probiert
<bekks> Was auch auf den alten Stack aufsetzt.
<DEac-> ich hab im internet zumindest ähnliche probleme in dem zusammenhang gelesen, aber mit anderen kameras
<DEac-> ich vermute auch ganz stark, dass die devices nun anders heißen
<DEac-> ups, hatte grad die internetverbindung verloren
<DEac-> kernel selber builden ist nicht so eine gute idee. das muss dau-kompatibel sein.
<bekks> DAU kompatibel ist keiner der beiden Lösungswege.
<DEac-> bekks: den alten stack gibts garnicht mehr in den linux-quellen.
<bekks> Ja, dann hat sich der Weg erübrigt :)
<DEac-> mit dem alten stack hatte es korrekt funktioniert.
<bekks> Der ist so veraltet gewesen, dass er aus dem Kernel flog.
<ring2> k1l_, gerade mal getestet, powertop macht das ganze leider doch nicht permanent :(
<DEac-> es ist ein problem mit dem modul, das steht nun fest. das dev wird nicht erzeugt
<k1l_> ring2: mit rootrechten gestartet?
<ring2> k1l_, jawohl
<k1l_> ring2: hmm
<DEac-> ring2: ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass powertop sowas nicht permanent macht
<bekks> Das raw1394 Device wird vom neuen Stack nincht erzeugt.
<DEac-> bekks: genau, es hieße nun /dev/fw*
<DEac-> und es gibt /dev/fw1 (das müsste dann die kamera sein) nicht
<bekks> DEac-: Genau. Und das ist alles. Den alten Devicenode gibt es nicht mehr, und es gibt auch keinen Weg mehr, ihn wiederzubekommen.
<ring2> k1l_, hab dann auch mal das wiki gegengeprüft. dort steht auch "Gegenüber der früheren Versionen fehlen jedoch Detailinformationen, um Änderungen an den Einstellungen dauerhaft übernehmen zu können." demnach muss man alles was permanent sein soll, wohl selbst erbasteln 
<k1l_> achso, dann haben die das geäöndert
<DEac-> ah, was für ein zufall, jetzt existieren sie mal :) aber das ist kein deterministisches verhalten
<DEac-> hab schon öfters die module neu geladen und das device existerte danach dennoch nicht.
<DEac-> und mit dem device kann es etwas anfangen. ich frag mich nur grad, woran es liegt, dass es nun funktioniert hat
<ring2> k1l_, auch in der vorigen version heißt es: "Alle mit powertop vorgenommenen Einstellungen gehen beim Neustart des Rechners verloren." sowas doofes 
<DEac-> ui, videos lassen sich sogar problemlos übertragen
<mcfly_> Hallo, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Interpretation von bootcharts? Hab so das Gefühl, dass mein Notebook während des Bootvorgangs ein paar Sekunden "Pause" macht - und im Bootchart sieht es auch so aus, als würde das Notbook mal 8s nichts machen... 
<ring2> k1l_, also doch wieder rc.local anpassen. ich hatte doch gehofft, einmal faul sein zu können
<DEac-> bekks: danke für die hilfe. das device existiert nun einfach so. ohne zuwissen, wieso nun
<mcfly_> das bootchart: https://www.dropbox.com/s/efdhk52dx8ci01h/x230-u1210-quantal-20121116-1.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - x230-u1210-quantal-20121116-1.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<k1l_> whoohoo, microsd adapter \o/
<k1l_> echan, sry
<jokrebel_> kann ein memtest auch aufgrund einer kaputten Festplatte nach 10 Minuten Fehler aufzeigen?
<ppq> nein, eigentlich nicht
<k1l_> jokrebel: vlt sind das hitze oder strom probleme mit deinem ram
<ppq> es muss zwar nicht zwingend der ram kaputt sein, wenn fehler kommen (obwohl das sehr wahrscheinlich ist), aber dass die hdd das verursacht kann ich mir nich vorstellen
<jokrebel_> nun ja - wenn ich von besagter Festplatte einen Memtest ausführe, wird diese sehr heiß und wirft ab spätestens 50% Fehler auf. Von CD oder auch von anderer Festplatte gestartet läuft der Pass bis 100% ohne Fehler durch.
<guntbert> jokrebel_: klingt nach temperatur-Problem - HDD heiß -> RAM sehr warm -> Fehler?
<jokrebel_> und ich hab die HD jetzt komplett platt gemacht, erst mal Win drauf installiert und dann wieder Ubuntu draufgetan. Selber Fehler wie vormals.
<jokrebel_> guntbert: jo
<bekks> Was sollte das plattmachen und neuinstallieren denn bringen? :)
<guntbert> na ja, bei Windows hilfts doch oft ;-)
<witesoul> guten abend zusammen
<jokrebel_> Nunja - sowohl Windows als auch Ubuntu laufen ja ohne Ausfälle. Nur der memtest aus dem Grubmenü (dieser festplatte) behauptet dass Fehler da sind.
<witesoul> meine leiste wo das x zum beenden normalerweise ist, ist weg. ich habe eine seasson abgemeldet und gespeichert für neustart. nun ist alles buggy.
<witesoul> was kann ich da machen?
<witesoul> unix --reset geht leider nicht
<guntbert> witesoul: der komplette "Fensterrahmen" fehlt? Hast du ccsm verwendet?
<k1l_> unix reset ist auch vekehrt
<k1l_> !unity_faw > witesoul 
<k1l_> !unity_faq > witesoul 
<kubine> witesoul: Informationen zu Unity/FAQ finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<witesoul> ne, wenn ich nen neues programm auf mache steht da nur die menüleiste. 
<witesoul> und das neueste fenster ist IMMER im vordergrund
<k1l_> witesoul: in dem verlinkten artikel sind wege beschrieben unity und/oder compiz zurückzusetzen
<k1l_> warum das so kommt liegt wohl daran, an dem was du da vorher gemacht hast
<witesoul> kann ich da nicht die einstellungen iwie resetten?
<k1l_> guckstu link
<ring2> was ist eigentlich der sauberste weg, network interfaces gleich beim boot zu deaktivieren? die rc.local anzupassen scheint mir nicht so wirklich der stein der weisen zu sein
<sysdef> ring2: in die /etc/network/interfaces eintragen ;)
<sysdef> alle interfaces die darin erwaehnt werden fasst nm nicht an
<ring2> das hab ich nm in NetworkManager.conf erlaubt ;)
<sysdef> heh, k
<ring2> kann ich nicht einfach iface bla disable oder ähnliches verwenden?
<ring2> also, in interfaces natürlich
<sysdef> wenn es eine nic ist die du generell nicht on haben willst und du keine gleichen typs im rechner hast waer KML blacklisten noch sauber
<ring2> generell ist übertrieben, ab und zu wird die nic schon genutzt. nur bin ich gegen eine aktivierung beim booten. ziehen beide zusammen 900 mW
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-17
<xecuter> hallo
<xecuter> ich habe ein problem
<xecuter> nach * Checking Battery state ... [OK] ist schluss!
<xecuter> es wird keine gui geladen und ich werde auf tty1 verwiesen
<ring2> xecuter, du könntest mal in die log dateien gucken, vielleicht steht da etwas interessantes
<xecuter> wo befindet sich diese logdatei?
<xecuter> in /var?
<xecuter> ->log
<ring2> xecuter, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<xecuter> syslog.1 ?
<ring2> interessant bestimmt syslog
<ring2> /var/log/syslog
<xecuter> syslog.1 ist 6172398 groß
<xecuter> gut, die syslog ist 9/10 kleiner :)
<xecuter> ich seh am ende der datei keine fehler
<xecuter> nur ein paar fehler wegen netzwerk
<xecuter> key is out of sync
<MarkusH> xecuter: lass mal schauen
<xecuter> tls error
<MarkusH> also die letzten ~50 bis ~100 Zeilen
<xecuter> wie kann ich dich schauen lassen?
<xecuter> das ist ein anderer computer
<MarkusH> !wgetpaste > xecuter 
<MarkusH> ring2: huh? wie ist denn die Syntax für den Bot?
<xecuter> oha verstehe ich nicht
<MarkusH> xecuter: sekunde
<MarkusH> *linksuch*
<ring2> !paste > xecuter 
<kubine> xecuter: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xecuter> also am ende der datei steht: (root) CMD ( kill -CONT 'cat /var/run/lightpid' || /sbin/kntpd 2>&1 >/dev/null)
<MarkusH> ring2: danke
<xecuter> ich hab aber keine gui ring2
<ring2> gerne ;)
<ring2> !pastebinit > xecuter 
<kubine> xecuter: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<MarkusH> ahh, so hieß das tool. Danke :)
<ring2> dafür brauchst du dann auch keine gui xecuter 
<MarkusH> xecuter: also  apt-get install pastebinit
<MarkusH> und dann   tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<xecuter> ich beeile mich
<MarkusH> xecuter: ganz in Ruhe
<xecuter> es arbeitet
<xecuter> erstellt sich dann eine datei?
<xecuter> ahh ein link
<xecuter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363945
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xecuter> bitte sehr
<xecuter> könnt ihr was damit anfangen?
<xecuter> ich hab gelesen, dass ich folgendes tun sollte: apt-get install gdm
<xecuter> ich hatte allerdings die neuste version
<MarkusH> was hast du denn installiert, und vor Allem, wie?
<xecuter> remove und install gdm brachte auch keine besserung
<xecuter> ich hatte folgendes getan
<xecuter> ich hab in xfce ein paar startprogramme für die sitzungen deaktiviert
<xecuter> und ein upgrade für den kernel
<xecuter> linux-image
<xecuter> über synaptic
<xecuter> ich versuch mal fglrx zu reinstallieren
<ring2> xecuter, lad ruhig mal das komplette syslog hoch, nicht nur die letzten zeilen: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<xecuter> gibt es die option reinstall?
<ring2> es gibt apt-get --reinstall install xy
<xecuter> autoremove arbeitet gerade
<xecuter> nun reinstallier ich die grafikkarte
<xecuter> --reinstall install
<xecuter> wieso nicht einfach nur reinstall?
<ring2> das musst du die entwickler von apt-get fragen
<xecuter> nee^^
<ring2> bist du dir eigentlich sicher, dass es am fglrx liegt?
<xecuter> neustart wird initialisiert
<xecuter> nein, hab aber gelesen, dass es an der grafikkarte liegen kann
<xecuter> ein versuch ist es wert
<ring2> wildes rumprobieren, macht nämlich meistens die problemlösung nicht wirklich merklich einfacher
<xecuter> https://www.monsterli.ch/blog/2012/04/kubuntu-system-bleibt-bei-der-meldung-checking-battery-state-ok-haengen/
<xecuter> :(
<ring2> lad doch mal syslog komplett hoch, vielleicht steht ja etwas interessantes zur problemlösung drin oder jemand hat ein idee :)
<xecuter> gleiches problem + bildschirmprobleme
<xecuter> ich entferne nun fglrx und reboot
<xecuter> tail -n  /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<xecuter> so ausführen?
<MarkusH> xecuter: ne, cat /var....
<MarkusH> also:  cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<xecuter> was ist denn daran anders? erstelle ich nun eine datei, anstelle eines link?
<xecuter> achso pastebinit ist der link ersteller
<MarkusH> nein, tail liefert die letzten Zeilen einer datei
<MarkusH> genau
<xecuter> aber was ist der unterschied zwischen tail und cat
<MarkusH> cat gibt die ganze Datei aus
<xecuter> warte mal
<MarkusH> und mit "-n ZAHL" definierst du die Anzahl an letzten Zeilen, die ausgegeben werden sollen
<xecuter> schade, dache die gui kommt, dafür hab ich nun eine bessere bildschirmauflösung
<xecuter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363972
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MarkusH> gdm-simple-slav[2286]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f7d3b144fe5 sp 00007fffe93cf9d0 error 4 in libnss_compat-2.15.so[7f7d3b141000+8000]
<MarkusH> da haben wir den Fehler schon
<MarkusH> und bugs gibt es auch schon dazu
<MarkusH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ugr-seeds/+bug/805744 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1035380
<kubine> Title: Bug #805744 “gdm won't start” : Bugs : ugr-seeds (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<xecuter> wie hast du das entdeckt? ich seh nur netzwerkschwierigkeiten
<xecuter> wieso meinst du, dass es bugs dafür gibt? ich möchte doch bugfixes 
<MarkusH> naja, ich habe mir das log file angeschaut ;)
<MarkusH> Zeile 13016
<MarkusH> und 12993
<xecuter> aha danke
<xecuter> also ist gdm kaputt?
<MarkusH> wenn du dann eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl mit einigen der Begriffe fütterst, findest du die verlinkten Bugreports auf launchpad
<ring2> die datei gdm-simple-slave aus dem paket gdm3 verursacht einen segfault, genau
<MarkusH> nein. libnss_compat ist kaputt
<ring2> tatsache :)
<MarkusH> Ok, hier wäre eine vorübergehende Lösung (Externe Quellen bergen immer ein Risiko): http://www.ephestione.it/ubuntu-wont-start-gnome-gdm-after-upgrade-to-oneiric-ocelot/
<MarkusH> scheint das Autologin von gdm zu sein
<xecuter> heißt die wirklich "libnss_compat" ?
<MarkusH> xecuter: wer/was ist "die"?
<xecuter> datei
<xecuter> also installieren kann ich die nicht. unbekannt
<MarkusH> logisch, du kannst immer nur Pakete installieren, keine einzelnen Dateien
<MarkusH> xecuter: welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest du?
<xecuter> bin ich noch da?
<MarkusH> und du wirst wohl leider um den Workaround von dem verlinkten Beitrag nicht herumkommen
<MarkusH> xecuter: ja
<MarkusH> xecuter: du bist noch da
<xecuter> ich hab hier kubuntu installiert gehabt
<xecuter> war von einem anderen computer, hab die als notfall hdd eingebaut, weil eine andere kaputt ging
<xecuter> hatte dann upgraded auf das neuste
<xecuter> aber kde gefiel mir nicht. wollte dann gnome haben
<xecuter> gnome war uch kacke, hab dann xcfe genommen
<xecuter> hab dann linux-image upgrade gemacht und hab nun diesen salat
<xecuter> ich hab libnss3 reinstalliert
<xecuter> rebooted. laufwerk wird nun auf fehler überprüft.
<xecuter> erstmal eine rauchen, wollt ihr auch eine zigarette? *g*
<xecuter> hmmm wohl alles nichtraucher hier! :D
<xecuter> da steh ich nun wieder: checking battery state
<xecuter> so hab nun die /etc/gmd/custom.conf gelöscht, mal probieren
<xecuter> MarkusH, ring2  nun habe ich wieder einen desktop *freu*
<ring2> das ist doch schön. allerdings wäre es wohl einfacher gewesen, ein wenig zu lesen und nur diese datei zu löschen. statt alles mögliche auszuprobieren ;)
<xecuter> ich bin nicht so gut in englisch
<xecuter> ich hab nun keine panels
<xecuter> was muss ich im terminal eingeben, damit ich mich auslogge?
<xecuter> sudo pkill -KILL username geht nicht
<ring2> logout oder strg+d
<k1l> exit
<ring2> logout war bei login shell, stimmt
<xecuter> damit kann ich nur das terminal auf der gui beenden
<k1l> und den xserver killt man mit "sudo restart gdm" oder mit der tastenkombi vom sysreq
<xecuter> bash: logout: keine login shell: mit exit abmelden
<k1l> !sysreq > xecuter 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xecuter> ahh danke
<xecuter> nun ist wieder alles gut
<xecuter> *eine runde schokostücke durch die runde reich*
<MarkusH> ring2: k1l: pkill -U username ;)
<MarkusH> danke, xecuter 
<k1l> gdm neustarten ist wohl die standard methode. wobei das bei neueren ubuntus ja lightdm sein sollte
<ring2> immer dieses töten ;)
<xecuter> ich muss los
<xecuter> vielen dank
<xecuter> bis bald !
<gr33nfrog1> Guten Morgen
<gr33nfrog1> ich hab ein Problem, und zwar fiert mein Notebook, ubunut 12,04 einfach ein... wenn ton an ist, hab ich nen hänger drinne... maus etc alles frozen. Wie finde ich die ursache herraus?
<jokrebel> gr33nfrog1: Wann passiert das? Wärend schon alles läuft? Und geht dann auch wieder weiter irgendwann? Fenster wird grau?
<gr33nfrog1> jokrebel:  es passiert einfach so.... wenn schon alles läuft... manchmal ist eclipse offen, manchmal firefox eigtl egal... es läuft alles super dann ist auf einmal ENDE, also nichts mit fenster grau etc... Weiter geht es dann nicht mehr, muss den Lapi ausschalten
<Loetmichel> gr33nfrog1: klingt ein bissi nach temperatur und/oder wackeliges ram
<Loetmichel> echter hänger oder blinken die numlock/scrollockleds noch kernelpanic?
<gr33nfrog1> Loetmichel:  Temperatur ist eigtl nicht möglich... der lüfter würde hoch gehen.... aber er ist mucks mäuschen still
<Loetmichel> gr33nfrog1: klemmt er vllt?
<gr33nfrog1> Also das mit dem blinkenden lichtern müsste ich mal beobachten
<gr33nfrog1> ist es denn ein kernelpanik wenn nichts mehr blinkt oder wie?
<Loetmichel> (machen die das bei aktuellem kernel überhaupt noch?)
<jokrebel> gr33nfrog1: Wenns blinkt ist es ne Panic
<Loetmichel> gr33nfrog1: normalerweise blinken capslock und numlock synchron wenns ne kernelpanic gibt
<Loetmichel> abe ich weiss aktuell nicht ob das die neuesten kernels noch machen
<gr33nfrog1> achso ... es blinkt automatisch.... glaube nicht das es das tut
<Loetmichel> bei 11.04 wars noch so
<gr33nfrog1> dachte ich soll gucken ob ich die tasten noch benutzen kann und es aufblinkt...
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/pics/blink.avi @ greenfrog
<Loetmichel> (da wars ein loses ram)
<gr33nfrog1> hmm ich mach mal auf und steck mal richtig rein das ding ;) :P
<gr33nfrog1> bis gleich
<spycrab0> Hi
<spycrab0> Ich bin am verzweifeln: ich möchte die ia32-libs installieren bekomme allerdings immer diesen Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411962/
<kubine> Title: APT-GET Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<spycrab0> Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit installiert via Wubi
<spycrab0> hab auchs schon versucht ia32-libs-dev neuzuinstallieren (mit apt-get purge) hat aber nicht funktioniert
<stevieh> spycrab0: wieso -dev?
<spycrab0> ich weiss es auch nicht genau...
<spycrab0> das ist einfach die fehlermeldung
<spycrab0> ich wollte ein 32-bit deb-paket installieren allerdings hat dies ia32-libs erforder
<spycrab0> t
<stevieh> und apt-get install ia32-libs
<stevieh> geht nicht?
<spycrab0> ausserdem ist jetzt mein ganzes apt-get zerschossen ich kann garnichts mehr machen ohne diesen fehler zu bekommen
<spycrab0> stehvieh: geht nicht
<spycrab0> ich versuch mal zu rebootn
<k1l> spycrab0: wo hast du das paket denn her?
<gandaro__> hi
<gandaro_> Ich wollte ein paar Veränderungen an der GRUB-Konfiguration unternehmen, damit Windows automatisch gestartet wird, wenn man das GRUB-Menü nicht aufruft, aber nachdem ich die Konfiguration mit "sudo update-grub" übernommen habe, fehlt der Windows 7-Eintrag in GRUB...
<k1l> kommt jetzt ein bischen auf deine änderungen an
<gandaro_> also hab in /etc/default/grub geändert: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER, GRUB_TIMEOUT
<k1l> bei grub2 ist das eigentlich sehr einfach deine gewollte einstellung zu machen
<k1l> ja wenn du den os_prober wegnimmst, dann sucht er nicht mehr nach anderen linuxen
<gandaro_> http://dpaste.com/832482/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #832482 (at dpaste.com)
<gandaro_> also auch nicht nach Windows?
<k1l> disable = true heisst ja rausnehmen
<gandaro_> ja
<k1l> gandaro_: ist windows ein ubuntu? :)
<gandaro_> hm ... ;)
<gandaro_> im uu-wiki stand, dass man das setzen müsste, wenn man dieses hidden_timeout haben will
<k1l> nee, das hat mit os prober nichts zu tun
<gandaro_> "Wurde GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT aktiviert, so kann nur mit gedrückter Umschalt-Taste ⇧ während des Einschaltvorganges das Boot-Menü sichtbar gemacht werden, wenn auch gleichzeitig GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true gesetzt wurde!"
<gandaro_> soll ichs einfach noch mal ohne disable_os_prober versuchen?
<k1l> hmm, die wiki seiten sehen nicht mehr so aus wie früher zu grub2 :)
<k1l> ja mach das mal ohnosprober=true
<gandaro_> ok
<gandaro_> ich versuchs mal und sag euch dann, obs funktioniert
<gandaro_> vielen dank ! :)
<gandaro_> Naja
<gandaro_> Jetzt wird Windows 7 wieder angezeigt, aber das hidden_timeout funktioniert nicht mehr...
<gandaro_> aber das ist doch eigentlich sinnlos
<gandaro_> warum sollte das nicht mehr funktionieren wenn man os_prober angeschaltet hat
<k1l> weiß ich jetzt so nicht
<k1l> aber sicher, dass du es dann richtig eingestellt hast? als default start eintrag würde ich auch einfach genau den titel der einen zeile reinschreiben
<gandaro_> naja
<gandaro_> ich habe als DEFAULT=0 stehen
<gandaro_> also erst mal Ubuntu
<gandaro_> Windows 7 ist 4
<gandaro_> ich glaube schon, dass es an OS_PROBER liegt
<gandaro_> vielleicht sollte ich die config mal ohne os_prober erstellen und dann den windows-7-eintrag da reinkopieren?
<k1l> und dann gibts nen neuen kernel, grub2 wird neu geschrieben und dann fehlt windows
<gandaro_> :(
<gandaro_> ok
<gandaro_> naja
<gandaro_> ich kann auch ohne hidden_timeout leben...
<gandaro_> naja, tschüss
<dadrc> hmpf. Xubuntu 12.10, nvidia-Treiber mit 'ner 650Ti, keine ttys, obwohl vbeinfo meine Auflösung, die ich eingetragen habe, auflistet. Ideen?
<dAnjou> gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne liste, mit welchen grakas der jeweils aktuelle nvidia-treiber läuft?
<dAnjou> denn in 12.04 ging der noch, während ich jetz nur noch die fallback DE kriege
<dAnjou> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<dAnjou> mit der da
<dadrc> dAnjou, wenn du ihn installiert hast, liegt die Liste in /usr/share/doc/nvidia/README.<irgendwas>
<dadrc> Oder nvidia-updates, jenachdem, welche Version du installiert hast
<catweazle> dAnjou: auf der Nvidia-Seite steht alles 
<catweazle> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-310.19-driver-de.html
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 310.19Certified (at www.nvidia.de)
<catweazle> bei "Unterstützte"
<dadrc> Die GTS250 sollte aber eigentlich noch dabei sein
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt der noch alles ab Geforce 8k
<dAnjou> catweazle: das ist ja nur die theoretische liste
<dAnjou> so *prinzipiell* gehts damit
<dAnjou> mich interessieren ja tatsächlich funktionierende installationen
<dAnjou> ich hab nämlich schon current, updates und experimental durch
<catweazle> du darfst halt nur nicht mit den Ubuntu-Einstellungen konfigurieren sondern musst immer nvidia-settings benutzen
<dAnjou> nix
<dAnjou> ach was, in 12.04 ging das auch einfach so
<dAnjou> das muss in 12.10 auch "einfach so" gehen
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, die offizielle Liste ist in /usr/share/doc, wenn die Karte da drin ist, funktioniert sie. Wenn das dann bei dir nicht der Fall ist, ist irgendwas falsch konfiguriert oder so.
<catweazle> 12.10 scheint ja auch mit amd-grafik zu zicken
<catweazle> zumindest wenn man in den Foren liest
<dAnjou> dann probier ich's jetzt nochmal
<dAnjou> ich hab auch alle xorg.confs gelöscht
<dAnjou> (mit alle meine ich auch die backups -.-)
<dadrc> lass dir eine von nvidia-settings generieren
<dAnjou> das hat auch meistens rumgesponnen
<dAnjou> von wegen es kann da nich schreiben, obwohl es root-rechte hatte
<dAnjou> na mal sehen
<dAnjou> ich seh grad den 310er
<dAnjou> oho, auf einmal scheint es zu gehen
<dAnjou> mit dem 310er
<dAnjou> joar
<dAnjou> na schick
<dAnjou> hat sich letztendlich wieder in wohlgefallen aufgelöst
<dAnjou> obwohl ich den rechner ganz neustarten musste
<dAnjou> nur x server bringts da nich
<dadrc> Zeig mal deine xorg.con
<dadrc> f
<dAnjou> oh, war direkt am diablo testen :P
<dAnjou> moment
<dAnjou> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364879/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> und wenn du damit bootest, gehts nicht?
<dAnjou> dadrc: doch klar .. also wenn das aus meinem bisher gesagten nich hervorging, weiß ich auch nich
<dadrc> <dAnjou> hat sich letztendlich wieder in wohlgefallen aufgelöst ← klang so, als wärs kaputt
<dadrc> aber dann ist ja gut
<dAnjou> nö, das bedeutet, dass alles fast wie von selbst gelöst wurde
<bunyip> ist der nvidia-310 nicht mehr beta/experimental?
<k1l> also hier ist er noch experimental genannt
<dAnjou> hier auch
<LupusE> hi
<ben1u> wo kann ich die Einblendedauer von Benachrichtigungen bei Ubuntu 12.04 einstellen?
<ben1u> mir kommt das immer so kurz vor
<jokrebel> ben1u: Bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber die Richtung sollte korrekt sein https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<kubine> Title: NotifyOSD - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Seymour> Juhu! Ich will hier ein paar mp3s in wavs konvertieren und ne Audio-CD draus brennen, ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln noch aktuell?
<kubine> Title: Audiodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Bevor ich jetzt die ganzen Pakete umsonst installiere weil die heutzutage irgendwo ander schon drin sind oder so ;-)
<jokrebel> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/K3b#Extras lt.diesem Wiki mit K3B und dem Extra-Paket möglich (getestet bis 12.04)
<kubine> Title: K3b › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> verdammt, keine CD-Rohlinge mehr - nur noch DVDs
<baba_melone> Hallo. Ich habe eben Ubuntu 12.10 auf meinem neuen Notebook installiert und möchte nun den freien nouveau Treiber durch den Standard-nvidia-Treiber zwecks 3D-Unterstützung installieren. Früher konnte man dies mit dem graphischen Tool restricted-manager, der sich nach einer Installation automatisch geöffnet hat, tun.
<baba_melone> Im Ubuntu-Wiki steht, man könne dies nun über den Paketquellen-Manager erledigen. Jedoch ist bei mir in diesem Programm der besagte siebte Tab "Zusätzliche Treiber" komplett ohne Inhalt.
<baba_melone> Installiere ich das Paket nvidia-current, startet der X-Server trotzdem mit dem nouveau-Treiber.
<baba_melone> Sperre ich dieses Modul, lädt er den intel-Treiber (Mein Laptop unterstützt Nvidia Optimus, leider ;()
<baba_melone> Versuche ich, den X-Server mittels nvidia-xconfig zu konfigurieren, sd. der nvidia-Treiber geladen wird, lädt Xorg trotzdem den intel-Treiber.
<Fuchs> baba_melone: ist das zufaellig ein Notebook mit optimus? 
<baba_melone> Lediglich mit Bumblebee hatte ich bisher Erfolg. Kann mir jemand helfen, dass der X-Server nvidia als Standard-Treiber verwendet? Ich kriege sonst keine VDPAU-Unterstützung
<baba_melone> ja, optimus! Wie gesagt, leider ;(
<Fuchs> wenn ja: schau, ob Du das Intel Zeugs im BIOS deaktivieren kannst. Wenn nein: wirst Du fuer den Moment leider bumblebee nutzen muessen
<baba_melone> Kann ich nicht deaktivieren.
<baba_melone> Aber wieso funktioniert dann der nouveau-Treiber?
<Fuchs> ich vermute, dass die da mit Prime schon etwas basteln, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung
<baba_melone> Und wie kann ich mit dem mplayer HD-Videos mit VDPAU abspielen.
<baba_melone> Mit bumblebee?
<baba_melone> ist auch meine Vermutung
<Fuchs> Da muss ich leider passen :( 
<dreamon> baba_melone, mplayer läuft bei mir mit vdpau.. aber wie ich das gemacht hab.. muß mal nachschauen..
<dreamon> sudo apt-get install libva1 vdpau-va-driver vainfo
<dreamon>  -> installieren
<dreamon> Menu -> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Player -> Videoausgabe -> vdpau
<dreamon> -> x Enable Video Hardware Support
<dreamon> ->x Enable CrystalHD Hardware Support 
<dreamon> Dann liefs hier.
<dreamon> Aber mit dem Optimus wirst da vermutlich nicht viel Erfolg haben
<baba_melone> Optimus stinkt! Hoffe nvidia bringt bald einen Treiber mit vernünftiger Optimus-Unterstützung heraus.
<baba_melone> Trotzdem vielen Dank!
<dreamon> baba_melone, Meine aber im Planet was interessantes darüber gelesen zu haben.. Oh nusa wech
<outcast> moin, kann man von einem ubuntu auf (apple)timemachine-daten zugreifen?
<Haraldo> exit
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-18
<nevchen> re
<daswort> Wo stellt man bei XFCE/Xubuntu Proxys ein? Bei Gnome war das früher im Netzwerk-Manager *nostalgisch*
<dAnjou> das isses auch immer noch
<dAnjou> daswort: und google haste auch nich benutzt
<daswort> Nein habe ich nicht. 
<daswort> Du hast ja recht. Aber anscheinend übersehe ich es… gekonnt ;)
<dAnjou> wir sind kein ersatz dafür
<dAnjou> daswort: du übersiehst es nich
<dAnjou> daswort: es gibt schlicht keine gui dafür
<daswort> Wurde die aus dem NM rausgeworfen?
<dAnjou> war offenbar noch nie drin
<dAnjou> deswegen benutzt man ja gnome
<daswort> komisch, dann hatte ich vor 2 Jahren wohl extra eine GUI installiert.
<daswort> Danke für die Aufklärung dAnjou 
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<kubine> Title: xfce - How do I set systemwide proxy servers in Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Ubuntu Studio? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> wo wir wieder bei google wären
<dAnjou> hier haste nochn smiley
<dAnjou> :)
<nevchen> gäääääääähn
<dAnjou> sonst krieg ich wieder n anschiss
<sebastian> hallo allerseits, ich habe ein problemm bei der installation von ubuntu 12.04. ich will es auf einem uefi system installieren und komme auch in den uefi installationsmodus. wenn ich "ubuntu installieren" wähle kommt der lade screen und der rechner hängt sich einfach auf. selbes bei "ubuntu testen" kann mir da irgendjemand helgfen?
<sebastian> auch wenn ich mich jetzt als blutiger irc-anfaenger oute, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob meine nachricht rausgegangen ist also würde ich mich fast schon ueber ein "nein" freuen
<sebastian> hallo?
<dAnjou> sebastian: guck mal auf die uhr
<dAnjou> die hälfte schläft und die andere hälfte is stockbesoffen auf dem weg nach hause
<sebastian> achso, ich kenne mich mit den gegebenheiten im irc nicht aus, wenn ich leute online sehe gehe uch automatisch davon aus dass sie auch "aktiv" sind
<dAnjou> nö, im IRC sind die leute meist 24/7 online
<dAnjou> aber nich da
<dAnjou> nennt man dann "rumidlen"
<sebastian> ja den begriff habe ich schon das ein oder andere mal auf german bash gesehen... ich fühle mich da gerade wie ein tourist der die stadt die er schon hundert mal auf bildern gesehen hat das erste mal wirklich besucht
<dAnjou> kriegste auch gleich noch ne einladung
<dAnjou> und zwar nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> dort gibts kaffee und kuchen zum pläuschchen
<dAnjou> hier nur support
<dAnjou> wird strikt getrennt
<sebastian> okay, dann danke ich dir für den support auf meine sehr subtil gestellte hilfeanfrage zu irc  = )
<dAnjou> sebastian: kannst aber mit "/whois <nick>" (ohne "") ein bisschen was über den nutzer herausfinden
<dAnjou> dürfte bei dir im server tab/reiter erscheinen
<zerwas> sebastian, ich habe noch nie wirklich mit UEFI zu tun gehabt, aber Du könntest versuchen auszuschließen, dass der Rechner an der Stelle hängt, wo X gestartet wird
<sebastian> zerwas, naja das witzige ist: n kumpel hat sich die maschine nachgekauft. bis ins letzte bauteil gleich. und der hat die installation einmal hinbekommen und hatte den fehler dann bei dem ersten booten nach der installation
<sebastian> deshalb kann ich mir da überhaupt keinen reim machen
<sebastian> *draus
<zerwas> Das klingt natürlich seltsam. Man kann das Bootlogo mit einem Druck auf Esc deaktivieren, das zeigt im Regelfall mehr Informationen zum Prozess. Weiter kann ich Dir aber leider auch nicht helfen, tut mir leid.
<sebastian> zerwas, wenn ich das logo ausschalte hängt er sich nach generating locales [...] generation complete auf... was mir spontan nicht nach ner kritischen operation aussieht
<zerwas> In der Tat.
<zerwas> man könnte das Problem unter Umständen über netinstall o.ä. umschiffen, ist aber nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.
<dreamon_> Nützt jemand Dolphin und weiß, wie man Kopiervorgänge in eine Warteschleife aufnimmt? Wenn das überhaupt geht.
<bekks> Einfach den Kopiervorgang starten und dann auf Pause klicken.
<dreamon_> Ja, dann muß man aber immer Sitzenbleiben und warten bis der eine Vorgang fertig ist, und den anderen wieder Fortsetzen. Schon umständlich.
<bekks> ODer einfach parallel laufen lassen. Voll einfach.
<dreamon_> bekks, Parallel dürfte wohl doch etwas an Fragmentierung und reichlich mechanische Beanspruchung verursachen.
<bekks> Dann sollte man sich eine SSD kaufen, wenn man das vermeiden möchte. Und Fragmentierung spielt unter Linux wirklich keine große Geige.
<dreamon_> Da es auf ein NTFS kopiert wird, spielt es schon eine Geige. Gibt es nichts mit dem man schön sequentiell abarbeiten kann.. 
<bekks> FTP z.B. - das ist an der Stelle exakt was Du suchst.
<dreamon_> Es gab da mal ein Programm .. mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein.. das konnte das.. Scheiß Kopf.
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen
<ghostoverload> hab ein problem mit sshfs,   wen ich es gemountet hab sind bei den rechten nur ?????? '???? ????  
<ghostoverload> hatte das schon mal, aber weis nicht mehr woran das lag :S
<ghostoverload> habe gefunden :)   mit -o allow_other gehts :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Kann man denn mit ftp programm lokal kopieren?
<bekks> Klar, wenn man lokal einen FTP Server einrichten.
<bekks> s/n\.$/t\.$/
<hanning> ahoi
<hanning> mag mir jemand bitte verraten, wie ich pulseaudio passthrough beibringe? (per ALSA direkt läufts) :)
<pacman> moin
<apollo13> hanning: passthrough von wo nach wohin, die frage ist irgendwie ziemlich unspezifisch
<dreamon_> bekks, Das Tool heißt ultracopier, ist in den Paketquellen. Damit läßt sich eine Abarbeitungsliste machen. 
<bekks> ultracopier existiert nur in Oneiric und Precise.
<hanning> apollo13, passthrough vom videoplayer zum externen dekoder
<hanning> es geht sozusagen um nen bitstream über spdif
<hanning> mehr als pulseaudio das entsprechende gerät zuzuweisen, scheint nicht möglich zu sein?
<hanning> ALSA ist korrekt eingerichtet, dort funktionierts
<apollo13> dann verhand halt kein pulse?!
<hanning> guter tipp
<hanning> ich will ja auch nicht pusle einsetzen, weil ich die vorzüge brauch, sondern weil mir gerad elangweilig war :P
<hanning> es ist ziemlich nervig ständig dafür sorgen zu müssen, dass kein prozess mehr läuft, der eventuell alsa blockiert
<hanning> gerade auf nem htpc-system...
<kuckuck> Guten Morgen, 
<kuckuck> Ich hatte eigtl nie Probleme mit dem Ruhestand am Computer, jetzt jedoch,  er fährt richtig in den Ruhestand, da sehe ich an den LED's. Wenn ich jedoch Hochfahren will bleibt der irgendwo mit schwarzem Bildschirm hängen, die webcam deren LED eigtl nur kurz aufleuchtet, bleibt auch eingeschaltet...
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Ich persönlich nutze das wirklich nur, wenn es problemlos Out-Of-the-Box läuft. Hab in der Vergangenheit schon zu viele Stunden erfolglos damit verbracht den Ruhezustand, auf Rechner wo es nicht auf anhieb ging, doch funktionsfähig zu machen. Und bei den heutigen Bootzeiten braucht man das doch auch nicht mehr wirklich.
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  aber es ging doch erstmal... bin mir nicht sicher ob es mit "ubuntu-tweak" zusammen hängt, glaube das war das letzte was ich installiert habe. Für mich ist der Ruhestand in sofern vom großen nutzen da ich nicht beim Boot mein DM-Crypt pw eingeben muss :/
<jokrebel> Was ist ein DM-Crypt-Passwort? Und was bringen Passwort und Verschlüsselung, wenn ich sie umgehen können will?
<nevchen> jokrebel:  das erste ist das passwort für die verschlüsselung
<nevchen> den zweiten teil deiner frage verstehe ich nicht
<nevchen> dm-crypt ist ein verschlüsselungssystem
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  dm-crypt verschlüsselt die SSD meines notebooks, falls es mal geklaut wird das keiner meine Daten Einhängen kann
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  nevchen  , kann man irgendwie das modul für den ruhestand neu installieren, oder sowas in der art?
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Und im Ruhezustand (wo du dann anscheinend ohne Passwortabfrage rankommst) kann es nicht geklaut werden? Versteh die Logik dahinter nicht ganz.
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  nach dem ruhstand muss ich mein benutzerpasswort eingeben, wenn es jemand schafft den, ohne reboot zu hacken , respekt
<kuckuck> die meisten würden den fehler machen, eh einmal den neustart auszuprobieren, 
<kuckuck> so  sind meine daten jedenfalls etwas sicherer ;)
<kuckuck> das kannst du nicht abstreiten :P
<nevchen> sagtmal gibt es eine möglichkeit, vielleicht ein script oder so, dass mein rechner immer im netzwerk lauscht, ob andere rechner online sind und dann per sshfs shares mountet?
<apollo13> natürlich
<nevchen> bisher mountet er nur per fstab bzw. bei der systemanmeldung
<nevchen> aber wenn ein rechner später erst angeschaltet wird ist das doof
<nevchen> apollo13:  verrätst du mir wie? ;)
<apollo13> indem du ein skript schreibst dass das tut
<nevchen> apollo13:  kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit den befehlen aus, was da so reinmuss
<apollo13> dann musst du dich wohl erstmals in bash oder eine skriptsprache deiner wahl einlesen
<apollo13> oder weiter suchen obs irgendwo was fertiges gibt
<nevchen> apollo13:  ich schau mal
<xixixixi> hallo leute kann mir bitte jemand sagen welche ports ich im router freigeben muss, um unter Ubuntu xchat (xdcc) daten empfangen kann? 
<hanning> ich nehme an die port-range die du in xchat für dcc angibst
<xixixixi> wo find ich die orginal einstellungen ?
<hanning> unter Einstellungen ;)
<jokrebel> Und vermutlich nicht "freigeben" sondern eher "forwarden"
<hanning> hier isses Preferences->Network->Filetransfer
<nevchen> apollo13:  ich schau mir mal : autofs an
<xixixixi> find nix unter Einstellungen :(
<apollo13> xixixixi: ganz dumme frage, warum willst du dcc verwenden?
<apollo13> du wärst der erste dem ich begegne der das jemals verwendet hätte
<bekks> apollo13: Weil gopher schon zu alt ist ;)
<xixixixi> empfangen ! kumpel wollte mir was schicken nd es geht nich
<apollo13> dann nimm jabber oder skype
<jokrebel> oder email oder share
<apollo13> oder rapidshare solangs noch lebt *scnr*
<bekks> Oder ssh.
<jokrebel> ftp
<xixixixi> :( kann mir auch eine diskette kaufen und zur post gehen tolle idee
<apollo13> naja alles noch sinnvoller als dcc
<hanning> ihr wollt ihn und seine kumpüels doch nicht ernsthaft jetzt extra software installieren lassen
<bekks> xdcc sollte von der UNO verboten werden.
<hanning> ist doch alles vorhanden, einfach einrichten und frieden
<jokrebel> xixixixi: Alles besser als das was Du vor hast. Und dafür wär dann #xchat oder #xchat.de besser geeignet.
<bekks> hanning: Man kann sich auch in den Fuss schiessen, wenn man möchte.
<xixixixi> hanning genau
<xixixixi> wenn irc dafür ausgelegt is warum nicht nutzen
<hanning> besser ist in diesem fall gleich einfacher
<apollo13> xixixixi: ist es ja nicht
<hanning> den persönlichen softwareidealismus auf hilfesuchende user zu projezieren...
<apollo13> hanning: lol
<bekks> hanning: Nur weil der Fuss so schön nah ist, und ein unbewegliches Ziel ist, muss man nicht darauf schiessen.
<xixixixi> also bei mir steht in einstellungen - datenübertragung - oder haben die bei linux misst gebaut? unten wollten das nicht ???
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, ohne STUN wird DCC eigentlich auch nicht wirklich funktionieren oder?
<bekks> apollo13: Korrekt.
<apollo13> xixixixi: wir können dir nichtmal sagen welche ports du freigeben musst, das ist abhängig von deinen einstellungen…
<xixixixi> zurück zur frage, wo finde ich die genutzen ports???
<jokrebel> …und es hat ganz schön wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun …
<apollo13> nirgendwo, die musst du im normalfall definieren
<xixixixi> wo ?
<hanning> dateiübertragung klingt schon richtig
<jokrebel> !ot > xixixixi
<kubine> xixixixi: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> xixixixi: Passendere Kanäle wurde bereits genannt.
<xixixixi> definiere  bitte Ubuntu?
<xixixixi> der kernel is von Linux 
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Der Kernel ist nicht von Linux, der Kernel IST Linux.
<xixixixi> xchat gehort zum paketumfang von ubuntu - also denk ich auch zum support
<bekks> Und nein, aaplikationsspezifische Probleme (wo stelle ich denn in xyz das Feature abc ein), sind wohl eher dem Support der Applikation zuzurechnen.
<apollo13> xixixixi: mag sein, aber wenn dir empfohlen wird ein feature davon nicht zu verwenden und dir alternative channels genannt wird, dann bist du dort besser aufgehoben
<jokrebel> xixixixi: Wenn es ins "Eingemachte" eines bestimmten Programmes geht, welches sogar einen eigenen Kanal hat, ist man dort meist besser aufgehoben.
<jokrebel> xixixixi: Und dadrüber können wir gerne auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterdiskutieren, aber halt nicht _hier_ DANKE
<xixixixi> wollte doch nur wissen in welchen file die Ports zu finden sind ! und alle nutzen hier doch irc. - ok ich schau mal woanders.
<zylon> gibt es bei encfs eine möglichkeit die pw's zu hinterlegen?
<dadrc> mit --extpass lässt sich da bestimmt was machen
<jokrebel> zylon: encfs ist doch was "top secret - verschlüsselung"? Wie passt das zu "Passwort hinterlegen"?
<dadrc> aber ist das nicht ein bisschen gegen die Idee von Verschlüsselung, das Passwort im Klartext rumliegen zu haben?
<zylon> da die verschlüsselten dateien auf einer cloud liegen kann das pw gern aus meinem pc sein
<jokrebel> zylon: Und der Ubuntu-Bezug ist mir da aber auch nicht ganz klar.
<dadrc> Na denn, --extpass="cat /datei/mit/passwort.txt" könnte klappen
<zylon> jokrebel: da es im das hinterlegen des pw's in ubuntu geht, geht es um ubuntu
<zylon> @dadrc: danke, werde ich mal testen
<Satorisanja> Hallo.
<Satorisanja> Ich rätsel seit 1 Woche um ein Common Interface.
<jokrebel> !wf > Satorisanja
<kubine> Satorisanja: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Satorisanja> Ich brauche einen Tipp über die Beschreibung einer Chipkarte.
<Satorisanja> Für Fernsehempfang.
<bekks> KAnnst Du das ein bisschen ausführen bitte?
<bekks> Chipkarte? Fernsehempfang?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Eine TV-Karte? USB? PCI? DVB-T oder -C oder -S?
<Satorisanja> Also: Ich habe einen Digitalen Satelitenreceiver, der einen Einschub für ein CI Modul besitzt.
<Satorisanja> Außerdem möglichkeiten für Emulatoren.
<Satorisanja> Und um diese Emulatoren geht es nun. Wie bekomme ich die Emulatoren zum Laufen.
<bekks> Emulatoren? Was emulieren die denn?
<Satorisanja> die emulieren freischaltung von pay TV
<bekks> Ah, also willst du illegal PayTV gucken. :)
<Satorisanja> es ist der SL 35/1CI
<Satorisanja> bekks, sowas macht man doch nicht, hihihi
<bekks> Ja, genau deswegen halten wir uns hier auch ausschliesslich im legalen Support auf. :)
<Loetmichel> is das nicht schon vertragswiedrig wenn man einen "nicht gelisteten" reciver benutzt für sky? $me meint da sowas in dem kleingedruckten gelsen zu haben
<Loetmichel> geschweigedenn eine softwarelösung
<Satorisanja> Hat jemand ne Idee ?
<stevieh> wäre ja noch schöner
<bekks> Satorisanja: Wir halten uns hier nur im legalen Support auf - d.h. nein, hier gibts keine Ideen für illegale Aktivitäten.
<Satorisanja> stevieh es war nur ne Frage.
<stevieh> Satorisanja: fragen ist nicht verboten ;-)
<Satorisanja> danke
<Loetmichel> ... wobei mich durchaus interessieren würde ob/wie man die aufgenommenen filme von der platte des Sky+reviers runterbekommt udn aufm (xubuntu) PC angucken kann... aber das ist hier nicht OnTopic ;-)
<zylon> @dadrc: funktioniert, perfekt
<Satorisanja> Loetmichel Du kannst eine TV Karte mit nem Reziver verbinden und die Sendungen aufzeichnen.
<jokrebel> ein 12.04er Kubuntu-Rechner läßt sich nicht per Menü (Verlassen- Herunterfahren/Neustart/Abmelden) bedienen - keinerlei Fehlermeldungen. Ist ein nachinstalliertes kubuntu-desktop auf ein vorhandenes ubuntu mit beibehaltung von lightdm. Jemand ne Idee?
<Loetmichel> Satorisanja: aus oben genannten gründen: nein, kann ich nciht. und das ist hier OT, wie schon gesagt
<Loetmichel> (ich hätts nicht anschneiden sollen)
<beaver74> jokrebel, ist da noch eine root-Konsole offen? meine so was dann auch schon festgestellt zu haben.
<jokrebel> beaver74: Sollte eigentlich nicht, nachdem ich schon mehrfach über Konsole rebootet habe und nun grad frisch hochgefahren ist.
<jokrebel> Muss Alt+Druck+K machen um mich in eine andere DE (Unity) einzuloggen. Von dort aus klappt dann auch zB. ein "reboot"
<dadrc> jokrebel, KDE kommt mit den Rechten von LightDM nicht klar, einfachste Lösung wär es, KDM zu installieren
<dadrc> Also, wenn du das dauerhaft machen willst
<dadrc> Sonst, hmm, könntest versuchen, den Rechner über dbus runterzufahren, das sollte auch aus KDE gehen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ah ok. Gut zu wissen. Danke
<dadrc> jokrebel, `dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop` sollte der richtige Befehl sein
<dadrc> Oder mit Restart statt Stop für 'nen Reboot
<dadrc> Könntest also die KDE-Buttons damit ersetzen
<jokrebel> …geht jetzt grad eh nimmer, weil ich an den Rechner aktuell nicht mehr rankann.
<dadrc> Na, dann halt "for the record"
<Satorisanja> Kann man in ubuntu 10.04 lts auch die unity nachinstallieren?
<Dracos-Carazza> moin, hat zufällig noch wer performance probleme mit libre office impress? irgendwie ist das per default recht lahm bei mir
<Dracos-Carazza> os ist ubuntu 12.04 lts
<dadrc> Satorisanja, nein, aber 10.04 sollte sich mittlerweile problemlos auf 12.04 updaten lassen, das hat Unity
<Dracos-Carazza> hardware ist locker "ausreichend" von der performance (Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz + 4GB RAM + OS auf SSD)
<jokrebel_> Satorisanja: Unity ist doch Standard bei Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jokrebel_> quatsch
<Satorisanja> ja soweit klar, jedoch gibt es beim updaten auf die 12.04 er Version Probleme mit dem Sound und der Grafik.
<jokrebel_> 12.04
<stevieh> :-)
<Satorisanja> jokrebel ich habe Gnome Oberfläche
<Satorisanja> Deshalb fragte ich ja ob es nachinstallieren geht über ppa oder ähnliches
<jokrebel_> Satorisanja: Überleg Dir besser, die Probleme unter 12.04 in den Griff zu bekommen. Sooo lang wird nun 10.04 (in der Desktop-Version9 auch nicht mehr unterstützt. 
<Satorisanja> Nun ja ich denk drüber nach
<exoon> error while loading shared libraries: libglut.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- freeglut ist allerdings installiert, in einem 32bit Ubuntu hat das funktioniert. Warum jetzt mit 64bit nicht?
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich sucht das Programm im falschen Pfad nach
<dadrc> Bei 64Bit liegt das Ding in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<exoon> sollte das dann nicht auch gefunden werden? Würde ich mal erwarten.
<dadrc> Sollte, wird ja aber anscheinend nicht. Wasn das für ein Programm?
<exoon> Breve3d ... mom, link suche ich noch
<exoon> der Link ist tot: http://www.spiderland.org
<exoon> http://www.heise.de/download/breve-1148170.html
<kubine> Title: Breve, Download bei heise (at www.heise.de)
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal davon ausgehen, dass die Software nur 32Bit ist und du freeglut3:i386 installieren musst
<Patrix> Hallo. Jemand da?
<exoon> ok, es geht. Jetzt das gleiche mit libjepeg62 .... aber auch das funktioniert. Geht das mit dem :386 immer?
<dadrc> ja
<exoon> schön. danke
<Guest33759> Ich benötige Hilfe beim Einrichten eines VLC Streaming Servers unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Desktop
<dadrc> Guest33759, etwas genauer, bitte. Wie weit bist du, was geht nicht, ...?
<Guest33759> sorry war kurz afk, also ich hab ein script geschrieben das den server mittels eines scripts über die shell mit http interface starten lässt ...
<Guest33759> allerdings kommen da dann unzählige fehlermeldungen, ich hab im vlc forum schon nen thread dazu gemacht, da ist auch das script und ein screenshot von den fehlermeldungen drin, willst du den link zu dem thread haben ?
<Guest33759> @+dadrc bist du noch da??
<dadrc> Guest33759, Support bitte nur im Channel. Und ja, post den Link mal.
<elvis> hallo, wie kann ich für einen gemeinsamen ordner die benutzerrechte so vergeben, dass alle benutzer ihre dateien mit den gleichen rechten in diesem ordner erstellen?
<Guest33759> Hier ist der Link zum Thema http://www.vlc-forum.de/board1-der-vlc-player/board4-fragen-und-antworten-zum-player/751-ubuntu-streaming-server/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Streaming Server - Fragen und Antworten zum Player - Das deutsche VLC-Forum (at www.vlc-forum.de)
<dAnjou> elvis: erstmal sollten die alle in derselben gruppe sein
<elvis> dAnjou, und dann die rechte dieser gruppe zuweisen?
<dadrc> Guest33759, das ist ziemlich sicher ein Fehler im Part nach -sout, da stimmt was mit der Outputchain nicht.
<Guest33759> und hast du ne ahnung woran genau s liegen kann .... ich bin hier schon tage lang am googlen und machen .... :(
<dAnjou> elvis: und dann musst du mit nem stickybit die rechte des ordners so setzen, dass neues zeug darin auch diese rechte bekommt
<dAnjou> elvis: nein, der ordner muss dieser gruppe gehören
<elvis> dAnjou, meinte ich auch so… allerdings kann ich mit stickybit gerade begrifflich nichts anfangen
<dAnjou> !Rechte > elvis 
<kubine> elvis: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<dAnjou> dann mal lesen
<elvis> dAnjou, jau… war mir nicht klar, dass die dateiattribute so bezeichnet
<Guest33759> elvis ich glaube dein problem löst sich mit chmod 2770 2=sticky bit, die erste 7 die rechte für den inhaber, die zweite 7 für die rechte der gruppe, die 0 für alle anderen=kein zugriff
<dadrc> Guest33759, so direkt nicht, aber was du probieren kannst: Nimm dein Desktop-VLC, klick dir da den entsprechenden Befehl zusammen und kopier ihn dann rüber.
<dAnjou> elvis: http://serverfault.com/questions/44818/how-do-i-set-up-a-shared-directory-on-linux
<kubine> Title: permissions - How do I set up a shared directory on Linux? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<dAnjou> Guest33759: ich hab das ticket grade, danke ;)
<dAnjou> Guest33759: wir kauen hier keine lösungen vor. hilfe zu selbsthilfe ist das prinzip.
<elvis> dAnjou, lösen tut sich das wohl trotzdem erst mit einer neuen gruppe
<Guest33759> @dadrc wie genau meinst du das, den befehl zusammen klicken ....
<dadrc> Naja, im GUI kann man das ja auch machen
<Guest33759> hmm, ok, damit hab ich mich nun noch garnicht befasst .... :(
<dAnjou> elvis: ja, und jeder neue nutzer muss dieser gruppe hinzugefügt werden
<elvis> dAnjou, das geht auch mit dem standardnutzer für sambashares? also nobody?
<dAnjou> elvis: samba ist ne völlig andere geschichte
<dAnjou> elvis: samba kann man so einrichten, dass alle alles dürfen
<elvis> dAnjou, das ding ist, dass dieser austauschordner auf einem mehrbenutzersystem gleichzeitig auch als sambafreigabe im internen netzwerk fungieren muss
<dAnjou> das geht
<elvis> meinem verständnis nach müsste ich nobody also auch nur der gemeinsamen gruppe zuweisen
<dAnjou> glaube ich
<dAnjou> aber da musst du andere leute fragen
<Guest33759> @dadrc ich hab jetzt mal nach ner anleitung fürs gui streaming gesucht, allerdings ... sind die alle für ältere vlc versionen ... da hat sich zur version 2.03 anscheinend einiges geändert, die beschriebenen optionen sind da nicht mehr zu finden ... :( *nerv* hätte nie gedacht dass das so n riesen projekt wird
<elvis> dAnjou, trotzdem erst mal danke, deine antwort weist mir schonmal eine gute richtung
<dAnjou> 3 zeilen paste ich mal:
<dAnjou> max@XV88:~$ rsync 192.168.0.5:"/home/max/music/Dark Tranquillity" /media/max/julius/Musik
<dAnjou> rsync: link_stat "/home/max/music/Dark" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<dAnjou> rsync: link_stat "/home/max/Tranquillity" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<dAnjou> kann mir das einer erklären?
<dAnjou> der ordner ist definitiv da
<elvis> falsches quoting?
<elvis> der fehlermeldung nach würde ich sagen, der erkennt halt "Dark" und "Tranquillity" jeweils als einen ordner
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> aber so kommt derselbe fehler
<k1l> dAnjou: leerzeile?
<dAnjou> rsync -av 192.168.0.5:/home/max/music/"Dark Tranquillity" /media/max/julius/Musik
<dAnjou> k1l: wie?
<k1l> dark\ tranqu...
<dAnjou> geht los
<dAnjou> danke
<dAnjou> zu einfach
<dAnjou> ah, die "" werden von meiner shell schon aufgelöst
<k1l> ja da muss man erstmal selbst dran gesessen haben um keine leerzeilen mehr zu nutzen :)
<sdx23> Aye, doppeltes Quoting bei scp und rsync für remote.
<elvis> gut zu wissen…
<elvis> so, schönen sonntagabend noch und nochmals danke für die hilfe
<rmi> Hi. Ich habe gerade Ubuntu (12.10) auf meinem HP Pavillion installiert. Lief auch erst mal super, habe dann aber alle Updates gemacht und auf die ATI-Treiber umgestellt und jetzt kommt nach dem Loginscreen nur noch mein Wallpaper ohne sonst irgendwas (keine Taskleiste, keine Fensterleiste oben etc.). Rechtsklick auf den Desktop öffnet aber noch das Kontextmenü. Was ist kaputt?
<wolle3> hallo leute. ich komm kein stück weiter und mach jetzt stundenlang rum. hab einen thinkpad t61 und wlan geht nicht. hab jetzt rausgelesen, dass ich mit apt-get packete nachladen soll. aber ich hab kein internet auf dem rechner. wie kann ich das sonst machen?
<dAnjou> wolle3: kannste ihm nichmal kurz internet geben?
<wolle3> nein hab nur umts, und der keinen simcard slot
<wolle3> den stick erkennt er auch nicht
<wolle3> wollte mir einen umts wlan router zulegen. aber dafür sollte wlan gehn
<dAnjou> wolle3: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Keryx
<kubine> Title: Keryx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> rmi: ich vermute mal, dass der treiber nich richtig will. brauchst du den denn?
<rmi> dAnjou: Ich hätte ihn gerne. Aber wichtig wäre erst mal, dass das System läuft. Wie bekomme ich den denn wieder raus (Zur Konsole kann ja ich wechseln)?
<wolle3> danke danjou
<dAnjou> rmi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager#Im-Terminal
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rmi> dAnjou: "jockey-gtk: command not found" ?
<dAnjou> rmi: tab-vervollständige mal nach jocke...
<dAnjou> der artikel is wohl veraltet
<rmi> dAnjou: jo<TAB> bringt jobs und join
<dAnjou> o.O
<rmi> Ist Jockey denn noch drin? Ich kenne das Symbol aus alten Versionen von Ubuntu, aber ich habe die Treiber wo anders aktiviert, irgendwo in den Systemeinstellungen.
<rmi> Er hat mich auch nicht danach gefragt.
<rmi> Ja, steht auch in der Wiki.
<rmi> Ab Ubuntu 12.10 sind die bisherigen Einstellungen nun über einen Reiter im Paketquellen-Manager erreichbar. Bitte Jockey nicht nachinstallieren. Die neue Funktion wird durch das Paket ubuntu-drivers-common (vorinstalliert) bereitgestellt.
<wolle3> kann ich nicht irgendwo simple ein paket runterdenn und per usbstick rüberkkopieren? ohne keryx etc?
<dAnjou> wolle3: kann klappen
<dAnjou> wolle3: ich weiß aber nich welches
<wolle3> .sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<dAnjou> und abhängigkeiten musst du dann selbst auflösen
<wolle3> mh
<dAnjou> wolle3: sieht gut aus
<dAnjou> wolle3: welche version und architektur?
<wolle3> sollte für Broadcom Firmware  sein
<wolle3> 12.04
<wolle3> 32bit
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-firmware-nonfree
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-firmware-nonfree in precise-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> dort unten auf "all" klicken
<dAnjou> und dann irgendnen mirror aussuchen
<dAnjou> rmi: hmmk
<dAnjou> rmi: kannst wohl auch einfach den treiber komplett deinstallieren
<wolle3> danke
<dAnjou> rmi: keine ahnung wie das paket heißt, hab ne nvidia
<rmi> dAnjou: Wie finde ich das raus? Durch die installierten Pakete nach ATI zu grepen hat nicht so viel gebracht.
<dAnjou> rmi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest3995> hallo?
<k1l> hallo
<Guest3995> hey. ein freund von mir hat mir diesen channel empfohlen weil hier super scnell bei problemen bei ubuntu geholfen wird?
<nevchen> Guest3995:  möglicherweise ^^
<Guest3995> es ist folgendermaßen. ich muss für eine übung an der Uni ein Kernelmodul schreiben. aber da scheiitert es an ein paar Kleinigkeiten^
<Guest3995> deshalb ersuch ich gerade hilfe
<ring2> primär gibt es hier support für ubuntu und nicht für irgendwelche hausaufgaben
<dAnjou> erstmal anhören, wa
<ring2> aber stell doch mal deine konkrete frage, bisher weiß ja keiner, wo dein problem überhaupt liegt
<Guest3995> es geht mir primär auch darum 2 bis 3 sachen zu verstehen. also ich hab ein c programm geschrieben hello world. das Makefile dazu erstellt und die c datei kompiliert. die .o und . ko dateien wurden auch erstellt. dazu msus ich aber auch sagen ich habe es im eigenen Home verzeichnis erstellt. jetzt bekomme ich aber bei der Konsolenausgabe nichts ausgegeben?
<Guest3995> hab ich da das falsche verzeichnis gewählt? oder kann es am Makefile liegen, habe auch was von einem make modules_install befehl gelesen den ich nirgendwo verwendet habe
<dreamon> Guest3995, Wie hast du kompiliert.. Gib mal die Zeile an.
<Guest3995> mit dem make befehl
<dreamon> Guest3995, etwas genauer hätte nicht geschadet.. aber schau da mal.. -> http://www.numa.uni-linz.ac.at/Teaching/Lectures/Kurs-C/Script/html/node4.html
<kubine> Title: 1.2 Das ``Hello World'' - Programm in C (at www.numa.uni-linz.ac.at)
<Guest3995> bin wirklich nicht so gut mit ubuntu und c. hatte einen befehl im makefile angegeben damit der sich die init.h und module.h header aus dem richtigen verzeichnis nimmt und dadurch die .o .ko files erstellt:
<Guest3995> obj-m += hello.o
<Guest3995> all:
<Guest3995> 	make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=$(PWD) modules
<Guest3995> clean:
<Guest3995> 	make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=$(PWD) clean
<Guest3995> hoffe das ist genau genug?
<dreamon> Hab mich mit makefiles nie besonders angestrengt.. villeicht mal im C irc nachfragen -> ein  gcc -o myprog HelloWorld.c  sollte reichen.
<Guest3995> ja aber das sorgt doch eig nur dafür das ich ein ausführbares programm bekomme und nicht etwas aus als kernelmodul verwendet wird?
<dreamon> Ich hab immer nur ausführbare programme programmiert. Wolltest du ein Modul programmieren?
<Guest3995> ja genau das ist es. ich müsste ja eig nur noch die.ko datei als kernel installieren und da gibt es ja anscheinend den make modules_install befehl, aber sobald ich den verwende spuckt er aus es gäbe keine regel um modules_install zu erstellen
<dreamon> Guest3995, Dann bin ich außen vor. Damit hab ich mich nie beschäftigt.
<Guest3995> hab hier einen step by step guide der für anfänger anscheinend auch überfordern ist
<ring2> Guest3995, probier es doch mal in kanal #c
<Guest3995> is das der #C-de?
<ring2> #c ist der c kanal auf freenode
<Guest3995> gefunden danke
<ring2> bei 500 leuten, wird bestimmt jemand helfen können ;)
<sonym> ubuntu 12.04 rockt!
<ring2> das ist schön
<sonym> 12.10 wollte nicht mein netbook bildschirm helligkeit erkennen und hier wurde sofort erkannt
<sonym> deshalb finde ich ubuntu 12.04 besser
<k1l> sonym: das wird aber weniger an ubuntu als mehr an dem kernel liegen, den die beiden versionen nutzen
<k1l> aber wenn es mit 12.04 klappt und du zufrieden bist ist ja gut. hast dan LTS ja auch erstmal länger ruhe :)
<sonym> achso.. also die version des kernels von 12.10 wollte es nicht Fn+f5 - f6 erkennen
<sonym> jeap
<sonym> wie lange lauft ein lts von 12.04?
<sonym> bis 2017 oder?
<bekks> Bis es kaputtgeht.
<sonym> lol
<bekks> Supported ist es bis 2017.
<sonym> danke
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<PBeck> hi
<stevieh> hey ho,
<stevieh> gibts mittlerweile per default einen multiinstanzfähigen DLNA Server?
<dadrc> Ich mag serviio, aber keine Ahnung, ob man da mehrere Instanzen spawnen kann
<stevieh> dadrc: das ist aber bei ubuntu auch nicht per default dabei?
<fjodor> hi, ich würd gern wissen welche processor family ich in der kernel config aussuchen muss für einen intel core duo t2450? ich finde im inet nur wage angaben
<Fuchs>  (X) Core 2/newer Xeon    << das klingt in etwa korrekt 
<leszek> hi
<fjodor> Fuchs: es ist ein Core Duo, kein Core2duo
<Fuchs> fjodor: von dem was ich finde sollte das korrekt sein, aber es ist in etwa wie Du schreibst
<bekks> generic x86_64 würde auch reichen.
<fjodor> es ist kein 64bit cpu so weit ich weiß
<fjodor> cache_alignment	: 64
<fjodor> address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<jokrebel> fjodor: Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach was Ubuntu liefert?
<fjodor> jokrebel: hab festgestellt, dass der einiges flotter ist mit custom kernel
<fjodor> Fuchs: hattest recht, in /proc/cpuinfo steht family 6. dann soll man core2/newer xeon nehmen
<apollo13> wie hast du das festgestellt wenn du noch nichtmal nen kernel dafür kompiliert hast?
<fjodor> apollo13: hab ich
<fjodor> ich mach grad nur nen neuen und hab die family nochmal kontrolliert weil ich da letzte mal nicht sicher war
<apollo13> ah
<fjodor> apollo13: ich kann auf große teile verzichten. bspw. der ganze virtual teil, jede menge treiber und das meiste wird wohl aber die processorsettings bringen
<fjodor> grad dieser timer macht ja nen großen unterschied
<fjodor> eigentlich wär jetzt weihnachten ne gute zeit meine laptops zu verkaufen, aber dann müsste ich mir auch gleichzeitig einen neuen kaufen, was dafür eine schlechte zeit ist :D
<Orcor> hallo ich hab ne Datei die ich mir runter geladen habe aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die installieren kann  die Datei lautet otrdecoder-bin-linux-Ubuntu_9.04-i686-0.4.592.tar.bz2
<Orcor> wenn ich die entzippe sind da viele andere dateien
<xhoch3> Orcor, solche Software solltest du nicht installieren
<xhoch3> es sei denn du weißt genau was du tust
<Orcor> ja ich weiß was  ich will
<Orcor> das brauch eich  um sachen zu entkodieren 
<xhoch3> nein, ich meine du weißt was du damit anrichtest
<Orcor> www.onlinetvrecorder.com daher habe ich die
<Orcor> wen man da was runterladen tut muß man es entcodieren damit man die datei anschauen kann
<xhoch3> ich kenne die Seite nicht und ich wäre immer vorsichtig bei sowas
<k1l> Orcor: http://wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com/index.php/Ubuntu  du hast die warnhinweise gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Onlinetvrecorder (at wiki.onlinetvrecorder.com)
<Orcor> thx
<xhoch3> "Warnung
<xhoch3> Es ist davon abzuraten, den Decoder zu installieren. Das Installationsscript ist anscheinend nicht mit dem Ubuntu-System kompatibel. Außerdem scheint es keine Routine zur Deinstallation zu geben. "
<meho> hi, ich habe über NFS meine homes auf meinem server freigegeben. Habe diese auch schon per fstab auf den clients eingebunden. Habe jetzt das Problem das, wenn ich mit zwei Clients gleichzeitig darauf zugreife die clients abschmieren. Was könnte das sein?
<Orcor> hmm 
<xhoch3> Orcor, ich hab den Warnhinweis vorher nicht gelesen, aber das hat schon nach Ärger gerochen
<ring2> auf der seite wird auch ein deb paket angeboten
<xhoch3> ja
<xhoch3> das ist vernünftiger
<Orcor> ja aber denn dep paket kann man nur nutzen wenn man premium accaunt hat
<Orcor> und free user können nur denn normalen nutze 
<xhoch3> was hast du überhaupt vor?
<xhoch3> vllt machst du dir das Leben zu schwer
<dAnjou> xhoch3: ach, das ist unsinn
<dAnjou> xhoch3: ein DEB kann genauso doof gepackt sein
<Orcor> ich brauche es damit ich die daten also das was man da aufgenomen habe anschauen kann weil wenn man es sich runterladen tut wird alles codiert  um es zu sehen muß ich es decodieren
<dAnjou> Orcor: ich empfehle dir qotr über wine zu benutzen
<dAnjou> Orcor: alles andere hat bei mir stress gemacht
<Orcor> gute idee 
<Orcor> warum bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen lol
<xhoch3> klingt irgendwie böse
<Orcor> ?
<xhoch3> sind das diese Aufnahmen aus dem TV die absichtlich verschlüsselt werden?
<xhoch3> da hat mir ein Kollege letztens von erzählt
<dAnjou> xhoch3: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Orcor> ja das ist es
<xhoch3> dAnjou, danke für den netten Hinweis
<dAnjou> Orcor: allerdings funktioniert das DEB paket auch sehr gut bei mir
<dAnjou> Orcor: und von premium merk ich nix
<dAnjou> woher hast du das?
<dAnjou> .. dass man das nur mit premium nutzen kann
<Orcor> habe das dep paket installiert wollte decodiren dann kamm da imemr erst wenn ich premium bin  kann ich das nutzen denn easydecoder
<dAnjou> ah, ok
<Orcor> naja is tegal über wine geht es gut habe es gerade probiert und kann die dateien sehen 
<Orcor> trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe und infos
<dAnjou> das bezieht sich aber nicht aufs DEB, sondern auf den easydecoder allgmein
<Orcor> ja das problem ist das der normaler gezippt ist in so ne komishce datei und der easy  ist in dep
<Orcor> deb
<dAnjou> dann haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden .. aber es geht ja jetzt
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-11
<kempo> hallo zusammen 
<kempo> ist es eigetnlich möglich das man auf verschiedenen subdomains auf verschiedenen hosts das gleiche SSL cert nimmt?
<geser> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, brauchst du für sowas ein "wildcard SSL-Zertifikat"
<ppq> so isses
<j_elly> hallo!
<akuusagi> hallo, ich suche einen vnc-server der nicht die aktuelle session eines benutzers abgreift, damit man am Bildschirm nicht die eingaben sieht. soll also eine eigene Session sein. Was gibt es da für möglichkeiten?
<stevieh> akuusagi: tightVNC
<stevieh> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<akuusagi> danke stevieh, werds mal testen
<stevieh> jau
<akuusagi> apt-cache search tigervnc
<ivaldi> hm, gibt es irgendwelche vorteile/nachteile warum ich das "encrypt home" feature verwenden sollte anstatt beim anlegen der partitionen eine eigne verschluesslte fuer home anzuelegen!?
<LetoThe2nd> ivaldi: wenn du mehrere benutzer hast, mit unterschiedlichen passwörtern z.b.
<ppq> luks hat performancevorteile, wenn die cpu aes-hardwarebeschleunigung kann und man aes nutzt
<ppq> ecryptfs kann wohl auch aes-ni, aber iirc nicht so gut wie luks
<ivaldi> hm, guter punkt, wobei dies bei mir nicht zutrifft @ mehrere user
<link86> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit 2 hdd's. Auf beiden platten wird mir mit df -h angezeigt, dass ich 0byte verfügbaren speicher habe.  Und trotz löschen größerer dateien wird kein speicherplatz wieder freigegeben. 
<link86> jedoch der wert für benutzten speicher geht runter
<ppq> link86: sicher, dass du die dateien löschst und nicht in den papierkorb verschiebst? mach das mal mit rm im terminal
<ivaldi> was mich ja nur stoert bei excryptfs ist, dass es mit meinen standard login entschluesselt wird, zumindest der key der dann verwendet wird -> ich will nen sicheres pw beim 1. anemlden aber dannach ein kurzes
<link86> ich arbeite nur auf der console und lösche nur via r,
<link86> rm*
<koegs> haben noch programme die dateien geöffnet?
<link86> nein, war sogar schon mit einer live cd drauf
<link86> und habe was gelöscht
<koegs> fsck danach gemacht?
<link86> ja ist alles sauber durch gelaufen
<link86> sogar badblocks
<jferch> exit
<k1l_> pack mal die "df -h" in einen pastebin
<ppq> link86: was sagt tune2fs -l /dev/sdxy zu reservierten blöcken?
<k1l_> ich glaube, dass er da noch unter der 5% hürde ist. deswegen wird es noch voll genannt
<ppq> dacht ich auch, jo
<stevieh> ivaldi: ein weiterer vorteil von encrypt home ist natürlich, dass es eine dynamische grösse hat
<link86> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416952/
<kubine> Title: hdd-space problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> link86: wie gesagt. 5% sind für nur root reserviert. wenn du nicht mehr als 5% freimachst bleibt die meldung, dass es voll ist. du kannst aber auch die 5% hürde runtersetzen.
<ppq> jo, das klingt nach reservierten blöcken
<akuusagi> gibt es eine möglichkeit den window manager für xrdp zu ändern?
<stevieh> akuusagi: rdp oder vnc?
<akuusagi> rdp
<link86> hm, wie kann ich die hürde runtersetzen?
<link86> das ist die ausgabe von tune2fs -l  /dev...
<link86> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416957/
<kubine> Title: hdd-space problem2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> akuusagi: tja, hättest du den tightvnc genommen, könnte ich dir das jetzt sagen :-)
<akuusagi> stevieh: tightvnc hab ich leider nichts auf ubuntuusers gefunden. xrdp hat halt den charme, dass er im vollbild die auflösung des clients verwendet. 
<akuusagi> tightvnc scheint da weniger dynamisch zu sein
<stevieh> akuusagi: ja, das kann gut sein. den fahr ich serverseitig mit fester auflösung
<stevieh> akuusagi: schau vielleicht mal da: http://ubuntuwiki.net/index.php/Xrdp,_installing
<kubine> Title: Xrdp, installing - Ubuntuwiki.net (at ubuntuwiki.net)
<k1l_> link86: http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/festplatte-kleiner-als-angegeben-ext3/  hier ist es erklärt. aber randvolle platten werden auch mit kleinerer hürde nicht leerer.
<kubine> Title: Warum ist meine Ext3 Festplatte kleiner als angegeben? | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<link86> @k1l: danke, lese ich mir mal durch
<akuusagi> stevieh: welchen port nutzt tightvnc standardmässig?
<stevieh> akuusagi: ich glaub 5900, oder? 
<hannson> 5900 !
<akuusagi> per remmina bekomme ich keinen connect, gestartet wurde der server aber definitiv per vncserver -name Name
<stevieh> mach n localen nmap und schau in den logs .vnc nach
<link86> @k1l: vielen dank! das wars!
<k1l_> link86: 5% ist bei heutigen größen echt eine menge reserve. aber auf 0 sollte man es nicht machen, da es nicht mehr booten kann wenn nicht mal mehr root selber etwas platz hat
<akuusagi> okay, password hatte ich per vncpasswd gesetzt, server connected auch, troztdem authentication failure
<link86> @k1l_: hm aber irgendwie komisch, weil das system doch schon relativ festgefahren war, es konnten nicht mal mehr die dhcpleases vom dnsmasq in die leasetabelle gespeichert werden
<akuusagi> stevieh: okay, tightvnc läuft soweit, müsste halt jetzt noch wissen wie ich den standarddeskop ändere
<stevieh> cd .vnc ; emacs xstartup :-)
<akuusagi> stevieh: möchte gerne cinnamon statt unity, wie müsste das aussehen?
<xubuntu093> Hallo, kann ich hier einfach eine Frage stellen?
<koegs> xubuntu093: solange es sich um eine ubuntu support frage handelt, ja :)
<xubuntu093> geht um xubuntu ;)
<stevieh> akuusagi: keine Ahnung, musstu rausfinden, wie man cinnamon startet. Ist das gnome-fallback?
<stevieh> ich hab da den schlanksten wm am laufen, der geht.
<xubuntu093> kann leider keine DVDs abspielen, egal ob original oder selbst erstellt. Habe mir auch nach dieser Anleitung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs alles heruntergeladen
<kubine> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<xubuntu093> Bin noch nicht so fit im Linux-Bereich
<hannson> aus welchem regioncode ist denn die dvd?
<xubuntu093> die eine ist ne selbsterstellte ... also ohne. die andere: 2/Pal
<hannson> tps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<xubuntu093> das menü zeigt er mir. aber auswählen kann ich nichts. und z.B. beim vlc auch nicht die einzelnen vobs anklicken, da "grau"
<xubuntu093> die anleitung bin ich durchgegangen
<hannson> sry missclick
<xubuntu093>  libdvdcss ist installiet
<xubuntu093> +r
<link86> xubuntu093: die codecs auch?
<xubuntu093> ?
<xubuntu093> wie finde ich das raus?
<link86> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#DVD-Wiedergabe
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xubuntu093> hat vlc die nicht ohnehin an bord?
<link86> hm, das ist ne gute frage
<stevieh> xubuntu093: kannst du mal schauen, ob du einfach eine vob datei auf die festplatte kopieren kannst? 
<xubuntu093> da kommen 2 Fehlermeldungen: Fehler beim Zusammenfügen der Datei und dann beim wiederholversucht: Fehler beim Ersetzen (keine Berechtigung)
<hannson> xubuntu093: schonmal sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ausgeführt?
<xubuntu093> ja, hatte ich glaube. hier noch fix die letzten 2 Zeilen: (Lese Datenbank ... 184896 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.) Vorbereitung zum Ersetzen von libdvdcss2 1.2.13-0 (durch .../dvdcss-azkX51/libdvdcss.deb) ... Ersatz für libdvdcss2 wird entpackt ... libdvdcss2 (1.2.13-0) wird eingerichtet ... Trigger für libc-bin werden verarbeitet ...
<stevieh> xubuntu093: diese Fehler auf bei der nicht geschützten DVD?
<xubuntu093> nein, der geschützen. kann aber gern mal wechseln
<xubuntu093> das kopieren geht, starten über vlc auch, aber kein menü.
<stevieh> d.h. aber das video spielt?
<xubuntu093> ja
<xubuntu093> muss über das kontextmenü den titel wählen
<stevieh> ok, dann starte diese DVD mal im Menü unter "Medium öffnen".
<xubuntu093> das habe ich so gemacht
<xubuntu093> ich leg noch mal ne originale ein, da die ja probleme machen
<stevieh> ja, aber komisch, dass du von der normalen nicht kopieren kannst.
<xubuntu093> doch doch ... von der ging es
<xubuntu093> hatte ich geschrieben
<stevieh> ich mein die geschützte, hab jettz aber keine DVD da um es zu testen...
<xubuntu093> habe mal eine andere geschütze eingelegt: lässt sich nicht abspielen
<stevieh> was ist das für n ubuntu?
<xubuntu093> xubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu093> also ubuntu mit xfce
<xubuntu093> parole kann die geschützte öffnen, zeigt das Menü und wenn man einen Titel auswählt kommt backend-fehler
<stevieh> hmm... klingt schon nach libdvdcss problem... 
<stevieh> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  das wurde ausgeführt?
<xubuntu093> hier meine Antwort vor 15 Minuten: [16:17] <xubuntu093> ja, hatte ich glaube. hier noch fix die letzten 2 Zeilen: (Lese Datenbank ... 184896 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.) Vorbereitung zum Ersetzen von libdvdcss2 1.2.13-0 (durch .../dvdcss-azkX51/libdvdcss.deb) ... Ersatz für libdvdcss2 wird entpackt ... libdvdcss2 (1.2.13-0) wird eingerichtet ... Trigger für libc-bin werden verarbeitet ...
<xubuntu093> vielleicht hat nicht alles geklappt?
<hannson> xubuntu093: ich würd vielleicht mal den codec neu installieren, ein apt-get install --reinstall --purge libdvdread4 ??
<xubuntu093> ist das jetzt so zum eingeben per Terminal i.O.? Wegen den Fragezeichen am Ende
<hannson> ohne fragezeichen
<xubuntu093> Nein ... schon klar :D
<xubuntu093> ob der Befhl so stimmt
<hannson> ja müssten stimmen noch sudo davor
<xubuntu093> erledigt. Weder VLC noch Parole spielen ab (bis auf das Menü)
<hannson> ok und jetzt nochmal sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh 
<hannson> dann müsste er noch was installieren oder?
<xubuntu093> ja, hat er, hier posten? vlc kann es immer noch nicht öffnen. wobei mich wundert, dass noch der Titel der ersten DVD im VLC angezeigt wird
<man0riaX> Hallo zusammen
<indyj> hoi
<hannson> xubuntu093: keine Ahnung :D, start die Kiste ma neu, hört sich echt suspekt an ^^
<xubuntu093> bis gleich
<hannson> jo
<xubuntu093_> wieder da :D
<xubuntu093_> mehr als das Menü kommt nicht
<hannson> bei beiden dvds?
<xubuntu093_> wenn ich ne vob anklicke: Einlesen der Datei fehlgeschlagen: VLC konnte diese Datei nicht lesen (Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler).
<xubuntu093_> die selbstgebrannte geht ja.
<xubuntu093_> auch bei coffee and cigarettes kommt die gleiche fehlermeldung
<xubuntu093_> also der anderen DVD (original)
<hannson> xubuntu093: hast du regionset ? führ das einfach mal im terminal aus
<xubuntu093_> sag mir wie und ich mach es :D
<hannson> sudo apt-get install regionset 
<hannson> und dann einfach regionset und enter
<xubuntu093_> ich starte mal neu... ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"! Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<xubuntu093> gleicher fehler
<hannson> xubuntu093: hmm sry keine ahnung...
<xubuntu093> schade. aber danke für die Hilfe :D
<sysdef> xubuntu093: starte mal vlc -v von der console. vielleicht sagt es dir auf der console was los ist
<sysdef> disk (null) hoert sich an wie falsches bzw. nicht konfiguriertes dvd-device
<xubuntu093> [0x7f7eb0000b78] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called [0x7f7eb0000b78] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" [0x7f7e74000958] pulse audio output warning: starting late (-16034 us) [0x7f7e74000958] pulse audio output warning: too early by 238402 us [0x7f7e74000958] pulse audio output wa
<xubuntu093> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416962/
<kubine> Title: VLC › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox1234> wie mach ich am besten ein Backup eines ganzes systems? einfach tar Archiv von / erstellen?
<sysdef> keine gute idee wegen /dev und /proc
<imox1234> was ist damit?
<xubuntu093> und nun? was sagen dir die vlc infos?
<sysdef> imox1234: ganze platte: live cd starten und mit dd sichern; nur alle daten: backintime
<imox1234> isn server im netz mir geht's auch eigentlich nicht drum das system wieder lauffähig zu machen ich will nur zur not nach Daten suchen können
<sysdef> imox1234: dann schau dir rsync an und sichere alle ordner, die du brauchst
<imox1234> ok also / :D
<sysdef> imox1234: du willst weder den aktuellen ram-inhalt (in /proc) noch /dev/sd* sichern, oder doch?
<sysdef> xubuntu093: ich wuerde die artikel durch gehen: https://www.google.de/search?q=main+input+error:+ES_OUT_RESET_PCR+called
<kubine> Title: main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<imox1234> sysdef: ja stimmt hast recht 
<thecha> hi
<thecha> ich habe ein problem mit gnome
<thecha> gnome 3 um genau zu sein: immer wennich ein neus shortcut in das panel hinein ziehe bekomme ich es nie wiueder weg
<XDC> hallo zusammen ich habe mal ne frage wer kann mir helfen ich möchte via Ubuntu Server ein ssh Server Tomcat und ein nginx mit mariadb privat als sogenannten Homeserver laufen lassen das ganze soll über ssh verschlüsselt erreichbar sein damit ich eine Homepage drauf laufen lassen kann und Java auf dem Server ausführen kann
<apollo13> in gnome3 kann man eigentlich keine shortcuts ins panel ziehen
<thecha> wie ist das mit gnome 2 fallbacks von gnome 3
<apollo13> keine ahnung, verwend ich nicht :)
<apollo13> bzw gibts den in meiner version gar nimmer
<thecha> nun ja nicht shortcuts im sinne von windows ich meine eher so symbole die einen befehl auslösen wei zb öffne das program
<apollo13> ja geht nicht
<thecha> ok was sind diese symbole in meinem panel?
<apollo13> ins panel von gnome3 selbst kann mit nichts reinziehen und der fallback ist bald tot
<apollo13> das sind irgendwelche extensions
<apollo13> zumeist
<thecha> ok vergiss gnome 3
<thecha> stellen sie sich vor ich hätte gnome 2
<apollo13> trollolol
<thecha> nein
<jokrebel> thecha: Was hast Du denn für Ubuntu?
<thecha>  12.04
<XDC> mein Problem ist jetzt das ich mich via ssh nicht anmelden kann (ssh: connect to host IP port 22: Connection refused)
<apollo13> XDC: und rennt der ssh server? :þ
<jokrebel>  : thecha: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> nach dem installieren startet er doch immer automatisch
<apollo13> das war nicht meine frage
<apollo13> rennt er?
<thecha> ok danke
<XDC> ja
<apollo13> wie schauts mit deinen iptables aus?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Hatte thecha Dich per Query angesprochen?
<apollo13> kA
<apollo13> ich hab oftmal queries auf ignore^^
<freaky1> hi, hab vorhin bei den quellen die backports aktiviert und updates installiert, nun meine frage kann ich es wieder rückgängig machen
<apollo13> ja, schaun was du installiert hast und wieder downgraden
<XDC> http://img.picshare.at/1384195565_IMG_0178.JPG
<apollo13> XDC: irgendwie bist du mit deinem system hier falsch, nach ubuntu schauen die befehle die du eingibst nicht aus
<XDC> ja hast recht das war auch ein befehl für Suse sorry
 * apollo13 glaubt nicht dass das in suse so rennen würde :þ
<apollo13> XDC: fotografier mal ein lsb_release -a ab
<freaky1> apollo13:  hatte den befehl über google aus einem anderen forum
<freaky1> ups doch nicht http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/letzte-updates-per-befehlzeile-rueckgaengig-ma/?flavour=full
<kubine> Title: Letzte updates per Befehlzeile rückgängig machen › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> http://img.picshare.at/1384196361_IMG_0182.JPG
<apollo13> fasziniered :) dann versuchs mal mit den debian/ubuntu befehlen um ein service zu starten
<apollo13> service files liegen btw in /etc/
<XDC> welchen befehl meinst Du
<apollo13> XDC: sry, aber wer selber server betreiben will, sollte schon lesen… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> http://img.picshare.at/1384197559_IMG_0183.JPG
<apollo13> ja und rennts?
<XDC> ja aber ich kriege keine verbindung
<jokrebel> XDC: Dann zeig mal den Vervindungsversuch per NoPaste
<apollo13> was sagt netstat?
<apollo13> und was sagt ifconfig -a
<jokrebel> *b
<apollo13> und lass die doofen fotos, schön langsam wird das langweilig; lads als text wo hoch :)
<XDC> habe keine X11 drauf
<apollo13> na und?
<apollo13> was hat X damit zu tun?
<jokrebel> XDC: Man kann das auch ohne X kopieren oder in ne Datei umleiten oder Pastebinit nutzen … ect…
<jokrebel> XDC: Warum nutzt Du nen Server wenn Du die Grundbegriffe der Konsolen-Bedienung noch nicht mal kennst?
<XDC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401463/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<XDC> sieht alles normal aus
<M1k3Zu1u> hallo, ich habe versucht eine virtuelle maschine unter virtualbox zu installieren, folgende fehlermeldung erhalte ich:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416972/
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> per Putty kommt Access Denied
<minimec> M1k3Zu1u: Du hast die Kernel Headers nicht installiert. Du brauchst neben dem linux-image auch noch die linux-headers, damit das Virtualbox modul kompilliert werden kan.  
<M1k3Zu1u> ah, das is bestimmt beim update auf 3.12 passiert, vielen dank!
<stevieh> M1k3Zu1u: steht eigentlich alles in der Fehlermeldung
<minimec> M1k3Zu1u: 'uname -a' im Terminal. Danach installierts Du die linux-headers mit entsprechender version
<minimec> M1k3Zu1u: INstalliere noch linux-headers-generic' + dkms', damit das in Zukunft nicht wieder vor kommt.
<M1k3Zu1u> okay
<M1k3Zu1u> danke
<M1k3Zu1u> mach mich gleich drüber
<skorpz> Wie kann ich unter Xubuntu eine Anwendung auf der 2. Arbeitfläche Starten lassen?Am besten so diese immer auf der Bestimmten Arbeitsfläche Startet.
<sdx23> !devilspie > skorpz 
<kubine> skorpz: Informationen zu Devilspie finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<minimec> skorpz: Geht auch mit wmctrl. Siehe post #10 http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5439
<XDC> http://pastebin.com/JjQCH67V ping funktioniert auch
<kubine> Title: bjoern - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<skorpz> Danke sehr
<XDC> an der Verbindung scheitert es nicht nur ssh lässt nix durch
 * jokrebel wartet immer noch auf einen NoPaste des Verbindungsversuchs (siehe 20:21 XDC
<XDC> Permission denied, please try again. das kommt andauernt und dann kommt (You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.)
<XDC> jnxjkenwfcnrewg
<M1k3Zu1u> minimec, funktioniert alles, thx!
<jokrebel> XDC: Ein NoPaste mit _allem_ inclusive der Befehlszeile wär mir trotzdem lieber… 
<minimec> M1k3Zu1u: Kein Problem.
<XDC> Permission denied (publickey,password)
<XDC> wenn ich nopaste kommt  You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<jokrebel> !nopasten > XDC
<jokrebel> !pasten > XDC
<kubine> XDC: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> Da rein einfach die komplette kopierte Terminal Ein-und Ausgabe reinpacken.
<jokrebel> und wenn da was von empty steht, hast Du beim kopieren und einfügen was falsch gemacht.
<XDC> http://pastebin.com/e1WBaipu
<kubine> Title: ssh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<XDC> http://pastebin.com/e1WBaipu
<kubine> Title: ssh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> XDC: Bei Ubuntu gibt es keine root-Account unter dem man sich einlogen könnte
<jokrebel> XDC: Kann es sein, das Du wild herumprobierst ohne wirklich Anleitungen komplett gelesen zu haben?
<XDC> nein ich habe das Buch Ubuntu 12.04 LTS von Gallileo Computing an der Seite liegen und gehe nach den hinweisen vor
<XDC> und da steht IP/Rechnername
<bekks> Welche Hinweise?
<XDC> wenn ich meine IP und dann den Rechnernamen eingebe dann kommt ssh: Could not resolve hostname homeserver: Name or service not known
<k1l_> XDC: warum "sudo ssh"?
<jokrebel> was aber IP oder Rechnername bedeuten soll. Also entweder 192.168.x.y oder eben bjoern-SonyVPC (bzw. die entsprechende gegenseite)
<k1l_> XDC: und warum willst du in den eigenen rechner raus und wieder rein ssh'en?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Weil "make me Synadwich" nicht ging? *duck*
<jokrebel> Sandwich
<XDC> erstmal zum test wenn es funktioniert dann über dyndns
<bekks> XDC: sudo ssh macht keinerlei Sinn.
<k1l_> XDC: ist die ip der gleiche rechner den du da hast? oder ist das ein anderer?
<XDC> ist im gleichen netzwerk nur ein anderer Computer
<k1l_> ok. hast du dort root login erlaubt/verboten und hast du den ssh-port dort verändert? gibt es dort einen benutzeraccount ausser root?
<bekks> Richtig. Weil das völlig falsch ist.
<bekks> Hmm backlog stuck.
<jokrebel> XDC: Und warum bist Du root? Der beste Weg sich ohne Plan ins Knie zu schießen.
<XDC> root ist noch an und der port ist noch 22
<bekks> Wieso "noch" an?
<bekks> XDC: Zeig bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin.
<XDC> weil man den abschalten soll
<k1l_> XDC: auf dem server würde ich root-login ausstellen und den port kann man auch umstellen. aber erstmal machst du das terminal zu und ein neues auf: dann "ssh username@ip" wobei username nicht der rootuser ist, sondern der user den du auf dem server angelegt hast
<k1l_> XDC: und man startet nicht einfach irgendwas als root oder mit sudo. man gibt den programmen nur dann root-rechte wenn diese auch wirklich benötigt werden. das gehört zum sicherheitskonzept bei ubuntu
<jokrebel> XDC: Ein einfaches "ssh DeinHauptnutzer@192.168.x.y" sollte eigentlich reichen. Von da aus kannst Du dann alles machen, inklusive administrative Sachen die Du dort dann per "sudo" ausführen kannst.
 * jokrebel ist jetzt aber weg.
<XDC> schönen abend noch und danke
<kirsten> hiho, ich benutze bislang immer unison , um meinen Laptop mit dem Desktoprechner zu synchronisieren. Im Wiki ist Unison aber leider nur bis 12.04 getestet. Womit synchronisiert ihr denn so?
<bekks> rsync
<bekks> oder halt unison.
<k1l_> kirsten: das bedeutet nur, dass die anleitung dort mit der version getestet ist. nicht, dass das programm nicht mehr funktioniert
<kirsten> funzzt auch super.  aber ich versuche gerade einen neuen NAS-Server zu synchronisieren. Mit root = ssh://192.164.173.46//mybooklive/public/musik verliert er nur leider immer die Verbindung :-(
<bekks> Was am NAS liegt und nicht an Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und warum hast du eine 192.164.x.x IP zuhause? :)
<kirsten> ok, es geht auch nur darum frisch gerippte CDs auf den NAS zu kopieren, dass kann ich eigentlich auch per hand...
<stevieh> kirsten: unison geht nach wie vor ziemlich gut... aber für sowas ist rsync am anfang wahrscheinlich besser zu handeln...
<kirsten> nee, nee, unison kann ich super bedienen :)
<stevieh> bei mir hat das für den vollbackup meines home dirs probleme bereitet, mit rsync geht das ... aber für dedizierte Verzeichnisse und vor allem arbeitsgruppen kenn ich nix besseres als unison
<Nightwolf> hi, ich habe gerade ubuntu auf 13.10 geupgraded auf einem thinkpad e530. beim booten kann er nun /boot nicht einhängen. wenn ich das überspringe, startet zwar normal unity, allerdings ohne trackpoint/touchpad und wlan funktioniert auch nicht. ideen?
<bekks> Schau nach, warum du /boot nicht einhängen kannst.
<Nightwolf> wie, wo? ;-)
<bekks> "sudo mount /boot" eintippen.
<Nightwolf> unbekannter dateisystemtyp "ext2"
<bekks> Was sagt "uname -a"?
<Nightwolf> Linux e530 3.11.0-13-generic ... x86_64
<Robert_Zenz> Nightwolf, ich hatte neulich was ziemlich aehnliches, aus irgendeinem Grund war linux-image-extra nicht installiert (was aber anscheinend noetig war).
<Nightwolf> ist installiert
<Robert_Zenz> Nightwolf, dann faellt mir nur noch ein einen Blick in dmesg  zu werfen ob dort was steht (und vielleicht einmal Kernel neu installieren).
<darkfire2012> guten Abend
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-12
<stevieh> gibt es unter 13.10 nicht mehr die "Privatsphären Einstellung"?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ben666> Hallo
<ben666> Ich beobachte gerade sehr merkwürdiges Verhalten auf meinen PC
<ben666> Alle 5 Minuten wird eine Sounddatei abgespielt. Eine Aufnahme ist hier zu finden:
<ben666> http://ubuntuone.com/7aHQyLGMImTOmBHOeExKPm
<stevieh> soll ich wilde soundlinks von jemand aufmachen, der 666 im nick hat? Am Ende isses noch der Teufel mit einem Zauberspruch?
<ben666> Während die Aufnahme spielt, wird mein System sehr langsam und die Grafik ruckelt. Normalerweise kann ich so etwas selbst unter starker Belastung nicht feststellen.
<ben666> Ich brauchte nur einen Namen. ben war schon weg
<jan77> gibt ja auch noch mehr zahlen... :-)
<stevieh> aber der link geht eh nicht, du teufel!
<ben666> Die Aufnahme besteht aus mehreren Soundschnipseln und befasst sich mit der NSA und Edward Snowden. Ich denke hier erlaubt sich jemand einen Scherz
<eg0x> lol
<ben666> Sekunde, ich suche nochaml oder ich lade auf Dropbox hoch
<stevieh> ben666: und was ist das für ein rechner?
<ben666> Dell Machine, mit Ubuntu 13.10 aktuelle Updates sind drauf
<ben666> Browser ist Chrome
<stevieh> aha, wenn der browser zu ist, gibts keine gespenstischen sounds?
<ben666> Der Link funktioniert bei mir... ich lade es trotzdem noch mal hoch
<jan77> was sagt denn "crontab -l"?
<ben666> Ich wollte erstmal noch nichts verändern. Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich, trotzdem wäre es eine Sicherheitslücke, denke ich mal.
<ben666> Sekunde
<ben666> ~ $ >> crontab -l no crontab for ben
<stevieh> hehe, immer wenn ich so ne pornseite auf habe, kommt alle drei minuten ein Stöhnen.
<jan77> und als root?
<ben666> es geht schon wieder los
<ben666> no crontab for root
<jan77> dann hast du vielleicht dein system ungelockt stehen lassen und dein kollege/kleiner Bruder/Komilitone hat eine schleife in den hintergrund geschickt?
<ben666> Die Seiten, die ich auf habe sind alle reine Text Seiten. Ausserdem wird mein rechner wie gesagt sonst auch nicht langsam
<ben666> Kann ich ausschließen
<stevieh> na, dann schau erstmal, was da an chrome instanzen läuft und kill die alle, und dann schauen wir weiter.
<ben666> ok
<jan77> chrome oder chromium?
<ben666> Chrome
<jan77> ach, deshalb die 666...
<ben666> Jetzt ist alles von Chrome weg
<ben666> jaja
 * jokrebel tippt auch auf ein Flashvideo im Browser.
<ben666> Wäre jetzt nur blöd, wenn das Problem nicht mehr auftritt, finden wir nicht mehr den Bösen.
<ben666> Ich benutze Flashblock
<ben666> Ich warte jetzt noch mal 3 Minuten und starte danch Chrome mal neu
<HashCat_> hallo, was muss ich machen, damit ich mount.cifs auch als normaler user ausführen darf?
<HashCat_> hatte zwar sudo chmod a+s /sbin/mount.cifs ausgeführt, allerdings meldet er beim versuch etwas zu mounten dennoch "permission denied: no match for /home/user/smb found in /etc/fstab"
<dadrc> HashCat_, wenn du einfach nur bestimmte Shares einhängen willst: Einträge in der /etc/fstab erstellen
<HashCat_> dadrc: genau das möchte ich nicht, ist schon beabsichtigt bestimmte shares per hand einzubinden wenn sie benötigt werden
<dadrc> Und? Kannste auch mit der fstab machen. "noauto,user"
<jan77> ben666: die drei minuten sind um - was sagt herr snowden?
<ben666> Bisher ist der Snowden ruhig. Habe Chrome gerade erst gestartet
<jan77> also kam's definitiv aus dem browser?
<ben666> An mir wird sicherlich keiner so wirklich Interesse haben zu spionieren, trotzdem wollen wir ja alle ein sicheres Ubuntu.
<ben666> Ich denke schon. 
<HashCat_> dadrc: wie würde sich das dann bemerkbar machen? mount -a wäre dann immernoch keine alternative. denn dann müsste ich immer sicherstellen das eins der beiden VPNs verbunden ist
<jan77> kann ich eigentlich irgendwo sagen, dass bluetooth nach dem booten AUS anstatt an ist?
<dadrc> HashCat_, wenn du zB \\server\freigabe /mnt/freigabe in der fstab hast, kannst du dann `mount /mnt/freigabe` eingeben und das Ding wird eingehängt
<dadrc> jan77, `rfkill block bluetooth` in die /etc/rc.local
<HashCat_> dadrc: und das darf dann jeder normaler user?
<dadrc> Wenn du das mit "user" als Parameter machst, ja
<jan77> dadrc: eleganter als mit dem holzhammer geht's also nicht?
<HashCat_> ich hab kein problem damit wenn jeder user mount.cifs darf, aber user mit passwd in der fstab, und jeder user dürfte das share dann einbinden. 
<HashCat_> dach macht mir bauchschmerzen
<dadrc> jan77, wüsste nicht
<ben666> Ich sage an der Stelle mal danke und verabschiede mich. Gibts irgendwo eine Adresse wo ich mal ein Bier hinschicken kann?
<stevieh> geh zum teufel ;-)
<dadrc> HashCat_, musst das Passwort ja nicht in die fstab reinpacken
<HashCat_> dadrc: wenn ich jetzt "mount /media/share -o username=user" versuche, sagt er mir "only root can do that"
<dadrc> Dann ist der Eintrag in der fstab nicht korrekt
<HashCat_> dadrc: der eintrag lautet "//meinserver/share /media/share cifs -o domain=local.domain,users 0 0"
<dadrc> Sag ich ja
<HashCat_> sieht für mich richtig aus
<dadrc> Das "-o" gehört nicht rein
<HashCat_> ich schau grad mal
<HashCat_> okay, -o steht nicht mit drin
<dadrc> Und der Mountpunkt gehört dir auch?
<HashCat_> ja
<dadrc> könnte mir jetzt nur noch vorstellen, dass das angeben von Optionen beim Mounten nicht erlaubt ist, wenn's über die fstab läuft.
<dadrc> Schreib den Nutzer mal mit in die fstab rein, zum Testen
<HashCat_> dadrc: schreibe ich den user mit rein, klappt es ... aber ich will weder user noch pw in der fstab
<LetoThe2nd> credentials-datei verwnden.
<HashCat_> aber es muss doch möglich sein, mount.cifs einem standarduser zu erlauben
<LetoThe2nd> warum? ein normaler user darf auch nicht ext3 mounten. warum also cifs?
<LetoThe2nd> in dem moment wo etwas ein systemweit relevanter mount wird, halte ich das durchaus für sinnvoll so. für alles andere gibts fuse und das gvfs.
<LetoThe2nd> (z.b.)
<HashCat_> gvfs hab ich auch gerade gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, mount mechanismen die dann die rechte entsprechend abbilden - wie eben dateimanager das tun.
<HashCat_> gvfs-mount tut es ... hatte mich auf mount.cifs festgefahren
<LetoThe2nd> na guckst du.
<HashCat_> jetzt fehlt nur noch eins, dass ich openvpn als user starten kann
<michael1900> Hallo, ich bin Ubuntu Neuling und habe eine Frage zu einem Notebook HP6910p kann mir jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<michael1900> Wie bringe ich das integrierte UMTS Modul zum laufen?
<stevieh> geht es denn noch gar nicht?
<stevieh> schick mal ein lsusb ins pastebin
<michael1900> okay
<michael1900> also unter lsusb wird nix angezeigt. Kann es sein, dass es über PCI verbunden ist?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> sogar wahrscheinlich
<stevieh> mussu mal schauen, aber ja
<michael1900> okay schicke ein lspci über pastebin
<michael1900> so,habe bei Pastebin submitted, was muss ich jetzt machen? Sorry, habe ich noch nie gemacht.#
<dadrc> Uns die URL geben
<michael1900> okay
<michael1900> http://pastebin.com/1j045h9s so?
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controlle - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ji
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Kein Modem da. `lsusb` ist komplett leer?
<stevieh> ist eins eingebaut? ;-)
<michael1900> nein aber lsusb zeigt nur Maus und Fingerprint sensor an.
<michael1900> Ja, denke schon, der Slot für die Karte ist ja da.#
<stevieh> ja, das könnte ein Anhaltspunkt sein ,-)
<michael1900> :-D
<dadrc> Wird das ohne SIM überhaupt initialisiert?
<stevieh> interessante frage.
<michael1900> Ich habe eine SIM drin. Ich habe zwar keine PIN dafür aber ich denke, das sollte doch egal sein, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> hmmm
<dadrc> ok, dann die grobe Kelle: `sudo lshw`, bitte.
<michael1900> oaky
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass du lshw erst installieren musst.
<dadrc> Das Paket dazu heißt auch "lshw"
<michael1900> http://pastebin.com/Zb9MCSwM
<kubine> Title: Beschreibung: Notebook Produkt: HP Compaq 6910p (RH244AV) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> hat das gerät ein funktionierendes umts modul? also geht es unter windows z.b.?
<k1l> manchmal haben die geräte den schlitz dafür, aber kein modul dahinter.
<michael1900> Das kann ich nicht sagen, habe kein Windows
<dadrc> Also, nach der Liste hat das Ding kein Modem
<stevieh> die SIM Karten Initialisierung wird oft noch über Seriell und AT Kommandos gemacht, da hab ich mein Modem dann auch gefunden.
<stevieh> aber das war eh schon immer über USB auch zu sehen.
<michael1900> Okay Schlitz aber kein Modul interessant, dann sollte ich wohl mal schrauben oder mal im BIOS  nachsehen.
<stevieh> ja, wäre ein plan.
<dadrc> HP sagt, das Modem ist optional.
<k1l> "Das 6910p ist bereits mit W-WAN-Antennen (Wireless Wide Area Network) ausgerüstet. Um die nutzen zu können, müssen Sie allerdings ein wenig basteln und ein UMTS/HSDPA-Modul nachrüsten. Dann können Sie unabhängig von W-LANs im Internet surfen."
<dadrc> Kann also durchaus sein, dass du eine Version ohne hast
<stevieh> und für Hilfe beim Modem, wenn es denn da ist, gibt es noch den IRC channel #nm, die haben echt mehr plan als wir pfeifen hier ;-)
<michael1900> Okay, danke für die Hilfe. Zu meinem nächsten Problem.
<michael1900> Ich habe ein Pro7 Surfstick. Unter 9.04 sowie 10.04 läuft alles prima. Unter 12.04 jedoch stürzt der Rechner ab.
<michael1900> Also desktop weg, Mauszeiger noch da.
<dadrc> Wann genau?
<michael1900> Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, nach ca 20 Sekunden.
<dadrc> Noch nie was von gehört
<michael1900> Ja, seltsam. Ich bekomme auch einige Meldungen auf dem Bildschirm, kann sie aber nicht Kopieren.
<michael1900> Habe was vom Network-Manager gelesen.
<dadrc> Solche Meldungen sollten eigentlich im Syslog landen
<michael1900> Okay, wie komme ich da ran?
<dadrc> Liegt in /var/log/syslog
<michael1900> okay, ich probier`s mal.
<michael1900> Dauert aber was.
<jan77> stevieh: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Webbrowser-Chrome-identifiziert-Krachmacher-2043791.html
<kubine> Title: Webbrowser Chrome identifiziert Krachmacher | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<HashCat_> wenn ich ein smb-share via gvfs gemounted hat, wie finde ich den pfad für die kommandozeile?
<HashCat_> oder wird das mit "virtuell" in dem fall wirklich ernst gemeint, und man kommt per shell nicht drauf?
<imox1234> kann ich mir irgendwie die postmap anzeigen lassen?
<imox1234> http://pastebin.com/b4NEN1L4
<kubine> Title: Nov 12 13:13:57 46-105-145-80 postfix/pickup[3540]: 1E7AA5D5643C: uid=0 from= (at pastebin.com)
<imox1234> status=bounced (unknown user: "BLA")  ich weiß nicht woher der den user hat? also habe domain.com und BLA ersetzt 
<imox1234> hab sogar die Datei /etc/postfix/sasl_password komplett leer gemacht und die postmap neu erstellt immer noch 
<imox1234> testen tu ichs mit mail -s 
<LetoThe2nd> HashCat_: mount sollte dann genauso funktionieren.
<imox1234> hmm ok das problem gelöst ich darf nicht den gleichen hostname wie der email name haben. aber trotzdem geht das verschicken nicht
<imox1234> http://pastebin.com/hi3SV665  kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? werde aus den logs nicht schlau? 
<kubine> Title: Nov 12 13:24:15 46-105-145-80 postfix/pickup[4251]: C25FD5D5643C: uid=0 from= (at pastebin.com)
<HashCat_> LetoThe2nd: mount -l listet nur die mountpunkte von gvfs nicht auf. habs aber gefunden. liegt unter /run/user/username/gvfs
<LetoThe2nd> HashCat_: ah ok
<XDC> Hallo zusammen
<XDC> Ich habe mal eine frage wenn man SSH installiert auf Ubuntu Server müsste man doch auf demServer sofort zugreifen können
<XDC> oder ?
<dadrc> openssh-server
<XDC> ja genau das meine ich
<dadrc> Danach sollte man sich mit 'nem gültigen Benutzer von außen anmelden können, jo
<dadrc> Dazu muss natürlich Port 22 erreichbar sein, also eventuelle Firewalls/Router/etc entsprechend konfigurieren
<XDC> ich habe das problem das ich nur den Fingerprint annehmen kann und wenn ich dann den Benutzer anmelden möchte kommt nach der Passwortabfrage gleich promissed denied
<dadrc> Dann läuft SSH aber korrekt, und du hast irgendwelche anderen Probleme.
<dadrc> Permission denied kann aber auch einfach ein falsches Passwort sein
<hannson> standardmäßig sind alle user erlaubt oder?
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, ja
<XDC> wenn ich IP/Rechnername eingebe dann kommt die frage ob ich auf den Rechner zugreifen möchte dann muss ich yes oder no eingeben wenn ich yes bestätige kommt die Passwortabfrage das ist doch dann das Passwort das ich für den Benutzer den ich im Setup eingerichtet habe oder?
<dadrc> XDC: Ah.
<dadrc> Gib mal den Benutzernamen explizit an:
<dadrc> ssh user@ip
<dadrc> ssh nimmt standardmäßig den lokalen Nutzernamen 
<hannson> ja
<dadrc> Kann man für bestimmte Verbindungen über die ~/.ssh/config ändern, aber das kommt später :)
<XDC> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<dadrc> !!11
<XDC> Host key verification failed.
<sdx23> imox1234: ich sehe da kein fehlgeschlagenes Verschicken.
<XDC> ich hatte vorher schon mit dem rechner hier per IP/Rechnername angemeldet und dann jetzt mit Nutzername/IP kann es dann probleme mit dem Fingerprint geben kann das sein ?
<dadrc> Lösch den Eintrag, probier's nochmal.
<XDC> wo lösche ich den Eintrag
<dadrc> Entsprechende Zeile in der .ssh/known_hosts
<XDC> steht das in der sshd_config oder in der ssh_config
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich in der Fehlermeldung stehen
<XDC> achso
<XDC> ist der Ordner .ssh  unter home versteckt ich finde da keinen unter dem Benutzernamen dieses Rechners hier womit ich jetzt angemeldet bin
<dadrc> ja, dafür steht der Punkt am Anfang des Namens
<XDC> und wie mache ich die Datei sichbar
<dadrc> Nautilus?
<XDC> wenn ich das homeverzeichnis öffne dann stehen da nur Bilder Dukemente Downloads Musik Öffendlich Videos und Vorlagen
<XDC> aber nix von SSH
<dadrc> Drück mal "Strg + h", dann werden versteckte Dateien angezeigt.
<XDC> und unter .ssh die ganze Datei lösche oder nur den inhalt
<minimec> XDC: '<ctrl><alt>t', dann 'mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts-old' . So einfach geht das... ;)
<XDC> statt dem Befehl hätte ich im Verzeichnis die datei auch umbenennen können gleicher effekt ^^ in der Konsole wäre es mit dem befehl auch gegangen wenn sie weiterhin unsichtbar gewesen wäre
<imox1234> sdx23: hmm die mail kommt aber nicht an 
<XDC> ok es hat geklappt so wie ich gehört habe muss man jetzt auf dem Server die standarteinstellungen ändern wie port und PermitRootLogin
<XDC> LoginGraceTime ist auch etwas lang  120
<XDC> reichen da 20
<dadrc> Wenn du immer ordentliche stabile schnelle Leitungen hast, ja
<dadrc> Ist aber im Grunde egal
<dadrc> Hauptsache, du machst das Passwort aus und generierst dir 'nen ordentlichen Key zum Anmelden
<XDC> ich wollte einen RSA mit 4072 und Pass machen
<dadrc> Klingt gut.
<LetoThe2nd> warum nicht 4073?
<LetoThe2nd> und ist 4071 zu unsicher?
<LetoThe2nd> keine sorge, ich erwarte keine antwort. nimms als anregung mal ein paar dinge zu hinterfragen, die du "gehört hast".
<TheBrayn> an sich könnte man auch ecdsa nehmen
<XDC> sorry musste kurz mal austreten bin wieder da
<TheBrayn> TMI
<XDC> als Standart ist ja 2048 eingestellt dauert das verifizieren länger bei 4073 als bei 2048
<XDC> dsa ist aber nicht verschlüsselt habe ich gehört sondern nur signiert
<koegs> noch ganz viel lesen du musst...
<imox1234> sdx23: wonach sieht es sonst für dich aus? das die verschickt wurde?
<sdx23> imox1234: wenn du mal erklären würdest, was du eigentlich gemacht hast, könnte man womöglich mehr sagen.
<imox1234> hier meine main.cf http://pastebin.com/Li6ibnBS
<kubine> Title: See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox1234> dann wie im wiki beschrieben in der /etc/postfix/sasl_password die Daten eingetragen
<imox1234> und postfix restart
<imox1234> dann mit mail -s "subject" MAILADDRESS < mail.txt  getestet
<freddyb> tag
<freddyb> mein sound geht nicht mehr, seit ich soeben auf 13.10 aktualisierte.
<freddyb> hier das ergebnis von alsa-info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=de06c65ff03a5d6d3525007a2dc4a1ac2b17e672
<freddyb> hab ein bisschen herumgestochert, also ich glaub es isn pulseaudio problem. wenn ich pulse kille und speaker-test ausführe höre ich rauschen. falls das hilft..
<freddyb> laut alsamixer ist nichts auf muete und auto-mute is auch disabled
<dadrc> und in `pavucontrol` ist auch alles richtig eingestellt?
<imox1234> sdx23: und ;) ? 
<freddyb> dadrc: nice, unter output devices steht "Port: HDMI / DIsplayPort 2" das klingt irgendiwe falsch ;D
<dadrc> jo
<freddyb> dadrc: gibt nichts anderes auswzuwählen allerdings
<dadrc> Dann haben wir immerhin das Problem gefunden.
<freddyb> ok unter configuration hab ich das profil gewechselt, weg von digital zu analog
<miup> ich hab da ne Frage zu ssh: ich hab nen ssh server der nur über publickeys ereichbar ist, kann ich einen addressbereich angeben welche _nicht_ über publickey authentifiziert wird?
<freddyb> mh das half nicht
<miup> und wenn ja, wie? ich hab nichts gefunden :/
<dadrc> freddyb, mach mal bitte den Kram unter Diagnose hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Diagnose
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HashCat_> da wir grad beim thema ssh sind, gibt es für ubuntu sowas wie pageant für windows?
<freddyb> dadrc: danke
<dadrc> HashCat_, Stichwort "SSH Keyring", kann zB der Gnome-Keyring für dich machen
<freddyb> HDMI war als "set as fallback" aktiv, dadrc 
<freddyb> hab das nun auf built-in audio analog stereo auf fallback gesetzt und nun gehts
<miup> :D
<dadrc> freddyb, ich dachte, da wär nur eine Karte?
<freddyb> "fallback" klang für mich nicht wie "das ist nun der richtige audio kanal"
<freddyb> dadrc: sorry, das muss ich wohl unklar kommunizierth aben
<dadrc> hmjo, komische Bezeichnung. "Standardausgabe" wäre besser :)
<freddyb> dadrc: da war nur eine karte, bis ich das profil unter config auf analog sttellte. dann tauchte auch der speaker auf
<dadrc> Das ist es jedenfalls
<sdx23> imox1234: das meinte ich nicht. An wen hast du geschickt? Wo hast du das mail ausgeführt? Wo steht das im Log?
<miup> Meistens werden neuere Grafikkarten auch als Soundkarten erkannt, weil HDMI und so ;)
<HashCat_> dadrc: importiert hab ich den ersten ssh-key nun. wie spreche ich den nun an? oder geschieht das automatisch?
<freddyb> unfassbar schlau, diese computer :P
<freddyb> digital ist besser ;)
<miup> freddyb: für sound gibts nichts besseres als Vinyl/Schellackplatten und Röhrenverstärker ;) Aber das ist OT
<imox1234> hab das an meine online.de mail Adresse geschickt, was meinst mit wo Mail ausgeführt? hab das mit mail -s auf der Konsole getestet und log is aus dem mail.log
<freddyb> miup: ja, da geh ich besser nich drauf ein ;)
<freddyb> danke für die hilfe und n schönen tag noch :)
<dadrc> HashCat_, sollte eigentlich, bei 'nem normalen Ubuntu, automatisch passieren
<freddyb> ah noch was kleines, benutzt hier jemand die PPAs vom mozilla-team?
<freddyb> mir fiel auf, dass firefox aurora relativ outdated ist
<sdx23> dann sag doch, dass du nach extern meinst. Da stehen mögliche Gründe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounce_message
<kubine> Title: Bounce message - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<miup> Wurde das eventuell gehen wenn man eine Zweite instanz des ssh daemons starten würde? (mit anderer Konfiguration)
<koegs> denke schon
<miup> bin fündig geworden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/2-unhabhaengige-ssh-server-geht-das
<kubine> Title: 2 (unhabhängige) ssh-server - geht das? › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, jenachdem, was du genau vorhast, gibts auch noch AllowUser, damit kannst du bestimmte Benutzer auf IP-Bereiche festlegen
<dadrc> Falls das hilft
<imox1234> sdx23: hmmm hilft mir leider nicht weiter 
<imox1234> also find nichts passendes
<miup> kurze zwischenfrage, wenn ich in der sshd_config zwei Ports angebe, lauscht er dann automatisch auf beiden ports? (natürlich erst nach reload der config)
<XDC> openbsd-inetd ist main heißt das  Paket auch bei Ubuntu  openbsd-inetd oder ist ein anderes geeigneter
<sdx23> imox1234: doch, das ist alles passend. Punkt ist: der andere Server lehnt deinen eben ab. Über Gründe kann man spekulieren.
<imox1234> na toll 
<imox1234> sdx23: der OVH server oder der server wos hin soll? 
<miup> \o/
<miup> funktioniert :D
<XDC> wenn ich über ssh nginx mariadb und Tomcat benuten will kann ich doch alles ohne port 80 laufen lassen ne das heißt ich muss in List nix verändern bzw nur die locale IP 127.0.0 eintragen?
<_moep_> miup: afaik hättest du auch via iptables den ingehenden traffic auf $port1 auf $port2 umleiten können
<_moep_> *eingehenden
<miup> o.O
<miup> nöö, der Port ist und bleibt 22, der wird aber beim router umgeleitet auf nen Highport
<miup> so hab ich lokal 22, und extern nen highport
<imox1234> sdx23: hmmm ok bringt mich jetzt auch nicht weiter :( 
<miup> und nur einen der aktiv ist :D
<miup> das mach ich mit allen diensten so, so hab ich in den configs die standard ports, und einen zentralen ort für die portum/weiterleitungen
<geser> imox1234: was wurde in der (letzten) Bounce als Grund angegeben?
<imox1234> geser: wo steht der Grund? dsn=5.0.0 ?
<tuxiano> Hallo Zusammen, ich habe mehrere CSV Dateien. Die Daten in diesen CSV Dateien sind per ";" getrennt. Es gibt mehrere Zeilen pro CSV Datei. So habe ich z.B. eine Matrix von 1000x1000 Werten. Diese Werte möchte ich in ein CSV Datei schreiben, die nur *eine* Spalte hat. Also eine Tabelle die so aussieht 1x1000000. Geht das irgendwie mit "cat"?
<dadrc> tuxiano, nö, nur mit cat nicht
<tuxiano> was brauch ich noch dazu?
<dadrc> Ich würd es spontan mit sed machen
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemäss s/;/\rn\n/g
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: oder?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Das da in sed und gut
<geser> imox1234: in der Regel bekommt auch der User, der die Mail geschickt hat, den Bounce mit der Fehlermeldung. Hat dein User den Bounce bekommen?
<dadrc> Wobei, bei Linux sollte \n reichen
<tuxiano> ok, ich werde es gleich einmal versuchen
<imox1234> geser: na ich hab das auf der Konsole getestet mit mail -s daher hab ich keine bekommen 
<tuxiano> vielen Dank
<LetoThe2nd> tuxiano: beispiel: echo "1;2;3;4" | sed 's/;/\r\n/g'
<LetoThe2nd> tuxiano: der rest ist fleissarbeit
<tuxiano> neeiiiin, ich bin doch so faul ;-)
<geser> imox1234: wenn ich dein Log richtig lese, dann war das ein Doppel-Bounce, weil der Bounce an BLA@DOMAIN.COM (was auch immer da im Original steht) nicht zugestellt werden konnte
<geser> dann hättest du auch lesen können, warum die Mail an TEST@TEST.DE gebounct ist
<imox1234> geser: hmm ich hab die aber nur an bla@domain geschickt
<tuxiano> Funktioniert wunderbar, vielen Dank
<geser> imox1234: wenn ich dein Log richtig lese, dann hat root eine Mail (mit Envelepe-From BLA@DOMAIN.COM) an Envelope-To: TEST@TEST.DE geschickt, die ist dann einmal gebounced (bei ssl0.ovh.net) und dieser Bounce konnte an BLA@DOMAIN.COM ebenfalls nicht zugestellt werden
<XDC> bei SSH ist doch in der /etc/hosts.deny  der eintrag w.x.y.z sicherer als ALL oder nicht
<koegs> von sicherer kann gar keine rede sein
<dadrc> Sicherer als "Deny ALL" wird's nicht
<imox1234> geser: achso ja das macht sinn 
<XDC> achso richtig ist ja die verbotsliste  hier steht (# Alles verbieten, was nicht explizit erlaubt wird ALL: ALL) also wenn man in der host.allow die IP reinschreibt mit dem service ssh dann ist nur SSH für die IP erlaubt wenn eine andere den Server benutzen will klappt es nicht sehe ich das richtig
<imox1234> geser: hast du noch eine Idee was ich machen kann? 
<geser> imox1234: ist DOMAIN.COM deine Domain?
<imox1234> ja
<geser> kannst du dir erfolgreich selbst Mails an BLA@DOMAIN.COM schicken?
<imox1234> das geht ja ich hab kein mail server 
<imox1234> ich brauch nur postfix zu verschicken 
<imox1234> ich habe auch keine Postfächer ich nur mit postfix mails verschicken weil bestimmte Sachen wie das phpbb forum und so dadrüber mails verschicken 
<geser> es geht ja auch um "lokale" Mails; dein Postfix fühlt sich für DOMAIN.COM zuständig und liefert alle Mails an @DOMAIN.COM (z.B. lokale Testmails oder Bounces) direkt in das jeweilige Postfach zu (bzw. weiß wohin er die weiterleiten soll)
<geser> dann kriegst du die Bounces zugestellt und kannst sehen, wieso die gebounced sind (falls es keine Möglichkeit gibt, postfix zu überregen das ins Log zu schreiben)
<XDC> werde ich ignoriert
<minimec> XDC: Eigentlich nicht. Ich habe nur immer noch nicht begriffen, was Du eigentlivh willst, und ich glabe, dass geht einigen anderen hier auch so.
<minimec> XDC: Ist Dein server gegen aussen sichtbar oder nicht? Hängt er hinter einem Router? Oder übernimmt gar der Server die Router funktion in Deinem Heimnetzwerk?
<minimec> XDC: Bei mir zu Hause haben alle Rechner Namen. Da mach ich schnell 'minimec@merlin -X' und ich habe vollen grafischen Zugriff auf den anderen Rechner. Ich kompliziere die  Sache nicht unnötigerweise.
<XDC> aber es ist doch sehr unsicher über eine unverschlüsselte Verbindung wieso nicht über ssh
<XDC> ich möchte nginx mariadb und Tomcat über ssh erreichen
<minimec> XDC: Hast Du recht. Da habe ic mich vertippt. Natürlich ist es 'ssh minimec@merlin -X'
<XDC> und wie hast Du es sicherheitstechnisch abgesichert
<minimec> XDC: Wenn Dein Server hinter einem Router hängt und nicht gegen aussen sichtbar ist, dann machst Du 'sudo apt-get install openssh' und alles ist gut.
<XDC> wenn ich aber einen Port freigebe den ich für SSH benutze wie verhält sich das dann
<minimec> XDC: Nun... Wie habe ich das wohl abgesichert?!? Vielleicht über ssh? Weisst Du was ssh ist? Wenn Du Dich über ssh in einen anderen Rechner einloggst, dann ist das abgesichert, eben weil Du ssh nutzt. Sonst kannst Du auch telnet nehmen ;)
<XDC> aber man kommt doch auf den Port wenn man den angreift der rechner ist auch nur zeitweise an soll nicht tag nach laufen
<XDC> ja ssh ist die sichere verbindung womit man Datenverschlüsselt übertragen kann und einen proxy laufen lassen kann um in fremdnetzen seine eigene Ip benutzen zu können
<koegs> können wir bitte diese meta-security-diskussionen mit weniger als gefährlichem halbwissen aus dem #ubuntu-de support-channel raushalten? danke
<minimec> XDC: UNd darum frage ich Dich , ob dieser Server gegen aussen sichtbar ist? Wenn ja, wie? Über einen Router wo Du den Port umleitest? Wenn Du in Deinem Heimnetzwerk bleibst, macht Dein Gewurstel wenig Sinn.
<minimec> koegs: UNd was soll das jetzt?
<XDC> ja ich würde Ihn gerne über den Router erreichen können
<koegs> minimec: ich möchte einfach vermeiden, dass hier noch mehr "hab gehört"-user entstehen, ausserdem hat das nix mehr mit ubuntu zu tun
<minimec> koegs: Wenn eine Netzwerkkonfiguration nichts mehr mit Ubuntu zu tun hast, dann weiss ich halt auch nicht mehr...
<minimec> koegs: Ich gebe Dir aber recht, dass XDC vielleicht nochmals die Dokumentation studieren sollte...
<minimec> XDC http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> minimec: ich sehe deine bemühungen in allen ehren, aber das fehlende wissen fängt schon vor der ubuntu-installation an :)
<minimec> koegs: Nachdem er jetzt bald 24h versucht etwas zu konfigurieren, wo's überhaupt nichts zu konfigurieren gibt, wollte ich ihm doch einen neuen input geben...
<XDC> minimec kann ich Dich per pn anschreiben 
<minimec> XDC: Muss ich ablehnen. Ich habe schon genügend Buschstaben, die vor meinen Augen vorbeihuschen.
<XDC> ok dann hier ist die ssh verbindung genug in Ubuntu abgesichert wenn ich den ssh port ändere und key's benutze
<minimec> XDC: Das würde ich meinen, denn ich nutze die Ubuntu default Einstellungen im (Heimnetz notabene)!
<XDC> wenn ich für nginx mariadb und Tomcat keine IP freigebe dann bekommt man doch nur über SSH zugriff auf die dienste und sind für aussen nicht sichbar
<XDC> denke ich etwas zu paraniod wenn ich angst habe über den Port könnte der PC komplett angegriffen werden mache ich mir zuviel sorgen sind diese bei dem einen port unbegründet
<XDC> paranoid so ^^
<minimec> XDC: Du machst was falsch, wenn Du mir was im Channel sagen willst. Ich kriege immer private messages. Einfach 'mini<tab>' sollte reichen. Sonst 'minimec:' 
<minimec> XDC: Ich würde mir nicht soviele sorgen machen... Weder DU noch ich sind wahrscheinlich so interessant, dass jemand zuerst Deinen Router und dann noch Deinen Computer knacken wollen....
<minimec> XDC: Oder eben den meinen...
<XDC> minimec, aber für Filsharing kann man Ihn doch missbrauchen statt seinen eignen
<minimec> XDC: Gefahren sind überall. Jeden Tag, wenn DU auf die Strasse gehst. 
<minimec> XDC: Und jetzt ist wirklich gut. Wenn Du noch zwei Tage rumwurschteln willst, dann nutze Deine Schlüssel und weiss nicht was alles.
<ThreeM> oh
<ThreeM> sicherheit durch "ich bin bestimmt nicht interessant"
<ThreeM> top mann!
<minimec> ThreeM: Du hast nicht den ganzen Verlauf der Geschichte gelesen. Der Satz alleine ohne Zusammenhang ist nicht wirklich geschickt, dass gebe ich zu, aber im Zusammenhang eben schon...
<bewa> hallo alle zusammen!
<bewa> hatte schwierigkeiten beim download ubuntu 13.10, habe es über google gemacht, wäre der firefox besser gewesen?
<bewa> hallo???
<sdx23> bewa: Ich verstehe nicht, was du uns sagen willst. Aber hier gibt's die CD Images http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<eixV> firefox vs google krieg ich nicht zusammen?
<bewa> gut, wußte ich nicht, mein pc ist nach dem download abgestürzt
<bewa> hhabe nur gelesen, daß besser firefox zum donload benutzt werden sollt...
<sdx23> das dürfte ziemlich egal sein - davon ab, dass es nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<bewa> ok
<bewa> hatte also andere ursache
<bewa> noche eine frage, habe erst seit kurzem ubuntu 12.04 LTS, bei jedem update ist alles weg, was ich so eingerichtet habe, programme, desktop, cairodesktop usw?
<bewa> habe das noch nie bisher gemacht
<sdx23> Welchem Update?
<bewa> besispielsweise wenn ich von 12.04 auf 13.10 updaten würde?
<k1l_> bewa: das geht nicht direkt
<bewa> ok
<k1l_> da  braucht man die updates 12.04-12.10-13.04-13.10. überspringen kann man nur bei LTS zu LTS update. alsoe 12.04 zu 14.04
<bewa> ah so
<bewa> also warten bis 14.04
<k1l_> also wenn du lange nicht updaten willst, dann halte dich von anfang an an die LTS
<bewa> oki
<bewa> danke für die antworten, weiß nun drüber bescheid
<dreamon> Bräuchte Hilfe: -> sshfs#admin@192.168.0.4:/share/HDA_DATA/Public /media/NAS fuse defaults 0 0 -> Habe das in der fstab eingetragen. Jedoch bindet er es nur als root ein. Ich würde es aber gern als meinen User eingebunden haben. Wenn ich das als cifs eingebunden habe da ging es. Aber cifs macht Schwierigkeiten.
<stevieh> dieser Satz klingt durcheinander.
<stevieh> ist dein user mitglied in der gruppe fuse?
<dreamon> ja. ist er .. hab ihn mit "sudo adduser dreamon fuse" eingebunden
<dreamon> Der Benutzer »dreamon« ist bereits ein Mitglied der Gruppe »fuse«.
<dreamon> Wenn es es über die Konsole als user "dreamon" mit "sshfs -o reconnect,idmap=user admin@192.168.0.4:/ /media/NAS " einhänge. Dann funktionierts.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nicht dass ich mich damit auskenne, aber müsste da dann nicht dreamon anstelle von admin stehen? (vor dem @)
<fobo> hallo ich habe eine frage ist es möglich in der rfkill list auch wifi hardblocked auf yes zu stellen?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> also, nicht per software
<ppq> mit einem hardware-schalter geht das natürlich
<fobo> gib es eine andere möglichkeit?
<ppq> falls es denn einen gibt
<ppq> willst du wlan dauerhaft deaktivieren?
<fobo> nur für kurze zeit da ich einen treiber installieren will das aber nur möglich ist wenn das gerät aus ist
<ppq> es reicht, wenn du das modul neu lädst
<ppq> oder schlimmstenfalls neu startest
<fobo> bei der eingabe modporbe -r rt2x00sta sollte nix stehen auch bei neustart und deaktivierung vom networkmanager ist das modul immer noch aktiv
<fobo> hat jemand ne idee
<fobo> wie lade ich das modul neu?
<minimec> fobo: Und wenn Du den rt2x00 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf hinzufügst? Dann sollte er beim starten nicht geladen werden.
<minimec> fobo: rt2x00sta natürlich...
<fobo> habe es mit rmmod probiert hat funktioniert aber trotzdem danke :)
<minimec> fobo: kein problem
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-13
<man0riaX> Guten morgen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<olaf__> Guten Tag
<olaf__> Könnte mir jemand behilflich sein. 
<olaf__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410047/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> und, was passiert, wenn du das machst?
<dadrc> Also, `sudo apt-get install --reinstall libnss-winbind:i386`?
<olaf__> Oh das ist durchgelaufen.
<dadrc> Und jetzt das upgrade nochmal.
<olaf__> dadrc, Danke. Das hat tatsächlich funktioniert!
<dadrc> =)
<olaf__> sudo apt-get update meldet mir ganz am Ende -> W: GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<olaf__> Gibt es da auch eine einfache Lösung für. Oder darf ich das ignorieren?
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get update` hilft meistens
<olaf__> Diese von mir beschriebene Fehlermeldung kommt ja am Ende dieses Befehles.
<dadrc> Äh, sorry. Verlesen.
<dadrc> Mit `sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5` kannst du den Key nochmal neu runterladen
<olaf__> Klasse nun funktioniert das auch. :) Vielen Dank
<olaf__> Oh. Doch nicht. Grübel
<olaf__> Könntest du Bitte nochmal kurz einen blick darauf werfen - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410094/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Sieht so aus, als hätte da wirklich jemand eine ungültige Signatur erstellt.
<olaf__> Wenn diese Signierung nicht funktioniert hat das "unangenehme" folgen?
<dadrc> Die Pakete werden nicht genutzt
<geser> es kann dann nicht mehr zuverlässig geprüft werden, ob die Prüfsummen stimmen
 * abraxus sagt Hallo !
<olaf__> Da ich nicht weiß welche Pakete zu dieser "Signatur" gehören, sollte ich das ignorieren?
<dadrc> Ich würd davon ausgehen, dass die das schnell in Ordnung bringen
<geser> es betrifft das ganze Repository
<olaf__> Dann praktiziere ich - Abwarten und Teetrinken ;)
<olaf__> Ich bin euch sehr Dankbar.
<olaf__> Ups - WARNUNG: Die folgenden Pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden!
<olaf__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410148/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<olaf__> Die Installation verlief aber "scheinbar" vollständig.
<dadrc> Tut sie auch, weil du apt-get gesagt hast, dass es die fehlende Signatur ignorieren soll
<dadrc> ...
<olaf__> Hab mal kurz rebootet.
<HashCat_> hallo, wie kann ich den Windows7 Bootloader aus meinem Grub entfernen?
<HashCat_> Die Windows Partition existiert nicht mehr, lediglich Ubuntu ist noch installiert
<stevieh> hmm.. sollte der nicht automatisch weggehen, wenn du ein update-grub machst?
<HashCat_> ich habe ein update-grub2 gemacht, er hat ihn dennoch wieder eingetragen
<HashCat_> kann ihn zwar manuell aus /boot/grub/grub.cfg werden, aber nach einem update-grub2 steht er wieder mit drin
<stevieh> ich würde mir da /etc/grub.d/ anschauen, da passiert das wohl, oder?
<ju571n> Was soll wo passieren? Bin gerade nicht im Thema
<dadrc> os-prober macht das.
<dadrc> Ich würd aber eher gucken, wieso grub der Meinung ist, dass da noch ein Windows ist.
<stevieh> naja, also mal os-prober laufen lassen und schauen, was er meint?
<ju571n> Hast du Windows und Linux parallel laufen lassen und dann Windows bloß formatiert? 
<HashCat_> ju571n: ja, hatte ne weile windows und linux parralel installiert, danach die beiden windows partitionen gelöscht und eine ext4 draus gemacht
<stevieh> HashCat_: was sagt os-prober denn?
<ju571n> Und nu sagt GRUB no such partition found? 
<HashCat_> os-prober sagt: /dev/sdb1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<HashCat_> ju571n: nein, ubuntu startet wie gewohnt
<ju571n> Okay. 
<stevieh> HashCat_: und, was ist /dev/sdb1?
<HashCat_> /dev/sdb1 war mal eine windows partition, ist jetzt aber ext4
<stevieh> dann würde ich als nächstes in /usr/bin/os-prober schauen, wie er auf die Idee kommt, dass das noch Win ist.
<HashCat_> okay, Rechner trollt mich grad. der findet den Windows 7 Loader der externen USB Platte und trägt den ein.
<stevieh> na, schön, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben.
<HashCat_> naja, sda1 != sdb1 ... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
<ufo49> Hi alle
<ufo49> Hat schon mal jemand auf einem nackten Server (ohne GUI) VirtualBox installiert?
<dadrc> Bestimmt irgendwer
<dadrc> Stell lieber 'ne konkrete Frage
<ufo49> Wie macht man das?
<ufo49> Und kan man dann bereits existierende VM's booten?
<ufo49> Welche mit GUI erstellt worden sind
<dadrc> jo
<stevieh> ausserdem kannst du die Gui ja per remote X trotzdem benutzen.
<dadrc> hier ist 'ne gute Anleitung: http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-4.1-on-a-headless-ubuntu-12.04-server
<kubine> Title: VBoxHeadless - Running Virtual Machines With VirtualBox 4.1 On A Headless Ubuntu 12.04 Server | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<koegs> alternativ phpvirtualbox benutzen um die VMs zu steuern (braucht man aber nen webserver für)
<ufo49> Danke
<elementz> tach allerseits. ich habe probleme mit meinem apt-package cache. ich habe nen asciicast gemacht - vielleicht kann sich das mal jemand anschauen und ggfs nen tipp geben wie ich das auflösen könnte? http://asciinema.org/a/6364
<kubine> Title: broken packages - asciinema (at asciinema.org)
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion ist das denn?
<elementz> dadrc: <Ubuntu 13.04
<elementz> dadrc: edit:  Ubuntu 13.04 
<geser> kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "apt-cache show git" in ein pastebin packen?
<dadrc> Und `ls -l /usr/lib/git-core/git-add`, bitte.
<elementz> geser: http://sprunge.us/OVDO 
<elementz> dadrc: sudo ls -l /usr/lib/git-core/git-add                                                                      16:17:33  ✘ 2 
<elementz> ls: Zugriff auf /usr/lib/git-core/git-add nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<elementz> Ich hatte versucht git-ftp per sudo checkinstall zu installieren https://github.com/git-ftp/git-ftp/blob/develop/INSTALL.md
<kubine> Title: git-ftp/INSTALL.md at develop · git-ftp/git-ftp · GitHub (at github.com)
<elementz> das hat nicht funktioniert, danach kam die fehlermeldung
<geser> mein Vorschlag wäre "sudo apt-get purge git" und danach "sudo apt-get install git"
<geser> dieses seltsame alte installierte git Paket scheint für diese Upgrade Probleme zu sorgen
<elementz> geser: tja das hatte ich schon versucht: sudo apt-get purge git: http://sprunge.us/BMWc
<elementz> da hängt ein ganzer rattenschwanz an paketen dran
<geser> da müssen wir dann temporär die Abhängigkeit verletzen mit "sudo dpkg -P git" und lassen es danach von "sudo apt-get -f install" wieder reparieren (was hoffentlich die Installation von git vorschlägt)
<elementz> geser: http://sprunge.us/fHGW
<noseeder> Guten tag.
<geser> dann mit etwas mehr Zwang "sudo dpkg --force-depends -P git"
<elementz> geser: puh. das hat geholfen. vielen dank!
<geser> jetzt sollte sich git hoffentlich installieren lassen und die Abhängigkeiten sollten wieder ok sein
<elementz> geser: ja. sieht gut aus
<noseeder> ich habe da ein problem bei der Netzwerk installation von Ubuntu 12.04. Das ganze soll über meinen Netzwerk spiegelserver laufen und per netzwerkboot das netinstall image laden.
<noseeder> Netinstall image wird geladen aber bei zugriff auf den Spiegelserver sagt der mir einen Fehler (Der installer konnte eine Datei nicht vom Spiegelserver herunterladen. ...)
<noseeder> per browser komme ich aber an die dateien und datenstruktur ran
<abraxus1> wo werden die informationen für das awn-panel gespeichert ? hab schon unter ~/.config/awn geschaut, finde dort aber keine passende Datei. Mein Problem ist, das der das Applet "simple Launcher" zwar startet, jedoch im default zustand. Bedeutet, wenn ich beim Launcher Firefox + Bild einstelle (funktioniert auch und lässt sich starten) - so aht er diese Konfiguration des Launchers nach einem Ab/Anmelden bzw. Neustart wieder vergesse
<jokrebel> Es kann doch wohl nicht angehen, dass ich für YouTube nicht den Chromium (aus dem selben Hause) verwenden kann, sondern da meist den Firefox dafür starten muss, weil Chromium die Anzeige des Videos verweigert. Bin da jetzt schon Tage am recherchieren und verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren, bekomm das aber nicht zum laufen. (Unity auf 12.04.3)
<abraxus1> jokrebel: was ist genau dein Problem ?
<abraxus1> jokrebel: welchen flashplayer benutzt du ?
<cyos> hallo ich habe eine frage bezüglich  dem autostart und würde manuel ein paar einträge umändern weiss jemand wo ich das file finden kann ... benutze die akutellste lubuntu 13.10 version
<stevieh> ob manuel das mag, wenn er ihm ein paar einträge umändert?
<jokrebel> abraxus1: Hab es mit verschiedenen versucht. Es kommt immer nur "Dieses Video ist derzeit nicht verfügbar" auf schwarz (rauschendem) Untergrund. Selbes Video lässt sich in selbigem Benutzer unter Firefox einwandfrei öffnen.
<jokrebel> abraxus1: Und das ist mit fast jedem zweiten YouTube-Link so.
<jokrebel> Das beste ist ja, dass Firefox das Video sogar anzeigt, wenn ich alle Varianten gepurged habe.
<jokrebel> Chromium sich aber selbst im Inkognitomodus und nach neuinstallation mit verschobenem Config sich standhaft weigert.
<jokrebel> Workaround: Chromium entfernen und Chrome installieren…
<fobo> eine frage "eth0" ist die bezeichnung für die ethernetkarte wie lautet die für wifikarten?
<dadrc> Normalerweise wlan0
<fobo> ok
<noseeder> mag mir bitte wer helfen meinen Spiegelserver im Netzwerk ein zu richten?
<fobo> hm... ne das war es nicht... will das in conky einbiden 
<jokrebel> fobo: Was sagt ein ifconfig dazu?
<jokrebel> fobo: Bei mir ist es zB. (inzwischen) wlan2
<adda> hallo,
<jokrebel> adda: Guten Abend.
<adda> bei dem versuch ein packet über apt zu installieren bekomm ich den feheler:http://pastebin.com/Y6xgx1dz
<kubine> Title: The following packages have unmet dependencies: dsc12 : Depends: cassandra (= - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<adda> dazu muss ich sagen, dass e sich um eine fremdquelle handelt
<jokrebel> adda: Nopaste Doch bitte die komplette Meldung inclusive der Eingabezeile.
<adda> mom
<jokrebel> adda: Fremdquelle soll heißen PPA? Oder…
<adda> http://pastebin.com/X19j1J3q
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install dsc12 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fobo> @ jokrebel wlan ist aktiv und nutze es aber bei ifconfig siegt er mir nur die Ethernet hadrware
<jokrebel> fobo: Klingt unmöglich
<fobo> moment ich mach mal ein pastebin
<sf3978> fobo: schau mal mit iwconfig
<fobo> jo moment heisse jetzt cyos
<adda> jokrebel, ich habe eine deb zeile eingefügt
<cyos> so jokrebel ---> http://pastie.org/8478148
<kubine> Title: #8478148 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<jokrebel> cyos: Versuchs mal mit ra0
<jokrebel> cyos: Manche wlan-Karten nisten sich auch nicht mit wlanXY sondern mit nem Kürzel des Herstellers ein (zB. ath0)
<cyos> ok 
<cyos> verstehe
<cyos> ahhh super hat funktioniert danke :)
<jokrebel> adda: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/cassandra?dist=stable das da? *glaskugelpollier*
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - PPA: Cassandra (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<jokrebel> cyos: Gern geschehn
<adda> 'deb http://debian.datastax.com/community stable main' , jokrebel   ja passt glaube ich
<kubine> Title: Index of /community/ (at debian.datastax.com)
<adda> ja
<adda> ich möchte auch genau dieses package nstallieren "dsc12" und bekomme dann den fehler von oben
<jokrebel>  : adda: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<adda> jokrebel, sry hat ein bisschen gedauert ;)  http://pastebin.com/nwdbjwtn
<kubine> Title: LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> adda: Ah - Dein Kernel war noch nicht up-to-date. Starte mal neu und dann das ganze nochmal von vorn versuchen (und wieder NoPasten alles)
<jokrebel> adda: Aber ich denke, dass Du auch noch andere Fremdquellen aktiv hast, oder?
<adda> http://pastebin.com/0vD6aUMg
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ip-10-34-197-197:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> adda: Und den installationsversuch nochmal
<adda> http://pastebin.com/4GPpJKpn
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ip-10-34-197-197:~$ sudo apt-get install dsc12 Reading package lists... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> adda: Irgendwie klingt das alles sehr auf Debian selbst ausgelegt und nich speziell für Ubuntu gestrickt.
<jokrebel> adda: Was ist das denn für tolles Paket? Gibts dan nicht aus was von Ratiophar.... äh Ubuntu?
<adda> ich glaube nicht, das ist eine nosql datenbank  apache cassandra
<adda> die neuste version lässt sich ohne probleme installieren, aber leider wird die noch nicht von dem monitoring tool unterstützt
<jokrebel> adda: Möglicherweise kollidiert es auch wegen anderen Fremdquellen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Gestern war ich schon schlafen. Du hattest geschrieben, ob anstelle des "admin" nicht besser "dreamon" gehören würde. sshfs#admin@192.168.0.4:/share/HDA_DATA/Public (steht in fstab)
<jokrebel> adda: Aber wie bei allen Fremdquellen fragst Du das am besten die Entwickler dieses Pakets.
<adda> ja das kann sein, wobei ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass e sich nur um spiegel der original quellen handelt die hier verwendet werden
<dreamon> jokrebel, Auf dem NAS muß ich mich als admin einloggen. Aber auf dem Clienten da müßten die Daten beim User dreamon eingehängt werden. 
<jokrebel> adda: Wenn dem so wäre müsstest Du für die Installation nicht "andere" Quellen zufügen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie gestern schon geschrieben (oder so ähnlich) "ohne mich auszukennen". War nur ein Denkanstoß. Aber wenn der User auf dem NAS "admin" heißt muss man das dann (wenn überhaupt möglich) irgendwie auf User"dreamon" umleiten.
<adda> jokrebel, handelt sich um eine amazon ec2 instanz, da würde es dann schon sinn machen
<jokrebel> adda: Äh? Ich kann grad nicht ganz folgen…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ok. Dokumentationen diesbezüglich gibt es nicht viele. sshfs in der fstab wird scheinbar selten verwenden. (Trotzdem anke für deinen Input)
<jokrebel> adda: Hast Du auch http://www.datastax.com/documentation/cassandra/1.2/webhelp/index.html#cassandra/install/installDeb_t.html gelesen? 
<kubine> Title: Apache Cassandra™ 1.2 (at www.datastax.com)
<jokrebel> adda: Sprich: casandra 1.2.10 auch installieren?
<adda> jokrebel, ja habe ich, wie gesagt 2.0 läuft einwandfrei nur nicht mit dem "opscenter" (monitoring)
<adda> jokrebel, mittlerweile läuft es aber, dank der automatischen cluster konfiguration von dem ops ding
<adda> danke
<kempo> hallo zusammen
<kempo> ich habe eine anwedung die ich gerne unter ubuntu 12.04 64bit server edition laufen lassen möchte, ist dies möglich?
<kempo> eine .net anwedung
<ppq> kempo: probier es mal mit wine. mit winetricks (ein script, siehe google) kannst du automatisch mono downloaden+installieren lassen, wenn du glück hast, geht dein .net programm damit
<ppq> kempo: nur mal so aus interesse, was für ein programm ist das? vielleicht gibt es native alternativen
<kempo> @ppq ein crawler welcher meine domains im auge behält
<ppq> hm, ok. crawler gibts auch viele für linux, in allen farben und formen
<ppq> wget als einfachstes beispiel oder was mächtiges wie rapidminer
<kempo> ppq: das kann ich dir so genau nicht sagen, weil ich selbst den crawler nicht geschrieben habe, sondern mit arbeitskollege 
<NTQ> Hi leute. Mir ist gerade etwas komisches aufgefallen. Und zwar hab ich mal 'sudo updatedb' ausgeführt und plötzlich hat mein komplettes System angefangen zu ruckeln und ich hab gesehen, dass jede Menge Daten vom RAM in den Swap geladen wurden. Weiß jemand wieso das passiert? Hier ein Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/swap%20erh%C3%B6ht%20sich.png
<ppq> kempo: achso. naja, probier es mal mit wine, vielleicht klappt es ja
<kempo> ppq: alles klar ich mach mal .)
<maua> hey, sitz in nem hostel mit mehreren wifi ap und die haben alle die gleich ssid und ich brauche nicht die ip adresse zu wechseln. es sieht so aus als ob mein laptop manchmal in die schwächere funkzelle wechselt was zu einer schlechten verbindung führt
<maua> kann das sein=?
<maua> http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<maua> http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<maua> http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<maua> http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<maua> 21:24 < buttermelted> would anyone help me with this problem please? http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<maua> http://nopaste.info/bfad7252a6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maua> oh sry
<maua> fehlbedienung meinerseits
<FrameFever> kann ich auf so einem laptop hier ubuntu installieren?
<FrameFever> http://shop.lenovo.com/de/de/laptops/thinkpad/yoga-series/yoga/
<kubine> Title: Lenovo Yoga Hybrid Laptops - Lenovo Multimode PCs | Lenovo (DE) (at shop.lenovo.com)
<FrameFever> niemand da?
<FrameFever> oder keiner weiß es
<_moep_> try and error?
<FrameFever> du meinst ich soll es mir kaufen und testen ob es geht?
<ppq> bestell es dir
<ppq> 14-tägiges widerrufsrecht
<ppq> meiner meinung nach sollte ubuntu darauf laufen
<ppq> kannst ja mit dd ein backup der festplatte machen, bevor du ubuntu installierst, dann ist auch der händler glücklich falls du es tatsächlich zurückgeben solltest
<ppq> aber von der hardwareunterstützung her sollte das wirklich kein problem sein, wenn du ne aktuelle ubuntuversion nimmst
<_moep_> FrameFever: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lenovo-yoga/
<kubine> Title: lenovo yoga 13 › Kaufberatung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<FrameFever> naja ich dachte wegen dieser boost loader sperren von MS
<FrameFever> secure boot
<FrameFever> oder wie das heißt
<_moep_> FrameFever: http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/FAQ-Secure-Boot-1747460.html
<kubine> Title: FAQ: Secure Boot | c't (at www.heise.de)
<ppq> FrameFever: das kann man im bios abschalten
<ppq> äh, im uefi-setup
<XDC> morgen zusammen ich wollte ebend Mariadb installieren wollte nach dem  http://kb.askmonty.org/en/installing-mariadb-deb-files gehen habe die Quelle wie im Video hinzugefügt und Ubuntu warf einen Fehler zuürck das Packet wurde nicht gefunden
<XDC> ??
<kubine> Title: Installing MariaDB .deb Files - MariaDB Knowledgebase (at kb.askmonty.org)
<bekks> XDC: "Das Paket warf einen Fehler" - ja welchen denn?
<XDC> steht doch da
<XDC> Packet wurde nicht gefunden
<bekks> Nein, da steht was du denkst was da stünde. Was ist/war die exakte, vollständige Meldung beim Ausführen welchen Befehls?
<XDC> E: Paket mariadb-server kann nicht gefunden werden
<bekks> Kannst du bitte die exakt, vollständige Ausgabe des Befehls und natürlich den Befehl selbst in einen Pastebin schieben?
<bekks> !paste > XDC
<kubine> XDC: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<XDC> sudohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6413213/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<XDC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413213/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> XDC: Schau deinen Paste bitte mal an.
<XDC> hallo ich habe sudo apt-get install mariadb | pastebinit eingegeben und das kam raus was kann ich dafür
<bekks> Dann führ das ohne | pastebinit aus und kopier die gesamte Ausgabe inklusive des Befehls in einen Pastebin.
<XDC> devilcoder@devilshomeserver:~$ sudo apt-get install mariadb-server
<XDC> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig E: Paket mariadb-server kann nicht gefunden werden devilcoder@devilshomeserver:~$ 
<bekks> Dieser Channel ist kein Pastebin.
<bekks> Nimm einen Pastebin, danke.
<k1l_> apt-get update gemacht?
<XDC> http://pastebin.ca/2475934
<kubine> Title: pastebin - mariadb - post number 2475934 (at pastebin.ca)
<XDC> ja
<XDC> mehrmals
<maredebianum> XDC: "kann nicht gefunden werden" da musst du dich drum kümmern
<bekks> Was hast Du denn getan, laut Video?
<k1l_> XDC: dann passt was mit der quelle nicht, die du hinzugefügt hast
<k1l_> XDC: und ich würde mich weniger an irgendwelche videos halten, als mehr hier dran: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MariaDB
<kubine> Title: MariaDB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> ich habe die komplette Quelle kopiert und in die konsole eingefügt und sie wurde hinzugefügt
<k1l_> XDC: welche quelle? wie hinzugefügt? etc etc etc. wir wissen nicht, was du gemacht hast. zudem werden quellen nicht geprüft, also ist das bloße hinzufügen keine garantie, dass die quelle funktioniert oder vertrauenswürdig ist
<maredebianum> https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#mirror=nixnet&distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=precise&version=10.0 
<kubine> Title: MariaDB - Setting up MariaDB Repositories - MariaDB (at downloads.mariadb.org)
<abraxus1> wo werden die informationen für das awn-panel gespeichert ? hab schon unter ~/.config/awn geschaut, finde dort aber keine passende Datei. Mein Problem ist, das der das Applet "simple Launcher" zwar startet, jedoch im default zustand. Bedeutet, wenn ich beim Launcher Firefox + Bild einstelle (funktioniert auch und lässt sich starten) - so aht er diese Konfiguration des Launchers nach einem Ab/Anmelden bzw. Neustart wieder vergesse
<XDC> ist richtig aber ich kann sie ja wieder aus der Source.list löschen
<XDC> dankeschön für die hilfe diesmal hat es geklappt welchen Webserver soll ich bei myphpadmin auswählen wenn ich nginx verwende
<XDC> phpmyadmin natürlich
<maredebianum> XDC: ist nginx nicht als default konfigurierbar? Dann solltest du nach einer Anleitung sehen.
<XDC> gibts da auch ne anleitung über ubuntuusers???
<maredebianum> XDC: Keine Ahnung, aber man kann danach suchen....
<maredebianum> XDC: phpmyadmin hat sicher auch ne README und INSTALL
<XDC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413385/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-14
<bekks> wieso installierst du die mysql-header wenn du mariadb nutzen willst?
<XDC> bekks, brauch ich kein phpmydmin bei maria db?
<_moep_> du brauchst gar kein phpmyadmin
 * _moep_ hides
<XDC> mit welchem befehl ruft man statt phpmyadmin mariadb auf?
<bekks> Mit keinem.
<bekks> Du möchtest das CLI benutzen und kein buntes, unfähiges Webinterface.
<XDC> nein ich möchte den Webclient vom mariadb benutzen
<bekks> Dann benutz den auch, und nicht phpmyadmin, was für mysql konzipiert ist.
<bekks> Da mariadb aber aus Fremdquellen stammt, wirst du kein fertiges Ubuntupaket dafür finden.
<XDC> aber ein webclient gibts doch habe auf der mariadb ein Webui gesehen also muss es eine möglichkeit geben
<XDC> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2FWPN-XM%2Fwebinterface%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Fphp%2FComponents%2FMariaDB.php&ei=zCGEUoKPK8KotAanzIGICw&usg=AFQjCNHIhpUPTpI0CneEk5VqmuDarB7Lvg&bvm=bv.56343320,d.Yms was haltet Ihr davon
<_moep_> php ih :P
<_moep_> XDC: frag doch mal den entwickler was er empfiehlt
<XDC> verwendet keiner nginx mit mariadb??
<XDC> und kann mir sagen wie ich mariadb per webbrowser configuriere
<eg0x> moin
<mat619> Morgen! Gerade jemand zufällig online, der Ubuntu auf einem Mac benutzt und weiß, ob man mit OSX erzeugte Monitor-Farbprofile irgendwie mit Ubuntu verwenden kann?
<mat619> Hatte nämlich überlegt, eine Ubuntu basierende Distri (noch keine Ahnung was ich am besten nehme) auf meinem PowerBook G4 zu installieren, dessen Monitor einen üblen Farbstich hat, der ohne korrigiertes Farbprofil unerträglich ist
<stevieh> sachtmal, seit dem Update auf 13.10 will meine Möhre nach dem Wakeup aus dem Standby kein Passwort mehr, das is doch nicht normal, oder? Im Nez hab ich dazu nix gefunden...
<stevieh> mat619: sollten das nicht beides standardisierte ICC Profile sein? bei MacOS und bei Linux?
<mat619> stevieh: Guter Punkt, hab mich bisher nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt, wär aber gut möglich
<stevieh> nun, dann gugl mal nach ICC Profil und da sieht das so aus
<mat619> Um ICC Farbprofile anzuwenden wird es ja mit Sicherheit irgendein Tool für Ubuntu geben - hoffentlich auch in den PPC repos... mal googlen, Danke für den Tipp!
<LupusE> gmorgen
<ufo49> Guten Morgen
<ufo49> Wie kann man den grub nachträglich so bearbeiten, das der Rechner automatisch bootet?
<dadrc> In der /etc/default/grub entsprechend einstellen
<geser> sollte "automatisch booten" nicht eh der default sein?
<geser> ufo49: was passiert bei dir statt dessen?
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Ich hab adobe reader aus den Paketquellen installiert. Installation wurde mit Fehler abgebrochen. Seither hab ich mit apt-get immer Fehler. Wollte schon purge aber läuft auch nicht durch.
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6414694/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ufo49> Bei mir bleibt er im Auswahlmenü stehen und wartet auf ein ENTER
<ufo49> Ist natürlich unangenehm bei einen Server im Keller ohne Tastatur und ohne Monitor
<dadrc> Das passiert eigentlich nur nach einem fehlerhaften Boot oder Runterfahren, ufo49. Hast du die Kiste schon mal sauber durchgestartet?
<ufo49> Klar doch. Kann man nicht in der grub.cfg irgendwo einen default einstellen?
<dadrc> dreamon, kannst du adobereader-enu deinstallieren?
<dadrc> ufo49, geht.
<dadrc> Moment
<dadrc> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 sollte eigentlich immer den aktuellsten Kernel booten
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Standardvariable
<dreamon> dadrc, Leider auch nicht. (apt-get remove adobereader-enu) ->  acroread : Hängt ab von: acroread-bin soll aber nicht installiert werden
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ufo49, dazu eventuell noch die Timeoutwerte kontrollieren
<ufo49> Funktioniert, Danke
<stevieh> sehr abenteuerlich, mal lockt der Screen beim Standby, mal nich... mal beobachten, wann und wo. Wo traced man nochmal das sleep zeugse?
<dadrc> pm-suspend.log
<stevieh> ah, merci.
<stevieh> da schau ich mal rein, wenns wieder klemmt.
<apollo13> ich hatte das mit fingerprint, der hat alles kaputt gemacht, ohne gehts wieder
<stevieh> "eigentlich"[tm] hab ich nur nen upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10 gemacht.
<fac1983> Guten Tag alle zusammen
<fac1983> Kann mir einer beim einrichten meines Wlans helfen?  (In der console, keine GUI vorhanden
<fac1983> Wpa2 psk ccmp
<fac1983> Versuche es jetzt schon seit einem Tag mit wpa_supplicant
<fac1983> Kann es sein das wpa_supplicant durch den network manager behindert wird?
<k1l_> wenn du gui hast, dann nimm doch den NM
<fac1983> Die GUI funktioniert nicht mehr
<k1l_> wenn du aber in der network interfaces das device einträgst dann lässt der NM die finger davon
<fac1983> Wenn ich mich einlogge wird der ybildschirm kurzzeitig schwarz und ich bin wieder bei der Anmeldu g
<k1l_> schau mal in die .xsession-errors was da passiert
<fac1983> Ich habe die /etc/network/interfaces mittlerweike 
<fac1983> Angepasst
<fac1983> Okay
<k1l_> und schau mal ob die .Xauthority deinem user gehört oder root
<dadrc> Platte voll oder … das da.
<k1l_> ahjo, und mit df -h gucken ob die platte voll ist
<dadrc> und df -i
<fac1983> Wo finde ich die Dateien .xsession-erros und .Xauthority
<dadrc> ~
<fac1983> Ahh Fehler can't open .profile
<fac1983> Ich bekomme immer den Fehler "can't open .profile
<fac1983> Was kann das Problem sein
<fac1983> Was habe ich gemacht bevor das Problem mit der GUI war. - Nautilus deinstalliert und wieder installiert
<dadrc> Hast du denn eine Datei namens ~/.profile?
<fac1983> Ja habe ich
<fac1983> Soll ich die mal löschen
<dadrc> Verschieb mal lieber
<fac1983> Okay habe ich
<dadrc> Na dann, testen
<fac1983> Jetzt kommt nicht einmal mehr der login screen
<fac1983> Alles ist einfach nur schwarz
<dadrc> sudo service lightdm restart
<fac1983> Gesagt getan. Nichts passiert. Btw ich habe gdm
<k1l_> warum gdm?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<fac1983> 10.04
<dadrc> Dann mal gdm neustarten
<dadrc> Auch nichts?
<fac1983> Ne
<dadrc> Dann kopier die Datei mal wieder zurück
<fac1983> Habe die dateien wieder zurück kopiert
<fac1983> Jetzt geht es wieder
<dadrc> Immerhin
<dadrc> Was hat die für Zugriffsrechte?
<fac1983> Jop das dachte ich auch
<dadrc> Sollten 644 user:user sein
<k1l_> 10.04 hat im desktop seit einiger zeit gar keinen support mehr. evtl bugs werden auch nicht mehr gefixt. 12.04 sollte da als upgrade anstehen
<fac1983> 655
<pacy_> Morgen, Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen auf einem alten Laptop (Samsung NP-60) Xubuntu aufgesetzt und das System laeuft auch eigentlich tadellos bis auf eine, sehr nervige, tatsache. Anfangs war es so, dass sobald sich der Xscreensaver aktiviert hatte und ich wieder an den Laptop bin bekam ich danach Grafikfehler, welche sich in horizontalen Bildverzerrungen aeusserten. Dann habe ich den
<pacy_> deaktiviert. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich den Laptop manchmal in den Vorlesungen zuklappe und wenn ich ihn dann wieder verwende tritt genau das selbe Problem auf und ich kann es nur durch einen Neustart beheben (wobei mir gerade einfaellt, dass ich noch nie nur den Xserver neugestartet habe). Laut /var/log/Xorg.0.log ist der Radeon Treiber aktiv und es ist eine ATI Radeon X1250.
<pacy_> Hat da jemand ne Idee ?
<dadrc> fac1983, gehört aber deinem Nutzer? Gruppe auch dein Nutzer?
<fac1983> Ja
<fac1983> Bin mal offline. Danke für eure Hilfe
<Cliff123> pacy_: Ich vermute daran ist der Grafiktreiber schuld
<pacy_> Cliff123: Dann versuch ich mal den fglrx. Ich fand es nur komisch weil es nur in der sitution auftritt
<Cliff123> tritt das problem nicht auf wenn du das notebook manuell in sleep schickst?
<pacy_> Cliff123: Uhm, das hab ich noch garnicht verucht. Ich meinte, dass der Fehler  einfach immer nur nach einer "Ruhemodusphase" auftritt im allgemeinen. Sonst Funktioniert der Treiber und die darstellung ja perfekt
<Cliff123> Ich hatte eben auch probleme mit dem suspend. Allerdings waren es bei mir die freien nvidia treiber
<pacy_> Cliff123: Doch auch bei manuellem sleep, habs gerade versucht. Naja ich werd wohl nicht drum herum kommen mal den fglrx anzutesten. Ich danke dir vielmals
<stevieh> alternativ hilft es manchmal, den Bildschirm auf Konsole umzuschalten...
<mollitz> Mein Ubuntu ändert meine root-Partition ab und zu auf Readonly. Bevor es das tut ist die Festplatte immer sehr sehr langsam (Datei speichern in Vim dauert > 2 Sekunden).
<k1l_> mollitz: bei fehlern wird ro gemounted. da würde ich mal gucken ob die platte am ende ist
<mollitz> Ich hab schon ein fsck gemacht, der sagt aber es sei alles in Ordnung. Vor einer halben Stunde war hdparm -tT noch Top. Jetzt gerade ist es lesend schnell und schreibend richtig im Eimer (440 kB/sec)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus 
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mollitz> k1l_: du meinst ob sie kaputt ist??
<k1l_> mollitz: z.b.
<mollitz> k1l_: dazu 2 fragen. 1. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass ich Daten verliere oder?. 2. Weißt du, warum fsck nichts bringt?
<k1l_> mollitz: wenn die festplatte kaputt geht kannst du die nur noch mit spezialhardware im rein-labor auslesen lassen.  und fsck testet nur das filesystem, aber nicht die hardware
<mollitz> k1l_: also neu booten, smartctl installieren und drüber laufen lassen? hat bios nicht auch smart?
<mollitz> k1l_: also möglichst schnell eine externe holen und alles runterziehen oder? (ich bin gerade nur partiell gesichert...
<k1l_> mollitz: ja, backups sollten jetzt priorität haben
<mollitz> k1l_: solange sie nur liest, geht sie ja nicht weiter kaputt oder? (du musst mir keine garantien geben :))
<k1l_> mollitz: ja
<mollitz> k1l_: vielen dank. du hast mir sehr geholfen. 
<mollitz> k1l_: noch eine frage: kann das schon mal passieren, dass eine festplatte nach einem jahr kaputt geht, oder hat meine einfach zu viele schläge, etc abbekommen?
<k1l_> festplatten können jeder zeit kaputt gehen. und das tun sie auch.
<mollitz> k1l_: wie man sieht.. 
<mollitz> naja danke nochmal und bis dann
<k1l_> hat schon einen grund, warum die bei der RMA soviel erfhrung haben :)
<NTQ> Hi leute. Mir ist gestern etwas komisches aufgefallen. Und zwar hab ich mal 'sudo updatedb' ausgeführt und plötzlich hat mein komplettes System angefangen zu ruckeln und ich hab gesehen, dass jede Menge Daten vom RAM in den Swap geladen wurden. Weiß jemand wieso das passiert? Hier ein Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/swap%20erh%C3%B6ht%20sich.png
<bullgard4> NTQ: Das passiert, um die Datenbank, die von locate genutzt wird, zu aktualisieren. Wenn Du wenig RAM  hast, werden dabei zwischenzeitlich Daten auf die Swap-Partition geschrieben.
<bullgard4> Ich finde das nicht ungewöhnlich.
<nigg> hey hab mal eine frage ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und habe gesehen das es schon 14.04. gibt laut meinem update-manager allerdings meldet dieser immer einen Fehler wenn ich versuche dieses zu Aktualisieren. 
<nigg> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen? :)
<LetoThe2nd> nigg: wie der Name schon sagt, erscheint 14.04 im April 2014.
<LetoThe2nd> nigg: ergo: wahrscheinlich hast du irgendwann mal eine vorab-aktualisierung erzwungen und jetzt bietet er dir das halt wieder an, nachdem die entwicklung für 14.04 gestartet ist.
<nigg> ah okay aber wieso.. sagt der mir dann das diese version verfügbar ist?
<nigg> hmmm...
<LetoThe2nd> nigg: aber mal ein paar anregungen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115913/disable-ubuntu-update-managers-new-version-warning
<kubine> Title: upgrade - Disable Ubuntu Update Managers new version warning - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nigg> naja ich wollte eigentlich 13.10. aufspielen 
<nigg> darum habe ich ihn ja nach neuen Versionen suchen lassen... :) 
<LetoThe2nd> tjo
<LetoThe2nd> aber du kannst nicht von 12.04 auf 13.10, wenn dann nur 12.04->12.10->13.10
<LetoThe2nd> und dieses "suchen lassen" hat dann vermutlich eben den prerelease-filter entfernt
<nigg> tjo... kannst du mir dann bitte sage welchen befehl ich am besten eingebe um von 12.04 -> 12.10. aktualisiere?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, weil ich persönlich nicht von irgendwem irgendwelche befehle geben halt.
<LetoThe2nd> schau dir die verlinkte seite an, da steht wie du nach normalen releases suchen kannst. und dann sollte dir 12.10 angeboten werden.
<LetoThe2nd> aber nur so am rande - ein upgrade über 3 versionen ist mehr als nur nicht zu empfehlen.
<LetoThe2nd> 1) die downloadmenge ist nennenswert mehr als einmal neu installieren 2) es ist um einiges fehlerträchtiger 3) es dauert mit sicherheit viel, viel länger.
<nigg> sprich neu aufsetzten...
<LetoThe2nd> jep. oder bei 12.04 bleiben, was auch ne absolut gültige option ist.
<LetoThe2nd> weil 12.04 -> 14.04 wird dann wieder unterstützt, nächsten april. das ist dann nämlich LTS -> LTS
<nigg> hmmm...
<nigg> danke trotzdem ;)
<joschwa> moin
<leszek> hi
<sl33py_0x15> nabend zusammen
<dreamon> Ist es möglich, umount durchzuführen , wenn die Kiste in Suspend geschaltet wird?
<sdx23> dreamon: bitte was?
<dreamon> Notebook. (klappe Kiste zu -> Suspend) .. das funktionert aber nicht solange noch sshfs gemountet ist. Daher würde ich gern, wenn man Suspend aufruft, das er das sshfs umountet.
<dreamon> Gibt es eventuell ein script das aufgerufen wird, bevor er in Suspend versucht zu gehen. Dort könnte ich das aushängen
<sdx23> ah, jo, das gibt schon ehr Sinn. Da sind einige Möglichenkeiten, um in den Prozess einzugreifen. Mitunter in /etc/default und /etc/acpi - genaues muesste ich aber auch nachsehen.
<dreamon> sdx23, Das sieht gut aus -> /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<fac1983> Guten Abend
<Harmageddon> Nabend zusammen!
<fac1983> @K1l_  @Dadrc danke noch einmal für eure Hilfe. Das Problem war ein Kernel update
<Harmageddon> Ich versuche gerade, Ubuntu 13.10 auf meinem Laptop zum Laufen zu bringen. Bei der Installations-CD hing das System beim Booten mit einem divide error, das konnte ich lösen, indem ich in den Boot-Optionen für die CD "nomodeset" aktiviert habe. Die Installation hat dann auch einwandfrei funktioniert, jetzt kommt aber, wenn ich den Rechner wieder starte, beim Ladebildschirm eine Fehlermeldung.
<Harmageddon> "system is running in low-graphics mode..."
<fac1983> Habe jetzt 2.6.32-38 wieder drauf
<fac1983> Jetzt läuft alles
<sdx23> Harmageddon: welche Grafikkarte hast du da drin?
<Harmageddon> dann kann ich zwischen mehreren optionen wählen, aber da passiert bei den meisten gar nichts. Nur bei "run in low-graphics mode for just one session" kommt ein neues Fenster 
<Harmageddon> sdx23: nVidia GeForce GT 750M
<sdx23> hm, da kann ich ehr weniger bei helfen. Womöglich reicht es aus, den nvidia Treiber aus dem Paketsystem zu installieren. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia?highlight=nvidia
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Wie installiere ich den, ohne ins System zu kommen? Geht das mit der Live-CD?
<sdx23> Harmageddon: ginge, aber Low Graphics mode hast du doch auch.
<Harmageddon> wenn ich auf "run in low-graphics mode for just one session" geh, kommt "stand by one minute while the display restarts...", darunter ein voller Ladebalken und "Cancel" (ausgegraut) und "Ok"
<sdx23> da steht noch was von bumblebee, allerdings ist das ein 12.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/329454/clevo-w650sr-nvidia-750m-driver-problem
<kubine> Title: intel graphics - Clevo w650sr, nvidia 750m driver problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Harmageddon> weiter tut sich nix, egal wieviele Minuten ich warte
<Harmageddon> und bei ok kommt der gleiche senf nochmal
<Harmageddon> korrigiere: bei "ok" kommt der ladescreen mit durchlaufenden Punkten in Dauerschleife
<sdx23> du solltest auf jeden Fall mit Strg-Alt-F1 in ein Terminal wechseln können.
<Harmageddon> ah, ja, das geht
<Harmageddon> dann versuche ich da mal, den treiber zu installieren
<sdx23> wichtig: den aus dem Paketsystem nehmen. Nicht per Hand runterladen/installieren, das gibt nur Ärger beim nächsten Kernelupdate.
<Harmageddon> sdx23: nvidia-319 aus paketquellen installiert, rekonfiguriert, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="agp=off splash quiet" und GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nopat"
<Harmageddon> bringt alles nix
<Harmageddon> jetzt startet er gleich ohne graphische oberfläche, aber dann kommt wieder die gleiche meldung im fensterchen
<sdx23> Harmageddon: laut hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/298375/installing-nvidia-driver-causes-black-screen-750m sollte 319 ja reichen
<kubine> Title: Installing NVIDIA driver causes black screen (750M) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Welchen Kernel hast du denn? 
<Harmageddon> sdx: 3.11.0-13-generic
<sdx23> Harmageddon: dann wirklich keine weiteren Ideen dazu. Von dem was ich gesehen habe, sollte das tun.
<Harmageddon> sdx23: ok, danke trotzdem
<Harmageddon> Ich finde auch, dass es tun sollte, aber leider findet mein Laptop das nicht :(
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-15
<clifferaa> hat jemand ubuntu 13.10 mit psi-plus und otr laufen?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<foofoobar> Hi. Nutze ubuntu 12.04 und möchte golang-tip installiere (wie hier angegeben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go). Ich habe nun das PPA hinzugefügt, golang-stable funktioniert auch. golang-tip aber leider nicht:
<kubine> Title: Go - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<foofoobar> Paket golang-tip ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<foofoobar> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<foofoobar> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<stevieh> und wo war da jetzt die Frage?
<geser> so wie es aussieht, gibt es nur noch golang-stable in dem PPA, vielleicht ist die Wiki-Seite nicht mehr aktuell
<geser> vielleicht mal die Person fragen, die die letzten golang-Pakete in das PPA geladen hat
<stevieh> oder das wiki ändern ;-)
<smooph> Hallo ... ich würde gerne meinen Wohnzimmer-Server mit ein paar Retro Games aufmotzen ... zu diesem Zweck hätte ich gerne ein paar Gamepads ... leider konnte ich auf den einschlägigen Seiten nicht zur kompatibilität finden ... jemand hier der erfahrung hat oder besser suchen kann als ich?
<stevieh> gehts um MAME oder welche games?
<smooph> stevieh: es geht um welches gamepad funktioniert mit ubuntu 
<stevieh> http://linuxhacksandfixes.blogspot.de/2013/02/the-logitech-f710-gamepad.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Hacks and Fixes: The Logitech F710 Gamepad (at linuxhacksandfixes.blogspot.de)
<smooph> seems like a good article but i am more interested in the cheap models on amazon and ebay ... playing a retro snes games i am pretty sure i want one of those crapy old gamepads at amazon they are around 7
<smooph> ach mist english
<stevieh> na, wenn du über amazon kaufst, dann bestell und guck.
<leszek> hi
<leszek> ich hab mal ein interessantes Problem, undzwar hab ich mir vor kurzem einen DLNA fähigen Fernseher von Sony gekauft und wollte nun versuchen irgendwie per VLC und einem DLNA Server den screen:// input zu streamen. VLC und screen:// auf den localhost streamen als http stream geht bereits und ich kann auch in serviio den stream einbinden nur auf dem fernseher werden dann nur dateifreigaben angezeigt. Jemand eine Idee ob es am DLNA Server liegt oder an 
<leszek> dem Fernseher ?
<smooph> das würde ich eher mal im vlc channel fragen aber ich glaub nicht dass das so einfach geht
<leszek> smooph: ich frag mal im vlc channel, aber ich glaube die werden mich hierher verweisen , weil VLC macht ja im Grunde was es soll :P
<stevieh> leszek: http://realmike.org/blog/2011/02/09/live-desktop-streaming-via-dlna-on-gnulinux/
<kubine> Title: Live Desktop Streaming via DLNA on GNU/Linux « realmike.org (at realmike.org)
<leszek> stevieh: danke, diesen link bzw. artikel hab ich schon durchgearbeitet
<leszek> leider ohne erfolg
<stevieh> die sony glotze kann aber mkv, oder?
<leszek> ja kann sie. Das Problem ist glaube ich der mldna server, der die datei einfach nicht anzeigt, weil wohl gerade dort reingestreamt wird
<leszek> *dlna
<stevieh> und hast du den mediatomb probiert?
<leszek> ja
<stevieh> da steht ja, dass du den nochmal starten musst, damit er die Datei sieht...
<leszek> ah möglich, dass ich das gestern beim testen nicht gemacht habe. Ich probiere es gleich nochmal
<predator> Hi, ich glaube, ich stehe kurz vor der Lösung eines meiner Probleme in Xubuntu 12.04, allerdings fehlt mir die nötige Kompetenz für die richtige Bearbeitung meiner xorg.conf (Alternativvorschläge ohne Konfiguration von xorg.conf werden ebenfalls gern gesehen). Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie ich einen Monitor (über usb2vga Displaylink angeschlossen) in die xorg.conf einbinden kann? Erkannt wird der Monitor (und auch vom System
<predator>  genutzt, wenn ich lightdm stoppe), allerdings wird der Desktop darauf nicht erweitert und bei Start von lightdm totgestellt. Hat jemand irgendeine Idee? :)
<predator> Eine xorg.conf war im übrigen nicht vorhanden, die habe ich nun über "X -configure" erstellt. 
<geser> leszek: ich habe mal in einem c't-Test von Smart-TVs eine Tabelle gesehen, wonach bestimmte Formate als Datei gehen, das gleiche Format gestreamed aber nicht geht. Schaue mal nach, ob das Format von deinem TV als Stream unterstützt wird.
<leszek> geser: ah ok danke für den hinweis, sehe gerade h264 (avchd) kann der fernseher anscheinend nicht streamen xD
<nubcake> Hallo, ist es möglich meine momentan (320gb) im Notebook verbaute Festplatte direkt mit einer 500GB Platte zu ersetzen? (also kann ich irgendwie per dd o.ä. alles von der alten auf die neue platte spiegeln?
<stevieh> nubcake: schau dir mal clonezilla an.
<nubcake> stevieh, das hab ich schon mal probiert, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt :(
<stevieh> nubcake: tja, was soll ich sagen, für Linux klappt das schon, klar, musst die uuids anpassen, aber das wars auch schon.
<stevieh> mit dem Win Rotz kenn ich mich nicht aus, die zieh ich immer 1:1 um.
<nubcake> stevieh, achsoo.. ohje.. daran hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht... :D
<stevieh> na, das soll helfen :-)
<nubcake> naja nochmal von vorn :-) aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich (hoffentlich)
<stevieh> wieso von vorn, ist doch noch da ;-)
<nubcake> ne, ich hab die ziel platte gerade nochmal platt gemacht :D
<nubcake> dummerweise
<rodriguez> Guten Tag. Hab mal wider eine Frage ^^ Mache gerade mein abschlussprojekt für meine Ausbildung und habe ein par linux clients die per pxe booten und als autentisirung ldap verwenden jetzt wollte ich noch /home über eine nfs freigabe einbinden leider geht das in /etc/fstab nicht wird dann immer lokal angelegt. Meine frage kann ich im ldap verzeichnis einfach stat /home eine nfs freigabe angeben ? 
<stevieh> probiers halt.
<stevieh> istdas nicht so, dass man "einfach" auf jeden Client das gesamt home mounted?
<rodriguez> doch so möchte ich es haben nur im moment legt jeder client ein eigenes /home verzeichnis auf seiner "hdd" (allso im pxe verzeichnis) an 
<stevieh> ah, verstehe. hmm.. aber wenn du das per nfs übermountest müsste doch alles stimmen?
<rodriguez> nein das macht er dan gar nicht allso er legt berücksichtigt den eintrag in /etc/fstab dann gar nicht ausser ich mache es danach per hand 
<NTQ> Weiß jemand wie man die TreeView von baobab (Festplattenbelegung) aktivieren kann? In der alten Version ging das noch. Oder wurde das jetzt auch raus geschmissen?
<NTQ> sorry, hab's schon. aber den vertikalen trenner kann man nicht verschieben. weiß da jemand rat?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Also hier (12.04.3) geht das schon per klick&ziehen auf die Trennlinie
<NTQ> jokrebel: Hm... bei mir irgendwie nicht. :( Ich hab Baobab Version 3.6.4
<NTQ> Ist aber auch Ubuntu 13.04
<XDC> Guten Tag gibt es eine Grafische Weboberfläche wo man alle log's auflisten lassen kann die auf einem Ubuntu System anfallen??
<jokrebel> NTQ: Moment, da muss ich erst eines Starten.
<stevieh> XDC: nein.
<jokrebel> XDC: Es gibt eine GUI dafür, aber nichts im Browser soweit ich weis
<stevieh> XDC: du kannst mit dem nautilus durch /var/log durch, aber da müssen nicht zwangsläufig alle sein. Die meisten aber.
<XDC> wie heißt das programm
<XDC> ansonsten muss man einfach *.log's per grep suchen ne
<stevieh> nein, per find maximal. in den logs sucht man dann per grep
<jokrebel> NTQ: Hab grad kein 13.04 zur Hand, aber bei 13.10 ist Version 3.8.2 dabei, welches sich auch stark von 3.6.4 unterscheidet und anscheinend auf den ersten Blick 2 gleichgroße, fixe Fensterteile hat. Da kann ich auch die "Abgrenzung" nicht verschieben.
<NTQ> okay. dann liegt's nicht an mir :D
<NTQ> aber schade, dass solche ja eh schon optionalen dinge plötzlich fest werden.
<jokrebel> XDC: Das ist der Systemprotokollbetrachter - über Logs gibts auch was im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<XDC> dankeschön
<jokrebel> NTQ: Naja - wenn sich die Grundstruktur eines Programms ändert kann schon mal was gewohntes wegfallen weils im neuen halt (noch) nicht reinprogrammiert wurde. Ist ja nicht so dass da immer nur was neues außenrum gestrickt werden würde und deshalb alte Funktionen automatisch wieder da sind.
<XDC> funktioniert das immer nur auf dem PC den man analisieren will oder kann man das auch übers Netzwerk an einen anderen PC einsehen per Programm
<geser> du kannst dich natürlich per ssh auf dem anderen Rechner anmelden (sofern du den SSH-Server dort installiert hast), du kannst aber auch den syslog zentral auf einen Server loggen lassen und hast dann dort die Logs aller Rechner (soweit es über syslog geloggt wird)
<jokrebel> XDC: Wenn ich mich per "ssh -Y andererRechner" drauf verbinde, kann ich per "baobab" hier diese GUI anzeigen lassen
<XDC> dann muss der Rechn er aber ein X haben oder nicht
<XDC> X11 meine ich
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe eine CSV Datei mit sehr vielen Werten (515 Mio.). Diese möchte ich reduzieren, indem ich nur jeden X-Wert herauslese und in eine neue Datei schreibe. Geht das irgendwie mit "cat"?
<tuxiano> Die Werte stehen einfach untereinander
<jokrebel> XDC: Das kann ich hier auf die schnelle leider nicht testen. Hat denn der Rechner auf den Du die Plattenbelegung analysieren willst nur ne Serverinstallation?
<XDC> ja genau
<jokrebel> XDC: Dann ist vermutlich aber auch baobab gar nicht installiert. Ich glaub aber, dass Du per "ssh -Y" eh den X-Server vom Ausgangsrechner verwendest; sprich sollte schon auch ohne X auf dem Server gehen (wenn Du das Paket für baobab nachinstallierst)
<jokrebel> XDC: Ansonsten halt per "df" analysieren
<ppq> tuxiano: fast richtig :)
<ppq> tuxiano: cut statt cat
<ppq> tuxiano: als delimiter dann einfach das komma nehmen und die entsprechende "spalte" angeben
<tuxiano> ppq: Ok, nur dass ich es richtig verstehe, damit kann ich jede X-Zeile auslesen, richtig?
<ppq> tuxiano: tipp zum testen: mit head oder tail ein paar zeilen deiner csv-datei nehmen
<ppq> tuxiano: cut ist ein tool, das in jeder zeile bestimmte teile wegschneidet
<tuxiano> ppq: Ich muss ganze Zeilen auslassen/überspringen
<tuxiano> z.B. Ich habe 100 Zeilen, und ich möchte nur jede 10 Zeile auslesen
<ppq> tuxiano: ich versteh die struktur deiner daten gerade nicht ganz, kannst du mal ein beispiel zeigen?     head -n100 datei.csv | pastebinit
<tuxiano> ppq: Die Werte stehen einfach untereinander
<tuxiano> ich lade das Bsp. gleich hoch
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421764/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geser> awk '0 == NR % 10' datei.csv (aus http://linuxcommando.blogspot.de/2008/04/using-awk-to-extract-lines-in-text-file.html)
<kubine> Title: Linux Commando: Using awk to extract lines in a text file (at linuxcommando.blogspot.de)
<tuxiano> geser: Genau das brauche ich
<tuxiano> super
<ppq> ah
<tuxiano> linux kommadozeile ist einfach super, alle anderen Programme sind bei solche Datenmengen in die Knie gegangen
<jokrebel> Sind das irgendwelche Werte die irgendwo abgefragt/ausgelesen werden? Dann könnte man auch einfach das Abfrageintervall um den Faktor 10 veringern ;-)
<XDC> hat mariadb eigendlich einen vorteil im gegensatz zu mysql
<XDC> im grunde könnte man doch auch couchdb nehmen wenn man möchte
<geser> Mariadb ist nicht von Oracle und ist "offener"
<apollo13> aber es ist halt noch immer mysql, wenn du schon richtig vorteil haben willst dann postgres :þ
<jokrebel> XDC: über 38k an Ergebnissen bei "mariadb vs mysql vs couchdb". Und vermutlich ist das eher eine Glaubensfrage und wär in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<leszek> re
<imox1234> wie erstelle ich denn mein ssl key wenn ich den key als text habe? habe die Datei erstellt aber die kann der nicht lesen
<imox1234> ich habe das crt wo bestellt und hatte noch keine private key also haben die mir einen generiert aber wenn ich den in ne Datei kopieren kann die nicht gelesen werden 
<wheeler> mahlzeit, ich habe mal ne frage. ich habe mir wegen nem webprojekt n apache2 installiert. die kiste startet auch einwandfrei und über "localhost" kriege ich auch "It works!" .  ich habe auch Ordner gefunden. ../etc/apache2  aber ich habe keine möglichkeit dort ein ordner für mein webprojekt einzusetzten. mag mir jemand helfen?
<dadrc> webroot ist normalerweise /var/www/, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<apollo13> pst
<apollo13> wheeler: denk mal drüber nach was für dateien in /etc/ rumliegen im normalfall
<wheeler> ich habe noch nicht so lange, so viel mit ubuntu zu tun und bin da noch n ziemlicher newbie
<apollo13> dann solltest du dir vlt die wikiartikeln zu apache durchlesen :)
<wheeler> vielen dank Apollo13, ich werde das sicherlich noch mal machen. und dadrc auch die ein dank, du lagst richtig!
<Yoshimo> Wenn ein Paket selbst in den Trusty Tahr Quellen und Auch in Saucy schwer veraltet ist und in den Debian Quellen es nicht ganz so schlimm aussieht aber immer noch nicht perfekt, was kann man tun damit sich das bessert?
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Woher weist Du, dass es in 14.04 "schwer veraltet" sein wird? Ich halt es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass es in Dabian (stable?) aktueller sei. Aber werd einfach konkreter und erzähl um welches Paket es geht.
<Yoshimo> usb_modeswitch_data
<Yoshimo> ich sag nicht dass es sein wird, ich sag nur dass es dort momentan nicht neuer ist
<bekks> Yoshimo: Und welche VErsion erwartest du, und welche ist in 13.10 enthalten?
<Yoshimo> ubuntu: 20120815-2 debian 20130807 und offiziell gäbe es auch 20131113
<bekks> Da es noch keinen freeze in 14.04 gibt, kann sich das alles noch ändern.
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: [Offtopic] wo bekommt man schon Trusty Tahr?
<bekks> jokrebel: auf den ubuntu doenload servern.
<bekks> *download sogar
<xzise> Hi ich habe eine Frage zu den SSH Tunneln, ob ich das richtig im Wiki verstanden hab: Ich möchte über das Internet den VDR meines Freundes steuern, aber die ist ja komplett ohne Schutz, also mach ich "ssh -L 6419:localhost:6419 freundserver -N" und stelle z.B. bei Lazybones localhost und 6419 ein. Das dürfte das dann verschlüsseln oder?
<bekks> xzise: Womit steuerst du lokal denn den VDR?
<xzise> Welches lokal meinst du?
<xzise> Also bei mir oder lokal auf dem Server wo der VDR läuft?
<mathias_> zapf
<bekks> xzise: Lokal ist immer da wo du bist :)
<xzise> Mit dem Lazybones Plugin von TV-Browser, der baut irgendwie eine Netzwerkverbindung zum Server auf, falls es das ist was du meinst.
<bekks> xzise: Ja, das meinte ich.
<xzise> Ich war nur etwas verwirrt was genau der Unterschied zwischen -L und -R ist. Ich dachte das sich nur um Verbindungen in ein Richtung handelt (und die Rückrichtung unverschlüsselt ist), aber das scheint was anderes zu bedeuten
<ppq> nein, das ist immer in beiden richtungen verschlüsselt
<ppq> L und R bedeutet, von welcher seite aus der tunnel innitiiert wird, von local oder remote aus
<ppq> meistens will man sowieso L
<xzise> Okay, d.h. wenn ich z.B. -R benutzen würde, kann ich von hier aus keine Verbindung zum Server über den Tunnel aufbauen, aber vom Server aus hierhin
<ppq> doch, die verbindung ist in beide richtungen nutzbar
<ppq> mit R müsstest du beispielsweise zuhause den port weiterleiten, wenn du NAT nutzt
<xzise> Achso
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-16
<dreamon> Das ist Teil der syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425217/ -> Zeile8 aqueue:src[26195]: segfault at 14 ip b52c508c sp 9e5d8a20 error 4 in libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.30.0[b52a8000+e3000]
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Rythmbox und andere Audioplayer hören manchmal schlagartig auf.
<dreamon> Merkwürdig ist auch cacti.. das ist gar nicht mehr installiert.. trotzdem steht da in Zeile 11 cronjob
<xzise> Hi, ist es möglich Benutzer wieder herzustellen? Der Computer ist gerade frisch aufgesetzt aber ich habe noch die Dateien vom alten Betriebssystem. Unter anderem auch die passwd, aber dadrin stehen ja nicht die Passwörter. In etc/ finde ich allerdings keine Datei oder Ordner Namens "shadow" (auch mit sudo ls nicht).
<sdx23> xzise: Was spricht dagegen, die einfach neu anzulegen?
<xzise> Das die Passwörter die gleichen bleiben?
<bekks> Tipp sie neu ein...?
<bekks> In der shadow steht sowieso nur ein Hash, und nicht das Passwort.
<xzise> Okay es sind nicht meine Benutzer sondern die von Freunden die ihre eigenen Passwörter verwenden
<xzise> der Hash reicht ja auch dafür
<bekks> Dann leg die Benutzer neu an, leg neue PAsswörter an, und kopier anschliessend die alten Hashes in die /etc/shadow, für deren Nutzer.
<ppq> oder sag deinen freunden, dass du ein passwort gesetzt hast und sie es einfach ändern sollen
<bekks> Sinnvollerweise stellst du Deine Freund auch auf keybased auth um.
<bekks> Dann sind PAsswortänderungen völlig egal.
<xzise> man kann nicht rein zufällig sehen wieso die /etc/group is locked?
<bekks> lsof
<adda> hallo
<adda> ich habe eine textdatei mit einträgen  wie gbenv7.seq.gz oder gbenv43.seq.gz, ein cat f | sort -n  fürt aber nicht zu einem sortieren der 10er zahlen, wie macht man das?
<bekks> Was ist denn "sortieren der 10er zahlen"?
<adda> naja
<adda> er sortiert z.b 4 unter 40
<bekks> Schreib doch mal eine Zahlenreihe auf.
<adda> 1 2 3
<bekks> Da kommt jetzt nur leider weder eine 4 noch eine 40 vor...
<jokrebel> er meint wohl dass die Reihenfolge 1 11 12 2 3 4 41 42 43 5 sein wird
<adda> also die einträge sehen so aus:    'gbenv[0-9]{1,2]\.seq\.gz'
<adda> ]->}
<bekks> adda: Wie die Einträge aussehen ist egal. Die Sortierung ist laut -n völlig korrekt. Du möchtest allerdings lieber -h nutzen.
<adda> geht leider auch nicht bekks
<bekks> "geht nicht"+ bedeutet?
<adda> http://pastebin.com/fimfq4jB
<kubine> Title: cat ~/genbank-gbenv.plain | sort -h gbenv1.seq.gz gbenv10.seq.gz gbenv11.seq. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> Zahlen zu einzelnem Feld absplitten, -k benutzen, dann wieder zusammensetzen.
<bekks> Jo.
<adda> hm, ok, das ist schon hässlich irgendwie^^, wundert mich dass die sort implementierung das nicht auf die kette kriegt
<bekks> Sot kriegt die wunderbar auf die Kette. Aber du willst nach Feldern sortieren.
<jokrebel> adda: So ist nun mal die Zeichenreihenfolge/-sortierung. Nenn die Dateien immer 2- (oder 3) stellig, dann kommt auch die Folge 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 .... richtig dabei raus.
<adda> naja, wenn ich extra schon angeben, dass numerisch sortiert wird und er dann trotzdem die 10er potenzen ignoriert, ist das irgendwie c***
<sdx23> adda: tut er nicht, wenn es einzelne Felder sind. Hast du aber nicht.
<bekks> adda: Du sortierst Strings, nicht Zahlen. Die Sortierung der numerischen Repräsentation ist korrekt.
<jokrebel> adda: Es gibt keine Zahlen, die mit gbenv beginnen ;-)
<adda> naja, hilft ja auch nix sich darüber aufzuregen, dann halt mit aufsplitten ;)
<k1l_> adda: um es kurz zu machen: du willst was anderes als sort macht. sortier nach feldern um das zu umgehen
<jokrebel> …oder vielleicht sogar einfach nach Erzeugungszeit?
<adda> die dateien liegen auf irgendeinem ftp, ich hab nur die namen in einer textdatei
<adda> habs jetzt so gelöst (wie von euch vorgeschlagen): cat ~/genbank-gbenv.plain | sed 's/gbenv/gbenv /g' | sort -k 2 -h -u | sed 's/gbenv /gbenv/g'
<jokrebel> adda: Ich seh hier per FTP schon auch das Datum…
<adda> ist zu fehleranfällig, bzw wird nicht funktionieren, die files werden geupdated
<adda> t
<Plint> hallo
<Plint> gibt es eine möglichkeit meine sound karte HDA intel zum laufen zu bekommen. Conexant CX20551
<jokrebel> Plint: Welches Ubuntu? Was sagt lsusb bzw. lspci über die Karte?
<Plint> zu meinen system habe lubuntu die aktuelle version einen notebock Toshiba satllite p100 
<Plint> Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Plint> ich hoffe die Information taugen etwas 
<Plint> aber in wie weit ist das System wichtig haben nicht allelinux versionen den Alsa treiber?
<jokrebel>  : Plint: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Plint: Außerdem ein "lspci" und "lsusb"
<Plint> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416987/
<kubine> Title: Plint › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Plint> hab ich was falsch gemacht ?
<jokrebel> Plint: Du hast zumindest ein PPA aktiv, welches Dir irgendwas mit "Audio" zu verändern scheint; was - das fragst Du am besten die Betreuer dieses PPAs.
<Plint> ich verstehe nicht wirklich 
<jokrebel> In Zeile 121 steht, dass da ein Paket aktualliesiert werden soll, welches aber laut Zeile 126 aus einer ppa-Quelle installiert wird (sprich: kein orginales ubuntu-Paket) 
<Plint> okay danke 
<Netrunner1> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen, ich suche den englischen support-channel für kernel-Angelegenheiten?
<k1l_> was hast du denn für ein problem mit dem kernel?
<Netrunner1> Das ist eine lange Geschichte: "Netrunner, with Linux 3.2.0-52-generic-pae" Kernel war der letzte der einwandfrei funktionierte. danach konnt ich nicht mehr in KDE booten wegen einem grafik-problem
<k1l_> achso. ja da würde ich mich mal an netrunner wenden.
<Netrunner1> nun sollte ich kernels testen, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das dokumentieren soll, abgesehen davon sind bei der test-installation einige fehler aufgetaucht bzw. warnings: brauche hier einen profi der mich beim weg des testens untersützen kann und mir sagen kann was ich tun soll
<Netrunner1> die kernels sind von ubuntu erstellt worden und da gibt es ein eigenes forum - bin gerade mitten drin beim testen, brauche nur erstmal die konversation-adresse von ubuntu-kernel forum damit ich mit denen über die weitere vorgehensweise sprechen kann.
<k1l_> #ubuntu-kernel ist aber englisch und wie gesagt für ubuntu kernel. ob die sich mit netrunner beschäftigen wage ich zu bezweifeln
<Netrunner1> doch das ist schon alles geklärt
<Netrunner1> vielen dank, hast mir echt sehr geholfen! :-)
<wldef> hi
<wldef> frage, was übernimmt eigentlich bei ubuntu heutzutage die automatische Xorg-Konfiguration?
<ring0> wldef, der xserver selbst macht das
<wldef> ring0: okay, danke :)
<ring0> wldef, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf.d › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> könnte auch interessant sein
<wldef> danke
<ring0> gerne
<swed2> Hallo, ich rufe ein Programm per Konsole mit "python programm.py" auf. Wie lege ich auf der Arbeitsfläche eine Verknüpfung an um das so aufzurufen?
<jovando> sorry leute dass ich nochmal stören muss, wie lautet der englische support für ubuntu-kernels? ich mein die konversation-adresse
<jovando> ?
<sdx23> swed2: kleines Bash-Skript. Sonst: Shebang in das Pythonskyript und chmod +x, dann kann man's direkt ausführen.
<k1l_> jovando: <k1l_> #ubuntu-kernel ist aber englisch und wie gesagt für ubuntu kernel. ob die sich mit netrunner beschäftigen wage ich zu bezweifeln
<jovando> danke nochmal vielmals
<swed2> sdx23 danke
<mathias__> \nick Mazi
<Harmageddon> Hi zusammen! Ich bekomme Ubuntu 13.10 auf meinem Laptop immer noch nicht ganz zum Laufen. Nach diversen Graphikproblemen habe ich Ubuntu jetzt nochmal neu installiert, jetzt komme ich zum graphischen Login-Manager, aber wenn ich mich einlogge, kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm.
<Harmageddon> Grafikkarte ist eine nvidia GeForce GT 750M. Die Installation hat mit der Option "nomodeset" mit graphischer Oberfläche funktioniert, der erste Start auch. Ich habe mit apt-get das Paket nvidia-319 installiert und anschließend nvidia-xconfig ausgeführt.
<Harmageddon> Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch eine Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte?
<Harmageddon> Die Ausgabe von dmesg, falls damit jemand was anfangen kann, ist hier: http://zweiiconkram.de/dmesg.txt und mit lspci bekomme ich sowas hier: http://imgur.com/wgXsq4m
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<elbor> hallo :)
<Harmageddon> Noch zwei Meldungen, die beim Boot kurz erscheinen (kurz vor dem Login-Screen): [drm:drm_pci_agp_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module. und DRM: Fill_in_dev failed.
<elbor> ich habe ein problem mit 12.04lts: also die fglrx grafktreiber funktionieren nicht: vor dem installieren wollte ich beide monitore nutze, ging nicht, wurden aber beide erkannt. und nach fglrx wird nurnoch laptop als einzige bildschirm angezeigt
<UbuntuFan> kann mir bitte jemand helfen ich war in google und habe viele möglichkeiten gesehen weiss aber nicht was richtig ist ( Meine Fehler meldung  ist in Ubuntu  10.04  ata1.01: status: { DRDY ERR )
<bekks> UbuntuFan: wo taucht diese meldung auf?
<UbuntuFan> bekks in kern.log
<elbor> wo krieg ich also wo kann ich mein problem ausführlicher schildern?
<bekks> dann würde ich gerne mal lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg in einem Pastebin sehen.
<bekks> elbor: hier.
<elbor> äh ja das catalyst control center lässt sich nicht öfnnen: kein amd grafiktreiber installiert
<elbor> wobei ich doch fglrx installiert habe: das anscheinend aber nicht richtig
<UbuntuFan> bekks http://pastebin.com/sbnqB2Hn
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 10.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> UbuntuFan: da fehlt ein Befehl.
<bekks> Und das ist nicht die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg.
<sdx23> elbor: gib doch bitte mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log in ein pastebin.
<UbuntuFan> bekks http://pastebin.com/DzhefPAe
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 10.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<elbor> sdx23 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416992/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> elbor: sind die kernel header installiert?
<sdx23> elbor: dein fglrx tut komische Dinge, l88
<sdx23> elbor: wie hast du den installiert?
<elbor> apt-get install fglrx-updates: apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle; fglrx-amdcccle
<elbor> kll_ und was sind die kernel header?
<k1l_> elbor: die brauchst du um für den kernel die module zu bauen. so wie für den videotreiber
<UbuntuFan> <bekks> was denkst du was das ist ??
<bekks> UbuntuFan: Ein kaputtes Kabel, ein loser Stecker, oder eine kaputte Platte.
<k1l_> elbor: was gibt "uname -a"?
<UbuntuFan> <bekks> ich werde mal alles durch gehen frage sector test wir kann man das machen
<elbor> kll_ Linux Arcardus 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> UbuntuFan: smartctl -a angucken
<UbuntuFan> <bekks> Danke 
<sdx23> elbor: hast du aticonfig ausgeführt? Und was sagt apt-cache policy fglrx-updates?
<k1l_> elbor: zeig mal die ausgabe von "dpkg -l |grep header" im pastebin
<elbor> sdx23 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416997/ und aticomfig... also welchen parameter denn?
<kubine> Title: fglrx-updates: › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elbor> kll_ http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417002/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Offensichtlich ist kein flgrx Paket installiert. D.h. das in der Xorg.0.log wurde durch irgend Überreste erzeugt oder du hast da per Hand gefrickelt. 
<k1l_> elbor: ok, an den kernel headern liegts nicht. 
<elbor> sdx kll_ also wiegesagt ich habs mit apt gemacht und dann halt die pakete installiert. vorher kontne ich auch nicht zwei bildschirme gleichzeitig betreiben weil die maximale grösse erreicht wurde...
<sdx23> elbor: was sagt er dir denn jetzt bei "apt-get install fglrx-updates"? Wie gesagt, apt-cache sagt dir, dass das nicht installiert ist.
<Harmageddon> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ich probiers jetzt nochmal mit Ubuntu 12.04. Das Image, das ich mir von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Precise_Pangolin runtergeladen habe, hat 742,4 MB und passt deshalb nicht auf meine 700er-CD. Sollte das nicht eigentlich klein genug sein? Zumindest steht das so auf der Seite
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Wenn's nicht passt passt's wohl nicht. Du kannst die Alternate nehmen (falls die kleiner ist), oder aber einfach einen USB Stick.
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Stick mag mein BIOS leider nicht
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Die Alternate ist noch größer. Dann muss ich wohl mal wieder nen DVD-Rohling verbraten
<elbor> Harmageddon kauf dir ne dvd rw
<elbor> Harmageddon die kannst du wiederbeschreiben und somit wiederverwenden
<Harmageddon> elbor: Mach ich irgendwann mal, aber heute wohl nicht mehr. ;)
<elbor> sdx23 also jetzt hat er das paket installiert und die alten gelöscht. und nu?
<sdx23> elbor: aticonfig mit den Parametern wie im Wiki, dann neu starten.
<elbor> sdx23 bis gleich ♥
<elbor> sdx23 jetzt werden beide bildschirme schonmal angezeigt, aber nur einer funktionniert: Gewählte virtuelle Größe passt nicht zur verfügbaren Größe: Erwünschte=(3120, 1050), Minimum=(320, 200), Maximum=(1680, 1680)
<elbor> moment, das cc funktioniert und ich hab mal mit multi disply was eingestellt. also im cc gehts. nochmal neustarten ;)
<sdx23> elbor: Dieses "Maximum" ist nur ne Einstellung des X-Servers. Stichwort "Virtual".
<elbor> sdx23 vielen dank jetzt klappts :D ist der treiber auch geeignet zum spielen?
<sdx23> elbor: bei passender Karte sollte er das sein, ja.
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-17
<paula561651pc> Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage: ich habe immer ein problem mit zynga facebook spielen farmville 2, da schaft der flash nicht.
<bekks> paula561651pc: Welchen Browser und welche Flashversion benutzt du?
<paula561651pc> ICh nutze den Chromium. Wo kann ich die Flashversion sehen ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 installiert. Youtube und so ging von anfang an nur bei den Spielen hängt er sich auf bzw die Spiele hängen.
<bekks> about:plugins als URL eingeben.
<paula561651pc> Adobe Flashplayer version 11.2 r202 (Shackwave Flash 11.2 r202)
<bekks> Das ist der Grund wieso das so langsam ist.
<bekks> Benutz chrome, nicht chromium, das kommt mit einer aktuellen Flashversion.
<paula561651pc> ok ich werde das mal schnell versuchen, danke!
<thinkpad> Hi, ich hab mal ne frage, gibt es einen Converter der mehrere Video und Audio Formater kann und über den Terminal läuft?
<bekks> ffmpeg
<bekks> was das nicht kann, gibts eigentlich auch nicht.
<thinkpad> alles werds gleich mal installieren und ausprobieren, danke
<thinkpad> alles klar.. meinte ich ;-)
<pp3050> .
<thinkpad> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich besuche eine Abendschule, bei der bis vor kurzem Windows XP eingesetzt wurde. Nach den Sommerferien wurde umgerüstet auf Windows 7. Der Server, an dessen Domäne sich die Clients anmelden ist ein Windows Server. Seit der Umstellung jedoch funktioniert nichts mehr so wie es soll und unser Unterricht kann nicht mehr Ordnungsgemaess stattfinden. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt auf einen Stick Ubuntu z
<thinkpad> Das war jetzt ein Deutsch xD
<thinkpad> Aber ich denke trotzdem einigermassen zu entziffen..
<thinkpad> Also Ubuntu soll sich am Windows Server anmelden. (Domaene) und das jeweilige Netzlaufwerk des Schülers der sich angemeldet hat anzeigen.
<pp3050> Hallo, habe mal eine frage: ich brauche ein programmm zum formatumwandeln bei Ubuntu mp4 auf mp3 was kann ich dafür nem?
<mathias__> Mazi
<colonolGron> hallo
<colonolGron> ich möchte linux auf meinem macbook pro retina installieren, hat jemand erfahrung damit? gibt es irgendwelche probleme von denen ich wissen sollte?
<sonotos> colonolGron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kubine> Title: MacBookPro - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sonotos> vor urzeiten mein 2er macbook damit betankt lief nach etwas feintuning eigentlich alles, wies mit deinem modell aussieht kannste da nachlesen
<colonolGron> sonotos: danke, das habe ich schon gesehen. und auch einige blog posts gelesen. was ich nicht verstehe ist das die leute bei den blogposts ganz unterschiedliche sachen machne. die einen installieren mehrere treiber von hand nach, und tweaken hier und da, und andere schreiben das alles funktioniert, ohne etwas zu ändern. alle auf dem retina. deshalb wollte ich mit jemandem sprechen der schon erfahrung darin hat
<sonotos> colonolGron: kommt auf die ubuntuversion an mit der sie es versuchen und dann vermutlich nochmal auf den zu der zeit vorhandenen kernel / => treiber etc
<sonotos> dann haste ja noch dieverse libs für die mac hardware die auch weiter entwickelt werden
<jovando> hallo kann mir jemand den channel geben für netrunner-os
<jokrebel> jovando: Scheint noch keinen zu geben http://wiki.netrunner-os.com/index.php/Netrunner_IRC - ist hier aber eigentlich auch fehl am Platz da Offtopic. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<kubine> Title: Netrunner IRC - wiki.netrunner-os.com (at wiki.netrunner-os.com)
<jovando> danke, es gibt schon einen channel dafür - aber weiß ned wie ich da hinkomme...
<sdx23> jovando: zumindest nicht hier auf freenode. /connect irc.solidirc.com ; /join #netrunner
<jovando> can somebody help me to get the old look of ubuntu back?
<sdx23> jovando: du bist immernoch hier, und wenn du das alte Aussehen willst, dann bist du mit Netrunner ziemlich falsch, weil deren Hauptpunkt gerade das Ändern der Oberfläche ist.
<jovando> ich habe ja hier ubuntu am laptop
<jovando> der andere hat netrunner
<bekks> jovando: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du? Und welches Aussehen? Und welches willst du wiederhaben?
<jovando> also hab eigentlich eh schon den alten look, nur sind hier einige dinge nicht so wie sie sein sollten:
<sdx23> Wie auch immer solltest du spezifizieren, was "das alte Aussehen" denn ist. Gnome2 ist tot. Falls du also das meinst: Vergiss es.
<jovando> gute frage - ich habe glaube ich mal upgedatet auf 12.10
<jovando> ja das ist die große frage, gibt es da befehle die da mehr ausspucken als ich weiß?
<jovando> ich mach sonst mal nen screenshot
<sdx23> !desktops > jovando 
<jokrebel>  : jovando: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> jovando: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jovando> oh, ich würde am ehesten gnome 2 ausprobieren
<jovando> mom, ich muss restarten den ich hab gerade ein paar updates gemacht
<jovando> hi again
<jovando> hallo mein ich
<jokrebel> jovando: Gnome2 ist aber tot, immer noch.
<jovando> was heißt tot?
<apollo13> http://duden.de/ -> tot
<kubine> Title: Duden online (at duden.de)
<apollo13> "Adjektiv - 1a. in einem Zustand, in dem …1b. als Mensch, Lebewesen nicht mehr …1c. organisch nicht mehr belebt, abgestorben"
<jokrebel> jovando: Gibt es nicht mehr, wurde durch Gnome3 ersetzt. Wird nicht weiterentwickelt und ist deshalb auch nicht mehr mit Sicherheitsfixes versorgt . . . .
<_moep_> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_Desktop_Environment
<kubine> Title: MATE Desktop Environment – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> jovando: Außerdem warte ich noch auf…
<jokrebel>  : jovando: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<apollo13> _moep_: also tot durch kaputt tauschen…
<_moep_> apollo13: ;)
<jovando> hier mein output von "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6432111/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jovando> hier nochmal die desktops im überblick: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<jovando> welche davon würdet ihr den empfehlen?
<_moep_> keinen
<jovando> also die von unity würde ich am wenigsten nehmen
<apollo13> gnome3 ftw :þ
<jovando> kde oder lxde sieht auch ganz gut aus
<apollo13> jovando: probier halt alles aus
<jokrebel> jovando: Das ist viel Geschmacksfrage und eher auch besser im Offtopic zu diskutieren. Hier ist eher der Platz um konkrete Probleme zu besprechen. </OT> ich bin mit Unity äußerst zufrieden.
<jovando> ok
<jovando> im offtopic also, bis gleich
<jokrebel> jovando: Man kann in mehreren Kanälen auch gleichzeitig sein
<jokrebel> jovando:   /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jovando> done
<petra_> Hallo, wie kann ich Euch hier ein Bild zukommen lassen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ kann das glaube ich nicht, oder?
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra_> wau das ging aber schnell, danke!
<stevieh> sachtmal, mit deja dup, wie funktioniert das? Meldet der sich wenn nach dem abgelaufenen Zeitintervall der Rechner mal an ist, dass es backuppen wiill?
<petra_> ähm, sorry, aber auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ kann ich keine Bilder einfügen :-( 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> petra_: imagebin.org oder sonst ein image file hoster deiner wahl
<petra_> ah, danke
<petra_> so, jetzt gehts los: also, mein Exfreund hat mir Ubuntu 10.04 installiert. Ich möchte jetzt auf XUBUNTU 12.04 LTS updaten. Allerdings hat mein Ex es damals so gemacht, dass er meine Festplatte unterteilt hat. circa 1/3 ist frei, damit man auf dieses Drittel ein neues System aufsetzen kann, um notfalls auch noch auf das alte System zurück greifen zu können. Meine Festplattenbelegung sieht so aus: http://imagebin.org/277538 Meine 
<kubine> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (at imagebin.org)
<petra_> und wie bei der Installation von XUBUNTU 12.04 LTS angeben, damit auf das freie Drittel installiert wird? Ich hoffe, dass ich das irgendwie hinbekomme..., denn ich habe soetwas noch nie gemacht. :-(
<jokrebel> stevieh: hier legt dejadup nach Ablauf der Zeit einfach los.
<stevieh> jokrebel: das klingt gut. gibts sowas in dem Stil auch für rsync?
<k1l_> petra_: also ich erkenne da nicht wirklich, dass da eine partition frei wäre
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das eine GUI für rsync.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ne, eine gui für duplicity
<jokrebel> k1l_: sdb4?
<k1l_> petra_: ich würde dir vorschlagen (nachdem du wichtige daten gesichert hast auf z.b. eine externe festplatte) ein upgrade durchzuführen auf 12.04
<k1l_> jokrebel: wo schon 6,5Gb voll sind? also frei ist anders
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe hier Ubuntu12.04 und versuche mich gerade daran eine meiner DVDs mit der handbrake gui auf Festplatte zu kopieren. Wenn ich das DVD Laufwerk als Source angebe, scannt er zwar die DVD durch, es steht aber dann "Source:none" dort. Muss ich da irgendwas noch einstellen? Das hier ist das Logfile http://pastebin.com/BhRzKsvy
<kubine> Title: [15:57:45] gtkgui: HandBrake rev0 (2013051899) - Linux x86_64 - http://handbrake - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<petra_> hi, ich habe alle Daten gesichert. Ubdate würde ich ungern machen, weil ich dann 1. nicht mehr zurück kann und 2. ich jetzt  ja gerne Xubuntu  hätte
<stevieh> swed2: er schreib ja am ende, was ihm fehlt.
<k1l_> petra_: du kannst einfach das "xubuntu-desktop" paket installieren. dann am login bildshcirm xubuntu auswählen. dann hast du eh xubuntu
<jokrebel> petra_: Also aus nem Ubuntu (zusätzlich) ein Xubuntu zu machen ist unproblematisch.
<petra_> ok, wäre noch das Problem, dass ich nicht zurück könnte :-(
<k1l_> petra_: zurück geht es eh nicht mehr, der desktop support für 10.04 ist zuende seit einiger zeit. du bekommst keine updates mehr (auch keine security updates).
<jokrebel> petra_: Und wenn Du es auf die "damals zusätzlich angelegte frei" Parititon tun willst solltest Du erst mal prüfen, was denn auf dieser vermeindlich freien für Daten rumliegen.
<swed2> stevieh: an das hab ich auch schon gedacht, wenn ich richtig gegoogelt hab fehlt im so eine Bibliothek namens "libdvdcss2". Die sollte wenn ichs recht verstanden habe in "libdvdread4" enthalten sein. apt-get meldet, dass libdvdread4 installiert ist
<petra_> hm, ok und ihr meint, dass das mit dem Update klappt? mein Exfreund hat immer gesagt, dass es besser wäre neu aufzusetzen
<stevieh> swed2: dann probier doch als erstes mal mit vlc die dvd abzuspielen
<petra_> er sagte, dass sei "sauberer"
<stevieh> swed2: und starte evtl. nochmal "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<k1l_> petra_: garantieren kann das keiner. aber aus eigener erfahrung funktionieren upgrades aber.
<stevieh> einen freund, der sowas behaupten würde, würde ich auch exen.
<jokrebel> petra_: Ich persönlich habe mehrere Rechner schon seit Jahren immer wieder erfolgreich upgegraded ohne Neuinstallation.
<petra_> ok, falls es schief gehen sollte: dann sdb4? (woher  die 6 GB darauf kommen ist mir schleierhaft, könnte sein, dass da noch ein altes XP drauf ist, dass brauch ich aber definitiv nicht mehr
<k1l_> nee, das ist ext3 formatiert, das kann kein windows sein
<jokrebel> stevieh: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung#Grafisch  -> Back In Time (nutzt rsync)
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra_> ok, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nichts wichtiges ist. also dann auf sdb4 , ja?
<k1l_> petra_: ich kann dir nicht sagen was auf sdb4 ist
<stevieh> jokrebel: wie baut sich denn deja dup ein für den zeitbackup? läuft da ein prozess im Hintergrund oder über cron oder wie?
<jokrebel> petra_: Mounte es und schau rein, "davon ausgehn" ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der beste Plan.
<petra_> ok, ich probiere es jetzt mal. vielen dank für eure hilfe!
<jokrebel> stevieh: Keine Ahnung, da es läuft hab ich mir da noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber vielleicht wird Deine Frage ja im Wiki beantwortet.
<stevieh> ok, ich les mal ;-)
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed2> stehvieh, danke das mit der install css hat funktioniert :)
<stevieh> fein!
<eer> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Virtual Hosts unter Ubuntu 13.10 einrichte? Die WIki Seite auf ubuntuusers.de stimmt nicht mehr für 13.10
<eer> Virtualhosts * in ports.conf wird nicht mehr akzeptiert.
<apollo13> warum sollte man VirtualHosts * in die ports.conf schreiben=
<eer> apollo13, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<kubine> Title: Virtual Hosts › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> Ubuntu ist sowas von scheisse. macht alles immer grundsätzlich anders als standard. Versuche gerade auf http.apache.org nachzulesen und bei ubuntu ist mal wieder alles völlig anders
<apollo13> eer: das liegt wohl eher am user vorm bildschirm
<apollo13> 13.10 hat halt apache 2.4, nur weil das wiki noch nicht aktuell ist…
<eer> Vorher hat Ubuntu auch nicht http.conf benutzt
<eer> Egal.
<apollo13> und das debian system mit den einzelnen config files ist relativ gut, da du dadurch einfach über puppet und friends neuen seiten hinzutun kannst etc…
<eer> Könntest du mir bitte sagen wie ich einen Virtual host einrichte?
<apollo13> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/
<kubine> Title: Apache Virtual Host documentation - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<eer> Da bin ich gerade drauf.
<eer> Blicke da nicht durch. Dort ist nicht die rede von site-available
<eer> Trägt man die Vhosts nicht mehr unter sites-available ein sondern in die apache2.conf?
<apollo13> # Include generic snippets of statements
<apollo13> IncludeOptional conf-enabled/*.conf
<apollo13> # Include the virtual host configurations:
<apollo13> IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf
<apollo13> steht in der apache2.conf…
<eer> ALso die beiden auskommentieren?
<eer> Das wars?
<apollo13> nein, für debian eigenheiten willst du die manpage von debian lesen
<eer> Welche Version von Apache2 habe ich denn? apache -v ergibt Server version: Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu), wenn ich man apache2 eingebe wird dort auf apache 2.2 verwiesen.
<apollo13> ich weiß nicht welche version du hast, aber vermutlich 2.4
<apollo13> in /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz steht was debian anders macht als in standardconfigs
<HansFranzHans> Hallo, gibt es eine Ubuntu version, die man ohne Grafische Oberfläche installieren kann (nicht ubuntu server)
<dadrc> Jede
<dadrc> Unterscheidet sich dann allerdings nicht wirklich von Ubuntu Server
<dadrc> bzw, Ubuntu Server nicht von einer anderen Ubuntuversion ohne GUI
<jokrebel> HansFranzHans: Die Installation ist auch ohne GUI möglich, soweit ich weiss
<HansFranzHans> ok weil wenn ich die Ubuntu CD einlege starte gleich eine Grafische OBerfläche wo man auswählen kann ob man ubuntu installieren oder ausprobieren will. Bei Debian kann man auswählen zwischen normaler Installation oder Grafischer installation und wärdend der installation kann man dann festlegen ob man einen Dekstop mit installieren will.
<HansFranzHans> Ich hab das bei Ubuntu nicht gesehen.
<HansFranzHans> Ausser bei Ubuntu server
<HansFranzHans> der ja ohne graphische Oberfläche kommt
<dadrc> Was willstn installieren? 12.04 oder 13.10?
<HansFranzHans> 13.10
<dadrc> Und du willst am Ende ein normales Ubuntu haben, aber den Installer ohne GUI?
<apollo13> ich würde einfach das netinstall iso nehmen
<dadrc> Jo
<HansFranzHans> Ich will ubuntu installieren aber nicht unity sonder gnome nachinstallieren
<HansFranzHans> ah ok
<HansFranzHans> die gibts auch für ubuntu
<dadrc> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu GNOME (at ubuntugnome.org)
<HansFranzHans> alles klar muss ich mal suchen
<HansFranzHans> ah ok danke..
<dadrc> Ubuntu mit Gnome drauf :)
<beaver74> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kubine> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<HansFranzHans> ja für einen rechner und für den anderen kleine oberfÃlächen wie openbox oder fluxbox
<dadrc> Wenn's eh Gnome werden soll, würd ich ja den passenden Remix nehmen
<dadrc> Ist sogar offiziell.
<jokrebel> Gibts doch inzwischen ne Gnome-Version als ISO
<HansFranzHans> Das Problem ist das Unity nicht richtig läuft. Beim Athlon XP 2600+ mit 1GB Ram
<dadrc> Da wird Gnome 3 auch nicht viel mehr Spaß machen.
<HansFranzHans> und ubuntu 10.04 läuft ohne probleme und das ist nach noch gnome als oberfläche
<apollo13> ubuntu 13.10 hat aber gnome3
<dadrc> L- oder Xubuntu
<apollo13> du willst am ehesten xfce oder sowas installieren
<jokrebel> HansFranzHans: Bei so nem Urgestein würd ich zu X- oder L- Ubuntu raten
<HansFranzHans> ist halt optisch nicht so ansprechend.. ich hab jetzt grad auf nem thinkpad r32 debian7 und gnome3 lÃaufen und das läuft auch problemlos
<HansFranzHans> ist auch nicht mein rechner um den es get, sondern von nem kumpel
<HansFranzHans> Naja ich werd mir die Netinstall mal ziehen und dann nen paar oberflächen ausprobieren.
<HansFranzHans> Aber mal ne andere Frage ab welchem Prozessor läuft Ubuntu?
<HansFranzHans> Also ohne grafikinstallation
<HansFranzHans> weil ich noch nen paar (noch) Ãältere Thinkpads ab Pentium 1 und ftage mich ob da sowas drauf laufen würde.
 * jokrebel hatte Ubuntu schon mal auf nem Pentium2 zum laufen bekommen; mit nem "Aktuellen" möcht ich das aber eher bezweifeln
<dadrc> Ab Pentium Pro sollte es gehen
<dadrc> Ubuntu setzt mittlerweile PAE voraus
<jokrebel> Pentium 1? Da können wir gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic etwas ausführlicher werden.
<dadrc> Gut laufen ist natürlich was anderes :)
<k1l_> lubuntu hat noch irgendwas für non-PAE systeme. aber ausser Lubuntu läuft auf den uralt kisten eh nichts mehr
<k1l_> non-PAE kernel, that is
<HansFranzHans> ok... hab ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht. Gibt es eigentlich eine Ubuntu Version die auf nem FSC Stylisic läuf?t
<HansFranzHans> das ist momentan mein größtes sorgenkind
<HansFranzHans> Ist ja nen Tablet mit Stift
<HansFranzHans> da läÃuft momentan XP drauf und ich hab erstens keine Lust damit zu arbeiten und zweitens wird im April eh der Support eingestellt.
<jokrebel> !umlaute > HansFranzHans
<kubine> HansFranzHans: Deine Umlaute sind leider hinüber. Die Standardkodierung in Freenode ist UTF8, versuche doch bitte deinen IRC-Client passend einzustellen.
<apollo13> jokrebel: ich denke die passen
<apollo13> jokrebel: hier sind nämlich auch grad die von kubine hinüber
<sdx23> apollo13: das ist Absicht :)
<apollo13> oh
<apollo13> komischerweise stimmten die von HansFranzHans am anfang :þ
<HansFranzHans> ok, ich werd es erstmal umschreiben. Also ich hab nen Tablet PC von Fujitsu Siemens einen Stylistic mit Intel Celeron Prozessor mit 1GHZ und 1GB RAM. Auf dem laeuft XP. Da ich aber sonst auf keinem PC mehr Windows nutze, weils keinen SPass mehr macht und der Support für XP im Aprill 2013 eingestellt wird, wollte ich gerne eine Ubuntu Version installieren. 
<jokrebel> HansFranzHans: Wie gesagt, versuchs mit nem Ubuntu; glücklicher werden von der "Flüssigkeit" her wirst Du aber wohl bei diesem alten PC (ich nutze selber viel alte Hardware) mit Xubuntu oder Lubuntu.
<hansfranzhans> Ich weiss nicht ob eben jemand auf meine Fragen geantwortet hatte, mein IRC Client hat nen Abgang gemacht
<jokrebel> HansFranzHans: Wie gesagt, versuchs mit nem Ubuntu; glücklicher werden von der "Flüssigkeit" her wirst Du aber wohl bei diesem alten PC (ich nutze selber viel alte Hardware) mit Xubuntu oder Lubuntu.
<hansfranzhans> Ok dann probier ich es mit Xubuntu.Aber was mache ich am besten auf den Stylistic drauf, weil es ja mit Stift bedient wird und das muesste dann ja eine Distro sein wo der treiber schon integriert ist.
<hansfranzhans> http://www.fujitsu.com/img/HK/Stylistic_ST5010_photo_2.jpg
<jokrebel> hansfranzhans: Schon mal Google mit "Stylistic ubuntu" gefüttert?
<beaver74> hansfranzhans - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<kubine> Title: Hardwaredatenbanken › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hansfranzhans> bin gerade auf ubuntuusers, danke!
<ring0> hansfranzhans, sollten die treiber bei der installation als nicht nötig erachtet werden, kannst du das auch ohne probleme anschließend selbst nachholen. da muss nichts schon integriert sein
<hansfranzhans> @<ring0> : Es hat sich für mich halt die Frage gestellt ob die installation per eingabe über den Stift funktionier, aber es scheint wohl zu gehen, wie ich bei ubuntuusers gelesen habe.
<hansfranzhans> Das war mein Bedenken.
<ring0> hast du bei dem sylistic nicht auch eine tastatur?
<jokrebel> hansfranzhans: Notfalls macht man die Installation halt erstmal per Maus/Tastatur?
<_stemmi_> hi, mein heute neuinstallierstes xubuntu (13.10) will nicht mehr starten, er bleibt beim ladebildschirm hängen macht nichts mehr, zugriff aufs die console mit strg+alt+F1 funktioniert aber noch. irgendwelche vorschläge was ich versuchen könnte?
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: was für Grafikkarte?
<_stemmi_> radean hd 8750m
<jokrebel> …ooO( und Nickname die mit Sonderzeichen beginnen sind doof )
<jokrebel> stemmi: Danke ;-) kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stemmi> ich habe ein paar mal den grafiktreiber geändert, weil was nich ganz funktionierte, vll is da was schief gelaufen
<jokrebel> stemmi: vermutlich
<jokrebel>  : stemmi: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> !pastebinit > stemmi: Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Konsolenprogramm dabei
<kubine> stemmi: Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Konsolenprogramm dabei: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<stemmi> jokrebel: danke, dannach wollte ich gerade fragen
<stemmi> jokrebel: der output der von dir genannten befehle in deiner reihenfolge; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433568, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433572, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433586, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433612
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stemmi> jokrebel: ich könnte erstmal die neuinstallation vom grafik-treiber, wie im wiki vorgeschlagen, probieren...
<jokrebel> stemmi: Was sagen denn /var/log/Xorg.0.log und /home/DeinUSER/.xsession-errors
<jokrebel> oder so
<adda> nabend,
<adda> was eknnt ihr dnn für alternativen zu microsoft visio? ich möchte netzwerke darstellen
<eer> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Apache 2.4 VirtualHosts aus?
<stemmi> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433654, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433656
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eer> Nach dem Upgrade auf 13.10 funktionieren meine virtual hosts nicht mehr.
<eer> Wo sind die Apachen hier?
<jokrebel> adda: Google verriet mir in 3 Sekunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dia
<kubine> Title: Dia › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel <OT> ist n Sioux </OT>
<apollo13> eer: dann lies die upgrade notes, dass das nimmer geht ist klar
<eer> apollo13, habe ich.
<eer> Ich habe alle Änderungen gemacht.  Geht aber immer noch nicht.
<apollo13> eer: wo ist dann das problem? funktionier nicht ist auf jeden fall keines…
<eer> sites-available ein .conf angehängt
<eer> wenn ich den namen eines virtual hosts im Browser eingebe erscheint immer nur die "it works" seite
<eer> Ich finde in der apache2.conf keine Zeile wo ich ausdrücklich sagen muss, dass ich irgendwie virtual hosts verwenden möchte
<apollo13> ja, dann hast den vhost offensichtlich nicht aktiviert
<eer> apollo13, 
<eer> doch
<eer> alle vhosts sind mit sudo a2ensite blahblah aktiviert
<eer> und die einträge sind auch in sites-enabled da
<apollo13> sind die links in ordnung?
<eer> ja
<apollo13> dann ist wohl die vhost config kaputt :)
<eer> habe gerade alle gelöscht und nochmals mit a2ensite erstellt um sicher zu sien. geht aber nicht
<apollo13> dann zeig halt mal die configs her
<eer> welche vhosts soll das sein?
<eer> Habe da keine.
<apollo13> hä
<eer> vhosts.conf ?
<apollo13> nein, die config des vhosts…
<jokrebel> stemmi: Versuch vielleicht mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<eer> achso. ja aber es geht ja keine von ihnen. ich paste dir mal eine Beispiel config
<apollo13> und nen sudo apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_VHOSTS
<eer> apollo13, http://pastebin.ca/2476837
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Anonymous - post number 2476837 (at pastebin.ca)
<apollo13> das ist so oder schon mal keine gültige apache 2.4 config
<stemmi> jokrebel: xorg-driver-fglrx gibt es nicht, meinst du vielleicht fglrx?
<apollo13> Order/Allow/Deny etc ist schon mal per default deaktiviert
<eer> Und?
<eer> apollo13, siehst du einen Fehler?
<apollo13> a) ich habe noch nach nem 2. output gefragt und b) ich sagte ja bereits, dass Allow/Deny und Order im apache 2.4 im normalfall nimmer gibt
<apollo13> stells also um auf 2.4 syntax
<jokrebel> stemmi: Irgendwas mit fglrx scheint er wohl laut Zeile 117 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433654/ nicht zu haben
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apollo13: Hatten wir das nicht vor Stunden schonmal?
<eer> apollo13, ups: Hier: http://pastebin.ca/2476838
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2476838 (at pastebin.ca)
<stemmi> jokrebel: bei der neuinstallation vom treiber kam ne neue fehlermeldung, ich installier xubu jetz einfach noch einmal drüber
<apollo13>          default server myhost.(null) (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf:1)
<apollo13> der wird brav dorthin rennen
<eer> apollo13, was bedeutet es? GIbt du mir die Lösung?
<apollo13> eer: siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/vhosts/name-based.html#alg
<kubine> Title: Name-based Virtual Host Support - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<apollo13> wenn du das liest wirst du sehen, dass er in deinem fall auf *:80 hängen bleibt und damit niemals auch nur myWiki.local anschauen wird
<jokrebel> stemmi: Was kam denn für Fehlermeldung? Weiß jetzt nicht ob ne Neuinstallation Dich nicht wieder zum selben Ergebnis bringt.
<stemmi> jokrebel: die fehlermeldung hab ich mir jetz nicht so genau gemerkt; die neuinstallation funktioniert im zweifelsfall auch mit einer neuformatierung der platte
<eer> apollo13, danke. Habe die Seite gelesen. Sehe das Problem aber nicht. Sorry, wenn ich mich blöd anstelle. Muss ich localhost:80 verwenden oder was meinst du?
<apollo13> eer: was erscheint dir spezifischer *:80 oder *:*
<eer> *:80
<jokrebel> stemmi: Na dann…
<apollo13> eer: genau und in den docs steht: " Name-based virtual host resolution only chooses the most appropriate name-based virtual host after narrowing down the candidates to the best IP-based match."
<apollo13> das heißt sobald er *:80 findet schaut er *:* nimmer an
<apollo13> und nur für den einen fall:  "If there is more than one virtual host containing this best-match address and port combination…" wird apache erst ServerName anschauen
<eer> OK, also überall anstatt * einfach localhost:80, dann sollte es gehen.
<eer> richtig?
<apollo13> warum localhost:80?
<eer> weil es ein lokales Testsystem ist
<apollo13> okay, dann bleibt noch die frage warum localhost und nicht 127.0.0.1
<apollo13> "A fully qualified domain name for the IP address of the virtual host (not recommended);"
<apollo13> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#virtualhost
<kubine> Title: core - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<eer> apollo13, danke es geht nun!!!
<eer> :)
<apollo13> was man nicht alles in den docs findet ;)
<jovando> hallo zusammen
<jovando> beim distro-upgrade kommt bei mir folgende meldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434077/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jovando> was soll ich tun?
<_moep_> dich entscheiden
<DPITTI> hallo
<_moep_> !frag
<kubine> _moep_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<jovando> naja ich hab eigentlich keine meinung dazu. mir ist es ausserdem egal ob das überschrieben wird.
<DPITTI> kann das sein das hier einige channels für ubuntu eschlossen wurden?sonst waren es immer so um die 5 räume beim suchfeld gewesen.
<stevieh> jovando: bei kritischen sachen (das die Datei nicht ist) D drücken und verstehen, ansonsten die neue Version nehmen...
<jovando> ich hab die datei auch nicht verändert - also am liebsten würde ich sie mit der neuen version überschreiben - das system jedoch empfiehlt die alte zu belassen. habt ihr damit erfahrung??
<stevieh> jovando: das system sagt dir nur, dass es angst hat, was kaputt zu machen.... mach ein D und schau es dir an.
<_moep_> es empfiehlt es nicht - es ist die standardeinstellung jovando 
<k1l_> DPITTI: bitte?
<DPITTI> mir ist aufgefallen das einige ubuntu channels nich tmehr auftauchen bei der suche wenn ich ubuntuusers.de bei der suche im xchat eingebe.
<jovando> ok
<k1l_> DPITTI: das klärst du am besten mit den #ubuntuusers leuten welche channel sie wie öffnen oder schliessen. ansonsten nutzt man zum suchen besser alis: /msg alis list <suchwort>
<DPITTI> ok danke k1l. euch ein schönen abend.habe momentan zum glück mit mein Lubuntu keine Probleme.
<DPITTI> wollte nur mal so schauen was geht zwecks langer weile im tv ist ja nix drin.
<jovando> hallo erstmals, bin gerade beim updaten von ubuntu auf 13.10 glaub ich. dabei soll ich irgendwas ersetzen oder auch nicht, hatte dabei einige optionen, hab D gedrückt um mir die unterschiede anzusehen, nun stecke ich hier fest und komme nicht mehr raus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434331/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> jovando: q drücken
<stevieh> hehe.
<jovando> bekks: danke
<stevieh> jovando: ist das nicht der grafische updater?
<jovando> stevieh: via console...
<stevieh> hmm.. beim grafischen hättest du klicken können.
<jovando> stevieh: ok :-)
<_moep_> klicken wird überbewertet
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-10
<Guest92808> Wie lösche ich mit rm nur symbolische Links in einem Verzeichnis? Es gibt da noch "normale" Dateien. Mit einem Bash-Script erzeuge ich dann 100 Links (ln -s ...), die ich am Ende gerne alle wieder löschen möchte.
<whooopsiee> hallo noch jemand wach?
<whooopsiee> ich habe probleme mit ecryptfs
<wekdem> Hi
<wekdem> bin ich hier richtig wenn ich denke, dass ich zwei bugs gefunden habe? :)
<LetoThe2nd> wekdem: jein... damits an die richtige stelle geht, am besten zu den entsprechenden packages bugreports in launchpad erstellen
<wekdem> Ich kann A) das Passwort für die Festplattenverschlüsselung beim Booten nicht eingeben und B) benutzt compiz heftig die CPU. Wer kümmert sich denn darum? 
<gugaua> Hallo, kann ich mit gparted freien speicherplatz zuweisen und zwar zu ersten partition?
<LetoThe2nd> wekdem: hmmmm... also zum ersten würde ich sagen, cryptsetup
<LetoThe2nd> wekdem: und zum zweiten compiz eben
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: na wenn du die dahinterliegenden eben wegveschiebst so dass der freie platz direkt an die erste partition angrenzt, dann ja
<gugaua> es ist so linux, erweiter mit swap und freier speicher... also zuerst freier speicher zu swap und dann zu linux?
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: ?
<gugaua> ich hab eine virtualbox die mir zu klein geraten ist da ist zuerst Linux mit ext4 danach eine erweiterte partition mit SWAP
<gugaua> jetzt frage ich mich wie ich den speicher hinten nach vorne bekomme
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: warum "erst zu".. du musst halt die erweiterte verkleinern so dass der freie platz *ausserhalb* ist, und dann die erweiterte vershieben so dass der freie platz an die erste partition angrenzt
<gugaua> LetoThe2nd, okay das klingt einleichtend werde ich mal versuchen... danke :)
<wekdem> LetoThe2nd habe packages gefunden, werde die bugs hinzufügen. danke!
<gugaua> LetoThe2nd, wie kann ich den speicher nun nach vorne bekommen ich kann die extended partitioin nicht verschieben
<gugaua> Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte meine /dev/sda1 ext4 partition vergrößern... kann es aber nicht weil ich noch eine /dev/sda2 extended habe und /dev/sda5 linux-swap gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit
<nagetier> gugaua, (g)parted kann das ganz gut.. eine vorherige Datensicherung ist aber zu empfehlen
<gugaua> nagetier, ich musste die extended mit der swap löschen.. jetzt fehlt noch die fstab wegen neuer uuid ändern dann hoffe ich das es das war
<gugaua> ist ne virtuelle maschine da hab ich einen snapshot
<nagetier> ahja
<gugaua> gibt es eine andere fstab als /etc/fstab
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: war gerade essen.
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: ich bin mir fast sicher dass es gereicht hätte das swap einfach zu deaktivieren
<gugaua> ahh gefunden
<gugaua> LetoThe2nd, willkommen zurück, hmm wahrscheinlich hast du recht, jetzt hoffe ich das nach einfügen der neuen UUID alles wieder klappt mim booten
<gugaua> hab schon gemounted jetzt nur noch die neue UUID eintragen
<gugaua> LetoThe2nd, es läääääuft :) *kleineanzeichenvonfreude*
<LetoThe2nd> na dann :)
<gugaua> nagetier, auch ein danke an dich :)
<nagetier> nicht dafür :)
<jokrebel> gugaua: Jetzt bin ich _wieder_ da ;-) Was liegt an?
<MoritzJT> has anyone succeded in using partclone on ubuntu 12.04 on armhf? (pcDuino)
<MoritzJT> hat jemand partclone unter ubuntu 12.04 zum Laufen bekommen? (pcDuino)
<jokrebel> vielleicht
<jokrebel> !frag > MoritzJT 
<kubine> MoritzJT: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<MoritzJT> kubine Habe ich nicht. Oder bekommt das jeder nochmal zu Beginn?
<dadrc> Was er sagen will: Das ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht deine eigentliche Frage
<jokrebel> MoritzJT: Kubine ist ein Bot. Hat jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz so gepasst, aber Metafragen sind nicht zielführen. Stell einfach Die eigentliche Frage ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> MoritzJT: du kannst es auch interpretieren als: sag einfach an was es wirklich hakt. ists nicht in den repos? stürzts ab? willst du' selber kompilieren und scheiterst? etc.pp.
<MoritzJT> bin grade dabei... kommt auf pastebin
<MoritzJT> melde mich wieder
<bdbit> Gibt es für (Kubuntu) 14.10 (oder Linux Mint 17) einen "offiziellen" Weg für encrypted root?
<bdbit> Das: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity hat mir jemand gezeigt, aber es ist ziemlich alt und sieht fehleranfällig aus
<|Frodo|> bdbit: du meinst vollverschlüsselung des systems?
<kubine> Title: EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bdbit> |Frodo|: ja, außer /boot
<bdbit> (ohne LVM)
<LetoThe2nd> bdbit: "offiziell" im sinne von "canonical supported" ist eigentlich nur mit lvm
<|Frodo|> bdbit: [außer /boot] hehe, das wäre wirklich nicht gerade zielführend...  ;-)
<dadrc> Jo, die Version mit LVM ist die "offizielle"
<LetoThe2nd> bdbit: sprich, das was der installer dir anbietet.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln ← hier zumindest für 14.04
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> bdbit: ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln und die lvm teile manuell weglassen
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bdbit> Danke für eure Tipps, dadrc, |Frodo|, LetoThe2nd. Ich lese mir das erstmal aufmerksam durch.
<|Frodo|> b http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Schl%C3%BCsselableitung
<kubine> Title: Schlüsselableitung › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bdbit> |Frodo|: da bin ich gerade :)
<laggenr1> hi all
<|Frodo|> bdbit: der letztere artikel ist system verschlüsseln /ohne/ LVM
<laggenr1> bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe.Kennt sich jemand zufällig mit Steam aus?
<dadrc> laggenr1, einfach fragen
<laggenr1> deswegen frage ich ja :-)
<bdbit> laggenr1: don't ask to ask. Wer direkt die Frage stellt, spart Nachrichten und kognitive Ressourcen :-)
<laggenr1> ich habe xubuntu 14.04 und möchte über Steam spielen.Als ich ein spiel installiert habe sagte mir steam.Mein open gl treiber wird nicht unterstützt oder muss aktualisiert werden.Soweit ich weiß ist ati und mesa auf dem neusten Stand.
<dadrc> laggenr1, benutzt du den fglrx?
<laggenr1> nein.Habe den freien treiber.Habe zwar mal nachgeschaut nur ich weiß nicht ob meine Graka untertüzt wird
<laggenr1> habe eine Mobility FireGL V5200
<k1l_> steam geht nur mit den prop. treibern, iirc.
<laggenr1> ok.Ich habe da ein trick gefunden.Das spiel startet zwar aber lagt furchbar und zeigt mir nicht alles an
<dadrc> Die freien Treiber sind zum Zocken leider eher ungeeignet
<laggenr1> hat man die möglichkeit fpr die Mobility FireGL V5200 den zu installieren.Ich zocke momentan über windof und da funktioniert alles .Aber möchte das ganz weg haben.
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt ATI/AMD die R500 nicht mehr
<laggenr1> mh.Das heißt auf gut Deutsch.Ich muss Steam weiterhin über Windof nutzen?
<dadrc> Ich fürchte, ja.
<laggenr1> ach ne :-(
<dadrc> Mit aktuellen Grafikkarten klappt das ganz gut, aber bei so alten Karten ist häufig der Treiber das Problem
<laggenr1> mhh.Schade.Den unter Windof wie gesagt läuft alles auf hohe Details sehr flüssig
<dadrc> Da funktionieren zwar die FOSS-Treiber meistens gut genug für den üblichen Desktopkram, aber für die volle 3D-Performance braucht man im Allgemeinen die proprietären Treiber
<laggenr1> mh
<laggenr1> trotzdem danke
<eike_52n> Hallo Zusammen. Ich habe auf ubuntu 14.04 einen Samba-Server aufgesetzt und konfiguriert. Ich kann die Freigaben einhängen und verwenden. Leider kann ich mir nicht die Rechte von Dateien und Ordnern im Nautilus anschauen und manipulieren. Woran könnte das liegen? Welche Infos sind zur Beantwortung noch nötig?
<eike_52n> Mache jetzt Feierabend, vielleicht morgen...
<pog> moin, gibt's einen direkten Befehl, um eine vorhandene Device zu einfach zu kontrollieren? 
<bdbit> pog: was verstehst du unter "kontrollieren"? und was unter Device?
<pog> ich wollte den Namen einer SD-Card verifizieren, um dann ein dd machen zu koennen.
<bdbit> pog: lsblk -o NAME,MAJ:MIN,RM,SIZE,RO,TYPE,MOUNTPOINT,MODEL
<bdbit> sowas?
<bdbit> oder 'blkid' ?
<pog> bdbit: lsblk geht.
<pog> blkid versuchte ich vorher, aber zeigte die Card nicht an.
<pog> danke bdbit
<bdbit> pog: bitte gern :)
<bdbit> man kann auch noch LABEL, UUID, u.v.m. integrieren (lsblk --help zeigt unter "available columns:" eine Liste)
<pog> komisch, aber lsblk zeigt bei der SD Card nicht die neu erstellten Partitionen :-) (die in gparted sichbar sind)...
<pog> man kann nicht alles verstehen, bei den anderen Devices werden die einzelnen Partitionen angezeigt.
<bdbit> pog: vielleicht noch nicht die partitionstabelle der karte gesynct?
<bdbit> pog: fdisk schreibt am ende immer sowas hin wie sync()ing partition tables ...
<bdbit> "The partition table has been altered!
<bdbit> "Syncing disks."
<gugaua> Hallo, ich möchte einen SQL Phrase Index verwenden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SQL_Phrase_Index deswegen habe ich schon sphinxsearch installiert. Damit die abfragen über den searchd laufen, braucht mysql ein plugin namens SphinxSE welches man selber compilen muss, in den plugin ordner von mysql schieben, und den install befehl ausführen so weit so gut http://www.howtoforge.com/sphinx-as-
<gugaua> mysql-storage-engine-sphinxse jetzt habe ich aber das problem das ich keine antwort auf meine querys bekomme als wäre keine verbindung da. hat jemand erfahrung mit mysql und sphinx? Versionen Ubuntu 64bit 14.04 LTS mysql 5.5.40 sphinx 2.5.5
<kubine> Title: SQL Phrase Index › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> bin ich hier falsch mit der frage?
<DerProfessor> Hallo gugaua, nein es kann Dir nur keiner helft. Ansonsten wuerde sich jemand melden und Dir helfen 
<gugaua> DerProfessor, okay alles klar :) war mir nicht sicher ob der channel passt :)
<DerProfessor> B.z.w Ja Du bist hier Richtig mit der Frage 
<DerProfessor> Ach war doch Richtig waeh 
<DerProfessor> Re
<gugaua> weiß jemand was dieser fehler bedeuten könnte?
<gugaua> SELECT `Release`
<gugaua> FROM `releases`
<gugaua> JOIN t1 ON ( releases.ID = t1.id )
<gugaua> WHERE query = "change;mode=any";
<gugaua> ups
<gugaua> #2014 - Commands out of sync; you can't run this command now 
<Maze7> Da wäre es Sinnvoll nen paste anzulegen. 
<Maze7> In welchem zusammenhang erscheint der Fehler?
<gugaua> Maze7, wollte cih machen dann ist mir das falsche rausgekommen
<gugaua> commands out of sync hätte mir gereicht zu zeigen
<gugaua> Maze7, willst du noch was sagen außer das ich keinen paste benutzt habe?
<Maze7> Wüsste da so jetzt nichts. Bräuchte aber auch ein paar Anhaltspunkte. In welcher Sitation wird der Fehler denn ausgegeben?
<gugaua> grundsätlich ist der t1 table dazu da um mit den shpinxd zu sprechen
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925199/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> doch bei der abfrage mit folgenden befehl kommt eben der genannte fehler SELECT * FROM t1 WHERE query='test;mode=any';
<koegs> gugaua: es gibt auch #sql auf freenode, vielleicht kann man dir da besser weiterhelfen
<gugaua> koegs, hmm okay da war ich noch nicht ich schau mal vorbei, danke :)
<dhz> Hallo
<DerProfessor> Hallo dhz 
<dhz> Ich habe Probleme mein Mac Book bootet nicht mehr.
<dhz> Ich weis es gehört in eine andere Kategorie.
<Fuchs> Richtig. 
<Fuchs> Deswegen fragst Du da, wo es korrekt ist 
<Robert_Zenz> dhz, naja, laeuft da Ubuntu d'rauf?
<dhz> Ich wollte neu installieren
<Rochvellon> scheint wohl ein hardware-problem zu sein, oder? das wäre dann eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben
<Rochvellon> oder an den support von apple wenden
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-11
<ubuntu-user> hi habe ein 12.4 LTS Problem
<ubuntu-user> einloggen in die grafische Oberfläche tut nicht
<ubuntu-user> text konsole ok
<ubuntu-user> wo muss ich suchen?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu-user: ganz trivial... ist vielleicht dein home randvoll?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu-user: ansonsten wäre das nächste: mal nachdenken was du als letztes geändert hast, und in die datei ~/.xsession-errors schauen
<Dragonball> habe folgendes Motherboard: GA-945GZM-S2 V.3.0 mit  Intel 945GZ+ ICH7 Chipset  
<Dragonball> kann aber mit aktuellem ubuntu v.14.10 das lan nicht benützen, wie kann ich den treiber nachladen?
<Dragonball> sorry frage wohl erledigt.
<RobBurkeOne> Hey, Mein Unity spinnt mal wieder und hat sich neugestartet. Diesmal ist es superlangsam geworden. Zudem wird in der oberen Leisten weder das Global Menu noch irgendetwas anderes angezeigt. Wie beende ich nun meine Sitzung zwecks neueinloggen?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Versuch mal ein "unity --replace"
<RobBurkeOne> ich hab bisher nur ein "unity" versucht. Macht das einen Unterschied?
<jokrebel> dieser Befehl im GUI-Terminal ausgeführt wirkt oft Wunder
<RobBurkeOne> übrigens läuft das gerade compiz --replace mit 100% CPU, irgendein Dbus-launch signal konte nicht ausgeführt werden und hier wird gerade tausendfach die gleiche Meldung ausgespuckt
<RobBurkeOne> unity --replace führt zum gleichen Ergebnis.... Fuck, wie ich diese Oberfläche hasse!! 
<RobBurkeOne> ..sorry.
 * jokrebel hat da seltenst Probleme.
 * RobBurkeOne hat schon diverse Bugreports erstellt, ohne das sich viel getan hätte.
<RobBurkeOne> Mein neues Lieblingsproblem: Das Sperren des Bildschirms führt zur einer Doppelsperrung. D.h. gleich nach dem Entsperren darf man sein Password erneut eingeben
<zy3pD> ^^
<RobBurkeOne> oder wenn das Dash grundsätzlich garnichts mehr anzeigt und jede Suche mit eine Sorry quitiert. Oder wenn das HUD mal wieder ausfällt. 
<jokrebel> Vermut: 1 mal Screenlocker und 1 mal Schlüsselbund?
<jokrebel> ...muss schon ne merkwürdig (verbogene?) Kiste sein.
<RobBurkeOne> anyway. Inzwischen läuft es wieder stabil, doch immernoch ohne die obere Leiste. Wenn es keine Möglichkeit zum ausloggen per Dash oder bash gibt, wirds wohl auf einen reboot hinauslaufen. Irgendwas läuft auf meinen System fundamental falsch..
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel: Hast du ne Idee, wie ich das testen könnte?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Ist Dein System überhaupt up-to-date? Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? Bitte in nem NoPaste.
<RobBurkeOne> Relativ: Ist nen 14.04, bei dem ich gestern erst Updates eingespielt habe
<jokrebel> zeigst Du es oder nicht?
<RobBurkeOne> Wär die History-log für apt nicht sinnvoller?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und weil wir grad dabei sind auch noch ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a"
<jokrebel> und wenn Du meinst, darfst Du gerne das Log _zusätzlich_ nopasten ;-)
<RobBurkeOne> alright!
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel: ->  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420538/
<RobBurkeOne> brb reboot
<RobBurkeOne> re .. hab ich schon erwähnt, dass seit meinen Upgrade auf 14.04 stehts ein Blueman applet mitgestartet wird, obwohl ich überhaupt keinen bluetooth-Adapter habe?
<jokrebel> dann deinstallier es halt, wenn Du es nie brauchen wirst/willst
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und Fremdquellen hast Du da schon einige am laufen. Vielleicht kommen ja die Probleme auch da davon. Zeig mal Deine Source-List (und die Unterverzeichnisse)
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und wie siehts aus? Geht wieder alles? Zeigst Du Deine Quellenlisten her?
<PachiriSuu> servus
<MoritzJT> Kann man eine ext3 partition auf eine ext4 partition mit dd übertragen, oder wird dabei das dateisystem mit kopiert?
<ppq> das dateisystem wird mitkopiert, wenn du dd nutzt. wieso denn eigentlich dd?
<ppq> mach das einfach mit cp -a oder so, dateibasiert.
<MoritzJT> muss ich mir dabei um schreib und zugriffsrechte noch sorgen machen oder wird da alles ordentlich mti kopierT?
<ppq> MoritzJT, bei cp -a bleiben die rechte, besitztümer etc. erhalten. siehe 'man cp'
<MoritzJT> Danke
<ppq> wenn du dateien anderer nutzer kopierst, auf die du keine schreibrechte hast, mach es mit sudo
<ppq> äh, leserechte
<MoritzJT> Ich wollte mein rootfs vom NAND (pcDuino) auf MMC kopieren. Da gibt es ein tool für, aber es nutzt ext3, so wie es auch auf dem NAND ist. Das arbeitet mit DD
<MoritzJT> Auf der MMC möchte ich allerdings journaling für EXT4 ausschalten, daher kopiere ich jetzt mal mit cp -a
<MoritzJT> thx
<ppq> MoritzJT, das root-fs im laufenden system zu sichern ist keine gute idee
<ppq> hast du irgendeine möglichkeit, das read-only zu mounten und dann zu kopieren? von nem live-system aus? kenne diese pcduinos nicht
<MoritzJT> hmm ich kann nur von MMC oder NAND booten soweit.
<ppq> hm. usb? dann: mmc mit live-system booten, ziel-mmc im kartenleser per usb anschließen, dann kopieren
<MoritzJT> Allerdings kann ich während des bootvorgangs vor dem hochfahren von ubuntu noch in eine kommandozeile rein
<MoritzJT> da dürfte noch nichts gemounted sein
<MoritzJT> Ah, ja das macht sinn. Jetzt brauch ich noch eine neue MMC :P
<ppq> kann ja auch ne sd sein
<ppq> oder was auch immer
<ppq> kannst es ja später an einem richtigen rechner auf die mmc kopieren
<ppq> usb-stick geht natürlich auch
<MoritzJT> danke, ich probiere es gleich mal aus
<ppq> viel erfolg
<vohoo> ich nutze xubuntu. bekomme ich hier hilfe?
<dadrc> ja
<vohoo> vor ein paar Tagen zur 14.10 Version gewechselt, nun ist es so, das der Desktop nach dem Beenden von Programmen nicht sichtbar wird. Dh. ich sehe das letzte Programmfenster immer noch, obwohl es geschlossen ist?!
<sjulez> n'abend
<dadrc> vohoo, irgendwelche Fehlermeldung in ~/.xsession-errors oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<vohoo> dadrc: hm, das weiß ich nicht, ich schaue mal. (einfach mit dem editor?)
<dadrc> Joa, Texteditor deiner Wahl
<dadrc> (oder less, more, most, cat, …)
<sjulez> Ich hab nicht wirklich ein ubuntu-problem...mehr so ein debian problem :P ich habe meinem RasPi einen bt-controller spendiert, da er als audio-sink fungieren soll. der agent läuft, aber ich bekomme keine connection hin
<bekks> sjulez: In dem Fall ist ein Debian-Channel sinnvoller für deine Frage.
<vohoo> dadrc: die Datei ~/.xsession-errors finde ich nicht.   Die Andere hat vielleicht Fehler, ich kann das aber nicht sagen... http://pastebin.com/1kKWb8jK
<dadrc> vohoo, die ist normalerweise unsichtbar, musst versteckte Dateien anzeigen
<dadrc> Ist in Thunar glaub ich Strg+H
<vohoo> dadrc: das habe ich schon eingestellt. Muß es die Datei denn geben?!
<dadrc> Nö, muss nicht
<dadrc> xorglog sieht auch gut aus
<vohoo> dadrc: noch etwas, wenn ich ein Fenster verschiebe, dann wird der ganze Desktop mit dem Rand dieses Fensters "vollgeschmiert", so als ob es nicht richtig gelöscht und wieder neu dargestellt wird.
<vohoo> Ich sehe also nie den hinter liegenden Desktop.
<dadrc> Klingt, als würde das Programm zum Rendern des Desktops irgendwie spinnen
<vohoo> dadrc: ja - genau - aber welches ist das? Und wie mache ich das wieder heile?
<dadrc> xfdesktop ist dafür zuständig, bei xfce
<vohoo> Ich habe (ist ja Ubuntu) schon testweise eine andere Session gestartet. "Gnome" z.B. da Tritt das Problem nicht auf. 
<dadrc> läuft das gerade?
<vohoo> dadrc: ja, das läuft.
<vohoo> also xfce meine ich
<dadrc> guck mal nach, ob xfdesktop läuft
<dadrc> `ps aux | grep xfdesktop` in 'nem Terminal, zB
<vohoo> dadrc: uupps - wie schaue ich das nach... ah danke, da steht es schon...
<dasjoe> Und sonst mal im Menü zu den Einstellungen → Session and Startup (Übersetzung grad nicht zur Hand), dort den Reiter "Session" angucken
<vohoo> ps aux | grep xfdesktop zeigt:               vohoo   14931  0.0  0.1   5972  2104 pts/8    S+   21:19   0:00 grep --color=auto xfdesktop
<vohoo> also scheint es zu laufen
<dadrc> also nein
<dadrc> wenn das die einzige zeile ist, läuft es nicht
<dadrc> start das mal
<vohoo> einfach eintippen oder sudo?
<dadrc> einfach so
<vohoo> dadrc: klasse! sieht sehr gut aus. 
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich automatisch starten, das Ding
<vohoo> dadrc: jetzt ist die Frage warum startet das nicht selbst, bzw. wie stelle ich den Systemstart ein,
<dadrc> Guck mal oben, was dasjoe schrieb
<dadrc> Da kannst du sowas eintragen
<vohoo> ich schaue mal.
<dadrc> Benutzt du gespeicherte Sessions?
<dadrc> Also, hast du nach 'nem echten Neustart alle Programme wieder offen, die vorher aus waren?
<vohoo> dasjoe: danke für den Tipp auch an Dich, ich schaue da gerade mal. Es heißt natürlich: Sitzung und Startverhalten.
<vohoo> dadrc: nein, gespeicherte Sessions nutze ich nicht, und nach dem Starten wird immer genau 1 Programm auf dem Desktop gestartet. (Callibre holt meine Zeitungen ab und pusht sie auf mein Handy) 
<dadrc> Wie hast du das eingestellt?
<dadrc> Ich frage nur, weil xfce da so ein komisches Feature hat, was manchmal für komische Probleme mit den startenden Programmen sorgt
<vohoo> dadrc: ich habe das (glaube ich) genau wie oben gezeigt eingestellt. Unter Sitzung und Startverhalten.
<dadrc> Ah, dann ist gut
<vohoo> dadrc: Das hat allerdings schon mehrere (x)ubuntu updates überdauerT ;-)
<dadrc> Na, erstmal als Workaround kannst du da einfach auch xfdesktop eintragen
<vohoo> Kann ich sonst noch was tun? Weil sich Workaround so provisorisch anhört?
<dadrc> vohoo, jo, man könnte gucken, wo xfce das normalerweise startet 
<vohoo> dadrc: Kann diese komische Feature, was du ansprichst, damit etwas zu tun haben, das ich ebenfalls keinen Desktop mehr sehe, wenn das den Bildschirm abgeschaltet hat (oder ist das wahrscheinlich auch der fehlende XDesktop?)
<dadrc> zB auf einer Live-CD
<dadrc> vohoo, das ist der fehlende xfdesktop
<vohoo> dadrc: Ich danke erst einmal recht herzlich, und mache mal einen neustart. Gruß auch an dasjoe 
<stevieh> wie ist das? cryptsetup schreibt ja erstmal nicht die platte mit zufallsmuster voll, oder doch?
<stevieh> "Sollte man sich entscheiden, TRIM zu verwenden, sollte man auch auf das  initiale Überschreiben mit Zufallsdaten verzichten, da es in Verbindung  mit TRIM sowieso keine Sicherheit mehr bietet und so erstmal unnötig die  gesamte SSD vollschreibt."
<testdr> stevieh: ja - nein, es wird nicht gelöscht - d.h. man muss das händisch machen, wenn man es braucht
<stevieh> testdr: wie, ja -nein? ;-)
<stevieh> ok, nein. so schnell kann der eben keine 20 gig mit mustern überschrieben haben
<testdr> stevieh: ? -- Meine Antwort bestand aus 2 Teilen. Einmal die Antwort Deiner Frage und dann eine Ausführung
<stevieh> jut ;-)
<testdr> stevieh: wenn Du auf einer bereits benutzten Festplatte einen verschlüsselten Bereich anlegst, dann sind die alten Daten solange nicht komplett verschwunden solange nicht einmal der verschlüsselte Bereich komplett überschrieben wurde. Wenn die alten Daten sowieso "Müll" waren, dann ist das natürlich nicht unbedingt notwendig.
<stevieh> testdr: ne, das ist ne ganz neue ssd. Ich wollte nur vermeiden, dass cryptsetup da random erstmal alles vollschreibt
<x42> ich glaube es ist sinnvoll wenn cryptsetup die platte erstmal random vollschreibt
<x42> auch wenn vorher nichts drauf war
<x42> könnte sein, dass man sonst anhand der größe des random bereichs rückschlüsse auf den inhalt ziehen kann - bin aber kein crypto experte
<stevieh> x42: ja, das soll so sein, aber das ist für ne SSD halt recht ungünstig, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
<approach__> Hat jemand eine idee wie man bei einer ThinkPad Mini Dock Plus Series 3, Sound und lan einrichtet?
<bekks> So wie immer?
<approach__> Nope der Sound kommt von Notebook raus, nicht aus der Dockingstation :/
<stevieh> approach__: "eigentlich" sollte das einstellbar sein, oben im audio panel. wenn nicht, gabs diverse tricks in der alsa config
<stevieh> mussu mal gugln
<stevieh> und netzwerk geht auch nicht?
<approach__> stevieh: netzwerk geht auch net, bin mit wlan drine :/
<stevieh> approach__: hmm... was sagt lspci? Siehste da was?
<stevieh> der rest geht? ;-) Strom angeschlossen? 
<ubuntu887> Ahoi, hört sich das für euch nach Hardware oder Softwareproblem an? Hin und wieder beginnt am Laptop(Lenovo G50-30) unter Ubuntu 14.04 das Touchpad zu spinnen. Das äußert sich im Zappeln vom Zeiger, er ist dann nicht mehr wirklich gut steuerbar. Reboot behebt das Problem.
<approach__> stevieh: kann die nachricht vorhin an?
<approach__> ...willst du lachen weswegen es nicht ging?
<approach__> der lan kabel war net ganz drine :=P
<Fuchs> *das
<approach__> und nun kommt aus allen Lautsprechern sound raus :/
<approach__> naja man kann es zwar über console/alsamixer einstellen,... aber in mate haben die es wollen vergessen :)
<Hans-Martin> Naamt zusammen, ich versuche mein System auf eine neue Platte rüberzuschieben (die alte meckert mit S.M.A.R.T.-Fehlern). Jetzt habe ich wagemutig eine GPT-Partitionierung gemacht, bekomme aber mit gparted keine Bootloader-Partition angelegt. Diese Seite hier (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen) hilft mir auch nicht viel weiter, dort steht nur, dass man die Partition mit einem bestimmten Typ und GUID anlegen muss, aber mit gparted 
<Hans-Martin> kann ich das nicht :-(
<stevieh> approach__: ja, sowas kann immer gut sein. nimm halt unity ;-)
<approach__> Hans-Martin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<approach__> kann ddrescue empfehlen, verstehe nicht was du mit GRUB machen willst
<Hans-Martin> ehm, das hilft jetzt nicht wirklich bei meinem Problem. Meine Daten hab ich schon rüber kopiert, das war kein Thema. Jetzt will ich die neue Platte bootfähig machen.
<Hans-Martin> Und das Problem dabei ist, dass GRUB2 eine Bootloader-Partition mit einem bestimmten Typ braucht, die bekomme ich aber nicht angelegt mit gparted.
<approach__> stevieh: unity ist doch deprecated :D :D
<approach__> Hans-Martin: wieso willst du es bootfähig machen?
<Hans-Martin> weil die alte Platte bald den Geist aufgibt, und von irgendwas muss ich danach ja booten :-) Da bietet sich die neue Platte gerade so praktisch an.
<Hans-Martin> ah, es scheint, als ob die unformatierte Partition jetzt von grub-install doch verwendet wurde, auch wenn gparted komische Ausgaben gemacht hat. Vielleicht ist doch nicht alles so wirr...
<Hans-Martin> dann werde ich mal einen Boot von der neuen Platte versuchen. Bis später und danke!
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-12
<blingbling> jemand noch wach?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe mir vor langer Zeit mal ein Skript geschrieben, welches mir beim Start, auf meinen Gnome Shell Desktop ein Popupfenster mit diversen Infos zaubert. An diesem möchte ich etwas ändern. Damals wurde mir hier im Chat empfohlen das Skript in irgend einem versteckten Verzeichnis im Home es abzulegen, da es dort automatisch gestartet wird, bzw evtl. hab ichs sogar auch irgendwo einbinden müssen. Letztendlich finde ich nun die
<Lembert> ses Skript aber nicht mehr und hab auch keine Ahnung wo ich suchen sollte. Wo legt man sinnvollerweise sowas ab? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<stevieh> na, du weist doch sicher irgendeinen call aus dem script? Dann suchst du den mit find...
<Lembert> den dateinamen weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich weiß noch nen string aus einem api aufruf
<stevieh> grep -R
<dadrc> ~/.config/autostart?
<Ex> Moin Moin
<Exik> Moin Moin
<Exik> hab da mal eine Frage zu der variablen $LINENO
<Exik> bin gerade dabei die shell  und bash zu lernen auf linux. und bin gerade auf ein problem gestoßen wo ich nicht so richtig weiter weiß
<LetoThe2nd> stell einfach deine frage, so präzise wie möglich. wenn wer die antwort kennt, wird er/sie sie nennen.
<Exik> okay
<Exik> also das ist das script:
<LetoThe2nd> bitte nicht hier reinpasten
<Exik> kk
<LetoThe2nd> wenns länger als zwei oder drei zeilen ist, in einen pastebin-service
<Exik> so hier der link zum code
<Exik> https://piratenpad.de/p/nsa1hQkxbW
<Exik> mein problem damit ist das ich im Terminal keine zeigen Nummer ausgeben bekomme die bleibt einfach leer
<Fuchs> set -x   fehlt 
<Fuchs> (im Skript) 
<Fuchs> damit geht es dann wie gewuenscht
<Exik> wo muss denn das set -x hin ?
<Fuchs> meinetwegen unter die shebang (#!), aber Du kannst es auch nach dem ersten Kommentar platzierenb
<Fuchs> -b
<Fuchs> bevorzugt halt irgendwo am Anfang
<Exik> und das bewirkt was? und warum steht es im buch nicht so ist das ein Fehler von denn oder mach ich da was falsch
<Fuchs> wenn das immer noch nicht geht, dann ist ggf. /bin/sh bei Deiner Distribution / bei Ubuntu ein komischer Link, in dem Fall setz etwas vernuenftiges (wie die bash) 
<Fuchs> PS4 wird nur dann angezeigt, wenn set -x  gemacht wird. Ansonsten hast Du halt PS1, resp PS2 fuer subshells 
<Exik> ich benutze j ubuntu das heist oben bin/shell und nicht bin bin/sh nutzen macht mehr sin?
<Exik> so gebe ich das dann in der shell an da ist doch das -x
<Exik> sh -x ./prozdat
<Fuchs> wie waere es, wenn Du kurz das versuchst, was ich gesagt habe, 
<Fuchs> und wenn es nicht geht, dann versuchst Du eine andere Shell zu nehmen 
<dadrc> sh ist dash
<Fuchs> *schauder*
<Fuchs> gut, versuch es, vielleicht kann die dash das. Wenn es nicht geht (und nur dann, Reihenfolge ist wichtig), dann versuchst Du es mit /bin/bash an Stelle von. 
<Exik> also ich habe es versucht da ändert sich nix
<Fuchs> gut, dann versuchst Du es nun mit einer vernuenftigen shell, und, so am Rande, startest das Skript mit ./skript, 
<Fuchs> weil Du ja in der #!  sagst, welchen Interpreter er nehmen soll
<Fuchs> da ein sh vor dran zu haengen ist kontraproduktiv 
<Exik> wenn ich es nur mit ./ starte führt er nur das script aus aber gibt mir die Zeilen nicht aus also nur rein das script 
<Fuchs> mit /bin/bash als #!? 
<Fuchs> moment, ich sshe auf ein ubuntu, das kann nicht sein. 
<Exik> /bin/sh aber sh ist ja die bash
<Fuchs> angeblich eben nicht. Wie dem auch sei, soeben auf einem Ubuntu getestet: geht. 
<dadrc> Mein 14.04 hat dash als sh
<Exik> meins auch
<dadrc> dash != bash
<Fuchs> http://pastebin.com/1aRS8FmH
<Fuchs> wobei /bin/sh  bei mir bash ist, deswegen der Vorschlag, in der #!  das zu setzen
<Fuchs> dann bevorzugt das export des PS4  auch in das Skript, 
<Fuchs> weil ansonsten kann gut sein dass die bash, je nach dem ob login shell oder nicht, das sonst mitbekommt, wenn Du das in der dash setzt, das Skript dann aber mit der bash laeuft. 
<k1l_> user shells gehen auf bash aber /bin/sh geht bei ubuntu und debian auf dash
<Fuchs> waere dann eine Erklaerung, warum es mit /bin/sh nicht geht, aber deswegen habe ich ja empfohlen ...
<Exik> bin gerade total verwöhnt
<Exik> verwirrt
<Exik> ahhh es geht
<Exik> ok also ich muss bin/bash eingeben und nicht sh
<Fuchs> nein, 
<Exik> Fehler gefunden und da zu noch set -x
<Exik> also im script
<Fuchs> Du musst im Skript selber  1)  #!/bin/sh  mit  #!/bin/bash  ersetzen   2) set -x  ausfuehren  (optional aber empfohlen: 3) den export von PS4 da drin machen) 
<Exik> meinte ich ja :-)
<Fuchs> dann das Skript ausfuehrbar machen, falls noch nicht  (chmod +x, siehe mein paste), dann  ./meinskript.sh   an Stelle von sh -x meinskript.sh 
<Fuchs> dann geht es. 
<Exik> wo für ist denn genau das -x im script?
<Fuchs> wenn Du kein set -x machst, dann, wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, PS1 / PS2 verwendet
<Fuchs> damit PS4 genommen wird, musst Du set -x machen. 
<Exik> arg ja du hast recht :-) hatte ich übersehen-_-
<Fuchs> (waere ja auch doof wenn er _standardmaessig_ bei jedem Skript den prompt nehmen wuerde, der fuer debugging gemeint ist) 
<Exik> ja
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> es gibt sonst auch Kanaele zum Thema shellskripte auf freenode 
<Fuchs> aber ich denke fuer Dich zum Einstieg reicht auch etwas Lektuere :) 
<Exik> danke für die Hilfe :-) 
<Exik> hab ein buch hier über shell scripten
<Exik> von galileo 
<Fuchs> dann viel Erfolg und Spass. 
<Fuchs> Und keine Ursache :) 
<Exik> danke dir :-)
<charlotte__> Eine Website funktioniert flashmäßig an einem alten rechner mit 12.04 nicht. Es liegt nach auskunft vom verlag angeblich an Adobe Flash. Frage: Ist 14.04 mit flash besser ausgestattet oder haben die auch nur den alten noch unterstützten flashplayer?
<k1l_> peperflash wird benutzt da adobe ja keine linux version mehr rausbringt
<dadrc> chrom(e|ium) und pepperflash, jo
<charlotte__> ich weiß nicht was peperflash ist. 
<dadrc> Das Flashplugin von/für Google Chrome und Chromium
<charlotte__> also hieße das, google chrome installieren und dann ...?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> das sollte aber auch mit 12.04 klappen
<charlotte__> verstanden. das letzte mal hatte ich was gemacht an einem rechner als die verwaltung noch ganz anders war. Frage: was muss ich tun, um hier google chromium zu installieren? Stehts vielleicht im ubuntuuser und ich muss nur anklicken?
<k1l_> das paket chromium installieren
<charlotte__> verstanden. Ich weiß nicht, von welchem symbol aus es installiert wird. Aber du kannst mir den code für die shell geben, das müsste gehen.
<charlotte__> (in chromiumpaket ist vermute ich dann alles mit dabei)
<k1l_> chromium-browser ist das paket um genau zu sein
<k1l_> das kannst du mit deinem lieblings paketsystem program installieren
<charlotte__> ist klar. aber ich weiß nicht, wie man es installiert (um genau zu sein bin ich vor Jahren das letztemal an Ubuntu gesessen um was zu installieren. Softwareverwaltug ist was?
<k1l_> softwarecenter, apt-get install,....
<charlotte__> Sagst du mir es für apt-get bitte k1l
<charlotte__> Ja. Wie sieht das softwarecenter aus? welches symbol links ist das?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-Center
<charlotte__> Meine Frage ist viel trivialer. Ich kann systemeinstellungen finden aber nicht softwarecenter. Wie finde ich es, wie sieht das symbol aus oder wie rufe ich es auf?
<charlotte__> (unter Gnome wusste ich wo was ist, aber das ist ja ewig her.)
<k1l_> das habe ich doch gerade verlinkt oder nicht? je nachdem welchen desktop du da nutzt ist das auch alles total untershciedlich.
<k1l_> und wenn das ein unity ist, dann kannst du mit der maus über die symbole im starter halten und dann wird dort der name angezeigt.
<charlotte__> das hier ist der rechner meiner tochter und desktop, n aja, der standarddesktop eben
<charlotte__> ja, unity 
<charlotte__> ich bin mit der maus über die symbole links geglitten, fand aber kein softwarecenter
<k1l_> dann drück die windows taste und tippe softwarecenter
<charlotte__> windowstaste erzeugt etwas das aussieht wie softwarecenter
<k1l_> das ist die dash
<charlotte__> wenn ich in dieser dash softwarecenter eingebe kommt nix, aber bei software kommt etwas
<charlotte__> habs, ist jetzt links installiert.
<charlotte__> Wie weiter?
<charlotte__> einfach chromium-webbrowser anklicken?
<k1l_> du wolltest doch den chromium installieren
<charlotte__> ja, das will ich. 
<charlotte__> habs angeklickt
<charlotte__> kommt
<charlotte__> wohin jetzt klicken?
<k1l_> ich kann dir nicht sagen" jetzt die maus 2cm nach oben schieben, dann klicken, dann 3cm nach rechts, dann wieder klicken,..." das wird so nicht funktionieren, oder? also öffne das softwarecenter und installiere dort chromium.
<charlotte__> läuft
<charlotte__> ich gehe davon aus, dass pepperfish dann dabei sein wird
<charlotte__> Frage: wie kriege ich es dann in die leiste nach links rein?
<k1l_> du brauchst für 12.04 noch ein PPA für pepperflash
<charlotte__> ich weiß nicht, was ein PPA ist
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-and-later-cannot-detect-flash-plugin   hier die 1. anwort (grünes häkchen ) dann dort die anleitung fü 12.04 folgen
<k1l_> und links in die liste bekommst du die programme in dem du das programm startest. dann auf das icon in der leiste mit rechter maus und "im starter behalten" anklicken
<charlotte__> englische seite, hm
<jokrebel> charlotte__: In die Leiste bekommt man Programme in dem man sie per Dash sucht und dann einfach mit drag&drop reinzieht
<jokrebel> k1l_: Oder so
<charlotte__> danke jokrebel, ich mach erstmal das
<charlotte__> chromium find ich aber per angeklickt halten und rüberschieben ist nicht. Geht einfach nicht, obwohl ich chromium in der dash sehe
<charlotte__> ist in der seitenleiste jetzt.
<charlotte__> jetzt bitte nochmal kurz erklären, was PPA für pepperflash überhaupt bedeutet
<jokrebel> charlotte__: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/Plugins#Adobe-Flash
<k1l_> 12.04 kam 2012 raus. danach hat adobe die linux verison von flash eingestellt. deswegen musst du da ein ppa aktivieren, dass pepperflash bereithält für die alte ubuntu version
<charlotte__> Ja. Weiss ich k1l. dennoch weiß ich nicht was ein ppa ist, das ist chinesisch für mich
<k1l_> lesen > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<charlotte__> frage: ist in der shell folgendes richtig?: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME 
<k1l_> nein. du musst schon die großgeschriebenen wärter ersetzen mit denen die sinn machen
<charlotte__> Ja, K1l, ich weiß aber nicht, was sinn macht. Sagst dus mir. keine ahnung
<charlotte__> (ich weiß auch nicht, was ein wärter ist)
<k1l_> das ist in der anleitung enthalten, die du sicher schon zugemacht hast, weil sie englisch ist
<k1l_> *wörter
<charlotte__> Ja, mein englisch reicht höchstens für belletristik. Weiß schon nicht gut, ist aber halt leider so
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Folge doch einfach meinem Link und lies auch mal
<charlotte__> jokrebel, ich folge dem letzten von dir gegebenen link und lese nochmal
<k1l_> charlotte__: das ist keine raketenwissenschaft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-and-later-cannot-detect-flash-plugin 
<jokrebel> charlotte__: *Mit der Nase Draufstüps* ab hier: Da Pepper Flash für ältere Ubuntu-Versionen nicht zur Verfügung steht, ist...
<charlotte__> Ja, das hab ich ja gelesen jokrebel. Ich weiß nur jetzt nicht wies weitergeht
<charlotte__> (Hinweis: es ist ja nett, dass ihr mich erziehen wollt aber ich mach den ganzen kram hier nur weil jemand seine mofaprüfung sonst nicht hinkriegt. Langfristig bleib ich nicht bei Ubuntu, ist eben nicht mein Rechner. Sorry fürs dumm anstellen.)
<charlotte__> k1l lese ich das richtig, dass ich dazu im verzeichnis in den scheißordner wechseln müsste und in der shell eine Zeile vom chromium manipulieren müsste?
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Dann lass es den/die-jenigen selber machen. Hier gibt es kostenfreie, freiwillige Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe keine Blindenführer.
<charlotte__> Noch ne Frage: Wenn das Kind diesen Rechner auf 14.04 heben würde, dann müsste man nur chromium installieren und gut, weil pepperflash schon richtig dabei wäre
<charlotte__> jokrebel, danke, diejenige ist 12 und hat noch weniger ahnung als ich . Ich hab nämlich alles vergessen.
<charlotte__> jokrebel, kannst mir trotdem sagen ob ich im code rumsauen müsste oder nicht?
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Wo hast Du das denn her, dass man da "in den scheißordner wechseln müsste und in der shell eine Zeile vom chromium manipulieren"?
<charlotte__> jokrebel, das steht in dieser anleitung, der englischen von k1l_ 
<charlotte__> jokrebel, da steht wörtlich: Note that you need to configure Chromium to use Pepper Flash. To do this, open /etc/chromium-browser/default and add the following line to the end of the file on a new line:
<charlotte__> . /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer/pepflashplayer.sh
<charlotte__> ich lese das so, dass ich in den ordner müsste und in default was manipulieren
<jokrebel> ich werd die jetzt nicht lesen. Im deutschen Ubuntuusers-Wiki welches ich Dir schon vor 20 Minuten gab, steht da nicht davon soweit ich das überblicke.
<jokrebel> Aber ja - vermutlich wär es mit 14.04.1 LTS (die derzeit aktuelle Langzeit-Version) einfacher
<charlotte__> Ja, das stimmt jokrebel_
<charlotte__> Ich lese nochmal das deutsche, die quelle von k1l_ hat mich verwirrt
<k1l_> charlotte__: aktiver das PPA, installier pepperflash und guck ob es geht.
<jokrebel> charlotte__: seit wann darf man den Mofaschein schon mit 12 machen? 
<k1l_> wenn es nciht geht mach was noch dort stand. wenn es sofort geht, sei froh.
<charlotte__> man, man, man
<charlotte__> das ist der rechner meiner tochter. den scheißmofaführerschein macht mein sohn
<k1l_> ich werd jetzt nicht ein 12.04 installieren um dir dann zu sagen, dass du die maus 3cm nach oben schieben musst etc. du darfst ruhig deinen kopf benutzen. udn wenn du keine ahnung und keine lust hast, dann lass es. frag den, den der laptop gehört ob sie nicht das installieren kann. denn das wird sicher wesentlich schneller und einfacher sein
<jokrebel> lass doch bitte die Fäkalsprache. Was sollen Deine Kinder denken? ;-)
<charlotte__> also ab sudo apt-add-repository ppa:skunk/pepper-flash in dem englischen, worauf das deutsche verweist
<charlotte__> k1l, nein, ich hab derjenigen damals leider weil sie Ubuntu wollte weil ich es hatte das ding aufgesetzt
<charlotte__> rückwirkend ein fehler
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Klar ein Fehler. Weil kostenlose Blindeführer finden sich ja für andere Betriebssysteme zuhauf </IRONIE und OT>
<charlotte__>  du brauchst deinen witz nicht wiederholen jokrebel , wir haben schon gelacht
<charlotte__> aber danke fürs drausbringen, als xchat wakelte und ich rauswechselte#
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Sorry! Sollte nicht als Witz rüberkommen. Für kostenlosen Support bist Du aber für meine Begriffe ne Spur zu fordernd und auf der anderen Seite zu wenig zur selbstarbeit bereit. 
<|Frodo|> hallo!  /debootstrap/ diehnt laut wiki zur einrichtung einer chroot-umgebung. wenn ich gewünschte ubuntu-version und dist-archiv angebe, woher bekommt debootstrap dann die gpg-schlüssel zur verifikation der deb-pakete? oder werden gar keine signaturen gecheckt?
<charlotte__> jokrebel, zunächst einmal danke für euren versuch
<charlotte__> es ist aber so, dass ich momentan mit unity nullkommagarkeine ahnung habe
<charlotte__> ich dachte mir, chrome installieren und gut ist
<charlotte__> ist aber leider nicht so
<Red-Bull> hello
<jokrebel> das hat mit unity erstmal gar nichts zu tun.
<charlotte__> und selbst arbeiten ja, aber wenn ich nix verstehe
<Red-Bull> hat hier jemand unter ubuntu 14.04 mal libvirt compiled aus den sources?
<charlotte__> ich würde also eher sagen ich bin zu blöd dafür
<charlotte__> abgesehen davon bekam ich : sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer
<charlotte__> ich schließe daraus, dass es nicht geht
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Habe den Satz davor nicht verstanden.
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Der Entwickler des PPA hat das auch recht ausfühlich auf ner Seite (einen unterklick weiter von bereits verlinkten Seiten) https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/ubuntu/pepper-flash
<charlotte__> jokrebel, der Satz soll sagen: ich schließe aus dieser ausgabe an der schell, dass paperflusin nicht geht. Ich wollte aber wa anderes einkopieren.
<charlotte__> aber egal
<charlotte__> komisch, bei dem von dir eben verlinkten kommt bei mir im browser gar nix
<k1l_> du must schon die exacten befehle eintragen. wenn du die befehle falsch eingibst wird das nichts
<k1l_> <charlotte__> abgesehen davon bekam ich : sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer
<k1l_> der befehl ist z.b. falsch geschrieben
<jokrebel> charlotte__: Der gepastet Link funktioniert hier und leitet auf die Seite des PPA-Beteuers
<charlotte__> hm. ich schau mir das hier gesgte morgen noch mal als konserve an. danke für die mühe
<Red-Bull> hat hier jemand unter ubuntu 14.04 mal libvirt compiled aus den sources?
<jokrebel> Red-Bull: Und wenn jetzt 100 Ja's oder Nein's kämen?
<Red-Bull> jokrebel: naja ubuntu hat ja schon paar anderee settings in dem libvirt paket ... gibts da viel zu beachten?
<Red-Bull> er liest z.b. jetzt die configus aus /usr/local/etc
<Red-Bull> statt /etc/libvirt
<Red-Bull> obwohl ich angegeben habe
<Red-Bull> ./configure --prefix=/usr --localstatedir=/var --sysconfdir=/etc
<Red-Bull> kennst du dich da aus?
<testdr> Red-Bull: mmh - nein, kenne mich nicht aus. Aber was ich schon gesehen habe, das ist z.B. dass manche Konfigurationen nur als root funktionieren. Hängt natürlich vom Programm/Lib ab. Es gibt da "sudo dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc" (Optionen?) um aus der Ubuntu(Debian?)-Quelle alles zusammenzu"pappen".
<Red-Bull> thx
<dadrc> Ohne sudo
<Red-Bull> wie meinst du
<dadrc> Also, ist nicht nötig bei dpkg-buildpackage
<Red-Bull> naja das ich jetzt kein deb paket habe ist mir egal
<testdr> dadrc: leider wie ich sagte: Nein, bei speziellen Fällen. Einer ist z.B. dnsmasq (und es wird bestimmt noch andere geben). 
<dadrc> testdr, trotzdem erstmal ohne probieren
<Red-Bull> geht mir eher darum was ich alles beachten muss beim sources build.. weil er nimmt jetzt andere dirs für config etc.
<jokrebel> jo - _kein_ sudo und besser checkinstall verwenden
<jokrebel> für den Anfang http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<dadrc> checkinstall? nö
<dadrc> dpkg-buildpackage ist bei weitem das bessere programm, wenn man sich den source code über apt-get source geholt hat.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ach? Ich dachte dann ist es auch schön über die Paketverwaltung wieder entfernbar.
<dadrc> dpkg-buildpackage auch, das baut, wie der Name schon sagt, ein wunderschönes deb-Paket
<dadrc> Mit dem offiziellen Buildscript, das in jedem Ubuntu-Quellpaket drin ist.
<dadrc> checkinstall macht sowas ähnliches, aber viel kruder und mit 'nem Makefile
<jokrebel> dadrc: Und warum ist das dann in dem "...kopilieren"Artikel noch nicht mal erwähnt?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich hab die Version 14.10 und kann wenn ich Flash oefne nicht auf Zulassen klicken?!?!? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen
<DerProfessor> ?
<bekks> Wie öffnest du denn Flash?
<DerProfessor> Im Browser 
<bekks> Wie? Besuchst du eine bestimmt Seite, versuchst du eine swf Datei zu öffnen, doer was genau probierst Du?
<testdr> könnte sein, dass das flash-plugin für den browser gar nicht installiert wurde und deshalb die Auswahl in der Anzeige der flash-Datei im Fenster ausgegraut ist?
<DerProfessor> Doch in installiert es wird auch Richtig angezeigt aber wenn  man auf Zulassen klickt passiert nichts 
<testdr> DerProfessor: es wäre noch nützlich wenn die genaue Angabe des browsers vorhanden wäre, oder?
<bekks> Mit welchem Ubuntu, welchem Browser, welcher Flashversion, und welcher Seite?
<DerProfessor> Also ich hab es mit Mozilla und den von Google probiert bei beiden das selbe 
<DerProfessor> mom
<bekks> Das wiederum kann so nicht sein, da beide unterschiedliche Flash-Varianten verwenden.
<DerProfessor> Ubuntu 14.10, flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.411ubuntu1, http://klammtv.isedi.de/webclient/index.php
<DerProfessor> Doch is aber so
<bekks> Was ist das für eine URL?
<bekks> Ah, die nach der ich fragte :)
<bekks> Was sagt denn "about:plugins" zu Flash, in Mozilla?
<DerProfessor> Jo ;)
<DerProfessor> Aeh also KA war Du meinst?
<bekks> Tipp als URL "about:plugins" ein und drück Enter.
<DerProfessor> penH264-Videocodec zur Verfügung gestellt von Cisco Systems, Inc.
<DerProfessor>     Datei: 1.1
<DerProfessor>     Pfad: /home/martin/.mozilla/firefox/lwgxtqee.default/gmp-gmpopenh264/1.1
<DerProfessor>     Version: 1.1
<DerProfessor>     Status: Aktiviert
<DerProfessor>     Web-Video abspielen und Video-Chat verwenden.
<DerProfessor> us.w.
<DerProfessor> mom
<DerProfessor> Shockwave Flash
<DerProfessor>     Datei: libflashplayer.so
<DerProfessor>     Pfad: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<DerProfessor>     Version: 11.2.202.411
<DerProfessor>     Status: Aktiviert
<DerProfessor>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<bekks> Warum spammst du hier in den Channel?
<bekks> Benutz bitte einen Pastebin-Service, wie im Topic beschrieben.
<bekks> Interssant ist jetzt im Vergleich dazu mal die Ausgabe von Chrome (nicht Chromium), bzgl. der verwendeten Addons.
<DerProfessor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420543/
<DerProfessor> OK ich dachte chromium is Chrome ich bin noch ein Neuling 
<nubcake> hat wer ne idee, wieso ich sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop nicht erfolgreich ausführen kann? ( tasksel: Aptitude fehlgeschlagen (100)
<DerProfessor> In Linux 
<bekks> Chromium heisst schon nicht wie Chrome...
<bekks> nubcake: sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<DerProfessor> Jo Irrtum von mir 
<jokrebel> warum tasksel (und was ist das überhaupt?)
<bekks> tasksel ist ein Tool (das Tool, das auch der Installer auf dem Server ISO verwendet), um bestimmte Paketgruppen zu installieren.
<bekks> Warum man aber ausgerechnet damit versucht einen Desktop loszuwerden ist mir auch nicht gehuer :)
<bekks> *geheuer :)
<k1l> flash mit firefox ist hakelig. in chromium oder chrome sollte es laufen
<nubcake> bekks, "ungültige operation 'uninstall'"
<bekks> nubcake: Dann nimm remove :)
<DerProfessor> Also unter Chrome klappt es nur die Cam is Schwatz heh 
<jokrebel> Schwatz?
<stevieh> schwatt meinter
<DerProfessor> Also es ist nur zu dunkel 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Ein Bild von einer Wabcam ist zu dunkel?
<DerProfessor> Ja 
<DerProfessor> Von der USB so wie von der eingebauten 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Hab da auch so nen Kamerakandidaten. Dem helf ich dann mit qv4l2 auf die Sprünge. Bei mir heißt dort die Zauberoption: PowerLineFrequency auf 50 Hz stellen.
<DerProfessor> OK und wie mache ich das bitte?
<jokrebel> "sudo apt-get install qv4l2" als erstes
<DerProfessor> Muss ich da als Admin drin sein?
<DerProfessor> ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei.  Dieser Vorfall wird gemeldet. <-?
<k1l> ist das dein system?
<DerProfessor> Ja
<k1l> hast du mehrere user auf dem system?
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Ist es vielleicht kein Ubuntu?
<DerProfessor> Jja hab ich 
<DerProfessor> Ja 
<bekks> DerProfessor: Was sagt denn "lsb_release -a"?
<k1l> dann mach deinen user da mal zum "systemverwalter" in den systemeinstellungen->benutzer und gruppen
<DerProfessor> -Laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<DerProfessor> No LSB modules are available.
<DerProfessor> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<DerProfessor> Description:	Ubuntu 14.10
<DerProfessor> Release:	14.10
<DerProfessor> Codename:	utopic
<DerProfessor> martin@MC-Laptop:~$ 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Bei mehreren vorhandenen Usern solltest Du das natürlich mit einem User machen welcher Administrationsrechte hat 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: STOP
<DerProfessor> OK mom
<bekks> DerProfessor: Hör mit dem Spam auf.
<jokrebel> !paste > DerProfessor 
<jokrebel> wurde Dir bereits erklärt!
<DerProfessor> Re OK hab ich und jetzt?
<jokrebel> jetzt startest Du es über das Terminal
<k1l> jokrebel> "sudo apt-get install qv4l2" als erstes
<k1l> das sollte jetzt klappen
<DerProfessor> Hab ich gemacht
<jokrebel> dann im terminal "qv4l2" 
<jokrebel> das startet ein grafisches Programm mit dem Du alle möglichen Einstellungen Deiner Webcam justieren kannst.
<DerProfessor> Also wenn ich da aufneme klappt alles!!!
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. Bei mir sorgt die Einstellung von 50Hz bei der Frequenz im Reiter "User Control" dafür, dass das vorher völlig dunkle Bild plötzlich was zu sehnen zu Tage fördert.
<DerProfessor> aufnehme 
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung - Aufgenommen hab ich damit noch nie
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat das starten des Tools ja schon gereit um (vielleicht nur temporär!) die Cam passend einzustellen.
<DerProfessor> Wo stelle ich den da die 50Hz ein? Ich kann leider kein Englisch?
<Exik> moin again
<Exik> gibt es eigentlich eine schönere Variante bei einem macbook ubuntu neben meinem iOS zu installieren als mit diesem komisch bios fake und bootloader? würde eigendlich gerne denn Ost bootloader nutzen
<DerProfessor> Ah ich habts thx 
<DerProfessor> Fuer alles 
<Exik> osx meinte ich nicht ist
<Exik> ^^
<Exik> ost
<jomjom> Muss man bei ubuntu-server 14.04 irgendwo nen hacken setze dass der endlich meine öffentliche ipv6 annimmt?
<jomjom> also mit haken meine ich eher config ;)
<bekks> Konfigurier Sie? :)
<jomjom> alles auf dhcp
<bekks> Mit IPv6?
<jomjom> jap. server ist auf nem anderen gerät
<jomjom> aber er zeigt mir keine " scope global" 
<jomjom> scope global dynamic  schon, aber die ist nicht von außen pingbar.
<bekks> Hat dein DHCPv6 jemals funktioniert?
<jomjom> jap, hab ein billiges qnap nas daneben stehen
<jomjom> da hat es gleich funktioniert
<jomjom> interface dürfte auch passen: "iface p2p1 inet6 auto"
<jomjom> ja, das interface heißt wirklich so komisch...
<jomjom> Mein Gedanken war jetzt, hat der Ubuntu server iwo eine config in der er sagt: Nein Public ipv6 will ich nicht funktionieren lassen...
<jomjom> ?
<jomjom> bzw muss man das extra freigeben?
<bekks> jomjom: Kennst Du: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPv6 ?
<jomjom> bekks: jap, und das schaut auch soweit alles super aus. Auch ping6 usw klappt
<jomjom> lediglich von außen  bin ich nicht erreichbar
<jomjom> Auch die Privacy extensions bin ich mal durchgegangen, aber die dürften ja eigentlich nicht verhindern ne static:scope adresse zu bekommen
<jomjom> korrigiert mich bitte wenn cih wo falsch liege
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-13
<Red-Bull> guten morgen
<Exik> Moin
<Red-Bull> nutzt hier jemand libvirt und qemu-kvm unter ubuntu 14.04 ?
<dadrc> Bestimmt, aber frag doch einfach direkt, was du eigentlich wissen willst
<Red-Bull> oki also ich habe ubuntu 14.04 lts und habe jetzt aus den sources libvirt 1.2.10 und qemu 2.1.2 compiled
<Red-Bull> und jeweils mit make install installiert
<Red-Bull> jetzt komme ich allerdings nur noch mit user root
<Red-Bull> bei virsh auf die geräte bzw. mit vlirt-manager
<Red-Bull> jetzt ist meine frage ob das eigentlich egal ist.. oder ein derart hohes risiko, dass ich das wieder ändern sollte - weil default ist ja bei ubuntu libvirt-qemu:kvm
<dadrc> Hat das einen tieferen Sinn, dass du nicht die normalen Pakete nimmst?
<Red-Bull> hm
<Red-Bull> gewisse live/hot backups
<Red-Bull> laufen erst ab 1.2.10 qemu 2.1.2
<dadrc> ok
<Red-Bull> oder gibts backports ?
<dadrc> Frag nur, weil hier öfter mal Leute aufschlagen, die die neuste Version nur wollen, weil sie neu ist.
<Red-Bull> jo kein problem - würde auch gern alles aus den ubuntu paketen nehmen
<Red-Bull> bzw. habe ich ja getestet
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/ubuntu/virtualisation?field.series_filter=trusty ← der Typ baut frische Pakete für den ganzen Virtualisierungskram
<dadrc> Da ist zumindest qemu 2.1.2 drin
<Red-Bull> oh
<Red-Bull> sieht gut aus
<dadrc> Zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage: Sicherer ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn die Prozesse so wenig Rechte wie möglich haben, wobei mir spontan keine große Lücke einfällt, die du damit aufreißt
<Red-Bull> hmm jetzt hab ich aber das problem wie entferne ich wieder die selbst compilierten libvirt und qemu sachen? hatte ja kein .deb paket gebaut
<dadrc> Red-Bull, hoffen, dass das makefile uninstall als Target anbietet
<Red-Bull> hm
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, gucken, was `make install` macht und von Hand löschen
<Red-Bull> und die debs einfach drüber installieren?
<dadrc> Würd ich nicht tun, am Ende fehlt eine Datei oder wird nicht sauber überschrieben oder sonstwas.
<dadrc> Und für's nächste Mal: checkinstall
<dadrc> Macht quasi das Gleiche wie `make install`, baut aber ein Paket, 
<dadrc> Das kann man dann auch sauber deinstallieren
<Red-Bull> oki danke dadrc :) dann lass ich es erstmal so
<Red-Bull> muss ich halt root password login erlauben
<Skorpz> ja ich auch
<Skorpz> sorry falsche Channel
<sluggim> Hallo zusammen, Hat hier jemand zufällig gerade auch Probleme mit dem de-Mirror für apt?
<sluggim> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<rubberduck> sluggim: schon wieder?
<sluggim> rubberduck: Ich habe das zum ersten Mal. Ist das schon länger ein Problem?
<rubberduck> hatte das schon 3-4 mal und bin dann auf den uk mirror gewechselt.
<sluggim> rubberduck: kthx. dachte hier wär was gröberes im argen
<rubberduck> ich habs aufgegeben dem hinterherzuforschen.
<ppq> sluggim, änder einfach deine paketquellen zu (beispielsweise) "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt trusty main restricted universe multiverse", das gleiche ggf. für trusty-security, trusty-updates und trusty-backports.
<ppq> sluggim, dann wird automatisch ein mirror aus dem land genommen, in dem deine IP sitzt
<ppq> viele unis betreiben solche mirrors, die sind ziemlich flott angebunden
<sluggim> ppq: danke, werd ich bei gelegenheit ausprobieren. Bin jetzt erstmal auf archive. gewechselt
<zabert_> ppq: Danke für den Tipp! Probiere ich jetzt auch mal.
<zabert_> ppq: gut läuft das
<ppq> jo, keine ursache
<sluggim> ppq: Hab Probleme damit auf DigitalOcean-Servern. Der eine bekommt trotz Amsterdam Zone immer Mirrors aus Singapur..
<ppq> sluggim, merkwürdig.. steht das auch so beispielsweise bei ip2location.com? vielleicht ein falscher geo db eintrag
<sluggim> ppq: Ja, der liefer Singapur zurück
<sluggim> Ist auch nen komplett anderer IP-Bereich als bei unseren anderen DO-Servern. Aber laut tracepath steht der Server schon in Amsterdam ;)
<ppq> sluggim, hm, sonst mal den hoster anpingen, dass der bei maxmind (oder wer auch immer die db pflegt) das hier ausfüllt https://www.maxmind.com/en/correction
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn bei meinen xterms einen sichtbaren rand bei meinem 14.10er unity aussenrum?
<testdr> stevieh: nur beim xterm? Oder allen Fenstern?
<stevieh> testdr: nu, seit 14.04 ist im Standard unity theme, was mir sonst sehr gut gefällt, alles schwarz. Bzw. ja kann sein, dass alle fenster keine rahmen mehr haben, aber die anderen sind halt hell und haben schwarze schatten
<dadrc> stevieh, anderes theme nehmen
<dadrc> gibt ambient mit rahmen
<stevieh> dadrc: wo bekomm ich das?
<dadrc> weiß nicht, google
<testdr> stevieh: also das fing mit 12.04 an - da musste ich auch schon direkt im theme die Breite ändern - es hilft wenn Du ein theme hast, das schon breitere Rahmen hat, denn dann kannst Du Dich an den Einstellungen in der Konfiguration orientieren - die stehen irgendwo in /usr/share/themes....
<stevieh> tja. aber wo ;-)
<stevieh> ah ne, ich hab einfach mal die  Hintergrundfarbe im Terminal etwas heller gemacht, das reicht schon
<RobBurkeOne> Hi. Mal eine offtopic-Frage; Mein Router kickt meinen Laptop relativ regelmäßig aus dem WLAN, sobald ich youtube-Videos abspiele. Nicht bei jedem Video, aber scheinbar bei jedem Zweitem. Und vor allem abends, Tags ist es stabil. Der Fehler tritt distrounspezifisch auf, sogar unter Windows. Meist kommt mein Laptop dann nicht mehr herein, sofern ich den wireless Adapter nicht ab und anschalte. Jemand eine Idee? Schwarze Mag
<RobBurkeOne> am Werk?
<stevieh> klingt ja nach nem Fehler im router?
<phillip> RobBurkeOne: wenn offtopic warum nicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ?
<RobBurkeOne> phillip: Ist ein Punkt. Kannte den channel noch nicht...
<RobBurkeOne> stevieh: Vermute ich auch stark. 
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: check mal die wlan-Einstellungen - je nach Protokoll gibt es da Optionen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es da schon "Merkwürdigkeiten". Es gibt viel zu viele wlan-Protokolle.
<kraxxxer> hallo, kann man mit dieser verschlüsselungs anleitung(http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation) ein bestehendes system komplett verschlüsseln, ohne meine daten zu verlieren. backup habe ich bereits gemacht. bin  mir bloß nicht sicher ob es danach auch einspielen muss. 
<testdr> kraxxxer: die Alternate-Install-Iso erlaubt nicht so viele Konfigurationen wie die Mini/Server-Install-Iso -- je nach gewünschter Verschlüsselung kannst Du die nehmen - aber bei einer kompletten Festplattenverschlüsselung sind die alten Daten wohl futsch. Deslhalb die Server/Mini-Version - da kann man das gezielt manipulieren/modifizieren.
<RobBurkeOne> testdr:  Nur, wie erkenne ich solcher Merkwürdigkeiten?
<RobBurkeOne> Ich sollte evtl erwähnen, dass das ein 10 Jahre alte D-link ist, er einem Kabel-Deutschland-Modem vorgeschaltet ist
<kraxxxer> testdr: okay vielen dank für die antwort!
<koegs> der einfachheit halber mal nen vernünftigen Router kaufen? :)
<RobBurkeOne> koegs: Keine Alternative. Lieber das was man hat fitmachen :)
<koegs> du sagst selber, 10 Jahre alte Hardware, WLAN kackt ab, die 30 Euro sollte man investieren
<koegs> RobBurkeOne: sorry, geht ja im offtopic weiter :)
<stevieh> kraxxxer: ich hab gestern nach der anleitung mal versucht, mein System als Neuinstallation zu verschlüsseln, das ist gründlich in die Hose gegangen :-) 
<DaDa|Urka> Kann es im OS noch eine Einstellung geben, die verhindert, dass hdparm -y eine Auswirkung hat?
<jokrebel> DaDa|Urka: In welchem OS?
<DaDa|Urka> jokrebel: srry Ubuntu 14.04 x64
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, nein.
<jokrebel> DaDa|Urka: Was genau ist denn Dein Ziel?
<DaDa|Urka> Das zumindest die Platte bei hdparm -y in standby-Status fährt. Sie ist aber nach wie vor active/idle.
<stevieh> und die platte kann es?
<DaDa|Urka> Das wäre noch ein letzter Punkt den ich klären müsste. Sieht man das bei lshw?
<stevieh> k.a. ich denke, eher nicht. Das sieht man evtl. bei Tante Gugl
<DaDa|Urka> Wenn ich trottel das richt, wird das mit hdparm bei meiner SATA Platte schwierig..?
<stevieh> nein, das geht.
<DaDa|Urka> Es ist eine Samsung HD103SI
<stevieh> http://linuxwiki.de/hdparm
<stevieh> lies das mal
<DaDa|Urka> ja hab ich auch grad gesehen ,den APM Status umsetzen...
<DaDa|Urka> danke stevieh ich probiere das mal
<stevieh> ich glaub bei mir war das auch irgendwas mit den stromsparparametern, was das verhindert hatte.
<DaDa|Urka> Hat geklappt, thx
<heiko_> Hallo
<heiko_> Hatte eben das Phänomen, dass mein Lüfter am Notebook nicht mehr aus ging, selbst nachdem ich mich aus geloggt hatte. Im tty wurde mir mit sensors noch 28° angezeigt, normal sind so 38° idle (Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz). 
<heiko_> Wie sollte ich den Fehler untersuchen? wäre natürlich schlecht, wäre es umgedreht gewesen
<heiko_> xubuntu 14.10
<I-Punkt> kann ich die crontab eines Benutzer einsehen, wenn das System nicht gestartet ist, ich aber das Dateisystem vor mir habe? Sprich das, was bei crontab -e angezeigt wird.
<I-Punkt> Ubuntu aus Cubietruck auf SD-Karte im Laptop
<I-Punkt> habs gefunden. /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<tuor> hi, (ubuntu 14.10) mein pc meint beim booten, dass er /home/tuor/Pictures nicht mounten kann weil das device beschaeftigt sei. Ich soll M druecken zum manuel mounten oder warten. Warten bringt nichts. Ich kann es manuel mounten. Das funktioniert und er startet dann weiter. Was kann da los sein?
<tuor> Ich habe auch /home/tuor/Documents als abgetrennte partition. Diese wird ohne fehler gemountet.
<jokrebel> tuor: Und das ist ne eigene Partition? Primär? Sekundär? Unverschlüsselt? Welches Dateisystem?
<dasjoe> tuor: sicherstellen, dass die UUID in /etc/fstab mit der von Pictures übereinstimmt. "blkid" hilft dir
<jokrebel> tuor: Schon mal ein manuelles fsck (am besten von der LiveCD aus) drübergejagt? Und vor allem - ist ein Backup vorhanden?
<tuor> jokrebel, es ist unverschluesselt, ah sry, vergessen: lvm
<tuor> ext4
<tuor> dasjoe, ah ok. Schau ich mal.
<tuor> jokrebel, ja backup ist vorhanden. Nein noch nicht versucht.
<jokrebel> tuor: Aber bei LVM kann ich wenig mitreden...
<tuor> jokrebel, Ich werde mal eure Tipss durchgehen. Vielleicht finde ich das Problem ja. Thx schonmal.
<jokrebel> zabert_: Verbindungsprobleme?
<koegs> hm, das queen forever album hat ja ne schicke auswahl, wenn man eh nicht schon alle alben hätte :>
<koegs> hups, wc :)
<hsm> hallo kann mir jemand bei einem kleinen script helfen bzw eine frage dazu beantworten
<mgolisch> wenn du nicht fragst wirst du es nicht herausfinden
<mgolisch> :)
<hsm> mit welchen befhel kann ich alle nutzer mir anzeigen lassen ohne passwd
<hsm> echo " Derzeit sind hier an diesem Rechner" `users | wc -w`" von ca." `grep "/bin/bash" /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1 | wc -w`" Zungangsberechtigten Nutzern dieses Syste$
<hsm> das waäre die zeile ^^
<hsm> ist eben blos ne übung angeblich sollen da mehr als 1000 herauskommen
<Robert_Zenz> hsm, wieso nimmst du da cut mit wc -w anstatt einfach wc -l?
<hsm> bin noch ganz am anfang bin für jede tipp dankbar
<ppq> hsm, eingeloggte nutzer sieht man mit "who"
<hsm> lauf prof sollten da mehr als 1000 rauskommen
<mgolisch> 1000 user?
<ppq> das ist dann aber ein ziemlich großes system :o
<hsm> uni netwerk^^
<tiax_> man kann eingeloggte User schon auch mit users (coreutils) anzeigen lassen
<jokrebel> ist nicht die User-ID des ersten angelegten Nutzers 1000?
<tiax_> doch, aber davon ist doch nicht die Rede
<Satorisanja> Hallo guten Abend
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Namd
<Satorisanja> Der Dell Latitude D800 hatz einen CPU der PAE kann, aber xubuntu bzw ubuntu 14.04 setzt das irgendwie Voraus. Der kann nicht weiter booten was mach ich da?
<Satorisanja> hallo jokrebel
<k1l> der cpu kann kein pae meinst du
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Normal sollte es eher Probleme geben wenn die CPU _kein_ PAE kann. Ist das wirklich richtig formuliert von Dir.
<k1l> und ja, der d800 ist ne alte möhre
<k1l> lubuntu hat wohl noch nen nicht-pae kernel im einsatz. ansonsten musst du mal genauer beschreiben was da los ist
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE   das könnte helfen
<martin87> schönen guten abend 
<martin87> ist ja mega ruihg hier 
<k1l> macht ja nichts :)
<martin87> ja ist was drann dachte hier wäre action ^^
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-14
<k1l> kannst ja nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic  kommen zum quatschen
<martin87> achso was ist da eigentlich der unterschied zu dem hier ?? 
<k1l> hier gibts support für ubuntu, drüben kann man quatschen. so quatscht man hier nicht dazwischne wenn einer einem anderen hilft
<Satorisanja> wie misn das mit dem Dell jetzt?
<Ascon> moin @ll
<Ascon> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich ein cat 7 kabel mit RJ45 stecker nehmen kann ohne das es von der leistung wie cat 6 ist?
<LetoThe2nd> Ascon: kannst du uns sagen was die frage mit ubuntu spezifisch zu tun hat? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Ascon: kleiner tipp, falls nein - bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter. vielen dank!
<Ascon> naja ubuntu läuft als server und BS :D
<Ascon> ok ich connecte
<Lembert> Guten Morgen, beim runterfahren von Ubuntu14.10 dauert es bis zum ausschalten immer sehr lange. Er hängt meistens an einem Punkt namens "teamviewer service" oder so ähnlich. Wird dieser Dienst für teamviewer notwendigerweise benötigt? Wie kann ich den deaktivieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Lembert: ohne ein teamviewer nutzer zu sein, klingt das als solltest du mal hier schauen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/328519/why-teamviewer-keeps-running-in-the-background
<Lembert> vielen Dank, hat mir weitergeholfen
<setra> hello, gibt es ein tool mit dem man w8 rechner um mitternacht hochfahren kann (erwecken) dann in ein live image booten (d.h. bootloader weiss dass der rechner erweckt wurde) ein image machen und wieder schlafenlegen. am morgen kommt der user und merkt nix
<setra> oder eine toolchain die so etwas kann, denn redobackup ist cool, clonezilla auch, mir geht nur das zwischendrinnen ab, quasi ein intelligenter bootloader der nach systemzeit was anderes bootet.
<mgolisch> setra: pxe?
<mgolisch> so machen wir das
<setra> pxe ist nicht das problem, aber dann muss der rechner immer via pxe booten
<mgolisch> wir lassen die server alle von pxe booten und verändern einfach ob der rechner dann von der lokalen platte bootet oder eines der images von dem pxe server
<mgolisch> also wir ändern einfach die entsprechende configugration für den computer auf dem pxe server
<stevieh> moin
<mgolisch> ne bessere ide fällt mir nicht wirklich ein
<mgolisch> idee
<setra> habt ihr da ein custom LAN Rom, weil bei mir dauert das dann länger als normal
<mgolisch> was dauert länger?
<setra> die enumeriererei
<setra> das laden des ipxe
<setra> weil jetzt dauert das booten von w8 vom einschalten bis login <10s
<mgolisch> nein, wir verwenden immer das pxe bootrom der netwerkkarten
<mgolisch> hatte nie grosse probleme damit
<mgolisch> sind alle von intel
<setra> ok <- dell hier, was für ein boot rom ? muss schaun mom.
<setra> mgolisch, welche lösung hast du für das booten per pxe? was lädst du für ein pxe via network
<mgolisch> ich lass die kisten einfach vom netzwerk booten, ich chainloade kein anderes bootrom oder so
<setra> d.h. bootloader vom netzwerk und dann auf die platte...?!
<mgolisch> also auf dem pxe server ist pxelinux das lädt der client dann halt als bootloader sozusagen
<mgolisch> in dem default config file sind dann halt die ganzen images drin die man booten kann oder lokaler boot, und für alle rechner wo wir irgendwie automatisch booten darein, haben wir dann ein extra config file mit der mac addresse des clients, das kann man dann einfach editieren/patchen um zwischen lokalen boot und einem bestimmten image zu wechseln
<setra> ok alles klar, ich dachte es gibt da ein webif wo man die zeiten zum erwecken, mit welchem image... usw. eintragen kann ...
<mgolisch> ka evtl gibts sowas
<mgolisch> sollte ja nicht schwer sein sowaszu machen, musst ja nur die zeiten und den anderen kram irgendwo speichern, dann kannste per cronjob nen script ausführen was das umsetzt oder so
<Exik> moin
<Exik> gibt es irgendwo eine deutsche anleitung um ein tor exit point auf ein ubuntu server zu installieren?
<rubberduck> bist du des Wahnsinns?
<Exik> nee 
<Exik> um die deutschen Gesetze mach ich mir keine sorgen
<k1l_> hast du mal im wiki geguckt?
<Exik> ja wasch 
<Exik> was ich gefunden habe war immer nur überdesktop und nicht über terminal
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Server
<Exik> thx 
<Exik> :-)
<embik> Grüße an alle! :) das ist aber voll hier
<Exik> grüße zurück 
<Exik> so exit point läuft :-)
<BlackMage> embik: wieso? knapp 150 ist doch nicht viel
<embik> ich war bisher ehrlich gesagt noch in nicht so vielen IRC Chats ^^ und wenn waren das immer 10 bis 20
<Rolfi> Hallo, suche Anleitung, wie man ein Tablet mit Android 4.1.2 mit einem PC mit Ubuntu 12.04 per USB-Kabel verbindet. Bei meinen Recherchen find ich leider nur immer Infos über Ubuntu auf Tablets. Wahrscheinlich  fehlt mir einfach nur die richtige Fragestellung.
<dadrc> Was soll denn dann passieren, wenn du es verbunden hast?
<Rolfi> Ich möchte auf dem PC den Tablet sehen, d.h. auf dessen Daten zugreifen. 
<dadrc> Wenn dein Tablet das unterstützt (tun leider nur wenige Android-4-Geräte), sollte einfaches Anstecken reichen
<embik> so aus Interesse, was passiert denn aktuell wenn du das Tablet per USB anschließt?
<dadrc> Google hat den Mass-Storage-Modus rausgeworfen
<dadrc> Die meisten Androids können nur noch MTP
<tuor> Rolfi, ich weiss zwar nicht ob es eine einfacher variante gibt, ich verwende ADB
<Exik> wie schlecht -_- das ist von google
<tuor> Exik, ++
<dadrc> Ich hab auf meinen Geräten einen FTP-Server installiert, damit geht das ziemlich gut
<embik> ich hab ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Galaxy Nexus noch nie ein Problem mit MTP gehabt
<dadrc> Ich war nicht zufrieden
<dadrc> Naja, wenn du MTP probieren willst, mtpfs installieren
<Rolfi> embik: Android meldet: Als Mediengerät verbunden. Unter Ubuntu weiß ich nicht, wie ich es mounten soll. Ich möchte Dateien vom PC auf deas Tablet verschieben.
<tuor> wenn man nur die Photos will geht es gut, aber was ist wenn man auf den gesammten Speicher zugreiffen will?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/MTP hat schon ein paar Hinnweise dazu, ist aber noch nicht fertig
<tuor> Rolfi, siehst du es nicht in deinem Dateimanager?
<Rolfi> tuor: Leider nein.
<Rolfi> tuor: vermute, ich muß da etwas mounten.
<embik> @Rolfi, du könntest mal mit "sudo apt-get install mtpfs" im Terminal versuchen, ein benötigtes Paket zu installieren
<embik> wobei ich auch ehrlich gesagt sagen muss dass ich das Gefühl hab dass sich von 12.04 nach 14.04 viel mit MTP getan hat ... belegen kann ich das aber nicht
<Rolfi> embik: Danke für den Tipp. Leider sehe ich keinen Fortschritt. Müßte ich nicht unter Dash->Laufwerksverwaltung->Peripheriegeräte ddas Tablet sehen?
<embik> öhm, ich hab hier leider kein Unity, kann das also nicht nachvollziehen ... weiß jemand ob MTP Geräte sich da integriert?
<embik> ansonsten könntest du auch mal mit "sudo apt-get install mtp-tools" im Terminal ein Hilfetool installieren und dann per "sudo mtp-detect" im Terminal gucken, ob dein Gerät erkannt wird
<Rolfi> embik: wird im Listing erkannt. Hab also nur das Problem, wie ich die Dateien dort sehen kann.
<tuor> Rolfi, der ist zwar noch in Arbeit, aber vielleicht hilft es ja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/MTP
<embik> in dem Artikel gibts unter "udev-Regel" einen Abschnitt, der dir helfen könnte
<Rolfi> embik, tuor: Danke für die Hinweise. Bin Anfänger. Und Ubuntu 14.02 läuft nicht auf meinem PC. Verschiebe die Sache auf später. Trotzdem Danke für Eure Ratschläge. Schönen Abend.
<embik> mh, ich frag mich immer wieder wieso 12.04 noch läuft aber 14.04 nicht mehr oO
<testdr> embik: was für hardware? Vielleicht die Grafik? (herstellerangaben, lspci, lsusb, oder einfach die Ausgabe von lshw in ein pastebin hochladen und die url hier posten)
<embik> testdr: danke für die Hilfsbereitschaft, aber was ehrlich gesagt auf die Aussage von Rolfi bezogen dass 14.04 bei ihm nicht läuft ^^"
<testdr> embik: ach so - dann wäre das für Rolfi - und der ist schon wieder weg - prinzipiell gab es Änderungen von 12.04 -> 14.xx - am gravierendsten der Standarddesktop, da ist oft der Griff zu einer X/K/LUbuntu-Version sinnvoll und die jeweilige LiveVersion sollte zum Test dergleichen reichen. PAE für 32bit war (soweit ich weiß) schon bei 12.04 eine Vorraussetzung und andere CPU-Neuerungen auch.
<embik> öööh ... sind nicht 12.04 und 14.04 auf Unity7? ^^"
<bekks> embik: Ja, 14.10 auch noch.
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich noch mal mit meinem WebCam Problem. Uns zwar hab ich jetzt die Eingebaute Cam auf 50Hz stellen koennen doch die USB Cam nicht!? Wie kann ich bitte die USB Cam auch auf 50Hz stellen im qv4l2 stellen?
<DerProfessor> Ach so ich hab die 14.10 Version 
<DerProfessor> Ich bin gleich wieder da
<DerProfessor> Re
<embik> wb
<DerProfessor> thx
<DerProfessor> Ich bin mal afk
<MoritzJT> Hi, wie kann ich bei mke2fs den Fortschritt anzeigen?
<bekks> garnicht :)
<MoritzJT> super :D
<MoritzJT> Ich hab eine ehemalige ext3 partition mittels fdisk gelöscht und neu angelegt und auf ext4 formatiert
<MoritzJT> im terminal natürlich. dort bin ich dann kurz darauf auf root@partedmagic zurückgesprungen
<MoritzJT> gehe jetzt davon aus, dass es abgeschlossen ist und als ext4 mountbar?
<bekks> Wieso gehst du davon aus?
<MoritzJT> Bauchgefühl. Ich hatte es bisher so in Erinnerung, dass mke2fs der letzte Schritt sei, oder muss ich noch was tun?
<MoritzJT> mke2fs -t ext4 -E stripe-width=32 -m 0 -O ^has_journal -L pcDuino /dev/sdd2
<bekks> Wieso machst du nicht einfach ein "mkfs.ext4"?
<MoritzJT> weil ich da nicht die gleichen optionen für gefunden habe wie stripe-width. etc
<MoritzJT> es ging darum meine microSD als rootfs einzurichten
<bekks> Warum genau willst du den Kram denn setzen? Was genau versprichst du dir davon?
<MoritzJT> http://linux-howto-guide.blogspot.de/2009/10/increase-usb-flash-drive-write-speed.html
<bekks> Stripe-size bei einer einzelnen Platte zu benutzen ist Müll.
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Wohin soll die denn stripen, wenn nicht auf sich selbst?
<MoritzJT> ich häng hier an einem super langsamen NAND des pcDuino, deshalb wollte ich von sdcard booten und die perfektionieren
<MoritzJT> "I used ext4 because there is a way to tell it to specify a strip width to keep your filesystem aligned:"
<bekks> Dann zeig doch mal ein "lsn_release -a" :)
<MoritzJT> ich bin da ganz stupide einem tutorial gefolgt, wie üblich als noob :P
<MoritzJT> moment
<MoritzJT> lsn_release -a unter parted magic livesystem? Das wird nix
<bekks> Rüschtüsch. Und da wird wohl auch kein Ubuntu drauf laufen, auf dem pcduino, odeR? :)
<MoritzJT> doch tut es
<MoritzJT> auf dem pcduino läuft linaro / lubuntu
<MoritzJT> ursprünglich 12.07 mittlerweile bin ich auf 14.10 ubuntu mit lxde
<MoritzJT> was soll dir lsn_release sagen?
<bekks> Das sagt mir, was da aktuell drauf läuft.
<MoritzJT> das formatieren der speicherkarte mache ich unter parted magic, da mir das pcduino lubuntu sofort alles mögliche automounted und dann sich weigert überhaupt die partitionen anzufassen, selbst nach umount
<MoritzJT> ich mach den mal eben an, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wozu das nützlich ist ;-)
<bekks> mkfs.ext4 statt dem ganzen unnötigen Kram da oben.
<MoritzJT> also meinst du es lohnt nicht, die speicherkarte blocksize mäßig zu allignen?
<MoritzJT> okay, mkfs.ext4 müsste ja ebenso mit der no journal flag klar komme
<bekks> Das ist Müll.
<MoritzJT> mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal -L pcDuino /dev/sdd2
<MoritzJT> was ist müll? das mit der blocksize?
<bekks> ext4 zeichnet sich dadurch aus, ein Journal zu haben.
<bekks> Willst du kein Journal, nimm ext2.
<MoritzJT> ich dachte ext4 ist immer noch schneller ohne journal als ext2
<Ekkehardt> Die einenmessen dies, andere das.
<MoritzJT> überall in der raspberrypi szene etc wird mir empfohlen statt ext3 als rootfs ext4 ohne journal zu nehmen
<MoritzJT> under dispute sollte dort mal fett als disclaimer über den ganzen beratenden tutorials stehen :-/
<MoritzJT> ich informiere mich dahingehend noch einmal etwas tiefer. Danke für deine hilfe
<bekks> Gerne :)
<dreamon_> Kennt jemand ein Tool zum Schärfen von Videos? Kdenlive hat diesen "Effekt" nicht eingebaut. 
<webi> .
<webi> kann ubuntu nicht kommplett herunterfahren nur eine art "neustart"
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-15
<max__> moin
<Guest24531> ich suche ein einfaches shell-skript
<bekks> Ich habe ein einfaches shellscript.
<Guest24531> ich möchte viele unterverzeichnisse durchsuchen und mir für _jedes_ einzelne verzeichnis die anzahl der dateien anzeigen lassen
<Guest24531> über google habe ich viele skripte gefunden, die mir nur die gesamtzahl angeben
<Guest24531> zB: find . -maxdepth 3 -type d | wc -l
<bekks> Guest24531: http://superuser.com/questions/198817/recursively-count-all-the-files-in-a-directory
<Guest24531> das gibt mir nur die gesamtzahl
<Guest24531> ich möchte aber gerne die anzahl für jedes einzelne verzeichnis separat habne
<Guest24531> haben
<Guest24531> also z.b. ~/daten/a 10 dateien, ~/daten/b 20 dateien, ~/daten/c 150 dateien
<bekks> 10s google:
<bekks> find -maxdepth 1 -type d | while read -r dir; do printf "%s:\t" "$dir"; find "$dir" | wc -l; done
<Guest24531> DANKE!!!
<Guest24531> wie 10s? wonach hast du gesucht? ich habe gestern 1-2 stunden daran gesessen
<bekks> "linux recusively count files in directories"
<Guest24531> ich glaube, ich muss auf englisch suchen
<Guest24531> http://www.nullpointer.at/2012/04/15/dateien-zaehlen-unter-linux/
<Guest24531> @bekks: weitere frage: wenn ich eine verzeichniseben tiefer suchen möchte, was muss ich da ändern?
<Guest24531> ok, schon gesehen, wahrscheinlich maxdepth :-)
<benste> Moin, kurze Frage - nach meinem Update zu 14.10 ist leider mein desktop hintergrund weg - erst wenn ich nemo starte werden icons angezeigt, aber es gibt so fuzzy windows - unity dash und offene fenster werden ganz normal angezeigt, leider hab ich online zwar das ahnliche problem gefunden aber keine Lösung ... Compiz habe ich schon reseted
<benste> ach ja das Problem tritt sowohl in der rohversion mit Intel Treiber auf als auch jetzt mit erfolgreich installiertem AMD Treiber
<k1l_> ich wette, dass es da an nemo liegt.
<benste> ehrlich gesagt  - was ist zzt der default file manager in ubuntu - immer noch nautilus ? bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nemo manuell installiert hab ...
<benste> k1l_: meinste es bringt was dessen settings mal zu reseten ?
<Luyin> benste: ja nautilus
<k1l_> jo, nemo musst du manuell installiert haben. evlt hast du da ein PPA für aktiv
<benste> Luyin: danke - bin zzt nicht ganz up to date :)
<benste> dann entferne ichs mal ...
<k1l_> nautilus ist der standard filebrowser der gnome3 basis
<Luyin> stimmt, wenn du ne andere DE hast, haste evtl auchn andern file manager ,) ich hab thunar und nemo
<benste> ich nutz unity - deswegen die Frage :)
<benste> muss aber die gnome shell demnächst auch mal wieder ausprobieren
<k1l_> benste: unity ist auch eine shell für gnome. gnome-shell und unity sind beides shells für die gnome3 basis
<Luyin> sind aber schon stark unterschiedlich
<Luyin> in optik und funktion. nicht funktionsumfang unbedingt, aber bedienung sag ich mal
<k1l_> jagut, das ist so wie skoda, audi, porsche und vw teilweise die gleichen motoren nutzen, aber trotzdem anders aussehen.  gnome3 ist die basis.
<benste> ok hab nemo entfernt - sollte ich noch irgendwie nautilus neu installieren oder meint ihr es müsste so gehen nach nem logout ?
<embik> mal so eine Frage zum Thema Unity, wird Unity8 auch noch auf GNOME3 Basis laufen? nicht oder?
<k1l_> benste: hast du noch ein PPA aktiv? da kommen vlt noch andere sachen mit rein: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l_> embik: nein. das wird komplett eigeneständig
<Luyin> ach echt?
<embik> okay :D
 * Luyin lobt sich sein XFCE, das seit 200 Jahren nicht verändert wurde :D
<benste> k1l_: als laut grafischem tool müssten die alle deaktiviert sein ...
<benste> aber da ist ne menge drin
<embik> Luyin: wird xfce überhaupt noch weiter entwickelt? xd
<benste> k1l_: ists save einfach mal alle daraus zu löschen ?
<k1l_> benste: deaktiviert heisst nur, dass es da keine updates mehr gibt. aber trotzdem sind die installierten programme noch installiert.
<k1l_> benste: ppa-purge nutzen dafür
<benste> danke :)
<Luyin> embik: das ist leider das problem. viel zu wenig imho
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
 * Luyin findet ja mate ganz nett
<embik> das letzte mal als ich geguckt hab hatten die ihre Roadmap von 2012 komplett umgeschmissen und nix neues nachgereicht oder so ...
<Luyin> hab letztens mal cinnamon installiert, das find ich echt schick. ist aber ganz blöd zusammen mit xfce auf demselben rechner. deswegen nutz ich momentan doch wieder xfce
<k1l_> in den nächsten jahren wird es eh den wechsel zu wayland/MIR geben. da wird sich bei den desktops eine menge ändern
<embik> ich bin ja großer Fan von Pantheon :3
<Luyin> was ist das, embik ?
<embik> die DE von elementary OS
<Luyin> ach son mac-klon?
<embik> naja, wenn man das so sehen möchte ... ^^
<embik> ist halt einfach ein gutes Bedienkonzept :>
<k1l_> den einen ist ubuntu schon zuviel mac-like. den anderen noch nicht genug..... wie mans macht :)
 * Luyin steht auf 10k konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. und jede menge tastenkombinationen
<Luyin> deswegen hat cinnamon auch verkackt :D das hat gewisse kombis einfach ignoriert
<k1l_> Luyin: dann boote mal ein unity und halt die super taste gedrückt
<Luyin> k1l_: kenn ich. aber unity ist nicht (mehr) so meins
<embik> k1l_: ich muss dazu sagen ich hab noch nie einen Mac besessen und mag elementary OS trotzdem
<Luyin> k1l_: und was mich an unity wirklich, wirklich nervt, ist super+t. dass ich mir nicht aussuchen darf, was damit geöffnet wird.
<embik> ich orientiere mich da also eig an nichts :D und es gibt immer die Apple-Fans die bei alles und jedem schreien "das hatten wir zuerst"
<Luyin> ach, einfach ignorieren
<Luyin> btw, egtl gehört diese diskussion in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<benste> k1l_:  danke für den tipp mit dem file manager - ist tasächlich das problem gewesen 
<benste> http://askubuntu.com/questions/414817/make-nautilus-as-default-file-browser
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, lol
<k1l_> benste: np
<DerProfessor> Re
<matthias_> hallo, wie kann ich den mate lockscreen so modifizieren, dass das eingegebene password durch ein erstelltes skript verifiziert wird und dann je nach resultat der bildschirm entsperrt wird oder nicht?
<embik> ehm ... ich glaub ich versteh das gerade falsch
<embik> aber tut der Lockscreen nicht genau das?
<jokrebel> Passwort-Fishing?
 * jokrebel möchte kein Man-in-the-Middle Passwort-Abfrage-Script vor der eigentlichen Verifizierung haben und hofft, dass sowas gar nicht geht.
<matthias_> mein problem ist, dass ich ein ltsp server mit fat clients habe. ich möchte, dass das passwort nicht local gecheckt wird, so wie es jetzt ist sondern beim server.
<embik> würde mich sehr wundern wenn LightDM (oder was auch immer) das zulässt
<embik> was du suchst ist PAM matthias_
<embik> wie man das genau konfiguriert hab ich aber keinen Plan ...
<matthias_> embik: schade, aber danke
<embik> allerdings ist sowas ne komplizierte Angelegenheit, mit OpenLDAP, Kerberos und PAM
<embik> wenn ich deine Absicht richtig verstehe
<jokrebel> matthias_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/LDAP_Client_Authentifizierung kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: LDAP Client Authentifizierung › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<matthias_> jokrebel: ich überlege gerade ob es sich lohnt das zu installieren
<embik> ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Übung als Linuxadmin ... ^^"
<bazZ1> moin, was nimmt man unter lubuntu um einen dlna client aus seinem system zu machen?
<bazZ1> ich hab rygel und minidlna gefunden
<bazZ1> welches ist gängiger?
<c_korn> hallo, da gmx leider den XMPP dienst einstellen wird, habe ich einen account bei swissjabber erstellt. wenn ich jetzt in empathy (Ubuntu 14.10) die kontakte hinzufüge werden sie mit einem fragezeichen angezeigt und beim senden einer nachricht kommt der fehler "Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht »test«: Abgemeldet". empathy zeigt aber als status verfügbar.
<bazZti> kann mir jemand bei minidlna helfen? ich habe die config angepasst doch musik findet der media server keine
<bazZti> wie lange dauert es bis minidlna die ordner auf files gescannt hat?
<k1l_> kommt beim starten von minidlna irgendwelche meldung?
<bazZti> ich hab mir die website angeschaut und dort sagt er audioi file 0 und video files 0
<bazZti> start ist OK
<k1l_> hast du auch die richtige config?
<bazZti> etc minidlna.conf
<bazZti> ?
<bazZti> also der dienst läuft aber dateien findet der nicht
<bazZti> dauert das?
<k1l_> was sagt das logfile von minidlna?
<k1l_> /var/lib/minidlna.log
<k1l_> /var/lib/minidlna/minidlna.log
<k1l_> so
<k1l_> oder was hast du als "db_dir" in deiner conf angegeben?
<bazZti> db dir is default
<k1l_> default heisst?
<bazZti> db_dir=/var/cache/minidlna
<k1l_> ok, dann guck da nach was das log sagt
<bazZti> log hatte ich nich eingeshaltet
<bazZti> jetzt seh ichs
<bazZti> not accessible
<k1l_> bazZti: ok http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ReadyMedia  das gibt nochmal einen guten einstieg und hinweisen.
<kubine> Title: ReadyMedia › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bazZti> genau danach bin ich gegenagne beim einrichtgen
<bazZti> ich muss jnetzt nur noch hinbekommen die rechte zu biegen
<k1l_> ähm nein=
<bazZti> hm?
<bazZti> da steht not accessible zum media_dir
<k1l_> dann würden die rechte ja passen, wenn du der anleitung gefolgt wärst.
<k1l_> "Mit "db_dir" wird das Datenbank-Verzeichnis festgelegt, das manuell angelegt und mit entsprechenden Rechten versehen werden muss: "   ist noch im teil "konfiguration"
<bazZti> ich habe ja nicht das home verzeichnis genommen
<k1l_> von home redet da auch keiner
<bazZti> Homeverzeichnis einbindenSoll das eigene Homeverzeichnis als Quelle für Multimediadateien dienen, müssen die Rechte entsprechend gesetzt sein. Mehr Dateils enthält diese Diskussion im Forum.
<k1l_> du hast einfach nicht die anleitung befolgt also erzähl doch nicht so einen käse hier.
<k1l_> bazZti: lies hier bitte das nochmal durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ReadyMedia#Konfiguration  und mit lesen meine ich nicht einfach nur überfliegen und nach den befehlen suchen um die blind zu kopieren
<kubine> Title: ReadyMedia › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bazZti> berechtigung besteht für das db_dir
<bazZti> aber für das media dir nicht
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> Nutzt von Euch zufällig jemand LibreOffice unter Ubuntu? Das ist bei mir quasi unbenutzbar, da es alle paar Sekunden einfriert, also das Fenster wird unter unity grau und man kann nichts mehr machen, danach kann man wieder ein paar Sekunden arbeiten und das ganze wiederholt sich ständig... :-(
<k1l_> das ist nicht gut. da stimmt was nicht.
<k1l_> kommt denn eine fehlermeldung?
<eTeddy> nein leider keine
<eTeddy> ich habe dieses Phänomen leider seit anfang an
<eTeddy> hatte Ubuntu auch schon neu aufgesetzt - leider das gleiche
<eTeddy> ich kann hier auch keine Systemauslastung feststellen
<eTeddy> auch Festplatte, da mittlerweile SSD schließe ich aus
<eTeddy> hm... hat denn keiner eine Idee? vermutlich schlafen noch alle - wohl zu früh...
<Luyin> eTeddy: passiert das auch mit anderen programmen? schon mal in nem live-system versucht?
<eTeddy> Luyin: nur mit Libre*-Programmen
<eTeddy> was könnte es denn sein?
<Luyin> kA
<eTeddy> wo müsste ich suchen?
<Luyin> logs
<k1l_> eTeddy: mit blanko files oder sind das ms files?
<Luyin> müssten normale textdateien sein
<Luyin> was sind denn ms-files?
<k1l_> eTeddy: starte libre writer mal aus einem terminal und guck was da so angezeigt wird
<bekks> Warum benutzt Libreoffice denn mit normalen Textdateien? :)
<Luyin> ach ich depp, ich dachte teddy hätte die frage nach den file types gestellt
<Luyin> ignoriert meine antwort
<Luyin> ^^
<eTeddy> hm.. habs gerade auf der shell gestartet, da kommen gar keine ausgaben
<eTeddy> dummerweise hängt nun auch nichts -> murphys gesetz ;-)
<k1l_> friert es denn ein?
<eTeddy> Nee dummerweise nicht
<bekks> Dann ist doch gut :)
<eTeddy> ja jetzt schon und das nächste mal?
<eTeddy> ah... - moment
<eTeddy> kann das an autofs/cifs liegen? war gerade noch per vpn mit der firma verbunden
<bekks> Wenn du versuchst Dokumente darüber zu laden - ja.
<eTeddy> habe unter /mnt/net ein paar autofs-mountpoints liegen
<eTeddy> nee gleich beim starten ist es jetzt grau
<eTeddy> beim aufruf von mount stehen die jetzt nicht mehr erreichbaren shares drin
<eTeddy> greift libreoffice darauf zu?
<bekks> Das weisst nur Du, ob du Dateien von diesen Shares geöffnet hast/hattest.
<eTeddy> ja sicherlich irgendwann mal - aber wenn ich libreoffice jetzt nur starte sollte das doch damit nichts zu tun haben oder?
<eTeddy> komisch ich kann das gemountete share nicht unmounten, auch service autofs restart bzw. killall automount bringts nichts
<bekks> eTeddy: Du musst autofs stoppen :)
<daswort> hallo, ich suche ein programm mit dem man eine vcard Datei einließt und duplizierte einträgen zusammenführen kann. Gerne auch ein CLI tool. Irgend welche Ideen?
<bekks> Das sollte dein Mailclient können.
<matthias_> jokrebel: ich habe jetzt eine lösung gefunden
<matthias_> ich suche nur noch nach einer möglichkeit den vorhanden screen locker zu deactivieren
<eTeddy> ich habe das quasi wie hier beschrieben eingerichtet, lediglich mit einem timeout von 5 sekunden (http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/56-ubuntu-autofs)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu - Automount network share with autofs (at bernaerts.dyndns.org)
<eTeddy> kubine:  ja so hab ich das schon ewig drin - funktioniert auch - nur anscheinend mag libreoffice das nicht, bzw. das unmount bei nicht erreichbarkeit klappt nicht
<dasjoe> eTeddy: kubine ist nur'n Bot, der den Titel von der Seite hier anzeigt
<eTeddy> dasjoe:  ah ok
<matthias_> hallo ich habe mate und möchte den Befehl ändern der ausgeführt wird, wenn ich auf System -> Bildschirm sperren klicke
<matthias_> welche datei muss ich dazu ändern?
<bekks> Was versuchst du denn da? :)
<jokrebel> Mate? Ist das nun inziwschen/noch Ubuntu-Offiziell?
<matthias_> I'm pretty sure, that i found the path i edited it with nano /usr/share/applications/mate-screensaver-lock.desktop but it doesn't get executed. when i go to the folder via caja, and double click the file, it is working fine
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-16
<albatros> Hallo, ich nutze eine Zotac Zbox ID18 mit Ubuntu als MedienPC an meinem LG Fernseher. Es gibt da allerdings ein Problem: wenn ich den TV ausschalte während die ZBOX noch läuft, und ich den TV dann wieder einschalte, dann gibt die ZBOX kein Signal mehr über HDMI aus. Ich musste dann bis her die ZBOX über SSH wieder neustarten. Ist jemand solch ein Problem bekannt und weiß abhilfe?
<albatros> unter Windows ist das afaik kein Problem
<dasjoe> albatros: wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, per Fernbedienung Kommandos auszulösen würde ich "xrandr --auto" auf eine Taste legen und gucken, ob das vielleicht schon hilft
<dasjoe> Das schafft natürlich das eigentliche Problem nicht aus der Welt, aber vielleicht reicht dir das schon
<albatros> dasjoe: das könnte ich ja erstmal per ssh testen oder?
<dasjoe> albatros: jain. Dazu musst du aus der SSH-Session mit dem X sprechen können. Vielleicht hilft "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr --auto", kann dir aber nichts Genaueres sagen
<dasjoe> !ops > der jumssi spammt per Query
<albatros> dasjoe: danke das mit "DISPLAY:..." funktionierte 
<albatros> danke
<dasjoe> bekks, dadrc, TheInfinity?
<koegs> dasjoe: dann wende dich bitte an freenode
<bekks> dasjoe: Wir können nichts dagegen tun.
<dasjoe> koegs: klar, aber aus'm Channel kann man den ja schon werfen :)
<bekks> Wieso sollten wir jemanden aus dem Channel werfen deswegen?
<ThreeM> albatros, TV ist von Samsung?
<albatros> ThreeM: nein LG
<ThreeM> oh, jumssi ist in der tat ein spambot
<ThreeM> ein spanischer
<ThreeM> albatros, hmm ok, ich kenn das verhalten von samsung tvs
<koegs> basiert der MedienPC auf Unity oder XFCE?
<albatros> koegs: xfce
<koegs> da gibt es ein problem mit xfsettingsd
<koegs> zumindest mit nvidia-karten
<koegs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
<kubine> Title: Bug #1308105 “Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled” : Bugs : “nvidia-graphics-drivers-331” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<albatros> Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde mir mal eine aktuelle Version herunterladen und schauen ob das da gefixt wurde
 * nils_2 is away: weg
 * nils_2 is back (gone 00:00:03)
<ppq> nils_2, bitte nicht
<nils_2> sorry.... war ein test wegen einer fehlermeldung. dachte der mist wird nur in den aktuellen buffer geschickt und nicht in alle
<mrkramps> was bedeutet in einer PPD beim attribut cupsFilter das "cost"?
<ThreeM> "The cost is an arbitrary positive integer, used to calculate the relative impact a print job has on system load."
<PBeck> mrkramps: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/pdf_as_standard_print_job_format#Modify_the_cost_factors_of_already_existing_file_conversion_rules_in_CUPS
<kubine> Title: PDF as Standard Print Job Format | The Linux Foundation (at www.linuxfoundation.org)
<PBeck> mrkramps: allerdings verstehe ich es noch nicht ganz.
<mrkramps> PBeck, danke … das ist jetzt trotzdem schon mehr als ich bislang gefunden habe
<PBeck> In /etc/cups/mime.convs the filters to be used for any given MIME type are assigned. CUPS tries to construct a valid filter chain from the beginning to the end, also under the directive of the PPD. Every filter also has a virtual "cost" attached to it. In case there are different possible solutions CUPS takes the one with the "cheapest" sum.
<PBeck> es kann also mehrere filter geben und je nach wert im feld cost wird der niedrigste gewählt. Jetzt muss nur noch einer sagen was für filter das sind.
<mrkramps> das geht wohl tatsächlich nur darum einen filterkette in form von ps → pdf ps zu vermeiden
<mrkramps> *ps → pdf → ps
<mrkramps> PBeck, hast du generell eteas erfahrung mit cups und benutzerdefinierten filtern und ppds?
<PBeck> mrkramps: nicht wirklich. Habe nur gegoogelt ;)
<mrkramps> PBeck, immerhin erfolgreicher gegoogelt als ich ^^
<PBeck> mrkramps: suchwort => cost ppd cups
<mrkramps> hm, mit "cups ppd cost" hat er's bei mir irgendwie verkackt oO
<ThreeM> bei mir nicht ^^
<ubu> hi
<jimmyz> hi
<ubu>  hab probleme einen umts stick unter ubuntu 12.04 zum laufen zu kriegen
<ubu> huawei E3531
<ubu> kann vllt jemand helfen
<ubu> x64
<ubu> unter neue mobile breitbandverbindung kann ich den nicht auswählen
<ubu> ich kann nur "irgendein gerät" wählen
<sash_> ubu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217416
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Huawei E3531 does (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ubu> sash_: diese anleitung habe ich ausprobiert funktioniert nicht
<sash_> ubu: Hmm, schade. Kann nciht weiterhelfen, habe so Hardware nicht.
<ubu> danke
<ubu> hm
<ubu> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:15ca Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<ubu> hab natürlich die id angepasst
<ubu> oder muss ich die gleiche nehmen wie in der anleitung sash_?
<sash_> Nee, die, die dein Gerät tatsächlich ausspuckt.
<ubu> ^
<ubu> sash_: schau mal bitte http://pastebin.com/TJ9LVqhw
<kubine> Title: dmesg | tail [ 849.272211] scsi9 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0 [ 850.293670] scsi 9: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu> hat er ihn nun erkannt?
<sash_> ubu: Gib mir doch lieber mal lsusb
<ubu> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:15ca Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<ubu> das ist die zeile von lsusb
<ubu> hm
<sash_> ubu: Sorry, keine Ahnung. Ohne sowas selber zu haben und zu testen, ist das immer schwer zu supporten. 
<ubu> stimmt
<sash_> Ich persönlich (Und damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das der richtige Weg ist), würde mal mit ner 14.04 oder 14.10-CD testen, ob das funktioniert und dann ggf. updaten.
<sash_> Aber 12.04 wird ja noch supportet, deswegen sollte das schon irgendwie umsetzbar sein.
<ubu> sash_: öhm erkannt wird er ja wie funktioniert das den umts stick unter virtual box zum laufen zu bekommen?
<ubu> wollte den unlocken
<sash_> ubu: Guest-Additions installieren und dann USB-Device an die Box durchreichen.
<ubu> wie meinste durchreichen haste da ne anleitung?
<ubu> meinste als filter?
<sash_> ubu: Man kann da einfach unten rechts irgendwo nen Rechtsklick machen und dann durchreichen.
<ubu> kein usb gerät angeschlossen steht da
<ubu> meinst du das usb stecker icon?
<sash_> ubu: Glaube schon. Habe leider gerade kein Linux an zum selber gucken.
<ubu> k
<sash_> Und im Windows scheints hier keine VMs mehr zu geben, wieso auch immer O.o
<ubu> mit wine kann ich nicht unlocken
<ubu> öhm er findet den stick nicht
<ubu> ich weiß auch nicht
<ubu> sash_: 14.04 hab ich ja auch aufm desktop da geht das auch nicht wobei auf anderen 14.04 ging er
<ubu> irgendwie stimtm da was nicht
<sash_> ubu: Ja, klingt seltsam
<ubu> vllt liegts an den updates
<testdr> ubu: auch die möglicherweise nötige firmware für den usb-stick installiert?
<ubu> testdr: ne wie geht das?
<ubu> kann man nicht vorstellen das mein vater das installiert hat
<ubu> du vid war auch ne andere bei seinem desktop
<testdr> ubu: einmal gibt es das als paket, das nicht default installiert wird - nennt sich linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubu> also bei mir steht du huawei bei ihm stand richtig der typ usw
<testdr> ubu: und dann soll es ganz seltene Fälle geben, da muss man die firmware von der Herstellerseite sich besorgen.
<ubu> im software center?
<testdr> zum "Durchreichen eines usb-Devices" gibt es verschiedene Methoden und eine in qemu funktioniert mit der Option "-usb -device usb-host,hostbus=xyNr,hostaddr=Nummer  wobei die Angaben per lsusb ausgelesen werden können
<ubu> linux-firmware-nonfree ist schon die neueste Version
<ubu> irgendwie brauch man doch einen reinen windows pc
<ubu> um zu schauen ob der stick geht
<jokrebel> was ist das denn für Stick? Welches dateisystem? Was sagt GParted drüber? Normal sollte der auch unter nem reinen Ubuntu lesbar werden.
<ubu> umts stick jokrebel
<ubu> dateisystem hm ich hab da jetzt keine speicherkarte drin
<jokrebel> ah so - kein usb-Datenträger
<ubu> ne ;)
<testdr> ubu: hattest Du das schon gepostet? Weiter oben ist das nur von dem CD-Gerät Huawei
<ubu> testdr: was meinst du jetzt?
<ubu> von pastebin?
<jokrebel> ubu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer/UMTS-Checkliste kennst Du bereits?
<kubine> Title: UMTS-Checkliste › Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu> jokrebel: nein, ich schau mal
<ubu> ich hatte den bei meinem dad angeschlossen und da kam direkt ne pin abfrage bei 14.04.
<ubu> und bei mir geht weder was unter 12.04. oder aber 14.04
<ubu> was soll denn das
<ubu> jokrebel: muss rj45 raus?
<jokrebel> ubu: Was jetzt drauf schließen lässt, dass er vielleicht mit 14.04 inzwischen Out-of-the-box funktionieren könnte und über 12.04 nur mit Schmerzen funktionierbar sein könnte. Was genau verhindert ein (frühzeitiges) LTS-Upgrade auf 14.04?
<ubu> jokrebel: ich hab 14.04. auch aufm desktop
<ubu> da geht der auch nicht
<ubu> also irgendwas muss bei ihm anders seina ls bei meinen systemen
<testdr> ubu: hast Du denn wie in der Anleitung per "usb_modeswitch" in den Modemmodus geschaltet?
<jokrebel> ubu: Hast Du schon Zeit gefunden auch ein bisschen zu lesen in dem geposteten Link?
<ubu> jokrebel: einstellungen über apn sind doch unwichtig das system erkennt ihn nicht
<testdr> ubu: ich hab so Hardware noch nie gehabt, aber laut der Anleitung verhält sich der Stick einmal als Datenträger und einmal als Modem und muss dazu umgeschaltet werden
<ubu> testdr: okay wie funktioniert das?
<testdr> ubu: und nach Deiner obigen Angabe zu Produkt-ID funktionert das Ding zur Zeit als Datenträger
<ubu> okay
<testdr> ubu: lies das durch und vergleiche mit Deiner Hardware:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#Huawei-Sticks
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ubu: Also ich konnte diese Seite in der Zeit grad mal halbwegs überfliegen. So viel wie Du hier fleißig weiter getippt hast, hast Du das nicht. geschweige denn konzentiert komplett glesen,
<ubu> testdr: also war da snicht erfolgreich? -> 4. register vid : pid of the modem to the option driver using $echo "12d1 1506" >/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id
<jokrebel> wir wissen es nicht. 
<jokrebel> Da wir die selbe Hardware nicht vor uns haben. Und genau desshalb können wir nur Denkanstöße und Googleergebnisse liefern.
<ubu> ja danke dafür 
<ubu> mein problem ist das er den stick unter "neue mobile breitbandverbindung" nicht erkennt
<ubu> eine verbindung für dieses mobile breitbandgerät einrichten: und dann steht da einfach nur "irgendein gerät"
<ubu> bei vaddern konnte ich huawei auswählen
<ubu> raff ich nicht
<jokrebel> du schreibst zu viel und liest zu wenig
<testdr> ubu: Du kannst das so lange wiederholen wie Du willst - lies das in dem Link und es ist offensichtlich nicht nur das Eintragen einer neuen Produkt-ID in die USB-Driver-Liste - das muss vorher umgeschaltet werden usb_modemswitch
<NikP> Wie kann ich einen ganzen Haufen mp4s auf einmal nach .mov konvertieren?
<NikP> Also aufm Server in der Konsole ohne Grafische Hilfsprogramme.
<testdr> NikP: wenn Du weißt wie Du eine Konvertieren kannst, dann kannst Du das für alle automatisieren:   for mp4 in *.mp4; do konvertiere $mp4; done
<NikP> testdr: Soweit war ich auch schon, aber ich kenn halt einfach kein Konvertierungsprogramm für die Konsole. :D
<ubu> testdr: meinst du diesen link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217416
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Huawei E3531 does (at ubuntuforums.org)
<testdr> NikP: dann lautet Deine Frage also wie man überhaupt eine Datei konvertieren kann? Schon mal nach mplayer/mencoder, ffmpeg geschaut?
<testdr> ubu: ich hatte noch den gepostet:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#Huawei-Sticks
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NikP> testdr: ffmpeg hab ich zwar, aber die manpage finde ich schon sehr undurchsichtig. Kanns mir jemand erklären? :D
<ubu> testdr: 
<ubu> Looking for default devices ...
<ubu>  No devices in default mode found. Nothing to do. Bye.
<jokrebel> NikP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg
<kubine> Title: Videodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu> testdr: okay danke habs
<ubu> testdr: jetzt schaut das so aus: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<NikP> jokrebel: OK, danke!
<testdr> ubu: aha --kein Datenträger mehr - und jetzt sollte entweder automatisch schon der Treiber geladen werden oder man muss etwas nachhelfen und die Product-ID (die angezeigte) muss in der Treiberliste eingetragen werden (was Du ja schon mal geschrieben hattest)
<ubu> testdr: muss ich jetzt jedes mal switchen
<KrwllSchtl> hallo
<testdr> ubu: wahrscheinlich - und frage mich bitte nicht was sich der Hersteller dabei gedacht hat.
<testdr> ubu: wenn es funktiniert - dann schreibst Du die ? 3 Befehlszeilen auf (in eine Datei) und last die nach dem Login ausführen und wenn das funktioniert, dann kannst Du daran denken es immer beim booten in einem start-script (z.B. in /etc/rc2.d) ausführen zu lassen.
<ubu> testdr: momet ich teste das mal noch kurz
<ring0> ubu, also in dem jetzt dreimal geposteten link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#Huawei-Sticks steht auch wie man das automatisiert. vorausgesetzt, man liest es ;)
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu> ring0: okay danke
<ubu> jungs eine frage noch wo bekomme ich raus ob der stick simlock/netlock hat der ist von tchibo könnte der auch blau.de oder nettokom?
<jokrebel> frag Deinen Anbieter. Das hat nichts mit dem Stick und nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<ubu> k
<Cream2222> Hallo zusammen habe ein Problem mit einem RAID 5 kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<bekks> Das kommt auf dein Problem an.
<Cream2222> Bin eben nicht so ein erfahrener Linux user das problem ich probiere das RAID 5 wieder zu Mounten was auch geht aber ich sehe es nicht und kann es auch nicht mehr umounten
<bekks> und den ganzen satz bitte nochmal mit satzzeichen und einer brauchbaren problembeschreibung bitte :)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du das? Wenn du es nicht siehst - wie kannst du es dann mounten? Was ist das _eigentliche_ Problem? Und was ist vorher passiert?
<Cream2222> Also ganz von anfang und mit Satzzeichen. Ich habe ein Qnap Nas welche ich die Firmware weleche auf einer SSD ist neu aufsetzen musste.
<Cream2222> Nach dem aufsetzen war das RAID nicht mehr sichtbar für die Firmware. Also habe ich jetzt ein computer mit Ubuntu der neusten version aufgsetzt.
<Cream2222> Da habe ich jetzt mit sudo mdadm --assemble --scan die Raid wieder zusammen gefügt aber ich glaube es hat sie mir in der Falschen reihenfolge zusammen gesetzt
<bekks> Warum glaubst du das?
<bekks> Und warum erwartest du, dass du einfach so ein RAID eines QNAP unter Ubuntu zusammenbauen kannst?
<Cream2222> Weil die Minor reihenfolge nicht stimmt.
<Cream2222> Und sie mir auch in der ubuntu oberfläche nicht angezeigt wird.
<bekks> Woher weisst du dass Minor Reihenfolge nicht stimmt?
<bekks> Und in was für einer Oberfläche soll Dir denn ein zusammengebautes RAID (nicht verwechseln mit einem Dateisystem) angezeigt werden?
<Cream2222> Mit dem Detail befehl muss noch mal suchen welcher das genau war.
<Cream2222> Sorry ja im Dateisystem wird das laufwerk nicht angezeit
<bekks> Wieso sollte es denn dort angezeigt werden?
<bekks> Du musst das schon manuell mounten.
<bekks> Und nochmal: Und warum erwartest du, dass du einfach so ein RAID eines QNAP unter Ubuntu zusammenbauen kannst?
<bekks> Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
<Cream2222> Das habe ich gemountet.
<bekks> Dann siehst du es in der Ausgabe von "mount".
<Cream2222> Weil qnap auf Linux basiert und es sich um ein EXT4 handelt.
<bekks> "basiert" heisst nicht "funktioniert mit jedem anderen Linux".
<Cream2222> Ja und heisst auch aktiv
<bekks> Wenn du es in "mount" siehst - dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
<Cream2222> Ja aber wie kann ich auf die Daten zugreifen?
<bekks> cd /wohin/du/es/gemounted hast; und dann los.
<Cream2222> Die zwei RAID1 die die QNAP erstelt hat mit ca 500MB sehe ich im Dateiensystem aber das RAID 5 nicht
<bekks> Wo siehst du sie nicht? In "mount"?
<Cream2222> Puh ich merke gerade das ich wirklich anfänger bin.
<Cream2222> Die anderen hat es  mir nach dem mounten automatisch in Ubuntu angezeigt
<bekks> Vergiss diese grafische Oberfläche.
<bekks> Siehst du das gemountete RAID5 in "mount" oder nicht?
<Cream2222> cat /proc/mdstat eingebe she ich es als md1
<bekks> ZEig uns die Ausgabe bitte in einem Pastebin.
<Cream2222> Wart muss rasch den chat wechslen
<Cream2222_> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]  md321 : active raid1 sde5[3] sdd5[2] sdc5[1] sdb5[0]       8353728 blocks super 1.0 [4/4] [UUUU]       bitmap: 0/1 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk  md256 : active raid1 sde2[4](S) sdd2[3](S) sdc2[2] sdb2[1]       530112 blocks super 1.0 [2/2] [UU]       bitmap: 0/1 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk  md9 : active raid1 sde1[27] sdd1[26] sdc1[25] sdb1[24]
<Cream2222_> ehh sorry wie kann ich das für euch gut darh stellen?
<bekks> Benutz einen Pastebin.
<bekks> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ich sagte ja auch nicht "poaste das hier in den Channel"...
<Cream2222_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420588/
<kubine> Title: RAID › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cream2222_> Sorry eben bin neuling.
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn du es manuell mountest?
<Cream2222_> Kann es im moent nicht mal mehr umounten :(
<bekks> Du sagst did eganze Zeit dass du es weder siehst noch mounten kannst.
<bekks> Was denn nun?
<bekks> Siehst du es in "mount" oder nicht?
<Cream2222_> Wie kann ich das kontroliren? Habe nur ein Mount befehl mal gegeben aber eben kann es nicht sehen als Dateisystem.
<bekks> Dann lautet die Antwort "nein".
<bekks> Wieso willst du es denn dann unmounten?
<bekks> Und vor allem: wie probierst du das, wenn es nicht mal gemounted ist?
<Cream2222_> Finde dem befehl gerade nicht wie ich es gemountet habe. Mein Ziel wäre es die Daten auf dem Raid zu retten.
<bekks> Du hast es nicht gemounted.
<bekks> Dann würdest du es in "mount" sehen.
<Cream2222_> Wie kann ich das kontrollieren?
<bekks> In dem du "mount" eintippst...?
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer. Gute Nacht.
<Cream2222_> mount: can't find /dev/md1 in /etc/fstab
<Cream2222_> Sorry demfall gute naxht bekks
<Cream2222_> Kann mir sonst jemand hier helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-09
<k1l> und ja, es liegt an kali, weil weil die eben andere OS kennung etc nutzen
<mrkramps> ist kali nicht debian?
<k1l> jo stimmt, das haben sie auch geändert
<mrkramps> also geht da gar nichts mit ppas
<k1l> jo, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum wir leute mit kali und konsorten direkt zu deren support schicken :)
<me_xy> ich bin wohl zu blöd dazu das scheiss boot repair übers ppa zu installieren
<me_xy> wieso gehen ppa nicht unter debian? hab ja extra ne anleitung für kali gefunden fürs ppa
<k1l> bei kali wird das auch nichts
<me_xy> so habs
<me_xy> nur die falsche version drin gehabt, mit der richtigen gehts dann auch
<Julian123> hi, bin grade daran opencv zu kompilieren. make läuft durch aber ich bekomme die ganze zeit fehlermeldungen die so aussehen: "Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption »-Wstrict-prototypes« ist gültig für Ada/C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++ [standardmäßig aktiviert]"
<Julian123> was hat es mit diesen auf sich?
<David1977> absolut geraten: Ich denke, dass es was mit dem Compiler zu tun hat, der versucht was unter C++ zu compilieren, aber dafür eigentlich C braucht?!
<Julian123> na denn :D mal schaun ob der build so durchläuft
<David1977> wie gesagt...ist nur geraten
<geser> das ist nur eine Warnung, sollte also keine Probleme verursachen
<Julian123> ist durchgelaufen
<geser> Es wurde ein Compiler-Flag gesetzt, der für C++ keine Wirkung hat. Also wird darüber gewarnt (nicht das was man anderes erwartet und sich hinterher wundert).
<Julian123> aber seltsammerweiße hatte ich ne fehlermeldung während dem build
<Julian123> hab den build dann nochmal mit "make" gestartet und er hat da weitergemacht wo er abgebrochen hat und ist jetzt durchgelaufen
<Julian123> hab da wenig praxiserfahrung, kann das probleme machen oder eher nicht, hauptsache durchgelaufen?
<geser> eigentlich ja
<Julian123> ok auf was bezieht sich dein ja jetzt?^^
<geser> wenn es ein ernstes Problem wäre, dann würde es auch bei einem erneuten Aufruf von make zu einem Fehler kommen
<Julian123> alles klar danke dir
<rentier_> Huhu! Wie kann ich meinem System klarmachen, dass es beim Abmelden keine Sitzung speichern soll? (Xubuntu / Tahr)
<koegs> rentier_: den haken hast du entfernt beim abmelden?
<rentier_> koegs,  ja und auch den in der Sitzungs-Einstellung
<rentier_> des is ja des
<koegs> rentier_: dann schau mal ob noch was in ~/.cache/session ist und räum da auf
<rentier_> koegs, da ist ein zwei Tage altes Thumbnail von einem Fenster-Screenshot namens Default.png in einem weiteren Unterverzeichnis
<rentier_> koegs, ich weiß nicht, was das da macht, aber das wird doch wohl kaum die Speicherung von Sitzungen auslösen?
<Guest87951> hey habe ein compiliertes programm. über nen doppeklick lässt es sich nicht starten, aber wenn ich es ins terminal ziehe startet es.
<Guest87951> woran kann das liegen?
<koegs> rentier_: der generelle tip war immer dort aufzuräumen
<Guest87951> möchte eigentlich nur ne desktopverknüpfung, damit ich das programm direkt starten kann
<koegs> rentier_: bzw den ordner zu löschen
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: stichwort: .desktop datei, starter.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: einfach mal kurz googlen, gibt jede menge vorlagen dafür.
<Guest87951> hab ich auch schon probiert. funzt leider nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: "funzt leider nicht" ist keine fehlerbeschriebung, mit der irgendwer was anfangen kann.
<Guest87951> ja sorry :/
<k1l_> Guest87951: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-dateien
<Guest87951> wenn ich den starter im terminal öffne kommt  "keine berechtigung"
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: vielleicht solltest du sie ihm geben?
<k1l_> Guest87951: ganz wichtig dabei: nicht mit sudo und root rumfummeln. das brauchst du in deinem home verzeichnis nicht
<Guest87951> sondern?
<Guest87951> rechtsklick ausführbar ist auch angehakt
<LetoThe2nd> und welche rechte hat das eigentliche programm? darfst du das ausführen? greift das auf irgendwelche dinge zu, für die du nicht berechtigt bist?
<Guest87951> ist ein demoprogramm von opencv
<k1l_> Guest87951: immer mit root und sudo rumzuhampeln ist der sichere weg sich sein system zu zerschiessen. man nutzt das nur da, wo es auch wirklich sinn macht. im eigenen home verzeichnis (wo auch der desktop ist) ist das vollkommen überflüssig, weil eh alles deinem user gehört
<Guest87951> das is ja das komische übers terminal lässt es sich problemlos (mit "./dateiname") starten nur per doppellklick nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: im terminal als *USER* oder im terminal als *ROOT*?
<Guest87951> user
<Guest87951> hab btw xfce falls das wichtig ist
<LetoThe2nd> sollte es nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> und wem gehört die starter-datei? wie sehen die rechte daruf tatsächlich aus?
<Guest87951> erstellt mit user und liegt logischerweiße auch in /home/user/desktop
<LetoThe2nd> hm. schmeiss doch den starter plus ein ls -alh auf ihn in ein pastebin, bitte.
<Guest87951> http://pastebin.com/vrbsiW6d
<LetoThe2nd> schmeiss mal die leeren direktiven raus. und das ls-alh noch bitte.
<Guest87951> http://pastebin.com/sFt9n19X
<Guest87951> nochmal beides
<Guest87951> hier noch die datei welche ich aufrufe ("-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root    32K Nov  9 09:30 cpp-tutorial-objectDetection")
<LetoThe2nd> setz mal chmod a+x auf den starter.
<Guest87951> bringt leider nichts
<geser> welcher Aufruf steht im Starter?
<geser> ah, sehe ich im pastebin
<Guest87951> wollt grad sagen ;)
<gugaua> ich habe eine Frage, Ich hab ein Master Master Mysql sync ohne Daten... Mein Ziel ist es Daten reinzuschreiben ohne das die Table gelockt wird wenn ich eine 1GB große Datenbank in Server 1 zu importieren während ich in Server 2 Schreibe.... geht das?
<gugaua> zu importieren versuche*
<Guest87951> mit dem chmod bringt er mir jetzt "Zeile 1: [Desktop: Kommando nicht gefunden." wenn ich es übers terminal starte
<LetoThe2nd> Guest87951: .desktop files kann man nicht direkt im terminal starten. wenn dann musst du nen sheband mit xdg-open vorn dran setzen (sagt zumindest das wiki)
<Guest87951> hmm das sagt mir jetzt alles nichts :/
<jhu> Hallo, habe Ubuntu 12.04 (Arbeit) und seit heute kann ich weder die Mauseinstellungen ändern (Linkshänder), noch das Tastaturlayout. Beides ist zwar mit Oberfläche möglich, hat aber keinen Effekt. Die Vorschau für Tastaturbelegungen (Keyboard Layout --> Layouts --> Tastaturicon links) zeigt immer ein deutsches Layout an, auch wenn ich z.B. ein US-Layout links ausgewählt habe. Ich verwende Gnome Shell 3.4
<jhu> Ideen? Habe schon .gnome* gelöscht und neu gestartet, kein Effekt
<jhu> Von mir aus können alle GNOME-Einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden, habe eh nicht viel geändert.
<kais3n> Hallo, ist hier jemand, der sich mit ceph, glusterfs drbd nfs Clustern auskennt?
<_moep_> das ist schon ziemlich meta^^
<_moep_> würde fast darauf tippen, dass dir in den ceph/glusterfs channeln besser geholfen werden kann, weil jmd genau das gleiche problem auch schon mal hatte
<_moep_> aber auch da solltest du konkret fragen
<kais3n> Hintergund ist folgender
<kais3n> Ich hab 6 alte Server rumstehen.
<kais3n> Dazu noch 16x37GB SAS + 10x2TB Platten
<kais3n> Die würde ich gerne als Storage für eine Xen Server Umgebung hernehmen. Das ganze ist eigentlich nur zum rumspielen
<kais3n> Wir hatten die auch schon als NFS Cluster am laufen. Problem hierbei ist nur, dass das NFS nur im asycron schnell ist.
<kais3n> Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob GlusterFS Ceph etc. das richtige ist oder es andere kostenfreie Storage Lösungen auf Linuxbasis gibt
<frostschutz> probiers aus
<sdx23> kais3n: das sinnvoll zu beurteilen sind deine Anforderungen viel zu schwammig.
<kais3n> OK dann versuche ich es anders zu formulieren. Ich hatte mir schon zwei NFS Cluster mit DRBD sync aufgebaut. Lief auch alles. Problem war hier eben nur, wenn eine VM am Schreiben war, war der Performance hinüber, es sei denn man hat den NFS Share async betrieben.
<kais3n> Deswegen hab ich mich auf die Suche gemacht, was es für Alternativen gibt. Dabei bin ich eben über GlusterFS und Ceph gestolpert. Leider ist es hier etwas schwierig Informationen zu bekommen, wie was und wo.
<kais3n> Wenn jetzt hier jemand wäre, der sich mit dem Thema bereits auseinander gesetzt hat, hätte man etwas Erfahrungen austauschen können.
<kais3n> Installation usw. mach ich dann schon selber :)
<otto_> hallo
<blackboxsilber> tag
<jokrebel> lässt sich eine LTS-Distributions-Upgrade auch per do-release-upgrade durchführen?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, LTS → LTS?
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Ja. Aber scheint er eh korrekt zu machen.
<mrkramps> sollte tatsächlich kein problem sein
<me_xy> ppq ich habs hinbekommen, das boot-repair hat mir schlussendlich alles kaputt gemacht
<me_xy> nacher war weder linux noch windows bootbar
<ppq> \o/
<me_xy> hab dann mit mit nem usb stick mit ner win10 dvd drauf gebootet
<me_xy> dort die konsole aufgemacht
<me_xy> wollte das bcd neu erstellen lassen
<me_xy> ging nicht weil er sagte dass die id auf mehrere geräte zutrifft
<me_xy> hab dann festgestellt dass die system und die efi partition beide die gleiche guid haben
<me_xy> und zwar der efi partition
<me_xy> hab dann die efi partition gelöscht, mit diskpart die id der system partition richtig gesetzt und dann die efi partition neu angelegt und das bcd neu erstellen lassen
<me_xy> quasi ne operation am offenen herzen
<me_xy> ohne backup
<ppq> jo, backups sind ja auch was für weicheier
<ppq> :)
<me_xy> naja, die alte disk gabs schon noch, die daten habe ich aber nur noch auf der neuen gehabt, das system wäre noch auf der alten disk gewesen, die ist aber schon bei meinem vater
<me_xy> und ja das wäre 3stunden weg zu ihm
<jokrebel> Merke: Nie Schritt 2 vor Schritt 1 tun ;-)
<Diomedes> Hey. Jemand hier, der Windows in einer VM mit VGA Passthrough betreibt?
<jokrebel> selbst wenn; wo ist der Bezug zu Ubuntu? Diomedes 
<Diomedes> jokrebel, mit Ubuntu als Host.
<jokrebel> Ah, na immerhin. Und das ist welches Ubuntu? Und die VM ist...?
<Diomedes> Die Oberfläche sollte dafür relativ unerheblich sein, beim VM-Programm bin ich offen für alles. In Normalfall aber wohl KVM mit Qemu.
<Diomedes> Gäbe es sonst einen besseren Kanal dafür? #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder was anderes?
<jokrebel> Diomedes: Wenn es noch gar kein konkretes "Problem" damit gibt, sondern das eher eine Umfrage oder Erfahrungsberichtabfrage sein soll, wäre der Offtopic-Kanal sicher besser. Oder halt gleich ein KVM/Quem-Kanal. 
<Diomedes> Ja, das ist es wohl eher. Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass es kaum Leute gibt, die sowas haben. Und es hat halt was mit KVM und Qemu zu tun, aber auch mit GRUB, Kernel, Ubuntu und Hardware sowie wahrscheinlich noch einigen anderen Feldern.
<jokrebel> an was kann man erkennen wie lange (nach dem Download) die Installation bei einem do-release-upgrade noch brauchen wird?
<Anf> Guten Abend. Wollte mal fragen, ich hab seit kurzem immer ab und zu eine kleine Fehler meldung "herunterladen von zusätzlichen datendateien schlug fehl Packet: ttf-mscorefonts-installer". Ich hab Wine1.6:i386 installiert, seit dem kommt die Meldung. Aber ich hab keine Fremd Quellen oder ähnliches eingetragen. Wieso können die Daten für das Packet nicht geholt werde?
<jokrebel> Anf: Du kennst das Spiel! Bitte die komplette Meldung wenn Du es im Terminal versuchst.
<Anf> Was im Terminal Versuche? Ich hab hier nur die Fehlermeldung die regelmässig kommt. 
<jokrebel> Wenn Du _was_ tust?
<bekks> Installier das Paket in einem Terminal, schieb die ganze Fehlermeldung in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Du kennst das.
<Anf> ok, das wusste ich nicht. Das ich das Packet installieren versuchen soll, ich dachte man kann es in der Meldung irgendwie lösen.
<bekks> Das wusstest Du.
<bekks> Das erzählen wir JEDES Mal, wenn du hier mit einem "Fehler" aufschlägst.
<bekks> Und es heisst IMMER NOCH "Paket".
<ThreeM> es ist wohl montag xD
<ThreeM> ich verspühre montagsstimmung
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13210936/
<bekks> Ich sehe da keine Fehlermeldung :)
<Anf> Im Terminal nicht, ich hab auch geschrieben, das ich eine Fehler Meldung, ein Fester öffnet. Und da die Fehler melldung steht
<mrkramps> kann auch keine fehlermeldung dabei geben
<mrkramps> das paket wurde sauber installiert
<mrkramps> nur das, was das paket eigentlich machen soll, das funktioniert nicht, weil der download der schriftarten mit einer zeitüberschreitung abbricht
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13210953/
<mrkramps> das passiert hin und wieder auch mal mit dem flashplugin-installer
<mrkramps> einfach das paket einmal neu installieren
<Anf> sudo apt-get reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<mrkramps> apt-get install --reinstall
<mrkramps> aber ansonsten schon der richtige ansatz ;)
<Anf> Super, vielen Dank. Werde ich versuche.
<agentsoul> ist da ein allegemeines Problem mit dem "Wine Team PPA" unter 15.10 ich kann wine1.7 nicht installieren u.a. wine1.7-amd64 hängt von libgphoto2-port10 ab 15.10 kommt mir port12. Geht das allen so oder hab ich da irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht?
<bekks> Dann musst Du dich an die Maintainer des PPA wenden, damit die das beheben.
<Anf> Ic hab extra die version 1.6 in 32 bit installiert, den nur mit dieser version läuft MS Office 2007 sauber. Zu der 1.7 Verion kann ich nichts sagen.
<agentsoul> ja denen habe ich bereits vor einigen Tagen geschrieben. Die Frage ist ob das ein Problem bei mir ist oder auch andere das haben. Könnte es quasi an mir liegen.
<agentsoul> Anf: bei mir umgekehrt ich habe software die nur unter 1.7 läuft
<bekks> Die Abhängigkeiten von Paketen werden in den Paketen definiert, nicht auf dem Clientcomputer.
<bekks> Es liegt am PPA.
<agentsoul> ich dachte an sowas wie aus irgendeinem Grund vesucht es für 15.04 zu installieren oder so etwas
<bekks> Welche Paketversion genau wird denn versucht zu installieren?
<bekks> also von win1.7 ?
<agentsoul> 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1
<mimibuntu> Hallo, habe gerade eine externe Festplatte angeschlossen und wollte einige Daten darauf speichern, doch unglücklicherweise verlangt diese ständig root rechte, sie ist ganz normal eingesteckt und auto gemounted worden
<mimibuntu> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die rechte für die externe Festplatte zu ändern?
<mrkramps> mimibuntu, welches dateisystem verwendet die externe festplatte?
<mimibuntu> mrkramps: ich vermute das ist fat32, gibt es eine möglichkeit das schnell heraus zu finden? 
<sdx23> mount | grep media
<mimibuntu> also die externe Festplatte ist 
<mimibuntu> also die externe Festplatte ist hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<mimibuntu> fdisk zeigt das zumindest an
<bekks> Das ist ein Partitionstype, kein Dateisystem.
<nagetier> mimibuntu, was sdx23 sagte
<mimibuntu> nagetier: Was davon ist das Dateisystem? /dev/sdb1 on /media/galina/Seagate type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2)
<nagetier> vfat
<bekks> "type vfat" :P
<sdx23> da ist alles korrekt. Wann kommt die Meldung mit den root-Rechten? Wie lautet sie genau?
<mimibuntu> bekks: "Das ist ein Partitionstype, kein Dateisystem"? vielleicht verstehe ich ja was falsch verzeihung
<bekks> mimibuntu: fdisk zeigt keine Dateisystemtypen an, es zeigt Partitionstypen an.
<satorisanja> Guten Abend
<satorisanja> Jetzt wird gefeiert!
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-10
<ShanX_> Guten Morgen 
<ShanX_> Könnte mir wer vieleicht helfen bei meinen kleinen Problem ?
<ShanX_> jemand überhaupt um diese uhrzeit anwesend?
<koegs> ShanX_: es ist sinnvoller einfach die frage zu stellen
<ShanX_> ok mein Fehler
<koegs> ShanX_: kein problem, die meisten reagieren halt auf "ist jemand da" und "darf ich etwas fragen" meistens nicht
<koegs> abgesehen davon, ja, es ist relativ früh für den channel hier :D
<ShanX_> Ich hab ein Windows Tab und würde gerne umbutu drauf laufen wollen. Kann auch per USB Stick booten. jedoch habe ich diverse Tools versucht win32disc unetbootin Ruffus etc jedoch kann ich diesen nicht booten er wird angezeigt aber das wars auch. 
<ShanX_> Ach so ok wusste ich jetz nicht bin nicht so oft im IRC
<koegs> welches Tablet denn und hast du irgendwo schon gelesen das Ubuntu drauf läuft?
<ShanX_> Goclever Insignia 800 Win halt ein günstiges noname . Ja hab viel gegoogelt und nix. deswegen wollte ich mal hier fragen ob jemand vll mehr weiß
<ShanX_> wollte nur wissen ob ich einfach zu unerfahren bin oder ob ich mich damit abfinden muss das daraus nix wirt 
<koegs> wenns dazu noch so gar nicht gibt, ist es immer schwierig, wie hast du denn den usb stick erstellt?
<koegs> wenn du schon ein laufendes Ubuntu irgendwo hast, würde ich einfach mit "dd" das Iso auf den USB-Stick brennen
<ShanX_> Also mit Rufus Umbutu 14.10 LTS EFI 
<ShanX_> Win32disc kann man ja nix einstellen und halt mit Netbootin
<ShanX_> hab auch ein Win 8.1 usb erstelt der geht 
<ShanX_> liegts vll daran das Win EFI gpt nutz ? 
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<koegs> wenn du den Stick so erstellst (achtung der usb stick wird überschrieben), dann kannm der auch EFI
<ShanX_> mom lese das mal kurz 
<ShanX_> ok via umbutu selbst hab ich das noch nicht getestet 
<ShanX_> gibts da unterschiede zwischen tool und dd ? 
<ShanX_> also kenne mich da nicht so sehr aus aber würde vorsichtig sagen das es das gleiche ist 
<David1977> Nur mal so eine Vermutung, da es auch ein Problem sein kann....schon mal einen anderen Stick versucht?
<ShanX_> ja 3 hab leider nicht mehr 
<me_xy_> evtl kann dein tap auch einfach nicht von usb booten? zudem wird ja auf dem tab nicht ein x86 cpu sone
<me_xy_> sondern vermutlich eher ein arm soc verbaut sein, das kann dann mit deinem x86 oder a64 image wieder gar nix anfangen weil komplett anderer chipsatz
<ShanX_> also da ist ein x86 intel atom verbaut. Deswegen möchte ich dies ja versuchen. Und der Tab hat ein boot Menü. Also einmal Windows Boot und einmal EFI Shell 
<me_xy_> ah doch is ein atom soc...
<me_xy_> aber eben, da wird kein standart bios/uefi drauf sein dass du einfach die bootquelle umstellen kannst... das wird wohl default nur vom internen flash booten... du müesstest da erst mal den bootloader modifizieren... oder kommst du ins bios/uefi?
<me_xy_> efi shell heisst aber nicht dass du von usb booten kannst... das is bei solchen sachen meist deaktiviert
<ShanX_> also ein richtiges Bios wie ich das vom PC kenne habe ich nicht. Per Volume Up + Power komme ich in so ein menü wo ich diverse Möglichkeiten habe 
<ShanX_> Boot Manager, Boot from File, Secure Boot Option und halt SCU
<ShanX_> Also sollte es nicht klappen dann ist das halt so das ist halt ein billig Tab. Da kann man ja nicht viel erwarten... 
<ShanX_> Aber ich wollte es zumindestens versuchen ^^
<ShanX_> koegs mit dd hats auch nicht geklappt =(
<ShanX_> ok bin etwas weiter gekommen 
<ShanX_> hab ne anleitung für ein anderen Tablet ausprobiert. mit xumbutu er sieht jetz den stick aber sobald ich booten möchte kommt aber leider ein fehler.
<ShanX_> Geil es hat geklappt
<ShanX_> darauf wer ich ja nie gekommen es so zu versuchen 
<David1977> erleuchte uns
<ShanX_> Ich habe die ganze zeit versucht Umbutu 32bit mit rufus zu erstellen. Hat nicht geklappt aber. Dann habe ich ne anleitung gefunden mit Umbutu 64bit und folgenden Rufus settings MBR. Stick wurde erstellt dann musste ich nur noch eine datei löschen und mit der bootin32.efi ersetzen und sieh an es klappt
<ShanX_> Tablet hat sofort den Stick erkannt und konnte booten 
<David1977> ok
<ShanX_> dabei war ich kurz vorm aufgeben ^^
<David1977> ich bin mir nur ein wenig unsicher was du mit "Umbuntu" meinst...aber ok. Oder ist das vielleicht ein wiederkehrender Tippfehler ;)?
<ShanX_> ohw ja hab mir den namen falsch eingeprägt ist mir nie aufgefallen 
<ShanX_> ohw wie peinlich 
<ShanX_> Kann man ein Ubutu live USB stick so einstellen das er automatisch in live startet ?
<David1977> wenn du dir am code zu schaffen machst, bestimmt
<leszek> ShanX_: macht er doch standardmäßig oder nicht ? Bzw. was meinst du genau ?
<David1977> leszek: I denke er meint, dass ich bei einem Live Stick anfangs auswählen kann, ob ich es "ausprobieren" oder "installieren" möchte
<David1977> und diesen Schritt überspringen
<k1l> meinst du die abfrage zu beginn, dass man eine taste drücken soll?
<leszek> ich denke da ist ein timer, nach so uns so viel sekunden wird der standardeintrag gestartet
<ShanX_> ja aufem PC ja aber nicht aufen Tablet.... Muss jedes mal tastatur anstöpseln wenn man nur eine hat nervt das ^^
<leszek> ShanX_: achso interessant. Hatte das noch nicht am Tablet angeschlossen. 
<ShanX_> ja habs auch heute geschaft. mit sehr viel glück hab ichs zum laufen bekommen 
<leszek> ShanX_: wenn du den stick auf fat32 mit syslinux erstellt hast (also kein simples dd gemacht hast von iso auf stick) kannst du ja den bootloader bearbeiten und dort das timeout weg machen bzw. nur einen bootbaren eintrag reinhauen
<ShanX_> ja nur hab ich kein timer =( 
<leszek> kannst ja einen einbauen :P 
<leszek> Das ist recht übersichtlich gehalten bei syslinux: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/Config
<ShanX_> würdest du mir dabei helfen =P
<leszek> upps hier: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/Config#TIMEOUT
<leszek> ShanX_: wie gesagt, dass kommt drauf an ob du weißt was ich meine mit syslinux und usb stick erstellen und ob du das so gemacht hast. Ansonsten müsstest du dich erstmal darein arbeiten. (Am einfachsten wäre es unetbootin zu benutzen um den usb stick zu erstellen, der benutzt nämlich syslinux und erstellt einen eintrag, der nach einem timeout von ein paar sekunden bootet)
<labsy> hi all
<labsy> hat jemand mal ubuntu per FAI aufgesetzt?
<stevieh> ja, vor ca. 7 Jahren mal
<labsy> haha
<labsy> ok
<Approach> Hat jemand einen idee wie ich einem docker container ein feste IP gebe?
<Approach> Wenn der Container nicht im Bridge Mode läuft dann nimmt meine jetztige :-/
<Approach> http://docs.docker.com/v1.7/articles/networking/#docker0 --bip wäre laut doku doch der richtige parameter :-/
<sash_> Approach: Sehr spezielles Thema, versuchs besser in #docker ;)
<sash_> Und Versionsnummern bereithalten.
<Approach> thx sash_ 
<Approach> mmhhhh... Server: #docker Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Fuchs> Approach: ja
<Fuchs> Approach: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<Fuchs> doofes Alias. Dann halt Englisch. 
<nagetier> Heute kam das Paket 'linux-headers-4.2.0-18-generic', aktuelle installiert und genutzt wird ' linux-image-4.1.0-2-generic' .. ist das so korrekt, werden die header vorher ausgeliefert?
<koegs> nagetier: welche ubuntu version?
<nagetier> koegs, 15.10
<koegs> wird das nicht mit 4.2 ausgeliefert, wieso hast du da was mit 4.1?
<koegs> oder ist das ein upgrade gewesen
<nagetier> gute Frage, ich nutzte es schon seit der alpha
<koegs> würd ich mal beim booten schauen den richtigen kernel auszuwählen ^^
<nagetier> koegs, nein, das wurde damals, im Alpha-Stadium, frisch aufgesetzt
<koegs> nagetier: kann sein das in der alpha noch der alte kernel drin war, aktuell müsstest du eigentlich mit nem 4.2er Kernel booten
<nagetier> Es ist ausschließlich 'linux-image-4.1.0-2-generic' installiert.
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/linux-image-generic
<nagetier> Hm, ja, frage mich nur wie ich das jetzt behebe.
<koegs> linux-image-generic installieren?
<nagetier> Huch, tatsächlich, danke koegs :)
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449905/wrong-kernel-after-upgrade-old-kernel-still-installed
<nagetier> Joa, klasse.
<nagetier> Ok, --reinstall ist hier nicht nötig.
<penni> Hi, habe Apache + PHP5 auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS installiert. Wenn ich nun im Browser meine PHP Datei aufrufe (über localhost/~username) wird mir die Datei aufgegeben, das phpinfo(); wird also nicht angezeigt. PHP scheint irgendwie nicht zu laufen...
<k1l> php modul aktiviert?
<k1l> penni: ist das alles aus den ubuntu quellen? oder ist das so nen fieser lampp stack?
<penni> k1l: Habe einfach so wie in Wiki und Tutorials beschrieben aus den Paketquellen installiert.
<penni> k1l: Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob es aktiv ist?
<k1l> libapache2-mod-php5 ist installiert?
<_moep_> penni: is dein webverzeichnis in /var/www/irgendwas oder hast du es per hand auf ~username umgebogen?
<penni> Modul ist installiert, ja
<k1l> mit a2enmod php5 auch aktiviert? 
<penni> k1l: Wie prüfe ich das?
<k1l> sudo a2enmod php5
<penni> k1l: Module php5 already enabled
<k1l> ok, apache mal neugestartet? einige module übernimmt er erst beim restart
<penni> k1l: Jop. Habe auch den PC diverse male neugestartet
<k1l> ist die php datei auch +x?
<_moep_> penni: liegt die php datei im www root?
<k1l> jo, das wäre die nächste frage, ob das vom setup überhaupt abgefragt wird
<penni> _moep_ nein, die liegt im Homeverzeichnis im public_html Ordner
<_moep_> penni: und steht in der apache config auch das als www root?
<penni> _moep_ öhhmmm, gute frage. Wie finde ich das raus?
<k1l> penni: du musst dem apache auch  schon sagen, wo er denn nach den dateien gucken soll um sie aufzurufen. die einfach nur irgendwo im system zu platzieren reicht nicht
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apache#Webseiten-ablegen-und-aufrufen
<k1l> wenn du das im ~userdir haben willst musst du evtl das module dafür starten: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apache#Benutzerspezifisch
<penni> k1l: Habe ich alles gemacht, läuft trotzdem nicht
<k1l> auch das modul userdir geladen? und dann mods-enabled/userdir.conf angepasst?
<k1l> auch die rechte der ordner und dateien in dem ordner kontrolliert?
<penni> k1l: Das erste ja, Rechte noch nicht kontrolliert, nein
<k1l> sonst schau ins log vom apache was da genau das problem ist.
<CarstenC> Hallo zusammen
<CarstenC> hat jemand schon mal versucht den offiziellen Treiber von NVIDIA unter linux kernel 4.3 zu installieren?
<CarstenC> ich komme nicht recht weiter weil mir scheinbar die sourcen fehlen
<k1l> wohl eher die header. und wo hast du denn den 4.3er kernel her?
<ppq> versucht ja, ohne erfolg. das ist allerdings schon eine weile her. in den kernels mit ubuntu-patches (sprich, die der unveröffentlichten +1 version "xenial) sollte die problemursache eigentlich gefixt sein. die aus dem kernel-ppa "mainline" enthalten diese patches ja nicht, deshalb stehen die chancen schlecht, afaik
<ppq> nutze so lange halt nouveau, das läuft in den neuen versionen zufriedenstellend bzgl. tearing
<CarstenC> ist eine mythbuntu installation mit kernel 4.3 aus dem kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa
<CarstenC> header sind auch dabei
<CarstenC> ich benötige den NVidia driver für VDPAU
<jokrebel> 4.3 ist ja noch nicht mal in xenial
<ppq> ja, das wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, ohne selbst zu patchen
<k1l> und waurm benötigst du den kernel 4.3? :)
<ppq> ack, nimm einfach nen älteren kernel
<CarstenC> nun meine treiber der SAT Karten sind in den Kerneln ab 4.x direkt im Kernel
<k1l> CarstenC: mit 15.10 hast du den 4.2er kernel
<CarstenC> bei den 3.x kerneln muss ich immer installieren wenn der Kernel ein Update bekommt
<CarstenC> k1l: Du meinst damit sollte NVIDIA sich kompilieren lassen
<CarstenC> dann versuche ich das mal
<jokrebel> hu?
<k1l> CarstenC: millionen ubuntu 15.10 nutzer können sich nicht irren, oder?
<CarstenC> stimmt :)
<CarstenC> haben die denn auch alle den NVIDIA Treiber :) ?
<k1l> CarstenC: was sagt denn "lsb_release -d"?
<nagetier> CarstenC, läuft unter 4.2
<jokrebel> warum sollte man den denn selber kompilieren müssen? Die zwingende Notwendigkeit Deiner Vorgehensweisen erschließt sich mir nicht gänzlich.
<TeXnicer> Moin! Gibt es schon eine patentschnittstelle um z.B: Fotos vom Android-Telefon auf einen Rechner zu übertragen? Wie macht ihr es?
<ppq> hoi TeXnicer. ich nehm MTP
<TeXnicer> Bluetooth, FTP, Mail, ...
<TeXnicer> MTP? Ich gucke mal... nie gehört, bis jetzt
<ppq> es gibt aber auch noch was anderes, das auch über USB geht, weiß den namen davon grad nicht. das geht oft auch, wenn MTP zikt
<TeXnicer> mobile transfer protokoll?
<ppq> +c
<ppq> ja
<k1l> TeXnicer: mtp sollte ab 14.04 ootb funktionieren. jedenfalls bei der gnome3 basis
<TeXnicer> jepp habe ich <= auf allen rechnern
<ppq> k1l, problem bei MTP ist, dass es eine whitelist mit USB-IDs gibt, nur die werden unterstützt.. wenn das handy also neuer ist als die verwendete libmtp, muss man frickeln
<TeXnicer> Danke! Gibts das auch schon mit GUI? Dann kann ich das meiner 60jährigen Nachbarin auch gleich einrichten, bzw. macht die Selbst :D
<TeXnicer> Vermutlich nicht ;=
<TeXnicer> ;)
<CarstenC> jokrebel: ich wollte nur den nvidia treiber installieren
<ppq> TeXnicer, das können die meisten dateimanager, die vorinstalliert sind
<k1l> TeXnicer: im best-case einfach per usb anstöpslen und der nautilus öffnet es
<CarstenC> dafür braucht der Treiber eine Kompilierumgebung und Header
<CarstenC> DKMS wäre ggf noch eine Alternative
<ppq> CarstenC, hoffentlich brav aus den ubuntu-paketquellen mit dkms ;)
<CarstenC> ppq: wenn Du mir sagst wo ich sie finde. Ich komme eher von Fedora/RH
<k1l> <k1l> CarstenC: was sagt denn "lsb_release -d"?
<ppq> CarstenC, menü → einstellungen → zusätzliche treiber
<TeXnicer> ppq: Ja, das wäre klasse. Vielen Dank, ich lese es mir mal durch und teste. :)
<jokrebel> CarstenC: Also ich lass die immer mit den Bordmitteln die "zusätzlichen Treiber" suchen und installieren. Da muss man nichts händisch kompilieren.
<ppq> jokrebel, passiert dann halt magisch im hintergrund ;)
<jokrebel> ppq: Deshalb ja auch das "händisch" ;-)
<CarstenC> jokrebel: auch nicht wenn man den 4.2 kernel in mythbuntu 14.04.2 einbaut?
<jokrebel> warum auch immer der Orginal-Kernel nicht reicht.
<jokrebel> ...ooO( Treiber ist jetzt direkt im Kernel und ich brauch den dadurch nicht als Modul laden lassen sehe ich jetzt nicht als ausreichende Begründung ) 
<jokrebel> +vom vorgegebenen System abzuweichen
<k1l> CarstenC: es gibt das enablement stack für die LTS versionen, die die kernel der nachfolgenden ubuntu versionen backporten. der 15.10 4.2er kernel ist da noch nicht offiziell drin aber es sollte schon nen 4.2er kernel zum testen in den quellen sein
<CarstenC> ok
<CarstenC> k1l: ist schon bekannt wann 14.04.4 kommt?
<CarstenC> LTS
<mrkramps> iirc januar 16
<k1l> steht im release plan
<CarstenC> ok
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l> ist der 6.feb.
<mrkramps> immerhin nur einen monat daneben … nicht wieder ein ganze jahr =D
<k1l> :)
<thekillingskull_> hy, ich möchte meine cam einschalten. hatte auf meinem medion akoya 1210 14.04 trusty jar installiert und dabei die cam aus/ nicht eingeschaltet. jetzt upgedatet auf 15.xx . wie kann ich die cam ein/ausschalten? danke
<k1l> webcam starten? starte doch einfach ein program, was sie nutzt
<thekillingskull_> hy kil :) z.b. skype? ich wurde gestern auf facebook angerufen. was nicht ging,weil fb keine cam erkennen konte...?
<bekks> facebook kann auch nichts erkennen, weil facebook kein Programm sondern eine Webseite ist :)
<thekillingskull_> ok.hab jetz mal skype geöffnet...
<k1l> thekillingskull_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webcam 
<Loetmichel> so mal als zwischenruf: medion laptops brauchen öfter mal ein spezielles tool das die tastatur"hotkeys" für cam und wlan und BT abfängt und die gerätschaften ein/ausschaltet
<Loetmichel> oft funktioniert das nur unter xp oder win7, mit was immer die kisten ausgeliefert wurden
<thekillingskull_> ich kann in dem skype-feld nichts von kamera finden....
<Loetmichel> hab ich mich auch schon drüber geärgert
<thekillingskull_> bei der wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webcam hab ich gestern schon rumgegraben...betrifft das nur externe cameras?
<bekks> NEin, denn letztlich sind fast alle Kameras, extern wie intern, per USB angeschlossen.
<thekillingskull_> ok
<nagetier> guvcview könnte man mal testen.. dort sollte die cam erkannt und auch eingestellt werden
<thekillingskull_> zum cam identifizieren hatte ich gestern -E1210:~$ lsusb 
<thekillingskull_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<thekillingskull_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 4971:ce23 SimpleTech 
<thekillingskull_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<thekillingskull_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thekillingskull_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thekillingskull_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thekillingskull_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
<thekillingskull_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bekks> Bitte benutze einen Pastebin. 
<thekillingskull_> eingegeben. wobei wohl keine cam identifieziert wurde
<thekillingskull_> gern, wie geht pastebin?
<bekks> Steht im Topic :)
<Loetmichel> bekks: sind sie, auch bei medion. aber leider über einen propetären schalter
<bekks> Ah.
<Loetmichel> und wenn man nicht weiss wie man dem usb-port "saft" aufschaltet wirds nix mit wlan und cam
<Loetmichel> wie gesagt, hab ich mich auch schon drüber geärgert die tage
<thekillingskull_> topic...sind die oberen zeilen in diesem chat? da steht aber nur pastebin undnicht wie das geht
<Loetmichel> ich musste echt ein xp aufspielen, die "treiber" für die hotkeys installieren. beides einschalten und dann wieder ubuntu-pladde rein
<Loetmichel> zum glück merkt er sich das
<bekks> thekillingskull_: Wie geht denn eine Webseite? MAn tippt sie im Browser ein und drückt Enter :)
<k1l> thekillingskull_: wie in photo hochladen, nur mit text :)
<Loetmichel> (s schon ein älteres notebook)
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ok,das verstehich jetzt. aber welche website soll ich denn dazu üffnen, das tehen so viele...
<thekillingskull_> bekks: wohl so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13218805/
<bekks> Jenau... :)
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ok. dann bekomm ich den text als mail??
<k1l> drück mal fn+f6
<k1l> und dann nochmal nen lsusb zeigen
<thekillingskull_> kil: hab ich, ist das selbe wie vorher
<k1l> dann kommst du wohl um ein bios upgrade nicht herum.
<k1l> siehe https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intergrierte-webcam-wird-nicht-erkannt/
<thekillingskull_> kil: aha. ichh ab doch grad erst auf 15.04? upgegraded...?
<k1l> das hat mit ubuntu nichts zu tun.
<k1l> das geht um das bios und die acpi kram.
<bekks> thekillingskull_: Nein, wieso?
<bekks> thekillingskull_: Du hast den Text dort hochgeladen, das Resultat ist http://paste.ubuntu.com/13218805/
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ich muss mich dort erstmal mit mailadresse anmelden...die is aber schon gemeldet...puh :(
<bekks> Muss man doch garnicht... 
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ja,ok...schön. :) aber was mach ich jetzt damit? daownload als text? dann...muss ich mich dort erstmal anmelden mit mailadresse...
<bekks> Man gibt irgendwas als "Name" ein, wählt eine Syntax aus, dübelt den Text da rein, und drückt "Paste!"
<k1l> thekillingskull_: es ging nur darum uns den text hier zu velrinken
<k1l> *verlinken
<k1l> thekillingskull_: das hat geklappt. denk da jetzt nicht weiter drüber nach.
<bekks> Da muss man sich nirgendwo anmelden, auf http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ach so. wie drücke ich paste...? was ist eine syntax.
<k1l> thekillingskull_: es geht nur darum, dass man hier nciht 500zeilen text reinkippt ins irc, sondern den link aushändigt
<bekks> Du bewegst die Maus, bis sie über dem Knopf ist, der mit "Paste!" beschriftet ist, hälst sie ganz ruhig, und drückst die linke Maustaste :)
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ach da paste. klar :)
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ja, schön. das hatte ich ja schon. was mach ich jetzt mit dem resulatat? es gibt die möglichkeit: download als test...?
<thekillingskull_> bekks:text
<thekillingskull_> bekks: kopiere ich einfach die browserzeile hier rein?
<thekillingskull_> bekks. danke für die maus-erklärung...zum glück kann ich schon gans allein eine bierflasche öffnen...sonst wär ich nicht lebensfähig
<bekks> Das hast du doch schon getan...
<thekillingskull_> lsub-ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13218953/
<bekks> 1110 215121 < thekillingskull_> bekks: wohl so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13218805/
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ok. puh. pastebin. merken.
<thekillingskull_> bekks: ok,danke. weiter mit
<thekillingskull_> kil: 
<thekillingskull_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/439856
<k1l> thekillingskull_: ja schön. was sagt uns das jetzt?
<thekillingskull_> kil: auf dem von dir empfohlenen https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intergrierte-webcam-wird-nicht-erkannt/ wird dorthin verwiesen
<thekillingskull_> kil: und mir sagt das leider garnix...
<k1l> thekillingskull_: ja. aber der thread geht noch weiter
<k1l> der bug von 2010 mit kernel versionen von 2.6 hilft dir hier nicht weiter. erst recht wenn es ein komplett anderes problem ist
<k1l> deswegen habe ich ja vorhin gefragt, dass du fn+f6 (was wohl der webcam an/aus shortcut ist) drückst udn dann nochmal ein "lsusb" in einem pastebin zeigst.
<k1l> weil wenn es da dann nicht 5986:0141 Acer, Inc   auftaucht, dann kannst du in deinem system aktuell die kamera nicht anschalten.
<thekillingskull_> kll: ok,danke. dann muss ich ein bios update machen. wie geht denn das?? puh
<k1l> klick auf den link dort.
<k1l> kann auch sein, dass man da ein windows booten kann, dann die kamera anstellen, dann wieder ins ubuntu und da sollte anbleiben. so wie Loetmichel vorhin beschrieben hat.
<thekillingskull_> kil: ok,tx
<k1l> auf gut deutsch: das ist keine aufgabe für einen computer anfänger. 
<thekillingskull_> kil: ok. ich geb das mal an meinen spezi weiter, der mir das linus aufgeschwätzt und eingerichtet hat. mal schaun, was der dazu sagt,der wird mir dann da (evtl auch mit einem persönlichen besuch) evtl weiterhelfen :)
<k1l> zeig ihm den thread da. dann wird er schon wissen ob er sich das antut
<thekillingskull_> kil: ok tx
<thekillingskull_> kil: wie zeige ich ihm diesen thread? gibts da nlink? oder n namen?
<k1l> den thread aus dem ubuntusers forum
<thekillingskull_> kil: wo is das ubuntusers forum?
<k1l> thekillingskull_: das hattest du doch eben schon offen
<k1l> <thekillingskull_> kil: auf dem von dir empfohlenen https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intergrierte-webcam-wird-nicht-erkannt/ wird dorthin verwiesen
<thekillingskull_> kil: ja, hab die seite...forum-klick :)
<thekillingskull_> kil: hm.bin ratlos...wie finde ich jetzt da diesen thread hier?
<k1l> thekillingskull_: hier ist IRC: hier ist kein thread
<k1l> du sollst deinem spezi den forums thread zeigen. den du eben schon offen hattest
<thekillingskull_> kil: ach so. ich soll ihm den thread dort zeigen.ok. kann er diesen irl auch nachlesen? oder ich paste es in eine txt und schick ihm diese...
<k1l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/10/%23ubuntu-de.html   da ist das log vom heutigen Tage von diesem IRC kanal.
<thekillingskull_> kil: ok,suppe r,tx. wenn du mal in muc biest,geb ich dir ein bier aus (y)
<exoplanet> hallo ist multiarch standardmäßig aktiviert in 14.04?
<k1l> ja
<exoplanet> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-11
<evros> morgen...
<evros> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Trusty hängt immer wieder wenn ich nicht die ganze Zeit die Maus bewege. Das treibt mich langsam in den Wahnsinn...
<mrkramps> evros, was ist in dem gerät für eine grafikkarte verbaut?
<evros> Eine ATI HD 6700 mit fglrx-updates Treibern
<mrkramps> evros, hängt sich das system ganz auf?
<evros> Nein, es ist eher ein rutteln. Bei Videos und Musik zb
<mrkramps> evros, besteht das problem auch mit dem freien radeon-treiber?
<evros> war von anfang an da der Treiber hat da nichts dran geändert
<mrkramps> also ja, nein, oder hast du nicht ausprobiert?
<mrkramps> evros, ist dein bildschirmschoner aktiviert?
<evros> ja er ist an. wie schalte ich ihn ganz aus?
<mrkramps> evros, im zweifelsfall deinstallieren
<evros> weg damit... brauch ich nicht :D hast du mir vielleicht ein Befehl für parat?
<mrkramps> evros, das kommt auf dein ubuntu-derivat an
<TeXnicer> <joke>apt-get purge *X*</joke>
<evros> ich benutze ubuntu MATE wenn ich in Synaptic "mate-screensaver" entfernen will es mir auch den desktop und core deinstallieren
<evros> TeXnicer, ne ne den brauche ich noch :D
<mrkramps> evros, mate-desktop und mate-core sind lediglich metapakete
<mrkramps> die sorgen dafür das mit einem paket alle anderen notwendigen pakete für eine umgebung installiert werden
<mrkramps> mehr nicht
<evros> okay
<evros> gut der screensaver ist jetzt runter
<evros> bis jetzt ist das Problem immer noch da
<mrkramps> wie groß bzw. klein ist denn das zeitintervall von der letzten mauseingabe bis das problem auftritt?
<TeXnicer> ACPI/Energy saving - oft ein Problem...
<evros> während dem "ruckeln" geht auch die CPU Last runter...
<mrkramps> runter?
<evros> beim Systemmonitor im Panel sieht man es gut 
<evros> das zeitintervall ist unregelmäßig
<mrkramps> weird, ich kann mit dem ganzen fehlerbidl irgendwie nichts anfangen
<mrkramps> schlimmer noch, das internet irgendwie auch nicht
<evros> beim versuch zu googlen finde ich auch nicht...
<stevieh1> ui, ein trojaner für Linux?
<mrkramps> wie gesagt, die anderen treiber(-versionen) für deine grafikkarte solltest du noch durchtesten
<evros> ich hau jetzt fglrx runter und probiere es aus ich mein das es aber kein unterschied bringt
<evros> muss ich nicht wie bei windoof neu starten wenn ich treiber wechsele?
<mrkramps> evros, zumindest die desktopumgebung
<evros> okay
<evros> mrkramps, jetzt is der radeon treiber aktiv
<evros> aber das Problem ist noch da
<stevieh1> dann ist das wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes problem...
<stevieh1> interrupts?
<evros> glaube nicht rechner ist kaum ausgelastet
<stevieh1> nein, ich meine nicht last, sondern, dass irgendwas in der SW (oder HW?) so hängt, dass es erst wieder weiter wackelt, wenn die Maus nen irq macht.
<evros> vielleicht
<stevieh1> was ist das für ein rechner? Ganz normal?
<evros> ich mach mal einen BIOS reset müsst glaube ich noch etwas übertaktet sein
<evros> so... BIOS resetet kleinigkeiten eingestellt und bis jetzt scheint es weg zu sein
<stevieh1> sowas kann schon sein, dass sich da durchs übertakten was verschluckt.
<evros> bei windows wird sowas wohl weg kompensiert...
<evros> wie überprüfe ich die Taktfrequenz? der CPU Monitor im Dock zeigt nur noch 0 an
<evros> übrigens danke ich euch für eure hilfe 
<dadrc> evros: `lscpu`
<evros> danke
<Eddix> Morgen ich habe Ubuntu grad Frisch installiert und habe ein kleines Maus Problem...  Kann sie ohne Probleme bewegen jedoch nicht immer funktioniert das klicken jemand ein jemand ein Rat
<Goethe> hi
<Goethe> mal eine frage zu sftp in proftpd mit openssl
<David1977> Eddix: Maus kaputt?
<Goethe> ich habe ubuntu 12.4 und proftpd ist compiliert mit openssl 1.0.1e, aber die aktuelle version ist 1.0.1
<Eddix> David nein sie funktioniert ja überall auch also ist ausgeschlossen 
<David1977> Was für eine isses denn? Irgendwas besonderes?
<Eddix> Nein normale Gaming Maus Pro Rat 3 von Cyborg 
<Goethe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13226799/
<Goethe> meine frage. Macht das irgendwie probleme? Ich möchte FTP und SFTP einrichten.
<Goethe> Ich befürchte fast, das müsste man neu compilieren :-(
<David1977> Eddix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92546/cyborg-r-a-t-3-gaming-mouse-stops-working-after-a-while-and-or-misbehaves
<David1977> der hat das gleiche Problem
<David1977> aber mit einem älteren Ubuntu
<David1977> vielleicht hilft es ja
<Eddix> Oki danke 
<stevieh1> Eddix: die Maus putzen?
<stevieh1> Mäuse machen unter Linux eigentlich echt keine Probleme
<David1977> Eddix: Falls du selbst noch stöbern magst...suchbegriff: ubuntu cyborg rat 3 no click
<Goethe> kennt sich hier jemand mit proftpd und sftp aus?
<cheGGo> sftp != ftpes
<cheGGo> sftp wird in der regel über SSH betrieben, nicht ueber proftpd
<Goethe> Soweit habe ich es verstanden. 
<Goethe> Ich frage mich bloß ob ich jetzt mit der http://paste.ubuntu.com/13226799/ probleme bekomme und neu kompilieren muss...
<Goethe> oder sonst irgendwas, weil die nicht richtig gelinkt sind... naja, find ich schon raus :-)
<koegs> Goethe: nochmal, willst du sftp oder ftps?
<koegs> wenn sftp, dann interessiert proftpd nicht
<gaudibrezn> hi!
<dreamon> Hei. Wenn ich auf www.n-tv.de/ ein Video ansehe, dann kann ich toll die Werbung sehen, aber das anschließende Video kommt nie. Ist das bei euch auch so?
<bekks> Umfragen helfen gewöhnlich nicht bei Problemlösungen - hier sehe ich die n-tv Videos problemlos.
<Lothenon> welche videos?
<musca> welche Werbung?
<musca> dreamon: evtl. handelt es sich nur um eine "priority inversion" in deinem Adblocker https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priority_inversion
<blackboxsilber> hallo an hallo kennt einer ein programm- zum gif erstellen?
<bekks> Ja.
<jokrebel> "einer" bestimmt
<bekks> Bestimmt ganz viele.
<blackboxsilber> jo aber bitte keine kommandozeile
<k1l_> hast du mal gimp angeguckt?
<blackboxsilber> mit gimp kann man gifs machen?
<blackboxsilber> bewegte bilder?
<bekks> Ah, du möchtest ein animated gif bauen.
<blackboxsilber> ja
<k1l_> http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/gimptutorials/tp/animated-gif.htm
<k1l_> oder halt mit gimp-gap probieren.
<k1l_> oder qgifer oder so.
<blackboxsilber> mal sehen danke
<bekks> oder imagemagick oder ffmpeg oder so.
<blackboxsilber> ok danke mal
<blackboxsilber> ich schau mal bei youtube da hats auch manchmal so spezialisten
<blackboxsilber> by
<bekks> m(
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-12
<Shanx_> Morgen
<Shanx_> Hab ein Problem mit UNetbootin und zwar versuche ich ein windows usb stick zu erstellen jedoch bleibt das programm immer bei sources/install.wim hängen... egal ob win7/8.1 ...
<Shanx_> den USB stick habe ich mit gparted auf FAT32 formatiert 
<Shanx_> neu installation von UNbootin hat auch nix gebracht...
<jokrebel> Für Windows-Sticks bist Du wohl in einem Windowskanal richtiger, findest Du nicht Shanx_?
<Shanx_> jokrebel ja das stimmt. nur nutze ich ubuntu und wollte mit dem stick mein windows bootloader widerherstellen
<jokrebel> Auch wenn Du dualboot mit Ubuntu hast ist die Windows-Reparatur deshalb immer noch keine Ubuntu-Angelegenheit. Was ist denn aus der originalen Windows-Installations-CD geworden, die für sowas hervorrragend geeignet ist.
<Shanx_> ich hab kein dvd laufwerk also bin ich gezwungen ein usb stick zu nutzen 
<jokrebel> wie kam das Windows ursprünglich drauf? Und eine Recovery-Partition gibt es auch nicht?
<Shanx_> das windows habe ich auf meinem altem lappy auf usb kopiert. jedoch gibts den lappy nicht mehr das einzigste was ich habe ist momentan Ubuntu und halt windows ... aber auf windows komme ich nicht da ich den bootloader mit grub zerschosen habe 
<jokrebel> Wenn der grub bootloader "zerschossen" ist musst Du doch wohl eher den reparieren?
<Shanx_> nein der funktioniert aber er zeigt windows halt nicht an 
<Shanx_> mom bin gleich wider da
<Approach> Ich habe ein Ordner erstellt und dem User und Gruppe www-data gegeben. Wie kann ich als User nun schreibrechte bekommen?
<k1l> pck dich in die gruppe www-data?
<k1l> *pack
<Approach> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data    4096 Nov 12 12:34 test
<Approach> habe ich gemacht.... sudo usermod -aG www-data approach
<k1l> relogin?
<k1l> ah die gruppe hat aber gar kein w. also kein schriebrecht
<Approach> ahhh, ja das wars schon
<Approach> ich sollte weniger pilze nehmen und ungeschützen geschlechtverkehr ausüben :D
<David1977> Das Jahr is ja bald rum...da sind gute Vorsätze immer angebracht ;)
<doev> Hallo. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser wireless Controller mit Ubuntu funktioniert? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BUO5LUY
<jokrebel> doev: Für Meinungsumfragen ist dies der falsche Kanal. ...oo( aber hast Du denn die Kommentare auch gelesen - insbesondere den bezüglich Raspberry )
<Fuchs> doev: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CJ5FP2C/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=556245207&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0041PY6IM&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0N5D2RJQCB6C3BE29ZJP   das geht.
<doev> jokrebel, bei Kundenfragen ... ok, hört sich gut an. Fuchs, der ist mir zu teuer. Will es billig.
<Fuchs> Dann willst Du die hardware compatibility list anschauen
<blackboxsilber> test
<leszek> blackboxsilber: funzt
<blackboxsilber> guten tag
<leszek> hi
<blackboxsilber> auch hi
<blackboxsilber> frage ihr benutzt alle linux?
<blackboxsilber>  hier sind jede menge user und keiner antwortet super truppe 
<koegs> blackboxsilber: weil hier nicht der laber-channel ist
<koegs> blackboxsilber: dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<blackboxsilber> aha
<agentsoul> Hallo bei ssh-Authentifizierung über Public-Keys wird der Key nur einmal zur Authent. des Users benutzt und nicht mehr anschließend zum eigentlichen verschl. der Leitung richtig?
<agentsoul> ich frage da ein 4096 Key mehr Rechnerleistung schluckt als 2048. Aber nur für Auth wäre das kein Problem sonst evtl schon bei mir.
<mrkramps> mag's ja selber kaum glauben, aber ich brauche mal hilfe, weil ich gerade überhaupt keine ahnung habe, wo ich ansetzen müsste
<mrkramps> ich habe hier zwei baugleiche monitore, die über dvi-d und vga angeschlossen werden sollen. allerdings verlieren die vor dem start von lightdm das signal
<mrkramps> schließt man die einzelnd an, dann funktioniert vga problemlos, aber dvi kriege ich wieder kein signal
<mrkramps> dvi funktioniert aber über hdmi-dvi-adapter als zweitmonitor an einem laptop
<mrkramps> schließe ich meinen alten monitor über dvi an, und einen neuen über vga, dann geht das signal auch verloren
<mrkramps> allerdings kann ich auch tty wechseln
<mrkramps> *auf
<mrkramps> das ganze mit einer radeonHD 6500D (APU) auf einem ASUS F1A75-M mainboard
<mrkramps> fehlermeldungen: XServer keine, dmesg nichts
<ghostcube> mrkramps: dualview?
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/randr  alt aber sollte gehen
<mrkramps> ghostcube, ich bemühe mich gerade =D
<mrkramps> ghostcube, ich bin da jetzt einiges durch und ich befürchte mal das läuft auf radeon.modeset=0 raus
<ghostcube> hmm ok.. ich bin en nvidia user... ich kann dir mit amd nich wirklich helfen :d
<ghostcube> ich hab nur mal schnell das ausgegraben
<mrkramps> oh lustig, setzte ich einen der beiden monitore nicht auf maximale auflösung, dann geht was oO
<ghostcube> klingt nach murks
<ghostcube> :D
<mrkramps> shice ist das
<leszek> mrkramps: mit radeon treibern ? Das wird glaub ich nix. Wenn möglich die fglrx treiber und deren catalyst tool versuchen
<leszek> wobei ati/amd auf linux mit fglrx generell murks ist. Radeon ist das was man will. Zumindest auf einem Monitor :P
<mrkramps> das nervt -.-
<mrkramps> radeon ohne kms will man nämlich auch nicht
<mrkramps> aber gut, ausprobieren kann man das alles ja mal
<digitaloktay> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-11/broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-als-neues-flaggschiff-mit-10-kernen/
<leszek> ist halt amd. Wenigstens scheinen die ja für die Zukunft mal was vernünftiges zu basteln
<digitaloktay> ui
<digitaloktay> ups
<olymbus> hallo zusammen habe einen canon-i-sensys-lbp5050n den ich nach dieser anleitung installiert habe https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/installation-canon-i-sensys-lbp5050/, und dazu das CUPS 2.1.0
<olymbus> [18:55] <olymbus> nur drucken kann ich leider nicht 
<olymbus> system kubuntu 15.10
<olymbus> kernel 4.2.0-18
<olymbus> und kde-plasma 5.4.2
<olymbus> hat da nimand eine idee was ich noch machen kann 
<sdx23> olymbus: "kann nicht drucken" sagt leider so gar nichts aus
<stareye> ich wüsste was aber werde dafür gekickt also nicht :P
<olymbus> ich kann aus dem libre office was schreiben und drucken nur kommen die daten nie beim drucker an 
<olymbus> oder auch ein bild drucken geht nicht 
<mrkramps> leszek, danke nochmal für den hinweis, mit fglrx läuft es jetzt tatsächlich
<olymbus> der drucker wird automatisch  am usb port gefunden 
<leszek> :)
<mrkramps> ich klink mich dann erstmal wieder aus und stell meinen arbeitsplatz wieder her
<olymbus> der drucker wieder sogar über CUPS gefunden 
<olymbus> http://localhost:631/printers
<stareye> was sagt dmesg
<stareye> da haben wir kein zugriff lokal
<olymbus> das habe ich nicht versucht das ich es nicht weiss
<stareye> aber ubuntu installieren
<stareye> :)
<olymbus> nein kubuntu
<olymbus> was musst du aus der dmesg haben 
<stareye> am besten komplette
<stareye> dmesg | pastebinit
<olymbus> das hat hier drin nicht platz
<jokrebel> olymbus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ wie im Topic steht
<olymbus> ok danke
<olymbus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13240632/
<freddy2001> wie bekomme ich eine intel gma 500 am besten unter 15.10 ans laufen?
<olymbus> hast du was gefunden jokrebel weil ich weis nicht nach was ich suchen muss da ich keine ahnung habe
<jokrebel> olymbus: Ich gab Dir nur den Link fürs Pasten. Angefordert hatte das stareye 
<olymbus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13240632/
<olymbus> und das ist der link 
<jokrebel> ja, ich kenn mich aber mit Canon-Druckern trotzdem nicht aus ;-)
<olymbus> ich auch nicht weil mein hp drucker unter kubuntu 15.10 wie 14.04 geht
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Probleme mit Deiner Verbindung? Bitte fixen oder den Auto-join einstweilen abschalten.
<Alteisen> nabend, ich habe hier ein Abhängigeitsproblem, ein Paket ist in einem "sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand"
<Alteisen> Neu installieren des Pakets hilft auch nicht.
<Alteisen> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes libnss3-nssdb (--configure): Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten es nochmal installieren, bevor Sie die Konfiguration versuchen.
<leszek> Alteisen: hast du es wirklich neu heruntergeladen ? Also aus dem apt-cache gelöscht und dann nochmal heruntergeladen ?
<jokrebel> paste doch mal die komplette ausgabe von "apt update%%apt dist-upgrade" in einem NoPasteDienst
<Alteisen> hab gerade /var/cache/apt/archives mit rm * geleert
<Alteisen> dann nochmal apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Alteisen> http://t.ctdo.de/a/356brilt428
<mrkramps> Alteisen, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alteisen> http://t.ctdo.de/a/356qjryh920
<Alteisen> hatte ich schon probiert... :/
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall libnss3-nssdb
<Alteisen> mrkramps: jepp, das hat funktioniert
<mrkramps> sehr gut
<Alteisen> ich hatte apt-get -f install $paket versucht
<mrkramps> damit prügelt man eigentlich nur fehlende abhängigkeiten durch
<Alteisen> http://t.ctdo.de/a/357dfqyw123
<Alteisen> wenn die Hilfe zu apt-get auch ein "reinstall" angepriesen hätte... glaubt mir, ich hätte es probiert... 
<mrkramps> Alteisen, siehe manpage ;)
<Alteisen> tja, da bin ich wohl mal reingefallen... ;)
<TeXnicer> Aber viel wichtiger: Hat dieses apt-get superkuh-Kräfte? Oder gibt es hier wirklich kein easter-egg mehr?
<k1l> mach mal ein "apt moo" :)
<Alteisen> ;)
<Alteisen> apt-get moo!
<TeXnicer> apt-get -vvv
<kirsten> hallöchen, wie ändere ich alle meine Dateien auf meinem Laptiop mit chmod 775 ???
<k1l> warum würdest du das wollen für ale daten?
<k1l> *alle
<bekks> k1l: Wenn du das tust, wird dein Rechner nie wieder booten. Nie. wieder.
<kirsten> damit ich auf mein NAS zugreien kann, per nfs
<bekks> Dann darfst du alles neu installieren.
<kirsten> ist ja gerade alles neu installier
<kirsten> #installiert
<k1l> warst du das nicht, mit schonmal diesem komischen mischmasch mit den rechten auf dem nas?
<bekks> Ja.
<kirsten> ja, ja aber dann war alles gut. aber jetzt habe ich eine neue Festplatte in mein Laptop eingebaut...
<bekks> Dann ist der Ansatz mit 775 auf dem Laptop trotzdem falsch.
<bekks> Das war er vorher auch schon. ;)
<kirsten> hm, aber es lief alles super, file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775,uid=1000,gid=1000   0   0 war mein NAS und da kann man uid und gid nicht ändern
<kirsten> und deshalb muss ich doch uid und gid auf meinem Laptop ändern...
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist völliger Quatsch.
<bekks> Du möchtest die Zugriffsrechte auf dem NAS ändern.
<kirsten> ah
<kirsten> und das mach ich auf dem nas?
<bekks> Das können wir Dir nicht sagen, ohne zu wissen was das für ein NAS ist.
<kirsten> ein Synologie NAS
<bekks> Dann musst du es entsprechend mounten, was du ja bereits tust.
<bekks> Du mountest ein Samba-Share, richtig?
<kirsten> nein ich möchte nur ntfs
<bekks> NTFS is ein Dateisystem, kein Filesharing-Protokoll.
<bekks> NTFS kann man remote nicht mounten.
<kirsten> ähm nfs
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und was ist das _eigentliche_ Problem?
<kirsten> im NAS kann ich die uid und gid nicht ändern. Deshalb muss ich die uid und gid vom Ubuntu-Rechner ändern
<bekks> Das ist nicht das eigentliche Problem.
<bekks> Das ist dein Lösungsansatz für "irgendwas".
<bekks> Was ist das _eigentliche_ Problem?
<kirsten> naja ich möchte die Dateien per Ubison synchronisieren und da müssen die Rechte genau gleich sein
<bekks> Jein.
<bekks> Du hast mehrere Rechner, die auf das NAS schreiben, und möchtest deswegen Unison benutzen?
<kirsten> ja, einen desktop und einen Laptoprechner
<bekks> Und was genau führt dazu, dass du "file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775" benutzt?
<kirsten> und es hat auch immer super geklappt! 
<bekks> Da das immer super funktioniert hat - WAS ist das EIGENTLICHE Problem jetzt?
<kirsten> das weiss ich nicht mehr so genau. ich meine, weil ihr mir vor einem jahr dazu geraten habt!
<bekks> Garantiert nicht :)
<kirsten> hm, das Problem ist, dass ich gerade Ubuntu neu installiert habe und jetzt die uid und gid sich von meinem NAS unterscheiden
<bekks> Der Satz ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<kirsten> und ich so nicht mehr auf das Nas schreiben kann
<bekks> DENN: uid=1000,gid=1000 sorgt dafür, dass du LOKAL das Zeug als UID/GID 1000 siehst. DAS wiederum bedeutet, dass du gar keinen Unterschied zu vorher sehen kannst.
<bekks> Also WAS ist das EIGENTLICHE Problem?
<kirsten> das Problem ist, dass ich nicht auf meine Daten im Nas zugreifen kann
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<bekks> Sind die nicht mehr da? Kannst du das Share nicht mounten?
<bekks> Verdammt noch eins, was ist so schwer an einer Beschreibung von "das tue ich, und das ist der Fehler der auftritt."?
<bekks> Warum muss man denn da fünfzig mal fragen?
<kirsten> die Dokumente werden immer schreibgeschützt geöffnet
<bekks> Dann schau nach welche Berechtigungen sie haben.
<kirsten> ich ("kirsten") darf lesen und schreiben, andere dürfen nur lesen. Aber scheinbar erkennt das Nas mich nicht als "kirsten", denn ich darf ja nur lesen
<bekks> Ich will keine Lebensgeschichte lesen.
<bekks> Ich will wissen welche BErechtigungen eine Beispieldatei hat.
<bekks> ls -lha /pfad/zur/datei/name.dateiendung.
<k1l> kirsten: also klappt dein nfs login/mount nicht richtig?
<kirsten> wie komme ich per Terminal auf mein NAS? es hat die ip 192.168.178.48
<bekks> Niemand hat irgendwas von deinem NAS gesagt.
<bekks> Ubuntu, Terminal auf, ls -lha ... machen und die EINE Zeile hier reinpasten.
<k1l> ssh user@ip, wenn da ssh aktiviert ist.
<bekks> Dein Share ist gemounted, nun geht es darum zu sehen welche BErechtigungen eine fragliche Datei hat.
<kirsten> ls -lha /pfad/zur/datei/name.dateiendung  Die datei liegt doch auf dem NAS
<bekks> Das Ding ist auf deinem Ubuntu gemounted...
<kirsten> ah, ja
<kirsten> -rwxrwxr-x 1 kirsten users 21K Mai 15  2003
<bekks> Und was sagt die Ausgabe von "mount" in der Zeile mit dem NAS?
<kirsten> type nfs4 (rw,relatime,vers=4.0,rsize=131072,wsize=131072,namlen=255,hard,proto=tcp,port=0,timeo=600,retrans=2,sec=sys,clientaddr=192.168.178.22,local_lock=none,addr=192.168.178.49)
<bekks> Kannst du mit "touch /pfad/zu/was/auch/immer/test.txt" eine Textdatei erzeugen, die im selben Verzeichnis wie die Datei da oben liegt?
<kirsten> »/mnt/Datenplatte/Text/test.txt“ kann nicht berührt werden: Keine Berechtigung :(
<bekks> Dann passen entweder die Mountoptionen nicht, die Shareberechtigungen auf dem NAS nicht, oder die VErzeichnisberechtigungen auf dem gemounteten Share nicht.
<kirsten> na super :)
<bekks> Ersteres kannst du prüfen in dem du file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775,uid=1000,gid=1000 weglässt beim mounten und dann die BErechtigungen prüfst, zweiteres in dem du die BErechtigungen in den Shareeinstellungen auf dem NAS prüfst, und drittens in dem du die BErechtigungen auf dem kompletten Pfad prüfst, von / bis hin zu test.txt
<kirsten> ok, geht los
<bekks> Du prüfst, nicht ich ;)
<kirsten> hallo bekks, ich muss in vier Stunden schon wieder aufstehen. Ich schaffe es heute Nacht nicht. Morgen werde ich die Mountoptionen mit meinenDesktoprechner vergleichen, mit dem klappt ja alles
<kirsten> aber vielen Dank schon mal
<bekks> Viel Spass :)
<kirsten> danke!
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-13
<LupusE> hi
<kirsten> Hallo, wenn ich  "sudo usermod -u 1026 -g 100 kirsten " eingebe, dann bekomme ich die Meldung:  user kirsten is currently used by process 857
<kirsten> was mache ich falsch? ich möchte meine Rechte ändern, um auf mein NAS zugreifen zu können. Ich gehe nach dieser Anleitung vor: http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/NFS-Konfiguration
<kirsten> ah, Lösung schon selbst gefunden: Nun meldet man sich auf seinem Linux-Client als ein anderer Nutzer als linuxuser_A an,
<kirsten> tschüüss
<Abe> Hallo nutzt jemand CrossOver auf linux?
<Abe> unterstuetzt Crossover 10 schon directx 10 
<Abe> ?
<k1l_> für spiele?
<k1l_> crossover ist halt payware, da würde ich die direkt mal fragen wie es da aussieht.
<olymbus> solte sogar directx 11 gehen 
<Abe> ich finde nur artikel die ca. 6 Jahre her sind und da wird schon ueber direct x 10 gelabert und 6 jahre spaeter scheint sich immernoch net viel passiert zu sein da
<Abe> ohne witz? ist es weiterentwickelter*? als wine? 
<Yoshimo> olymbus: dx11 kommt auch in wine, mit jedem neuen 2-wöchigen Release wird es besser
<k1l_> Abe: es ist eine firma die das programm für geld verkauft und dafür halt support und patches erstellt. die patches fliessen langfristig wieder zurück zu wine
<olymbus> das ist so
<Abe> also kann man neuere games damit zocken die nur direct x 10-11 unterstuetzen?
<Abe> weil ich hab nur linux kein windows
<k1l_> hat crossover nicht ne kompatibilitäts liste oder so? guck doch da mal rein
<olymbus> google mal crossover dann findest du es
<Abe> hab ich in der art noch nichts gefunden
<k1l_> Abe: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Crossover
<Yoshimo> appdb.winehq.org hat eine für Wine
<k1l_> da ist das unter anderem verlinkt
<olymbus> https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-linux/
<olymbus> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2940470/hey-gamers-directx-11-is-coming-to-linux-thanks-to-codeweavers-and-wine.html
<Abe> die neusten spiele klappen da auch net 
<Abe> die die ich gesucht hab
<k1l_> Abe: da musst du aber den spielen die ohren voll heulen, dass sie nur windows clients machen :)
<Abe> https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility
<olymbus> weil crossover ist echt gut gemacht 
<Abe> Ja ich bin ja soweit mit wine ganz zufrieden meiste sachen klappen ja. Nur halt net die neusten spiele nur so directx 9 games
<Abe> hab gehofft das es crossover schon verfuegbar waehre 
<k1l_> steam hat auch einen nativen linux client und portiert auch spiele auf linux
<Abe> ich war am hoffen das Elite Dangerous drauf rennen wuerde xD
<olymbus> das blöde an der sache ist das die spiele überwigend nur für windows sind 
<Abe> olymbus: die reden da schon seit 2009 drueber xD http://www.golem.de/0903/65802.html ich stell mich da garnet auf ein datum ein ^^
<Abe> jetzt ist 2015 und immernoch ja bald, es kommt ganz bald, ganz sicher xD
<olymbus> sag das den spielehersteller
<Abe> die werden meistens nur games fuer windows rausbringen weils den groessten Marketshare hat von ca 90% da wird sich nix aendern. Wine muss nur perfekt werden dann gibts keine Probleme mehr :D
<k1l_> die spiele konsolen werden da in zukunft sicher noch was ändern. die steam box etc mpssen nur erstmal in schwung kommen
<olymbus> ich würde mal meinen das Wine echt saubere arbeit macht 
<olymbus> ich denke die steam box ist ein sehr guter anfang 
<k1l_> jo, aber es ist hat von der idee her schon schlecht. warum erst einen windows-layer brauchen. native linux spiele versionen sind das ziel
<olymbus> die zeit wird auch noch kommen 
<olymbus> es hat niemand gedacht das linux mal das so erreicht wie es heute ist 
<Abe> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt wa :)
<olymbus> ja
<olymbus> un wenn man denkt das wine alles von grund auf neu machen musste kann es extrem viel
<olymbus> mal eine andere frage 
<olymbus> wer kennt sich mit einem canon lbp5050n unter kubuntu 14.04 aus
<olymbus> habe die deb dateien alle drauf 
<olymbus> sogar cups 
<olymbus> der drucker wird auch am usb port erkannt 
<olymbus> nur drucken kann ich nichts
<olymbus> und da ich von den cfgs keine ahnung habe weiss ich nicht was ich noch machen muss das es geht 
<Abe> hast du da ne intall.sh datei irgentwo?
<olymbus> ich habe alles nach einer anleitung gemacht 
<olymbus> die glaube ich im forum ubuntuuser stand
<mrkramps> so'n link wäre praktisch
<olymbus> habe alle debs install
<mrkramps> ich auch … zumindest alle debs, die ich brauche
<olymbus> cnijusb:/dev/usb/lp0
<olymbus> cnusb:/dev/usb/lp0
<mrkramps> junge, hier versteht keiner, wovon du redest
<olymbus> nur geht da nichts
<Abe> doch der will drucker installieren
<olymbus> das habe ich schon 
<mrkramps> und hat angeblich auch schon "irgendwas" gemacht und "irgendwas" installiert
<Abe> ich weiss net ob der auch deine druckerversion unterstuetzt
<olymbus> nur kann ich werder einen text noch ein bild drucken 
<Abe> https://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<olymbus> ich habe sogar den linux canon treiber drauf 
<mrkramps> oh, eine anleitung von 2009 und ein blogpost von 2010
<mrkramps> olymbus, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Drucker
<Abe> du musst nur das deb file installieren dann denke ich
<olymbus> das habe ich alles schon durch 
<Abe> sudo dpkg -i /wo/dein/deb/file/ist
<Abe> und dann sudo apt-get install -f
<olymbus> in der doc stehen noch was nur kann ich leider kein englisch 
<Abe> schick ma screen
<Abe> du musst bei Treiberpakete im DEB-Format bei Installation gucken im ubuntuusers seite
<Abe> da steht das uch wie ich gesagt hatte
<Abe> auch*
<olymbus> ich versuchs mal 
<Abe> ey hast du 64 bit
<olymbus> ja
<Abe> les gerade kann probleme dann geben musst du ne dependency installieren  
<Abe> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 
<olymbus> was ist den das
<Abe> abhaengigkeiten uebersetzt
<mrkramps> das paket gibt es nicht mehr
<k1l_> die gibts schon lange nicht mehr
<olymbus> lib32stdc++6
<olymbus> ich hab die drauf 
<Abe> kk dann musst du denke sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /wo/dein/deb/file/ist.deb 
<Abe> les ich auf der ubuntuseite
<Abe> doch les einfach https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Drucker und falls du es nicht hinbekommst frag da ma auch nach
<olymbus> ok danke  euch 
<olymbus> weil um solche probleme alleine zu beweltigen kann ich zu wenig linux
<Abe> du musst auf der seite alles schritt fuer schritt machen dann klappt das 100%
<Abe> du brauchst alle die 
<Abe>     libstdc++6
<Abe>     libc6
<Abe>     libgcc1
<Abe>     libatk1.0-0
<Abe>     libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<Abe>     libglib2.0-0
<Abe>     libgtk2.0-0
<Abe>     libusb-0.1-4
<olymbus> die habe ich alle drauf
<olymbus> lib32stdc++6
<olymbus> das auch 
<olymbus> und sogar die ppa habe ich auch drauf
<Abe> ach nein ka. weil du hast originales .deb von Canon da bin ich son bisschen fraglich 
<olymbus> ich weiss eben nicht wo die drucker anfrage hängen bleibt 
<Abe> wie gesagt ich wuerds mit dpkg -i einfach installieren versuchen wenns net klappt nachfragen
<Abe> ah hier
<Abe> mit cd /usr/local/bin
<Abe> ldd bjfilter(Druckertyp) 
<Abe> kannst du abhaengigkeiten pruefen ob noch welche fehlen 
<Abe> es darf kein not found erscheinen 
<Abe> ich weiss der drucker und wlan sind unter linux richtige schmerzen 
<olymbus> mit cd /usr/local/bin wenn ich das eingebe kommt garnichts
<Abe> cd heisst change directory 
<Abe> du wechselst in nen anderen ordner da soll auch nichts kommen
<Abe> cd /usr/local/bin ist ein ordnerwechsel
<olymbus> ach so
<Abe> ka frag bei ubuntuusers nach die koennen dir sicherlich helfen
<olymbus> eben ich kann noch zu wenig linux
<olymbus> ok werd ich danke für eure hilfe
<Abe> mit zeit kommt rat
<Abe> vielleicht holst du dir synaptic package manager der ist ziemlich einfach zu bedienen um fehlende Abhängigkeiten zu installieren
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein synaptic, das kann apt-get auch.
<Abe> bekks: aber synaptic hat ein gui und apt-get nicht
<bekks> synaptic hat keine gui, das ist ein ncurses tui :)
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> seit wann sieht ncurses wie gtk aus?
<Abe> xD was auch immer
<bekks> ah, ich hab das mit aptitude verwechselt. :)
<mrkramps> =P
<Abe> bekks: seit 14.04 kannst du auch nur apt verwenden
<bekks> Ich weiß :)
<Abe> cool
<bekks> Ich hab seit... sehr langer Zeit keine "GUI" mehr für dpkg verwendet.
<Abe> ich auch nichtmehr aber olymbus sagte er kenne sich nicht gut damit aus also dachte ich an synaptic package manager da brauch man nichts tippen also gut fuer anfaenger ?
<mrkramps> kein verkehrter gedanke und alles besser als das USC
<olymbus> ich habe das apt-get benutzt wie auch die deb dateien oder rpm
<Abe> du kannst mit rpm nichts anfangen denke ich
<bekks> Kann man schon - aber nicht als Anfänger ;)
<olymbus> doch umwandeln in deb
<Abe> echt hab noch nie die rpm pakete geladen immer nur deb
<Abe> olymbus: hast du bei ubuntuusers nachgefragt?
<olymbus> im forum noch nicht 
<olymbus> bin mich hier über all am durch fragen lesen und suchen 
<Abe> mach das mal, wenn ich probleme hatte haben die mir immer geholfen.
<Abe> glaub mir da sind viele gurus bei 
<olymbus> ich weiss darum bin ich ja auch hier 
<olymbus> weil es hier auch gurus hat was linux  probleme an geht 
<olymbus> ich habe halt einfach noch zu wenig verständnis was linux an geht 
<bekks> Der erste Schritt ist eigentlich alles zu vergessen, was man von Windows kennt - außer den Begriffen "Datei" und "Verzeichnis" :)
<olymbus> ich bin auch immer wieder froh wenn mir hier ein solcher Linux Guru helfen kann 
<olymbus> das 
<olymbus> ist so 
<Abe> als ich zu linux gewechselt bin vor ca. 2 Jahren als der support zu XP auslief hatte ich auch keinen Plan. Jetzt weiss ich so die meisten sachen die man wissen muss um gut klarzukommen
<olymbus> laufwerke gibt es auch keine mehr sondern pfade
<bekks> Der Support von XP wurde erst im April 2014 eingestellt ;)
<olymbus> ich habe auch vor zwei tagen gelernt wie man rpm dateien in deb umwandelt
<Abe> ne davor hatte ich schon ubuntu das weiss ich als dual boot auf meinem alten laptop
<bekks> olymbus: Als nächstes lernst du dann bitte, warum man das nicht tut :P
<olymbus> wieso
<bekks> Weil da in 101% aller Fälle nur Müll rauskommt, der irgendwann massive Probleme macht.
<olymbus> ok
<olymbus> wichtig ist das die scrips mit genommen werden 
<bekks> Und weil man das angesichts der rund 30000 Pakete in den Ubuntu Repos eigentlich auch nie braucht.
<Abe> Ich hatte aber linux schon vorher :( ich weiss noch damals immer mit Gnome 2 rumgespielt
<olymbus> ich habe kubuntu 10 glaube ich 
<Abe> ich hab auch kubuntu
<olymbus> auf dem laptop habe ich kubuntu 15.10
<olymbus> habe da zwar probleme mit den acpi
<Abe> ich hol mir nur die lts versionen
<olymbus> wolte testen 
<olymbus> auf dem rechner hier ist auch die 14.04 drauf
<bekks> olymbus: "kubuntu 10"?
<Abe> heutzutage benutzt doch jeder kubuntu 10 :D
<bekks> Seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr.
<olymbus> jetzt habe ich die 14.04
<bekks> Dann hast du "Kubuntu 14.04" und nicht "Kubuntu 10" :)
<Abe> ich glaub ich ueberspringe die 16.04
<Abe> naechtes jahr
<olymbus> aber mit kubuntu 10 habe ich angefangen 
<bekks> Es gab nie ein "kubuntu 10".
<Abe> nur 10.04
<bekks> Es gab Kubuntu 10.04 und 10.10
<Abe> ja was auch immer
<Abe> bekks: wielange hast du linux schon ?
<Abe> ubuntu 
<bekks> Lange. :)
<olymbus> ok sorry 10.04
<Abe> ca. ?
<bekks> olymbus: 10.04 ist im Mai endgültig EOL gegangen.
<bekks> Abe: Kein Ahnung, sehr lange.
<Abe> bekks: hast du jemals windows genutzt?
<bekks> Abe: Das tue ich heute noch, beruflich.
<Abe> und privat?
<bekks> Für bestimmte Dinge auch das.
<Abe> ok
<bekks> Welche Rolle spielt das?
<Abe> keine ahnung neugierig
<Abe> auf meinem alten lappi hab ich immernoch 12.04. ich mag die 12.04 eigtl. besser
<bekks> Die 12.04 Desktop Versionen sind auch bereits EOL.
<Abe> nein
<bekks> Doch.
<Abe> gerade nachgeguckt
<Abe> April 2017
<Abe> eol
<olymbus> also 15.10 ist nicht so mein ding auch das ganze kde hat sich verändert
<Abe> olymbus: du kannst kde aussehen lassen wie du willst
<bekks> Die Servervariante ist 2017 EOL.
<Abe> nein 
<olymbus> ok
<Abe> warte
<Abe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<bekks> Ah, 12.04 war die erste LTS mit 5 Jahren Support für beides. Ich nehme alles zurück :)
<olymbus> man kann nicht immer alles wiesen 
<olymbus> gut ist wo man es nach lesen kann 
<Abe> :D 
<Abe> olymbus: mit kde kannst du richtig geile themes holen fuer deinen desktop. 
<olymbus> das habe ich noch nicht versucht 
<olymbus> bin froh das ich es installen kann und das es so geht wie ich es brauche 
<olymbus> hab noch nicht so grossen mut einfach was zu versuchen 
<Abe> hier musst du mal qtcurve holen das hab ich
<Abe> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzlJsIXStg0 kann neonfarben und alles
<Abe> ok dann lass es. ich denk immer probieren geht ueber studieren :D
<olymbus> ich habe schon oft was gemacht das dann nicht mehr gut war
<olymbus> ich versuche auch immer und schreibe es mir auf was ich draus brauche 
<Manta> Mantanismus#
<Manta> a
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-14
<gugaua> Hallo, ich hab anscheinend etwas unabsichtlich auf meinen ubuntu server 14.04 verstellt... er zeigt mir statt "ä, ö, ü" nur mehr "_" an. kann mit jemand sagen was man da zurückstellen muss?
<gugaua> Hallo, ich kann bei meinen Ubuntu Server 14.04 seit gestern keine Sonderzeichen ä ö ü mehr eingeben. Ich weiß nicht genau was passiert ist. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<gugaua> Was ich festgestellt habe ist, das beim Kommando Locale überall posix angezeigt wird
<mrkramps> gugaua, wie graufst du auf den server zu?
<gugaua> mrkramps: mit Putty
<gugaua> in putty hab ich UTF-8 eingestellt
<mrkramps> kannst mal den inhalt der datei /etc/default/keyboard in einem nopaste zeigen
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13261284/
<mrkramps> gugaua, änder doch mal XKBLAYOUT von us auf de
<mrkramps> anschließend ein `setupcon -k`
<gugaua> We are not on the Linux console, the console is left unconfigured...... geht wohl über putty nicht
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall wäre dann ein neustart notwendig
<gugaua> gemacht
<gugaua> hat aber nichts gebracht
<gugaua> wenn ich ö drücke kommt (arg: 6)
<gugaua> bei ü kommt irgendein random kommando das ich irgendwann einmal durchgeführt habe
<gugaua> und bei locale steht wieder überall posix
<mrkramps> gugaua, `locale -a`
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13261419/
<gugaua> logischer weise versuche ich de-de zu benutzen
<mrkramps> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale`
<gugaua> l
<gugaua> ..    /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale is not installed
<mrkramps> sry
<mrkramps> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales`
<mrkramps> da ist mir ein 's' verloren gegangen
<gugaua> kann passieren :)
<gugaua> ok generation complete
<gugaua> update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<gugaua> ?
<mrkramps> scheiße, der befehl funktioniert unter ubuntu nicht
<mrkramps> gugaua, du musst die locales in /etc/default/locale von hand eintragen
<gugaua> ok!
<gugaua> da steht es richtig drinnen
<gugaua> Das ist der Eintrag LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<gugaua> Die Ausgabe von Locale gibt überall POSIX aus
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13261617/
<mrkramps> gugaua, hast du PAM deaktiviert in deinem SSH server?
<Rochvellon> gnah, mein rechner wacht aus dem s2r nicht mehr nach einem kernel-downgrade richtig auf :/
<gugaua> UsePAM no
<gugaua> Das hab ich verwendet um die Passwort authentifizierung zu deaktivieren zusammen mit allow passwords
<gugaua> PasswordAuthentication no
<gugaua> mrkramps: hat das was damit zu tun?
<mrkramps> gugaua, kannst du das mal testweise wieder aktivieren
<mrkramps> möglicher zusammenhang besteht
<gugaua> ja!
<gugaua> BINGO
<gugaua> Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht aber jetzt geht es wieder, sehr interessant
<mrkramps> gugaua, PAM ist zwar auch für die Passwortauthentifizierung notwendig (ohne ist die meines wissens nach nicht deaktiviert, sondern funktioniert eben nicht)
<mrkramps> PAM ist umfasst aber auch teile der sitzungsverwaltung
<gugaua> Dann lass ich PAM an, dann hab ich ein Problem weniger da ich ja sowieso mit PasswordAuthentication no die authentifizierung via passwort verweigere
<mrkramps> wenn du PAM nicht verwenden möchtest, kannst du noch für den benutzer auf dem host die locale explizit definieren
<mrkramps> in ~/.profile oder ~/.bashrc
<mrkramps> gugaua, um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich nicht einschätzen wie sicherheitskritisch welche einstellung für sshd ist
<mrkramps> ggf. solltest du dich in diesem zusammenhang nochmal geneuer informieren
<gugaua> mrkramps: okay, aber damit bin ich schon mal au fjeden fall zufrieden... Danke für die Hilfe :)
<mrkramps> dafür nicht!
<gugaua> mrkramps: Ich werd noch schauen wofür PAM genau da ist
<Rochvellon> und wo finde ich jetzt die menu.lst?
<ring0> Rochvellon, hast kein grub2?
<Rochvellon> doch
<Rochvellon> nur ich finde die nimmer mehr
<ring0> wozu brauchst du sie?
<Rochvellon> ach, da hatte ich mal einen eintrag gemacht, den ich mir jetzt sichern möchte
<ring0> ah
<dasjoe> grub2 hat keine menu.lst mehr, sondern grub.cfg
<Rochvellon> und grub.cfg ist alles andere als lesbar :/
<dasjoe> Richtig, die wird automatishc generiert. Siehe /etc/grub.d und /etc/default/grub
<ring0> darin wirst du aber suchen müssen :)
<Rochvellon> und dort finde ich auch nur unlesbare daten, nur nicht das, was ich suche ...
<Erzi> Hallo Froinde
<Erzi> Ich hab mal ne Frage bzgl. USB 
<mrkramps> Erzi, dann frag :)
<Erzi> Wenn man 2 externe HDD per USB 3 am Rechner angeschlossen hat und dann Daten von HDD1 zu HDD2 kopiert wird mein System extrem langsam
<Erzi> Ist das normal?
<Erzi> Oder ist da etwas falsch eingestellt?
<Erzi> Braucht das irgendwie extrem CPU Leistung?
<mrkramps> wie definierst du "langsam"?
<Erzi> na man merkts wenn man die Maus bewegen will
<Erzi> oder so
<Erzi> oder liegts daran das diese logischerweise auch ueber USB angeschlossen ist.
<mrkramps> du meinst die maus, die auch am völlig ausgelasteten USB-controller hängt?
<Erzi> hmm.
<Erzi> Bloed
<Erzi> Weiss ned ob es ein und derselbe ist.
<mrkramps> aber ich gebe zu, dass ich gerade auch nur rate
<Erzi> Maus haengt an USB2 die HDDs an USB3
<_moep_> Erzi: guck dsoch mal beim testen auf den load
<Erzi> _moep_: wie macht man das?
<mrkramps> einfach mal top/htop im terminal oder halt die grafische systemüberwachung laufen lassen
<_moep_> mach ne shell auf und tipp uptime ein
<Erzi> ksysguard?
<_moep_> mit htop kannst du dann gut sehen, was gerade viel cpu frisst
<Erzi> muss ich erstmal installieren ;)
<Erzi> hab ich gerade bemerkt
<mrkramps> htop ist nicht vorinstalliert, aber sollte man haben
<Erzi> Muss ich bei naechster Gelegenheit mal machen
<Erzi> also installiert isses jetzt
<Erzi> aber hab gerade nix zum kopieren, werde ich demnaechst aber mal schauen
<Erzi> 1 - 8 ?
<Erzi> Hab ich ned blos 4 Kerne im I7
<mrkramps> 4 kerne mit jeweils 2 threads
<Erzi> aha Hyperthreading
<Erzi> deswegen
<Erzi> boah mein Chrome nimmt gleich mal 70% CPU
<mrkramps> obwohl du da nochmal sicher gehen solltest
<mrkramps> i7 gibt es auch als octa core
<Erzi> nee, hab ich ned mrkramps 
<Erzi> Ist noch ein aelteres Modell
<mrkramps> =)
<Erzi> 2600K
<Erzi> Was meinst du mit sicher gehen mrkramps ?
<mrkramps> Erzi, nur dass du nicht vielleicht doch 8 kerne hast … aber das haben wir ja geklärt ;)
<Erzi> nee, bin mir schon recht sicher das der nur 4 hat
<mrkramps> nur mal im ernst … einen quad core mit einem kopiervorgang auslasten?
<Erzi> Ich weiss eben nicht was das ist 
<Erzi> Darum frag ich eben
<Erzi> merk halt wie alles langsamer geht
<Erzi> So laeufts schoen fluessig und dann ploetzlich voll die lags
<Erzi> Das macht mich halt auch stutzig
<Erzi> Vermute eben das mein USB-Hub im Rechner da irgendwie ned so arbeitet wie er soll
<Erzi> Oder USB-Host Controller, oder wie auch immer das Ding da genannt wird.
<Erzi> USB Root Hub 
<Erzi> da gibts ja viele verschiedene Bezeichnungen
<ring0> guck wenn es ruckelt in top/htop nach, was da los ist. sonst sind alles nur vermutungen
<Erzi> Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Erzi> jop, danke fuer eure Hinweise, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen
<mrkramps> Erzi, du könntest neben htop auch syslog mitlaufen lassen
<mrkramps> da wären dann ggf. noch weitere meldungen die auf fehlverhalten hinweisen drin
<ring0> kannst mit iotop auch noch die lese-/schreibvorgänge überprüfen
<mrkramps> hm, da gehen normalerweise so 4 terminals auf einen monitor
<mrkramps> also was könnte er noch laufen lassen?
<mrkramps> ^^
<ring0> :)
<Erzi> ok
<Erzi> iotop hab ich auch mal installiert
<Erzi> Platz hab ich auf meinem Bildschirm
<mrkramps> für syslog kann man sehr schön lnav verwenden
<Erzi> ;)
<Kratze> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie man das Touchpad vom Laptop von zwei Finger Gestenerkennung auf 1 Finger umstellen kann? ich blicke in der man page von touchpad treiber nicht durch. "man synaptics" 
<mrkramps> Kratze, nopaste mal die ausgabe von `synclient --l`
<Kratze> synclient: invalid option -- '-
<mrkramps> sry, `synclient -l` 
<Kratze> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13269281/
<mrkramps> Kratze, und was genau muss jetzt umgestellt werden?
<Kratze> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13269319/
<Kratze> so mit aktivierten touchpad
<mrkramps> kannst du mit diese "gestenerkennung" kurz genauer beschreiben?
<mrkramps> --mit ++mir
<Kratze> Mich nervt es mit den erkennen von zwei Fingern, ich komme damit nicht zurecht. Wenn ich einen Finger auf dem Touchpad habe geht es, sobald der zweite drauf ist spring der Curser hin und her und beim Thinkpad x220 ist es leider der Fall, dass das Touchpad bis auf den Maustasten ist
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe meine gid und uid an mein Synology wie folgt angepasst: 1. sudo usermod -u 1026 -g 100 kirsten  2. sudo find / -user 1000 -exec chown 1026 {} \; 3. sudo find / -group 1000 -exec chgrp 100 {} \;  So, ich kann jetzt wunderbar auf mein NAS zugreifen. ABER: wenn ich einen USB Stick reinstecke, kann ich nichts drauf schreiben: Der angegebene Ort ist kein Ordner. Erst wenn ich caja mit sudo öffne, kann ich etwas auf den 
<Kratze> Sprich ich navigiere mit der maus irgendwo hin und will klicken ---> Zack springt der Curser zu einer andern Position
<mrkramps> Kratze, hast doch noch zwei tasten darüber =P
<mrkramps> ich schau gerade, was da weg müsste
<Kratze> Die zwei Tasten + Nubsi sind auch wunderbar wenn man so damit arbeitet aber wenn man mal gemütlich auf der Couch oder im Bett damit was macht bevorzuge ich das Touchpad
<kirsten> hat jemand eine idee, wo das Problem sein könnte, und was ich machen muss, damit meine USB Sticks wieder normal eingebunden werden?
<mrkramps> Kratze, ich glaube ClickFinger1 und ClickFinger2 sind dein problem
<mrkramps> Kratze, teste mal mit `synclient ClickFigner1=0 ClickFinger2=0`
<mrkramps> sry, schon wieder vertippt
<mrkramps> Kratze, teste mal mit `synclient ClickFinger1=0 ClickFinger2=0`
<Kratze> leidewr nicht 
<Kratze> müssen denn beide auf 0
<mrkramps> eh, nö … natürlich nicht :S
<mrkramps> Kratze, teste mal mit `synclient ClickFinger1=1 ClickFinger2=0`
<mrkramps> Kratze, alternativ `synclient TapButton1=1 TapButton2=0 TapButton3=0`
<Kratze> ahh schon besser aber immer noch nicht perfekt, der curser spring nicht mer so schnell, jetzt muss es doch nur noch die Möglich keit geben zu definieren, dass der untere cm am Touch nicht mehr funktioniert :-)
<mrkramps> Kratze, da kannst du mal mit den *Edge parametern spielen
<mrkramps> und schon mal zur vorwarnung, das ist alles nur zum testen und hält keinen neustart des Xservers ;)
<Kratze> Danke schonmal, werde dann mal testen, funktioniert aufjeden fall schon viel besser
<Kratze> shit
<Kratze> wo kann ichs fest einstellen?
<Kratze> also die befehle die ich mit synclient gemacht habe 
<mrkramps> Kratze, entweder den synclient befehl in den autostart oder durch konfiguration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ gemäß https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad
<Kratze> ok danke
<Kratze> hast du ein bitcoin walled
<mrkramps> gern geschehen und nein
<Kratze> schade sonnst hätte ich dir eben einen kleinen Obolus überwiesen
<Kratze> Ich test dann mal etwas weiter, wenn das eh keinen Neustart aushält kann ich ja nicht viel kaputt machen
<Kratze> Bin dann mal weg, danke und einen schönen Abend euch noch
<blaaa> hi
<blaaa> hmm
<mrkramps> blaaa, hast du eine frage?
<blaaa> ja
<blaaa> ubuntu server 15.04 ohne GUI, auf Intel NUC, Rechner geht nach ca. 1h in standby (S3) , wo kann ich diese Zeit einstellen?
<mrkramps> das ist eine gute frage
<blaaa> im BIOS habe ich jedenfalls nichts dazu gefunden
<mrkramps> bios ist hier auch nicht der richtige ort
<blaaa> wenn es im GUI (Energieeinstellungen) geht, muss das doch auch auf Kommandozeile möglich sein?
<mrkramps> ich suche schon
<mrkramps> blaaa, sollte evtl. mit einer änderung in /etc/systemd/logind.conf getan sein
<mrkramps> blaaa, schau mal, ob dort was zum thema "idle" zu finden ist
<blaaa> jaaa, idleActionsec=100min
<blaaa> das muss es sein, super
<mrkramps> und IdleAction=suspend?
<mrkramps> und beides nicht auskommentiert?
<blaaa> genau, das muss ich damals nach installation eingestellt haben
<blaaa> hattes es nur vergessen
<mrkramps> ok, sehr gut … dann funktioniert es ja auch =D
<blaaa> ja, nochmal danke
<mrkramps> blaaa, nicht dafür!
<blaaa> :-)
<Lembert> Hallo, kennt jemand einen sftp Client mit welchem man rekursiv einen Haufen Dateien von einem ssh Server ziehen kann?
<guntbert> Lembert: bei "ein haufen dateien" denk ich immer an tar
<blaaa> ciao all and thx for help ...
<Lembert> tar ist in meinem Fall ungeeignet
<frostschutz> Lembert, lftp und dort den mirror befehl?
<frostschutz> ach, ssh server
<Lembert> jep ssh
<frostschutz> bei kopien über ssh nehme ich immer rsync
<Lembert> hab vorhin entdeckt, dass es beim midnight commander eine Funktion namens shell link gibt, aber nach der Eingabe der Zugangsdaten hängt der sich mit einem "fish: Waiting for initial line..." auf ohne dass die erwartete Pw Eingabe angefordert wird
<frostschutz> Lembert, lftp unterstützt aber auch sftp (open sftp://user@host), das ist halt fürs Terminal, hast du einen grafischen Client gesucht?
<Lembert> pseudo grafisch im terminal wär auf die dauer toll, aber notfalls tuts am anfang auch nur terminal
<frostschutz> mit dem mitnicht kommando kenne ich mich leider nicht aus
<Erzi> Noch jemand wach?
<Erzi> Was kann ich nehmen um auf nen DLNA Server zuzugreifen.
<mrkramps> Erzi, vlc bspw.
<Erzi> Gibts auch ne art Browser?
<Erzi> Damit man sich die Verzeichnisse anschauen kann
<Erzi> In VLC scheine ich explizit die Adresse zum File zu gebrauchen
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-15
<Erzi> Finde den leider nicht in Dolphin unter Netzwerk.
<Erzi> Kann das sein?
<Erzi> Also das er dort ned sichtbar wird
<Erzi> mein NAS ist dort zu finden
<Erzi> Aber da laeuft auch ein FTP drauf
<Erzi> mrkramps: hab schon bissel gegoogelt aber so nen richtig gescheiten Client scheints wohl ned zu geben, oder sehe ich das richtig?
<mrkramps> nein, das sieht du schon ganz richtig
<mrkramps> linux ist eher der host
<Erzi> Mist
<Erzi> Ich will gar nix wirklich streamen
<Erzi> Hab nen TV mit ner internen HDD
<mrkramps> aber vlc sollte das können, nur eine weile brauchen um die informationen der bibliothek vom server zu laden
<Erzi> Und die Aufnahmen wuerde ich gern auf den Rechner ziehen
<Erzi> Um sie hier dann weiter zu verarbeiten
<mrkramps> Erzi, und dein TV mit interner festplatte kann kein anderes netzwerkprotokoll?
<Erzi> Mit HDD oder Stick ist das bissel .......
<Erzi> Weiss ned
<Erzi> ich kann auf den TV streamen, bzw. der TV kann sich vom Netzwerk aus versorgen
<Erzi> Aber umgedreht weiss ich nix.
<Erzi> Kann halt den TV selbst als Server einstellen
<Erzi> Mediaserver am TV aktivieren
<Erzi> Nun muss ich es halt nur noch schaffen drauf zuzugreifen um es mir rueber zu ziehen
<mrkramps> Erzi, welches modell?
<Erzi> Metz topas
<mrkramps> lass mich raten, das so ein gerät das quasi niemand besitzt?
<Erzi> Wenn du mich als niemand bezeichnen willst.
<mrkramps> Erzi, hat der vielleicht eine weboverfläche?
<Erzi> Finde ich ned, habs schon im Server probiert
<mrkramps> und ich beziehe das mit "niemand" eher auf die schlechte ausbeute an suchergebnissen
<mrkramps> Erzi, haste die IP vom fernseher mal in einem webbrowser eingegeben?
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> server meinte ich browser
<Erzi> sorry
<mrkramps> ok
<Erzi> nix verfuegbar
<mrkramps> 42, 47 oder 55"?
<Erzi> Port kenne ich auch keinen den ich da waehlen sollte
<Erzi> Das ist doch unerheblich, duerften alle gleich sein von der Software her
<Erzi> Duerfte aber auch ohne Portangabe was gehen, oder?
<mrkramps> port 80 ist da so üblich und wird vom browser auch einfach genommen
<Erzi> Na ja, nix passiert. Nur Fehlermeldung
<Erzi> Ich probier mal kurz mit dem Lappi (Win) ob ich da was finde, vielleicht Netzwerklaufwerk oder was auch immer
<mrkramps> im handbuch steht auch nichts
<mrkramps> Erzi, schau dir mit `nmap` mal an, welche ports an dem gerät offen sind
<Erzi> gibts gar ned
<Erzi> aufm Lappi isser gleich da
<Erzi> im Dateibrowser
<Erzi> Voll geil da
<mrkramps> oO
<Erzi> Wuerde den jetzt gern hier in meinem Dolphin auch haben
<Erzi> Hast du ne Idee wie ich danach suchen kann hier
<mrkramps> du könntest mir erstmal sagen, was auf deinem laptop läuft
<Erzi> win 8.1
<Erzi> Ich will aber von hier aus drauf zugreifen
<Erzi> mein PC ubuntu
<mrkramps> soweit ich das sehe, ist die einzige möglichkeit FUSE zu aktivieren und das mit djmount einzuhängen
<Erzi> alles doof, vom Lappi hab ich keinen Zugriff aufs NAS 
<Erzi> Dachte das ich da mal ein Netzlaufwerk angezeigt bekommen hatte
<Erzi> So haette ich das so rueber schieben koennen
<Erzi> wenn ich das zeugs installier kann nix passieren, oder?
<Erzi> also libfuse-dev
<mrkramps> wo will der das denn installieren?
<mrkramps> bzw. warum?
<Erzi> http://netbunker.de/2011/05/27/linux-automatisches-einhangen-von-upnp-servern-mit-djmount/
<mrkramps> also bei mir hat das paket djmount eigentlich alle abhängigkeiten
<Erzi> aha
<Erzi> ok
<Erzi> Ich kenn mich damit ned aus
<mrkramps> das paket sollte nicht nötig sein
<Erzi> ich soll nen einhaengepunkt in /media machen
<Erzi> macht man den da direkt oder eher unter /media/erzi/
<Erzi> Hast du vielleicht eine bessere Seite?
<mrkramps> https://askubuntu.com/questions/88754/upnp-dlna-client-player-recommendations#109083
<mrkramps> und man kann es direkt in /media machen
<Erzi> danke, genial
<Erzi> es geht
<Erzi> DAAAAAAAAAANKE
<Erzi> ;)
<mrkramps> dafür nich
<Erzi> hmm :(
<Erzi> Der zeigt jetzt wieder komisches Zeug an
<Erzi> Ordner lassen sich ned oeffnen
<Erzi> und alles m3u dateien
<Erzi> schade
<Erzi> Schade, war schon so zuversichtlich als ich den Metz-TV Server da gefunden habe.
<Erzi> auf meinen Plex komm ich gar nicht drauf
<Erzi> Auf dem NAS laeuft Plex als DLNA Server.
<Erzi> Fuse scheint wohl auch ned alles zu wollen
<Erzi> also entweder Fuse oder djmount kommt ned klar mit den Servern.
<mrkramps> das kann passieren, kompatibilität ist eben so eine sache
<mrkramps> und der grund, warum ich für sowas eine linux-basierende settop box verwende, statt der müllsoftware im fernseher
<Erzi> Ich bin froh das ich alles im TV drin habe
<Erzi> Muss ich eben weiter mit ner externen HDD arbeiten
<Erzi> Uebers Netzwerk waere es wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen
<mrkramps> wenn diese technik man immer so funktionieren würde, wie sie sollte … tut mir leid, dir nicht weiterhelfen zu können
<Erzi> Braucht dir ned leid tun
<Erzi> Kannst ja auch ix dafuer
<Erzi> Bin mit dem TV voll zufrieden
<Erzi> Aufnahmen und Planung dafuer gehen super, und das Bild ist erste Sahne.
<mrkramps> von der bildqualität wäre ich sicherlich auch begeistert
<Erzi> Ja ist echt der Hammer, sogar besser als bei UHD TVs einiger Mitbewerber
<Erzi> Bei HD Source
<Erzi> UHD kann ich ja schlecht vergleichen
<Erzi> Habs mit nem Technisat UHD verglichen, und da konnte der Technisat einpacken.
<Erold> Guten morgen. 
<Erold> Kann mir jemand in Sachen php helfen :/ bekomme eine fertige index.php zum laufen :/
<Erold> *nicht zum laufen
<Wishmaster2> Erold: Inwiefern "nicht zum Laufen"?
<bekks> Da müssen jetzt erstmal wesentlich mehr Informationen her.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welcher Webserver, welche PHP Version, etc.
<bekks> Was steht in den Webserverlogs, was ist die Fehlermeldung.
<Erold> Also es geht um ein payment System. Auf der Seite gibt's ein komplettes fertiges Modul.  
<bekks> Worum es da geht ist egal. Es geht um die fehlenden Informationen ;)
<Erold> Ok sry kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus :/
<Erold> Was braucht ihr den genau? 
<bekks> Habe ich geschrieben.
<Wishmaster2> Fang erstmal damit an wie genau sich der Fehler äußert
<Erold> Also Debian whezzy da ich den Webserver auf ein raspberry laufen lasse 
<bekks> Gut, dann vrag bitte den Debian Support. Danke.
<Erold> Php 5 / Apache2 
<bekks> Hier ist Ubuntu Support.
<bekks> *frag
<Erold> Ist ok.  
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hab ne kurze frag zu bind9/isc-dhcp-server: habe beides aufgesetzt und funktioniert auch wunderbar. alles was nicht geht, die Windows-Rechner finden sich nicht mehr. was könnte ich vergessen haben?
<ShiroNeko> andere geräte wie drucker, TV, AV-Receiver im LAN werden erkannt, nur andere computer nicht
<bekks> Erläutere "die Windows Rechner finden sich nicht mehr"?
<ShiroNeko> bekks: zugiff über \\hostname oder \\10.1.1.1 auf die einzelnen computer klappt, sie tauchen nur nicht in der netzwerkumgebung auf
<ShiroNeko> mach mal eben ein screen ... mom
<bekks> Und das ist dann wie genau ein Ubuntuproblem? :)
<ShiroNeko> vermute das problem im zusammenhang mit dem ubuntu was dns/dhcp macht. mit der fritzbox vorher war das kein problem
<bekks> Wenn \\hostname geht, geht DNS.
<bekks> Das, was du in der Netzwerkumgebung siehst, hat mit DNS nicht viel zu tun. Und vor allem nichts mit Ubuntu.
<ShiroNeko> was dhcp mir nicht mitgibt ist ein wins-server. vor resetup von dhcp/dns war das die fritzbox
<ShiroNeko> denke mal, ein wins-server sollte mit ubuntu auch kein problem darstellen
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe einen Ubuntu Server beim einem Hoster stehen und einen Sat.Receiver (vu+) mit einem Linux Image drauf welcher als eine Art Homeserver benutzt wird. Aktuell kann man auf den Server über ssh und ftpes mit explizitem ssl drauf zugreifen. Ist es irgendwie möglich für einen regelmäßigen Dateiaustausch einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden um einen Teil des Dateisystems des Servers im Receiver Linux einzubinden?
<bekks> Lembert: sshfs
<Lembert> bekks, danke, ich guck mal ob ichs für die mips Architektur auftreibe
<Lembert> sieht eher schlecht aus, anscheinend hat dafür noch keiner ein .ipk paket gemacht
<smeexs> is das noch aktuell ? http://winfuture.de/news,57371.html
<bekks> smeexs: Unterstreich mal das Wort "Ubuntu" darin.
<smeexs> versteh nicht was du mir damit sagen willst
<bekks> Was möchtest du UNS denn eigentlich fragen?
<bekks> Ob man das fragliche Paket deinstallieren kann? Ja, steht in deinem Artikel. Ob man Moronix-Links glauben kann? NEin, kann man nicht.
<smeexs> eigentlich nur ob das paket noch im einsatz ist bzw in den lts versionen enthalten und default aktiv 
<bekks> Das kann packages.ubuntu.com Dir verraten.
<smeexs> das meiste was ich gefunden habe war aus dem jahre schnee
<schlaepfer> a
<bekks> smeexs: Das Paket existiert in keiner aktuellen Ubuntuversion, soviel zum Wahrheitsgehalt des Artikels.
<smeexs> danke 
<smeexs> nur warum sagst mir dann ich kanns deinstallieren wenn es doch gar nicht in ubuntu enthalten ist -.- 
<smeexs> oder hat das packages einfach einen anderen namen 
<bekks> Hast du den Artikel überhalt mal selbst gelesen?
<smeexs> ich hab halt nur eine angeregte diskussion in einem forum ob ubuntu nach hause telephoniert , deswegen hab ich mich hier (nach einer google suche) erkundigt um besser argumentieren zu können
<smeexs> klar
<bekks> Ubuntu telefoniert nicht nach Hause.
<stevieh> ruft nur manchmal Amazon an, aber das kann man auch abstellen
<bekks> Auch wenn Herr Stallman das anders sieht :P
<sash_> So, und wieder weg aus diesem Regenloch.
<sash_> Ab ins nächste.
<sash_> Uups, falscher Channel
<Lembert> Vor einiger Zeit konnte man bei Ubuntu im Terminal noch Tabs öffnen, bei meiner aktuellen Version ist das nicht möglich, da gibt es nur "Datei > Neues Terminal". Kann ich das irgendwie wieder ermöglichen?
<Lembert> Ich hab Ubuntu 15.04 mit Gnome
<rentier_> Huhu! Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso Photoshop CS2 neuerding beim Starten hängt? Irgend eine Wine-Aktualisierung oder so was?
<mrkramps> rentier_, da fragst du besser mal direkt beim wine-projekt nach
<mrkramps> bzw. schaust mal bei denen in der datenbank
<krytarik> Lembert: Nicht im Menü, aber hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613465/upgrade-to-15-04-what-happened-to-my-gnome-terminal-tabs/613490#613490
<Lembert> danke, funktioniert
<kultviech> wie gehe ich vor wenn ich mit btrfs einen snapshot von / auf den alten stand setzen möchte?
<Guest98714> Hi zusammen!
<Guest98714> Kann mir jemand helfen? Anscheinend wird seit dem release upgrade bei mir beim Boot immer die fstab gelöscht.
<Guest98714> Ich hab sie mit der live cd wieder neu erstellt aber nach dem neustart ist sie wieder leer :(
<mrkramps> Guest98714, mit der livecd auch die richtige fstab neu erstellt?
<mrkramps> also nicht die des live-systems?
<Guest98714> Ich hab die hergetellte auch in eine fstab.backup kopiert zur sicherheit die ist noch da
<Guest98714> Ich muss mal meinen nick ändern mom
<Rene73> So ;)
<mrkramps> Rene73, ist die fstab beim neustart wirklich komplett leer?
<Rene73> ja... 0 byte und timestamp vom boot... also aktuell 18:00 Uhr 
<Rene73> Die Backup hat einen Timestamp von 17:54 Uhr
<koegs> irgendwelche komischen ppas oder Skripte über die man was wissen sollte?
<Rene73> nö, ich hab eigentlich erst vor kurzem 15.04 neu installiert und jetzt ein release upgrade gemacht.
<Rene73> einzig die aufteilung in der fstab ist vielleicht ein bisschen speziell... / auf ssd und /home, /var, /tmp auf jeweils einer eigenen partition
<mrkramps> Rene73, ich vermute mal, das system startet ohne fstab auch nicht durch?
<Rene73> ne :) so gar nicht 
<mrkramps> krass, habe ich mal so garkeine idee zu
<Rene73> ich versuch grad mal die bootlogs zu durchstöbern aber bisher nix gefunden
<mrkramps> da kann ja auch nichts drinstehen, wenn nichts eingebunden wird
<mrkramps> Rene73, läuft da was mit verschlüsselten partitionen? lvm?
<Rene73> negativ
<mrkramps> und die partitionierung lief natürlich unter 15.04 problemlos?
<Rene73> ja :) Ich hab ja auch die ganze zeit ohne probleme gearbeitet
<Rene73> Dass einzige was war.. das release-upgrade hat sich aufgehängt beim konfigurieren der paketet. 
<mrkramps> ach
<mrkramps> und das jetzt keine wichtige information?
<jokrebel> ein update/dist-upgrade läuft aber fehlerfrei durch?
<Rene73> Ich hab dann handisch dpkg ausgeführt und noch mal apt-get update, upgrade und dist...
<Rene73> alles noch vor dem reboot
<jokrebel> dpkg was?
<jokrebel> und warum?
<jokrebel> was sagt "apt-get -f install"?
<mrkramps> `dpkg --configure -a` sollte man in so einem fall schon machen, jokrebel 
<Rene73> dass kann ich jetzt aktuell nicht sagen da die dateisysteme nicht eingehängt werden... ih denke mal vor allem das fehlende var ist ein problem
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Und hat er dies? Oder was ganz Andreas? ;-)
<Rene73> ich überlege grad ich konnte doch hier im live system die fstab neu schreiben und dann mit chroot weiter machen oder?
<Rene73> ja, hat er
 * jokrebel würde eher _erst_ chrooten
 * mrkramps würde sich das elend sparen und neu installieren :X
<Rene73> och nich schon wieder :(
<Rene73> interessant... in der syslog steht dass es die dateisysteme gemountet haben will ???
<Rene73> Nov 15 18:00:39 rene-desktop systemd[1]: Mounting /home...
<Rene73> Nov 15 18:00:39 rene-desktop systemd[1]: Mounted /var.
<Rene73> usw
<mrkramps> Rene73, systemd braucht die fstab nicht zwangsläufig und kann auf mount units zurückgreifen
<Rene73> auf was ?
<mrkramps> aber was genau da bei dir schief gelaufen ist, weiß ich nicht
<Rene73> hmm... noch mal neu starten nur zur sicherheit :)
<passt_> nach einem update auf die aktuelle version von virtualbox 5.0.10 lassen sich die VMs nicht mehr starten. wenn ich mir /var/log/vbox-install.log anschaue, scheint die ursache zu sein, dass die passenden linux-headers- zu fehlen. 
<passt_> so wie es aussieht gibt es derzeit keine linux-headers-3.19.0-30-generic
<passt_> wie kriege ich virtualbox nun wieder lauffähig installiert?
<passt_> btw ubuntu 15.10
<mrkramps> tjo, seit 15.04 gibt es keine headers mehr … was auch immer mir ubuntu damit sagen will oO
<Lothenon> gnah, und warum meckert jetzt vbox herum, dass es keinen 3d-support leisten kann, wenn doch nvidia installiert ist?
<mrkramps> ah, ubuntu möchte mir damit sagen, dass meine suchanfragen zu ungenau sind
<mrkramps> passt_, vielleicht solltest du die headers mal installieren?
<passt_> mrkramps: die gibt es nicht
<mrkramps> passt_, in 15.10 nicht für kernel 3.19, weil dort 4.2 aktuell ist
<mrkramps> möglicherweise fehlt dir einfach das notwendige kernel-modul
 * Lothenon sieht in den repos für 14.04 die header für willy
<mrkramps> passt_:$ sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms
<mrkramps> passt_:$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Wie kommst du darauf? Ich hab hier 15.10, und das Paket linux-headers-4.2.0-16-generic ist auch installiert.
<Longbottom> Ups, war wohl ein wenig spät.
<mrkramps> Longbottom, wie gesagt, meine suchanfrage für das paket war zu ungenau ;)
<passt_>  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv  gibt es bei mir nicht
<passt_> build-essentials war bereits installiert
<passt_> außerdem irritiert mich, dass 'uname -r' 3.19.0-30-generic und nicht 4.2 
<mrkramps> passt_:$ lsb_release -a
<passt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13286887/
<mrkramps> passt_:$ apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<passt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13286947/
<mrkramps> passt_:$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<passt_> das fehlte mir, aus welchem grund auch immer
<passt_> es wird jetzt auf jeden fall installiert
<mrkramps> passt_, kann beim release upgrade auf der strecke geblieben sein
<mrkramps> passt_, danach neustart, neuen kernel gegenchecken (uname -r) und virtualbox neu installieren
<passt_> gut, dann schon mal danke so weit. ich werd ejetzt rebooten
<Lothenon> na doll, darf ich mir ja doch ein ppa installieren
<misterx> gratis router von cisco unter 01781917382
<misterx> ups sry jungs bitte nicht anrufen
<misterx> scheiße
<h3cki> Hallo ich wollte mal den offtopic von ubuntu besuchen, komme aber nicht rein. Es steht das ich gebannt bin. Weiss jemand weshalb? ich war noch nicht in diesem chan
<k1l> das liegt daran, das du mit zig anderen nicks schon da warst und gebannt bist.
<h3cki> Ich war noch nicht hier. Kann es an meinem shell provider liegen? es muss sich um eine verwechslung handeln
<h3cki> Bitte um support
<jokrebel> h3cki: Fragen zu Bans ist kein Ubuntu-Support-Fall. In den Kanalregel die im Topic verlinkt sind findest Du dazu näheres.
<h3cki> O mann wollte doch nur mal in den chan ot da liegt wohl ein problem vor
<h3cki> woanders gehts dieser chan zb auch wunderbar
<bekks> Du bist dort trotzdem gebannt und das wird trotzdem nicht hier diskutiert. Alle relevanten Informationen dazu hast du bereits erhalten.
<h3cki> Ich bin ueber den umgangston hier in ubuntu channel empoert
<h3cki> Ich werde das klaeren
<BlackMage> mit rmdir kann ich ein Verzeichnis nicht löschen
<BlackMage> keine Berechtigung sagt mir rmdir...
<k1l> was ist die genaue meldung?
<k1l> was sagt ls -al zu den rechten?
<BlackMage> rmdir: konnte »directory/“ nicht entfernen: Keine Berechtigung
<BlackMage> k1l: drwxrwxrwx
<k1l> wo ist das verzeichnis?
<BlackMage> in ~/Downloads
<k1l> und was sagt ls -al zu besitzer und gruppe?
<BlackMage> k1l: rechte sind drwxrwxr-x und Besitzer und Gruppe ist beides mein Benutzer
<k1l> und die genaue fehlermeldung?
<BlackMage> k1l: Vorgang nicht zulässig
<BlackMage> mehr nicht
<frostschutz> stat directory/ directory/..
<BlackMage> frostschutz: und das soll mir was sagen?
<BlackMage> und könnte es ein Problem sein das mein Homeverzeichnis die Rechte 700 hat?
<frostschutz> solange du der owner bist, nicht
<k1l> ist das evlt nen link, den du löschen willst?
<BlackMage> nein ein ganz normales Verzeichnis
<BlackMage> könnte es ein Problem das das Verzeichnis ~ im Namen hat?
<k1l> aha
<k1l> sag mal den ganzen namen
<frostschutz> ein ~ im Namen ist kein Problem
<BlackMage> ~kernel-ppa ist der ganze Name
<k1l> evtl musste das escapen
<frostschutz> und wenn es nicht richtig gequoted gewesen wäre hätte rmdir auch nicht den korrekten namne in der fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> ist das dann nicht vielleicht schon im Papierkorb?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: häh?
<k1l> terminal hat kein papierkorb
<BlackMage> könnte es vielleicht am Kernel liegen?
<frostschutz> zeig stat ausgabe
<jokrebel> Ach ne - das war bei Backup und da steht das ~ dann auch am Ende.
<BlackMage> frostschutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13290557/
<frostschutz> BlackMage, und lsattr ~kernel-ppa ~kernel-ppa/..?
<BlackMage> frostschutz: was bedeutet ein i beim 5. Zeichen ? also ----i--------e--
<frostschutz> daß es nicht gelöscht werden darf
<frostschutz> hm
<frostschutz> immutable 
<BlackMage> oh fehler gefunden
<BlackMage> und wie bekommt ich das i wieder weg
<frostschutz> mit chattr -i 
<frostschutz> ggf. mit sudo
<frostschutz> .oO(interessantere frage wäre, wo kommt das i überhaupt her)
<BlackMage> frostschutz: oh, da hab ich mal chattr +i gemacht damit es ich es nicht ausversehen lösche
<BlackMage> aber schon erstaunlich wie schwer man das findet
<frostschutz> bei verzeichnissen reicht da normal ein mkdir verzeichnis/.keep bzw. .nichtloeschen oder so
<frostschutz> und dann halt nicht auf alles mit rm -rf losgehen
<BlackMage> und warum zeigt die bash mir beim autocompleten mit TAB von ~ immer Möglichkeiten wie: ~avahi/ ~mail/ ~pulse an?
<k1l> weil ~ für /home/user steht
<mrkramps> die autovervollständigung zeigt dir dort alle benutzer an
<BlackMage> ich dachte ~ steht nur für sein eigenes Homeverzeichnis?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, im kontext ja
<mrkramps> der kontext ist normalerweise der benutzer mit dem es aufgerufen wird
<BlackMage> kann man das nicht deaktivieren? das beim autocompleten von ~ nur ein / gemacht wird?
<BlackMage> also nur ein / angehängt wird
<BlackMage> und wo wird das autocompleten überhaupt definiert?
<frostschutz> man glob, und man deineshell, das macht jede so ein wenig bis ziemlich anders
<frostschutz> bei man bash der Abschnitt Tilde Expansion. da gibts ein paar Sachen die ich noch nie benutzt habe (~+, ~-) ;) abstellen kann man das nur bedingt
<David1977> vielleicht hilft das hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis
<David1977> Das Home Verzeichnis ist wohl nicht so einfach zu verschieben.
<David1977> BlackMage: du willst ein verzeichnis löschen und das geht nicht?
<David1977> und das Verzeichnis liegt unter ~/Downloads?
<BlackMage> David1977: hat sich schon erledigt
<David1977> ok
<k1l> David1977: ist schon geklärt. war nen chattr drauf
<David1977> ok...keine Ahnung was ein chattr ist, aber das google ich gleich mal ;)
<David1977> ah, ok
<BlackMage> David1977: da kann z.B. ein Löschen verhindert werden
<David1977> jaja...attribute. Schon verstanden ;)
<David1977> man chattr hilf da ;)
<David1977> nochmal ne doofe frage bzgl den attributen. Wo ist der Unterschied zu immutable und undeletable?
<bekks> unveränderbar vs. nicht löschbar.
<David1977> ah...nicht löschbar heißt dann aber, dass ich sie verändern könnte
<David1977> also ist immutable sozusagen "sicherer" als undeletable
<David1977> weil immutable auch das löscher verhindert
<David1977> *löschen
<Lothenon> öhm, reicht es, wenn ich in /etc/modules it87 eintrage, wenn ich die sensoren auslesen möchte oder muss ich in /etc/modprobe noch zusätzlich force_id=0x8728 eintragen?
<mrkramps> bei mir reicht der eintrag von it87
<Lothenon> jo, mal testen
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-14
<dreamon> Ist es Sinnvoll defekte CDs mit ddrescue zu retten zu versuchen?
<Frickelpit> wenn für dich wichtige Daten drauf sind, vermutlich.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Habe noch nie was mit CD gemacht. CD schein kein device zu sein. Zumindest zeigt es fdisk nicht an.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue/#Laufwerk
<le_bot> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke. 
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Hmm.. es gibt kein /dev/cdrom → beim einhängen zeigt mir thunar cdda://sr1/ an.
<stevieh> dann nimm doch /dev/sr1
<dreamon> Nun gehts. Danke
<uniCATx> kann mich jemand bei der Installation von Icon/Themes für UBU unterstützen? Falls zeitlich ungebunden.. Danke im Voraus.
<uniCATx> (nicht über ppa)
<k1l_> pack die in den .ordner in deinem home.
<uniCATx> k1l_, vielen Dank. Gerade diesen Weg wollte ich nehmen, bin jetzt trotzdem den falschen gegangen, sprich: ppa
<uniCATx> aber damit ich demnächts es weiß, .ordner erstellen und den gedownloadeten inhalt da rein jagen
<uniCATx> danke k1l_ 
<k1l_> für themes ist es dann ".themes"
<uniCATx> k1l_, verstanden
<uniCATx> thx
<uniCATx> klasse k1l_ , it works:) thx again
<uniCATx> k1l_, kann ich jestzt das eingefügte Repo löschen?
<k1l_> ppas löscht man mit ppa-purge damit die pakete nicht zu zombies auf dem system werden
<uniCATx> verstanden, thx:)
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> k1l_, ich hab's hinbekommen! :)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<tojoko> pLaTo0n, wb
<Herbert-51> wieso bekomme ich in der VM kein internet :-( , muss das anders eingestellt werden als normal?
<oxtobear> VirtualMeerschweinchen?
<k1l_> welche vm software?
<Herbert-51> virtualbox
<Herbert-51> mit windows drauf
<k1l_> was hast du denn da umgestellt?
<Frickelpit> Standard steht virtualbox auf NAT, von daher solltest du eine 10.x.x.x Adresse bekommen haben
<Herbert-51> umgestellt garnix. ging gleich bei der installation schon nicht
<Frickelpit> Windows in VBox?
<k1l_> guest additions installiert?
<nagetier> sollte man, ist aber unnötig fürs netzwerk
<k1l_> sicher, dass das windows so fortschrittlich ist, die treiber für die generische vbox netzwerkkarte mitzuliefern?
<Herbert-51> ok läuft jetst hatte auf feste ip stehen
<nagetier> kann ich bis zu xp herunter bestätigen
<Frickelpit> 21:02:00 Herbert-51 | umgestellt garnix. ging gleich bei der installation schon nicht
<Frickelpit> soso
<nagetier> :) aber gleich wieder herumheulen
<Herbert-51> sorry , ich dachte du meintest an der VM und nicht an windows
<Herbert-51> hab das doch gerade drauf gebracht
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-15
<pLaTo0n> moin
<uniCATx> Hi, kann mir jemand eklären, was folgende Befehl verursacht:
<uniCATx> gtk-update-icon-cache /path/to/theme/directory/
<uniCATx> wie muss ich mir es vorstellen?
<uniCATx> ist das einer Art Auffrischung von Verzeichnissen?
<uniCATx> in dem Fall von einem Icon/Theme- Verzeichnis
<nagetier> uniCATx: man gtk-update-icon-cache , besser kann man es doch kaum erklären
<nagetier> "GTK+ can use the cache files created by gtk-update-icon-cache to avoid a lot of system call and disk seek overhead when the application starts."
<nagetier> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mmap
<le_bot> Title: mmap - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> uniCATx: Icons werden also in den RAM geladen, um nicht bei jedem Programmstart auch noch die dutzenden Icons vom langsamen, und eh schon beschäftigtem Festspeicher laden zu müssen
<uniCATx> nagetier, aha...
<uniCATx> ich frage deshalb, da ich ja gestern die numix und sardi theme/icons ins /usr/share/Theme/ geladen hab und...
<uniCATx> leider ohne Wirkung...
<uniCATx> sprich, ich sehe sie nicht in Erscheinungsbild (xfce)
<uniCATx> über ppa klappte ich auf Anhieb, aber ich bin was ppas anbetrifft ein wenig skeptisch
<koegs> uniCATx: icons gehören nach ~/.icons oder /usr/share/icons
<koegs> Nicht themes
<k1l> jo, du musst da den entsprechenden ordner nutzen. wenn du eh nur einen benutzer hast dann pack den kram eben in die .ordner in deinem home
<uniCATx> koegs, ups... danke
<uniCATx> k1l, gestern wollte das nicht so ganz...
<uniCATx> k1l, aber gleich mache ich es erneut
<uniCATx> k1l, muss ich es danach cache-en?
<k1l> nein, neu einloggen evtl
<uniCATx> jou, thx
<uniCATx> und vor allem ICONS von THEMES unterscheiden
<uniCATx> ich bin doof
<uniCATx> danke Euch
<uniCATx> es läuft einwandfrei
<uniCATx> Verständnisfrage: Welcher Aspekt spielt eine Rolle beim Ablegen von Themes bzw. Icons in /usr/share/... bzw. ./lokal?
<uniCATx> Sicherheit ?
<uniCATx> Schnelligkeit ?
<uniCATx> beides ?
<fford> Der Aspekt, ob die Themes nur für dich sein sollen, oder für alle im System zugänglich.
<uniCATx> aha
<uniCATx> jetzt habe ich geschnallt
<uniCATx> fford, thx
<fford> Ich bin da nicht so guter Hoffnung.
<uniCATx> verlass Dich drauf
<fford> Das mache ich nicht ^^
<uniCATx> vor kurzem wäre ich nicht in der Lage dieses zu bewerkstelligen
<LetoThe2nd> fford: ist wieder gut, jetzt.
<uniCATx> jetzt mache ich sachen selbstständig, na gut, nach fachmännischer Einweisung
<LetoThe2nd> uniCATx: ist auch bei dir gut jetzt. danke.
<uniCATx> LetoThe2nd, jou
<napterk> Hi schreibe gerade beim Forum uu eine Thread, jedoch scheint das http Makro nicht zu funktionieren?
<Frickelpit> napterk: #ubuntuusers
<napterk> okay, hat sich auch schon erledigt. Meine Mouse ist zu sensitiv für den Doppelklick
<empedokles78> Ich habe ein Problem bei der Postgres-Installationhttps://dpaste.de/Nebb
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #390228 (at dpaste.de)
<koegs> empedokles78: dein DNS server kennt gerade anscheinend ch.archive.ubuntu.com nicht
<dadrc> empedokles78, sieht aus, als würde dein DNS-Server ch.archv …
<dadrc> genau.
<koegs> :)
<empedokles78> *ignore* .. mein wlan. nur etwas war etwas komisch: https://dpaste.de/ysef
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #390230 (at dpaste.de)
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1545904
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1545904 “Several regex warnings when installing latest post...” : Bugs : pam package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> und nun? habe ich ein halb funktionsfähiges postgres?
<dadrc> jo, bekannter bug, sollte aber eigentlich außer der meldung nichts machen
<k1l> sollte kein problem sein.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1538284    das hier ist der besser bugreport
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1538284 “Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated” : Bugs : pam package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> siehe dem orginal debian bug report, der da verlinkt ist. das ist eigentlich ein anderes paket schuld, aber da mahlen die mühlen eher sehr langsam. hat aber keine auswirkung für dich
<empedokles78> k1l, okay, danke.;)
<mich782> Hi, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem LogiLink WL0238 unter Ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> Ja aber der ist gerade am Kaffeeautomat
<Frickelpit> mich782: stell einfach deine Frage, wer eine Antwort weiß, wird sich schon melden. ;)
<mich782> Ich versuche das Installationsscript install.sh aus zu führen. Das meldet mir aber folgenden Fehler
<mich782> Compile make driver error: 2
<mich782> Please check error Mesg
<Frickelpit> mich782: das ist nur das Ergebnis, der eigentliche Fehler steht etwas weiter oben
<mich782> Kann schon sein, nur verstehe ich zu wenig um ihn zu erkennen
<dadrc> Dafür gibt's Pastebins.
<mich782> Ich hab mal die Ganze Ausgabe hier gepostet https://www.systemli.org/paste/?4be8bfa3a7e43d9a#ndZk3GBzCuCPsOKDHGHF223vQZsSD10gM7xj+Aj+41w=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at www.systemli.org)
<dadrc> Genau so =)
<mich782> :)
<mich782> wenigstens das hab ich gelernt :)
<dadrc> Scheint ein Problem des Treibers mit neuen Kernelversionen zu sein
<mich782> Ich hab eigentlich gehofft das das Ding out of the Box läuft. Die haben ja nen Pinguin drauf gedruckt
<Frickelpit> scheint generell ein Problem bei realtek zu sein. https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs/issues/24
<le_bot> Title: Does not build with Kernel 4.2rc1 · Issue #24 · hadess/rtl8723bs · GitHub (at github.com)
<mich782> Ich sehe gerade das mit dem Treiber ein Ordner mit 19 PDFs mit geliefert wird.  Vielleicht ist da was zu finden
<Frickelpit> mich782: hast du es mal händisch probiert, ohne das install script?
<mich782> "Quick Start Guide for Driver Compilation and Installation" klingt schon mal gut
<Frickelpit> mich782: https://blog.danielscrivano.com/installing-rtl8812au-on-linux-for-wireless-dual-band-usb-adapters/
<Frickelpit> Alternativ ^
<le_bot> Title: installing rtl8812au on ubuntu for wireless dual-band usb adapters (at blog.danielscrivano.com)
<mich782> nö, bin leider nicht so firm. Freu mich ja schon das ich das script über die Konsole gefunden habe und starten konnte
<Frickelpit> mh, wobei. nee. das ist für den 8812, du hast laut paste den 8821
<nagetier> RTL8821AE ist im 4.4.0, warum nimmt man nicht den?
<Longbottom> Frickelpit: Der Name des Verzeichnisses in deinem link ist: rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux. Dürfte also - trotz Titel - passen.
<Frickelpit> oh, ok. nice find
<mich782> @nagetier was meinst du? Den Kernel? Mein Kernel ist 4.4.0-47
<nagetier> mich782: ja, den meinte ich, der läuft hier auch, und RTL8821AE ist dort vorhanden und aktiv, ich weiß nur nicht, ob er mit deiner Karte kompatibel ist
<mich782> meinst du es gibt konflikte mit dem verbauten Wlan-modul?
<nagetier> das würde sich erst herausstellen wenn man versucht das Modul verwendet
<nagetier> Wenn die Karte so aber nicht direkt erkannt wird, kann das ebenfalls fummelig werden
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend was nutzt man am besten für eine Desktopaufzeichnung recordmydesktop ist toll aber sehr langsam 
<IchGucksLive> oder kann man wärend der aufnahme auch schon kompilieren, bzw umrechnen was auch imer da abläuft
<mich782> hat also nichts damit zu tun das ich den Stick jetzt eingesteckt habe.
<mich782> Ich hab den Stick gekauft, weil das interne Wlan-Modul sehr schwach ist, da bricht die Verbindung ständig ab, und wird nur aufgebaut, wenn ich quasi direkt vor dem Router sitze (ist aber ein bekanntes Problem bei dem Notebook)
<nagetier> mich782: nein, alles gut. Hatte nur die Hoffnung, du könntest es dir etwas einfacher machen
<_moep_> IchGucksLive: schon mal recordmydesktop genutzt?
<_moep_> bzw die gtk version davon
<IchGucksLive> also ich mach das via terminal 
<IchGucksLive> und nutze es fast wöchentlich
<_moep_> und was meinst du mit sehr langsam
<IchGucksLive> aber heute wieder geärgert 5min aufnahme 20min warten 
<_moep_> das ist normal
<IchGucksLive> es wird doch im cach gespeichert und dann irgendwie verrechnet
<_moep_> nein - das wird auf deine platte geschrieben 
<_moep_> und nicht im cache gespeichert
<IchGucksLive> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts/
<le_bot> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> dann halt noch das encoding drüber
<IchGucksLive> machen das alle so 
<IchGucksLive> ich bin ja sehr zufrieden muss natürlich dann noch ffmpeg drüber
<IchGucksLive> für youtube täte es auch direkt
<IchGucksLive> kann wer was empfehlen 
<mich782> @nagetier erstmal danke, ich denke mal ich ruf morgen einfach mal beim Support von LogiLink an. Wobei ich gerade sehe das die auf ihrer Webseite folgendes stehen haben: Unterstützt: Windows XP/Vista/7/8/8.1, Linux Kernel 2.6.18-2.6.38 und 3.8.2
<mich782> youtube-dl
<IchGucksLive> ich probiers mal mit ffmpeg direkt 
<nagetier> mich782: dann versuche es doch weiter mit dem compilieren, wollte dich/euch da nicht unterbrechen ;)
<Wishpacker> Hallo
<Wishpacker> In der Laufwerksvewaltung bekomme ich die meldung the partition is missigned oder so ähnlich
<Wishpacker> Wie bekomm ich das weg?
<Wishpacker> Ich hab nur ubuntu drauf, sodass des die ganze platte nutzen kann
<nagetier> Wishpacker: misaligned, kann das sein?
<Wishpacker> Ja
<nagetier> Dann hast du nicht Ubuntu die Partitionierung überlassen, kann das auch sein?
<Wishpacker> Doch, ich habe gewählt vollständige platte verwenden
<nagetier> Wishpacker: Hm, ok. Zeige mal bitte ein 'fdisk -l' von der HDD/SSD
<nagetier> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nagetier> aha
<nagetier> Wishpacker: ^ bitte dort
<nagetier> Wishpacker: also vermutlich 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<Wishpacker> ok, des wird was kompliziertes. Ich dachte des geht easy mit gparted oder so. weil ich tu grad von 12.04 updaten
<nagetier> Wishpacker: Eigentlich wollen wir damit nur kontrollieren ob die Aussage tatsächlich so richtig ist
<nagetier> Wishpacker: Und du kannst das mit gparted zurechtrücken, ja
<nagetier> Allerdings sollte man zuvor unbedingt eine Sicherung anlegen
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Wishpacker> Ich hab ne 100 mb fat und dann ne 400 gb ext4
<Wishpacker> Brauch ich die fat?
<nagetier> Wishpacker: Warum die 100MB FAT, noch aus Windows-Zeiten?
<ppq> das klingt nach efi system partition
<nagetier> jo
<ppq> sollte man besser nicht löschen :)
<Wishpacker> Kann eig nicht sein^^ Ich hab das notebook leer gekauft
<ppq> doch
<ppq> die wird bei der installation erstellt
<nagetier> Mit dem Windows kann nicht sein, vermute ich
<nagetier> Jetzt ist die Frage ob das Upgrade auf 16.04 den Festspeicher ausrichtet.. ich vermute nicht
<Wishpacker> d.h. nicht löschen?
<nagetier> Wishpacker: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' verrät es uns
<nagetier> oder 'gdisk -l /dev/sda'
<nagetier> +sudo
<Wishpacker> ok dann melde ich mich wieder wenn ich geupdatet hab
<nagetier> Viel Glück
<krabbe> ist es sinnig nach updates (egal was kommt) neu zu starten ? 
<nagetier> krabbe: nein
<krabbe> nur wenn was für den kern kommt ?
<nagetier> imho ja, ich mache auch ab und an einen Neustart wenn Zeugs zu systemd kommt
<nagetier> wobei das wohl auch unnötig ist
<nagetier> allerdings weiß ich nach einen größeren Update immer ganz gerne ob das System noch startet
<nagetier> m
<krabbe> hm k
<tomreyn> bei glibc-updates willst du auch neustarten
<nagetier> richtig
<nagetier> fände es schön wenn das im letzten Schritt angemerkt werden würde
<ppq> wird es, wenn man eine GUI benutzt
<tomreyn> und bei X-updates sollte man auch X neustarten, was von der usability her für nutzer grafischer desktops nah genug an einen reboot rankommt dass man das auch gleich mitmachen kann.
<nagetier> ppq: ahso, mache ich nie
<ppq> nagetier, nicht zum updaten sondern generell. auch wenn man per shell updatet kommt ne GUI meldung
<_moep_> buh
<nagetier> tomreyn: Joa, wenn Updates zu X kommen, schalte ich die GUi zuvor ab und führe das auf CLI durch
<nagetier> ppq: hm, die sah ich bisher noch nie
<ppq> nagetier, hm, vielleicht muss dazu irgendwas bestimmtes installiert sein
 * nagetier macht das nach Gefühl :)
<jokrebel> Hi
<jokrebel> Im Chromium hab ich seit kurzem Probleme mit manchen Weseiten.
<jokrebel> Banking, Einkaufen und mehr meldet Zertifikatsprobleme. zB. geht auch http://www.hermespaketshop.de/ nicht und meldet "Dies ist keine sichere VerbindungUnbefugte Dritte könnten versuchen, Ihre Informationen von www.myhermes.de zu stehlen, z. B. Passwörter, Nachrichten oder Kreditkartendaten. NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<jokrebel> in den erweiterten Einstellungen hab ich den Punkt HTTPS/SSL - Zertifikate Verwalten. Da sind ein paar als nicht vertrauenswürdig markiert. Der "Löschen" Button ist aber ausgegraut. Was mach ich falsch?
<le_bot> Title: Hermes Paketversand - Paket versenden ab 3,89 € (at www.myhermes.de)
<jokrebel> Aus tragen sämtlich eingetragenen Server den Hinweis "nicht vertrauenswürdig" :-/
<jokrebel> *Außerdem
<jokrebel> keine ne Idee, wie ich die Zertifikate wieder so hin bringe, dass das passt?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=664177
<le_bot> Title: 664177 - Out of date Chrome results in ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec operated sites - chromium - Monorail (at bugs.chromium.org)
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1641380 “chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQ...” : Bugs : chromium-browser package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> ohje - ich glaub ich versteh nur Railwaystation
<tomreyn> da gibt's auch workarounds, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> ich hab da aber glaub auch gar nichts von Symantec drin, aber einige andere "nicht vertrauenswürdige" die ich aber auch nicht löschen kann
<tomreyn> jokrebel: die einfachste lösung ist wohl firefox zu verwenden bis chromium das nächste update bekommt.
<jokrebel> na gut. Das ist wenigstens eine konkrete Aussage ;-) 
<jokrebel> Danke tomreyn 
<tomreyn> gern
<koegs> jokrebel: ohne mir den fehler oder den bugreport anzugucken, hast du es mal mit nem leeren profil probiert?
<jokrebel> koegs: Also selbst im Inkognito-Fenster wird das https durchgestrichen und in rot angezeigt. Und bei klick auf das Dreieck-mit-Ausrufezeichen wird erzählt, dass die verbindung nicht sicher ist.
<koegs> das ist keine antwort auf meine frage
<koegs> bzw. die antwort ist also: nein :P
<jokrebel> Dann hab ich wohl "leeres Profil" nicht verstanden :-þ
<k1l_> inkognito ist nicht = sauberes profil
<k1l_> rechte maus auf das icon: mit temporären profil starten
<jokrebel> ui! Das kannt ich noch nicht. Danke k1l_
<jokrebel> leider wir bei https://www.hermespaketshop.de/ das https immer noch rot durchgestrichen und es gibt die selbe Fehlermeldung mit u.a. NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<le_bot> Title: Hermes Paketversand - Paket versenden ab 3,89 € (at www.myhermes.de)
<k1l_> laut bugreport auch so, weil der build länger als 10 wochen alt ist und da dann die zertifikate ablaufen.
<koegs> lol, einmal mit profis
<dasjoe> (Uhrzeit und Datum des Rechners sind richtig?)
<jokrebel> aber jetzt muss ich erst mal dringend ins Bett (weil morgen früh raus)
<jokrebel> dasjoe: ja
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-16
<exo2> kann mir wer helfen warum diese meldung erscheint, wenn ich mich in hackint einloggen will? https://dpaste.de/4U8y/raw
<exo2> rootca.crt habe ich installiert
<exo2> es geht um weechat
<pLaTo0n> moin
<empedokles78> Kann ich dieses Hexchat-Theme irgendwie unter Ubuntu verwenden?: https://github.com/xPaw/Re-Crono-HexChat
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - xPaw/Re-Crono-HexChat: 🕶 A dark GTK theme for HexChat (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html#theme-files
<le_bot> Title: Appearance — HexChat 2.12.0 documentation (at hexchat.readthedocs.io)
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, yes, I've seen it, but it's a GTK theme and the document only explains how it will be installed on windowdz.
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: du kannst ruhig weiter deutsch schreiben ;)
<empedokles78> Oh, ja. :)
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: nunja, unter ubuntu kannst du themes ja für den user unter ~/.themes ablegen
<empedokles78> Ich möchte es eigentlich nicht als generelles theme, sondern nur für hexchat. Hexchat übernimmt leider mein sonstiges dunkles thema nicht.
<Frickelpit> Das wird nicht funktionieren
<Frickelpit> Du kannst aber für hexchat selber ein eigenes Theme erstellen.
<Frickelpit> Als Vorlage können dir ja z.B. diese hier dienen: https://dl.hexchat.net/themes/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /themes/ (at dl.hexchat.net)
<empedokles78> Fickelpit, in deinem verlinkten Dokument steht aber: "Themes can be either installed globally (changing all gtk2 applications) or to HexChat specifically."
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> da du aber kein komplettes gtk-theme installieren möchtest, bleibt dir nur der weg über hexchat
<nagetier> "On unix for example you can extract these with this command while HexChat is closed: unzip ~/Downloads/monokai.hct -d ~/.config/hexchat" .. sollte das nicht funktionieren?
<empedokles78> Das ist für normale themes, kein GTK theme. (Das Fenster wird nicht verändert.)
<Frickelpit> du musst das theme natürlich in hexchat dann auch auswählen, oder?
 * Frickelpit nutzt kein hexchat
<empedokles78> Beim crono theme steht: "Extract to your HexChat install directory." (wäre also nicht global.)
<empedokles78> https://github.com/xPaw/Re-Crono-HexChat
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - xPaw/Re-Crono-HexChat: 🕶 A dark GTK theme for HexChat (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> nochmal, das ist ein komplettes GTK-Theme, welches du unter ~/.themes ebenfalls "installieren" kannst.
<empedokles78> ja, aber sie schreiben es kann auch nur unter hexchat benutzt werden.
<Frickelpit> unter Windows wird es halt ins hexchat Verzeichnis gepackt, da nur hexchat GTK verwendet, Windows nicht.
<empedokles78> Gibt's denn unter Ubuntu keinen "installdir"?
<empedokles78> "Themes can be either installed globally (changing all gtk2 applications) or to HexChat specifically." gilt also nur für Windows?
<Frickelpit> ~/.themes für den User oder /usr/share/themes global
<empedokles78> Gemeint ist aber das Programm.
<dadrc> Theme normal in ~/.themes installieren, Hexchat mit `GTK_THEME=re-crono hexchat` starten
<empedokles78> hmm.. das starte ich über die symbolleiste :)
<dadrc> Kannst ja den Launcher entsprechend anpassen
<dadrc> bzw, den Launcher aus /usr/share/applications/ in ~/.local/share/applications kopieren und da entsprechend anpassen
<empedokles78> huch, das klingt kompliziert.
<empedokles78> Ich glaube ich lasse es. :)
<dadrc> ist eine Textdatei, da musste eine Zeile anpassen 
<empedokles78> dadrc, wo finde ich ~/.themes unter nautilus? in meinem persönlichen ordner nicht (wenn ich versteckte dateien anzeige).
<dadrc> dann musste das anlegen
<empedokles78> kann ich es nur da installieren oder auch im globalen?
<empedokles78> der neue Ordner enthält jeztt ein Verzeichnis Re-Crono-HexChat-master mit unterverzeichnissen etc, share
<dadrc> empedokles78, wo du das Theme installierst, ist relativ egal
<dadrc> und so wie ich das sehe, müsste am Ende das Zeug aus share/themes/ in ~/.themes sein, das git-repo ist seltsam aufgebaut
<empedokles78> re-crono wäre das hauptverzeichnis?
<dadrc> quasi
<empedokles78> und was für einen befehl müsste ich in der bash eingeben, um es zu testen?
<dadrc> wenn du das alles kopiert hast, mach mal dein hexchat aus und start es dann mit `GTK_THEME=re-crono hexchat` 
<Ockham> hi, weiss einer wie man unter virtualbox die konsole wechselt, normalerweise funktioniert das mit der kombination strg+alt+F1
<LetoThe2nd> Ockham: funktioniert da ganz genauso, musst halt das Strg nehmen das nicht auch gleichzeitig der host key ist.
<Ockham> ah, ich versuchs
<Ockham> mein macbook hat nur eine strg taste
<sdx23> Ockham: im Menu kann man Tastenkombinationen senden.
<LetoThe2nd> Ockham: dann musst du den hostkey woanders hin umdefinieren.
<LetoThe2nd> oder siehe sdx23 :)
<Ockham> der erkennt ja nicht mal die f-tasten
<Ockham> ich les gerade, die muss man erst aktivieren
<empedokles78> dadrc, der ordner in .themes nennt sich aber re-crono, korrekt?
<dadrc> joa
<Ockham> ich habs :) bei macbook gibt es eine taste, die man zusätzlich drücken muss...
<empedokles78> dadrc, also hexchat `GTK_THEME=re-crono hexchat` funktioniert nicht. mein fenster ist immer noch grau
<dadrc> nur das in ``, den Rest nicht. Die Zeile muss mit GTK_THEME anfangen
<empedokles78> ach so, moment.
<empedokles78> dadrc, ne "GTK_THEME=re-crono hexchat" in der bash geht auch nicht.
<empedokles78> (ohne anführungszeichen.)
<dadrc> ist das theme denn für andere anwendungen auswählbar?
<empedokles78> Unter GTK+ themes im optimierungswerkzeug (tweak) erscheint es nicht.
<dadrc> dann ist es wahrscheinlich nicht sauber installiert
<dadrc> zeig mal bitte `ls -l ~/.themes` in einem Pastebin
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:~$ ls -l ~/.themes
<empedokles78> insgesamt 4
<empedokles78> drwxrwxr-x 3 nuc nuc 4096 Jul  8  2015 re-crono
<dadrc> und in re-crono ist der gtk2.0-ordner?
<empedokles78> hm.. seltsam:
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:~$ cd re-crono
<empedokles78> bash: cd: re-crono: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<empedokles78> in nautilus ja.
<dadrc> empedokles78, `cd ~/.themes/re-crono`
<empedokles78> bash: cd: /home/nuc/.themes/re-cron: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dadrc> natürlich nicht, fehlt ja auch ein o
<empedokles78> oops.
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:~/.themes/re-crono$ ls
<empedokles78> gtk-2.0
<dadrc> hmm, dann sieht das eigentlich alles gut aus
<dadrc> aber wenn es als theme nicht auftaucht, kann hexchat es natürlich nicht benutzen
<empedokles78> hast du es bei dir mal zu installieren versucht?
<dadrc> jo, bei mir taucht das zumindest in der theme-auswahlliste sauber auf
<dadrc> empedokles78, du könntest sonst noch mal http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html#gtk-theme probieren, mit ~/.config/hexchat/ als installdir
<le_bot> Title: Appearance — HexChat 2.12.0 documentation (at hexchat.readthedocs.io)
<exo2> kann mir wer sagen warum ich unter chromium seit paar Tagen auf vielen Websites die HTTPS sind die Meldung "Your connection is not private" bekomme?
<exo2> oben links neben dem link klicke ich auf das Dreieck mit dem Ausrufezeichen drin und dort steht zB dies: There are issues with the site's certificate chain (net::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED).
<exo2> das trat in den letzten tagen bei vielen websites auf, unter anderem auch amazon.com
<k1l_> 16.04?
<exo2> ja
<k1l_> das ist, weil der chromium build älter als 10 wochen ist und die zertifikate abgelaufen sind. da sollte jetzt ein update kommen
<exo2> oO
<exo2> thx für info... hab sowas noch nie erlebt 
<k1l_> exo2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1641380 “chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQ...” : Bugs : chromium-browser package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<exo2> oh man :D
<exo2> und ich dachte schon, dass ich ne malware habe  oder sowas, weil seltsamerweise mein 16.04 klopfgeräusche gemacht hat und ich weiß nicht woher das kam... heute ist das weg
<Frickelpit> Klopfgeräusche? Mal im DVD-Laufwerk nachgesehen, ob da einer drin ist und nicht raus kommt?
<empedokles78> dadrc, nein, das funktionierte auch nicht, obwohl die dateistruktur dafür vorbereitet war.
<nubcake> Hallo, ich versuche gerade in meiner pxelinux.cfg/default (läuft auf einer Synology Diskstation) einen eintrag für ubuntu 16.04 bzw. 16.10 hinzuzufügen, wie sollte dieser aussehen? (von den lokalen pfaden natürlich mal abgesehen) Zuletzt hatte ich das mit ubuntu 13.04 wenn ich mich recht entsinne, da gabe es noch eine initrd.gz, die finde ich aber bei 16.04 bzw. 16.10 nicht mehr.
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/vt8FP7FU
<le_bot> Title: LABEL ubuntu16.04_amd64 MENU LABEL Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop amd64 KERNEL /ubun - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nubcake> so habe ich es erstmal vom alten eintrag nur angepasst, allerdings hat sich da wohl die struktur, bzw. auch dateinamen geändert?
<doev> hi
<doev> brauche mal hilfe. Man kann doch mit sed alle Punkte durch Komma ersetzen. Ich finde es nicht mehr, wie das ging. Kann einer helfen?
<dadrc> doev, `echo "2.3.4" | sed -e 's/\./,/g'`
<doev> zum Glück habe ich keine Quotes drin. :) Danke
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend Frage kann man die Systemsprache einfach und schnell wechseln 14.04 da ich immer auch nach Englishen VID Howtos gefragt werde
<jokrebel> was ist denn ein VID howto?
<IchGucksLive> youtube
<jokrebel> aha...
<k1l_> !spracheinstellungen
<le_bot> Informationen zu Spracheinstellungen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<IchGucksLive> da bin ich auch schon 
<IchGucksLive> muss ich dan english ZB anklicken und dann systemweit
<IchGucksLive> oder regional 
<IchGucksLive> und dann neu starten 
<jokrebel> wenn Du es systemweit aanwenden willst solltest Du das vermutlich tun, ka
<jokrebel> *ja
<IchGucksLive> ok 
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<karlivoxi> abend
<empedokles78> gibt es eine gute alternative zum hexchat?
<k1l_> wie? noch besser als  hexchat? :)
<oxtobear> konversation
<k1l_> das ist aber kde kram, der den ganzen kde raffel mit sich zieht.
<Frickelpit> irssi/weechat
<krabbe> hexchat <3
<k1l_> !irc
<le_bot> Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<krabbe> sonst irssi
<empedokles78> hexchat hat leider die schlechte angewohnheit keine richtigen skins zu haben, zumindest nicht unter ubuntu und auch nicht das gtk-fenstertheme zu übernehmen.
<koegs> wer braucht schon gui und "skins": weechat
<jokrebel> WeeChat \o/
<pLaTo0n> moin
<empedokles78> hab's mir mal gezogen
<empedokles78> wie verbinde ich damit zu freenode.net oder was muss ich vorher noch tun?
<k1l_> jetzt wäre der zeitpunkt in die projektbeschreibung oder die wiki seite im ubuntuusers.de wiki zu gucken
<jokrebel> "damit"?
<empedokles78> ja, das steht da nicht.
<empedokles78> jokrebel, mit weechat.
<Frickelpit> mit Sicherheit steht das da
<k1l_> empedokles78: ach komm. wie kann ich das in 10 sekunden finden wenn du hier behauptest das würde "da" nicht stehen?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Fürn Anfang: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat/#Befehle
<le_bot> Title: WeeChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> irc: ein temporärer Server, "freenode", kann nicht erstellt
<empedokles78>              | werden da die Erstellung temporärer Server mittels des Befehls
<empedokles78>              | /connect zur Zeit deaktiviert ist
<Frickelpit> https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.de.html
<le_bot> Title: WeeChat Benutzerhandbuch (at weechat.org)
<Frickelpit> ab Punkt 3 wirds für dich interessant
<empedokles78> gestarted ist es, nun ja, bleibe ich bei hexchat, keine zeit mich mit einem kryptischen manual herumzuärgern.
<k1l_> ich weiß aber nicht warum du meinst hexchat würde die themes nicht annehmen. das ist ein normales gtk programm. evtl ist das theme nicht die richtige version?
<Frickelpit> oder es fehlt die passende engine
<oxtobear> der ist weg
<Frickelpit> der kommt wieder ;)
<jokrebel> vermutlich ;-(
<jokrebel> Dann kaut es ihm aber gefälligst besser und schneller vor, weil er hat ja keine Zeit
<Frickelpit> s/Zeit/Lust/
<oxtobear> ich wiss nicht ob er freenode als server eingegeben hat oder schon so wie es sein sollte
<k1l_> er hat sicher keine url eingegeben sondern nur den namen
<oxtobear> deswegen ist das die frage
<Frickelpit> er hätte ja in der Doku danach lesen können, wenns ihn wirklich interessiert hätte aber das wird jetzt ot
<oxtobear> ich vergesse im ot immer wieder dass es zu viel ot wird
<jokrebel> wir? *duck*
<k1l_> weechat war eh nicht der richtige client für diesen user, der nichts lernen oder lesen will.
<turytoom> hallo zusammen. kann mir wer sagen wo ich den proxy für das "apt-get" einstelle. surfen usw läuft. maschine ist komplett über einen proxy im netz.
<turytoom> müsste doch eig. socks5 sein oder nicht
<k1l_> !proxyserver
<le_bot> Informationen zu Proxyserver finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<k1l_> da wird es beschrieben
<e1j00> turytoom: Vielleicht hilft "tsocks" oder "proxychains".
<e1j00> Oder torsocks (für Tor).
<turytoom> danke
<turytoom> chains is ja aml geil
<e1j00> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob proxychains auch die DNS-Anfragen über den SOCKS leitet.
<turytoom> ja bei meinem problem hilft es mir leider nicht aber dat tool an sich ist ja hammer
<koegs> Rochvellon: hast du im installer auf dem stick ne partition als / angegeben und grub auch auf den stick installiert?
<turytoom> hab ne VM die off ist und über eine andere VM on geht
<Rochvellon> ja
<turytoom> nur apt will nicht durch
<koegs> und was heisst "das system startet nicht"? kannst du beim boot den stick als medium wählen (ggf. als Legacy-Boot)?
<Rochvellon> koegs: er kommt offenbar nicht über grub hinaus, das Board hat keinen UEFI-Modus oder ist im Bios nicht abwählbar. Der Rechner ist von 2010. Aber ich schau mal, ob ich den in einer VM gestartet bekomme
<k1l_> turytoom: die wiki seite gelesen?
<turytoom> jo
<turytoom> ich probiers grad aus
<turytoom> datei ist leer
<turytoom> vielen dank. funktioniert
<e1j00> Hab auch eine Frage. :-)
<e1j00> Was für eine VNC-Software könnt ihr mir empfehlen.
<e1j00> Habe vorhin den Server: "x11vnc" und Client: "vinagre" (über einen SSH-Tunnel) getestet. Aber konnte kaum etwas erkennen (Grafikfehler). Auf Ubuntuusers steht: "Bei aktivierten 3D-Effekten können Darstellungsprobleme auftreten." Ich weiß nicht, wie ich aus der Ferne ) über SSH, 3D-Effekte deaktivieren kann.
<koegs> x11vnc als server nutze ich auch, als client nutze ich lieber remmina
<e1j00> Danke. ok, Dann teste ich später nochmal mit remmina. "Später", weil ich auf den Hilfesuchenden warten muss (bis er wieder den Computer eingeschaltet hat). :-)
<koegs> e1j00: wenns nur sporadisch sein soll, wäre evtl. teamviewer auch ne alternative
<frostschutz> e1j00, remmina hat mehrere qualitätsstufen, auf der untersten kann man keine texte mehr entziffern, also wenn du schlechtes bild hast ist vielleicht das... kann man in den einstellungen quali was hochschrauben. ich nutze remmina um meinem onkel bei ubuntu/unity auszuhelfen, das funktioniert gut
<e1j00> ui, teamviewer + wine :-) Kannte TeamViewer nur vom Namen. Wenn ich richtig gelesen/verstanden habe, muss der Hilfesuchende, die ID und Passwort mitteilen. Weiß nicht, ob ich das meinem Opa aus der Ferne erklären kann. :-)
<koegs> e1j00: teamviewer gibt es als "deb"-Paket, musst also nicht manuell wine einrichten
<koegs> und der muss das nur starten und dir zwei Zahlen vorlesen
<e1j00> ja, hab gelesen, dass wine im Paket eingebaut ist. :-)
<e1j00> hmm, ok
<e1j00> frostschutz: Bei "vinagre" (VNC) kann man nur "JPEG-Komprimierung"=an/aus, "Farbtiefe" und "Skalieren" auswählen. An der Kompression hatte es glaube ich nicht gelegen. Das Bild war nicht unscharf und hatte keine "Klötzchen"-Artefakte. Das war extremer (Video-Speicher durcheinander / senkrechte / waagerechte bunte Linien usw.).
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-17
<Daniel4711> Guten Morgen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Habe hier einen Ubuntu 16.04 Server bei dem die Updates nicht mehr funktionieren. Fehlermeldung: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Daniel4711>  util-linux
<Daniel4711>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jokrebel> Daniel4711: Vielleicht solltest Du besser  alles komplett NoPasten (Eingabe deinerseits und gesamte Ausgabe) und bei paste.ubuntu.com hochladen. Nur mit der letzten Zeile lässt sich meist wenig anfangen.
<Daniel4711> jokrebel: Danke für den Link zu paste.ubuntu.com ! Das macht das ganze natürlich einfacher.. die ganze Meldung wollte ich nicht im IRC posten. :) Vielen Dank schonmal! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489148/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Daniel4711> Hat keiner eine Idee wie ich das mit den Updates hinbekomme?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<sdx23> Daniel4711: diverse Schrottppa entfernen.
<sdx23> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<sdx23> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<Daniel4711> sdx23:Danke für den Hinweis. Ich konnte es mittlerweile durch temporäres verschieden von Tomcat_stop/Tomcat_start. 
<sdx23> ja, der Punkt ist halt, dass dein Tomcat aus offensichtlich kaputten Fremdquellen kommt.
<gugaua> Hallo, ich möchte ein "do-release-upgrade" ausführen, jedoch bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Verbindung Fehlschlägt sobald er versucht die Linux Headers runter zu laden
<leszek> gugaua: hast du mal ein sudo apt-get update versucht vorher auszuführen. (ich weiß macht es normalerweise selbst, aber schaden kann es nicht). Ansonsten kann es natürlich immer an mirror servern liegen, die vielleicht noch nicht ganz gesynct sind 
<gugaua> leszek: ja hab ich versucht, ging ohne probleme
<gugaua> Bin übrigens auf 14.04
<k1l_> nutzt du proxies oder vpn?
<k1l_> oder eine firmen firewall?(die oft ein transparenter proxy ist)
<gugaua> k1l_: proxies ja
<gugaua> k1l_: ja
<k1l_> da ist das problem
<gugaua> k1l_: auch wenn im log steht das nichts blockiert wird?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> kannst du den proxy apt direkt angeben?
<DLBB_> Guten Morgen Gemeinde. Frage: ich sollte heute das cm-13.0-20161115-SNAPSHOT-ZNH5YAO2Y1-peregrine.zip OTG Update machen. Ich finde aber kein Changelog dazu. Frage: wo finde ich das Changelog?
<stevieh> du bist ganz sicher, dass du im richtigen Kanal bist? Hier geht es um ubuntu...
<gugaua> k1l_: wie meinst du den proxy apt?, also es ist nicht nötig den proxy direct einzugeben, der ist transparent
<DLBB_> Öh.Nö :) Ciao.
<k1l_> gugaua: nein, auch ein transparenter proxy unterbricht den direkten transfer. und das merkt apt und meckert.
<gugaua> k1l_: heißt dass, das ich in der apt conf oder ähnlich den proxy einstellen muss?
<k1l_> gugaua: ja
<gugaua> k1l_: interessant, da apt-get update und upgrade immer problemlos gehen aber ich versuche es mal!
<Daniel4711> sdx23: Wie meinst Du das mit kaputten Fremdquellen? Die Installation stammt von RocketSoftware, eine Unternehmen das ein Enterprise-Datenaustauschportale herstellt. Wir haben nur die Ubuntu-Basisinstallation gestellt und die zusätzliche Software kommt von RocketSoftware. Sollte ich da mal vorstellig werden? Und wenn ja.. mit welchen Hinweisen? Vielen Dank!
<geser> Daniel4711: beschwere dich, dass deren Initskripte eine LSB-Header fehlt und du deswegen Probleme hast (siehe Zeile 35-39 in deinen Pastebin)
<NTQ> Moin. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Virtualisierungssoftware auf einem headless Ubuntu-Server? Privat nutze ich immer Virtualbox, aber vielleicht habt ihr bessere Ideen? Kostenlos sollte es aber schon sein.
<stevieh> kommt immer drauf an. wenn es ausreicht sollte qemu die beste wahl sein...
<LetoThe2nd> ich finde auch winuae ganz toll
<LetoThe2nd> respektive UAE generell
<cpaelzer> NTQ: je nachdem was man damit machen will ist statt qemu-kvm auch LXD zu empfehlen (https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/28/getting-started-with-lxd-the-container-lightervisor/)
<le_bot> Title: Getting started with LXD – the container lightervisor | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Im Grunde möchte ich auf dem Server weitere virtuelle Server aufsetzen, die bestimmte Dienste anbieten. Auf dem Hostsystem sollen dann die Dienste dann Proxymäßig auf das Host-Network-Interface gelegt werden. Später soll man die Möglichkeit haben die VMs zu klonen zu Testzwecken, Lastverteilung, Backup, Umzug, oder sonstwas.
<k1l_> klingt jetzt eher nach containern als nach gast-OS. guck dir mal lxd an, gerade wenn du ubuntu nutzt.
<NTQ> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Containern und Gast-OS? Hab das bisher nicht unterschieden.
<k1l_> man lässt den ganzen gast-OS kram der vm weg und nutzt stattdessen direkt die im kernel integrierten cgroups
<NTQ> Mit cgroups hab ich ebenso wenig Erfahrung, aber ich vermute bei LXD  teilen sich die Gastsysteme den Kernel mit dem Host. Und daher kann man auch kein grundlegend anderes System im Container installieren.
<Daniel4711> geser: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
<NTQ> Was ist, wenn ich testen muss, ob eine Software, die wir hier schreiben, auch auf Redhat, Oracle Linux, Suse und sonstwas läuft? Klappt das? Parallel versuche ich gerade alles zu cgroups, LXC, LXD zu lesen.
<k1l_> ja eben wolltest du noch dienste in den "VMs" anbieten. da bietet sich lxc an um eben nicht den ganzen overhead zu haben durch die gast-OS. du kannst in lxd auch andere distributionen laufen lassen.
<NTQ> Ja, der Begriff "Dienste" war wohl etwas schwach. Es kann schon auch mal was ganz anderes darin laufen. Außer jetzt Windows, und irgendwas mit ARM sicherlich auch nicht.
<k1l_> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/try-it/  da kannste dir das mal angucken
<le_bot> Title: Linux Containers - LXD - Try it online (at linuxcontainers.org)
<k1l_> http://images.linuxcontainers.org/images/  das sind die vorgefeertigte images. man kann auch eigene images erstellen
<le_bot> Title: Index of /images (at uk.images.linuxcontainers.org)
<NTQ> Ja, Danke. Soweit war ich schon. Bin da auch grad am rumprobieren.
<uniCATx> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wozu dient der IPv6 und was kann er, was IPv4 nicht kann? Kann ich ihn in Rahmen meiner xubuntu-Beschleunigungsmaßnahmen abschalten?
<uniCATx> ip a | grep inet6
<uniCATx> er ist scharf geschaltet 
<Mathis> IPv4 ist veraltet, 32bit-Adressen, da es langsam mehr Geräte im Internet gibt als es Adressen für IPv4 gibt, hat man den Nachfolger IPv6 erfunden
<Mathis> privat kannst du gerne weiterhin im eigenen Netzwerk auf IPv4 setzen
<uniCATx> Mathis, privat ist mein privates Netzwerk gemeint außerhalb www.?
<Mathis> was ist www. ?
<uniCATx> WorlWideWeb "netzwerk"
<Mathis> naja, das Internet ist eine Ansammlung von Netzwerken
<uniCATx> deshalb in " "
<Mathis> der klassische Fall im deutschen Haushalt: du hast einen PC und einen Router, das ist ein Netzwerk
<uniCATx> :-)
<Mathis> der Router verbindet sich mit deinem Internet-Provider und bildet mit dem wiederum ein Netzwerk, dein Heimnetzwerk ist dem untergeordnet
<Mathis> und der Internet-Provider wiederum hängt dann an einem Interconnect-Knoten, wo dann andere Provider mit dran hängen
<uniCATx> ok
<Mathis> und für jeden Einstiegspunkt ins jeweilige Netzwerk braucht man eine Adresse
<Mathis> normal ist, dein Router vergibt IP-Adressen in deinem lokalen Netzwerk automatisch
<Mathis> und der Internet-Provider vergibt automatisch Adressen an "seine" Router, also das Teil, was bei dir daheim steht
<uniCATx> sehr interessant. also eigentlich brauche ich kein IPv6
<uniCATx> "ich"
<Mathis> für dein eigenes Netzwerk kannst du sogar selber IP-Adressen festlegen, wenn du magst
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> ok
<Mathis> egal, ob IPv4 oder IPv6
<uniCATx> dann sage mir Mathis an welche stelle wird der IPv6 unbedingt notwendig sein?
<uniCATx> beispiel
<k1l_> für server im internet, die nur per ipv6 erreichbar sind. oder wenn dein provider dir nur noch eine ipv6 rausgibt
<uniCATx> aha
<Mathis> wenn du direkt mit deinem PC ins Internet gehst, z.B. über SIM-Karte
<uniCATx> k1l_, & Mathis jetzt habe ich
<Mathis> wenn du meinst, IPv6 abzuschalten bringe dir was, ich glaube kaum...
<k1l_> eine ipv6 ip sieht so aus z.b.: 2001:0db8:85a3:08d3:1319:8a2e:0370:7344    die 192.168.1.1 ist eine ipv4
<uniCATx> k1l_, super
<k1l_> !ipv6
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IPv6/
<le_bot> Title: IPv6 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> kann ich in TERM nachschauen, was mir der Provider anbietet???
<Mathis> da musst du wahrscheinlich wohl auf denen Router gehen
<Mathis> und diese Geräte haben meist eine Webseite
<uniCATx> le_bot, lese ich nach, danke
<uniCATx> Mathis, klaro, ich bin doof
<uniCATx> klaro
<uniCATx> Mathis, vielen Dank
<Mathis> es war sogar angedacht, dass jedes internetfähige Gerät eine weltweit eindeutige IPv6-Adresse erhält
<Mathis> aber ich glaub, das wird so nie geschehen
<k1l_> das kommt nicht, wäre auch eher die datenschutzhölle.
<Mathis> naja, jede Netzwerkkarte hat sowieso eine weltweit eindeutige MAC-Adresse, die im Internet auslesbar ist, es wundert mich, dass da sich niemand drüber aufregt
<_moep_> du meinst sollte sie eigentlich
<_moep_> :P
<uniCATx> Mathis, jetzt doof gefragt.. ist es potenziel möglich, das ich mir selbst eine IPv6 adresse zusammenbastle??? :-)
<uniCATx> nur ja/nein
<Mathis> ja
<uniCATx> ups, ok
<Mathis> für dein eigenes lokales Netzwerk
<uniCATx> ok
<Mathis> für nach draußen sagt dir immer dein Internet-Provider, welche IP-Adresse du hast
<k1l_> uniCATx: es gibt auch ISP, die einen bereich der ipv6 hinten selbst wählen lassen. aber das ist halt alles eher offtopic hier weil das kein ubuntu bezug hat
<Mathis> ist wie mit der Straße und Hausnummer, wo du wohnst, kannste ja auch nicht selber umbenennen
<uniCATx> k1l_, sorry, verstanden...
<sdx23> Mathis: die MAC Adresse kennt hinter dem Router niemand mehr.
<sdx23> und die ist auch weder eindeutig noch nicht aenderbar - also ziemlich egal.
<Mathis> dann ist diese meine Info veraltet
<_thelion_> Hallo, ich komme gerade von #emacs. Mir geht's wie in diesem Post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/836690/emacs-toolbar-icons-missing-in-ubuntu-16-10-struggle-to-compile-emacs24-and-25. D.h. die Werkzeugleiste von Emacs ist in Kubuntu 16.10 leer, es fehlen die Icons. Das Programm reagiert, wenn ich die "leere" toolbar klicke, z.B. kann ich eine Date öffnen... 
<le_bot> Title: gcc - Emacs toolbar icons missing in Ubuntu-16.10, struggle to compile emacs24 and 25 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Firutin> Guten Tag, vor einigen Tagen hat mir jemand geholfen wie man eine alte Version des Nvidia Treibers installiert und hat mir empfohlen synaptik zu installieren. dort könnte ich den neuen treiber der sich immer von selbs installiert mit paket und version sperren daran hindern. leider geht das nicht oder ich mache was falsch jeden tag installiert sich bei mir der neue treiber und ich muss das immer rückgängig machen. Ich nut
<Firutin> ze Ubuntu 16.04 LTS der treiber den ich immer installiere ist 361.42-0ubuntu2
<Firutin>  und der neue der sich immer installiert ist der 367
<_thelion_> Da mein Englisch nicht weit reicht - vll kann mir jemand erklären wie der Poster im obigen Link sein Probelm gelöst hat?
<DaVu> _thelion_: darf ich fragen warum du emacs compilieren möchtest?
<_thelion_> DaVu: stimmt, ich habe jetzt erst gemerkt, dass der Poster in dem Link Emacs kompiliert - was ja auf mich nicht zutrifft ;-)
<_thelion_> DaVu: also ich habe ein anderes Icon theme installiert - was nicht geholfen hat. 
<_thelion_> DaVu: Könnte es helfen, Emacs neu zu installieren?
<DaVu> Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich nutze Emacs gar nicht. Ich bin mit Vim zufrieden ;)
<NTQ> Gibt es so was schlaues wie einen ssh-proxy oder wie man das nennen mag, der je nach Benutzername die Anfrage gleich weiterleitet auf eine andere IP, in meinem Fall in einen Container von LXD?
<k1l_> der fehler von _theliion_ sollte seit 22.september in 16.10 gefixt sein
<stevieh1> ich glaub, das nennt sich tunnel und mahcst du pro port...
<NTQ> Also ich hätte gerne auf dem Host nur Port 22 für ssh offen, aber je nach Benutzername soll er intern auf einen anderen Container gehen. Oder ich tunnel zweimal, aber das wäre glaube ich wieder kompliziert, wenn man über PuTTY, WinSCP oder Eclipse kommt.
<stevieh1> k.a. ob es sowas gibt...
<NTQ> Alternativ hätte ich einfach bestimmte Ports auf bestimmte Container geforwarded.
<k1l_> das mit den ports klingt deutlich besser
<stevieh1> ich würde das glaub ich auch eher über ports und tunnels machen...
<NTQ> Ja, ist einfacher. Aber hätte ja sein können, dass es sowas in der Art gibt. Danke
<jokrebel> hab ja von containern keinen Schimmer. Aber kann man die nicht in die /home-Verzeichnisse des jeweiligen Users mounten?
<k1l_> jokrebel: nein, das ist nicht was man mit container macht
<jokrebel> und jeder User hat ja nur zugriff auf _sein_ home?
<k1l_> <k1l_> der fehler von _theliion_ sollte seit 22.september in 16.10 gefixt sein  << _thelion_ 
<k1l_> _thelion_: warte, das paket ist bisher nur in 17.04 und nicht in 16.10
<_thelion_> k1l_: was bedeutet dies für mich? ich warte bis 17.04 ;) ...? ich verwende Emacs hin und wieder für LaTex, org-mode, etc, ... Bzgl. LaTex ist mir ohnehin Kile lieber, also kann ich bis zum Frühjahr 2017 auch ohne Emacs auskommen. 
<_thelion_> oder ich verwende jetzt in Emacs die Tastenkombinationen ;)
<k1l_> _thelion_: das problem scheint behoben. das paket für 16.10 scheint nur probleme zu haben für arm64 und ppc64el. evtl ist es deswegen noch nicht freigegeben
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs24/24.5+1-7ubuntu1
<le_bot> Title: 24.5+1-7ubuntu1 : emacs24 package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l_> evtl könntest du da auch die maintainer direkt fragen wodran es hapert. eine bug-fix update sollte bei solchen gravirenden problemen ja drin sein
<_thelion_> k1l_ Danke für den Link. Der zu kontaktierende Maintainer ist in meinem Fall Matthias Klose oder die Ubuntu Developers? Muss zugeben, ich hab so was noch nicht gemacht ...
<k1l_> jo, der klose scheint sich um das paket zu kümmern
<_thelion_> Okay, dann kontaktiere ich ihn. Danke für deine Hilfe.
<uniCATx> suche nach Alternative für Flash Player. flashplugin-installer?
<_moep_> uniCATx: google
<uniCATx> _moep_, bin auf ubu-user und es wird empfohlen es zu installieren
<uniCATx> bin unsicher ob die gleichung stimmt
<_moep_> lass es weg
<uniCATx> flashplugin-installer = flash player
<_moep_> wenn du keine "fancy" flash spiele spielst
<_moep_> geht das meiste auch so
<uniCATx> _moep_, brauche flash fürs chatten
<uniCATx> da wollen die flash player
<sdx23> !flash
<le_bot> Flash ist schon fast tot, lass es in Ruhe sterben.
<uniCATx> ok... und was lebt noch???
<uniCATx> einigermassen
<uniCATx> :-)
<NTQ> Bei Ubuntu 16.04.1 hat manchmal den Macken, dass es nach dem Standby nicht mehr ins WLAN kann. Flugzeugmodus aus/an bringt nichts. Aber wenn ich die Kernelmodule iwlwifi und iwldvm entlade und wieder lade, geht es direkt. Irgendeine Idee?
<sdx23> NTQ: kernellog anschauen
<Frickelpit> und dafür sorgen, dass dein system das nach dem standby selber macht
<fford> Dafür können Skripte angelegt werden, die nach dem Standby automatisch gestartet werden.
<uniCATx> le_bot, habe 3 alternativen gefunden: gnash-shumway-lightspark
<uniCATx> würde auf den 1. tippen
<uniCATx> es gibt dafür auch ein add für den FOX
<NTQ> Ja, skripten kann man sowas immer. Der Grund wäre interessanter. Bei dmesg steht nichts sonderbares. Nur ein Error beim bluetooth-device. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob das damit zu tun hat
<NTQ> Es passiert vor allem nicht ständig
<fford> Evtl. stehen in anderen Logdateien weitere Informationen. 
<nagetier> NTQ: Durch die Optionen der Module könnte man sich mal wühlen, bisher fand ich noch keine Auflistung und Beschreibung
<nagetier> Und halt generell kontrollieren welche derzeit gesetzt sind
<nagetier> NTQ: Wif Bt bei dir verwendet? Ansosnten schalte es ab, es soll in Kombination mit WiFi speziell bei den Modulen wohl Probleme geben - https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<le_bot> Title: en:users:drivers:iwlwifi [Linux Wireless] (at wireless.wiki.kernel.org)
<nagetier> Wif? *Wird
<Herbert-51> warum kann ich in der virtualbox denn den gemeinsammen Ordner nicht finden ?
<Herbert-51> windows als gastsystem
<nagetier> Herbert-51: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html - die fehlen im Gast und müssen nachinstalliert werden
<le_bot> Title: Chapter�4.�Guest Additions (at www.virtualbox.org)
<Herbert-51> nagetier danke. ich hol mal das wörterbuch und acker die seite durch :-)
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Alternative wäre "gemeinsamen ordner virtualbox" in deiner bevorzugten Suchmaschine eine Möglichkeit
<Herbert-51> danke :-)
<nagetier> funktioniert gtw. immer recht gut ;)
<nagetier> b
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Fündig geworden?
<Herbert-51> nagetier danke ja
<Herbert-51> klappt alles jetzt
<nagetier> schön
<Herbert-51> mal ne andere blöde frage, habe mein altes windows wieder rausgekramt. wenn ich das nicht aktiviere was passiert?
<Herbert-51> und geht das eigendlich noch mit xp die haben doch den support eingestellt?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Wenn du das nicht aktivierst wird es nach geraumer Zeit unbrauchbar
<p01nt3r> nabend. nach dem umstellen auf die neue avidemux-version 2.6.14 (qt4) funktioniert hier unter 16.04.1 64bit folgende zeile zum recodieren von videos nicht mehr: avidemux3_qt4 --nogui --audio-codec AC3 --audio-bitrate 192 --force-alt-h264 --load "$file" --output-format MATROSKA --save ${file%.*}.ac3.mkv --quit
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Und XP sollte man nicht verwenden wenn man mit dem System ins Internet will
<p01nt3r> file ist die variable mit dem namen des videos (hat keine leerzeichen im namen)
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Oder du stellst es immer wieder auf den Zustand nach der Installation zurück, brauchbar ist das aber nicht
<Herbert-51> will da nur 2-3 programme laufen lassen das meiste davon offline
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Dann musst du das entscheiden
<jokrebel> was hat denn XP/Windows mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Und auch wenn da nur der Zugang zum Internet eingericht ist, reicht das schon aus
<oxtobear> werbemaschine fuer ubuntu einfahren :D
<p01nt3r> in der shell bekomme ich folgende meldung: [setContainer] Cannot find muxer for format=MATROSKA und: Cannot set that container. wie kann ich das beheben?
<Herbert-51> ich denke in der vm kann nix passieren?
<nagetier> eingerichtet*
<p01nt3r> habe versucht, mich im avidemux-forum zu registrieren, bekomme jedoch keine verifizierungs-email geschickt.
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Es wird sich nur auf deine VM auswirken, aber das reicht ja schon, um nervig zu sein
<Herbert-51> ok
<hevilp> ich habe eine virtualbox, darin läuft ubuntu 16.04. mit apache2, mod_tile, postgres mit postgis, ich komme innerhalb der box mit ff auf meinen server, vom hostsystem (windows) komme ich auch auf den webserver, aber das rendern der map, funktioniert nicht, firewall ist disabled, netzwerk ist bridged
<hevilp> woran kann das liegen, dass der renderd (teil von mod_tile) nicht rendert, wenn ich extern darauf zugreife
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Hattest du nicht ein aktuelleres Windows, nutzt du evtl. Dualboot, startest also Windows und Ubuntu auf dem Rechner?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Also noch einer Auswahl direkt nach dem Einschalten des Rechners?
<nagetier> nach*
<p01nt3r> die gui von avidemux zeigt mir ein fenster an: muxer: keine daten zum muxen oder keine ausgabedatei.
<p01nt3r> mit der alten version ging genau diese script-zeile noch einwandfrei. was ist da nur los?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Wobei, vergiss meinen Gedanken, das ist leider auch problematisch
<Herbert-51> nein habe windowas in der virtualbox installiert
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Und du hast kein 7 oder aufwärts?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Ein passender Schlüssel dazu ist für unter 20€ zu haben
<Herbert-51> nein habe ab xp aufgehört
<Herbert-51> mit windows
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> warum geht es hier immer noch um Windows?
<p01nt3r> und nochwas: wenn ich das selbe video über die gui von avidemux recodiere (und nicht über das shell-script) mit genau den gleichen einstellungen - wird das video einwandfrei umgewandelt.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: https://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=general:output_formats - kA ob die Angabe case-sensitive ist
<le_bot> Title: general:output_formats [Avidemux] (at www.avidemux.org)
<nagetier> Wie ich grob lese, scheint das tiefgreifender zu sein
<p01nt3r> nagetier, inwiefern hilft mir der link?
<nagetier> p01nt3r: gar nicht
<Matze202_> hi, hat bitte jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich einen mit der Oracle VirtualBox generierten Server im Netzwerk erreichbar machen kann?
<stevieh> einfach die richtige Art von Netzwerkinterface auswählen und gut ist...
<Matze202_> stevieh, danke dir, aber was ist die richtige Art? Netzwerkbrücke oder Internes Netzwerk? oder doch ein anderes?
<stevieh> Netzwerkbrücke. 
<tojoko> Matze202_, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<le_bot> Title: Chapter�6.�Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<tojoko> bzw. https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#networkingmodes
<le_bot> Title: Chapter�6.�Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<Matze202_> super, thx, jetzt isser auch im Router zu finden ;)
<tojoko> Matze202_, ruhig trotzdem mal kurz durchlesen.
<Matze202_> tojoko, jupp, hab ich mir gerade schon für morgen geöffent, ist ja leider englisch und da brauch ich mehr ruhe als ich jetzt vor dem schlafen gehen habe ;)
<Matze202_> tojoko, aber danke dir erstmal auch für die Links ;)
<tojoko> your welcome Matze202_ :)
<Matze202_> :D
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-18
<pLaTo0n> moin
<NTQ> Kann mir jemand mit LXD helfen? Ich hab die lxd-bridge mit dhcp konfiguriert, würde aber gerne bestimmen können welcher Container welche IP kriegt. Gibt es da sowas wie ein MAC-IP-Mapping?
<Frickelpit> "/buffer *19"
<Zknork> re :)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<deepin> Hallo an Alle! Ich habe ein Problem und zwar kann ich den Firefox nicht updaten. Ich habe den aktuellen Firefox für Linux herunter geladen aber irgendwie weiss das Linux nicht wie es diese Datei öffnen soll. Ich komme von Windows und bin total verzweifelt weil ich da jetzt schon längere Zeit rum mache. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen...
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-19
<Zknork> moin
<raaguu> PART ubuntu-de test
<Zknork> re
<krabbe> wb
<Zknork> merci :)
<nubcake> welchen unterschied macht es für mich, ob ich bei der ubuntu installation ein lvm einrichte oder nicht?
<rsx> nubcake: Das ist Geschmackssache. LVM kann spätere Veränderungen erleichtern.
<nubcake> rsx: setzt aber sicher weitere kenntnisse voraus?
<rsx> nubcake: ja, man muss das schon "bedienen" können. 
<rsx> nubcake: so schwierig ist es nicht, aber wenn man es selten nutzt... Die Frage ist halt, ob sich das lohnt
<nubcake> ok, denke eher dass es bei mir dann fehl am platz ist :D
<nubcake> " ping: google.de der name oder dienst ist nicht bekannt "  habe händisch in /etc/network/interfaces eine ip, netmask und gateway vergeben, bekomme aber auch nach einem reboot die meldung. was kann ich tun?
<nubcake> oh.. hat sich erledigt, die fritzbox war der haken :D
<nubcake> oder auch nicht... ich kann lokale ip adressen direkt anpingen, aber sobald ich versuche fritz.box, oder gar eine externe domain anzupingen, kommt wieder: "ping: fritz.box/anderedomain.de.com.etc: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt."
<rsx> dann funktioniert deine Namensauflösung nicht
<nubcake> ich hab gerade in die resolv.conf geschaut, die passt mal überhaupt nicht
<nubcake> wie kann ich da dauerhaft einen eintrag hinterlegen?
<rsx> was steht in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nubcake> 127.0.0.35
<nubcake> ich brauche aber 192.168.178.1
<nubcake> händisch kann ich das aber nicht ändern, wird ja nach dem reboot ersetzt wenn ich das richtig lese
<oxtobear> du brauchst eine feste ip?
<rsx> hast du dnsmasq oder einen anderen DNS lokal am laufen?
<nubcake> rsx: nicht dass ich wüßte
<nubcake> ps aux | grep "dnsmasq" sagt nichts dergleichen
<nubcake> ist laut apt auch nicht installiert
<rsx> verwendest du Network Manager oder /etc/network/interfaces?
<nubcake> ich verwende /etc/network/interfaces  , hier ist keine gui vorhanden
<rsx> ist resolvconf installiert?
<nubcake> ja
<rsx> dann solltest du in /etc/network/interfaces die DNS Einträge machen bzw. korrigieren
<nubcake> achsoo, das geht nach wie vor?
<rsx> die Parameter lauten dns-nameservers, dns-search
<nubcake> sorry, scheint zu laufen.. ich dachte das muss jetzt anders eingetragen werden
 * nubcake war wohl etwas verwirrt*
<nubcake> danke für die aufklärung :)
<rsx> kein Thema, kommt vor 
<nubcake> ach menno, jetzt meckert apt auch gleich schon rum.. nächster spaß..
<nubcake> E: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/InRelease  Durch Clearsign signierte Datei ist nicht gültig, »NOSPLIT« erhalten (erfordert das Netzwerk eine Authentifizierung?)
<nubcake> das netzwerk erfordert keine authentifizierung, bin per kabel angebunden und hab nichts spezielles eingerichtet.
<rsx> hast du apt update fehlerfrei laufen gehabt
<oxtobear> ich verstehe das nicht .. mit einer festen ip ins internet gehn?
<nubcake> oxtobear: mein router hat eine dynamische ip (dsl)
<nubcake> aber im internen netzwerk habe ich eine feste ip vergeben
<oxtobear> und das soll gehen?
<nubcake> wieso nicht?
<oxtobear> das waere mir neu
<nubcake> in der vorigen ubuntu version 15.04 hatte ich die konfiguration auch so und nie probleme damit
<oxtobear> aha
<nubcake> nur ist irgendwann die festplatte gestorben und ich hab dann gleich ein dist-upgrade gemacht
<rsx> das ist kein Problem solange die IP Adressen nicht doppelt vergeben werden
<nubcake> rsx: ist sie nicht, ist ausserhalb des dhcp bereichs der fritzbox, händisch meckert dann eh alles wenn ich die doppelt vergeben hätte
<nubcake> hm.. an der systemzeit kann das aber nicht liegen, oder?
<nubcake> bzw. anders gefragt, wie stelle ich die in der shell ein? :D
<rsx> mit date
<nubcake> ah, stimmt, die ist aber korrekt
<rsx> schau mal: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/software-center-verschwunden-2/
<le_bot> Title: Software Center verschwunden.... › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> ich guck gleich mal, danke
<hevilp> hallo, mit curl kann ich auch json daten abrufen, richtig?
<bekks> Richtig.
<hevilp> ich habe ein json array
<hevilp> den möchte ich mit curl abrufen, jedoch gibt curl den seitenquelltext aus, anstelle nur des json arrays
<hevilp> sprich <!DOCTYPE html> mit allem html kram der dabei ist wird angezeigt
<bekks> Wie sieht dein Aufruff denn konkret aus?
<hevilp> curl -s localhost/nominatim/search.php?q=39326%2C+bockwindm%C3%BChlenplatz+5&format=json&addressdetails=0&limit=1
<hevilp> muss portforward noch einstellen
<bekks> Und das liefert dir im Browser das JSON?
<hevilp> jap
<hevilp> [{"place_id":"7137134","licence":"Data © OpenStreetMap contributors, ODbL 1.0. http:\/\/www.openstreetmap.org\/copyright","osm_type":"way","osm_id":"41917854","boundingbox":["52.1897149","52.1906044","11.4717449","11.4726251"],"lat":"52.1903581","lon":"11.4722865","display_name":"Bockwindmühlenplatz, Hermsdorf, Hohe Börde, Landkreis Börde, Sachsen-Anhalt, 39326, Deutschland","place_rank":"27","category":"highway","type":"service","importance":0.175
<hevilp> }]
<hevilp> sieht im browser so aus, also im chrome auf dem windows pc
<bekks> Und wie sieht der Seitenquelltext aus, im Browser?
<hevilp> genauso
<hevilp> aber curl liefert eben das;
<hevilp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23502534/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16700960/how-to-use-curl-to-get-json-data-and-decode-the-data
<le_bot> Title: php - How to use cURL to get jSON data and decode the data? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<hevilp> kenne ich
<hevilp> hilft nur nicht
<bekks> Rufst du denn curl aus PHP aus auf?
<hevilp> ich arbeite außerdem nicht mit php, sondern will das in der bash haben
<hevilp> nein, curl aus der kommandozeile
<hevilp> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1955505/parsing-json-with-unix-tools
<le_bot> Title: bash - Parsing JSON with UNIX tools - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<bekks> Aha.
<hevilp> nur hilft mir das nicht, weil curl eben nicht den json array anzeigt, sondern eben auch den seitenquelltext als html doc
<hevilp> warum auch immer
<hevilp> ne idee?
<bekks> Dann würde ich den Link nochmal lesen und  -H "Accept: application/json" -H "Content-Type: application/json"  benutzen-
<hevilp> ändert nichts
<hevilp> http://164.40.197.230/nominatim/search.php?q=39112+sudenburger+wuhne+20&format=json
<Herbert-51> hi habe kleines problem mit dem usb stick in der virtualbox
<Herbert-51> in windows wird mir gesagt das das gerät nicht gestartet werden kann wird aber irgendwie erkannt
<Herbert-51> die VM erkennt den stick und fügt auch alle daten hinzu
<Herbert-51> treiber in windows sind neu
<Herbert-51> hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann?
<bekks> Was für ein Stick ist das?
<Herbert-51> normaler speicherstick 1GB
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ist das? Welche Virtualbox Version? Wie hast du das Extension Pack installiert? Sind die Guest Additions installiert? Welches Gast-OS ist das?
<Herbert-51> 16.4
<bekks> Es gibt nut 16.04.
<bekks> *nur
<Herbert-51> mom viele fragen die ich erst nachschauen muss
<Herbert-51> virtualbox 5.0.24
<Herbert-51> Extension Pack ? gasterweiterung ist installiert
<Herbert-51> Extension Pack ? hab ich glaube ich nicht installiert :-(
<bekks> Ohne Extension Pack kannst du nur USB1 verwenden.
<bekks> Erstmal auf 5.1.8 aktualisieren, dann das Extension Pack 5.1.8 installieren, dann die Guest Additions auf 5.1.8 aktualisieren.
<Herbert-51> ok danke
<Herbert-51> noch ne frage ??? wie bekomme ich da ein update von der virtualbox hin :-(
<bekks> In dem du es so installierst wie auf der offiziellen Virtualbox-Webseite beschriebenn ist. Quelle hinzufügen, apt update, dann apt install virtualbox-5.1
<cocoony> moin...wollte mal fragen ob ihr mr 2 invites für einen emailaccount von riseup.net senden könnt
<bekks> Was genau haben wir damit zu tun?
<cocoony> dachte einige linux user wären dort 
<bekks> Hat nur leider nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun.
<cocoony> ja,ja, dann heul doch weiter..im anderen linux chat sind paar nazis am abhitlern,das hat auch nix mit linux support zu tun 
<kot> danke bekks...hälst dich wohl für den raumgott. bist beleidigt weil du ne heulsuse bist? 
<kot> vollhorst
<_moep_> [ ] du hast die regeln gelesen
<kot> logo 
<kot> du hälst dich doch selbst nicht an regeln 
<kot> wenn du gesoffen hast
<uniCATx> ist GnuGnash eine echte Alternative für Flash Player? Vielleicht anderer Vorschlag?
<uniCATx> das habe ich für Linux gefunden
<bekks> Nein ist es nicht.
<bekks> Chrome bietet mit PepperFlash eine echte Alternative, die auch noch von Adobe unterstützt wird.
<uniCATx> muss ich dafür chrome installieren, oder FF schluckt es auch?
<bekks> Ich schrieb Chrome, nicht Firefox :)
<uniCATx> bekks, oder
<bekks> Firefox unterstützt PepperFlash nicht.
<_moep_> afaik geht das auch. aber getestet hab ich es nicht
<uniCATx> kann ich Flash  Player updaten über die V. 11.2222222 hinaus?
<bekks> Nein.
<uniCATx> bekks, eine Sache verstehe ich nicht
<uniCATx> was ist für den in einer Seite eingebundenen Chat verantwortlich
<uniCATx> flash add in FF
<uniCATx> oder der Flash Player
<bekks> Du weisst schon dass beides das selbe ist, oder? :)
<uniCATx> das kann nicht sein
<uniCATx> begründung
<uniCATx> als ich 
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<uniCATx> vor einer woche den chat betretten habe, da lief alles einwandfrei
<bekks> Und? Was soll das jetzt begründen?
<uniCATx> jetzt habe ich xubuntu wieder aufgespielt
<uniCATx> läuft es nicht
<uniCATx> also wieso??
<uniCATx> beides war doch FF
<bekks> Unterschiedliche Versionen.
<uniCATx> will verstehen
<uniCATx> von Flash?
<uniCATx> wie kommt das denn
<uniCATx> das ist ubuntu und das andere auch
<uniCATx> oder?
<bekks> Du weisst schon was Updates sind, odeR?
<uniCATx> ja....
<uniCATx> ich halte mein system
<bekks> Enter ist KEIN Satzzeichen.
<uniCATx> immer auf dem neusten stand
<uniCATx> sorry
<uniCATx> deshalb war meine Frage, ob ich den Flash hoch updaten kann, wenn mate es konnte, das muss ich doch auch, odrrrrr?
<bekks> Mate konnte das auch nicht, weil Adobe das Ding nicht weiterentwickelt.
<uniCATx> dann wieso funktionierte das chatten?
<uniCATx> das ist die Frage, die mich reizt
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das denn wissen was du vorher alles auf deinem System gebastelt hattest?
<uniCATx> nein nein, ich habe nichts gebastellt, außer, dass der FF in xubuntu standardmäßig nur ein addon mitliefert: den H264, bei mate waren es 1 oder 2 mehr. vielleicht lags daran.
<bekks> Mit Sicherheit nicht, weil die nichts mit Flash zu tun haben.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-20
<uniCATx> na gut, dann wenigstens das kann ich schon ausschließen
<bekks> Ich würde mir da keine GEdanken machen, und einfach Chrome installieren und nutzen.
<uniCATx> ok bekks , meine letzte frage, wie kann ich checken, ob bei mir der flash überhaupt drauf ist? 
<uniCATx> in terminal
<bekks> Mit deiner Paketverwaltung und in der Pluginübersicht deiner Browser.
<Zknork> moin
<DaVu> o/
<pLaTo0n> moin
<karlivoxi> kennt jemand eine webinar Technik die zu Empfehlen ist.  Also eine Web Konferenz Software, die frei ist und unter Ubuntu läuft, Erfahrungen?
<stevieh1> ganz schwieriges Thema...
<karlivoxi> wie meinst du das?
<stevieh1> ich hab auch mal längere Zeit gesucht und nix gefunden.
<stevieh1> es gibt ein paar Sachen die anscheinend auch unter Linux gehen, aber nicht frei sind.
<stevieh1> mir ging es aber eher um conferencing und nicht um webinar
<karlivoxi> ist das nicht das selbe?
<karlivoxi> es geht darum ein Meeting zu veranstalten, wo mehrere Leute dabei sind, sollte skalierbar sein ...
<karlivoxi> video muss nicht unbedingt sein, aber Folien Präsentation und Audio plus chat
<stevieh1> wie gesagt, viel spass.
<stevieh1> ein unterschied beim conferencing ist, dass die presenter Rolle wechseln kann.
<stevieh1> theoretischerweise sollte mit WebRTC viel mehr gehen...
<karlivoxi> d.h. ich sollte dann eher ein Windows OS nehmen...
<stevieh1> na, du suchst jetzt erstmal und teilst uns dann mit, was du gefunden hast ;-)
<karlivoxi> gut danke für die infos... werde dann mal weiter suchen
<uniCATx> wie lautet Befehl zur Überprüfung, ob ein Paket im System "anwesend" ist?
<stevieh1> dpkg -l | grep "paket"
<uniCATx> stevieh1, thx
<uniCATx> stevieh1, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23505907/ ist es positiv (ja) oder ehe negativ (nein))
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> der flashplugin installer ist nicht installiert.
<koegs> uniCATx: hast du immer noch nicht gelernt selber mal die Befehle zu überdenken, die du eingibst?
<uniCATx> jetzt folgendes: stimmt die gleichung? flashplugin-installer = flash player (oder sein  Ersatz))
<stevieh1> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer was könnte das heissen?
<koegs> Die Frage wurde dir schonmal beantwortet
<uniCATx> stevieh1, inzwischen habe ich die Quelle meines Übels gefunden
<uniCATx> auf ubuusers steht sowas
<uniCATx> stevieh1, zitat: Es reicht aus, das folgende Paket aus den offiziellen Paketquellen zu installieren 
<uniCATx> flashplugin-installer (multiverse)
<stevieh1> ja und?
<uniCATx> will nur wissen, ob FI so etwas wie Flash ist?
<stevieh1> was ist FI?
<uniCATx> Flashplugin-Installer
<stevieh1> du weisst, was ein flash plugin ist?
<uniCATx> wie Du es siehst, eben nicht
<stevieh1> na, dann such doch danach mal
<uniCATx> aber was ich weiß, ist, wieso meine chat anwendung nicht geht
<uniCATx> es liegt an fehlendem flash player
<uniCATx> deshalb suchte ich nach einem ersatz, da ich von sicherheitslücken im flash gehört hab
<koegs> Ja mei, und deswegen laberst du seit gefühlt drei Tagen rum anstatt den zu installieren -.-
<koegs> Es gibt keine Alternative, ausser sich nen anderen Chat zu suchen
<stevieh1> lol
<fford> uniCATx: schon gesehen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/
<le_bot> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> fford, die Seite kenne ich. Unklar ist nur, was der flashplugin-installer macht? Falls er den Flash installiert, weshalb macht man das nicht direkt, sprich "installiere flash player", sondern geht man hin zum Ziel auf dem Umwege über den Installer? das begreife ich nicht.
<uniCATx> und dann bleibt noch die Frage, welche Version von FPlayer wird aufgespielt?
<fford> Ich war immer der Meinung, dass das in dem Wiki-Artikel steht. Ich meine auch, dass da die Rede von Version 11 ist.
<stevieh1> wahrscheinlich der aktuellste?
<stevieh1> gibt doch eh keine frischen mehr
<fford> Für Linux^^
<stevieh1> und der wird so installiert, weil es sonst lizenzprobleme gibt.
<stevieh1> fford: für was sonst?
<fford> ^^
<schlurke1> hallo zusammen, bei fragen zu shellscriptgeschichten - wo bin ich da am besten aufgehoben?
<fford>  /join #{NAME_DER_SHELL}
<schlurke1> merci
<fford> You're welcome!
<nubcake> wo kann ich denn die "fußnoten details" von apache abstellen, bzw. anpassen? (Apache/versionsnummer (system) ip und port.
<adera> Guten Tag... Hat man hier auch die möglichkeit etwas zu Xubuntu zu fragen? :D
<nubcake> adera, ich denk mal ja, frag doch einfach, sollte es doch nicht so sein, wird man dich evtl. an den richtigen channel verweisen :)
<musca> ja
<nubcake> (gui fragen möglicherweise eher nicht, der rest ist doch eh größtenteils "ubuntu")
<nubcake> brb
<adera> Okay... Ich habe Xubuntu installiert und wollte das Libreoffice entfernen. Nun habe ich angst das ich irgendwelche abhängigkeiten mit entferne und das OS oder andere Programme dann nicht mehr laufen. Deshalb die frage, kann Libreoffice bendenkenlos entfernt werden?
<adera> Bei Mint hatte ich deshalb Probleme gehabt. Deswegen die Frage. =)
<uniCATx> Ad
<bekks> uniCATx: Welcher Teil von "Installiere Chrome" ist Dir eigentlich unklar?
<nubcake> ich häng hier gerade in grub rescue> fest, die platten werden gefunden, komme aber leider nicht weiter. habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tipps? system ist ein Ubuntu server 16.10 x64
<nubcake> insmod linux oder insmod normal (laut google): schlagen mit "error: file /grub/i386-pc/linux.mod bzw. normal.mod" not found." fehl
<bekks> Wieso bist du überhaupt im Grub Rescue Mode?
<nubcake> bekks, das wüßte ich auch gern
<nubcake> muss nach einem update/upgrade passiert sein, viel mehr wurde nicht gemacht
<bekks> Naja, du hast dich fest konzentriert und warst da plötzlich drin oder was?
<bekks> Was hast du genau getan vorher, etc.?
<nubcake> nein, so einfach wars nicht. das system hat ein update/upgrade gefahren, wurde aber 2 tage nicht benötigt/Beobachtet, war danach nicht mehr im netzwerk erreichbar, dann hab ich eben mal nachgesehen
<nubcake> also kann ich leider gerade nicht sehen, was genau die ursache war, da es nach dem einschalten des monitor dort im rescue hing
<bekks> Dann mach die Kiste aus, nimm eine Livecd, und guck nach was passiert ist.
<nubcake> ok, das wird ne weile dauern, hab kein optisches laufwerk drin und muss den stick erst erstellen
<nubcake> danke für den tipp
<Rochvellon> hm, Ubuntu schaltet sich ja standardmäßig recht schnell aus und wartet nicht unbedingt darauf, dass Dienste sich korrekt beenden. Wie kann ich dieses Verhalten abschalten?
<bekks> Dienst werden beim Abschalten korrekt beendet.
<bekks> Das ist schon unter System-V-Init so gewesen und ist bei Systemd nicht anders.
<bekks> Das ist kein AIX oder Solaris, wo ein "poweroff" exakt das tut, was man denkt dass es tut.
<Rochvellon> hm
<bekks> Welches Problem führte Dich denn zu der obigen Annahme?
<Rochvellon> war da nicht etwas mit Programmen, die etwas länger brauchen (können) - wie Firefox, um Daten auf die Festplatte zu schreiben, dass die einfach abgewürgt werden?
<bekks> Welches Problem führte Dich denn zu obiger Annahme?
<Rochvellon> nuja, dass dadurch evtl Probleme im Dateisystem auftreten können. Ich habe jetzt mehrfach auf einem USB-Stick-System festgestellt, dass im ext4-FS Fehler auftreten, die ich mit einem manuellen fsck auf der Konsole lösen muss
<jokrebel> und Dein Ubuntu speichert Firefoxdaten auf diesem USB-Stick?
<Rochvellon> jo, soll aber erstmal nur eine temporäre Lösung mit dem USB-Stick sein
<sdx23> da wird einfach der Flash hin sein
<Rochvellon> jo, kann gut sein.
<bekks> Und was haben die ext4 Probleme mit systemd zu tun?
<bekks> Wenn du I/O Fehler hast, ist der Stick kaputt.
<Rochvellon> hm, bin gerade am überlegen, wie ich das System auf einen anderen USB-Stick rüberziehe oder ob es besser ist, gleich ein frisches System auf dem neuen Stick zu installieren und nur /home/user zu kopieren
<bekks> Letzteres.
<Rochvellon> bzw. welche Schalter ich beim klonen brauch
<Rochvellon> yo, ich denke auch, dass das die sauberste Lösung ist, ty
<hevilp> ich habe eine variable, einen string, und möchte ich in eine datei mit echo packen, aber er muss in "" gepackt werden
<hevilp> geht das?
<stevieh> klar. richtig escapen wird das schon gehen
<dadrc> echo "\"$VARIABLE\"" > /pfad/zur/datei
<dell> windows 10 mit ubuntu insterlieren
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-13
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. ich habe in einem shell-script in einer funktion folgendes stehen: STUFF="${0//file:\/\//}". ich weiß was da passiert aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso. kann mir das jemand genauer erläuert bzw. mir sagen, wo ich das nachlesen kann?
<p01nt3r> handelt es sich dabei um parameter-expansion? falls ja, zu der zeichenfolge "${0//..}finde ich nirgends etwas, auch nicht in der man bash...
<p01nt3r> habe jetzt was gefunden: "${var/pattern/replacement}" das sollte es sein.
<p01nt3r> der string, der übergeben wird, lautet: file:///pfad/zur/datei/datei.xyz
<p01nt3r> aber wieso dann zweimal // zwischen der 0 und dem file: ?
<geser> wenn ich es richtig deute, dann soll an den Anfang ein file:// eingefügt werden
<p01nt3r> geser, nein, es wird vom string entfernt
<p01nt3r> heraus kommt dann der reine pfad ohne führendes file:///bla/blub/foo/bar/...
<p01nt3r> also so: /bla/blub/foo/bar/...
<p01nt3r> die 0 wird ersetzt durch die übergebene zeichenfolge, soweit klar, 
<p01nt3r> ein / ist trennzeichen zum übergang von var zu pattern
<p01nt3r> aber wieso noch eins?
<geser> "If  pattern  begins with /, all matches of pattern are replaced  with  string."
<p01nt3r> danach dann file://(beide slashes gequotet, also: \/\/)
<geser> genau
<p01nt3r> und der letzte / zum übergang von pattern zu replacement
<p01nt3r> und ersetzt wird pattern durch nichts also kommt danach nichts mehr ausser dem }
<geser> pattern ist "/file://" (ohne escaping) und string ist leer
<p01nt3r> geser, woher hast du das: "If  pattern  begins with /, all matches of pattern are replaced  with  string."
<geser> aus "man bash", Parameter Expansion, ${parameter/pattern/string}
<p01nt3r> geser, also gehört das / vor dem file: nicht zum pattern selbst sondern ist eine art steuerzeichen, das bestimmt, welcher teil des ausdrucks passen muss (komplett/anfang/ende)?
<p01nt3r> so wie # oder %
<p01nt3r> geser, glaube ich habe es verstanden, DANKE DIR!
<p01nt3r> geser, wobei das verdoppeln des ersten / in meinem fall eig. gar nicht benötigt wird, es würde nur weitere vorkommen von pattern durch replacement ersetzen, was bei mir niemals der fall sein dürfte :-D
<p01nt3r> nochmal eine frage: im internet steht überall geschrieben, dass eine funktion via $1 ihren ersten parameter anspricht. bei mir nicht, bei mir ist $0 der erste parameter. wieso ist das bei mir so?
<moveax> was gibt $0 denn aus?
<moveax> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/othertypesv.html
<le_bot> Title: Special Variable Types (at tldp.org)
<p01nt3r> das, was ich beim aufruf der funktion eben als ersten parameter angebe
<moveax> $0 sollte eigentlich der name zum script sein
<p01nt3r> auch in einer funktion?
<moveax> ah
<p01nt3r> :-)
<p01nt3r> und $1 ist bei mir _innerhalb_ der funktion der 2. parameter.
<p01nt3r> und so weiter...
<dadrc> Skripte haben in $0 den Skriptnamen, Funktionen haben in $0 den ersten Parameter
<p01nt3r> also schreiben die webseiten mist...
<p01nt3r> oder ist das mal geändert worden?
<stevieh> das geht doch so nicht.
<stevieh> das muss doch mal jemand ändern.
<dadrc> $-1
<p01nt3r> ist aber auch verwirrend wenn $0 einmal es selbst ist und einmal das danach ^^
<stevieh> ahwo.
<moveax> alles sache vom scope
<p01nt3r> danke.^^
<cnill> Hallo zusammen
<bimbam2103> Sorry falscher nick
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-14
<ubu> moin
<ubu> hab da mal wieder ne frage
<ubu> gibt es ne iso die ich brennen könnte, die ich dann starte und er zeigt mir die cpu temp an?
<ubu> oh falscher chan
<ds1979> Guten Morgen zusammen! Ich brauche mal schnell eine Info. Ich verwende ganz gerne Lynx als Browser, weil ich mir da den ganzen Klickibunti-Kram erspare und Bilder kucken brauche ich auch nicht, um Zeitung zu lesen. Mein Problem ist: Wenn ich über [O] in die Optionen gehe, etwas ändere, dann bleibt diese Änderung nur während dieser Sitzung bestehen. Beispielsweise Cookies ignorieren, das ist das nervigste. Woran mag das liegen?
<ds1979> Komisch - hat mir Hexchat gerade meine Nachricht halb abgeschnitten? Ich sehe meinen Text nur ab "Klickibunti-Kram".
<MadPsymon> Ne Nachricht ist durchgegangen aber Lösunghab ich leider keine ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ds1979: http://brainstormsandraves.com/articles/browsers/lynx/
<le_bot> Title: A few Tips for Using Lynx - Browsers - Articles - Brainstorms and Raves (at brainstormsandraves.com)
<LetoThe2nd> -> save options to disk :-)
<ds1979> Danke! :-) Hat mir zumindest beim Speichern des "Advanced Mode" geholfen. Und hätte ich mein Können beim Lesen genutzt, hätte ich auch gewusst, dass das Ding die Einstellung für Cookies nicht speichert. Die sind mit (!) markiert.
<ds1979> Danke Leute!
<ds1979> Mal eine Frage, kann man das vielleicht in der /etc/lynx/blabla-config-scheiß als Root ändern?
<ds1979> Und wie kann ich in Lynx abschalten, dass es mit C-c direkt schließt? Mir passiert es, dass ich vergesse, dass ich gerade im Terminal bin, und dass ich eine Textpassage kopieren möchte, dabei schieße ich das Ding ab.
<ds1979> Ich stelle noch einmal die Frage, wie man bei Lynx speichert, dass man Cookies NIE annehmen will (die Option ist als nicht speicherbar gekennzeichnet) und wie ich Strg-C als Kombination ausschalten kann, damit sich das Ding nicht abschießt, wenn ich versuche, etwas zu kopieren. Danke!
<ppq> ds1979, copy/paste im terminal macht man mit ctrl+shift+c/v
<ds1979> ppq - danke, das weiß ich. Nur: In der Hektik vergesse ich das, also würde ich gerne Lynx sagen, dass es sich nicht direkt abschießen soll, wenn ich das drücke. ;-)
<ds1979> Windows hat mich stark verzogen. ;-)
<ppq> ds1979, das geht mit    trap '' 2
<ppq> danach ist ctrl+c in der aktuellen bash shell(!) deaktiviert
<ppq> 2 ist die signalnummer von ctrl+c
<ppq> hinterher zum aktivieren:    trap 2
<ds1979> Kann ich das "automatisieren" beim Start der bash shell?
<ds1979> Gibt es dazu eine config file?
<ppq> ja, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen
<ppq> keg dir besser einen alias oder ein start-skript für lynx an
<ds1979> Wäre auch eine Alternative. Gut, Start-Skript kommt auf die ToDo-Liste. Mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme. Mit Sicherheit, wenn mir das wieder passiert. :-D
<ds1979> Vielen Dank!
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<ppq> ist doch nur ein dreizeiler.
<ppq> #!/bin/bash
<ppq> trap '' 2
<ds1979> Wenn ich wüsste, wo ich das einbauen muss.
<ppq> lynx
<ppq> da, fertig
<ds1979> Außerdem greift newsbeuter darauf zu.
<ds1979> Speichern wohin?
<ppq> egal, zb. /usr/local/lynx
<sdx23> lynx -cookies false # um genau zu sein
<ppq> aber wenn du das so machst, überdeckt es den alten lynx befehl
<ppq> nenn es also besser anders. oder gib im skript den kompletten pfad zum lynx executable an
<ppq> sonst landest du in einer endlosschleife ^^
<sdx23> ppq: du meintest /usr/local/bin/lynx
<ppq> sdx23, jo, thx
<ds1979> Habe mir das mal alles gespeichert, um es später in Ruhe anzuschauen. Danke, Leute. Wenn was ist, melde ich mich wieder!
<Matze202> Hi ;) Ich mal wieder. ;)
<Matze202> Kennt sich zufällig jemand von euch mit einer Lan-Verbindung von PC an TV aus? Aktuell kann ich leider nur über einen kleinen mobilen Router ins Internet und ich möchte gern einen Fernseher im Internet testen, dafür möchte ich dem Fernseher gern Internet per Lan liefern, weil er leider kein Wlan hat. Der PC versucht den TV auch zu finden, wenn ich das Kabel angeschlossen habe, jedoch einigen die beiden sich scheinbar n
<Matze202> icht auf eine IP, da dauerhaft "Netzwerkadresse wird bezogen" angezeigt wird
<DaVu> Matze202: du hast also deinen TV per Kabel an deinen Router angeschlossen?
<Matze202> Nein, an den PC, weil mein kleiner mobiler Router keinen Lan-Anschluss hat.
<DaVu> Das wird so nicht gehen oder hast du an deinem PC einen DHCP Server konfiguriert?
<Matze202> und der große Router will auch nicht der Repeater für den kleinen spielen.
<DaVu> Ansonsten würde ich einen Switch vorschlagen
<Matze202> ich wollte für paar Tage nicht noch mehr Technik kaufen.
<k1l> man kann mit dem NM auch die internet verbindung über lan freigeben. guck mal ob die option angbeoten wird
<Matze202> der Telefonanschluss wird hoffentlich bald angeschlossen sein
<Matze202> k1l, aber dafür muss man doch erstmal eine stabile Verbindung zum per Lan angeschlossenen Gerät haben oder nicht?
<k1l> nein, der muss nur angeschlossen sein. 
<DaVu> Wie ist denn der PC ans Internet angebunden?
<DaVu> WLAN?
<DaVu> https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SF1005D-Netzwerk-Switch-100MBit/dp/B000FNFSPY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1510660091&sr=8-5&keywords=4+port+switch
<Matze202> Der PC geht über Wlan, aber in den Einstellungen habe ich bisher auch noch nichts beim Network-Manager gefunden, wo ich das Internet freigeben kann.
<DaVu> und alle Probleme sind gelöst
<k1l> Matze202: geh in die settings von der wlan verbindung. dann dort "share to others" auswählen. dann neu verbinden zum wlan und es sollte gehen
<DaVu> k1l: auch neu für mich...meinst du "als Hotspot verwenden"? So hieße eine der Möglichkeiten, die ich hier sehe
<k1l> ich weißi die genaue deutsche übersetzung gerade nicht. unter dem ipv4 settings tab
<Matze202> k1l, Also ich bin in den Systemeinstellungen bei Netzwerk -> Verbindungen (komplett deutsch), habe das Wlan ausgewählt, oben sind Reiter "Allgemeine ..." ...
<DaVu> k1l: https://imgur.com/a/fSolU
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> das ist das, was ich dort sehe
<k1l> Matze202: unter bearbeiten der verbindung. dann das  wifi auswählen zum bearbeiten. dann ipv4 tab. dort share to others
<k1l> unter method
<DaVu> aaaaah...."Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern"
<DaVu> danke
<k1l> und dann musst du auf dem tv manuell das netzwerk einrichten, eine ip im selben subnetz manuell setzen, und netzmaske, gateway und dns server vom ubuntu pc aus den netzwerkinformationen übernehmen
<ppq> k1l, sollte auch per DHCP laufen
<ppq> NM startet auf dem rechner einen dnsmasq dafür
<k1l> hab das schon ewig nicht mehr selber gebraucht, könnte gut sein, dass es sofort geht
<DaVu> ppq: dnsmasq ist (zumindest bei 16.04) nicht automatisch installiert, wie es scheint
<ppq> DaVu, dnsmasq-base ist hier unter 16.04 automatisch installiert worden
<ppq> das ist ein paket das dnsmasq ersetzt, wohl ne abgespeckte version
<DaVu> ah, richtig. habe nur gerade das hier gelesen und auf gecheckt ;)
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq/
<le_bot> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> mach einfach was onkel k1l sagt, wird schon gehen :)
<Matze202> k1l, schade, war beim testen rausgeflogen, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob du noch einen tip für mich hattest
<k1l> <k1l> und dann musst du auf dem tv manuell das netzwerk einrichten, eine ip im selben subnetz manuell setzen, und netzmaske, gateway und dns server vom ubuntu pc aus den netzwerkinformationen übernehmen
<Matze202> ahhh ok thx ;)
<Matze202> ich hoffe, ich fliege nicht gleich wieder raus, wenn ich den anstecke, aber ich bin dir erstmal wieder sehr dankbar ;)
<Matze202> ok, irgendwas hängt jetzt noch, nur muss ich erstmal kurz was essen und dann arbeiten, ab 16 Uhr werde ich nochmal vorbei schaun, aber danke erstmal bis hier her ;)
<Jugo_> Hallo liebe Leute, ich würde mein Linux System gerne "zurücksetzen" und habe folgendes vorgehen gefunden https://askubuntu.com/questions/859448/is-there-a-command-to-factory-reset-ubuntu (1. Antwort). Würdet ihr dieses vorgehen unterstützen oder eher doch eine komplette Neu-Installation vorziehen?
<le_bot> Title: is there a command to factory reset Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> was ist denn die intention vom zurücksetzen?
<Jugo_> k1l: es ist mein erstes Linux System gewesen und sicherlich hab ich hier oder da auch mal über die Jahre den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht, daher würde ich es gerne auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen
<k1l> also ich nutze seit ubuntu 13.10 das selbe system. solange es läuft ist doch alles tutti :)
<k1l> das was du verlinkt hast ist halt kein zurücksetzen in dem sinne. das was du willst wäre halt eine neuinstallation.
<Jugo_> okay, dann werde ich diese wohl realisieren. Danke dir k1l 
<Jugo_> Muss ich für eine Neu-Installation bedingt einen USB Stick, bzw. eine DVD erstellen, wenn ich schon ein Ubuntu System habe? 
<k1l> du kannst auch debootstrapen oder pxe boot machen. aber das ist alles wesentlich aufwändiger als wenn du eben einen usb stick machst
<Jugo_> k1l: gut, dann noch mal vielen Dank!
<k1l> kein ding
<ds1979> Jugo_, darf ich dich kurz unterbrechen? Wenn du das alte System neu installierst, dann musst du auch viel Zeit für die Updates berücksichtigen.
<k1l> ds1979: nicht wirklich.
<ds1979> OK - Halbwissender hält jetzt den Mund. ;-)
<Jugo_> wenn ich eine aktuelle version ziehe, müssten die doch eigentlich drin sein? ds1979 
<k1l> im gegensatz zu windows muss man nicht die reihenfolge der udpates einhalten. als ein neues isntalliertes system installiert einfach nur letzten updates.
<ds1979> Die Frage ist, wie die Politik ist. Wenn du ein 13.10 ziehst, nehme ich nicht an, dass die Installation von damals auf den heutigen Stand gebracht wurde. Die Jungs machen das über Updates, die man sich übers Netz zieht. Oder habe ich da etwa falsch verstanden?
<ds1979> Das heißt, man installiert sich ein altes System (13.10) und zieht dann die Sicherheitsupdates übers Netz.
<k1l> bei den LTS releases (16.04 z.b.) gibts dann auch extra neue isos, die die letzten updates schon direkt mitbringen. quasi wie servicepack bei windows.
<ds1979> Ja, aber ich beziehe mich auf das 13.10. ;-)
<k1l> ds1979: man isntalliert kein altes ubuntu
<Jugo_> 13.10 kommt zumindest in meinem Szenario nicht vor :)
<k1l> du installierst ja auch nicht erst ein windows 3.1
<ds1979> Jugo_, ich habe mich da verlesen, sorry. :-)
<k1l> aber ja, wenn man wirklich ein 13.10 jetzt isntallieren wollen würde, dann müsste man danach zu 14.04 aktualisieren. und dann könnte man direkt zur nächsten LTS springen: 16.04
<Jugo_> ds1979: kein problem :)
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Was *genau* ist eigentlich ein snap?
<DaVu> Anticom: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/snap/
<le_bot> Title: snap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> DaVu: Ich hab eher darauf abgezielt, warum man snaps braucht
<DaVu> Das hast du nicht gefragt
<Anticom> Also auch die DEBs geben doch ihre dependencies mit versions-ranges an
<Anticom> DaVu: Jap, mein Fehler, die Frage war schlecht formuliert
<ghostcube> snaps sind fertige container mit allem
<DaVu> ^^
<ghostcube> jede version erzeugt nen eigenen container
<ghostcube> ein eigenes verzeichnis
<Anticom> Wenn ich snaps richtig verstehe läuft das dann darauf hinaus dass ich diverse libs in x-facher form auf meinem system liegen habe
<ghostcube> d.h. das grundsystem bleibt immer gleich 
<DaVu> steht aber auch alles in dem Wiki
<Anticom> und ich verstehe den mehrwert gegenüber nem deb einfach nicht
<ghostcube> Anticom: nein, du hast diverse libs immer in einem neuen container rumliegen, den du bei bedarf kicken kannst
<DaVu> Dein Grundsystem wird nicht mehr angefasst
<DaVu> Ich weiß, dass es nicht ganz richtig ist, aber ich vergleiche es gern ein klein wenig mit Docker
<DaVu> Eine Application in einer eigenen kleinen Umgebung
<Anticom> ghostcube: ja und wenn Snap A und Snap B die gleiche Lib X in der Version Y brauchen, dann hab ich die dann doppelt auf der kiste
<ghostcube> ja, da ne lib kein brot frisst wirste daran nicht sterben denk ich
<Anticom> ghostcube: Finde es aber trotzdem sinnfrei
<DaVu> dann benutz es doch nicht *grübel
<ghostcube> jo, thats it, deal with it or leave it alone
<ghostcube> mich nervt systemd wesentlich mehr als snap
<DaVu> lol
<Anticom> DaVu: die alternative kubectl auf meine kiste zu bekommen ist (zumindest laut https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/tools/install-kubectl/ ) mir ne precompiled binary so runter zu lutschen und dann in /usr/local/bin zu kopieren
<le_bot> Title: Install and Set Up kubectl | Kubernetes (at kubernetes.io)
<Anticom> Davon bin ich noch weniger ein freund
<Anticom> Also was spricht gegen das gute alte .deb im vergleich zu nem snap?
<Anticom> Klar hat man dann die *absolute* sicherheit, dass alles läuft mit den mitgelieferten dependencies etc. aber das hat doch über jahre auch ohne snap funktioniert
<ghostcube> willst du trollen oder einfach stupide deinen unmut über doppellibs ausdrücken?
<ghostcube> man muss snap nicht nutzen
<ghostcube> punkt
<Anticom> ghostcube: nein ich will nicht trollen, ich versuche nur zu verstehen, warum cannonical snap entwickelt hat
<ghostcube> und diskutieren über snap is kein support... #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ghostcube> das hat hier nix verloren
<DaVu> #cannonical
<k1l> Anticom: das repo system hat schwächen, da es auf massiven arbeitseinsatz setzt. snap oder auch flatpak sollen die arbeit auf der entwickler/maintainer seite vereinfachen und somit aktuellere programme auf allen linux systemen ermöglichen.
<Anticom> k1l: also geht es tatsächlich in erster linie die arbeit für die devs zu erleichtern?
<k1l> zu dem kommt noch der sicherheitsaspekt, da die apps deutlich vom system abgeschieden werden können.
<k1l> Anticom: für die 2-5% marketshare muss ein entwickler ja tortzdem noch 5 verschiedene paketsysteme und dort 5 versionen für die releases bereitstellen.
<k1l> die user fordern, dass ihnen "ihr apt" nicht weggenommen wird. aber die arbeit, die hinter apt steckt sehen sie gar nicht.
<Anticom> k1l: Fand das mit cmake eigentlich immer relativ einfach, habe aber nie was für ubuntu entwickelt, insofern kann ich da nicht wirklich mitreden
<k1l> man ist als user am ende der nahrungskette und muss nehmen was die weiter vorne einem hinwerfen. oder man wird selber aktiv
<k1l> Anticom: es gibt nicht umsonst den begriff "dependency hell" für die paketsysteme
<Anticom> :D
<Anticom> k1l: danke, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen :)
<k1l> redhat hat das ja auch verstanden und arbeitet an flatpak. gibt noch ein 3. system. aber alle sehen, dass das system mit dem paketsystem für alle programme so nicht mehr klappt mit den schwindenen maintainern
<ds1979> Leutz, ich habe da wieder eine neue Sache. Ich habe mir den Taskwarrior installiert. Läuft auf Ubuntu super, aber ich würde das gerne auf meinen Raspi als Server packen, nachdem ich das dorthin migriert habe. Problem: Irgendwie bekomme ich die Installation nicht sauber geschissen, weil er sich über veraltete Libs aufhängt. Was am Besten tun?
<ds1979> Die Diskussion um deb, snap, docker ist einfach nur ein Wettbewerb um die beste Lösung, wie bei den Distros auch.
<ds1979> Das ist eine Frage des Glaubens und der Präferenzen.
<ds1979> <<< (mal seinen Senf reinwirft.
<Anticom> ds1979: wollte nur verstehen, was die intension von snap ist von seiten cannonicals. Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es darum geht den pain mit den dependencies für die entwickler / maintainer etwas zu lindern
<ppq> ds1979, ubuntu auf dem raspi installieren :)
<Anticom> muss dann auch los
<Anticom> o/
<ds1979> Anticom, ich halte es da mit einem alten Unix-Grundsatz: Do something. And do it well. Und da doppelte Strukturen zu schaffen ist nach meiner Meinung das Gegenteil davon. Man verkompliziert es unnötig.
<ds1979> ppq, Ubuntu auf dem Raspi?
<ppq> klar.
<ds1979> Ist das nicht bisschen schwer dafür?
<k1l> ds1979: das problem ist, dass das aktuelle system so nicht gut funktioniert
<ds1979> Raspbian basiert ja auch auf Debian...
<ppq> ds1979, nö, man muss ja nicht die standard-desktopumgebung installieren
<ds1979> ppq, wie installiert man ein "Minimal-System"? Bei Arch wüsste ich es. ;-)
<ppq> ds1979, es gibt ein minimales image für den raspi iirc
<ds1979> Oder dachtest du an Xubuntu?
<k1l> die universe repos sind voll von nicht wirklich gepflegten paketen. die leute ballern sich PPAs ins system, die komplette system libs austauschen etc.
<ds1979> Ich glaube, dass das auch der Grund sein mag, warum Jugo_ sein System neu aufsetzen möchte.
<ppq> ds1979, https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu MATE for the Raspberry Pi 2 and Raspberry Pi 3 | Ubuntu MATE (at ubuntu-mate.org)
<ppq> ds1979, ist zwar mit mate, aber das kann man ja ersetzen oder runterschmeißen wenn mans nicht braucht.
<k1l> der erste pi wird von ubuntu gar nicht supported, da die arm version des chips zu alt ist
<ppq> jo
<ds1979> Wie und wo kann man libs im Netz im "Original" finden und wie installiert man sie später? Ich mein, es muss doch möglich sein, so Sachen wie ein "make" auch auf Systemebene zu machen, oder?
<ds1979> Dann könnte ich doch die Libs einfach im Netz suchen und händisch hinzufügen.
<ppq> urgs
<ds1979> So eine alte GPG-lib beispielsweise. ;-)
<k1l> das klingt nicht wirklich nach einem plan
<ppq> tu dir einen gefallen und nutz native libs, auch wenn es ein anderes OS erfordert :)
<ds1979> Danke für die offene Rückmeldung.
<ds1979> "urgs" ist sehr plakativ. :-D
<ds1979> << afk, brb
<ds1979> << bäck. :-)
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25961865/ <- ist da was böses zu erkennen?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> öh... und ich will gerade meinen server von 14.04 auf 16.04 mit do-release-upgrade bringen: da meint er "die Echtheit einiger Pakete kann nicht bestätigt werden"?
<stevieh> ich glaub ich stell erstmal lang um
<ghostcube> stevieh: keychange vom repo?
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> boah. "Ein unlösbares Problem trat auf"... simmer hier bei Microsoft? klar sind da zig pakete aus fremquellen. Und wie reverte ich die?
<stevieh> den samba kram hab ich jetzt einfach mal entfernt, aber ich bekomm immer noch das: 
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962100/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und nu? ich mag nicht neu installieren.
<junglist> mein rechner stürzt ab wenn ich DotA 2 spiele bzw. kriegt schwere grafikfehler. hat 16.04 ein eventlog?
<stevieh> xsession-errors im home evtl?
<nagetier> das spiel selber sollte durch starten in der konsole auch etwas ausgeben.. das weiterleiten und direkt speichern (und hoffen nach dem absturz noch etwas davon zu finden)
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/805175/unable-to-upgrade-from-14-04-to-16-04-could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-an-unres <- für die akten. War bei mir auch mplayer2. Im Prinzip schauen, warum apt.log sagt, dass es bricht
<le_bot> Title: apt - Unable to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. Could not calculate the upgrade. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> stevieh: nu macht es anzeichen durchzulaufen?
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> verflucht, jetzt ist der videoausgang aus und ich seh nicht mehr, was die möhre macht. bin aber noch per ssh drauf
<stevieh> aber es wird sicher irgendwann irgendne abfrage kommen... fuck.
<nagetier> gab es nicht möglichkeiten sich den prozess nachträglich anzueignen?
<musca> z.B. reptyr
<musca> ist nur schwierig, wenn es eine ganze Prozess-Gruppe ist
<nagetier> stevieh: mittels xrandr reaktivieren?
<stevieh> hmmm... es brauchte einfach 4 Flammkuchen. Jetzt sehe ich weder ein apt noch ein dpkg in der prozessliste
<stevieh> so, aber ein apt-get -f install wirft ganz schön um sich :-)
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962702/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Steht was relevantes in /var/log/dist-upgrade/<passendes log>?
<stevieh> guggischmal
<dadrc> und sonst /var/log/dpkg.log
<dadrc> irgendwo müssen die infos sein ;)
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich irgendwo nochmal abhängigkeitsprobleme
<stevieh> ja, da ist einiges, jetzt werd ich das wohl nach und nach durcharbeiten.
<stevieh> initctl: Unknown job: K02screen-cleanup
<stevieh> das kommt ständig, mal guggen, woher das kommt 
<nagetier> der abend ist ja noch jung
<dadrc> kommt mir bekannt vor, hab ich glaub ich immer ignoriert
<stevieh> ja, das sind wohl die ganzen Opfer von sysv nach upstart nach wasweissichwasdiejetztgradwiedermachen
<dadrc> poettering OS
<stevieh> There is a loop between service minidlna and seafile-server if stopped
<stevieh> das ist nix gut. Aber ich wars nicht [tm]
<stevieh> boah und das ding versucht natürlich bei  jeder aktion wieder alles zu konfigurieren
<stevieh> das einzige, was ich definitv jetzt _nicht_ mach, ist neu starten
<ghostcube> stevieh: du gehst von 14 auf 16?
<ghostcube> das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor
<stevieh> yep. Und ich sag dir, das ist sowas von verbaut mein 14.04 :-)
<stevieh> Aber wird schon. Macht man ja nicht so oft.
<ghostcube> also ich habs nich mehr geregelt bekommen
<ghostcube> ich musste neu installieren :D
<stevieh> nix da.
<stevieh> sieht schon besser aus. Musste erstmal das seafile init script in ferne welten verschieben.
<stevieh> naja, neu booten mach ich morgen, sonst kann ich heut nacht nicht schlafen, wenn es nicht bootet.
<djs1979> Guten Abend! Wollte mich noch einmal für die Hilfe heute bedanken. :-)
<ppq> :)
<empedokles78> gibt's firefox 57 auch schon für ubuntu?
<k1l> empedokles78: noch nicht in den repos
<ppq> empedokles78, als .tar.gz schon auf der mozilla-seite, aber warte besser bis e sin die ubuntu-repos kommt. dauert nicht mehr lange
<empedokles78> dann muss ich mich gedulden.
<k1l> meistens dauerts beim firefox so einen tag bis er in den testing repos ist und dann nochmal einen tag, bis er aus dem testen rauskommt ins normale repo
<holgersson> Wie/wogegen wird eigentlich getestet, also probiert jemand manuell neue Paket aus oder gibt’s da irgendwelche netten Skripte, die bestimmte Sachen testen (Starten, Aufrufen bestimmter Websites etc.)? (Falls die Frage nach OT gehört -> bitte meckern ;-)
<ppq> frag mal ubuntu-mozillateam
<holgersson> thx
<ppq> in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ppq> # vergessen :)
<holgersson> ppq: Danke, das hab ich schon hinbekommen :->
<ppq> ^^
<djs1979> Hi zusammen! Kann mir jemand einen leichten Browser empfehlen, der WhatsApp Web und Google Kalender packt, ohne gleich abzustürzen? Vivaldi, Firefox und Chromium röhren doch ganz schön in meinem alten ThinkPad X220...
<ppq> djs1979, warte mal ein paar tage und teste den neuen firefox 57. in der zwischenzeit mal midori anschauen
<djs1979> ?
<djs1979> Midori hab ich getestet und für ungenügend befunden.
<ppq> dann ersteres :)
<djs1979> ist leicht und schlank, aber das Ding stürzt beim Google Kalender dauernd ab, wenn man etwas mit der Maus schieben will.
<djs1979> Gut, dann warte ich mal ab. :-) Danke!
<djs1979> Manchmal löst Warten auch Probleme. :-D
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-15
<stevieh> so, der 14.04 auf 16.04 update ist relativ schmerzfrei durch, nur dasss hier stört: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25966039/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> root@home:~# apt-get update
<stevieh> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<stevieh> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<stevieh> E: Das Verzeichnis /var/lib/apt/lists/ kann nicht gesperrt werden.
<stevieh> öh?
<stevieh> och menno, warn nur vier zeilen :-)
<dadrc> stevieh: sieht aus, als hättest du entweder einen alten prozess laufen
<dadrc> oder die lockdatei wurde nicht gelöscht
<stevieh> jo, hab mal ne lock datei vom 24.9. entfernt... interessant... dass da im ganzen upgrade prozelss nix gebraucht wurde...
<NTQ> Ich hab hier auf einer Ubuntu-VM eigentlich schon wochenlang dieses Problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25966436/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Kann mir da jemand mit weiterhelfen? Mich hat es bisher nicht sonderlich gestört, aber ist ja schon doof
<Frickelpit> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/update-probleme-mit-ttf-mscorefonts-installer/
<le_bot> Title: Update-Probleme mit ttf-mscorefonts-installer › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Hallo. Hab hier nen Netzwerkdrucker Samsung M3825nd. Der läßt sich nicht installieren. Er sucht den Treiber und sagt auch installiere, aber das passiert nicht. Wenn ich ich auf der Samsung homepage support anklicke lande ich bei HP.
<dreamon_> https://support.hp.com/de-de/drivers/selfservice/samsung-proxpress-sl-m3825-laser-printer-series/16463012/model/16463016
<le_bot> Title: HP Software- und Treiber-Downloads für HP Drucker, Laptops, Desktops und mehr | HP® Kundensupport (at support.hp.com)
<dreamon_> Leider gibts dort auch keinen Linux Treiber. Jemand ne Idee was ich machen könnte?
<dreamon_> Den hier hab ich installiert. Nur wie ich den implementiere .. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker/#SpliX
<le_bot> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Ich vermute das HP den Support für Samsung Drucker übernommen hat.
<dreamon_> Deswegen vermutlich auch kein Treiber mehr am alten Standort ist.
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25966741/ → Das sind die Fehlermeldungen ..
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt. Er druckt. Habs über cups händisch gemacht ohne diese Ubuntu Automatik dingens.
<stevieh> ahso, einen noch: ich boote meinen Server von USB3 SSD. Jetzt hab ich die Situation, dass ich in 50% der Fällen n Kernel Panic bekomme, weil er / nicht mounten kann... die SSD ist eher eines der hinteren Devices, d.h. die 5. platte, die erkannt wird, ich vermute es ist ein Timing Thema... gibts da irgendwo im Grub oder beim kernel starten parameter wie ich da ein wenig bremsen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: vielleicht rootwait
<stevieh> ah, interessant, mal guggen
<stevieh> das ganze booten ist wacklig wie ein lämmerschwanz. 1 von 10 bootet es durch sonst: "uncompression error" root nicht erkannt... wenn es dann oben ist, gehts. Ich vermute hat was mit USB im Bios zu tun.
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, ob es das Add-on "Ubuntu-Modifications" jetzt auch als Webextension gibt?
<NTQ> also für Firefox 57
<moveax> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/what-are-the-ubuntu-firefox-modifications-about/7164/6
<le_bot> Title: What are the Ubuntu Firefox modifications about? - Support & Help Requests - Ubuntu MATE Community (at ubuntu-mate.community)
<moveax> wirkt auf mich so als ob es mit v57 wegfällt
<moveax> aber ich finde da keine besser quelle zu
<moveax> https://trello.com/c/hZ1S6pfk/162-adapt-ubufox-for-firefox-57
<le_bot> Title: Trello (at trello.com)
<djs1979> Hallo zusammen! Kleines Problem: Ich habe mir über youtube-dl ein Video als mp4 heruntergeladen. Beim Abspielen in Firefox läuft alles, beim Abspielen mit dem GNOME Video Player hört man nix. Woran kann das liegen?
<stevieh> am Ton
<djs1979> Hallo zusammen! Kleines Problem: Ich habe mir über youtube-dl ein Video als mp4 heruntergeladen. Beim Abspielen in Firefox läuft 
<djs1979>                  alles, beim Abspielen mit dem GNOME Video Player hört man nix. Woran kann das liegen?
<djs1979> Am Ton? Wie meinst?
<djs1979> Und noch eines: Wer ist denn hier aus dem Raum Stuttgart +100km? Falls so eine Frage erlaubt ist.
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<DaVu> Fragen nach dem Wohnort kannst du stellen...erwarte aber keine Antworten :D
<djs1979> 16.04
<DaVu> wie sieht denn die Mediainfo zu der runtergeladenen Datei aus?
<DaVu> Grundlegend würde ich dir aber den VLC Player zum Abspielen von Videos empfehlen
<DaVu> Der spielt so ziemlich alles ab, was gängig ist
<stevieh> allgeimein: VLC installieren und meist geht da alles.
<stevieh> yep
<djs1979> DaVu: Wie komme ich an die Mediainfo?
<DaVu> versuch es erstmal mit dem VLC player
<DaVu> Wenns dann nicht läuft, sehen wir weiter
<DaVu> zum Thema Mediainfo: sudo apt install mediainfo
<DaVu> und dann via Kommandozeile: mediainfo <pfad/zur/datei/datei.mp4>
<DaVu> kommt halt drauf an wo die Datei liegt und wie sie heißt.
<djs1979> VLC läuft wie eine 1. :-)
<DaVu> wunderbar
<DaVu> problem gelöst ;)
<djs1979> Umgangen. ;-)
<DaVu> meistens ein Codec Problem, welches wir mit dem VLC gelöst haben ;)
<djs1979> Du hast Recht. Der GNOME Player will jetzt auch.
<djs1979> DaVu: Vielen herzlichen Dank! :-)
<DaVu> jepp
<DaVu> gerne
<djs1979> Ich liebe den IRC-Channel hier. Erinnert mich ein wenig an vergangene AOL-Zeiten meiner Jugend...
<djs1979> Fehlt nur noch die Kaffeetasse c(_), Online-Hochzeiten und solcher Blödsinn.
<DaVu> Gott sei Dank sind wir nicht mehr im Kindergarten ;)
<djs1979> SO, hetzt haben die Leute, die den Log mitlesen Grund, zu kichern und den Kopf zu schütteln. ;-)
<frostschutz> djs1979, hör auf ich krieg albträume von regio 50 tarif und fiese telefonrechnung
<djs1979> frostschutz: Hab gerade einen Lachanfall bekommen. :-D
<djs1979> Weitere Frage: In Vim - wie löscht man da das Wort rechts und links vom Cursor? Ich bin von Windows und X11 C-Del und C-Bksp gewöhnt.
<DaVu> entweder setzt du vim in den bearbeitungsmodus mit der Taste "i"
<DaVu> und löscht dann die entsprechenden Dinge, die du löschen willst
<koegs> https://vim.rtorr.com/ <- Vim Cheat Sheet
<le_bot> Title: Vim Cheat Sheet - English (at vim.rtorr.com)
<DaVu> ohhh...das ist cool. Danke koegs ;)
<djs1979> Davu: [i] kenne ich, aber was ist der Shortcut für ganze Wörter? C-u ist beispielsweise die ganze Zeile. Und wortweise?
<djs1979> koegs: danke! Ich schau mir das mal an!
<DaVu> ganze Zeile ist eigentlich doppeld "d" drücken, wenn du nicht im Bearbeitungsmodus bist
<koegs> nächster geheimtipp: www.google.de und nicht in zwei channels chrossposten ;)
<DaVu> *doppelt
<djs1979> C-w löscht links. Jetzt muss ich nur noch was für rechts finden. ;-)
<DaVu> dw
<DaVu> dw - delete (cut) the characters of the word from the cursor position to the start of the next word
<djs1979> Ja, aber ich will ja im edit mode bleiben. ;-) Bis ich [Esc] gedrückt habe, gelöscht, dann wieder mit [i] eingestiegen bin, ist der Gedanke weg.
<djs1979> Aber C-w ist schon ein Schritt voran. Das löscht ganze Wörter links vom Cursor.
<djs1979> Geht auch im Terminal, merke ich gerade. :-)
<djs1979> Was bewirkt eigentlich C-z im Terminal? Pausiert es eine Anwendung? Mit fg komme ich dann wieder zurück zu der Anwendung.
<DaVu> Ich verstehe gar nicht was du meinst, wenn ich ehrlich bin
<DaVu> C-z?
<djs1979> DaVu: Control+z Strg+z - was auch immer. ;-) Bin faul geworden.
<djs1979> Ich habe gerade irrsi offen, wenn ich C-z drücke, dann bekomme ich einen geleerten Bildschirm und eine neue Kommandozeile.
<djs1979> Und zu irssi komme ich dann mit dem Befehl "fg" zurück.
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung/
<le_bot> Title: Prozesssteuerung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> STRG-C = Prozess abbrechen .... STRG-Z = Prozess, der im Vordergrund läuft, pausieren
<djs1979> Wieder etwas schönes gelernt. Ich sauge seit ein paar Tagen sehr viele Sachen auf.
<tojoko> Ich komme mit clonezilla leider nicht zurecht. Wurde mir glaube ich hier empfohlen. Ist es ratsam, mit dd von einer inaktiven parition ein image zu machen? Problem ist, ich habe ein netzlaufwerk was ich einhängen kann, aber mir ist nicht klar, ob und wohin clonezilla schreiben möchte.
<tojoko> Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass wäre eine oberfläche wie gparted, die ich recht eingängig finde.
<sdx23> tojoko: wenn die Partition nicht gemountet ist, kein Problem. Ist halt größer als es sein könnte.
<tojoko> ok, danke.
<djs1979> Guten Abend zusammen! :-)
<djs1979> Wenn ich Netflix oder Amazon Prime kucken wöllte, könnte ich die Installation von Chrome umgehen? 
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend Euch allen. Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei meinem Ubuntu festgestellt, es geht um die Kopiergeschwindigkeit. Ich wollte gestern von meinem PC ein ca. 33Gb auf meine externe HDD kopieren per USB 2.0 und dabei hab ich festgestellt, das die Geschwindigkeit von ca.35mb/s jede ca. 10sec um einen mb abfällt. Hab es mit USB 3.0 versucht, dabei fängt er bei ca. 75mb/s an und fällt ebenso konstant ab. Weiß jemand woran das 
<tojoko> djs1979, Chromium, Brave oder Pale Moon vielleicht?
<sdx23> CaTaCaS: Zwei Gründe: 1 Festplatten sind rund (innen) und 2 die Anzeige/Berechnung der Rate lügt (mitunter weil es im ersten Moment sehr viel schneller geht, durch Buffer.
<CaTaCaS> ok, aber wen ich es laufen lasse, fällt die geschwindigkeit bis auf ca. 0,7mb/s. Das kann doch einfach nicht normal sein. Ich kann aktuell nur den Ordner aufteilen und es stückweise kopieren, dan kann ich Zeit sparen, aber das ist ja nicht normal. Hab diesbezüglich einen Bug von 2009 gefunden auf der Bug Hompage, kann doch aber nicht sein, das es der gleiche Bug ist, oder?
<tojoko> CaTaCaS, shell script schreiben, welches die Dateien einzeln kopiert?
<sdx23> ah, ja, so langsam sollte es ansich nicht werden.
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: klingt nach NTFS irgendwo
<CaTaCaS> Ja, die externe HDD ist in NTFS. Da ich die Platte noch an anderen Geräten nutzen muss, zumindest noch.
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab es vor langer Zeit noch mal mit einer anderen Distro probiert, dabei trat der Fehler nicht auf, soweit ich es noch in erinnerung habe. Kann man es irgendwie testen?
<Lengsdorfer> CaTaCaS, Ubuntu legt die Daten erstmal großzügig in den Cache und schreibt diesen Cache dann 'hintergründig' auf die Platte. Das sieht am Anfang mörderschnell aus und frustriert zum Ende hin. Btw. ntfs mit linux ist bekanntermaßen recht 'langsam'
<CaTaCaS> ok, ich teste es gleich nochmal an dem USB 3.0 Port, mal schauen wo er sich einpendelt oder ob es auf unter ein MB geht. Kann später mehr sagen.
<djs1979> tojoko, Chromium fliegt schon einmal raus. Der will nicht von alleine.
<CaTaCaS> Kleine nachfrage, nimmt er den Cache bei Kopieren vom Ram oder hat der Chipset einen eigenen Cache zum kopieren? Weil mein Ram hat nicht viel reserven.
<CaTaCaS> Das kopieren am USB 3.0 hat bei ca. 75mb/s angefangen, aktuell liegt es bei ca. 22mb/s und nimmt jede zweite sec um 0,1mb ab. Mal schauen bis wohin er abfällt.
<djs1979> CaTaCaS: Ich beobachte das seit gestern mit Spannung und drücke die Daumen.
<CaTaCaS> Er ist auf 20mb/s abgefallen, weiter wollte er nicht. Aber komisch das mein USB 3.0 Port und eine USB 3.0 HDD mit 20mb/s kopieren. Finde das einfach sehr komisch. Ich hab früher mal eine sehr größere Datei kopiert, dabei ist er auf 0,7mb/s abgefallen nach einer bestimmten Zeit. Einfach nur sehr komisch.
<jokrebel> CaTaCaS: NTFS ist halt closed source
<CaTaCaS> Ich hoffe mal, das es wirklich an NTFS liegt. Werde Morgen mal als Fun es mit einem USB Stick in ext4 probieren, dann sollte ja alles klar sein. Ich hab einfach nie an das Dateisystem gedacht, hab gedacht es liegt an Treiber oder Port usw. Morgen weiß ich mehr :)
<CaTaCaS> Wann kommen endlich mal SmartTV und Smartphones mit Linux raus, dann kann ich endlich komplett auf Linux umsteigen :)
<Frickelpit> technisch gesehen gibt es das bereits aber das wäre was für drüben.
<CaTaCaS> Ich war lange auf der suche nach einem Smartphone mit dem ich Telefonieren und ins Internet mit 4G komme, mehr brauch ich nicht. Diese ganzen Apps unw. alles unnötig. Am liebsten gleich ein Nokia 7300, aber mit 4G und E-mails lesen wird es schwierig :) 
<jokrebel> auch das gehört in den Offtopic Kanal ;-)
<CaTaCaS> Sorry, das Thema hat nur super gepasst.
<djs1979> So - jetzt noch die Nachtschicht. :-)
<djs1979> Hat hier jemand eine Meinung zu btrfs?
<k1l> wer fragen muss wie stabil btrfs ist sollte es nicht einsetzen :)
<djs1979> k1l: wenn die Jungs von Suse das im Enterprise Bereich einsetzen, dann frage ich mich, warum die sich das trauen. ;-)
<Frickelpit> weil es bis auf RAID5/6 ansich gut läuft.
<k1l> redhat hat btrfs letztens erst rausgeschmissen und baut jetzt was eigenes. ubuntu liefert seit 16.04 zfs native mit aus für datenpartitionen und für die lxd container.
<Frickelpit> LXD kann aber auch mit btrfs
<Lengsdorfer> CaTaCaS, afaik versucht ubuntu den gesamten ungenutzen ram zum cache zu machen. Die Geschwindigkeit bei Kopieren hängt in aller Regel von der Größe der Dateien ab; viele kleine Dateien langsam, wenige große schnell.
<djs1979> Die Geschichte mit RedHat ist mir auch suspekt.
<k1l> die geschichte mit redhat ist eigentlich sehr einfach: die hatten keine entwickler mehr, die an btrfs arbeiten wollten. aber das geht hier bissel aus dem ubunut support ins offtopic
<Frickelpit> djs1979: das typische OSS geshizzle. Anstatt die Resourcen zu bündeln, kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Aber das ist hier offtopic
<djs1979> Stimmt. Also könnte man btrfs einsetzen, ohne gleich um alles zu bangen. ;-)
<k1l> djs1979: ich bleibe bei meiner ersten aussage.
<djs1979> Ich lerne noch, also verzeiht meine Unwissenheit. :-)
<djs1979> Bei Linux ist vieles ein klein Wenig Glaubenskrieg. In dem Wald muss ich mich noch zurechtfinden.
<p01nt3r> nabend. bei mir wird ein dateiname in der mitte aufgetrennt, wenn ich ihn per "while read line"-schleife aus einer textdatei lese, welche diesen und weitere dateinamen enthält. woran liegt das? habe es auch schon mit prozess-substitution sowie dem einstellen der system-konstanten 'IFS' versucht.
<k1l> leerzeichen drin?
<p01nt3r> jap
<k1l> leerzeichen ist "ab hier neuer command" in bash
<p01nt3r> soll ich mal den code nopasten?
<k1l> oder neues flag/setting/whatever
<k1l> pack die variabel mal in " ". also "$bla"
<p01nt3r> ist sie schon
 * sdx23 fordert expliziet keinen Code und schaut lieber bei weiterem Rumgerate zu.
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25969574/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> es geht erstmal nur um die funktion "nachWAV" (welche mit dem button "nach WAV" verknüpft ist)
<p01nt3r> kann es auch damit zu tun haben, dass ffmpeg zu lange dauert und ich einen neuen thread erstellen muss bzw. ein "&" anfügen muss an die zeile? habe das auch schon probiert, brachte aber leider keine änderung/besserung.
<sdx23> p01nt3r: nein. Das Quoting sieht erstmal ok aus so. Am Anfang mal ein set -x einsetzen und dann die Ausgabe aufmerksam lesen, bzw. nopasten.
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25969712/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> hä: "o the Rain.mp3: No such file or directory"
<p01nt3r> der song heisst richtig: "05 Set Fire to the Rain.mp3"
<p01nt3r> (nicht dass ich sowas wirklich hören würde) *HUST*
<k1l> zeile 89 passt auch was mit dem 2. songtitel schon nicht
<p01nt3r> "s It.mp3" = "02 Rumour Has It.mp3"
<djs1979> Schleichwerbung? :-D
<p01nt3r> habe gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass es u.U. in bash scripten zu instabilitäten und unerwartetem ferhalten kommen kann... wo hab ich das noch gelesen?
<p01nt3r> kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, dass die macher von ffmpeg auf adele stehen hehee
<p01nt3r> wenn ich in der bash einfach absetze:
<IchGucksLive> guten abend ich habe 2 ubuntu rechner verbunden und will nun dateien kopieren ich kann den frendrechner pingen  
<IchGucksLive> aber wie schick ich da daten 
<IchGucksLive> einfache dateien kopieren 
<p01nt3r> bzw. wenn ich die fileliste nach abbruch des scriptes nicht lösche
<djs1979> Guten Abend IchGucksLive! Wie verbunden?
<IchGucksLive> netzwerk 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: mach nen samba share auf und verbinde von dem anderen?
<djs1979> Ethernet, nehme ich an? Direktes Kabel, Ist ein Switch, Router, was auch immer dazwischen?
<k1l> IchGucksLive: das ist quasi 1:1 wie unter windows
<p01nt3r> und dann diese in eine variable packe und diese dann per echo $(cat "$fileliste") ausgebe, sehen die dateien alle normal aus.
<k1l> kannst auch per ssh/scp/rsync direkt per terminal kopieren
<IchGucksLive> samba share ist das stichwort 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: rechtsklick auf den ordner und "freigabe im netzwerk"
<Frickelpit> Zweimal Linux, da nimmt man NFS wenn schon und kein crappy Samba
<k1l> Frickelpit: iirc ist smb der standard bei gnome/nautilus. deswegen smb
<Frickelpit> und scp können die meisten Dateimanager auch
<djs1979> Wenn es nur um das Kopieren geht, ist ssh und scp super, da schlägt k1l auch meine Idee vor. Und Frickelpit hat auch Recht mit NFS, wenn es denn unbedingt grafisch sein muss.
<sdx23> p01nt3r: mach in der ffmpeg Zeile ein " < /dev/null" dazu, ohne Quotes.
<Frickelpit> IchGucksLive: soll das dauerhaft sein oder nur mal eben
<p01nt3r> musste man nicht erst noch was machen, damit die freigabe angezeigt wird/funzt?
<IchGucksLive> Nur einmal 
<p01nt3r> sdx23, was genau bewirkt das?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: dass ffmeg die Eingabe von /dev/null nimmt
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ist das jetzt dazu da, um die ausgabe des "set -x" zu verkürzen oder soll das stabilität in die sache bringen?
<sdx23> letzteres
<p01nt3r> sdx23, du willst also vermeiden, dass ffmpeg irgendwas krummes irgendwo her nimmt...
<p01nt3r> rest so lassen und dann nochmal nopasten?
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ich werd nicht mehr, das ging jetzt einwandfrei - erklär mir das bitte^^
<djs1979> p01nt3r: MAGIC!!! *applaus*
<p01nt3r> bekommt ffmpeg da irgendwelche ströme aus irgendwelchen pipes zugeworfen oder wie soll man das deuten? da steht doch nichts davor im script xD
<sdx23> doch, read while. Das liest von stdin und ffmpeg klaut ihm das (teilweise) vor der Nase weg.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, also liegt es an der while-schleife, dass nicht genau definiert ist, was wann wo passiert?
<sdx23> es ist sehr genau definiert was passiert.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ist dieses phänomen irgendwo erläutert zum nachlesen?
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich hab da ne seafile installation über nginx mit fastcgi auf 14.04 am laufen gehabt, das läuft jetzt unter 16.04 nicht mehr. Was brauch ich denn alles für fastcgi?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: ffmpeg stdin while read << googeln
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ist das jetzt ein "bug" von ffmpeg oder tritt die sache allgemein und auch im zusammenhang mit anderen programmen auf, die ähnlich aufgebaut sind?
<sdx23> nein. ja. Du gibst da etwas auf die standardeingabe und alles was innerhalb der Schleife ist kann das fressen oder eben auch nicht.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, habe dem manual zu ffmpeg gerade entnommen, dass die option "-nostdin" auch ginge - mal testen.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, könnte man das auch durch ein anderes schleifen-konstrukt verhindern, wenn die eingabe z.b. über den schleifen-kopf passieren würde anstatt hinter dem "done"?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: ja, nur ist sowas nerviger was die Leerzeichen angeht.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ich teste mal eben option "-nostdin"
<stevieh> so, jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, warum der kodi beim TMDB update hängt...
<p01nt3r> sdx23, scheint genauso gut zu funktionieren - allerdings beendet sich das ffmpeg nicht immer sauber, gibts da auch noch einen trick?
<stevieh> sowas auch. der hängt beim videos scrapen.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, soll heissen: führe ich das script im terminal aus und er wandelt per ffmpeg etwas um, bleibt der cursor einfach an einer neuen leeren zeile nach der letzten ffmpeg-ausgabe stehen(und der bash-prompt kommt nicht wieder) - mit anderen worten: der prozess hängt
<stevieh> wie kann ich denn das rausfinden? Ich hab jetzt mal die video datenbanken entfernt, aber der Kodi hängt ewigtkeiten beim update
<nagetier> stevieh: im kodi eigenem log nichts zu finden?
<nagetier> das ist doch da irgendwo
<stevieh> da war nix. Aber nachdem mir .xsession-errors mit 14 Gig grösse das fs zu machte, wusste ich, wo ich zu schauen hatte :-)
<stevieh> erklär mir mal einer: wenn ich ein verschlüsseltes backup remote ablegen will, das backup möglichst automatisch erfolgen soll und headless, d.h. z.B. via duplicity. Dann ists doch am geschicktesten, ich nehme gpg. dann müsste ich aber für die recovery auch noch den private key remote ablegen.
<tomreyn> stevieh: den private key legst du geschickterweise nicht direkt neben das backup sondern woanders hin
<tomreyn> z.b. in deinen passwortmanager, den du wiederum (mit masterpasswort verschlüsselt) wohin backupst.
<stevieh> naja, das ist wegen mir noch ne Ebene mehr... wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das nötig ist und zielführend.
<tomreyn> ein verschlüsseltes backup neben dem der verschlüsselungskey (ohne passphrase) liegt ist jedenfalls nicht zielführend, das ist verschwendete rechenzeit.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit NFS mounts in der fstab erst einzubinden, wenn man darauf zugreift, anstatt sie beim booten direkt zu verbinden?
<k1l> leg einfach in nautilus ein lesezeichen an?
<stevieh> tomreyn: logischerweise mit passphrase. Ich vermute aber, dass ich mir dann assymetrische Verschlüsselung sparen kann.
<ShiroNeko> k1l: nutze dolphin unter kde
<k1l> k.a. ob die das auch können. denke aber schon
<ShiroNeko> hatte es versucht mit 10.1.1.5:/srv/storage /mnt/storage nfs rw,_netdev,noboot 0 0 aber selbst bei zugriff auf /mnt/storage bleibt das verzeichnis leer
<ShiroNeko> noauto, nicht noboot, sorry
<stevieh> ja, noauto musste halt manuell mounten
<ShiroNeko> meine hoffnung war halt, das er mounted sobald ich das erste mal zugreife. permanent mount brauche ich einfach nicht
<ShiroNeko> smb funktioniert zwar, aber performance ist ... naja
<stevieh> hmm... was muss ich denn als ppa nehmen um den 57er firefox auf mein 17.10 zu bekommen?
<k1l> 10min warten bis die repos gesynct sind
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox  ist bereits in den repos als security udpate. muss nur noch gesynct werden
<le_bot> Title: firefox package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<stevieh> hmm.. ich hab heute vormittag einen rechner auf 16.04 gehoben, da war plötzlich der 57er drauf
<k1l> apt policy firefox sagt dir woher der kommt
<stevieh> stimmt, muss ich mal schauen, jetzt ist der Rechner im Bettchen ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-16
<Matze202> Moin moin, ich habe leider weiterhin paar Netzwerkprobleme, die ich trotz ständigem suchens nicht behoben bekomme. An meiner Fritzbox liegt Live TV von der Telekom an, auf 2 Windowsgeräten geht die Wiedergabe problemlos, aber wenn ich auf dem Ubuntu die m3u-Datei mit dem VLC öffne, erscheint leider nur die Senderliste im VLC, aber die Wiedergabe startet leider nicht und eine Fehlermeldung erscheint au
<Matze202> ch nicht, was die Fehlersuche noch viel mehr erschwert. ;(
<moveax> wlan?
<Matze202> ich denke zu mindestens, dass es ein Netzwerk-Problem sein wird oder nicht? 
<Matze202> Wlan verbindung besteht
<moveax> probier es mal mit kabel
<moveax> irgendwas war da mit multicast und t entertain
<Matze202> moveax, auf der Distanz liegt noch kein Kabel
<moveax> ok
<moveax> paste mal bitte den output von "sudo ifconfig"
<Matze202> moveax, da muss ich durch die Decke
<moveax> auf pastebin 
<Matze202> http://termbin.com/64d7
<Matze202> sorry, ich nutze lieber termbin
<moveax> sudo ifconfig wlp3s0 promisc
<moveax> kein problem
<moveax> schalten mal den primiscous mode an
<moveax> und probier es nochmal
<Matze202> moveax, hast du bitte einen kleinen Tip, wo ich das mache?
<moveax> sudo ifconfig wlp3s0 promisc
<moveax> mit dem befehl
<moveax> ich habe deinen wlan adapter schon eingetragen, nur im terminal ausführen
<Matze202> ahja, sorry, danke aber brachte leider nix http://termbin.com/icxo
<moveax> doch doch
<moveax> der promisc mode steht jetzt dort
<moveax> hast du den stream gestartet?
<Matze202> also der Stream steht dauerhaft mit der Fritzbox offensichtlich bereit, hatte vorhin halt mit dem 2. Windows rechner das getestet, die Channelliste geöffnet und das TV Programm kam, aber bei hier auf dem Ubuntu klappt es leider immer noch nicht mit der Wiedergabe
<Matze202> naja Dauerhaft, solange das Internet bereit ist, weil das IPTV von der Telekom wird darauf offensichtlich weiter geleitet
<moveax> ist das ein laptop?
<Matze202> moveax, die 2 Windows geräte sind Laptops, der Linux ist aber ein feststehender PC, der Telefonanschluss ist in der darunter liegenden Wohnung meiner Freundin und der PC steht in meiner oberen Wohnung. Das Signal kommt auch mit durchschnittlich 3 von 4 Balken an.
<moveax> jupp ok
<moveax> ich meine zu wissen(also nicht 100%) das die fritzbox das tv signal per multicast weitergibt
<moveax> und es wlan sticks gibt, die da probleme mit haben
<moveax> wäre das ganze ein laptop gewesen, hätte man das flott ausschliessen können, in dem man den laptop kurz ans kabel hängt
<moveax> so rum ist es tricky
<Matze202> ich habe keine Sticks, sondern ein fest verbautes 2-Antennen-Onboard Teil
<Matze202> Naja, aber danke dir @moveax für deine Anregung ;) Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tip?
<Matze202> Hier noch ein Link von netstat -gn ( http://termbin.com/06fi ), da ist die IP-Adresse des eingestellten Senders, auch mit (wlp3s0 1 239.35.10.1) aufgelistet.
<stevieh> hmm... mein 16.04 startet beim booten wohl tvheadend nicht richtig. root@home:/var/log# service tvheadend status
<stevieh> ● tvheadend.service
<stevieh>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/tvheadend; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
<stevieh>    Active: inactive (dead)
<stevieh> wo fang ich an zu suchen, ohne jetzt 100 mal zu booten?
<dadrc> journalctl -u tvheadend.service
<dadrc> oder so
<stevieh> ah, das sieht ja schick aus.
<stevieh> gleich mal rebooten und schauen, was passiert
<stevieh> dadrc: danke, das hat geholfen. Ich muss wohl doch mal systemd lernen. 
<dadrc> zumindest wissen, wo die logs landen, das ist echt ganz hilfreich ;)
<stevieh> bis jetzt war mein plan ja zu warten, bis sie die nächste Sau durchs Dorf treiben... aber der Keiler bleibt wohl länger
<Matze202> dadrc, hast du vielleicht einen Tip, bezüglich der Logs, wenn es um den Empfang vom Live-TV über die Fritzbox geht?
<Matze202> dadrc, also ich meine, wo ich die Logs finde, denn die rtp-Adressen funktionieren (mit Windows getestet), aber wie oben vom moveax vorgeschlagen, hat das promisc aktivieren leider auch keine Abhilfe bei meinem Problem gebracht ;(
<Frickelpit> stevieh: dein service foo status ist in systemdsprech 'systemctl status foo'
<stevieh> da steht nur nicht wirklich viel, warum der status so ist, wie er ist
<dadrc> Matze202: du kannst in VLC festlegen, wo geloggt wird, falls das hilft
<dadrc> aber sonst hab ich keine ahnung von streaming
<Matze202> dadrc, die Einstellungen vom VLC habe ich auch schon mehrfach durchsucht, aber leider keine Einstellung dafür gefunden ;(
<Matze202> dadrc, Radio habe ich zum laufen bekommen, aber Fernsehen will noch nicht ;(
<koelner> Matze202: Hier findest Du eine Senderlist https://www.kodinerds.net/index.php/Thread/56713-Kodinerds-IPTV-Fertige-Liste-mit-freien-IPTV-Kan%C3%A4len/?pageNo=1
<le_bot> Title: Kodinerds IPTV - Fertige Liste mit freien IPTV-Kanälen - IPTV - Kodinerds.net - Deutschsprachiges Forum zum Kodi Entertainment Center (at www.kodinerds.net)
<koelner> Die funktioniert in VLC
<Matze202> koelner, Danke, ich teste mal
<koelner> Matze202: Stichwort "clean - Liste"
<stevieh> wow, da brauch man ja echt keine Schüssel, Kabel oder Antenne mehr, wenn man nicht die höchsten Ansprüche an die Qualität stellt.
<Matze202> ahhh thx ;) die funktioniert ;) nur scheinbar ist es gerade ein wenig überlastet 
<Matze202> koelner, aber wieso funktioniert die andere nicht, welche ich von avm habe? Bei Windows gehts ja auch
<koelner> Matze202: Da bin ich überfragt. Ich habe keinen AVM-Router.
<Matze202> koelner, aber danke, dass dies erstmal funktioniert ;)
<koelner> Gerne.
<empedokles78> Was ist der Status für Firefox 57? ;)
<k1l> mach ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und er wird dir installiert
<empedokles78> Also jetzt schon offiziell?
<k1l> seit gestern abend ist firefox in den security repos als version 57
<empedokles78> k1l, super, danke.
<empedokles78> huch, eckige reiter.
<stevieh> und echt nen ganzen Tacken schneller
<empedokles78> 'n bisschen.
<DaVu> stevieh: läuft dein TVH jetzt?
<stevieh> jau, perfekt :-)
<stevieh> der service war einfach nicht an
<DaVu> aber mit IPTV oder?
<DaVu> oder hast du ne Karte drin?
<stevieh> SatIP
<DaVu> ah, sehr gut. Was nimmst du als Frontends?
<stevieh> kodi, ganz normal :-)
<DaVu> +1
<stevieh> einmal auf RPi, einmal auf dem Server mit, diverse Tablets.
<DaVu> JA, das läuft gut. Bzgl Kodi support kannst du mich auch gern ansprechen falls nötig ;)
<stevieh> das werde ich mal machen ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier folgendes Scenario: PC - passiver USB Hub - bis zu 7 ext. 3,5er Platten. Wenn alle Platten an sind funktioniert alles. Wenn aber nicht alle Platten an sind gibts merkwürdige Probleme. Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass eine externe 3,5, die nicht an ist, die Stromversorgung des PC,Hubs auch 'belastet'. Weiß da jemand mehr drüber?
<LetoThe2nd> Lengsdorfer: die usb-spezifikation. nur interessiert die traditionell die hersteller nicht, weder die der platten noch der hubs
<dadrc> Ich kann soviel sagen: ganz seltsame Idee
<dadrc> Normalerweise reicht Spinup von einer Platte, um USB 2 an die Leistungsgrenzen zu bringen
<ppq> jo, da kommts schnell mal zu parasitären leitungskapazitäten
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: bei 3,5"er platten gehe ich von aktiv versorgten aus
<dadrc> Lengsdorfer: sag mal was, haben die Platten eigene Netzteile?
<Lengsdorfer> die platten sind alle mit netzteil ausgestattet
<dadrc> Alle?
<dadrc> okay
<Lengsdorfer> ja
<Lengsdorfer> nur sind die halt im fehlerfall teilweise aus
<Lengsdorfer> Wenn alle an sind funtionierts
<ppq> was man mal probieren könnte: masse der usb-stecker erden und hoffen dass es dadurch besser wird
<LetoThe2nd> was man mal probieren könnte, aktiven usb hub reinklemmen :)
<dadrc> ↑
<ppq> könnte auch helfen, joa
<dadrc> Vor allem, wenn das halbwegs zuverlässig sein soll, würd ich auch dazu raten
<dadrc> So teuer sind die Dinger ja nu auch nicht
<Lengsdorfer> das mit den aktiven hub hab ich mir auch schon überlegt
<dadrc> Und bei 7 externen Platten macht das mitm Strom auch nichts mehr ;)
<ppq> rofl
<ppq> gerade mal nach usb erdung gegoogelt
<ppq> http://www.elektrosmogportal.de/USB-Erdungskabe
<le_bot> Title: USB Erdungskabel - Elektrosmog Portal (at www.elektrosmogportal.de)
<ppq> seems legit :)
<dadrc> Die URL ist schon mal vielversprechend
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub das ist eher ein querschnittsproblem. nimm dickere usb kabel, oder noch besser gleich http://shop.draemel.de/shop/spezial-adapter/gardena-auf-usb/
<le_bot> Title: Gardena auf USB | Dein-Shop.eu (at shop.draemel.de)
<ppq> :D
<ghostcube> ^^ gardena auf usb ^^
<Frickelpit> zu wenig Strom, lieber den hier: https://etel-tuning.eu/werkzeug-zubehor/183-adapter-drehstrom-auf-gardena.html
<le_bot> Title: Adapter Drehstrom auf Gardena - Etel-Tuning (at etel-tuning.eu)
<Frickelpit> </offtopic>
<stevieh> Lengsdorfer: kannst du den PC nicht mit mehr USB Schnittstellen ausrüsten?
<stevieh> und klar, beim HUB sollte man auch rumprobieren.
<Lengsdorfer> stevieh, hatte ich auch schon gedacht. aber ich wollte erst mal wissen, obs das mit dem strom sein kann.
<stevieh> wenn du den PC erweitern kannst, wirst du vor allem auch bessere durchsätze bekommen.
<Matze202> Hi, kennt jemand eine Lösung, wie man 2 mit HDMI angeschlossenen Monitoren, mit eigenständigen Arbeitsflächen, die sowohl optisch als auch per audio von einander getrennt sind auf 1 Computer einzurichten gehen? (Optisch als 2. Monitor (als Verlängerung des ersten in der selben Arbeitsfläche kenne ich, aber bringt mich leider nicht weiter, weil ich nutze standardmäßig 6 Arbeitsflächen auf dem Mo
<Matze202> nitor 1 und der Monitor 2 soll vorerst nur 1, aber immer die selbe Arbeitsfläche haben, egal was ich auf dem ersten seinen 6 Arbeitsflächen mache)
<LetoThe2nd> Matze202: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiseat/
<le_bot> Title: Multiseat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, ich danke dir ;) das trifft es fast, aber ich will den schon nur über eine Maus und Tastatur bedienen können und ganz super wäre es, wenn ich das vielleicht noch mit einer grafischen Oberfläche einstellen könnte ;) Aber sonst ist der Ansatz schon mal fast perfekt und das muss ich mir merken ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Matze202: und wie soll der rechner wissen auf was sich maus und tastatur dann gerade beziehen?
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, also schon so, wie es jetzt ist, wenn ich rechts aus dem Monitorbereich des Monitor 1 rausfahre, würde ich gern in die Arbeitsfläche des Monitor 2 landen und von dem zurück genauso, nur die Arbeitsfläche des Monitor 2 soll von audio und dem umschalten der Arbeitsflächen des Monitor 1 abgekoppelt sein
<LetoThe2nd> Matze202: ah. ok, da kenne ich nichts.
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, schade ;(
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, aber danke für deinen Hilfeversuch ;)
<stevieh> extern "Python": function Cryptography_rand_bytes() called, but @ffi.def_extern() was not called in the current subinterpreter.  Returning 0. 
<stevieh> meint mein kodi von Zeit zu Zeit... was will er mir damit sagen?
<Matze202> naja, ich schau dann später nochmal rein, vielleicht hat dann jemand eine Idee ;) bb ;)
<stevieh> was nimmt man denn heutzutage um 1.ts 2.ts ... files vom VDR zu nem avi oder mkv zu muxen? am besten per CLI?
<stevieh> ah, anscheinend immer noch project-x
<sdx23> !tell Matze202 zwei einzelne X-Server, die Tastatur/Maus per Synaptic teilen -- jedenfalls wenn ich die Wünsche richtig verstand.
<le_bot> sdx23: The operation succeeded.
<stevieh> ssh-keygen -t ed25519 -a 100
<stevieh> ist das gut? Die schlüssel sind so kurz...
<Frickelpit> stevieh: http://blog.siphos.be/2015/08/switching-openssh-to-ed25519-keys/ 
<le_bot> Title: Switching OpenSSH to ed25519 keys - Simplicity is a form of art... (at blog.siphos.be)
<stevieh> wies geht seh ich ja, sieht nur alles so klein aus ;_)
<Frickelpit> ging eher um die Erklärung zu ed25519
<stevieh> jo, merci
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend Euch allen.
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab da mal ein kleine Problem. Ich versuche gerade mein Drucker über das Netzwerk einzurichten. Wen der Drucker über USB am Rechner steckt, funktioniert das Drucker und auch Scannen mit Simple Scan (Sane) wunderbar. Jetzt hab ich mein Drucker an die FritzBox angeschlossen und über den AppSocket den Drucker eingerichtet. Das Drucken funktionier wunderbar, von allen Geräten im Netzt.
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt findet aber SimpleScan keinen Scanner mehr, weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<CaTaCaS> Auf der Seite von Sane hab ich einstellungen für ein Netzwerkdrucker gefunden, dort steht man muss die IP von Scanner und die IP vom PC freischalten. Wie finde ich aber die IP des Scanners heraus? In den Druckereinstellungen wir er als fritz.box:9100 dargestellt.
<CaTaCaS> Weiß jemand diesbezüglich mehr?
<stevieh> ich würde mal vermuten, dass das einfach nicht geht. die Fritte macht ganz ordentlich IPP zum Drucken, aber was ein Scanner ist, weiss die nicht.
<k1l> avm sagt selber, dass als netzwerkdrucker scannen und faxen mit multigeräten nicht geht.
<CaTaCaS> ok, dan verstehe ich nicht, wieso Sane.d eine Funktion für NetzwerkScanner hat. Oder sind damit die Scanner mit Lan Anschluss gemeint
<k1l> die fritze muss das halt jetzt machen. die will das aber nicht
<k1l> du kannst ja mal gucken ob der "usb fernanschluss" das dann kann
<CaTaCaS> Wäre es den möglich mit einem USB Verteiler Kabel den Drucker an die Fritz.Box und an den Rechner anzuschließen. Damit man über Netzwerk Drucken und Scannen über den einen PC macht. Das würde mir eigendlich schon reichen?
<Rochvellon> CaTaCaS: über das Netzwerk zu scannen geht, jedoch nicht bei der Fritzbox nativ. Möglicherweise ginge das mit freetz, allerdings müsste das wiederum auf die Fritze geflasht werden
<CaTaCaS> USb Fernanschluss wäre die beste wahl, aber unter Linux lässt sich der Anschluss ja nicht einrichten, so wie ich es gelesen habe.
<Rochvellon> ich habe mir letztlich so geholfen, dass ich mir ein MuFu geholt habe, das WLAN eingebaut hat und kann wunderbar über das Netzwerk drucken und scannen
<CaTaCaS> MuFu?
<Rochvellon> Multi Funktion :)
<CaTaCaS> Ist meiner ja auch, wie hast Du den den eingerichtet?
<Rochvellon> bei mir hats die hplip alles automagisch eingerichtet :)
<CaTaCaS> Also hast Du das Gerät per Wlan an die FritzBox angeschlossen und nicht über Kabel an die Box
<Rochvellon> genau, wobei ich das Teil auch übers LAN anstecken könnte
<CaTaCaS> Lan hat meiner nicht, das wäre zu schön. Aber Wlan hat mein Gerät schon, dan kann ich es doch einfach über Wlan versuchen.
<Rochvellon> genau, versuch das mal. Btw. welches Gerät hast Du denn?
<CaTaCaS> Hab gedacht über USB Kabel an der Fritz.Box wäre das gleiche wie das gerät per Wlan an die Box zu verbinden
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab aktuell das Canon MG5750
<CaTaCaS> In den Einstellungen des Gerätes hab ich Wlan und Lan einstellungen, obwohl das Gerät keinen Lan Anschuss besitzt, LOL
<Rochvellon> jo, die Firmware wird gerne für mehrere Geräte entwickelt
<CaTaCaS> Gut zu wissen, hab bis jetzt nicht gewusst, das schon daran gespart wird :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich kann das WPA2 Passwort nicht eingeben, das Gerät hat wenig Tasten, finde nicht die dazu gehörigen tasten. Bin mal kurz das Handbuch suchen :)
<CaTaCaS> Ihr seit einfach die Besten hier, hab das Gerät über Wlan mit der Fritz.Box verbunden, das neue Gerät hinzugefügt am Rechner und siehe da, Drucken und auch das Scannen funktionieren Wunderbar. Vienen Dank Euch
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-17
<Anticom> Hi. Ich habe in meinem home-dir einen 'bin' Ordner mit einem ausführbaren Script 'docker' darin. An meinen PATH hab ich '/home/anticom/bin' vorne dran gehängt. Wenn ich jetzt 'docker' im Terminal ausführe, dann nimmt Ubuntu trotzdem das native. Warum ist das so?
<stevieh1> junge junge... duplicity hat für 100GB jetzt ca. 8h gebraucht... da bremst wohl gpg gut aus.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. Seit einer Weile (auf Ubuntu 17.10) kann ich keine Keyboard shortcuts mit SHIFT mehr benutzen. Wenn ich eines mache, dann wird es so ausgeführt als sei SHIFT nicht gedrückt worden (CTRL-SHIFT-T wird als CTRL-T erkannt z.B.). Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<stevieh> boah, duplicity kann nur einfachen incremental level bei backups? .... das ist aber doof.
<Frickelpit> Was willst du denn haben?
<stevieh> einmal im Jahr nen Vollbackup, dann 1x Monat inkrementell Stufe 1 1x Woche inkrementell Stufe 2
<stevieh> so, wie das gute alte dump/restore mal war
<Nick927361> Guten Morgen an alle.
<Nick927361> Habe eine Verständnisfrage zu find:      find . -size 1M. Die manpage sagt: Therefore -size -1M is not equivalent to -size -1048576c.  The former only matches empty files, the latter matches files from 1 to 1,048,575 bytes. Warum findet der Befehl nur leere files?
<LetoThe2nd> Nick927361: nicht nur, aber AUCH
<ppq> nein, das "only" stimmt schon so
<ppq> The  +  and - prefixes signify greater than and less than, as usual.  Bear in mind that the size is rounded up to the next unit.
<ppq> das heißt also: kleiner als 1M, aber es wird in derselben einheit gerundet
<ppq> deshalb matcht es tatsächlich nur auf 0M, also 0
<LetoThe2nd> ah kay.
<LetoThe2nd> sry
<ppq> ist auch ziemlich anti-intuitiv :)
<stevieh> gute frage für den Einstellungstest Admin For Runaways
<Nick927361> auf jeden fall.  2ter fall:  find . -size 2M findet nichts.  -size 2M  aber alles kleiner als 2Mb .. wtf 
<Nick927361> verstehe nur bahnhof
<ppq> typo? ist doch genau das gleiche
<ppq> es findet nichts, weil du offenbar keine dateien in dem verezcihnis hast, die exakt 2M groß sind
<Nick927361> suche alles < 2Mb
<Nick927361> also - = bis  denke ich
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> -size -2M matcht auf alles was kleiner ist als 2M, haben wir doch jetzt gelernt :)
<Nick927361> bei mir nicht ^^
<ppq> naja, genauer gesagt matcht es auf alles zwischen 0M und 1M.
<ppq> weil alles über 1M auf 2M aufgerundet wird
<ppq> -3M wäre also sinniger, wenn du alles zwischen 0M und 2M matchen willst
<Nick927361> ok danke... alles sehr 1:43:48 PM - ppq: ist auch ziemlich anti-intuitiv :)
<ppq> indeed
<tomreyn> hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors sagt "Last Update Unknown" für die TU Dresden, wohin auch de.archive.ubuntu.com zeigt.
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> (und auch für viele andere mirrors)
<tomreyn> weiß jemand wie das monitoring funktioniert?
<k1l_> bist du aus der nähe? es gibt nen arsch voll mirrors in -de dank des uni netzes
<k1l_> tomreyn: und bei mir ist das one week behind für die tu dresden
<tomreyn> ja, es gibt viele andere mirrors, wie die liste auch zeigt, und auch welche auf aktuellem stand. und das ist auch gut so - aber das war nicht meine frage. hab mal in #ubuntu-mirrors nachgefragt.
<tomreyn> oh richtig, ich gucke schief.
<tomreyn> aber ne woche ist ja auch nicht so geil
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht genau wie, aber die checken da die einzelnen repos ab: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de-archive
<le_bot> Title: Technische Universität Dresden : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> okay, die 16.04 binaries sind nur ne tag hinterher, das geht ja noch
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors  besagt eigentlich, dass man 4mal am tag syncen sollten
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> na gut das sind 1.1 TB und ne menge dateien, das kann mit rsync eng werden 4x am tag
<sash_> Dann darfst aber kein Mirror sein.
<sash_> Und du kopierst ja nicht ständig alles.
<k1l_> naja, man synct ja nur die geänderten pakete.
<tomreyn> nee aber rsync muss über den gesamten dateibaum rüber rocken bei jedem run, das alleine dauert schon ne weile
<tomreyn> der datentransfer ist bei so vielen dateien dann eher der schnellere teil
<tomreyn> na ja, kommt auf den storage und dessen anbindung an
<ppq> na, die werden das sicher schon ein bisschen optimiert haben.
<ppq> und sooo groß sind die repos ja nun auch wieder nicht
<ppq> oder sind das inzwischen mehr als 5stellig pakete?
<sdx23> tomreyn: ich könnte jetzt nachsehen, wie lange der ubuntu-sync auf $mirror so im Durchschnitt dauert. Das liegt tendenziell unter 1h.
<tomreyn> $ apt-cache search '' | wc -l
<tomreyn> 56424
<tomreyn> ^ xenial + bissel was anderes
<tomreyn> sdx23: für archive-mirrors mehrerer releases?
<sdx23> tomreyn: ja. precise bis bionic. Ich such das nachher mal raus.
<ppq> kein wunder dass du HDDs bis x brauchst :)
<sdx23> ok, meine Schätzung war eher schlecht. Bei den letzten 15 Syncs war einer mit ner halben Stunde dabei, der Rest um die 5min.
<tomreyn> hui so fix, hätt ich ja nicht gedacht, sind das ssds?
<sdx23> Auf deren Seite (archive.ubuntu.com) liegt das schätzungsweise ehh im RAM, bei uns vmtl. nur die angefragteren Teile. Storage ist ein SAN mit HDDs. Aber rsync schaut ja da ehh nur auf die Timestamps.
<k1l_> rsync guckt nur auf größe und timestamp
<tomreyn> ja, das zählt primär random access time + dateisystem
<k1l_> man kann aber auch checksum machen lassen, wenn man genug langeweile hat :)
<mrhunt> irc://irc.scenep2p.net/THE.SOURCE
<k1l_> oder wenn man weiß, dass die timestamps kaputt sind
<ppq> !ban *!*@185.152.246.142
<ppq> nicht? hm, ok
<k1l_> !b mrhunt
<le_bot> k1l_: (b [<channel>] [--perm] <nick|hostmask>[,<nick|hostmask>] [<years>y] [<weeks>w] [<days>d] [<hours>h] [<minutes>m] [<seconds>s] [<-1> or empty means forever] <reason>) -- +b targets for duration <reason> is mandatory, add --perm if you want to add it to permanent bans of Channel
<tomahawk_> some of the oldest me become superheros.  biggest biblical investigation. i become an angel worker.  it's horrible.  it exceeds Jesus -- thanks Sherlock, ly Vatn.
<markk_> hallo allerseits,kann mir bitte jemand kurz bei installationsfragen aushelfen?
<k1l_> schieß los
<markk_> ich habe 2 ssd platten SSD1 (240GB) und SSD 2 (120GB); möchte gerne ssd1 mit ubuntu und ssd2 mit windows10 ausstatten. Welches sollte ich zuewrst installieren?
<markk_> habe vor 2h meine bestehende windows10 zerschossen ;) und will jetzt einen sauberen neuanfang machen
<k1l_> ich installiere immer windows zuerst. das ist seit uefi aber nicht mehr so zwingend.
<ppq> auf einer der beiden SSDs brauchst du halt die ESP (efi system partition), wo sich die jeweiligen bootloader dann einnisten. die reihenfolge sollte egal sein, aber mach besser windows zuerst, weil das nach wie vor gerne mal bestehende konfigurationen kaputtmacht
<markk_> genauso hatte ich das vor 4 stunden gedacht aber im installationsassistenten/partitionsassisten habe ich dann fehler gemacht zu dumm
<markk_> demnach bleibt alsoim bios das uefi aktiv.... und gibt es wegen secure boot etwas nzu beachten?
<markk_> oder weitere wichtige punkte bezüglich bios?
<k1l_> ubuntu kann problemlos mit uefi. einzig der nvidia treiber kann probleme machen unter gewissen  umständen wegen secureboot
<markk_> du meinst die nvidia treiber installation auf ubuntu oder?
<k1l_> ja wenn man den prop. nvidia treiber nutzen will. 
<ppq> secure boot würd ich einfach deaktivieren und vergessen
<ppq> das braucht kein mensch
<k1l_> ja, auf pc hardware ist das ja zum glück kein muss für windows
<markk_> da ich grad ne 1070 habe, ist das ein sehr guter hinweis, danke. betrifft es dich auch? also nicht den nvidia treiber installieren?! AAH und danke also secure boot macht keinen stress wegen windows... sehr gut
<markk_> bei der ubuntu installation sollte windows ja erkannt werden. Habe ich in diversen screenshots gesehen. Ubuntu legt die Root und SWAP Partition an. Macht eine Root und Home Trennung sinn?
<ppq> imho nein
<ppq> im installer ist wichtig, dass er die ESP richtig erkennt und nutzt
<markk_> OK. Kann ich diese ESP Erkennung beeinflussen?
<ppq> mit manueller partitionierung schon, ja. aber schau erstmal ob er das nicht automatisch erkennt
<markk_> hab schiss... so habe ich meine vorherige MBR vorhin geschrottet
<ppq> MBR? ich dachte du machst das im uefi-modus?
<k1l_> mbr für ich gar nicht machen. besser gpt wenn du uefi eh nutzt
<markk_> ok dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich bekomme im Windows nur noch Reboot und Select proper Boot device
<markk_> GPT ist bereits
<markk_> demnach habe ich vorhin irgendeinen mist bei bei der ESP Erkennung gehabt oder mich verklickt
<ppq> das oder der ubuntu-installer hat eine der anderen windowspartitionen in mitleidenschaft gezogen
<markk_> mist mist mist :)
<ppq> apropos, hast du bei der windowsinstallation einfach platz gelassen? oder den ubuntu-installer die windowspartitionen verkleinern lassen?
<markk_> gar nicht, weil ich die 250GB heute gekauft habe; reingesteckt und hab versucht mit dem assistenten ubuntu auf die neue ssd zu installieren
<ppq> achso ja, zwei ssds
<markk_> ich weiss aber genau, ich habe nicht angelickt, dass eine windows installation bereits besteht
<markk_> das wird mein fehler sein
<ppq> joa, dann mach besser manuelle partitionierung und wähl die ESP selbst aus
<markk_> na wartet, ich mache jetzt grad folgendes: lasse ubuntu nochmal via CD starten, und schaue ob er immernoch windows erkennt
<markk_> und hoffe, dass mein vorheriger abbruch korrigiert wird
<markk_> windows legt die EFI Partition ja mit 100MB und Fat32 an... Vergrößern oder Vorschlag annehmen?
<ppq> das reicht
<markk_> also... Der Assisten sagt folgendes:
<markk_> Auf diesem Rechner befinden sich momentan ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS uznd Windows 10. Ich kann mehrere Optionen: Ubuntu löschen und neu installieren; Oder Festplatte löschen und Ubuntu installieren oder ETWAS ANDERES ?
<ppq> letzteres
<k1l_> was ist denn jetzt überhaupt wo isntalliert?
<markk_> SSD1 ist Windows10 und SSD2 soll Ubuntu
<k1l_> mach mal im terminal ein "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt ne url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<markk_> ich bin leider auf nem laptop via webchat hier
<k1l_> das kannst du von der ubuntu cd aus machen, wenn du die im desktop modus gestartest hast
<markk_> verstehe, dann breche ich die install ab und starte von cd... dauert 2min
<k1l_> warte
<markk_> ok
<k1l_> was hattest du denn jetzt da gestartet?
<markk_> die installtion
<k1l_> also die ubuntu cd und dann direkt installieren?
<markk_> genau
<k1l_> ja musst jetzt nicht neu booten. nur das klingt ja eher so als wenn du da das ubuntu eben woanders isntalliert hattest als du wolltest. mein command listet halt mal genau die partitionen auf wo was liegt
<markk_> nutzt du vielleicht telegram?
<markk_> dann könnte ich dir screenshots zeigen
<k1l_> der installer sollte dir ja aber auch anzeigen welche partition wo liegt
<ppq> du kannst vom handy aus auch bilder hochladen, zb imgur.com
<ppq> und hier ein (kurzen) link eintippen
<markk_> au weia... 
<markk_> also was wahrscheinlich wichtig ist: SDA2 ist fat32 mit 104MB (46MB belegt) Windows 10 (loader)
<markk_> SDA ist die Windows SSD
<markk_> und
<markk_> SDC1 mit ext4 und 8GB belegt (wird Root/Home) sein
<markk_> sowie SDC5 als SWAP
<k1l_> und was ist sdb?
<markk_> ist ne normale ältere HDD... Du bist sehr aufmerksam 
<markk_> aber nur windows volume NTFS
<markk_> da liegen nur daten drauf
<k1l_> ok, du hast eben nur von 2 platten gesprochen, deswegen hab ich nachgefragt
<markk_> pardon
<markk_> sitze zu lange und etwas verkrampft vor der kiste
<markk_> ich würde eigentlich dazu tendieren, die option 1 mit ubuntu löschen und neu installieren, in der hoffnung dass ich nochmals gefragt werde, wohin der bootloader platziert werden soll
<markk_> die option 2 würde (kleingedruckt) auch windows daten löschen
<k1l_> mach doch manuell und weise einfach ubuntu die entsprechenden partitionen zu
<markk_> ok
<markk_> soll ich die Partitionen von SDC belassen
<markk_> ?
<markk_> Und bei Gerät für Bootloader-Installation wähle ich jetzt SDA2 mit dem Windows 10 loader aus, richtig?
<k1l_> passten die nicht? swap =ram, (wenn du ruhezustand willst), root und home trennen musst du wissen, ist nicht nötig.
<k1l_> und das ubuntu sit jetzt aber nicht im mbr modus, ja?
<markk_> doch die Größen passen und nicht MBR,richtig
<markk_> dann nochmal schuss?!
<k1l_> normalerweise gibt man nicht die partition, sondern die platte an, beim bootloader
<markk_> aah, ok. Dann würde ich jetzt direkt /dev/sda  "SSD" anklicken
<k1l_> die windows platte
<markk_> das kann auch mein Fehler von vorhin sein
<markk_> weil die Windows 10 Platte hat 5 Partitionen
<markk_> Macht Sinn, der Assisten fragt nach "Gerät für Bootloader" und nicht Partition...
<markk_> also,. /dev/sda ausgewählt und schuss?
<k1l_> ja
<markk_> mist... GRUB konnte nicvht auf /DEV/SDA installiert werden; schwerwiegender Fehler...
<k1l_> dann gib mal die sdc an
<markk_> fenster hängt. Ich kann die Devices auswählen aber der Assistent nimmt OK nicht an
<markk_> oder Installation Abbrechen; oder Forsetzen ohne Boot-loader Installation
<k1l_> mit schwerwiegendem fehler ist der isntaller wohl aufgehangen
<markk_> ja sieht so aus
<markk_> kann die Installations DVD also ISO defekt sein? Wobei der Fehler nicht beim kopieren sondern direkt bei GRUB auftritt
<k1l_> hängt wohl mit der letzten auswahl zusammen. versuch es noch mal neu und gib dann sdc an für grub.
<markk_> ok
<markk_> ich habe jetzt sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ausgeführt und erhalte die Merldung: Warnung /dev/sr0 kann nicht zum schreiben geöffnet werden (Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar)
<markk_> http://termbin.com/0szz
<k1l_> siehste, die ubuntu isntall ist msdos. also bootest du die ubuntu cd im bios modus?
<k1l_> kam da evtl eine warnung am anfang?
<markk_> es kam überhaupt kleine warnung. Und im Bios werden die SDA sowie die DVD als UEFI Boot Geräte ausgewiesen
<k1l_> biste jetzt im live-desktop?
<markk_> bin ich 
<k1l_> dann mach da mal gparted auf und mach die sdc mal eine neue partitionstabelle. eine gpt. (das löscht alle daten auf dieser platte)
<k1l_> gibt "dmesg | grep "EFI v"   "  im terminal eine ausgabe? oder kommt da einfach nur eine neue zeile?
<markk_> 2 partitionen sind noch aktiv auf sdc... ich soll / werde sie aushängen
<k1l_> das wird der swap sein. das sollte mit einem schloss angezeigt werden. aber ja, kannst du auswerfen
<markk_> ok
<markk_> neue partitionstabelle ist erstellt und nicht zugeteilt
<k1l_> kannst jetzt die neuen partitionen anlegen wie du magst. am ende oben den grünen haken drücken, damit der das auch ausführt
<markk_> wenn ich "dmesg | grep "EFI v" eingebe, kommt nur eine neue zeile
<k1l_> dann ists im bios modus.
<markk_> ufff
<markk_> ok, dann muss ich mich damit auseinander setzen wie ich den neueren Modus aktiviere,wenn ich das richtig verstehe
<markk_> weil, das wird mich ja auch zukünftig betreffen ?!
<k1l_> guck mal in deine mainboard settings
<markk_> ich beende die Live-Ubuntu ohne die Partitionen erstellt zu haben.
<kirsten> Hi, ich habe Ubuntu auf meinem X220. Ubuntu ist auf einer SSD mSATA installiert. Zusätzlich habe ich eine HDD drin. Die will ich jetzt gegen eine SSD 850 EVO tauschen. Wenn ich die einbaue, erscheint das Boot-Menu: ATA HDD": mSATA, ATA HDD0 SATA aber leider geht es dann nicht weiter
<kirsten> also ich kann zwar die mSATA mit Ubuntu auswählen, aber es passiert dann nichts, der Rechner startet neu und bringt mich wieder zu diesem Menue
<k1l_> kirsten: was war denn auf den hdd?
<k1l_> kirsten: scheint so als wenn da jetzt nichts mehr zum booten findet?
<kirsten> auf der mSATA ist das Betriebssystem, die neue SSD ist noch leer und da sollen die Daten drauf
<k1l_> ist auf der ubuntu ssd ein bootloader drauf?
<k1l_> deswegen frage ich was auf der hdd war.
<kirsten> hm, scheisse, dann hat sich Ubuntu Womöglich damals auf die alte HDD installiert bzw dieses bootdingsbums auf die Hdd gepackt?
<kirsten> keine Ahnung, ob auf der mSATA ein bootloader ist :(
<k1l_> guck mal, dass du das boot device selber mit der taste auswählst am anfang und wähle da die ubuntu ssd aus. ob da was bootbares drauf ist
<k1l_> sonst musst du einen ubuntu usb booten und den grub nochmal selber installieren
<kirsten> funktioniert leider nicht
<markk_> k1l ich mache erst einmal schluss. Morgen ist auch ein Tag... Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe erst einmal
<kirsten> hm, ich möchte mir mein Ubuntu auf keiner Fall zerschießen, ist es schwer dieses grub zu installieren? 
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> ok, danke
<stevieh> hmm... wenn ich calibre via browser benutzen will, faselt der was ich müsste den IndexDB Speicher freigeben. Wo mach ich denn das?
<stevieh> bei Chrome geht das wohl so halb bei FF 57 wohl so nicht
<kirsten_> Hallo, ich versuche gerade Grup nach zu installieren und bekomme bei sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt  die Meldung: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist die Platte ist aber gemounted
<Lengsdorfer> wenn du 'sudo mount' ohne schreibst, kannst du sehen, was wo gemounted ist
<Lengsdorfer> ohne irgendwas
<kirsten_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25983981/ könntet ihr euch das mal ansehen?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten_> also ich sehe nicht, dass da irgendetwas gemounted ist
<Lengsdorfer> da ist jede menge gemounted, aber kein sdb:)
<kirsten_> grrr
<kirsten_> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt  gibt mir aber : /dev/sdb is already mounted or /mnt busy
<Lengsdorfer> also, vermutlich willst du nicht sdb mounten, weil das eine ganze platte ist. eine partition einer platte, die du vermutlich mounten willst, sollte irgendwie sdb1, oder so heißen
<kirsten_> verdammt woher bekomme ich die Zahl?
<Lengsdorfer> schreib mal sudo blkid
<Lengsdorfer> wobei das voraussetzt, dass die platte 'vernünftig' partitioniert und formatiert ist
<kirsten3>  ah, also sdb 1 ist eine f32 partion (warum auch immer) und sdb2 ist ext4
<Lengsdorfer> hast du die platte partitioniert?
<kirsten3> nein, also ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern. ich habe vor zwei Jahren einfach Ubuntu drauf installiert, nachdem ich den Rechner bei e-bay ersteigfert habe
<Lengsdorfer> also hat der ubuntu installer das getan
<kirsten3> ok, soll ich jetzt sdb1 oder sdb2 nehmen?
<Lengsdorfer> sdb1 ist vermutlich die /boot partition. die sollte recht klein sein.
<kirsten3> ja, 500 MB
<Lengsdorfer> das ist groß
<kirsten3> aber fat32
<Lengsdorfer> wie groß ist die platte gesamt?
<kirsten3> 250 GB
<Lengsdorfer> hmm
<k1l_> 500mb ist doch ok als /boot
<Lengsdorfer> ja. aber sie ist für boot etwas groß
<kirsten3> ok, muss ich vorher noch ext4 formatieren?
<Lengsdorfer> nein
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt eine url aus die bitte hier zeigen
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: nein. unter 500mb würde ich keine boot anlegen bei den heutigen kernel größen
<k1l_> und fat32 kann auch efi sein.
<Lengsdorfer> ah, efi, stimmt
<kirsten3> ok, dann : http://termbin.com/wv5b
<k1l_> jo, sdb1 ist die efi partition. sdb2 ist die ubuntu partition
<kirsten3> ok, und was sagt mir das jetzt, bzw, was muss ich machen, damit mein system wieder bootet?
<Lengsdorfer> was sagt der rechner denn warum er nicht mehr bootet?
<kirsten3> nichts, er booted einfach nicht
<Lengsdorfer> ohne irgendeine erklärung?
<k1l_> kirsten3: grub installieren, wenn der auf der alten platte installiert war, die du rausgeschmissen hast
<kirsten3> es kommt das boot-menue und wenn ich die mSATA aussuche startet er wieder und kommt bis zu diesem menue
<kirsten3> ja, aber wohin installiere ich grup denn ? sdb1 oder sdb2 
<kirsten3> ?
<k1l_> bist du im live usb?
<kirsten3> ja
<k1l_> dann musst du erst mal wie eben verlinkt dein installiertes system "chrooten" und dann dadrin grub neu installieren
<kirsten3> ja, aber nach sdb1 oder 2?
<k1l_> was?
<k1l_> mounten? chrooten? grub installieren?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten3> naja, ich muss doch sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt eingeben, sdb1 oder sdb2?
<k1l_> arbeite das durch. sdb2 ist deine ubuntu rootpartition
<Lengsdorfer> wenn ich mal fragen darf: wie kam es denn zu dem nicht mehr bootenden Zustand? Hast du die 1TB SSD dazugebaut?
<kirsten3> und da kommt auch grup drauf?
<k1l_> und du musst wie unter optional beschrieben die sdb1 auch als efi partition mounten
<kirsten3> ja, eine alte hdd raus und ne neue ssd rein
<k1l_> kirsten3: in der anleitung steht doch immer sdX oder sdXY. das hat schon seinen sinn warum da ein mal X und einmal XY steht. es geht da nämlich entwder um partitionen oder ganze festplatten
<kirsten3> ok
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, deswegen sollte so ein PC nicht stehen bleiben. Hast du mal im Bios geguckt ob das efi noch die 250er will?
<kirsten3> dann leg ich jetzt mal los
<kirsten3> ähm, nein efi und 250er lese ich jetzt zum ersten mal :(
<k1l_> denk bei der optionale schritte der anleitung sdb1 als efi zu mounten
<Lengsdorfer> Ich würde erst mal, ohne irgendwas zu installieren, beim Start des pc die Taste für das Bootmenu drücken. Ich schätze mal, dass das Bios aus irgendeinem Grund die 250gb platte nicht mehr haben will.
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: das habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen. geht wohl nicht.
<kirsten3> richtig geht nicht, ich werd jetzt mal im Bios nach efi ausschau halten
<kirsten> ich boote den Laptop jetzt neu, um ins bios zu kommen. bleibe euch aber hier erhalten;)
<Lengsdorfer> good luck
<kirsten4> grrr ich habe sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt gemacht, dann mache ich sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev  und bekomme: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<k1l_> kirsten4: nein
<kirsten4> doch!
<k1l_> kirsten4: wenn dir deine daten auch nur einen hauch was wert sind, solltest du wesentlich vorsichtiger sein. sda1 ist nicht richtig
<kirsten4> grrr, also sdb2?
<k1l_> was willst du jetzt machen?
<kirsten4> grup installieren
<kirsten4> bzw reparieren
<k1l_> die anleitung sagt doch genau was da warum gemacht wird und welche angaben du anpassen musst
<kirsten4> ja
<k1l_> "sdXY ist dabei die Rootpartition, die an das eigene System anzupassen ist (z. B.: /dev/sda5)!"    das steht direkt dadrunter
<k1l_> ich habe dir hier schon 3 mal gesagt, dass sdb2 deine root partition ist.
<kirsten4> ok, ok, ok, nicht schimpfen!
<k1l_> und ich gebe dir noch mal den hinweis, dass du unter punkt 2 auch sdb1 als efi partition mounten musst.
<kirsten4> ok, geht los
<kirsten4> bei sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash bekomme ich den Fehler:  chroot: der Befehl »/bin/bash“ konnte nicht ausgeführt werden: Fehler im Format der Programmdatei
<k1l_> der usbstick ist wie das system beides 64bit?
<kirsten4> nein, 32bit :(
<k1l_> also eins64bit, eins 32bit? das ist schlecht, dann wird das chroot nix
<kirsten4> scheisse
<kirsten4> also, n 64bit stick machen und noch mal?
<k1l_> genau. 32bit kannste eigentlich mal komplett streichen, wenn du nicht noch uralt hardware irgendwo nutzt.
<kirsten4> ok, bis gleich
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-18
<kirsten_> Hallo, es hat alles ganz gut geklappt. Ubuntu startet und die neue SSD ist da. Nur einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler gibt es: beim Start erscheint: Laufwerk für boot/efi ist nicht bereit . Das kann ich dann zwar mit s überspringen, ist aber irgendwie nerfig. hat jemand eine idee? 
<Lengsdorfer> ich würde annehmen, dass das efi zuerst ein falsches bootdevice probiert und dann das richtige selbst erkennt. Kannst du im Bios eine Bootreihenfolge festlegen?
<LJhonaiker> AQui no hablan o que?
<LJhonaiker> Los niños que se duermen temprano y tals??
<dexic> Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<dexic> Guten Morgen!
<napterk> hi
<empedokles78> Tag, wenn ich meinen Compi neustarte, dröhnt immer ein lautes Knallen aus den Lautsprecherboxen. Woran liegt das?
<Fussel> klingt nach nem defekten kondensator, der die einschaltspitze durchlässt
<stevieh> oder ner schlecht designten soundkarte
<empedokles78> Ist ein Intel NUC
<empedokles78> Kann ich über Ubuntu was machen?
<dustySTAR> hi, hab jetzt linux auf nem usb stick installiert (nicht live usb). das problem ist, dass das system extrem langsam ist. das öffnen von firefox dauert ca ne minute. (20gb für linux mint, 10gb swap). hat jemand ne idee, wie ich das ganze zu nem normal laufenden system kriege? 
<designpilot1> hmm hab jetzt gerade festgestellt, dass der Live Patch Service nur für Ubuntu 16.04 LTS geht unter 17.10 kann ich canonical-livepatch zwar installieren aber wenn ich den Befehl mit dem Token ausführe sagt er das es nur für 16.04 geht :-(
<k1l_> ahjo, auf servern isntalliert man auch nur lts, weil man ja einen server nicht alls 6 monate upgraden will
<designpilot1> ah ok dann zieh ich mir die 16.04 und installier dann den 
<designpilot1> nur die 16.04 bringt ja Python 3.5.2 mit sich, wie update ich da denn auf die 3.6 ??? Sorry die Fragen, hab mich erst jetzt wieder mal damit befasst und muss noch ein wenig lernen, darum bin ich um jede Hilfe froh
<designpilot1> Ich weiss zwar wie ich die Python 3.6 ziehen kann nur das Update das er dann auch die nimmt
<k1l_> Sternidae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<le_bot> Title: BootOptions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<zeits0fa> designpilot1: Achtung Anleitung mit PPA/Fremdquellen (tut aber super wenn es nicht grade ein Server für eine Bank sein soll :D) http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/07/install-python-3-6-1-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Python 3.6.1 in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<k1l_> designpilot1: brauchst du python 3.6? also wirklich brauchen?
<designpilot1> für entwicklung nicht zwingend, aber es gibt da für die console so ein tool das nennt sich thefuck also wenn Du was falsch geschrieben hast und ausgeführt hast einfach f u c k schreiben enter drücken und es zeigt dir in 99% der Fälle gleich den richtigen Befehl an
<designpilot1> und den musst du dann nur noch mit enter bestätigen
<koegs> dafür jetzt ne ppa reinhauen, ich weiss ja nicht
<designpilot1> und wenn ich das installier, dann jammert Ubuntu dann immer wenn ich was mit pip installiere das die Version nicht aktuell sei und man ein Update machen soll obwohl ja die 3.5 installiert ist 
<designpilot1> darf ich hier den Link zum GitHub von thefuck posten ?
<davidomanfredo> wie kann ich unter 17.10 chromecast connecten? mein rechner findet das casting device nicht, obwohl ich zum gleichen network verbunden bin.
<Sternidae> @k1l und @ zeitsofa: ich habe die "Boot Option Configuration Line" also mittels der "params" welche angegebenwerden können vor dem booten mit "libata.force=noncq" erweitert und dann gebootet. es wurden bei der installatin bei der stelle wo die partitionen angelegt werden müssen nichts erkannt. ich konnte auch keine änderung machen oder etwas hinzufügen, da die installation dann einfriert. im live-modus krieg ich zumindest eine fehlermel
<k1l_> davidomanfredo: was auf deinem rechner?
<designpilot1> also für thefuck sind die Voraussetzungen folgende: python (3.3+) / pip / python-dev
<designpilot1> und hier noch der Link: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - nvbn/thefuck: Magnificent app which corrects your previous console command. (at github.com)
<k1l_> davidomanfredo: du brauchst halt was, was auch chromecast support hat. für den chorme/chromium gibts da native support.
<davidomanfredo> k1l_ ja schon klar - sowohl spotify wie auch chrome hat die funktion aber finden das device nicht
<designpilot1> python ist ja die 3.5.2 drauf und pip installieren weiss ich ja wie apt install pip
<designpilot1> und konflikte sollte es ja nicht geben wenn ich apt install python-dev noch drauf schmeisse
<k1l_> designpilot1: ubuntu liefert einen sack voll python pakete direkt schon im apt repo. ganz ohne pip.
<k1l_> und ja, konflikte zwischen apt und pip wird es geben
<designpilot1> @k1l_: dann meinst Du sein lassen und halt genau auf den Monitor oder den Befehl schauen ;-)
<zeits0fa> Sternidae: hüpf er doch mal in mein Query :)
<designpilot1> weil so spielereien müssen ja nicht sein, denn es soll wirklich ein guter Entwicklungsserver werden. Einige sagen das ich noch Docker verwenden soll vorallem wenn ich NginX und Apache 2 laufen lassen soll (1x Apache 2 mit NginX als beschleuniger und 1x NginX noch separat als Webserver)
<Sternidae> was ist ein query? persönlicher chat?
<designpilot1> Weil von Docker habe ich schon mal gehört aber mich noch nie wirklich damit befasst
<BA_> Hallo allerseits
<BA_> Ich bin an meiner Ubuntu Installation am verzweifeln... kann mich vielleicht jemand unterstützen ?
<Lengsdorfer> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<designpilot1> @BA_: was musst Du wissen? Ich bin kein Vollprofi, aber das einte oder andere weiss ich schon
<designpilot1> @BA_: was bringt Dich denn zum verzweifeln?
<BA_> Danke :) Ich habe eine bestehende Windows10 Installation auf SDA1 und habe ne neue SSD gekauft und wollte nun nauf dieser (SDA2) Ubuntu parallel installieren. Booten und Installatioinsstart gelingt aber spätestens am Punkt, wenn er den Bootloader (Grub) am Windows Bootloader installieren will,gibt es einen schweren ausnahmefehler. Windows kann ich ebenfalls nicht nmehr booten. Ichh habe mit DVD direkt install gestartet. Gerade erstellemich 
<BA_> nun eine BOOT-USB und hoffe damit weiter zu kommen
<designpilot1> was geht denn nicht ??
<BA_> Offensichtlich kann er den Bootloader nicht installieren
<tomreyn> BA_: sda2 ist die zweite partition auf der ersten festplatte / ssd, nicht irgendwas auf der zweiten festplatte / ssd
<tomreyn> die zweite festplatte / ssd würde sdb heißen
<BA_> Erste Festplatte ist eine SSD (Partition SDA) und zweite ist ebenfalls eine SSD (Partition SDB)
<BA_> Auf die zweite (SDB) soll Ubuntu drauf
<designpilot1> und was ist auf der ersten drauf BA_
<BA_> SDA ist mit Windows 10 betankt und hat diverse stabdard Windows Partitionen
<Lengsdorfer> BA_, weißt du, ob die Maschine im efi oder lagecy modus läuft?
<BA_> Ich bin gerade im ASUS Bios
<BA_> Also, schnelles BOOT ist deaktiviert; dann habe ich ein CSM Menü
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ schon gelesen?
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> SChön. Steht da bei Boot Optienen etwas von efi oder lagecy?
<designpilot1> Lengsdorfer ich denke die wird bei Ihm im EFI laufen aber das sollte bei einer aktuellen Ubuntu Version ja kein Problem sein. Für mich hört es sich so an, als ob beim Starten kein Auswahlmenu kommt bei dem er auswählen kann ob er Windows oder Ubuntu starten will
<BA_> Bootgerätekontrolle: UEFI und Legacy. Ichh habe dann noch die Auswahl nur UEFI oder nur LEGACY
<BA_> genau, ich möchte quasi auswählen können, welches System ich starten möchte.
<BA_> Sollte ich im CSM die Option "Nur UEFI" wählen?
<designpilot1> da müsste dann nur der GRUB angepasst werden das Windows 10 zur Auswahl steht (ich glaube mich zu erinnern das dieser Eintrag von Ubuntu nicht automatisch erstellt wird)
<BA_> Interessant ist, dass der Ubuntu Installationsassisten meine Windows 10 Installation ja erkennt
<BA_> dann fragt er mich wo ich installieren möchte, ich sage auf SDB... Er fragt wohin mit dem Bootlkoader; ich sage jene Partition wo bereits der Windows Bootlloader sitzt und dann gibt es den schweren ausnahmefehler
<BA_> Ich habe es auch schon damit versucht, dass ich sage, den Bootloader ebenfalls auf SDB. Aber auch dann kommt der Ausnahmefehler
<tomreyn> "schwerer ausnahmefehler" ist eine windows-bezeichnung. das problem was du beschriebst bezieht sich aber wohl auf die ubuntu-installation.
<tomreyn> hast du zufällig nen screenshot von dem fehler?
<designpilot1> GRUB Bootloader auf die SDB und dann wenn alles sauber installiert ist, im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so einstellen das zuerst die SDB gestartet wird, danach noch den GRUB anpassen das beim nächsten Start das Menu mit der Auswahl so erscheint das Du Windows auch auswählen kannst. 
<nagetier> hätte ich glaube ich auch so getan
<designpilot1> Wenn Du den Bootloader auf der Windows SDA installierst zerschiesst Du dir unter Umständen den MBR der Windows installation (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre)
<nagetier> somit wäre sda unangetastet
<BA_> Das zerschiessen habe ich, so glaube ich, bereits durchgeführt
<nagetier> aber das ist ja nun Geschichte ;)
<tomreyn> welche ubuntu-version versuchst du da zu installieren?
<nagetier> aber den kann man unter Windows korrigieren
<nagetier> (also mit dem Startmedium)
<BA_> Eventuell sollte ich Windows10 auf SDA neu installiuereb und erbeut die Ubuntu Installation angehen? Ich habe Ubuntu 16.04
<designpilot1> @nagetier: ja das ist aber sehr mühsam find ich
<BA_> @nagetier, hat mich gestern 4h gekostet und trotz Startmedium bekomme ich windows nicht mehr zum Laufen
<designpilot1> @BA_: Hast Du denn wichtige Daten auf der Windows 10 SDA ???
<nagetier> hm, imho ging das recht zügig, kann mich aber irren
<BA_> Nein, Daten sind gesichert und ich könnte jetzt alles komplett neu starten
<BA_> Wenn ich die Doku richtig verstanden habe, macht es aber Sinn erst Windows und dann Ubuntu zuz installieren, wenn man Parallelbetrieb (Dualboot) haben möchte?!
<BA_> Ich will Windows nur zum Spielen, sonst keine Prio mehr
<Lengsdorfer> Wenn du windows neu installieren willst dann ist es imho am einfachsten das bios vor der installation auf legacy zu stellen, weil ubuntu dann in aller Regel alles selbst erkennt und grub 'richtig' installiert.
<tomreyn> ja, erst windows, dann linux installieren ist die richtige reihenfolge. denn grub kann beides booten, der windows-bootloader ggf. nicht
<designpilot1> @BA_: also Windows 10 komplett neu aufsetzen auf der SDA, wenn da alles durch ist dann die Installation von Ubuntu auf die SDB (WICHTIG nicht vergessen den Bootloader von Ubuntu auch auf die SDB sonst wird das nix). Danach im BIOS die Reihenfolge so einstellen, das er zuerst die SDB startet. Dann noch den GRUB anpassen und dann sollte das was werden.
<tomreyn> und achte darauf die aktuelle 16.04-installations-cd zu verwenden, nicht irgendeeine alte.
<designpilot1> @tomreyn: dann wird der Eintrag für Windows 10 unter Ubuntu selbst erstellt ????
<tomreyn> designpilot1: normalerweise wird grub den eintrag zum booten von windows 10 selbst hinzufügen, ja. das geht mit dem paket os-.prober was vom installer üblicherweise mit installiert wird.
<designpilot1> Gut zu wissen, das war ja ned immer so ;-) 
<tomreyn> also bei ubuntu desktop ist das schon bei 14.04 so gewesen, davor bin ich nicht sicher.
<designpilot1> Ich hab mir für die Installation des Servers einen USB Stick geholt und unter MacOS X mit Etcher einen Installations USB Stick gemacht, das funktioniert einwandfrei.
<designpilot1> und Etcher gibt es auch für Windows. Da ziehst Du Dir die aktuelle 16.04 als Image. Dann startest Du Etcher wählst das entsprechende Image aus, dann den richtigen USB Stick und dann klickst Du nur noch auf Flash und Etcher übernimmt das eErstellen des Installations Sticks automatisch.
<designpilot1> @BA_: Wie fährst Du jetzt weiter ???
<BA_> Ja ich mache weiter, aber ich habe jetzt etwas interessantes feststellen können
<designpilot1> und dies wäre 
<BA_> Im Bios habe ich safeboot, CSM > Legacy Mode komplett abgestellt. Nicht via DVD sondern USB Installation vorbereitet. Und im BIOS habe ich nun meine SDA als UEFI STart aber auch die USB als UEFI Startmedium. Habe UEFI USB ausgewählt
<BA_> Der Assistent legt los und dfer Unterschied zu gestern ist:
<BA_> Jetzt legt Ubuntu auf SDB nicht nur SWAP und ROOT an (gestern), sondern heute noch eine weitere ESP Partitioin
<BA_> Icvh schaue mal ob die Install durchläuft und wie sich der Computer verhält ("Trotz eventuell kaputtem Windows)...
<BA_> OK: Installation ist abgeschlossen. Neustart. Ich gehe aber jettzt sofort ins BIOS und ändere die Startreihenfolge, richtiug?
<designpilot1> genau, das die SDB als erstes gestartet wird weil sonst bringts ja nix
<BA_> Im BIOS habe ich nun folge Einträge im Boot-Menü (verwirrend): UEFI ubuntu (P1: Samsung SSD, das ist SDA), dann UEFI Windows Boot Manager, und dann wieder UEFI ubuntu (P1: Samsung SSD, das ist SDA)
<BA_> Die zweite Festplatte wird als Bootmedium gar nicht erkannt
<BA_> aber mein Windows startet wieder
<BA_> Und ist ja geil
<BA_> was habt ihr gemacht ???? Grub kommt, ich habe die Auswahl zwischen Windows und UBUNTU und beides läuft jetzt
<designpilot1> Ich gebe Dir einen Tipp, mach den Rechner platt und setze alles schön sauber neu auf, weil du tust Dir so keinen Gefallen.
<BA_> @designpilot1 Du meinst, es ist vermurkst?
<designpilot1> Alles schön sauber nochmals machen Windows Installieren und danach Ubuntu (glaub mir Du wirst mehr freude/spass haben wenn alles sauber gemacht ist)
<designpilot1> Also mit Sicherheit würde ich das jetzt nicht behaupten wollen das es vermurkst ist.
<BA_> @designpilot1 Du hast wohl recht, auch wenn ich die Arbeit meiden möchte. Wenn ich das jetzt mir anschaue, dann sind auf der SDA der Bootloader von Windows und von UBUNTU. Ist das grunbdsätzlich schlecht?
<designpilot1> Aber a)lernst Du dabei wie das von Grund auf gemacht wird und hast danach ein sauberes System und b)mach es einfach ;-)
<BA_> OK. Ich bleibe dann hier und Frage zwischendurch. Spätestens wenn mich Ubuntu beim zweiten Anlauf (Partitionierungsinformnationen) fragt: Windows wurde erkannt, wollen Sie Parallelbetrieb o.Ä. würde JA anklicken und nicht andere Optionen... Richtig?
<designpilot1> ich persönlich finde es nicht optimal, da es grundsätzlich ja zwei verschiedene Systeme sind. SDA nur Windows zeugs und SDB dann Ubuntu, so hast Du ein sauberes System das schön getrennt ist und das einte dem anderen nicht in die Quere kommt. Ein sauber getrenntes Multiboot System mit dem Du mehr als nur zufrieden sein wuirst
<BA_> Aber wie erzwinge ich das?
<BA_> Du meinst der WindowsBootloader bleibvt auf SDA und GRUB soll auf SDB, richtig ?
<designpilot1> also ich bin auch noch eine Weile hier, da ich gerade an meinem Ubuntu 16.04 Server dran bin. Und wenn Du fragen hast und ich Dir helfen kann mach ich das gerne. Ich dachte am Anfang gleich als Du Windows und Ubuntu erwähnt hast, das es fast nur das Problem sein kann ;-)
<designpilot1> genau der Master Boot Rekord bleibt auf SDA und der GRUB auf SDB (ist zwar schon Ewigkeiten her, aber ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und mir hat es dann den MBR von Windows zerschossen).
<designpilot1> Wenn Du zuerst Windows installierst und da alles sauber gemacht hast, dann hast Du den ersten Teil schon mal durch. Danach musst Du im Bios die Bootreihenfolge so einstellen das von dem USB Installationsmedium gebootet werden kann. Und jetzt WICHTIG: Ubuntu auf der SDB installieren und auch den GRUB. Wenn da die installation durch ist, im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so umstellen das von der SDB gestartet wird.
<BA_> @designpilot ich glaube das hat er jetzt gemacht. ich würde dir das mal gerne zeigen
<BA_> da gab es doch eine terminalfunktion um die infos hochzuladen
<designpilot1> Wie Du in einem vorhergehenden Post hier im Channel sicher gelesen hast und Du auch selbst sagst erkennt Ubuntu bei der Installation ja das ein anderes System vorhanden ist.
<designpilot1> BA_: Woher kommst Du eigentlich ??? Du kannst mir das auch als Screenshot auf mein Handy senden
<BA_> Berlin... Hast du eventuell Telegram ? Whatsapp?
<designpilot1> Whatsapp
<designpilot1> Ich würd BA_ gerne weiterhelfen hier aus der Ferne, ich weiss das man Linux auch aus der Ferne Remote installieren kann aber ich hab keinen blassen schimmer mehr wie das geht.
<designpilot1> Er müsste ja zuerst Windows installieren auf der SDA und danach eben Ubuntu auf der SDB kann mir da jemand kurz was dazu sagen ????
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe eine SSD in meinen Laptop eingebaut. Es hat alles ganz gut geklappt. Ubuntu startet und die neue SSD ist da. Nur einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler gibt es: beim Start erscheint: Laufwerk für boot/efi ist nicht bereit . Das kann ich dann zwar mit s überspringen, ist aber irgendwie nerfig. Deshalb habe ich das EFI-Laufwerk in der fstab einfach ausgeklammert, also eine # davor  gesetzt. Jetzt bootet Ubuntu ganz norma
<kirsten> das Booten doch ein wenig länger dauert als es sollte. Gibt es noch eine andere Efi-Lösung?
<Sternidae> Hi, ich hab einen Sony Vaio. Er hat irgendein RAID - wobei ich nicht verstehe wofür das da ist. Also er hat bestimmt nur eine Festplatte und ist ein billiger Laptop. Macht es sinn die Festplatte zu formatieren um problemfrei Linux zu installieren?
<Kirsten> Hallo, ich möchte meinen Laptop mit meinem NAS Laufwerk synchron halten. Bislang benutze ich dazu immer Unisom. Klappt gut, ist aber nicht sooo konfortabel. Könnt ihr Alternativen empfehlen?
<Kirsten> Ach so, es geht um circa 600 GB, die synchron gehalten werden müssen
<designpilot> @BA_: Siehst Du, jetzt nach 4 Stunden Arbeit hast Du (Windows neu Installation und danach Linux) drauf und das beste, es läuft sauber aufgeräumt und ohne Fehlermeldungen ;-)
<BA__> Hallo Leute, ich möchte mich super herzlich bei >DESIGNPILOT< bedanken. Er hat seinen ganzen Nachmittag geopfert, um mir ein frisches laufendes System (Windows & Ubuntu) zu bescheren. Ich bin bombe begeistert!
<uniCATx> was muss ich bei der Partitionierung beachten, damit der Zylinder-/Sektorenfehler nicht auftritt?? mit fdisk partitionieren??
<designpilot> @BA_: Ich danke Dir für deine Bereitschaft diese Arbeit über Dich ergehen zu lassen und Du hast was dazu gelernt. Ich bin der Überzeugung, das dein Problem davon kommt mit dem CSM das es nicht aktiv war.
<BA__> DANKE :)))))
<k1l_> uniCATx: gparted macht das automagisch
<k1l_> uniCATx: du meinst doch alignement, oder?
<uniCATx> k1l_, genau
<uniCATx> k1l_, thx 
<designpilot> Ich bin ja kein Profi was Linux anbelangt BA_ aber wie ich Dir ja gesagt hab, hatte ich auch schon mal das gleiche Problem was aber schon ziemlich lange zurück liegt. User/Admins/Profis helfen Usern ;-) 
<BA__> @designpilot: Zumindest hat Du aktiv heute bewirkt, dass es einen neuen Linux-User gibt. Und Deine Hilfe war großartig. Ich werde versuchen das USER helfen USER zu leben. Danke nochnmals
<designpilot> Ich hab jetzt auch wieder mal gelernt das man nicht unbedingt jeder Anleitung folgen sollte (siehst ja was passiert ist CD rein und CD wieder raus hahaha) . Es gibt zu Ubuntu 16.04 unzählige gute Seiten die echt hammer Tipps geben.
<designpilot> Es gibt ja für Ubuntu (hoffe auch 16.0.4) den Service Landscape von Canonical. Wäre oder besser gesagt ist es ratsam/empfehlenswert den Dienst zu nutzen obwohl es nur für eine Entwicklungsumgebung die hier lokal bei mir steht ist????
<designpilot> Weil ich hab ja jetzt bei der Installation die Auswahl zwischen: No automatic updates /Install security updates automatically und Manage system with Landscape
<dadrc> Landscape lohnt nur, wenn du größere Mengen Server veralten willst
<dadrc> Auf einer einzelnen Kiste automatische Sicherheitsupdates an, ab und an den Rest installieren und alte Kernel wegwerfen
<k1l_> alte kernel sollte schon jetzt automatisch entfernt werden
<dadrc> 16.04 markiert sie nur, afaik. Das apt-get autoremove musst du noch selber ausführen
<k1l_> hmm, hier nicht
<dadrc> hmm, dann muss ich mal gucken, was hier nicht stimmt
<dadrc> Na, jedenfalls lohnt Landscape für 1-2 Kisten nichzt
<k1l_> jo
<designpilot> Danke für Eure Tipps / Meinungen
<Siju> huhu :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Hallo.
<Siju> hi Obi-U-Konobi :)
<Siju> Obi-U-Konobi: btw, nice nickname :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Danke.
<Siju> Obi-U-Konobi: die leute "hier" können am besten deine fragen beantworten, vorallem mit ubuntu-server install.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Momentan habe ich keine Fragen.
<Siju> oh, okey
<Siju> dann hab das missinterprediert
<Siju> ~missunderstand
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok. Es ist nützlich von dieser Ort zu wissen. Danke für Info.
<Siju> aber ist ein guter #channel :) nette leute da
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ich bin auch nicht ein totaler Anfanger. Ich benütze Linux seit 2004.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ich habe mit Slackware gestartet. Das war interessant. ;)
<Siju> gibst auch in *englisch ... auch nette menschen da
<Siju> ich mit ~40 disketten von suse.co
<Siju> ich mit ~40 disketten von suse.com
<Siju> :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok, daß war dann von ein sehr langer Zeit.
<Obi-U-Konobi> das
<Siju> und davor, natürlich mit AIX, Solaris, HP-UX
<Siju> *rechnen*
<Siju> seit 1987
<Siju> hack the planet
<Obi-U-Konobi> Heute habe ich erfolgreich gemacht, daß die interne Wlan karte funktioniert, ich habe fluxbox installiert, und noch ein paar Dinge entdeckt.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Es ist nicht viel, aber es ist wahrscheinlich viel für jemand, der kein Linux Admin ist.
<Siju> nene, das ein guter Anfang
<Obi-U-Konobi> Danke.
<Siju> learning by doing
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ich benutze momentan meinen schlechtesten Computer. Es ist gut für den Zweck.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Nicht besonders gut für Youtube, leider.
<Siju> "Er ist für diesem Zweck" ...
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok, danke.
<Siju> wer brauch VT? *feg* es gibt IRC :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> 500 MB RAM, 1.6GHz Intel Celeron. USB Ports sind v1.1.
<Siju> *braucht
<koegs> hallo ihr beiden, für allgemeines gelaber gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Siju> suppi kiste für linux
<Siju> ja, stimmt koegs 
<Siju> Obi-U-Konobi: -> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Obi-U-Konobi> Gemacht.
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-19
<designpilot> Hallo
<designpilot> Ich hab den Server jetzt soweit (nur noch ein paar Konfigurationen die ich machen muss) . Ich hab die ppa von ondreji für PHP 7.1 hinzugefügt und das apt-update gemacht die folgenden PHP Versionen sind jetzt verfügbar 5.6 / 7.0 / 7.1 und die 7.2
<designpilot> Wenn ich php -v eingebe bekomme ich auch den gewünschten Output das die 7.1 die installierte ist, aber wenn ich die phpinfo.php im Browser aufrufe, zeigt es mir folgendes an: PHP Version 7.0.25-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1
<designpilot> der Configuration File (php.ini) Path ist = /etc/php/7.0/apache2 
<designpilot> der Loaded Configuration File Path ist = /etc/php/7.0/apache2/php.ini 
<designpilot> Scan this dir fpr additional .ini files ist = /etc/php/7.0/apache2/conf.d 
<designpilot> in welchem File ändere ich das jetzt, damit bei den 3 Pfaden nicht das 7.0 sondern das 7.1 drinn ist???
<designpilot> reicht da einmal ein a2dismod php7.0 und dann ein a2enmod php7.1
<designpilot> und folgendes bekomme ich nach dem a2enmod php7.1 ausgegeben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992840/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> sorry, nochmal anders gefragt.
<tojoko> Kann mir jmd. ein backup-tool nennen, dass in der Lage ist, das Backup auf ein Samba Netzlaufwerk zu schreiben?
<stevieh> sollte das duplicity / dejadup nicht können?
<tojoko> stevieh, mal gucken.
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, würde ich das nur im Notfall machen, wenn es sonst keine anderen zugangswege zum backup server gibt
<tojoko> stevieh1, ja, im Moment ist das aber so. Ich hatte gehofft, ich könnte noch per usb ran, dass klappt aber nicht. Im Prinzip kommt es aber denke ich auf das selbe raus.
<stevieh1> ist das ein NAS?
<designpilot> Hallo ist diese Meldung hier schlimm http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992840/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<designpilot> Also Zeile 2-4 und Zeile 6 ??? 
<k1l_> designpilot: hast du da manuell jetzt php pakete installiert? oder von nem ppa?
<designpilot> von nem ppa (ondreji) weil ich hab da in vielen anleitungen nur üüber diese ppa gelesen
<k1l_> also erstmals sind PPAs schlecht
<tojoko> stevieh1, ja, ich glaube schon. buffalo link station pro duo älteres modell
<k1l_> weil jeder depp kann ein ppa erstellen und kann darin jegliche software packen, die du dann automatisch aufs system isntallierst. er kann auch nachträglich software ändern und die bekommst du automatisch installiert. auch überschreibt es automatisch systempakete.
<designpilot> ich hab die ppa hinzugefügt dann apt full-upgrade gemacht, danach apt install php7.1 und dann apt autoremove php7.0
<k1l_> designpilot: warum willst du denn jetzt php5 und php7 gleichzeitig nutzen?
<stevieh1> tojoko: das kann sicher auch rsync oder sftp. Das wäre vorzuziehen meiner Meinung nach.
<designpilot> nee mir wäre wichtig das es eine installation mit PHP7.1 ist da ich als CMS Contao im Einsatz habe und wenn ich dafür dann Module entwickle möchte ich das diese mit PHP7.1 laufen (bin am lernen: learning by doing)
<designpilot> Gehen wir mal davon aus das ich jetzt nur Apache 2 installiert habe, wie müsste ich jetzt vorgehen das ich gleich die 7.1 installieren kann ??? Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit die 7.1 und 7.2 zu installieren ???
<stevieh1> hmm... auf meinem server fallen noch zwei postgres rum, von denen ich noch nicht mal weiss, ob die noch "jemand" braucht. Wie kann ich denn das feststellen?
<stevieh1> ich glaub ich hab noch nicht mal mehr die credentials dafür
<k1l_> designpilot: ubuntu 16.04 kommt nur mit php 7.0 ab werk. du wirst schon ein ppa brauchen für 7.1 oder 7.2
<designpilot> hmm ok. gestern hat mir hier eben jemand gesagt das ich bei der 16.04 bleiben soll (hab zuerst eigentlich an die 17.10er gedacht)
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich suche eine datei auf der festplatte die am 19.Feb.2014  erstellt wurde geht das
<k1l_> designpilot: ja, für server nutzt man eine LTS, wie 16.04 eine ist. und 18.04 eine sein wird. denn niemand uupgraded alle 6 monate die version auf einem server.
<designpilot> gut dann wäre das auch soweit gut.
<designpilot> also die eine Anleitung für PHP7.1 sagt hier auch wieder sudo apt-get install -y python-software-properties
<designpilot> danach sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:ondrej/php und zum schluss noch bevor die Installation angestossen wird sudo apt-get update -y
<designpilot> apt-get install php7.1 oder alternativ apt-cache pkgnames | grep php7.1
<designpilot> @k1l_: was würdest Du empfehlen ???
<designpilot> und was soll ich nehmen php7.1-cgi oder php7.1-fpm
<k1l_> du willst ja unbedingt php7.1. das wirst du bei ubuntu 16.04 nicht ab werk bekommen sondern musst eine fremdquelle bemühen
<designpilot> ja das weiss ich, aber das ding ist fpm oder cgi
<tojoko> designpilot, vergiss ubuntu, dass ist für solche Zwecke einfach nicht gemacht. Ich werde bald wahnsinnig mit den völlig veraltet packages.
<tojoko> designpilot, überleg Dir, ob Du nich ein rolling linux in der vm betreiben willst. auf ubuntu 16 lte.
<k1l_> designpilot: ähm, fpm oder cgi? du musst doch wissen was du machen willst
<designpilot> Weisst Du weill wenn ich schon Contao 4.4.8 einsetze als CMS dann möcht ich halt schon das PHP sicher auf 7.1 ist
<designpilot> oder auf CentOS 7 umsteigen ;) ?
<k1l_> tojoko: das ist leider blödsinn. dnen niemand setzt am ende ein rolling release als server ein
<tojoko> stevieh1, danke für den hinweis. leider weiss ich nicht wirklich, was das ding kann und da es etwas älter ist, ist es auch nicht so einfach, das passende manual zu finden. Ich war froh, dass ich samba irgendwie zum laufen bekommen habe.
<tojoko> k1l_, da hast Du wohl auch wieder recht - aber ich vermute fast, bis er sein Zeug entwickelt hat, ist ubuntu lte bei php7.1 - es ist halt zum Teil nur wirklich nicht nachvollziehbar warum die alten packages genutzt werden.
<k1l_> designpilot: ich glaube du vestehst noch nicht wie die pakete an sich gehandhabt werden: ubuntu hat einen stichtag, und ab da gibt es keine versionsaktualisierungen mehr für die pakete. also php bleibt dann bei 7.0. das wird dann getestet und wird so als 16.04 veröffentlicht. jetzt erhält aber in der gesamten 16.04 support zeit das php.7.0 die sicherheitspatches rückwirkend verpasst, ohne dass die version zur 7.1 umbenannt wird.
<k1l_> tojoko: 16.04 wird keine 7.1 bekommen. auch das ist teil des stable release systems.
<tojoko> designpilot, guck dir mal manjaro an. Aber, wie gesagt, ich würde es nicht umbedingt als Betriebssystem verwenden. Ein Kumpel schwört zwar darauf, aber er hat es auch nur in der vm unter windows.
<tojoko> k1l_, ok, danke, wieder was gelernt. Erklärt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht, warum ubuntu kein aktuelles scala bzw. sbt hat und warum das selbst von hand so schwer zu installieren ist.
<designpilot> das Bedenken welches k1l_ bezüglich ppa's geäussert hat verstehe ich (kann ich irgendwo auch nachvollziehen). Für mich ist es halt wichtig, dass ich eine so realistische Entwicklungsumgebung wie wie nur möglich.
<tojoko> designpilot, war das eine Frage?
<designpilot> habe und da vertraue ich auf die Empfehlungen von den Profis :-)
<k1l_> tojoko: immer das neuste vs. rock solid aber trotzdem sicherheitsaktualisierungen. choose one
<designpilot> indirekt schon K1l_ Was würdest Du empfehlen um eine so realistisch wie mögliche Entwicklungsumgebung zu schaffen
<tojoko> k1l_, so theoretisch gefragt, bin ich natürlich nicht für das neueste sondern für rock solid. Wenn ich dann aber in der Praxis kein java 8 habe, wenn java 9 schon draussen ist und im Falle von scala das noch nicht einmal von hand nachinstalliert bekomme, dann nervt es nur noch.
<k1l_> designpilot: was ist denn realistische entwicklungsumgebung?
<tojoko> designpilot, ich bin kein Profi - aber zieh halt doch mal in Erwägung, in einer vm zu arbeiten und ob Du dich damit anfreunden könntest. Ich kenne mehr als einen, die mittlerweile nur noch ein Betriebssystem bar metal installiert haben.
<designpilot> So wie es die Dienstleister im Hosting Bereich haben 
<tojoko> Die Frage ist, ob das was für Dich ist und du mit den Einschränkungen leben kannst. Sinn mach das für mich aber vor allem dann, wenn man so windows und linux zeitgleich nutzen kann.
<k1l_> designpilot: ja die frage ist ja was du nutzen willst.
<k1l_> designpilot: und die hoster bieten ja meisten grundinstallationen an. was der kunde/kundenadmin dann dort zusätzlich installiert liegt ja am kunden. aber die basis sind erstmal die stabilen linux distributionen mit ihren stabilen paketen
<tojoko> k1l_, welches ubuntu würdest Du den aktuell empfehlen? Nicht als Server, wohlgemerkt.
<designpilot> Das stimmt ja, in Plesk ist es halt noch gut das ich zwischen den PHP Versionen 5.6, 7.0 und 7.1 switchen kann 
<k1l_> plesk :/
<designpilot> Gut wäre es diese 3 Versionen auch auf der Entwicklungsumgebung laufen zu lassen, das ich je nach bedarf individuell dem Virtual Host entsprechend die PHP Version zuweisen kann
<designpilot> hehe ja ich weiss das die meisten Plesk sprich Onyx nicht mögen ;-)
<k1l_> tojoko: man hat die wahl zwischen den supported releases. dabei dann zwischen LTS oder nicht-LTS. bei nicht-LTS muss man alle 6 monate upgrade. wer das nicht will/kann sollte nur LTS einsetzen. bei servern eben nur lts
<designpilot> das d z.B. Projekt A mit der 7.0 ausgeführt wird und Projekt B mit der 5.6 oder so
<k1l_> tojoko: man kann auch die entwicklungsversion einsetzen. also aktuell die 18.04, aber die kann halt jeden tag mal einfach nicht booten, ist halt noch nicht final.
<tojoko> k1l_, gut - oder ich nehme die, lass sie laufen und wenn sie läuft, naja gut. ok, danke, wäre 'ne idee.
<k1l_> die welt hat genug botnetz clients und spamschleudern. da braucht man nicht noch  hobby admins, die unsichere linux server laufen lassen, weil ihr frickelsetup nicht rebootet oder aktualisiert werden kann, weil das ihr frickelsetup zerstört
<designpilot> k1l_ ist ein Betrieb mit mehreren PHP Versionen überhaupt möglich und je nach dem welche benötigt wird diese dem entsprechenden Projekt zu zuweisen ??? Sagen wir ich hab das Projekt A als Virtual Host was mit PHP 7.0 laufen soll und das Projekt B was mit 7.1 laufen soll gleichzeitig
<k1l_> oder weil ihnen auffällt nach 6 monaten auffällt, dass sie das nötige syxstemupgrade gar nicht machen können und doch bessser auf eine lts gesetzt hätten
<k1l_> designpilot: ja das geht, muss man aber einiges einstellen
<designpilot> hmm und so wie ich das mal analysiere wird es dafür ja keine Anleitung geben die gescheit ist oder
<k1l_> wenn du so unterschiedliche setups testen willst, dann kannst du dir auch mal container oder vms angucken
<designpilot> ja ich hab da sowas von Docker gehört
<k1l_> nicht nur docker. guckt dir mal lxc/lxd an
<designpilot> aber da weiss ich halt nur ned viel
<tojoko> was stört dich an vms?
<designpilot> tojoko: meinst Du mich
<stevieh1> die brauchen platz und performance und müssen auch gepflegt werden.
<tojoko> stevieh1, ja, dass ist mir schon klar. Gemeint war aber in der Tat designpilot 
<stevieh1> ich weiss. 
<designpilot> also gegen VMs hab ich ja grundsätzlich nichts, ich hab mich nur noch nie intensiv damit befasst. Hatte halt Parallels Desktop auf meinem iMac weil ich mal ein Programm laufen lassen musste was es dazumal noch nicht für den Mac gab
<designpilot> ahh bezüglich Live Patch hab ich noch ne Frage, muss da Online noch ein SSH Key angegeben werden das der Live Patch auch läuft
<k1l_> nein
<designpilot> ok 
<designpilot> dann läuft der jetzt ;) mal kucken
<k1l_> du installierst den dienst, das läuft als snap. dann registrierst du das bei canonical/ubuntu und dann gibst du den auth code bei deinem system ein
<designpilot> ich mach mir jetzt mal den Server mit PHP 7.1 ich werd ja eh noch n Rack Schrank bekommen da kommt die Synology Rackstation RS812+ rein und dann gibts noch einen grösseren Server der dann in den Rackschrank kommt und dort werd ich mir das dann mit den VMs nochmal anschauen (der hat dann auch Leistung)
<stevieh1> backupninja ist ja schick
<stevieh1> kapier nur noch nicht ganz, wie ich erstmal per se / backuppen kann.
<stevieh1> hmm... nutzt jedmand backupninja?
<tim_tim> moin, ich will qucs installieren. folgende Meldung: Paket qucs ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<jokrebel> und was ist daran unklar? welches Ubuntu genau?
<tojoko> re
<tojoko> Danke allen, allen voran stevieh1. Hat geklappt mit clonezilla. kann noch nichtmal genau sagen, woran es lag. und die bootversion ist echt eine überlegung wert.
<tim_tim> DISTRIB_CODENAME=artful DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 17.10"
<jokrebel> tim_tim: Und wenn ich das richtig sehe gab es das nur bis 14.04
<tim_tim> mist :/
<tim_tim> gibt es sonst noch ein gutes stromkreis simulations programm?
<tojoko> achso, na fast alles, bis auf die windows partition.
<ring0> tim_tim, im wiki gibts noch ngspice und oregano
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ngspice/
<le_bot> Title: ngspice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oregano/
<le_bot> Title: Oregano › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> eine allgemeine übersicht: https://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Schaltungssimulation
<le_bot> Title: Schaltungssimulation – Mikrocontroller.net (at www.mikrocontroller.net)
<tim_tim> thx =)
<7GHABAB2A> warum ?
<jokrebel> frag ich mich auch immer, wenn jemand plenkt.
<ring0> tim_tim, gerne. hab vor 1-2 jahren mal ltspice für simulation genommen. ganz passabel, sollte mit wine laufen
<tim_tim> @ring0 mein professor hat pspice vorgeschlagen, weil es für studenten wohl ne kostenlose version gibt. die hab ich aber leider noch nicht zum laufen bekommen
<ring0> tim_tim, ja, das ist ein riesen paket. läuft unter windows auch gut
<ring0> je nach dem was man simulieren will, reichen aber auch kleinere programme. z.b. ltspice
<tim_tim> @ring0 ich versuch es jetzt einfach nochmal mit dem installieren von pspice. sind alle *spice programme miteinander "verwandt"?
<ring0> tim_tim, grundsätzlich ja. Spice steht ja nur für Simulation Program with Integrated Circuit Emphasis
<ring0> tim_tim, welche version probierst du von pspice?
<tim_tim> @ring0 17.2
<tim_tim> s024
<ring0> tim_tim, laut https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=779 stehen die chancen schlecht
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - PSpice (at appdb.winehq.org)
<tim_tim> wo stellt man GeoGebra auf 3D?
<tim_tim> @ring0 ltspice läuft aber auf linux?
<ring0> tim_tim, laut https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2000 ja
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - LTspice/Switcher CAD (at appdb.winehq.org)
<ring0> "Works well with wine. Its maintainer at LT is responsive to compatibility problems with wine."
<ring0> aktuell nicht getestet von mir, aber hört sich sehr vielversprechend an
<tim_tim> @ring0 ich bekomme die fehlermeldung, could not find 'wine-Programs-Cadence Release 17.2-2016-OrCAD Lite Products-PSpice AD Lite.desktop'
<tim_tim> liegt das an wine?
<tim_tim> ist nicht im programme oder installiert sondern eines drüber. ich versuche das mal zu ändern..
<tim_tim> installation läuft durch, aber ich finde nicht wo ich es öffnen kann
<tim_tim> wo kann man ein wine programm öffnen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-11
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe aktuell leider immer noch das Problem das ich keine Bildschirmaufzeichnungen machen kann. Wenn ich versuche einen Screenrecoder Software zu nutzen (Kazam, OBS, GreenRecoder) ist die Videodatei hinterher total Ausgewaschen vor allem im Browser kann man dan Schriften kaum noch leesen, ich habe schon alles an einstellungen in den Tools Versucht, Video Format, FPS und und und da das
<indy73c> Problem bei allen 3 Programmen auftriff vermutich ich hier eher den GK treiber (NVidia) auch umschalten zwischen X.Org & Wayland brachte nix, habt ihr noch eine Idee?
<LupusE> macht es nicth mehr sinn nach dem verwendeten codec zu schauen? ich glaube nicht dass der treiber, wlehcer das bild zum monitor gibt die ursache fuer ein verwaschenes video sein kann ... aber ich bin da kein experte.
<indy73c> LupusE: das ist auch gut möglich gibt es ne möglichkeit sich alle Codecs anzeigen zu lassen?
<LupusE> bestimmt.
<LupusE> ich wuerde 'mplayer /pfad/zur/videodatei.ext' nutzen. wie das bei dem jeweiligen screencast programm geht: keine ahnung.
<indy73c> LupusE: du scheinst recht zu haben, habe gerade mal eine Video Datei nicht mit dem Std. player versucht, sondenr mit  VLC (bild ist da noch nicht 100% perfekt) aber man kann zumiondest die schrift besser lesen ...
<indy73c> ich weis das ich füt Totem (Videos) mal Codecs installieren musste (Über den Store) kann man die irgendwie wieder finden?
<dreamon> Moin. Was tut man wenn Ubuntu einem den Falschen Nvidia Treiber vorschlägt? Würde gerne 390.xx installieren. Er schlägt mir 340 vor was aber laut. https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/unix/legacy-gpu/ → 390.xx sein sollte. GF117M/ 620M
<j0k> ist das Ubuntu und der Kernel vielleicht schon älter? Dann wär das vorschlagen eines älteren Treibers ggf. normal
<dreamon> 18.04 .. Ich finde auch gar keinen 390 Treiber.Außer ich würde ihn vermutlich manuell installieren.
<dreamon> Bei 340 kommen auch Fehlermeldungen.
<indy73c> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Kurze Frage .. seit ich auf 18.04 gewechselt bin ist mir aufgefallen das wenn man USB Sticks oder HDDs auswirft, sagt er bitte nicht ausstecken weil daten geschrieben werden bis dahi ok aber er ändert das nicht mehr wenn er fertig ist, man weis also nicht wann er alles auf die platte geschrieben hat bei HDDs ist es nicht ganz so schlimm da die meist eien LED haben an der man das
<indy73c> erkennt aber bei sticks ist das nicht so schön, wisst ihr da was oder kann man das fixen?
<andreas> Hallo liebe Leute! Folgendes Problem: Hatte die vlc Version 4.0.0~rc1~~git20191110+r82905+193~ubuntu19.10.1 per ppa runtergeladen. Habe die ppa schließlich gelöscht, aber beim Entfernen des Programms gibts nun Probleme. vlc 3.0.8 läuft ohne Probleme und das würde ich gerne behalten, aber beim deinstallieren von der zuerst genannten Version bekomme ich den Fehlercode: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes lirc (--configure):
<andreas>  »installiertes lirc-Skript des Paketes post-installation«-Unterprozess gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<andreas> Außerdem kann ich seitdem vieles nicht mehr installieren. Als Problem wird immer wieder das lirc Paket genannt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Bin ein relativer Neuling und bräuchte echt Hilfe dabei, bevor ich irgend einen Mist baue.
<j0k> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<j0k> So entfernt man per PPA installierte Paket richtig
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/68DHC5GJG3/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> Wie gesagt, kann kaum noch was installieren, purge auch nicht: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/68DHC5GJG3/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> Habe die Ubuntu Version 19.10
<andreas> und habe wirklich stundenlang im Netz gesucht, aber hat alles nichts gebracht.
<tomreyn> andreas: probier mal   apt install --reinstall lirc
<tomreyn> und hast du eine datei /var/crash/lirc*.crash ?
<andreas> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wdNHWzdcdV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> ich schau mal ob ich die datei habe, moment
<tomreyn> na da hast du aber schon ordentlich dran rumgeschraubt, wa?
<andreas> hahaha, ich hab echt keine Ahnung, was ich da genau gemacht habe. Aber die Datei habe ich.
<tomreyn> geht denn   sudo apt update   ohne fehler?
<andreas> Bis gerade schon. Ich probiere es nochmal und mache dann wieder ein paste.
<tomreyn> und dann bitte noch:  grep -iA3 ^stacktracetop /var/crash/lirc*.crash | nc termbin.com 9999
<andreas> update scheint ok zu sein: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x3QDkDQFff/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> oioioi ... jede Menge PPAs drinne
<andreas> probiere jetzt das grep -iA3 ^stacktracetop /var/crash/lirc*.crash | nc termbin.com 9999
<andreas> sag sofort bescheid. Wenn du denkst, da sind überflüssige bei, sag mir bitte welche ich rausschmeissen soll
<j0k> Mit PPAs sollte man generell eher sehr sparsam sein und nur das nehmen, was man sicher wirklich unumgänglich benötigt
<tomreyn> grundsätzlich sind alle überflüssig deren notwendigkeit du nicht explizit begründen kannst
<j0k> ++
<andreas> grep -iA3 ^stacktracetop /var/crash/lirc.0.crash | nc termbin.com 9999 hat als root funktioniert, gab aber keine Ausgabe, auch keine Fehlermeldung
<tomreyn> hmm, na gut, bei der PID 0 wird da auch nicht viel geloggt worden sein
<j0k> Das sollte Dir nach kurzer Zeit einen Link zurückwerfen
<tomreyn> ich tippe /var/crash/lirc.0.crash ist einfahc ne leere datei.
<tomreyn> also bei deinen PPAs sind auf jeden fall welche dabei die durchaus problematisch sein können, wenn du die nicht mit apt pinning zusammen verwendest
<tomreyn> zum beispiel system testbuilds
<tomreyn> *systemd
<andreas> im Ordner ist die lirc verschlüsselt und kann nicht geöffnet werden. Wie mache ich das im Terminal um zu sehen ob sie leer ist? 
<tomreyn> verschlüsselt?
<tomreyn> stat /var/crash/lirc.0.crash
<tomreyn> und was gibt das zurück? ls -h /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc*.deb
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8GrpJbTZ7z/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> oh, doch nicht leer, die /var/crash/lirc.0.crash. na ja. aber machen wir erst mal mit dem anderen weiter
<andreas> Sorry bin wieder da,  mein Sohn hatte Probleme. Probiere es sofort aus und paste es
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DyYhjR6Tyv/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> Im Prinzip wollte ich nur das vlc auch das bluray menü abspielt. Habe ich dann mit vlc 3.0.8 geschafft, aber anscheinend zwischendurch ganz doll Mist gebaut.
<tomreyn> ah da fehlte ein buchstabe bei dem befehl (mein fehler). aber passt schon. mach mal    sudo apt clean; ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc*.deb
<tomreyn> von den konfigurierten PPAs her hast du wohl auch vorher schon mist gebaut. ;)
<andreas> Zu den ppas kommen wir dann noch, wenn du so lieb bist und ein bisschen Zeit hast. Jetzt hat er das Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Wahrscheinlich muss ich spezifizieren welches deb paket wir meinen. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SKW2nvphgH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> das "apt clean" hat diese pakete gelöscht, was genau so gewollt war, der fehler ist also zu erwarten gewesen
<tomreyn> jetzt kannst du nochmal     sudo apt install lirc    machen
<andreas> Leider wieder nichts. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ynyMJ8ZqRb/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> das wird vermutlich wieder fehlschlagen, aber dann haben wir die datei wenigstens einmal ersetzt
<andreas> ah ok
<andreas> und jetzt wieder ls -h /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc*.deb ?
<k1l> mach mal "apt policy lirc"
<andreas> ok 
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cxhGHxJ9bH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> andreas: nee, jetz mal    sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc_0.10.1-6_amd64.deb
<andreas> ok
<k1l> sieht hiernach aus: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=932779
<le_bot> Title: #932779 - lirc: Fails to install due to missing /etc/lirc/lirc_options.conf - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x84jqXcfvP/
<k1l> "Copying
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> "copying /etc/lirc/lirc_options.conf.dist to /etc/lirc/lirc_options.conf allows the package to finish installing successfully."
<tomreyn> hmm das klingt gut.
<tomreyn> ich hatte den bugreport leider nicht gefunden
<andreas> Klingt für euch gut, ich versteh fast nur Bahnhof hahaha
<andreas> wie lautet der Befehl des kopierens, damit ich das versuchen kann?
<tomreyn> cp /etc/lirc/lirc_options.conf.dist /etc/lirc/lirc_options.conf
<andreas> Ok, ich probiere es, uno momento 
<andreas> habs kopiert.
<andreas> Und jetzt?
<tomreyn> sudo apt -f install
<andreas> Sieht schon viel gesünder aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zsh6v7Gcvc/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> na fein
<tomreyn> dann kannst du jetzt mit ppa-purge weiter machen
<andreas> ich probiere es, melde mich gleich
<andreas> Muss erst wieder die ppa von der Version finden, die ich löschen will, da ich sie ja aus den Quellen gelöscht hatte. Dann wieder einfügen und mit ppa-purge wieder deinstallieren?
<k1l> mach mal "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* "
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nwyvphs529/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok, thats a lot ppa
<k1l> was willst du jetzt genau entfernen bzw auf die orginal ubuntu version bringen?
<andreas> Ich möchte die version 4.0 von vlc entfernen und nur die 3.08 behalten
<k1l> apt policy vlc*
<andreas> und dann wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir mit den ppas helfen könntet, bzw mir raten könntet, welche ich wie rausschmeissen kann, ohne dass das System beschädigt wird.
<andreas> apt policy vlc*
<andreas> vlc-bin:
<andreas>   Installiert:           3.0.8-2
<andreas>   Installationskandidat: 3.0.8-2
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas> vlc-plugin-video-output:
<andreas>   Installiert:           (keine)
<andreas>   Installationskandidat: 3.0.8-2
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas>      3.0.8-2 500
<k1l> nee, nicht hier rein :/
<andreas>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/universe amd64 Packages
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de)
<andreas> vlc-plugin-svg:
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas>      3.0.8-2 500
<andreas>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/universe amd64 Packages
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de)
<andreas> vlc-plugin-qt:
<andreas>   Installiert:           (keine)
<andreas>   Installationskandidat: 3.0.8-2
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas>      3.0.8-2 500
<andreas>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/universe amd64 Packages
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de)
<andreas> vlc-plugin-skins2:
<andreas>   Installiert:           (keine)
<andreas>   Installationskandidat: 3.0.8-2
<andreas>   Versionstabelle:
<andreas> sorry, hatte aus Versehen hier eingefügt.
<andreas> Ist mir jetzt peinlich, sorry!!!
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPzM77qZny/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> irgendwie scheint die version gar nicht drin zu sein
<andreas> ich schau mal im app store
<k1l> jo, ist doch jetzt die orginale version
<k1l> was sagt vlc --version 
<andreas> im app store steht, dass ich beide versionen installiert habe. Ich schau mal was vlc --version im terminal ergibt und PASTE es dann richtig. Diesmal.
<k1l> app store kann halt auch snap paket sein: "snap list"
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y5Zm6W9P4b/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> der snap --edge channel hat ne  4.0.0-dev-10014-g2e9fa5b176
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/89k7sP7vRx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> und wo soll jetzt noch die andere vlc version sein?
<k1l> wie startest du die?
<andreas> Sie erscheint nur im app store als installiert. Wenn ich dort auf starten drücke, tut sich nichts. Aber ich weiß nicht, was passiert, wenn ich auf deinstallieren drücke. Bisher hatte das nicht funktioniert.
<andreas> Soll ichs versuchen, oder lösche ich damit evtl was wir bisher erreicht haben?
<andreas> mit app store meine ich natürlich Ubuntu-Software
<tomreyn> wie du ganz zu anfang ja sagtest hattest du die 4er-version "4.0.0~rc1~~git20191110+r82905+193~ubuntu19.10.1" über ein PPA bezogen. diese versionsnummer klingt auch eher nach nem PPA denn nach ner snap-version.
<tomreyn> offensichtlich hast du auch kein vlc snap installiert derzeit.
<k1l> aber installiert ist die version ja nicht, es sei denn das paket heisst anders als vlc*
<tomreyn> und wohl auch kein debian-paket (.deb) in der version 4.x
<andreas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SD2YrvjkCR/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> nun wissen wir natürlich nicht genau was deine 'ubuntu software' GUI da anzeigt, aber das scheint ja der ainzige hinweis auf einer 4.x version zu sien
<tomreyn> *einzige
<andreas> so sieht es aus. Ich weiß nur, dass ich auf der Seite war https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily und den Anweisungen gefolgt bin. 
<le_bot> Title: VLC Daily Build of master branch : “Videolan” team (at launchpad.net)
<andreas> Soll ich denn versuchen über Ubuntu Software zu deinstallieren?
<k1l> starte ubuntu software mal neu
<tomreyn> ggf. auch mal den reload-button oben links verwenden
<andreas> ok moment
<tomreyn> (auf dem updates-tab)
<andreas> Neustart zeigt das gleiche.
<k1l> klick mal auf deinstallieren
<andreas> ok ich versuche es mal
<andreas> GEILLLLL
<andreas> Hat geklappt Leute!!!
<andreas> Nicht die in den Filmen sind Helden, ihr seid es!!!
<andreas> Vielen Dank dafür. Wenn wir jetzt vielleicht mal nen Blick auf die ppas werfen könnten... oder habt ihr von mir die Schnauze voll? Würd ich verstehen.
<k1l> ich würde mir bei ppas eher die generelle frage stellen: warum brauchst du das ppa bzw die version aus dem ppa und nicht die version in den ubuntu repos.
<k1l> zudem finde ich das konzept mit snap deutlich besser als das der ppas.
<andreas> Ich habe wie gesagt sehr wenig 
<andreas> Ahnung
<andreas> Ich wusste bis heute nicht was snap ist
<andreas> weiß es immer noch nicht so genau. Ich dachte ppas wären Quellen, mit denen man manche Programme leichter installieren kann und dass sich die Programme dann von allein updaten
<k1l> ok, worauf ich hinaus wollte: nur weil es eine neuere version gibt heisst das nicht, dass sie besser ist, du sie unbedingt benötigst im gegenastz zu der version die ubuntu ausliefert
<andreas> Hab ich ja mit vlc gemerkt
<andreas> Ich brauchte zb eine ppa für deezer, soweit ich mich errinnere
<k1l> andreas: die orginalen ubuntu pakete werden automatisiert getestet. die ppas nicht. zudem kann jeder depp ein ppa anlegen. und wenn der das interesse verliert bleibst du auf der version hängen.
<andreas> Alle anderen? Keine Ahnung, hatte gegoogelt und mir Vorschläge eingeholt... aber anscheinend nicht weise Vorschläge
<tomreyn> *der* teil ("jeder depp kann" ... "bleibst du auf der version hängen")  ist allerdings bei den snaps auch nicht anders
<andreas> Ok, soll ich noch mal alle ppas posten und ihr sagt mir, was ich getrost, wie löschen kann?
<k1l> tomreyn: richtig. allerdings ist snap besser vom rest vom system abgekoppelt.
<tomreyn> k1l: ja, stimmt. was auch ein nachteil sein kann, siehe chromium
<tomreyn> *-bugreports
<andreas> hier nochmal ein update, das ich grad gemacht habe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RY4Rkj79dg/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> andreas: ja guck dir an was du da wirklich brauchst. z.b. brauchst du das kernel ppa?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> grundsätzlich sind alle überflüssig deren notwendigkeit du nicht explizit begründen kannst
<tomreyn> andreas: welche kannst du begründen?
<k1l> nur weil einer im interner schreibt, dass es da den neusten geilsten kernel gibt, heisst das nicht, dass du den kernel brauchst im gegensatz zum standardkernel von ubuntu direkt.
<andreas> nun, ich denke, dass ich nur die canonicals brauche, evtl die von google chrome noch und makemkv beta. Was meint ihr?
<andreas> weiß jetzt auch gar nicht mehr, welche ppa für deezer wichtig war
<andreas> Kann ich denn großen Mist bauen, wenn ich die ppas einfach lösche und nur die von Ubuntu behalte und evtl noch die beiden anderen genannten?
<k1l> diese liste ist interressant: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nwyvphs529/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ab zeile 42 sind die ppas gelistet
<k1l> deezer nutze ich nicht. aber gibts da nicht nur ne flatpak app?
<andreas> bei der liste ist mir schwindelig geworden
<andreas> war das ne flatpak app, oder ne ppa? Ich muss noch mal suchen, was das genau war
<andreas> Zu den ppas nun: also besser nicht über die Gui deinstallieren? 
<k1l> nimm ppa-purge, weil die immer wieder zurückstellen auf das orginal ubuntu paket
<andreas> Wie lautet denn der korrekte Befehl? sudo ppa-purge ppa-addresse?
<k1l> ja
<andreas> ok, ich leg dann mal los. Wenn ichs schaffe, melde ich mich. Wenn nicht, dann sowieso. hahaha
<andreas> Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank bis hierher'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<andreas> Hab nur Angst, nicht dass ich was lösche, was fürs System wichtig ist. Verdammt viele Zeilen, alles so ... komisch
<andreas> Also, egal was ich versuche mit ppa-purge, kommt immer der selbe Fehler: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA (und dann die http://ppa.addresse)
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<k1l> du brauchst nicht die http adresse sondern nur das kürzel
<andreas> das wäre zB im Fall von chromium "chromium-team"?
<k1l> ppa:chromium-team/stable
<andreas> ok, kapiert, denke ich
<k1l> das hinter launchpad.net/ ist der ppa name und das dahinter ist der "kanal"
<andreas> ok, das funktioniert, allerdings ist in der Gui Anwendungen und Aktualisierungen / Andere Programme die ppa noch zu sehen, sie wird nur deaktiviert dadurch. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
<k1l> mach die gui mal u
<k1l> zu
<andreas> hatte ich ja, dann wieder auf gemacht, und dann wieder zu und dann wieder auf.
<k1l> mach erst mal mit ppa-purge weiter. das funktioniert.
<andreas> ok
<andreas> Ich glaube, bin gleich fertig mit den ppas. Sobald ich soweit bin, mache ich ein update, starte neu und poste das update hier rein. Hoffe, es sieht danach etwas besser aus.
<andreas> Nachdem ich jetzt mit ppa-purge überflüssige ppas entfernt habe (durch eure Hilfe natürlich), poste ich mal, was mein update sagt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TY4nzpBDSd/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andreas> Was meint ihr, ist das ok so, oder sieht jemand noch etwas überflüssiges etc?
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-12
<ring0> also ich zähle noch 6 ppas
<andreas> Sollte ich sie wirklich alle löschen? Passiert nichts, wenn ich zB die ppa vom ubuntu desktop lösche?
<ring0> sofern du auf kein spezielles programm bzw. eine besondere version angewiesen bist, das/die es nur in dem speziellen ppa gibt, würde ich mich von den ppa trennen. es wird ja auf die normale version aus den ubuntu quellen umgestellt
<ring0> z.b. hast du natürlich auch eine desktop umgebung, auch wenn du kein ubuntu-desktop ppa hast
<andreas> ok, dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit
<andreas> Melde mich dann, sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe.
<andreas> danke schon mal
<ring0> vscode und chrome brauchst du wohl, die gibt es ja nicht in den normalen ubuntu quellen
<ring0> makemkv gibt es wohl auch als snap
<ring0> vscode auch
<doev> hi
<doev> Ich benutze xubuntu, xfce. Die Netzwerkverbindung macht da wohl der Netzwerkmanager. Wie deaktiviere ich ipv6?
<stevieh> mit nem häkchen?
<doev> Ich habe es bei der Verbindung auf "ignorieren" gestellt, aber er nimmt sich trotzdem eine ipv6-Adresse.
<stevieh> tja. k.a.
<doev> das macht mich wahnsinnig.
<stevieh> echt?
<doev> sudo apt-get purge network-manager   <- reicht das, um dann per Netplan zu arbeiten?
<Frickelpit> Wir haben 2019, was ist an v6 so schlimm?
<koegs> alternativ systemweit disablen: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/IPv6_deaktivieren
<le_bot> Title: IPv6 deaktivieren – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<doev> der Netplan, haut auch eine IPv6 mit rein.
<Frickelpit> [14:50:30] <Frickelpit> Wir haben 2019, was ist an v6 so schlimm?
<stevieh> das 1&1 kaputtes verkauft.
<Frickelpit> als ehemaliger 1&1 Kunde kann ich das so nicht bestätigen
<doev> ne IPv4 kann ich mir besser merken.
<stevieh> stimmt, den ns von google kenn ich auch auwendig
<doev> 1und1 hat auf Anfrage sofort wieder eine richtige IPv4 rausgerückt.
<Frickelpit> seit wann haben die kein echtes Dual-Stack mehr?
<doev> keine Ahnung wie man das nennt, echten Dual-Stack, glaube ich.
<doev> als Neukunde vor ca. 6 Monaten, konnte ich auf die IPv4 keinen Service laufen lassen.
<stevieh> jo, musste anfragen und dann sagen die dir am Telefon, dass sie nicht wissen, wie lange das hält
<stevieh> mir kommen die nicht ins Haus
<doev> war zwei Jahre bei Vodafone ... dann lieber wieder zurück zu 1und1.
<doev> Jetzt wurde aber Glasfaser vorm Haus verlegt.
<_moep_> doev: fahren sie CGN?
<_moep_> also 1&1
<doev> ?
<_moep_> carrier grated nat
<Frickelpit> _moep_: wenn, dann erst seit einem Jahr
<koegs> grated ist gut :D
<Frickelpit> Ich hab letztes Jahr gewechselt und hatte noch Dual-Stack
<doev> wie gesagt, die haben es direkt auf Anfrage deaktiviert.
<koegs> das heisst Carrier Grade NAT
<Frickelpit> koegs: der _moep_ hat die Ecken noch ent'grated'^^
<_moep_> koegs: shshh! das mnein stichpunkt - feierabend :D
<doev> endlich ist das IPv6 weg.
<andreas> Hallo liebe Leute. Möchte mich nur nach gestern Nacht zurückmelden und bestätigen, dass ich durch eure Hilfe das mit dem entfernen der ppas mit ppa-purge geschafft habe. Alle Programme funktionieren weiterhin einwandfrei. Hier vielleicht noch die update Ergebnisse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gzvp2kcWS2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> Auch die Chrome Fremdquelle muss man nicht haben. Dafür gibt es Chromium als Ersatz in den Quellen
<j0k> aber so sieht es zumindest schon mal viel besser aus
<andreas> Wirklich? Ich dachte, in den Quellen wäre nur Chromium.
<andreas> Super, klappt alles und sollte jetzt ok sein: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3qXPpPgYH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> andreas: Ja Chromium ist das freie Chrome
<j0k> sozusagen
<andreas> Vielen Dank auf jeden  Fall. Weiß jetzt Bescheid. ppas nur wenns nicht anders geht. Schönen Nachmittag noch!
<stevieh> sollte in gnome3 nicht mein schreibtisch links als "standardbookmark" in nautilus sein?
<j0k> hab hier kein neuestes mit Gnome. Aber war zumindest bisher immer so
<stevieh> weg isser. Wahrscheinlich weil der mal desktop mal schreibtisch hiess .-)
<j0k> kommt noch Arbeitsfläche hinzu
<stevieh> und Workplace
<stevieh> hmm... da hat wohl irgendwas das gimp ppa für 19.10 kapott gemacht ...
<tomreyn> j0k: ich tu mich etwas schwer damit chromium zu empfehlen seitdem es (in neueren ubuntu-versionen wie der die andreas hat, 19.10) nur noch als snap verfügbar ist
<tomreyn> die snap ist leider noch recht buggy, massig bugreports dazu auf launchpad.
<j0k> tomreyn: Ah ok! Mit snap steh ich auch eher noch auf Kriegsfuß
<tomreyn> es hat teilweise vorteile, aber so wie canonical es fährt überwiegen leider die nachteile. einer meiner gründe wieder zu debian zu wechseln.
<k1l_> tomreyn: bei mir ging der umstieg zu snap beim chromium problemlos.
<tomreyn> k1l_: ausnahmen bestätigen die regel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : chromium-browser package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> jo, da gibts sicher viele cornercases. will ich gar nicht bestreiten
<tomreyn> hmm na ja sind jetzt nicht alles corner cases, aber in der tat hat sich da in den letzten paar wochen viel getan, die schlimmen dinger sind zu.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-14
<passt> Um eine 4TB-Festplatte schnell zu löschen, habe ich sie formatiert. Dabei habe ich aber versehentlich das Device formatiert (mkfs.ext4 -L LABELNAME -U <eine_UUID> /dev/sdc) und nicht die Partition /dev/sdc1. Das Device sieht jetzt so aus  (auch im Vergleich mit /dev/sda)
<passt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xT85grvyFF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt> Das Device scheint jetzt den vollen Platz zu belegen. Es ist aber keine Partition vorhanden.
<passt> Was tun?
<j0k> Partition anlegen falls das nicht eh der Installer übernimmt was auch immer da jetzt drauf soll?
<passt> äh, tja, mein Fehler. gparted -> format mit Dateisystem 'gelöscht' und danach Partitionstabelle GPT und et lüppt wieder wie gewünscht.
<caseh> hi
<j0k> caseh: hi
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-15
<Aison> guten Tag, ich versuche gerade mit "xinit /pfad/zur/anwendung -- :0 -nolisten tcp vt1" eine Anwendung zu starten
<Aison> allerdings kriege ich immer die Fehlermeldung: xf86OpenConsole: CAnnot open virtual console 1 (Permission denied)
<stevieh> xinit ? war das nicht im letzten Jahrtausend?
<stevieh> kannst du mal genauer beschreiben, was du vor hast?
<indy73c> kurze frage kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem Ich kml/gpx Daten in einer Videodatei umwandeln kann? ich habe schon im Wiki geschaut aber nirgedn was gefunden mit dem ich den Streckenverlauf in einem Video darstellen kann?
<interrobangd> hallolo
<Aison> stevieh, ich will schlussendlich kodi als einzige fullscreen applikation starten
<Aison> indy73c, hab ich auch gesucht. Garmin VIRB kann glaub ich sowas
<Aison> indy73c, schlussendlich habe ich es allerdings selber programmiert
<indy73c> Aison: okay und wie ?
<indy73c> ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das ich der erste bin der seinen Track in einem Video darstellen will :-)
<Aison> habs mit java gemacht. GPX Datei ausgelesen und dann eine Abfolge von Frames erstellt (png bilder) und diese wiederum dienten als Input für ffmpeg das dann ein Video erstellte. Mit KDEnlive habe ich es dann in die gopro Aufnahme eingefühgt
<j0k> !videoschnitt
<Aison> indy73c, ist natürlich ziemlich aufwändig
<j0k> !videobearbeitung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Videobearbeitung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<Aison> j0k, dummerweise geht es nicht um videobearbeitung
<stevieh> Aison: das machst du am einfachsten mit nodm
<j0k> ...mit dem ich den Streckenverlauf in einem Video darstellen kann?       geht nicht um Videobearbeitung?
<stevieh> ne, nicht wirklich
<Aison> j0k, wenn jemand fragt, wie er einen Screenshot macht, oder wie er ein Video von seinem Desktop aufzeichnet, dann geht es auch nicht um Bildbearbeitung oder Videobearbeitung
<j0k> ist vielleicht peek interessant dafür?
<indy73c> also ein Videobarbeitungs Tool habe ich ... (KDENLive), aber wie schon gesagt, diese Tools bieten meines wissens keine Option KML oder GPX daten darzustellen , klar wenn ich erstmal das video habe kann ich damit schneiden Exportieren Konvertieren usw. aber wie komme ich erstmal dahin?
<koegs> indy73c: relive macht das für dich :)
<indy73c> koegs: hast du einen Link?
<koegs> https://www.relive.cc/settings/import
<le_bot> Title: Relive | Run, Ride, Hike & more (at www.relive.cc)
<koegs> ist halt ein online dienst
<stevieh> gugl earth sollte das auch animieren können.
<indy73c> koegs: okay damit kann ich leben wenn ich das video runterladen kann ... Spannend wird es erst ob er auch mit Tracks von 24 Stunden klarkommt, die brauche ich nämlich in RL
<Aison> 24h tracks? ^^
<indy73c> stevieh: ja animieren ja aber nicht als video exportieren .. und das abfilmen funktioniert nur mittelprächtig
<indy73c> Aison: Jupp
<stevieh> k.a.
 * Aison fragt sich gerade, was man 24h lang aufzeichnet
<indy73c> Vielleicht mal der Hintergrund: (oder lieber Offtopic?)
<indy73c> Aison: ich erkläre das mal im Offtopic das hat ja keinen Technischen Hintergrund
<Aison> ok
<stevieh> Aison: das mit dem nodm hast du mitbekommen?
<Aison> stevieh, jop, kannte ich noch nicht, werde es später testen
<interrobangd> seit dem Update auf ubuntu 19.10 wird bei mir im Nemo beim auflisten der Dateien das Datum mit leerzeichen zwischen den doppelpunkt in der Uhrzeit angezeigt, also so hier Sa 04 Mail 2019 15 : 26 : 24 CEST
<interrobangd> kann man das ändern? 
<interrobangd> in Nautlius auch
<stevieh> Aison: damit läuft mein kodi genau so
<Aison> wie startet denn nodm kodi?
<stevieh> /etc/default/nodm: NODM_USER=kodiuser
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jSYSQknvjz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und so sieht meine .xsession vom kodiuser aus
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-16
<stevieh> hat hier jemand 19.10 mit gnome aktiv am laufen und ne zweite Glotze am Laptop?
<stevieh> ich muss echt mal überlegen, wie ich das "nachbaue"
<drc> stevieh, auf der Arbeit hab ich 2 Monitore am x250, jo
<stevieh> ach, das ist alles doof. Vielleicth isses ja auch nur mein Setup. Ich muss das mal in Ruhe checken
<doev> Hi. Vllt. kann ja einer helfen. Bekomme die Meldung: GSSAPI continuation error: Key version is not available ... wenn ich mich per Kerberos anmelden will.
<doev> Habe einen Hinweis gefunden, dass das Kerberos vom Ubuntu evtl. nicht den Algorithmus vom verschlüsselden Keytab kennt.
<doev> Allerdings weis ich nicht wie ich das prüfen kann.
<drc> hast du zugriff auf den server?
<doev> drc, sorry hab dich nicht gesehen.
<doev> ja Zugriff hab ich.
<doev> hab den Keyfile auch selbst generiert.
<drc> doev, mach mal aufm server das log an, da sollten sich hinweise finden lassen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kerberos#Troubleshooting
<le_bot> Title: Kerberos - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<doev> drc, bin etwas weiter gekommen. Beim erzeugen des keytab, habe ich alle CryptoKeys generieren lassen. Lokales Anmelden mit einem Windows-Domain-Benutzer ist jetzt möglich. Aber noch nicht von Windows aus. 
<drc> auch da sollte das log sagen können, was schief läuft, würde ich vermuten
<doev> ja. Hängt evtl. noch mit PostgreSQL zusammen.
<doev> Dass das lokale Anmelden funktioniert ist erst mal ein guter Schritt.
<doev> ah, war klar. Die volle Domain musste hinter den Servernamen.
<doev> Da ich nicht nach einem Passwort gefragt wurde, freue ich mich mal das SSO funktiniert :)
<drc> Schick
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-17
<doev> Ich habe hier ein Ubuntu, dass in einer Windowsdomäne ist. Mit "hostname -f" bekomme ich aber nur den Rechnernamen, ohne diei Domäne. Muss ich noch etwas nachjustieren?
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich suche einen Player, also mp3 etc., der nur den rechten oder linken Kanal auf beide Kanäle ausgibt. Es gibt zum Üben von Musik sog. 'Playalongs', wo man auf dem rechten Kanal nur Bass, auf dem linken Kanal nur Piano hört. Kann auch sein, dass man sowas im System unabhängig vom Player einstellen kann, nur weiß ich eben nicht wo. System ist ubuntu mit xfce desktop.
<drc> mplayer kann sowas
<drc> nicht im GUI, aber per CLI-Parameter
<drc> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/advaudio-channels.html hat Beispiele
<le_bot> Title: 3.10. Channel manipulation (at www.mplayerhq.hu)
<drc> Lengsdorfer, ↑
<Lengsdorfer> ah, thx, werde ich mur angucken
<Lengsdorfer> mir
<sdx23> in pulseaudio könnte dies hier sonst hilfreich sein https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules/#index12h3
<le_bot> Title: Modules (at www.freedesktop.org)
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: ich hätte mal in vlc geguckt
<Lengsdorfer> k1l_, thx, mit vlc kann man sowas in der Tat und recht einfach machen.
<nysoric> Guten Abend
<nysoric> Eine Frage, ich habe die aktuellste Ubuntu Version auf einem Samsung Ativ 8 Notebook installiert. Jedoch kann ich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Tastatur nicht manuell einstellen, jedoch wird sie automatisch aktiviert wenn die Lichtsensor zu wenig Licht bekommt. 
<nysoric> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das manuelle Ändern zu aktivieren? Bei der entsprechenden Tastenkombination wird zwar das "Keyboard Light" Symbol angezeigt, aber eine Änderung stellt sich nicht ein.
